#ubuntu+1 2008-02-25
<Mohero> I have a bugfix for MailScanner - Hardy Alpha 5 installs MailScanner version 4.58.9-2 the latest is 4.66.5-3 - which is out of date - however, that's not a huge issue - as it sort-of works, it gives errors about a Var $FIELD_NAME in /usr/share/MailScanner/MailScanner/Message.pm and I fear a few people may get caught by ty this if they upgrade mail servers from 6.06LTS to 8.04LTS...
<Mohero> the fix for version 4.58.9-2 is to add an extra line - I'll put it on Launchpad.
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: take a look at bug #180881
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180881 in gdm "Fonts in the GNOME login screen are disproportionately big" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180881
<DanaG> Don't you just love those random hard-lockups?
<teethdood> firefox 3.0B3 is the worst beta software I've ever seen
<teethdood> it crashes a lot, locks up the comp, random GDM restart, slow scrolling.
<asdrubal> locks up the computer?! wtf
<teethdood> And somehow the repos took out firefox 2!
<asdrubal> how can it do that
<asdrubal> I'm using B3, but not a .deb.. the tgz in my home directory
<asdrubal> teethdood, you using any funky plugins?
<DanaG> I just love Flash.....
<DanaG> *segfault*
<Mohero> teethdood: FF3 is a strange one - and it acts very differntly on different systems...
<teethdood> asdrubal: sometimes it would gray itself then nothing. Other times it would not even gray itself. I could move the mouse but nothing else
<DanaG> Every three or so pages on youtube... *segfault*
<DanaG> Sometimes Firefox will go gray while it's frozen for a while, and then unfreeze and stay grey.
<DanaG> It's really annoying when that happens.
<teethdood> DanaG: yes. How come they took off FF2 from the repos?
<DanaG> It really does annoy me that they don't keep around old versions of things.  I mean, WTF are you supposed to do if, say, the new version of HAL breaks battery reporting (and it does!) ?
<teethdood> FF3 is supposed to fix the "memory leaks" and makes things a lot faster. Not so. It even removed the HOME button without a trace
<nhaines> There's a home button on my links bar.
<teethdood> I mean...Home is the quickest way to browse away from that porn you've been looking at
<teethdood> hehe erm j/k
<cowbud> teethdood, there was recently an ubuntuforums post on that. It turns out the removal of home was a distro choice if I recall..
<Flannel> DanaG: not-upgrade to alpha versions
<DanaG> Better solution: read changelogs before you install things!
<DanaG> I do that.  That's exactly why I haven't updated HAL in a while, and I won't update until the battery bug is fixed.
<jw144000> I'm having a problem switching between keyboard layouts in Hardy Heron Alpha 5. After I switch to the Hebrew Phonetic layout, it won't switch back to English or any other layout I have. Can anyone help?
<Flannel> DanaG: You should be able to pin it back
<alka_trash> is hardy going to use network-manager 7.0?
<sarthor>  I checked gparted, fdisk, but there is no Option for protected usb drive with password? any Help please
<DanaG> Protected USB drive with password?  That doesn't seem like a standard partition type to me.
<john_> hey
<nhaines> hey
<john_> is the nvida driver supposed to work ?
<john_> becuase it does not for me
<nhaines> Can you be more specific?
<DanaG> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<john_> it installs
<john_> but sticks me in 640x800
<john_> and wont let me change that
<DanaG> Broken EDID?
<thompa> anyone know how to enable acer-wmi?
<thompa> supposidly acer acpi has been backported, but is it a module or what?
<john_> dana i dont think so
<john_> i get full resolution with non nvida driver
<john_> scratch that no i dont
<thompa> Backport acer-wmi to hardy 2.6.24 kernel ..... says fix committed. but how do i check it?
<john_> i am going  to enable them and restart my computer again
<john_> brb
<thompa> anyway backported modules dont show up
<teethdood> anyone familiar with PS3 as a media center, including using a wireless keyboard with it and Ubuntu/other Distro?
<gnomy> im back
<gnomy> it locked me in 640x480
<gnomy> the screen an graphics preferance area does not work either
<gnomy> does this area work for any of you ?
<DanaG> Hmm, dig around in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to try to find anything that looks like an error.  Don't paste anything more than, say, one or two lines, here.
<gnomy> the terminal says permision denied
<gnomy> i tried sudo and it says command not found
<gnomy> i also tried root
<gnomy> does that mean i am missing the file ?
<DanaG> It's a file, not an executable.
<DanaG> go to console and 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<gnomy> ty
<gnomy> (--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA0 ... nothing.
<gnomy> does that mean there is no monitor plugged in via vga ?
<DanaG> I don't know what your configuration is.
<gnomy> just chrcking
<gnomy> becuase mine is on via dvi
<gnomy> (II) NV(0): Output VGA1 connected
<gnomy> but would that be my dvi ?
<DanaG> That seems odd... maybe it's using the analog part of DVI.
<gnomy> the dvi is connected to an adapter on my monitor that converts it to vga
<DanaG> Aah, then that is right -- it's just vga2 then.
<gnomy> ok
<gnomy> in that case
<gnomy> there are no problems    i can find
<gnomy> in that file
<gnomy> but i cant read hex
<burner> can anyone help me get nautilus as teh default file manager instead of thunar?  When I upgraded to hardy, it switched to thunar on me when I access things via the places menu
<DanaG> Hmm, anything about EDID or DDC on the xorg log?
<gnomy> looking
<gnomy> is there a way to search the text ?
<gnomy> (II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...
<gnomy> (II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
<gnomy> (II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" removed.
<gnomy> is that the problem ?
<alex_mayorga> gnomy, the pref->monitor is broken due to bug 138189 I believe
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138189 in pykdeextensions "application tries to dlopen /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so (only found in the -dev package) " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138189
<DanaG> I'm not sure what to do about the ddc thing.
<gnomy> so i have to install python dev ?
<alex_mayorga> looks like it
<gnomy> i not i kbuntu though
<gnomy> im using gnome
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-219226.html   -- something about monitors.
<gnomy> mine does not flicker
<alex_mayorga> but the prefs dont work on gnome either
<alex_mayorga> I get that bug is more broad
<gnomy> ya
<gnomy> i might try gusty again
<gnomy> my windows install got fubar i think
<gnomy> i installed on a seperate hardrive
<gnomy> but windows does not show up in my boot loader
<DanaG> Hmm, that's easy enough to fix.
<gnomy> i get my windows disk
<gnomy> and use the recovery console right
<Dr_willis> You just need toadd the proper entry to the menu.lst to add windows to the grub listing
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108428
<Dr_willis> did you install windows first or after linux?
<gnomy> first
<gnomy> but i think it was atached to bot drives
<gnomy> both
<gnomy> like my boot .ini was on a differant drive than my windows install
<DanaG> Dang, we so need a GDM theme to go with the new wallpaper.
<Dr_willis> gnomy,  no idea on that. I dont keep windows so complex.
<gnomy> i can fix it
<gnomy> i just dont want to
<Dr_willis> I keeop windows on hd #1  and linux on HD #2. i let grub handle the booting
<gnomy> thats what i would do
<gnomy> if windows wasnt evil and always installs to both my hard drives
<wastrel> hi
<Dr_willis> i dont get this 'installing to both' bit.
<Dr_willis>  Ive never seen it do that.
<gnomy> it's my retarted boot leg copy
<gnomy> il live
<Dr_willis> you mean the 'restore' disks  restore to 2 drives? not actually installing..
<gnomy> my windows desk is bootleg
<gnomy> and when used
<gnomy> it will install on 2 hard drives
<mEck0> Hi! does anyone know if it works perfectly to connect a laptop running ubuntu 8.04 alpha4 to a projector (vga interface)?
<gnomy>  it might
<gnomy> i have a bug that would stop me
<gnomy> but it might not appear for you
<RAOF> mEck0: It depends on what laptop & drivers, basically.
<mEck0> RAOF, HP Compaq 6510b, intel gma gfx
<RAOF> mEck0: The answer should be "yes", then.  The command you're after is "xrandr --auto".
<lime4x4> anyone here using bluetooth keyboards?
<mEck0> RAOF, and I don't even need to reboot? (which you sometimes need when running Windows and connect a projector)
<RAOF> mEck0: You shouldn't need to reboot, no.
<alex_mayorga> lime4x4, is there a problem?
<RAOF> mEck0: There's been some work on a GUI frontend to XRandR, but for now you probably just want to check out the various options of the "xrandr" command.
<gnomy> thanks for your help guys
<mEck0> RAOF, ok
<lime4x4> using a logitech mx5000 when i try to unlock the computer from it's screensaver mode the keyboard and mouse aren't working no more i have to unplug the bt dongle then reinsert which then puts the keyboard into usb mode
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there a way to get 1024x768 when connected to a VGA device with no DDC pin?
<alex_mayorga> old bugger
<alex_mayorga> let me digg it for you
<DanaG> NVIDIA only offers up 800x600 in that situation.
<lime4x4> i know bluetooth was redone in hardy
<RAOF> DanaG: Hm, suckworthy.  Have you browsed through "nvidia-xconfig --advanced-help"?  There's undobtedly _some_ arcane option applicable to your situation.
<alex_mayorga> lime4x4, check bug 32415, see if my comment there helps
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32415 in bluez-utils "Bluetooth Mouse and Keyboard Broken in Dapper/Edgy/Feisty" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32415
<lime4x4> ok i'll have a look at it thanks
<DanaG> Here's something silly: changing resolution on nvdia, by default, changes the perceived panel size, rather than the DPI.
<RAOF> That's... odd.  But I suppose not much odder than "Refresh rates <=> twinview modes".
<lime4x4> hardy no longer uses hidd
 * Linuturk is running Hardy alpha 5 on his laptop :)
<Linuturk> I like the wallpaper
<nhaines> It's kinda nice.
<alex_mayorga> how do I know what alpha I'm on?
<Linuturk> I believe if you keep up with your updates, you are on the most recent
<Linuturk> correct me if I'm wrong though
<alex_mayorga> but there's not like in RH /etc/release or something?
<Linuturk> alex_mayorga: cat /etc/issue
<DanaG> Ubuntu hardy (development branch) \n \l
<Linuturk> I've got a funny reboot/shutdown bug. This happens in alpha 5, and gutsy. When I attempt to shutdown or reboot, my laptop's screen blanks out, it ignores keyboard input, and my cpu fan kicks on 100% and it won't shutdown until I force a shutdown by holding down the power button. ideas?
<Linuturk> also happens in debian etch too
<alex_mayorga> Linuturk, thanx
<Linuturk> np alex_mayorga :)
<Linuturk> I did have arch on here, and it didn't happen with arch
<Linuturk> it isn't consistant either. It seems to happen at random
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Feta_Kuti_without_blood
<alex_mayorga> never realized there was "blood" in there
<wastrel> are there backgrounds on my system somewhere?
<wastrel> warty-final-ubuntu.png
<mcquaid> a question about wubi, it currently says in the faqs that you cannot install it yet, in your remaining harddisk space
<mcquaid> I thought the whole point was to install in your existing win part and not have to partition?
<Linuturk> mcquaid: maybe they mean unpartitioned space . . . ?
<mcquaid> yes they could mean that
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble uploading photos to Facebook. Firefox says "Start: applet not initialized" and just shows a grey box where the upload area should be. Does anybody else have it working?
<Linuturk> well, that's your problem. You're using Facebook ;p
<alex_mayorga> RyanPrior, file a bug to facebook :)
<RyanPrior> lol, it's obviously a Java problem though.
<RyanPrior> It worked in Gutsy, so something about Firefox 3 or the latest Java is screwed up.
<bazhang> others have reported that--the jre5 and 6 not working--though a dev said that if you install icedtea7 that fixes it RyanPrior
<bazhang> first uninstalling the others of course
<RyanPrior> bazhang: I did install icedtea7, but did not uninstall the others.
<bazhang> aha
<RyanPrior> Do I uninstall everything java-related and start from scratch?
<bazhang> not sure--he said to just uninstall the jre5 or 6 (depending on what you use) RyanPrior
<AtomicSpark> hai
<hdevalence> I have some questions about 'wubi'. According to an ars technica article I read, it lets you install without repartitioning. The two questions I have are: can you access the files on your install from Windows, and can you access other files on your Windows from the ubuntu?
<alex_mayorga> reading from ubuntu the windows files is native, not sure the other way around
<alex_mayorga> ubuntu can read NTFS
<AtomicSpark> 1. no (unless you install 3rd party software on windows to see linux file systems) 2. yes.
<AtomicSpark> wait. how does it store it? is it a big image?
<Burnninator> is there a known issue with hardy and touchpads?
<ethana2> can you boot into it from grub?
<Burnninator> my touchpad freezes up until i push a key on the keyboard
<Burnninator> it is very random
<Linuturk> sounds like a funky driver or config . . .
<hdevalence> yeah, it's not actually for me, it's for someone else who's been considering trying x/k/ubuntu
<Burnninator> Linuturk, you refering to my quesion?
<Linuturk> sry, yes Burnninator :)
<Burnninator> do you have any suggestions?
<Linuturk> Burnninator: just random speculation
<Burnninator> hmm
<hdevalence> their main issues are that they don't have good read access for ext2/3 on windows and they're skeptical of ntfs support in Linux
<Linuturk> hdevalence: there is a great ext2/3 driver for windows, that works great
<Linuturk> hdevalence: google ext2 windows
<Burnninator>  i switched from gutsy because i couldn't put the laptop to sleep, and now i cant get the touchpad to work properly
<hdevalence> Linuturk: there are a couple, apparently she tried one and had a bad time with it
<Linuturk> Burnninator: I've had a shutdown reboot issue since gutsy :)
<RAOF> We should totally put that in the /topic: "Do *not* install Hardy if you want to fix something in Gutsy".
<Linuturk> http://www.fs-driver.org/ hdevalence
<Burnninator> it was a last resort
<RAOF> Burnninator: You may need to mess with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Burnninator> it was that or downgrade to fiesty
<Linuturk> heh, backup before you "mess" with xorg.conf Burnninator
<RAOF> Linuturk: Nah.  If something breaks, just "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf-backup".
<hdevalence> ah, thank you.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anyone with nv gf8600m can share the xorg.conf? mine seems to be configured incorrectly
<Linuturk> RAOF: I like to do that before I play around with it :)
<Linuturk> cept, a cp
<RAOF> Whereas now moving it out of the way can unbreak X :)
<Linuturk> o yeah, bulletproof in hardy RAOF ?
<RAOF> But if you've got a synaptics touchpad our new super-autodetect X doesn't add the SHMConfig option, so gsynaptics (and userspace touchpad config tools in general) won't work.
<RAOF> Linuturk: Not bulletproof (that was in Gutsy, actually), but proper auto-detect.
<Linuturk> ah, so what would i add for my synampitcs toupad RAOF ?
<RAOF> Linuturk: Unless you're using a binary blob (or dvorak keyboard layout :)) you should be able to go without xorg.conf.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, xorg didn't detect my touchpad at all
<hdevalence> Linuturk: thanks for the advice!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> have to manually add it
<RAOF> Linuturk: Well, the xorg.conf that dpkg-reconfigure generates should have a section for your touchpad (we don't write empty xorg.conf yet).  Just add the Option "SHMConfig" "true" to that section.
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: File a bug? :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, i already fix it...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, and that was with alpha 4
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: But does it work out of the box?
<Linuturk> lol, RAOF, the default xorg is very sparse in hardy lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, at that time, it didnt, with my new thinkpad t61p and the alternative cd
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: It'd be good if you could test that with a newer livecd.  If it doesn't work out of the box, file a bug so we can fix it :)
<Linuturk> RAOF: what happened to all the wacom stuff?
<Burnninator> im gunna restart x real quick
<RAOF> Linuturk: We may be autodetecting it correctly now?
<RAOF> I dunno.
<Linuturk> so, run dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, sure, i probly gonna test it when beta out, and i fixed it easily just add few lines
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Yeah.  Which means that it should be easy to fix :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> right
<RAOF> It'd be nice if you could test it before then, but not critical ;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ill try after next week (midterm) ;P
<Linuturk> lol, RAOF the dpkg configured xorg is identical to the first
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, ya, that was happened to me when i tried it couple weeks ago
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, do u have usb mouse plugin?
<Linuturk> HAH, yes I do [Hardy]TuTUXG
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> unplug it and restart x and try again
<Linuturk> k
<Linuturk> brb
<Linuturk> [Hardy]TuTUXG: still the same LOL
<Burnninator> didn't work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, well, then i dont know what to do..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, what lap u have?
<Linuturk> Toshiba R15-S822
<Burnninator> toshiba A135-S2246 is what i have
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, i can share my xorg.conf with u if u want but it's a thinkpad ;P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so the touchpad just doesnt work at all?
<Linuturk> o, it works, but I don't have the fancy side scrolling stuff
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oh, u can add those manually
<Burnninator> mine seems to freeze when the hard drive is being accessed, and it only seems to unfreeze when i push a key on the keyboard
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk,  and RAOF is right, if u want to use something like gsynaptics u need add the option SHMConfig
<alex_mayorga> by the way, gsynaptic doesn't work, right?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not if u add that option in xorg.conf
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not if u *dont* add that option in xorg.conf
<alex_mayorga> what's the supported GUI for that now?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> for synaptic?
<alex_mayorga> yes, to configure my touchpad?
<Linuturk> well, it's using the "mouse" driver
<Linuturk> mine* is
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> if u dont have the SHMConfig option, none of the gui would work
<alex_mayorga> is that on purpose?
<alex_mayorga> shouldn't it "just work"?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> idont know, most likely a bug
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> well, with the mouse module, it works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> just not fully work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, http://pastebin.com/m7e2c9f97
<Linuturk> heh
<Linuturk> o well, I'll just wait for a few more releases
<Linuturk> heh
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, come on, it's not that complicated
<Linuturk> I know, but I'm lazy
<Linuturk> I might go back to arch so I don't have this dang reboot problem
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> make sure u change the severlayout section, module section and add inputdevice for touchpad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what reboot problem u have?
<Linuturk> well, it seems to happen at random when I 1) reboot 2) shutdown 3) or kill X
<Linuturk> my machine locks up hard, and my fan kicks on high gear
<Linuturk> and it stays that way until I force shutdown by holding down the button
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's wired
<Linuturk> does it with ACPI on and off
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dmesg?
<Linuturk> I can give you one right now, but I can't get one after it locks up, b/c it's . . . locked up
<joshmoz_> I have an IBM T43 with a synaptics touchpad, I'm wondering why the option to disable tap-clicking is no longer in the mouse control panel as of hardy-alpha-5. Is there a new way to configure that behavior?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> if that only happens sometime, it must relate to something u were running
<Linuturk> gnome term . . .
<Linuturk> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, u dont like tap-clicking?
<joshmoz_> no, I want to turn it off
<joshmoz_> I accidentally click on stuff all the time
<Linuturk> http://pastebin.com/m5d24a2cd << [Hardy]TuTUXG see anything?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, no..
<Linuturk> lol
<Linuturk> see?
<Linuturk> curious problem
<Linuturk> hasn
<Linuturk> hasn't happened in arch yet
<Linuturk> but, happens in cli and X
<Linuturk> I have traced it to the actual reboot command in debian cli
<Linuturk> shutdown -r didn't do it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, add: Option         "TapButton1" "0" ; Option         "TapButton2" "0"; Option         "TapButton0" "0", under ur touchpad section of xorg.conf
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, make sure to make a backup of xorg.conf first
<joshmoz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: doesn't it seem like something of a regression that before I had a nice easy checkbox to hit and now I'm back to editing xorg.conf?
<joshmoz_> I was so happy that ubuntu got me away from all of that :)
<bazhang> well this is alpha
<Linuturk> joshmoz_: we are still alpha
<Linuturk> lol
<joshmoz_> should I perhaps file a bug that the option is not there?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, um.. since it's still alpha, im afraid it's the most efficient way... for me at least
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, i don't think it's a bug
<joshmoz_> why do you think it is not a bug?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, maybe becuz the new kernel?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, by default, u dont have that much options within xorg.conf
<nhaines> joshmoz_: Go ahead and file a bug.
<joshmoz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the UI is there and it works fine by default in stable ubuntu
<nhaines> joshmoz_: Just promise me you'll search for a pre-existing bug first.  ;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, ok, ok, file a bug, im not really that expert ;P
<joshmoz_> nhaines: been doing that for 15 minutes, nothing
<Linuturk> [Hardy]TuTUXG: well, arch is cutting edge, but alpha hardy should be cutting edge too, right?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, it has something to do with the SHMConfig option
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, ya... i dont know...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i am not expert~~
<joshmoz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG: right, I tried to install a trackpad control panel, it worked but I can't open the panel because it complains about SHMConfig
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, so when u file a bug, search for SHMConfig not turned on by default, if it already exit, then u dont need to file another one
<Linuturk> [Hardy]TuTUXG: 2.6.24-ARCH and 2.6.24-8-generic Ubuntu hardy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linuturk, or something to do with gterm?
<P2502> how to make gterm to use specified (saved) window size?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> P2502, u have to edit the launcher
<joshmoz_> nhaines, [Hardy]TuTUXG: looks like bug 155937
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155937 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "SHMConfig should be enabled by default, and gsynaptics should be installed by default on laptops" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155937
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> P2502, something like： gnome-terminal --geometry=130x35+100+200
<P2502> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> np
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> joshmoz_, so it's a bug
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> confirmed
<Linuturk> o great
<Linuturk> it's tomorrow
<Linuturk> I've got to work now
<Linuturk> arg
<Linuturk> I better go to bed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nite
<AtomicSpark> anyone having network card issues?
<bazhang> which card?
<AtomicSpark> anyone that kvm/qemu can emulate lol.
<budmang> Hey guys just installed alpha 5 over my osx install(toshiba sattellite laptop).
<budmang> Ekgia softphone and idefisk wont see my outbound speakers etc... any ideas?
<budmang> sounds etc.. play flash etc.. works.
<heret1c> h'm - much hd activity, 100% cpu
<Nuke_> why might gnome-listen play sound via /dev/audio if gstreamer is set to use PulseAudio via gstreamer-properties?
<Nuke_> (its a gstreamer app)
<dfgas> is there a iso of hardy heron?
<Tronic> dfgas: Install Gutsy and upgrade. It is only a couple of clicks.
<dfgas> ahh
<dfgas> i wanted to check out the new thing to install in windows, heh
<Tronic> But be aware that Hardy is very broken. You will often have trouble installing something, segfaults, etc.
<dfgas> yah i know
<dfgas> still alpha, heh, its all good
<heret1c> :~$ uptime
<heret1c>  07:32:49 up 1 day, 20 min
<travisat> is vlc currently broke?
 * heret1c is impressed
<heret1c> travisat: runs here.
<travisat> interesting I can't get any video in it, totem works just fine, I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, and I don't see any bug reports about it
<alex_mayorga> what's the LoCo coordination channel?
<heret1c> alex_mayorga: jesuits?
<alex_mayorga> heret1c: ??
<heret1c> well they have to be _somewhere_, don't they? 8)
<heret1c> oh look, they forgot to put a "home" icon inff3!
 * heret1c tips hat at Assid
<savvas> hm..
<heret1c> got rid of the intruder?
<Assid> well
<Assid> he took what he wanted
<savvas> did anyone else notice that the software sources package is missing in alpha 5?
<Assid> im hoping he didnt come back
<Assid> problem is i dont know whats using mybandwith again this time.. cause we made soo many changes to the boc
<Assid> if its genuine traffic or what
<heret1c> savvas: sources.list?
<savvas> heret1c: i'm not having a problem with sources, but the software-properties-gtk was not installed by default :)
<heret1c> Assid: etherape?
<Assid> traffic usage went up and down already
<heret1c> savvas: ah I run kubuntu.
<alex_mayorga> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<savvas> heret1c: everything ok with adept there right?
<heret1c> savvas:  hunky dory.
 * heret1c uses synapyic and apt, mostly.
<heret1c> synaptic
<P2502> omg adobe implementing DRM in flash to disallow copy of flash videos
<heret1c> libmac is slow in coming.
 * heret1c can't play his hifi "ape" files yet .(
<heret1c> P2502: that's the death of flash, ten?
<heret1c> I assume that means "digital rights management" or sumpn.
<P2502> i had read some news about implementing drm in linux also
<P2502> ya
<heret1c> P2502: bet it'd be de-implemented rather fastish (by private initiative) 8)
<heret1c> isn't linux supposed to be anathema to establishment?
<P2502> this is what Stallman talks about, but i doubt about that
<P2502> if its going mainstream it will just become another windows
<P2502> with rich corporations like red hat leading development
<P2502> and selling services
<P2502> i'm heretic lol
<heret1c> P2502: it's a matter of philosophy - bazar or cathedral. can't quite see lin going cat. .)
<heret1c> do anyone else lack a "home" icon in ff3, btw?
<grumpymole> heret1c: yes
<grumpymole> heret1c: there is a fix - just trying to remember how I did it yesterday
<heret1c> gryappreciated.
<grumpymole> heret1c: you have to activate the bookmarks toolbar
<grumpymole> then select customize and drag the home icon from there to the toolbar
<grumpymole> heret1c: the home icon only appears in the customize list if you have the bookmarks toolbar checked/selected/active
<heret1c> grumpymole: doesn't work here (kubuntu)
<grumpymole> i remember it was simple in the end, but took a bit of filddling
<grumpymole> will look around some more
<grumpymole> heret1c: when you add the bookmarks toolbar, is there a home item in the toolbar?  if yes, then drag that to your button toolbar
<heret1c> grumpymole:  nope. have installed other themes, don't show in ff. must be a path thing.
 * heret1c investigates
<grumpymole> heret1c: if you have mozgestures, apparently that interferes with this
<grumpymole> heret1c: also check here:
<grumpymole> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=627967&sid=0d8f5c990ec63351338f4f2d2a761358
<heret1c> ah, that ficed it ta .)
<s0u][ight> hi ugys
<P2502> still no fix for wine in repo?
<heret1c> ! wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<P2502> heret1c: i just decided to use deb from winehq
<P2502> but it is not newest
 * heret1c looks oot - sunshine!
<heret1c> P2502: prudent to wait until it surfaces in the hardy repos, dontcha think?
<P2502> another broken one?
<heret1c>  .. or install gutsy. 8)
 * heret1c can't quite see the wisdom of adding beta sw (ff) to an alpha os (hh).
<P2502> gutsy livecd randomly chooses 1024x768 or correct 1680x1050 res for me :)
<P2502> never know what will happen
<savvas> Reinstallation of xserver-xorg is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<savvas> meh
<savvas> I should've kept my old xorg.conf
<savvas> oh well :P
<kristjan_> any news about kde4 hardy herdon cd? Then can we dl it?
<Habbie> is openssh-server on the heron alpha5 server iso?
<henkjan> Habbie: your first challenge is to boot from hardy cd :)
<Habbie> why? is alpha5 broken, bootwise? :)
<savvas> some dependency problems but other than that, ok
<henkjan> don't know about alpha5, booting from cd with alpha4 was broken an many systems
<henkjan> The kernel in Alpha 5 is unable to access CD-ROM devices in some configurations, which means some users who were previously able to install Ubuntu will not be able to install this alpha from CD media. As a workaround, users can boot the installer with the additional "all_generic_ide" boot option. https://launchpad.net/bugs/181561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181561 in linux "Hardy alpha 2/3/4 daily-live i386 don't boot" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Habbie> henkjan, oh, alpha4 worked for me
<Habbie> and if it hadn't, i would've found out about that flag quickly, have had lots of cdrom/ide troubles with ubuntu in the past
<savvas> ah there we go.. my main root of problems: rs.archive.ubuntu.com - it wasn't updated :P
<P2502> wine randomize which apps work with it with every release
<Sebastian> Installation from both normal and alternate Hardy Alpha 5 CD worked fine here on both my notebook and inside VMware.
 * heret1c wonders if blacklisting libata will re-enable dma on his ide hd
<savvas> Sebastian: apt-cache policy bash-completion software-properties-gtk
<heret1c> /dev/sda:
<heret1c>  IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)
<heret1c>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<heret1c>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<savvas> Sebastian: does Installed: say (none) ?
<savvas> hm.. I think the problems with dependencies are localised for some archive mirrors
<Sebastian> savvas:
<Sebastian> http://phpfi.com/298736
<Mohero|W1rk> Hi all
<savvas> de
<savvas> hm..
<Mohero|W1rk> bored savvas?
<Mohero|W1rk> any devs awake at the moment?
<savvas> Sebastian: a german guy reported that software-properties-gtk wasn't installed as well (aka "Software Sources")
<Mohero|W1rk> I reported bug #195260 and would like to discuss with *someone*
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195260 in mailscanner "MailScanner won't start due to variable $FIELD_NAME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195260
<Mohero|W1rk> I head that software-properies-gtk wasn't installed on Alpha 5 - I can also confirm as I installed off the CD yesterday - it is however there if you go for the upgrade route to Alpha 5
<savvas> Bug #162319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162319 in bash-completion "bash tab completion doesn't list postscript files for kpdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162319
<savvas> oops
<savvas> Bug #195121
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195121 in ubiquity "software-properties-gtk is not installed on Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195121
<Mohero|Work> Bug # 195260 has messed up my apt - and now I can't install any other apps :(
<heret1c> pesky rotten silly libata%#*!
 * heret1c fumes
<savvas> Mohero|Work: sudo apt-get check
<Sebastian> savvas: Thanks.
<savvas> Mohero|Work: paste the output at http://pastebin.ca
<savvas> www.gmail.com uses an invalid security certificate.
<savvas> lol
<Paladine> you know I have been getting that from a -lot- of sites over the last week
<Paladine> am wondering if something is up with verisign or something
<Paladine> either that or a lot of certs have run out around the same time
<savvas> no idea, but it looks like https://mail.google.com works ok
<savvas> redirection problems?
<henkjan> Paladine: check your time/date
<Paladine> my date/time are fine unfortunately
<Mohero|Work> savvas: http://pastebin.ca/917361
<Paladine> I wish they were wrong because they tell me I have a lecture in 80 minutes
<Mohero|Work> I also apt-got amsn to show what happens when an app is installed aswell.
<savvas> Mohero|Work: you installed mailscanner yourself, or it was installed as dependency?
<savvas> Mohero|Work: this is kind of risky for breaking dependencies, but try: sudo dpkg -P mailscanner && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mohero|Work> savvas: I installed myself - used it for years, and I know alot of others running mail servers that use it, so it's a worrying thought if it's going to break a server system on an LTS.
<Mohero|Work> savvas: there's a bug in the package, which stops MailScanner from starting up.
<Mohero|Work> savvas: no luck - http://pastebin.ca/917364
<savvas> Mohero|Work: I saw the bug report, did you post that bug? if not, confirm it :) that would get the dev attention
<Mohero|Work> avvas: yeah - I posted it....
<Mohero|Work> *savvas: ^
<Mohero|Work> it happened after doing an upgrade from 7.10, I thought maybe something had gone screwy with it then, so I installed fresh off the Alpha 5 iso - and got the same results
<Mohero|Work> the package worked fine in 7.10
<Mohero|Work> and I use it on my main mail server.
<Sebastian> Anybody here use Hardy in VMware and got VMware's drivers to build? Tried to use http://rtr.ca/vmware-2.6.24/ to update the driver sources, but still no luck.
<Habbie> Sebastian, i'm running hardy in vmware without any drivers, what purpose do they serve?
<Sebastian> Habbie: Improved performance and interaction with the host (copy&paste, etc.).
<Habbie> ah
<HetaUma> hi
<HetaUma> any ideas what does hardy heron stand for ?
<elkbuntu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<heret1c> ! bug libata
<heret1c> !bug libata
<joerlend_> hello everyone. Could you check and see if you're able to use apturl with firefox in hardy? It doesn't seem to be working here.
<heret1c> betattesting sw in alpha os seems a bit... odd to me.
<heret1c> "financial catastrophe of biblical proportions".. wow. 8)
<dencrypt> Can I see which (alpha) version of hardy I am running someway?
<heret1c> kernel version?
<dencrypt> no just to see if I have alpha 4 or 5... :)
<heret1c> u can tell by kernel version, ususally.
<dencrypt> what kernel is for 5?
<P2502> 2.6.24-8
<heret1c> 24-8, afaik
<heret1c> 8)
<heret1c> that bl''dy libata/ide/hdparm issue is affecting all distros - seems to be down to hw.
<P2502> didnt you demonstrated correct speed for you new hdd?
<heret1c> too slow.
<P2502> or speed is now ok, but dma still disabled?
<heret1c> /dev/sda:
<heret1c>  Timing cached reads:   442 MB in  2.00 seconds = 220.78 MB/sec
<heret1c>  Timing buffered disk reads:   62 MB in  3.06 seconds =  20.24 MB/sec
<P2502> what is your cpu load when you copying file?
<heret1c> cached should be 2x fatrer, in my book
<heret1c> faster
<heret1c> copying. hold on.
<heret1c> hd > hd?
<P2502> in same hdd
<heret1c> haven't got any large files on the hd yet (it's 4 days old) - must copy from dvd
<heret1c> ah - "they live" should do it. 8)
<heret1c>  > 13MB/s copying file from dvd (usb2)
<P2502> actually it seems something is broken in my system too, system monitor itself load cpu by 10%, and copying file made it to 40%. with dma enabled cpu load should be less than 5%, well... its just a linux lol :/
<P2502> now system monitor itself uses 35%...
<TheInfinity> hmm. how do i get information about which process access a specific file atm?
<P2502> fuser
<heret1c> get kcpuload
<heret1c> it's idling around 10 here - going down to 4, up to 30ish.
<savvas> dencrypt: < dencrypt> no just to see if I have alpha 4 or 5... :) <- if you update frequently, you have alpha 5
<savvas> and alpha ++ lol
<P2502> mmm what is cpu load when transferring from dvd?
<P2502> but disabled dma on dvd-rom may make cpu load high also
<heret1c> P2502:  yup, cpu is up to 100% while copying. 16-17 MB/s.
<P2502> well dma definitely not working
<savvas> bah, i hate the new name: ibex.. it should've been itchy iguana :P
<P2502> heret1c: what is your cpu?
<heret1c> w8
<savvas> has anyone else noticed that the tracker search icon keeps pausing and starting?
<P2502> it keep running when disabled
<P2502> thats i noticed
<heret1c> pentium m 1400MHz
<heret1c> m/obile)
<P2502> heret1c: nice cpu
<savvas> mine is active, but pauses every second and every other second starts again
<heret1c> P2502:  it's in a dell latitude which bios is 5 yrs old. :)
<P2502> maybe its just animation?
<dencrypt> savvas: I do. I just wanna confirm that it's been updated.
<savvas> dencrypt: then the kernel was a good way to sort it out i think: $ apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic
<savvas> linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic: Installed: 2.6.24-8.14
<dencrypt> ah
<dencrypt> then all is well
<heret1c> running oolite in windowed mode, docked status. cpu is between 50 and 70.
<dencrypt> though I run -7 since -8 just made the screen black after X starts
 * heret1c bops P2502
<P2502> what?
<heret1c> no dma.
<P2502> yeah
<heret1c> scandal.
<P2502> actually you mentioned thread on launchpad about this bug and someone managed to fix it by making custom kernel with disabled libata or so
<heret1c> it surfaced between edgy and feisty, methinks.
<P2502> is older ubuntu versions work?
<P2502> *does
<heret1c> dapper does.
<heret1c> not sure about edgy
<P2502> just build custom kernel
<P2502> maybe it will be fixed
<dencrypt> haha... I dropped my re-registration-form for my website down in my soup.
<dencrypt> white paper is now yellow
<heret1c> P2502:  u mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678153&highlight=libata+hdparm ?
<P2502> no, launchpad
<heret1c> talking about the same thing.
<ccooke> heret1c: Ah, you're here again
<ccooke> heret1c: I did some research on that bug of yours
<ccooke> http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined - have you seen this?
<heret1c> 'lo ccooke - looking.
<heret1c> ccooke:  interesting.
<ccooke> heret1c: I'm posting to the LP bug with that and a request for people to try the workarounds
<heret1c> ccooke:  go4it. :)
 * heret1c foods
<P2502> he said he have 20mb/s now, not 3
<P2502> heret1c: so does it work?
<ccooke> 110636 is the bug, by the way
<ccooke> hmm. Odd. I tried assigning it to linux-source-2.6.24 (It's already assigned to .20 and .22), but it appears to have linked to "linux" instead.
<ccooke> I wonder if I got something wrong in the interface?
<qzio> isnt there a apt-ish command to force more custom configuration of a package?
<Laney> dpkg-reconfigure?
<savvas> anyone using x86_64/amd64? does your flash bind properly (by itself upon installation of flashplugin-nonfree) to firefox 3?
<heret1c> P2502: ought that fix to go into the official kernel?
<dencrypt> savvas: yes.
<dencrypt> no wait. As I recall I had to downgrade one version to actually make it work. First I got just a gray colour over the flash-area.
<savvas> well... here it says flash installed.. but it doesn't work in firefox :)
<savvas> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<dencrypt> hmm
<heret1c> P2502: "combined_mode=ide" goes into menu.list on the kernel line?
<dencrypt> that page doesn't work for me either. But youtube works.
<savvas> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<savvas> heh
<dencrypt> savvas: to get full compability you probably have to install 32bit-version of ff
<savvas> or firefox 2? :p
<dencrypt> Yeah, but then you still won't have java :)
<savvas> hah
<savvas> wrong file
<P2502> heret1c:  oh i was away, ya try menu.lst
<heret1c> P2502: will. have a few things cooking, must w8 a bit.
<savvas> dencrypt: wrong, it works when i bind it manually, bug #195422
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195422 in flashplugin-nonfree "hardy heron 8.04 alpha 5 - flash not installed correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195422
<Mohero|Work> savvas: thanks for your help earlier, I now have a working MailScanner and working apt :)
<savvas> Mohero|Work: the unstable from debian sid?
<Mohero|Work> savvas: yep.
<savvas> great :)
<Mohero|Work> been on Linux for a little over 10 years now, and I think it's absolutly wonderful, but... when it breaks.... generally it REALLY breaks...
<Dr_willis> Gee - ive always found that more true for windows then linux.
<savvas> you're using unstable releases, with which everyone will bleed once or twice :)
<Mohero|Work> I think it's true for anything
<Dr_willis> I have some C64's that are still going strong. :)
<Mohero|Work> I think the worst one was the run up to 7.04 (?) when a kernel update stopped anyone with a SATA drive from booting - that was about 2 weeks before release. that was slightly ammusing...
<savvas> there was one with a broken kernel also for 7.04 if i'm correct
<Mohero|Work> well, I always have a backup of the kernel that works anyway - and after release I rarely run the default kernel, I normally build my own, making it machine specific, I've managed to cut the boot time of my system in half doing that
<bazhang> nice
<heret1c> nh
<Mohero|Work> I still like the Gentoo colored console, and would LOVE for that to be on the Ubuntu kernels.
<Dr_willis> i always disable the framebuffer and other eyecandy. :)
<Mohero|Work> well, the Gentoo console colours makes some tasks much easier on the eye...
<Mohero|Work> and I enable frame buffer - to get 1280x1024 out of my screen in console :)
<heret1c> oi doc
<Dr_willis> i recall ageas ago when gentoo was new. a 'trick' to make installing faster.. disable the framebuffer. :) on the machines at the time. that gave a big speed boots. heh.
<heret1c> Dr_willis: http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined
<Mohero|Work> yeah, it does... with machines the speed they are now though.... not a big difference :)
<savvas> this is the 90's homesick commitee? :p
<void^> there's still a huge speed boost if all you have is a vesa framebuffer
<Dr_willis> heret1c,  you are obsessed with hard drives arent you. :)
<repete> Anyone know when "connect to server" will be implemented?
<Dr_willis> connect to what server? :)
<repete> afaict Ubuntu is moving away from gnome-vfs (using gio?), but I cannot seem to find any solid information on how it should work now
<repete> I want to have a link to a webdav share
<awalton__> repete, someone is actually workoing on it
<awalton__> but it's not done yet, and webdav isn't either.
<repete> awalton__: we have passed feature freeze.  Does that mean it will not be in Hardy?
<awalton__> GNOME has a standing freeze exception
<repete> that's good :-)
<repete> awalton__: do you know of any alternatives in the meantime?
<awalton__> that's probably a good question, but I certainly don't.
<awalton__> I've heard of people using FUSE for FTP, but I don't know if a FUSE backend for WebDAV exists.
<repete> I believe it does... Will have to look at that
<repete> thx
<awalton__> welcome
<savvas> hey, what happened to the connect to... in places?
<repete> fusedav
<savvas> Couldn't display "network:///"
<savvas> meh
<Pici> savvas: known bug
<savvas> Pici: know the number?
<Pici> bug 185756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185756 in gvfs "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<savvas> thanks :)
<hit> same thing here
<savvas> Pici: so I can't create a link to an sftp account?
<Pici> You can just go to sftp://user@whatever.com
<heret1c> pici> seen http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined ?
<awalton__> savvas, I just committed that code over the past week, it's probably not in ubuntu yet.
<Pici> "GNOME 2.21.92 is scheduled for Thursday, do I'd say a day or so before that."
<savvas> awalton__: ah great, I will be able to save and retrieve passwords again in seahorse right?
<Pici> heret1c: I havent, but interesting.
<awalton__> savvas, sounds like a different issue altogether, but they did just add gnome-keyring support to gvfs so hopefully.
<savvas> yay :)
<savvas> I really loved to click to places and choose my remote account
<Dr_willis> i tend to use the various fuse type tools more and more for that stuff. :)
<Assid> anyone know how to simulate a AUTH LOGIN and AUTH CRAM-MD5 for smtp ?
<savvas> is it a known bug that time-admin is not working?
<nemo> time-admin ?
<savvas> hm..
<Skiessi> tell me some 2d multiplayer games
<savvas> which app starts with "set system time" ?
<nemo> savvas: no, I mean I thought that worked
<nemo> sshing into my Hardy machine now to check
<nemo> Skiessi: globulation, wesnoth
<savvas> ok
<Skiessi> not turn-based
<Skiessi> globulation is just too odd
<savvas> i press "set system time" in time settings and it just closes time settings
<nemo> oh. now you're inventing parameters
<nemo> I like globulation
<nemo> savvas: interesting
<nemo> savvas: unlock button greyed out?
<nemo> presumably due to screwup in tagging buttons that require admin privs?
<savvas> hm hold a sec
<nemo> that's odd though. still does that when I launch with sudo
<nemo> hmph
<nemo> of course. gnome apps sometimes play badly with ssh -Y :(
<savvas> grrr
<savvas> nemo: i think it's not time-admin, when you right click on the clock applet -> adjust time & date -> set system time
<savvas> bah i can't find the name of app
<nemo> savvas: that is time-admin
<nemo> savvas: and yes, seems to be acting oddly
<budmang> Hey guys, IntelHDA sound. Everything works desktop/audio/mp3/flash sound wise. I cannot get a voip client(zoiper, kix, ekiga) too see an output option. any simple fixes? Should I upgrade my alsa?
<savvas> nemo: ah ok, if it's ran with gksu the unlock button is greyed out
<nemo> yep
<nemo> or sudo
<savvas> without gksu, plain time-admin works
<Mohero|Work> budmang: i'd keep alsa to the repo's I'm using the IntelHDA Driver on an Nvidia chipset, I can have a look when I get home.
<nemo> and doesn't work at all remotely without sudo
<nemo> I hate gnome apps :(
<DanaG> ssh -X -Y?
<nemo> DanaG: -X is redundant
<DanaG> What's the difference between X and Y, anyway?
<nemo> but ssh -Y right
<budmang> Mohero|Work: what kinda laptop?
<nemo> DanaG: privileges
<Mohero|Work> budmang have you tried wengophone?
<nemo> DanaG: man ssh ;)
<budmang> Mohero|Work: my USB headsets work fine in all of the listed apps, its just the onboard not working.
<Mohero|Work> budmang: not a laptop - high end desktop though upgrading Alsa out of the repo's could mess other things up.
<budmang> but I have not tried it.
<DanaG>      -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<DanaG> Okay, but what are the "X11 SECURITY" extension controls?
<Mohero|Work> budmang: ok, might be a flag for the onboard, I can have a look when I get home...
<budmang> Okay. it is a laptop. Ill be on let me know.
<budmang> One, or 2 other wierd bugs :). the battery meter doesn't seem to refresh the percentage until the power cord is pushed in or out(not really a big deal but works in 7.10)
<nemo> DanaG: #ubuntu+1 is the place for JFGI-worthy info? :)
<Mohero|Work> budmang: it gives me an excuse to set up my voip service - which I've been finding excuses not to do for about a year now ;)
<nemo> DanaG: http://www.google.com/search?q=X11+SECURITY+extension
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/177570   --- fixed, but now causes this:
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177570 in hal "[hardy] two batteries display when left clicking on g-p-m" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/194052\
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194052 in gnome-power-manager "gpm does not create the correct profiling files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mohero|Work> budmang: that might be specific to a chipset driver on your laptop, my laptop is refreshing, I use the battery meter quite a lot, I had an issue where it had 4 meters (on 2 batteries) but they all read differently, which made it amusing trying to work out how much remaining power there was....
<DanaG> oopsie, I accidentally hit backslash at the end of that URL.
<budmang> Ha, its never been an issue with this laptop with other versions of ubuntu odd.
<simion314> hi, can i use .deb packages from gutsy? are applications that have not packages for hardy so can i get them from gutsy?(i assume any risk)
<Mohero|Work> simion314 what packages?
<simion314> <Mohero|Work: xine, vmware-server and other
<Mohero|Work> simion314: you can install .debs from anywhere, as long as you're aware of versions - really check to see if there is a package for it, because it could mess with the repo's when you try to install something else from them and the version you have differs.
<Mohero|Work> vmware-server normally comes into the repo's at the last moment (and sometimes after) - so that's a "watch this space" thing. Xine - I couldn't tell you - I don't really use it.
<simion314> Mohero|Work: but how i can do that? can i add gutsy repositories in my repositories list?
<Mohero|Work> simion314: no no no !!!!
<Mohero|Work> download the .deb file, then "sudo dpkg -i {yourpackage}.deb"
<DanaG> gdebi works, too.
<DanaG> Just double-click the deb file in Gnome.
<Mohero|Work> DanG: true - i'm a bit old school for most of the gui's :)
<Mohero|Work> * DanaG ^^
<simion314> i am thinking to read more about installing from source code on linux,  i am afraid that i can't undo those installation, it would be nice a tool like total uninstaler in case something will not work do completly remove the program
<Mohero|Work> simion314: it will be easier to undo an install from a .deb than it will from source code ;)
<heret1c> brb (hopefully)
<nemo> simion314: aye. that's the thing that frustrates me about .rpm and .deb products
<nemo> making your own packages from the source specs
<savvas> Bug #191471
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191471 in gnome-panel "Set System Time crashes Time Settings" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191471
<nemo> simion314: gentoo makes it waaaaay easier to create a managed source-based package
<savvas> I don't get it, there is no crash report
<simion314> Mohero|Work: i know that but the problem is that i want to use some programs that are not packaged(or the latest version is not packaged) i know to install the programs but i don't know how to remove the changes
<nemo> simion314: I usually just install under $HOME if possible, and don't erase the actual build dir to make "make clean" easier
<DanaG> Put stuff in /usr/local, perhaps.
<Mohero|Work> nemo: Gentoo does do that - but keeping your system up to date is very hard to do... or at least, more work than ubuntu
<DanaG> I do that when I compile git compiz-fusion.
<nemo> Mohero|Work: naw.
<nemo> Mohero|Work: I invest no more time in staying updated under gentoo than I do ubuntu
<Mohero|Work> nemo: it depends what i'm updating, I've broken Gentoo a few too many times :)
<nemo> DanaG: thing about /usr/local is you still need to install as root, and some system stuff gets put there
<nemo> DanaG: that's why I prefer $HOME for my own junk. just to avoid mingling with the system managed stuff
<DanaG> I haven't found anything system-managed in /usr/local.
<DanaG> ANyway, I must go to class soon.  Bye.
<nemo> DanaG: yeah. ubuntu is pretty good about that
<nemo> but it does happen
<Mohero|Work> is it just me or is gb.archive.ubuntu.com Hardy being incredibly slow!?
<Mohero|Work> i'm down to about 1/6 of the speed I normally download from there at...
<heret1c> back
<simion314> nemo: but many programs install with sudo and i do not know where those programs copy all the files, i will learn how to package but i belive that i must read the entire install script to corectly make a .deb package , i refer  at dependencies and other details
<Mohero|Work> front
<squee> Is network manager broken for anyone else?
<hydrogen> Mohero|Work: then one could assume that it's being slower than usual for you..
<Mohero|Work> hydrogen: yeah, just wanted to see if anyone else see's it, it could be my ISP - they're cheep and nasty :)
<nemo> simion314: programs that install with "sudo" are probably only doing this 'cause you specified on build a system location :-p
<nemo> simion314: for example. what program are you building right now?
<heret1c> h'm.
<simion314> nemo i am thinking on mono
<simion314> i upgradet to hardy for it
<simion314> i want recent versions
<nemo> ah
<nemo> wow. there's a nightmarish one to be building from source
<heret1c> drat.
<nemo> what with its gac
<nemo> and general fragility
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> mono is pretty bad
<simion314> usualy it should just copy some files in a folder and set some enviroment variables
<heret1c> $ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<heret1c> /dev/sda:
<heret1c>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<heret1c>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nemo> sdparm
<nemo> not hdparm
<nemo> what on earth would DMA do to a SCSI device? :)
<nemo> or AHCI
<heret1c> nemo> it's an ide hd
<nemo> heret1c: are you sure? not AHCI?
<nemo> heret1c: check your bios
<nemo> if it says /dev/sda...
<nemo> or SATA
<simion314> is there a way to get a package with all dependencies from gutsy? if i try to download a package and try to install it will be missing other packages and i will have to download each of them and so one
<nemo> not totally sure the AHCI thing would trigger use of the scsi interface frankly
<nemo> might still do it for SATA
<TheInfinity> simion314: most cases not because of dependencies on different versions of the same package
<nemo> heret1c: anyway. still. if it is /dev/sdX you have to use sdparm
<simion314> TheInfinity: and the solution is in the end to compile my own programs,
<nemo> assuming the drive supports it
<nemo> heret1c: or figure out a way to switch to the IDE code :-p
<heret1c> nemo: hdparm -i /dev/sda: ...  Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7 ... look like a scsi drive to u? 8)
<simion314> can i cheat and make an installer or an install script to install without root
<simion314> and place them in a folder in home and edit only my own enviroment
<TheInfinity> simion314: or to wait until hardy is more stable
<simion314> it will be easy to remove
<nemo> heret1c: it may be an IDE drive
<nemo> heret1c: but the INTERFACE is the linux scsi one
<heret1c> nemo> Model=SAMSUNG HM080GC
<nemo> s/IDE/ATA/
<nemo> heret1c: I believe linux has always used SCSI for SATA.
<simion314> TheInfinity yes  but always it will be a step behind mono witch is in development
<budmang> Mohero|Work: freaking wierd, I half followed a ALAS forum upgrade last night. seems a reboot right now fixed it for zoiper at least.
<nemo> heret1c: and I don't think using DMA on SATA is meaningful
<budmang> it sees a bunch of surround#s dix default etc.. but it works :)
<heret1c> hemo> hold on.
<TheInfinity> simion314: if you need an absolute state of the art dirsto -> sidux or gentoo
<simion314> and those guys only package as rpm
<nemo> s/scsi/the scsi modules/
<TheInfinity> always latest apps - and always lots of bugs ;)
<nemo> TheInfinity: well. gentoo does allow you to set at what level to upgrade packages to :-p
<nemo> TheInfinity: gentoo's main problem these days is lack of direction and maintenance.
<TheInfinity> debian, too. sidux is your solution :)
<nemo> TheInfinity: just noting that "always lots of bugs" is not accurate.
<TheInfinity> nemo: perhaps because most ppl want to work and not to compile ... most gusys i know switched back to another disto because its really difficult to work with gentoo
<savvas> it's weird that a window crashes and there is no /var/crash/ report
<nemo> TheInfinity: been using it since '02 - some things are harder. some things are a lot easier
<TheInfinity> hehe :)
<nemo> TheInfinity: for a developer, gentoo has a lot of advantages
<nemo> TheInfinity: for an admin with special requirements gentoo is also hugely advantageous
<savvas> yeah, time is not one of them
<savvas> :p
<nemo> savvas: I spend less time these days updating my gentoo boxes than my ubuntu ones...
<nemo> TheInfinity: I drove myself mad trying to setup a stable/maintainable setup under Fedora Core for a jabber server with various IMs hooked in
<nemo> TheInfinity: ton of hand-managed RPMS. Fragile
<nemo> TheInfinity: switched to Gentoo - was a breeze.
<nemo> savvas: at the moment, my tally is 3 ubuntu, 5 gentoo, formerly 2 fedora core.
<nemo> those have been ditched.
<savvas> ouch
<savvas> well i guess emerge does the trick :)
<nemo> savvas: two of those gentoo boxes are a PI and PII laptop.
<heret1c> ne seen http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined ?
<nemo> savvas: one with 96MiB of memory, the other with 64MiB :)
<heret1c>   mo>
<savvas> nemo: you use crontab for your updates right? :p
<nemo> savvas: naw.  I just don't update as frequently...
<nemo> savvas: I like updating. is like a little christmas :)
<nemo> savvas: I think crontab for updates on servers is a bad practice anyway
<savvas> hehe ok
<nemo> savvas: gentoo on ancient hardware seems counterintuitive. but is easier to blacklist memory hogs, and build packages with size optimisations.
<savvas> nemo: I use it to notify me of updates, crontab + email :)
<nemo> savvas: I could theoretically build binary packages for 'em on one of the servers, but I find it more entertaining to NFS mount /  :)
<nemo> then build off server that way :D
<savvas> kewl :P
<heret1c> brb
<budmang> Mohero|Work: did you catch that its some how fixed :) I half followed: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690942
<heret1c> erk that wasn't very sucessful.
<Mohero|Work> budmang: excellent! guess I'll be finding excuses to not setup my voip service again then ;) :D
<budmang> I cant have audio playing and zoiper see the sound but I can make do one or the other.
<budmang> Is there anything to talk to mac users on ichat yet?
<HydrogenF> a telephone.
<Mohero|Work> budmang: yes, another Mac ;)
<Mohero|Work> l0l @ HydrogenF - guess we're on the same lines then... :)
<budmang> Lol I mean with video, I installed ubuntu over osx :)
<Mohero|Work> with video - I doubt it.
<bullgard4> I would like to install the DEB program package 'i2c-tools' in Gutsy. But this is only provided for Hardy. What do I have to obey that the installation and use in Gutsy will be successful?
<muszek> hi
<HydrogenF> You can't.
<muszek> weird thing is happening to me
<budmang> Touchpad horizontal scrolling :) any easy how-tos or quick fixes?
<Mohero|Work> Muszek - Maybe you're in the wrong channel, unless you mean something weird is happening to your ubuntu install?
<heret1c> muszek: start a club? 8)
<muszek> I had gutsy and then installed debian etch on some other partition... so the grub menu was from debian.  I dist-upgraded gutsy to hardy... right now uname -a tells me "Linux bobek 2.6.22-14-generic "
<Mohero|Work> bumang: have a look at synaptics driver for X the readme is far too long for me to look at while i'm err.... (pretending to) work...
<budmang> Ha, where do you pretend to work @?
<muszek> does that mean I'm running on gutsy's kernel?
<Mohero|Work> budmang: oh, I work for an APL Development company - but I'm the IT guy, so I just pretend i'm looking at security fixes when I can't really be bothered to do much else....
<Mohero|Work> i'm the IT Manager - so I CAN get away with it :P
<Mohero|Work> muszek it would appear you're running Gutsy Kernel
<Mohero|Work> muszek - did you compu your new kernels to the Debian/grub partition, and setup menu.lst there? you don't want it to do it automatically for you from there - it won't work - trust me
<muszek> Mohero|Work: what's the best way to change it?  I was thinking of running the recovery mode and making grub boot from ubuntu partition once again
<Mohero|Work> muzsek: s/compu/copy/
<budmang> Mohero|Work: anyway to let multiple applications access the sound @ once? insert smart ass replies here :)
<Mohero|Work> budmang: I don't think the IntelHDA has hardware mixing, so it's down to allowing Alsa to have enough channels, and the apps not taking them all up... I'm not sure I'll be of much help i'm afraid.
<muszek> well... I guess I'll try what I said I will... cya guys
<Mohero|Work> whoops - didn't see Muszeks comment - I guess he'll be back in a bit :)
<budmang> Mohero|Work: I ran sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base alsa-tools so possibly im not using alsa ?
<Mohero|Work> budmang: the howto: downloads Alsa from Alsa-project.org so you'll still be using it
<budmang> I stopped after that uninstall line and passed out is what I mean :)
<coz_> hey guys is java and wacom tablet driver working in hardy yet/
<budmang> then just rebooted today, and my sound is working in the voip clients now(oddly enough).
<Mohero|Work> ahh...
<Mohero|Work> (sorry I have to get on with some work, and then I might go and buy a lottery ticket, as I just managed to pick a random number between 1 and 4^16 which was the same random number as someone else picked out of 40 people, so I guess my chances are up
<Mohero|Work> back later :)
<muszek> re
<muszek> there's no recovery mode when you  boot up the CD (I used it like 2 years ago).  how to I "reinstall" grub?
<budmang> lol
<muszek> meaning it currently "runs" from debian's partition and I want it to use ubuntu one
<heret1c> update-grub?
<sn0> muszek im not sure this is a hardy question but you can use the recovering grub link on the wiki
<muszek> sn0: the problem is that after dist-upgrading to hardy I'm still using gutsy kernel
<sn0> for eg https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-9e881d9c5bd9a6de1c9b91c4ad388cdd131d0cea
<Mohero|Work> muszek - you have grub, because you're booting.
<sn0> muszek did you use the upgrade notes to upgrade to hardy?
<muszek> sn0: that's probably what I'm looking for
<muszek> thanks
<sn0> To upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10, run "update-manager -d" using the update-manager package from Gutsy.
<sn0> on the release notes for hardy alpha 5
<Mohero|Work> the issue is you are not using a standard install, so you'll need to copy the info from the /boot/* and /boot/grub/menu.lst in your hardy install to the debian grub...
<Mohero|Work> same as I have to do with my Gentoo grub install
<muszek> sn0: yeah, that's how I've done it
<muszek> Mohero|Work: but this way I'll have to do it after every kernel upgrade, right?
<sn0> strange that you would have the old kernel-image muszek , are you sure your sources.list is correct? verify that and then try reinstalling the "linux-image" package which should install 2.6.24.8.8
<Mohero|Work> muszek yes you will, you really won't want it to do it automatically if you boot another linux on the same box
<muszek> sn0: sorry, I skipped the first part of the story  (wrote it 15 minutes ago).  I had gutsy, then installed etch on another partition (it's overwritten the bootloader) and then I dist-upgraded gutsy to hardy
<heret1c> reboot
<sn0> muszek you keep saying dist-upgrade but thats not the same as update-manager -d, etch wont stop the kernel in hardy being installed
<sn0> maybe your upgrade didn't complete, or something else happened
<sn0> ill read up
<muszek> the funny thing is that all that (installing etch, early dist-upgrade) was done for the sole purpose of getting away  from 2.6.22 (ipw3945 freezes my laptop)
<sn0> etch uses 2.6.18, its possible to get 2.6.24 from backports or the kernel build repository, but thats another story (and not on topic in here)
<Mohero|Work> ahh i missed the dist-upgrade..... that won't do anything until after reliease....
<muszek> sn0: I'm pretty sure the kernel is installed, the problem is that menu.lst on etch's partition doesn't know that
<muszek> I guess I'll be fine after reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mohero|Work> muszek can you ls /boot
<Mohero|Work> http://www.pastebin.ca/
<Mohero|Work> and paste in there
<muszek> sure
<muszek> http://www.pastebin.ca/917712
<muszek> both 2.6.22 and 2.6.24 are present
<wilhart-> please, what was command to upgrade from gutsy to hardy ?
<sn0> wilhart- if you can't read the upgrade notes, don't upgrade to hardy no offense
<Mohero|Work> can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst in there?
<sn0> see topic
<muszek> Mohero|Work: one sec
<muszek> http://www.pastebin.ca/917722
<EmmerP> more people facing X problems at the moment? Mine starts up but freezes on my first action (run terminal ie)
<EmmerP> after a lastest dist-upgrade
<muszek> I'm about to run 'grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda --recheck' ... is that ok?
<muszek> sorry, without that --recheck
<Mohero|Work> ok muszek that's not got anything in it from Debian Etch, so on another drive somwhere you have another grub partition, that will have the debian stuff.... you need to copy from line 140 to line 150 from your menu.lst to the debian one, and copy your kernel files to the right drive.
<Mohero|Work> if you switch grub to booting the ubuntu grub stuff, you'll lose your debian stuff, unless you copy and paste pretty much manually
<muszek> Mohero|Work: I'd rather re-install grub, so that it loads stuff from ubuntu's  menu.lst... I'm not using etch
<Mohero|Work> linux + windows seems ok, linux + linux on a dual boot, is still something boot loaders dont' like too much
<muszek> weird :)
<Mohero|Work> muszek ok, then if you don't want the debian stuff then I don't see why not...
<Mohero|Work> ahh 5PM already :)
<Mohero|Work> I've done some work today, honest :)
<muszek> UK?
<Mohero|Work> yup
<muszek> same here :)
<wilhart-> tell last
<Mohero|Work> ok all, I'll talk to you later - time to go find out why I'm only downloading at 40KB/s at home...
<budmang> lol
<budmang> shitty isp.
<muszek> little prayer and a reboot.  cya and thanks for help.
<EmmerP> to specify my problem more: I got 'tossed event which came in late' lines in my xorg.0.log
<arcticpenguin380> will kernel changes affect ndiswrapper?
<muszek> problem solved :)
<Zambezi> Anyone have a good idea how to print when FF and Epiphany crashed after "85% processing"?
<muszek> do you guys also have ugly fonts in some apps (skype, picard in my case) after upgrading to hardy?
<EmmerP> I had it with skype yes
<nemo> skype is a Qt app no?
<muszek> also, firefox 3 uses different fonts than ff2 in gutsy (while rendering websites, I'm not talking about menus)
<muszek> yes, skype is qt
<nemo> muszek: and I think FF3 has moved to greater host integration - maybe it is using your font settings in gnome?
<nemo> s/host/OS/
<muszek> EmmerP: did you do something about  it?
<muszek> nemo: hmmm.... that might be it
<muszek> yeah... I just tried epiphany and it looks the same (while opera is different)
<budmang> Does it show me reconnecting over and over on irc?
<muszek> budmang: nope
<nemo> muszek: so whatever config Qt uses is messed up...
<EmmerP> muszek: no
<EmmerP> right now my whole X is freezing so ...
<nemo>  /etc/qt3/qtrc ?
<muszek> EmmerP: yeah, that looks like a slightly more important problem :)
<budmang> would there be anything making my harddrive hot :)
<Zambezi> Fun. I need to print two tutorials, but can't since cups is crashing all the time.
<Zambezi> Or at least FF3b3 and Epiphany.
<h3sp4wn> Try a static opera :?
<Zambezi> h3sp4wn: Not sure I want to install a third browser.
<h3sp4wn> well the 2 you have are almost the same code
<muszek> Zambezi: stop using Eco edition :)
<Zambezi> muszek: Sorry?
<muszek> j/k ("ubuntu goes green and prevents you from wasting trees")
<Zambezi> Now I need to find repos for Opera. Is there even one for Hardy?
<muszek> Zambezi: get a .deb from opera.com
<muszek> that's the quickest solution
<Zambezi> muszek: Already there.
<Zambezi> There isn't for Hardy.
<h3sp4wn> just get static .deb work on anything
<muszek> I've never had problems with using debs for "previous" releases
<h3sp4wn> (as long as its x86 or amd64)
<muszek> a year ago or so they didn't even have packages labelled "ubuntu"... there were just "debian" packages
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<Zambezi> h3sp4wn: Where's the static?
<h3sp4wn> unknown distro perhaps I don't remember
<muszek> yeah, there's a "other/static deb"
<Zambezi> Sorry. I didn't know it was in the distrolist. Thansk!
<Zambezi> Oh. New cupsys.
<budmang> why is my laptop hardrive running so hot :)
<h3sp4wn> Is it one you upgraded yourself ?
<budmang> I fresh installed. no factory laptop.
<budmang> Worked fine with xp/osx just seems hot here in ubuntu.
<martijn81> guys, both current alpha 4 and 5 boot into a busybox on one of my computers (not on my laptop).... where should i report this?
<h3sp4wn> launchpad I guess
<Unksi> hmm, does anyone else have 61 instances of /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon running?
<Unksi> just wtf is that lol
<Pici> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<savvas> Al-oh-Al .. heh :)
<dencrypt> tla ftw
<savvas> martijn81: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<_oxygene_> Hi everyone. I'm usually not into promoting my own bug reports, but I wonder why bug 195063 got triaged as low importance.  The bug can cause data loss without any error message.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195063 in file-roller "[hardy] file-roller silently omits files upon .tar(.gz,.bz2) creation" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195063
<nemo> anyone using file-roller to archive data, and without checking contents...
<nemo> or any other similar tool...
<nemo> but yeah, low seems wrong
<_oxygene_> well, I've checked contents and thus I discovered the bug in the first place. But what should someone not knowing how to use the command line do?
<asdrubal> kill themselves?
<_oxygene_> errrm... well
<martijn81> savvas: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/195524 , thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195524 in ubuntu "[alpha4 and 5] I get a busybox on one of my computers" [Undecided,New]
<wobbo> what restricted fglrx driver is included atm in alpha 5?
<wobbo> is it the same as in 7.10 atm?
<wobbo> i guess yes and it doesn't work =S
<wobbo> omg, will ati ever stop sucking
 * slackern licks his x1950pro agp card
<IdleOne> !alpha5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> wobbo: No, its at least the one that doesn't require xserver-xgl, but I don't know the version number offhand.
<wobbo> well it does weird things
<wobbo> i can't click anything
<savvas> n/p martijn81 :)
<wobbo> it starts ubu by saying "safe graphics mode"
<budmang> what could be making my harddrive so HOT!
<martijn81> budmang: i use silentmax hd silencers
<budmang> That is an application?
<martijn81> makes them cooler and more silent
<martijn81> no!
<martijn81> those are aluminium cases for a hd
<martijn81> and i put one 120mm fab on this too
<budmang> my other OS's on the same laptop are not hot.
<martijn81> i see
<squee> Is there any reason that whenever I malloc in hardy, all memory is set to \0?
<theunixgeek> Is it true that LTS was moved to 8.10?
<h3sp4wn> I doubt it (i.e noone else has mentioned it)
<Arwen> not according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<theunixgeek> Thanks. I must be thinking of Kubuntu ;)
<h3sp4wn> If it doesn't say it on the devel mailing list or such I wouldn't believe it
<martijn81> afaik 8.10 will just be the next (second) LTS to follow the roots of dapper
<h3sp4wn> I don't think kubuntu can change those type of things
<theunixgeek> h3sp4wn: because of KDE 4
<h3sp4wn> theunixgeek: Yeah but for such as the kernel they would have to support another release for longer
<h3sp4wn> and all the other apps which would mean may as well do 2 LTS releases in a row
<Arwen> sorry to be stupid, but how do I do upgrade to Hardy on Kubuntu? Can't figure out adept...
<jussi01> theunixgeek: kubuntu will not be a lts for 8.04 but ubuntu will be
<jussi01> Arwen: its not there yet...
<Arwen> yes, I know
<h3sp4wn> I wonder how they plan to do that kubuntu would need alot more paid devs
<Arwen> I always use pre-releases
<jussi01> Arwen: last time it was update-manager -c -d IIRC
<h3sp4wn> Use aptitude or update-manager
<h3sp4wn> (don't use adept)
<Arwen> huh
<h3sp4wn> If you want to break your system go ahead and try to dist-upgrade with adept
<Arwen> oh yeah, I still have to install kde4 manually afterwards, right?
<dencrypt> yes
<Arwen> there an easy way to get rid of kde3 when doing that?
<h3sp4wn> Afaik there is no amarok kde4 yet
<dencrypt> well beta is out
<h3sp4wn> (dunno about k3b and other apps) and last I checked the fonts were messed up
<h3sp4wn> Is it packaged ?
<Arwen> and oh yeah, when kde4 becomes default, will that -kde4 suffix be removed from the package names?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<h3sp4wn> and they will be in the usual places - I am sure moving them caused some issues
<Arwen> gah, it wants to install firefox3. NO.
 * Arwen gives up
<h3sp4wn> konqueror4 is very nice
<nemo> Arwen: what's wrong with FF3?
<Arwen> it has that hideously-huge popup when you type in the address bar
<h3sp4wn> (Really quick and seems to display anything I tried)
<nemo> Arwen: you could restyle it in userChrome.css :)
<nemo> Arwen: give it a smaller font, different colours
<Arwen> I want the old one >_>
<nemo> well, I have gotten used to the new one myself
<nemo> I like being able to type any part of a URL or title
<nemo> that used to exist as an addon, but was always slow
<Arwen> it's still slow...
<Arwen> anyway, why isn't the default character encoding Unicode? wtf...
<nemo> Arwen: in ubuntu?
<Arwen> in firefox3
<nemo> um
<nemo> that is inherited from system
<nemo> it is for me.
<nemo> my default is UTF-8 - but then my system locale is en_CA.UTF-8
<nemo> what is your locale?
<Arwen> en-US
<nemo> en_US I presume you mean
<nemo> well. add the .UTF-8 then
<nemo> that'll be healthier for system apps anyway
<heret1c> wop
<Arwen> also, where did the forward/back buttons go in firefox3?
<Arwen> and my fonts look oddly un-antialiased
<P2502> is it normal that i have cpu load of 80% when moving windows fast?
<heret1c> Arwen: did u do a clean install from cd, or upgrade from hd installation?
<Arwen> huh? I just downloaded a firefox3 tarball to examine
<heret1c> P2502: goes to 100 here.
<Arwen> P2502, using compiz?
<Arwen> actually, it's the same without, so never mind
<P2502> Arwen: no
<P2502> isnt drawing of windows supposed to be offloaded to videocard?
<dareii> anyone know why my battery status monitor isn't reading power correctly
<Arwen> ff3 tabs look a bit funny... hmm
<heret1c> Arwen: hardy?
<Arwen> gutsy
<Arwen> I don't wanna upgrade till I know what I'm getting...
<heret1c> ah
<Arwen> and yeah, man the tabs look broken here.
<_oxygene_> looks good for me
<_oxygene_> and my fonts are okay also
<Arwen> dunno, they look slightly uneven
<Arwen> but this is with KDE
<Arwen> my fonts are definitely b0rk3d though
<_oxygene_> my installation is a clean setup started a week ago
<nemo> Arwen: are you using the "small" theme?
<Arwen> theme?
<nemo> Arwen: firefox 3, the small button theme eliminates forward/back for default theme
<nemo> Arwen: and the font thing is probably related to it using system fonts
<nemo> Arwen: or whatever it thinks the system font is
<Arwen> anti-aliasing works everywhere else...
<Arwen> same with fonts
<nemo> under kde, maybe the gtk font
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed?
<nemo> looks fine under gnome ;)
<muszek> my fonts (hardy ff3) are different then under FF2/gutsy, but I think it's because of FF is more "native" now
<muszek> take a look at epiphany - ff3's fonts look the same
<Arwen> apt needs support for dist-downgrade :-\
<HydrogonalPrism> no.
<Assid> err
<HydrogonalPrism> people need to not do dumb things.
<Assid> does  update manager ask you to do partial updates?
<Yaroze> anyone know why xqf is unstable with hardy? it "hangs" after it has started a game
<Assid> its askin for partual updates here
<Yaroze> using all cpu left :)
<Arwen> Assid, you've got a problem then
<Arwen> hmm, I suppose I'll be spending a while recompiling software after hardy...
<Assid> Arwen: are packages being rolled out?
<bardyr> w00t now libc-linux headers, now i just need the kernel :D
<Arwen> Assid, don't know, in the middle of an upgrade right now
<Assid> your upgrading ?
<Arwen> yeah
<Assid> hrmm k
<Assid> let me know if any packages are pending
<Arwen> I suppose I'll need to recompile: mkvtoolnix, vlc, mplayer, smplayer, and
<Arwen> wait, is that all? GENIUS
<Assid> why do you need to recompile?
<Arwen> to make them not broken
<alefteris> the missing software-properties-gtk from the alpha 5 installation of ubuntu hardy is n known problem?
<heret1c> Assid: seen http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined = xplains the dma hassle.
<Assid> heret1c: interesting.. but why does it affect linux only
<Assid> ts a simple thing. if another OS can handle it, linux should as well
<P2502> linux is special
<Assid> and by linux i mean LINUX itself, not distro specific
<heret1c> ..a particular configuration of Intel motherboard devices" - as if they were rare as wozzits. aaarhg.
<Assid> Disable libata (CONFIG_ATA) entirely, and enable CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA.
<Assid> why cant they just deprecate config_ata
<heret1c> gies in menu.list somewhere?
<heret1c>  o
<Arwen> GAH, Firefox 3 -- how do I make the close buttons on the tabs die?
<Arwen> I HATE THOSE
<heret1c> Assid: they're not v good at providing examples.
<heret1c> arwen> poke about in about:config and ye shall find. maybe.
<Arwen> heret1c, they're not organized in any particular way :-(
<nemo> heret1c: aye. bunched "tabs" into about:config and found a likely value
<Arwen> hey cool, found it
<Arwen> nvm
<heret1c> nemo> wotcha. 8)
<yeager> has anyone noticed any problems with compiling against SDL?
<pipatron> Question: If I want to find official information about ubuntu+1 on the web, where do I go?
<nemo> Arwen: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.tabs.closeButtons :)
<pipatron> I've been trying for quite some time to browse around on the ubuntu.com website, but it's impossible to find anything there
<Arwen> nemo, yeh, I found it
<nemo> I don't like that behaviour though *switches back to default*
<Arwen> now to kill the location bar thingy...
 * Arwen closes tabs by middle-clicking anyway
<pipatron> ctrl+w
<Arwen> you can only close the foreground one that way :-P
<pipatron> Yes :/
<heret1c> Er "Disable libata (CONFIG_ATA) entirely, and enable CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA" - where?
<h3sp4wn> menuconfig
<h3sp4wn> or oldconfig or by editing .config direct (last not recommended)
<nemo> yeah. too slow to clean up tabs without the X
<nemo> don't like having to focus on 'em
<nemo> and I definitely avoid middle click since that is very useful for opening URLs and I don't want to get my reflexes confused :)
<pipatron> alt+f4 is good for cleaning :)
<h3sp4wn> My mouse has 7 buttons but I only use 3 atm
<heret1c> h3sp4wn: apparently I don't have one (menuconfig)
<h3sp4wn> What do you mean those are relevent only when you are compiling a kernel
<h3sp4wn> perhaps you need the ncurses dev package
<heret1c> h3sp4wn: didst mean menu.config?
<h3sp4wn> ??? No I am confused now
<heret1c> heretic@heretichq:/$ locate menuconfig
<heret1c> heretic@heretichq:/$
<heret1c> heretic@heretichq:/$ locate menu.config
<heret1c> /etc/menu-methods/menu.config
<heret1c> /usr/share/doc/menu/examples/menu.config
<h3sp4wn> I really think you don't have a clue what "Disable libata (CONFIG_ATA) entirely, and enable CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA" means
<h3sp4wn> Read how to build a kernel
<h3sp4wn> Those can only be changed from the .config file
<heret1c> h3sp4wn: what it does is clear - how's another metter.
<h3sp4wn> I would say its perfectly clear what to do but it requires knowing how to build a kernel
<heret1c> h3sp4wn: blank there.
<h3sp4wn> Don't be lazy how to do what you do want is really well documented
 * heret1c has much the same relationship with building kernels as brain surgery
<pipatron> Rocket surgery
<heret1c> h3sp4wn: of it a) concerns certain intel motherboards and n) can only be ficed by fiddling with the kernel, doesn't that imply that c) someone responsible (and preferrably competent) ought to put it there?
<heret1c> tried both 2nd approaches (menulist modification) described in http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined with no result
<martijn81> is there a function in launchpad where one can properply list the last filled/touched bugs?
<heret1c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ - Latest bugs touched
<Lilacor> How do I stress test HH?
<heret1c> h3sp4wn: there's an old saying which goes "if I wanted to go THERE I wouldn't start from HERE".
<EnvoyRising> is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg broken in hardy?
<hit> not for me
<hit> is imwheel only way to get 5 buttons to work?
<EnvoyRising> hit: no. there is another way, but imwheel was the less complicated of the two from what i remember
<martijn81> heret1c: thanks, but that list is way too short for general use
<_oxygene_> imwheel is buggy
<hit> imwheel sucks imo
<hit> _oxygene_, right
<_oxygene_> which mouse do you have?
<hit> some trust production along with keyboard
<_oxygene_> and whats the problem?
<hit> i just want those back/forward buttons
<hit> removed imwheel a while ago
<_oxygene_> do you know the "xev" program?
<hit> used to set up imwheel, yes
<budmang> I have to remove the alsa-base for my mic to work odd :)
<_oxygene_> what does it say if you move your mouse over it and click on the prev/next buttons?
<heret1c> martijn81: seatch *, sort "newest 1st"
<_oxygene_> hit: it should say 6 or 7, respectively
<_oxygene_> (which it won't say for you, cause then it'll be working)
<hit> _oxygene_, 8/9
<_oxygene_> okay
<_oxygene_> that was the same for my microsoft mouse
<_oxygene_> open your xorg.conf
<hit> open
<_oxygene_> locate the section with the  "Configured Mouse" identifiert
<_oxygene_> Ensure that Protocol is set to "ExplorerPS/2", Buttons to "5" and "ButtonMapping" to "1 2 3 6 7" and "ZAxisMapping" to "4 5"
<martijn81> heret1c: wayyyyyyyy, thank you!
<_oxygene_> the ButtonMapping-part is important. You might to add this option first
<Arwen> 7 minutes till upgrade commences...
<Arwen> May god have mercy on my soul...
<hit> no Protocol there, this shouldn't be importrant (?)
<_oxygene_> not sure
<hit> http://pastebin.com/m580b037
<_oxygene_> it was important back then
<heret1c> Bug #110636 is fixed by the kernel team reading http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined then.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdparm - cannot set dma on IDE hard drive that works via pata" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110636
<martijn81> when will my bug get threated?
<_oxygene_> you can try it with buttonmapping only first and try to add the other lines
<_oxygene_> hit: http://pastebin.com/d40f6d6b4
<ArthurArchnix> I was checking out the roadmap... what is this now, Hardy Alpha 3? Are there still 6 planned before Beta?
<_oxygene_> this is how it looks for me
<heret1c> ArthurArchnix: 5
<hit> buttonmapping for me is "1 2 3 8 9" then
<ArthurArchnix> heret1c: You're on 5 already, or there are going to be 5?
<_oxygene_> hit: no
<_oxygene_> hit: thats the point =)
<martijn81> isn't a busybox on the live-cd a critical bug?
<hit> oh, ok, got it..
<heret1c> ArthurArchnix: 5 is the latest
<ArthurArchnix> heret1c: Gracias...
<_oxygene_> its a bit similar to the xmodmap-howto in conjunction with imwheel
<Arwen> martijn81, haven't the CDs always had busybox on them?
<PriceChild> ArthurArchnix, alphas are just points in time... hardy is constantly developing and changing and updates have added lots since alpha 5
<hit> ok, restart x
<martijn81> Arwen: well, i guess so, but this one actually boot into it
<thompa> anyone know how to enable acer-acpi or wmi-acer?
<Arwen> T-minus 3 minutes and counting... Kyrie Eleison...
<martijn81> on one pc here that is (not on my laptop)
<h3sp4wn> heret1c: Why not I would start from where I am and go to where I need to be
<thompa> i heard acer acpi has been backported. so i installed backports but i can get wireless without acer acpi
<PriceChild> thompa, why do you think you need it?
<ArthurArchnix> PriceChild: Yeah... I just wanted a sense of where things were at before beta... I've recreated my partition table because I wanted to do a few laptop install tests for the laptop team with the betas... just wondering when that would be rolling around.
<Arwen> any devs here? why have ffmpeg and mkvtoolnix not been updated to more sane revisions?
<martijn81> arwen-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/195524
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195524 in ubuntu "[alpha4 and 5] I get a busybox on one of my computers" [Undecided,New]
<PriceChild> i've got an acer and use acerhk
<ArthurArchnix> Excuse... not table... you know... the partitions.
<PriceChild> !bug | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Arwen> that's not really a bug...
<PriceChild> ArthurArchnix, don't wait for the betas to do that.
<martijn81> not? busybox is dramaticly i though....
<PriceChild> Arwen, of course it is... but we're in feature freeze now anyway.
<PriceChild> Arwen, I'd guess many changes have been backported meaning the current revision isn't accurate
<thompa> PriceChild: how you get acerhk, is it just a backport module?
<hit> yay _oxygene_, buttonmapping did the trick
<Assid> my stupid brightness levels doesnt sit
<hit> thanks
<PriceChild> check the changelog and patches to get a more accurate representation
<_oxygene_> hit: great
<Arwen> PriceChild, eh? the source package for both are the exact same ones used in Gutsy
<Assid> it goes up and down like a yoyo
<PriceChild> thompa, what do you want to work that isn't now?
<PriceChild> Arwen, what's broken about it?
<Arwen> it's oooooooooold
<_oxygene_> hit: i also was very happy with it.  I learned this method last week
<Arwen> very much so
<thompa> PriceChild: wireless in acer aspire
<_oxygene_> before this, I had to use imwheel
<heret1c> h3sp4wn: roight. by that approach it'd take me months to learn to do something which will be fixed in weeks or days. not a rational approach ask u me. :)
<Arwen> upgrade in progress.... and there is no god but allah and mohammed is his prophet
<thompa> PriceChild: works in gutsy, and I needed acer-acpi first
<PriceChild> have you flicked the hardware switch to turn it on?
<_oxygene_> but had problems with horizontal scrolling and zooming in using the scrollwheel in gimp or evince
<_oxygene_> hit: did you just add the buttonmapping or also the other entries?
<hit> _oxygene_, also used imw but it didn't go well with my compiz and sometimes took 100% cpu and so on..
<hit> _oxygene_, only buttonmapping, nothing else
<_oxygene_> good to know
<thompa> PriceChild: acerhk is not found as a module
<PriceChild> acuster, i downloaded compiled and installed it myself
<rakehour> installed hardy using wubi from the cd reboot and i get error 15 file not found what am i needing to change in menu.lst
<hit> only good thing about imwheel was the possibility to define those buttons differently for each program
 * Arwen hates multimedia on Debian/Ubuntu for this exact reason... everything's obsolete..
<thompa> PriceChild: from the hardy buglist ..Backport acer-wmi to hardy 2.6.24 kernel  fix released, but how to i ad it
<thompa> i can load acer-wmi but still no wireless
<PriceChild> thompa, i'd guess your hardware switch is off
<thompa> PriceChild: could be yes
<thompa> its bios related i know
<PriceChild> its a hardware switch
<PriceChild> press it
<PriceChild> does a light come on?
<thompa> no and it never did before
<thompa> in gutsy i compiled acer acpi then latest madwifi and it worked
<hit> _oxygene_, every tried btnx-config?
<_oxygene_> hit: no, what is it?
<hit> also some thingy to configure all those mice
<hit> for me wasn't working tho
<_oxygene_> i just don't understand while side buttons seem to be buttons 8 and 9 by default
<tretle> hi, just installed alpha 5 on my system from cd, was using just a normal upgrade to hardy from gutsy before i did the fresh install... Now I have a problem though, Im stuck in 640x480 and when i go into screens and graphics from the system/administration all the options in it are blank
<tretle> Also I noticed software sources seems to have disappeared and the repository option in synaptic seems broken
<tretle> I only noticed because it defaulted to the irish ubuntu servers which seem to be down so i was going to change it to the main ones
<tretle> I went into xorg config file and I can see where to change the color depth but am unable to see where I can change the resolution manualy
<tretle> can anyone help me out?
<Arwen> nooo..... dist-upgrade failed me
<Arwen> apport couldn't install
<Arwen> is there a way to recover from a failed upgrade? or is it nuke and reinstall?
<tretle> 640x480 is completely unusable in hardy
<tretle> :)
<Arwen> anyone?
<nemo> tretle: rerun the xorg dpkg config tool
<nemo> tretle: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tretle> thanks
<nemo> Arwen: you know, I actually didn't want to re-download everything, so I copied the download temp dir over :)
<nemo> never needed to try it to see if that would have worked, though
<Arwen> urgh.... I don't wanna reinstall :-(
<h3sp4wn> well the fact you said dist-upgrade implies to me !aptitude so I am not surprised
<Arwen> no, dist-upgrade as in... update-manager-core
<Arwen> shorthand...
<tretle> nemo, that only asked if i want to reconfigure the keyboard
<Arwen> h3sp4wn, well, is there anything that can be done?
<h3sp4wn> ask people who know about update-manager (not me) and provide them with some useful output
<lime4x4> latest version of hardy with all updates locks up when pairing my phone using bluetooth. Anyone else having issues when using bluetooth?
<nemo> tretle: really?
<nemo> tretle: one-sec
<nemo> tretle: you did it as sudo right?
<tretle> yep
<h3sp4wn> If you go to init 1 then you get a debconf screen where you can select to configure X
<h3sp4wn> there is also that cli displayconfig thing
<h3sp4wn> (Not seen that since I stopped messing with xrandr)
<nemo> tretle: yow. well. lemme see.
<nemo> I'll try on my hardy machine
 * nemo backs up his xorg config
<tretle> should all the options in screens and graphics be blank too
<h3sp4wn> lime4x4: you mean just the app or hardlock the box ?
<nemo> tretle: you're right. interesting
<nemo> tretle: that is a recent change
<tretle> screens and graphics?
<nemo> tretle: your old xorg config is around there, and you could probably merge it from that, but...
<nemo> why did they remove that
<h3sp4wn> lime4x4: I just get nautlus cannot handle obex
<nemo> tretle: no. that's very bad. :)
<tretle> i did a fresh install so i cant use my old xorg config
<nemo> wow. pulling a diff, the dpkg-reconfigure clobbered a bunch of stuff
<nemo> tretle: now why on earth would you do that...
<nemo> tretle: anyway, unless you reformatted the filesystem, old xorg.conf miiiight have been backed up
 * nemo restores his old xorg.conf
<nemo> tretle: say, do you use nvidia?
<tretle> wait I found a backup on an external harddrive
<tretle> :)
<nemo> interesting. soo, clearly they assume hardy users will configure xorg.conf by hand
<h3sp4wn> No they assume it will just work without
<lime4x4> h3sp4wn hardlocks the box
<tretle> I have a nvidea 7600
<tretle> nvidia
<tretle> right im gonna test the new config out
<h3sp4wn> lime4x4: It didn't for me but I don't fancy pressing it further just got that obex error (got loads of work I need open atm)
<tretle> if I'm not back in a sec then something went horribly wrong :D
<blue|palm> is wine broken for anyone else in current hardy?
<lime4x4> yeah right after entering the passkey i get the dialoge box that says paring then the computer hardlocks
<nemo> h3sp4wn: why on earth would dpkg-reconfigure exclude the display config stuff though?
<nemo> h3sp4wn: the xorg file it generated was missing a lot of useful stuff
<nemo> h3sp4wn: the nvidia and screen sections - or do you mean they expect xorg to automagically probe all that on startup these days?
<tretle> that's the screen resolution fixed :D Thanks for the help
<tretle> now could someone tell me where software sources has gone?
<nemo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/HardyHardwareDetection
<nemo> foudn here
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+source/xorg/+bug/188951
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188951 in xorg ""dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" aborts prematurely" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> hm. I suppose I will (carefully) give that a shot
<nemo> tretle: clearly it didn't work too well in your case ;)
<tretle> not at all :D
<tretle> why fix something thats not broke
<nemo> tretle: well, if you read that page, it is clear they were trying to simplify upgrade of new hardware
<nemo> among other things
<h3sp4wn> People have issues with it either way
<h3sp4wn> Just writing one by hand has never been too much of an issue for me
<h3sp4wn> (and means it ends up more readable)
<tretle> so does anyone else have the software sources problem or is it just me?
<Arwen> never mind, onnly one of my packages is fubar
<Arwen> gah, the fglrx version in hardy doesn't work...
<Sarthor> Hi, i have ip conflicting problem on my network, while there is not ip conliction in real. please check here, to help me. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57379/
<heret1c> Bug #110636 in linux-source-2.6.22
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdparm - cannot set dma on IDE hard drive that works via pata" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110636
<Arwen> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg creates an xorg.conf that looks way too short
<Arwen> it has no entries for screens, monitors, cards, or anything
<Arwen> is that right?
<h3sp4wn> so read the specs
<tretle> by any chance are there 11 held packages?
<budmang> Anyone in :)
<tretle> could someone confirm the lack of software sources settings in hardy alpha 5
<Milos_SD> Hi all... I upgraded Gutsy to Hardy ... And now, nvidia-glx-new is 2.6.24.9 version, but kernel is 2.6.24.8, and driver is not working.
<Milos_SD> And my numeric keyboard is not working too. :(
<h3sp4wn> Anyone enlighten me as to how I might have got on my right click menu a link to open terminal ?
<h3sp4wn> (2 hardy boxes one has it one doesn't :/)
<pipatron> Hey folks, what's the right place to report Hardy bugs/regressions?
<h3sp4wn> launchpad
<Milos_SD> can anyone help me with ?
<pipatron> with ?
<Milos_SD> why my numeric keyboard is not working
<pipatron> try numlock :)
<Milos_SD> and nvidia-glx-new is 2.6.24.9 version, but kernel is 2.6.24.8
<Milos_SD> and I can't use that driver
<Milos_SD> :(
<tretle> right so i needed to install software-properties-gtk to fix it
<Milos_SD> numlock is on
<pipatron> Milos_SD: thinkpad?
<Milos_SD> desktop PC
<Milos_SD> :(
<pipatron> ok
<Milos_SD> PCALL keyboard ...
<Milos_SD> it is X problem ... becouse I had this Hardy kernel on Gutsy, and everything was working
<pipatron> Well does the numeric keyboard work in the console?
<Milos_SD> no
<pipatron> So probably not a problem with X?
<Milos_SD> aaa... ctrl+alt+F2 console
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> I didn't try that
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> and yes... "+" on numeric keyboard is doing "right mouse click" :S
<pipatron> funky.
<Milos_SD> it is working in the virtual console
<pipatron> So hm, how come that I can boot and use the CD-rom in this ye olde laptop, until it comes to the "Detect and mount CD-ROM" part where it can't find any CD-ROM.
<Milos_SD> I fix the problem
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> with numeric keyboard
<Milos_SD> :)
<pipatron> Milos_SD: Good, now fix my missing CD-ROM
<pipatron> That's not missing in the Gutsy installer but is missing in the Hardy installer
<Milos_SD> that must be some bug in the installed ... install Gutsy and do distribution upgrade
<Milos_SD> :)
<pipatron> Sounds like work
<Milos_SD> how is your CD-ROM missing ?
<Milos_SD> can you boot Hardy LiveCD?
<pipatron> Haven't tried, this machine only has 64MB RAM
<pipatron> Trying to install Hardy server
<pipatron> But it wants me to "Load CD-ROM drivers from a driver floppy"
<pipatron> Kinda fun, since the installer is running from that same CD at the moment
<ibkanat> i was sent here to try and figure out a bcm wifi problem in Hardy Kubunutu
<ibkanat> Kubuntu
<ibkanat> is there something that i can grep to find out if its installed correctly?
<ibkanat> still waiting for an answer
<tretl1> would be nice if instead of the panels just appearing on the screen on start up the has an animated movement
<tretl1> the top panel would slowly move into place from the top
<pipatron> bah, bloat
<tretl1> the bottom would slowly move into place from the bottom
<tretl1> its not bloat
<tretl1> bloat would be having them spin around before going into place
<pipatron> how about this instead: the installer would find my cd-rom :/
<tretl1> all_generic_ide
<tretl1> that worked for me
<pipatron> where did you type that?
<tretl1> if its the busybox problem your talking about
<tretl1> in extra boot options
<tretl1> press f6
<pipatron> Don't know where the problem is really, just that I get the "No common CD-ROM drive was detected."
<pipatron> I'll try that
<tretl1> cool
<pipatron> Doesn't help
<peanutb> is this the correct channel for KDE4 help
<peanutb> if so, how would i start plasma after it has crashed?
<pipatron> How could this be the KDE4 channel?
<peanutb> it would be the kubuntu channel
<pipatron> I thought KDE4 wasn't even used in kubuntu hardy heron
<Flannel> Yes it is, although only half of them
<peanutb> its going to be in the final relese correct?
<Flannel> Both 3.5 and 4.0 will be supported in Hardy, which is why Kubuntu won't be LTS for Hardy
<tretl1> pipatron - kde4 is the reason kubuntu hardy wont be an lts release
<pipatron> tretl1: Ah.
<peanutb> Flannel: that make sense
<peanutb> shall i ask in #kde then
<Flannel> And support for both is in #kubuntu, although there may or may not be a #kubuntu-kde4, but #kubuntu will let you know
<pipatron> ask in both
<Flannel> peanutb
<pipatron> You already asked here :P
<peanutb> ah that is whee the confusion arrised. I was on efnet's #kubuntu and it sAID to go away
<Flannel> peanutb: freenode's #kubuntu is the official. EFnet is... well... EFnet.
<pipatron> efnet is mostly for people who smoke a lot of weed
<peanutb> Flannel: i know.. in irssi its hard to distinguish
 * peanutb knows a few efneters who just use perscriptions
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-26
<mohbana> any idea where PHP iCalendar is?
<deuryte> hello boys and girl !
<deuryte> s
<deuryte> please!!!!           not verybody at once!!
<deuryte> ok, a guy walks into a bar..........
<deuryte> anyway, i do need a little assistance  provafor
<pipatron> Some /kick assistance
<deuryte> i need to know if there is or are "commands" that bring kde back to default steeings / almost like restoring to and earlier date,  i installed gaurddog, and a portsniffing program, and while surfing it eventually quit accessing the web. it dials in, but wont acces a single page........
<deuryte> ???   please !!!
<pipatron> I don't think anyone will respond three times as fast if you use three exclamation marks, actually
<tretl1> maybe you portsniffed too many ip's and your isp is on to u :D
<deuryte> well im new to chat and am not familiar with protocols......  please forgive......nooby
<diamond5pam> With Captain Hamza first fell on
<diamond5pam> To talk on things relating to religion:
<diamond5pam> Their speech did then all of a sudden thicken,
<diamond5pam> And one affront received another back.
<diamond5pam> Unto Mitchunovitch the Captain said:
<diamond5pam> “Thou Vlach! Better am I than thou! Dost hear?
<diamond5pam> Know’st not that letter is my faith than thine!
<diamond5pam> I mount my steed and gird me with sharp sword,
<diamond5pam> And I am captain, too, of royal town;
<diamond5pam> Three hundred years my line has govern’d there,
<diamond5pam> At the sword point my grandsire did it gain,
<diamond5pam> When so were fix’d the destinies of States:
<diamond5pam> To me to rule ii cometh down by right.“
<diamond5pam> Then Vuk Mitchunovitch up straightway fir’d,
<diamond5pam> And Hamza thus address’d as he drew near: -
<tretl1> kick him
<diamond5pam> “Villein am I? thou hog and renegade!
<diamond5pam> Is traitor better then than knight?
<diamond5pam> How canst thou talk of ‘sword’ and ‘Kossovo’?
<diamond5pam> Were we not there together on that day?
<diamond5pam> I wrestled then, and still I wrestle now,
<diamond5pam> But thou hast ever traitor been, both first and last;
<diamond5pam> Thyself hast thou dishonour’d ’fore the world:
<diamond5pam> Thou hast denied the faith of all thy fathers:
<diamond5pam> And hast enslaved thyself to strangers!
<diamond5pam> Why boast then of thy town, or of thy lordship?
<diamond5pam> All Turkish towns that neighboring are to us,
<diamond5pam> Have I not girdled them with marble tombs?
<diamond5pam> So that for men no longer are they towns,
<diamond5pam> But rather prisons for unhappy captives!
<diamond5pam> I am a scourge of God, for thee prepar’d.
<diamond5pam> To bring to mind the evil thou hast wrought!”
<diamond5pam>  
<deuryte>  need to know if there is or are "commands" that bring kde back to default steeings / almost like restoring to and earlier date,  i installed gaurddog, and a portsniffing program, and while surfing it eventually quit accessing the web. it dials in, but wont acces a single page.....
<pipatron> deuryte: And asking the same question twice usually doesn't get a faster response either
<tretl1> try #kubuntu
<deuryte> i did it cause that other guy covered me up
<deuryte> what is this room for?
<pipatron> Discussing the latest ubuntu beta
<diamond5pam> With Captain Hamza first fell on
<diamond5pam> To talk on things relating to religion:
<deuryte> not kde? this is where some one pointed me to
<diamond5pam> Their speech did then all of a sudden thicken,
<diamond5pam> And one affront received another back.
<diamond5pam> Unto Mitchunovitch the Captain said:
<pipatron> Huh
<diamond5pam> “Thou Vlach! Better am I than thou! Dost hear?
<diamond5pam> Know’st not that letter is my faith than thine!
<diamond5pam> I mount my steed and gird me with sharp sword,
<diamond5pam> And I am captain, too, of royal town;
<diamond5pam> Three hundred years my line has govern’d there,
<diamond5pam> At the sword point my grandsire did it gain,
<diamond5pam> When so were fix’d the destinies of States:
<diamond5pam> To me to rule ii cometh down by right.“
<pipatron> Why do people think this is the KDE support channel?
<diamond5pam> Then Vuk Mitchunovitch up straightway fir’d,
<diamond5pam> And Hamza thus address’d as he drew near: -
<diamond5pam> “Villein am I? thou hog and renegade!
<diamond5pam> Is traitor better then than knight?
<diamond5pam> How canst thou talk of ‘sword’ and ‘Kossovo’?
<diamond5pam> Were we not there together on that day?
<diamond5pam> I wrestled then, and still I wrestle now,
<diamond5pam> But thou hast ever traitor been, both first and last;
<diamond5pam> Thyself hast thou dishonour’d ’fore the world:
<diamond5pam> Thou hast denied the faith of all thy fathers:
<diamond5pam> And hast enslaved thyself to strangers!
<diamond5pam> Why boast then of thy town, or of thy lordship?
<diamond5pam> All Turkish towns that neighboring are to us,
<diamond5pam> Have I not girdled them with marble tombs?
<diamond5pam> So that for men no longer are they towns,
<diamond5pam> But rather prisons for unhappy captives!
<diamond5pam> I am a scourge of God, for thee prepar’d.
<diamond5pam> To bring to mind the evil thou hast wrought!”
<diamond5pam>  
<tretl1> !kick diamond5pam
<Flannel> !ops | diamond5pam
<ubotu> diamond5pam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Dave2> .k-flood *@12-205-109-228.client.mchsi.com
<LjL> try again
<Dave2> yus
<Dave2> damn typing...
<nalioth> Dave2: fail
<nalioth> :D
<Dave2> indeed :(
<hydrogen> duhnduhnduhn
<tretl1> that ip only points to a proxie :(
<tretl1> proxy
<nalioth> tretl1: we know
<pipatron> /ignore works fine
<tretl1> i thought there was some sort of anti flooding system on freenode
<nalioth> tretl1: there is.
<tretl1> didnt seem to stop the spam on this occasion
<Flannel> tretl1: You can get around it by talking slow enough
<DanaG> Cue the gRIM plugin... (theme song about Arnold Rimmer)
<DanaG> .... not.
<tretl1> lol, red dwarf :) great show
<ShitStainz> hey guys, could you please read this and let me know if i can fix my system? http://dpaste.com/36831/
<lmiller> Hi
<Flannel> ShitStainz: please change your nick, you've already been asked twice.
<ShitStainz> change it to what?
<ShitStainz> anything else?
<nemil2k5> is this better?
<DanaG> Much better.
<nemil2k5> ty
<feierfox> what do you think: are to many changes in the 2.6.24er kernel to to hardy "LTS-(stable)-enough"?
<lmiller> If I did a Dapper to Hardy upgrade today, what chance of success do you think I would have?
<feierfox> or will the new features be stable in 2.6.25 +
<nemil2k5> now if someone can "try" to help me
<pipatron> nemil2k5: I'm afraid that's impossible at the moment
<DanaG> Sounds like you're stuck in an indeterminate state.  Metapackage to reinstall: ubuntu-desktop.  Use the Hardy repos.
<DanaG> Downgrading can break things very easily.
<nemil2k5> but i cant seem to use the internet through recovery console
<Flannel> nemil2k5: Alternate CD
<DanaG> sudo dhclient eth0
<DanaG> on wired interface.
<nemil2k5> wireless
<nemil2k5> im on wireless
<DanaG> Open or WPA?
<nemil2k5> open
<nemil2k5> oh wait wpa
<DanaG> aah, iwconfig will do it.
<nemil2k5> its wpa
<nemil2k5> i have a passkey
<DanaG> Oh, I don't remember how to do wpa with command line.
<DanaG> I do know it's possible, though.
<lmiller> anyone?
<nemil2k5> i ready to re-install the entire thing (its too much of a hassle, i know), but is tthere a way i could backup my old config files to use it on my new install?
<nemil2k5> i am ready*
<nemil2k5> if i use my livecd, i can see the .wine, .xchat2, and all those folders
<DanaG> Is there nowhere you can go on wired ethernet?
<nemil2k5> nope
<DanaG> or no way to temporarily set the access point to open?
<nemil2k5> its not my router
<nemil2k5> so i cant access it
<DanaG> aah.
<nemil2k5> i just need some way to save some o fmy settings
<Flannel> nemil2k5: Alternate CD + sneakernet
<nemil2k5> if i can do taht, im ready to re-install
<nemil2k5> hmm
<DanaG> Wait a minute, you can use desktop CD and chroot.
<nemil2k5> chroot?
<nemil2k5> what do you mean? (im a little new)
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306424
<DanaG> But before doing stuff with apt within the chroot, edit the sources.list to point to Hardy again.
<nemil2k5> also Flannel, whats sneakernet? also how do i use the alternate cd (through recovery)
<nemil2k5> i dont want hardy tho
<nemil2k5> (i had the gutsy install) but i mistakenly put in hardy repos and updated
<nemil2k5> hey guys, im going for a class right now, but i will be back later (to ask for more help if needed)
<Flannel> nemil2k5: Alternate CD can be treated like a repository (to downgrade or upgrade to).  Sneakernet is what you do when you have no net (wired or wireless), you put stuff on physical mediums, and walk (on sneakers) to the computer
<DanaG> Unfortunately, downgrading back to Gutsy is rather complicated, and it is truly much easier with network.
<nemil2k5> cant i chroot into my gutsy?
<DanaG> Yeah, but if using the alternate CD, it'll still have no network.  YOu'll need to do wpasupplicant stuff manually.
<DanaG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<nemil2k5> is the alternate CD a guaranteed work?
<nemil2k5> i mean, i know i have broken it pretty good
<lmiller> Should I go from Dapper to Hardy or Dapper to Edgy?
<nemil2k5> needs massive repair
<RAOF> lmiller: Dapper to Hardy, probably.  But not yet :)
<RAOF> lmiller: Unless you're wanting to help make Dapper -> Hardy work, of course :)
<Flannel> lmiller: Its doable, some people have done it, we could use more testing at the moment ;)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another thing: the downgrade itself can be rather complicated.
<lmiller> it's a tough call
<DanaG> man apt_preferences
<lmiller> hardy seems almost there
<DanaG> There's a way to give Hardy packages negative priority, essentially.
<lmiller> and who know what cruft will accumulate between dapper to edgy to feisty to gutsy
<Flannel> lmiller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e7f287c730b93116f89de7ea7e05efbe95fa6dd1
<nemil2k5> DanaG, do you think i can copy some of the folders from ym old filesystem and use them (if i install the same apps on my new install again?)
<Flannel> lmiller: you really don't want to do that upgrade, Even if you're just going to wait for Hardy
<lmiller> Flannel: The one via edgy, gutsy, etc?
<Flannel> lmiller: yeah.
<lmiller> argh
<Flannel> lmiller: What do you need in gutsy/hardy so urgently?
<lmiller> It's my laptop, runs dapper but half of the stuff on it doesn't work and I have limited internet connection. Today I have it networked for once and so is a good chance to upgrade it.
<Flannel> lmiller: I'd try the hardy upgrade.  First download the alternate CD just in case.
<Flannel> lmiller: Or at least, download the Gutsy CD, so if hardy goes south, you can reinstall that.
<lmiller> No CD
<RAOF> Remember to make note of, and file the bugs that you find!
<Flannel> lmiller: Well, download the ISO at least, so you can burn a CD later.  You should always keep a recent CD (live is good if it works with your system) on hand anyway
<lmiller> No CD device in the laptop
<lmiller> lol
<Flannel> USB?
<lmiller> It has USB but can't boot from USB
<lmiller> It's oldish and ultaportable
<Flannel> Well, anyway.  I'd definately do the hardy thing.  Since, Dapper to Edgy to Feisty to Gutsy is crappy.
<RAOF> I think the alternate CD has some instructions about setting it up for netboot/netinstall :)
<RAOF> For an absolute last-ditch backup plan.
<Flannel> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lmiller> RAOF: It can't net boot
<Flannel> First link has lots of creative methods
<lmiller> Hmm, iso from within linux might be a very good idea
<RAOF> lmiller: Man.  How did you install Ubuntu on there in the first place! :)
<lmiller> RAOF: I took the HDD out of the laptop and put it in my desktop. That was a long time ago and it wasn't a pleasant experience
<lmiller> and only partially successful
<lmiller> I think it installed a lot of stuff for the desktop machine!
<MFen> firefox 3 is broken in several crucial ways.. is there any way to go back to firefox 2?
<Arwen> gah, cksfv is gone
<Arwen> how am I supposed to calculate CRC32s now
<Arwen> ?
<Artimus> Arwen: See if cfv is installable.  I didn't like it, but it worked...
<Arwen> cfv doesn't make any sense to me...
<Arwen> how do I actually calculate a sum?
<Arwen> ok, time to add cksfv to my list of software that needs to be built..
<Artimus> Arwen: I compiled bsdsfv.  It's only got one source file, it was rather nice.
<Arwen> oh? hmm
<Artimus> "gcc -o bsdsfv bsdsfv.c"
<Artimus> I've been meaning to write a man page for it and then try to get it into Ubuntu
<Arwen> wtf, it only scans rars by default?
<Arwen> and... it can't print CRCs to stdout?
<Artimus> Is this cfv you're looking at?
<Arwen> bsdsfv
<Artimus> ahh, yeah...
<Artimus> I only really verify things
<Artimus> I use md5sum's for personal use
<Arwen> hmm... VLC can't find firefox-dev
<Arwen> that's disturbing
<Arwen> and sudo'd apps don't preserve KDE styling...
<PriceChild> kdesu....
<Arwen> yes, I know that....
<Arwen> shorthand....
<Arwen> and yeah, VLC's build deps are b0rk3d. Where did the firefox devel headers go?
<Flannel> Arwen: use kdesu for graphical apps, and, they'd use the root user's styles.
<Andre_Gondim> is there some tip to use bash completation at hardy?
<Arwen> Flannel, I tried setting the styles as root but that doesn't do anything either
<Flannel> Arwen: make sure you use kdesu for both setting styles, and starthing the apps
<Flannel> Arwen: (or gksu if you've got gnome as well)
<Arwen> I did
<Arwen> it doesn't do anything
<Arwen> e.g. kdesu synaptic looks scary ugly
<Arwen> but what concerns me more is... FIREFOX IS MISSING
<Flannel> synaptic will use your gnome styles
<AtomicSpark> D:
<Arwen> Flannel, I know, I set the gnome style to QT emulation
<Arwen> more importantly... where is firefox??
<Flannel> Arwen: firefox 3 is in the repos.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox-3.0 with a metapackage of "firefox" as well
<Arwen> Flannel, yes, I know that. Where are my dev headers?
<Arwen> firefox-3.0-dev has NO FILES
<Arwen> same with firefox-dev
<Flannel> Ah, you're right.  File a bug report
<Arwen> I need the files now :-(
 * Arwen wonders how whoever VLC's maintainer is managed to build the plugin without said files...
<Flannel> source package?
<Andre_Gondim> Does anyone have problem with bash completation, is there fix?
<jexmex> I am running gusty but just installed the 2.6.24-8 kernal
<jexmex> I cannot boot up into 2.6.24-8 but I can 2.6.24-14
<Arwen> Flannel, source package is firefox
<RAOF> jexmex: The 2.6.24-8 kernel is not supported on Gutsy.  Don't be surprised if it breaks (as it seems to have done for you) :)
<jexmex> heh
<jexmex> I am thinking its a video problem
<jexmex> but not really sure where I should start debugging
<Flannel> Arwen: Installing the source package (apt-get source firefox-3.0) should install the headers as well, yes? (not the headers package, but the headers proper)
<jexmex> I am updating the kernel to try to fix a problem with wireless dropping
<Arwen> then I'd get a tarball of em without knowing where to put em, Flannel
<Flannel> Arwen: You don't need to put them any partiular place, if you tell the compiler to include that path in the includes.
<Arwen> I'd have to edit debian/rules
<Arwen> don't wanna have that end up in the final package..
<Flannel> For what?
<Arwen> does that really matter?
<Flannel> You're compiling another package that you need the firefox headers for?
<Arwen> yeah
<Flannel> Alright, well, like I said, file a bug report, and apparently you can't do much else except wait
<Arwen> bah, time to go fix the package myself...
<Flannel> #ubuntu-mozillateam may be able to provide more assistance
<sayers> Is kubuntu+1 pumping out kde4 yet?
<sayers> by defualt DE?
<Hobbsee> there is a cd in the works
<lmiller> How do I enable the hardy-proposed  on my dapper machine, just add it to sources.list or is there a preferred way?
<nemil2k5> only adding it to the sources.list is the only way
<lmiller> k
<lmiller> thanks
<Hobbsee> lmiller: hardy-proposed has nothing in it.
<RAOF> lmiller: I think you're wanting dapper-proposed, right?  To test the upgrade to hardy?
<lmiller> uh
<lmiller> I thought hardy-proposed would contain the dist for hardy
<lmiller> so what's in dapper-proposed?
<Wasserstoff> see the topic
<Wasserstoff> it explains how to update LTS->LTS
<lmiller> except in the thread associated with the guide someone says "I wasted way too much time trying to enable dapper-proposed (not necessary, repository is not in sources.list, and I couldn't find the URL documented anywhere ... untrue, unnecessary..."
<Hobbsee> meh, forums.
<Hobbsee> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+dapper+proposed&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
 * Hobbsee suggests urls 2,3,4,7, and more.
<Hobbsee> but forums people are terrible at searching, it appears.
<Hobbsee> dapper proposed is *very* hard to find
<RAOF> lmiller: "hardy-proposed" is for packages that need testing before being moved to hardy-updates.  Since everyone is already testing everything in hardy, hardy-proposed is empty (as is hardy-updates), and will be until after Hardy is released.
<RAOF> lmiller: dapper-proposed is for packages that need testing before being moved to dapper-updates.  Since Dapper has been released, dapper-proposed & dapper-updates are non-empty :)
<RAOF> In hardy, at least, there's a nice checkbox in software-sources-gtk to enable hardy-updates & hardy-proposed.  It's been too long since I've touched a dapper system for me to comment on the Dapper experience :)
<lmiller> ahh
<lmiller> well, it's all whirring away now
<lmiller> should take my little laptop 12-16 hours to handle it all
<lmiller> hope it doesn't run out of HDD
<Centaur5> If /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko exists but modprobe iwl3945 says it can't find it what do I do?
<DanaG> sudo depmod -a
<DanaG> That updates module paths and dependencies.
<Centaur5> does that require a reboot afterwards?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> You can try modprobe (or with -v for verbose) again afterwards.
<Centaur5> very odd, still doesn't find it.
<Centaur5> possible bug?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<Centaur5> Perhaps I'll wait for the next kernel update before filing a bug report.
<lmiller> "could not calculate the upgrade"
<DanaG> oh, modinfo iwl3945
<RAOF> lmiller: That's awkward
<DanaG> /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko
<RAOF> lmiller: This should be bugfiling time.  Of course, if your current install is kinda broken that makes it more difficult for the upgrade process to work.-
<dareii> anybody know if i install "kubuntu-desktop from the hardy repos is it 4.0 or still 3.5.8
<lmiller> RAOF: My current install is just fine thankyou very much. Just what are you implying?!?
<lmiller> :)
<RAOF> Ah, tone.  Not easily conveyed over IRC :)
<lmiller> I disabled the dapper repositories when I enabled dapper-proposed. In hindsight I don't think I should've done that.
<Centaur5> DanaG: modinfo just says it doesn't exist either
<RAOF> lmiller: Yup.  dapper-proposed builds upon dapper.  You generally can't install stuff from dapper-proposed without having daper enabled.
<DanaG> Odd.
<Centaur5> DanaG: That's exactly what I thought, ipw3945 exists as well and I have the exact same issue.
<DanaG> Might permissions be screwed up?
<RAOF> dareii: You get 4.0, I believe.  Failing that, installing "kde4" will defititely get you 4.0 :)
<Centaur5> DanaG: root owns that module, should that be otherwise?
<dareii> personal opinion: 4.0 not as good as 3.5.8
<RAOF> dareii: Certainly not as usable, yes.
<DanaG> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 106148 2008-02-14 17:18 /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko
<dareii> it looks good but not as customizable
<lmiller> alright, I'll let you know how it went tomorrow!
<Centaur5> DanaG: Yep, that's exactly how it is, even the time is almost the same.  :)
<dareii> i hate to mess up a good gnome install by install kde-guess i'll just leave it alone
<RAOF> Heh.  That's a *good* thing in my book; KDE tends to have so much customisation that it obscures the useful options.
<DanaG> Yeah, but now all the useful panel apps no longer exist.
<RAOF> dareii: I've installed & removed kde4 with (practiacally) no ill effects :)
<DanaG> One thing that keeps me with Gnome: all the panel applets are big and bulky.
<DanaG> I'd want the Gnome panel applets in KDE, essentially.
<RAOF> dareii: My laptop is somewhat knackered at this point, but I don't think that's KDE4's fault.
<dareii> hardy's working perfect for me (acer aspire)
<dareii> sometimes when i restart my gnome panel applets are moved even if i have them all locked
<DanaG> I don't lock them, for exactly that reason -- it just makes them harder to unlock.
<DanaG> Oh, and what do you do if your panel gets dragged to the side accidentally, and there's no room to grab the bar anymore?
<dareii> kde has option to lock all panel at one time
<AtomicSpark> 2 moar months. :D
<DanaG> Too late to get in Fedora's time-changing wallpaper.  Dangit.
<DanaG> Have you seen Fedora 8?  Try booting the LiveCD in a VM, or on a real PC, and then once in a while, look at the wallpaper.
<dareii> i just did an update - i'll reboot and see if eveything's working. for some reason my battery monitor quit working right
<Centaur5> dareii: Mine doesn't work either.
<RAOF> dareii: Known problem with hal.
<chris___1> hi, I just installed hardy and now kdm starts up fine but when I put in my password and hit enter it goes to the kde loading screen then X restarts back to the login screen
<Centaur5> RAOF: Good to know, I won't file it then.  :)
<chris___1> any ideas?
<RAOF> Cue DanaG's "I always read the changelogs before updating" :)
<dareii> RAOF: thanks for the info!
<DanaG> It's also good to follow links to bug reports.
<dareii> it started after an update few days ago
<Centaur5> Could anybody tell me if ebox is going to be working well in Hardy?
<RAOF> Centaur5: Dunno.  Does it work well *now*?
<burner> i think ebox stuff was postponed for hardy+1
<chris___1> guys, I need some help here, I'm stuck on the command line. anybody else having kde startup problems?
<burner> chris___1: use gdm :)
<Kuni> burner: intrepid?
<Centaur5> RAOF: I tried to use it when Gutsy first came out and it was broken. Soren posted a blog saying that he wasn't able to make good enough progress. I can't find any update on whether it will be ready for Hardy.
<RAOF> Centaur5: Right.  I obviously don't know what ebox actually *is*, this is just my standard response :)
<chris___1> burner: it's not kdm that is the problem. i'm downloading gnome now...
<chris___1> burner: I get weird xsession errors too
<burner> ebox is a glorified webmin application for servers
<Centaur5> burner: Good to know about ebox, slight disappointment but I guess I'll keep waiting.
<RAOF> chris___1: It sounds like something is killing X as you start up, right?  KDE4?  Using the funky effects?
<RAOF> chris___1: Of course, pastebinning the errors is a good start :)
<chris___1> RAOF: nope, kde 3.5. It default install of kubuntu hardy.
<burner> the real question is, how the hell did thunar take over as default file manager?  I want nautilus to open when I click "places -> home" not thunar!  anyone have ideas?
<chris___1> RAOF: I get this weird xsession_error about "
<RAOF> chris___1: Pastebin .xsession-errors.
<RAOF> chris___1: (1) It avoids annoying the channel at large, and (2) it's likely to provide useful context.
<chris___1> definition of pluralform is none of noplural/twoforms/then a bunch of language sounding stuff here.
<chris___1> I can't pastebin unles syou can tell me how to do it from the command line.
<chris___1> next line is kdeinit:communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<RAOF> chris___1: aptitude install pastebinit :)
<chris___1> heh. nifty.
<chris___1> http://pastebin.com/f4a025da6
<chris___1> hopefully that worked.
<RAOF> Yup.  Checking it now.
<RAOF> So, while that worked, it doesn't really contain anything that tells me what's wrong, sorry :(
<chris___1> what else should I pastebin?
<RAOF> Uuuuuuum.  I don't know.
<chris___1> xorg.0.log?
<RAOF> Maybe.
<RAOF> Go for it.
<chris___1> http://pastebin.com/f6a09a5be
<RAOF> Nothing seems amiss there.
<chris___1> ok heres /var/log/kdm.log
<chris___1> http://pastebin.com/f1373f677
<chris___1> and here's syslog:
<chris___1> http://pastebin.com/f6e2977c6
<RAOF> That's not very interesting...
<RAOF> Hm... Maybe the console-kit problem is interesting there, but I've got no idea how to fix it/diagnose further.
<unique_> On Hardy alpha 5 is anyone else having probs where the desktop icons are missing and you can't right click on  the desktop?
<RAOF> I'd suggest filing a bug, and attaching all of these files to it.
<bazhang> unique_: with desktop effects enabled yes
<Hobbsee> alpha 5 is old, anyway
<unique_> with or without
<unique_> it's alpha 5 with all the updates
<bazhang> unique_: I disabled them completely and the problem went away
<unique_> disabled compiz?
<bazhang> yesh
<unique_> tryed it
<unique_> still no go
<chris___1> RAOF: how do I file a bug from the command line? fileabugit?;)
<bazhang> plus I added all the updates and all the restricted extras/kernel restricted modules
<bazhang> runs fine now ;]
<RAOF> chris___1: Um.  You *can* open bugs via email, if you've got mutt or somesuch.
<unique_> something weird is that if i hit Alt F2 and type gksudo nautilus my wallpaper changes to the root default wallpaper and i get the icons back but for the root account not my normal user
<burner> run "gksudo nautilus --no-desktop"
<bazhang> is it still gksudo? thought it had changed to gksu
<chris___1> then I would have to figure out how to use mutt... I'll just wing it and hope gnome works.
<bazhang> unique_: do you normally run as super user?
<unique_> nope
<bazhang> hmm
<unique_> as the user i created durring install
<chris___1> one last question, do you know where the real xorg.conf file is? the on at /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't have half the stuff I would expect in there.
<bazhang> have to wait for someone smart to comment then ;]
<Hydrogen> that is the real file.
<DanaG> Heh:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Feta_Kuti_without_blood
<DanaG> Somebody should comment on that.
<bazhang> I like the scary one better ;]
<DanaG> Perhaps the red just needs to have its shape changed a bit.
<DanaG> Like, make it look like a real bird's coloration, not like an "omg bloody" look.
<bazhang> true good point
<bazhang> either is better than the brown of old though
<DanaG> Just needs a GDM theme.
<nekostar> !war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about war - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !peace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !/dev/null
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/null - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edsimon> good morning
<jamalf> Hi, I'm having a problem with a copy of Alpha 5 that I just installed. Its telling me to get the broadcom firmware from this url in an error in dmesg. When I try to follow the instructions from the link it gives me (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware) the make fails with a ton of errors
<jamalf> I have to do this in failsafe terminal too. When I boot to the normal one it just goes black right after loading the gnome panels and goes back to the login screen.
<jamalf> Oh nevermind, its probably because I haven't installed the build tools
<jamalf> well, the firmware issue was totally unrelated to it logging out right after it logs in
<edsimon> is this os as fast as xppro?
<edsimon> hello and thanks for lettiing me in on the chat session!
<Laser87> Hi!
<jamalf> I just finished installing Hardy Heron, but when I try to login, it starts loading all the way to the gnome panels loading, the screen then goes black and I'm taken back to the black screen. How could I debug this issue? I've been trying to look in different logs but can't find anything. Thanks in advanced.
<jyro215> since the changes in nautilus, where does trash go when you delete something as Root?
<bazhang> edsimon faster
<jamalf> Would compiz try to start by default when you login?
<Laser87> Compiz no, Beryl yes, CompizFusion ?
<jamalf> I would assume compiz-fusion
<jamalf> beryl isn't even installed... compiz is what is installed by default
<Laser87> Sry, the hardware on which I have HardyHeron doesn't support 3D - so I don't know
<jamalf> ohh alright
<jamalf> well, i don't think mine even does currently  :\... i'm just trying to figure out why it would log me out while its logging in
<jamalf> oh... well nevermind
<jamalf> after i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it works
<jamalf> there must have been something wrong on my xorg.conf :)
<P2502> cpu load 80% when moving windows with compiz disabled, and 3% with compiz enabled. so actually X uses software rendering with compiz disabled
<P2502> strange
<P2502> !
<savvas> when i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it got to the keyboard and didn't go further to select a video driver etc
<P2502> but system monitor ignoring all rules, causing spikes up to 80% even with compiz enabled, mmm
<DanaG> Gnome System Monitor sucks -- it doesn't even scroll smoothly on the graphs.
<DanaG> For me, it goes slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH
<P2502> new gnome system monitor is disaster
<P2502> sliding windows from/to minimize state 40% cpu load with compiz enabled, so parts of compiz still uses software rendering?
<P2502> isnt nv driver supposed to use "accelerated" rendering for 2D?
<P2502> i tested it too
<jianfei> whats a really good desktop sidebar for hardy?
<DanaG> slideLURCH
<DanaG> heh, felt like being random.
<DanaG> slideLURCH
<jianfei> looks cool?
<tekoholic> Anyone here got any hints for me, on connecting my bt headset (sco) to pulseaudio under Hardy?
<DanaG> Oh, you have to manually load the alsa-sink module for that device.
<DanaG> It's too detailed to describe that here, though.
<tekoholic> Where might I find this info?
<DanaG> https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2007-September/000731.html
<DanaG> do aplay -L to find the list of devices.
<DanaG> You can use CARD=Whatever to not have to worry about the index of the snd-bt-sco device.
<tekoholic> DanaG, Thanx much.  I've been looking for this info for MONTHS!!
<DanaG> replace hw:0 with hw:CARD=Headset (or whatever)
<jianfei> DanaG: do you have a URL for a desktop sidebar I cant find
<ethana2> Did any of you see this? --  http://improveverywhere.com/2008/02/25/mobile-desktop/
<ethana2> I'm already getting ideas to spread Ubuntu...
<ethana2> How hard would it be for the average LoCo group to raise $200?
<Myrth[home]> hi, since upgrade to 8.04 all my java apps give this error: http://paste2.org/p/14365
<Myrth[home]> any ideas?
<DanaG> Ooh, new thing about bluetooth:   http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices
<DanaG> tekoholic: ping:  "Ooh, new thing about bluetooth:   http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices "
<tekoholic> DanaG, I've seen that one, and followed it repeatedly, to no avail.  Thank you, none the less, for your help, and I'll try it again, in conjunction with your first hints!!
<DanaG> It actually may need bluez-alsa, though.
<DanaG> And check out the gnome-bluetooth applet; there
<DanaG> there's a checkbox for "audio service"
<DanaG> How do I get tracker to stop popping up the godforsaken "merging indexes" thingy?
<DanaG> again popped up.
<perdente> hey, I'm trying to run ./configure for gvfs but I came across this error, what should I do? checking for GLIB... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.15.6 gthread-2.0 gobject-2.0 gmodule-no-export-2.0 gio-unix-2.0 gio-2.0) were not met:
<DanaG> again popped up.
<DanaG> I'm going to say that every time the Tracker thingy pops up.
<DanaG> again popped up.
<DanaG> again popped up.
<DanaG> Again.
<nekostar> o:
<DanaG> Again.
<nekostar> any limit to % of max ram one can make into ramdisk?
<DanaG> Again.
<DanaG> Again.
<credible> DanaG: that's quite enough.
<nekostar> was wondering if i got 8GB if i could make a 4GB ramdisk
<perdente> heh, I get it, that way, your as annoying as the tracker you're upset at ^_^
<credible> perdente: I'm sure hardy will have that update soon
<DanaG> But I am done now... I've made my point/
<ethana2> do we have a real-time ideapool equivalent IRC channel?
<perdente> credible, you think so? sweet, cuz I love having the ability to connect to servers by default
<credible> perdente: if ubotu is up to date, hardy's glib is too old (by one micro version)
<credible> and building that yourself would be pretty crazy
<credible> hardy is still alpha ;)
<Assid> any chance you you guys know how cram-md5 and auth login works ?
<nekostar> any limit to % of max ram one can make into ramdisk? was wondering if i got 8GB if i could make a 4GB ramdisk?
<perdente> credible, yeah, you're probably right, its just that I was working on a  website and I stopped working on it for a little while so I was a little behind and then when I came back I had to use the terminal to work on it which is fine, but I like the ease of nautilus and gedit better :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/194743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194743 in tracker "tracker-applet icon constantly animates even when idle" [Undecided,New]
<perdente> credible, how long about do you think it will be?
<perdente> sorry, not to be annoying
<credible> perdente: absolutely no idea, sorry :)
<credible> I'd say that gvfs updates are probably a priority since they need tons of testing
<perdente> credible, oh no, that's cool, I'm just seeing if I should look for an alternative, I want something that lets me edit files remotely without having to download them to my comp first
<DanaG> Argh, load cycle count seems to increase about 1.3 per minute.
<DanaG> Lovely.
<TheFuzzball> hello, I just upgraded from Kubuntu Gutsy to Kubuntu Hardy and rebooted, when it reloaded Kubuntu instead of KDM to greet me I get a strange bright plasma gradually turning white, I have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but nothing helps, can anyone help me?
<TheFuzzball> I am using the Intel driver btw
<Assid> DanaG:  kill -9 1 ?
<DanaG> Umm, kill init?  I don't think so.
<DanaG> I'm betting that was a joke.
<Assid> i wonder if anyones actually tried that
<Mohero|Work> *yawn* morning all
<Amaranth> DanaG: kernel won't let you
<Mohero|Work> careful with jokes, I told someone to "sudo rm -rfd /" ... didn't realise they'd actually do it...
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> waddup Amaranth
<Mohero|Work> things that were in memory continued to work, other apps that they started up just sort-of died slowly...
<DanaG> You know, that's malicious.
<Mohero|Work> yeah
<Amaranth_> holy sudden X crash batman
<Amaranth> DanaG: What is?
<DanaG> (01:04:56 AM) Mohero|Work: careful with jokes, I told someone to "sudo rm -rfd /" ... didn't realise they'd actually do it...
<DanaG> (01:05:26 AM) Mohero|Work: things that were in memory continued to work, other apps that they started up just sort-of died slowly...
<DanaG> (01:05:29 AM) DanaG: You know, that's malicious.
<DanaG> (01:05:41 AM) Mohero|Work: yeah
<Amaranth> ha
<Amaranth> thought you meant kill -9 1
<Amaranth> which doesn't actually work
<DanaG> -d isn't even valid.
<DanaG> For rm, I mean.
<Mohero|Work> I know, and yet - I still use it, and it still doesn't complain
<Mohero|Work> it's habbit...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and looks like my Hitachi drive leaves less to worry about than some other drives, as shown by the whitepapers linked here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Critical,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Link to Hitachi whitepaper is at the bottom.
<Mohero|Work> heh
<simion314> where the screen resolution is saved? the resolution for my user. it is not corectly saved and after a log in i must set it again
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I set journal commit interval to 15 minutes.... but then realized that was making me lose even SAVED changes if I had a sudden crash before a commit.
<Mohero|Work> the read/write cycles is what worries me with SSD's i've heard of people having issues with some of the Asus Eee's - everyone that seems to of had the issue installed Windows XP on it.....
<Mohero|Work> ....serves them selves right...
 * DanaG doesn't want an Eeee.
<DanaG> I could actually get better battery life with some HP business or even consumer notebooks.
<Mohero|Work> yeah I know, but they're not as small/light
<DanaG> Celeron in a mini-laptop?  Can you say.... no speedstep
<Mohero|Work> I get 8 hours on my laptop...
<DanaG> And How about 1024x640, not 800x480.
<Mohero|Work> yeah, I know.
<DanaG> heh:       Heh:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Feta_Kuti_without_blood
<Mohero|Work> you not seen that one DanaG?
<Assid> my laptop's brightness levels still goes up and down
<Assid> any suggestion
<Mohero|Work> Assid: mine did that too 1 sec.
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<TheFuzzball> I can't get Xorg to work after upgrading from Gutsy, anyone know how to fix this?
<DanaG> I personally like this idea, too:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Platypus
<Assid> i keep reducing mine.. and it goes to full
<DanaG> Some of these wallpapers are also cool color ideas:  http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/
<Assid> Mohero|Work: so it iwll be fixed automatically in next update?
<Assid> err i really should get back to work
<Assid> will look into brightness issue when i get back on the laptop
<Mohero|Work> Assid: don't know - have you unchecked "Dim display when idle" in the Power Management Preferences?
<Assid> err i didnt do anything
<MolePrince> Howdy, when I try to install finch with aptitude for Hardy Heron, it tries to pull down the entire X11 install as well.. what am I doing wrong, please?
<Assid> it just happened when i moved from gutsy hardy
<Mohero|Work> when that's checked it seem to not know what "idle" means, and goes up and down like a yoyo
<Assid> mine mostly goes up
<Assid> lol
<Mohero|Work> Assid: ok, uncheck that box, and see how you get on, it seems to be a timer issue with the power management profile
<Assid> hrmm ok
<Assid> i get back on my laptop 10 hours from now
<DanaG> Disk also doesn't idle well.
<Assid> yeah
<DanaG> It goes  click................. click...................... click...........................
<Assid> my single core laptop just slows down like crazy
<DanaG> I say, stay idle or stay not-idle!
<Assid> i think i might have to move that back to windows
<DanaG> Hmm, dig around in gconf to enable the UI for cpufreq in gnome-power-manager.
 * DanaG wonders how ATI's drivers (closed OR open) will be by summer.
<Assid> err. wont be able to remember
<Assid> since 2 days i got alot on my plate
<Assid> i better finish this and move on
<MolePrince> Any ideas please?  I'd like to try finch out, but not if it means having to install X.
<Assid> you gonna be around 10-11 hours from now
<skwashd> hi all
<DanaG> I'm not sure.  Write a sticky note: gconf-editor, apps/gnome-power-manager    -- somewhere there'll be "cpufreq ui"
<skwashd> i am running hardy ... and had to clear ~/ to solve some issues as part of the upgrade
<skwashd> how do i set my charset again?
<Assid> emailed myself
<DanaG> Yay, new nautilus!
<DanaG> aptitude changelog nautilus. Read and rejoice.
<Mohero|Work> Assid I'm insulted by that word.... Windows....
<Mohero|Work> pff:P
<Mohero|Work> My laptop is a P3 1GHz with a poor 256MB memory - that's running Hardy no problems what so ever :D
<Mohero|Work> well, no problems with the hardware running it is what I mean:)
<Assid> err.. i cant afford hard drive and screens blowing up on me
<Mohero|Work> well, it's Alpha software :)
 * DanaG wonders what a P2 266 with 192MB of RAM can be used for.
<DanaG> Anything?
<Mohero|Work> DanaG - Lots of things :)
<henkjan> DanaG: fluxbuntu?
<Mohero|Work> my mum runs a P2 233 with 192MB memory on 7.10 :)
<Mohero|Work> she runs full Ubuntu too
<DanaG> It's an old laptop that has, surprisingly, a still-working battery.
<dencrypt> Impressive :)
<DanaG> BUT.... the hard drive is one of those really whiny earsplitting ones.
<Mohero|Work> [I really dislike M$ - my mum knows no different]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, what brand is that lap?
<DanaG> At least, I think,...... it has battery.  I haven't used it in a while, though.
<DanaG> Dell Inspiron 3500.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sweet
<Mohero|Work> DanaG yeah, I know what you mean, Mine in the p3 was, so I pinched the drive out of my old over heating P4
<Assid> gutsy gave me good battery life i think
<Assid> hardy well.. not soo much
<Assid> atleast alpha4 was decent in battery life
<DanaG> Viva la Neomagic with Two Point Five megabytes of video RAM --- not even enough for 32-bit color.  The LCD itself was 16-bit.
<Mohero|Work> the P3 lasts about 8 hours on battery - with light usage (so vi and irssi)
<tapas> i can run
<Assid> and i do mean alpha4 the iso's  not after the updates
<tapas> exec ssh-agent sh -c 'ssh-add < /dev/null && exec bash'
<savvas> Assid: they're still building and fixing up powernowd, so I'd expect changes to battery life
<tapas> from a terminal fine. it  asks for my passphrase and in the shell i can afterweards successfully log into other machines without giving my passphrase again
<tapas> now, when i put this into my .xinitirc or .xsession:
<tapas> exec ssh-agent sh -c 'ssh-add < /dev/null && exec $WINDOWMANAGER'
<DanaG> 8 hours?  Sweet.
<Assid> and cpu usage is bad.. i mean real bad
<tapas> it doesn't work... doesn't ask me for passphrase nor does p[hraseless ssh'ing work..
<tapas> is .xinitrc or .xsession not evaluated?
<Assid> machine behaves slower than it did on windows
<DanaG> You need keys for ssh.
<Assid> i couldnt even think of developing and multi tasking on that
<tapas> yes, like i said, i have successfully created a key pair and it works when i start ssh-agent manually
<DanaG> Best use for it: thin client.
<DanaG> By "It", I mean a really-old PC.
<DanaG> Take a look at HP's thin-clients; some could actually be mini-PCs even without a server.
<DanaG> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmisc/vac/us/en/sm/thinclients/WF02d/12454-12454-321959.html?jumpid=re_R295_prodexp/busproduct/computing/thinclients&psn=desktops_workstations/desktop_pcs
<DanaG> They even have MOBILE thin clients, oddly enough.
<savvas> hm..
<DanaG> You know, you'd think one of these days Intel would do people a favor and re-enable SpeedStep on Celerons.... but nope!
<savvas> unmounting devices is buggy after the updates
<Mohero|Work> DanaG: it's 2 batteries ;) but still impressive, as one of them gives 6 the other 2 hours of usage
<DanaG> dagblasted key stuckage, again.
<DanaG> A quick way to partly unbreak: hold the key that's "stuck", and scroll wildly.
<DanaG> Anyway, bedtime for me.
<skwashd> export LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<coz_> is java by chance working in hardy yet?
<coz_> sun java
<dencrypt> wow. He waited a WHOLE minute
<bazhang> haha
<Mohero|Work> well, some people don't realise that people in here are working aswell :)
<Mohero|Work> ooo yay! my Billware(TM) Keyboard is working
<Mohero|Work> now I can get rid of windows and get on with somehting else :)
<Mohero|Work> I've noticed that I never used to be bias against MS. but recently it's becoming a bit of a problem....
<Mohero|Work> especially as I have to use both for work..
<MolePrince> Howdy, when I try to install finch with aptitude for Hardy Heron, it tries to pull down the entire X11 install as well.. what am I doing wrong, please?
<Mohero|Work> MolePrince: I'm not sure what finch is, but are you installing it onto a pre-hardy system from the hardy repos?
<RAOF> MolePrince: Because finch, as we've built it, has sound support provided by gstreamer, and this has probably pulled in X11 deps.
<RAOF> MolePrince: Feel free to file a bug if you want a really console-only finch.
<MolePrince> RAOF: What would be the point of having a console version of finch require X??
<MolePrince> Doesn't that kind of defeat the entire purpose of having a cli version.
<RAOF> MolePrince: Because almost everyone has X installed anyway.
<RAOF> CLI != no X deps :)
<MolePrince> I haven't used X on a Linux machine in years :/
<RAOF> Then you're not using it correctly :P
<RAOF> Anyway, file a bug.  It's entirely possible that no one else has _noticed_ the X deps.
<MolePrince> RAOF: Is there no way to just say don't use sound?
<RAOF> Well, yes.  But that'd be a build-time option.
<RAOF> File a bug, seriously.  It's probable that no one else has noticed, and without a bug no one with the power to fix it will ever notice :)
 * heret1c awakes
 * heret1c tips hat at raof
<heret1c> RAOF: read ye http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined - and keep the little DMA issue in mind?
<Mohero|Work> heret1c - you sleep in your hat...?
<MolePrince> RAOF: How does this look? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/195718
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195718 in pidgin "aptitude install of finch on heron requires X11 deps" [Undecided,New]
<heret1c> Mohero|Work: got one of these caramba-sized sombreros.
<Mohero|Work> l0l @ heret1c :)
<Dazgard> hi there
<Dazgard> does someone here have teh same error with ubuntu hardy and firefox 3 beta please ?
<Dazgard> here the to see the error : http://www.flickr.com/photos/24093356@N05/2292965565/
<Dazgard> it's related to images somehow, btu now sure
<Mohero|Work> Dazgard - you should describe the "error" really.... but I'll take a look
<Mohero|Work> no I won't I don't have  a yahoo account and so I can't see the link
<Mohero|Work> so if you want to explain it - I might be able to help :)
<Dazgard> the main gogole page is buggy as hell :)
<Mohero|Work> ... well... you're using beta software - it's not helpful.
<Dazgard> retrthe link should nbe ok now
<Dazgard> beta software, that's teh reason im on #ubuntu+1 :)
<Dazgard> RETRY  link should nbe ok now i mean
<Mohero|Work> ahh well I think that's the same bug as this one: http://nomothetes.game-host.org/ff3.png
<Dazgard> yes man, same one !!
<Mohero|Work> then yes, others are having the problem :)
<Mohero|Work> Firefox team know about it, it's just a "whatch this space"
<Mohero|Work> hope they get it sorted before April too.
<nanonyme> so it's a firefox bug and not an ubuntu bug?
<Mohero|Work> yup
<Dazgard> ok, thanks
<Dazgard> bye everyone
<RAOF> heret1c: Thank you, that's a good link.
<heret1c> raof> it's rather important they come up with a (kernel) fix asap.
<unenough> where is a repository for hardy's dbgsym's?
<heret1c> RAOF:  according to "sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda" I habe UDMA6 enabled.
<heret1c>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<heret1c> udma5
<Mohero|Work> well, just did a FF3 update - nice to see the background bug is still there :0
<Mohero|Work> :)
<RAOF> heret1c: Doesn't that mean that you _have_ DMA enabled, and hence things should be fast?
<Dazgard> hi one more time
<Mohero|Work> Dazgard: just did an upgrade to FF3 the problem is still there.
<Dazgard> for teh firefox beta problem, seems like it's not related to firefox, cause midori also have this king of error
<RAOF> heret1c: Sorry, I'm off.  If you ping me I'll see it in backscroll tomorrow.
<Dazgard> midori is based on webkit, not gecko
<heret1c> raof> did a hda <hda copy of a large file, which shouldn't impact the cpu much if dma was enabled. cpu was at 100%
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> big update! 139 updates!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> seems like the gvfs problem with nautilus is fixed
<dencrypt> bug 175597
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175597 in kdebase "KDE: Error - KIOExec: error messages when opening links from system menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175597
 * heret1c files his 1st bug report al launchpad
<unenough> where is a repository for hardy's dbgsym's?
<unenough> Also
<unenough> I have this problem that the bottom panel is completely white, and occasionally the entire desktop
<heret1c> unenough: have xmms running?
<unenough> no
<unenough> when i just log in it's already like that i think
<heret1c> unenough: h'm.have a problem with the taskbar whiting out sometimes.traced it to xmms. sudo kill -9 <xmmspid> fixes.
<unenough> there is no xmms running
<unenough> and how can xmms cause the taskbar to become white, anyway?
<unenough> seems unrelated
 * heret1c understood that :)
<unenough> maybe some underlying lib is buggy
<heret1c> u have anu sw running using same lib(s) as xmms?
<unenough> how should i know? ;)
<unenough> but heret1c i think it happens when i just log in before anything runs
<unenough> except the gnome session itself
<P2502> is it normal to X to use software rendering even with DRI enabled? like fast moving windows takes up to 80% cpu
 * heret1c tips hat at P2502
<P2502> :)
<heret1c> unenough: experiment. search launchpad.
<unenough> are you suggesting that i spend my time reporting bugs?
<unenough> ok, i will. :P
<P2502> unenough: writing patches also
<P2502> this is how open source works
<void^> moving around windows in front of other windows always eats cpu time due to redrawing. that's the single advantage of compiz, no redrawing.
<unenough> i waz kidding, mate
<P2502> void^: but it looks like software redrawing
<void^> that's what it is for the most part, unless you actually run compiz or another composite manager that simply keeps all windows rendered all the time and composites them on screen
<P2502> and i paid 500$ for video card :P
<P2502> yeah compiz makes difference
<P2502> but its buggy
<P2502> ok i have not done tests with kde4 manager yet
<P2502> is it even work? cuz i tried it, but see no special effects or something
<Assid> P2502: there are no special effects
<Assid> err. waddup heret1c
<P2502> but they are was enabled in menu
<Assid> just spent more time fixing mymail server
<Assid> :(
<Assid> cram -md5 no longer works
<heret1c> Assid: same sh*t new wrapping.
<Assid> i had clients who use email clients thta doesnt support failing over to an alternate authentication
<heret1c> Assid: the "dma bug" were said to be fixed "in three months" - in July 07!
<muszek> hi
<Assid> file a case against launchpad for giving wrong information ;)
<ccooke> heret1c: Not actually accurate. It was said that there were three months of development left before Gutsy was to be released, and if the required information was available in that time it might be fixed. Nobody actually provided the information that was requested, though
<heret1c> "However, we definitely want to get this fixed in gutsy. There's still three months left of development, so plenty of time.
<ccooke> exactly.
<ccooke> that does not say "we will fix this bug in three months"
<muszek> anyone else has a bug with battery not recharging?  on my  dell 1720 the battery panel applet is stuck at 2%
<ccooke> the post overall said "Get us this information and we should have plenty of time to fix it"
<muszek> and says it's 26h 15m till charged
<ccooke> and *nobody gave the required information*
<heret1c> ccooke: ic.
<ccooke> heret1c: that's why I spent so much time clarifying exactly what's useful in my post, yesterday
<heret1c> ccooke: it's in now, isn't it? just posted my dmesg/lspaci/hdparm output.
<ccooke> heret1c: I replied - your dmesg is full of warnings. Not usable, unfortunately. If you post the contents of /var/log/dmesg, though, that should help. I'd be interested to see your hdparm -tT readings, too
<heret1c> ccooke: hold on...
<heret1c> ccooke: pastebin?
<ccooke> that'll do, I'm sure
 * ccooke realises if he doesn't go for lunch now, he'll not be out of meetings to do so until... around 16:00
<ccooke> BBL
<heret1c> http://pastebin.com/d4a121ab6
<heret1c> ah.
<sque> Hi!
<Mohero|Work> Hi sque
<P2502> heret1c: it says     ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100    :/
<P2502> and speed is much higher now
<P2502> 50 mib/s is full speed
<heret1c> back
<heret1c> P2502: ewadung my last pastebin?
<heret1c> reading, even...
 * heret1c observes ff3 is quite a cpu hog
<Squawk> hey guys, I got an issue with nvidia drivers not loading after a new kernel compile. I am new to ubuntu style kernel compile (not linux kernel compilation in general). Basicaly after a kernel compile the modules required for my onboard sound and graphics are not loaded during boot. I am not familiar wnough with ubuntu package management (the gui) to know what I should be doing regarding nvidia drivers after a kernel compile
<Squawk> some general guidance would be helpful, I can give specifics as required
<Dr_willis> after compiling the kernel. You need to reinsatll the nvidia drivers for that kernel
<Dr_willis> if using the prepackaged kernels, in the repos. they automaticially do that (i think) :)
<dencrypt> remind me to never use 'apt-get -b source ...' ever again.
<Squawk> Dr_willis, problem has arisen as I used the "add/remove" packages option to install the nvidia drivers with the initial installation
 * heret1c tips hat at Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Squawk,  you should be able to re-add them. or use the command line tool to reinstall them.
<Squawk> I was trying out ubuntu trying to do everything using the guis, evaluating it for my family
<Dr_willis> I havent messed with my own kernel in years. so there may be some other things to watch out for.
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Squawk> Dr_willis, yeah I figured as much, but the problem was I went and got a kernel from kernel.org, and the linux-restricted-modules or similar isnt available for that kernel
<Dr_willis> Squawk,  you may have to use the nvidia isntaller from the nvidia web site then.
<Squawk> and you can't for some reason install the nvidia modules without the restricted stuff
<Dr_willis> totally bypassing the restricted stuff.
<Squawk> Dr_willis, yeah thats the next option, was hoping to avoid it though (like I say, trying to see how simply I can do things)
<Squawk> currently im having a go with the kernel sources retrieved via apt, figure they should be supported
<Squawk> compile taking forever though...
<IdleOne> when trying to boot from Alpha5 livecd I get a I/O Error Cannot read boot CD. any help?
<lemonade> IdleOne: bad cd?
<slackern> hmm today my rhythmbox started segfaulting all of a sudden when i got home, it ran fine yesterday
<P2502>  IdleOne: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5 see caveats section
<slackern> ahh nm found it in bugs.launchpad now
<P2502>  IdleOne: nvm it seems it another error and launchpad commentstors suggest your error is caused by bad burn
<theunixgeek> Does Hardy have any new artwork yet?
<Assid> okay FF3 is bonkers and doesnt work with yahoo mail
<P2502>  theunixgeek: cool wallpaper
<theunixgeek> P2502: where can I see the new wallpaper without a full download of Alpha 5?
<Mohero|Work> theunixgeek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Feta_Kuti_without_blood
<Mohero|Work> I appear to have the one with the red on it...
<vega--> mhm java awt/swing programs don't seem to work very nicely in hardy
<Mohero|Work> java programs don't seem to work nicely anyway....
<theunixgeek> Are there new icons?
<P2502> theunixgeek: you dont like wallpaper?
<P2502> j/k
<theunixgeek> P2502: I love it! :D
<theunixgeek> I'm happy it was accepted.
<theunixgeek> What's the other wallpaper? The Elephant one?
<Mohero|Work> theunixgeek: some new Icons I wouldn't like to say what and where though at the moment.
<theunixgeek> Mohero|Work: why not?
<Mohero|Work> theunixgeek: because I couldn't be sure :)
<theunixgeek> Is there a new login screen?
<P2502> this bird is cool but i dont like it, i prefer no wallpaper or previous wallpaper which was replaced by bird, bird is symbol of irracional
<Mohero|Work> theunixgeek: there's a new update-manager icon, and a few others, I don't have time to focus too much on that at the moment though
<Mohero|Work> theunixgeek: login screen: nope, not yet atleast - but the usplash - although it hasn't changed, it doesn't show no info when it's scanning your hard disk, it tells you what it's doing now, eveing if you have the quiet flat :)
<theunixgeek> Mohero|Work: what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> we need a collection of animal backsides for wallpaper. :)
<IdleOne> P2502 how can I make sure that the cd is burned correctly?
<theunixgeek> Mohero|Work: it doesn't show the progress bar anymore?
<theunixgeek> IdleOne: pop it into the CD drive and see if it works ;)
<Mohero|Work> theunixgeek: i mean, when it checks your disk for errors after 32 days or 28? mounts, it tells you it is scanning the disk on the splash screen, instead of just sitting there appearing to do nothing, then bailing out to the text mode boot process.
<IdleOne> lol that may cost me a few cd's
<theunixgeek> Mohero|Work: I see.
<P2502> IdleOne: well i think it is possible to check md5 or something but i dont know if it comparable to md5 of isos...
<Mohero|Work> I'd still like to see 1024x768 in console for ubuntu by default
<theunixgeek> Mohero|Work: does the usplash have a new look?
<P2502> IdleOne: so you better check md5 of iso and burn again
<Mohero|Work> theunixgeek: nope.
<Adys> W: Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/portaudio19/libportaudio2_19+svn20071207-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
 * Adys cringes
<P2502>  IdleOne:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100657
<P2502> it says useing dd but i have tried that and had some issues preventing me from check md5 of cd
<P2502> maybe you will have a better luck
<heret1c> Linux Kernel 2.6.24.3 and 2.6.25 RC3 launched
<heret1c> new libata-core.
<Konstigt> someone brave could have a look at bug 195768
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195768 in ubuntu "Bad battery runtime in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195768
<Konstigt> this is something that I think should be solved in Intrepid Ibex
<Pici> O
<lod__air> hi, after upgrade to hardy my X is become slow, my video is ATI
<heret1c> lod__air: did y search launchpad?
<heret1c> errr...
<h3sp4wn> lod__air: try disabling compiz - are you using fglrx or ati
<Konstigt> lod__air: check if you have 3d accel at all, execute fglrxinfo and look for info about ATI or VESA
<hackeron_> hey. ever since updating to xorg 7.3 I'm not able to get 800x480 resolution - Xorg.0.log says no such mode exists and defaults to 800x600 - any ideas?
<Mohero|Work> i'm guessing this is a very small wide screen...
<Mohero|Work> like < 7" I hope
<hackeron_> 10.2" touchscreen
<Yaroze> reinstalled still no pulseaudio sound with my audigy 2 :(
<Mohero|Work> hackeron_: I'm afraid I don't know much about that level of X - I have you looked up the documentation?
<Mohero|Work> hackeron_: you could always paste your xorg.conf to pastebin.ca and I can have a look - I just can't garante..
<hackeron_> Mohero|Work: the xorg.conf works on 7.2 but not on 7.3 - from what I've googled, it seems 800x480 was removed in 7.3 and now needs custom modelines? -- hmmmmmm
<Mohero|Work> hackeron_: ok, so you're using hte same xorg.conf... hmm...
<nanonyme> 800x480 sounds a bit odd. never heard of it myself
<nanonyme> only 640x480 and 800x600
<hackeron_> yep, same xorg.conf
<Mohero|Work> nanonyme: small widescreens ;)
<hackeron_> nanonyme: wide screen :)
<nanonyme> ah
<hackeron_> in fact, I couldn't find a non wide version
<Mohero|Work> nanonyme: the asus Eee uses 800x480 - I think
<Mohero|Work> hackeron_: what was the reason for removing 800x480?
<hackeron_> Mohero|Work: I wish I knew, lol - in fact, I'd like to know who was responsible for that
<hackeron_> Mohero|Work: so I can send him a little rant
<Mohero|Work> hackeron_: then you should maybe check out http://www.x.org/wiki/
<Yaroze> anyone with an SB audigy/live card that has pulseaudio working?
<Mohero|Work> Yaroze: sorry - not me
<nanonyme> hackeron_, my guess is that they thought nothing uses it
<hackeron_> yeah, except for the only competitor to the OLPC project, lol
<Mohero|Work> nanonyme: maybe but the Eee is pretty new, and i'm sure that uses that screen mode
<Yaroze> Mohero|Work: what soundcard you have then?
<nanonyme> Mohero|Work, just go complain? maybe they'll take the decision back in a future version
<Mohero|Work> Yaroze: I run IntelHDA driver off the nforce chipset - I don't use my machine for music etc, I have a media system for that.
<h3sp4wn> hackeron_: The olpc has more interesting things about it than the eepc which is just a very cheap laptop
<Yaroze> Mohero|Work: :)
<Mohero|Work> Yaroze: I'm serious! I have a media system with surround sound, my main gaming system has headphones..... and some really really cheep speakers for when I can't be bothered with headphones - it does mean I generally have a few computers on though....
<jp> Question: I used both yesterday's daily-live and alpha-5 desktop cds to install Hardy. When I get to gdm and login, my session does not stay logged in for more than a couple seconds. I tried running updating, and removing all the ".whatever" folders, but neither worked. Any thoughs?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, I've been asked to test if my bug still exists with latest kernel source and I discovered it's not been upgraded automatically, hence I don't know how many related packages I need (e.g. restricted modules): I must have removed some meta-package that sets up it all
<Mohero|Work> jp are you using the same /home dir from another instal
<Mohero|Work> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> somebody knows what package does install both kernel image, restricted modules and any other necessary goodies to the latest version?
<jp> no, i did fresh installs with both cds
<jp> I've been running Hardy on another machine for about a month now, but haven't seen this problem
<Mohero|Work> jp: if you enter recovery mode, from the GDM selection, then create a new user, can you then login with that user? also - from the recovery mode, does "startx" bring X up?
<Mohero|Work> no, i've not seen this problem on Hardy either - only time i've seen it is when I used a mashed up /home OR my /home/{user} didn't exist.
<sn0> Le-Chuck_ITA linux-image for the latest kernel-image and linux-restricted-modules
<jp> good questions. I haven't tried the new user thing, but the Xterm session from gdm works
<sn0> for uhh the restricted-modules :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sn0: thanks, is there nothing else to take care of?
<sn0> Le-Chuck_ITA without knowing more of what you have done i can't say, just be sure to reboot into the new kernel + modules if it upgrades to a newer version
<Lunks> Using Hardy, sometimes I have the 'unlock' option, which is pretty clear about what I'm doing. But using some programs (i.e. Update Manager) the old behaviour is still there (semi-transparent full screen window). Is it going to be changed?
<Lunks> I really like the new way of sudoing and looks much, much better.
<heret1c> how long before the newest kernel (2.6.24.3) will be in hardy? has some fixes to libata-core. :)
<jp> Mohero|Work: a new user does the same thing. I get as far as the Heron background, and it kicks me back to the login
<jp> Maybe I should file a bug?
<sn0> heret1c kernel freeze for hardy is april 10th~ so maybe before then
<tabularasa> Anybody successfully using synergy in Hardy?
<heret1c> sn0: let's hope. :)
<sn0> :)
<Mohero|Work> jp: can you log in to a console? (Ctrl+Alt+F1) ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sn0 thanks
<Mohero|Work> pah
<sn0> np
<tabularasa> stupid connection.  anyone get synergy to run successfully under Hardy?
<sn0> haven't tried tabularasa , works great in gutsy :)
<tabularasa> yeah, i am using it now in 7.10
<tabularasa> i installed Kubuntu so i could try out kde4 and synergy just didnt work.. and thats a deal-breaker for me
<dencrypt> great
<dencrypt> now I got both flash and java for x86_64 in hardy working just fine
<dencrypt> without 32bit versions :D
<h3sp4wn> icetea java got fixed ?
<dencrypt> h3sp4wn: No
<dencrypt> I compiled it myself
<Nubae> dencrypt, how did u get java working?
<h3sp4wn> I cannot be bothered for that 32 bit is fine for me
<Nubae> and is that flash with sound working?
<Nubae> ie youtube (not gnash?)
<jamalf> Has anyone here tried using synergy on hardy yet?
<dencrypt> youtube works just fine with sound yes
<Nubae> gnash or flash?
<h3sp4wn> unfortunately I have flash with sound also
<dencrypt> Nubae: flashnonfree
<Nubae> many many people would love to know how u did that :-)
<Nubae> for x64
<Nubae> especially the java part
<dencrypt> I am actually thinking of writing a how-to
<dencrypt> cause it took me allmost 1½ day to figure it all out
<Nubae> that would be wonderful, I'll help if oyu guide me through it
<Nubae> I've been trying to get java installed on 64 bit for months
<h3sp4wn> dencrypt: If you don't get any crashes in a week or so then I am more interested (and will go thru the hassle)
<Nubae> I'm running gnash for 64 bit and that works fine... but, how did u manage to get flash installed, as far as I know the 64 bit doesnt exist
<jamalf> Nubae, 64bit flash does exist, the installer should be able to do install it without a problem. At least, it did for me.
<Nubae> anyway, if you have a second and are willing, I'd love to know the procedure
<h3sp4wn> jamalf: since when it uses nspluginwrapper afaik
<Nubae> jamalf is that new?
<dencrypt> flashplugin-nonfree
<dencrypt> is available through repositories
<Nubae> that uses 32 bit wrapper
<jamalf> h3sp4wn, Yeah, it does use nspluginwrapper
<h3sp4wn> I really don't understand why firefox32 cannot be a choice from the repositories
<jamalf> Nubae, Not really, not too new. I had to do it manually about half a year ago in feisty. I reformatted and installed Hardy last night and installed flashplugin-nonfree from the repositories iwthout a problem
<Nubae> jamalf, the nspluginwrapper version?
<h3sp4wn> (I don't understand why the sparc distro is pure64 either but alas I use Solaris on my sparc anyway)
<Nubae> I run ltsp, and can't use that because I need pulse sound on the clients which connect remotely
<jamalf> Nubae, Yes. It does run it through nspluginwrapper
<Nubae> but please, dencrypt, could u guide me through the java install, I'll help write it up if it works...
<dencrypt> Nubae: apt-get install icedtea-java7-jdk && apt-get build-dep icedtea-java7-plugin && apt-get -b source icedtea-java7-plugin icedtea-java7-bin icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-jdk && dpkg -i icedtea-java7*.deb
<dencrypt> short version
<Nubae> ok, I'll try that thanks... and I'll ask when i get into problems ;-)
<dencrypt> it will take hours to compile though
<dencrypt> with my 6000+ x2 AMD it took more than 4 hours
<Nubae> i'm running dual core xeon processors
 * h3sp4wn wonders the hell the one in the repos is broken then
<Nubae> should be pretty fast
<lod__air> does someone has problems running ps -aux in terminal?
<Nubae> wow 40 megs to be installed
<lod__air> or slow X with ati, fglrx and compiz?
<Nubae> dencrypt is this only for hardy, or gutsy too?
<lod__air> only in hardy, in gutsy all was ok
<h3sp4wn> Nubae: I would guess you could use hardy source packages
<Nubae> you've done this too h3sp4wn?
<Nubae> installed java successfully on 64 bit?
<h3sp4wn> No I am using 32bit firefox + java
<h3sp4wn> (need the XCB hack)
<dencrypt> Nubae: don't know. I've just tried it in hardy
<h3sp4wn> No reason it wouldn't work
<Nubae> I'm trying on gutsy now
<Nubae> seriously, there are a lot of people that will be grateful to you if this works... as far as I know it has been a problem for a long time
<dencrypt> well. It still needs more testing. I am not sure it will work for all kinds of applets
<dencrypt> the java at http://www.java.com/sv/download/help/testvm.xml works fins
<dencrypt> fine
<dencrypt> what else should I test
<dencrypt> ?
<Nubae> look at some eductaional java stuff
<Nubae> schools and unis are the main ones using this
<dencrypt> DAMN
<dencrypt> hushmail doesn't work :/
<dencrypt> it says it's not installed.
<dencrypt> owell.
<dencrypt> It works for the most part at least
<s0u][ight> brb
<braniff> is there an 8.04 iso for installation ?
<braniff> yet
<h3sp4wn> There is alpha 5 and daily builds your pick
<braniff> where do i find those please
<h3sp4wn> I usually use mirror-service.org.uk
<jamalf> braniff, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5 scroll down near the bottom to the downloads section
<h3sp4wn> but find a mirror or cdimage.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> s/or/of
<braniff> thanks
<jamalf> Is there a changelog for the daily builds? Or maybe, an svn/cvs log?
<P2502> why /etc/resolv.conf is rewriting? i loose my dns config
<h3sp4wn> there is apt-listchanges
<h3sp4wn> fix your dns server
<h3sp4wn> *dns / dhcp
<P2502> what you mean?
<h3sp4wn> That should be dealt with by the dhcp server not by hacking stuff on the client
<h3sp4wn> (You can disable networkmanager if you want and use the prepend domain servers option for dhcp3 client but its a hack)(
<P2502> i use adsl and i recieve 2 dns servers ip when making a connection, but ISPs servers often fail and i want to use opendns servers additionaly
<wastrel> you can tell dhcp not to mess with resolv.conf
<P2502> how exactly?
<DanaG> You can use prepend WITH networkmanager, I believe.
<DanaG> But there's not an "append" option.
<P2502> what is prepend? actually i want to use network manager but still may fallback to pppoeconf
<P2502> if i disable n-m and use pppoeconf then resolv.conf will not be overwritten?
<h3sp4wn> If you remove resolvconf as well
<h3sp4wn> and don't use dhcp (or fix dhcp3 client config)
<P2502> ok... thanks...
<P2502> but what is DNS tab in network manager used for if i cant enter custom dns here?
<P2502> well... nvm
<P2502> i may just setup resolv.conf as read only?..
<P2502> change permission
<h3sp4wn> you could try chattr +i
<dencrypt> Where should I put the how-to to get java/flash in ff3b3 x86_64 for hardy in ubuntu-forums?
<dencrypt> never done this before
<h3sp4wn> dencrypt: put it on the community wiki
<dencrypt> hmmm
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu-forums has too much garbage on it (people presume that stuff on there must be junk)
<Pici> If you're going to go the hack-ish route, why not just do it the 'proper' way and use prepend domain-name-servers ip.add.re.ss; in your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<dencrypt> I have never written in a wiki before
<dencrypt> where do I start?
 * dencrypt feels like a n00b again :)
<h3sp4wn> Dunno just write it as a text file get someone to check its correct and think about it then
<h3sp4wn> (preferably more than one person)
<Milos_SD> Hi all. I have a problem with nvidia driver (nvidia-glx-new) on Hardy. After restart I can not use driver.
<Milos_SD> But, if I reinstall nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-kernel-comon and linux-restricted-modules and logout/login, drivers work great.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Special:Userlogin just register and wiki away ;]
<Nubae> I would put the java stuff here: help.ubuntu.com/Community
<Nubae> that is the most official wiki for help
<Nubae> wiki is {{{ this is some code }}}
<Nubae> and ==This is a Title==
<jamalf> I just installed Hardy Heron (well reinstalled because I was having a lot of problems) and whenever I log in, it starts loading, then goes black and takes me back to the login screen
<Nubae> those are the ones used the most I guess
<dencrypt> ah. I guess I have to read a little about syntax and crap. Hopefully it will be up later tonight. I will keep you updated. Gotta eat now. tnx 4 the help.
<Nubae> it does take a long time to compile indeed
<dencrypt> Nubae: told you :)
<Nubae> I will help if you like dencrypt.. I can create the wiki and then u can edit later if you think it needs changing
<dencrypt> Sounds nice. :) I just write the whole process and you edit the parameters for ut?
<dencrypt> it?
<Nubae> but u should definetly edit it after so you get the credit for finding the solution ;-)
<wastrel> java is broken
<dencrypt> ah
<dencrypt> hehe
<Nubae> yeah well, is it just what you wrote before?
<Nubae> or is there any more to it?
<dencrypt> Basicly no.
<dencrypt> But I think I will backtrack what I did exactly to make sure.
<dencrypt> I did some stuff yesterday that might have some effect.
<dencrypt> Tried all kinds of solutions
<Nubae> well, we need to find a place to put it first...
<Nubae> there seems to be no place for dedicated 64 bit solutions
<Nubae> we are treated like second class citizens most of the time ;-)
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> is hotmail/msn messed up
<Assid> seems slow
<Assid> msn messenger / amsn doesnt even connect properly
<Nubae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<jamalf> Does the xorg-driver-fglrx not currently work on Hardy?
<Nubae> already exists, but seems like a complex confusing page
<jamalf> Whenever I install it and restart all I get is a black screen instead of the login. I don't know how to look at the Xorg log since Ctrl+Alt+F1 no longer works.
<dencrypt> Nubae: we could expand the icetea-part in there.
<dencrypt> But we should probably confirm that it works on gutsy first...
<Nubae> well, I created a new page... its here, u just need to login and modify as needed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java64
<Nubae> can always link from the java page
<MFen> any way to go back to firefox 2 until the copious breakage of firefox 3 settles down?
<Nubae> I wouldn't go back
<Nubae> firefox 3 rocks
<jamalf> Lol
<jamalf> MFen, What is breaking?
<Nubae> much less resource hungry
<MFen> printing, google reader, all my extensions
<MFen> you know, just everything i use every day. :)
<h3sp4wn> MFen: Just put the binary into /opt (that is what I do)
<MFen> h3sp4wn: the ff2 binary?
<h3sp4wn> works fine for me (but I use 64 bit hardy)
<h3sp4wn> get the tar.gz from mozilla
<MFen> that sounds like a plan
<Nubae> funny, I had printing problem today, but only from yahoo mail
<Aeroraptor> hello. anyone know if GMA965/Intel X3100 is supported properly in hardy?
<MFen> Nubae: it's a reported bug. supposedly fixed in beta 4
<MFen> no printing works for me
<h3sp4wn> MFen: Its self contained so /opt is fine (and won't mess with anything else)
<Aeroraptor> I searched on the wiki with no results, and places here and there _imply_ that it works but I wanted to ask before I go doing anything drastic
<MFen> also, can anyone give me a good reason why gaim doesn't work with the gnome network applet?  and is there a workaround?
<Aeroraptor> gaim? I thought that got dissolved...
<Aeroraptor> pidgin is the replacement
<MFen> pidgin, whatever
<dencrypt> Nubae: looks as a beginning. I'll start editing it some more after dinner. cya
<asdrubal> what's the current kernel in hardy?
<MFen> it won't connect properly when using the gnome network applet
<Nubae> pidgin = new name for gaim :-)
<Nubae> 2.6.24
<asdrubal> Nubae, what revision?
<asdrubal> still on -8 ?
<Nubae> think so yes
<P2502> Transmission seriously failed for me, restarting from 460 MiB and not from downloaded 1 GiB, never seen this happen with utorrent
<tabularasa> anybody get synergy to work in the lastest hardy?
<Nubae> -8-14
<Nubae> use ktorrent or deluge
<Nubae> ktorrent is great
<P2502> well why it is included in hardy if i supposed to use deluge?
<Nubae> its just 2 other options
<Nubae> developers are only human
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<savvas> !sexy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> teach that bot some real apps :)
<heret1c> !mobile
<ubotu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<h3sp4wn> Lord forbid any embedded device I ever get runs ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> They don't support any of the main cpu's people use for embedded systems anyway
<jamalf> Ugh, are ati drivers in Hardy broken altogether?
<jamalf> ...Oh, it works if I turn DRI off.
<Aeroraptor> I hope GMA isn't :P
<h3sp4wn> Wouldn't be at all surprised
<jamalf> I hate ATI :(
<heret1c> There's a debian version for ARM procs (SA. Xscale) afaik.
<h3sp4wn> jamalf: which ati exactly ?
<jamalf> The worst of all. Xpress 200
<MFen> there's a new firefox package this morning, maybe things will work better
<Nubae> well, y not use maemo
<Nubae> its pretty well supported by nokia
<Nubae> and ubuntu  will be based on it anyway, from what I understand
<heret1c> Nubae: url?
<jamalf> heret1c, maemo.org
<jamalf> Did Hardy get rid of terminal on other displays? :(
<jamalf> Oh nvm..
<Nubae> what's the name for hardy+1
<Nubae> is it decided yet?
<jamalf> i think i read something about it
<bazhang> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<jamalf> ahh yeah
<jamalf> heh
<Nubae> heh
<heret1c> Nubae: think itæll improve nokia mobile <> linux connectivity? gnokii's terrible.
<Aeroraptor> lol nice
<Nubae> sily name
<jamalf> wait, isn't 8.04 a long time support version?
<jamalf> why would there be a new version so quick after it?
<bazhang> aye
<Nubae> jamalf yeah it is LTS
<Pici> jamalf: Releases are every 6 months.
<Pici> Always.
<jamalf> Ahh
<bazhang> forever.
<Nubae> except LTSes which are every 2 years
<Aeroraptor> radioactive raccoon should be next :D
<jamalf> So what does it mean for a release to be LTS exactly?
<Pici> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jamalf> Ahh alright
<jamalf> Makes sense :)
<jamalf> I think, I'm getting closer and closer to just going back to Feisty
<Pici> guaranteed security patches for those periods of time.
<Nubae> jamalf, don't
<jamalf> Nubae, I can't get ATI to work :(
<Nubae> stick with hardy
<Nubae> it works
<Nubae> I'm running X1450
<jamalf> Not for me
<Aeroraptor> apparently not, Nubae
<jamalf> I mean, I got it to last night. But a lot of other things were wrong so I figured I would reformat and try from scratch again.
<jamalf> Well now, I can't get it to work at all.
<jamalf> I had a lot of trouble last night with the same issue too
<Aeroraptor> if hardy works with GMA X3100 I'll jump right on it but no one is answering me
<Nubae> for gutsy I had to compile kernel modules
<jamalf> The ATI ones?
<Nubae> yes
<jamalf> I did that last night, didn't work either
<jamalf> I'll try again just for the sake of trying I guess, can't hurt much more
<Nubae> I followed the phoronix howto
<Nubae> let me see if I can re-find it
<jamalf> I used this one in Gutsy: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<jamalf> They don't have a Hardy version yet, but I got it it installed last night following similar steps
<jamalf> There was something else I had to install though
<MFen> is anyone else getting copious 'import site failed' errors on anything python?
<Nubae> for me hardy autodetected my x1450 which I was very surprised with
<jamalf> I wish it did for me :(
<jamalf> Xpress 200 are crap though
<jamalf> From what I've heard they have something weird with their memory since they're embedded... I don't know for sure htough
<bardyr> w00t bug #194482 is confirmed :D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194482 in gvfs "gvfs can't access SFTP on alternate ports" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194482
<bardyr> and fixed :D
<jamalf> I love the way FF3 looks in Gnome :)
<Nubae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596671
<jamalf> Ahh thanks :)
<Nubae> taht has some complex stuff on making ati work, and a link to the phoronix howto In used
<jamalf> FireGL?
<Nubae> yeah like SLI but for ati
<jamalf> ..oh, I don't use that .. at all lol
<jamalf> Its a laptop
<Nubae> u can probably ignore tha bit unless u have 2 cards
<MFen> nope, ff3 is still broken
<MFen> see ya. going back to ff2.
<MFen> ah god dammit
<MFen> hardy broke python
<P2502> any GUI for making ADSL PPPOE connections in kubuntu?
<MFen> oh well, easy to fix
<P2502> probably in KDE4?
<flipstar> knetworkmanager?
<heret1c> P2502: KPPP?
<P2502> i cant find it in knetworkmanager or kppp
<heret1c> k menu > internet > kppp
<jamalf> weird, this time the ati installer is downloading its own packages... i've never seen it do that before
<Nubae> the middle of that document is the important part
<Nubae> install the build environment
<Nubae> install kernel source and then ati driver
<bardyr> does anybody else have a problem with udevd always trying to access the cd-rom but failing?
<jamalf> Hrm,.. it keeps failing for me now
<jamalf> Oh wait, I think I know why.... I forgot to enable the multiverse and universe repos
<jamalf> At least, that's the only thing I did different last night
<Nubae> all I can tell u is taht I have t working with catalyst gui and compiz
<Nubae> with no crashes
<dencrypt> Nubae: ok if I /msg?
<Nubae> sure
<P2502> <heret1c> i think kppp is for dial-up only
<P2502> it asking me for modem and phone number
<P2502> and knetworkmanager now have all fields empty and tabs disabled since i configured static ip
<WorkingOnWis1> what other browser can I run stabily with firefox that has flash support? as in run borh browsers at the same time.
<WorkingOnWis1> borth=both
<bardyr> WorkingOnWis1, Opera should be stable
<WorkingOnWis1> forgot all about that one...
<dencrypt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firefox3AMD64Java
<dencrypt> what do you think?
<Nubae> wish it would stop compiling already ;-)
<h3sp4wn> If that really is all it takes then somehow we should request a rebuild
<Arwen> argh.... azureus is broken too. Maybe GTK+ in general is.
<dencrypt> Nubae: yeah, it's a real pain :)
<Nubae> especially, cause I want to reboot into hardy
<dencrypt> don't say I didn't warn you :)
<Nubae> heh, yeah, but that's me, running hardy on a production server with 100 students too
<Nubae> living on the edge
<dencrypt> Hardcore :D
<WorkingOnWis1> should I get the gutsy package of Opera?
<dencrypt> Nubae: you didn't get any messages from me?
<chand> hi
<WorkingOnWis1> while we're talkin bout Firefox plugins....is adobes flash still broke for Hardy, and is the gnash plugin super unstable in general, or am I just lucky?
<Nubae> yeah, i did and responded
<Nubae> I suppose u didnt receive from me?
<chand> someone get Hardy works on macbook santa rosa ?
<dencrypt> Nubae: nope
<Nubae> no gnash is fine
<jamalf> Wow synergy behaves horribly in hardy
<bardyr> chand, it should work?
<Arwen> WorkingOnWis1, YouTube plays fine (cannot and will not use the world "good" to refer to YouTube)
<Nubae> hmmm... weird
<WorkingOnWis1> oh...left out a detail...AMD64.
<Nubae> sent thats why I received no response
<Arwen> so Adobe Flash can't be totally b0rk3d
<dencrypt> Nubae: not identified?
<chand> bardyr: i can't get keyboard and touchpad working
<Arwen> oh.... well, your fault for using flash on x86-64...
<WorkingOnWis1> Arwen: are u on amd64?
<Nubae> use gnash on x86-64 it works great
<Nubae> inlcuding youtube with sound
<WorkingOnWis1> Arwen: yeah...but I got 6gb of ram....
<bardyr> chand, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa
<chand> bardyr: no right click on touchpad and some strange keyboard layout
<chand> bardyr: i followed this and another for fedora, touchpad seems not detected
<WorkingOnWis1> Nubae: if I open 2 tabs that both have flash, it isnt long before npviewer.bim zombies
<WorkingOnWis1> bim=bin
<Nubae> weird, well for me, no problems, and I have 100 students running firefox and flash at the same time sometimes
<Nubae> gnash
<Nubae> I mean
<Nubae> dencrypt, just sent you some messages, guess u are not getting them
<dencrypt> nope
<dencrypt> and you are identified?
<Nubae> identified?
<chand> bardyr: on fedora guide, two kernel patches are needed, il will try to apply them
<Arwen> ok, Az works now... ff is still broken
<Arwen> who maintains firefox? man I've got a piece of my mind to give him..
<dencrypt> Nubae: you have to register and identify on freenet to be able to send pm
<jamalf> Does anyone know why when using the fglrx drivers I would get a black screen?
<Pici> Are you using xserver-xgl?
<Nubae> ah.... I didnt do taht and didnt know that
<jamalf> Pici, no
<Pici> jamalf: Good.
<dencrypt> Nubae: well now you know :)
<jamalf> Well, I just installed xorg-driver-fglrx again, restarting now. Lets see if it works.
<jamalf> o.o
<jamalf> it showed the login screen
<Nubae> whats the link?
<jamalf> i wonder if its actually running on the fglrx drivers
<Arwen> oh yeah, another gripe - fglrx 8.2 (current version) breaks on X300SE chips
<Nubae> as long as u have flgrx in xorg.conf
<jamalf> so, i do have a question. did something change with the way xorg.conf works?
<Arwen> it corrupts the kdm login screen and causes very poor OpenGL performance
<jamalf> it doesn't have a driver line at all :
<Arwen> jamalf, yeah, there's more autodetection in xorg now
<Arwen> xrandr and stuff
<jamalf> ohh
<Nubae> its in that document
<jamalf> well, i logged in and it gave me a white screen with a cursor :\
<Nubae> an example xorg.conf
<Arwen> huh, wine segfaults on start
<jamalf> Would compiz try to start automatically if I installed fglrx?
<Pici> I think theres a bug logged for that.
<jamalf> I remember having a problem where the screen would go white due to compiz
<flipstar> Arwen: wine-0.9.56 works for me ..
<Arwen> I've got .55 - are you using an upstream one or something?
<flipstar> i downloaded it from winehq
<flipstar> its not yet in the repos
<Arwen> yeah... I might go compile theirs manually
<WorkingOnWis1> dencrypt: is icedtea done compiling?
<dencrypt> WorkingOnWis1: yes.
<WorkingOnWis1> dencrypt: how long dod it finally take?
<Nubae> mine isn't
<WorkingOnWis1> dod=did
<Nubae> so... about 4 hours like dencrypt says
<WorkingOnWis1> wow
<dencrypt> yeah, somewhere around 4 hours
<dencrypt> on my 6000+ x2 amd64
<WorkingOnWis1> guess I'll start that and go to work!
<dencrypt> only got 1gb ram though
<jamalf> OH great, compiz has a segfault when I log in
<jamalf> how can i disable compiz?
<Nubae> i'm compiling on xeon processors with 8 gigs ram
<Nubae> so no difference
<WorkingOnWis1> Nubae: do they make that macing in a laptop?? haha
<WorkingOnWis1> machine
<Nubae> nah this is a hp rack server
 * Nubae twiddles him thumbs waiting for java to compile
<jamalf> Hardy hate sme
<pushax> hi all.   on Alfpa 5 hardy heron has anyone had the problem with libpython not working properly?  I can't access soem control panel areas.  like monitor settings!
<jamalf> so because of xrandr, I don't have to worry about putting the Driver line for it to use fglrx?
<P2502> i wonder isnt OS codenames are for "internal" use? why they are used so much for everyone? 7.04, 7.10, 8.04 makes more sense for me.
<jamalf> Ugh,. damn. I can't do this. I'm going to have to wait until Hardy is officially released... I can't get fglrx to work.
<pushax> is there a offical repository for hardy heron
<jamalf> pushax, yeah there is
<flipstar> pushax: did you update recently the python thing should already be fixed..
<pushax> flipstar: nope as I don't think I have the right repository in my source list
<savvas> Anyone knows what this is: Feb 26 18:54:27 ubuntu -- MARK --
<flipstar> there should be repos as default
<pushax> flipstar:  hmmm let me check the ver
<savvas> I get that a lot in my system logs
<savvas> pushax: what's the name of the package?
<pushax> 17 dec 2007 ver
<savvas> libpythonize0 ?
<pushax> savvas: I'm pretty new to linux.  package as in lipython?
<pushax> I'm picking main reps in adept.  let me check if new items
<savvas> well you said libpython isn't working, i can't find such package
<pushax> I was using local mirrors
<savvas> ah, kde.. can't help sorry :)
<pushax> this build is so impressive with hd detection.  I loved how my ntfs drives auto found
<savvas> pushax: if you're new to linux i wouldn't suggest using hardy heron, sometimes stuff break
<lucasvo> hi
<Unksi> hi
<lucasvo> I have some FF3 incompatible addons that I really rely on. Can I downgrade to FF2?
<pushax> savvas: I can work things out pretty quick.  I've used to run a redhat server in it's inital release.
<pushax> just returned.
<savvas> oh, welcome back hehe
<flipstar> lucasvo: sure why not ?
<lucasvo> also, is it because of current development, that it takes me so long to boot? will that get any better? any tips on how to optimize?
<pushax> heheh thx.  mainly come back to do programming.  widows platform has become to restrictive
<pushax> hheh widows...
<savvas> lucasvo: you can download firefox 2 from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<lucasvo> savvas: Shouldn't I use apt?
<savvas> lucasvo: extract it on desktop or somewhere in its own folder and run it
<savvas> well... i'm not an expert in downgrading but.. hm..
<lucasvo> savvas: I'll try downloading it.
<flipstar> lucasvo: firefox 2 is not in the repos anymore
<lucasvo> thanks for the help
<lucasvo> is anyone using rescuetime?
<savvas> lucasvo: have you tried firefox-2 ?
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy firefox-2
<savvas> firefox-2: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu3
<savvas> it's in my repos :p
<smeuuh> hey, anyone else has a problem with restricted-modules ? i can't install it for some reason since i last updated
<lucasvo> savvas: not in mine.
<savvas> lucasvo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox-2
<savvas> scroll down to "download"
<savvas> choose your architecture and a mirror :)
<flipstar> okay right firefox2 is still in there ..
<P2502> firefox 3 b4 soon
<P2502> next week
<flipstar> great, there were nice changes with every new beta :)
<Assid> ff3 sucks donkeys buttocks
<Arwen> argh... the "radeon" driver still has broken Xvideo...
<Arwen> and fglrx is fubar too...
<Arwen> dear god....
<lucasvo> savvas: apparently there's no package for my architectuer
<lucasvo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/firefox-2/filelist
<P2502> Assid:  javascript benchmark: FF2 29s, FF3 7s, http://cybernetnews.com/2008/02/25/firefox-3-performance-gets-a-boost/ now prove your point
<flipstar> Assid: whats you problem with ff3 ?
<dencrypt> YEAH!
<dencrypt> tell
<Assid> yahoo mail doesnt work
<Assid> a few sites have issues working it
<P2502> agree, but it is beta... maybe b4 will fix it
<P2502> what i dont like is a how long FF3 in development
<smeuuh> nobody has a problem with linux-restricted-modules ? for me there is only 2.6.24.9 available, but the metapackages seem to expect .10
<savvas> lucasvo: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/firefox/firefox-2_2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<savvas> you were supposed to click on the architecture, not the "file list" link :)
<Arwen> someone - how do I install fglrx on xorg 7.3? There's no "device" section in xorg.conf
<Milos_SD> why can't I install kernel update 2.6.24.10 ? :S
<Arwen> not all of it is out yet?
<Arwen> actually, I'm running -10 right now, but I had to kill the restricted modules
<Assid> i think even if its beta.. if FF3 has a better js engine. it should work out of the box
<Arwen> FF3 is.... broken
<smeuuh> Milos_SD, so you have the same problem as me :)
<smeuuh> it seems there is something wrong with linux-restricted-modules
<Milos_SD> And nvidia driver problem (after restart it won't work)...
<Arwen> anyone - how to install fglrx?
<savvas> Milos_SD: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-10-generic
<Milos_SD> I have to install nvidia.run after reboot
<smeuuh> Milos_SD, i suppose we just have to wait
<flipstar> what 2.6.24-1
<savvas> what's your archive mirror? http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<flipstar> what 2.6.24-10 is out ?? is still have 2.6.24-8 ..
<savvas> flipstar: change your archive mirror to uk, gb or us
<flipstar> i use the main server
<savvas> uh weird
<smeuuh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic : no i386
<smeuuh> i think that's the problem
<savvas> hey hold a sec
<savvas> 2.6.24-8-generic lol
<Arwen> anyone - how to install fglrx?
<flipstar> oh there it is in the new updates
<savvas> flipstar: linux-image is still linked to version 2.6.24.8.8
<Pici> !info linux
<ubotu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.8.8 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<sjuerges> having a problem with hardy, cant switch to a VT any more, screen goes black first then does weird color things (using nvidia restricted drivers)
<Milos_SD> sjuerges, how did you installed nvidia restricted drivers?
<savvas> Pici: looks like someone forgot to link it to the new kernel image? heh
<sjuerges> restrcted driver manager
<sjuerges> (before the update to hardy)
<jamalf> Does anyone know why xorg-driver-fglrx would cause the screen to go black when the login screen loads?
<jamalf> I don't know how to go to the Xorg log to look at it since it goes black right after Ubuntu is done booting up and I can't switch to a separate display to use the terminal.
<Arwen> jamalf, because recent versions of all ATI drivers (win and lin) are broken
<Arwen> broken beyond all recognition
<h3sp4wn> jamalf: boot in recovery mode
<h3sp4wn> and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Arwen> more importantly, how do I install fglrx for crying out loud?
<Arwen> someone answer
<h3sp4wn> restricted drivers thingy but if its broken do you really want to
<flipstar> i dont have/like/use ati
<Arwen> I need to
<Arwen> xorg-video-ati is fubar
<h3sp4wn> Its working here (I need to switch back to XiG at some point as I own a license)
<Arwen> Well, I don't care if it works for you... it doesn't work here (XVideo color correction is BROKEN)
<DanaG> Hmm.  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_tcore_release&num=1
<h3sp4wn> Arwen: forget it easier if I just /ignore you
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fosdem_08_bridgman&num=1
<jamalf> Is there a way to tell what driver X is currently using?
<Arwen> jamalf, glxinfo
<DanaG> I'm hoping by summer ATI will be good enough for me to ditch NVIDIA.
<sveri> i cant imagine to go back to ati
<sveri> and i cant imagin ati making me come back
<Arwen> DanaG, not going to happen
<Arwen> it gets worse and worse each release
<jamalf> lol
<h3sp4wn> sveri: Its amd now though isn't it
<sveri> h3sp4wn: i know, we'll see if the drivers will get better
<Arwen> I can only say that they haven't... only worse
<h3sp4wn> I am pretty happy with this quadro - perhaps ati/amd care more about the drivers for the fireGL stuff
<jamalf> Hrm,.. so I got it to boot with fglrx
<jamalf> But when I do fglrxinfo it says its using mesa as the opengl renderer :(
<Arwen> dear dear... then you need to go fix it :-(
<Arwen> but seriously, how do I specify fglrx instead of ati? xorg.conf looks way different to me than it used to
<jamalf> Haha, yeah! If I could I would :(
<jamalf> In the Device section
<jamalf> Add Driver "fglrx"
<Arwen> oh, that easy? hehe........
<jamalf> Lol, maybe
<jamalf> Its not really working for me
<jamalf> But from what I've heard I have a pretty bad ATI card as far as Linux support goes
<jamalf> Well, its not really even a card
<Arwen> mine is even worse.
<Arwen> X300SE -- no support anywhere
<Arwen> and all kinds of weird rendering bugs
<jamalf> Really? ... Oh ... Damn :(
<Arwen> yeah... everything OpenGL displays with diagonal lines all over
<Arwen> and the login screen is fubar
<jamalf> Oh wow
<jamalf> You win then, lol
<Arwen> it was better back in Gutsy, but oh well...
<jamalf> Yeah...
<jamalf> I'm debating just going back until Hardy is officially released
<Arwen> the open source driver worked better for me back in Feisty too :-(
<jamalf> You can use the OS drivers?
<Arwen> yeah, r300 core.
<Arwen> but even 2d accel is kind of dodgy...
<jamalf> I can't... I'm stuck to fglrx
<Arwen> and damn wine takes forever to compile...
<jamalf> Oh yeah, lol... compiling wine took me hours last time I did it
<Arwen> it's misleading since the source is only slightly larger than MPlayer's :-P
<Arwen> and MPlayer takes 5 minutes to build
<jamalf> hahaha
<Arwen> but you know, I hear Microsoft has a special cluster for building Windows and it just barely manages to compile daily
<Arwen> so :-P
<Arwen> (now if only "make" had a progress meter...)
<jamalf> i know right!
 * jamalf sighs
<jamalf> I don't know what else to try...
<Arwen> Microsoft Windows!
<jamalf> hahaha
<jamalf> riight
<Arwen> actually, that wouldn't help me :-P
<jamalf> lol
<Arwen> it would still be broken
<jamalf> why?
<Arwen> same bugs in fglrx are present in current ATI Catalyst releases
<Arwen> namely - fubar'ed GL
<jamalf> oh lol
<jamalf> i just wish i could load fglrx
<jamalf> :(
<Arwen> hah
<Arwen> tried reading through /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jamalf> sort of
<jamalf> i'll try looking again
<Arwen> huh, wine compiling just finished -- installing may or may not succeed
<francisco_> hi can i install hardy heron from kubuntu 7.10?
<dencrypt> topic
<Arwen> well, I managed to get fglrx to kind of work... no DR though
<Assid> compiz is messed up again
<Assid> once again i can see the black windows before they are "drawn"
<dencrypt> we are so supprised :)
<jamalf> With DRI is disabled would 3d acceleration never work?
<Arwen> jamalf, still having issues with fglrx?
<jamalf> Well, I get it running
<jamalf> I have to disable DRI though
<jamalf> And OpenGL says its using mesa
<Arwen> you wouldn't happen to be on kernel 2.6.24-10 would you? the fglrx.ko module for that version doesn't exist yet :-P
<napsy_> hm hardy has some serious issues with touchpad recognition
<Pici> Log a bug then.
<napsy_> i did
<YahooLaptop> does hardy still use compiz fusion like gutsy?
<napsy_> nop
<Pici> It uses it
<napsy_> compozite is enabled but gnome doesn't use compiz for effects
<smeuuh> hey, why wouldn't this package have an i386 version ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic
<Pici> smeuuh: Because it isnt built/uploaded yet.
<bardyr> has anybody successfully installed the latest kernel?
<Arwen> bardyr, -10? I have
<bardyr> ye
<Arwen> smeuuh, the maintainer screwed up
<jianfei> hi, does anyone know a good desktop sidebar for hardy?
<smeuuh> i hope  he fixes that soon, i'm afraid to reboot now :)
<Arwen> I'm ticked off too, he killed my 3d acceleration
<Arwen> but even worse is the firefox dev...
<jpatrick> smeuuh: seems to be built: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/2.6.10.5-1.1
<rsk> let's not get grumpy
<Arwen> jpatrick, that's 2.6.10 :-P
<rsk> you know things are in development
<Pici> Please stop complaining about the developers. This is a support channel, not a place to whine about bugs.
<Arwen> not 2.6.24-10
<bardyr> :D
<Pici> s/bugs/bugs and devs/
<Arwen> well, someone go tell the firefox maintainer to rebuild the package. It installs nothing.
<void^> there's a reason why you should look at the list of packages to be upgraded, and the list of held back packages
<YahooLaptop> [rant] too many people talk in #ubuntu :(
<Arwen> people talk in IRC channels? who woulda know :)
<YahooLaptop> i know, its _supposed_ to be idle relay chat
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<Arwen> void^, there isn't a functional version lol
<Arwen> but anway, it's not inhibiting use (although I can't compile VLC because of him...)
<DanaG> Hmm, commited.  Any ETA on the fix arriving in repos?
<jamalf> Arwen, Sorry I was away for a bit. No, I'm on 2.6.24-8
<Arwen> jamalf, oh, never mind then :-)
 * Arwen waits patiently for new packages to roll out...
<Arwen> but at least I got my Xvideo now and that's all I really needed
<YahooLaptop> so are the Realtek 8187B drivers in hardy? :p
<jamalf> Arwen, Lol I found info on bug 189343
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189343 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "DRI doesn't work with fglrx 8.01" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189343
<jamalf> I tried submitting a ticket to ATI to see if they have looked at that at all...
<jamalf> The chances of them reading/answering me are very close to none though, at least that's what I assume
<YahooLaptop> ATI have been good in the past for me, in terms of responding, their responses suck though
<Arwen> jamalf, 8.01?
<jamalf> Arwen, Its the issue with any fglrx, not just 8.01
<jamalf> That's what the title says
<Arwen> ah
<jamalf> I have the same issue. I can't use DRI with fglrx
<jamalf> That may not be the reason things aren't working, but that's all I have right now :\
<Arwen> that would explain a lot of things...
<jamalf> I'm tired of dealing with drivers for today though
<jamalf> I'm leaving it as it is and just waiting for a fix
 * jamalf wonders why some updates for xorg-driver-fglrx just showed up...
<Arwen> they did?
<jamalf> I don't know
<jamalf> I mean, for me yes
<jamalf> But I don't know if its just me screwing things up or if its a new package
<Arwen> hmm, updating packages lists...
<Mohero> 'lo all
<muszek> I wrote a bug reports - many programs are affected (audio conflicts between two groups of apps) and I don't know how to file it (what package?).  Could someone please take a look at http://www.muszek.com/hardy-audio-bug and tell me?
<muszek> s/reports/report
<thegve> Good evening. I am trying to run either Eclipse or Netbeans(my preverred IDE), but both fail to run. The first is probably messed up by myself (whatever) but Netbeans seams to have libnb-apisupport1-java as a dependency which in turn requires a java7 platform.
<thegve> As I read in the FAQ IcedTea does not yet support Sound, SNMP or Javascript, I wonder if this isn't a bit too early to already require java7 at this stage.
<thegve> is there a reason besides the fact that it is opensource to have icedtea as a dependency
<thegve> Hardy is rock stable compared to dapper and up I used in their testing stages by the way, really suprised
<h3sp4wn> thegve: Look on the sun bugzilla for the libxcb issue
<Yaroze> nice that FF3 doesnt respect workspaces...
<thegve> sound in icedtea: ETA: before the end of August
<thegve> Yaroze: And has a LOT of rendering issues
<thegve> like taskbars being rendered here and there in the webpages
<h3sp4wn> Its fine for me (except I use 32 bit firefox2 on my core2)
<thegve> And long usernames in the messenger/chat window of gmail being rendered over the inbox
<h3sp4wn> No issues with it on 32 bit on my pentium m
<thegve> But it's a lot faster
<thegve> compared to 2
<h3sp4wn> (other than the certificates thing being a bit annoying)
<thegve> so I expect stuff to improve
<Arwen> image rendering still has issues :-\
<h3sp4wn> Things are usually faster until they get closer to release
<h3sp4wn> then hacks / security updates patches make the end up dog slow
<thegve> I like the way the "shall I remember your password" thingie works. The page keeps loading in the background, makes me actually read the question and not randomly click to get the popup away
<h3sp4wn> I think I prefer konqueror4 (But I don't use any other kde4 stuff so I am not using it at the moment)
<muszek> I liked Opera's handling of passwords better... it can save passwords per unique URL or per domain (firefox does only the latter), so that I could have different user/pass for localhost/one and localhsot/two
<Assid> okay after the lat set of updates
<Assid> the brightness panel (for laptop) doesnt work right
<Arwen> anyone know how to make firefox 3's tab bar span onto multiple rows instead of scrolling?
<thegve> muszek: I have 3 gmail accounts, password remembering for all three of them won't work at all, but that's hard to safely overcome I think
<Assid> anyone know the binary the runs when you increase/decrease brightness on a laptop?
<Assid> some applet or somethig i think
<Assid> nvm got it
<h3sp4wn> Assid: At least on my thinkpad that is in hardware
<h3sp4wn> (Doesn't stop gnome resetting it though which is annoying )
<thegve> h3sp4wn: A probably stupid question: Where would I find the sun bugzilla? I am searching for it but I can't find it
<oliver_g_> hello
<void^> thegve: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<oliver_g_> do you know where to get the public key for the dbgsym packages for hardy?
<h3sp4wn> thegve: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb/+bug/191579 also (The workaround is LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1 in /etc/environment)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191579 in libxcb "Java crashes while accessing X11" [Undecided,Invalid]
<h3sp4wn> Perhaps thats the wrong one
<h3sp4wn> Speaking of Sun somehow on one of my machines I have managed to add the Open Terminal button to my right click menu (but I cannot for the life of me repeat it on the other)
<thegve> h3sp4wn: It is the problem I have indeed
<thegve> A lot of "this is not my problem" stuff on the bugs.sun.com link
<thegve> The bug get's redirected a lot :)
<h3sp4wn> Yep I suppose it isn't suns fault people want to mess with xlib
<h3sp4wn> It should be upto them to make sure its 100% compatible
<DanaG> So much for Intel wireless being best for Linux.....
<DanaG> When I resume from suspend with my wireless hotkey off, my wifi card breaks.
<DanaG> If I try to rmmod or modprobe -r the iwl3945 module, rmmod or modprobe just hangs.
<h3sp4wn> The best would have to have working and reliable WDS
<Arwen> info bug 93332
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93332 in wajig "wajig suggests 'base-config' not packaged in ubuntu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93332
<Arwen> how can you release a fix but be undecided about it?
<jfanaian> What's better/recommended, gnash or flashplugin?
<Arwen> Adobe Flash
<Arwen> better at least
<jfanaian> Ah okay
<jfanaian> I think I'm having the problem you were having earlier with Flash lol
<jfanaian> Heh, flash crashes whenever it tries to play audio
<ionstorm> my restricted-modules is broken, any idea why this could be
<Arwen> ionstorm, did you upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-10?
<ionstorm> yea
<Arwen> are you on i386?
<ionstorm> I cannot get the restricted modules for it
<ionstorm> yea
<Arwen> the dev screwed up
<ionstorm> o
<Arwen> he forgot to package them
<ionstorm> should I grab i386?
<Arwen> it won't help
<ionstorm> shit
<Arwen> you can revert to -8 kernel or wait it out
<jpatrick> !ohmy | ionstorm
<ubotu> ionstorm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ionstorm> thanks
<Arwen> on another note...
<ionstorm> yea, -8 is broken for me
<Arwen> !info firefox-3.0-dev
<ionstorm> -7 works
<ubotu> firefox-3.0-dev (source: firefox-3.0): Development files for Mozilla Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Arwen> b0rk3d :-)
<ionstorm> lol
<Arwen> 8kB lol
<heret1c> can anyone do anything with the ff3 > edit > preferences > applications window?
<DanaG> This is my impression of flash:   *segfault*
<Arwen> heret1c, not me
<Arwen> DanaG, wine is broken like that too :-)
<DanaG> Browsing YouTube is miserable -- it segfaults every three pages or so.
<ionstorm> nvidia is broke in -8 kernel right?
<Arwen> dunno, I have ATI. It's always broken.
 * Arwen curses...
<ionstorm> lol
<jfanaian> Arwen, what's wrong with firefox-3.0-dev?
<oliver_g_> heret1c: do what? it works here at first glance
<Arwen> jfanaian, look at the sizes
<heret1c> DanaG: works fine here (flv-in-ff3)
<Arwen> it's empty :-)
<jfanaian> Oh! Lol
<jfanaian> The dev packages
<Arwen> it's preventing me from compiling my software :-(
<jfanaian> So audio is not working in flash?
<Arwen> if I use firefox-2-dev instead would that work?
<Arwen> jfanaian, works here
<heret1c> oliver_g_:  h'm. it is for setting up external helper apps, yes? can type into the "search" box, but nothing happens
<jfanaian> oh :\
<jfanaian> wow cool
<oliver_g_> heret1c: works here
<jfanaian> if you close gnome-panel it opens back up on its own
<oliver_g_> heret1c: if i type asf, it hides all entries except for two (for ASF video)
<Arwen> !find kdesudo
<ubotu> Found: kdesudo, kdesudo-kde4
<heret1c> oliver_g_: curious.
<oliver_g_> heret1c: what firefox version do you have?
<jfanaian> Hardy doesn't like me... Gutsy was nicer to me :(
<oliver_g_> i have ff 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 installed
<heret1c> oliver_g_: same as u.
<oliver_g_> heret1c: can you edit items in the list? like, change the action for MP3 to "always ask"?
<heret1c> oliver_g_: the icon at the end of the "search" box (presumably "find"?) is greyed out here
<heret1c> don'y gey a list.
<heret1c>         get
<oliver_g_> heret1c: that button is the clear button
<Arwen> Under KDE, starting GTK+ apps using kdesu/sudo/whatever causes them to use the default theme. This is different from Gutsy. Is there a fix?
<oliver_g_> if you type in the search box, the button should be activated
<Arwen> oliver_g_, I just see a blank square
<oliver_g_> Arwen: the whole tab is blank?
<heret1c> oliver_g_: anything I type - nothing happens.
<Arwen> well, there's a search entry, a greyed out "clear" button and a black square underneath
<Arwen> s/black/grey
<oliver_g_> Arwen: wow...
<oliver_g_> Arwen: how many firefox updates have you done on that installation already?
<oliver_g_> :-)
<Arwen> err, none
<oliver_g_> hmm
<oliver_g_> I had two FF updates so far I think
<Arwen> I just upgraded yesterda
<oliver_g_> Arwen: do you have 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 installed?
<Arwen> yes
<oliver_g_> did you upgrade from Gutsy?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> was I not supposed to?
<oliver_g_> then maybe FF didn't cope with the transition from FF2 to FF3?
<Arwen> dunno, I tried with a clean profile and I just installed firefox fresh after upgrading
 * oliver_g_ doesn't trust the update mechanisms :-)
<oliver_g_> Arwen: in that case I suppose it would create a new clean profile
 * Arwen was using a Mozilla Corp build until he got to 3.0b3 --> fonts stopped working
<oliver_g_> Arwen: can you type in the search box? does it do anything?
<Arwen> can type, does nothing
<bardyr> has anyone noticed that udevd has gone crazy? and printing [  651.483895] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table [  651.484822] device-mapper: table: 253:1: liear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed in dmesg every 0.01 ms
<bardyr> i cant seem to find any open bugs on launchpad
<Arwen> bardyr, doesn't happen here
<bardyr> and i dont want to open a bugreport before i get the -10 kernel updated
<jianfei> just installed updates and my res has dropped to 800*600? any ideas?
<bardyr> jianfei, nvidia/ati?
<jianfei> yeh
<jianfei> :-(
<flipstar> oO
<flipstar> nvidia OR ati ..
<jianfei> nvidia
<flipstar> you installed the driver by yourself ?
<bardyr> jianfei, start nvidia-settings what does it say?
<jianfei> auto update
<bardyr> jianfei, you probably need the restricted-modules for the new kernel
<flipstar> i thought they would do that by themself..(?)
<jianfei> cant even get to system the res is to low
<Assid> reboot
<Assid> rb
<Arwen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/182038 <-- why should the video driver affect firefox rendering? unless firefox somehow gained OpenGL rendering abilities between 2.x and now
<moomo1> help
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xulrunner-1.9 "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Arwen> moomo1, with?
<moomo1> today my ubuntu updated, 44 updates
<moomo1> and now it dont works
<Arwen> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<moomo1> before i had pretty desktop with compiz, now it said it didnt detect my stuff, so it was like 640x480 with vesa or vga
<moomo1> now i manually put it to NVIDIA 8600 in screen & graphics
<Arwen> haha, I assume your kernel updated right?
<moomo1> i think so
<Arwen> and you were using binary drivers?
<moomo1> yes
<Arwen> and your PC architechture is i386?
<moomo1> yes
<Arwen> then you'll just have to wait till new restricted modules show up
<moomo1> oh
<jianfei> my gfx is nvidia 7600
<jianfei> i dont see any restriced drivers
<moomo1> it updates to 2.6.24.10 before it was 2.6.24.4 i think, and i had proprietary nvidia-gfx-new driver
<moomo1> when will it come new restricted modules ?
<moomo1> its one restricted module in Update Manager, but its "gray" so i acnt install it
<thegve> I have just updated everything, I think it is wise to keep my system running until the new restricted modules arive ....
<Arwen> when someone from the kernel team realizes they screwed up
<moomo1> oh ok
<SeveredHead> Hello everyone.
<moomo1> my mouse double-clicks instead of single clicks too :(
<moomo1> why is this?
<SeveredHead> Does anyone happen to know if there are Wine problems in Hardy?
<SeveredHead> (Figured I'd jump in here and ask before Googling)
<thegve> But a 'normal update' keeps a previous one in the menulst I think?
<thegve> SeveredHead: Or look it up in launchpad
<thegve> I was having wine problems in Hardy
<thegve> but I blamed myself for that
<Arwen> wine is currently broken
<thegve> I used some scripts I shouldn't use
<moomo1> well just cuz it updated kernel, it shouldnt make graphics driver incompatible
<moomo1> my wine dont even work in hardy
<Arwen> moomo1, it does because part of the driver is in the kernel
<Arwen> and that part is proprietary
<h3sp4wn> Wine segfaults straight away here (on amd64 anyway)
<Arwen> same here
<Arwen> the old Gutsy version works, and supposedly manually compiling does too
<jianfei> i'll reboot
<heret1c> *phew*
<SeveredHead> Yeah, there's a segfault bug.
<SeveredHead> Bug #191575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<h3sp4wn> Is there a workaround that takes 5 mins or less ?
<SeveredHead> People say the 0.9.54 Gutsy package works.
<h3sp4wn> If there isn't I can wait
<Arwen> h3sp4wn, if you haven't ignored me, the old one works and you can manually build .56 from upstream
<h3sp4wn> I don't actually need it quite yet
<Arwen> so he did ignore me.... his problem then
<h3sp4wn> (still not too sure whether I trust works in wine to mean works in windows for my program though)
<heret1c> Oooo... serious stuff to apt-get upgrade now...
<smallfoot-> thank god i ahve windows xp, since i cant rely on hardy alpha for mission critical objectives such as porno, as it now dont work due to the update
<SeveredHead> Hmm...
<smallfoot-> how long does it take until they fix the nvidia graphics?
<SeveredHead> Whoo, no segfault. ^__^
<h3sp4wn> What is wrong with them I just got a new kernel + restricted modules
<smallfoot-> also, on kernel.org there is 2.6.24.3, so how can ubuntu have 2.6.24.10 ????
<h3sp4wn> why not just boot the old kernel for the time being
<Assid> smallfoot-: who knows
<h3sp4wn> it doesn't
<smallfoot-> but it says it does
<h3sp4wn> it has 2.6.24-10
<smallfoot-> oh ok
<smallfoot-> shouldnt it be 2.6.24-ubuntu10 then?
<h3sp4wn> the -10 is the ubuntu release number and means nothing under any other context
<smallfoot-> oh
<h3sp4wn> and its based on 2.6.24 - thats all that matters
<smallfoot-> well 2.6.24 is vulnerable to security vulnerabity, it got fixed in 2.6.24.1
<smallfoot-> so now im using old unsecure version, this is not acceptable!
<Arwen> smallfoot-, the fixes were probably backported
<Arwen> instead of the entire kernel
<h3sp4wn> There is no security updates for development releases
<smallfoot-> oh ok
<h3sp4wn> but that should be in anyway by now anyway
<smallfoot-> then why should ppl want use development release, if there are no security update, and they can get hacked?
<jianfei> still 800*600
<Arwen> oh, incidentally, one of the cooler features of 2.6.24 is uvesafb which... doesn't work on Gutsy.
<Arwen> smallfoot-, to... test them and well, develop?
<smallfoot-> uvesafb?
<Arwen> uvesafb is the next-generation vesafb
<smallfoot-> Arwen, well i cant test them if its unsecure
<smallfoot-> oh cool, what its good for? why its better than vesafb?
<h3sp4wn> smallfoot-: Thats not the purpose of it
<Arwen> it's better because you can use custom resolutions
<smallfoot-> and does anyone really use vesafb when they can use like nv, or nvidia?
<Arwen> it makes your tty consoles shinier
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i like shiny
<oliver_g_> smallfoot-: you can test it locally first
<oliver_g_> smallfoot-: no problems with security holes then :-)
<smallfoot-> oliver_g_, test what?
<smallfoot-> oliver_g_, but then i cant use internet, then i cant test the internet stuffs
<smallfoot-> is it reported that 2.6.24-10 kernel update breaks the nvidia graphics on i386?
<Arwen> smallfoot-, typically to exploit a kernel flaw, the attacker needs to have local access. Unless its a flaw in tcp/ip of course.
<smallfoot-> so they know to fix it?
<oliver_g_> smallfoot-: what bug was fixed in 2.6.24.1 then?
<smallfoot-> oliver_g_, a kernel security bug i read on the internet
<Assid> smallfoot-: breaks ?
<smallfoot-> assasukasse, well my desktop isnt pretty when i updated to 2.6.24-10 anymore, before i had compiz and bling now its like 1980 computer
<smallfoot-> Assid*
<jianfei> lol, mine looks like my old 286
<assasukasse> smallfoot-: compiz and the other compositors are just memory hogs and resource wasters..CLI is the answer
<Oli``> The kernel security hole was a local exploit though wasn't it? So it's only a security risk if somebody (not you) has exploit permissions on your box, which probably would only be the case if you're running a public ssh server... no?
<Assid> so compiz is broken again ?
<smallfoot-> assasukasse, but CLI isnt pretty, i use compiz, i have a 3d cube, and my windows gets "beamed up" and when i close them, they burn in fire, its cool!
<Assid> assasukasse: technology wouldnt move if cli was the answer
<assasukasse> actually i think that plain metacity does its work very good
<Assid> smallfoot-: exactly same effects on my desktop
<smallfoot-> Assid, yeah its so cool :D
<assasukasse> i think ppl should concentrate more on drivers and modules
<smallfoot-> but not anymore, because 2.6.24-10 broke it, so now it looks junk
<smallfoot-> thats why they need to make another update
<Arwen> I don't use compiz... it makes everything slow
<smallfoot-> or a "System Restore"
<Arwen> smallfoot-, you could just reinstall the 2.6.24-8 kernel and use that instead
<h3sp4wn> If they did a system restore then me -> Debian
<smallfoot-> Arwen, i dont know how
<jianfei> me either
<h3sp4wn> (Unless they implimented it so well that it was perfect but that would take years of really serious work)
<Arwen> smallfoot-, jianfei, it's in the package list - install it and choose it at bootup
<napsy_> can I somehow force tracker to index a directory?
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> so i guess that nvidia graphics driver dont work anymore is not a bug
<flipstar> damn im afraid now of booting the new kernel :/
<heret1c> h'm.
<Arwen> fortunately for me, even without the kernel module, fglrx can load with 2d accel
<Arwen> yay 4 me
<heret1c> flipstar: worked here (qed)
<flipstar> with nvidia drivers ?
<heret1c> nope.
<heret1c> intel
<Arwen> heh, Intel
<flipstar> whats qed ?
<heret1c> which is hereby demonstrated
<heret1c> quod erat demonstrandum, afaicr.
<flipstar> oh .. okay :)
<Arwen> demonstratum, perfect participle
<jianfei> back on 2.6.24-8 and 1680*1050 res, thanks
<heret1c> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ 8)
<Arwen> heret1c, lame
 * Arwen thinks there's no contest there. Aero is just plain awesome.
<heret1c> even has a happy ending.
<flipstar> bad quality ..
<heret1c> Arwen:  you'd probably fall asleep if u saw my desktop.
<Arwen> hmm?
 * DanaG performs an impression of Flash:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<flipstar> use vlc like i do :P
<DanaG> That's what it does more often than anything else.
<Arwen> gah, firefox 3 doesn't check RSS feeds automatically
<DanaG> Can't use VLC for flash in Firefox, can you?
<Arwen> no, you can't
<flipstar> no, not in firefox
 * Arwen doesn't want his browser showing videos anyway so that's a non-issue
 * DanaG uses adblock plus.
<flipstar> *uses adblock plus&nocript
<DanaG> NoScript is too annoying for me.
<flipstar> i just used "clive --player="/usr/bin/vlc %i --fullscreen" --play=src <url>"
<flipstar> didnt even had to open firefox
<Arwen> which would be a good thing since firefox is broken, but..
<heret1c> Arwen> screenshot.
<Arwen> of?
<flipstar> ..here it works also in firefox..
<heret1c> Arwen> erk. i'm not registered.
<heret1c> Arwen> desktop.
<Arwen> bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xulrunner-1.9 "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<heret1c> slow night.
<dencrypt> yeah
<Arwen> mm hmm
 * heret1c amuses himself by youtubing +reptilian +reporter
<dencrypt> I just took a break from my wiki-work. Might get to bed soon.
 * Arwen patiently waits for linux-restricted-modules
<heret1c>  -generic
 * Arwen impatiently waits for firefox-3.0-dev
<heret1c> hitting apt-get update every minute, eh? 9=
<Kuni> gah
<Kuni> the update to linux headers .10 killed my graphics! It doesn't recognize the card anymore
<Arwen> Kuni, NVIDIA/ATI? i386?
<Kuni> nvidia i386, yes
<Arwen> yep, restricted modules aren't out yet...
<Kuni> gah
<heret1c> held back
<Kuni> well be back in a bit then.
<Assid> Kuni: so no compiz ?
<Kuni> yeah, no compiz
<Assid> your atleast able to use metacity right?
<Kuni> I did manage to get my resolution back to 1920x1200 though
<Kuni> yes
<Assid> xorg got overwritten ?
<Kuni> but my screenlets are really starting to tick me off. :)
<Kuni> dunno, but it wasn't reading right, so I reconfigured it
<Kuni> well, I'll be back shortly
<dutchpot> you're luckier than me, I'm stuck in 800x600 right now ;-)
<dutchpot> ...what's up with my name
<Arwen> Funny, my setup still works
<Arwen> yay 4 separate 2d and 3d acceleration
<bardyr> does anybody have any experience with preload?
<ppvanzella> Hi! I got a bit of a problem here: Todays update broke python
<ppvanzella> so now Miro doesn't rum
<ppvanzella> run
<crimsun_> ppvanzella: more specifically?
<ppvanzella> crimsun_: well, when I run miro (which wasn't updated, and was running fine so far, it returns ImportError: No module named _bsddb
<ppvanzella> which I found to be a python problem
<Kuni> gah
<Kuni> any news on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic's release?
<Arwen> nope
<FrankQ> should find the bug link, probably
<lime4x4> anyone else having trouble coping a large file to another network share? I always get connection timed out issues when coping big file from hardy to gusty
<Kuni> I almost feel like booting into vista...
<crimsun_> Kuni:
<crimsun_>  2.6.24.9-10.27
<crimsun_> Published in hardy-release 18 minutes ago
<FrankQ> same here, first time in ages I've had the thought o booting into something else ;-)
<FrankQ> Though honestly, Ubuntu is actually amazingly usable on low resolutions compared to windows.
<jianfei> crimsun: does it fix the nvidia issue?
<RoC_MasterMind> what issue?
<lime4x4> i just installed the nvidia drivers 169.09 from nvidias website
<crimsun_> jianfei: no idea; I don't use l-r-m.
<thompa> need help. I can load the modules acer-acpi and ath_pci but no wireless coming up
<Arwen> someone forgot to make kde depend on python2.5-dev....
<ppvanzella> Arwen: someone forgot to do a lot with python it seems ><
<thompa> i heard that acer-acpi has been backported for 2.6.24
<thompa> backported as wmi-acer?
<so1> hi
<Kuni> crimsun_: I've checked released and proposed, can't get it in either place
 * DanaG hates iwl3945 -- lately it's formed the habit of breaking after suspend and resume.
<Arwen> crimsun_, it's not out
<crimsun_> Kuni: because it was just uploaded recently.
<Kuni> ah
<DanaG> .... and if I try to modprobe -r the module, modprobe simply hangs.
<so1> mhhh iwl3945 doesn't work here, too
<DanaG> So much for Intel being "Better for Linux".
<crimsun_> DanaG: even with today's l-u-m?
 * Arwen hates fglrx - it's broken
<Arwen> And ATI has no intention of fixing it
<so1> i can activate/deactivate it, but it doesn't show any wireless aps anymore ...
<DanaG> It only breaks if I have the hotkey turned OFF at suspend.
<thompa> i can apparently load modules but they do nothing
<so1> i have a wired and a wireless nic, but networkmanager shows eth0, eth1 and wlan0_rename ---
<thompa> glad im not alone here
<Arwen> why are you glad other people have problems? o.O
<Arwen> misery loves company?
<thompa> no
<FrankQ> means it's not just him
<Arwen> oh yeah, shell completion with mplayer is broken. Can't complete pathnames with spaces
<thompa> means there is a discussion going
<ppvanzella> Arwen: it's exactly the same on Fedora 8
<Arwen> oh yeah, is the "lzma" tool compatible with 7-zip?
<ppvanzella> Arwen: so I guess it's a problem with mplayer, not with the packaged version
<thompa> i wish i kept the earlier kernels to test, can i get them back?
<Arwen> thompa, apt-get install :-P
<DanaG> Fix for odd names: look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.
<FrankQ> "apt-get install :-P". Never heard of that before!!
<DanaG> It reeeeally needs to generate rules for wmaster interfaces, too.
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<thompa> FrankQ: i need 2.6.24-4 i think.. only -8 is there
<DanaG> dmesg | grep "wme:wme_qdiscop_enqueue ht_queue=4,queue=2 pool=0xF qdisc=f76ae280" | wc -l
<DanaG> 1541
<thompa> acer acpi stopped working after 2.6.24-4
<FrankQ> thompa: Sorry, my joke misfired.
<thompa> well now it has
<Kuni> FrankQ: with :-P you really want to use aptitude to make sure you can remove the dependencies when you get rid of it.
<RAOF> DanaG: Is that with 2.6.24-10?  It's meant to be fixed there.
<DanaG> I'm on .8, actually.
<FrankQ> Kuni: True. Then again, nobody in his/her right mind would wish to get rid of :-P
<DanaG> I like to see complete changelogs before I install things.
<thompa> im going to reinstall, is -10 in daily build already?
<Kuni> FrankQ: I did. I much prefer :þ
<h3sp4wn> Don't reinstall just install the old kernel from a live cd
<thompa> good idea
<FrankQ> Kuni: If you prefer to use propetiary smileys, that's your call, I guess.
<lime4x4> is hardy limiting network connection file transfer to 1.4 megs per sec?
<bardyr> lime4x4, nope?
<crimsun_> DanaG: I think you just need a new pin config block
<crimsun_> s#just##
<Kuni> oh why does it take so long to show up?
<lime4x4> on my local network i can only tranfer files at 1.4 megs per sec and my local network is hardwired to a 10/100/1000 switch
<DanaG> Sorry, I had an X crash when switching compositing on Metacity on.
<crimsun_> I just got my hands on a new model, so I can do some limited testing in the evenings
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the last thing I saw was "is hardy limiting network connection file transfer to 1.4 megs per sec?"
<FrankQ> then you didn't miss any lines
<DanaG> That reminds me: I can only connect at 24 or 36 megabits in Linux; in Windows, I can get 54.
<rsk> probably driver limitation
<rsk> or missconfiguration
<DanaG> Oh, and the formal bug number for my STAC codec bug is this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix]
<DanaG> New model of audio codec?
<DanaG> Or laptop.
<oliver_g_> btw. what would you recommend to measure raw TCP throughput between two machines?
<crimsun_> DanaG: new hardware.
<crimsun_> not codec AFAIK, but I haven't had enough time to peer at hwdep
<DanaG> Aah, a new PC, then.  ?
<crimsun_> a new machine to me; a friend's doing a huge favour for me
<DanaG> Cool.
<crimsun_> granted I have to vpn+ssh to it, but whatever :)
<FransQ> I can confirm that metacity compositing crash :$
<DanaG> It works fine on next login, though.  It's only on initially flipping the gconf setting, I believe.
<FransQ> didn't retain the setting, here
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have a doctor's appointment of some sort to go to, so I'll be away until evening.
<DanaG> It kept the setting, for me.
 * credible wonders why on earth people would want to use metacity's compositor ...
<DanaG> But it started without Metacity; I had to launch it manually.
<DanaG> The alt-tab thing is fugly.
<Kuni> remind me to say no to partial upgrades in the future...
<DanaG> '/me puts laptop in sleep.
<h3sp4wn> credible: I wonder the same thing about compiz
<FransQ> increased productivity.
<credible> compiz may have problems, but at least it isn't xcompmgr crammed into metacity
<Kuni> h3spw4n: it's pretty, and makes converting people from windows incredibly easy.
<FransQ> on the composited solutions' window switcher things it's easier to find windows. Also, I personally find depth (shadows) to help focus on certain places.
<h3sp4wn> Kuni: Are people that shallow ?
<Kuni> h3spw4n: Yes? Of course?
<FransQ> Is it shallowness? Everyone likes beauty.
<Kuni> h3sp4wn: you must understand. I'm at a university in the USA. EVERYONE is that shallow. ;)
<FransQ> and like I think Steve Jobs said, beauty makes systems more usable.
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> I completely disagree with that
<hydrogen> usable beauty makes systems more usable
<Kuni> Depends on whether functionality is sacrificed for beauty.
<hydrogen> extreme iCandy makes systems more shit
<hydrogen> that is all
<FransQ> sure. overblown things make things worse.
<h3sp4wn> I haven't found a functional gui yet
<RAOF> credible: Because they run nouveau, and have fast XRender but no 3d :P
<Kuni> because beauty makes working easier on the eye, but it can also make the computer run worse.
<credible> RAOF: hehehe
<heret1c> anyone use RISC OS?
<Kuni> h3sp4wn: CLI is win, that is true.
<Kuni> Epic win, even.
<FransQ> but I don't consider Compiz overblown if you just... don't enable certain plugins
<Arwen> Compiz can be pretty elegant with the right options... doesn't mean it isn't still slow, but...
<Arwen> oh yeah, and the cube needs more anti-aliasing :-P
<Kuni> h3sp4wn: Although it gets annoying when you can't run a fullscreen terminal at your native resolution because the framebuffer doesn't come close to supporting 1920x1200 for some reason...
<credible> compiz isn't slow at all, certain video drivers are slow at GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<Kuni> Arwen: amen on the AA part.
<Arwen> credible, it is slow
<Arwen> because the desktop is faster without it
<h3sp4wn> credible: This nvidia quadro should not be one of them
<FransQ> I don't notice any substantial slowness, but I do notice that certain features allow you to get things done so much faster that the slight slowdown is worth it.
<h3sp4wn> And it works flawlessly otherwise
<credible> h3sp4wn: nvidia's driver is number one on that list
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: That's what --loose-binding is for; to work around one of nvidia's bottlenecks.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Is there a sane way to set that in a config file somewhere ?
<credible> it's automatically set by ubuntu's compiz startup script
<h3sp4wn> Well I was using that could it be my pciid is not in the table ?
<credible> it checks by driver, not by card
<RAOF> credible: Oh, do we really use loose binding by default?
<credible> RAOF: to the detriment of nvidia users who need --indirect-rendering :/
<credible> (at least on gutsy; I hope hardy's compiz-manager has been updated by now)
<FransQ> I think at the starting of Hardy i had to manually switch to --indirect-rendering but that seems to be gone now.
<GortiZ> hi to all
<crimsun_> ok, one more test case to pass, then I can push and upload.
<GortiZ> someone could help me with mesa drivers? I want to know if there are some options to make a powersave under mesa drivers... I used catalyst drivers and they have 3 power configurations: battery saving, balanced and performance.. there's something like that with mesa drivers?
<h3sp4wn> there is a driconf
<lime4x4> anyone having issues with bluetooth devices being disconnected after the screen saver has been running ?
<h3sp4wn> But I dunno how much use it will be to you (its very little use to me as I don't know what most of the settings mean)
<h3sp4wn> and I don't want to use trial and error
<CarlFK> how can I tell if this patch is applied? http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb@vger.kernel.org/msg01968.html
<h3sp4wn> Look in the source see if the blocks in question are the same
<h3sp4wn> If they are sort of the same then it becomes more compilicated
<CarlFK> apt-get source linux-image-generic ?
<Arwen> CarlFK, that'll get you linux-meta. Try with apt-get source linux-image-version
<crimsun_> CarlFK: it has not been applied to ubuntu-hardy.git.
<CarlFK> crimsun_: thanks.
<CarlFK> now to see about applying it...
<crimsun_> CarlFK: line 317, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=blob;f=drivers/usb/host/ehci-q.c;h=b10f39c047e944848f3ac2aa4067e820d2f5df90;hb=HEAD
<ionstorm> anyone know an eta on the restricted modules issue
<crimsun_> CarlFK: you may wish to inquire in #ubuntu-kernel
<CarlFK> man, there is a #u-channel for evertyng :)
<crimsun_> CarlFK: although I might add that since it is targeted to 2.6.25, hardy will pick it up automatically.
<CarlFK> crimsun_: how soon?
<macogw> hey anyone else notice that when running on battery power on the live cd, it shows the "on ac power" icon?
<macogw> im playing with alpha 5
<crimsun_> macogw: yes, known issue.
<macogw> the installer has failed twice now
<macogw> ok
<macogw> how about the tooltip on the "simple ubuntu" bg being "elephant" while the tooltip on the elephant bg is "simple ubuntu"?
<crimsun_> macogw: also, today's new (well, Ted's ppa version) g-p-m does not resolve the battery/AC<->icon issue.
<macogw> ok
<crimsun_> macogw: no idea about the latter.
<macogw> how about the installer inside the live environment going to a blank little box http://colbyframeco.com/~maco/nix/end_of_installer.png after you answer questions instead of a progress bar?  it only happened while using the live environment.  didnt happen when i chose the "install ubuntu" option (the second one) on the disk menu
<macogw> those were the 3 things i noticed right away
<macogw> i havent gotten it installed yet to find post-install bugs :P
<Kuni> oh thank God, it's here
<Kuni> be back i a bit
<Kuni> *in
<ionstorm> any1 know when the restricted modules pack will be fixed for -10
<Arwen> Ubuntu has new wallpapers now?
<Arwen> ionstorm, before Duke Nukem Forever is released
<ionstorm> word
<ionstorm> duke newkem rox
<h3sp4wn> Did they release it ? (I have been waiting for that game for 10 years now)
<FransQ> Arwen: They have the fela kuti newspaper
<h3sp4wn> (meaning duke nukem forever)
<ionstorm> http://www.3drealms.com/duke4/
<macogw> wow the "installing system" window that is a useless blank little box won't die.  it keeps coming back all Thriller-style
<macogw> and it claims the installation is complete....we'll see how that goes... brb gotta reboot
<CarlFK> Arwen: wallpaper is /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png :)
<Arwen> oh, lol
<CarlFK> interesting name for something new...
<Arwen> I wasn't around back when Warty/Hoary was released
<CarlFK> new image, old name
<CarlFK> I just noticed the name last week
<CarlFK> when I noticed the new image... "hmm, I want to grab that... what's it called?.... wtf?
<FransQ> yeah it could make you think it's some old wallpaper but it's actually new, AFAIK. It actually features a heron
<Arwen> Kubuntu seriously needs new papers :-P
<CarlFK> FransQ: that got bit in the nick by a hyena?
<CarlFK> neck
<h3sp4wn> ionstorm: Yeah I gave up looking - one day I guess they release it and it will not be what I thought it would be (not sure what that is anymore)
<FransQ> CarlFK: "Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Not Hyena-resistant."
<CarlFK> lol
<Kuni> thank God for the ability to boot with 2.6.24-8
<h3sp4wn> Other than one extra usb boot warning I don't have any issues
<h3sp4wn> And the bios upgrade I just did seemed to fix that anyway
<Kuni> lucky you
<h3sp4wn> Well the hardware is supported to run Linux (SLES) but still
<h3sp4wn> and kvm seems to be fixed also
<flipstar> Kuni: trouble with the new kernel ?
 * smallfoot- says PLZ MAKE NEW GRAPHICS FOR KERNEL 2.6.24-10, PLZ MY DESKTOP SUCKS, PLZ HELP, I NEED IT, PLZ MAKE IT!
 * smallfoot- says PLZ MAKE NEW GRAPHICS FOR KERNEL 2.6.24-10, PLZ MY DESKTOP SUCKS, PLZ HELP, I NEED IT, PLZ MAKE IT!
 * smallfoot- says PLZ MAKE NEW GRAPHICS FOR KERNEL 2.6.24-10, PLZ MY DESKTOP SUCKS, PLZ HELP, I NEED IT, PLZ MAKE IT!
<Arwen> o.O k-lined?
<void^> i wish
<h3sp4wn> Perhaps my mirror is out of sink of aptitude just doesn't offer the really silly upgrades
<Arwen> I upgraded intentionally, even seeing the b0rk :-)
<Laser87> Hi!
 * h3sp4wn still doesn't get compiz (It seems a bit faster now) but it flickers
<h3sp4wn> SGI had that right in 1996 when I first saw hardware accelerated opengl desktop
<flipstar> h3sp4wn: what did you do to make it faster ? it is very slow here when i restart compiz ..
<h3sp4wn> flipstar: BIOS update and installing the updates nothing else
<flipstar> uhm
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-27
<AtomicSpark> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<macogw> wow.... hardy's handling of X is even worse than gutsy's.  i'm kinda surprised that's possible.
<Arwen> macogw, how so?
<macogw> gutsy had the info from displayconfig-gtk still at least showing in the xorg.conf
<macogw> hardy shows no info whatsoever and claims that it's configured
<macogw> displayconfig-gtk is actually dead weight though, so it's not
<Arwen> the less crowding in xorg-conf the better
<macogw> and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is STILL broken
<Arwen> is it? works fine for me
<macogw> all it does is backup the xorg.conf and quit
<RAOF> If by "broken" you mean "writes minimal xorg.conf", yes.
<Arwen> macogw, we have xrandr and other yay features in X now
<macogw> i mean it only asks questions about the keyboard
<Arwen> no need for 100 page long cons
<Arwen> confs*
<macogw> there is no offer to pick a graphics driver
<macogw> or a resolution
<Arwen> you shouldn't have to, but..
<RAOF> macogw: Yes.  that's right.  Xorg is moving away from static configuration, to hotplugging & stuff.
<Arwen> if you need to, you can edit the file and force a driver (like for fglrx)
<macogw> well how do i change my resolution if displayconfig-gtk is 100% useless?
<Arwen> xrandr -s resolution
<RAOF> macogw: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution doesn't work?
<macogw> it says its 1280x800 but it looks like 1024x768
<void^> what's new about xrandr?
<macogw> screens & graphics thing shows no options for driver, shows no screens in existence, shows no options for resolution...
<Arwen> !info firefox-3.0-dev
<RAOF> macogw: Yes.  Screens & graphics *is* broken at the moment.
<ubotu> firefox-3.0-dev (source: firefox-3.0): Development files for Mozilla Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Arwen> someone ought to get around to fixing that
<RAOF> Arwen: What's broken with it?
<Arwen> look at the size
<Arwen> compared to...
<Arwen> !info firefox-2-dev
<ubotu> firefox-2-dev (source: firefox): Development files for Mozilla Firefox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 3124 kB, installed size 25048 kB
<Kuni> flipstar: yes, I had major trouble, what with the restricted-modules not able to be installed for some reason and whatnot.
<RAOF> Arwen: Right, yes.  Ok.
<RAOF> macogw: If Screen Resolution says that it's 1280x800, that would be what the driver is reporting.  So, either it *is* 1280x800, or the driver is broken.
<macogw> ok xrandr is a weird thing
<macogw> RAOF: or i got *really* used to that 1920x1480 on my roommate's old laptop while mine was having 1/2 the hardware replaced
<RAOF> macogw: that's not totally unlikely :)
<macogw> sorry apparently this really is 1280x800
<RAOF> :)
<macogw> im gonna go set the font size to 8px...
<macogw> dot files sure take a long time to copy to flash drives...
<macogw> 9MB copied in 10 minutes O_o
<macogw> ok how do i get vertical scroll back on my touchpad?  is there a new non-xorg way to do that too?
<RAOF> macogw: Apparently we will be modifying the driver to not require SHMConfig.  However, at the moment, no.  YOu have to fix it in xorg.conf.
<Arwen> macogw, 1920x1480?
<macogw> Arwen: or something insane like that...1920x1200
<Arwen> oh, 1920x1200 isn't that unusual
 * Arwen wants a 1920x1440 display. w00t for HD 4:3./
<macogw> its unusually large for a laptop
<macogw> especially considering that laptop is about 3 years older than mine
<nemo> my ubuntu machine is running 1680x1050
<nemo> 8:5 :)
<macogw> mine maxes at 1280x800
<nemo> same ratio though
<macogw> i still think having a gradient of some sort on the panels by default instead of plain white would look nice
<macogw> the new background is very pretty
<nemo> macogw: ... sooo why don't you create a gradient?
<nemo> is not like adding a background image to the panel is hard...
<macogw> i know ive done it a bunch of times
<macogw> i mean as part of the default setup on the live system and on first boot
<macogw> i know its been suggested before on the art page in the wiki
<macogw> during edgy or feisty someone suggested a clear glass panel
<Kuni> arwen: ew 4:3...
<macogw> i dont get the desire for widescreens...
<Kuni> once you go 8:5, there's no going back
<macogw> as far as i can figure, that just means your vertical usable space gets cut
<RAOF> macogw: Two emacs buffers side by side, both 80 cols wide :)
<macogw> er....so?
<Kuni> macogw: on the contrary. You gain an extra page on the side, rather than losing space on top.
<macogw> i use vim and it has wordwrap
<Arwen> Kuni, bah, "widescreen" displays are just an excuse to sell shorter monitors
<Kuni> lol
<macogw> Kuni: if you look at Lenovo's charts of screen size, you can see that a 14" widescreen is not as tall as a 14" standard
<RAOF> macogw: I find it extremely useful to have two full buffers of code side by side.  Say, the untittests and the code I'm writing for them.
<Arwen> and wtf, oh newegg there are $1000 monitors that, as far as the specs go, are no different from $300 solutions
<Kuni> yes, this is true, since it's measured diagonally, macogw.
<macogw> well with the current trend for docks, the widescreen gets even worse
<macogw> because now your dock is using up the bottom inch of your screen
<Arwen> macogw, you can put the dock on the left
<Kuni> But that's why I got a 17.1-inch laptop. :D
<macogw> Arwen: AWN can do that now?
<Arwen> *shrug*
<Kuni> macogw: no, but you can make the icons smaller.
<macogw> then they just get small enough that the precision needed to aim at the icons becomes inefficient
<Kuni> personally I love having two pages worth of space. It makes cross-window typing much easier.
<macogw> oh i use Set Above for that
<macogw> i hated that i couldnt keep Outlook on top of Firefox so i could reference an email and type in a form at the same time when i had to use Windows at work
 * Arwen is listening to Portal: Still Alive by Jonathan Coulton & GlaDOS on The Orange Box [Amarok]
<Arwen> yay!
<Arwen> "we're out of beta / we're releasing on time"
<Arwen> unlike Ubuntu :-)
<Kuni> I guess when it's the difference between 1280x1024 vs 1280x800, i'd prefer the fullscreen. But when it's the difference between 1600x1200 and 1920x1200, give me the widescreen.
<Kuni> Arwen: yay!
<Arwen> 1280x1024 is insanity, lol
<macogw> why?
<Kuni> 5:4?
<FransQ> Are they ever going to include that spherical dock in AWN by default.
<macogw> that's what we use at my mom's house
<Arwen> Kuni, the correct comparison is 1920x1200 against 1920x1440
<Arwen> macogw, that's way too square
<Arwen> and 5:4 isn't very standard
<macogw> i didnt even know it was 5:$
<macogw> *5:4
<Kuni> Arwen: 'cept I'm comparing widescreen as the growing one, rather than fullscreen as the growing one, since widescreen is newer.
<macogw> i just know its one of the things that 915resolutions can do on that card
<Arwen> Kuni, it's a new conspiracy to sell smaller displays
<Kuni> lol
<macogw> oh no....upgrading that computer to hardy will be painful.  please tell me the i810 driver isnt going away?
<Kuni> well, fine, I'll take a 2560x1600
<Arwen> macogw, indeed it is
<macogw> crap
<Arwen> Kuni, I'll stay with 4000:3000 thank you
<macogw> that computer's not being upgraded past gutsy ever then
<Kuni> rofl
<Kuni> dangit
<macogw> the intel driver doesnt work on it
<Arwen> macogw, you know that the "intel" driver supercedes it, right?
<Arwen> or not
<Kuni> well, adios. I'm off for food
<macogw> i had a nice long fight with it in december when i upgraded it to gutsy and decided to try the intel driver to see how it was not using 915resolution.  it was blackness.
<macogw> my year-old backup of xorg.conf came to the rescue
<macogw> she's got a i855, i think.  i guess it's too old for the new driver
<vwduder> anyone notice today's python2.5 update is missing usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so
<Arwen> 915resolution isn't supposed to be necessary anymore with intel, but oh well
<macogw> i know it's not
<macogw> i was trying intel to get away from 915resolution
<macogw> but it turns out that 915resolution doesnt work with the old i855 cards
<macogw> bah i mean
<vwduder> (therefore import bsddb fails)
<macogw>  but it turns out that intel doesnt work with the old i855 cards
<macogw> guess i could just replace it when its time to upgrade...the card's been in its death throes for 3 years now
<Arwen> i855... card? not an integrated chip?
<Arwen> and according to the manpage, it does cover i8xx chips
<macogw> well yes integrated
<macogw> apparently not very well
<macogw> i got stuck in a loop of black screen -> failsafe -> i tell the failsafe displayconfig to use intel and 1280x1024 -> black screen...wash, rinse, repeat
<macogw> the only way to get graphics was 640x480 (i think...might have gone all the way up to 800x600...?) with vesa
<emgent> heya Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Arwen> Hobbsee, go fix something! :-P
<Hobbsee> nah...
<Hobbsee> Arwen: how much have you fixed today?
<Arwen> lots of things :-)
<Arwen> but I haven't submitted any of em
<emgent> hehhe
<emgent> Hobbsee, upload my fix for vlc in hardy :P
<Arwen> VLC is broken?
<emgent> security patch
<emgent> Hobbsee, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/195949
<emgent> :P
<Arwen> someone ought to enable DMO loading in VLC...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195949 in vlc "VLC Arbitrary memory overwrite in the MP4 demuxer" [Medium,In progress]
<emgent> i'm working on gutsy now.
<Arwen> --enable-loader
<emgent> pbuilding..
<macogw> woot new working optical drive!  i can rip my new CDs
<DanaG> Heh, my mom described the Heron wallpaper as looking like "baby puke".
<Milos_SD> is there About this computer application on Hardy as it was writen on launchpad?
<Milos_SD> :0
<macogw> DanaG: aw i think it looks all pretty and artsy
<FransQ> my mom was all like "awwwwesome" over it.
<macogw> that style of art works much better in color than in grey/black/white on emo bands' t-shirts
<macogw> (the reason i will not buy AFI shirts made after 2005 even though they're my favorite band)
<DanaG> I also like that background.
<Arwen> it was ok
<Arwen> the color scheme was a bit off though
<macogw> uh...copying less than 1mb to a flash drive in 2 minutes isnt normal, right?
<DanaG> Odd.... I just alt-tabbed to.... something (I don't remember what), and Xorg crashed.
<Arwen> http://machine-guts.deviantart.com/art/bully-33974745 <-- I can't see why this isn't the default wallpaper
<macogw> oh my
<macogw> is emerald supposed to be installed with no themes?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> you install emerald-themes for those iirc
<macogw> emerald-themes package doesnt exist
<Arwen> hmm
<macogw> do an apt-cache search for emerald
<macogw> emerald-themes was there in gutsy, but its gone in hardy
<FransQ> Not enough blood in that one, Arwen.
<Arwen> macogw, you're right
<Arwen> guess you have to install em yourself
<macogw> the "fetch gpl
<macogw> "fetch gpl'd themes" button seems to be broken too
<flipstar> it also is brocken on gutsy ..
<flipstar> here are some nice themes.. http://kde-look.org
<macogw> Arwen: correction, looks like emerald-themes was missing in gutsy as well.  it only shows up as feisty in the ubuntu package search
<ethana2> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/02/renewed-wish-for-open-document.html
<ethana2> Just what we needed.  Google.  Is.  Awesome.
<macogw> well theyre probably noticing how much ms's closed formats suck to work with.  google docs does *not* handle .doc or .ppt well and i dont think it does .docx or .pptx at all
<DanaG> dagnabbit, unminimizing Firefox crashed Xorg.
<DanaG> What the $(fortune -o)
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Okay, apparently it's not just any page that does it.
<DanaG> http://www.facilities.calpoly.edu/campusprojects/EngIV_Web_Cam.htm
<DanaG> That page does it.
<Dr_willis_> I cant rember the name of that tool - that lets you auto-download/install stuff from gnome-look.org   anyone recall its name off hand?
<DanaG> gnome-art-manager?
<Dr_willis_> lets see.. :) been looking in the menus.. of course i MAY have it installed on the Other machine.. not this one. :)
<Dr_willis_> aha - i got a 'gnome-art' :)
<RoC_MasterMind> Help!  I get this error trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10...it looks like it cannot authenticate the package or something: http://pastebin.ca/919894
<RoC_MasterMind> it's the "release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i3
<RoC_MasterMind> 86.udeb" package
<flipstar> err wrong chan
<RoC_MasterMind> whuh?
<flipstar> see topic
<RoC_MasterMind> I see it
<RoC_MasterMind> not getting any responses on #ubuntu, trying here.
<RoC_MasterMind> almost stock ubuntu box.
<RoC_MasterMind> no 3rd party repos.
<RoC_MasterMind> no problems with apt-get update
<RoC_MasterMind> don't know what to think
<flipstar> used update-manager ?
<RoC_MasterMind> yes
<RoC_MasterMind> did all updates and rebooted
<RoC_MasterMind> then hit upgrade button...prepares for a few minutes then fail.
<RoC_MasterMind> :-(
<CarlFK> is 2+ hours expected compile time for  AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<CarlFK> I am worried that it is building stuff I don't need
<RoC_MasterMind> CarlFK, can't say what expected time is with those options, but last time I compiled a stock kernel it was more than 2 hours, maybe 3 or 4.
<CarlFK> RoC_MasterMind: thanks
<CarlFK>  http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb@vger.kernel.org/msg01968.html
<CarlFK> (05:15:59 PM) crimsun_: CarlFK: although I might add that since it is targeted to 2.6.25, hardy will pick it up automatically.
<CarlFK> any idea how soon that will happen?
<x4cau> i had install hardy from an upgrade ... but it turns too slow on my laptop .. is it normal?
<maco> why does copying my .xchat-gnome from gutsy to hardy not result in my old settings being used?
<maco> its acting like i have no settings pre-configured at all
<maco> example...it's using my login name in here by default instead of the nick i have set in my xchat configuration files
<x4cau> maco,  I do not change anything on my xchat, and it continues like before
<x4cau> with all my confs
<maco> i just copied my .gnome and .xchat-gnome and everything from gutsy
<maco> none of my settings were kept though
<DanaG> Must've forgotten .gconf
<maco> i had only one panel and certain applets loaded in my old gnome settings... it looks like a default ubuntu install here though
<maco> no i got that
<maco> and .gconfd
<DanaG> .gnome2, too?
<maco> yep
<maco> i did cp -r .g*
<x4cau> so .. what about my sloow ubuntu .. any one have the same problwm?
<maco> irssi's reading its config file just fine...
<maco> x4cau: yeah it seems like the menu doesnt always respond the first time i click on it
<x4cau> i just upgrate do 8.04 .. n it turns too slow
<x4cau> yeah .... it is the one of ...
<x4cau> to load one program ... its too slow ... to load the system
<maco> x4cau: i think we're supposed to insert newer software blah blah blah more features blah blah blah newer hardware has more capabilities to take advantage of blah blah blah here
<x4cau> yeh .. it could be
<x4cau> there is a inverse way to fix this?
<x4cau> like .. uninstall
<x4cau> on apt
<maco> there's no downgrading
<maco> you could try disabling some of the junk...umm....extra bonus features
<maco> like tracker
<maco> and bluetooth
<x4cau> i'll try ..
<DanaG> Well, there's not quite "no" downgrading, but it's really really really ill-advised, and tricky to do.  I've done it, but I won't do it again -- not worth the hassle.
<maco> system -> admin -> services to get rid of bluetooth
<x4cau> i hope that get better
<maco> why is bluetooth stuff always installed?  it seems it shouldnt be installed if the hardware cant do it
 * DanaG wonders.... does HP's 3D DriveGuard show up as a device in Linux?
<maco> isnt aptitude supposed to have tab-autocomplete on package names?
<Dr_willis_> maco,  not that i havwe noticed.
<Arwen> maco, yes
<Dr_willis_> I have seen some fancy bash-autocompletion scripts in the past that added similer features to apt-get and so on.
<Arwen> did you install bash-completion ?
<maco> that needs to be installed separately now?
<Arwen> yeah
<maco> -_-
<maco> jerks
<RoC_MasterMind> well filed a bug for my failed upgrade: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/195985
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195985 in update-manager "update-manager could not upgrade...."release-upgrader-dpkg" untrusted" [Undecided,New]
<RoC_MasterMind> hey!
<RoC_MasterMind> that's the one ubotu!
<maco> first an incomplete vim, now an incomplete bash....dang
<Dr_willis_> ubuntu has always installed  the tiny-vim by default.  for ages..
<maco> dapper had real vim
<RoC_MasterMind> i'm sure you can install the full one
<Arwen> emacs is better
<Dr_willis_> did it?  Never noticed. I got a script i always run on each new install that installs the various tools i always want. :)
<tomd123> can anyone point me to the the release schedule, with all the alpha and beta releases too? the future ones
<DanaG> OOoh, there's a Thunderbird 3.0?
<maco> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_willis_> vim full, cream. fte, screen, gpm, others...
<Arwen> DanaG, not that I know of
<maco> hmm not as specific as i thought...
<RoC_MasterMind> tomd123, that isn't planned beyond hte upcoming release.
<maco> gpm? gnome power manager is definitely included
<maco> screen's not though?
<DanaG> g-p-m != gpm
<maco> oh
<tomd123> k, i thought that it might be sort of like freebsd's release schedule where the plan their alpha releases, thanks
<DanaG> !info gpm
<Arwen> isn't gpm a mouse server for the console?
<ubotu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 373 kB, installed size 708 kB
<maco> screen's installed by default
<maco> maybe if i reboot again gnome will *pay attention* to my .gconf and .xchat-gnome? maybe? *crosses fingers*
<Arwen> GAH, someone finish building linux-restricted-modules already
<tomd123> So where would I specifically write if I get ubuntu 8.04 alpha 5 to install and then when I reboot it stalls forever, report where all ubuntu bugs go?
<DanaG> I just install my own nvidia.
<DanaG> sh NVIDIA-Linux-whatever.sh -Nan -K  (Nan for don't look for module, don't try to download module, do agree to license; -K for kernel part only.)
<Chorca> Heyhey. Got a little CD/DVD installer issue on Hardy, wondering if'n anyone's had this..
<Chorca> This has been happening since like Alpha 4, but I have a Gigabyte GA-7NNXP board with an Athlon XP processor.. When I boot the CD and select something from the menu, like install, or check cd for defects, I get the usplash screen that shows the kernel's booting, then it goes out and toggles my floppy drive like 7 times, then dumps me to a busybox prompt.
<Chorca> haven't seen anything on the forums about it yet, thought i'd ask here.
<beautifulsnow> Hey, for those who've updated to hardy.a5, is it worth it at the stage it's at?
<Chorca> what're you at now?
<beautifulsnow> gutsy and loving it
<Chorca> There's still a few things broken.. I'm on A4 and trying to reinstall with A5 right now.. there's a bunch of improvements, but firefox-3.0 is the default and it's a bit flaky.
<beautifulsnow> ff3? O.o odd.
<beautifulsnow> Well, thanks for letting me know, I'll wait a lil bit, or maybe try on my other computer :3 *dance dance dance*
<Chorca> yeh, it's good, but there's a few little things here and there with Java and such. Was an update last night that knocked out nvidia driver support for  abit
<Chorca> Heh, yeah i don't know if i'd wanna upgrade a working gutsy install to an alpha hardy right now.. probably better off installing an alpha to a different drive or computer or something to play with it.
<Chorca> 's kinda quiet... O_o
<beautifulsnow> *cricket cricket(
<Chorca> hehe, pretty much..
<coz_> any news on sun java working on hardy?
<Chorca> I got it working under ff3 with some  linking and random stuff
<coz_> Chorca, mm   really?
<coz_> Chorca, I know it wasnt working at all in hardy last week  so I thought I would aske to see if there has been any change
<Chorca> Well the problems in FF3 were from xinerama
<Chorca> it had some issue with locks and java would crash when an applet was initialized
<coz_> Chorca, oh mm I think the problem in ubuntu is xcb  but not sure
<Chorca> i linked the plugin and then ran one of the suggested commands to make it work, seemed to fix it.
<macogw> is there some hidden "advanced" mode that i cant find for gnome-screensaver?
<macogw> i cant set my name, url, zoom, etc for Electric Sheep
<coz_> macogw,  well not that I am aware of
<Chorca> macogw: they disabled the screensaver config a few versions ago
<macogw> huh?
<coz_> macogw, you can install xscreensaver and make all the setings thre and they should take effect in gnome screensaver
<macogw> screensaver's still in the menu....
<macogw> ok
<macogw> why'd they go and dumb it down?
<macogw> no fun
<Chorca> There was some reason, i never saw it.
<Chorca> I just know someone high up said that there would never be a screensaver config
<coz_> macogw, I am not sure how good that will work out though I did it once and it worked but it was just a pain to have to open xscreensaver to use gnome screensaver
<macogw> howabout a package for the version of xscreensaver that passes keypresses so you can vote on electric sheep?
<macogw> well i think its confusing that gnome screensaver and xscreensaver both show in the menu as just "Screensaver" with the same icon
<coz_> macogw, no I am not that into xscreensaver   sorry
<Chorca> heh, that would be confusing..
<Chorca> I don't know much about xscreensaver.. don't use them myself.
<macogw> the 2nd one is xscreensaver
<coz_> macogw, use alacart to remove the one that is gnome screensaver from the menu
<Chorca> there hasn' tbeen a config since like dapper though
<coz_> alacarte
<taggie> anybody with laptops experiencing heat/battery problems since 2.6.24-10.16? after install, i could burn a hole in my lap.
<coz_> xscreensaver is already a proven app  and I prefer it but as I said I rarely use screensavers anymore unless I use them with xwinwrap
<RayRaspi> Ubuntu really needs to get a better handle on their System Control Panel kinda stuff -- SuSE's control panel is the best... hell you can even configure all your tablet features from it
<coz_> RayRaspi,  graphics tablet features?
<psyke83> hi, has anyone else noticed slow scrolling in firefox 3, especially on Gmail?
<RayRaspi> coz_: tablet / laptop ..
<coz_> RayRaspi,  for sure  both suse and red hat excell at that  particularly  tablet configuration
<coz_> RayRaspi, some people for ubuntu still argue that few people use these features why bother but that is not the right approach
<RayRaspi> coz_: it just bums me out because I have to keep tweaking all kinds of things on the Ubuntu install -- I'd write a package to do allt he work, but it'd conflict with other packages :)
<RayRaspi> I'm a developer / photographer and I use ubuntu
<coz_> RayRaspi, yep they lack in good quality configuration for important things like graphics tablets etc
<RayRaspi> I own two tablets a Toshiba M200 and a Thinkpad X61t
<macogw> hmm i think  gnome-screensaver still has *something* going though
<coz_> RayRaspi,  I am a bit jealkour we had a motion computin tablets
<macogw> preview on electricsheep in xscreensaver says electricsheep is already running
<coz_> macogw, maybe disable it through gnome screensaver and start in in xscreensaver
<RayRaspi> we truly need a unified configuration / control panel for X
<coz_> RayRaspi,  I would be happy with a well installed wacom driver  at this point
<RayRaspi> well I've seen SuSE do it with this hardware -- so i know it's possible
<RayRaspi> however SuSE's update process and intuitiveness is absolute garbage
<coz_> RayRaspi,  suse is like single click and off you go if you like their settings
<RayRaspi> if you want anything outside of the box with SuSE... good luck...
<RayRaspi> it's slow and a pain to get setup
<coz_> RayRaspi, I tried suste but i still prefer ubuntu
<RayRaspi> ... adding anything additional, I mean
<coz_> suse
<RayRaspi> same here
<coz_> RayRaspi,  but talbet drivers are essential
<RayRaspi> my tablet works fine
<RayRaspi> I had to write my own screen rotate scripts
<coz_> RayRaspi,  my wacom doesnt work at all on hardy
<macogw> suse's "lets throw fglrx at it if it's ati, regardless of whether the card's supported or not" attitude sucks too
<coz_> :)
<Chorca> lol
<coz_> well I stop here I dont want to conributi anymore to  bad ideas
<coz_> ok guys just wanted to check on that java thingy
<RayRaspi> does Java work in Ubuntu?
<macogw> RayRaspi: why wouldnt it?
<RayRaspi> also what's the proper way to connect to CIFS / SAMBA shares in Ubuntu 8.04
<RayRaspi> there doesn't seem to be a stanard way
<RayRaspi> proper = preferred
<macogw>  RayRaspi i think that part of nautilus is borked right now
<DanaG> smb://
<RayRaspi> smb:// doesn't work because it isn't persistant
<RayRaspi> it's instance-only
<RayRaspi> I have a "windows" server and I want to map a drive to it
<RayRaspi> am I stuck using fstab
<DanaG> places->connect to server is back.
<RayRaspi> last time I tried to use that (last week) it'd just ask me for my password over and over
<RayRaspi> but if I used Samba4k that worked fine with the same credentials
<DanaG> Aah, "Not Mounted" and then "Access Denied".
<DanaG> Lame.
<Chorca> I did the smb:/// thing in Nautilus and then set it to remember the password, after that it automatically mapped it to a desktop icon
<RayRaspi> so Places -> Connect failed for you too?
<DanaG> Odd: I connect to my home dir, yet the "sftp on <host>" takes me to the remote.
<RayRaspi> basically I want to be able to reference the drive from scripts during my user session ... and I'd like to be able to run backup software against it
<macogw> how do you submit a "needs packaging" bug?
<macogw> is it just a normal bug or what?
<RayRaspi> any idea on when Wine is going to be fixed :)
<Arwen> RayRaspi, nevar!
 * Arwen is STILL waiting for firefox to be fixed
<Chorca> Arwen: lol, which problem?
<Arwen> !info firefox-3.0-dev
<ubotu> firefox-3.0-dev (source: firefox-3.0): Development files for Mozilla Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Arwen> this one
<Chorca> you can kinda fudge the java problem.. i dunno what that one is..
<DanaG> winecfg
<DanaG> segfault!
<Chorca> haha
<Chorca> that one sucks
<DanaG> That's all it does!
<Chorca> been waiting for that to be fixed
<DanaG> dana@GLaDOS:~$ winecfg
<DanaG> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Arwen> wine sdfsfaf
<Arwen> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Arwen> :-)
<Arwen> DanaG, GLaDOS? hehe...
 * Arwen is listening to Portal: Still Alive by Jonathan Coulton & GlaDOS on The Orange Box [Amarok]
<Chorca> winSegmentation Fault (core dumped)
<psyke83> hi, if anyone here notices firefox slow when scrolling gmail, let me know. I may have a solution for you to try
<Chorca> Oh well, installing Alpha 5 now
<Chorca> Mine was slow scrolling earlier.
<RoC_MasterMind> i'm kinda just sick of how slow gmail is recently
<RoC_MasterMind> the whole thing
<RoC_MasterMind> it used to be real fast.
<Arwen> psyke83, firefox is slow in general for me...
<DanaG> That was the most creative hostname anybody has suggested for me.  One of my friends suggested it.
<DanaG> It's way better than "m685", which is my model of laptop.
<DanaG> I wonder what I'll name my next laptop.
<Chorca> mine's "Lappy386"
<DanaG> homestarrunner.com?
<RoC_MasterMind> yes
<Arwen> athena@darknode:~$ echo Hello World! <-- yay for non-originality
<DanaG> If ATI's Linux drivers are good enough by fall, I'll probably get an HP 8510p.  However, that (8510p) would make a reallly lame hostname.
<Chorca> i don't use numbers in hostnames.. too slow to type out.
<DanaG> And using names of random anime characters would work, but it'd be a bit silly and embarrassing.
<psyke83> Arwen, try installing gtk2-engines-murrine and then install my theme: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/MurrinaHumanTest.tar.bz2
<Arwen> eww, themes
<Arwen> DanaG, anime = stupid cartoons
<Arwen> thank you
<psyke83> Arwen, trust me, heh. I believe the problem is widget rendering in Ubuntulooks
<psyke83> all those "checkmark" boxes in Gmail's inbox causes a slowdown, I think
<anon32> bah, I'm using gtk-qt for my current engine
<psyke83> anon32, I dunno about that, but all the clearlooks-based engines are slow
<psyke83> I'm not sure if the qt "translation" causes overhead; I don't have KDE installed so I don't use that
<DanaG> I beg to differ with the "stupid cartoons".  It's more subjective than that.
<DanaG> Certainly they're better than the average American cartoons I watched when I was younger.
<anon32> DanaG, don't be pretentiouys
<anon32> "omg, it's japanese its better"
<DanaG> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anon32> I don't see you there, thanks enough
<DanaG> It's not that japanese implies better; it's that the ones I've watched are better than the others I've watched.
 * anon32 hands DanaG a copy of "Toy Story"
<DanaG> I had forgotten those, actually.  Those are very good, actually.
<DanaG> Anyway, character names don't work as hostnames, for me.
<DanaG> What else can I use?
<CarlFK> what is 'the way' to load a module?  insmod?  modprobe... ?
<anon32> DanaG, Norse mythology
<DanaG> Those work.
<CarlFK> types of bacon
<anon32> and on average, I find that jap cartoons have: bad acting, lots of racism, condescending tones towards women, and pedophilia
<CarlFK> cuz you can't name all boxes bacon
<anon32> you could name one "canada-square-bacon" :-)
<DanaG> I named an old, hot (70C idle, 87C load) laptop Amaterasu, for some Japanese deity of the sun (I think).
<anon32> ^^ - fail
<anon32> and the Japanese don't have gods
<Chorca> go ITE RAID
<anon32> raid?
<Chorca> my ITE RAID controller worked great with Alpha 4.. then I ran an update.. and it didn't work again.
<Chorca> huh. still isn't finding it.
<DanaG> ✂✄✂✄
<DanaG> Better:  "✌"
<anon32> gah, SQUARES
<DanaG> I use Pidgin.
<DanaG> Mmmm, unicode.  Those 4 things were alternating solid and outline scissors, and the one in quotes is a hand with two fingers signing 'v' for 'victory'.
 * DanaG throws a ✈ at somebody.
<ionstorm> any idea when restricted-modules-generic 2.6.24-10 will be out?
<ionstorm> or has it?
<anon32> ionstorm, NEVER
<ionstorm> omgz
<Chorca> lol, hasn't yet.. i'm waiting to run the update still.
<ionstorm> lol
<Chorca> it borked my nvidia driver. I just reinstalled with Alpha 5, but i'll wait on the update. :P
<RAOF> ionstorm: I've got it here.
<ionstorm> is -10 supposed to fix the nvidia driver
<ionstorm> hmm
<ionstorm> it wont install, deps issue
<ionstorm> how do I force it
<RAOF> ionstorm: But then again, I *never* manually install a kernel.  I always wait for the metapackage to flip :)
<ionstorm> the kernel is installed, just not the modules
 * ionstorm curses
<Belboz92> Hey all, anyone get Wine running yet?
<Chorca> nope, still broke.
<Belboz92> I've tried the 3 latest versions, all broke on Hardy for me
<Belboz92> shoot
<Chorca> we were just joking about that.
<Belboz92> lol
<Chorca> seems to like segfaults
<ionstorm> wine .54 works fine
<Belboz92> it took me the past 3 days to get my ATI/AMD 3650 to run on this thing too
<ionstorm> thats what im runnning
<RAOF> As does .55 from winehq.org.
<Belboz92> really? I tried that and haven't had any luck
<Belboz92> mine fails trying to create the .wine dir
<Belboz92> btw, for those trying to run an ATI card, apparently ATI/AMD doesn't  like DRI, go figure :-P
<shirish> hi all
<shirish> does anybody know why I'm getting this output on full-upgrade
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<shirish> Reading package lists... Done
<shirish> Building dependency tree
<shirish> Reading state information... Done
<shirish> Reading extended state information
<shirish> Initializing package states... Done
<shirish> Building tag database... Done
<shirish> The following packages are BROKEN:
<Belboz92> just post the error line shirish
<anon32> GAH
<shirish>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<shirish> 1 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shirish> Need to get 25.9kB of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<shirish> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shirish>   linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic which is a virtual package.
<DanaG> STOP!
<shirish> Resolving dependencies...
<shirish> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
 * Belboz92 waits for flood
<anon32> shirish, the package isn't out yet
<shirish> Remove the following packages:
<shirish> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<shirish> Leave the following dependencies unresolved:
<shirish> jockey-common recommends linux-restricted-modules-generic | linux-restricted-modules-386
<shirish> Score is -441
<shirish> oops, sorry guys
<shirish> ah ok,
 * shirish no flood
<ionstorm> i have the same problem
<ionstorm> :(
<ionstorm> anyone know how many ppl run ubuntu
<ionstorm> is it possible to find out by who updates
<ionstorm> with the enable statistics option
<Belboz92> anyone know about the status of alsa?
<Belboz92> alsa keeps on crashing my system, while it's doing alsactl -store
<shirish> ionstorm: what is the enable statistics option?
<ionstorm> open up software sources and enable submit statistics
<shirish> ionstorm: ah ok, I think thats for popularity-contest or something.
<ionstorm> yea
<ionstorm> but wouldnt that enable someoneone to guestimate how many ppl run ubuntu
<ionstorm> or are updating
<Belboz92> anyone know of a good game to test out 3D accell on an ATI/AMD 3650?
<RAOF> OpenArena!
<Chorca> Tuxracer? :D
<anon32> Belboz92, Doom 3
<anon32> or Quake 4
<anon32> or UT 3
<RAOF> ionstorm, shirish: That package is out, but may not have propogated to your mirrors.
<Belboz92> k, thanks
<ionstorm> what mirror are u using
<ionstorm> im using the server for the united states
<RAOF> I use ftp.iinet.com.au, au.archive.ubuntu.com, and archive.ubuntu.com.
<shirish> RAOF: I'm using the uk mirror
<RAOF> In that order :)
<anon32> I'm using the USA mirror
<anon32> like smart people :-P
<shirish> RAOF: I use archive.ubuntu.com
<RAOF> Well, just wait for the package to propogate to your mirrors.  This shouldn't really be something that surprises you :)
<DanaG> 3650 is out?  I wonder when the mobile ones will be out.
<Belboz92> How about ETQW? ;)
<ionstorm> I just switched to archive.ubuntu.com and its not there
<Belboz92> I just found a demo for it in native Linux :)
<Belboz92> DanaG: yeah, I got a 3650 last week, it's pretty nice, besides the fact that it's support in Linux is undocumented by AMD/ATI
<RAOF> ionstorm: My "apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic" disaggrees.  It's on a.u.c and on au.a.u.c
<Belboz92> and it doesn't work worth a hoot in Gutsy, hence my recent switch to Hardy :-P
<DanaG> I'm hoping that by summer: A: either fglrx or radeonhd will be at least as good as nvidia.  B: that the mobile cards will be out, in the laptop I'm considering.
<DanaG> HP 8510p.
<anon32> RAOF, it's not out yet. At least not according to packages.ubuntu.com.
<DanaG> Oh, and who was it that had the 8710w?  I'm curious what LSPCI -nn shows.
<DanaG> Namely, the smart card reader (not that I have anything to use it for), the Intel AMT stuff (if it's a device), the HP 3D DriveGuard, and the light sensor.
<shirish> ionstorm: enable statistics is already checked
<shirish> RAOF: anon32 is correct, it isn't seen by packages.ubuntu.com
<shirish> lemme check launchpad & report back.
<RAOF> shirish, anon32: packages.ubuntu.com is not necessarily up to date. :)
<anon32> RAOF, then give us a direct link to a package please..
<anon32> let's go rape the mirror!
<ionstorm> RAOF can u port your sources.list on pastebin
<ionstorm> post*
<ionstorm> i cannot believe i cant see that package
<ionstorm> hrm
<ionstorm> i even switched to the servers u specified and updated
 * RAOF doesn't know anything more than "*I* have l-r-m-2.6.24-10-generic 2.6.24.9-10.26 installed from a.u.c".
<anon32> is someone here on amd64?
 * RAOF is.
<anon32> exactly
<anon32> it's out on amd64
<anon32> but not i386
<Chorca> boy, that's a first.
<RAOF> Not really, the i386 buildds have a higher workload than the amd64 buildds.
<shirish> Bug #195912 at your service guys, apparently that  is a FTBS thing
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195912 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic broken after latest updates [Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 5]" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195912
<shirish> although there is a restricted-modules package which has been successfully built about 6 hrs. ago or so it says https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/2.6.24.9-10.27/+build/525459
<DanaG> Odd.... firefox killed X when I unminimized it.
<DanaG> The only tab open was this:  http://www.facilities.calpoly.edu/campusprojects/EngIV_Web_Cam.htm
<emgent> firefox 3.0 ?
<DanaG> Yup.
<emgent> ARGH
<Chorca> Firefox 3 does lots of fun things.. did this earlier http://i27.tinypic.com/14doqk5.png
<anon32> hey cool, Firefox 3 image handling works again
<anon32> thanks to whoever the genius that fixed it was
<Chorca> wow
<Chorca> it does it right out of the install
<Chorca> someone want to confirm that?
<Chorca> go to noaa.gov, find your location, and click the radar image?
<Chorca> totally jacks FF3
<anon32> can not find said radar image
<Chorca> any radar image on that site will work
<anon32> clickedo ne
<anon32> what's supposed to happen?
<Chorca> same thing that's in that picture
<anon32> no issues yet
<Chorca> CPU usage skyrockets, title bar gets repeated
<Chorca> huh.
<Chorca> video card?
<anon32> X300SE on fglrx and kernel 2.6.24-8
<Chorca> hmm.. i'm on an nvidia.
<Chorca> this was fresh install from the Alpha 5
<anon32> oh, I had issues like that earlier today
<anon32> either reverting kernels or the typical updates fixed it
<Chorca> hmm.. it was happening earlier, after I ran the updates.
<CarlFK> whats the bug# for the linux-restricted-modules-generic thing?
<anon32> 195912
<CarlFK> bug# 195912
<CarlFK> why isn't ubot botting?
<CarlFK> bug #195912
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195912 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic broken after latest updates [Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 5]" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195912
<CarlFK> Fix committed- yay
<anon32> I call BS on that, but...
<CarlFK> yeah, I was wondering why I didn't see it yet
<DanaG> Who was it that had the 8710w notebook?
<AtomicSpark> hp? i have a 6820s
<DanaG> Does that have the 3D DriveGuard thingy, and/or the light sensor?
<DanaG> I'm curious what lspci -nn shows for those.
<AtomicSpark> ugh. explain the light sensor? it -might- have the 3d drive thingy.
<DanaG> Light sensor is for dimming the LCD when in dark areas, and brightening it when in bright areas.
<DanaG> 3D DriveGuard is a drop/impact sensor thingy.
<DanaG> Not all of the business notebooks have it.
<AtomicSpark> no to light sensor.
<Mark_Milliman> I just completed a bunch of upgrades including upgrading the kernel to -10, but I lost my the native nVidia (nvidia) for the Ubuntu generic (nv) driver.
<AtomicSpark> i dont think it has either. seems like only their older stuff has it.
<Mark_Milliman> How do I get the nvidia-new driver back
<Mark_Milliman> I used Synaptic package manager to reinstall nvidia-new and rebooted, but that didn't do anything
<AtomicSpark> my laptop line just came out last augest. i have the "s" version. s = shitty. ha.
<DanaG> It DOES have driveguard, though.
<AtomicSpark> mine does?
<Daisuke_Laptop> how's hardy been running for those with a dell 1420n (if anyone here is using one, that is)
<AtomicSpark> i thought it did... but i can't find it.
<AtomicSpark> Daisuke_Laptop: did you look at the laptop page?
<DanaG> Google for the model number.
<DanaG> 6820s
<AtomicSpark> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: i did. where did you find it talk about 3d drive guard?
<AtomicSpark> "he HP DriveGuard helps protect your notebook from system failures and data loss caused by operational shock due to an accidental drop."
<AtomicSpark> might be the same thing? :P
<DanaG> Same thing, yes.
<DanaG> I'm wondering whether it's BIOS-level or userspace.
<AtomicSpark> i am guessing bios level. same with my fancy networking button.
<AtomicSpark> woot.
<DanaG> No special lspci device?  Bummer.
<Mark_Milliman> Anybody know how to get back the restricted mode nvidia drivers?
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: don't listen to me. i assume too much. lol.
<DanaG> Go to console and do lspci -nn
<DanaG> and look for anything by name that might sound like it.
<Chorca> mark:boot to a previous kernel for now until the updated modules are available.
<Mark_Milliman> Ah so the -10 kernel does not support those drivers yet?
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: nope. just a shitton of usbs, and one pci, isa (????), ide, sata, and network.
<Chorca> the modules package failed to build, so we have to wait until it is built and distributed.
<RAOF> Apparently not, unless you're on amd64 :P
<AtomicSpark> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller [8086:2815] (rev 03)
<Mark_Milliman> Should have listened to update-manager when it wanted to leave the kernel alone
<AtomicSpark> :-/
<Mark_Milliman> I'll go back to -8
<Mark_Milliman> Thank God for Grub
<Mark_Milliman> Chorca, thanks! :)
<DanaG> LPC is a far-more-compact replacement for ISA, for the few devices (such as sensor chips) that still use it.
<Chorca> np
<Daisuke_Laptop> AtomicSpark: no, i hadn't checked that out, i wasn't even aware of its existence, i just hang out in here so i can pop my head in from time to time to see what's happening
<Mark_Milliman> There were about 120 updates to day if my memory serves me right
<DanaG> Hmm, looks like the DriveGuard may be userspace.
<Mark_Milliman> Chorca, the -8 kernel booted up with the proper nvidia driver
<AtomicSpark> and what does that mean?
<RAOF> That would make sense.  Other accererometers tend be used by userspace tools.
<DanaG> Well, it means that the device must somehow be exposed to userspace, but it's not a PCI device.
<DanaG> I wonder where it is, then.
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: on the harddrive itself?
<DanaG> No, it's a feature of the notebook, in this case.
<Chorca> USB?
<DanaG> Perhaps SMBus.
<AtomicSpark> hmm.
<DanaG> Aah, DriveGuard and 3D DriveGuard are different.
<DanaG> http://www.hp.com/sbso/special/computing/notebook-design-engineering
<DanaG> " •	A rigid mounting scheme has been tested and proven effective in dramatically reducing shock transmission to the hard drive. "
<DanaG> Seems backwards to me.
<DanaG> Heh, their video is a bit funny.
<AtomicSpark> so. does mine shut down the drive on impact?
<DanaG> Apparently not.
<AtomicSpark> "A lid switch policy places the system in standby when it's on DC power and the lid is closed, preventing the hard drive head from striking and potentially damaging the disk when the system is banged, bumped, or dropped while mobile." .. not in ubuntu.
<AtomicSpark> :P
<DanaG> See the video?
<AtomicSpark> no. says ie only.
<AtomicSpark> :(
<DanaG> My Gateway actually has a spot where my palm has worn off the paint, and the underlying white plastic is exposed.
<DanaG> Hit 'okay'.
<DanaG> Just don't try to seek.
<AtomicSpark> i did. nothing.
<macogw> DanaG: so does mine on the left click button
<DanaG> My Gateway lid also has a floppy hinge on one side, and a bashed hinge cover on the other.
<AtomicSpark> yeah im leaving shiny spots on mine already. had it less then a year.
<DanaG> Sounds like I could use one of those HP ones.
<AtomicSpark> ick. as you can tell the new hinges are stronger.
<AtomicSpark> if you break them, you broke the lcd. lol.
<DanaG> Mine actually has a screw coming loose.  No thread locker, apparently.
<DanaG> And the second screw on that side.... the head snapped off.
<Mark_Milliman> still can't view Windows client shares through Nautilus
<AtomicSpark> http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/Intel_Real_Mode_Emulation_Problems
<Mark_Milliman> but I can see most of the network and servers
<AtomicSpark> will they ever get around this?
<AtomicSpark> Mark_Milliman: try "network" and then click on windows network, then the workgroup. :D most people miss that...
<DanaG> Heh, "One knock is that HP included a plastic dummy insert for the the PCMCIA slot, a flap is preferable as those inserts are tricky and tend to get lost eventually."
<Chorca> if clicking network tells you it doesn't support that, then you probably don't have the nautilus update.
<DanaG> My cardbus slot flap BROKE on my Gateway.  And the ejector lever.... came out one day, and lost a spring.
<DanaG> The ejector lever is supposed to eject the card, not the lever.  Hah!
<Mark_Milliman> AtomicSpark, did that too. Just have smb:/// in the location and nothing displayed.  There should be 4 machines currently present
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: i like my insert. i play with it a lot.
<AtomicSpark> its also not a pcmcia.. its a...
 * AtomicSpark looks
<AtomicSpark> express card
<DanaG> And one peeve of mine: PCMCIA is NOT THE SAME THING AS CARDBUS!
<AtomicSpark> on that was my questoin, what does express card use? pci?
<Mark_Milliman> What happened to Python.  Looks like it broke Miro
<Amaranth> anyone use virt-manager?
<AtomicSpark> *oh
<DanaG> If Creative calls their sound card a PCMCIA card, I should be able to stick it in an ISA-to-PCMCIA adapter.
<Amaranth> Mark_Milliman: Or Miro is just broken
<DanaG> ExpressCard is PCIe and USB2.0.
<Mark_Milliman> It worked just fine earlier today
<AtomicSpark> neato. my laptop is leet. has new standards. expressy and SD.
<Amaranth> Mark_Milliman: An error log would be helpful
<Amaranth> We're not psychic
<Amaranth> ...or are we?
<DanaG> The 8510p has cardbus, and expresscard is only in the dock.
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: you know you want the 6820s. mm full keyboard.
<Mark_Milliman> Need to fire up IRC client on Linux box
<Chorca> I want that new Thinkpad..
<Mark_Milliman> to get a traceback
<DanaG> I'm coming from a 7.5 pound 17" notebook, and I want a good discrete GPU.
<DanaG> 8600M or HD2600.
<AtomicSpark> talking about full keyboard.. waht the hell is wrong with laptops and the numpad. i have to turn it off and then on again to get it to work. :|
<AtomicSpark> so annoying.
<Amaranth> you have a numpad?
<Amaranth> that must be a 17"
<AtomicSpark> i have a full keyboard... 17" widescreen lol
<AtomicSpark> my first laptop and i'm very happy with it.
 * AtomicSpark sighs
<AtomicSpark> i dont like how i have to disable kvm and acpi to just install a linux guest. i mean, they need to fix this.
<AtomicSpark> installing shouldnt take hours.
<DanaG> Currrent notebook:  http://consumer.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTEyOSwxLCxoY29uc3VtZXI=
<macogw> AtomicSpark: with what?
<macogw> virtualbox doesnt make you do that...
<Amaranth> mine http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3010&review=dv8000t+Review
<Mark_Milliman> Last update really hozed up things
<AtomicSpark> well unlike most 14 year olds, i don't use "virtualbox".
<DanaG> Best thing I did with my notebook: stick a pair of rubber feet from an old SCSI CD tower on it.
<RAOF> Man, 17"?  I kinda regret buing this 15" lappy :)
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: why is your laptop so pricy? it doesnt have anything amazing on it. :-\
<DanaG> Hey, don't insult Virtualbox.  It's faster than Qemu/KVM, and it has a better UI than VMWare Workstation.
<DanaG> I got it as a sort of scholarship, you could say.  It was Gateway or nothing.
<RAOF> AtomicSpark: Bug report?  I've happily installed Sid under kvm many times.
 * AtomicSpark will insult things he never used
<macogw> whats wrong with virtualbox?
<AtomicSpark> how's KVM in hardy?
<AtomicSpark> any improvements?
<RAOF> Many.
<RAOF> I think it even handles some of the real-mode things which would crash it earlier.
<AtomicSpark> good. i like kvm for some reason.
<RAOF> And virt-manager rocks hard.
<AtomicSpark> oh well that will fix a lot of my problems. :D
<DanaG> One thing to try: StarDock BootSkin, for Windows VMs.
<macogw> DanaG: im never buying another gateway again.
<DanaG> Too bad nobody makes a nice, powerful, switchable-gpu-or-igp (if possible), 14" tablet.
<AtomicSpark> macogw: nothing is wrong with it. i just have this thing about using stuff that is "cool". ubuntu's young following almost kept me from using it.
<macogw> DanaG: ive had this one for 19 months.  it has been to the shop 3 times so far.  bah!
<DanaG> The best GPU in a tablet is the Go 7400 in the Gateway tablet.
<macogw> AtomicSpark: er... "fast" and "free" dont matter?
<AtomicSpark> hey did they ever get encrypted lvm in the live cd?
<Chorca> It does kinda suck that the good GPUs are in the lame laptops. :/
<macogw> as far as im concerned good GPU = intel
<RAOF> DanaG: I _think_ you can get a ThinkPad X61 in about that sort of form factor.
 * AtomicSpark alt cd doesnt work on my laptop
<macogw> open source drivers :)
<Chorca> X300 :D
<macogw> RAOF: there definitely is a thinkpad tablet either 14 or 15 inches
<DanaG> Intel doesn't do discrete GPU!
<macogw> i was playing on lenovo.com last night
<macogw> discrete gpu?
<RAOF> DanaG: Not until 2009/10, no :)
<macogw> all i care is that one of these "restricted modules didnt get uploaded right" things doesnt break the graphics.  having open source graphics guarantees that.
<RAOF> DanaG: But at least one of the X61s I looked at had a geforce 8600 on it.
<macogw> all the ati and nvidia users were crying about their lost X in August '06 and i was going about my business, X working dandily.
 * AtomicSpark is shamely used envy
 * AtomicSpark made up a word
<DanaG> I read changelogs first, before upgrading stuff.
<RAOF> You should be using nouveau, damnit :)
<DanaG> Link me to this Lenovo, then.
 * AtomicSpark wonders if people can see his me commands
<macogw> AtomicSpark: nope. they're invisible.
 * RAOF needs to update his PPA for teh -10 kernel.
 * AtomicSpark wonders what -10 kernels are. wonders why he always wants to spell it kernal.
<Chorca> -10 is the new kernel that just fudged everyone's video
<AtomicSpark> but why is it -10? sounds like nice.
<RAOF> Chorca: Speak for yourself.  Some of us run x86-64 :)
<Chorca> lol
<RAOF> DanaG: Hm.  I don't seem to be able to; all the X61's seem to be using Intel graphics.
<AtomicSpark> i could.. but i like my flash and dont like workaround.
<Amaranth> anyone use virt-manager?
<AtomicSpark> and since most 64 bit software is just recompiled 32 and have no improvements, i lost interest in 64 for now.
<DanaG> Anyway: what I want:  Durable, 14" or 15", with new midrange GPU.
<Amaranth> AtomicSpark: What improvements do you think are 64-bit specific?
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yup.
<Amaranth> RAOF: you use it?
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh.  Here we go: some of these (16.54.59|     DanaG)) Intel doesn't do discrete GPU!
<AtomicSpark> faster, stronger, better!
<Amaranth> RAOF: what do you get when you run 'virsh -c qemu://system list'?
<RAOF> DanaG: http://www-604.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=10000036&catalogId=-36&langId=036&categoryId=4611686018425096212&seriesid=2056940 <- fit.
<DanaG> Bad paste the first time?
<Amaranth> AtomicSpark: it would be faster only if it could take advantage of the extra registers which the compiler does automatically
<DanaG> Stupid Quadro numbering.
<DanaG> I can't tell what consumer card it corresponds to.
<AtomicSpark> well this website convenced me that unless im running more then 4gb, its not worth it. :\
<RAOF> Amaranth: "Cannot access CA certificate"
<Amaranth> AtomicSpark: yep
<Amaranth> AtomicSpark: and it actually uses more memory in the general case
<macogw> Chorca: didnt fudge my video...
<macogw> i have desktop effects and everything...
<RAOF> Bigger pointers, bigger longs!
<Amaranth> It only 'breaks' nvidia and fglrx because someone upgraded their kernel without making sure linux-restricted-modules was updated
<macogw> DanaG: what does "discrete gpu" mean?
<AtomicSpark> discrete graphics!
<AtomicSpark> D:
 * AtomicSpark googles
<Amaranth> macogw: it has its own memory
<Chorca> A GPU that isn't integrated into the chipset?
<Amaranth> Chorca: So I would say if the -10 kernel broke your video you are probably not smart enough to be using hardy.
<atrus> hrm. something in an update in the last week or so broke my laptop's suspend-resume. on resume, the display blinks on, like it's setting a video mode, but then remains stuck on solid black. I can ctrl-alt-delete to reboot blindly, or hit the power button, which halts the machine, but otherwise can't switch consoles or anything else useful. Any suggestions as to where to start looking for the culprit?
<RAOF> Darn.  Someone's broken virt-manager :(
<Amaranth> RAOF: yep
<AtomicSpark> its a deichi!
<Amaranth> RAOF: i can't create a new image and virsh doesn't work
<RAOF> Amaranth: I can't run my Sid VM
<DanaG> Dig around in /etc/default/acpi-support for video and vbe options.
<DanaG> But first: comment the defaults!  (yes, exclamation!)
 * AtomicSpark wants a server channel
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-server
<Amaranth> If it doesn't exist I'll be surprised
<Chorca> :P
 * RAOF knows it exists, because the server team hang in there.
 * AtomicSpark wonders why channels dont show
<DanaG> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3708&review=ThinkPad+T61
<Amaranth> RAOF: seems kvm is broken
<Amaranth> RAOF: or rather the code for dealing with kvm in libvirt is broken
<Chorca> I think the fact is that I don't mind, cause I know how to fix it.
<Amaranth> oh, i'm not in the kvm group
<AtomicSpark> is there a kvm group?
<AtomicSpark> D:
<AtomicSpark> oh. you dont know how to install it.
<Amaranth> in the adduser sense, yes
<AtomicSpark> lawls
<AtomicSpark> D:
<Chorca> wtf
<AtomicSpark> i was kicked!
 * AtomicSpark guesses he doesnt need the link to install guide
<Amaranth> Yes.
<AtomicSpark> damn. and i wanted to be helpful.
<Amaranth> Install guide for what?
<DanaG> Hmm, the ThinkPad is still a bit ugly to me.  Hmm, 1 extra pound for the sake of a bigger screen and a nicer appearance?  May be worth it.
<AtomicSpark> KVM
<Amaranth> I somehow managed to remove myself from the kvm group in the 18 months or so this machine has been running this install of Ubuntu
<Chorca> Heh, they're pretty durable though..
 * macogw points at my "i should've bought a thinkpad" post
<Amaranth> man i'd kill for an X300
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: get one of those toughbooks! acid resistant! sand blast!
<Chorca> I'm on a PII-366 Thinkpad 600E
<Chorca> hinges are still rock-solid, everything works
<Amaranth> RAOF: So I'm guessing using qemu://session instead of qemu://system is going to make I/O much slower
<AtomicSpark> http://www.panasonic.com/business/toughbook/products.asp
<RAOF> Well, neither works for me :)
<AtomicSpark> look how freaky sexy that is. you know you want one.
<AtomicSpark> especially the fully rugged ones.
<Amaranth> I do like virt-viewer's sane approach to mouse/keyboard handling
<Amaranth> so much nicer than vmware's "lock you into the screen" crap
<RAOF> "If you've got focus, you've got keyboard focus.  You can get the mouse loked to the screen if you really want"
<Amaranth> right, vmware is always lock to get any kind of focus until you install their special drivers
<Amaranth> and even then it doesn't work right half the time
<RAOF> Eep.
<jianfei> hi, upgraded to 2.6.24-10 nvidia go 7600 only displays res of 800*600 any idea how to fix?
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<Amaranth> jianfei: Use 2.6.24-9, problem solved
<jianfei> amaranth: so no fix for 24-10?
<RAOF> jianfei: Well, actually usi 2.6.24-8, because 2.6.24-9 wasn't released.
<AtomicSpark> jianfei: did you install your own kernel?
<Amaranth> jianfei: The fix is to wait until all the parts are ready before using a new kernel
<jianfei> yeh, strange i used update manager and it installed from there
 * macogw wants to kill the other laptop
<AtomicSpark> lies
<macogw> it should not take 5 hours to copy 139MB of data to a USB drive with USB 2.0!!!!
<AtomicSpark> macogw: it does if your stick that you got at a "awesome discount" has horrible r/w speeds.
<macogw> it used to work fast
<macogw> as of yesterday, it takes over 2 minutes to copy each megabyte
<AtomicSpark> oh well thats different. maybe it broke?
<macogw> thats what im thinking
<macogw> which would suck
<macogw> its 6 months old
<naught101> can anyone confirm that bash autocompletion doesn't work with sudo in hardy>
<DanaG> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3939
<DanaG> review of HP.
<macogw> and i just had another one die...that one died in the form of being empty and claiming to have 3.2 of 3.8 gigs in use
<jianfei> i still have no idea how it upgraded, its not like i know what im doing!
<DanaG> Bash sudo completion has been broken for me... like, always.  I think.
<AtomicSpark> i doubt that this is the problem but they do have a max r/w amount lol. which is the main reason you shouldn't buy a solidstate harddrive yet.
<macogw> naught101: intall bash-completion
<AtomicSpark> its like 10x less then a normal hd.
<macogw> naught101: they took it out of default bash
<DanaG> LAME!
<macogw> thats what i said
 * RAOF uses zsh, and as such has autocomplete for nearly everything.
<naught101> macogw: but completion works normally, just not with sudo
<DanaG> Oh, and no changelogs!
<DanaG> WTF?
<macogw> actually i said something along the lines of "first they ruin vim, now they ruin bash..." and someone said vim has always been vim-tiny in ubuntu, which is simply not true.  dapper had proper vim.
<AtomicSpark> vim? isn'tt hat an editor?
<macogw> yes
<AtomicSpark> ah. i use nano.
<macogw> vim-tiny is no better than just plain vi
<AtomicSpark> i love me some nano.
<macogw> i dont know why it bothers to continue existing
<AtomicSpark> i dont like vi* :|
<AtomicSpark> i shouldnt have to controlsaalstaxsa
<AtomicSpark> shiftaenterf5
<AtomicSpark> etc
<macogw> thats emacs
<naught101> yay, thanks macogw
<AtomicSpark> i mean shit. in nano its like control+x, y, enter.
<DanaG> Best thing to do with nano: edit /etc/nanorc
<macogw> vim is the one where you hit : and then type ed commands
<AtomicSpark> whats so hard about that?
<macogw> in vim that's :wq enter
<AtomicSpark> ah yes.
<DanaG> and disable the stupid idiotic HARD-WRAPPING.
<AtomicSpark> yeah.
<DanaG> Who in their right mind would think that is a GOOD idea?
<AtomicSpark> is that the auto wrap thing? that keeps screwing up my scripts?
<DanaG> Yup.
<AtomicSpark>  -w             --nowrap                Don't wrap long lines
<AtomicSpark> like that option?
<macogw> DanaG: RMS?
<DanaG> Yup.  There's a config file to set it.
<macogw> he thinks emacs is a good idea...
<macogw> and look what it got him....carpal tunnel
<AtomicSpark> you could alias it. :P but ill check that out. thanks!
<DanaG> vim and emacs come down to personal preference; hard-wrapping is just BROKEN.
<macogw> DanaG: when your editor forces you to either give dictation or use foot-pedals for ctrl and meta because it has destroyed your hands...something is wrong with it
<SeveredCross> Does anyone know why mount.cifs would refuse to mount as guest when smbclient as guest works just fine?
<AtomicSpark> anyone know how to add a user in mysql?
<lemonade> AtomicSpark: GRANT ALL ON [table].* TO `[username]` IDENTIFIED BY `[password]`;
<lemonade> AtomicSpark: that table could be database too...
<AtomicSpark> this command line business is too tricky. needs moar *nix standards.
<AtomicSpark> i can always be lazy and install webmin or phpmyadmin
<macogw> why is ttf-liberation in multiverse?
 * AtomicSpark lawls
<macogw> the fonts are GPL'd
<AtomicSpark> i cant believe ive been using shutdown -t now instead of poweroff
<AtomicSpark> :\
<macogw> i always use "sudo halt"
<jianfei> fixed nvidia! using 2.6.24-10 with 1680*1050 used debian tutorial
<AtomicSpark> i hear shutdown is easier on your file system then halt. i donno.
<AtomicSpark> i need to read more into such things.
<RAOF> jianfei: You've probably now broken the upgrade to 2.6.24-11
<jianfei> nah
<jianfei> http://www.debiantutorials.org/content/view/152/212/
<macogw> well "shutdown -h now" im pretty sure the -h just means "halt"
<macogw> i dont see how they could be any different from "init 0"
<RAOF> jianfei: Which one of those options did you use?
<SeveredCross> Oh hey, network:// is fixed.
<SeveredCross> :D
 * SeveredCross does the "network:// is fixed" dance
<jianfei> RAOF: from #m-a prepare onwards i skipped all the stuff above
<RAOF> jianfei: Hm.  That _may_ not have broken your upgrade path.
<AtomicSpark> goodnight
<RAOF> jianfei: On the other hand, it's entirely possible that you're now using the nv driver :)
<jianfei> yes
<jianfei> ;-)
<RAOF> Because dpkg-reconfigure will write a nearly empty xorg.conf, and X will default to nv.
<jianfei> RAOF: yeh displays a lovely nvidia logo before login
<dencrypt> anyone got any idea why alsamixer goes to 0 on all volumes when I logout/reboot?
<DanaG> Well, it's better than going to full volume, as Creative's soundcards do on driver update in Windows... or upon inserting headphones.
<dencrypt> haha
<dencrypt> Chock everytime? :)
<dencrypt> -c+s
<dencrypt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firefox3#preview
<dencrypt> anybody up for writing the 32bit part? :)
<dencrypt> don't have any 32bit system :)
<DanaG> Eeh, wildmidi sucks because it can't use soundfont (sf2) files.
<DanaG> dagblasted ctrl key is half-stuck.
<DanaG> Mouse thinks ctrl is stuck, but keyboard thinks key is not stuck.
<macogw> dencrypt: er...what would you need to write for 32bit?
<dencrypt> I dunno :)
<dencrypt> that it sux?
<dencrypt> :D
<macogw> dencrypt: except that should be nspluginwrapper, not ndiswrapper for using 32bit plugins in 64bit firefox
<dencrypt> ah
<dencrypt> your right
<macogw> dencrypt: well 32bit works without your extra stuff ;)
<dencrypt> however. Does flashplugin-nonfree install itself in gutsy too for 64-bit systems? I've only tested in hardy. I guess that is allways the problem when writing wiki, to actally confirm everything.
<Assid> dencrypt:  32 bit part ?!
<macogw> dunno
<qzio> hu? aptitude wants to remove  linux-generic?!
<qzio> just doing my daily aptitude dist-upgrade...
<Assid> why dont we just have a 64bit version ready to dowload ?
<Assid> qzio: wait a bit
<qzio> i guess it's alright, just wanted to check..
<qzio> a wait, it's installing linux-image-2.6.24-10-generic... :)
<macogw> qzio: dont upgrade
<macogw> qzio: the restricted modules havent uploaded
<macogw> you will have no X if you use ati or nvidia
<Assid> macogw: more like no compiz
<qzio> macogw: using the intel driver... it should be ok aslong as i dont reboot... right?
<macogw> qzio: oh intel driver will be dandy
<macogw> ive rebooted 3 times today
<qzio> but im using the madwifi driver, it's in restricted... right?
<macogw> dunno
<macogw> if it is, you lose wifi
<qzio> yeah, that i dont want :)
<macogw> if that happens, boot from the -9 kernel instead of the -10 and youll be fine
<qzio> yupp :)
<qzio> wf is evolution-data-?
<qzio> its like using 90% cpu >_<
<makaveli> hey guys
<makaveli> right now i'm running the default graphic drivers
<makaveli> cause the latest envy isn't released
<makaveli> nd i'm gettin high temps, and i'm wondering will this be fixed when i install the proper drivers for my nvidia card?
<macogw> qzio: evolution data server
<macogw> qzio: your email, contacts, calendar etc
<macogw> qzio: its what tells the calendar on the panel what to put when you click
<makaveli> anyone?
<qzio> macogw: right.. that package will leave my compputer soon, never used it :)
<qzio> eh, removing ubuntu-desktop too? :(
<savvas> hm.. nvidia-settings is missing from nvidia-glx-new
<savvas> http://pastebin.ca/raw/920198
<qzio> yeah, the visual effect customize button from desktop->right click->visual effects is gone too.. i have the compizconfig package installed and it is accessible from the system menu..
 * Assid waits a bit before updating
<savvas> is anyone using amd64?
<macogw> savvas: dencrypt is
<makaveli> anyone have any idea when new envy is suppose to be released?
<savvas> dencrypt: did you install flushplugin-nonfree ?
<scizzo-> makaveli: probably once hardy hits stable
<savvas> *flash
<makaveli> are u sure?
<savvas> makaveli: why do you need envy?
<scizzo-> makaveli: no
<scizzo-> makaveli: since envy is a "backport" like project
<makaveli> i ask cause on the site he jus announced the old version is no longer good, and that hes going to release a new one for hardy
<scizzo-> makaveli: well a third party project
<makaveli> what do u suggest i use ?
<makaveli> cause right now i have nothin installed
<makaveli> other than default
<dencrypt> savvas: yes
<savvas> makaveli: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<scizzo-> makaveli: depends on what card you have?
<makaveli> and my temps are going crazy whenever i watch a small video clip
<makaveli> geforce 8600m gs
<savvas> dencrypt: and everything worked ok?
<dencrypt> savvas: it's not perfect.
<savvas> dencrypt: so you had to do nspluginwrapper -i by yourself right/
<dencrypt> but it works mostly
<dencrypt> no
<savvas> :\
<makaveli> under hardware drivers theres nothing there
<scizzo-> makaveli: and you are using nvidia-glx-new?
<savvas> how come i'm the only one that got Bug #195422
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195422 in flashplugin-nonfree "hardy heron 8.04 alpha 5 - flash not installed correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195422
<scizzo-> makaveli: and have not clocked it?
<makaveli> no clocking
<macogw> savvas: dencrypt just wrote a howto on the wiki
<Assid> savvas: did you reportthe nvidia-settings bug?
<savvas> macogw: i'm looking for someone to confirm my bug :)
<DanaG> Flash sucks.  It eats CPU like crazy.
<makaveli> i have nvidia-glx-new installed from wht i see, but not 'nvidia-glx-new-dev, nvidia-new-kernel-source'
<savvas> Assid: yeah Bug #196038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196038 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "nvidia-settings missing from nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196038
<makaveli> not sure if i shoudl have those installed too
<scizzo-> makaveli: not needed really
<makaveli> kernel i have right now is 2..24-10 generic
<makaveli> it was -8 this morning
<makaveli> after an update
<makaveli> it changed to -10.....
<scizzo-> ummmm
<scizzo-> 2..?????
<makaveli> just weird cause im getting all these high temps, i cant enable desktop effects, and eveyrthing seems to be runnign slower
<scizzo-> you do realize that the number between 2.<here>.<here> is really really important
<dencrypt> savvas: Have you tried to install the older flashplugin?
<dencrypt> r45
<savvas> dencrypt: for gutsy? nope
<savvas> but it worked in gutsy
<scizzo-> makaveli: well is it just with videos or with rendering and so on?
<makaveli> havne't tried rendering
<makaveli> but when i minimize it lags
<dencrypt> savvas: it's supposed to be more stable. Maybe it would be for hardy too?
<makaveli> but i cant even activate desktop effects
<scizzo-> makaveli: using amd64 machine?
<makaveli> 32
<makaveli> core 2 duo processor, but installed 32bit
<scizzo-> makaveli: are you sure about the rendering and so on is enabled?
<makaveli> how do i check?
<makaveli> its frustrating because i have it running at 800mhz, if i try and turn it to 2 ghz, temp jumps 10-15 degrees
<scizzo-> makaveli: glxinfo | grep render
<scizzo-> or something simular
<scizzo-> makaveli: well you can error search if you can find out what is causing the problem.
<scizzo-> makaveli: and that may take a while
<makaveli> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<makaveli> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<makaveli> i assume thats not normal?
<scizzo-> nope
<scizzo-> makaveli: that one indicates that you are not running nvidia drivers with glx
<makaveli> probably the problem then
<scizzo-> makaveli: and that also tells us that you are not using any rendering extension that is from the nvidia drivers
<makaveli> sounds good
<makaveli> so what needs to be done?
<makaveli> first thing i assume would be the nvidia drivers?
<savvas> dencrypt: did you do a clean install of hardy or upgraded from gutsy?
<scizzo-> makaveli: without the nvidia drivers you wont have _much_ luck with the effects and accel for the graphics card
<scizzo-> makaveli: yes
<makaveli> ok, but it says they're installed
<makaveli> do i have to enable them or something?
<scizzo-> yes
<makaveli> how?
<savvas> enable the drivers or the effects?
<makaveli> drivers
<savvas> from hardware drivers
<makaveli> effects would probably come afterwards
<savvas> check the box next to the device
<makaveli> but it doens't list anything there
<makaveli> its empty
<savvas> makaveli: lspci | grep -i nvidia
<makaveli> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)
<savvas> makaveli: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx | grep -i installed
<makaveli>   Installed: 169.09+2.6.24.9-8.25
<makaveli>   Installed: (none)
<makaveli> whats that (none)?
<savvas> makaveli: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DanaG>   state 0xc, keycode 22 (keysym 0xfed5, Terminate_Server), same_screen YES,
<savvas> it's another driver for older devices, which you don't really need
<savvas> just wanted to check if you installed the correct one :)
<makaveli> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<makaveli> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<makaveli>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<makaveli>                   line.
<makaveli> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<makaveli> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<savvas> ok great
<makaveli> :D
<savvas> makaveli: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i nv
<makaveli> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<makaveli> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Fri Jan 11 15:05:59 PST 2008
<makaveli>     Driver         "nvidia"
<makaveli>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<savvas> ok, log out and hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<savvas> log back in and get over here :)
<makaveli> ok
<brauner> Hi
<brauner> i just upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<brauner> and i noticed something really strange :
<savvas> ..and you have a lot of problems
<savvas> :p
<brauner> every time i run a graphical program (say gvim or evolution), it crawls (strace shows stat64 calls) _every_ directory accessible from my home before actually starting
<brauner> savvas: appart from that it is ok :)
<savvas> man, i have to open a psychic centre :)
<savvas> just kidding :)
<brauner> savvas: i don't mean to complaint, but rather to report this strange behaviour
<savvas> I know i know, sorry, didn't mean to interfere
<brauner> no problem :)
<brauner> it also happens with kde programs, so this doesn't seem to be a gnome related thing
<brauner> as a result, it takes at least 10 sec befor starting some program
<savvas> dencrypt: i found the problem, leftovers in my /home dir :P
<dencrypt> savvas: :)
<makaveli> k back
<makaveli> running in low graphics mode
 * dencrypt is going out of X to install 169.12
<dencrypt> wish me luck
<makaveli> goodluck :)
<makaveli> savvas, u here?
<scizzo-> brauner: and the same effect happens with a new user?
<brauner> scizzo-: checking
<makaveli> savvas?
<savvas> makaveli: yeah
<brauner> scizzo-: that's strange, from my session i created a dummy user, then did "su dummy" and launched gvim
<savvas> low graphics mode?
<makaveli> yea
<makaveli> is that suppose to happen? lol
<brauner> it still crawls my directory's files (not the ones of the dummy user)
<savvas> makaveli: go to system -> administration -> screens and graphics
<scizzo-> brauner: ummmmmm you are kidding me right?
<brauner> scizzo-: no, not at all
<makaveli> k there
<savvas> makaveli: can you use it to set up your resolution ?
<scizzo-> brauner: you do realize that I ment create a new user and log in with that one user to a new desktop session
<scizzo-> brauner: and then try to start programs
<makaveli> no
<savvas> makaveli: ok hit cancel
<makaveli> also should know that the driver vesa generic
<makaveli> *note
<makaveli> k, back at desktop
<savvas> you're using vesa?
<makaveli> thats wat it says
<makaveli> under the graphics tab
<savvas> makaveli: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<makaveli>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<Gpalco> Dear Friends, I found this screenshot! http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Ubuntu-8-04-Alpha-5-Available-Now-2.jpg Isit really what the next Ubuntu release is going to be lloking like ???
<makaveli> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<makaveli> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Fri Jan 11 15:05:59 PST 2008
<makaveli>     Driver         "nvidia"
<henkjan> just boot the previous kernel, problem fixed
<savvas> Gpalco: it's a mockup, no-one knows yet, the artwork team is still doing its magic :)
<makaveli> boot to previous kernel?
<makaveli> this one seems a lto faster though :(
<savvas> makaveli: can you upload the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://pastebin.ca/upload.php ?
<Gpalco> savvas, where this pic comes from? someone just imitated it, or it can be dome in practice?
<brauner> scizzo-: ok, i did log to a new desktop session instead of using "su", still, it does crawl _my_ home dir
<brauner> even if i'm logged with another user
<makaveli> ya
<jianfei> http://www.debiantutorials.org/content/view/152/212/
<jianfei> try that
<savvas> Gpalco: you have a lot of that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate
<savvas> makaveli: paste me the link here when you're done :)
<makaveli> http://pastebin.ca/920240
<Gpalco> savvas, aha. got it. thank you
<makaveli> just like to say i appreciate ur help :)
<savvas> ah no problem
<brauner> scizzo-: this is weird isn't it ?
<savvas> makaveli: what resolutions do you usually use?
<savvas> 1024x768 ?
<makaveli> 1400x900
<scizzo-> brauner: not really sure what you mean with crawl
<savvas> makaveli: ok i'll help you insert these manually
<brauner> scizzo-: as the new user, i type "strace -o log gvmi"
<brauner> scizzo-: then it takes a lot of time
<savvas> makaveli: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brauner> and the log file is 62480 lines long
<makaveli> k
<savvas> makaveli: scroll down to the line where it says "Depth 24"
<brauner> and contains lot of lines like :
<brauner> stat64("/home/brauner/Musique/B", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<savvas> makaveli: NOT Defaultdepth, but depth
<makaveli> k
<brauner> followed by open("/var/cache/fontconfig/7995d211379700e7221088ef22a01e3d-x86.cache-2", O_RDONLY) = 6
<makaveli> right under subsection?
<brauner> (one couple of line by directory i have in brauner's home)
<savvas> makaveli: make a new line after that line, and add this: Modes "1400x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<makaveli> k done
<savvas> makaveli: now find: Section "Device"
<makaveli> k
<savvas> under VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<savvas> make a new line
<savvas> add this one: Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"
<makaveli> k
<makaveli> done
<savvas> (this fixes the bug to display correct refresh rate)
<savvas> save and reboot
<brauner> scizzo-: any idea ?
<makaveli> k
<makaveli> gonna reboot
<savvas> godspeed :p
<Assid> savvas: what refresh rate bug ?
<Assid> mine shows 59.9
<savvas> system -> pref -> screen resolution
<savvas> mine shows 75 :)
<savvas> add a line in section "device": Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"
<Assid> i do 1680*1050
<makaveli> backkk
<savvas> makaveli: all ok now?
<makaveli> no, same as before
<makaveli> :(
<Assid> mine shows 50hz there
<Assid> wait
<makaveli> should i reboot on previous kernel
<makaveli> ?
<Assid> haha.. i didnt update :P
<savvas> makaveli: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<makaveli> yup
<savvas> what resolution does it say there?
<Oli``> Hey I just noticed that there's a new kernel in the latest updates but there isn't a valid restricted-modules-generic yet. If I reboot now (having installed all available updates) does that mean my graphics will be borked?
<makaveli> 800x600
<credible> Oli``: you can just boot the old kernel
<Assid> savvas: brb
<Assid> err brb
<savvas> ok :p
<Oli``> credible: ah yes, true enough
<savvas> makaveli: can you select 1400x900 in resolution?
<makaveli> no
<makaveli> :( jus that one res
<credible> that's because it's VESA
<makaveli> yea
<makaveli> should it be changed?
<savvas> hm well.. then reboot to the old kernel :)
<makaveli> k gonna reboot to old kernel
<makaveli> hope that works :(
<unenough> i just upgraded and got this:
<unenough> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unenough>   linux-restricted-modules: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-generic (= 2.6.24.10.8) but 2.6.24.8.8 is to be installed
<unenough> E: Broken packages
<RAOF> unenough: You shouldn't have upgraded :)
<unenough> i have kernel 2.6.24.8.10 but fglrx doesn't work
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic
<savvas> linux-restricted-modules-generic: Installed: 2.6.24.10.8
<unenough> i meant 10.8
<savvas> unenough: use the old kernel
<unenough> ok
<savvas> hm
<savvas> so if the graphics driver is broken, it uses vesa as a backup?
<MDCore> Hey all. Is there value in upgrading to hardy heron now, before the big rush?
<Assid> back
<Assid> somehow CTRL ALT BKSPC decided to restart my computer instead of X
<savvas> MDCore: neah, everything's the same
<bazhang> MDCore: if you can deal with loss of x then yes ;]
<MDCore> loss of X... hmmm. tricky.
<MDCore> :)
<MDCore> that bad then?
 * Assid isnt updating till people say its safe
<savvas> Assid: i'll restart, hold a sec, let me put on my rambo suit
<savvas> :p
<Assid> restart?
<bazhang> MDCore: if you have an intel card no ;]
<savvas> Assid: well, i have the updates installed heh
<savvas> i just didn't reboot :p
<Assid> oh man
<Assid> i feel sorry for you
<Assid> it works fine on my laptop btew
<bazhang> hehe
<Assid> the cpu usage bug isnt fixed tho
<brauner> scizzo-: i delogged from brauner, restarted xorg, logged with the new user : same behaviour
<MDCore> bazhang: well I'm thinking of putting it on my laptop which has an... (searches) SIS adapter. Oh well :P
<brauner> this is gonna kill my HD quickly :)
<bazhang> MDCore: best wait then ;]
<savvas> wow that was.. fast
<savvas> 2.6.24-10-generic
<savvas> :)
<MDCore> bazhang: I think I willl :D
<savvas> everything peachy with nvidia graphics
<Assid> you got it ?
<Assid> the nvidia updates?
<savvas> yeah
<savvas> nvidia-glx-new: Installed: 169.09+2.6.24.9-10.27 linux-restricted-modules-generic: Installed: 2.6.24.10.8
<savvas> i'm using uk.archive.ubuntu.com in the mirrors if that matters Assid :)
<MDCore> thanks for the info everyone. cheers!
<Assid> will check in a wee bit
<heret1c> awake
<heret1c> (ish)
<heret1c> must reset
<h3sp4wn> Seems with my nvidia I am getting the hourglass equivalent thing alot more often
<savvas> Installing a working Linux box used to require over 550 man hours, learning a Nordic language, sacrificing a goat, wading through hundreds of pages of (purposely) inscrutable help files, and in some cases programming a new driver in UNIVAC SLEUTH II assembly code using nothing but punch cards while walking miles through the snow barefoot on the wrong side of the tracks and uphill both ways. hehehehe
<savvas> uncyclopedia did it again :P
<heret1c> yeah.
<h3sp4wn> savvas: Ah yes but in those hours the basics were learnt that are still useful today
<savvas> :)
<savvas> backwards compatibility then
<h3sp4wn> (Took me months to get X working with more than 16 colors and 640x480)
<Mohero|Work> *yawn* mawnin
<savvas> thank god i'm using linux only 2 years then :)
<Mohero|Work> savvas: given your description of installing linux - how far are you going back here....
<savvas> Mohero|Work: in ubuntu+1 ? somewhere between edgy and feisty
<savvas> and it's not my description: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Gentoo
<Mohero|Work> ahh well, that's still pretty much the case for Gentoo ;)
<savvas> i just added the “And god created life: god@world$ emerge life” bit :)
<ionstorm> anyone know if ubuntu-restricted-modules-generic 2.6.24-10 is in repo's?
<Mohero|Work> savvas: I know it's still the case for Gentoo I stull have teh goat sitting outside my door....
<nanonyme> savvas, if that is the case, world probably still compiles
<savvas> nanonyme: probably, some pesky system admins that don't want to miss a quote in source files that they haven't read
<savvas> then again, that's good for someone that wants security
<savvas> and customisation
<savvas> hm.. i have just made a grammar mistake in that long sentence, anyway, no one will notice
<savvas> :P
<Assid> savvas: so safe to update?
<heret1c> Assid:  nothing wxploded here. :)
<Assid> you sure?
<Assid> check your drive temperatures
<Assid> your lcd warmed up?
<savvas> Assid: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-generic linux-image-generic | grep Installed
<savvas>   Installed: 169.09+2.6.24.9-10.27
<savvas>   Installed: 2.6.24.10.8
<savvas>   Installed: 2.6.24.10.8
<Assid> fair enouasking me for partial update :(
<ionstorm> what repo is that in
<ionstorm> I cannot get it
<savvas> I never check temperatures, it's cold here anyway ;)
<h3sp4wn> My 64 bit system is upto date
<ionstorm> ive waited 4 hrs
<h3sp4wn> but still no lrm for i386
<ionstorm> still not on us.archive
<savvas> ionstorm: uk.archive.ubuntu.com or use the main server
<savvas> hm weird
<heret1c> Assid:  43C here.
<ionstorm> where can I get a sources.list file
<ionstorm> mine is messed up
<heret1c> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   109   088   000    Old_age   Always       -       43 (Lifetime Min/Max 18/50)
<savvas> ah sorry guys, it's build for amd64 :)
<savvas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic
<savvas> lucky me hehe
<savvas> heret1c: how do we check temp?
<h3sp4wn> That is one source package I never want to have to build
<heret1c> savvas > smartmontools - smartctl
<h3sp4wn> (lrm - I dunno why it cannot just be split out a bit more)
<flipstar> hi what packages do i need for printing ?
<savvas> 190 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   064   041   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 36
<h3sp4wn> has anyone ever bothered setting up the drives properly with the data from smartmontools
<savvas> so it's 190 degrees?
<h3sp4wn> Nah - the scales are not defined by the standard
<savvas> they're kalvin? :P
<Mohero|Work> I appear to have a login problem at the moment... from GDM I type my user/password, and the login screen goes away, and that's it, no hard disk activity, no gnome, nothing...
<h3sp4wn> savvas: nah its not that mine is - 190 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   060   052   000    Old_age   Always
<Mohero|Work> if I then do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then do "startx" it works fine...
<h3sp4wn> and this is a few day old laptop
<savvas> ah ok
<sveri> does somebody know if i can safely remove kde4 from hardy without destroying my kde3?
<flipstar> damn my printer doesnt work..any hints.. i just installed cupsys,cupsys-driver-gutenprint,foomatic-db,system-config-printer..but it wont work ..
<h3sp4wn> The ones after the 0x0022 could be now and 10 mins ago or so in C but its not guaranteed
<ionstorm>  Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-386  but it is not installable
<ionstorm> wtf?
<h3sp4wn> well you probably don't want the 386 kernel
<ionstorm> Depends: linux-restricted-modules-generic but it is not going to be installed
<ionstorm> that dont work wither
<Mohero|Work> sveri: I wouldn't like to say "yes" or "no" but KDE4 shouldn't interfere with KDE3 - but this is Alpha software so you should have a backup and be prepared for a re-install anyway :)
<ionstorm> any ideas?
<Assid> update manager doesntr want to update all my packages :(
<Mohero|Work> Assid: are they grayed out?
<Assid> yeah..
<savvas> ionstorm: uname -a
<Assid> waiting for the package updates
<sveri> Mohero|Work: hm, ok, i surely have a backup, but i dont want to reinstall :D
<ionstorm> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 7 01:29:58 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mohero|Work> Assid: if so, then there's dependancies that aren't in your tree yet :)
 * Assid waits
<savvas> ionstorm: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic
<nanonyme> sveri, another way to interpret Mohero|Work's comment: you shouldn't install Alpha software if you aren't prepared to reinstall :P
<ionstorm> beware of spam
<ionstorm> ok?
<ionstorm> 5 lines
<savvas> ionstorm: http://pastebin.ca
<savvas> :)
<Mohero|Work> sveri: well, you should always be "preparred" for reinstall running Alpha software, give it a go, and report it if it goes wrong....
<ionstorm> http://pastebin.ca/920290
<savvas> ionstorm: did you sudo apt-get update ?
<ionstorm> yes
<sveri> Mohero|Work: nanonyme: yes but hardy runs so fine, despite kde4 it suddenly broke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/194814
<savvas> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194814 in kdebase-kde4 "A lot of programms can't start because of KComponentData" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ionstorm> i'll pastbin it
<savvas> ok
<flipstar> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp :/
<savvas> flipstar: if you're on fire, read the /topic
<ionstorm> http://pastebin.ca/920292
<ionstorm> thats after update
<ionstorm> it doesnt even show
<h3sp4wn> I don't think reinstalling in necessary 99.5% and if people just reinstall how does the bug get fixed anyway (if its an upgrade bug)
<flipstar> i just want to know which packages are requiered to print ?
<h3sp4wn> Depends on the printer
<flipstar> an epson ..
<heret1c> flipstar: cups
<ionstorm> http://pastebin.ca/920293
<ionstorm> broken packages
<flipstar> did that cupsys
<h3sp4wn> You can use just lpr with a suitable printer
<h3sp4wn> (The lazerjet I have at home is suitable for that you need an /etc/printcap I think it is)
<savvas> ionstorm: there are no i386/686 packages for http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic yet
<ionstorm> hrm
<h3sp4wn> My new printer is still in the box (Some all in one HP thing photosmart C4180)
<savvas> ionstorm: there's one in launchpad.. wanna try it?
<ionstorm> what is the launchpad url
<savvas> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12229738/linux-restricted-modules-generic_2.6.24.10.8_i386.deb
<flipstar> every job just disapperes ..
<heret1c> flipstar: http://www.cups.org/book/intro.php
<h3sp4wn> You could try lpr if you want to avoid cups
<h3sp4wn> (But perhaps you only have a cups driver)
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyone here synchronize their nokia phones?
<Assid> i got an e61 .. and want to start synch'ing it
<savvas> Assid: try wammu
<Assid> k
<savvas> ionstorm: works ?
<Assid> savvas: i dont have to run cli commands i hope ?
<ionstorm> savvas its 64 kb
<ionstorm> lol
<heret1c> assid> aye - in the last install. gammu worked.
<ionstorm> where did u find that
<Assid> fair enough.. having it download
<savvas> Assid: it has a gui if that's what you want :P it worked with my sony ericsson :)
<Assid> my patchetic connection should have it in 1/2 hr or an hr
<savvas> ionstorm: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-restricted-modules-generic/2.6.24.10.8
<savvas> woops
<savvas> it's the meta :P
<savvas> nothing for i386
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic
<ionstorm> thanks anyways hee
<ionstorm> i'll just wait it out
<ionstorm> g'night
<savvas> nighty
<savvas> 8-generic is still available: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-8-generic
<Mohero|Work> how many computer programmers does it take to turn on the heating......
<savvas> but it's better to wait
<Mohero|Work> answer: 3 apparently - as that's what just happened here....
<savvas> One; set heating 1
<savvas> :p
<flipstar> heret1c: doesnt really help me..
<Mohero|Work> I wan't a web interface and snmp from the boiler - that would make life easier :)
<Mohero|Work> *want
<heret1c> flipstar> can u see the printer at all?
<flipstar> yep
<flipstar> but when i say print..nothing happens
<Mohero|Work> from the computer, not your eyes....
<flipstar> oh
<Mohero|Work> (sorry in a strange mood)
<heret1c> flipstar> it's a driver issue, then. probably.
<savvas> can someone change the topic and mention that the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic package is not built for i386 yet? :)
<Mohero|Work> savvas: it isn't heh /me feels smug on his x64....
<flipstar> OMG
<flipstar> IT WORKS
<savvas> you rang?
<savvas> :P
<flipstar> as Mohero|Work mentioned i used the computer this time :P
<Mohero|Work> savvas: l0l
<flipstar> no i just did the wizard again ..
<savvas> < flipstar> but when i say print..nothing happens <- let me guess, you were yelling at your printer?
<savvas> :D
<savvas> next time pet it, they purr and spit paper :P
<heret1c> flipstar> have someone wiser in the ways of cups than I have a look over rdesktop?
<Mohero|Work> why are M$ such a bunch of ******
<heret1c> Mohero|Work: ppl have asked that Q since windos 1.0 .... 8)
<hi_t> i asked it since 3.1 ...
<Assid> they arent
<Assid> you perceive them to be
<Assid> main server dead?
<Assid> i was updating and it died
<Mohero|Work> Assid: my updates are going ok, well... the Hardy ones
<Mohero|Work> actually - all the linux ones
<Mohero|Work> the windoze ones however......
<P2502> it will be nice to have ubuntu vs kubuntu comparison table which will describe software shipped in both, like [IM/IRC client] Ubuntu - Pidgin | Kubuntu - Konversation
<P2502> i wonder what features exactly missed in kubuntu vs ubuntu or ubuntu vs kubuntu
<naught101> is samba-client installed by default in hardy?
<naught101> P2502: konversation doesn't do IM
<naught101> that's kopete
<Mohero|Work> P2502 i still don't know why irssi or x-chat aren't shipped... with either of them
<Mohero|Work> naught101: samba: no, at least not yet
<jianfei> hi any suggestions for a hardy desktop sidebar? which app?
<flipstar> gkrellm
<naught101> Mohero|Work: odd, maybe I installed it
<Mohero|Work> jianfai: look up Screenlets you'll find some nice stuff wit hthat and a side-bar for it at www.gnome-look.org
<naught101> but samba worked out of the box. very nice
<jianfei> mohero: cheers
<naught101> and konversation is WAY better than x-chat
<Mohero|Work> naught101: really.... interesting.... my machine thinks it isn't installed by default.
<naught101> Mohero|Work: no, I know, perhaps I installed it, but I didn't have to do any config to get it to work with the x-box media centre that's on this network
<Mohero|Work> jianfei, as flipstar said too gkrellm that's very good, depends what you're looking for screenlets will give you a "vista-ish" side bar (yuk)
<Mohero|Work> naught101: I don't think i've ever done any configuring of Samba on Ubuntu since 5.10 :D
<naught101> lucky you
<naught101> I've never managed to get it working without hours of stuffing around
<Mohero|Work> naught101: ouch....
<naught101> which is why I'm happy with hardy :)
<P2502> cuz network:/// dosnt work?
<savvas> P2502: it's a pending change in filesystem
<P2502> is it fixed in 2.21.92 btw? it dosnt really matter for me now since i have no LAN now
<P2502> dont know if i can get lan on adsl
<Mohero|Work> P2502: of course you can - bit risky though....
<P2502> i see new kde4 livecds now full featured since they are full 700 mib and not 300 mib like it was earlier
<P2502> Mohero|Work: what you mean?
<Mohero|Work> heh we,, I still refuse to use KDE4 :)
<P2502> konqueror crashed for me a lot in kde4
<Mohero|Work> P2502: i mean LAN on adsl.... you can do it, it's just a little risky to open those sort of ports up to the interweb ;)
<P2502> Mohero|Work: like netbios over tcp/ip?
<Mohero|Work> P2502: it's not the crashes that bother me, it's beta software, that happens, it's more to do with the bar at the bottom of the screen you can't modify outside of the "Theme" and the whole thing looks a little "vista-ish" to me....
<nanonyme> Mohero|Work, opening ports to teh interweb is dangerous, period :p
<P2502> Mohero|Work: well i know about vpn lans or so
<Mohero|Work> P2502: yeah, we did it on a cable line, Netbios over TCP/IP - just for an experiment, I think it took about 30 seconds before it was swarmed with viruses and suchlike...
<P2502> also hamachi
<naught101> is linux-restricted-modules-generic broken for all at the moment? should I not upgrade until tomorrow?
<Mohero|Work> naught101: it's not finished being built for x86 - it's up for x64
<naught101> Mohero|Work: a few hours kind of thing?
<Mohero|Work> naught101: you now know as much as I do ;)
<naught101> fair 'nough
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> im thinking of buying a shared host to host a mirror for ubuntu
<Mohero|Work> why so?
<Mohero|Work> I piggyback off University of Kent in the UK - they're connection is pretty nice :)
<Mohero|Work> well, actually *I* don't piggyback off them, but my g/f has a connection to the internet through them, even from here though the connection to them is pretty fast - problem is when everyone downloads from the same mirror.
<Assid> err
<Assid> my wallpaper doesnt change
<Assid> somethings messed up
<Mohero|Work> Assid? after latest updates?
<Mohero|Work> Assid: mine seems ok...
<Assid> messed up
<Mohero|Work> Assid: "Messed up" doesn't give many clue's ;)
<Assid> firefox doesnt let me set an image
<Assid> i saved it.. and tried to do it .. doesnt get set
<Assid> rightclicking on desktop doesnt work
<Mohero|Work> Assid ahh... hmm well, right clicking on the desktop -> Change Desktop Background works for me...
<Assid> wammu says my phone is a nokia
<Assid> but doesnt know the model
<Assid> wammu cant synch my phone :(
<Mohero|Work> never used it Assid. I don't do Nokia :)
<Assid> http://cihar.com/gammu/phonedb/nokia/775/
<Assid> am screwed
<Mohero|Work> hmmmm....
<Assid> hrmm i gotta use syncml
<Assid> question - how ?1
<Assid> dont we have syncevolution?!
<Assid> debian seems to have it
<mohbana> can i install a i386 deb package from amd64?
<bazhang> so there will a supported version of envy called envy NG for Hardy, as well as a supported version of wubi?
<picard_pwns_kirk> how would I get nautilus support for obex: locations?
<cwillu> bribery?
<cwillu> that's what I always did
<bazhang> hehe
<cwillu> haven't looked too closely, but it looks like it wasn't in mainline;  the problem with that being that it used gnome-vfs, and so would have to be reworked to use the new gvfs;  might check their homepage to see if they're doing anything with it (disclaimer, I know nothing about obex, there may well be a simple package you need to install)
<Hobbsee> bazhang: no.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: envy is not an official part of ubuntu
<Hobbsee> mohbana: no
<cwillu> wouldn't jockey be the official package that does what envy does :p
<Hobbsee> yeah
<cwillu> aka, the RestrictedDriversManager is considered responsible for installing Restricted Drivers from the Proprietor?
<cwillu> !bug 189503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189503 in gnome-vfs-obexftp "Couldn't display "obex://  Nautilus cannot handle obex: locations. (dup-of: 186973)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186973 in gvfs "obexftp does not work in hardy + gvfs" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186973
<picard_pwns_kirk> sooo...
<picard_pwns_kirk> do I wait?
<bazhang> Hobbsee: envy ng was developed with ubuntu developers though--so will it be shunned as in the past?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: which ubuntu developers?
<flipstar> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> Hobbsee: I'd have to check albert milone's blog to ascertain that but this seems legit
<Hobbsee> bazhang: right, because i've not seen anything about it on the ML or anything
<Assid> err anyone here played with syncml ?
<Hobbsee> picard_pwns_kirk: yes.  and see the gnome bug on it (the one on top)
 * picard_pwns_kirk subscribed
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> is missing toolbar in gnome-terminal a normal thing?
<picard_pwns_kirk> probably not
<picard_pwns_kirk> right click in the terminal, click the "show toolbar" option
<picard_pwns_kirk> :P
<picard_pwns_kirk> well, s/toolbar/menubar
<savvas> EU fines Microsoft record $1.3B heh
<Assid> again?
<Assid> now what for?
<savvas> http://www.cnn.com/2008/BUSINESS/02/27/microsoft.eu.ap/index.html?eref=rss_latest
<savvas> "overcharging rivals for software info"
<savvas> another excuse for "stopping the giant" :)
<flipstar> what do they do with all that money oO
<RomanK> Hi there
<mateusz> picard_pwns_kirk: there is menubar but with no lables
<picard_pwns_kirk> oh
<mateusz> picard_pwns_kirk: I can blind click on them... but they dont apear
<savvas> flipstar: use it for cultural & productive purposes i guess
<RomanK> is anyone else but me having problems with usb-sticks or usb-harddrives... i plug them in, the usb-device appears in /var/log/messages, but even fdisk cannot see the harddrive
<mateusz> picard_pwns_kirk: ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I have no idea
<flipstar> RomanK: did you ran fdisk as root, with sudo ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> did you try restarting X?
<RomanK> flipstar: yup
<RomanK> my local harddrive is listed, but not the external usb-drive... but the drive itself is ok, i tested it on the notebook of my girlfriend, just a few minutes ago
<mateusz> Initializing...Could not claim USB device.
<mateusz> so many fucking bugs.. debian unstable is more stable than this
<mateusz> plainful true
<picard_pwns_kirk> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RomanK> it's a while ago since i used debian sid, but at least right now hardy seems _much more_ stable than sid did most of the time ;)
<mateusz> RomanK: not for me
<flipstar> RomanK: whats about <ls /dev/disk/by-path/ -al> ? but when it apperes in ../log/messages you can gather the device name from there
<flipstar> and try to mount
<RomanK> flipstar: as i said... only the usb-device appears in /var/log/messages...  but even in /var/log/messages it doesn't appear as "harddrive"
<mateusz> RomanK: for me usb storage works
<RomanK> oh wait...
<RomanK> now it work's... but i didn't change anything...
<RomanK> (i didn't change anything... how often did i hear this from customers and didn't believe them) *gg*
<mateusz> Anyone here uses ThinkFinger utils ?
<mateusz> They worked on gutsy
<mateusz> but do not on hardy
<RomanK> well... gnome thinks the external 2.5" harddrive is a media player.. but that really doesn't matter to me ;)
<mateusz> RomanK: WD Passport ?
<RomanK> nope, a fujitsu-drive in a no-name-usb-box
<mateusz> RomanK: size?
<Laney> Does synaptic log its output anywhere?
<Laney> Bah, anyway I'm getting tonnes of errors about a GConf XML file being malformed. Anything I can do to fix it?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Laney: try to find a bug report
<Laney> Yeah, I can't. I'll file one if needs be, but I'm just wondering if it's fixable
<Amaranth> hrm, seems virt-manager can't start my VM unless i have a bootable CD-ROM
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> anyone know a good syncml server?
<heret1c> back.
<Assid> heret1c: you played with syncml ?
 * heret1c looks blankly at Assid - "what's a syncml?"
 * heret1c clustys
<heret1c> Assid:  ah, no.
<Assid> thinking if i can make my own syncml server
<henkjan> Assid: http://www.synthesis.ch/
<Assid> isnt free :(
<Assid> i thought there would be a free one
<henkjan> there is one, javabases
<henkjan> there is one, javabased
<henkjan> Assid: http://www.funambol.com/opensource/downloads.php
<Assid> yeah i tried funambol the service itself
<Assid> the timezone is off
<heret1c> Assid: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pl4sync do?
<Assid> hrmm.. i guess i will just use it as a client with the third party companies
<Assid> was thinking of running a syncml server and offering it to my users
<Assid> but then too much work
<heret1c> http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_nokia_other.html
<Assid> heret1c: yeah.. goes back to funambol - sync4j
<Assid> heret1c: nvm about it
<heret1c> assid> there are umpteen programs offering to send smses, read addy book, etc - but none offering up/download of (camera) pix
<heret1c> if anyoen mentions bitpim I shall go mad. 8)
<Oli``> Woo the new nvidia-glx/restricted manager is out
<smallfoot-> there are nvidia drivers for 2.6.24-10 yet?
<smallfoot-> plz!!
<Oli``> Anybody here have problems having the Compiz manager remember your settings after you disable and re-enable desktop effects?
<Oli``> smallfoot-: yup - just released
<smallfoot-> Oli``, awesome!
<smallfoot-> is it on the mirrors yeT?
<henkjan> nl.archive has it
<Oli``> smallfoot-: couldn't say - I'm synced with the main server
<smallfoot-> Oli``, how do you do that?
<Oli``> smallfoot-: change your "Download from" choice in System>Admin>Software Sources
<smallfoot-> Oli``, what i change it to?
<Oli``> "Main server" =)
<billyBobO> does anyone know if Wubi will be available for Kubuntu 8.04?  Or will kubuntu-desktop be needed to install afterwards?
<bazhang> billyBobO: already in
<billyBobO> :) wonderful thank you
<bazhang> oh kubuntu, just a sec
<bazhang> hmm dont see anything to the contrary
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5 from here
<billyBobO> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080224-wubi-arrives-a-look-at-ubuntu-8-04-alpha-5.html seems to show a screenshot where you can pick your environment at install time
<billyBobO> same picture as your link, bazhang
<billyBobO> thanks
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<mohbana> hey guys, i want to monitor performance between two distros.  I  thinking more on the line of having the program run in the background and write out a log of performance
<flipstar> hm i just purged and reinstalled audacious..but it still uses old setting...?
<Pici> flipstar: purging doesnt remove any user configurations, i.e, dotfiles and folders in your home.
<flipstar> solved..just deleted some dirs in my home
<flipstar> wired thought thats what purge is for oO
<Pici> Purge removes configurations stored in /etc
<flipstar> oh..okay
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<Milos_SD> Hi all... I still have system freezes on Hardy as I had them on Gutsy... Just to report that! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/145112
<Milos_SD> :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145112 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Random NVidia Proprietary Driver Lock-Ups with dual core + 7300" [High,Fix released]
<flipstar> err theres a fix released for that
<Milos_SD> No ... My system still freezes
<flipstar> take a look at the site
<Milos_SD> I have Core2Duo CPU, and Nvidia 7600GT
<flipstar> ubotu said "Fix released"
<Milos_SD> yes, I see that. But that fix didn't fixed the problem :)
<flipstar> then poste that there ..
<mohbana> hey guys, i want to monitor performance between two distros.  I  thinking more on the line of having the program run in the background and write out a log of performance
<Milos_SD> Well, I did ... First I was using Hardy kernel and modules on Gutsy, but now I upgraded totaly to Hardy ...
<flipstar> thats an odd situation
<Milos_SD> Someone sad that this is bug in nvidia drivers ... but, is that true? :S
<TheInfinity> hello ... one question ... did somebody give a try to hardy on mbp?
<Milos_SD> if it is, then we are ****
<TheInfinity> because Xorg does only start in safe mode choosen while booting
<TheInfinity> if i start ubuntu live disk in a usual way xorg crashes, it shows the configuration window, also the test works, but afterwards xorg does not start. i have xorg log and syslog saved ... should i make a bug report?
<TheInfinity> or does somebody has the same experience?
<TheInfinity> seems to be an issue with bulletproof xorg - or do i understand this wrong?
<flipstar> btw nvidia 169.12 was released yesterday ..
<Exilant> should fglrx run in hardy (now + in principle) or is that currently just broken?
<snador> hello there
<snador> can I ask my questions about hardy here?
<bardyr> Exilant, its currently broken
<bardyr> snador, yea
<snador> okay
<snador> well, I installed hardy a few weeks ago because my wireless connection wasn't working with 7.10
<snador> Everything worked well until this oment
<snador> *moment
<snador> today, the upgrade manager apeared for an upgrade
<bardyr> snador, let me guess you updated the kernel and lost compiz/gfx/and the world exploded?
<snador> so I downloaded en installed the updates and I rebooted the computer
<snador> well, that's exactly what I mean
<snador> and my mouse is doing strange too
<bardyr> snador, its and known issue, boot and earlier kernel or wait for the fixes to come down the pipe
<bardyr> and welcome to alphas :)
<Exilant> thx bardyr
<snador> thank you very much
<snador> i'm going to try it
<snador> bye
<s0u][ight> hello i screwed my xserver up can someone help me
<flipstar> what does X say ?
<Exilant> what did you screw up?
<flipstar> rather how
<bardyr> s0u][ight,  let me guess you updated the kernel and lost compiz/gfx/and the world exploded?
<snador> hello
<snador> i'm back
<snador> thank you for your advice
<snador> it works fine
<snador> except the mouse
<s0u][ight> i did apt-get install xserver-xgl
<flipstar> oh..
<s0u][ight> and after that i did apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<flipstar> remove that if you use compiz and nvidia ..
<regel> why is hardy mounting my ntfs-drives, even if I removed all ntfs-entries in /etc/fstab?
<s0u][ight> what should i do? to make my xserver function good again
<s0u][ight> i can start gnome but compiz and emerald aint working :(
<Exilant> is that xgl-setup still as weird as in gutsy?
<bardyr> s0u][ight, what exactly is wrong? error messages are really good too
<snador> have you installed drivers for your graphics card?
<s0u][ight> nope i use those once who come with my gusty live cd
<s0u][ight> and they worked perfectly
<snador> with standard drivers you can't use compiz
<s0u][ight> well i could do it with the driver it used for my intel 945
<s0u][ight> i didn't change anything
<s0u][ight> is there a kind of thing i can use to go to my early settings?
<s0u][ight> like systemrecovery
<s0u][ight> no?
<s0u][ight> just don't say i need to reinstall ubuntu :|
<s0u][ight> and do an hardy upgrade etc. to make my wireless card working etc.:'(
<bazhang> what card?
<s0u][ight> hello a restart helped :D
<jimmy__> hey guys, the last system update wrecked my xorg.conf
<jimmy__> its empty now, and my mouse doesnt work
<jimmy__> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it wont "overwrite custom xorg.conf"
<chrismurf> How bad is the server version of Hardy at the moment?  Want to move a few robots to ubuntu, and Hardy makes sense from an LTS perspective, but the timeline is a bit shorter than the release date.
<jimmy__> im using a thinkpad t61 with an onboard nvidia graphics
<P2502> jimmy__: its "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<jimmy__> yeah ive tried that
<jimmy__> hold on ill paste the error
<jimmy__> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<jimmy__>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080227095852
<jimmy__> but nothing happens, my xorg.conf is empty
<jimmy__> ill pastebin in
<chrismurf> is anybody here using server hardy?  Or just desktop?
<P2502>  jimmy__:  you may restore manually from backup or delete file and run command again
<P2502> but i'm not sure if xorg.conf even required anymore
<P2502> i'll better look into Xorg.0.log
<h3sp4wn> chrismurf: You mean the server kernel ?
<jimmy__> http://www.pastebin.ca/920623
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, the basic server install, ie without Xorg and such.  The major 'caveats' for install are all desktop related things, I'm looking at a server install
<jimmy__> i cant find Xorg.0.log
<chrismurf> wondering how stable the core is
<chrismurf> is it ALPHA alpha, or just alpha ;-)
<P2502> jimmy__: this is NOT empty, and this is actually normal xorg.conf
<P2502> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<h3sp4wn> chrismurf: Its not alpha
<jimmy__> but it doesnt show my touchpad, my video adapter, screen, anything
<h3sp4wn> Other than gnome
<chrismurf> so - fairly usable under the covers?
<P2502> jimmy__: format of xorg.conf has changed
<h3sp4wn> chrismurf: Its not like *bsd current is
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, what do you mean by that?
<h3sp4wn> Or fedora rawhide
<jimmy__> http://www.pastebin.ca/920626
<h3sp4wn> chrismurf: Its not full of loads of unstable versions of software
<chrismurf> great - thanks.  I guess I'll check it out then
<Amaranth> and by changed you mean it now autodetects everything that isn't explicitly set in xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> I dunno why anyone would use Linux for a server though
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn,  question is just whether to move a couple of robots to gutsy, or hardy.
<h3sp4wn> Mine uses Solaris dom0 and Linux DomU's
<h3sp4wn> chrismurf: Why not a RTOS
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, "server" just means it doesn't install a bunch of useless crud
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, because RTOS's and proprietary OS's make development a pain in the butt
<h3sp4wn> chrismurf: ecos is GPL
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, don't know it, but we don't require RTOS performance
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, we have seperate motor controllers and such, it's just the high level control logic that runs on the PC
<h3sp4wn> So its full pc
<h3sp4wn> i was thinking something else
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, PC104 stack with ~400Mhz x86 proc.
<chrismurf> these are big robots: http://blogs.spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/2008/02/06/whois_robotic_excursion_under.html
<h3sp4wn> I think I would still use uclibc (buildroot 2 is pretty nice)
<P2502> jimmy__: so you have only problem with mouse?
<h3sp4wn> still too much crud in a "server" install for me
<jimmy__> and graphics, its not letting me use compiz and doesnt "feel accelerated" its very choppy
<h3sp4wn> chrismurf: article is pretty interesting
<P2502>  jimmy__: this is because you required to reinstall nvidia driver
<P2502> check update servers
<jimmy__> tried :\
<jimmy__> ill try manually to search for nvidia in synaptic & install it
<jimmy__> nvidia-glx-new is already installed
<P2502> from your log file it seems your have parts of old nvidia driver left like glx lib but useing nv ftiver
<P2502> delete and install again, tried?
<chrismurf> h3sp4wn, thanks
<jimmy__> no not yet ill try now
<jimmy__> ouff now screens & graphics is empty
<jimmy__> ill restart x
<Viaken> A broken linux-image package a known thing, or am I having a weird problem?
<jimmy__> nah no luck
<P2502>  jimmy__: are you used applet or synaptic?
<jimmy__> synaptic
<P2502> it may not make required changes
<P2502> 1st was released new kernel, this is what broke your graphics, later was released new restricted-modules and nvidia driver package thru update
<jimmy__> yeah i downloaded that this morning
<jimmy__> i couldnt get restricted modules yesterday the package was missing from my repository
<jimmy__> and now you cant manually select a repository anymore in synaptic so i got all confused
<P2502> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<P2502> and Xorg.0.log show no problems with mouse or touchpad, i dont know why its not work
<P2502> it says they are initialized correctly
<jimmy__> now that i logged out and back in my mouse is working fine
<jimmy__> before every click was a double click
<jimmy__> so i couldnt navigate menus, luckilly the touchpad still worked
<P2502> press and hold mouse button
<jimmy__> i just unplugged it :)
<TFrog> anyone here get the broadcom chip working wirelessly on Heron?
<s0u][ight> hello does anyone know a good application to film a desktop?
<hit> s0u][ight, recordmydesktop
<Exilant> ah, an update, maybe fglrx works with that :)
<s0u][ight> i found istanbul
<s0u][ight> tnx anyway :D
<DanaG> WTF?  I get odd beeps on opening and closing my lid.
<pushax> hi all
<pushax> has anyone got Wine working?
<flipstar> yep
<flipstar> using the new one from winehq
<pushax> is htat from the gutsy gibbon repository?
<flipstar> err its 0.9.56 or so
<pushax> k
<flipstar> !info wine gutsy
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<flipstar> gutsy has 0.9.46
<pushax> So is 9.55 broken?
<TheInfinity> hmm
<flipstar> jup seems so
<P2502> no, just the one in repo
<Laney> Anyone experiencing invisible menus in gnome-terminal?
<TheInfinity> now somebody here who can help me finding the error in xorg?
<TheInfinity> http://files.ernestoruge.de/misc/Xorg.0.log <-- heres the log
<P2502> system monitor load one of the cores to 100% with default nv driver, and display garbage
<wobbo> When copy pasting, there are some new options right? When copying a folder to a location where the folder name is the same, i get "cancel, merge, merge all, skip, skip all" what about overwrite?
<makaveli> so i was here on last night tryin to fix this low graphics mode
<makaveli> but still cnt get out of it
<makaveli> always rebootin in low graphics mode
<makaveli> this is frustrating, spent hours here trying to fix it and still cant
<TheInfinity> makaveli: i dont get anything right in live cd, i just get safe graphics mode to run, bulletproof xorg does not start at all ;)
<wobbo> maybe not 'overwrite' but 'replace' is the missing option
<makaveli> lol yea
<P2502> TheInfinity: interesting, you log show you are using vesa driver
<makaveli> problem is i had everything working, but then after an update, screen res dropped
<P2502> TheInfinity: what is your problem anyway?
<makaveli> now i'm stuck in low graphics mode, and i cant get out. still waiting for hardy envy support
<TheInfinity> the funny thing is - booting in safe graphics mode works
<TheInfinity> without safe graphics mode xorg does not start
<TheInfinity> but the configuration test works
<TheInfinity> i just write a bug report ... ?
<P2502> this is log from failsaif session but required is log from failed xorg startup
<P2502> filesafe
<TheInfinity> P2502: how can i get this log?
<TheInfinity> and - also the failsafe mode didnt work
<P2502> (21:12:09) TheInfinity: the funny thing is - booting in safe graphics mode works
<TheInfinity> P2502: and this is the log of usual boot
<makaveli> wondering if i should jus give upa nd format
<jp> Question for anyone: on a fresh install of hardy, failsafe gnome logs in fine, but with a normal gnome login, after loading the background and playing the sound, X dies (as evident in daemon.log only) and kicks me back to gdm.
<TheInfinity> i think xorg enteres in vesa mode after getting problems with nv driver
<TheInfinity> and this is the log of it
<makaveli> ya infinity
<makaveli> i'm on vesa mode too
<TheInfinity> i think it would be good to have the safe mode log, too
<TheInfinity> so that devs can understand why in one case it works and in the other not
<TheInfinity> and why at all i dont get nv drivers to work
<makaveli> same boat infinity
<makaveli> :(
<makaveli> what res are you at right now?
<makaveli> cause im stuck on 640x480 :S
<makaveli> cant see shit
<TheInfinity> 1440x900 because i'm in OS-X ;)
<makaveli> ahhh
<makaveli> so guess my only solution is to reformat?
<TheInfinity> <-- gets log from all possibilities, after it i'll present it here again :)
<TheInfinity> and write a bug report
<makaveli> savvas was helping me out last night, but nothin work
<TheInfinity> cya soon
<makaveli> cya
<flipstar> is there an alternative for vnstat? doesnt work proper with cron..
<Exilant> in my xorg log it seems to start going wrong with errors like "drmOpenDevice: Open failed", but with the recent update it at least doesn't whiteout. Anyone has fglrx working, so maybe i just messed up my xorg.conf?
<TheInfinity> okay ...
<TheInfinity> now i have every log ;9
<P2502> TheInfinity: required is from failed session
<TheInfinity> i have 2 failed session at all
<TheInfinity> the usual startup and the failsafe after usual
<Arwen> anyone here using fglrx?
<TheInfinity> the only option which works is choosing failsafe already before launching the kernel
<P2502> there are 2 meanings of failsafe, failsafe kernel and failsafe gnome
<P2502> we talk about xorg, so it is failsafe gnome
<P2502> mmm
<TheInfinity> failsafe kernel mode works
<TheInfinity> failsafe gnome mode both dont
<TheInfinity> http://files.ernestoruge.de/misc/bugs/normal/
<Exilant> Arwen: me
<Exilant> but it's not working for me right now
<TheInfinity> these are gnome versions. old is with nvidia, before is while the error message occured, after is after i clicked continue and everything wents black
<TheInfinity> http://files.ernestoruge.de/misc/bugs/failsafe/ <-- this is kernel failsafe which shows Xorg
<muszek> hi... do you guys have rather crappy fonts in firefox, too?
<flipstar> try "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0" and then run firefox
<Exilant> hm, just why gets the radeon module loaded, i wonder
<flipstar> you can blacklist the module..
<TheInfinity> urgh
<TheInfinity> g2g
<Exilant> i'll try... maybe then fglrx will load
<flipstar> as long as you know how to undo you can try :>
<Exilant> hehe
<muszek> flipstar: I only have .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 in ~
<flipstar> then try change theme -->extras-->addons-->themes
<teamcobra> hello all :)
<muszek> flipstar: I moved ~/.mozilla (so that FF would start without any customizations made by me) and fonts still look crappy.
<flipstar> try change theme -->extras-->addons-->themes
<flipstar> to something else then the default theme
<muszek> gotta find other themes first...
<flipstar> what about firefox-themes-ubuntu ?
<flipstar> you can install via apt
<P2502> weird... copy speed is 10 mib/s, between hard drives, it should be 50 or something
<P2502> now its 8
<heret1c> å2wozzat?
<P2502> gnome copy is broken....
<heret1c> P2502: wot?
<P2502> wot is wot?
<muszek> P2502: I was copyting some files between two partitions of the same drive, using mc in gnome-terminal... speed was ~1.5MB/s
<P2502> omg
<muszek> P2502: file-roller also takes forever... it takes several minutes to extract 700MB file.  It's a decent machine (dell 1720 with 2Ghz Core 2 Duo, 2 GB of RAM... disk is 5500RPM, though).
<heret1c> P2502: low transfer rates why?
<Exilant> jay, now fglrx is working
<P2502> heret1c: i dunno, something must has broken with last update
<muszek> flipstar: it's strange... I have firefox-themes-ubuntu installed, but tools->addons->themes only shows me default theme and NASA one (I installed it manually, fonts still look the same).
<Exilant> thx flipstar
<heret1c> P2502: restricted-modules?
<muszek> P2502: it's not a gnome thing... as I said, I had those low transfer rates while using mc
<P2502> muszek: Timing buffered disk reads:  226 MB in  3.01 seconds =  75.17 MB/sec
<P2502> my transfer rates are ok
<P2502> let me try mc or something
<muszek> I've just tried again. it's going @ ~12MB/s now.  Those earlier results were pre apt-get upgrade (over 100 packages, incl. kernel)
<muszek> interesting thing: the transfer slows down... 7MB/s now.  Rhythmbox stopped playing (for a few seconds) twice during this 700MB copy.
<flipstar>  Timing buffered disk reads:  248 MB in  3.04 seconds =  81.69 MB/sec ¦>
<P2502> yeah mc is broken too
<muszek> can you guys please give me a command that returns those timings?
<muszek> hdparm?
<P2502> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<flipstar> sudo hdparm -t /dev/whatever
<heret1c> muszek: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdN
<muszek> thanks
<heret1c> hehe..
<P2502> or hda
<P2502> or something
<flipstar> i was cheating im using /dev/mapper/ :P
<flipstar> got a raid
<P2502> with raid i got 135 mib/s
<muszek> Timing buffered disk reads:  114 MB in  3.05 seconds =  37.43 MB/sec
<muszek> is it abnormal?
<flipstar> little slow
<P2502> what is your hdd?
<flipstar> but you might have disc access at this moment
<muszek> no idea... whatever Dell placed in my lappy
<heret1c> is there a solid rationale for letting scsi and ide drives both be sda? why the hda/sda system in the 1st place?
<flipstar> oh..its lappy..there always slower..
<heret1c> muszek:  apt-get install smartmontools
<flipstar> P2502: its a fakeraid ..
<muszek> heret1c: I had it already... what now?
<heret1c> muszek: sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda
<P2502> flipstar: and 135 mib/s is fake speed?
<muszek> heret1c: http://www.pastebin.ca/920832
<flipstar> P2502: i dont know about yours..is it a real raid ?
<P2502> flipstar: what is "real"?
<P2502> ok nvm i just use mdadm its linux based software raid
<P2502> i have no raid controller
<P2502> reboot
<flipstar> hm i got one but using dmraid..
<CarlFK> is there a way to disable the "indexing" or whatever it is called that runs on boot after the install?
<CarlFK> I have 0 use for it, and it is screwing up some testing that I am doing on fresh installs
<heret1c> Anyone get "Malformed URL trash:/ " error when clicking trash icon -> Open in New Window?
<CarlFK> im doing the alt install, if there is some preseed option, or something I can run in the late_command script...
<CarlFK> heret1c: where do you see the icon?
<CarlFK> heret1c: I did Places, Home, Right click Trash, Open in new win - it opened
<qaws> hi, is there also a problem with clicks? After last updates my mouse is always making left-doubleclick and rightclick instead of one leftclick. Does anybody know, how to solve it?
<heret1c> CarlFK: in KDE - right lower corner, unless you've moved or deleted it.
<CarlFK> heret1c: ah, not using kde
<P2502> anyone looked on lauchpad on these new speeds issue?
<bardyr> what speed issues?
<P2502> we explained it earlier, 5-10 mib/s copy between partitions/drives
<P2502> gnome or mc
<P2502> copy speed
<heret1c> P2502: there appears to be a few issues with IDE in general.
<bardyr> P2502, i get 22MB/s on copying
<P2502> heret1c: i dont use ide
<P2502> well my dvd-rw drive is ise
<P2502> ide
<P2502> disks are sata-300
<heret1c> P2502:  ah. that's serious.
<CarlFK> can I just kill tracker-applet ?
<CarlFK> or would that be 'bad'
<s0u][ight> hello is it normal that ndiswrapper stops working after upgrading to hardy?
<lemonade> s0u][ight: i've seen some bug raports about it
<s0u][ight> damn the b43 driver works only half of the time :|
<wobbo> is the wine package is still broken?
<bardyr> yep
<rsk> will be fixed after 0.9.57
<flipstar> 0.9.56 is working here ..
<syke> hi
<syke> I am seeing all over the message boards that I am not the only one whose ndiswrapper-based wireless driver stopped working in kernel 2.6.24. does anyone know if a fix is in progress?
<syke> like everyone else, it works again if I boot back into 2.6.22, but 2.6.22 has issues of its own ;)
<P2502> its not latest updates, i got slow copy useing alpha 5 livecd too
<P2502> somehow missed it
<P2502> this fact
<bardyr> syke, boot the new kernel and recompile ndiswrapper
<P2502> very dissapointing
<syke> bardyr: it looks like ndiswrapper is already at the latest release, can you explain the difference?
<syke> and, I'd rather wait until the fix is properly packaged so that I can verify the fix like a good tester :)
<syke> would it be better to contact my canonical support rep?
<bardyr> syke, well what exactly is not working?
<bardyr> and dmesg, modprobe, etc messages?
<bardyr> any*
<syke> bardyr: the wireless device just doesn't show up in iwconfig, and the "wireless active" light doesn't come on
<syke> it was working great in gutsy, and it works if I boot into hardy's 2.6.22 kernel
<bardyr> syke, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<syke> at least a dozne ppl have posted in the message boards with the same issue
<syke> yes, it does load
<syke> and shows up in lsmod
<bardyr> anything in dmesg?
<macogw> my comp rebooted itself about a half hour ago (last log activity at 13:48) for no reason i can see...any keywords i should look for in the logs?
<macogw> the 13:48 was just --MARK--
<syke> just this
<syke>    46.314685] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
<syke> [   46.388282] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
<syke> there are some other interesting things in the dmesg, but that's the only one that appears relevant
<bardyr> syke, sudo ndiswrapper -l ?
<syke> yes, the driver is in there and I also tried reinstalling it
<syke> the config is still fine from gutsy
<syke> and the device is "present"
<syke>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<syke> and no, I can't use bcm43xx or b43, so please don't ask :)
<bardyr> syke, have you blacklisted them?
<syke> bardy: yes, and they are blacklsited by default
<syke> and no, they don't show up in lsmod
<bardyr> syke, weird
<syke> bardyr: many ppl are having the same problem in the forums, etc
<syke> I'm also having some trouble with flash in konqueror, even thought that is supposed to be working now
<syke> sites like http://www.cobrastarship.com/index.php say "loading..." forever
<qzio> i question, shouldn't ath_pci (madwifi driver) be rmmod:ed during suspend? it's a network module right?
<Yahooada1> yey, Realtek 8187B wireless card and HDA-Intel sound both dont work in 8.04 >_<
<flipstar> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Yahooada1> i was just praying they would work in 8.04 :(
<flipstar> maybe you have to help them a little
<h3sp4wn> perhaps have a go with oss (make sure you symlink /usr/src/linux to the kernel headers
<h3sp4wn> Its nice that with oss you can easily choose what you want each input / output to be
<h3sp4wn> (and at least with dmix it sounded better with pulseaudio shouldn't be an issue)
<Yahooadam> well i sort of have them working in 7.1
<Yahooadam> but the 8187B driver is a total hack and really unpleasent
<P2502> Yahooadam: what controller and codec you have?
<strabes> how do i revert a package back to a previous version? the version of gnome-power-manager in hardy is seems to be having some troubles
<P2502> with sound
<macogw> strabes: dpkg -i --force-downgrade oldpackage.deb
<strabes> macogw: oh, thanks a lot
<Yahooadam> not sure P2502, lspci says "Intel Corp 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<P2502> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) here
<Yahooadam> atm OSS in 7.1 is using "Realtek ALC268 (OSS Mixer)"
<macogw> i have Rev 3
<P2502> but my codec is AD1988
<Yahooadam> how do you find your codec?
<flipstar> cron isnt working here at startup :/
<h3sp4wn> Yahooadam: I ment the 4front one (www.opensound.com) but you could try that one as well
<P2502> Realtek ALC268 - this is your codec
<Yahooadam> thats what 7.1 is using, but is that necesarily right?
<h3sp4wn> Its will auto detect what you need when you install the de
<h3sp4wn> b
<P2502> !bug 116326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116326 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "No audio INTEL HD audio - Realtek ALC268 codec - Toshiba A205-S4577 / Acer TravelMate 6292" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116326
<Yahooadam> doesnt work, having to force it with model=
<Yahooadam> auto doesnt work, it doesnt detect anything
<Mohero> 'lo
<P2502> one with this codec reported " Update with Hardy Alpha 5: Sound works out of the box now."
<Pici> "The this-should-now-actually-work release" ?
<CarlFK> ubuntu installs a patched version of something from kernel.org - I am trying to figure out why a line is //ed out, and not sure where the top of the food chain is
<CarlFK> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=drivers/media/video/vivi.c;h=1db067c028157609c895b0124e72143acd94c8b2;hb=a6352cddc743300b0b64b5fd8dfb688524e884e9#l1194
<Yahooadam> i seem to have some obscure codec or something methinks, in hardy i get the volume control (like 7.1) but i dont actually get any sound
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone seen a how-to for creating a Heron USB boot disk? I don't have the cdroms to spare, but I've got myself a brand spanking new test partition to do some laptop testing on the alphas and betas now.
<Mohero> P2502: that sound bug on Toshiba's was a pain. that bug, along with a bug in the Toshiba BIOS that meant we could only see 3GB of the 4GB in the laptop.
<Mohero> P2502: the guy that has it is running Hardy so that he has sound AND can use ACPI...
<CarlFK> same line  //ed http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=blob;f=drivers/media/video/vivi.c;hb=053fcb6014eef31c2674d344c704118e0ac229ef#l1125
<flipstar> !usb ArthurArchnix
<flipstar> !usb | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ArthurArchnix> flipstar: Cheers.
<P2502> Mohero: most mobos have problems with 4 gb
<nemo> Mohero: you mean, same as vista? :) (3g of 4)
<Mohero> P2502: then I'll feel smug "mine doesn't" ;)
<nemo> neither does mine
<flipstar> only _very_ old mb's
<P2502> no, new ones too
<flipstar> most bioses can handle it
<Yahooadam> all mobos do (or should)
<P2502> yeah but you only see 3gb
<P2502> or 3.25
<Yahooadam> 4gb is a limit of 32bit addressing, but lots is taken up by PCI address space, and video cards eat another chunk
<P2502> yeah
<Mohero> P2502: the BIOS update from Toshiba supports 4GB, we've only argued with them for a year about it, they said it must be a problem with Linux - we told them that the BIOS couldn't see the 4GB they said they can't help because we don't have windows on the system - some advice - never deal with Toshiba
<nemo> Mohero: probably they never ran into the bug 'cause their windows machines couldn't address more than 3¼ anyway :-/
<Mohero> P2502: 64bit can map more than 3.25 - but 32bit processors tend to have that problem
<nemo> Mohero: so they'll never believe you
<Mohero> nemo: true! ;)
<Mohero> fixed now anyway :D
<nemo> neat
<flipstar> theres a hack to get 36bit but thats another story ..
<Mohero> so the laptop is NOW 100% compatible :)
<Waterstoff> woah
<Waterstoff> 36bit?
<Waterstoff> thats definatly a hack
<nemo> flipstar: are you referring to PAE?
<Waterstoff> Oo
<flipstar> i dont know.maybe
<Yahooadam> sounds like PAE to me :p
<nemo> flipstar: or the hack to get PAE in Windows XP ?
<nemo> flipstar: PAE in linux is old news
<P2502> with pae 32-bit processor able to use 16 gb ram
<Yahooadam> although i thought PAE allowed more memory then that
<Mohero> nice
<nemo> P2502: even 64GiB
<nemo> is one reason you should use linux for running Oracle databases
<Yahooadam> s/is one reason/is another reason ontop of the billions of others :p
<nemo> (well, that and it just runs better - and yes, you should use 64 bit processors, but oracle's 64 bit support sucked until recently)
<Mohero> well, I'm currently running 4GB - just built a machine for someone - that has 8GB - *ba***rd* think I need an upgrade now.... ;)
<Yahooadam> i was tempted by 8gb for my new machine
<Yahooadam> but i barely use the 4gb in it, so probably best without :p
<Mohero> nemo: was talking about Vista & Oricle today - we came to the conclusion that Vista only looks good under the same circumstances as Oracle - that is on a slide projector :)
<nemo> heh
<Mohero> Yahooadam: I think i've only used the 4GB once, and that was because of a bug in my code ;)
<Yahooadam> ooo
<ArthurArchnix> Oh, I read that stuff about the usb install. But I forgot that I've got a 128MB spare boot partition. Does hardy have any network install disks yet? Because I could probably extract the files, copy them to the boot partition, then add the info to grub and boot up the hardy net install.... does such a thing exist?
<nemo> well, Oracle makes a decent database. it is their appliaction server, oracle forms, oracle reports, oracle we-bought-you-and-now-we-don't-know-what-to-do-with-you  that are crap
<Yahooadam> i only use 4gb when XP does its new interesting bug - that is, copying files between HDD goes through ram - :s
<P2502> not long ago i was an owner of nforce 4 sli mobo and i useing 3 gb of ram, and if i install tv-tuner BIOS report only 2.75 gb of ram, so it was not even 32-bit cpu issue
<nemo> Mohero: oh. and their enterprise architecture for databases. also annoying.
<flipstar> ArthurArchnix: you could install via debootstrap..............
<Mohero> nemo: yep, agree'd we've been writing ODBC drivers for APL for various databases... which has been a pain...
<Mohero> s/for APL/in APL/
<Mohero> P2502: that sounds.... strange..... what manufacturer board?
<Yahooadam> hmm,3stack-6ch and laptop-eapd both work (i use the term lightly) for me
<Mohero> hehe
<Mohero> work should always be used "lightly" ;)
<ArthurArchnix> flipstar: Reading over that now.. a bit too much trouble me thinks. For me at least. I'll work on that bootable usb instead.
<Yahooadam> you could also network boot :p
<P2502> Mohero: it was ASUS
<P2502> A8N-SLI Premium
<ArthurArchnix> I know there are net installs for Gutsy and previous... but I wasn't aware a netinstall disc for hardy alpha had been released.
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... what if I started a netinstall of gutsy, but then changes the apt-sources to point at the hardy repos....
<bardyr> does anybody know how i can get my screen brightness to work, so i cant change the brightness? even a software emulation hack is okay
<Yahooadam> ArthurArchnix - why not just install gutsy then upgrade to hardy?
<Yahooadam> your way sounds like it will fail in rather horrific ways
<Mohero> P2502: I had one of those..... actually I had 4 of them... bought 1 didn't work, sent it back under warranty, got another one, it broke after about 3 months, sent it back decided I wanted machine to actually use, ordered the wrong board - yep it was the same, and then the new one, and the warranty replacement both broke.... so I build a whole new system - BIOS crapped out everytime.
<Oli``> bleurgh... is anybody else having issues with libxklavier12_3.4-2_i386.deb ?
<flipstar> theres a boot.iso on some ftps in hardy dirs ..
<ArthurArchnix> Bah... this is all silly. I'm just gonna install gutsy to my spare partition... create a restore image of it so that it's easy to do for apha5,6 beta1,2 and distupgrade.... yeah... I agree Yahooadam
<Mohero> P2502: all other hardware is fine - and running in an MSI board as my Media system now...
<Yahooadam> im running a P5K-Deluxe, and it drives me mad, the whole "JMicron" controller thing is terrible
<P2502> i running P5B now
<Mohero> one thing I've learnt is Asus are pretty good at harware, but the BIOS.... they're really rubbish at.
<Mohero> they're boards are really really good...............as long as they work.
<Yahooadam> i have 2 CD drives, 1 HDD and an eSATA drive on the JMicron controller, and they all often fail
<Yahooadam> like, if i plug in the eSATA drive the other 3 dissapear, or if i boot with it plugged in sometimes the HDD doesnt appear
<TheInfinity> <-- has no bios. but another prob. P2502: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/196242 heres my bug report, perhaps you get wiser then me ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196242 in xorg "[Hardy] bulletproof xorg fails completely with mbp rev3" [Undecided,New]
<Mohero> Yahooadam: I've not had that with the new A2M-SLI Deluxe Wifi
<Yahooadam> i moved to the latest bios which helped, but its still bad
<smeuuh> hey, i just upgraded, and libxklavier broke
<flipstar> TheInfinity: you have no bios..??
<P2502> i tested SATA drive speed plugin in native intel port and in jmicron port... and jmicron cotnroller limit speed of hdd
<TheInfinity> flipstar: macs dont have a bios
<flipstar> ouch
<TheInfinity> they have EFI which is somehow a "next generation bios"
<flipstar> wow
<Yahooadam> EFI will be great, /me wants now
<TheInfinity> efi is used for some thinclients etc from some companys
<TheInfinity> but its not really supported by ms software
<TheInfinity> so -> shit ;)
<P2502> also they have TPM, guess is next gen of something like DRM too
<Yahooadam> EFI is used on server motherboards aswell, as linux supports it
<Milos_SD> I need help ... I uninstalled some packages, and I can not install them now, becouse of some depandenci problem
<Milos_SD> :S
<Mohero> Milos_SD: what packages?
<flipstar> restricted-manager ?
<Mohero> http://bp1.blogger.com/_tvNHB-rl0_M/R74Akhx_L-I/AAAAAAAAABo/6Y82Wrm2PY4/s1600-h/bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg
<Milos_SD> no ... libxklaviar11
<Mohero> I was just sent that link :)
<smeuuh> same as me :)
<Milos_SD> and ubuntu-desktop, nautilus, gnome-panel  with it
<Milos_SD> :(
<smeuuh> they broke something, once again
<rsk> how dare they! :)
<smeuuh> i guess just wait for the fix ?
<Milos_SD> I don't know how to get that back as it ware
<Milos_SD> :(
<Milos_SD> what if my system freez and I need to reboot :)
<smeuuh> just don't reboot until it's fixed :)
<Milos_SD> hmm... it is working for now... but some packages have broken dep.
<Milos_SD> terminal and nautilus are working :)
<Milos_SD> that is most important
<Milos_SD> :)
<smeuuh> yeah, i'm guessing they didn't set the attributes of libxklavier12 such that it replaces 11 or something
<Milos_SD> can I do that somehow?
<Milos_SD> :D
<smeuuh> well, it would involve dlding the .deb, uncompressing it, changing some things in the control file, compressing it again and then installing it, it must be feasible, but i would not risk it, i'm waiting for competent people to fix it
<Milos_SD> what do I need to change in control file?
 * Mohero doesn't know
<smeuuh> i guess remove the thing in v11 that says : /usr/share/libxklavier/something.xml is mine, don't touch it
<blue|palm> Hi, has anyone experienced any problems with the current wine in hardy? Mine segfaults for everything...
<smeuuh> yeah, you must install a .deb from winehq
<blue|palm> smeuuh, thanks, has this been reported?
<blue|palm> as in, has the bug been filed?
<smeuuh> i dunno, probably
<Yahooadam> sigh
<Yahooadam> If im using the ALC268 codec, and its working, is that the only codec for my machine (ie, did ubuntu pick the right one?)
<Yahooadam> beacause im just goin with ALC268 because the ubuntu livecd chose it, i dont actually _know_ what codec its supposed to use
<jianfei> does hardy come with a desktop sidebar? i want one that is transparent
<Oli``> Rollocks. My pulseaudio sound server isn't coming up and it's been over a month since I had any problems with it... I just noticed there were a truckload of sound-related updates... Can anybody suggest something to test?
<heret1c> wop
<napsy_> hm is Intel ICH8 audio going to be supported any time soon with alsa?
<Yahooadam> what revision napsy_ ?
<napsy_> 03
<rsk> napsy_: i think it is in .16
<Yahooadam> same boat as me then :p
<Yahooadam> dont count on it :p
<napsy_> hm having real troubles with the headphone jack
<Yahooadam> join the club :p
<napsy_> :)
<Yahooadam> mines really quiet too :(
<napsy_> well mine works but can't mute the front speakers
<napsy_> so it's useless
<Yahooadam> everything in ubuntu works great, except sound, wireless networking and standby :p - a few "minor" issues :p
<blue|palm> smeuuh, did you install wine from the feisty repo?
<blue|palm> smeuuh, did you install wine from the gutsy* repo?
<smeuuh> no
<blue|palm> is there a hardy repo?
<smeuuh> yeah, you're using them if you're on hardy
<smeuuh> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<blue|palm> so... when you mentioned that you installed from winehq.org, what did you use?
<blue|palm> ah an older one... thanks
<Assid> my wifi sucks
<smeuuh> i used .55 actually
<Assid> it keeps getting cut
<blue|palm> smeuuh, ah ok, ill look for the latest i can find
<Yahooadam> heres an interesting question, howcome when im setting up alsa to use my audio card (hda-intel) do i end up with an OSS mixer? :s
<anolis> im having trouble getting vmware-config.pl to compile the vmware modules
<wobbo> I have an Asus R2H umpc, and since 7.10 there has been a bug in setting the intel video driver wich results in a bright white screen when X is started. It's a rather simple problem, just load a diffrent driver. I would like to report it.
<wobbo> Further, how do i start in safe graphics mode from the alpha 5 live cd?
<flipstar> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wobbo> what about the safe graphics mode, there used to be an option
 * heret1c spots an assid in disguise
<Yahooadam> what package provides java to firefox? the one i have seems to be rubbish :p
<macogw> Yahooadam: i use icedtea-java7-plugin
<wobbo> there is a bug report, a lot, with a lot af confirmes, but still no changes
<Yahooadam> im trying to work out which i have installed, but dpkg -l | grep -i java isnt giving me clues
<anolis> does anyone know wjhy i can't build the modules required for vmware-workstation to work?
<h3sp4wn> kernel interface changes
<anolis> is it a known issue?
<h3sp4wn> or api changes - find the absolute latest
<h3sp4wn> It happens 90% of the time when there is a new kernel
<h3sp4wn> look for the anyany tarball
<anolis> yea.. i can't build them though
<h3sp4wn> Are you using vmware-package
<anolis> it starts and then it compiles a little bit and then goes execution aborted
<anolis> negative
<h3sp4wn> If you are its trivial to use an any any tarball
<anolis> im not using a repository package
<anolis> this may help
<anolis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5057/
<anolis> h3sp4wn, do you see anything in there poking out at you?
<anolis> i keep thinking it has something to do with the kernel headeras
<anolis> headers*
<h3sp4wn> Could be or does vmware include any of its own kernel headers
<bardyr> anolis, you need anyupdate
<SeveredCross> Nope, vmware doesn't include anything.
<SeveredCross> You need an any-any update for VMware.
<anolis> bardyr, anyupdate?
<bardyr> anolis, its a patch for vmware to work on newer kernels
<SeveredCross> Their ABI has been broken forever.
<SeveredCross> Particularly because they officially support only stuff like RHEL 5 and crap like that, with ANCIENT kernels.
<h3sp4wn> Could be the ubuntu headers are not consistent but I think that is unlikely
<SeveredCross> 2.6.18, etc.
<anolis> heh.. so where should i go to get this any-update?
<SeveredCross> anolis: Google it.
<anolis> i did
<Raspberry> I like how the update manager system tray icon looks like it's giving you the middle finger
<h3sp4wn> You really should use vmware-package it makes things much cleaner
<anolis> i found an ftp server with it on there.. not really to trusting of random ftp servers in czech
<bardyr> im i the only who has run into a load of dependency problems lately? the -10 kernel and ibxklavier12_3.4-2_i386.deb keep fracking apt :/
<SeveredCross> libklavier12 is easy to fix.
<SeveredCross> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install /var/cache/apt/libklavier12_3.4-2_i386.deb
<SeveredCross> Technically you shouldn't force overwrites, but it works and doesn't cause any problems that I would see.
<Raspberry> anybody know of any updates to the Wine Package?
<SeveredCross> the -10 kernel is fixed.
<Raspberry> it's been broken for 2 weeks now :)
<Raspberry> with a segfault
<SeveredCross> Wine is busted too, needs to be updated to 0.9.56 or recompiled or downgraded to 0.9.54
<SeveredCross> Downgrading to 0.9.54 is probably easiest, just use the Gutsy package.
<flipstar> wine 0.9.54 dont like compiz..
<bardyr> SeveredCross, got libkvalier installed thanks :)
<Raspberry> wine 0.9.55 dont like ubuntu
<Raspberry> :)
<SeveredCross> bardyr: No problem.
<flipstar> 0.9.56 works :)
<bardyr> Raspberry, winehq's packages work
<wobbo> what do i enter as bootoptions to start in safe graphics mode?
<Raspberry> cool, I'll hop over there and grab it instead
<SeveredCross> Yeah, but winehq doesn't have 0.9.56, you have to buold from sourc.e
<SeveredCross> s/buold/build, s/sourc.e/source.
<Raspberry> ah ha... winehq packages DON'T EXIST :P
<bardyr> Raspberry, they dont?
<SeveredCross> Not for 0.9.56
<Raspberry> for .56
<SeveredCross> They have packages for Gutsy, packaged only for 0.9.55.
<flipstar> only the source for 0.56..right
<bardyr> oh yea, but they work :)
<Raspberry> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<flipstar> but compiling is easily..
<flipstar> 3commands lol
<bardyr> it just takes ages
<flipstar> true
<bardyr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Raspberry> you kinda skew your ability to test Hardy when you start compiling your own packages from other sources :)
<flipstar> true²
<bardyr> SeveredCross, do you also have a fix for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57613/ ?
<Raspberry> I really like Debian's current/open bugs notification when updating / installing packages
<Raspberry> Hardy should have the ability to turn that on / off
<SeveredCross> Blah, X driver upgrade failed.
<SeveredCross> Hard.
<SeveredCross> Er, didn't fail, but now I can't open any apps until I reboot.
<Raspberry> so that if people have registered bugs saying wine 0.9.55 segfaults that we could avoid installing it
<Raspberry> kinda like the whole flashplugin problem in Gutsy
<Raspberry> that was broken for over 2 months ... then I upgraded to Hardy -- is it still broken out of the box in Gutsy? :)
<h3sp4wn> You can get that into ~/.mozilla/plugins - if you just don't install it you can get it automatically
<Raspberry> yeah I downloaded the official .so and copied it into my /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory
<Raspberry> wow apt-get build-dep wine needs 140mb :)
<Leftmost> Is it possible to install a locale for Firefox 3 through synaptic?
<bardyr> hmm i dont think the new kernel likes grub2 :/
<joumetal> direct rendering doesn't work with intel driver without mode 0666.
<joumetal> is this bug or am i missing something?
<credible> that's normal, or at least it used to be
<credible> afaik, only fedora patches libdrm to fix that
<heret1c> h'm
<Amaranth> credible: 'fix'
<credible> :)
<heret1c> lost my connction for a bit, there just then.
<anolis> yay i figured out how to get the anypatch working thanks guys :D
<Arwen> libdrm? on Linux? o.O
<Arwen> (just a joke)
<Arwen> also, Edgy is still supported?
<macogw> does network-manager-vpnc work for anyone?
<mateusz> Hi
<macogw> Arwen: until hardy's release on the desktop.  until ibex+1 on the server
<mateusz> is it possible to downgrade back to gutsy?
<macogw> not really
<macogw> youd probably break things worse
<mateusz> Ok
<mateusz> so the best is to reinstall ?
<Raspberry> how can I compile wine on 64-bit hardy?
<rambo3> why?
<Raspberry> because 0.9.55 is broken
<Raspberry> it segfaults
<Raspberry> you can't even run winecfg
<rambo3> just get the source , do apt-get build-dep wine , and fallow wine instructions
<rambo3> that are in wine cource
<Raspberry> yup I've done an apt-get source wine and apt-get build-dep wine
<Raspberry> I suppose I have to download the source directly from winehq because the wine source package would be flawed?
<rambo3> are manuals your kryptonite?
<Raspberry> I don't want to break the packages so that I can't upgrade
<wobbo> just after x starts: http://www.documentjes.nl/uploads/MOV00478.MP4
<Raspberry> because the README in the wine-0.9.55 tells me to run tools/wineinstall and that to me would just install that app into the system, but not in package format
<Milos_SD> Raspberry, do you want to make .deb package for wine from source?
<Raspberry> i found my answer here, I believe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4402667
<Raspberry> Milos_SD:  I want to try rebuilding the package from the deb package source first -- if that doesn't work, then I'll have to install it from the actual wine source
<joumetal> Actually dri works by default in hardy :) I made mistake.
<smeuuh> okay, since the last update, every time i close/open the screen on my laptop, i hear an annoying sound. How can i make it disappear ?
<Milos_SD> if you want to do that, here are the steps you have to do: ./configure  makedepend && make (I think  that it is like this, but it will say what next after ./configure)
<Milos_SD> and then sudo checkinstall
<Raspberry> Milos_SD: but I need to download the 0.9.56 source from winehq first, correct?   I can't do this against the deb package source
<Milos_SD> yes, you need to download source from winehq
<Milos_SD> :)
<Raspberry> thanks :D
<Milos_SD> sudo checkinstall will make .deb file for you and install it
<Raspberry> I appreciate answering my simpleton questions
<Milos_SD> I installed wine with 3DMark patch like that
<Raspberry> i don't build packages enough to do this
<Milos_SD> :)
<macogw> what does hardy use to play flash by default
<flipstar> nothing
<flipstar> as far as i know
<macogw> i didnt install restricted extras
<flipstar> then comes gnasg
<flipstar> *gnash
<smeuuh> has anyone got the same problem ? i don't have the slightiest idea how this happened, and it's very annoying
<macogw> youtube works
<flipstar> macogw: fresh install ?
<macogw> yes
<Raspberry> smeuuh: I don't get any sound -- what kind of laptop?
<macogw> oh wait...maybe flash is still in my .mozilla
<smeuuh> hp, i don't think thatt matters
<Raspberry> hmm it says no OpenGL library found on this system
<Raspberry> and libgl1-mesa-dev is up to date
<dencrypt> I had problems with openGL earlier today.
<Raspberry> i've found a couple links that point to this... yes this references fedora... but it's the same exact error message... http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?p=962468&postcount=8
<prasanna> hey guys, anyone have an alternative to AWN?
<RAOF> Raspberry: You can just get a gutsy wine .deb from winehq.org.
<Amaranth> prasanna: if you're looking for more bling and more crashes check out kiba
<prasanna> lol problem with AWN is that it has icons of apps i'm running
<prasanna> im looking for more of a traditional style
<prasanna> where it serves just as an application launcher
<Amaranth> err, that is the 'traditional' style
<Amaranth> what you want is the cheap knockoffs
<prasanna> heres the problem with AWN
<prasanna> i open a firefox browser
<prasanna> and the firefox icon appears the bar
<prasanna> i want it the other way around
<Raspberry> RAOF: that's still 0.9.55 which segfaults... 0.9.56 isn't available on winehq yet
<Amaranth> prasanna: if you have the firefox icon down there already it'll just put an arrow under it
<Amaranth> prasanna: it works just like the OS X dock
<prasanna> how do i get that icon down there? cause it seems to only appear when i open it manually
<Amaranth> which is what all of the docks are trying to copy, the plain app launchers just get lazy and never finish
<Amaranth> prasanna: right click on an empty spot on the dock
<prasanna> k
<wobbo> can nobody tell me howto start in safe graphics mode with the new alpha 5 live cd's?
<macogw> hi knix
<macogw> i see you found your way here ok
<knix> hello
<macogw> :P
<knix> i got real issues
<knix> I was doing some updates, and went to a website.  the website had a nasty pop-up that I could not get around.  So I had to do a ctrl-alt-bksp.   Now I cant get into gnome.  I can only get into failsafe-term
<prasanna> amaranth
<knix> I am having this issue - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683281&highlight=login+then+nothing
<flipstar> it says solved ..
<flipstar> tolate..
<qzio> hm, libgnomekbd2 seems broken..?
<qzio> uhm, no srry, libxklavier that is..
<ethana2> some keyboard thing is wierd
<ethana2> some people say keys are getting stuck
<ethana2> and colemak doesn't work right yet
<ethana2> but I'm glad to see network in nautilus again..  we're on our way to Just Working
<macogw> whatever this policy action thing is that makes it so rhythmbox can tell me that im not allowed to shut down because its busy playing a song.....it needs to die
<jyro> ok, so I can't install anything because the latest update of libxklavier broke apt.  How do I fix this problem?
<rsk> jyro: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install /var/cache/apt/libklavier12_3.4-2_i386.deb
<jyro> thanks so much
<Amaranth> jyro, rsk: ugh
<rsk> :o
<jyro> ?
<rsk> what's with this late night ugh:ing
<Amaranth> that's not a nice thing to do :P
<rsk> =(
<Amaranth> now when libxklavier11 gets uninstalled it'll remove that file
<Amaranth> and libxklavier12 will just be screwed
<rsk> hopefully it will be fixed on the next update
<jyro> is there anything ill have to do when they fix that?  or should it automatically fix itself?
<Milos_SD> Here it says that fix is released, but I can't see that package in synaptic. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxklavier/+bug/196223
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196223 in libxklavier "package libxklavier12 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxklavier12.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml', which is also in package libxklavier11" [High,Fix released]
<crimsun_> hmm
<Milos_SD> Do you have that package in synaptic? :S
<Milos_SD> As I can see, it is not released yet ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libxklavier12
<crimsun_> Milos_SD: it hasn't built yet.  The source was only uploaded 10 minutes ago.
<Milos_SD> crimsun_, do you know how can I build that package my self
<Milos_SD> or install the source
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> and what packege do I have to download from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxklavier/3.4-2ubuntu1
<crimsun_> Milos_SD: grab that version
<Milos_SD> and then what? ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall ?
<crimsun_> no, pbuild or sbuild it
<Arwen> who maintains VLC? you broke the compile....
<crimsun_> you already have the debianised source package at that point - no point in mucking things up further
<crimsun_> Arwen: #ubuntu-motu
<ePax> What will be new in Hardy?
<rsk> ePax: chek the alpha changelogs
<ePax> ok
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-28
<Talon218> I'm recieving a core dump everytime I run a java gui
<rsk> =(
<rsk> how rude
<Talon218> ??
<rsk> to dump infront of you :P
<Talon218> lol
<rsk> no idea thou.
<Talon218> *tear
<Talon218> do you have any ideas on where to look for an answer
<Talon218> I search for "hardy java" in the forums and got nothing
<RAOF> Talon218: That'd be java 1.6, yes?
<Talon218> i believe so
<RAOF> Everyone loves stupid proprietary crap!
<rsk> maybe try icedtea
<RAOF> So, the best answer would be to try icedtea, but that's not yet complete.
<Talon218> i installed netbeans and i saw netbeans install w/ it
<Talon218> i saw icedtea install w/ it ^
<RAOF> Failing that, you can export the LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1 environment variable, which should mask the symptoms.
<Linuturk> Wisdom teeth removal hurts
<Talon218> ... wow way past me
<Talon218> cool thanks... will this cause other problems though??
<joejojo> hey everyone
<joejojo> having a problem with libxklavier12
<joejojo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57644/
<joejojo> am i like residually stoned or something or just blind?
<joejojo> =P
<cdm10> Wow, the Alpha 5 CD is COMPLETELY broken.
<Pici> in half?
<cdm10> The installer goes to a manual partition-editor but it has no buttons enabled
<cdm10> Pici: it doesn't do the normal thing where it asks how you want it partitioned, it just goes straight to the manual one, which, for some reason, is unresponsive
<cdm10> this is running in a VM with a completely blank, unformatted disk
<AtomicSpark> i have this old netserver, duel pII (unknown speed) 256 pc100 ram 2x 8gb scsi hd. any ideas of something nifty to do with it?
<darrend> hi - just upgraded to hardy and appear to have a none-smp kernel on my dual core box.  How do I get smp back again?
<credible> darrend: just use the -generic kernel
<darrend> hmm.. thought that's what I was using.. it's switched to -386
<darrend> must be the grub config - changed default?
<willis_> Hmm.
<credible> 386 is always prefered over -generic if it's installed
<willis_> !find -generic
<credible> I don't know how it got installed though
<ubotu> Found: E:
<willis_>  uname -a
<willis_> Linux kitchen 2.6.24-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 20:40:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<willis_> Am i missreading that - generic has 'smp'
<willis_> i dont even see a -386  in the repos.
<willis_> linux-386 - Complete Linux kernel on 386.
<willis_> there it is. :)
<credible> sorry, I was abbreviating :)
<mEck0> Hi! when I try to start netbeans 6 (using hardy alpha 5) I get the following error: " java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<mEck0> ./../platform7/lib/nbexec: line 440: 30031 Aborted                 (core dumped) "
<mEck0> how can I fix it? I fixed it in some way with help from a kind person here in alpha4, but since update manager upgraded to alpha5, it's not working again ;(
<sarah__> i installed alpha 4, and just downloaded jockey-common, but wouldnt install because it said python-central was at too old of a version :( help?
<sarah__> (cant do aptitude update yet; networking drivers broken)
<RAOF> mEck0: Either use icedtea, which has that hideous bug fixed, or set the LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK environment variable to 1 to mask the symptoms.
<mEck0> RAOF, how can I set the sentence in the env.variable? whats the name of the file?
<RAOF> mEck0: Depends on the shell you're using and stuff.  "export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1" in a terminal before running the program you're after (from that same terminal) should work.
<RAOF> System-wide, I think /etc/environment is what you want.
 * credible suggests ~/.bashrc
 * RAOF points out that ~/.bashrc will only work for running apps from a terminal
<RAOF> Also, hi.
<credible> oh :/
<willis_> Hmm.. actually dosent .bashrc get ran by X when it starts up?
<credible> it should affect everything indirectly
<willis_> not sure how to test that heh heh...
<willis_> I thought ive set env variables in .bashrc that were set for all the X apps befor.
<RAOF> willis_: I don't see why .bashrc should be run by X on startup.  There's the xsession stuff, but those would be run with dash, not bash.
<mEck0> RAOF, do I need to restart something after I added the line in /etc/environment?
<RAOF> mEck0: A full restart should do it.
<willis_> RAOF,  right.. But im not sure how to test/prove it one way or the other. :)  launch a shell  with dash i guess.
<mEck0> ok, brb, thx
<jworkman01> I just upgraded to hardy and am being shown a crash with the update-manager. When I try to fix it, it wont repair itself. I've used synaptic as well to fix it and still nothing. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> jworkman01, Broken package
<jworkman01> Jordan: Yes
<Jordan_U> jworkman01, Should be fixed in an update sometime soon
<jworkman01> Jordan: But nothing can be done about it now on my end, right?
<Jordan_U> jworkman01, Two packages are trying to overwrite the same file
<mEck0> RAOF, netbeans 6 starts perfectly now! thx a lot!
<Jordan_U> jworkman01, You can force one to overwrite the other's version, but I am not sure the side effects of that
 * mEck0 writes down the solution immediately
<jworkman01> Jordan: Can I do apt-get remove update-manager and install that portion?
<jworkman01> reinstall rather
<Jordan_U> jworkman01, You would not be removing update-manager
<willis_> !info fuseiso9660
<jworkman01> Jordan: I am trying to do the fix again but get the same thing, returned error code (1)
<Jordan_U> jworkman01, Check launchpad, I am sure that someone has filed a bug report already, and likely there is a solution posted there
<jworkman01> Jordan: Ok thanks!
<DanaG> Wow, I just reminded myself of how cryptic ATI's naming is.
<DanaG> Mobility Radeon X1350, X1250, x2300... what's the difference?
<RAOF> DanaG: Number of kittens you need to sacrifice to get them working.
<DanaG> I don't plan to get any IGP things for myself, ever.
<rsk> IGP 9100 is pretty nice
<DanaG> Isn't that the "forgotten child" one that has no support at all?
<rsk> no
<rsk> r100 and r200 has full support
<RAOF> There's certianly *one* problem-child of the r100/200 era that barely has 2d, let alone 3d.  I can't remember what it is offhand, though.
<Raspberry> anybody having issues with opengl / wine?
<Raspberry> reboots X every time I try to run a Wine app that uses 3d
<DanaG> Heh, my rt2500 cardbus card is only giving a 1-megabit connection.
<hackeron> hey, I'm getting the following when I try to install the unichrome module:   xserver-xorg-video-unichrome: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:1.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<hackeron> any ideas?
<Arwen> PriceChild, um, yay for random bans?
<PriceChild> Arwen, quit message
<prasanna> hey guys, tryin to figure out this bug i keep getting
<prasanna> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libxklavier12_3.4-2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml', which is also in package libxklavier11
<prasanna> apparently its a known issue
<prasanna> but cant seem to find the fix
<Raspberry> prasanna: read the topic
<prasanna> i hear ya, jus thought someoen might have experience with it since it seems to be an older problem
<Raspberry> um
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> it's a new problem
<Raspberry> as of today
<Raspberry> and it's an easy fix my forcing the install using dpgk
<Raspberry> dpkg rather
<hischild> Jordan_U, that would be the alternate
<prasanna> oh really? googled it thats why, makes sense
<prasanna> how do i force the install? pretty new to all this
<prasanna> appreciate any help
<Raspberry> then you really shouldn't be running Hardy
<prasanna> :S
<Jordan_U> hischild, I would have tried the LiveCD first, but good luck :)
<RAOF> prasanna: Basically, you can ignore it for now.  It'll be fixed by an update.
<hischild> Jordan_U, i might try it ... but i knew most of the menu's it gave me ... and yeah, if it fails ... i'll get the live version and give it a shot
<Raspberry> if you don't know how to resolve dependencies than running an unstable distribution is just going to be a long frustrating process for you and the people who try to help you :)
<prasanna> actually i've had it installed for a while now, first bug i encountered
<Raspberry> do a dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archive/libxklavier12_3-4-2_i386.deb
<Raspberry> that'll probably do it
<prasanna> hey thanks ROAF, appreciate it
<prasanna> *RAOF
<RAOF> prasanna: However, the comment "you probably don't want to be running Hardy" stands.  Problems like this (and worse) *will* come up until the Beta is released, and possibly after.
<prasanna> yup
<prasanna> and i understand their point of view
<prasanna> probably is, u gotta start somewhere, and i was having issues with gutsy as well, more problems actually
<Raspberry> same here -- that's why I installed Hardy
<RAOF> Just as long as you don't need this computer to be working.
<prasanna> yaaa
<prasanna> not sure if this is a bug, but while i'm typing, pc has logged off a couple of times
<Raspberry> So -- nobody else has the issue with X restarting whenever you try running a wine app
<prasanna> i'm guessing i'm pressing a combination of keys thats causing this
<RAOF> Raspberry: You shouldn't be able to run wine apps at the moment, it's broken :)
<hischild> Jordan_U, so far ... it's actually running fine ... and the installation goes faster (twice as fast) then then 7.10 install did earlier this evening)
<hischild> Jordan_U, i'm at the end of the install (cleaning up part)
<Raspberry> RAOF: I know -- it has been for 2 weeks -- I installed the new .56 64-bit package :)   It works, but the 3d doesn't :)
<prasanna> are there pre-installed keys that auto logs off?
<prasanna> think i hit shift and something, has happened twice today
<hischild> Jordan_U, moment of truth!
<willis_> dang - getting some majer issues now. windows constantly greying out, lagg when typing and so forth..
<willis_> wonder what casused that to suddently start.
 * Jordan_U does a drum roll
<hischild> hmm no reboot ... but a fullblown freezeup
<Raspberry> I get full blown freeze ups too
<hischild> but can you login? this is the first bootup after a fresh install
<hischild> and it freeze before i can even login
<Jordan_U> hischild, It's hardly ever "fullblown" frozen with linux, if your caps lock key light isn't flashing there is still hope :)
<hischild> Jordan_U, lol ...
<hischild> ok ok so maybe not fullblown frozen :p
<Jordan_U> hischild, Did GDM start?
<hischild> Jordan_U, yes! i was thinking ... shall i type, shall i wait, shall i type, shall i wait ... freezeup!
<Jordan_U> hischild, Can you get to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<hischild> at freeze?
<Jordan_U> Yes
<hischild> nope
<Raspberry> my freezes are weird
<Raspberry> I can't use the keyboard anymore
<hischild> nothing responds, not even caps
<Raspberry> but the mouse still moves around, just can't click on anything
<hischild> Raspberry, you can switch terminals
<hischild> ?
<Raspberry> no
<hischild> hmm :(
<Raspberry> keyboard doesn't work
<Raspberry> mouse moves, but the right / left clicks do nothing
<Raspberry> CTRL+ALT+BKSP does nothing... CTRL+ALT+DEL does nothing
<hischild> last time i had that i could switch from terminal to terminal
<Raspberry> CTRL+ALT+F1 or anything else does nothing
<Raspberry> pushing the power button does nothing
<Raspberry> holding the power button powers it off
<Jordan_U> hischild, try alt + sysrq + k ( sysrq is usually the same key as print screen )
<hischild> sec
<Raspberry> i'll have to try that next time
<hischild> Jordan_U, effect = ? (does nothing that i can see)
<hischild> maybe my psu isn't powerfull enough ... so sec while i switch it to my other one ...
<Jordan_U> hischild, Should have killed X
<hischild> Jordan_U, didn't :(
<Jordan_U> hischild, Try ctrl+alt+sysrq
<Jordan_U> ctrl+alt+sysrq+k that is :)
<DanaG> Not ctrl, actually.
<DanaG> alt-sysrq-k
<DanaG> If it's a laptop, you may need to hold FN before pressing sysrq, and then let go of it before hitting 'k'.
<DanaG> I love having magic sysrq, but I hate having to USE it.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I hate having a mac laptop with no sysrq key :)
 * DanaG doesn't own any Apple stuff.
<DanaG> None of their stuff does what I want in (that type) of device.
<hackeron_> anyone? - I'm getting the following when I try to install the unichrome module:   xserver-xorg-video-unichrome: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:1.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<DanaG> (that type) is laptop, desktop, portable media player.
<DanaG> Heh:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Platypus
<DanaG> I want a platypus on my desktop!
<prasanna> not sure, but is there away i can disable auto log off?
<prasanna> i mean if i press shift+backspace
<RAOF> hackeron_: Right.  The unichrome package is broken.
<prasanna> it logs me off, and i've been doing it by accident
<RAOF> prasanna: That _shouldn't_ happen.  It used to be a bug in Xgl, but that got fixed.
<RAOF> hackeron_: File a bug.  It's built against the wrong version of the X server.
<hischild> DanaG, it's a desktop system that i'm having trouble on
<prasanna> really
<prasanna> hmmmm
<prasanna> cause i've actually tested it just now
<prasanna> and it did it again
<hischild> Jordan_U, next attempt ... hooked up a more powerfull psu which can handle this box easily ...
<hischild> failed :(
<hischild> _anything_ any1 can think of to fix a gdm crashing for no apparent reason?
<DanaG> I'm getting Xorg crashes when unmimizing Firefox with certain pages open.
<Jordan_U> hischild, Try disabling gdm like you did with gutsy, see if it still freezes / reboots
<hischild> aight
<hischild> sec
<DanaG> Example: this page.
<DanaG> http://www.facilities.calpoly.edu/campusprojects/EngIV_Web_Cam.htm
<DanaG> It has some Java applet.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Page isn't loading for me
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> Oh, and the crash only SOMEtimes happens.
<hischild> Jordan_U, this is a new one.... i can see the cursor blink ... yet i can't type :S
<Jordan_U> hischild, Try ctrl+alt+F1
<hischild> unresponsive
<hackeron_> RAOF: ok, filed, thanks
<Jordan_U> hischild, Try threatening your computer
<hischild> thinks i'm bluffing :(
<hischild> amazing ... tech support with humor .... value: priceless
<hischild> i got like 5 - 10 seconds before it freezes
<hackeron_> hischild: definitely not a hardware problem? - tried memtest for a couple of hours?
<DanaG> Odd, hard lock with black screen when I closed my lid.
<hischild> hackeron_, i'm fairly sure that it isn't ... i've been running windows on it for like 1,5 weeks without reboot ... and games run great without any problem ...
<Jordan_U> hischild, Try pinging it to see if it is still somewhat alive, if it is try installing ssh in recovery mode then ssh in to be hopefully able to troubleshoot after the freeze
<hischild> i'll try ...
<hackeron_> hischild: sorry, I missed the beginning of the problem, what do you have to do to reproduce the problem?
<hischild> hackeron_, the easiest thing ever: power it on
<hackeron_> hischild: ok, so ubuntu boots up, you see the login and it freezes?
<hischild> yup
<hackeron_> try booting as a single user mode and running startx - see if it happens then too
<Jordan_U> hackeron_, Even with GDM disabled, so it's not likely an X problem
<hackeron_> Jordan_U: ah, hmm
<hackeron_> hischild: with gdm disabled, anything in the console before it locks up?
<hischild> hackeron_, i have about 5 - 10 seconds before it locks up
<hischild> i can login, type 2 commands ... lock up
<hischild> if i'm lucky ...
<DanaG> You could chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm to make it not start.
<hackeron_> type tail -f /var/log/syslog :)
<hischild> ill try
<hackeron_> and have you tried as single user too?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Already tried, except I had him rename /etc/init.d/gdm
<hischild> darn .... was so close :p
<hackeron_> lol
<hischild> hackeron_, yes ... which doesn't lock up
<hackeron_> well, that's good news
<hackeron_> now try starting hal :)
<hischild> hackeron_, at least, not within the first like 5 minutes
<P2502> livecd boot menu and grub boot menu useing legacy usb driver it seems, if i have no legacy usb support or disable it in bios, my keyboard stop work
<hackeron_> hischild: what motherboard/chipset? - I heard some onboard network cards cause lockups
<hischild> hackeron_, alright, i'm in single user thingy
<hackeron_> hischild: maybe try disabling the network adaptor in bios?
<hischild> hackeron_, uhm ... asus a8r mvp
<hischild> disabled just about everything (inc onboard sound and network)
<Jordan_U> hischild, hackeron_ That would make sense since single user mode works
<hischild> i'm assuming that i have to select drop to root shell prompt when asked
<hackeron_> yes
<hischild> and no lock up so far
<hackeron_> from there, try /etc/init.d/hal start
<hackeron_> see if that makes it lock up
<Jordan_U> hischild, See if it locks up when you do "invokerc.d networking start"
<hischild> wait one at a time :p
<hischild> hal won't start due to dbus not being started
<Jordan_U> make that invoke-rc.d ( with a dash )
<hischild> and what good will networking do me if i don't have a network that it can check on?
<hackeron_> hischild: if it's a driver issue, you'll be able to reproduce the lockup :)
<hischild> aaaaah
<hischild> *tries*
<hischild> no lockup, just a warning about ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<hackeron_> so far so good
<hackeron_> do you have any USB devices plugged in?
<DanaG> sudo dhclient eth0 to bring it up.
<hischild> yes, my keyboard, though i also have a ps2 keyboard hooked up (wanted to see if that made a difference)
<hischild> DanaG, wouldn't do much good, i disabled it in bios
<hackeron_> hmm, try startx
<hischild> ok
<hischild> running as privileged user --> continue?
<hackeron_> no lock up?
<hischild> took twice as long ... but locked
<hackeron_> ok, so it seems to lock when you started x?
<hischild> yes
<hackeron_> sounds like display drivers
<hackeron_> what graphics card?
<hischild> nvidia geforce 8600 GT
<hackeron_> in single user mode, with networking enabled
<hackeron_> run apt-get install nvidia-glx
<hischild> ok
<hischild> sec
<hackeron_> if you haven't already :)
<hischild> nope, it's a clean system, freshly installed
<hackeron_> hoary, right?
<hischild> yes
<DanaG> hardy.
<hischild> otherwise i'd be in the wrong channel
<hackeron_> err, sorry, hardy, lol
<DanaG> There's a bit of a naming collision there.
<hischild> lol
 * Jordan_U remembers hoary
<Jordan_U> not good memories there
<hackeron_> next step, horny
<hischild> sounds epic
<DanaG> What'll be for I (capital i)?
<DanaG> Curse whoever made l look like I.
<DanaG> L look like i (reverse case)
<hackeron_> lol, change fonts
<CarlFK> I'm trying to compile some code on hardy, got an error the dev has never seen before: /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
<hischild> wut? yeah I looks lik I :p
<CarlFK> whole make dump: http://dpaste.com/37159/
<hackeron_> hischild: how is the apt-get install nvidia-glx going?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, ibus: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ed/Capra_ibex_ibex_%E2%80%93_03.jpg
<Jordan_U> *ibex
<hischild> hackeron_, it's done
<hischild> now a normal reboot or  ...
<DanaG> Nice beard.
<hackeron_> hischild: ok, now edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver to nvidia
<hischild> ok
<hackeron_> hischild: under section Device
<hischild> hackeron_, any chance there's a diff way? cuz it's almost empty o.O
<RAOF> DanaG: It's Intrepid Ibex.  Didn't you know? :)
<hackeron_> hischild: lol, hmmm, probably, but I can't remember it - do you have section device?
<hischild> hackeron_, yes ... just added it there
<hackeron_> hischild: if so, put Driver "nvidia"
<hackeron_> hischild: then startx :)
<hischild> done
<hackeron_> fingers crossed
<hischild> server error :p
<hackeron_> haha, no screens found?
<hischild> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<hischild> yeah
<prasanna> hey RAOF, is there manual way of fixing that error?
<hackeron_> hischild: yeah, try it
<prasanna> the 'shift+backspace' = auto log off
<hischild> framebuffer y/n
<hackeron_> hischild: but in hardy it doesn't really ask you many questions
<hackeron_> hischild: framebuffer no
<RAOF> prasanna: I don't know.  I don't know what's causing it, so I can't tell you how to fix it.
<hischild> good point ....
<Jordan_U> hackeron_, hischild That's because in hardy it doesn't really make many decisions :)
<prasanna> k
<prasanna> back to google, tried a few things, none seem to work
<hischild> hmm ... :( no screens error yeah
<hischild> ooh wait
<Jordan_U> prasanna, Are you using XGL?
<prasanna> no
<hischild> *count to 20*
<hackeron_> Jordan_U: hmmm, I find the opposite - it makes practically all decisions and so far they have been wrong, lol
<Jordan_U> prasanna, Can you pastebin the output from "glxinfo" ?
<prasanna> k
<prasanna> oh sorry yea i am using XGL
<Jordan_U> hackeron_, No, it leaves the xorg.conf mostly empty and leaves the decision making to X.org
<hischild> lockup <3 but it might have overwritten it to not use nvidia drivers
<hackeron_> hischild: any luck?
<DanaG> xorg log show anything interesting?
<hischild> i'm always having luck :p
<Jordan_U> prasanna, There are many tutorials on how to turn off the shift + backspace quitting XGL
<prasanna> yea ive tried a few, let me keep trying
<prasanna> i'll be back if i cant fix it
<hackeron_> hischild: so.. no lockup?
<hischild> hackeron_, without nvidia ... it locks up
<hischild> and with nvidia, it just won't start
<hackeron_> hischild: lol
<hischild> reconfigure overwrote my old config
<nemo> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/plugins /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins /usr/lib/iceape/plugins /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b3/plugins /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins
<hackeron_> hischild: before the no screens found, does it say anything about the nvidia kernel module?
<nemo> ... this seems a little excessive
<nemo> for one thing, my plugins seem to be ending up in different directories
<nemo> often the wrong one
<hackeron_> hischild: oh wait, I know
<hischild> hackeron_,  no, i'll take a look in the log
<nemo> why is ubuntu moving towards 7 different Gecko plugin directories, and are some of these junk and does anyone know how to get this under control?
<hischild> hmm?
<hackeron_> hischild: hardy is broken, lol - I forget -- apt-get install nvidia-glx-new-dev
<hischild> hahahahahaha
<hischild> np
<hischild> remove the old one first?
<hischild> that is quite a list it'll install
<macogw> what setting that i dont know about makes it so that my laptop beeps when i open or close the lid?
<prasanna> jordan i fixed it :D
<prasanna> thanks
<hischild> hackeron_, aight now startx?
<Jordan_U> macogw, pcspkr beep?
<DanaG> Easy fix for the beeps: chmod 0000 /usr/share/gnome-power-manager/*lid*
<DanaG> Makes the sound files not readable by anybody.
<DanaG> s/fix/workaround/
<Jordan_U> Didn't know about the beeping until now
 * Jordan_U plays with opening and closing his screen :)
<hackeron> hi, sorry back, stupid bulldog
<macogw> hah i see it
<hischild> hackeron, haha np :p wb
<macogw> use sound to notify of event
<hackeron> hischild: any luck?
<macogw> it says "in event of an error"
<hischild> hackeron, i installed nvidia-glx-new-dev ... and now doing ya attempt
<macogw> closing the lid is not an error!
<hischild> yet no luck :(
<hackeron> hischild: hmm, is the nvidia kernel module loaded? -- check lsmod
<hischild> aight sec
<hackeron> hischild: and now that your device driver is set to nvidia - also try booting into multiuser mode
<hackeron> (i.e. normal mode)
<hischild> hackeron, multi user mode fails ... (just tried)
<hischild> and ... lsmod should show nvidia in the list?
<hackeron> yeah
<hischild> isn't there
<hackeron> well, if it's loaded
<hackeron> if not, load it :)
<hackeron> modprobe nvidia
<hackeron> and if that's not found
<CarlFK> "  onboard: Depends: python-virtkey (>= 0.50) but 0.42 is to be installed"  anyone here want details before I nuke the logs?
<hackeron> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.whatever/volatile/nvidia-new.ko
<hischild> "Not loading nvidia-new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> hischild, Then you need to modify your xorg.conf :)
<hischild> Jordan_U, i'm already doin that ...
<hackeron> hmm, I just use driver "nvidia" here
<hischild> hackeron, it got moved out again :(
<hackeron> oh, lol
<hischild> so ... put tha tback in ... modprobe'd ...
<hackeron> dpkg-reconfigure is weird in hardy
<hischild> loaded!
<hackeron> with xserver-xorg anyway
<hischild> hackeron, yeah :( *refuses to use it anymore*
<hackeron> X started?
 * DanaG uses a manual xorg.conf.
<hischild> logo!
<Jordan_U> hackeron, It's just that they are going for as minimal an xorg.conf as possible, letting X itelf deal with the rest
<hackeron> lol
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> Lots of nifty stuff for touchpad.
<hischild> ooooh i lol'd ... once i click continue it drops back to console
<hischild> but no freeze! (so far)
<hischild> and just when i say that ... =,= it freezes
<hackeron> lol, yeah, it does that
<hackeron> bleh, lol, that sucks
<RAOF> Until synaptics is modified to not need SHMConfig (and nouveau gets loaded by default), manual xorg for me too.
<hackeron> ok, so it's not X
<hackeron> hmm, so is it a kernel panic?
<hackeron> someone suggested you try to ping the machine - have you tried that?
<hischild> it sounds like my cpu is spiking now ... my cooler is working overtime once it freezes
<hischild> no response
<hischild> 100% loss
<hackeron> hmm, that is very weird, the motherboard seems fully supported
<Jordan_U> hischild, hackeron But that's with networking currently disabled right?
<hischild> Jordan_U, i think i enabled it
<hischild> i'll check :-)
<Jordan_U> hischild, Make sure you can ping it before the freeze
<hackeron> hischild: have you tried the typical acpi=off noapic commands in grub?
<hischild> yes i have without luck
<hackeron> what kernel?
<hackeron> generic or i386
<hischild> which one comes installed normally?
<hischild> generic
<hackeron> donno, lol - I've been dist-upgrading since dapper
<hackeron> hischild: try i386 - generic doesn't work for me either
<hischild> h2install?
<hackeron> who?
<hischild> how to install :p
<hackeron> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-8-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-8-386
<Jordan_U> BRB
<hackeron> there's ubuntu-modules and some other stuff - but I only have those 2 installed
<hischild> hackeron, i can't find the second module
<hackeron> hischild: hmmmm? - did you enable universe and multiverse in sources.list?
<hischild> let me see
<hischild> nope :-) did that now
<hischild> hackeron, seems there's only the 2.6.24-10-386 one and the generic for the 2.6.24-8
<hackeron> hmmmmm, maybe it changed in the last hour, lol
<hischild> lol
<hischild> so grab the -10 kernel?
<hackeron> yeah
<hackeron> grab the latest 386 one
<hischild> ok, dl'ing
<Jordan_U> hischild, hackeron Why 386 ?
<hackeron> Jordan_U: for me on athlon64 generic hangs on boot
<hischild> aight attempt 2 at running x ...
<hischild> nvidia is loaded
<hackeron> new kernel?
<hischild> ofcourse, after a reboot
<RAOF> hackeron: At any point in particular?  -generic should totally work.
<hischild> nope ... this time instead of a freeze it dies
<hackeron> RAOF: yes, just after grub - I see
<hackeron> sorry, stupid enter key, ol
<hackeron> I see 4 lines of text
<hackeron> just basically loading kernel, etc
<hackeron> and it hangs
<hackeron> doesn't even get to mounting the FS
<hischild> mine gets a little further then that ... yet so far :( still go gnome
<RAOF> hackeron: Hm... Is it anything like bug #184712?
<hackeron> no luck with the 386 kernel?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184712 in linux "[regression] Asus F3Jm fails to work correctly without acpi=off" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184712
<hischild> hackeron, nope ...
<hischild> i'll try the acpi=off
<hackeron> RAOF: donno, I just switched to the 386 kernel, lol
<hackeron> RAOF: I happened to have it installed from the dapper days
<Jordan_U> hischild, It would be VERY useful to be able to examine the system via ssh after the "crash", have you confirmed that it does respond to pings before the crash but not after?
<hischild> yes that is confirmed
<hackeron> hischild: probably an unhelpful suggestion, but try with an IDE instead of a SATA hard drive, lol
<hischild> hackeron, lol'd ... don't have one here :(
<hischild> hmm ... wait it's still running?
<DanaG> dagblasted Xorg died when I unminimized Firefox.
<hischild> uhm
<hischild> wtf
<hackeron> hischild: works with acpi=off?
<hischild> yeah o.O
<hischild> so far it does
<hackeron> hischild: lol, I thought you said you tried that!
<hischild> i did!
<hackeron> lol, then its the 386 kernel
<hischild> Jordan_U said that, along with apci or sth like that ...
<hischild> or the combi ;-)
<hackeron> install enemy territory and enjoy your hardy
<hischild> hahaha <3
<hischild> oh i will
<hischild> but i'll be more then likely coming back with trouble
<hackeron> lol, probably, hardy is so broken right now
<hischild> hahahaha
<Raspberry> so so broken
<hischild> epic
<hischild> but it just works! <3 hugs for all !
 * hischild hugs all
<hackeron> right, it's after 4am, I'm going to sleep
<hackeron> night night everyone
<hischild> haha sounds like a plan :p i'm goin to enjoy this and keep on goin through the night (it's only 5 am here)
<hischild> night
<DanaG> I figured out a way to reliably crash Xorg.
<hischild> DanaG, tell me
<MFen> what's the main page for the heron package repository?
<RAOF> DanaG: Always a good thing to have :)
<hischild> i'm curious ... :p
<DanaG> Go to the following page, then open a new tab and switch to it.  Minimize firefox, wait a few seconds, then unmimnimize firefox.
<DanaG> http://www.facilities.calpoly.edu/campusprojects/EngIV_Web_Cam.htm
<MFen> i need to download python2.5 directly, because some of my files went missing somehow
<MFen> (and removing it and reinstalling it is out of the question for obvious reasons)
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Which JVM?
<DanaG> IcedTea, I think.
<RAOF> MFen: aptitude reinstall python2.5 doesn't do what you want?
<MFen> i didn't know there was a reinstall
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Tools are awesome!
<hischild> setting time is broken? :P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I'm using compiz-fusion with nvidia.
<MFen> RAOF: hmm. no, apparently it doesn't
<MFen> apt-file search tells me that _bsddb.so is in python2.5
<cwillu> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MFen> and i have python2.5 installed
<MFen> but _bsddb.so is not present
<cwillu> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.55-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34871 kB, installed size 108000 kB
<MFen> and reinstalling python2.5 did not bring it back.
<RAOF> cwillu: Yes, it's still broken.
<cwillu> thx :p
<RAOF> You still want to have the winehq gutsy repository enabled, and have "aptitude forbid-version wine=0.9.55-0ubuntu1" set.
<MFen> maybe i will apt-file update.  has it been moved into another package? foolish, if so. attempts to separate python from its stdlib will always annoy us python users.
<cwillu> RAOF, I've just got the deb pinned
<cwillu> but ya, thansk
<RAOF> forbid-version is probably better; once a new (presumably working) package is uploaded, you automatically update :)
<RAOF> cwillu: What's your actual problem?  _bsddb.so is in python2.5
<MFen> RAOF: are you talking to me?
<DanaG> update-manager ignores aptitude's holds!
<cwillu> RAOF, automatically, eh?  there's something that's not gonna happen until hardy goes stable :p
<MFen> RAOF: "import bsddb" fails, which should never happen.
<RAOF> MFen: Not here it doesn't :)
<RAOF> DanaG: That's awkward.  I only use aptitude, so it doesn't affect me :/
<MFen> RAOF: well, maybe aptitude reinstall *really doesn't* work
<MFen> RAOF: so, i still need to know where to download the deb. :)
<RAOF> MFen: what does "dpkg -S bsddb.so" give for you?
<MFen> RAOF: python2.4
<MFen> only
<RAOF> And you _definitely_ have python2.5 installed?  aptitude reinstall python2.5 won't do anything if you don't have the python2.5 package installed already.
<hischild> why can't i use tabcompletion? :(
<Jordan_U> DanaG, That applet won't display with Iced Tea for me
<MFen> RAOF: i definitely have it installed, yes
<MFen> moreover, aptitude reinstall very definitely seems to be reinstalling it
<MFen> but the end result is the same, no _bsddb.so
<RAOF> MFen: So downloading the deb manually is unlikely to do anything :)
<RAOF> You're up to date?
<RAOF> I mean, your apt lists are up to date?
<MFen> would that matter? it's been in python since like 1990 :)
<MFen> i have automatic updates on
<MFen> so unless it was removed in the last update (and i don't recall python being upgraded) it should stil be there
<MFen> it's entirely possible i accidentally removed it, but aptitude doesn't want to put it back
<RAOF> MFen: I'd matter if there was a bug in the packaging which prevented bsddb.so from being built for one revision, and a fix has been pushed out :)
<DanaG> Odd, perhaps java isn't really there.
<DanaG> dpkg --force-depends --purge is a last-resort way to really purge stuff like that Python.  However, it can also severely break stuff!
<MFen> well, i just downloaded the newest deb
<RAOF> packages.ubuntu.com thinks that _bsdddb.so lives in python2.5 :)
<MFen> well, it does.
<MFen> apt-file agrees
<MFen> ok, upgrading my python2.5, my python2.5-minimal and installing libdb4.2 fixed it
<MFen> i think there may actually have been a packaging error, and i somehow caught it in the nuts
<hischild> ouch ... that's gotta hurt
<Jordan_U> hischild, Have you installed ssh yet?
<hischild> Jordan_U, no ... was doin updates
<Jordan_U> hischild, That's a good idea :)
<hischild> they don't call em udpates for a reason now do they ;-) and considering it takes a blink of an eye compared to windows ...
<hischild> i must say ... i do get to know my system rather well this way :p
<nemo> sooo, anyone know why ubuntu has 7 different gecko plugin directories?
<cwillu> historically, plugin authors have tended to hardcode paths
<cwillu> so in order for the java installer, the flash installer, etc to all work, those paths still need to be supported
<P2502> kubuntu-kde4 alpha is out
<P2502> ho its on kubuntu.org already
<nemo> cwillu: well, my problem was that, for example, the java plugin wasn't being found, 'cause it wasn't in the "right" path
<nemo> cwillu: so clearly not all of them are being searched
<nemo> I ended up moving it to the path of the plugins that were showing up in about:plugins - but that kind of thing disturbs me
<nemo> don't like moving about system managed symlinks
<wastrel> any thinkpad users having trouble with their integrated card reader?
<nemo> cwillu: besides. even if the paths are hardcoded, why not symlink them all to one directory?
<nemo> only the 2 versioned ones are symlinks on my system
<nemo> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/plugins -> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/
<nemo>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/plugins -> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/
<nemo>  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b3/plugins -> ../xulrunner-addons/plugins
<hischild> oooooohhhh lovely ... no reboot needed after updates ... (and yes Jordan_U, installed ssh :-))
<P2502>  hischild: i always reboot
<P2502> was having some problems if not reboot
<hischild> P2502, why? if you don't have to ... :-)
<hischild> i prefer to keep my box running :p after all the trouble it costs to get it running
<P2502> well i once updated firefox while it was running and it started to act strange
<cwillu> which makes me wonder why you'd want to run an unstable version :p
<nemo> hischild: my gentoo box I just rebooted last week - after my aborted attempt to switch to evil lying Verizon
<hischild> cwillu, that's easy ... there's nothing more fun then to keep an unstable system running :-)
<nemo> hischild: before that it had had almost 7 months of uptime before my last kernel update
<hischild> nemo, nice :-)
<P2502> i turn off my pc every night
<cwillu> bah, that's what suspend is for
<DanaG> For me, suspend works only 2/3 of the time, or so.
<P2502> and reboot many times a day if i made some changes to cnofiguration
<DanaG> It works well enough to use, but I always make sure to save my work first anyway.
<P2502> suspend to ram?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<hischild> there we go ... acpi=off edited into grub
<P2502> my connections dosnt restore after suspend
<nemo> cwillu: not going to suspend the machine. too many things running on it...
<nemo> is basically a server. even if just my server.
 * cwillu was talking about P2502 
<DanaG> suspend + iwl3945 == ouch.
<DanaG> suspend + pidgin also == ouch.
<cwillu> oooo, gittorrent
<hischild> ?
<cwillu> http://gittorrent.utsl.gen.nz/rfc.html
<DanaG> Banana-Splittorrent
<hischild> aaaah sounds nice
<hischild> oh btw ... small question: what's better ... to compile from source or a .deb?
<P2502> ubuntu is not gentoo :)
<cwillu> probably depends on the package
<cwillu> I run git from source, as I haven't found a good repository that keeps up to date with their releases yet
<RAOF> hischild: It depends on what you mean by "better", really.
<hischild> hmm
<hischild> well not all packages are already available for hardy ... so can i just take the ones from for example gutsy?
<Raspberry> you can take them from wherever you want -- they'll all work the same :P
<RAOF> Everything for Gutsy should be available for Hardy, unless it's been deliberately removed.  What are you looking at in particular?
<hischild> i'd like to have gfire back ... but i'll have to compile that one anyway ... wine ofcourse (but i'm already compiling that one)
<RAOF> I wouldn't bother compililng wine; it's huge.
<DanaG> gfire?
<hischild> i know
<hischild> xfire for pidgin
<RAOF> The gutsy winehq packages work just fine, until the Ubuntu ones are fixed.
<DanaG> Aah.  None of my best friends use xfire, anyway.
<hischild> hmm i'll add those then :-) tnx
<Raspberry> so the gutsy packages work?
<Raspberry> for wine
<RAOF> Yes.
<Raspberry> because they all seem to cause my system to restart X
<Raspberry> which is the reason that I moved from gutsy to hardy
<hischild> RAOF, i get a segmentation fault on winecfg :(
<RAOF> hischild: With the winehq packages?
<hischild> yush
<hischild> freshly installed
<RAOF> hischild: Note that just adding the repository & aptitude install wine-ing will result in the hardy package (which has a higher version number) being installed.
<hischild> o.O
<hischild> yeah ... sure ... so ... instead ... i should eehm?
<P2502> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/gutsy/wine_0.9.55~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1_i386.deb
<P2502> hischild:
<hischild> wait ... the version number of hardy is higher then the ones from gutsy?
<RAOF> hischild: So, you "aptitude install wine=0.9.55~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1" to forcibly get the winehq version.
<hischild> but the version number wine gives me is wine-0.9.55
<P2502> Raspberry: it seems you have another problem with wine from what we have, it is just 0.9.55 version in hardy repo not work, it segfaults, over versions works
<Raspberry> my hardy version segfaults :)
<RAOF> hischild: Then you "aptitude forbid-version wine=0.9.55-0ubuntu1" to make sure that aptitude doesn't try to upgrade to the current, broken hardy version.
<hischild> mkay :-)
<Raspberry> direct rendering works
<Raspberry> so I can't figure out why OpenGL wine apps don't work at all
<P2502> RAOF: dont need to mess with gutsy repos, he may just download deb from link above
<RAOF> P2502: Which will get upgraded to the Hardy version next time he runs aptitude upgrade :)
<Raspberry> how can I determine what's causing the problem -- whne I tried to compile Wine 0.9.56 it told me that it couldn't find OpenGL or Direct3d libraries and that neither would be available
<SlicerDicer> has anybody noticed that firefox runs terrible?
<SlicerDicer> I get horrid scrolling... it will just freeze then jump and freeze and jump
<SlicerDicer> makes me almost sick
<P2502> SlicerDicer: yeah it was a same with 2 version for me, maybe turning of disk caching will fix it...
<SlicerDicer> clicking between konversation and firefox is also lagged... I click to konversation BAM its there firefox takes about 5 seconds to render that its actually there
<SlicerDicer> wow thats horrible lol I just did a test... I can scroll my wheel on my mouse
<SlicerDicer> and release my hand and watch it move up-down-up-down etc not touching anything
<hischild> SlicerDicer, that's gotta look funny (and be very annoying) ... but no ... at least one problem i don't have
<SlicerDicer> yeah it is very very annoying
<SlicerDicer> I cant read sites as I scroll whew there... ohh wait no i am not got to scroll back up down up down etc
<P2502> SlicerDicer: i also dont like when page layout is changing during load, if page have images (i guess areas for images should be pre-made)
<SlicerDicer> firefox 3 seems to be a bit of a step back imo
<budmang> Hey what do I apt-get install for the desktop enchancedments in the administration menu?
<SlicerDicer> I disabled that stupid url bar thing
<SlicerDicer> drove me batty
<P2502> SlicerDicer: well it should not be step back, at least they tried to implement ZOOM, which is was in opera for years
<P2502> which involves rework of engine
<P2502> lets call it beta
<SlicerDicer> haha
 * DanaG has keys get stuck.
<SlicerDicer> I understand there is issues with beta no doubt about it
<Raspberry> well I'm going to try and run something in Wine ... we'll see what happens
<Raspberry> I have compiz installed
<SlicerDicer> but P2502 some of the actual changes that I have seen I am kinda frustrated with.. like having to have a addon to switch the URL bar back to firefox 2 style
<Raspberry> but my desktop effects are set to None
<Raspberry> would that be effecting it/
<SlicerDicer> what is it doing?
<Raspberry> X restarts when I try and run an OpenGL Wine applicatin
<SlicerDicer> nice
<Raspberry> I get kicked out to the gdm login screen
<Raspberry> it doesn't matter whether the app is run full screen or windowed
<SlicerDicer> errm try running something else?
<Raspberry> if I run an installer or an application that doesn't call any 3d libraries it's fine
<SlicerDicer> are you running wine builds or the ubuntu repos?
<Raspberry> example ... World of Warcraft ... installs fine -- starting WoW itself restarts X
<Raspberry> Photoshop works fine
<Raspberry> I've tried the Ubuntu Repos ... but 0.9.55 segfaults
<Raspberry> so I tried a 0.9.56 that somebody compiled and that restarts
<SlicerDicer> so your using the wine builds?
<RAOF> Raspberry: That's going to be a problem with your 3d drivers.
<SlicerDicer> not 100% sure on that RAOF
<Raspberry> RAOF: glxgears works fine
<Raspberry> glxinfo says Direct Rendering is on
<RAOF> Raspberry: Not exactly a 3d stress-test.
<RAOF> Raspberry: How about some other 3d app?  tuxracer?  OpenArena?
<SlicerDicer> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb snag the gutsy ones :) give it a shot
<Raspberry> SlicerDicer: just did
<Raspberry> I've got an Intel X3100 card
<Raspberry> it plays 3d stuff fine in Windows
<Raspberry> 384MB of Shared Memory :P
 * SlicerDicer runs away
<Raspberry> oh -- and I can play World of Warcraft fine using CrossOver instead of the "free" wine
<RAOF> Right.  So _this_ suggests that it may be a wine problem.
<RAOF> Although it's really an X problem.  _Nothing_ should kill X.
<P2502> or a way crossover interact with driver
<SlicerDicer> RAOF: errrm
<SlicerDicer> RAOF: are you insane?
<SlicerDicer> I have seen X die so many times lol
<RAOF> SlicerDicer: You've seen a bunch of bugs in X, yes.  My statement stands :P
<SlicerDicer> LOL ok point taken but thats a really crazy way to look at it
<Raspberry> ok I installed TuxRacer
<Raspberry> I'm going to start it now
<Raspberry> I may be back in a minute or 4 depending on if I have to log in again :p
<Raspberry> it plays fine
<Raspberry> runs like crap
<Raspberry> but it runs
<Raspberry> tux on a snowboard is very disappointing
<Raspberry> 3fps
<P2502> what you mean like crap? seems like drivers is really broken
<P2502> it is too old game to run at 3 fps
<Raspberry> it seems to be rendering everything properly
<Raspberry> just running very poorly
<Raspberry> In WoW I get over 20fps in Windows ... I can play Civ4 fine in Vista and HOMM5 plays alright at 800x600
<Raspberry> I used to play OpenArena in Gutsy
<Raspberry> and that played "ok"
<Raspberry> probably 10-15fps
<P2502> you may use crossover or learn what changes to wine configuration it does to work properly with your hardware
<SlicerDicer> something is for sure FUBAR with 3fps...
<Raspberry> it even runs at 3fps at 640x3xx in a window
<SlicerDicer> Raspberry: why not get a video card thats decent?
<SlicerDicer> I mean you can pick up a 512mb 8800GT for 200$
<SlicerDicer> that thing screams
<SlicerDicer> <--- has it
<Raspberry> SlicerDicer: because it's in a laptop :)
<SlicerDicer> ouch
<Raspberry> It's a tablet
<SlicerDicer> Well I guess this is where I say.. Thats why I lothe laptops ;-)
<Raspberry> there are laptops with good video cards
<P2502> Raspberry: not really "mobile" laptops huh?
 * DanaG wonders which will be better by summer: NV 8600M or ATI HD2600 (or the successors of each)?
<ethana3> Ok, so I'm trying to virtualize XP in qemu on a C2D under Hardy..
<ethana3> ..I think I have to go into the bios, set it on, and pull out the battery and power for 8 seconds..
<ethana3> forgot about that ;)
<bazhang> the 9600NV looks nice ;]
<ethana3> if I have a problem, I'll be back
<P2502> bazhang: it will like nice when nvidia release driver for it
<Raspberry> ok I'm trying to discover the entire human genome with my laptop ... it seems slow.  i want it fast.  i formatted the hard drive, but that didn't fix it.  I added a bigger hard drive and made the screen brighter, but it seems to go the same speed
<Raspberry> i even tried plugging it into an external display
<bazhang> P2502: heh true ;]
<P2502> what bigger hard drive and screen brightness to do with speed?
<CarlFK> P2502: it will seam better
<Raspberry> I even waxed the case
<CarlFK> notice it isnt slow, it just seems slow
<Raspberry> i tried putting it in the freezer because my friend said computers run better when they're cooler
<Raspberry> he thought it might have been overheating
<CarlFK> bigger HD = newer, newer are often faster.  it all makes perfect sense
<P2502> CarlFK: not exactly
<Raspberry> yeah it's one of these SSD things it cost $2000
<RAOF> Bigger HD = faster, because it's the same size :)
 * DanaG has a Hitachi 7k200-200.
<RAOF> Physical size, I mean.
<P2502> lol@perfect sense
<CarlFK> now you are catching on
<Raspberry> i put speed holes in my first one, but the guy at the store I should do that to this one because they wouldn't honor the warranty twice
<Raspberry> shouldn't do that to this one, i mean
 * RAOF thinks Raspberry is just being silly, now.
<CarlFK> hardy login pref dialog is too big for 800x600 - should that be bugged?
<RAOF> CarlFK: Probably, if it isn't already.
<Raspberry> the only thing I'm silly about is trying to fix this stupid 3d problem
<RAOF> Raspberry: "Speed holes"?
<DanaG> Ooh:  http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/11/3/103
<DanaG> HP mobile data protection thingy.
<ethana2> okay, the virtual machine machine won't let me use this C2D's hardware kernel virtualization acceleration
<ethana2> I went into bios and set it enabled..
<ethana2> how do I check the feature from within ubuntu?
<RAOF> ethana2: Check out "aptitude show kvm".  The description contians a command you can run to check.
<hischild> hmm ... virtualbox is broken?
<ethana2> thanks
<P2502> also cat /proc/cpuinfo -- look for vmx
<Raspberry> heh
<Raspberry> I've got IBM Mobile Data protection
<Raspberry> aka ... remove the hard drive from this machine and the data is scrambled
<Raspberry> hardware level encryption is built in
<RAOF> P2502: Or Whatever the Intel one is.
<Raspberry> so is KVM working in Hardy now?
<ethana2> about to find out ;)
<ethana2> ok got it
<ethana2> excellent
<ethana2> I guess that's a yes
<hischild> why does tab completion not work in bash with apt-get
<ethana2> it won't let me install from CD..
<ethana2> the CD is in my drive..
<ethana2> ..any suggestions?
<hischild> ethana2, press the button to get a boot menu (it will usually tell you this, like f8 or f12) and then select your cd drive
<ethana2> ...what?
<ethana2> no, like, in virt-manager
<hischild> ethana2, do the same thing
<ethana2> the 'CD-ROM or DVD' option is greyed out
<hischild> is it powered on?
<ethana2> my boot priority is CD before hard drive alread
<ethana2> this is the machine I speak of
<hischild> virt-manager = .... ?
<ethana2> well
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install it and see?
<hischild> ......
<Raspberry> what's wrong with my 3d :P 59036 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11807.173 FPS
<Raspberry> looks good to me!
<hischild> Raspberry, aint that a little low? :P
<RAOF> Oh, yay!  virt-manager works again :).
<Raspberry> here we go ... wish me luck :)
<ethana2> gahh
<ethana2> the XP install disk is in my drive, nautilus sees it, but Apps->System->Virtual Machine Manager doesn't see it
<ethana2> It won't let me use it as install media for the virtual machine and I don't know why
<Raspberry> uh nope
<Raspberry> heh
<Raspberry> that didn't work
<ethana2> ?
<P2502> Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<P2502> Ubuntu does not support running KVM without hardware acceleration. Sorry.
<Raspberry> I think that there's a problem with the 3d libraries compiled into Ubuntu's WINE package
<ethana2> you on a laptop?
<Raspberry> yeah
<ethana2> sorry
<ethana2> P2502: laptop?
<Raspberry> talking to P2502
<P2502> no
<ethana2> hmm
<P2502> its E4300 cpu
<ethana2> on this machine, here's what I just did
<ethana2> I went into bios, went to virtualization
<ethana2> and turned hardware acceleration on
<ethana2> it's off by default I think
<P2502> my cpu dosnt support it
<Raspberry> how can I add opengl and direct3d support to wine?
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> raspberry: I'd use wine from winehq apt
<ethana2> correction: I /do/ use wine from winehq apt
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wine pkg is fixed?
<Raspberry> ethana2: that's the Wine I'm using
<Raspberry> because Hardy is broken
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> I don't know then
<Raspberry> it runs all non-3d apps
<Raspberry> CrossOver works
<Raspberry> but WINE doesn't
<ethana2> anybody here using virtualization with kvm?
<ethana2> I'm trying to create a vm..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, edit the registry?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, like the vt stuff from intel?
<ethana2> yes.
<ethana2> I have it enabled
<ethana2> kvm sees it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, i use vbox with it
<Raspberry> this explains my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365484
<ethana2> my problem is that virt-manager won't let me use my CD as install media
<ethana2> and I have no clue why
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dont know about kvm
<CarlFK> ethana2: tried qemu?
<ethana2> no
<ethana2> I want hardware acceleration
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, amd64?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, kvm support hardware acceleration with vcard?
<Raspberry> yup .. amd64
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, sorry then, dont know about amd64
<Raspberry> well let me tell you about it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> glad to listen
<Raspberry> it slices it dices... it even makes julianne fries!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok...
<CarlFK> what is trackerd and why is it eating all my cpu?  load average: 2.14, 2.06, 1.44 0.3%us,  2.0%sy, 18.6%ni,  0.0%id, 78.7%wa,
<Raspberry> apply directly to the forehead
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, tracker, the search app
<CarlFK> is there some way to disable it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, uninstall it?
<P2502> i started rsync, it says it downloading file, but file is not created?
<hischild> most programs can be disabled yet i found out a very helpfull feature from vista lately
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, or edit its config file, under ~/.tracker
<hischild> did you notice, that whenever a program crashes, it gives you that lovely hint "If you cannot solve the problem with this program, you can solve it by removing this program"
<CarlFK> awesome.  I can do that as part of the install process
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, if u gonna remove tracker, it may ask u to remove ubuntu-desktop, which may bring some trouble later
<P2502> haha
<hischild> [Hardy]TuTUXG, you bring that so  .. gently ... 'may bring "some" trouble later'
<CarlFK> removing it didn't stop the current process...
<P2502> actually this thing have interface to disable itself, but it not work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> some troubles
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, kill it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, it's in the memory
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> P2502, i thought the frontend got fixed?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> maybe not
<P2502> it seems not
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage should be okay to remove
<Sebastian> Is http://phpfi.com/299311 a known issue?
<DanaG> You can chmod -x the tracker daemon.
<DanaG> The big annoyance for me is the icon.
<DanaG> Blink.  Blink.  Blink.  Blink.
<DanaG> on and on and on.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Sebastian, i thought that one got fixed
<DanaG> Hmm, HP has an accelerometer in some notebooks, too.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> actually if u edit tracker's config file properly, it wont use so much res
<Sebastian> Looks like it's not fixed. At least not for me.
<Raspberry> I guess the problem with WINE on AMD64 is that there are libraries that need to be symlinked from /usr/lib32... anybody else had to do this on amd64?
<Raspberry> I should run 32-bit ... except that I actually like the extra performance since I do have 4gb of ram and do a lot of app development on this machine
<P2502> Raspberry: why you dont want to use deb?
<DanaG> here's the device ID for the mobile data protection thingy:   http://www.google.com/search?q=HPQ0004+linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> P2502, the deb is broken afaik
<RAOF> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Only the Hardy one.  The one from winehq works fine.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ah
<Raspberry> P2502: because the amd64 hardy deb is broken ... segfault... and the WineHQ amd64 deb for 0.9.55 doesn't work -- it just restarts X when you try to run an application that wants to use OpenGL or Direct3d
<DanaG> I'd love to see that patch in the Ubuntu kernel.
<CarlFK> tracker.cfg - where is run=No ?
<DanaG> (The HP accelerometer.)
<RAOF> DanaG: Couldn't it hit linux-ubuntu-modules?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.
<CarlFK> InitialSleep=5 billion
<Raspberry> you guys seriously think it'll take 40 minutes to compile Wine? :p
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, u can just disable the indexing process
<DanaG> http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-kernel/2007/3/23/69696
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, probly
<Raspberry> cool
<P2502> Raspberry: well you have a point but you may try earlier versions also, not 0.9.56
<DanaG> chmod -x trackerd.
<DanaG> Easy workaround.
<DanaG> er, sudo chmod a-x
<CarlFK> EnableIndexing=false ?
<Raspberry> people are saying that 0.9.56 fixed a ton of stuff for them
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, sure
<CarlFK> thanks
<P2502> Raspberry: it may never work for you if its drivers problem
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> after .9.54, wine won't work on my box
<P2502> Raspberry: nvm
<P2502> Raspberry: if crossover works, wine should too at some point
<DanaG> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/11/60   --- looks like it CAN be made a module.
<Raspberry> yeah I'm crossing my fingers
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, there are patches for hdaps
<Raspberry> I live just a few miles from Codeweavers' office -- I might have to stop down there with my laptop and nag Robert :P
<RAOF> DanaG: Or you could just uninstall tracker, of course.
<DanaG> This is HP's thing, though.
<P2502> Raspberry: any errors in logs? what wine say before restart?
<Raspberry> it says SURPRISE! you're going to have to log in again!  I hope you saved your work.
<Raspberry> :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, right, and u have to patch the kernel in order to build that module
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, and i dont think it's easy to ask them to do that to the kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's y it's ubuntu, not gentoo
<P2502> Raspberry: !bug 178292
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178292 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "3D-Accelerated Games cause X to crash with Intel Driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178292
<Raspberry> yay!
<Raspberry> that's it
<Raspberry> good to see it's stilll "undecided" in Hardy
<Raspberry> that's why  I got away from Gutsy
<Raspberry> because apparently the most popular mobile video card isn't supported :P
<Raspberry> I can use Compiz
<Raspberry> so it's like it's half-working
<Raspberry> this has been broken since at least December
<Assid> okay i noticed it shows the weather and temperature now in the locations
<Raspberry> because 3d has never worked properly on this new laptop
<Assid> however the timezones are messed up there
<Assid> still a valid bug?
<Raspberry> yeah except my interpretation is that they're kinda-sorta-not going to fix it
<Assid> err it says click here to view your appointments and tasks
<Assid> where the hell are the apptments and tasks?
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196385 in ubuntu "[hardy]clock preferances shows wrong timezone" [Undecided,New]
<Raspberry> !bug 182584
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182584 in wine "[hardy] Wine makes X crash (dup-of: 178292)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182584
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178292 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "3D-Accelerated Games cause X to crash with Intel Driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178292
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i wonder if u can start another instance of NM in order to get both lan and wlan connected
<Raspberry> this is my favorite currently open bug
<Raspberry> !bug 177492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "EXA is balls-achingly slow" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177492
<bazhang> !ohmy | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hischild> hAhahaha
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<Raspberry> it seems like this might actualy be the bug.
<Raspberry> !bug 178543
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178543 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "i965 fails to render textures in 3D programs when DRI enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178543
<Raspberry> the frustrating part of this problem is that it doesn't work in ANY version of Ubuntu :)
<P2502> is it really ubuntu problem or intel problem?
<P2502> well... since intel is open source now, you may say its intell community problem
<Raspberry> they released new drives a month ago
<ethana2> ok..
<Raspberry> and last time I checked they weren't what the package was based on
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> do other distros have this problem?
<ethana2> I got some help on #kvm..
<ethana2> what problem?
<P2502> Raspberry: you mean ubuntu driver is outdated?
<P2502> try one from upstream then
<Raspberry> how can I get more upstream?
<Raspberry> the only suse issue I can find is that people were running the i810 and updating to the Intel driver fixed it... http://suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=39824
<P2502> well this is site http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<Raspberry> yeah I've been there
<Raspberry> that just seemed a bit confusing
<P2502> nvidia have new driver also, but not in ubuntu repo
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> P2502, they do?
<P2502> but nvidia released new driver, it was expected to fix some bugs and add support for 9600... why they even released it...
<P2502> some bug like broken alpha textures in ut2004 and other games
<Raspberry> what the heck is git-clone?
<P2502> which worked fine in 100.14.19 but not in 169 series
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> P2502, beta?
<P2502> no
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what's the ver number?
<P2502> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=108879
<P2502> 169.12
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ut2004 runs fine here
<P2502> what card?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fx 570m
<P2502> 169.09 driver?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wait, it maybe 2003, let me check
<P2502> they also have graphics corruptions of many kinds like with 4xAA
<P2502> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=29425&d=1197751698
<P2502> this is broken alpha textures in MANY games
<bazhang> any broadcom 43xx support in Hardy?
<P2502> this is from ut http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=29479&d=1198056440
<P2502> i reported 4xAA artefacts but got no answer
<Assid> P2502: new drivers out ?
<Assid> we getting it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> P2502, ya ut2004demo
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> some people are reporting xserver-xgl fixes the problem
<Raspberry> but I can't believe that
<Raspberry> seems like it's a MESA issue
<savvas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: onboard: Depends: python-virtkey (>= 0.50) but 0.42 is to be installed
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> that's beeen hosed most of the night
<savvas> ok, is the unknown types a known issue?
<Raspberry> wow
<Raspberry> MESA is HUGE
<Raspberry> like 140MB
<savvas> what's mesa?
<Raspberry> it's the plateau that all drivers aspire to sit on
<ethana2> wait, what?
<ethana2> you mean gallium?
<bazhang> so no clue on the broadcom 43xx issue?
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> broadcom does not play nicely with out
<savvas> http://pastebin.ca/raw/921710
<Raspberry> others
<Assid> Raspberry: any chance we getting the new drivers?
<bazhang> ah thanks Raspberry
<Raspberry> Assid: new drivers for what?
<Assid> nvidia
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nvidia
<Raspberry> this photo is just kinda creepy... http://www.latimes.com/media/photo/2007-12/34202595.jpg
<klaxian> hello...can anyone help? i keep getting this error when trying to play dvds with ogle: failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp
<klaxian> it's new since some recent upgrades
<klaxian> /dev/dsp does exist and is readable/writable by my user
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> I've wasted 10 hours trying to get 3d working
<Raspberry> I should probably get some work done
<TheInfinity> Raspberry: alphatesting is fun, hmm? ;)
<Raspberry> better than doing my actual work
<Raspberry> although I think my customers would beg to differ
<Mohero|Work> l0l @ bazhang
<qzio> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yeah, i've got texteditor there, but i still get the prompt. I guess edit -> pref -> behavior is what im looking for..
<bazhang> preferred applications perhaps?
<qzio> aha! it was +x thats why i got the dialog box. :) now im happy
<Mohero|Work> qzio: is it asking if you want to run in terminal, Display, Cancel, or Run ?
<Mohero|Work> yeah, +x will give you that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> time to try the new nv driver
<qzio> Mohero|Work: yupp, that was the dialog, with -x on the file, i dont get it :)
<cYmen> hi guys
<cYmen> is it permitted to ask for support for hardy and kde4? :)
<P2502> cYmen: just ask, if not be banned, big deal
<P2502> actually this channel seems friendly
<savvas> anyone has compiz enabled? do you also see a "disabled"-like colours on the titlebar when you mouse-over an active window?
<cYmen> kde complains about missing shared libraries e.g. when trying to set a proxy - does anybody know how to fix that_
<Mohero|Work> savvas: I have compiz at home, and no I don't think I do.....
<P2502> savvas: its known bug
<Mohero|Work> cYmen: I don't i'm afraid....
<P2502> savvas: do you mean titlebar corruption?
<P2502> cYmen: install libraries?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> just found out, with the new kernel, my laptop's power button doesnt work anymore
<jussi01> cYmen: kde4 support is also in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> where to check the configuration for the login/out window?
<Mohero|Work> [Hardy]TuTUXG: hey! mine doesn't either!!!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Mohero|Work, lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what lap u have?
<P2502> cYmen: you may find what packages provides required libraries at packages.ubuntu.com
<Mohero|Work> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I couldn't say when it happened though, I never use it, I always keyboard shortcut FN + ESC to sleep.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Mohero|Work, ya, i always just lock the screen
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that button can still be recognized tho
<Mohero|Work> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I can't remember the last time I turned my laptop off...
<savvas> P2502: found it - Bug #194507 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194507 in firefox-3.0 "titlebar flashes and goes blank randomly and when moused over" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194507
<Mohero|Work> savvas: confirm it - with your reasons :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Mohero|Work, i have to since suspend/hibernate nver works on mine :(
<savvas> done and done
<savvas> I enriched it too :P
<savvas> it looks like it happens in firefox when you enable compiz
<savvas> firefox-2 and -3.0
<savvas> ok, 5 bugs, enough for today hehe
<Amaranth> who just exploding that bug with stuff?
<Mohero|Work> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Suspend works fine one mine - it's funny though - it goes into suspend, when I open the lid, it recovers from suspend, displays the password box, and goes back into suspend, I press the power button to bring it out, it comes up with the password screen, I unlock the system, and i get a notice on the system tray saying "your computer failed to suspend" - err... no it didn't...
<cYmen> P2502: trouble is, it doesn't tell me which libraries are the problem ;)
<savvas> Amaranth: which bug?
<Amaranth> savvas: Quality, not quantity
<Amaranth> bug 194507 is half a page of nominations
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194507 in firefox-3.0 "titlebar flashes and goes blank randomly and when moused over" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194507
<Amaranth> and the bug is a dupe
<savvas> er.. oops?
<flipstar> its for 7.10..? doesnt work here..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Mohero|Work, better than mine, suspend just turns the power off, hibernate breaks my swap
<P2502>  cYmen: what exact error you get? and what version of OS you useing? for example kubuntu-kde4 alpha shipped with mix of kde 3 and 4 software
<savvas> Amaranth: I nominated it because it was happening since june 2007
<savvas> since a gutsy tribe
<P2502>  cYmen: and much kde3 software required porting to kde4 to work
<Amaranth> savvas: it's bug 99508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<cYmen> P2502: i downloaded the image yesterday only installed and ran apt-get update/-grade
<Amaranth> been around since feisty
<cYmen> when i try to configure a proxy i get a message that shared libraries are missing and that i may have old versions installed or something
<Mohero|Work> bag #132877 I reported back in august '07 when I got my 8 series, I think there's a couple of Dups, but it's STILL not sorted out.
<ethana2> the bar In virt-manager with the run, pause, and shutdown buttons takes up way too much screen space
<ethana2> I need it gone
<Mohero|Work> and my screen saying "out of range" is seriousely annoying
<Mohero|Work> * bug #132877
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132877 in ubuntu "Gforce 8 series screen blanks "out of sync" during usplash boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132877
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: nvidia sucks, what else is new?
<P2502> what monitor?
<Amaranth> P2502: afaik this happens on all Geforce 8 cards
<P2502> i have out of range to but in my case it is monitor issue and i use geforce 7
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: no - works fine on my Gforce 6 and 7 series cards and the 8 works fine on my Gentoo install - so I won't accept that as an excuse.
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: hello, see the different numbers?
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: And laptop vs desktop
<Amaranth> oh, you said gentoo :P
<savvas> Amaranth: it's not corrupted, the titlebar in my case takes completely the colours of an inactive window
<Amaranth> well, they use something different
<Amaranth> savvas: yeah, that happens sometimes too
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: yes, something that works ;)
<Amaranth> savvas: or you get a mix of active and inactive
<savvas> Amaranth: no, just inactive colours, and for firefox only, unless i've missed other applications :P
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: Something that breaks other machines and apparently screws up suspend on some machines
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: what does?
<P2502> my monitor claim it support 75 Hz but it is not (EDID bug), so if nvidia driver chooses 75 Hz, monitor show out of range error
<Amaranth> savvas: It happens randomly to all maximized applications when you're using a clearlooks-based metacity theme
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: the thing gentoo uses for bootsplash
<savvas> Amaranth: ok i'll mark it as duplicate
<Amaranth> savvas: And cosmetic issues never get backports, dunno why you nominated it for gutsy
<Amaranth> s/backports/updates/
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: Gensplash? its' crap - but at least I can see it ;) - I actually don't use Gensplash, I like to see the boot process, but on Ubutnu I like the Usplash non-quiet
<Amaranth> can't actually do a backport, compiz requires a new Xorg
<savvas> Amaranth: quick faulty fingers, didn't notice it, until I saw the page refresh :\
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: the Geforce 8 works differently and either no one know how or has taken the time to make usplash work with it
<Amaranth> I don't think anyone even works on usplash anymore
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: also Ubuntu seem obsessed with using a horrid screen mode by default - why not allow me to have console mode (including boot) at 1024x726 at least - on 24" monitors the default is just far too big.
<Amaranth> you can set this in your grub boot options
<Amaranth> of course i think the kernel module needed for it got removed from gutsy's initramfs...
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: if no one works on usplash - and no one fixes bugs in it, then something else should be used or someone should take over the fixing of it IMHO - we as Linux can't state we support XYZ Hardware if when booting up that happens
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: yeah it has, and it never worked - I compile my own kernel - but not until after release.
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: but usplash works for all but this 1% or so of people and I can't think of anything that is all around better
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: no - it works for all but those that have an up-to-date GeForce card - which is a fair amount of people....
<Amaranth> no, not really
<Amaranth> More people have Intel than all nvidia
<Mohero|Work> sorry NV card actually, not just geforce, the Quadro's do it too
<Amaranth> and then of nvidia cards i guarantee the majority don't have 8 series
<Amaranth> the quadros that are based on the geforce 8 do it, sure
<thoreauputic> the frame buffer support in both Gutsy and Hardy is broken. Apparently this is not considered a regression...
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: let's not get into who has what, and what is better, point is - it's broken :)
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: you mean vga= lines?
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: So fix it
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: and there has been reports of people getting it to work with the 8 series cards, so it's possible to fix....
<Amaranth> Mohero|Work: If you're not going to fix it then the problem is already known so there is no need to keep talking about it
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: anything that requires frame buffers without X is broken - yes vga= etc
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: huh
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: it's fixable iwth hacking initramfs etc
<Mohero|Work> Amaranth: I'll have a go at fixing it, sure, it would just be nice to know sometimes that "by the way we don't work on this anymore" <- then something else should be used to replace it
<thoreauputic> but it's interesting that this has worked in Linux for at least ten years and suddenly Ubuntu breaks it :)
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: yeah, just edit a config file then rebuild the initramfs
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: right - but in my case I am making non-X live CDs and don't know if that will work on other people's hardware
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I see Ben Collins has supposedly committed a change regarding vesafb, so we'll see
<Raspberry> I'm interested in paying a developer to fix the 3d mesa / intel problem
<Raspberry> who do I talk to
<Raspberry> do I just pick a package maintainer at random or contact them all
<Raspberry> it's been broken for 3 months+ and that's as much as my free heart can take
<Mohero|Work> Raspberry: you could try contacting the "group" of maintainers, someone might be up for earning some money
<thoreauputic> Raspberry: do you have a bug number?
<Raspberry> thoreauputic: there are at least a dozen bugs that relate to this issue
<Mohero|Work> if you have a bug and aren't funding it's fixing, or doing it yourself, then there's no telling when it wil be fixed...
<thoreauputic> Raspberry: I was just looking for an example, so I could read about it
<Raspberry> I posted about 4 or 5 earlier tonight
<Raspberry> let me find them
<Raspberry> i mean, I posted the bug #s in this channel, I didn't open the bugs
<thoreauputic> I follow
<Raspberry> here's one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/182584
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182584 in wine "[hardy] Wine makes X crash (dup-of: 178292)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178292 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "3D-Accelerated Games cause X to crash with Intel Driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thoreauputic> thanks, looking...
<Raspberry> here's another -- which really isnt' my issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/173177
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173177 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "intel video driver produces visual corruption on 945GM chipset" [Medium,Triaged]
<Raspberry> this is kinda my issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/178543
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178543 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "i965 fails to render textures in 3D programs when DRI enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<thoreauputic> seems to be some action recently on #173177
<Raspberry> i can reproduce all of those and have been able to since December
<Raspberry> well since November / Dcember
<Raspberry> December
<Raspberry> if I try to run a native 3d app (besides glxgears) in linux I get ~3fps
<P2502> we asked you... have you tried another distro btw?
<Raspberry> if I try to run an app that requires direct3d or opengl in linux it just restarts X
<Raspberry> yes
<P2502> so?
<P2502> i mean and?
<Raspberry> I didn't really have the problems in SuSE
<[CroX]> Is there an easy way to upgrade to Hardy before it's released?
<P2502> wow
<Raspberry> but I didn't do heavy testing in SuSE because
<Raspberry> I couldn't stand it
<Raspberry> it was so slow to update packages
<thoreauputic> 3 fps in tuxracer... oops :(
<Raspberry> oh and the kicker is
<Raspberry> even in Hardy Ubuntu wine works fine no reboots in Crossover
<Raspberry> so it's something specific to the intel driver and the way wine is being compiled
<Raspberry> I think the apps would run faster not running crossover
<Raspberry> so I'd rather run 0.9.56 wine
<P2502> i have a fear... that linux may be more expensive... even if its free
<Raspberry> Linux wiztech-tablet 2.6.24-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 18:26:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Raspberry> and I don't care
<popey> !hardy | [CroX] #
<ubotu> [CroX] #: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Raspberry> I run my own company and being able to stay in linux rather than reboot into vista is worth a premium
<popey> [CroX]: that page tells you how
<Zambezi> I have a really, really odd problem now. For some reason Ubuntu is eating space on my harddrive.
<[CroX]> popey: Ah, there it is. Thanks.
<popey> Zambezi: baobab will tell you where it is eating space
<Raspberry> like I said earlier -- I live about 10~12 miles north of the Codeweavers (wine developers) office
<thoreauputic> Zambezi: logs? Checked /var/log/* ?
<Raspberry> and I could just go in there and pester them, but I'd have to pay them too :p
<Zambezi> thoreauputic: Just noticed it so haven't checked them.
<thoreauputic> Zambezi: might be worth checking /tmp too - I once had a program dump debugging logs in /tmp and use Gigs of space :)
<thoreauputic> my fault since I used the -d flag to qemu :)
<flipstar> Zambezi: try filelight :=)
<[CroX]> Will network-manager get support to "Create new wireless network" using WPA2? Currently it can only "Connect to other.." to such a network and therefor it doesn't seem to autoconnect.
<thoreauputic> baobab > filelight :)
<thoreauputic> [CroX]: does the driver for your card support wpa2 ?
<Zambezi> Home only takes 1,5 GB, but still 0 bytes free.
<[CroX]> thoreauputic: Yes. I can connect just fine but only using "Connect to other..". The dialog that pops up when selecting "Create new wireless.." doesn't contain WPA2 for some reason.
<[CroX]> ..only WPA.
<thoreauputic> [CroX]: not sure, but isn't "Create new... " for ad-hoc ? Doesn't work here either, but I'm on Feisty currently on my laptop ( PPC)
<[CroX]> thoreauputic: I'm on Feisty too. :) Just wondering wether Hardy will fix that or not.
<thoreauputic> I don't know, sorry
<thoreauputic> I've stayed with Feisty on muy iBook, because it doesn't like anything more recent and I'm lazy :)
<thoreauputic> s/muy/my
<[CroX]> One other thing then. I tried beta 4 this weekend, not knowing b5 had been released, and Firefox3 was rendering some pages REAYLL wierd. It included its own repeated toolbar in the sites background and such. Is that a known problem or was it just me? :P
<hischild> lol .. i join and they leave :(
<[CroX]> hischild: Consider a shower. :>
<Assid> Raspberry: i prefer virtualbox over wine
<flipstar> [CroX]: it still has alpha status..not beta .. did you installed graphic drivers ?
<hischild> [CroX], :(
<hischild> [CroX], *dives into a shower* thar we go
<Amaranth> Assid: but virtualbox is slower and needs a copy of windows
<Assid> not that much slower.. and crashes less often
<[CroX]> flipstar: The ones that were installed by default made X crash for me.
<Assid> the apps work much better in that if you ask me
<Amaranth> Assid: it can't be less than 30% slower
<[CroX]> flipstar: So I gave up on that.
<Amaranth> that's the "Unsafe Code Tax"
<Assid> Amaranth: honestly, on my config i dont notice it 1 bit
<Amaranth> basically all the overhead required for memory management
<Amaranth> Assid: and then of course IO is like 10x slower
<Assid> Amaranth: true at that..
<Amaranth> but i suppose for lots of things if you have a fast computer and lots of RAM you won't notice
<Assid> io .. not that much.. it was faster to load apps into virtualbox than native windows
<Amaranth> that's because you have a nicely designed filesystem and sata subsystem feeding you data :P
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> i get the same 40-50MB/sec on each native io
<Assid> i.e. ext3 on linux.. gives that speed.. ntfs on windows gives that speed
<Assid> ntfs on linux however, drops to 1/2
<nanonyme> well, you can't really rely on ntfs working Wine either though
<Raspberry> Assid: virtualbox is a whole new environemnt
<Raspberry> and I'd need a legitimate copy of windows
<Assid> dont you have that?
<Raspberry> i'm using all my licenses
<nanonyme> and there are lots of people who actually have zero windows licenses :)
<Raspberry> and I'd like to be one of those people
<nanonyme> happens when you build your own computer
<Raspberry> I have 5 machines and 2 windows licenses ... 1 for xp and 1 for vista
<nanonyme> new bought machines usually come with Windows but the situation is completely different if you put it together from parts
<Raspberry> all 5 machines have linux
<Raspberry> man I am drinking this awesome Bourbon Stout
<Raspberry> fantastic
<Raspberry> I'm American... i don't know if you can tell by my lack of respect and complete disregard for rules :P
<hischild> hahaha oh yesh ... very important when it comes to fix it :P
<Assid> we have rules?
<Raspberry> This bournon stout that my friend sent me from chicago is fantastic... and it's 13% alcohol and a beer :P
<nanonyme> Assid, they're called laws? :)
<hischild> what? Raspberry? uhhhhh ... rules?
 * dencrypt rulez
<Raspberry> I went to Canada last year for two weeks and hung out in all the major central and eastern cities minus Winnipeg and Halifax... and everybody seemed to like me :P  They said I'm nothing like the typical American they read about in the newspaper
<Raspberry> :P
 * Laser87 is glad to be German :-P
<Raspberry> and the Canadian men were trying to hook  up with my g/f :P
<Assid> i guess thats why they meant your nothing liekt he typical american
<Raspberry> my uncle moved to Germany 30 years ago and I'm going over there this year / next year :)
<Laser87> ur welcome
<hischild> Raspberry, drop by :p you'll fly over me :p
<Raspberry> now I have a German Aunt and Cousins
<Laser87> where you're goin in Germany?
<Raspberry> I'm fairly well known in ##php :P   I've been published in php magazine multiple times ... so I've got friends all over the globe :)   I need to stop in France, England, Egypt, Germany, Norway, Poland and a few other places
<Laser87> :-D
<Raspberry> Laser87: OsnaBruck
<Raspberry> and then probably Black Forest and whever else
<Laser87> that's about 300 mls from me - I live in Southern Germany
<Raspberry> then the black forest should work :0
<Laser87> ya - not too far
<Raspberry> probably Hamburg too, but that doesn't help you :P
<Raspberry> I live in Minnesota
<Raspberry> we're heavily Germany and Scandinavian here
<Laser87> then u know New-Ulm/Minnesota?
<Laser87> I live in the original Ulm :-P
<Raspberry> Yup been there, grew up about 60 miles from there...
<Assid> Raspberry: thats a lie.. i dont know you in ##php
<Raspberry> they still have Polka festivals there and in May they have the Maibock festival
<Raspberry> Assid: ask TML, HolyGoat, Caffeine or any of the other regulars
<Assid> hehehe
<Raspberry> i've even hired some of them :P
 * Laser87 cd /home/bathroom/shower
<Assid> okay help me fix this bug in php 5.2.5
<Raspberry> I want to head over to Deutschland, but I have to wait until this recession is over here
<Raspberry> Assid: let's talk about it in ##php
<savvas> i'd be going all over the world too if it weren't for bush trying to minimilise my country :-)
<Raspberry> Assid: and I don't fix the php codebase
<Assid> how about pm instead
<Assid> err.. you know how to work valgrind?
<Raspberry> savvas: well hopefully that'll change after November
<Raspberry> savvas: he has a 19% approval rating in his own country....
<savvas> they already took kosovo, god knows how many regions will be cut off in serbia
<savvas> *from serbia even
<Raspberry> so you're part of the group that would riot against the embasy :P
 * savvas tcpspy Laser87 
<savvas> eh
<savvas> how would you feel it they cut off washington? :)
<Raspberry> i'm not disagreeing
<Laser87> savvas: ?
<savvas> but i'm glad i wasn't part of that hooligans
<Raspberry> I think the US is bullying too much
<savvas> *those
<savvas> Laser87: you were going for a shower..?
<savvas> :P
<napsy_> Anyone else having trouble with synaptics touchpad?
<Laser87> savvas: have to... smelling... :-(
<Raspberry> napsy_: no
<savvas> Laser87: i thought it was a public showcase since you announced it, j/k :p
<savvas> don't have a laptop, so no :)
<napsy_> xorg doesn't recognise my touchpad
<Laser87> savvas: sry - no webcam :-D
<savvas> napsy_: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Raspberry> xorg doesn't really recognize my video card :P
<napsy_> already reported the bug
<savvas> napsy_: with lspci -nnv ?
<napsy_> tpconfig sees the touchpad
<napsy_> Found Synaptics Touchpad.
<napsy_> Firmware: 8.96 (multiple-byte mode).
<napsy_> just don't know what to put in xorg.conf
<savvas> you could try using an entry from an older gutsy installation
<napsy_> hm I lost the old xorg.conf
<hischild> i can give you mine (touchpad :-))
<savvas> you've got some wiki helpful tips in gentoo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad#Automatic_Configuration
<napsy_> hm i'll try
<savvas> Raspberry: you're american, who's the favourite candidate now? obama? :P
<hischild> napsy_, you want it or you goin to try a diff method
<napsy_> hischild: please send it
<savvas> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/
<hischild> i hope your in the other channel as well :p
<hischild> i posted it there by accident
<savvas> heh :p
<Joelio> I'm having trouble getting vmware player working in Heron amd64... I think the vmware player install needs patching as it's erroring when trying to create the modules.. anyone have a fix?
<napsy__> arr uncool. my x just crashed
<savvas> need someone to confirm Bug #196439 and bug #196441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196439 in apport "while uploading the reports apport lags the rest of the internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196441 in apport "cannot upload more than one apport crash reports at the same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196441
<napsy__> hischild: can you put your xorg file to pastebin
<hischild> full pastebin? comin up
<flipstar> savvas: does this happen whenever you upload something ?
<savvas> flipstar: every time
<savvas> oh you mean not just for apport ?
<flipstar> yes
<savvas> dunno, let me try it
<iositd_> http://pastebin.com/m840686c
<hischild> napsy_, ^
<savvas> someone ping me please
<hischild> ip?
<napsy__> tnx
<dencrypt> 12:40 [freenode] [ctcp(savvas)] PING 1204198833 718841
<savvas> flipstar: you're right, it happens while uploading in general
<flipstar> this shouldnt be a linux problem..do you use a modem ?
<savvas> ethernet
<savvas> an adsl router
<flipstar> yes..cable modem maybe..?
<savvas> i haven't noticed it before
<savvas> i mean in gutsy or feisty
<flipstar> linux generally uses traffic sharping.. i had the problem also once...i just did get a new modem and the problem dissapeared..
<savvas> I'm going to buy a new router one of these days, I hope you're right
<flipstar> my isp just sponsored one :)
<savvas> hm ?
<flipstar> i just told them i had problem with the old one
<savvas> I did that twice this year :P
<savvas> I think it's better to buy a good router and give it and them a rest :)
<flipstar> if it wont work you still can give it back :P
<savvas> I also experience some "choking" while I use the bittorrent network
<savvas> um.. does anyone know if nvidia-glx-config is contained in any package ?
<cwillu> sure you need it?
<flipstar> nvidia-glx probably ..
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<savvas> nvidia-glx-new: Installed: 169.09+2.6.24.9-10.27
<savvas> Bug #196503
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196503 in command-not-found "nvidia-glx-config command not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196503
<savvas> cwillu: just crashing bugs, i don't really need it
<Laser87> re
<Laser87> savvas: fyeo - http://capriv8.de/me.jpg
<savvas> EWWWWWW
<savvas> i was kidding!
<savvas> :P
<Laser87> :)
<Oli``> hey does anybody have any issues installing avant-window-navigator in hardy? I keep getting errors from apt
<Sliss> I use the curved awn without problems for a long time
<Sliss> After todays upgrade Gnome doesn't startup, what can I do?
<Oli``> does it give you any errors?
<Sliss> nope.. just a yellow screen and a mouse
<Sliss> in recovery mode I am able to enter gnome btw
<Sliss> compiz error?
<flipstar> does compiz run at startup ?
<flipstar> then try glxinfo | grep direct
<Sliss> I didnt check this time. but it normally does yes (I try next time I boot into Ubuntu)
<flipstar> since when you occure this ?
<Sliss> todays upgrade
<Sliss> 2 hours agoo I think
<Sliss> also it seams that my machine does not get an ip address
<flipstar> hm dhcp3 was updated..
<Sliss> so I cant run a next upgrade
<flipstar> check if it run+you have nameservers..
<flipstar> err dhcp server
<Sliss> ;-)
<Sliss> ok I reboot and see what I can do... could it be that a config file was overwritten?
<Sliss>  /etc/dhcp3/..
<flipstar> everything is possible..but shouldnt and btw it have to gather the dhcp server on his own..
<Sliss> ok.. later..
<qzio> i get an error when upgradeing onboard, pycentral is whineing
<Milos_SD> qzio, Reload repos one again
<Milos_SD> it is fixed
<qzio> sweet
<qzio> reloaded, still same error..
<qzio> im going torwards the ftp.se repo
<flipstar> main more is probably more up to date ..
<flipstar> *mirror
<qzio> main.. that is? just ftp.ubun or? ftp.uk?
<qzio> im using se.archive.ubuntu.com ..
<qzio> which version is it fixed in?
<flipstar> just select main mirror from adept or synaptic..
<Sliss> ok about the dhcp3 problem:
<Sliss> in the /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dhcdbd.conf  it is prefilled with com.redhat.dhcp
<Sliss> which is I guess could be the the cause? message said: message_handler not found under /com/redhat/eth0 for snb-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<Sliss> flipstar: did I discuss this with you?
<flipstar> same thing here with /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dhcdbd.conf but here it is working i guess
<flipstar>  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is the real interesting thing
<flipstar> hm what does ifup say ?
<qzio> hm, changed to main server, still same problem.
<qzio> is there a bug report i can look at maybe :)
<Milos_SD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/onboard/+bug/196378
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196378 in python-central "onboard fails to upgrade hardy heron" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Mohero|Work> http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/02/28/ps3s_put_to_use_simulating_blackholes/
<Mohero|Work> cool!
<Mohero|Work> i'm guessing it wasn't ubuntu that he used...
<FreezeS> hey guys
<Milos_SD> I think that Linux can not utilize all cpus in PS3
<willis_> proberly using vista - since black holes suck so much... vista would be ideal.
<willis_> :)
<Frogzoo> ps3 is tricky
<Mohero|Work> Milos_SD: it seems it can utilise it enough :)
<flipstar> linux can handle more than 1024 cpu's ..
<FreezeS> I upgraded from feisty on 64 bit and when upgrading update-manager it throws a python error
<FreezeS> is this a known bug ?
<Mohero|Work> willis_: it's using Linux :P
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: depends on the error, really
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: have you search Launchpad...?
<willis_> theres been some but with pyton i recall hearing about.. so i havent updated in a few days. :)
<qzio> i cant find a bug report about the onboard package in launchpad/ubuntu/hardy.. :/
<qzio> traceback says it is pycentral that causes it..
<qzio> onboard_0.91_all.deb
<FreezeS> Mohero|Work: it's on the first page :)
<FreezeS> I only googled for it
<Mohero|Work> 196378
<Mohero|Work> qzio: bug 196378
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196378 in python-central "onboard fails to upgrade hardy heron" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196378
<Mohero|Work> is that the on?
<Sliss> flipstar: I setup a second windows system so I can check directly
<qzio> doh, i tried and searched for "onboard" in launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy and didnt get the result..
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: Google is of no use, not for bugs - is it on Launchpad?
<FreezeS> well, there are a lot of bugs that seem related to my problem
<FreezeS> the latest was 3 hours ago
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: I don't know what problem you have, or what error you're getting - so I'm not sure I'm going to be of much help without more info.
<FreezeS> Mohero|Work: it's the same error as the one from 196378, but it's happening on update-manager
<FreezeS> solved it eventually by ignoring dependencies when forcing the removal of update-manager
<Mohero|Work> bug #196378
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196378 in python-central "onboard fails to upgrade hardy heron" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196378
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: was the problem with Update-Manager or with update manager trying to upgrade a package and failing - and what was that package?
<FreezeS> Mohero|Work: the problem was with apt-get trying to update the "update-manager" package
<willis_> Hmm. I just updated and upgraded from the terminal fine.
<Mohero|Work> me too
<willis_> Hmm.. the update tool says i have 44 updates however..
<FreezeS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/81845
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81845 in python-central "update-manager crashes when installing python uno while upgrading to feisty" [High,Incomplete]
<Milos_SD> we have xorg update ... :)
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: look on Launchpad - see it there is a bug regarding what you're seeing (not the onscreenbug - you're looking for a problem with updating package manager) if there isn't one you can file the bug, see if anyone else has it
<FreezeS> hmm, I think they meant "while upgrading to hardy"
<Sliss> flipstar: turns out thqt the /etc/network/interfaces does not hold any eth0  so ifup eth0 gives an error
<FreezeS> anyway, the problem seems to be from python-central and they are notified by it
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: no- that's TO Feisty the bug is dated January 2007
<flipstar> theres an update for python-central ..
<FreezeS> damn, my mind has hardcoded the year to 2008 and didn't read the digits after 200
<Milos_SD> Sliss, yes ... that command didn't worked on Gutsy
<Mohero|Work> FreezeS: if the problem you've got is with Update-Manager then it's not the same bug...
<Milos_SD> FreezeS, did you uninstalled all packeges that you compiled or install from getdeb ?
<heret1c> wop
<Sliss> anyway... to get bqck to the core of my problem: dhclient runned by the user dhcp
<Sliss> but no ip
<Mohero|Work> sorry lots to do - must get back to finishing this work before tomorrow's release.
<FreezeS> Milos_SD: excuse my lack of knowledge, but what is "getdeb" ?
<Milos_SD> web site where you can download new versions of programs in .deb :)
<FreezeS> Milos_SD: I don't think I installed packages from there
<FreezeS> oh, and also my gnome broke down, I'm on KDE now. I need to investigate why this happened
<Milos_SD> FreezeS, you say that when you try to dist-upgrade, package manager give you an error?
<Milos_SD> update-manager -d ?
<FreezeS> Milos_SD: yes
<FreezeS> and the error was when upgrading the "update-manager" package
<janjokela> Hello, how is bluetooth working for the rest of you?
<janjokela> it's been broken for me for like 1 month now
<Milos_SD> FreezeS, did you tried sudo apt-get install -f ?
<FreezeS> Milos_SD: yes, but it also broke because update-manager had some dependencies problems
<FreezeS> the fix was to do a dpkg --force-dependencies -r update-manager
<FreezeS> and then installing it from cache
<dencrypt> How come alsamixer allways starts at 0 volume on all channel when i login?
<Sliss> does nobody have any dhcp problem after todays upgrade?
<Milos_SD> Sliss, what updates?
<Milos_SD> Kernel updates?
<Sliss> there was a dhcp3 upgrade today
<Sliss> and from then I do have no network on my Linux laptop
<FreezeS> where can I set the default audio hardware ?
<Milos_SD> Sliss, I don't have that update :S
<Milos_SD> is it for Hardy ? :)
<Sliss> yep
<Sliss> (why else would I be on this channel? ;))
<Milos_SD> interesting ... I didn't installed that package this days, and I don't have it in update manager :S
<flipstar> i just had it today..
<Milos_SD> well, I don't know how to help you ... :(
<Milos_SD> maybe someone else can ...
<Sliss> tell me how your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf looks like
<Sliss> at my side a few options are enabled   like send host-name "<hostname>" which I guess is wrong
<Milos_SD> it is enabled here too
<flipstar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57697/
<Milos_SD> but, my ADSL is working ... :S
<Sliss> prepend domain-name-servers is not set here
<flipstar> same here ..
<flipstar> doesnt matter for dhcp adress ..
<Milos_SD> but, that may be becouse of that I am using Roaming mode ...
<Sliss> I was under the impression I was on roamong mode too
<BUGabundo> should bug 196564 be sent upstream? or does LP do that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196564 in firefox-3.0 "FF3 autocomplete is NOT case sensitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196564
<flipstar> urls are not case sensitive anyway ..
<flipstar> google also
<BUGabundo> flipstar: but files and directories are!
<BUGabundo> see example
<flipstar> ff3 is a webbrowser..?
<BUGabundo>  * http://www.example.com/DEMO.txt
<BUGabundo> * http://www.example.com/demo.txt
<Sliss> if it where IIS it would work though ;-)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> but not everything in the world is AM$FT
<BUGabundo> *M$FT
<Sliss> how does roming mode work anyway?
<BUGabundo> it tries to autodetect where it is, Sliss
<flipstar> okay..i agree makes a different..
<Sliss> can I test it commandline?
<Sliss> run the script in debug mode?
<Sliss> i guess at the end it is still using the dhclient to obtain an ip right?
<BUGabundo> don't know Sliss
<BUGabundo> I use it, sure
<Milos_SD> does anybody know when will linux-backports-modules-hardy be available for update ... I have it in update manger, but it is grayed and can not install ... I'am waiting for that to become available, and that do the update to 2.6.24.10 kernel :)
<BUGabundo> Linux rhino 2.6.24-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 22 19:08:18 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> let me check synaptic
<Milos_SD> I know that I can update kernel, but I want to be able to update that packege too :)
<Milos_SD> and yes... do you have problems with left mouse click with that kernel? I know that I had them while I had that kernel ...
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: I have all the linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-10-* available
<BUGabundo> great question
<BUGabundo> a few days back, I really had probs with the right mouse button
<BUGabundo> but it went way.
<Milos_SD> I know that I had problems with left mouse click, one click was switch for two clicks :S
<FreezeS> is there a need for sudo to resolve the hostname ?
<Milos_SD> linux-backports-modules-hardy:
<Milos_SD>   Depends: linux-backports-modules-generic (=2.6.24.10.8) but 2.6.24.8.8 is to be installed
<BUGabundo> nope FreezeS
<Pici> My right mouse button is sticky, but I think thats related to the soda that spilled on it.
<FreezeS> I couldn't run sudo because I didn't have an entry in hosts for my hostname
<FreezeS> it always complained that it can't resolve my hostname
<nanonyme> well, do you?
<FreezeS> after I switched to single mode and added the line it worked
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: I too have linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic
<Milos_SD> 2.6.24.10 or 2.6.24.8 version? :)
 * BUGabundo goes to recover old emails from backup cds
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: 10
<BUGabundo> as I said before
<Sliss> there is a known bug about this sudo behavior
<BUGabundo> linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic
<BUGabundo> linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-10-*
<FreezeS> thanks Sliss
<Milos_SD> who knows what is messed up here :)
<Milos_SD> I don't have that version ... here it is .8 :S don't know why ...
<moomo1> my Wine dont work
<moomo1> why?
<P2502> FreezeS: known bug
<Milos_SD> install the one from winehq.org ...
<moomo1> there is a new release, why its not in repo?
<P2502> FreezeS: but im not sure they will fix it
<flipstar> !hardy > moomo1
<FreezeS> so if someone messes up his hostname he will need to go to single mode to fix it. Very nice
<Sliss> he will just need to change the /etc/hosts file
<FreezeS> Sliss: yes, and how can you do that if you can't become root ?
<Sliss> thats what I did at least
<moomo1> milos, how get from winehq? its only for gutsy, feisty, edgy, dapper.. not hardy
<Milos_SD> get it for gutsy
<Milos_SD> it will work
<Milos_SD> or compile it your self :)
<flipstar> FreezeS: boot into recovery and add you to sudoers
<moomo1> i dont copmile self, it sucks, then you cant unisntall
<flipstar> use checkinstall then
<FreezeS> flipstar: yes, a very simple solution to a very simple problem...
<Milos_SD> moomo1, you can -> sudo make uninstall from the source folder ;)
<flipstar> and btw you can uninstall self compiled software
<moomo1> i can?
<flipstar> see above
<Sliss> flipstar, make uninstall?
<Milos_SD> BUGabundo, I have two linux-backports-modules-hardy packages ... one is like that, and other is linux-backports-mogules-hardy-generic (and only this one have .10) :S
<flipstar> Sliss: with sudo, yes :P
<Sliss> hehe
<P2502> something is wrong, gnome allow to cancel copy now, and this keep part of the file, but there is no option to append to file if you copy again
<Sliss> can I see somewhere commandline the latest upgrades om my machine?
<P2502> what part of the file for?
<Sliss> u are not very clear to me P2502
<moomo1> hardy is getting good
<moomo1> in alpha4 it was sucks
<moomo1> now with alpha5+updates, its rox
<Sliss> ...but as I can't boot into gnome now I can't test for you...unfortunatly
<P2502> keyb layout switching still not work, and still no local time setting
<P2502> instead of UTC
<P2502> and week start from sunday!
 * P2502 cries
<P2502> but something fixed my slow 5-10 mb/s copy, it is 30 mb/s now
<moomo1> how can ubuntu servers be so fast that i download 8000 kbyte/s ?
<moomo1> when i update
<dencrypt> magic
<moomo1> oh
<P2502> its local mirror
<P2502> easy
<moomo1> yeah, but local mirror is very fast still, 8000 kbyte/s is 8 mbyte/s, its crazy
<P2502> maybe this mirror even located in your ISP network
<moomo1> oh
<flipstar> i guess it was a very small file ?
<moomo1> no i downloaded from alpha4 to alpha5, 400 megabyte
<moomo1> it said it would take some hours, it took a minute
<P2502> 8 mbytes is ADSL limit
<moomo1> i dont have ADSL
<P2502> what you use?
<moomo1> 100 mbit Ethernet
<Habbie> 8 mbits is adsl limit
<flipstar> so whats the problem..?
<P2502> omg
<moomo1> well, its so fast
<flipstar> you can slow down if you want..
<moomo1> dont want
<Derevko> (24 mbit with adsl2+)
<moomo1> but i didnt think it could be so fast, cuz nowhere else i can download so fast
<flipstar> moomo1: they dont use 1mbit servers to serve the updates..
<moomo1> ya, but many people use those servers to get update
<flipstar> yes
<flipstar> many people many server
<moomo1> hmm.. can i use ubuntu to automatically check my gmail?
<flipstar> much bandwidh
<moomo1> can the guy who make the wine package for ubuntu plz update it to 0.9.56 ?
<P2502> Derevko: i have adsl2+ link but contract involves traffic shaping to 512 kbit
<moomo1> oh, sucks
<Milos_SD> moomo1, I think that you can install Gutsy version of wine from winehq repo. I don't know exactly, becouse I compiled wine (with 3DMark patch)
<Pici> !bug | moomo1
<ubotu> moomo1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<moomo1> P2502, maybe you live in third-world country like Africa, Middle East, Poland or USA, if you want fast internet come to Sweden or Japan
<rsk> moomo1: it is already 0.9.56
<rsk> moomo1: but it's broken and will be fixed in 0.9.57
<flipstar> moomo1: please notice hardy alpha is an development release ..
<moomo1> rsk, mine is 0.9.55 and i find no update in ubuntu
<P2502> moomo1: usa is third-world? nice
<P2502> but im from russia
<rsk> moomo1: ok weird i have 0.9.56
<rsk> and i use the hardy repo
<rsk> not the wine one
<moomo1> P2502, yes they have a horribly outdated crappy internet infrastructure with slow internet speed, high prices. also its an undemocratic oppressive authorian state, kinda like Iraq, Jemen, Iran, etc
<flipstar> ubotu says 0.9.55-0ubuntu1 is availible ..
<flipstar> rsk: you use some external repos ?
<moomo1> 320 Swedish kronor = 51 U.S. dollars = 34 euro. that is what i pay for 100 mbit/s internet with 5 ip addresses
<rsk> no
<rsk> only ubuntu repos
<flipstar> for me only 0.9.56 is availible .....
<flipstar> err
<flipstar> 0.55
<Derevko> moomo1: vdsl ? fiber?
<rsk> oh.
<rsk> i was wrong
<rsk> i only have 0.9.55
<P2502> moomo1: EU kinda support US in its "undemocratic" decisions and wars
<rsk> sorry
<rsk> wine --version $$
<moomo1> P2502, but i live in sweden the most democratic and free country in the world, we have The Pirate Bay - the worlds largest bittorrent tracker
<Assid> i wanna move to sweden
<moomo1> yeah, its great country, we also have semlor and prinskorv
<Assid> ?
<rsk> moomo1 dont forget the _babes_
<moomo1> yes, the swedish girls are the worlds hottest chicks, everybody agrees
<rsk> im going to tantolunden today to pickup some with a few mates :>
<Derevko> moomo1: 100 mbit with? vdsl ? fiber?
<P2502> ethernet he said
<rsk> vdsl can't go that fast afaik
<rsk> must be fiber
<rsk> and 100mbit vdsl would be much more expensive
<P2502> we have many ethernet ISPs in city, city covered by ethernet networks
<Habbie> vdsl2 can do 100
<moomo1> its ethernet
<Derevko> rsk: yes, vdsl2 can
<moomo1> yes, city covered by fiber
<moomo1> we dont have any VDSL or *DSL crap, we have Ethernet!
<flipstar> moomo1: you have 100mbit simultane? up&down ?
<P2502> but as he said he never get 8 mbytes/s, only with ubuntu updates
<moomo1> flipstar, no its 100 mbit down, 10 mbit up... but i think there are people who have 100 up too
<rsk> yea
<rsk> there are also 1000/1000mbit connections in some cities
<P2502> and 100 mbit is 12.5 mbytes/s
<rsk> lund and piteå at least
<rsk> but that's costly 80euro per month in lund
<rsk> for example
<Sliss> the file /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases does have all good info.... grr
<moomo1> sweden is best, we have IKEA, Alfred Nobel, falukorv, Janssons frestelse, ABBA, pyttipanna, Tre kronor, The Pirate Bay, dalahäst, Kalles kaviar, Små grodorna, Peter Forsberg, Pippi Långstrump, Karlsson på taket, Ronja Rövardotter, Astrid Lindgren, Dolph Lundgren, semlor, raggmunk, Volvo, Saab, Ericsson, Carl von Linné, rövarspråket, Ahlgrens bilar, Magnus Samuelsson, Victoria Silvstedt, Peter Stormare, Stellan Skar
<rsk> hahah
<rsk> :D
<moomo1> :D
<rsk> and we have dag, the greatst quakeworld player of all time
<moomo1> semlor taste good, Dolph Lundgreen is very cool, and små grodorna is awesome
<Milos_SD> Ok, I have found one bug in keyboard indicator :) When I configure it the way that I can change layouts by presing right super key, I doesn't react :S
<rsk> Milos_SD:  i think that's reported actually
<rsk> chek launchpad
<P2502> and russia have boris berezovskiy...
<moomo1> boris who?
<P2502> :D
<moomo1> well they have Kasparov, hes cool
<flipstar> and vodka and ak-47 :P
<moomo1> ya
<rsk> hope kasparov wins the elections
<moomo1> and USA has waterboarding, torture, domestic wiretapping, DMCA, PATRIOT ACT, george bush, extraordinary rendition, dick cheney, michael jackson, mcdonalds, etc
<rsk> they also sends cool threatletters to TPB
<moomo1> yeah, from those assholes at MPAA, RIAA, and BSA
<rsk> only thing missing in sweden is.. linux in all schools and goverment
<rsk> then i coldn't complain about anything
<moomo1> yeah, and we could have less gipsys too
<moomo1> linux in all schools and goverment would be awesome
<moomo1> with mandatory use of OpenDocument Format (ODF), and PDF, and open formats such as TXT
<P2502> not until they fix keyb layout switching bug
<flipstar> err why dont you join #sweden-rocks!
<moomo1> oh, i gonna do t hat
<flipstar> maybe there is someone who cares..
<moomo1> but someone asshole have murder our anna lindh :(( she was good, why dont nobody murder bush?
<FreezeS> moomo1: you have gypsies in sweeden ?
<moomo1> unfortunately, yes :(
<FreezeS> and don't tell me.... they came from Romania ?
<moomo1> i dont know
<TheInfinity> FreezeS: i think this will depend on definition of "gypsie" ;)
<FreezeS> semi-nomadic people with an inclination to criminality
<moomo1> yes
<FreezeS> we used to have lots and lots of them
<FreezeS> but lots of them left
<moomo1> and one of them threw a candy paper on my mom once!
<FreezeS> and now we only have lots of gypsies
<FreezeS> the other lot has spreaded through europe and now almost everybody thinks they are romanians
<flipstar> omg
<TheInfinity> FreezeS: you can find "gypsis" who just have no money to pay a place to live in
<moomo1> but on the upside, we have no jews, and very few hard-core christians
<moomo1> but the sucks thing is that all iraqis come to sweden
<TheInfinity> moomo1: and some radical right idiots who sometimes swap over to here :/
<moomo1> if iraqis dont stop come here, soon we will have censorship and stoning of gay people here too
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<moomo1> oh
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<moomo1> oh okie, i must be good person who dont say bad things
<moomo1> i use compiz, and have pink shadows :(
 * Sliss giggles... how girly that must be :-)
<moomo1> ya
<moomo1> im a guy, so i cant have that
 * Sliss grins
<Sliss> sure dude
<Pici> moomo1: I suggest you look for and/or log a bug if you are having issues with Hardy.
<moomo1> ya, idid
<P2502> dont you fell moving windows in compiz is kinda erratic?
<P2502> and if i enable then disable it, i cant properly return to normal desktop... i see no desktop until switch consoles
<moomo1> doesnt someone think the wobbly windows is good, but a bit too wobbly?
<P2502> actually i heard discussions which involves statements "linux compiz is better than vista aero, you dont have cool wobbly windows and etc" but what these effects for?
<P2502> sound like a toy of some kind
<Sliss> it is
<Sliss> but it is grafically quite nice
<Sliss> moomo1: you can change the compiz settings
<moomo1> sliss, ya i know, but i thinkt he default is abit too wobbly many? maybe someone agree
<moomo1> like they made it much wobbly to show it off cool :p
<P2502> well these wobbly windows not use cpu time at least, unlike minimize/maximize
<moomo1> oh
 * savvas wobbles about compiz-style
<P2502> my games broken with compiz, no compiz for me
<savvas> my games work with compiz :)
<P2502> gnometris?
<wastrel> any thinkpad users having trouble with their integrated card reader?
<moomo1> i have a game (Tibia) that dont work well with Compiz (because of window decorator plugin), but i use compiz anyway with an regex exception to exclude the game window
<savvas> enemy territory
<wastrel> mine works once and then doesn't.
<savvas> but gnometris works fine too
<moomo1> savvas, you run Enemy Territory in fullscreen or window mode?
<P2502> actually i think gnometris has major design flaw, it start having input lag more you play
<moomo1> oh
<moomo1> japanese can play tetris at lvl 100
<savvas> fullscreen moomo1, there's no point in playing an action/firt person game in a window :P
<moomo1> they play so fast
<moomo1> savvas, true
<moomo1> savvas, i asked because i have a game that works fine in fullscreen but behaves strange in window mode
<Sliss> not true
<Sliss> you can open up 2 windows :-)
<savvas> moomo1: file the bug :)
<moomo1> savvas, i did.. its the "window decorator" plugins fault
<P2502> i really like Urban Terror = CS + Quake
<savvas> i think compiz is disabled for fullscreen apps
<P2502> no
<savvas> well if it's not, the programmers have done a great job, at least from my point of view
<moomo1> oh
<moomo1> is there any reason to have compiz enabled in fullscreen mode?
<P2502> not with defects like titlebar corruption
<savvas> moomo1: no, that's why i thought it's automatically disabled :)
<moomo1> savvas, i thought so too
<moomo1> since my game works perfect in fullscreen, but strange in window
<P2502> reason is not to switch effects every time you start a game
<savvas> P2502: ok, you got me there :P the titlebar corruption haunts me since gutsy tribe
<moomo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/189746
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189746 in compiz "Tibia behaves strange with "Window Decoration" plugin in Compiz" [Undecided,New]
<Sliss> is ubotu able to seach too?
<Sliss> like .search Tibia
<moomo1> dont know
<moomo1> oh seems it does, but found nothing
<P2502> find work for looking for files in packages...
<P2502> !find wine
<ubotu> Found: wine, wine-dev, winefish
<Sliss> ok
<Sliss> !bug wine
<Sliss> !info dhcp
<ubotu> Package dhcp does not exist in hardy
<Sliss> !info dhcp3
<ubotu> Package dhcp3 does not exist in hardy
<P2502> use query
<Sliss> !query dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about query dhcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<P2502> ./query ubotu
<P2502> without dot
<Sliss> .query dhcp
<P2502> ...
<TheInfinity> :D
<Sliss> man.. its not my day ;)
<P2502> try tomorrow, when ops will be here
<Sliss> !search ops
<ubotu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-ops*, desktops, joke-#ubuntu-ops*, opabuse, laptop, ops-#ubuntu-mozillateam, proxy-also*, ops-#kubuntu, desktopsearch, exploit
<Pici> dont.
<Pici> Why do you need an op?
<Sliss> I have no clue
<P2502> isnt this called flood?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Sliss> there is no need for them, unless they can help me getting my laptop back in buseness
<P2502> lol
<P2502> ok nvm
<Sliss> man after todays upgrade my pc is really broken... it takes > 5 min to reboot
<Sliss> hmmm my hqrdware time was wrong... could this cause problems receiving an ip from a windows dhcp server?
 * nDuff wonders why git-p4 was moved under /usr/share/doc/git-core/contrib
<nDuff> ...ahh, the dependency on non-Free software. Isn't that acceptable in universe?
<moomo1> non-free software is the devil
<moomo1> I'm a Christian, and I believe in Jesus Christ, and I believe that Satan created proprietary software to divide humanity. Divide and conquer.
<P2502> moomo1: do you work for free?
<sveri> moomo1: cool saying :D
<P2502> no, seems like brain-washed
<moomo1> moomo1: i dont work, i live in my moms basement
<P2502> cool
<sveri> for me it sounded like a joke
<moomo1> well you cant say "do you work for free?"
<moomo1> cuz if i grow vegetables and sell them, they're gods vegetables, they're not proprietary vegetables
<moomo1> nobody forbids me to share my vegetables with my neighbours
<Pici> moomo1: Please keep it to yourself. You've already been asked to keep the discussion to Ubuntu support only.
<moomo1> nobody has to sign any license or EULA to buy my vegetables
<moomo1> oh ok
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<moomo1> sry
<h3sp4wn> Is there anywhere with a test version of the 169.12 nvidia driver
<h3sp4wn> (I won't use the nvidia.com installer - and lrm is too big)
<h3sp4wn> I could build a Debian style version (don't want to if I don't have to
<savvas> or you don't have to if you don't want to? :)
<h3sp4wn> I don't really need to I guess
<h3sp4wn> I suppose it would just be a case of a sed in lrm
<h3sp4wn> to get it to work in a hacky way but there is tons of stuff in that one package
<mattik> Could I rescue OS without reinstalling frOm CD
<mattik> Is it possible. It is broken now
<bazhang> what is the precise issue mattik
<mattik> My gnome broke when I tried to install fglrx driver. I have reported it
<bazhang> mattik could you be more specific than gnome broke?
<mattik> I have white lines right side of text and window's and slow screen refresh
<Pici> mattik: This is in hardy?
<mattik> yes
<bazhang> nvidia or ati mattik
<Pici> ati I would think, for fglrx
<mattik> fglrx installing didn't work. I got black screen. Ati.
<mattik> and now I have errors on screen
<bazhang> mattik tried uninstalling it yet?
<P2502> do you used restricted manager to install?
<mattik> yes
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> yes to whom ;]
<P2502> to me
<mattik> :) restricted
<mattik> Allways when I install from cd I have clean OS without errors
<P2502> well you may try reinstall or removing (from synaptic) or manually...
<P2502> try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> or wait for an actual beta ;]
<P2502> and comment line of your driver
<P2502> it seems it installed but not functioning properly
<mattik> P2502: I don't have any driver there
<P2502> post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<P2502> and check restricted manager
<mattik> ok, Where I can paste
<P2502> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<P2502> also lsmod
<mattik> P2502:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57714/
<strabes> does anyone know the version of fglrx that is packaged in the hardy repos?
<strabes> or how i would find that out?
<mattik> I don't use fglrx just now
<mattik> not in use in restricted manger
<mattik> strabes: sorry I don't answer to you
<mattik> answered
<strabes> i have it blacklisted currently and am using mesa
<strabes> because mesa supports suspend to ram
<strabes> and apparetly the 8.2 release of fglrx also supports suspend to ram
<bazhang> Version 1:7.1.0-8-02+2.6.24.9-10.27 (hardy) for xorg-driver-fglrx strabes
<strabes> but the xorg-driver-fglrx package in the hardy repos breaks resuming, so my only conclusion is that the version in the hardy repos is not 8.2
<strabes> bazhang: how did you find that out?
<bazhang> strabes /msg ubotu info xorg-driver-fglrx hardy
<strabes> so the 8-02 in there means that it is the 8.2 release of fglrx? the one on the AMD website?
<moomo1> i like the hardy wallpaper, makes me feel so artistic and when ppl see it, they think im smart
<strabes> haha
<moomo1> im not
<P2502> mattik: do you have normal resolution on your display?
<strabes> P2502: I do and i'm not using fgrlx
<moomo1> im a dumbass, only reason i installed ubuntu is so i can brag about my compiz desktop, call windows users bad names, and get porno without spyware
<strabes> moomo1: those aren't very good reasons
<moomo1> oh
<moomo1> well what would be a good reason? it crashes all the time, apps crash all the time, its buggy as hell, its worse than Windows ME
<mattik> I think so, but screen is very bright
<strabes> moomo1: that's because you're running a DEVELOPMENT version
<strabes> it is in its ALPHA stage
<moomo1> im not sure i recall Gutsy being much more stable either though
<bazhang> moomo1: read the topic or try gutsy ;]
<strabes> mattik: if you run the command "xrandr" the top number of its output will be the native resolution of your display
<strabes> mattik: you can then compare that with the resolution you are currently running.
<strabes> mattik: the brightness of your screen has nothing to do with whether it's running at its native resolution
<strabes> moomo1: gutsy was a ton more stable than the current state of hardy
<moomo1> oh
<strabes> instead of complaining, you should help report bugs!
<moomo1> i have reported bugs
<RyanPrior> If I enable my video driver using the Driver Manager and reboot my computer, the screen goes black and the computer becomes largely unresponsive. (I have to use magic SysRq spells to recover it.) How do I figure out what is going wrong and fix the problem?
<moomo1> like many
<mattik> 1400*1050
<moomo1> and i still have pink shadows in compiz, its not fixed yet
<moomo1> but well, they actually fixed apport to increase its privacy when i reported it
<strabes> moomo1: then maybe you should use gutsy, or even dapper
<bazhang> early days yet moomo1 still only alpha 5
<moomo1> some numbnuts decided it was a good idea for apport to send peoples usernames and hostnames
<moomo1> strabes: i dont want use old technology, its boring, i like new cool stuff
<RyanPrior> moomo1: If you want to find bugs and you enjoy reporting and triaging them, then Hardy is for you. If you'd rather have stability, definitely stick with the other releases.
<moomo1> strabes: if you seen Mac & PC commercial, im not the fat old PC guy, im the cool Mac guy with crazy hair
<moomo1> i enjoy new stuff
<RyanPrior> moomo1: Bad example. The PC guy is actually funny and talented, whereas the Mac guy is a boring hack. :-)
<mattik> strabes: I tried 1024*768 but I still have errors
<P2502> mattik: can you do screenshot of errors?
<strabes> moomo1: well then if you can't wait for things to be released and must have them when they're in alpha stages, you'll get lots of bugs
<moomo1> RyanPrior: oh i thought the PC guy was fat, old and nerdy and has suit and crashes all the time, while Mac guy was a hip youngster with skateboard and fancy hair
<mattik> P2502: Bug 188725 I'll paste but not pastebin
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188725 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[hardy + fglrx]Ati mobility radeon gives a black screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188725
<moomo1> also the Mouse plugin on compiz dont work
<mattik> or?
<moomo1> so fix it
 * bazhang points moomo1 to the /topic
<P2502> mattik: you may send it to me or use imageshack.us
<P2502> screenshot
<RyanPrior> moomo1: Obviously that's how the Apple commercials set them up, but if you look at those actors in real life, their personalities are sort of swapped. That's the quintessence of Apple: they put out this public image of being hip and young and open, while in fact their system is as cluttered and closed down as anybody's.
<InYourBase> What's the website to file bugs?
<Pici> !bug | InYourBase
<ubotu> InYourBase: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<InYourBase> Thanks
<Pici> Sure
<RyanPrior> Anyway, I've got a graphics driver problem. If I enable my video driver using the Driver Manager and reboot my computer, the screen goes black and the boot process halts. How do I figure out what is going wrong and fix the problem?
<Pici> What driver?
<P2502> mattik: nevermind, i see you posted screenshots on launchpad
<RyanPrior> Pici: How do I find out? It's whatever one the Driver Manager installs.
<Pici> RyanPrior: Nvidia? ATI?
<RyanPrior> Pici: ATI.
<P2502> omg
<Talon218> ..??
<P2502> RyanPrior: did you seen mattik report
<P2502> ?
<strabes> RyanPrior: have you followed the instructions here? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<RyanPrior> strabes: I did not follow those instructions.
<RyanPrior> strabes: Should I follow them?
<RyanPrior> P2502: I do not know what a mattik report is.
<h3sp4wn> What is the most feature complete palm application in Ubuntu (Don't like gnome pilot - want to easily be able to copy files and install apps to my sdcard
<mattik> P2502:http://img238.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img238/6559/screenshot1ad2.png
<strabes> RyanPrior: yeah, just those four commands, then run "sudo aticonfig --initial -f && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" then restart your x server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<RyanPrior> h3sp4wn: cp
<h3sp4wn> RyanPrior: The card is inside the palm pilot I don't want to be taking it out all the time
<mattik> sorry screen refreshing is very slow and because of this ubuntu is very slow
<h3sp4wn> Don't even know what filesystem they have on it
<P2502> mattik: do you have compiz enabled?
<P2502> actually i doubt i may help but there are always things which you may try
<mattik> P2502: I didn't enable it but sometimes I got compiz.real crashed
<P2502> try to change it like disable, or enable...
<P2502> wait
<P2502> if it crashed it mean it enabled
<P2502> and not working properly
<RyanPrior> strabes: The packages it says to install are already intalled, and the aticonfig commands don't work because they're designed to work with the old Xorg which is in Gutsy, not the new one in Hardy.
<mattik> I disabled it no errors :) thank you P2502. Do you want to add it to this bug or me. Problem was that
<mattik> only fglrx-driver doesn't work yet
<P2502> mattik: woohoo i'm bug buster
<mattik> And the second bug what I reported about these errors was invalid
<moomo1> how can i close port 631 TCP (IPP -  Internet Printing Protocol) =
<moomo1> ?
<RyanPrior> strabes: Plus, it says to use restricted-manager, which is in Gutsy, but the Hardy equivalent is jockey-gtk. Basically, that's a totally outdated set of instructions. :-(
<P2502> moomo1: its xorg server
<P2502> mm wait
<P2502> its cups
<P2502> I'd be guessing tcp:631 is cups. You can "turn-it-off" completely by removing the cups package or making /etc/rc.d/rc.cups non-executable. Yep, these two methods will kill the cups service and you won't be printing anything if you rely on cups for printing.
<P2502> (c)not mine
<mattik> P2502, strabes and others: Thank you very much :)
<P2502> np
<nemo> moomo1: is cups listening on anything except the loopback?
<nemo> moomo1: I thought by default it only used loopback
<moomo1> will UFW be enabled by default in Ubuntu sometmie?
<P2502> i doubt about that, official word is firewall is not required for desktop
<moomo1> Windows XP with SP2 comes with firewall enabled by default
<P2502> this is becouse windows have viruses and linux not
<nemo> P2502: even with port 111 open? :)
<moomo1> ok
<P2502> what 111 port to do with ubuntu? i dont see it enabled
<P2502> ubuntu preconfigured to not have any ports open
<CarlFK> getting a build error that others don't:  http://dpaste.com/37229/  "expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'size_t'"
<moomo1> $ sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw default deny
<moomo1> :D
<moomo1> type that! :D
<moomo1> no need thanks me :D
<moomo1> i have another good command
<moomo1> sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Assid> P2502: linux has viruses
<Assid> its just that we "dont" run them
<Assid> echo "#!/bin/sh\nrm -rf /" > runme.sh ; chmod +x runme.sh ; gksu ./runme.sh
<Assid> ;)
<Assid> NOBODY RUN THAT
<Assid> with this channel .. you can never be too sure
<strabes> Assid: Don't even ever mention that command
<Assid> yeah i know thats why i wrote that line immediately after
<P2502> dosnt look like a virus, more like malware
<strabes> you could do the same thing on windows
<CarlFK> Read Manual in Rich Format, starting at the root
<Assid> well thats the thing.. you can make a virus for linux too
<Assid> its just that people dont bother cause MOSTLY techies using it
<Assid> the damage will be very very limited if any
<strabes> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<P2502> well i will not insist
<strabes> Assid: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Assid> just saying they "do" exists.. thats all strabes
<strabes> i understand
<strabes> please don't ever mention that command though, you will instantly be considered a troll, especially on the forums
<strabes> a few months ago there was a huge hullabaloo because trolls were telling people to run that command or similar commands on the forums
<P2502> Assid: do you know the difference between virus and malware?
<Assid> i understand.. a reason why i wrote the next line immediately after
<strabes> additionally, this is the ubuntu+1 channel for hardy discussions
<strabes> but i'm not a mod, what do i know?
<Assid> P2502: yes.
<Assid> if you can have malware.. you can have viruses..
<P2502> until it reproduce itself come from system to system become hidden etc, its not virus but a stupid joke
<P2502> but i will not insist that it is not possible
<Assid> right.. proof of concept exists
<moomo1> well they cant make virus on linux because linux is so horrible uncompatible that one application dont work on another distro
<P2502> i read recently about virus that poisoned apache servers running on linux
<P2502> Finjan Uncovers Insidious New Variant of Crimeware Toolkit Infecting More Than 10,000 US Websites in December http://www.finjan.com/Pressrelease.aspx?PressLan=1819&id=1820
<Assid> hold.. client bugging me again
<moomo1> crimeware? lolz they have nave new buzzword plz?
<P2502> :)
<Assid> updatemanagetr is messed
<Assid> probably a new package issue
<Assid> 7189 root      20   0 1015m  66m  10m S    2  3.3  30:46.57 Xorg
<Assid> err. how much ram is that actually using
<Assid> thats from top btw
<Assid> hrmm thinking if i should call for 2GB ram more
<void^> 66m physical memory, 1015m virtual (including things like video memory probably)
<Assid> err that would be alot
<Assid> i guess i should restartx
<moomo1> cant Pidgin start at boot? many ppl use IM to chat with friends and expect it to start on bootup
<Sliss> is launchpad down?
<P2502> work for me
<Assid> they still didnt fix the scanner issues
<Assid> permissions
<InYourBase> Does anyone have wireless working for broadcom cards?
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<nemo> InYourBase: yes
<InYourBase> nemo: Using b43 or using ndiswrapper?
<nemo> hm. lemme check
<nemo> well. not ndiswrapper
<s0u][ight> does ndiswrapper work with the hardy kernel?
<nemo> InYourBase: I set it up a long time ago. still works in hardy though
<nemo> InYourBase: ipw3945d
<nanonyme> InYourBase, which broadcom do you have, exactly?
<s0u][ight> i couldn't get ndiswrapper work with my bcm4311 card in hardy
<InYourBase> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<nemo> $ lsmod  | grep 3945
<nemo> iwl3945                89844  0
<nemo> iwlwifi_mac80211      220004  1 iwl3945
<nanonyme> hmm
<nemo> $ lspci | grep BCM
<nemo> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<nemo> ooops
<nemo> sorry guys
<nemo> my fault. I confused the cards
<nemo> this is my mom's machine. is a loooong ways away
<nemo> the wireless card was intel
<nanonyme> ^^
<nanonyme> i noticed
<nemo> thus the different driver :-/
<InYourBase> Yeah.
<nemo> I did get it working on a friend's laptop
<s0u][ight> InYourBase, what's ur problem?
<nemo> unfortunately, that one is also a long ways away *and* I can't ssh into it
<nemo> I have it working on another laptop at home but that one also has no ssh :(
<nemo> is really pretty trivial these days.
<InYourBase> Wireless doesn't work at all. The card isn't recognized w/ b43, and ndiswrapper doesn't seem to work either.
<s0u][ight> u know what card it is?
<InYourBase> s0u][ight: I mean, I have the output from lspci
<s0u][ight> so u can't retrieve signals from networks right?
<s0u][ight> did u extract any firmware?
<nemo> InYourBase: tg3.c should recognise that card
<nemo> InYourBase: do you have any notes in dmesg about it?
<InYourBase> lemme check
<nemo>         case PHY_ID_BCM5787:    return "5787";
<s0u][ight> here is a good site for u http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<nemo> BCM5787M would match that check
<nemo> s0u][ight: that's for wrong card
<nemo> s0u][ight: tg3 is for his model, there is also b44
<s0u][ight> oops srry
<s0u][ight> brb
<nemo> if you have kernel sources, drivers/net/tg3.c
<nemo> InYourBase: you're not doing anything silly like failing to have tripped a manual wireless switch on your laptop I hope ;)
<InYourBase> nemo: No, that switch is on.
<nemo> InYourBase: anyway. anything related to the card in dmesg?
<moomo1> can i stop ubuntu from using PC SPAEKER to annoy mt?
<moomo1> me
<InYourBase> nemo: No, I grepped for b43 and for broadcom and got nothing
<h3sp4wn> modprobe -r pcspkr (or remove the kernel module and depmod -a)
<moomo1> in pidgin when no text is typed, and i press backspace, my pc speaker beep
<h3sp4wn> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nemo> h3sp4wn: he could also just mute that channel if he's allowed by alsa :)
<h3sp4wn> nemo: Alsa doesn't use pc spkr
<nemo> h3sp4wn: pc speaker is listed in my volume control
<nemo> I have it muted
<nanonyme> although the best option probably would be to config pidgin
<h3sp4wn> nemo: On a laptop ?
<nanonyme> it's likely it has choices for pc speaker
<nemo> moomo1: also System->Preferences->Sound  - there are options under System Beep
<nanonyme> yups
<nemo> moomo1: I like to use visual beep personally
<h3sp4wn> I don't trust gnome apps to not be stupid (if it doesn't exist it cannot get loaded again)
<h3sp4wn> and it would still beep on a vt anyway
<nemo> h3sp4wn: when offering support, is usually best to offer simplest option first :-p
<nemo> h3sp4wn: blacklisting a kernel module ain't the simplest :)
<nemo> and most users don't use vt, and vt beeps are rare
<nanonyme> virtual terminal beeps? i think that's good, you should know when you're doing stuff wrong...
<h3sp4wn> I don't want a beep everytime there is no tab completion
<h3sp4wn> I can see that
<nemo> h3sp4wn: the gnome option also overrides gnome-terminal
<nemo> h3sp4wn: folks switching using ctrl-alt-Fx might actually still want that beep :-p
<nanonyme> ctrl+alt+Fx <3
<h3sp4wn> nemo: people might want tons of stuff - how can anyone predict what they want
<moomo1> the pc speaker can be useful sometimes, but should not be used much
<moomo1> like in gedit, you press backspace when there is no text, it uses pc speaker, it shouldnt do that
<nanonyme> you also shouldn't press backspace when there is no text :P
<h3sp4wn> You could just move it somewhere else and insmod it if required
<nanonyme> it can cause buffer overflows on badly coded software
<nemo> moomo1: uncheckin Enable System Beep under Sound prefs will disable that...
<h3sp4wn> You shouldn't use badly coded software
<nanonyme> h3sp4wn, right, let's drop ff3. it probably has badly coded parts in it since it's beta ;)
<moomo1> nemo: yeah but maybe i should have system beep, because it can be good sometimes, but for gedit its not
<h3sp4wn> nanonyme: Fine by me
<nemo> rebuild gedit then :-p
<moomo1> hehe
<nanonyme> h3sp4wn, some ubuntu users would skin you alive though if you tried to push that decision through...
<moomo1> well dont you agree that gedit shouldnt beep because you press backspace when there is no text?
<nanonyme> i don't
<nanonyme> you shouldn't press backspace when there is no text
<bardyr> hey, i have some problems with grub, i installed grub2 a while back but uninstalled it because it bugged out with the 2.6.24-10 kernel update, but now even with the 10 kernel installed and showing up in menu list, when grub is booting it shows the old kernel and no new ones, how can i reinstall the mbr?
<h3sp4wn> nanonyme: I wonder about the ones that actually pay canocial for support
<InYourBase> s0u][ight: that site mentions patches for 2.6.24 with my card (bcm4311rev2)
<prasanna> anyone get coverart working on songbird?
<h3sp4wn> nanonyme: I am not that bothered but ff3 has some really annoying things it does
<nanonyme> h3sp4wn, you probably noticed ff3 is *the* firefox that's in ubuntu-desktop?
<h3sp4wn> nanonyme: yep - one of my laptops uses it - (the other uses firefox 2 in /opt)
<h3sp4wn> If a firefox32 was provided that was properly integrated I would use it
<h3sp4wn> (Don't want nspluginwrapper it makes firefox more unreliable)
<nemo> hm. I wonder if gedit --disable-sound would solve moomo1's "problem"
<h3sp4wn> I do want the new nvidia drivers though (now the channel is more busy) do test deb's exist anywhere
<Raspberry> sshfs is junk :)  crashes whenever you try to use it for a large size or volume of files
<h3sp4wn> yep it messed up the only big transfer I tried with it
<nemo> gio sshfs connections crash nautilus for me every time I close the window to the remote server
<nemo> largest transfer I've tried so far, 350MiB, has worked fine though
<h3sp4wn> I fixed it with rsync + ssh
<h3sp4wn> nemo: Did you check the md5sum's of the files ?
<Raspberry> I was just trying to access my mp3 collection and load it into amorak so I can listen when out of the office w/o having to open up samba shares to the orld
<Raspberry> world
<h3sp4wn> openvpn ?
<nemo> h3sp4wn: hm. one-sec
<void^> i've had problems with nautilus crashing in various ways when copying a lot of data over sshfs recently
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: openvpn is broken in ubuntu :)
<Raspberry> if it's useful it's broken
<void^> cp did a good job though, so it doesn't appear to be sshfs' fault.
<nemo> h3sp4wn: match.
<h3sp4wn> I got wrong md5sums for loads of 4gb+ files (and then it was right after using rsync so I can only guess it was sshfs's fault)
<Raspberry> yeah scp works fine
<nemo> h3sp4wn: ah. 4GiB is a magic number
<nemo> just like 2GiB
<nemo> h3sp4wn: I haven't tested that large
<Raspberry> I can't even get the sshfs share to stay up that long
<h3sp4wn> Can you not use sftp
<Raspberry> not if I want to have an open structure that I can directly access from other applications
<Raspberry> I want to stream from it... maybe?
<Raspberry> 1000G     0 1000G   0% /home/raspberry/shares/multimedia
<Raspberry> that doesn't look good
<h3sp4wn> I would use nfs and a vpn
<Raspberry> I don't have a terrabyte and it's not full :P
<nemo> /dev/sdb2             412G  164G  228G  42% /media/disk
<void^> sftp doesn't support statfs so sshfs can't easily show proper values
<Raspberry> shares/multimedia is a sshfs volume
<Raspberry> I just disabled it
<Raspberry> openvpn doesn't work for me in Ubuntu
<Raspberry> anybody else running it ?
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d1cc4ab7f
<h3sp4wn> You could make an ipsec one
<Assid> i need more space
<h3sp4wn> Or just setup static point to point encryption with ipsec - what exactly is wrong with openvpn
<h3sp4wn> (If the networkmanger plugin is broken thats a seperate thing)
<Raspberry> it doesn't route
<Raspberry> I'm not at the box ATM, but I'm going to reinstall the machine with SuSE or Debian to see if their implementation works properly
<Raspberry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/194487
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194487 in openvpn "OpenVPN 2.1_Rc7: Does not route properly in Ubuntu 8.04 " [Undecided,New]
<Raspberry> yeah, I'll have to try it without network-manager
<h3sp4wn> You really don't want network manager on the server
<Raspberry> but that's a hardy bug and I'm on Gutsy on that box
<Raspberry> this is my new second favorite bug
<Raspberry> !bug 128414
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128414 in openvpn "OpenVPN + NetworkManager + FireStarter = Crap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128414
<h3sp4wn> I think even the network manager documentation says don't run it on a server
<Raspberry> I should probably read that :)   the only thing the server is serving is a point connection for openvpn
<h3sp4wn> I dunno its not very useful (other than that one bit)
<savvas> does anyone have a test vnc? :) i'd like to see how vinagre is working
<h3sp4wn> Why do people use vnc over NX
<Milos_SD> Hi all... What is the default time gksudo expires?
<savvas> h3sp4wn: nx ?
<h3sp4wn> *instead of NX or Citrix
<savvas> h3sp4wn: well it's installed by default in ubuntu..? :P
<Milos_SD> when I open synaptic, it doesn't ask me for password ... but I didn't use it for couple of hours
<Milos_SD> :S
<h3sp4wn> savvas: www.nomachine.com
<Arwen> oh yeah, in ff3 what's the "applications" tab supposed to do?
<Arwen> it's blank here
<Raspberry> because citrix breaks other stuff and nx has flash on their homepage that crashes my plugin :P
<rambo3> any soulution to configuring linux-restricted-modules ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57729/
<h3sp4wn> any citrix I used other than winframe was rock solid
<h3sp4wn> (haven't used it recently but it is expensive)
<Raspberry> it's all better than M$ attempt ... can't use USB printers for the first 8+ years of the product... have to have the printer drivers installed on the client and remote host
<savvas> h3sp4wn: pardon for being ignorant, but don't you pay for services like that?
<h3sp4wn> savvas: no machine is free for 2 users
<savvas> vnc is free for millions :P
<h3sp4wn> (You can publish one app and one desktop)
<h3sp4wn> Doesn't integrate single apps properly though (like ssh -X but using hardly any bandwidth)
<h3sp4wn> savvas: So you would run a terminal server using vnc ?
<h3sp4wn> (I hate vnc almost as much as pcanywhere and remotely possible)
<Arwen> anyone - is wine still broken?
<Raspberry> yes
<rambo3> gfxboot on hardy was borked
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> brb
<Greentea> Can i burn a dics 8.04 alpha 5 and install it into an empty hard drive?
<Pici> Greentea: If you have to ask, you probably shouldnt be doing it. Hardy is an Alpha and isn't fit for general usage.
<Pici> See /topic
<bazhang> Greentea: hehe sure if you like breakage ;]
<zeeble> bazhang: thanks man. started the 8.04 alpha install via that netinstall 8mb image :)
<bazhang> zeeble they have one for hardy already? nice ;]
<zeeble> bazhang: no they dont :p
<zeeble> bazhang: its easy to coax the earlier one to install the cli stuff, then change and do a dist-upgrade :p
<bazhang> zeeble aha--going the full gutsy-hardy route then ;]
<bazhang> or that even better ;]
<zeeble> my only issue is this laptop has a screwed up chipset that always gets the screen at 640x480 in the middle of the lcd. needs a patch to the kernel.
<bazhang> ouch
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> vinagre allows me to view windows xp machines with remote desktop enabled?
<zeeble> bazhang: haha. cool. i dont have to worry. someone has posted a xorg.conf for this laptop model with breezy
<mooboos> can anyone fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg "Keys get "stuck" down" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xtknight> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<savvas> !softy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rrva> update-manager package does not unpack in dist-upgrade gutsy->hardy. Is it a known issue?
<savvas> hardy will be supported for 5 years right?
<henkjan> savvas: server edition, yes.
<henkjan> savvas: desktop edition 3 years afaik
<savvas> ah.. still good :)
<rrva> /usr/bin/pycentral has an exception when installing the update-manager package
<jussi01> savvas: not kubuntu though
<rrva> ah it was, i'll try removing the package with synaptic
<savvas> i'm a faithful gnome user jussi01 :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to fix the system settings bug (orphaned modules)?
<Mohero> 'lo all
<Mohero> what problems have we got this evening?
<s0u][ight> hello did anyone have any bugs with ndiswwrapper in hardy?
<Mohero> not that I know but I can try...
<Mohero> I have wireless with Native drivers, but I have another that i've been meaning to setup...
<Mohero> s0u][ight: give me a moment, I'll have a go...
<macogw>  Hardy has made some *amazing* strides in power efficiency and battery life.  Just look at this!
<macogw>               http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4503/longbatterylifebu0.png
<s0u][ight> ok i'm waiting but plz if you say something to me use my name too
 * macogw snickers
<Mohero> macogw: LMFAO!
<macogw> should i believe the gui (see screenshot) or acpi -b?
<Mohero> macogw: go with your instincts ;)
<Mohero> s0u][ight: currently installing....
<s0u][ight> ok
<s0u][ight> tnx for using my name otherwise i wouldn't see it :D
<Mohero> s0u][ight: tab autocompletion ;)
<s0u][ight> :|
<Mohero> macogw: do you suspend all the time?
<macogw> ive hibernated and resumed twice
<macogw> ive never suspended
<macogw> i only installed 2 days ago
<Mohero> ok, that could be it, it thinks its still in the same session...
<macogw> well its obviously not pulling data from acpi
<macogw> because its not 97% full
<macogw> it's 47% full when that was taken
<s0u][ight> Mohero, i have to go
<s0u][ight> cyaa
<savvas> macogw: what happens when you disable services? :)
<macogw> savvas: what services?
<savvas> would that increase the battery life?
<macogw> savvas: probably
<savvas> system services, like bluetooth etc
<macogw> disabling apache definitely does
<macogw> disabling your wireless card (turning it off in *hardware*) gives more battery life
<Mohero> ok, ndis seems ok to me, but he's gone
<savvas> how about apport? :P
<macogw> apport?
<macogw> the bug report thing? dunno
<macogw> never tried it
<Mohero> 55 seconds to boot my machine... AND it's loading Mailscanner 6 times during that.... (I get alot ofspam :P)
<macogw> wow
<savvas> Mohero: you were the one with the mailscanner problem right? :p
<Mohero> savvas: yup
<savvas> why don't you use gmail?
<savvas> i mean use a pop3 in a gmail, and pop3 from gmail to you :)
<Mohero> savvas: because I have my own domain, and I like to have the from address as my domain and not mydomain <curtasy of ....@gmail.com>
<Mohero> oh, because I have no pop3 on my domain unless I host it somewhere :P
<savvas> you can use gmail to receive/send as @domain.com
<savvas> ah
<Mohero> savvas: no, it puts the gmail address in ASWELL as your domain
<macogw> you can use GMail for Domains
<h3sp4wn> Why not just setup a mailserver (vps's are really cheap these days ) I use slicehost
<Mohero> I don't want to use Gmail :P
<Mohero> I use my machine as my mail server.....
<h3sp4wn> Have you got decent reverse dns
<h3sp4wn> (and in a decent netblock) without that no chance
<savvas> he has a spam problem apparently, not mail receiving problems :p
<savvas> i guess the problem would be he receives a LOT of emails haha
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: not here, but on the server I send from I have ;)
<Mohero> yeah it is, 98% spam....
<h3sp4wn> Its usual for those to be the same machine
<Mohero> and if I followed the spam I'd have a PHD by now... :)
<savvas> :P
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: when it's your own domain, you can send wherever, as long as it's setup - I send through another server.
<h3sp4wn> Mohero: You can - I just prefer mail to be sent from mail.domainname.org.uk
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: so do I but until I get an ISP that is a little better than the one I have - it won't happen
<h3sp4wn> I like just stuff like user@machinename to work as well
<h3sp4wn> Get a VPS or colocation
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: my current ISP comes with the corperate flat, and the land-lord set it up....
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: and he won't change it, so I'm with a very cheep, very crap service...
<niklasv> anyone know of an alternate server for kubuntu hardy alpha? ie not cdimage.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> Mohero: Having a VPS or colo is seperate from whatever isp you have connectivity from
<h3sp4wn> mine is $25 a month 256mb ram 10gb disk
<h3sp4wn> (You can get more for more money but thats nothing to be able to just do stuff normally)
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: I have colo for my work system, which is what I send through, it's my own system running 2 ITX systems each with 500GB disk 1GB mem, all in a 1u server for £70 / month :D
<Arwen> anyone on Firefox 3? There wouldn't be a way to change the awesomebar would there? Make it smaller and less obtrusive?
<h3sp4wn> Mohero: How much BW ?
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: well, it's my own server, the colo costs £70 / month
<h3sp4wn> as in bandwidth
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: it's 2 systems in a 1u case
<h3sp4wn> It wouldn't be an umeterred port for that price
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: well, the connection to the net is faster than the Gigabit ethernet on the system
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: i'm running dual ethernet from each system, but it's on the UK Backbone at Telehouse, UK
<h3sp4wn> Good stuff - I had a box there when I worked for DIrect Connection years ago
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: :) I've had a few there. I like the support the guys there give - nice and fast
<nandemonai> Hiya guys. Is the old 'edit sources.list' apt-get dist-upgrade way of updating supported in Hardy? I'd like to use my isp mirror for the upgrade is all..
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: the bandwidth limit on that is 320GB / month - which is plenty for us...
<Mohero> nandemonai: I've not used that method.
<savvas> probably nandemonai, without knowing for sure, try it out :)
<nandemonai> I'll just backup my sources file and give it a go then ;)
<savvas> nandemonai: how about update-manager -d ?
<savvas> ah wait, you need custom sources.list to get it from your isp
<nandemonai> Yeah, unmetered :)
<h3sp4wn> Mohero: Yeah thats not bad - depends who you are working for but I like my non work stuff seperate
<savvas> bah i envy you lot, in serbia maximum download speed is still 1.5mbps :(
<Mohero> nandemonai: always useful to have the updates unmetered...
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: yeah, I really don't send out personal emails.... maybe 1 or 2 a month.... and the company I work for a very good :)
<Mohero> savvas: you're in serbia too are you?
<Mohero> savvas:
<Mohero> 20:57 <@Mohero> !bofh 119
<Mohero> 20:57 <@Simon|PFY> BOFH excuse #119:evil hackers from Serbia.
<Mohero> ;)
<h3sp4wn> savvas: what is that in KB/s
<h3sp4wn> (I can never get why people quote speeds in anything other than MB/s or KB/s
<h3sp4wn> when its the actual speed you get
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: it's called Marketing...
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: MB is a MAX of 192KB/s
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: Marketing people use mbps or kbps because it sounds more than MB/s / KB/s
<nemo> 192KiB/s :)
<h3sp4wn> I get 1.1/MBs here - its a 10 mbps switch port
<Mohero> nemo: heh yep :P
<h3sp4wn> (The network has more capability))
<h3sp4wn> what is KiB ?
<Mohero> I want to move house, my friend lives in Canterbury, UK and she has ethernet to the Uni...... University of Kent host the UK Mirror Service....
<h3sp4wn> This is a uni network I am on
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
<h3sp4wn> Marketing trying to redefine stuff that doesn't make sense
<h3sp4wn> again - did you know back in history they tried to legislate pi to be 3
<Mohero> h3sp4wn: that's what they do best ;)
<Arwen> man amarok visualizations are... unimpressive
<nandemonai> Yay! Update seems to be going through. *fingers crossed*
<savvas> Mohero: yeah, but believe me, the hacking days are over
<savvas> h3sp4wn: around 150-192 KB/s
<frank23> I'm running kubuntu hardy in VirtualBox and I installed the guest addons (drivers). How do I set a higher resolution? xorg.conf doesn't specify resolutions at all.
<savvas> frank23: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> in section "screen" add these:
<savvas> 	Defaultdepth	24
<savvas> 	SubSection "Display"
<savvas> 		Depth 24
<savvas> 		Modes "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<savvas> 	EndSubSection
<savvas> (sorry for spam)
<frank23> savvas: ok
<frank23> savvas: I edited xorg.conf but I still get a maximum resolution of 800x600 as reported by xrandr
<Mohero> frank23: it might be worth asking someone that uses / develops virtualbox...
<frank23> yeah
<savvas> frank23: it might be because you're using vesa driver
<frank23> (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VirtualBox VBE Adapter
<savvas> virtual machines usually support generic drivers like vesa, not other
<frank23> I get that in xorg log
<savvas> well.. that's it, vesa supports 800x600 only I think :)
<frank23> there is nowhere to change the driver in hardy's xorg.conf either ;(
<savvas> frank23: why don't you give hardy a live spin? it is a live cd, you'd be even helping out in bug reporting :)
<savvas> there is, but virtual machines don't use hardware graphics
<savvas> (correct me if i'm wrong)
<frank23> yeah but I wanted to help with kubuntu documentation
<daef> everybody: hi
<savvas> not much you can do from a virtual machine frank23, sorry :)
<savvas> submit a bug to make them increase the allowed resolution, maybe it's possible
<frank23> savvas: VirtualBox supports higher resolution. they have their own X drivers for the guest
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> vboxvideo driver?
<frank23> something like that
<savvas> give me a sec
<Mohero> 1
<savvas> :P
<savvas> frank23: do you have a Section "Device" in your xorg.conf ?
<savvas> what does it say next to the Driver?
<daef> is it worth to wait for 8.04 LTS or should i start with 7.10 ??? i used debian for a few years and don't know where the main differences will be ;)
<frank23> savvas: only line in Device is Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<savvas> daef: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ - happy reading :P
<frank23> savvas: xorg.conf changed alot in hardy
<daef> savvas: ty
<savvas> frank23: ok let's try from terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frank23> savvas: did that already and there is not option to select the driver
<savvas> hrm.. i noticed that as well here
<savvas> okay then
<frank23> savvas: yeah the driver name is vboxvideo
<savvas> frank23: add a line after the Identifier line
<savvas> add this: Driver "vboxvideo"
<frank23> savvas: ok
<frank23> savvas: it worked
<frank23> savvas: thanks
<savvas> no frank23 thank you, i didn't know there is a video driver :P
<frank23> savvas: yeah.. vmware makes its own video driver too for the same purpose
<assid2> man
<assid2> evertythings messed up after the last 2 updates
<assid2> apparently it wants to use xgl now
<Mohero> assid2: define "Everything" ;)
<assid2> well the ui is slow as hell
<assid2> fonts are a bit off
<assid2> has a bold effect. not a prolem.. i think its aliasing messed up
<assid2> system goes 1/2 the speed it should
<assid2> brb
<assid2> if i can
<assid2> ati on hardy = BAD IDEA
<assid2> brb.. if i can
<assid2> okay
<assid2> this is totally horrible
<nicolah> is there a way to install hardy heron from a usb stick ?
<assid2> err.. any suggestion?
<assid2> ati support is messed big time
<assid2> weird is.. was working earlier
<assid2> someone wanna report this for me
<nicolah> what do you developers think about new brainstorm website ?
<nicolah> (don't reply if you're busy)
<assid2> i saw someone  have an issue like this
<assid2> where they had lines on the scrreen
<assid2> okay thats it.. this box is going back to windows
<assid2> ati needs better support
<muszek> lol... I was wondering why I run out of space on / for the second time in two days (yesterday I freed 1.8GB).  /var/log takes 5.7GB
<muszek> 99% of which is syslog, debug and kern.log... which have almost identical sizes
<muszek> respectively 591.6, 591.6 and 591.5 MB... plus 3 archives (1.1GB each)
<muszek> I tail'ed syslog and it's going like crazy with lines like this:
<muszek> Feb 28 21:53:25 bobek kernel: [70681.176235] wmaster0_rename: TKIP decrypt failed for RX frame from 00:18:3f:45:b6:e1 (res=-2)
<muszek> is there any way to turn it off?
<Mohero> assid2: sorry I was reading the news....
<Mohero> assid2: same effect with open drivers or proprietry?
<assid2> err. i got an old laptop
<assid2> dell d600
<assid2> the new drivers are just messed uop
<assid2> http://pastebin.ca/922601
<Mohero> assid2: using the old "ATI" driver? I hav a Dell C610 and that has an old ATI Radeon, that seems fine after the latest updates...
<assid2> http://pastebin.ca/922604
<assid2> nah
<assid2> this is totally messed
<assid2> i thought it was the profile.. hence assid2 instead of assid
<Mohero> hmmm
<Mohero> can we get a screenshot of what you're seeing?
<Mohero> I'm guessing this is readable...
<assid2> well.. compiz is outta the question.. the lag is horrible
<assid2> sometimes i get lines left over from previous windows
<Mohero> assid2: Compiz has never worked on my laptop
<assid2> "used to" work decnetly well in alpha 4 iso
<assid2> just been downhill from there
<Mohero> mine actually worked in 7.04.... 7.10 no longer :(
<assid2> hrmm
<Mohero> but that's ok I don't use Compiz on my laptop anyway
<assid2> hrmm i used to
<assid2> its hard to mimick but i will try
<assid2> cpu usage also never goes down :(
<assid2> always 10% and higher
<assid2> err aiglx is bad right
<Mohero> yep
<assid2> coredum whenever i try glxinfo or fglrxinfo
<assid2> core dump
<assid2> lets see what happen
<assid2> s
<xtknight> what was the justification for separating "Try ubuntu" from "Install ubuntu"? (hardy alpha 5)
<xtknight> does install goto a prompt?
<assid2> live vs installing
<assid2> i am guessin
<xtknight> in the previous livecd you could install by double clicking a shortcut on desktop
<assid2> okay i m outta here
<xtknight> im about to check it out
<assid2> Mohero: moving the desktop to windows.. i do have a license lyin around
<Mohero> assid2: no no no no no no
<assid2> this card doesnt perform too well here
<assid2> its going down hill
<assid2> and i must have submitted 20-30 reports or so from this laptop
<ethana2> gah... how do i use optical disks with virtual machines?
<assid2> and i still see it going downhill
<Mohero> assid2: option 1) don't use an unstable build - any problems you encounter - report them option 2) change linux's each has their benefits, just, don't go back to the dark side!!
<ethana2> i shut it down, swapped out the .iso it was pointed at...
<ethana2> miserable fail
<assid2> Mohero: i like debian based
<Mohero> assid2: so use Debian ;)
<assid2> Mohero: too "old"
<Mohero> assid2: I like Gentoo :)
<Mohero> what's too "old"?
<assid2> thinking of tinkering with linux mint
<assid2> also my gprs modem works out of the box w/ windows
<Mohero> assid2: but..... it's M$..... it's the dark side.... you know that, right?
<Mohero> (I never used to be, but I'm very Bias against MS these past couple of months)
<assid2> Mohero: yep
<nemo> assid2: funny. I've had exact opposite problem
<nemo> assid2: I've spent past 2 weeks tracking down drivers to get XP installed on this laptop
<assid2> weord
<nemo> I keep having to reboot into ubuntu just to get a network connection.
<assid2> weird
<assid2> my wifi keeps getting cut on linux
<nemo> the frustrating thing was once I had a network connection, I still couldn't get the drivers from microsoft
<nemo> you'd think it'd just recognise my HW
<assid2> what i dont like is the suppport just went down for ati
<assid2> i mean yes i understand its alpha and all
<nemo> oh. and their stupid stupid device install screens give 0 details - that's why I had to reboot into ubuntu, just to find out what my devices *were*
<assid2> but last 4 updates;; it feels worse and worse
<nemo> I mean. WTH
<assid2> my desktop.. okay goes up and down.. fast slow fast slow
<nemo> assid2: you *are* in an alpha release channel. what-do-you-expect? :)
<assid2> to go up and down ?!?!
<assid2> not ONLY down
<nemo> *shrug*
<assid2> my desktop goes up /down/up/down
<assid2> gui performance that is
<Sonicadvance1> I'd have to say that the ubiquity version in hardy Alpha 5 looks quite nice
<Sonicadvance1> Entire live CD loads up faster as well
 * assid2 preferred 4
<assid2> things worked back then
<Sonicadvance1> The new timezone selector threw me off :P
<Sonicadvance1> wasn't expecting it to zoom and pan
<Sonicadvance1> Although, when it was loading, it didn't have a loading bar on my screen
<Sonicadvance1> kind of a pain
<assid2> the weather /timezone has a bug. it things asia/calcutta is in asia/karachi
<Sonicadvance1> hehe
<assid2> err.. bombay/calcutta is in asia/karachi
<assid2> bah
<nandemonai> Wow, I love the new 'world clock' built into gnome. I've been wanting that feature for ages :)
<assid2> try adding bombay/santacruz
<Sonicadvance1> The locations thing has never really worked for me
<assid2> it thinks thats in karachi
 * assid2 cant think striaght at 4 am
<Sonicadvance1> oh wait, new one in Alpha 5 works, I was using Alpha 4 before
<assid2> it works "better" than 4.. but still broken..
 * assid2 now reports bugs with videos
<Sonicadvance1> bugs in videos? what types of videos and in what program?
<assid2> no no
<assid2> when i find a bug.. i dont screenshot
<assid2> i send a damn video file
<assid2> how i got to it
<Sonicadvance1> ah
<Sonicadvance1> I see
<assid2> you cant dispute something like that ..
<Sonicadvance1> seriously
<Sonicadvance1> Posting them on Youtube? :d
<assid2> nah
<assid2> launchpad directly
<Sonicadvance1> ah
<assid2> or .. sometimes on my webhost box..
<assid2> depends
<Sonicadvance1> on your mood? :P
<Sonicadvance1> Anyway, I'm going with the 64Bit version this time. seems like a good time to switch from 32 to 64
<assid2> mood.. bandwith..  what im reporting.. etc
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<assid2> Sonicadvance1: not much of a difference honestly
<Sonicadvance1> exactly
<assid2> although certain 32bit apps have issues
<assid2> i think flash and something else
<Sonicadvance1> screw those certain 32bit apps
<assid2> but i think gnash fixed that
<Sonicadvance1> takes forever to configure system locales
<assid2> get faster hardware ;)
<Sonicadvance1> Will be getting a quad core in a bit
<Sonicadvance1> ;)
<Sonicadvance1> eh... did it crash? o_O
<assid2> i got a Q6600 desktop
<assid2> not bad
<Sonicadvance1> I'm going with the new Phenoms
<Sonicadvance1> because I like the name
<assid2> overlocked it to 3.2 or something on air..
<assid2> hehehee
<Sonicadvance1> hehe
<ArthurArchnix> uhh.. has hardy fixed it so that when you plug a mouse in the touchpad is disabled, and vise-versa?
<ArthurArchnix> just wondering if that's enabled by default yet.
<assid2> we need better divx/xvid encoding tools
<nemo> ArthurArchnix: that's an odd one. you'd want that behaviour?
<nemo> that would be something I absolutely would *NOT* want
<assid2> i used to get > 120fps on windows while encoding
<assid2> here i get 65 odd
<assid2> ad i need to know a huge mencoder line
<Sonicadvance1> There should be a setting! :D "Disable Touchpad when mouse inserted"
<nemo> assid2: you could just use one of the several divx/xvid mencoder wrapper scripts :)
<ArthurArchnix> nemo: really? Oh... I mean, why would you want to mouseseses connected at once?
<nemo> ArthurArchnix: touchpad has more features
<ArthurArchnix> nemo: I agree. Circular scrolling rocks. But under the mouse config, a simple button that said "disable when mouse connected". Something to check.
<assid2> nemo: i guess so
<ArthurArchnix> Apparently not.
<nemo> assid2: the speed thing... that sounds like you are doing something else? playing a game?
<nemo> assid2: why don't you just set your aforementioned divx/xvid wrapper script to run mencoder reniced to 19?
<nemo> assid2: oh, and there are some mencoder guis
<assid2> there are ?
<nemo> assid2: also, I'm partial to avidemux2
<nemo> nice frontend for basic video editing
<nemo> filters, cropping, reencoding.
<assid2> yeah has some limitations i checked
<nemo> audio filtering.
<assid2> and was slower
<assid2> wasnt doing justice to my hardware
<nemo> gbDVDenc   for example
<assid2> hrmm wil check it in the am
<assid2> its 4.15 now
<assid2> am just getting ready to packup
<nemo> assid2: for fully optimised video encoding perhaps you should consider gentoo ;)
<assid2> gentoo?
<assid2> how does the distro make a differnece
<nemo> given that video encodings are often math intensive and can benefit from processor optimisation :)
 * Mohero loves gentoo...
<nemo> assid2: gentoo can build optimised to your processor's capabilities
<assid2> right
<nemo> assid2: if you are an obsessive speed tweaker, can be helpful
<nemo> the machine I do most of my vid encoding on runs gentoo actually.
<assid2> but you need the divx6 codec to get any real advantage
<nemo> assid2: xvid is open source
<nemo> and when put head to head, the two algorithms work a little differently, but compare favourably
<assid2> i know.. but divx peforms a whole lot better on my box
<assid2> and i do mean WHOLE LOT better
<nemo> ... at what, encoding?
<nemo> vid quality?
<assid2> both
<assid2> quality/compression
<nemo> vid quality is highly subjective and depends both on the video being encoded and what you are encoding
<assid2> mainly encoding performance actually
<assid2> playback depends on whats done
<nemo> encoding performance... dunno
<nemo> I'd have to do some timing tests.
<nemo> lets see...
 * nemo runs a quick timing test
<assid2> try it
<assid2> native windows + latest divx
<assid2> vs linux w/ xvid
<assid2> works better on a quad system
<nemo> hm
<nemo> assid2: well, I don't have any native windows systems, so won't be able to test that one
<assid2> hrm k
<assid2> alrite im outta here
<assid2> but seriously tho. am thinkin win on this mainly cause my gprs works better. and my wifi
<assid2> lets see
<assid2> im outta here
<assid2> 4.20 am
<assid2> gnight
<assid2> err anyne know which version of divx comes with w32codecs?
<DanglyBits> how do i get nvidia drivers working for hardy?
<RAOF> DanglyBits: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<RAOF> DanglyBits: Same way as in all the other Ubuntu releases :)
<xtknight> i love the new task manager
<DanglyBits> which nvidia drivers are the nvidia-glx?
<xtknight> looks so...dapper
<xtknight> ;)
<xtknight> so i guess they still dont have 64-bit paravirt support?
<DanglyBits> i have nvidia 6600 and tried nvidia-glx-new and hardy would not not go above 480x320
<xtknight> DanglyBits, what kind of connection.  VGA/DVI?
<DanglyBits> vga
<xtknight> vga even on my new monitor and card misrecognizes resolutions sometimes
<xtknight> i had to add manual modes
<DanglyBits> how?
<xtknight> first, do you see the resolutions if you go in "gksu nvidia-settings" ?
<DanglyBits> i have reloaded hardy no restricted drivers yet.
<DanglyBits> should i install the nvidia-glx-new?
<xtknight> ah i see
<xtknight> yea try that
<xtknight> i think new supports 6600
<RAOF> Yes, it does.
<RAOF> New supports everything > geforce 4, IIRC.
<cdm10> So, none of the Alpha 5 CDs are working for me... and it seems they've removed the Alpha 4 ISOs from the site.
<cdm10> Any way I can get an Alpha 4 ISO? Or a .torrent?
<xtknight> cdm10,  not sure..maybe try a daily?
<xtknight> or you can find a mirror for the alpha4s maybe
<xtknight> for example, http://mirror.ne.gov/ubuntu-iso/DVDs-Ubuntu/hardy/alpha-4/?C=S;O=A
<cdm10> ok
<cdm10> thanks
<agroker> when I issue "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" I get the "authentication failed" message with some missing python scripts output, what to do?
<agroker> my gnupg was broken, sorry for trouble
<Arwen> um, why do I have a /dev/nvidia0 when all my hardware is either Intel or ATI?
<RAOF> This does seem odd, yes :)
<CorruptTerrorist> finally on linux!!!
<nicolah> guys using hardy heron alpha 5 desktop which one is the password to "unlock" some features ?
<jacob> nicolah: there is no secret password, everything available is wide out in the open
<nicolah> jacob: I'm running it as a live and it ask for a password to edit wlan configuration
<nicolah> it ask me to auhenticate
<jacob> nicolah: if you set a password in the installer, use that one, otherwise try "ubuntu"
<jacob> nicolah: also try to see if it lets you leave the password dialog empty
<nicolah> I didn't set any password because I didn't install it, but "ubuntu" does not work
<nicolah> I'll try with empty
<nicolah> empty field did the trick
<nicolah> (thanks)
<mrunagi> does hardy have a live cd in the alpha release?
<ethana2> yes
<mrunagi> where can i find it?
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-29
<mrunagi> ?
<agroker> mrunagi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pedro> hi
<pedro> why i can't run wine on hardy
<pedro> i need
<mrunagi> because hardy isnt ready yet?>
<pedro> ~
<pedro> so i can't do anything
<pedro> ??
<AtomicSpark> herro
<miladen> when i put in my new external harddrive it says: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000... Why cant i do anything with it?
<soc> hi
<soc> blogtk depends on python 2.4 and python
<pedro> python is for wine right
<soc> imo, the dependency on 2.4 should be removed, looks like the maintainer forgot it somehow even if it's mentioned in the changelog
<pedro> soc
<soc> pedro: not really
<soc> "  * Rebuild for python2.5 as the default python version."
<pedro> but when i try to run windows apllication on sistem cofiguration / advaced
<pedro> it don't run
<soc> what are you trying to run?
<pedro> it sais libpython2.5.so was not found
<pedro> wine
<pedro> i installed it with synaptic
<soc> ok, you installed wine with synaptic?
<pedro> yes
<pedro> it appears on my initial menu
<soc> what did you type to get that error message?
<pedro> no on the menu when i go to gonfigure wine he don't open
<pedro> he stay thinking
<AtomicSpark> is python still broken in hardy?
<AtomicSpark> that would be his problem.
<pedro> the error mensage it shows up when i go to the menu then click on configuration settings then advaced then windows aplication
<soc> do you have python 2.5 installed?
<RAOF> pedro: Wine is broken.  I'll just hunt down the bug report.
<pedro> ok i will go and see
<RAOF> pedro: You'd be after bug 191575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<AtomicSpark> oh yes. i remember someone saying it was boken.
<AtomicSpark> *broken
<Sonicadvance1> I installed from source and it works ;)
<AtomicSpark> !works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AtomicSpark> !itworks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itworks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AtomicSpark> ...
<AtomicSpark> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pedro> how i do that sonica
<RAOF> Sonicadvance1: Or you can install the winehq package, and that works.
<Sonicadvance1> w/e floats your boat I guess :P
<pedro> it seems i have to install an older versation
<Arwen> do not run hardy?
<Sonicadvance1> That's what most would say
<xtknight> weird...presing back at the PASSWORD stage of the ubiquity installer should not change the password should it?
<xtknight> becaues my login doesnt work
<xtknight> and that's the only thing i can think of..
<xtknight> it wasnt caps lock
<AtomicSpark> anyone test out the new firewall yet? how does it compare to firestarter?
<Sonicadvance1> ack, Pulseaudio clogs my 100MB/s connection
<Sonicadvance1> Had to make it stop sending out audio
<xtknight> i have a feeling my password got wiped when i pressed back on the wizard.  anyone aware of this bug?  the account name was the same, but i had to go in recovery mode and do "passwd acct" to fix it.. no way to confirm this either way, im just wondering if that's a known bug or something
<xtknight> the account seems to function normally after setting a password.  passwd seems to be the only thing wrong with it
<pedro> guys how i can run a deb packege
<xtknight> double click it
<xtknight> if you have everything it needs, you should be able to install it from the GUi
<pedro> bu it gives me an error
<pedro> it says these packege oesn't exist
<pedro> :S
<xtknight> odd
<xtknight> which package is ti?
<xtknight> it*
<pedro> is the new one that works wine on hardy
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> well you can try installing it from the terminal too
<pedro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4390655
<xtknight> sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<pedro> go and see
<pedro> everyone say it works
<ionstorm> anyone have a problem with firefox 3 not having an icon
<xtknight> well i dont have FF in my quick launch
<ionstorm> or having a icon in applications-->internet
<ionstorm> for some reason ff isnt listed, I have to run ff from cmd line
<xtknight> FF is in my apps shortcuts
<ionstorm> odd
<xtknight> pedro,  well i cant tes tbecause i have amd64 hardy
<xtknight>  if i force architecture, it installs...so i dont see other problems...
<nekostar> building new system bbl ^_^ q66 here i come!!!!!!!!!!!
<pedro> how i install
<pedro> i click on it twice but doesn't work
<pedro> xtknicht
<pedro> xtknight
<xtknight> well there should be an install button on the thing that comes up
<xtknight> pedro,
<pedro> yes
<xtknight> you double click the DEB, it starts a program called gDebi
<pedro> yes
<xtknight> you click install and what does it say
<pedro> but when i click on install it gives me an error
<xtknight> what error is that
<pedro> these package doesn't exist
<xtknight> did you save the .deb file to the desktop or to a directory before opening it
<pedro> to the sesktop
<pedro> desktop
<pedro> why
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> pedro, well did you try installing the .deb from the terminal
<xtknight> it doent matter if you saved it to desktop or a directory
<xtknight> only matters that it is saved
<xtknight> for example, you cant click open from the website.  the deb might be deleted or something.  i dont know, but saving is safer sometimes
<pedro> i saved i have it on my desktop
<xtknight> pedro, open a terminal
<pedro> i runed the console i and make these
<pedro> pedro@pedro-desk:~$ sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.56-1_i386.deb
<pedro> dpkg: erro ao processar wine_0.9.56-1_i386.deb (--install):
<pedro>  não pode aceder ao arquivo: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<pedro> Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<pedro>  wine_0.9.56-1_i386.deb
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> it says like...directory does not exist?
<xtknight> weird
<pedro> yea
<pedro> :S
<pedro> help me
<xtknight> type sudo apt-get install wine
<pedro> ok
<xtknight> and try installing the deb over it
<xtknight> i guess
<xtknight> it's hardy anyway it'll be a little broken.  lol
<xtknight> installing the original wine will make it create the directory, i guess.  then maybe installing the deb will work
<pedro> oh mabe that cause i intalled the wine with synaptic but i unistalled to install these one
<xtknight> yea maybe
<xtknight> i think that package is a patch
<xtknight> or something
<pedro> pray for me
<pedro> :)
<xtknight> so you need original wine
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> i will
<pedro> no
<pedro> it still give me the same error
<xtknight> after installing wine from repositories, then installing .deb?
<pedro> yes i try to intall the .deb but give me the same error
<xtknight> weird
<pedro> yea very
<xtknight> mine installed fine
<xtknight> my hardy had no wine
<pedro> do i have to chage anything on configurations
<xtknight> but i didnt get an error at least after fixing i386->amd64
<pedro> ??
<xtknight> i dont think so
<xtknight> i mean my Hardy was a clean install
<xtknight> nothing changed or configured
<xtknight> and the wine .deb installed for me
<xtknight> i didnt have repository wine
<pedro> ok
<xtknight> as far as i know
<pedro> i'm going to resatart the pc
<xtknight> alright
<pedro> maybe that work
<xtknight> well i'm out of ideas, so maybe
<pedro> wait here
<xtknight> you can try downloading .deb again
<xtknight> yeah i'll be here
<pedro> i tryed for 5 times
<xtknight> i downloaded from filefront
<pedro> so is not the download
<pedro> ok
<pedro> ola rpedro__
<pedro> ok i'm going to restart
<pedro> it doen't work
<xtknight> damn
<xtknight> i dont know, dude
<pedro> :'(
<xtknight> well the exact english error is "No such file or directory"
<pedro> do you know anyother packege i can install that is .deb
<pedro> to see if it the file
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/gcalctool/download
<xtknight> u can try that
<pedro> it install that one
<pedro> xtknght
<pedro> xtknight
<xtknight> yeah
<xtknight> well
<xtknight> i'm not really sure what's wrong with the wine thing
<pedro> and what was that
<pedro> ??
<xtknight> pedro, gcalctool installs, but i'm not sure why wine .deb doesn't
<xtknight> the error makes no sense to me
<pedro> what is gcaltool
<xtknight> a calculator
<xtknight> it's already installed by default i think
<pedro> xknight do you have tha link to the forum
<pedro> ??
<pedro> i gave you
<pedro> ??
<xtknight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4390655
<pedro> xtnight you know how to compile the souce
<pedro> ??
<pedro> xtknight you know how to compile the souce
<ethana2> Where do I go for help with virt-manager?
<ionstorm> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ <--launched check it out
<ethana2> I'm not seeing any IRC channel for virt-manager support..
<ethana2> I've checked it out; I'll have to move my like 15 ideas from ideapool soon
<ethana2> anybody here virtualizing windows xp with virt-manager?
<RAOF> ethana2: Probably #ubuntu-server is the best place apart from here to ask about virt-manager.
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> thank you
<RAOF> But feel free to ask here, too.
<ethana2> well
<RAOF> (You're yet to actually state your problem :))
<ethana2> then I shall begin
<ethana2> I'm virtualizing windows xp to run Office, MSN, and WMP..
<xtknight> what's virt manager
<xtknight> like xen?
<ethana2> like a gui
<RAOF> On top of Xen/Qemu/kvm
<ethana2> ...it makes using things like xen not insanely complicated
<ethana2> yes
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> but xen doesnt run on top of ubuntu does it
<ethana2> it can
<xtknight> oh really
<ethana2> I think so
<RAOF> You'd be looking for the various -xen kernels, yes.
<xtknight> ahh
<ethana2> anyway..  I installed xp from an .iso
<Yahooadam> xen is in the kernel isnt it :s
<RAOF> The nvidia drivers make those frequently FTBFS, but they do occasionally build :)
<ethana2> that I ripped from the xp install disk because the permissions were wrong to get to the actual drive
<RAOF> Right, so bug one :)
<ethana2> ...i don't know how to get access to the cd-rom without running in sude
<ethana2> sudo*
<Yahooadam> ./dev/cdrom
<Yahooadam> well, works for me :p
<RAOF> ethana2: Was that your problem?  It sounded like there'd be more.
<ethana2> ok sorry
<ethana2> my mom started flipping out
<RAOF> That's cool.
<ethana2> because her touchpad under windows clicked
<ethana2> ...and she lost half an hour worth of work
<ethana2> my dad is a windows user, and I don't know why
<ethana2>  /anyway/
<ethana2> uh
<ethana2> ok...
<ethana2> oh yeah
<ethana2> I need the vm to be able to use the actual cd-rom drive
<ethana2> without running as root
<xtknight> maybe theres a cdrom group
<RAOF> Let me have a look at my setup...
<ethana2> I checked for that
<ethana2> didn't see it
<ethana2> if I can create one though, that'd be great
<xtknight> ya root owns cdrom
<xtknight> i guess you could re chown /dev/cdrom to cdrom but i dunno if theres a better way
<ethana2> running a vm as root sounds like a bad idea
<xtknight> ya it is
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> so if the owner of /dev/cdrom is cdrom..
<ethana2> then I'll have a group I can join?
<xtknight> ya i'm not sure if that's the best way or not
<ethana2> probably is
<ethana2> gahh
<ethana2> nope, fail
<xtknight> u have to logout
<xtknight> for users to join a group
<ethana2> ...oh
<ethana2> well I just changed the owner to me
<ethana2> same thing?
<xtknight> hmm dunno
<xtknight> that should take effect immediately
<xtknight> i think
<xtknight> but even if ur the owner
<xtknight> u need permissions
<ethana2> I'll make it a group
<xtknight> i guess you could 777 it... no idea how insecure that is but if you're desparate...
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> I would prefer to do this 'correctly'
<ethana2> I created a cdrom group..
<xtknight> yeah
<ethana2> but when I went to chown the thing, it wouldn't let me
<ethana2> invalid user
<xtknight> u have to logout to craete groups maybe?
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> I think my problem was this:
<ethana2> cd drive didn't work unless I was root
<ethana2> networking didn't work unless I wasn't
<RAOF> You need to log back in to have access to the new groups.
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> brb then
<ethana2> let's see..
<ethana2> it is /not/ letting me make a cdrom group
<ethana2> even if I do have to log out, it should show me what it's going to be, right?
<ethana2> well, anything is more secure than running the vm as root
<ethana2> what did you say to do to the cd drive?
<ethana2> sudo chmod /dev/scd0 777 ?
<ethana2> 777 /dev/scd0 *
<AtomicSpark> so i tried the alt cd of 8.04, and i still get that "freezing at loading boot scripts" issue that i had in 7.10. any ideas?
<RAOF> ethana2: That's because there already _is_ a cdrom group.  You're not a member?
<ethana2> there is no such group on my sistem.
<ethana2> system**
<RAOF> ethana2: That's odd.  Hm.
<ethana2> I changed permissions to 777
<ethana2> virt-manager still won't let me use the drive
<RAOF> Yeah; I tried, and it doesn't seem to want to let me do it either.
<RAOF> I'd ask in #ubuntu-server, and file a bug.
<Milos_SD> ethana2 & RAOF, How can I make new virtual mashine with virt-manager? :S I don't have New in File menu, as it says in Help file :S
<RAOF> So, first you file a bug against the documentation, which is either wrong or unclear :)
<RAOF> Milos_SD: Then, you File->Connect -> local QEMU.
<Milos_SD> and then what? :)
<RAOF> Milos_SD: Then, there's a "new" button down the bottom of the window, which does what you awnt.
<Milos_SD> I get an error that some process is not started
<Milos_SD> Unable to open a connection to the libvirt management daemon.
<Milos_SD> Verify that:
<Milos_SD>  - The 'libvirtd' daemon has been started
<RAOF> Right.  Do you have libvirt-bin installed?
<RAOF> (Also, that error would have been a better way to open the conversation).
<prasanna> hey quick question, has i been mentioned if hardy will have a different compared to gutsy? i know theres tons of artwork out there, but alpha still looks the same as gutsy. do they plan to keep it that way?
<RAOF> prasanna: A different what? :)  There's a new background, for example.
<prasanna> lol
<Milos_SD> prasanna, yes, it will be the same as Gutsy ... but major artwork changes are set for 8.10
<ethana2> theme
<ethana2> oh I see
<prasanna> oh
<ethana2> I think they should pick 4 great themes:
<ethana2> nodoka, mint, studio, and human.. and ship hardy with all of them
<prasanna> oh well
<prasanna> milos, i assume this has been confirmed?
<RAOF> Nodoka's pretty cool, yeah.  That's what I use.
<Milos_SD> don't know ... just read about it somewhere :)
<Milos_SD> RAOF, I have another problem, I can't enable kernel/hardware acceleration, but I have CPU that have VT support (Intel E6550)
<RAOF> Milos_SD: Hm.  Try the command found in the output of "aptitude show kvm".  It's possible you need to turn this support on in the bios, or that your particular chip doesn't have the extensions.
<ethana2> you do need to turn it on
<RAOF> On some bioses, yes.
<ethana2> on this Dell Latitude D830 C2D, yes
<Milos_SD> I have VT enabled in BIOS, and I have vme extension in /proc/cpuinfo
<Milos_SD> :)
<RAOF> Milos_SD: Presumably you mean "vmx", right?
<Milos_SD> yes, vmx :D
<Milos_SD> so, I just need to install kvm packege then?
<RAOF> You don't already have that installed?
<Milos_SD> no
<RAOF> Well, you won't get kvm without it installed :)
<Milos_SD> ok, thanks :)
<Milos_SD> RAOF, just one last question :D
<RAOF> Shoot
<Milos_SD> kvm want to install vgabios package: but in details for that package it says this:
<Milos_SD> WARNING: It is NOT meant to drive a physical vga card. You will probably
<Milos_SD> fry it if you try. You have been warned.
<RAOF> You're not trying to use it to drive a physical vga card.
<Milos_SD> what does it mean ... I can fry my video card by using qemu with vgabios enabled, or?
<RAOF> It means "If you flash the bios on your vga card with this code, it almost certainly won't work"
<Milos_SD> ok... thanks... so I understended that well :D
<RAOF> Yes.
<xtknight> speaking of flashing video card bios..would i need to flash my  video card's BIOS to get it to default to output DVI at bootup?  I attached a dvi-i connector to my dvi-i monitor, and it's using vga (looks kinda ugly as well).  i guess i could use a dvi-d connector (if dvi even works at POST)
<xtknight> also uses vga with vesa driver which is interesting...but goesto dvi in nvidia
<clinton> Could someone tell me if what versions of nvidia drivers are available in 8.04?
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx hardy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.9-10.28)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.9-10.28 (hardy), package size 3761 kB, installed size 11992 kB
<clinton> argh, no 169.04?
<clinton> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.9-10.28)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.09+2.6.24.9-10.28 (hardy), package size 5124 kB, installed size 15232 kB
<clinton> ah there we go
<clinton> !info nvidia-glx-new gutsy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<AtomicSpark> When I install 7.10 or 8.04 A5 via the alt cd, I cannot get passed "Running local boot scripts." This seems to be a known problem. Anyone know the proper way to fix this?
<AtomicSpark> It's on a new laptop, i'm thinking its an unsupported hardware issue. one of the guys had a unsupported keyboard that caused it.
<clinton> !info g15render hardy
<ubotu> Package g15render does not exist in hardy
<clinton> !info g15 hardy
<ubotu> Package g15 does not exist in hardy
<clinton> !info libg15 hardy
<ubotu> Package libg15 does not exist in hardy
<clinton> argh
<clinton> alright, where do I file bugs for missing packages for hardy?  I still have over a month to get these in there....
<AtomicSpark> ubotu is made for ubuntu 7.10 and lower. your package probably doesnt exist at all. did you search apt-get?
<clinton> AtomicSpark: I explicity stated hardy, and I don't currently have Ubuntu installed.  I'm debating whether or not to install it based on the existance of some required packages.
<tritium> !botabuse | clinton
<ubotu> clinton: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DanaG> aptitude search g15 gives the following: g15composer g15daemon g15daemon-audacious libg15-{1,dev} libg15daemon-client-{1,dev } libg15render{1,-dev}
<clinton> DanaG: in hardy?
<DanaG> Yup.
<AtomicSpark> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=libg15
<clinton> DanaG: ty
<wastrel> i have hardy
<DanaG> Dang, now I want a banana split.
<AtomicSpark> DanaG, help me. D:
<DanaG> Speaking of netsplit.
<clinton> Who's running the Kubuntu Alpha, how is it right now?
<DanaG> Booted without splash or quiet?
 * AtomicSpark says "come on"
<clinton> moderately stable or roll the dice stable?
<AtomicSpark> it booted with splash. went to text. stoped at loading boot scripts.
<AtomicSpark> live cd install has no splash, and will boot. i dont see why it should be different.
<DanaG> Hmm, also removed "quiet", of course?
<AtomicSpark> i'm re-installing with live cd now.
<AtomicSpark> what does quiet do?
<DanaG> Suppresses messages.
<AtomicSpark> ah. i donno. some posts say the tty1-7 were wrong. i changed them. that didnt work. lol. i just dont get why the live cd install would be so different then the alt cd. :-\ should have same support/bugs.
<AtomicSpark> oh well. no working splash or encrypted lvm for me.
<clinton> tritium: just a thought, perhaps the bought can be taught to being /msg'ing "abuse" to the user
<clinton> bought=bot
<clinton> OK, do not watch tv and type thoughts at the same time =)
<tritium> clinton: not a bad thought
<clinton> tritium: quite honestly, bots everywhere are not consistent.  some respond to /msg, some ignore it.  I tend to forget to even bother checking and just do it in the channel
<tritium> I agree with you.
<AtomicSpark> rebooting
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> can i run firefox2 and 3beta at the same time with hardy?
<skwashd> i know 2 is available via universe ... but when i try to run it i just get a new window of 3
<skwashd> iceweasel isn't available as an alternative either :(
 * jscinoz is away: I'm busy
 * jscinoz is back (gone 00:00:52)
<Idleone> strange error with Alpha5 live cd I am able to boot the cd using all_generic_ide option and my sis191 gigabit ethernet controller is recognized but all I can connect to is google.com. any ideas what can be causing this? I had the same issue with gutsy
<xtknight> Bug #94994
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94994 in xresprobe "edidfail for widescreen lcd (viewsonic vg2030wm) causes incorrect resolution and refresh rates" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94994
<Idleone> won;t fix?
<Idleone> '
<AtomicSpark> "Hi, xresprobe is no longer used in Hardy Heron, the development version which will become Ubuntu 8.04. Because of that I'm closing this bug. Please test Hardy (alpha3 or later), and if your hardware still fails to get a correct resolution (or if it drops to failsafe mode), file a bug against the driver package (xserver-xorg-video-$driver). Thanks!"
<AtomicSpark> read th ecomments :P
<AtomicSpark> won't fix = driver issue
<AtomicSpark> tis lame. need better drivers.
<wastrel> what's EDID
<RAOF> AtomicSpark: Actually, "Wont fix = this bug doesn't exist in Hardy, because the _software_ doesn't exist in hardy"
<AtomicSpark> i assume its a way for your hardware to talk to your monitor.
<AtomicSpark> oh well that works too :)
<RAOF> And it doesn't satisfy the criteria for a Stable Release Upgrade.
<RAOF> And the EDID is a little blob describing the monitor to your videocard/X server.
<RAOF> Containing things like the panel size, supported resolutions, etc.
<AtomicSpark> well as long as the alt cd magically works for me in 8.04, ill be happy.
<RyanPrior> WOOHOO!
<AtomicSpark> honestly, raof, i don't get it.
<RyanPrior> GVFS has networking support!!!
<P2502> viewsonic cant program EDID properly, its broken for my VX2025wm too
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Yup.  And will soon have obex support, and other joyous stuff.
<AtomicSpark> yay they fix?
<xtknight> ya viewsonics are messed up
<xtknight> edid wise
<AtomicSpark> did they fix the "files might get corrupted" thing? thats preventing me from updating. :P
<RyanPrior> RAOF: I don't know what EDID is, but I've been using workarounds for weeks and I'm happy to have integration again.
<wastrel> i don't get gvfs
<wastrel> not that i've tried to read anything about it :]
<RyanPrior> wastrel: it's the new gnome-vfs. It's better.
<xtknight> extended display information data...tells X server frequency ranges (refresh rates) and resolutions.  and DPI.
<P2502> RyanPrior: now since he has explained, you know
<wastrel> it's some nautilus thing that i won't use much :]
<RyanPrior> wastrel: you'll use it every time you open Nautilus. Nautilus is built on top of it.
<Idleone> Bug 186666
<wastrel> yeah i don't use nautilus much
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186666 in linux "Hardy cannot recognize sis191 network adaptor" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186666
<xtknight> what's gvfs?
<P2502> !gvfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanPrior> Anyway, I hereby express my excitement. YAY! Bye guys and gals. :-)
<xtknight> ;)
<RAOF> The new awesome virtual filesystem layer.
<xtknight> ahh.  i didnt even know what gnome-vfs was so that's ok
<xtknight> hehe
<wastrel> lets nautilus browse different things
<wastrel> like you can browse a remote system via ssh
<xtknight> i see.  so it's like file api in windows
<AtomicSpark> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5#head-4d97f9bc83533f73271e4a9690dc3a1170d36ef3
<wastrel> i guess
<AtomicSpark> thats about gvfs
<xtknight> new vnc client? ccool
 * DanaG is glad to have e1000.
<xtknight> that system monitor looks sooo awesome :D
<P2502> disagree
<P2502> at least for now, its buggy
<DanaG> Here's my impression of the graphs:  slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH eatCPU slideLURCH slideLURCH
<P2502> eatCPU i like most
<DanaG> It's not too horrible, but it is enough to be a bit annoying.
<P2502> try system monitor with generic nv driver
<P2502> you will be impressed more
<xtknight> i tried system monitor under vmware it wasnt that bad
<RAOF> That's because the nv driver is crap.
<Sonicadvance1> That it is
<RAOF> Well, except for >= nv50
<xtknight> oh i see yeah it does jump a little
<xtknight> lol
<P2502> RAOF: how so, isnt it open source and cant be crap by definition?
<DanaG> oss != !crap
<DanaG> Look at Audacity (editor) -- the UI sucks.
<RAOF> P2502: But it's needlessly obfuscated, so that's OK>
<RAOF> :P
<DanaG> You have two options for closing last window:  A.  Quit program.  B.  Re-open last window.
<DanaG> I mean, you can set it so you can keep hitting 'close' and it'll keep popping back up.
<DanaG> Either that, or you file->close and it fully quits, instead.
<DanaG> Duude, where's my "quit only if I close an already-empty window" option?
<DanaG> Argh, media keys don't work.
<RAOF> They do with Rhythmbox, right?
<DanaG> I don't use Rhythmbox, but I believe they do.
<DanaG> They don't with Exaile or with Decibel media player.
<P2502> mu volume keys work system-wide but not in games
<AtomicSpark> >:O
<P2502> :(
<DanaG> :-!
<AtomicSpark> the "loading boot scripts" bug happens to me with the 8.04 live cd too.
<DanaG> I haven't used any of the LiveCDs.  I just dist-upgrade.
<RAOF> DanaG: That'd be because the API changed.  Again.
<DanaG> Lovely.  Anything I can do to fix it?
<AtomicSpark> dist-upgrade works for me but some of the old software remain. lame.
<RAOF> File bugs upstream, or write a patch?  It should be fairly easy to do.
<DanaG> I mean, I moved to Hardy quite a while ago, so I have no reason to use named alphas.
<AtomicSpark> well as long as its fixed before the release :( i am worried now lol.
<AtomicSpark> do you think it could be hardware support? i mean this laptop was just released in aug.
<AtomicSpark> :-/
<Viaken> My laptop's running at 74C (under load) and the fan doesn't appear to be running as fast as it should be. I modprobed fan and thermal, but /proc/acpi/thermal_zone and /proc/acpi/fan are both empty.
<Viaken> Any suggestions?
<P2502> 74 - T of what component it is and how it was measured?
<Viaken> CPU measured with lm_sensors.
<P2502> actually often computers may report incorrect data
<P2502> do you have issues with your laptop?
<Viaken> It's hot to the touch and the fan's barely moving, and I think this is new to 2.6.24.
<Viaken> No issues yet, no.
<P2502> what was speed of fans before 2.6.24 and what is speed now?
<Viaken> I don't know. I can't measure them.
<P2502> but you may say that based on loudness?
<P2502> i mean difference
<Viaken> Loudness/feeling of air moving out of the laptop vent.
<AtomicSpark> okay. how about this. it doesnt get past starting boot scripts because xserver cannot find a display. maybe the driver for the alt cd and new live cd doesnt support my video card? i have a x1350.
<AtomicSpark> i think i read somewhere that thats not supported by the open driver.
<Viaken> Hm... /etc/fancontrol are missing.
<P2502> Viaken: you may try gutsy if not tried to be sure about fan speeds, search on launchpad for bugs ... and when i'm worried about cpu temp (but i'm sure it is reported incorrectly in my P965 based mobo) i underclocked my cpu, but it is not related to kernel
<P2502> what is idle temp?
<AtomicSpark> shouldnt fan speed be controlled by mobo not the os?
<P2502> i think os may override it
<Viaken> idle temp is fine. 40C-ish.
<AtomicSpark> or is that another user-mode thing i don't understand?
 * AtomicSpark caughs DanaG
<DanaG> what?
<DanaG> Laptop or desktop?
<AtomicSpark> who me or him?
<DanaG> About the fan.
<AtomicSpark> well i'm on laptop. he's on ...?
<Viaken> I'm on a laptop. Gateway mx3410.
<AtomicSpark> hp compaq 6820s here
<DanaG> Hmm, the last time I've used ATI was with my old desktop, and a Radeon 9800 Pro.
<AtomicSpark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28driver%29
<Viaken> It's nvidia.
<Viaken> oh, nevermind.
<AtomicSpark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI oops didnt need highlight
<AtomicSpark> but anyways it says " Radeon R500 - Radeon X1000+ cards have no support at all (not even 2d) in the free ati driver, so you must either use vesa (a generic driver) or fglrx."
<AtomicSpark> would that cause the live cd of hardy to fail and maybe alt cd of 7.10?
<clinton> Kubuntu alpha is nice =)
 * DanaG hopes things will be better by summer, or else I'll have to pay something like 500 bucks extra for the 8510w (with an 8600-based Quadro) instead of the 8510p (with the Mobility HD2600).
<AtomicSpark> of course mine is also the xpress so i dont get the difference.
<DanaG> s/I/he/
<AtomicSpark> s/he huh? we can't know? :P
<P2502> Viaken: more things to look into are dmesg and system logs, to see what is acpi behavior and messages related to cpu throttling etc
<Viaken> Well, I'm running Diablo II which has got one core pegged...
<P2502> !bug 22336
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 22336 in linux-source-2.6.20 "CPU overheats during high usage "throttling <not supported>"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<Viaken> Actually, throttling is working.
 * Viaken forces halfspeed.
<clinton> xorg.conf is quite different, is there another way to instruct X to load nvidia drivers now?
<P2502> why another way? xorg.conf still can be used
<P2502> for overrieds
<clinton> P2502: I'm just asking.  xorg.conf has almost nothing in it now
<P2502> overrides
<clinton> lets see if that works...
<clinton> brb
<cvw> all good
<AtomicSpark> gah launchpad is so slow
<cvw> AtomicSpark: still faster than sourceforge
<xtknight> what should i install if something is looking for GL/* headers
<xtknight> i installed nvidia binary drivers from nvidia.com
<AtomicSpark> !bug 109299
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109299 in ubuntu "Startup stops at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109299
<AtomicSpark> needs fixin, go!
<P2502> startup may freeze for me on various stages, like very 1st "Loading" or initramfs or so, rc.local also....
<AtomicSpark> it happens for me with the 7.10 alt cd after install and 8.04 live cd.
<AtomicSpark> i think it might be video drivers, i tried running startx and it said monitor not found. D:
<P2502> it not happen to me all the time
<P2502> i mean its rare for me
<P2502> monitor not found... funny
<P2502> but this message you see on your monitor?
<AtomicSpark> yeah it booted, i hit enter, went to a console?! then i typed startx, said monitor not found. ha.
<DanaG> No Screens Found?
<AtomicSpark> yes that one.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, you know, you can install fglrx in the livecd.
<AtomicSpark> yeah. maybe.
<AtomicSpark> do they usually add new hardware support in new releases?
<P2502> AtomicSpark: it may take years fo linux to support particular hardware
<AtomicSpark> D:
<AtomicSpark> dells open source ati thing hopefully will speed this up.
<P2502> why not use vesa if its video driver problem
<AtomicSpark> if i dont have the gui, i can install the restricted driver by typing "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"?
<DanaG> I pray by summer ATI ≳ NVIDIA, in terms of Linux support.
<AtomicSpark> as we all do.
<DanaG> I'm sick and tired of nvidia.
<AtomicSpark> brb going to fail at installing a driver to a live cd.
<DanaG> remember to aptitude update
<DanaG> then install.
<AtomicSpark> yes.
<P2502> actually fact of ATI opened their drivers may be clarified as bad thing, like one of last resorts AMD doing to survive, and AMD doing is pretty bad
<DanaG> The notebook I'm pondering for my next purchase currently has an HD2600 card.  It's +500 bucks or so for the workstation version with FireGL, plus some other amount extra for Quadro.
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: gosh aptitude is confusing :P
<AtomicSpark> i just used apt-get lol
<AtomicSpark> what will i run to start gde since i cant reboot?
<AtomicSpark>  /etc/init.d start gde? something?
<bazhang> gmd start
<bazhang> gdm arg
<AtomicSpark> k. lawl. it tried to install sudo. wtf.
 * AtomicSpark sighs
<AtomicSpark> it died
<lunks> Wine is segfaulting here
<lunks> Using ubuntu repo.
<RAOF> lunks: Yes, known.
<lunks> k then =)
<CarlFK> what is the signature  file name ? Feb 29 05:56:53 debootstrap: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<CarlFK> I am running apt-cache, guessing something got out of sync and I just need to delete the file
<savvas> CarlFK: maybe it's in the cd?
<savvas> CarlFK: http://pastebin.ca/raw/923080
<savvas> i've just exported it from my apt-key list
<savvas> so.. logically: wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/923080 | sudo apt-key add -
<DanaG> don't forget -o -
<savvas> ah oops
<dencrypt> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/28/2029218&from=rss
<dencrypt> :D
<savvas> CarlFK: wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/923080 -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<savvas> it doesn't need -q does it?
<mojoe> hi the last update broke my X - i think. gdm is loaded, i can see the mouse pointer, but the screen is black. the strange thing is, that i can't open any terminals <str><alt><F1..>. any ideas and tipps would be nice. i have an ati card
<mojoe> when i boot in recovery mode an try to fix X then, i get the normal gdm screen, but i can't type anything on my keyboard, nor opan a terminal
<mojoe> so, could it be something with fonts?
<Assid> err how do i get kopete to link with thunderbird for its links
<vega--> is there any way to make firefox look good in kde4/hardy ?
<RAOF> vega--: Isn't there a gtk2-engine-qt?  That should make firefox pickup the QT theme.
<vega--> i seem to have that installed
<P2502> A vulnerability was found in VMware's shared folders mechanism that grants users of a Guest system read and write access to any portion of the Host's file system including the	system folder and other security-sensitive files. Exploitation of these vulnerability allows attackers to break out of an isolated Guest system to compromise the underlying Host system that controls it.
<P2502> HAHA
<vega--> but clearly firefox doesn't use it
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, could you please not recommend gtk2-engine-qt without a warning cause it's an unstable pos?.
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Ok.  I merely know that it exists, I've not used it :)
<vega--> DarkMageZ: any alternative at the moment?
<DarkMageZ> vega--, you need to set your gtk2 theme to the qt theme. i can't recall where in the kde settings that is, but it's there. no alternative that i know of.
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/192579
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192579 in gnome-system-tools "shares-admin sometimes doesnt synch with smb.conf" [Low,Incomplete]
<Assid> someone wanna confirm thatbug
<Assid> err
<Assid> why doesnt kopete use the default browser
<goniochromism> is anyone running kde4 with hardy?
<goniochromism> i'm downloading right now - how buggy is it?
<bazhang> kde4 or hardy?
<goniochromism> both ;)
<goniochromism> kubuntu /w kde4 iso
<goniochromism> haven't tried hardy yet
<goniochromism> are most of the "official features" implemented yet?
<goniochromism> i.e. (from wikipedia) "Better Tango compliance; compiz usability improvements; tracker integration;; Brasero disk burner, Transmission BitTorrent client and Vinagre VNC client by default; PulseAudio by default"
<goniochromism> how stable is it? Do kde4, compiz and hardy play together well?
<goniochromism> anyone with some experience to share?
<bazhang> wait a few hours--tis early still ;]
<goniochromism> heh all right :)
<ethana2> or late
<ethana2> depending on where you are ;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> onboard got fixed~
<goniochromism> you mean support with onboard graphics chipsets?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no... a pkg
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> has something to do with keyboard config
<goniochromism> oh ok.. - I had probs with some onboard graphics confguration under gutsy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> intel?
<goniochromism> so I'm hoping the new X server will help with that
<goniochromism> yes
<goniochromism> and via i think.. not sure
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i heard there was some issue with the driver
<muszek> is anyone using wireless at the moment?
<TheInfinity> muszek: i dont have gui atm ;)
<muszek> :)
<sarah__> hi, im in network manager, and i hit unlock then change some stuff, then when it should reload it says "The configuration could not be saved You are not allowed to modify the system configuration ()" even though i have sudo privliges, could it be my write access to the config file was removed somehow? how do i find out where it is and fix that?
<muszek> but are you using a wi-fi?
<sarah__> muszek: i am =p
<sarah__> linksys pci adapter with ndiswrapper
<muszek> sarah__: could you please do sudo tail -f -s 0.1 /var/log/kern.log for me?
<sarah__> (only works on 32 bit tho :(
<muszek> my syslog, debug and kern.log are trashed with wi-fi related stuff
<sarah__> sure :) ill pastebin it when i get internet working on that comp in a min or 2
<muszek> I went to bed ~9 hours ago... those logs got ~1.2GB bigger since then
<sarah__> wow
<sarah__> can you help me with my error so i can help you (plz :?)
<muszek> that's been going for some time now... I just found out last night after I ran out of space on root partition for the second time in two days
<muszek> sure, if I only can
<sarah__> thx!
<sarah__> btw if you want how i got it working i can tell you...
<muszek> you got what working?
<sarah__> wireless
<muszek> mine works without problems (using restricted drivers, though)
<sarah__> ah ok
<muszek> wi-fi is the reason I dist-upgraded... ipw3945 (wi-fi driver) kept crashing my lappy on Gutsy
<sarah__> hmmm my last kern.log message is ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<muszek> does it relate to your problem, or mine? :)
<sarah__> it might relate to mine, not sure!
<sarah__> so the problem is your logs are trashed?
<muszek> yeah (it's not very important, though... )
<muszek> http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+%22ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP)%3A+wlan0%3A+link+is+not+ready%22&btnG=Search
<sarah__> ah thx
<muszek> have you tried going through those? that exact phrase on ubuntuforums
<sarah__> it shows up in network-admin, so not SAME problem...
<sarah__> just when i try to change something in it i get the The configuration could not be saved error
<sarah__> but i CAN change host name
<Mohero|Work> does anyone want to do my work for me so I can go back to bed?
<muszek> :)
<goniochromism> what's the pay :)
<Mohero|Work> well LXF is a little boring this month, and although it has a page or 2 on Ubuntu - they're still covering Gutsy, and not covering the "New upcoming Hardy" ...
<lemonade> i have never liked linux format :(
<rsk> format?
<Mohero|Work> Linux format is OK occationally, but they seem to go on and on about some of the boring stuff that's easy to find out, and say nothing about the interesting stuff.
<lemonade> yeah
<lemonade> and it's quite expensive here in finland
<lemonade> i find more worth reading in linux journal
<lemonade> but it's only my opinion
<Mohero|Work> :)
<slackern> lemonade: how much are magazines like that in finland?
<lemonade> slackern: all linux magazines are imported
<lemonade> there are none that i know in finnish
<slackern> lemonade: ahh i was thinking about how expensive
<lemonade> slackern: aaa.. hmm... well.. importing costs
<lemonade> but prices are quite high here anyways
<slackern> lemonade: just qurious since they are often quite expensive here in sweden too :)
<lemonade> yeah
<lemonade> i guess we might have even more expensive here then in sweden
<lemonade> but dunno
<slackern> maybe 7-8 euro?
<lemonade> with dvd it costs 16.30 euros
<lemonade> i've never seen anything else sold
<slackern> ouch, well thats expensive
<lemonade> yeah, and that dvd doesn't include anything interesting anyways
<slackern> =/, i think maybe the most expensive i've seen here has been like 129 skr and i guess thats like 10-12 euro or something like that
<slackern> but been a while since i bought any magazines like that, probably years ago :P
<mazzen> would anyone be so kine and give me a hint, how i can downgrade my xserver-xorg-video-ati driver?
<lemonade> mazzen: one way is to download older deb and use dpkg
<lemonade> but it could cause trouble
<slackern> mazzen: have a look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ also an older version might still be there
<mazzen> slackern: unfortunately not :-(
<slackern> and i cleaned out the cache yesterday also so no older ati driver there either =/
<lemonade> packages.ubuntu.com is usually good place to find older packages
<lemonade> and some mirrors too
<mazzen> what a pity
<mazzen> lemonade, slackern: i tried http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xserver-xorg-video-ati  but this is the one which makes me troubles...
<mazzen> hm...
<mazzen> shouldn't it be possible to download the latest hardy images and extract the deb file?
<slackern> Im still more o r less forced to using vesa still with my ATi card :P
<lemonade> mazzen: yeah, it's possible
<mazzen> huh, i hope that works :)
<mazzen> currently i have to run my notebook with vesa driver and 800*600 which is not fine ;-)
<slackern> mazzen: hehe, i know what you mean...I have a X1950Pro AGP card in this machine and the drivers have been causing me lots of troubles in both Win and *nix, they finally got out the 8.2 drivers for Win that was the first updated driver that i could use for like 6 months
<slackern> and in linux fglrx just crashes on me badly or gives worse performance that vesa, my biggest hope is the radeonhd project which im using back and forth
<slackern> That works but there is still alot of performance to be included into them so just sticking to vesa right now atleast causes me the least of troubles
<mazzen> ja. ~two years ago, when i bought my notebook, there were *only* notebooks with ati chips in it... (depends on my cash ;-))
<Amaranth> slackern: your card will be supported by the 'ati' driver long before the radeonhd guys ever add support
<Amaranth> slackern: your card is an r500, the ati driver has 3d support for the r300 and the r400 and the r500 isn't that much different
<Amaranth> and now they have documentation on how it works so... :)
<Amaranth> the radeonhd driver just needs to die
<Amaranth> the only use it has is r600 non-accelerated 2D, just stick it in the ati driver and be done with it
<slackern> Amaranth: I'll have to give it a spin, haven't had so much time lately to invest in tinkering :)
<Amaranth> it does not currently work
<Amaranth> try again in 4 months :P
<slackern> Yeah i read about it on phoronix :)
<slackern> I'll use whatever works more or less, radeonhd/radeon/ati whatever works :)
<slackern> i'll even use fglrx if i can atleast pop up a browser without the computer slowing to a crawl
<slackern> bbl
<Hobbsee> anyone else got a dell 6400 here?
<P2502> does ping send dns request for every ping sequence?
<cwillu> P2502, I think so
<P2502> yeah i checked this with tcpdump already, i wonder why
<mazzen> lemonade, slackern: i downloaded the image and extracted it, but there is nothing xorg* stuff in it. (find . | grep xorg) any idea, why? in fact there are only 32 deb file there. which sounds to me very strange.
 * mazzen restart X
<mazzen> yes, this gave me my resolution back https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive :-) (Just for the case someone else will have troubles) but everything is pretty slow!
<andrew_> OMG great job on this release
<andrew_> its been LESS buggy than any os ive ever used... in beta
<coz_> andrew_, its beta already?
<Pici> no
<coz_> beta sometime in march , no?
<P2502> enabling compiz cause firefox to dissapear (where it go? crashed probably :/)
<Hobbsee> P2502: can't reproduce that
<Hobbsee> P2502: but clearly, firefox is terrified of compiz.  You should put it under a blanket
<coz_> :)
<coz_> P2502, is this consistent?
<P2502> i think it random and happened some times, but not sure if every time
<P2502> i have not tested that
<P2502> compiz cause many issues
<coz_> P2502, how are you starting compiz fusion?
<P2502> like it cant be disabled properly almost always
<coz_> P2502, gnome or kde?
<P2502> appearance preferences
<P2502> gnome
<coz_> P2502, in terminal  metacity --replace &
<coz_> to kill compiz fusion
<coz_> P2502, then  compiz --replace ccp & to restart and if there are problems there should be a readout in the terminal
<P2502> well i got some warnings, paste them?
<coz_> P2502, not here  no go to http://pastebin.ca
<P2502> but i dont think its important...
<P2502> http://pastebin.ca/923315
<Nubae> is there a reason why this rep doesnt exist: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy-commercial main ?
<coz_> P2502, the problem is hardy is still alpha   y ou have to expect things to not work properly :)
<Nubae> I want vmware, but cant seem to get it
<P2502> coz_: i know, hope bugs will be fixed before release, not after
<h3sp4wn> Nubae: Just use vmware-package
<h3sp4wn> !info vmware-pacage
<h3sp4wn> !info vmware-package
<coz_> P2502, i wouldnt even begin to worry
<ubotu> Package vmware-pacage does not exist in hardy
<ubotu> Package vmware-package does not exist in hardy
<h3sp4wn> http://packages.debian.org/uk/sid/misc/vmware-package
<h3sp4wn> just compile the source (its worth it makes handling vmware alot less hassle)
<P2502> coz_: actually i expect compiz continue to not work with games and have corrupted titlebar, just like it was in gutsy
<P2502> so i prepared
<Nubae> ok
<coz_> P2502, well i woulndt judge the performanc of compiz fusion with it on gutsy though
<Nubae> and that has everything Ineed from vmware?
<Nubae> including mouse widgets and stuff
<h3sp4wn> It has a package which makes deb's
<coz_> P2502, right now I am on feisty and games and compiz fusion are fine  but in reality there is no reason to have both compiz f usion running and a game to eat up resources
<h3sp4wn> from what you download from vmware
<Nubae> right, but doesnt ubuntu already have it pre-packaged?
<Nubae> y would I wanna do that?
<coz_> P2502, unless you have a really high end video card  etc
<Nubae> btw... just so people know... virtualbox cannot import vmware images directly
<h3sp4wn> Nubae: server and workstation ?
<P2502> coz_: ok so it is probably will good if it disable itself while running games?
<Nubae> it tries and breaks
<coz_> P2502, I do for most games yes  it just doesnt make senxe to have both running
<h3sp4wn> You can easily update using vmware any-any etc if you want to there is tons of reason
<Nubae> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<h3sp4wn> Is workstation in that repository
<Nubae> yeah
<coz_> P2502, give your games total access to resources, as much as that is possible
<Nubae> but its for feisty
<Nubae> and kernel modules are missing
<h3sp4wn> Why I used vmware-package last time was updating to a new point release etc becomes really easy
<P2502> coz_: not me... compiz should disable and reenable itself... i may start games many times a day and dont want to everytime disable and enable compiz
<Nubae> well, its still nicer to have in your package db
<P2502> coz_: also i want ability to switch to desktop with games running
<h3sp4wn> What do you mean ? Its in dpkg's db in  both cases
<Nubae> hmmm, wait, vmware-server is in there, workstation isnt
<coz_> P2502, mm  switching desktops when games are running..  never tried that
<coz_> P2502, anyway work the way you see fit
<Nubae> ok, so download vmware source, repackage into deb using link u sent.... that's the best way?
<h3sp4wn> That is how I would do it - what arch are you on ?
<Nubae> hardy
<coz_> what is the state of affairs with sun java on hardy?
<Nubae> supposedly fixed
<chombee> Can anyone tell me/point me to info on what's become of the Screens & Graphics config tool in hardy? I just read a preview that said it was "very, very dead" and am interested
<coz_> Nubae, mm  thats good news
<Mythor> After a update of Hardy, ubuntu no longer loads kernel drivers by its self, they are there, and manual loading does work, how can i fix this?
<mazzen> coz_, Nubae: a simple swing window leads to http://pastebin.com/d5f437975
<coz_> mazzen, so its not fixed  then
<Nubae> rightwhat exacty is broken?
<Nubae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java64
<mazzen> coz_: no, unfortunately not. i googled for it and found something that it is a java bug, which should have been fixed in the last java version.
<Nubae> that uses Java IcedTea
<Nubae> so might be different
<Nubae> I'm on 64 bit and it seems to work
<mazzen> hm... i didn't install java7
<coz_> mazzen, maybe java 7 has better support for xcb  which i assume is the problem
<Nubae> for 64 bit, that at least is the solution, but u can take a look here at another howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java6
<Nubae> oops, without the 6 on the end
<mazzen> could be, i try it with icedtea
<Mythor> After an update of Hardy, ubuntu no longer loads kernel drivers by its self, they are there, and manual loading does work, how can i fix this?
<mazzen> yes, it works with java7
<Nubae> ok, so I do make-vmpkg?
<Nubae> i dont get how to use vmware-package
<pedro> anyone have steam installed on kubuntu
<pedro> ??
<pedro> with wine
<yeltsinator> hey, anyone heard of a bug where hardy randomly deletes a couple hundred gigs of stuff  every once in a while?
<nick__> hello all how do you turn on gdm?
<Nubae> /usr/sbin/gdm
<Mythor> After an update of Hardy, ubuntu no longer loads kernel drivers by its self, they are there, and manual loading does work, how can i fix this?
<mazzen> Mythor: put the name of the modules  in /etc/modules
<h3sp4wn> When did xv video output get broken for the radeon oss driver
<Mythor> mazzen: i did that now for a couple, but thats not a neat sollution
<Mythor> mazzen: a lot of modules don't load automaticly anymore, like lan, sound etc
<mazzen> Mythor: sry, but i can't confirm that on my system. just wait for the next alpha, maybe it's gone then
<h3sp4wn> Try rebuilding the initramfs (or looking inside it) - do sudo depmod -a
<Mythor> i've rebuild initramfs
<Mythor> and looked at the code behind it
<h3sp4wn> check there is nothing like udev not running
<Mythor> udev neatly detects my phone on the fly when i connect it, so i guess that works
<h3sp4wn> udev not hal ?
<h3sp4wn> anyway don't guess find out for certain
<Mythor> (i can see it has been detected with udevmonitor)
<h3sp4wn> When you say manual loading do you mean with modprobe or insmod
<Mythor> modprobe
<Mythor> i now have 67 modules loaded, used to be about 100
<h3sp4wn> I have 99 - I think half of them or so are for things I don't need thouhg
<Mythor> heh
<Mythor> when i do a update-initramfs -u -v, should my networkdriver.ko be in the list?
<h3sp4wn> No
<h3sp4wn> You can put in there if you really want though
<Mythor> so where/when does it detect my networkcard and loads the approprate driver?
<h3sp4wn> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules - the only stuff that goes in the initramfs is what you need to boot
<h3sp4wn> (and if you want a framebuffer for that to work that has to be in there for such as radeonfb)
<h3sp4wn> udev wherever in the init process that is
<Mythor> it is just weird that the devices are no longer automaticly detected
<Mythor> do you know the name of the script/app that is used to detect the hardware or is it all inside udev
<savvas> hm.. how can i add ANSI coding to gedit?
<savvas> i know about unix2dos, but i thought there might be a better way to save windows-readable text files
<h3sp4wn> What do you mean ?
<h3sp4wn> both formats are ANSI
<h3sp4wn> the difference is LR CR vs CR thats all afaik
<Milos_SD> Hi all ... Did someone downloaded all updates to today, and are they working ?
<Milos_SD> :)
<Mythor> Milos_SD: i have some problems with the updates of today
<savvas> h3sp4wn: ah sorry, didn't know, i thought they
<savvas> *they're different because they're named separately in windows notepad, utf-8 and ansi
<Beererde> hi. how do i do an upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.0?
<henkjan> Beererde: do-release-upgrade
<hydrogen> 8.04 isn't released yet.
<hydrogen> you should only do it if you feel like bleeding
<Beererde> i have a serious problem, my open office won't run, and i filed a bug report. answer was he had information that it is fixed in 8.0
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> thats a problem fixable on gutsy
<hydrogen> most likely.
<hydrogen> considdering ti runs for lotsa other people
<Beererde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/194414
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194414 in openoffice.org "WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit" [Low,Incomplete]
<Beererde> i need both lyx and ooffice
<Beererde> if you have suggestions...
<muszek> Beererde: if I were you, I'd download a live cd and try if everything works nicely... then do a dist-upgrade (not from CD...)
<muszek> Beererde: and to answer your original question: update-manager -d
<Beererde> muszek: ooffice from a live cd works
<Beererde> it must have been some automatic update that broke things
<muszek> Beererde: I meant "download Hardy live cd before you decide to upgrade" because stuff might be broken for you
<Beererde> muszek: aah ok. good idea
<Beererde> ok i'll do that
<Beererde> thanks
<nemo> hydrogen: well, I reluctantly had to upgrade my mom to hardy alpha since her machine was almost unusable in gutsy
<muszek> Beererde: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<nemo> about half-way through gutsy, something or other completely !@#$ed up sound...
<nemo> hydrogen: any application using sound stood a very good chance of locking up or crashing.
<muszek> I did an early upgrade because of serious problems in gutsy, too
<mazzen> aehm.. i would say that  8.04 *is* currently extremely unstable and i would *never* use it for my productive system!
<CorruptTerrorist> where can i download cpanel?
<nemo> mazzen: overall I agree.
<nemo> mazzen: I did upgrade myself to 8.04 so I'd know what problems my mom was facing :)
<CorruptTerrorist> oops wrong chan
<mazzen> nemo: yes. and if X is broken.... yes, that's funny... :-/
<mazzen> today's update broke it and it costs me hours to get it working proper...
 * mazzen thinks whatever "proper" means ;-)
<nemo> mazzen: ... was that the hardware autodetect they rolled out?
<nemo> mazzen: the one that blew away most xorg.conf ?
<mazzen> nemo: hm... honestly i couldn't identify the accurately reason. i guess it was something with the driver for my old ati card in combination to the xorg-server
<mazzen> nemo: i installed the xserver-xorg-video-ati packes i found on https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive and it worked again.
<nemo> mazzen: ah. well, I've had a grudge against ATI cards for years
<nemo> even in windows development they made my life hell
<nemo> and their support was crap - we gave them test cases, stack traces, narry a fix
<nemo> so we switched all our cards to nvidia
<mazzen> if this would be possible with notebooks... i would!
<Beererde> i use intel, intel gma ftw
<LeeJunFan> do I need to do anything other than wait for the BAD SIG problem I'm having with apt?
<Arwen> argh, someone broke it
<DanglyBits> how do i install kde 4.0.1 in Hardy ubuntu?
<muszek> DanglyBits: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<muszek> I'm not 100% sure, though (don't have kde myself)
<punQ-arT> hi guys
<punQ-arT> does anyone have problems with ndiswrapper in hardy?
<lunks> Which is the name of the sound system implemented on Hardy? Is it esound?
<lunks> I don't remember the name
<awalton__> pulseaudio.
<lunks> oh thats it, tnx
<lunks> =)
<awalton__> it replaces esound.
<lunks> hmm ok
<Arwen> amazing, I've been running compiz for two days straight and I haven't caused a kernel panic yet
<Arwen> amazing
<DanaG> Error: HTTP Error: Not implemented
<DanaG> Please select another viewer and try again.
<DanaG> Trying to view an Avahi-presented web page via service-discovery-applet.
<nemo> Arwen: that's amazing? :)
<DanaG> bug 190934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190934
<Tikihead> hey herons
<Viaken> I'm trying to build the rtl8180-sa2400 driver and am getting an error. http://pb.udderweb.com/169 Am I missing some sort of header or library?
<jron> hello, i'm attempting to setup vmware; however the installer needs linux-headers to build off of for one of the modules. Problem: linux-headers-2.6.24-8-server is not in the apt repo
<jron> anyone know why 2.6.24-8-server is missing?
<jron> 2.6.24-10 is there.... *-6 is not though
<nemo> jron: virtualbox ;)
<nemo> although actually...
<Viaken> Virtualbox is fairly buggy, in my experience. kvm is nice, and qemu is ok, too.
<nemo> I seem to have .24-8
<nemo> Viaken: buggy how?
<Viaken> Random crashes
<Viaken> The VMs would just die
<jron> nemo, do you see 24-8 in the apt repo?
<nemo> Viaken: I'm in vbox right now.
 * Viaken shrugs
<nemo> do 98% of my operations at work in it
<nemo> Qemu, unfortunately, is not windows-friendly :-/
<Viaken> Fair enough
<nemo> jron: you think it is just left over?
<Viaken> YMMV, after all. lol
<jron> nemo, i assumed it would be there by default too... but it is not in /usr/src is there another location?
<nemo> jron: that's where it is in mine
<jron> grrr =) well that is good to know. did you install desktop or server of alpha5?
<nemo> desktop
<jron> k, wonder if that is my problem.
<jron> or part of it at least.
<nemo> yep. there it is in synaptic
<jron> vbox will overtake vmware soon if vmware keeps going towards being a windows app with a focus on esx / 3i
<jron> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-headers-2.6.24
<nemo> that's odd
<jron> I only see *-10 =(
 * nemo reconnects and rechecks synaptic
<jron> i think it use to be there at some point in time...
<jron> google returns results for it
<nemo> I definitely have it in synaptic, and listed as installed. I wonder why it wasn't cleaned up
<nemo> perhaps 'cause I already had 'em installed?
<jron> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=OKp&q=ubuntu+2.6.24-8-server+headers&btnG=Search
<jron> first result
<jron> also odd, imo.
<nemo> maybe -8 was buggy
<jron> must have been real buggy for them to remove it! =)
<jron> guess i'll try and update the kernel...
<DanaG> They always remove old versions, for some reason.
<DanaG> I wish they'd leave at least one previous version of things, for safety.
<h3sp4wn> Unless you manually remove them you end up with a stack of kernels anyway
<DanaG> argh, pdflush keeps waking up the drive.
<h3sp4wn> Last try test version of lrm anywhere with nvidia 169.12 (Or I just hack it together for myself its not even difficult to do just time consuming)
<jron> is there a simple one liner for kernel upgrades? or must I get linux, headers, image, modules etc?
<h3sp4wn> Just keep the meta packages installed
<s0u][ight> hello i have a problem with my usb webcam
<s0u][ight> in gusty it worked fine
<s0u][ight> but in hardy lsusb gives nothing
<me64> is there a howto on compiz-fusion for hardy heron alpha 5 x86_64
<s0u][ight> no one?
<me64> or a readme
<Pici> If you need a how-to, you probably shouldnt be using Hardy, see the /topic
<h3sp4wn> Is it not included ?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know the difference between whatever compiz hardy has and compiz-fusion
<jron> off to try this again... thank you all the help guys =)
<nicolah> does hardy heron use xfce 4.4.2 ?
<s0u][ight> how can i enable usb ports i think they're closed
<Pici> !info xfce4 | nicolah
<ubotu> nicolah: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Pici> I guess the answer is yes then.
<nicolah> ok, thanks
<nicolah> the bot answer wasn't that clear
<mohbana> how can i get access to a sqlite database .db file
<h3sp4wn> Did xfce properly fix xrandr 1.2 support yet
<nicolah> is http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ influencing your work, developers ?
<baastrup_> hey there,  im having some problems with my wireless network i hardy, it worked in gutsy. it connects to the network get an ip. but i cant ping or do nslookups. i notits the thre was a wmaster0 adn a vnet0 in ifconfig
<h3sp4wn> nicolah: probably not the right channel to ask that
<nicolah> ok
<baastrup_> !info wireless
<ubotu> Package wireless does not exist in hardy
<baastrup_> !info nm
<ubotu> Package nm does not exist in hardy
<baastrup_> !info nm-applet
<h3sp4wn> !fish
<ubotu> Package nm-applet does not exist in hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> ironic - I was pretty sure there was a thing for that - either way use /msg
<baastrup_> !info wlan0
<ubotu> Package wlan0 does not exist in hardy
<h3sp4wn> baastrup_: stop that crap
<h3sp4wn> use /msg
<baastrup_> h3sp4wn: sorry
<h3sp4wn> i.e /msg ubotu msgthebox
<Pici> bot
<s0u][ight> hello i can't see my usb webcam can some one help me?
<nicolah> h3sp4wn: #ubuntu-devel guys said they will keep that website in consideration for 8.10 release
<dusti[n]> anyone got wine working ?
<Pici> I believe its currently broken.
<Dusti[n]> dangit
<Dusti[n]> i wonder how long it will take um to fix it
<Arwen> ARGH
<Arwen> stupid broken metapackages...
<Arwen> Dusti[n], you can use the feisty version until it's fixed
<Arwen> just apply a pin to keep it from getting replaced
<kahrytan> Does Hardy have the cx18 driver for ivtv?
<h3sp4wn> nicolah: I guess that is the one where they do what they like again or ?
<lunks> When transferring files over a smb share, remote computer is hanging due to other problems. Thing is, Hardy hangs and it's impossible to hit cancel as it's too slow.
<lunks> Is this known?
<DrHala1> firefox 3 seems to have a kde skin (blueish) im on gnome though
<picard_pwns_kirk> following recent updates, I have noticed that some of my games render funny in 3-d.
<picard_pwns_kirk> specifically, like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3184/2299007958_6a34ce5bb1_o.jpg
<picard_pwns_kirk> my graphics card is an intel x3000
<picard_pwns_kirk> the windows version of the game works fine on my system
<hischild> is there an online version to upgrade to hardy?
<picard_pwns_kirk> hischild: open a terminal, type "sudo update-manager -d"
<Flannel> gksu
<picard_pwns_kirk> or that
<hischild> picard_pwns_kirk, Flannel <3
<Oli``> picard_pwns_kirk: which game is that?
<h3sp4wn> How can I get gnome to be more sane with the virtual desktops i.e if I move off one side move to the next
<credible> h3sp4wn: use compiz? :)
<credible> metacity use desktops instead of viewports, so that's not possible
<hischild> only 1025 files to fetch
<DrHala1> hey i just updated to 8.4 and winecfg gives a seg fault...
<h3sp4wn> credible: Most other sane window managers manage it
<thegve> Hello, I just read the wiki page the link in this channels subject points to, and in the "network update for ubuntu desktop users" I see a link in what looks to me like Polish or something. "Wgraj nowy załącznik "update-manager.png"". The link doesn't seem to point anywhere.
<thegve> Would anyone mind if I remove it?
<thegve> DrHala1: something about an assertion?
<hischild> DrHala1, correct ... use the gutsy ones ..
<hischild> they borked the latest hardy ones
<h3sp4wn> credible: Makes my laptop feel slow as hell - maybe the new nvidia driver might fix
<credible> h3sp4wn: by supporting viewports
<h3sp4wn> but I don't need it enough to suffer running compiz
<h3sp4wn> credible: by running compiz
<h3sp4wn> such as even afterstep does that right there is no technical reason gnome shouldn't do it
<credible> metacity will never support viewports, so you can give up on that :)
<h3sp4wn> (This is on a quadro 1600m with 512mb of video memory) its ok if I disable speedstep
<h3sp4wn> I should just switch to sawfish
<h3sp4wn> Or away from gnome but I am lazy
<thegve> I just switched back to running compiz
<thegve> On my system it 'feels' faster than the old system (metacity - or am I confusing stuff again)
<lordleemo> question are the packages going to be updated in hardy?
<thegve> "the packages" ?
<h3sp4wn> And it assumes that people don't use the windows key
<h3sp4wn> (I use it for meta in emacs so I can do other stuff with alt)
<lordleemo> packages that are oudated in the repositeries
<thegve> h3sp4wn: You can reconfigure stuff using the gnome-control-center (compiz-config)
<Leftmost> Is there a reason that the gnome-terminal in Hardy, despite being the latest 2.21, does not show the latest translation updates? Even in Launchpad?
<thegve> lordleemo: Possibly - A lot of updates will occur on hardy
<thegve> lordleemo: You can look up package versions on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> Is there a trick to get rid of all that flickering you get with compiz
<h3sp4wn> SGI had that right a decade ago
<lordleemo> ok but what about packackes im trying to install gnumeric  which is now 1 year old it relies on various packages also outdated
<thegve> h3sp4wn: When do you get flickering?
<thegve> h3sp4wn: You do have 3d accelaration?
<h3sp4wn> thegve: moving windows about quickly
<h3sp4wn> or can I set vsync somewhere
<credible> h3sp4wn: nvidia misreports the refresh rate
<credible> so if you want to get proper vsync, you have to manually tell compiz your true refresh rate
<thegve> h3sp4wn: I just moved some windows as fast as I could, not flickering
<h3sp4wn> credible: Would the same thing work if I disable dynamic twinview
<credible> yes
<thegve> only the rollup and rolldown stuff sometimes makes some drawing errors it corrects in 1 second or so
<thegve> only half of the screen being rendered etc
<h3sp4wn> credible: Or is it really easy to tell compiz the proper refresh rate ?
<thegve> I run a AMD64 3700+ / ATI X800 (256mb??) / 4GB
<credible> ccsm: General Options > Display Settings
<thegve> h3sp4wn: System - Management (i use a localised version..) - Screens and Graphics
<credible> thegve: that's where nvidia misreports it ;)
<thegve> Monitor settings (click plug and play in most cases on the left tab)
<thegve> h3sp4wn: But you can configure it there...?
<h3sp4wn> No - And why don't I have nvidia-settings
<thegve> ay
<thegve> I see
<h3sp4wn> or whatever it is that normally tells you what nvidia is doing
<thegve> It offers the option to import a .inf file
<thegve> maybe you could hack one
<thegve> But I wouldn't recommend that of course...
<h3sp4wn> because its not installed that is why
<h3sp4wn> credible: is ccsm -simple-ccsm
<h3sp4wn> or compizconfig-settings-manager
<hischild> update errors should be filed as bug reports?
<credible> h3sp4wn: the latter
<h3sp4wn> credible: It seems a bit better now - If I disable speedstep and the equivalent thing for the nvidia then its perfect fast - its a bit better now though
<h3sp4wn> changing the texture quality to best seems a good idea
<h3sp4wn> or some of the other misc stuff I don't know what does
<DigitalNinja> Is there a kubuntu hardy heron?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<TimS> Hello.
<TimS> I am running hardy and when I open the Screens and Graphics dialogue, nothing shows up, so I cannot adjust my resolution.
<TimS> Not sure if this is a local problem or one with ubuntu.
<Laney> Has the home button been removed in ff3? :(
<nemo> TimS: WFM
<nemo> TimS: tested remotely with sudo displayconfig-gtk
<TimS> Oh.
<TimS> It isn't working on my test machine or on virtualbox
<nemo> Laney: is on my bookmarks toolbar...
<nemo> TimS: any output to console?
<nemo> file a bug I guess :)
<Laney> nemo: That's more clicks
<TimS> I have been running it GUI, ill try it on a terminal
<nemo> Laney: install a theme that has it? dunno. I never found it that useful.
<nemo> Laney: actually, you can just move it with customize
<nemo> Laney: I moved it next to the other buttons, then, since I was in there anyway, got rid of the silly thing
<Laney> nemo: I can't see it in customise...
<nemo> Laney: that's 'cause it is already in bookmarks
<nemo> Laney: but you can drag it while in customise
<Laney> Doesn't seem to work
<nemo> WFM :-p
<nemo> Laney: ... you *are* in firefox customise dialogs option right?
<Laney> nemo: Ah, I got it. It was in the bookmarks toolbar, not the menu :(
<Laney> Much better!
<nemo> that's what I said :-p
 * Laney fool
<swx1> Hi
<swx1> anyone has problems with language-support-writing-en package?
<lucasv1> is there an issue with font sizes in gnome at the moment?
<lucasv1> firefox and some other apps act all weird. some text is too big, some to small
<swx1> lucasv1: wich other apps?
<lucasv1> swx1: gdm for example
<lucasv1> guifications in gaim
<swx1> no problems over here
<TimS> None for me either.
<DigitalNinja> Once again is there a kubuntu hardy?
<dencrypt> DigitalNinja: yes
<DigitalNinja> Where do I get it
<dencrypt> I'm running it now
<dencrypt> one moment
<dencrypt> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5/Kubuntu
<DigitalNinja> dencrypt: Thanks
<lucasv1> swx1: I've had this from the beginning
<lucasv1> swx1: I filed a bug already, I just wanted to know if it occurred to anyone else here as well.
<swx1> lucasv1: np
<TimS> My kubuntu hardy is downloading =]
<TimS> Keep seeding guys if you torrent'd it :p
<s-wx> is there a way to fix the language-support-writing-en package problem ?
<s-wx> anyone has brokencount problems?
<EnderTheThird> Anyone else having trouble with Xorg taking 90+ % of the CPU in Alpha 5?
<avis> is it unwise to adopt hardy since its in non-beta ?  when i tried the beta of gutsy there were some bugs i didn't like very much like disappearing bookmarks
<s-wx> is anyone has problems with hyphenation openoffice package, just take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hyphen/+bug/192310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed]
<s-wx> *if
<s-wx> avis: stay on a stable version
<avis> ok :)
<avis> thanks
<s3phiroth> hi there. were there significant changes in the graphics configuration on hardy heron ?
<s3phiroth> the thing is
<s3phiroth> i just installed it, and there's almost nothing on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<s3phiroth> and X doesn't start
<s3phiroth> i tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesn't asks anything about my graphics card
<s3phiroth> is this normal behaviour ?
<s-wx> did you tried to install from the drivers ?
<s-wx> nvid or ati?
<s3phiroth> not yet
<s3phiroth> by the way
<s3phiroth> this is an extremely recent laptop
<s3phiroth> with an ati x2300
<s-wx> download most recent drivers for the ati website
<s3phiroth> The latest Xorg is available in Hardy, Xorg 7.3, with an emphasis on better autoconfiguration with a minimal configuration file.
<s3phiroth> oh...
<mazzen> s3phiroth: add  Driver          "vesa"  to your Device section to have something with X
<s-wx> go in console mode, kill gdm, install build-essential and then run the installer with sudo sh filename
<s-wx> this should help you a bit
<s3phiroth> gdm doesn't even start
<s3phiroth> and i had already tried adding vesa
<s3phiroth> no go
<s3phiroth> gdm just refuses to start
<s-wx> well then you need to find a way to get those drivers
<s3phiroth> but i'll try the binary
<s-wx> of stay on a stable version ;)
<s-wx> *or
<s3phiroth> s-wx: the thing is
<s3phiroth> this is a sony vaio cr31
<s3phiroth> i've had a cr21 before which has broken
<s3phiroth> they gave me my money back after some trouble with the store and now i got this one
<s-wx> I8 dont know about ati drivers binary install but I had no problem with my nvid8600
<s3phiroth> and even back with the cr21, some things like suspend/hibernate were a pain to setup on gutsy
<s3phiroth> i even had to compile a more recent kernel
<s3phiroth> so now i though giving hardy a try
<s3phiroth> and see if those things were already supported, since this is a really recent laptop
<s3phiroth> this thing is a penryn...
<Mike_Feravolo> hello, has anyone had problems with the lastest (as in today)  64 bit kernal update ?
<s3phiroth> so you can see how recent it is :)
<s3phiroth> is there any way where i can find more information about the new "minimal" configuration file for xorg and what has changed ?
<nandemonai> Has anyone noticed Firefox 3.0b3 not updating page changes until it's restarted?
<dencrypt> no
<dencrypt> it works perfectly :)
<nandemonai> Hmm. I was working on a wordpress site and changes wouldn't show without restarting the browser. Epiphany was showing the changes fine though. Odd.
<lime4x4> core 2 duo is better to use hardy 64?
<s3phiroth> well i tried installing the latest binary drivers from ati but they don't seem to like the new xorg configuration scheme
<macogw> is open office hyphenation broken for everyone right now?
<DanaG> That was odd: my computer just hard-rebooted, completely randomly.
<Mohero> interesting...
<dencrypt> I think it's the aliens.
<Mohero> no, not Aliens, but maybe the Leprichauns
<Mohero> *leprechauns
<dencrypt> we are the matrix.
<dencrypt> night all. Time for spacebed.
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-01
<avsa242> Hey how's it goin'... for the purposes of filing a bug, is the 'Resize Window' plugin in Compiz considered part of compiz-fusion-plugins-main, or is just 'compiz' more appropriate?
<avsa242> ...that's via the CompizConfig Settings Manager/ccsm, btw
<markit> hi, I'm trying to install hardy alpha5 from cd, but does not recognize my laptop screen resolution, so I have just $. any way to specify monitor Horyz/vert at boot time? any workaround?
<pwnguin> ive got a strange problem with openoffice hyphenation
<pwnguin> it says it conflicts with another package, but it's not installed
<CarlFK> this is most likely a problem with my apt-cache:
<CarlFK> Feb 29 05:56:53 debconf: --> SUBST base-installer/debootstrap/fallback-error ERROR Invalid Release signature (key id 40976EAF437D05B5)
<CarlFK> any idea what the file name is?
<naught101> can someone using kubunt hardy go to K > system settings > user management
<naught101> and see if it works?
<picard_pwns_kirk> every opengl application (besides glxgears) I use renders like crap
<hischild> any chance that i can get a pointer on how to get wifi up on ubuntu server?
<picard_pwns_kirk> hischild: #ubuntu
<picard_pwns_kirk> you shouldn't be running wifi on a server
<hischild> picard_pwns_kirk, it's running hardy --> this would be the correct channel ..
<picard_pwns_kirk> oh
<hischild> picard_pwns_kirk, yes ... i'm aware of that ... but untill i get my wiring sorted out, i'm stuck with wifi ...
<hischild> for now i hardwired it ... and that works ... yet having a cable through the middle of the room isn't exactly a perfect solution ...
<s3phiroth> erm...i finally managed to get graphics working on my new laptop and when i start X on hardy, i can login but when i'm loading gnome i get a white screen...is this a common issue ?
<frinkillo> hi all
 * nblracer wave
<frinkillo> I've got some problems on my update to hardy...
<frinkillo> my wireless card (Intel 3945ABG) stopped working
<frinkillo> I've seen that hardy uses a new driver (iwl3945) instead the old one (ipw3945)...
<frinkillo> I can see the info through iwconfig, etc...
<frinkillo> but there are no scan results on a iwlist scan
 * picard_pwns_kirk hates it when that happens
<frinkillo> some hint? ^^
<picard_pwns_kirk> for me, it was a graphics card
<picard_pwns_kirk> I just downloaded a new driver off of the interwebz
<frinkillo> I've googled about that problem on the new driver... but almost nothing related
<frinkillo> heh, I see
<frinkillo> I was trying to install the ipw3945 on hardy to try to solve the problem... but it fails to compile due to some ieee80211 subsystem include errors...
<wastrel> ipw3945
<comicinker> how can I add my own town to the region list of the clock and weather applet?
<comicinker> I mean how can I create an entry for my hometown? is it possible?
<Milos_SD> Is it just my connection, or main server is not working, I am geting error 404?
<Dr_willis> comicinker,  from what i recall - the thing looks for gov. based weather stations.  I just pick one thats at  the nearest airport.
<comicinker> Dr_willis: gov. based weather stations?
<Benalex> Hello, where can I find info about whats new in Hard?
<Benalex> Hardy
<Flannel> Benalex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<Benalex> Flannel: Thanks
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: you're always in here :P
<Solarion> is there any plan to enable usb persist in hardy kernels?
 * Solarion wants the filesystem horkage to stop
 * RAOF wonders what usb persist is.
 * DanaG wonders what horkage is.
<Solarion> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/persist.txt
<RAOF> I also wonder whether UUIDs aren't the solution to your problem.
<Solarion> horkage == brekaage
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
 * DanaG wants USB devices to be released for real, like they do with Selective Suspend .... gives /sys/bus/usb/ .... power/state files.
<Solarion> RAOF: mass storage devices suddenly and violently disappearing is not a UUID issue
<Milos_SD> how can I enable multi-mouse in Hardy? I know that version of X server that comes with Hardy supports that, but I tried today, and nothing happend - no second cursor. :(
<RAOF> Solarion: Quite ture.
<RAOF> Solarion: Now that I know what you're talking about it's obvious.  :)
<Solarion> :)
<Solarion> I need it for my eee
<Solarion> 4GB storage isn't enough, which is why I have a 16GB drive with project files and stuff on it.  BUT the card reader is (built-in) USB
<Solarion> on uspend, reiserfs has a cow
<RAOF> On the other hand, that page *does* have a "you can _really_ break your stuff if you're not careful" disclaimer.
<Solarion> RAOF: having filesystem breakage is also broken
<Solarion> besides, once you compile it in, you still have to enable it in /sys/bus/usb/device/*/power/persist
<RAOF> Solarion: Unclean unmounting is infinitely better than the corruption you'd get if you did it wrong.
<Solarion> so just enablign it in the build would be huge
<Dr_willis> comicinker,  http://lwf.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/stationlocator.html
<Solarion> it's reported in the forums as working well
<AtomicSpark> should i use QoS on my router? my ubuntu machine takes over our networks internet whenever i upload or download large files.
<RAOF> The forums are not really the userbase who'd kill all their data by changing a device while the lappy's suspended.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that QoS will prevent that.
<RAOF> Solarion: I can see why you'd want it, and it does appear to be safely disabled by default.  Why don't you file a bug against the kernel?
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed that  copying files to/from windows box to/from linux box with samba - really lags my network. :(
<AtomicSpark> yeah :\ windows didnt do it. of course windows networking is limited. m$ thinks most people have dialup.
<Solarion> RAOF: I was just asking in case
<Dr_willis> MS may be throttling down things. Ive never noticed. :)
<RAOF> Solarion: You'd have better luck asking in #ubuntu-kernel, of course :)
<Solarion> RAOF: actually, it has to be manually enabled in /sys, so nobody will know that it's enabled save for those who need to enable it
<Solarion> didn't knwo there was such a beast
<RAOF> But if it's not enabled at the moment, I'd suggest a LP bug.
<Assid> heya
<Assid> Dr_willis: throttiling down things?
<Assid> err. is it me or are the fonts super bold after the last update
<RAOF> Solarion: Yeah, I know.  It's safely disabled by default.  A real solution would be that logical volume manager mentioned in the page :)
<Dr_willis> Assid,  seems i get faster samba speeds from linux to windows.. then i do from windows to windows
<Assid> oh thats cause of the size of the tcp window
<Assid> there are some hacks to fix it i think
<Assid> okay seriously whats up with the fonts
<Assid> why are they so damn bold now
<AtomicSpark> yeah. like i cant even play a game anymore while doing background work. my ping goes to 800+ haha.
<Dr_willis> Assid,  i havent noticed. :) but im not on ubuntu at the moment.
<Assid> hrmm you should see it
<AtomicSpark> im seeing if QoS helps. should make smaller transfers, game and webbrowsing, higher priority then downloads.
<Assid> as soon as you start up .. see the "Login" text
<EnderTheThird> hmm.  is auto-configuring X supposed to automagically configure back/forward buttons on mice too?  because its, well, not
<Assid> AtomicSpark: wouldnt that depend on your net
<Solarion> RAOF: sure, but this works and it exists, like the dude also says.  ;)
<Solarion> RAOF: my main pont is that it'd harm nobody to have it enabled (since it still hhas to be turned on) and would helpa segment of the users immensely
<comicinker> Dr_willis: pretty awesome. thanks
<RAOF> Solarion: Yeah.  I know.  It's (sadly) a fairly small segment of users, though.  I wouldn't expect the kernel team to object to enabling it, though.  Which is why I suggest you ask them, either in #ubuntu-kernel, or (preferably) a bug :)
<Dr_willis> comicinker,  the gov has a lot of neat 'weather' monitoring systems, and even storm watcher volenteer networks
<Solarion> RAOF: bug #197166
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197166 in linux "[hardy] kernel should have usb persist mode built in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197166
<Solarion> there ya go.  :)
<Solarion> man, if that got enabled, my life oul be so much nicer
<triorieel> How do I download and install the hardy version of totem?
<EnderTheThird> anyone know a way around this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178400 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Xorg high CPU usage with 2.6.24 kernel and nvidia-glx" [Undecided,New]
<Flannel> !prevu | triorieel
<ubotu> triorieel: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Assid> someone should fix the damn scanner / usb permissions issues
<EnderTheThird> Xorg is rocking the crap out of my cpu, heh
<EnderTheThird> No dice i guess.
<Assid> EnderTheThird:  weird.. mines working fine
<Assid> but then i  do have 74 packages pending to update
<Assid> none of them is nvidia-glx-new or xorg - nvidia related
<Zambezi> It's really annoying when you find a bug, but it won't make a report. And it's really hard to explain and it's not possible to force it.
<EnderTheThird> Assid:  I've had some bad luck with this thing.  You'd think that with a 2+ GHz CPU this thing wouldn't be puttering so bad.  It's an Optiplex GX260, so it has intel integrated video, not nvidia like in that bug
<Zambezi> It happens from time to time.
<Assid> Zambezi: yeah been in that boat
<Assid> still dont get whats up with these fonts
<EnderTheThird>  Assid:  at least your display is working well enough to show fonts without lagging 20 minutes, heh
<EnderTheThird> Anyone have the back/forward buttons on their mouse working?
<EnderTheThird> I used to edit xorg.conf, but I'm not sure if there's a better way to do that now with the autoconfiguring and whatnot.
<DanaG> Nope, now evdev is broken.
<DanaG> You can't configure evdev through xorg.conf anymore.
<EnderTheThird> Hmmm, well that's no fun.  Guess it's a good thing I didn't put this on my primary machine.  There's some wisdom to that whole "testing environment ONLY" thing
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/173833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173833 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev mouse fails on hardy: cannot open input pEvdev" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Zambezi> Assid: I'm going to look at it later.
<gilster32> anyone here using DVD-RAM discs
<gilster32> i am trying to do a udf format on several blank DVD-RAM discs
<zcat[1]> weirdness #1 -- compaq bl10e blade with hardy installed.. boots fine with generic kernel, won't boot with server kernel.. 9 other blades don't have a problem with it.
<zcat[1]> weirdness #2 -- blades with gutsy shut down when I hit toe power button, blades with hardy never do.. powerd or something?
<zcat[1]> s/toe/the
<zcat[1]> anyone alive in here?
<yeltsinator> Hi, if I keep getting audit errors in dmesg how do I fix them?
<yeltsinator> [52886.804380] audit(1204345009.493:38): operation="inode_permission" request_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=20187 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
<yeltsinator> ^example
<AtomicSpark> gplflash, swfdec, gnash, or flash-non-free: which do you use and why?
<yeltsinator> k, so apparmor is the culprit... How do I stop apparmor from doing it's thing?
<AtomicSpark> explain moar!
<AtomicSpark> yeltsinator: explain moar!
<yeltsinator> I figured it out.
<yeltsinator> Now I'm running into a stranger error;)
<yeltsinator> whenever I try to print to my p1005 i get this:  usblp0: removed
<AtomicSpark> and you think its apparmor?
<AtomicSpark> by default (in ubuntu) apparmor protects very little. i mean its stupid how little it protects.
<AtomicSpark> did you add any profiles?
<DanaG> Argh, OpenOffice sucks at paragraphing.
<AtomicSpark> lawl.
<DanaG> It keeps detaching headers from their paragraphs, and leaving whole pages blank.
<AtomicSpark> hi DanaG!
<DanaG> Except for the heading it detached.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just updated my kernel to 2.6.24-8-generic and instead of using the ipw3945 drivers for my wireless, it uses the ilw3945 drivers and it doesn't connect or associates with my router.
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers?
<DanaG> Hmm, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=985&num=1
<DanaG> I hope to see a mobile one of those by summer.
<AtomicSpark> and more ati support!
<triorieel> Im having major issues with gutsy and was wondering if there was an upgrade command to hardy (hoping this will fix my issues) [I know its not a pretty way to fix problems, but Ive hit my debugging limits]
<DanaG> How is ATI right now, anyway?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just updated my kernel to 2.6.24-8-generic and instead of using the ipw3945 drivers for my wireless, it uses the ilw3945 drivers and it doesn't connect or associates with my router.
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers?
<DanaG> Hmm, WPA, WPA2, or what?
<gundam_rx78nt1> WPA
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm using WPA2 with no issues (other than the hassle caused by hidden SSID, because my dad insists on it even though it does nothing for security).
<DanaG> You can try doing "Connect to Other Wireless Network..." in NetworkManager and entering details manually.
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, my current router only has wpa.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have done that.
<DanaG> Both methods (TKIP and AES)?
<Assid> err
<Assid> wtf.. my desktop icons are gone\
<Assid> whats wrong with this thing
<gundam_rx78nt1> TKIP
<Dr_willis> PEBKAC
<AtomicSpark> AES > TKIP
<Dr_willis> :)
 * DanaG goes to dinner.  Will Be Back Later.
<DanaG> "bbl" looks like "bubble" to me.
<LeeJunFan> is it just me or is everyone getting BADSIG error with apt?
<Assid> err
<Assid> mny desktop doesnt have any icons
<ethana2> So
<ethana2> I return
<ethana2> ...anybody else use virt-manager?
<ethana2> ..because it has a problem..
<ethana2> that doesn't bother the leet people enough to fix it
<ethana2> ..because they don't use a GUI
<ethana2> it just won't let me use the CD drive
<Belboz91> Hey all, any change with wine?
<Belboz91> right now I can't get any wine version to run
<Dr_willis> wine >hic<
<Dr_willis> :)
<Belboz91> hey Dr_willis
<triorieel> quick question, if I install hardy...will the updates take me out of the alpha versions with time?
<Dr_willis> Yes they should triorieel
<triorieel> thank you
<Dr_willis> look forward to a LOT of updates... :) iover the next few weeks
<Belboz91> Dr_willis: do you expect Wine will function normally any time soon (next week or two)?
<Dr_willis> No idea Belboz91  -  Theres a lot of other bits not functioning at this time  id consider more imporntant
<Belboz91> I agree, I've had a heck of a time just running the OS
<Dr_willis> could be fixed tomorrow.. or may be next week. :) hard to tell. check the forums/mailing lists/bug sites I guess
<Dr_willis> Belboz91,  Yep. I am testing it on this box.. and its still got a lot-o-work.
<Belboz91> my problem is that I'd like to try out some of my favorite games on my brand new AMD / ATI Radeon 3650
<Dr_willis> but it has such PURTY new artwork!
<Belboz91> but the card doesn't work on Gutsy :(
<Belboz91> lol, yeah!~
<Dr_willis> apt-get install hammer
<Dr_willis> hammer ati card to bits
<Dr_willis> :)
<Belboz91> on Gutsy I get glxgears and every other 3D game smattered in blocks arcoss the screen in an odd checkeboard pattern
<Belboz91> even when using the same Xorg,conf as Hardy
<Belboz91> Hardy works, but I don't own any native Linux games
<Belboz91> demo of ETQW plays pretty well though :)
<Dr_willis> I got some native linux games.. but they are major old comercial games. :0
<Dr_willis> heh . Been playing Wesnoth lately
<Belboz91> lol, nice
<Belboz91> my wife loves that game
<Dr_willis> its a nifty game once ya get used to it.   - im a big fan of the Advanced Wars game on the GB/DS also.
<Belboz91> cool
<Dr_willis> wonder if ya could customize wesnoth into a similer thing
<Belboz91> tonight I hooked up my HTPC to my receiver through SPDIF :)
<Belboz91> Mythbuntu never sounded so good ;)
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres a way i can get videos to play on an Unmoded Xbox..
<Dr_willis> i got 2 of them in the closet.
<DanaG> Oh hey, did you know.... there's a dolby-digital encoding LADSPA plugin for ALSA?
<Dr_willis> LADSPA means nothing to me. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<Assid> Dr_willis: what artwork?!
<Belboz91> I just bought this:
<Belboz91> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
<Assid> idont see no new artwork
<Belboz91> Assid: there's that new Heron wallpaper
<Belboz91> looks pretty nice btw
<Assid> where?! its not in my wallpapers
<Dr_willis> Assid,  the make me puke wallpaper. :)
<Assid> imgshack
<Belboz91> sorry, I'm not running hardy at the moment
<Assid> Dr_willis: can do it
<Dr_willis> do what?
<DanaG> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<DanaG> there's the thing about the dolby digital encoding.
<teamcobra> is there a way to remaster hardy?
<Les_Caesars> I have a question. Is the new sound system Hardy is going to use going to allow multiple applications to share the sound system?
<Les_Caesars> like firefox&totem
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  I can do that allready. :)
<Dr_willis> but i do belive the new system will improve cases where the apps dont share nicely
<DanaG> Just have to install libasound2-plugins and libflashsupport
<Les_Caesars> what's different about it?
<Les_Caesars> thanks DanaG. I'll see how it turns out. Will this be something preinstalled with Hardy?
<Les_Caesars> well, wait. This new sound system. Is it replacing, or just being used in favor of OSS and ALSA, which will still be there?
<Assid> new wallpaper Dr_willis
<DanaG> libflashsupport makes Flash get along better with PulseAudio.
<Assid> pulseaudio+vlc = evil
 * Assid sticks to alsa
<DanaG> libasound2-plugins lets you 'asounconf set-pulseaudio' to wrap everything to PulseAudio.  But, some stuff clashes horribly with that.
<Les_Caesars> odd
<Les_Caesars> libflashsupport isn't in my repo. Is that only in the Hardy repo?
<Assid> err.. someone wanna show me the new artwork ?
<Assid> i cant see anything on this box
<Assid> warty-final-ubuntu ?
<Assid> is that the one?
<prasanna> anyone know how to disable the keymanager that pops up at boot up?
<prasanna> i mean i've seen a few fixs on google, but they seem to have made thigns worse
<DanaG> wtf?  tab-completion is BROKEN.
<DanaG> Not missing, but broken.
<DanaG> try typing 'less' and then tab-completing a path with spaces in several places, such as something on a Windows partition.
<DanaG> dana@GLaDOS:/media/XP/Documents and Settings/Dana/My Documents$ cd My\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Hobbsee> DanaG: WFM.
<DanaG> I get all those slashes by holding TAB.
<DanaG> wfm?
<Hobbsee> wfm under bash, zsh.
<Hobbsee> works for me
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Oh, and opening new terminals in gnome-terminal opens them in the same path as the terminal I had open before.
<Dr_willis> Hay! you cant be GLaDOS! thats this pcs name!
<Dr_willis> :P
 * Dr_willis steals the cake.
<DanaG> If I type 'less some doc<tab>" for "some document with spaces", and I get "less doc"
<Dr_willis> Yep. bash name completion with spaces..  can be a bother
<Dr_willis> less 'doc  <tab>
<Dr_willis> often works for me
<DanaG> But I want 'some document" but it loses the 'some'.
<Dr_willis> quote the filename first beforhand. and it sometimes works. :)
<Dr_willis> but ive had funky file names that just do not want to tab complete right. :(
<Dr_willis> darn windows files..
<DanaG> Even better is the /my documents/my videos/ path
<DanaG> it gives my documents/my \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
 * Dr_willis wonders what IDIOT at MS decided that putting 'my' in front of everything was  better.. :)
<Dr_willis> I cant verify your bug DanaG  :) not on  ubuntu right now
 * DanaG goes back in time and changes it to "Your"
<DanaG> What's even better is the "my documents" folder of OTHER users.
<dencrypt> To at all implement spaces in filenames should be forbidden by law.
<DanaG> They'll show up sometimes as "my documents" and other times as "user's documents".  Which is the real name?  I don't have a clue -- it CHANGES!
<Dr_willis> ' in filenames is WORSE then spaces... :)
<Dr_willis> cd " ' ' ' ' '     '  '  '  '  "
<Dr_willis> :)
<DanaG> touch ' '
 * Dr_willis makes a hidden directory called ' ' 
<DanaG> touch `echo -e \\a'
<DanaG> touch `echo -e \\a`
<DanaG> Filename will be BEEP.
<Dr_willis> touch '--trytodeleteme'
<Dr_willis> :)
<DanaG> Naah, beep is better because you have to do the same backtick thing to remove it..... or use a GUI.
<DanaG> Another idea: touch '*' -- that one is evil.
<DanaG> !find libasound_module_pcm_a52
<ubotu> Package/file libasound_module_pcm_a52 does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> Okay... where do I get that ALSA plugin, then?
<DanaG> Okay, it's in the alsa-plugins source package; now, how do I make it build that one?
<cwillu> bah, they broke sitecustomize
<cwillu> (.py)
<cwillu> and all for a stupid little apport hook
<cwillu> gah
<Daviey> Belboz91: Are you testing mythbuntu 8.04 for us? :)
<nanomad> anyone here experiencing slow boot-up problems? it just sits there with the bouncing loading bar doing nothing...
<nanomad> after removing the bootsplash via grup it boots up pretty fast
<nanomad> *gub
<nanomad> **grub
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<nanomad> let me check
<nanomad> nope
<bazhang> nanomad how much ram in that machine?
<nanomad> 1gig
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - well, i think not - I have ubuntu studio and i have almost all soft i need there
<bazhang> 64bit nanomad?
<nanomad> no
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - but i have installed some codecs, that are restricted
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: do you have java installed?
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - i have tuxguitar in my Gutsy, and it works
<bazhang> nanomad when did you start seeing this problem
<nanomad> the problem is here from 2.6.24-5
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - how can i check to be sure? I have java for my firefok though...
<bazhang> well nanomad this is still only alpha 5, so..
<nanomad> maybe it was a known bug
<bazhang> nanomad you could check launchpad and file a bug if not there
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: go into synaptic package manager and search for java
<nanomad> yea, for sure
<bazhang> nanomad no startup slowness here on a thinkpad with 2gig of ram
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - ok! 1 moment...
<bazhang> though I do have a broken package from open office ;[
<nanomad> gnome loads slow too, There must be sth wrong with my setup
<bazhang> nanomad seriously doubt it is on your end
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - well, i have java common, some libs concerning java too. But there are a long list with aps
<nanomad> bazhang: no probs with oo.org
<Anthony_Schneide> *there is
<bazhang> nanomad gutsy ran fine right? hardy should be as fast or faster
<nanomad> gutsy was ok
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: what about jave jre 6
<nanomad> it didnt suffered the upgrade from feisty. hardy is a fresh install from alpha4 instead
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is the java xcb lock up bug fixed?
<Anthony_Schneide> no, not installed. Should i install it then?
<bazhang> nanomad well plenty of folks are having breakage--this is still early days ;]
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: it was missing the jre in that error you had right?
<nanomad> bazhang: i know, and leaving bootsplash disabled is not a problem for me
<Anthony_Schneide> yeah, thanks :) you help me the 2nd time now :) thanks
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - btw, i have asked another question, but there was noone to answer. Maybe you know a solution?I have ubuntu_studio and a little problem with it. I have chosen 1600x1200 resolution, but everytime I reload, it sets to 1280x1024 and I have to change it back manualy every time. Can you suggest a solution, maybe a sctipt that will change it automatically?
<bazhang> nanomad okay cool
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: what does xorg.conf say?
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: what card and what driver and how did you install it--some nvidia and ati users are having bad luck so far
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - i haven't run it. ubuntu studio configured everything itself
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - ati radeon 9800 xt 256 mb
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - and i didn't install drivers too
<nanomad> use the pastebin and give us the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Bug #86103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86103 in sun-java5 "azureus-> java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86103
<nanomad> maybe the automatic xorg configurator is going mad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hum...
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - in gutsy everythin works
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: well it is final so no surprises there ;]
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - pastebin? can you suggest what is it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, www.pastebin.com?
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - yeah :) but i love testing alpha and aolve problems :) i really want to learn linux this way
<binaries-APP> >google human computation
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: I hear you ;] you might want to try installing some drivers for that card via the restricted drivers manager
<nanomad> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: see what ubotu said
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - i tried :) and my system crashed :) well in gutsy too. not crashed but screen gone mad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Anthony_Schneide> bazhang - i tried standart driver and oficial from ATI web site
<Anthony_Schneide> ubotu - thanks, ill be back with a link...
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide: dont tell me envy please
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> envy still breaks stuff?
<jpatrick> !envy | [Hardy]TuTUXG
<ubotu> [Hardy]TuTUXG: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> yes [Hardy]TuTUXG
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um..
<Dr_willis> envy has always broken stuff. :)
<bazhang> haha
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i knew that
<Anthony_Schneide> envy? is it a driver for ATI?
<bazhang> and now there is envyNG made to break Hardy specifically ;]
<Dr_willis> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i thought they have better collaboration with ubuntu now, guess not
<Dr_willis> heh they cleaned up the factoid.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !automix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nanomad> yeah, i dont see the point of using envy in hardy. we got the latest driver here
<bazhang> well the maker of envy says on his blog that ubuntu developers helped him design EnvyNG so we shall see
<Dr_willis> Its so nice when people like the presdent of Dell come out saying Ubuntu should include automatix (i think it was him) when theres very strong LEGAL reasons it cant be included.
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  that would be nice. If it gets support from the ubuntu higherups.
<Dr_willis> at least envy tries to do one thing. not everything.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i thought envy is just bunch of scripts
<bazhang> Dr_willis: it sure would--could give the bot a rest ;]
<Anthony_Schneide> well - here is my xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/d46b648b
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya, i am anti-envy
<Dr_willis> Automatix - tries to do a lot of things. envy is just for the video drivers
<Dr_willis> Unless its changed lately
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<bazhang> automatix is much worse imo
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - check my config please http://pastebin.com/d46b648b
<Dr_willis> automatix is much  MUCH MUCH MUCH worse
<Dr_willis> :)
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: change line 16 from true to false and see what happens
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: maybe fbdev limits your resolution
<Anthony_Schneide> but what is "FBDev"
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Stage6 is gone.. but the web pages i saved from stage6 still work.. :)  lol.
<Dr_willis> i should of saved more to download the videos at this time.
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: open as root /etc/X11/xorg.conf with a text editor (kate/gedit)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Dr_willis, ya, stage6 is gone, sucks..
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: FBDev is the framebuffer from the kernel. It sucks compared to opensource or closed ati drivers
<Dr_willis> [Hardy]TuTUXG,  yep -  wife is mad. She was watching shows.. now they be gone.   VEOH is nice.. but not the same.
<bazhang> tudou ;]
<nanomad> bazhang: bug report commited, lets see ;)
<bazhang> nanomad aha thanks!
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - i would gladly install normal drivers, but I had problems with them! After that installation I had to apt-get remove them , cause the only thing that loaded, was BASH
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: just remove that line. You could always re-edit the file
<nanomad> *could -> can
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - well, can you say explain how to edit txt files in BASH? cause there is a chance, that xserver won't load
<Dr_willis> use the nano, or other text based editor
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - and this info can be useful in future too :) thanks :)
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: use nani
<nanomad> *nano
<Dr_willis> rember in nano ^x means CONTROL-X
<Dr_willis> well control-x :)
<nanomad> *nanomad hates nano,
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - i have used it, but how to save file when i finished?
<bazhang> nanomad you can prefix that with /me for more fun
 * bazhang likes gedit
<Dr_willis> The nano help says to 'write file'' use... somthing.. :)
<Dr_willis> i always use fte
<Dr_willis> or mcedit  in the console. Or vi. :)
<nanomad> bazhang: yeah, i know. i dunno why i didnt use it
<bazhang> hehe
<Anthony_Schneide> im confused :)
<Anthony_Schneide> ok, iw ill try to edit xorg.cong with nano :)
<bazhang> you can also sudo gedit right?
<bazhang> oh wait no x never mind
<nanomad> lol
<Anthony_Schneide> yeah, i know :) but i have to know how to do this in BASH
<bazhang> sudo nano then
<Dr_willis> nano, mcedit, pico, vi, vim, fte,
<Dr_willis> :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sed, grep ...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> >>> <<<
<Anthony_Schneide> well - totally confused :)
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: while your are still here. gives us lsmod output
<nanomad> use the pastebin as usual
<bazhang> or cat it to pastebinit ;]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, easy editor for me without x is nano, if u need to edit xorg.conf, run nano with sudo, and when u quit, use ctrl-x and just press enter enter enter, and it will be saved
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - a moment please.
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - thanks! I just wanted to ask how to save :)
<nanomad> (wow, my router vendor refuses to give me the source code of the firmware which is Linux-based)
<Dr_willis> nanomad,  notify the busybox guys.. they are sueing other router makers. :)
<Dr_willis> if its using busybox.
<nanomad> Dr_willis: i know...they are dumb. I've said the same thing to the and linked the gpl-violation site.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what's busybox?
<Dr_willis> a all-in-one-multi-tool :)
<Dr_willis> for making uber-tiny linux installs
<Dr_willis> it replaces everything from ls, vi, and so on, up to sshd.
<Dr_willis> sort of amazing really how it works.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i c
<Dr_willis> its one 'binary' that when called with diffretn names - does the work of other commands.  so the busybox install 'bin' dir will have links from ln, vi, ls,  and so on all pointing to /bin/busybox
<Anthony_Schneide> ok, im done with xorg.conf :)
<fire360> who big is ubuntu's repository? i want to download a big portion of it for an non-internet machine
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - should i print lsmod in terminal and post it on that site?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, pretty big
<fire360> i ve downloaded 12gig of debian, the otherday
<nanomad> yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, about the same?
<fire360> debian is 20 cdr or 4 dvd iso
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, ubuntu install cd is smaller becuz it depends on internet more
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - please, check this out - http://pastebin.com/d544bee0
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, debian also have minimal install cd
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u install the base system without x then download everything else
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: it's for an non-internet machine
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: it does not load the ati driver
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, so i was telling u the ubuntu repo is pretty big
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad what does it mean?
<nanomad> nanomad: what does sudo modprobe -v ati says?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, if u also want to mirror the universal
<nanomad> woow..wait replace ati with radeon
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - FATAL: Module ati not found.
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - the same with ati>radeon
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i am running debian on a non-internet enabled machine. it has the 12 gig of iso. but i want to switch over to ubuntu on that box. so that it's will be consistent with rest of my boxes.
<nanomad> woow
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: i thing there is sth wrong going on
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: did you use envy? 'cause i think it deleted the ati/radeon original driver
<Anthony_Schneide> I have used nothing on this distro
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: when i use synaptic and check the box for 'download only', how can i install the apps later, when i am not connected to the web?
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: it is just as installed
<bazhang> aptoncd might help
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - i didnt install any drivers dor video
<bazhang> !info aptoncd
<ubotu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: give the output of dpkg -l | grep linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/howto-download-packages-and-dependencies-for-offline-installation/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, that's what i found from google, there should be some official howtos too
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i want to connect that box online for a day, and download everything, then use it as off line box.
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - here it is http://pastebin.com/d51ea2583
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, if u can get it connected, y just install everything u need when connected?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, im sure it will take less than a day
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i had to setup file://place ..... on /etc/apt/source.list to call it. but i have no idea, where synaptic will store the off line fiels
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: what does dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.24-8-rt  | grep radeon say
<nanomad> ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, set up local repo is more than that, and synaptic/apt saves pkgs under /var/cache/apt/
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no dont want to install everything. just want many packages, and when needed, i install it. will take like 3 days i think to get 12 gig
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-rt/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko
<Anthony_Schneide> /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-rt/kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, check out the link i gave u
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: and ls /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-rt/kernel/drivers/char/drm/ | grep radeon ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, or try this http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - it says radeon.ko
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: one more thing
<popey> \o/
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: cd /etc/modprobe.d and run grep radeon *
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> popey, yo
<bazhang> hehe
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: substitute grep with grep -r
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> popey, i googled it, seems like u havent update that blog with gusty/hard
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - it says blacklist-framebuffer:blacklist radeonfb
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> popey, or it's not ur blog?
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: just retry doing sudo modprobe -v radeon
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: it says 30 gig ;) wow
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, say i told u
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> see*
<Anthony_Schneide> nothing happens
<Anthony_Schneide> like this - anthony@anthony-desktop:/etc/modprobe.d$ sudo modprobe -v radeon
<Anthony_Schneide> anthony@anthony-desktop:/etc/modprobe.d$
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i have 160gig on that machine, all for ext3
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, well u can try to download them
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fire360, apt-mirror seems like a good tool
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the debian 12 gig i got, was only for the maintained apps. so 30gig sounds about right
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !apt-mirror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um..
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror
<ubotu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> uh
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bazhang, tnx
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<fire360> [Hardy]TuTUXG: thx
<bazhang> hehe
<loa> hello
<loa> s2disk is broken in last hardy update?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> loa, it never worked for me :(
<loa> On my laptop it freezes
<loa> but when i install clean hardy it works(
<fire360> speaking of never-work-for-me, grub-reboot
<hmuller> yahoo finally released their fix for the webmail issue with firefox 3.0
<fire360> that command no work
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - nothing happens
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: sry, the modem disconnected. what was the output?
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - nothing happens like this - anthony@anthony-desktop:/etc/modprobe.d$ sudo modprobe -v radeon
<Anthony_Schneide> anthony@anthony-desktop:/etc/modprobe.d$
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: lsmod | grep radeon ?
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - radeon                124192  1
<Anthony_Schneide> drm                    82068  2 radeon
<nanomad> ok...things seems to be working now
<Anthony_Schneide> what does it mean?
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: that the autoconfigure script selected the wrong driver
<Anthony_Schneide> the only one thing frustrating me, is that i completely dont understand everything!!! :(
<Anthony_Schneide> can you please suggest me some goo reading on this theme?
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: change /etc/X11/xorg,conf as I suggested and try to reboot
<Anthony_Schneide> i have changed it
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: http://www.linux.org/docs/
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - and what is "grep" command, that you used everytime?
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: grep is like find
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: cat is like print to screen
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i love grep
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i love cat
<hmuller> global/regular expression/print
<nanomad> well, i prefer dogs ;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<Anthony_Schneide> ok thanks! :) i still have a lot of things to learn!
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: maybe you shuld not use hardy
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: it is still in development
<Anthony_Schneide> no, i want to use it :) i have 2 gutsy as well on my pc
<Anthony_Schneide> and im learning a lot of things with it!
<nanomad> yeah, fixing error makes you learn a lot of things
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, to have a good understand of linux/unix commands, google linux command
<Anthony_Schneide> it crashed 3 times for 1 week, and everytime i solved the problem, with help of you and others, and everytime im learnin!
<Anthony_Schneide> thanks :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !commandline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !command line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command line - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - thanks! Im reading 2 books now - bash scripting, and simple linux book
<loa> hey, if i update my system it will be stable in april?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> loa, no guarantee
<Hobbsee> loa: that's the idea
<nanomad> loa: it should, it is a LTS release
<loa> by version i mean.
<Hobbsee> but there's cruft that accumulates, of course
<Hobbsee> loa: ah, yes.
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - i know python a little, java and some other languages, so it isn't hard for me to learn linux, but im using it gor only 1 and a half week :)
<nanomad> loa: well...i wouldnt be so sure. maybe may
<Hobbsee> nanomad: ?
<Hobbsee> nanomad: there aren't plans to delay currently
<nanomad> Hobbsee: i know
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - and i have deleted XP for good on the 2nd day of using it :)
<loa> How i can see my current ubuntu version( i forget comman
<Hobbsee> you know, ubuntu disapoints me.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, good, i have been use linux for 3 years, still learning stuff everyday
<nanomad> Hobbsee: but when it becomes "official" there wil be a lot of bug-fixing going on
<Hobbsee> loa: /etc/issue
<loa> oh
<loa> i remeber command
<loa> lsb_release
<Hobbsee> nanomad: no, there's lots of bugfixing going on *before* it goes official.
<nanomad> Hobbsee: ok...thats true
<Hobbsee> SRU's are a pain - better to get stuff done first
 * Hobbsee sighs at ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> it really is disappointing.
<nanomad> Hobbsee: but you cant hope to fix all the bugs that Ubuntu has in time. There will always be new ones. And one month extra for crucial installations is ok.
 * Hobbsee can be set up in ~20 mins after the install
<Hobbsee> nanomad: oh, true.  a lot of them will get put into intrepid, anyway
<nanomad> of course
<Hobbsee> so, how many bugs have you done today?
<Anthony_Schneide> what is soundbank? Tuxguitar says, that it can't load soundbank
<nanomad> i dont fix bugs ;)
<Hobbsee> nanomad: triage.
<nanomad> not many
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, java's soundbank
<Hobbsee> nanomad: get to it, then
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, a collection of mid samples
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> midi*
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - hhmmm, that's strange... I have installed it - i think i should point program to it manually
<nanomad> of course. i'm just trying to discover why flyback crashes so bad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, maybe... r u using sun's java?
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - yes, just installed it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nanomad, wat's flyback?
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: soundbank are where the midi synth gets instructions on how to play .midi files
<nanomad> [Hardy]TuTUXG: sort of time machine for Linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, maybe u need to configure to use sun's java as the default jvm
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - but i have a lot of midi aps, and that's the only one, where i have problems
<nanomad> what is the app having problems? tuxguitar?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, tuxguitar is base on java, that's y
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - how can i find where this soundbank located?
<Hobbsee> nanomad: you could update the documentation for me instead :D
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: does it display the message "soundbank error" ?
<nanomad> Hobbsee: what docs?
<Hobbsee> nanomad: freeze docs for universe
<Anthony_Schneide> yes, nanomad
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: try to close alle the running apps
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad, [Hardy]TuTUXG, stw, the same error appears in Gutsy, but program works!
<Anthony_Schneide> stw=btw
<nanomad> Hobbsee: just finish the docs so that i can translate them ;) I'm in the i18n-it ubuntu group
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/sound/soundbanks.html
<Hobbsee> nanomad: should i finish the exceptions first?  :)
<nanomad> Anthony_Schneide: http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/forum_posts.html?fid=5&tid=56&view=NEW
<Anthony_Schneide> nanomad - thanks! I think i know what i should try...
<nanomad> Hobbsee: as you wish. We are plenty of work to do
<nanomad> Hobbsee: and i'm here doing the helpdesk instead of translating ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> meh, helpdesk
 * Hobbsee replaces you with google
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, somewhere like /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/audio
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - i have found it, but now another problem - no error, but no sound either
<nanomad> Hobbsee: italian translation: untraslated->88622 needreview->8209 changed->5818
<Hobbsee> nanomad: nice work!
<Hobbsee> keep going :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Anthony_Schneide, sudo modprobe snd_seq
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and aoss ./tuxguitar
<nanomad> Hobbsee: but japaneese are close to us with 1/4 of contributors. Wow
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee is lucky with an english country
<Anthony_Schneide> [Hardy]TuTUXG - thanks ! i will try!
<Hobbsee> 21 down to 18.  plus the other lot
<Assid> the onts lok kinda crazy to me
<Assid> after the last few updates
<Hobbsee> 16...
<afflux> hm, I'm using gnome with sans-serif as the default font, and the same set using qtconfig-qt4. My psi now uses sans-serif for menus and buttons, but for example not for the contacts in the contact list or in the message window
<afflux> It uses some serifed font there
<Hobbsee> and down to 14.  nice.
<Assid> i dont get it.. fonts are messed up
<Assid> i mean the bold is nice.. but i dotn want it soo damn big
<Assid> and the normal sans-serif became thinner (atleast in thunderbird)
<afflux> what the..? I disabled any indexing in my tracker-preferences, but the tracker-applet says "hi, I'm currently indexing your files"? Why is that?
<hischild> afflux, remove the indexer to stop it doin that
<crocod> <afflux> it took me 2 weeks to find out that tracker disabling is located in sessions applet
<afflux> hm
<afflux> It seems like there's a second tracker running as root
<afflux> "sudo tracker-preferences" let's me change those settings
 * afflux doesn't like tracker being enabled per default
<crocod> i even dont know what is for
<afflux> "fast access to anything you like", I guess
<crocod> i already have access
<afflux> yep
<afflux> morning hellboy195
<hellboy195> afflux: morning? ^^ hello :)
<crocod> and i dont need to search for my files cuz i never loose them
<afflux> I guess there are some people who really like it. E.g, the c-header file searching looks nice to me. But I really don't like anyone searching my disk and centralizing any data in an index.
<crocod> this what i hated most in vista - constant useing of hdd, and one of these "features" useing hdd is indexer
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !rt
<ubotu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wondering if rt-kernel is worth to try
<Assid> the fonts are making me go blind :(
<s0u][ight> hello did someone have difficulties with usb?
<s0u][ight> lsusb gives nothing now but in gusty it worked smoothly
<nanomad> s0u][ight: works fine here
<nanomad> are ehci_hcd / usbcore and so on loaded?
<s0u][ight> not sure
<crocod> use the force... sorry, lsmod
<s0u][ight> sec. i'll boot into the new kernel
<s0u][ight> brb
<mooboo1> i type "ufw enable" and it gets enabled, but after i start computer, its disabled again
<mooboo1> :(
<stdin> add it to /etc/rc.local maybe
<mooboo1> stdin, maybe.. but should i have to?
<stdin> why not?
<Assid> waddup stdin
<mooboo1> i thought it would remember i said it was enable
<mooboo1> but im not gonna use UFW cuz its liek window firewall but worse, it dont even block ICMP
<stdin> Assid: nothing much, just trying to fix Qt :p
<mooboo1> im gonna make an own firewall rule that blocks all the packets
<Assid> oh boy
<crocod> does ufw have GUI?
<mooboo1> $ sudo ufw enable -- Firewall started and enabled on system startup
<mooboo1> look it said its enabled on startup, but its NOT!
<mooboo1> no UFW do not have GUI
<crocod> will GUI for ufw be implemented?
<Hobbsee> if someone does it
<crocod> <Hobbsee> plz do it for me
<stdin> there are other GUI frontends to iptables you can use
<crocod> i like ufw!
<DrHalan> hey what means "just before FF" -release?
<rsk> firefox?
<DrHalan> wine
<Hobbsee> crocod: dream on.
<crocod> <Hobbsee> i will pay you $10
<Hobbsee> *snort*
<Hobbsee> you'd need *way* more than that
<stdin> DrHalan: probably because it was release just before a firefox release, you'd have to ask the wine devs
<mooboo1> Hobbsee, you dont need gui for UFW, just type "sudo ufw enable" and you're set :)
<nanomad> crocod: a GUI for ufw would be strightforward....i will work on it for free ;)
<nanomad> but...isnt a GUI already planned?
<mooboo1> ufw is a script for iptables
<nanomad> mooboo1: i see ;)
<mooboo1> so if you make a gui for ufw, then you make a gui for a script for an app
<mooboo1> .p
<nanomad> lol...i just discovered that using the man page
<mooboo1> :D
<nanomad> welll..you should better use sth like guarddog
<mooboo1> guarddog?
<nanomad> iptables gui written in qt/kde
<DrHalan> uuhh awesoe flash fulscreen is in :D
<mooboo1> oh, i dont need any gui
<mooboo1> i wrote my own iptables rule
<nanomad> that was for crocod
<mooboo1> :)
<nanomad> i got a linux-based router as a firewall ;)
<nanomad> crocod: if u need a gui for the firewall try gnome-lokkit. it is old but it does the trick
<crocod> <nanomad> i used firestarter but it work bad with 2 internet connections
<nanomad> crocod: well...you got 2 internet connections on the same machine? at the same time?
<crocod> yes
<crocod> not long ago
<crocod> now not
<nanomad> O.o
<DrHalan> strange thing is ive 3 kernels to choose from but 0only one works the other ones have a different behavior on usplash (the scroll bar is movign from side to side not increasing its size) but never finish booting up
<nanomad> DrHalan: in grub try removing the splash option and see if it boots
<nanomad> DrHalan: i got the same problem. it just takes toooo long
<DrHalan> ojkay ill try thtat later thanks :)
<mooboo1> i hate when the mouse cursor spins and i have to wait for applicaions to load
<mooboo1> I WANT FAST COMPUTER!
<mooboo1> i have dualcore, gb ram, it must be fast!
<mooboo1> this ubuntu is sucks like windows vista
<nanomad> mooboo1: it is a alpha release. i doubt xp was faster while in alpha
<mooboo1> oh
<crocod> <mooboo1> dualcore is problem, try quadcore
<mooboo1> maybe ubuntu should have a "Downloads" folder, since many people like to download stuff
<nanomad> mooboo1: you should switch to gutsy
<mooboo1> crocod, but but dualcore is good, most computers cant even use quadcore
<nanomad> crocod: lol
<mooboo1> how do you from shell check if user has superuser privilegies?
<mooboo1> in slackware you checked for UID = 0
<mooboo1> but you can sudo in ubuntu
<nanomad> mooboo1: check if you are in the admin group
<nanomad> or if you are root ;)
<mooboo1> oh
<MFen> recently, some changes were made to the workspace switcher
<MFen> these changes are an abomination. are they configurable? can i turn them off?
<MFen> notably, hovering over it causes a huge, obnoxious tooltip to cover it up; and, scrolling apparently scrolls the switcher, even when it doesn't have the focus (can it even get the focus?)
<MFen> when my hand accidentally rests near my touchpad, i switch to another workspace. this is jacked up.
<kingrayray> anybody using inkscape on hardy?
<mooboo1> nope
<MFen> this workspace thing is so bad that i'm probably going to switch to kde just to get away from it
<MFen> the position i have to hold my hands is going to give me carpal tunnel if i don't figure out how to fix it
<mooboo1> in gnome?
<mooboo1> whats bad?
<lunks> Sorry if this seems to noob. :>
<lunks> I'm using hardy, which have 'b43' module available for my broadcom wireless card. But I'm not sure which driver is being used. How do I find out?
<lunks> nervermind :>
<kingrayray> hey, MFen .. i think those things you are pointing out are compiz specific but i'm not sure
<kingrayray> i'm no expert though
<marco> anyone with KDE4?
<bazhang> 4.0.1? marco? the latest kubuntu alpha5?
<arthurarchnix>  I've just upgraded... before I reboot is there a way I can save the update output log?
<arthurarchnix> Lots of error messages that may be useful for the devvs.
<marco> bazhang: yes, but with an upgrade of the kernel, 2.6.24-10
<bazhang> marco aha--how is it? I was thinking of erasing gnome and coming home to kde ;]
<Assid> is it me
<Assid> or are the fonts looking horrible in openoffice
<bazhang> its the fonts
<marco> bazhang: it worked fine with kernel 2.6.24-5
<marco> in any case, kde4 is a beauty, I love it :)
<marco> just I've problems with konsole
<bazhang> marco ah, that seems to broken lots of things
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/screenshot1_2.png
<marco>  2.6.24-10 you mean? I started having problems with  2.6.24-8
<Assid> here
<Assid> the text below is generic english using tahoma font
<Assid> and it looks err. messed
<Assid> so damn thin
<bazhang> yah I saw that
<Benji2> isn't tahoma a microsoft-only font ? if so, it may have been substitued
<bazhang> marco well I've been using gnome so no idea--but the recent kernel updates have caused problems all around ;[
<Assid> Benji2: alot of the fonts are just messed
<Assid> even dejavu sans is bad in openoffice
<Benji2> did you try to tweak things in gnome-font-properties ?
<Assid> and since 2-3 days.. my fonts look like they are on drugs
<Assid> nope Benji2
<Assid> some of the fonts look super huge (bold type)
<Assid> err brb.. changing networks
<lunks> I've got a broadcom and this new b43 driver and from what I've searched, looks like it supports monitor mode. But I can't seem to set it on Hardy.
<lunks> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<lunks>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> okay back
<Assid> so what about these fonts
<Assid> ever since the fonts are "thicker" elsewhere.. its been a bit messed
<MFen> kingrayray: i don't have compiz installed
<kingrayray> MFen, oh, lol then i'm wrong :)
<Benji2> and what makes the font suddenly rendering bad ?
<arthurarchnix> Ok... upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy hasn't gone well so far. Upgrade manager has failed to install. sudo apt-get -f install failed because of a corrupt deb. So I ran sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<arthurarchnix> And it still fails.
<arthurarchnix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57955/
<arthurarchnix> Also, the window list is invisible, and my sound is horribly distorted.
<arthurarchnix> Does someone have a link for the laptop testing page? I would like to fill out an upgrade report for the devs.
<arthurarchnix> I've got my gutsy install on a separate partition. I just wanted to do some hardy testing.
<afflux> arthurarchnix: I think there are bug reports about the issue you pasted
<afflux> let me check
<afflux> arthurarchnix: bug 196829
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196829 in python-central "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in prepare()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196829
<arthurarchnix> thansk afflux
<afflux> arthurarchnix: uh, and there are some more with the same problem
<iositd> what was the update command to update via interwebz?
<getoo> hi , can u guys tell me whats safer to uncomment on my /etc/apt/source.list  http://geocities.com/l1l_bastard/list.txt
<getoo> please
<getoo> i got repo and canonical commented but i feel i have to many commented
<kingrayray> iositd, i think it's update-manager -d
<kingrayray> might want to verify that though.
<iositd> kingrayray, yeah ... found the command line variation on that :-)
<spiekey> hi
<bazhang> spiekey: that link should re-direct you to the nearest mirror to you--did so for me ;]
<bazhang> spiekey: you could also get official torrent or the one from linuxtracker.org
<bazhang> getoo: just a moment let me check
<spiekey> i am downloading with 5kb/sec :-/
<spiekey> can i manually choose a mirror?
<bazhang> arg spiekey the torrent is likely faster just a moment let me check
<bazhang> getoo: way to many commented out ;]
<bazhang> getoo: the backports should be, but multiverse etc?
<getoo> bazhang: thank u
<getoo> thats what i thought
<bazhang> getoo no worries ;]
<spiekey> :)
<getoo> so i uncommented the last 6
<getoo> with multiverse and security
<bazhang> sounds like a plan
<getoo> cool , thanx bazhang i am using b43 for wifi , anyway i can cahnge that cause it shows wplan0_rename ... not that it bothers me that much .. i did look up google and nothing in there helped me
<getoo> wplan0_rename
<getoo> grrrr
<getoo> wlan0_rename
<getoo> i mean to change it to wlan0 or even eth1 or 2
<bazhang> getoo yeah that could take a while to get sorted--I had to do a workaround for my intel 3945 wifi--and that is the most supported in all of linux ;]
<iositd> seems like update manager fails to update itself when updating from gutsy to hardy ...
<getoo> cool , also sound dont work ;-)  HDA-Intel ... apparently its a bug .. works in gutsy just fine :)
<iositd> correct?
<bazhang> getoo if we compiled a list of what worked in (final) gutsy and (alpha) hardy it would be long indeed ;]
<bazhang> iositd: not sure; my trackerd is broken though ;]
<h3sp4wn> Did trackerd ever work
<h3sp4wn> I think its pretty useless
<iositd> bazhang, trackerd? ... is ...
<bazhang> iositd: the blinking magnifying glass in the top panel--wont stop blinking at me ;]
<iositd> bazhang, aahw ... finally something's blinking at you yet you don't like it? :P
<bazhang> iositd: hahaha
<iositd> bazhang, well updating from 7,10 is def broken ... as i did it on a clean install of 7.10
<bazhang> iositd: welcome to the bug gold rush! ;]
<iositd> bazhang, thanks :D <3 it
<bazhang> hehe
<mohbana> whats the command for changing the owner of the file?
<mohbana> or directory? thanks
<lemonade> mohbana: chown
<iositd> <3 it
<iositd> router kicked me off
<strabes> anyone know why, on suspend and resume, my laptop makes a little beep sound? It's not the system beep; it goes through my speakers
<strabes> and is anyone else experiencing this on hardy
<lemonade> strabes: and it's not caused by closing the lid?
<lemonade> because on default it makes the beep-sound
<strabes> lemonade: not sure, it beeps on resume too; let me turn off suspending when lid is close and test it
<lemonade> ok, dunno - suspend doesn't work for me
<strabes> oh, you're right; it is just the lid opening and closing
<lemonade> yeah, you can disable it from gnome sound settings
<strabes> is there a way to disable that? it's extremely annoying heh
<strabes> oh, i found it. I had to uncheck the "use sound to notify in event of an error" in the power management preferences window
<strabes> on the general tab
<iositd> what causes the error then?
<strabes> iositd: not sure; apparently it's beeping on other people's computers too
<strabes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4429691
<iositd> strabes, right ...
<iositd> well once my download is done i'll check on mine :-)
<strabes> alrighty
<iositd> yet my download is so annoyingly slow
 * h3sp4wn wonders about my finger print scanner in hardy
<h3sp4wn> It should technically be able to work as it does for SLES 10
<DrHalan> hey guys, anyone having probs with the nv drivers?
<_emet_> good video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC3-DRb2vYs
<_emet_> !info celestia
<_emet_> !info celestia hardy
<ubotu> celestia (source: celestia): A real-time visual space simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 64 kB
<picard_pwns_kirk> anyone else having troubles with opengl?
<bazhang> not here picard_pwns_kirk
<h3sp4wn> Not opengl - xv if I use exa with radeon
<h3sp4wn> Otherwise everything is fine - (nvidia-glx-new / radeon)
<picard_pwns_kirk> all of my opengl apps seem to render flat surfaces funny-like
<picard_pwns_kirk> gltron, urban terror, celestia, flightgear
<h3sp4wn> using which gl library
<picard_pwns_kirk> mesa
<[chr0n0s]> what version of kernel hardy has?
<picard_pwns_kirk> no clue
<h3sp4wn> 2.6.24
<Artimus> [chr0n0s]: h3sp4wn is correct, 2.6.24
<[chr0n0s]> thanks
<h3sp4wn> (Any of the point stuff probably eventually it will have it but without checking specifically its speculation) and its a distro kernel so its patched heavily
<h3sp4wn> But not like the RHEL ones
<Artimus> I just love seeing things like this in apt-get: kformula-kde4 1:1.9.96.0~that.is.really.1.9.95.3-1ubuntu3
<DrHalan> hey peeps, if i set the driver to nv it doesnt detect my screen anymore :8
<picard_pwns_kirk> don't set it to nv :P
<DrHalan> so how do i get 3d acceleration, btw yesterday it worked :S
<s3phiroth> hi there. sometimes when i click things on my gnome panel the panel becomes...invisible. it's still there (because i can still click on stuff) but i can't see it, unless i kill it and wait for it to start again. i'm not using desktop effects. anyone else has this issue ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> DrHalan: use the proprietary nvidia driver
<s3phiroth> i'll provide a screenshot in a minute
<DrHalan> oh theres a difference? i activate them and on reboot i get the same thing
<DrHalan> that it doesnt detect em
<picard_pwns_kirk> nv doesn't have 3-d
<picard_pwns_kirk> "nvidia" does
<s3phiroth> whoa...it appeared out of nothing
<s3phiroth> lol
<DrHalan> yeah but nvidia doesnt work etier
<s3phiroth> i got the screenshot anyway
<picard_pwns_kirk> it should work
<slafko> hello everyone...
<bazhang> hi slafko
<s3phiroth> http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=invisiblebarmy2.png
<s3phiroth> here
<s3phiroth> maybe i could turn this into a lolcat...INVISIBLE PANEL !
<slafko> which package I have to install to server to have Generic GDI Foomatic/gdi?
<s3phiroth> what's the name of the olg gnome art manager ? i'm assuming it changed because i can't find it in the packages
<DrHalan> okay gonna reboot now with nvidia letttss see :9
<s3phiroth> s/olg/old/
<DanaG> YAY:
<DanaG>   * ACPI: video: Rationalise ACPI backlight implementation
<DanaG>   * ACPI: video: Ignore ACPI video devices that aren't present in hardware
<DrHalan> damn
<DrHalan> nvidia drivers just dont work over here :8
<yeltsinator> Hi, I've got an HP P1505 and when I use the fooxqx driver to manually create and xqx file and then cp it to /dev/usb/lp0 the printer works, but in cups it doesn't. I have the uri set to usb://dev/usb/lp0 and I can't think of anything else that could be wrong..
<Assid> update manager not updatable?
<prasanna> hey guys, i'm trying to link a new icon i have to the 'quit' feature. i like this new icon and wish to have it on my desktop
<prasanna> where if i click on it, it'll bring up the 'log off, restart, shut down, etc' menu
<prasanna> how do i link the icon?
<DrHalan> noboy else has problems with glx-new?
<DrHalan> nviida-glx*
<bazhang> some have complained of late yes
<DrHalan> but its really stange yesterday they worked :(
<DrHalan> today i boot up and its say that it can not determine the screen size etc :(
<DrHalan> thinj ill try the old glx
<bazhang> probably a wise choice
<DrHalan> hehe :P
<bazhang> ;]
<mooboo1> so how do i add a shortcut on my desktop to a game? whenever i do, the game complains that it cant find the other files it need, it only works to make shortcuts to single-file-programs such as gcalc and gedit
<DrHalan> bazhang, but if i activate the driver it remvos glx and installs glx-new :P
<bazhang> arg that stinks DrHalan
<prasanna> when i boot up, up pops a keyring, is there away i can disable this? i assume its related to my wifi connection?
<mooboo1> when i make a launcher on the desktop to /home/user/game/executable, it tries to find 'textures' on the desktop instead of in /home/user/game/executable, why?
<Gigamo> Hi, for some reason, after doing the upgrades after installing alpha 5, my language is changed to German, and I cant change it back to english. I am using Xubuntu alpha 5
<Gigamo> or, maybe I can change it back, but I dont find where since everything is jibberish
<mooboo1> Gigamo, then learn German.
<Gigamo> ;)
<mooboo1> lol
<mooboo1> Sooner or later you will have to learn it anyways, one day everyone will be speaking German, trust me... you will see!
<Gigamo> this is not an answer to my question :D
<mooboo1> yeh i know, im an asshat lol
<scizzo-> mooboo1: the game is installed in /home/something/game/ ?
<mooboo1> perhaps System->Adminstration->Language
<Gigamo> so, how do I change it back?
<mooboo1> mooboo1, yeah
<mooboo1> scizzo-, ya
<Gigamo> and how is this called in german?
<mooboo1> Gigamo, dunno.. google translation
<scizzo-> Gigamo: what does: locale tell you in the terminal?
<scizzo-> Gigamo: paste the output in pastebin
<mooboo1> System -> Administration -> Sprache
<scizzo-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gigamo> scizzo-: lang=de_de.utf-8
<Gigamo> everything is set to de
<Gigamo> :P
<scizzo-> Gigamo: right
<scizzo-> Gigamo: cat /etc/environment
<mooboo1> wow, ubuntu is so dumb, i open firefox, copy a string, then when i close firefox, i cant paste it anymore
<mooboo1> you could do this in windows 3.11, in like 20 years ago
<mooboo1> ubuntu still havent catch up
<scizzo-> mooboo1: actually that means its not using a history of the paste
<Gigamo> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usrlocal/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Gigamo> @ scizzo-
<scizzo-> mooboo1: its actually a normal behaviour in a what
<scizzo-> s/what/way/g
<mooboo1> scizzo-, it means its so dumb it forgets what i copied, and makes me cannot paste, its not normal behaviour
<scizzo-> mooboo1: and you are really negativ
<mooboo1> yes
<scizzo-> so why go in here and complain?
<scizzo-> Gigamo: well sounds like the locales are changed then
<mooboo1> because i i try to migrate away from windows cuz its proprietary, but ubuntu is sucks
<Gigamo> sure does
<Gigamo> :P
<Gigamo> the question is how to I set them back without using gdm since I dont use gdm :)
<scizzo-> mooboo1: then go back to windows if that is so cool for you....
<bazhang> indeed
<mooboo1> scizzo-, but its proprietary... but maybe... atleast it works...
<bazhang> heh
<scizzo-> Gigamo: one sec
<scizzo-> Gigamo: type: gnome-language-selector in a terminal
<scizzo-> Gigamo: that will give you the selector for the language
<Gigamo> im using xfce, dont know if that matters
<scizzo-> Gigamo: well me also
<Gigamo> k
<scizzo-> mooboo1: what exactly do you mean with patterns when using the executable from a icon on the desktop?
<mooboo1> scizzo-, patterns? what you say?
<scizzo-> mooboo1: and for the record the hardy release is still development and migrating from windows to a development version of a system is not really the best way to go......
<mooboo1> scizzo-, well i got bored of Gutsy
<scizzo-> mooboo1: you where talking about textures or something being wrong after trying to start a game
<Gigamo> scizzo- the problem is worse than that
<Gigamo> it says the en_us language pack is broken
<Gigamo> and I cant reinstall it
<scizzo-> Gigamo: well lets start at one place
<mooboo1> scizzo-, /home/user/game/executable needs to load /home/user/game/textures, so when I make a shortcut to /home/user/game/executable on the desktop, it tries to find the textures file on the desktop instead of in /home/user/game/
<scizzo-> Gigamo: hmmm in apt-get?
<Gigamo> yes
<bazhang> Gigamo: yeah I am getting that error as well
<mooboo1> and since it cant find it on the desktop (because it look in wrong place), it dont start
<scizzo-> Gigamo: apt-get update ; apt-get -f install
<scizzo-> Gigamo: try that
<scizzo-> Gigamo: see what happens
<scizzo-> mooboo1: what game is this?
<s0u][ight> how do i enable usb ports?
<scizzo-> mooboo1: since the actual game usually sets the paths within the executable
<Gigamo> scizzo- I cant even remove the package
<Gigamo> something with openoffice
<scizzo-> s0u][ight: they should be enabled from the start
<Gigamo> but since I dont understand any german
<Gigamo> this is pretty retarded :D
<bazhang> iirc you have to set the broken filter in synaptic and do it there (though cli will certainly work too)
<mooboo1> scizzo-, Tibia
<s0u][ight> lsusb gives nothing scizzo-
<mooboo1> scizzo-, the game tries to look for the textures in the same directory it resides in
<scizzo-> mooboo1: what happens if you cd /home/somehting/game/ and run it from there?
<mooboo1> scizzo-, works perfectly
<scizzo-> s0u][ight: what hardware are you trying to use for the USB?
<mooboo1> scizzo-, just shortcut on the desktop dont work
<s0u][ight> webcam and usb stick
<s0u][ight> the modules worked in gusty
<scizzo-> mooboo1: try using sh /home/something/game/executable
<s0u][ight> for the webcam
<scizzo-> s0u][ight: does dmesg say anything?
<s0u][ight> sec.
<mooboo1> doesnt work
<scizzo-> Gigamo: language-support-en this package?
<s0u][ight> http://pastebin.com/m5b537e3 scizzo-  take a look at this
<scizzo-> s0u][ight: seems like it does not recognize it
<scizzo-> Gigamo: you should be able to purge the package....
<s0u][ight> nothing is plugged in atm
<Gigamo> i'm not apparently, errors about openoffice
<Gigamo> but nvm, Ive always wanted to give Arch a try :D
<scizzo-> Gigamo: can you place the errors in a pastebin please?
<Gigamo> I have already rebooted
<scizzo-> ok
<Gigamo> thanks though
<s0u][ight> brb
<Gigamo> I will wait for alpha 6/beta 1 before reinstalling ubuntu :P
<scizzo-> mooboo1: sh /home/something/game/executable
<scizzo-> mooboo1: try placing that line in the icon thingy command instead
<mooboo1> i did
<mooboo1> 'sh' is for run shell scripts, not binary executables
<scizzo-> and how do you start the game?
<loa> can someone explain why hibernate is broken in 2.6.24.10
<loa> but in 2.6.24.5 all is ok :(
<mooboo1> scizzo-, i click on "Home directory", then enter subdirectory, then double-click on the executable
<mooboo1> and it works, but i want a shortcut on my desktop, so i dont have to open home directory, open subdir, and double click on executable
<scizzo-> hold on
<scizzo-> this is a wine install
<iositd> instead of running off i figure it's easier to ask here first ...
<Shyde> mooboo1: write a small bash script file "#!/bin/bash    cd /to/the/gamedir      /to/the/game/executable", the 3 commands in a new line each
<Shyde> mooboo1: and put that somewhere, and let the desktop shortcut run that
<iositd> what are all those messages about unknown media type in type
<mooboo1> ok
<scizzo-> mooboo1: did you even consider reading the install help?
<scizzo-> mooboo1: there is actually a guide for a bash script in the install guide
<scizzo-> #!/bin/bash
<scizzo-> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\Tibia
<scizzo-> WINEDEBUG=-all wine Tibia.exe engine 0
<scizzo-> that is the script
<scizzo-> according to the doc
<mooboo1> Shyde, thanks
<loa> can someone explain why hibernate is broken, is there bug report already?
<DrHalan> theres a linux version for tibia btw ;)
<mooboo1> scizzo-, im using the Linux binary, not wine
<mooboo1> DrHalan, yes i use the Linux version, do you use it too?
<DrHalan> i used to  but thign is the right-click menus didnt work
<mooboo1> DrHalan, disable compiz ;)
<DrHalan> for tibia no way
<DrHalan> dont really like tibia
<mooboo1> DrHalan, then goto CompizConfig Settings Manager (CCSM) and change settings for "Window Decorator" to give an exception to Tibia
<DrHalan> but atm i dont even run  compiz cause nvidia-glx-new is broken for me
<mooboo1> its the "window decorator" plugin for compiz that cuases the trouble
<mooboo1> ho
<mooboo1> oh*
<DrHalan> but anyways tibia is a bit crappy ;)
<mooboo1> Shyde, it works, but this "hack" is not acceptable for normal users, this is far too complex/difficult
<mooboo1> DrHalan, yeah
<DrHalan> though it used to be fun playing uit but now ith all that new "features" like the auto aming its crap
<CarlFK> shouldn't this use sudo?
<CarlFK> run "do-release-upgrade -d" in a terminal window"
<mooboo1> DrHalan, without auto-aim, people used bots anyways
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e7f287c730b93116f89de7ea7e05efbe95fa6dd1
<Flannel> CarlFK: The desktop version doesn't mention it either.  It may prompt you for a password internally.
<CarlFK> Flannel: I'll run it as described and see what happens
<Flannel> CarlFK: thanks.  Make sure you change the wiki if it does need sudo.
<DrHalan> okay nvidia the second attempt :S
<Assid> i cant update :(
<Assid> some packages arent being found
<Flannel> Assid: pastebin the errors
<Shyde> mooboo1: true but that should be the application's fault
<mooboo1> Shyde, its applications fault that you cant specify a launch path?
<Assid> hold on.. trying to update with apt-get lets see what happens
<mooboo1> Windows have launch path, just right-click on shortcut, and it even defaults to have a path to where the other file is
<Shyde> no but it should check if the relative paths are correct
<mooboo1> it does the right thing by checking for the file in same directory as the executable file instead of try some stuff with harcoded paths and stuff
<mooboo1> its the OS which is dumb
<Shyde> not the OS, just gnome in that case
<prasanna> hmmm anyone else have problems with GNOME Setting Daemon after the recent update?
<iositd> tab completion doesn't work in bash?
<DrHalan> damnit nvidia-glx-new doesnt work :(
<iositd> DrHalan, wasn't it nvidia-glx-new-dev the one you need? (if i remember right)
<DrHalan> iositd isnt that the source?
<iositd> DrHalan, yeah ... that's what i was thinking ... yet i was recommended to install those ...
<iositd> but
<iositd> define not working?
<DrHalan> and now it works? :P
<iositd> DrHalan, yeah it does for me
<iositd> DrHalan, i'll skip the 10 hour part where my box wouldn't even properly boot to gdm
<DrHalan> well it did for me yesterday (was even palying a 3d game)
<DrHalan> This is the 'new' driver for newer chipsets.  Unless your chipset is
<DrHalan> explicitly listed in the nvidia-glx-new description, please use the
<DrHalan> nvidia-glx driver, which is more compatibl
<DrHalan> hm guess a geforce 7 fits int here
<DrHalan> but dunno i dont think i updated the drivers or anything and now i always get stuck in front of gdm as you said
<iositd> DrHalan, i've got a 7000m which runs using the nvidia-glx-new package ...
<DrHalan> ive a 7900Gt but dunno what happened yesterday
<iositd> odd
<iositd> DrHalan, nothing special?
<iositd> tried the m$ method?
<DrHalan> which?
<iositd> reboot :p
<DrHalan> trow the tower againste the wall?
<DrHalan> ahh that one
<DrHalan> yeah sure i activate restricted drivers
<DrHalan> and then it asks me to reboot
<DrHalan> on reboot i get that problem right befroe gdm
<iositd> hmm
<iositd> define problem?
<DrHalan> i found the same thing on a german forum. you arent german right? so im gonna paste the message somewhere for oyu
<DrHalan> or whateve rpaste
<DrHalan> its just
<DrHalan> i end up in  the "low graphics mode"
<DrHalan> where i can select drivers and screen
<iositd> DrHalan, i'm dutch, yet i speak french, dutch, english and ....... german
<DrHalan> but i cant set the nvidia driver only nv or vesa
<iositd> :P
<DrHalan> wow dutch. you people are so cool :)
<DrHalan> whatever ^^
<iositd> lol
<DrHalan> i doubt that its the same message though
<DrHalan> i just end up in low graphics mode
<iositd> yeah ... i've seen it before
<iositd> you tried to run (despite it's epic uselessness) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<DrHalan> dunno if been googleing a lot but cant find anything abot that problem
<DrHalan> i did the nvida thing
<iositd> DrHalan, i've had it myself ... yet attempting to reinstall it fixed it ...
<DrHalan> welll i reinstalled it
<DrHalan> gonan try envy
<DrHalan> ahg dont really like betraying the repositories
<iositd> seems like i'm stuck using ndiswrapper
<napsy_> Hello. What's the name of the panel that is suimular to avant window navigator?
<iositd> i dont know avant window navigator. You mean nautilus? gnome?
<napsy_> no it's a composite panel that looks like that in macos x
<iositd> i think that's a plugin for compiz
<napsy_> hm
<iositd> you mean the shortcut bar thingy on the bottom right?
<napsy_> no
<WorkingOnWise> how much ram can 32 bit Hardy use max?
<napsy_> WorkingOnWise: guessing 4 gb
<iositd> yup
<WorkingOnWise> I know thats the theory, but I have read places where it is actually 3.3, 3.7, or 3.6 iirc, partly based on hardware and kernal issues, but none of it was specificlly AMD64 info, or 2.6.24 kernel. I think I have to drop down to 3 bit for browser compatability issues with flash and java stuff, but want to know first the issues I'll hit on a 4gb machine
<napsy_> WorkingOnWise: i think ubuntu kernel has highmem enabled by default so it enables you to have large ram (over 1 terra)
<napsy_> how much ram will the system use depends on the programs you will run
<WorkingOnWise> is that the current issue, just whether highmem is on in the kernel?
<mohbana> where can i request packages?
<napsy_> WorkingOnWise: yes if highmem is not in kernel, the system will recognise only 2 gb system ram
<WorkingOnWise> i have to run xp in a vm for my radio show, so I usually hover around 2.3gb used  :(
<WorkingOnWise> ok. thats good to know. if I can only see 2gb, I'll just roll my own kernel
<WorkingOnWise> thanks
<napsy_> if you have 4 gb ram then that's not the problem since ubuntu uses around 300 mb for usual desktop
<WorkingOnWise> yeah, untill I turn on all the stuff I run..then it inflates to around 750
<WorkingOnWise> which is still good
<napsy_> still no problem if you have 4 gb of it :-)
<WorkingOnWise> thanks. gotta go back stuff and switch from and64 to 32 bit Hardy  ;)
<CarlFK> * The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
<CarlFK> came from do-release-upgrade -d
<CarlFK> should I enter that in lp?
<mooboo1> in firefox3, if i select "google" in quicksearch, and type, it auto-completes with words that google suggest, but not on wikipedia
<mooboo1> does anyone have it so wikipedia suggest words too?
<mohbana> where can i request packages?
<mooboo1> i dont knows
<mooboo1> in synaptic, there are like 25000 packages
<mooboo1> you need more?
<mooboo1> ;)
<mooboo1> try bugs.launchpad.net maybe
<mohbana> lastest eclipse builds
<mohbana> we are still on 3.2
<mooboo1> then new will come sometime
<mooboo1> when lazy maintainer update
<DanaG> Hmm, any ETA for -11 linux-ubuntu-modules package?
<DanaG> I can't build mac80211 or iwl3945 out-of-tree.
<oliver_g_> hello
<oliver_g_> so, will this new theme really be the default in Hardy?
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble with VirtualBox on the latest Gutsy - it says that the proper kernel modules aren't installed. How do I get VirtualBox modules for the latest kernel?
<RyanPrior> Not latest Gutsy -- latest Hardy. Sorry.
<DanaG> Solution for not-available LUM: build it myself.
<DanaG> (That's my own solution to my own problem I posed earlier.)
<mooboo1> make new release of Wine
<mooboo1> i get angry, its old!
<mooboo1> and worse, its BROKEN!
<mooboo1> at least microsoft dont make broken things
<mooboo1> wine dont run
<mooboo1> it segfault
<teamcobra> mooboo: then don't run alphas of hardy, use gutsy which is stable
<teamcobra> there's a reason one is stable and LTS, and the other is currently alpha
<mooboo1> gutsy sucks, its old, its dont have weather applet!
<teamcobra> mooboo: yes it does, google "screenlets"
<mooboo1> google? oh plz, if i have to lift a finger, its too much
<teamcobra> yeah, I guess it is
<mooboo1> microsoft dont tell you to rtfm or google
<teamcobra> and ubuntu doesn't charge $400 for an os
<teamcobra> so it's a toss-up
<teamcobra> learn to read, or shell out $400
<mooboo1> its cheaper than 400$ and its worth it
<mooboo1> if it works
<teamcobra> I personally think reading is a useful skill
<mooboo1> i personally think time is a valuable resource that is limited
<teamcobra> mooboo: vista has wasted a lot of my time too
<teamcobra> but you can't really debug/fix things broken in it
<mooboo1> Windows TCO is cheaper than Linux. Linux is only free if you don't value your time.
<teamcobra> I'm just putting it in perspective... you came into a channel bashing an alpha release of an os because it isn't stable
<h3sp4wn> Nah I cannot use Windows efficiently
<teamcobra> no shit it isn't stable, it's ALPHA
<teamcobra> and now you're trolling
<joanie> hey all.  Anyone know where/what controls Tab completion for apt-get?
<h3sp4wn> (Honestly - Windows is only easier for people who think other than logically)
<h3sp4wn> joanie: zsh
<mooboo1> they say its alpha, but if you check on release schedule, there is no beta or release candidate, why?
<teamcobra> probably because it'll hit those milestones when it's ready
<mooboo1> yeah think logically is use terminal, read man page, modify config files, and compile stuff from source
<teamcobra> as the final is due for April  (8.04 = april 2008)
<h3sp4wn> /usr/share/zsh/4.3.4/functions/Completion/Debian/_apt
<mooboo1> yeah and i checked launchpad, and there been things reported 4 years ago, that still not fixed, like uhm,... copy&paste
<teamcobra> mooboo: and efficiently means throw money at anything that doesn't work, and if it still doesn't work, pray the developers fix it
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: Thats not broken
<joanie> thanks h3sp4wn
<teamcobra> and in gutsy I've never had a prob w/ copy and paste
<h3sp4wn> there has always been 2 buffers deliberately
<awalton__> mooboo1, please continue your rant in ##windows, or help fix the "problems" as you see. complaining, especially in here, isn't helpful.
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, yeah linux people always say "oh thats not a bug, thats a feature", if copy a string, then close the app, you cant paste anymore
<teamcobra> I mean, why not run the stable release, do an apt-get upgrade to get newer packages, and enjoy it
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: depends which  buffer its in
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, i dont care what buffer it is in, if i copy something, i want to be able to paste it, even if i close the app
<teamcobra> instead of running an unstable release, and complaining that it isn;t stable (which it won't be, and you should _not_ run ALPHAS on boxes that you need to be STABLE)
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: Well just put it in the right one
<teamcobra> I'm going back to work ;p
<h3sp4wn> or use a Mac or Windows - I really don't care
<mooboo1> teamcobra, copy&paste dont work in gutsy either, try copy a string, close the app, and paste, see? it dont work
<joanie> isn't that a bug (or feature) of the app?  I thought I read something in some docs (pygtk is my guess atm) about that
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, put what in the right one?
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: read about X and buffers
<mooboo1> in windows or mac, i never have to read about buffers or be a geek, i just use it, and it works
<teamcobra> hrm, that's funny
<teamcobra> I just opened a file in gedit, copied, closed gedit, and pasted into a term
<teamcobra> no problems whatsoever
<mooboo1> wow
<awalton__> teamcobra, please don't bother feeding the troll.
<mooboo1> teamcobra, wow it worked for me too, but now try firefox
<teamcobra> yeah, I really shouldn't ;p I've got a remaster to pump out
<mooboo1> teamcobra, try open firefox, copy something, close firefox, and paste
<awalton__> mooboo1, if it doesn't work, file a bug, find out why it doesn't work, and fix it.
<joanie> at the risk of making awalton__ unhappy.... ;-)  mooboo1 that's a FF bug; not a ubuntu bug; not a linux bug.  bugzilla.mozilla.org
<awalton__> joanie, that doesn't make me unhappy, that makes me very happy.
<mooboo1> joanie, well it pisses me off nonetheless lol
<awalton__> it's just the irrelevant "this doesn't work" stuff that I can't stand. if you're not going to be helpful, why bother complaining at all?
<h3sp4wn> joanie: bash uses /etc/bash_completion (which sources everything in /etc/bash_completion.d) but I dunno I much prefer to use zsh anyway
 * joanie wonders if h3sp4wn knows what docs she should be reading if she wants bash to automatcomplete
<joanie> hehehe h3sp4wn you read my mind
<joanie> thanks again h3sp4wn
<mooboo1> joanie, i dont have mozilla.bugzilla account, if you have, can you plz report
<awalton__> mooboo1, they don't cost anything ;).
<mooboo1> awalton__, yeah but i find many bugs, and ppl always say "goto their bugzilla and report it", and i have to register launchpad, bugzilla.gnome, bugzilla.mozilla, and 1000 other sites
<h3sp4wn> joanie: Look at - tail -3 /etc/skel/.bashrc (check you have them in ~/.bashrc - should be default for a user but not for root
<awalton__> mooboo1, Launchpad is a universal bug forwarding platform.
<awalton__> if you file it there and make it known, it will get forwarded upstream.
<h3sp4wn> If you are using sudo anyway doesn't matter (and if for some reason you need completion for root you can just . /etc/bash_completion
<mooboo1> mooboo1, yeah but on launchpad, ppl tell me "oh this it not but in ubuntu, report it on the bugzilla.gnome.org"
<awalton__> that sounds bogus to me, especially as I've been working on gnome and we get bug forwards from launchpad daily.
<mooboo1> and when someoen report it, the assholes mark it "WONT FIX!" look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/21202
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21202 in xulrunner-1.9 "firefox doesn't work with gtk clipboard management" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<awalton__> looks like it says "undecided, confirmed" to me.
<h3sp4wn> Dunno why people are so in love with firefox anyway
<mooboo1> firefox (Ubuntu)   	  [edit]  Won't Fix   	  [edit]  Low   	  [edit]    	   Mozilla Bugs
<awalton__> that's because it's not a firefox bug
<awalton__> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311340
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 311340 in XP Toolkit/Widgets "Should implement the freedesktop.org specification for clipboard management (clipboard data (buffer) is lost when window closed)" [Normal,New]
<awalton__> it's a mozilla/xulrunner bug.
<mooboo1> welll, i get pissed, cuz i dont care whos fault it, IT DONT WORK, and they can point finger
<mooboo1> i just want them to fix it, i dont care whos fault it is
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: They don't owe you anything
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: Pay them to fix it if you want
<awalton__> mooboo1, then offer to pay to get it fixed.
<mooboo1> pay?? then i can buy windows
<joanie> h3sp4wn: Because they are working like crazy to make it accessible for folks with disabilities among other reasons :-)
<mooboo1> in windows its already fixed
<awalton__> sure, if that's what you want.
<mooboo1> 20 years ago
<mooboo1> i use firefox cuz you cant surf to porno without spyware
<awalton__> if you care, you'll do something about it.
<mooboo1> also cuz you can have adblock
<h3sp4wn> joanie: More so than konqueror 4 ?
<awalton__> offer to give the developers a backrub, buy them a beer in the pub, annoy them about how irritating it is.
<mooboo1> konqurerorr is sucks, its bloatware
<mooboo1> its got more buttons than microsoft office lol
<joanie> h3sp4wn: oh gosh yeah.  Maybe when all this qt4 accessibility stuff gets worked out (totally above my head) that will change
<awalton__> more productive than sitting in here moaning about it.
<joanie> h3sp4wn: but right now, the FF a11y team is bending over backwards to get atk/at-spi support working for us
<h3sp4wn> joanie: I found it very snappy etc
<mooboo1> also linux people spread so much fud, they say windows crash and unstable and bluescreen, i used XP for 5 years without a bluescreen, but linux crash all the time for me
<mooboo1> and linux peopel say windows has to restart for every update, then i use ubuntu, and it ask me to restart computer when i install updates too
<oliver_g_> are you practicising for some kind of "microsofties vs ubuntulovers" fight?
<awalton__> good, fix it.
<awalton__> or stop whining.
<h3sp4wn> joanie: seemed quite nice (I cannot justify kde4 and kde3 and gtk apps all at once though)
<oliver_g_> with mooboo1 as sparring partner?
<joanie> h3sp4wn: understood.  As an Orca developer, I use gnome :-)
<mooboo1> kde3 sucks. kde4 looked promising, but they screwed it up by making a crappy theme with zero usability
<teamcobra> yeh, kde3 sucks
<teamcobra> or not. ;p
 * oliver_g_ is confused
<Aondo> i recently installed update, and i had to do 7 reboots, for all my stuff to work as i want it to :D with a (ubuntu) linux install you only have to boot once becaus of kernel updates :D
<awalton__> I wish I could buy stock in trolls.
<teamcobra> I remember kde 1.8, and it wasn't bad then
<teamcobra> awalton: then we'd all be rich ;)
 * joanie laughs at awalton__
<mooboo1> Aondo, no not  only kernel update, nvidia drivers update, xorg updates, and lots of other updates too
<awalton__> teamcobra, we'd have ubuntu funded for eternity.
<oliver_g_> awalton__: well _is_ he a troll, or is he just mimicing a typical troll for comedy?
 * joanie thinks that would have been a better buy than the tech sector way back when (d'oh!)
<Aondo> mooboo1  if you know how, it is not required to reboot for nvidia nor xorg. ONLY for a kernel change is required
<oliver_g_> awalton__: I really can't tell, from the earlier lines at least
<awalton__> oliver_g_, misspelled words, flaming about specific bugs rather than attempting to fix them, generalizing specific defects.. yeah I'd say he's a real troll.
<Aondo> but usually those updates happen at the same time, and you have to do one time reboot
<mooboo1> Aondo, well i dont know how, it tells me i have to reboot, and i dont want to read man page, rtfm, google, to read how to not restart, i just want it to "just work"
<oliver_g_> awalton__: well ok then
<mooboo1> ubuntu is less stable than Windows ME
<mooboo1> and windows ME sucked
<oliver_g_> mooboo1: well why don't you use XP if it works for you?
<joanie> h3sp4wn: I could hug you.  tab-completion is back (bash_completion package wasn't even installed)
<Aondo> mooboo1, it does just work :) only reason why you have to install the nvidia driver is becaus nvidia is a "restricted" driver meaning not open source
<mooboo1> even beta version of windows is more stable
<mooboo1> oliver_g_, i do, i have it on the other disk
<awalton__> oliver_g_, and you had to doubt it, if anything that last line proved it... >_>.
<joanie> beautiful, beautiful tab completion
<joanie> :-)
<joanie> funny how the little things make such a difference
<mooboo1> Aondo, even if it was not restricted, i would still need to update it, so your argument fail
<oliver_g_> awalton__: I encounter satirical troll comedy every day at heise.de :-D
<Aondo> mooboo1, you dont need to update it, but install it! becaus it is never there in the begining
<oliver_g_> awalton__: it's difficult to tell with a troll that makes such ridicouls comments, whether it's real or fun
<mooboo1> Aondo, yeah but i installed it, now i just need to update it, and everytime i do, it requires reboot
<awalton__> oliver_g_, german equivalent to slashdot/digg?
<oliver_g_> awalton__: yes
<joanie> anyhoo, I've gotta get back to work.  Thanks everyone for the help!!!
<awalton__> those can be so much fun.. or so irritating..
<Aondo> mooboo1, it says it requires a reboot becaus that is often the easiest way for a person who dont know how you can avoid that, but on a desktop that is not really a issue anyway :P
<oliver_g_> shouldn't apt-get bash completion be installed by default?
<mooboo1> Aondo, well linux people always say windows sucks and it reboots on updates, but linux does too
<awalton__> I think it is actually.
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: Thats a ubuntu issue not a Linux issue
<awalton__> worksforme anyways.
<h3sp4wn> And not necessary anyway
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, oh
<oliver_g_> awalton__: just tried it on my Alpha 5 installation , and apt-get has no completion in default shell
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: Other than a new kernel you don't need to reboot
<oliver_g_> (neither does aptitude have)
<awalton__> I wish they'd go ahead and integrate case pseudo-insensitivity in the bash .profiles too :/
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, then ubuntu should fix it, so i dont have to reboot
<h3sp4wn> I wish they would just drop bash
<awalton__> oliver_g_, might just be one of those hiccups in the matrix.
<h3sp4wn> I cannot see why they don't use zsh or even fish
<h3sp4wn> ksh93 for root
<oliver_g_> bash is nice
<Aondo> mooboo1  changes to the nvidia driver most likely only needs a relog for it to work
<oliver_g_> has nice completion, for example ;D
<awalton__> well it's not even real bash
<awalton__> it's "dash", bash-lite.
<mooboo1> Aondo, yeah but ubuntu dont tell me to relog, it tell me to reboot
<Aondo> i know hehe
<mooboo1> and i dont liek to reboot
<oliver_g_> in terminal it's bash...
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_: the zsh completion is nicer
<h3sp4wn> (and you can configure it exactly how you want)
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: hm ok, but who actually knows how to program zsh script? ;)
<awalton__> probably at least h3sp4wn, since he advocates it.
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_: They are not that different
<h3sp4wn> both supersets of ksh
<h3sp4wn> with the odd incompatibility
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: I had to learn csh for work, and now always get bash and csh syntax mingled :-/
<oliver_g_> I suppose with zsh added, I won't get any schell script written at all
<awalton__> it'd probably be crazy ridiculous to try to switch now
<awalton__> all of the packages that run scrips would have to be touched.
<h3sp4wn> I think instead of switching to dash
<awalton__> (as they already have to be for those containing "bashisms")
<h3sp4wn> they should have used posh
<h3sp4wn> !info posh
<ubotu> posh (source: posh): Policy-compliant Ordinary SHell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6 (hardy), package size 76 kB, installed size 200 kB
<oliver_g_> is posh bash-compatible?
<oliver_g_> I mean sh-compatible?
<h3sp4wn> Yes - but it's more strict than dash
<oliver_g_> ?
<oliver_g_> h3sp4wn: I thought dash was already as strict as possible...
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g_: nah - its a compromise
<oliver_g_> !info dash
<ubotu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.4-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 87 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Flannel> dash isn't strict, it's designed for a small footprint, which means many of the bash-specific extensions don't exist.
<oliver_g_> Flannel: "many"... does that mean some bash-extensions are still in dash?
<awalton__> a-ha, but posh is 8kb smaller, so of course it's superior!
<awalton__> :)
<oliver_g_> awalton__: duh, how could I miss that!
<Flannel> oliver_g_: I have no idea.  There may be, there may not be.
<h3sp4wn> awalton__: I think it is dash just with some stuff ripped out
<h3sp4wn> no its pdksh
 * awalton__ is going to have to start taking notes. too many sh's flying around.
<oliver_g_> shhhh
<nanonyme> itym ssh
<h3sp4wn> What was the reasoning of switching to dash (decrease boottime or make the scripts better / more portable)
<awalton__> I think it's both.
<awalton__> but I know I've seen boottime quoted as a specific reason.
<Flannel> h3sp4wn: 78kb vs 700kb
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<mooboo1> the window manager is so dumb
<mooboo1> its buggy
<Amaranth> mooboo1: how so?
<h3sp4wn> Flannel: If they want to follow the Debian policy then dash still doesn't make sense
<mooboo1> difficult to describe, but like you have windows open, then you double click them, to get them smaller, but they're still full-size even when not maximized
<Amaranth> dash is strict
<Amaranth> it's a strict POSIX shell
<mooboo1> and much apps open in top-left corner, instead of more centered
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: So why does using posh break stuff ?
<Amaranth> posh?
<h3sp4wn> !info posh
<ubotu> posh (source: posh): Policy-compliant Ordinary SHell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6 (hardy), package size 76 kB, installed size 200 kB
<awalton__> it might not, have you tried it?
<Amaranth> posh must not be up to spec
<Amaranth> I know dash is, those guys are anal :P
<h3sp4wn> awalton__: yes
<awalton__> sounds like you'll probably have to bug the posh devs then :)
<Flannel> h3sp4wn: If the shebang says /bin/sh, you can use whatever shell you want.  Or should be able to anyway.
<Amaranth> Flannel: Any POSIX compliant shell
<h3sp4wn> Flannel: If I use the real bourne shell that breaks down
<CarlFK> should do-release-upgrade -d work on a gutsy box?
<Flannel> Amaranth: Right
<h3sp4wn> awalton__: That wouldn't solve anything - perhaps sometime Debian will fix their scripts
<awalton__> well there's that too.
<h3sp4wn> I think its purpose in Debian is to show that so many of the scripts fail the policy
<CarlFK> "dependency problems prevent configuration of language-support-en..." and tat caused a bunch of other things to fail
<mooboo1> i love that ubuntu does underclock my cpu when its idle
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Any idea where there is a test lrm with nvidia-glx-new 169.12
<mooboo1> it goes from 2,1 ghz to 1,6 ghz
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: I guess there isn't
<mooboo1> can it go to 100 mhz too?
<awalton__> mooboo1, if your CPU supported it, which it doesn't.
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Have you tried the new driver ?
<Amaranth> nope
<Flannel> awalton__: little do you know he's running Ubuntu on an FPGA!
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: i have no problems with the current driver than the new one claims to fix
<awalton__> Flannel, egads! I've been had!
<awalton__> that, and I'd really want to get my hands on that FPGA, 2.1GHz....
<h3sp4wn> As would I
<h3sp4wn> The ultra sparc T2 source on one of those really would be great
<Milos_SD> Mar  1 01:14:48 c2d-desktop kernel: [101995.533431] operapluginwrap[3172]: segfault at 000004d1 eip b7d772d6 esp bfabdf80 error 4
<h3sp4wn> be worth the hassle to compile it
<Milos_SD> can this be the reason for my PC to freez ?
<awalton__> of course the gotcha is that the thing only has like half a million gates
<awalton__> so you'd never get it to fit.
<lime4x4> 2 major issues i have bluetooth disconnects when screen saver is activated 2nd very slow transfer speeds between a hardy and gutsy computer
<DanaG> Hmm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/2.6.24-11.15/+build/528025
 * awalton__ curses xilinx.
<DanaG> the "Resulting Binaries" links are broken.
<h3sp4wn> awalton__: maybe a leon3 then
<DanaG> Very slow as in bluetooth?
<DanaG> WHere can I download the built LUM package for -11-generic?
<lime4x4> no between computers on a local lan
<lime4x4> i have then connected thru a 10/100 router i get 1.7 megs per sec during file transfer which times out in under a minute
<h3sp4wn> lime4x4: between vlan's or networks or into a hardware switch ?
<DanaG> Argh, I need my L-U-M package!
<h3sp4wn> lime4x4: Do you get full speed if you just use a crossover between the 2 boxes
<DanaG> !info linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-11-generic
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: build one (169.12 put that in as well)
<ubotu> Package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-11-generic does not exist in hardy
<lime4x4> ethernet card on both computers connected to a hardware router
<h3sp4wn> lime4x4: test it without the route
<h3sp4wn> r
<lime4x4> i can transfer files on a xp box to gutsy at 76 megs per sec
<DanaG> It was built 4 hours ago, that page says.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/2.6.24-11.15/+build/528025
<lime4x4> so that leads me to believe it's a hardy problem
<h3sp4wn> lime4x4: Ok (I didn't think it likely it was not a hardy problem)
<lime4x4> so i don't know if it a configuration issue or the new gvfs stuff
<h3sp4wn> Test it from the recovery option
<lime4x4> ok and if it's up to speed there where would i start looking for the problem?
<h3sp4wn> somewhere in gnome
<awalton__> are you using SMB?
<awalton__> there have been some reports that gvfs's SMB implementation can be somewhat slow
<awalton__> well, I should say "backend implementation", it uses smbclient like everyone else.
<AtomicSpark> hmm
<lime4x4> yes it's share mounted thru samba
<lime4x4> the share is mounted on a mythbuntu box
<awalton__> something like http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512472 maybe?
<ubotu> Gnome bug 512472 in smb backend "gvfs painfully slow over smb (samba)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<CarlFK> Flannel: looks like it tries to use sudo, but something isn't working : http://dpaste.com/37519/
<Flannel> CarlFK: interesting.  Does it work if you just sudo the d-r-u?
<CarlFK> "yes"
<CarlFK> get some depandancy errors way down the process
<CarlFK> pretty sure that isn't realated tot sudo
<Flannel> No, probably not.
<Flannel> But, if it asks for sudo, its not a wiki page issue.  If it doesn't do the sudo-ing properly, thats a bug with it.  Check LP
<CarlFK> this looks like what happens when you do sudo echo foo>sudo tee -append /etc/fstab
<lime4x4> well using scp i get 1.5 megs per sec
<CarlFK> agreeed
<AtomicSpark> speaking of sudo. want to know something funny? i was trying to "update" the live cd to see if i could get a better driver for video (i could only run hardy term only) and it tried installing a sudo package. lols.
<Flannel> CarlFK: you don't actually have to sudo echo with that.
<CarlFK> good point
<h3sp4wn> I really wonder why people hang on to echo
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Could be echo -n that is not POSIX that ubuntu dash accepts
<h3sp4wn> If echo was removed then printf can emulate either bsd or sysv echo anyway
<unenough> is it normal for Xgl to take up 13% CPU?
<napsy_> unenough: why use Xgl?
<awalton__> unenough, normal yes. desirable no.
<awalton__> probably because of [nastyunsupportedvideocard]
<unenough> ati readeon 1200?
<unenough> notebook
<napsy_> it should work with aiglx
<awalton__> "should" being the weasel-word of the sentence.
<unenough> not fglrx?
<awalton__> ati's aiglx isn't great :-/
<napsy_> unenough: aiglx is a Xorg module not a driver
<h3sp4wn> Its more reliable with exa
<h3sp4wn> but then you get a broken xv
<unenough> xv?
<h3sp4wn> (At least with my radoen mobility)
<unenough> i have radoen mobility too
<h3sp4wn> Mine is an old one though
<unenough> how do you install it?
<h3sp4wn> probably already installed
<awalton__> xv is the xvideo extension.
<unenough> so how to use it
<awalton__> it's what most players use to make video playback smooth.
<h3sp4wn> With gl2 i cannot tell the difference with mplayer
<h3sp4wn> But gstreamer doesn't have many options
<h3sp4wn> (and I can tell the difference between xv and the other option)
<unenough> ok
<unenough> how do i know Xgl is using aiglx now?
<unenough> or not
<unenough> Xgl is still using 19% cpu
<h3sp4wn> xgl uses opengl directly
<unenough> so why did you say i should use aiglx?
<h3sp4wn> why not ?@
<h3sp4wn> xgl is not really maintained very well anymore
<h3sp4wn> I think SLES 10 uses it though
<h3sp4wn> perhaps in suse its better
<h3sp4wn> But redhat/debian/ubuntu don't really like it
<unenough> so i should stop using compiz?
<unenough> if I want my CPU back
<h3sp4wn> Only you can decide what you want to do
<unenough> heh...
<unenough> yeah
<unenough> how do i turn it off, tho?
<unenough> xgl
<napsy_> unenough: well, xgl is a xorg fork so you have to logout and end the ddm process
<napsy_> *gdm process
<unenough> ok, but how do i tell the system to stop using it
<napsy_> unenough: uninstall xserver-xgl and install xserver-xorg
<unenough> ok, thanks
<napsy_> hmm nautilus refuses to create thumbs of videos
<unenough> much better now
<unenough> xv is broken ;(
<h3sp4wn> So it looks like you are using exs
<h3sp4wn> *exa
<h3sp4wn> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<h3sp4wn> perhaps your card is too new to use xaa at all
<h3sp4wn> But with xaa you will possibly get more X crashes
<unenough> what should i look for in the log?
<h3sp4wn> whether you are using exa or xaa
<tretle> hey, has the default ubuntu theme changed to murrine?
<tretle> anyone?
<Milos_SD> Is it safe to do the update to 2.6.24.11 kernel version? I am still on the 2.6.24.8 :)
<h3sp4wn> well wait until the metapackage is updated
<h3sp4wn> if you want to be safe
<ethana2> ...pidgin 2.4 is out
<Milos_SD> and that is "linux" package?
<Milos_SD> it is updated ... but some restricted modules packages are not ...
<h3sp4wn> aptitude didn't even ask me to update it
<h3sp4wn> (I wonder why the other package managers are so stupid)_
<h3sp4wn> Milos_SD: linux-generic is the one you want
<Xk2c____> restricted-manager-kde seems to be gone in hardy
<Xk2c____> is there an replacement?
<DanaG> WTF?  Update-manager is showing updates for things I've done "Lock Version" to in Synaptic.
<h3sp4wn> Dunno what happens in the case a meta package requires that update
<h3sp4wn> I know aptitude would give me the options
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-02
<h3sp4wn> How does this work that the source package for lrm contains 169.12
<h3sp4wn> but the nvidia-glx-new provided with the new kernel is still 169.9
 * DanaG still wonders when the ubuntu-modules will go out.
<tretle> is murrine default now?
<h3sp4wn> I wonder why they put all that vmware stuff into the lrm package as well
 * DanaG is using Aurora with a bright orange coloration.
<tretle> murrine-human with inverted window border is actually very nice
<tretle> was wondering if murrine would be the default
<tretle> would make sense seeing as its well maintained
<tretle> and all the advances cimi has done the past few months
<h3sp4wn> seems to be alot of warnings whilst compiling these restricted modules
<h3sp4wn> never remember when I had to do it with debian it having anywhere near as many
<lime4x4> anyone else having issues with bluetooth disconnecting after the screen saver is on?
<h3sp4wn> I think thats the worst thing I have ever seen building in terms of compiler warnings
<h3sp4wn> (But still complete)
<DanaG> Any way of getting Tracker applet to stop repeatedly repeatedly showing repeatedly the "merging indexes" warning, repeatedly?
<arthurarchnix> Any update information for those of us with broken packages and update managers?
<DanaG> Don't you just love the new gnome system monitor?
<DanaG> slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH
<arthurarchnix> I just want to say... I've never run alpha software before.. and wow. The dev's do an amazing job taking an OS from Alpha to release.
<arthurarchnix> Cuz this alpha...
<arthurarchnix> yeah.
<DanaG> slideLURCH
 * DanaG wonders: does radeonhd get along with radeonfb?
<ethana2> DanaG: what do you want them to do?
<DanaG> I'd like to be able to use native-res framebuffer while also running X.
<ethana2> DanaG: hide the most recent samples until it can push them out smoothly?
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> i meant the system monitor
<DanaG> Oh, misinterpreted "them".
<ethana2> yeah, sorry
<DanaG> System monitor should scroll smoothly and interpolate.
<DanaG> Or at least, be entirely jumpy and not slideLURCH-ey.
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> hey
<ethana2> there's an idea
<ethana2> just keep sliding and do basic prediction
<ethana2> even if only linear
<ethana2> then change the front samples as appropriate
<ethana2> and stay going at a constant rate
<deuryte> anybody home?
<deuryte> dead heads..
<ethana2> uh
<DanaG> Hah.
<DanaG> Argh, OpenOffice sucks at captioning pictures, too.
<DanaG> You try to move the picture, and it randomly gets squished.
<DanaG> Oh, I see.... it creates the caption as PART of the figure, and thus when you try to resize the caption to fit the picture, it RE-resizes the picture.
<nemo> go me...
<nemo> my brother is 4000 miles away, decides to install ubuntu alll by himself. appears ubuntu did an ok job, even with his nutty Vista laptop's drive structure (he did follow a walkthrough to resize one of his drives in vista and all that)
<nemo> it works for a while, then. boom. nothing works
<nemo> he has presence of mind to boot off CD and ping me on IM.
<nemo> for some strange reason, I blame possibly the fact that ubuntu mapped both Vista and what appears to be a recovery partition that he might have launched, he had somehow corrupted his mbr
<nemo> so, got him to install ssh, set a password, and open a tunnel for me, then reset his mbr, and commented out that bad entry.
<nemo> hopefully doesn't happen again.
<ethana2> windows doesn't play nice with others
<ethana2> it's screwed my MBR before
<ethana2> did a recent update break flash audio?
<nemo> hm.
 * nemo tests
<nemo> you ran fuser already I presume ;)
<nemo> WFM
<Hobbsee> hmm.  anyone else had ubuntu not detect their windows partition as windows, and thought it was linux?
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> what fs?  FAT32?
<nemo> ethana2: so. no rogue locks on /dev/snd/pcm*
<nemo> ?
<ethana2> uh
<ethana2> i don't know
<nemo> fuser -v /dev/snd/pcm*
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> just a sec
<nemo> like. Gutsy had that bug from firefox handing off handles to stuff like evince, causing sound locks
<nemo> I'm not sure that FF3 has fixed that.
<ethana2> uhhhh
<ethana2> No such file or directory
<ethana2> is that... bad?
<ethana2> nemo, fuser failed- that file isn't there
<ethana2> restart firefox?
<ethana2> amarok can still play music
<nemo> wha?
<nemo> that's odd
<ethana2> that's what i said
<nemo> is there nothing in /dev/snd ?
<nemo> maybe your soundcard has a way different layout
<ethana2> it does
<nemo> fuser -v /dev/snd/*  :)
<ethana2> a seperate out for headphones
<ethana2> so it can use both speakers and phones simultaneously
<nemo> cool. Hardy has liquid-rescale in the gimp plugin pack
<nemo> oooh. and texturiser and resynthesiser. nice.
<syke> hi
<syke> I just tried a dist-upgrade and got this error:
<syke> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3.1-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<syke>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<syke> has anyone else seen this?
<tretle> openoffice broken package
<syke> I figure it's just a packaging bug, but wanted to make sure the appropriate ppl knew :)
<jgoss> bug #197115
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197115 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation (dup-of: 192310)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197115
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<jgoss> oops. my bad. didn't mean for it to respond twice.
<syke> thanks for the pointer!
<jgoss> you're welcome
<pwnguin> are the nvidia drivers currently working?
<RAOF> pwnguin: They are for me.
<pwnguin> well shoot
<pwnguin> i go and install your nouveau drivers and set that up
<pwnguin> now nvidia wont work ;)
<pwnguin> of course, i dont remmeber if it was working before i set up nouveau
<RAOF> The nouveau packages should conflict nicely with nvidia.  I've switched between nvidia-glx-new and nouveau many, many times.
<pwnguin> ill have to double check xorg.conf
<pwnguin> it would be great if i could make that stupid bulletproofx thing go away
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Oh, I'm not crazy.  FF3's scrolling _is_ much faster under nouveau than nvidia.
<pwnguin> interesting
<RAOF> And by "much faster" I mean really, a lot lot faster.
<pwnguin> does youtube playback still suck
<pwnguin> im not sure why, but playing flash video anymore is really quite painful
<pwnguin> like eats an entire core painful
<RAOF> Dunno.  I've had gnash installed forever.  And that doesn't work very well :/
<pwnguin> mostly, its to the point where if i wanna watch something fullscreen
<pwnguin> i just use youtube-dl
<pwnguin> which is a cat and mouse game
<pwnguin> hmm. well there is a new nvidia-glx-new pacakge out today
<pwnguin> maybe that'll solve it =/
<pwnguin> i'd really like to try the colorfilter stuff out again -- i noticed a deuternopia filter
<bazhang> miro downloads youtube great
<pwnguin> for offline playback?
<pwnguin> or does it just run an instance of flash?
<bazhang> vlc runs flv files fine or you can change em to avi for example
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> thats not my problem
<pwnguin> even totem plays flv fine
<bazhang> flash in firefox will be problematic until adobe starts playing nicer with Linux
<pwnguin> flash player really sucks at it, when you have reoslutions like 1600x1200
<pwnguin> i was wondering if this was a configuration problem on my part or if flash simply was crap
<bazhang> the second one
<nemo> why would you run flash at 1600x1200?
<nemo> even in windows, on my machine anyway, it sucks at even a fraction of that
<pwnguin> so i can see it from my bed?
<bazhang> hehe
<nemo> oh geez
<nemo> you're playing flash vids
<pwnguin> yes
<nemo> pwnguin: sooo why don't you just zoom on the crappy rez-'d youtube vids with super + mousewheel?
<nemo> even the better-rez'd google video movies can use that
<nemo> and in either case, it plays smoothly at whatever rez the vid is at on my box
<pwnguin> i just download them to disk and watch em with totem
<nemo> mm
<nemo> that should work. although flash format *is* crap
<pwnguin> well, google tech talks stopped offering .ogg
<nemo> shouldn't have to zoom for that
<pwnguin> you should start a petition
 * nemo tries playing an flv in totem at 1680x1050
<bazhang> canonical should buy adobe ;]
<nemo> looks like adobe has got its hooks in the web for good
<nemo> this new javascript sdk... AIR
 * bazhang goes to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ to add that
<nemo> like XulRunner, only not open source, and fewer platforms and you get to beg adobe for linux updates
<nemo> pwnguin: flv vids play smoothly fullscreened on my box
<RAOF> Silverlight might be interesting in that respect, as long as Moonlight can keep up.
<bazhang> good point
<pwnguin> nemo: with totem, yes. just not with the flash player itself
<nemo> um
<nemo> pwnguin: well, for that latter you should just zoom in with compiz :-p
<nemo> making the flash player do something it sucks at seems kinda pointless
<nemo> probably are doing the zoom all in software for xross platform
<pwnguin> compiz tends to crash for me ;)
<nemo> sucks to be you
<pwnguin> i think its the fire plugin
<nemo> there are a couple of bad ones.  the #compiz-fusion folks probably know more
<pwnguin> finally
<nemo> I ran into a few in Gutsy, haven't experimented much in Hardy
<pwnguin> somehow, one of my modelines was missing " marks around the resolutions
<Hobbsee> mmmm, fire
<Hobbsee> yes, compiz has been more crashy than usual
<pwnguin> interesting
<pwnguin> powertop is suggesting that i enable CONFIG_NO_HZ
<Pici> Has it? I havent had any issues.
<pwnguin> honestly, i havent used it on my laptop, just the desktop that runs 7.10
<pwnguin> well.. fixed nvidia, lost iwl
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> That sounds like an unfair trade.
<pwnguin> i also need to figure out what's up with powertop when nvidia ISNT running
<pwnguin> some crazy irq rebalancing
<pwnguin> someone want to test something for me with compiz?
<pwnguin> the colorfilter plugin -- am i the only one missing a couple filters?
<pwnguin> in particular, deuteranopia and protanopia
<pwnguin> those are essential in using this thing to help people test colorbilnd usability in apps ;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> any1 tried dream linux?
<DanaG> argh, openoffice sucks -- you can't select multiple picture objects at the same time.
<DanaG> You drag things to snap to each other, and they don't line up -- even though it shows the outlines lining up.
<naught101> if I dpkg-reconfigure my xserver-xorg, it should find detect my laptop keyboard, right?
<naught101> cause I've done it twice, and my volume keys aren't working
<Hobbsee> naught101: which machine?
<naught101> Hobbsee: dell d410
<Hobbsee> naught101: do the rest of the multimedia ones work?
<naught101> that's all I have... xev says that the vol up/down and mute keys have no symbol
<naught101> oh... fn+up/down works for screen brightness
<Hobbsee> naught101: some of them are done in dbus now
<naught101> Hobbsee: I don't know what that means
<naught101> it worked fine in gutsy
<Hobbsee> means they don't always show up in xev
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know
<Hobbsee> mine are the same
<naught101> ok, so how would I know what's going on in dbus?
<pwnguin> is there still a compiz channel for ubuntu?
<awalton_laptop> #compiz-fusion isn't good enough?
<naught101> Hobbsee: any idea?
<Hobbsee> naught101: bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes
<naught101> cheers
<DanaG> WTF, stuff randomly moves if you undo and redo things.
<DanaG> And update-manager has ignored my "lock version" thing for one package.
<DanaG> How do I get update-manager to respect the version lock?
<Hobbsee> use dpkg --set-selections package hold
<Hobbsee> not aptitude's equivalent
<DanaG> I marked it synaptic, though, also.
<DanaG>  sudo dpkg --set-selections libasound2-plugins hold
<DanaG> dpkg: --set-selections does not take any argument
<DanaG> [ 2378.404619] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
<DanaG> WTF?  My touchpad just suddenly lost ALL its settings!
<Hobbsee> oh
<DanaG> Now it has tapping on, and scrolling doesn't work -- it's like Synaptics module isn't loaded.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: use echo "package <state> | dpkg --set-selections
<Hobbsee> i alawys forget that
<DanaG> [ 2373.097080] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.                      [ 2373.602814] psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request                            [ 2376.662777] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x23aeb3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008                        [ 2376.696097] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9          
<DanaG> Apparently input-hotplug doesn't reattach to touchpad devices.
<DanaG> Great, now I'm going to be gettign random clicking overtyping parts of my document!
<DanaG> Hmm, vt-switch away from and back to Xorg fixed it.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/119194
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119194 in linux-source-2.6.20 "ps2 mouse erratic - parity errors" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Perhaps I should add plain "Linux" to it.
<gil> Anybody else here have a broken language-support-writing-en ?
<tomd123> so is anyone else stuck in an infinite update loop when the updated libesd-alsa0 or is it just my computer?
<CarlFK> gil: yes
<CarlFK> gil:  just to be sure: bug 192310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my lap's power button stop working with the new kernel :(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anybody knows how could i find some log to file a bug report?
<CarlFK> dmesg, see if there is anting interesting at the end
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, k, let me c...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, what this means? python[7079]: segfault at 00000000 eip b6cc8b66 esp bf92b6b0 error 4
<CarlFK> 'bad'
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, ... related to the power button issue?
<CarlFK> well, segfault means something crashed, and to some extent you shouldn't be surprised if anything after that dosn;t work
<CarlFK> hit the button again, see if it adds another line
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k, a sec
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no, still the same
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, what doesnt work here is the power button doesnt call the logout/shutdown window, but if i keep pressing it, it will just shut the power off
<CarlFK> "keep pressing=off" is a hardware thing, so that is expected
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<CarlFK> python[7079] - 7079 is the process ID
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> well, actually i also get this line after that line :  python[7064]: segfault at 00000000 eip b6cd4b66 esp bfe283b0 error 4
<CarlFK> reboot, dmesg (make sure there is no segfault)  "ps auxw", hit the button, dmesg, hope to see seg...
<CarlFK> good.
<CarlFK> forget all that :)
<CarlFK> ps auxw
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> now?
<CarlFK> yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u wanna me pastebin?
<CarlFK> hit the button, dmesg, look for process ID, look at ps output, see what the whole line was that used to be running
<CarlFK> sure
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k a sec
<CarlFK> just the last 20 lines
<CarlFK> dmesg|tail|xclip
<CarlFK> that will.. tell you xclip not installed :)
<CarlFK> so never mind
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k, this is what i got from ps auxw http://pastebin.com/m48c0aec
<CarlFK> hit button, dmesg, what is the segfualt line? (or just the [pid]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> still those two lines
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and [ 9580.388396] usb 7-2: USB disconnect, address 3, this line is also there when i hit it before
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and it's actually the last line
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, rebooting, brb
<CarlFK> k
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, ok, after reboot, the seg is gone
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> after i hit the button
<CarlFK> what's the last line of dmesg?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> [   51.135110]   groups: 02 01
<CarlFK> well thats not very intersting :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok..
<CarlFK> i guess you have 2 problems - power button and whatever is causing the segfault
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> here is the last few lines of dmesg http://pastebin.com/m3f474f05
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the seg fault may caused by awn
<crocod> Hobbsee: $10 is a fair price for your work since you will not be able to reproduce a problem anyway
<Hobbsee> ?
<DanaG> what the hell?  "ctrl-z" just got stuck!
<DanaG> bug 124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406
<DanaG> I'd call that rather critical.
<DanaG> Imagine if you were working with files and 'delete' got stuck!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, ok, gnome-keybinding-properties recognize the power key, but it just wont do any actions that i assign to it
<Belboz99> Hey all, does anyone know anything about alsactrl store locking up the system?
<Belboz99> hangs up everything, worse, it runs on shutdown and GUI reloading :(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, dont know if u r still there, i tried use lshal -m and for the power key it shows: 23:40:56.762: computer_logicaldev_input_2 condition ButtonPressed = power
<DanaG> Ugh, I so hate OpenOffice's buggy page wrapping.
<DanaG> Oh, and now my window borders are going white.
<CarlFK> [Hardy]TuTUXG: sounds like you have a bug report - not a great one, but good enough
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> CarlFK, um... im so lazy to do that, but looks like i have no choice
<Belboz99> Hey all, I finnaly got Hardy running pretty decent, audio now works, as does Wine if you use the Gutsy version :-P
<ionstorm> anyone notice there is no /lib/modules/2.6.24-11-generic/"build"
<reppel> Hi, is it ok to modify sources.list to upgrade to hardy?
<frold> Where to read more about roadmap and release dates?
<Sebastian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<frold> thank you!
<Sliss> whats the best thing to do if my dhcp3 is broken? (broken from the update a couple of days agoo)
<loa> Is there someone who can explain why hibernate broken in last kernel?
<pwnguin> yes
<loa> O_O
<loa> explain please!
<pwnguin> i didnt say it was me
<loa> =)
<zniavre> :o)
<pwnguin> but perhaps a fifty minute lecture from mjg would be instructive
<pwnguin> basically, it's amazing it ever worked
<loa> I want fix this issue(
<pwnguin> http://mirror.linux.org.au/pub/linux.conf.au/2008/Fri/mel8-139.ogg
<loa> under 2.6.24.5 all works out of box.
<Dr_willis> i find it amazing it works under any OS at all. :)
<pwnguin> basically the current system is random whether it works or freezes entirely
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> does osx have s2disk?
<pwnguin> by doing something intelligent
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i mean hibernate
<pwnguin> like having a mini kernel write the current state to disk
<pwnguin> that link is a video by what I'll call Ubuntu's suspend expert
<pwnguin> the title is Suspend to Disk
<pwnguin> Why it doesn't work, can't work and never worked in the first place
<pwnguin> (and what to do about it)
<pwnguin> is the subtitle
<pwnguin> key point: The freezer is unreliable and cannot sensibly be made reliable
<Amaranth> pwnguin: you're speaking geek to a guy that just wants to hibernate his desktop :P
<cwillu> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.55-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34871 kB, installed size 108000 kB
<pwnguin> Amaranth: its the only sensible option left
<pwnguin> canonical's out in left field with moblin because intel's paying them to stand there
<pwnguin> Amaranth: is compiz-fusion in freeze?
<Amaranth> what freeze?
<pwnguin> the kind that doesnt let me add filters to colorfilter?
<Amaranth> oh, that was you
<pwnguin> yes
<Amaranth> mvo told me he got a generic freeze exception for compiz for this release
<pwnguin> heh
<Amaranth> but i dunno about compiz-fusion, they haven't made a committment to only bug fixes
<pwnguin> i dont see how that could break anything
<pwnguin> its not even code
<Amaranth> compiz has had an 0.7 release and stated that the road to 0.8 is only bug fixing so...
<pwnguin> well, i guess it sorta is
<Amaranth> pwnguin: it still needs an exception request
<Amaranth> and it is code
<Amaranth> code that could theoretically lock up your GPU
<pwnguin> but it appears to be interpreted and has been around since august of last year
<RAOF> Code that can happily bring down the rest of compiz
<pwnguin> is it?
<Amaranth> pwnguin: anyway, you have to file the exception request
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> RAOF: is it cg or something?
<RAOF> Lovely lovely shaders.
<pwnguin> i guess what i dont understand is how they weren't included before
<RAOF> ie: Dear GPU.  Please run this code on each pixel you push.
<pwnguin> right
<RAOF> I don't know why they weren't included in the first place.
<pwnguin> from what i can see, the compiz fusion plugins pacakge is weird
<pwnguin> doesn't match the gitweb layout
<RAOF> They do crazy commit hook things.  The various plugin packages are checked out from the individual repositories.
<pwnguin> what i find strange is that colorfilter was an ubuntu project
<pwnguin> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/color-filters
<pwnguin> and i dare say quite a successful one
<pwnguin> but still fell through the cracks =(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> new kernel~
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 2.6.24-11
<Oli``> why is update manager trying to install a -386 kernel on my system? (I shouldn't have any dependencies)
<Oli``> I blame linux-restricted-modules-common or nvidia-glx-new
<Oli``> Hmm neither of those appear to... Rubbish
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bug?
<RAOF> Oli``: It's possible that you don't have the "linux" package installed?  nvidia-gle-new will be depending on linux-restricted-modules-386 | linux-generic-modules-generic, which means that apt has to pick one of those if you don't already have it installed.
<Oli``> I'm on generic and have been for a long time RAOF. I usually see -generic kernel updates but once every so often, a nasty little -386 kernel finds its way through my updates and ruins my day
<Oli``> but yes, it is nvidia-glx-new causing the problem...
<Oli``> Or at least, it's a problem because linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11-generic hasn't been released
<Oli``> Because linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic hasn't been released either
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how come i cant listen to music while im watching videos?
<rsk> [Hardy]TuTUXG: your soundcard dosen't have good enough driver or something is bugged
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, or should i use esd?
<rsk> NO
<rsk> use pulseaudio
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, so i souldnt enable esd?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, no luck with pulseaudio
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um, it's annoying
<rsk> o/
<rsk> sure is
<rsk> that's why i bought an emu10k card 3 years ago
<rsk> not a single glitch since then
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i havent notice that, till just few mins ago
<rsk> 10euro :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, while im on my laptop
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i mean well*
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, i should use HDA Intel as my sound device right?
<rsk> sure
<rsk> sounds resonable
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i also have Playback: ALSA PCM on front...(bla bla)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i didnt have so many options with my old laptop tho
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> only alsa or oss
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, figure it out
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xmms was using oss as output
<andrew_> wierd konversation takes 10 secs to display
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how could i change the output driver for quod libet?
<kaarel> does anyone have problems with gnome-system-daemon not starting after upgrade to version 2.21.91?
<olie> can anyone help with my resoultion settings
<olie> if i go into system settings then to moniter manager it says something about an orphaned module
<olie> can anyone help with my resoultion settings
<jussi01> olie: have a look through launchpad - I think this is a known bug.
<olie> ok
<jussi01> (I have it also - no Idea how to fix it though)
<juri__> just went from gutsy to hardy and now my system thinks i want to handle music cds with banshee instead of sound-juicer; can anyone remind me where that can be adjusted?
<olie> jussi01: ive looked through launchpad but to no avail
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> juri__, system->preferences->prefered applications
<juri__> [Hardy]TuTUXG: can't see it there, there's "multimedia player" but that points to rhythmbox
<juri__> it wasn't in removable drives and media either
<juri__> gconf-editor tells me i do have desktop->gnome->volume_manager->autoplay_cda set to true and autoplay_cda_command set to sound-juicer, but apparently that doesn't have the desired effect anymore
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> juri__, that's really wired
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> juri__, seems like they are doing some change
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> juri__, those options should be under gnome-volume-properties
<juri__> yeah, so i thought too
<juri__> but all i get there are the tabs "Camers", "PDAs", "Printers & Scanners" and "Input Devices"
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> me too
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> im pretty sure i used to have options for ipod and cdrom under there
<Amaranth> juri__: open up gconf-editor, tell it to search for "banshee" in key values
<Amaranth> see if it shows up somewhere interesting
<hmuller> seems to be a problem with todays  linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic update
<hmuller> it updates, but breaks X and wireless networking
<Amaranth> hmuller: You apparently missed the linux-ubuntu-modules and linux-restricted-modules parts
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hmuller, they havent release the restricted module for the new kernel
<hmuller> The linux-restricted-modules updated
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yes they have, i have it here
<hmuller> linux-ubuntu-modules did not
<juri__> Amaranth: thanks, should have remembered to do that myself... however, no luck: all the hits i get are under /apps/banshee and /schames/apps/banshee
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: thanks for the updatr
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: any idea if there's plans to make compiz start faster?
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: but the metapackages did not get updated so if you have nvidia-glx(-new) and blindly upgrade you'll get the -386 versions of image and restricted and won't get the linux-ubuntu-modules
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: afaik the two main hits are loading all the plugins off disk and copying the pixmaps into textures
<juri__> (schemas too)
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: driver improvements will fix the latter, i don't see a way to fix the former
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: any good way to speed it up?
 * Hobbsee ponders turning off some plugsin then
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: so it takes ~30 seconds to start gnome with compiz for you too?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: not quite that bad but it's pretty bad
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: basically adding compiz in gutsy completely blew the startup and login speed improvements of feisty and gutsy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, so the linux-ubuntu-modules hasnt been released?
<Hobbsee> it apepars to blow up a bit of compiz is set to start later
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: it has
<hmuller> Amaranth: for amd64?
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the metapackages are not correct so you have to install all the stuff manually
<Amaranth> hmuller: *shrug*
<Amaranth> core duo
 * Hobbsee ponders purging it then
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> well then i ll wait till they fix this
<Amaranth> <random>creating custom debian live cds is fun</random>
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: make sure you set your WM back to metacity in appearance properties first
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, how about custom ubuntu live cd?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: actually if you do that you don't even have to uninstall it :P
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i like shiny though.  fast shiny.
<Amaranth> and i think gnome-session still does bad things if you uninstall it
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: hah
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, maybe not so easy as with debian i guess
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: afaik anything beyond modifying existing CDs (which is just a chroot and recompress) is secret sauce
<Amaranth> you can't build them from scratch like ubuntu does
<juri__> (and url-handler for cdda is also set to sound-juicer)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, but u can do that with debian, cant u?
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yep, with live-helper
<Amaranth> it'll build a live cd for you customized pretty much however you want
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, how about if i want to build a live cd with ubuntu?
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: err, no
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, so seems like ubuntu is not so open as debian is?
<Amaranth> unless something changed and i didn't notice then yes, in this instance
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, well, as a trade off for easiness, i could understand
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: ah, you can use live-helper to make an Ubuntu-based livecd
<Amaranth> it's not easy though
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, that's nice to hear
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, i have a question about mplayer
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, if you dont mind..
<Amaranth> i suppose with enough tweakery you could make it spit out something almost the same as what ubuntu releases
<Amaranth> i haven't used mplayer in about 12 months
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, what do u use?
<Amaranth> and only used it in the 'double click on a file to play it' sense then
<Amaranth> totem
<Amaranth> totem-gstreamer, to be specific
<Amaranth> the only things i've ever seen it choke over are dvd menus (missing feature) and anime (weird crack)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, well, it's pretty general, since xv is not working well, i use gl as output, what's the different it makes?
<Amaranth> well, gl uses...opengl
<Amaranth> for scaling and colorspace conversion (since that's all Xv handles too)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, i use totem-xine since totem-gstreamer doesnt handle real files well
<Amaranth> real isn't dead yet?
<Amaranth> haven't seen a real file in like 2 years :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, so using gl gives me any bad stuff?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> well, i have lots porn in real format ;P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> im kidding, just some stuff i downloaded are still in real format
<Amaranth> gl is less efficient
<Amaranth> and probably less shiny
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um..
<Amaranth> because the drivers can custom tweak and tune Xv
<Amaranth> while mplayer's gl output is generic
 * buz is fighting with firefox3. it insists on zooming everything no matter what it is told
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> honestly i can not really tell the different
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but mplayer handles flv files too
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: well, for example, the nouveau driver uses bicubic filtering in their Xv output so it looks really really nice
<Amaranth> totem handles flv files too
<Amaranth> and so does swfdec-gnome
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ah, ur right, totem-gstreamer dos
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> does*
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> probably i just could get rid of those bad memories totem gave me...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and mplayer's firefox plugin is nice
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, are you using the nouveau driver?
<Amaranth> nope
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> still not that usable?
<Amaranth> totem's firefox plugin can somewhat reliably pretend to be the realplayer, wmp, and quicktime plugins too
<Amaranth> it doesn't run compiz
<Amaranth> so it's a no go, seeing how i, uh, work on compiz :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no 3d-acceleration
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: surely you odn't use crack to develop it.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: if you did actually use it, you'd fix the startup times :P
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: or my uptime is always multiple days and i login then go get a soda :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: you dont' hold a candle to imbrandon
<Amaranth> seriously though, i can't see how to speed it up significantly
<Hobbsee> just wave the magic wand!
 * Hobbsee sets Amaranth on fire
<Amaranth> video chips with shared memory will probably start faster once ttm is used
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> compiz?
<Amaranth> because then GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is essentially a noop, a texture and a pixmap are the same thing and in the same memory location (system, video)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what's ttm?
<Amaranth> but if compiz was allowed to start by itself and before any windows started showing up that would probably make it go faster too
<Amaranth> no fighting over IO and no windows to convert to textures
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: now there's an interesting idea.
<Amaranth> ttm is a video memory manager
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: what things would need to start before it?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: gnome-settings-daemon
<juri__> Amaranth: btw, a quick question about compiz: i just decided to try it again but noticed that i don't get access to the gnome menus if i put the mouse pointer to the edge of the screen. is that a configuration issue or is that way always?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: that's it?
<juri__> +it
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: should be, it is the window manager... :P
<Amaranth> juri__: that is fixed if you upgrade compiz in about 3 hours
<juri__> ok, thanks :-)
<Amaranth> assuming the buildds are working and someone didn't upload OOo
<Amaranth> and assuming you're not using cube
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: what is if you do need the cube?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: if you 'need' the cube you don't 'need' your screen edges to work :P
<juri__> i'm most definitely not using cube, i'm still unsure if i want to change anywhere from the vanilla metacity :-)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: oh, i thought it related to the startup
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: hope, was talking to juri__ :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: stupid question, but why is g-s-d *not* part of my current session?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: if you can figure out how to make compiz start right after gnome-settings-daemon and make everything else start _after_ compiz is finished loading it'll at least look smoother, if it doesn't actually speed things up
<Amaranth> err, if gsd isn't running you have no themes
<Amaranth> how do you like the 1994 look?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, use sleep?
<Amaranth> [Hardy]TuTUXG: evil
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: it doesn't show in the session preferences
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, how come?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: that's because gnome-session is patched to start it special
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: to make sure it starts before everything else (mainly compiz)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: so why is gnome-session not listed there too?
<Amaranth> gnome-session is your session manager, why would it be in the list of things the session manager is managing?
<Hobbsee> ah right.  so there's no way to reprio that
<Amaranth> if gnome-session goes away you log out
 * Hobbsee has reprio'd things with the session manager before
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, David still is in charged of the core development?
<Amaranth> kinda
<Amaranth> plugin ABI/API changes need his approval and 'large' changes need his approval
<Amaranth> beyond that danny basically runs it now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is he still writing stuff?
<Amaranth> davidr? he writes the really huge infrastructure changes
<Amaranth> then everyone else (mostly danny) fixes them up
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> good work
<Amaranth> he basically does a code drop every so often with some complete reengineering of how compiz works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Amaranth, so how evil is sleep?
<Amaranth> let's say on my machine compiz starts in 5 seconds but it starts in 20 seconds on yours
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: clearly i'm not great on gnome yet :P
<Amaranth> either you get a no help from the sleep or i have to wait 15 seconds thanks to your slow computer :P
<Amaranth> wow, this sucks
<Amaranth> every time someone says my name xchat tries to beep (using esound) but that is going through pulseaudio and that makes my music skip
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> classy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> well sorry about that
<Hobbsee> so we could have Amaranth disco music
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: Amaranth Amaranth Amaranth ama
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: Amaranth Amaranth Amaranth Amaranth
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<Hobbsee> <dances>
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> use a different output device for your music player may helps
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> help*
<Hobbsee> pipe /dev/random to the sound card.
<Hobbsee> or, an idea i heard while on holidays...pipe the network traffic to the soundcard too.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not that helpful
<Hobbsee> depends what the aim is
<^BiplanO^> hi all
<^BiplanO^> I'm unable to start gnome after the last update!
<^BiplanO^> X.0.log says that fglrx is unable to find agp
<^BiplanO^> and mouse is frozen too
<^BiplanO^> but i can use keyboard
<^BiplanO^> after entering username and pssword into gdm it doesn't enter gnome
<^BiplanO^> ctrl-alt-backspace works and I'm able tu use console
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ^BiplanO^, u have to install the ubuntu-module and restricted-module manually
<^BiplanO^> yes?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> can u load the old kernel?
<^BiplanO^> i noticed that there was an update of these packages
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 2.6.24-10?
<^BiplanO^> well.. grub doesn't tell me there's another 2.6.24-10
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it's not in the menu?
<^BiplanO^> my latest kernel is -10
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the update is 2.6.24-11
<^BiplanO^> uhmmm
<^BiplanO^> I'm on Puppy Linux now ;)
<^BiplanO^> but I have to check
<h3sp4wn> Try another mirror (gb.archive.ubuntu.com has 11 (with the modules)
<h3sp4wn> for both x86 and x64 (dunno about mac or sparc)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> -10 has been out there for a few days
<^BiplanO^> so, what can i do from console?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<^BiplanO^> Ishould i modify the archives list?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> uname -r
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> need to make sure which kernel u r using
<^BiplanO^> I'm on a live distribution now
<^BiplanO^> how cani check the version on my hd?
<^BiplanO^> uhmm ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> there is a file somewhere
<^BiplanO^> there's only -10 in /usr/src/
<^BiplanO^> i mean only the -10 directory
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so u probly want to update to -11 first
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo apt-get update
<^BiplanO^> i did aptitude update/upgrade
<^BiplanO^> but it didn't upgrade me to -11
<h3sp4wn> you would need full-upgrade (or dist-upgrade)
<^BiplanO^> oh yes
<^BiplanO^> maybe
<h3sp4wn> That presumes it was on the servers when you tried this
<^BiplanO^> i really don't want to format :)
<h3sp4wn> I want this stupid hdaudio to stop unmuting itself
<^BiplanO^> uhmm okay let me try dist-upgrade or full-upgrade
<^BiplanO^> is there any difference?
<h3sp4wn> No
<^BiplanO^> thank you very much
<^BiplanO^> see you later...
<^BiplanO^> :)
<^BiplanO^> anyway Puppy is fantastic!
<^BiplanO^> :)
<^BiplanO^> sorry for spam :p
<^BiplanO^> bye
<Milos_SD> Why nvidia-glx-new 2.6.24.10-11 want to install linux-image2.6.24.11-i386, when I have generic kernel ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Milos_SD, install the generic kernel manually
<Milos_SD> but, then nvidia-glx-new will not work with new generic kernel?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or wait for them to fix that?
<Milos_SD> I was hopping that I will do the update today... but always when they fix something, they brake the something else :(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Milos_SD, it's still alpha5
<Milos_SD> I know, but errors like this... I don't know ... When I upgraded to Hardy, I didn't think that there will be error like this ... :S
<Milos_SD> I aspected bugs ... :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> there could be much worse errors
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's y it's not encouraged to upgrade to hardy on a productive machine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no offense
<Milos_SD> well, I don't have no other machine :D
<^BiplanO^> I'm back
<Milos_SD> but, for now, it is working very well ...  :)
<^BiplanO^> nothing to do with aptitude dist-upgrade
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Milos_SD, im not using the nvidia pkg from ubuntu so i dont really know how to solve this, my suggestion is waiting for a fix
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ^BiplanO^, which kernel you got?
<^BiplanO^> should i change anything in sources.list?
<^BiplanO^> -10
<Milos_SD> I can't do anything, but wait :)
<^BiplanO^> no updates
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Milos_SD, instead of taking a risk to break something
<^BiplanO^> I have the default server in sources.list
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ^BiplanO^, so x is runing well now?
<^BiplanO^> no
<^BiplanO^> I'm still on the live distro
<^BiplanO^> tried to dist-upgrade but it say 0 upgrades available
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> could be ur mirror
<^BiplanO^> i use archive.ubuntu.com
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no idea
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u will get them sooner or later
<^BiplanO^> ahah yes of course
<^BiplanO^> but i cannot use gnome now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> have u tried?
<^BiplanO^> tried what?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> boot ubuntu?
<^BiplanO^> yes
<^BiplanO^> i booted into safe mode
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> x wont start?
<^BiplanO^> and run dist-upgrade
<^BiplanO^> gdm starts
<^BiplanO^> but the mouse is frozen
<^BiplanO^> and after i enter username and password nothing happens
<^BiplanO^> Xorg.0.log says that fglrx is unable to get agp
<^BiplanO^> and there's no mouse device
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pastebin ur xorg.conf
<^BiplanO^> okay
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> im not sure i can help u with this but i will try
<^BiplanO^> anyway it worked before update... I don't think it's xorg.conf
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> after u installed the kernel have u tried to boot it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nvm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> also make sure u have the right version of ubunt-module and restricted-module installed
<^BiplanO^> well.. I was booting with -10 for several days
<muszek> openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us and openoffice.org-hyphenation try to provide the same file (/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic), which causes a dependency error in todays updates... anyone else got that error?
<^BiplanO^> and all went fine
<^BiplanO^> here it is : http://pastebin.com/d457ff7c4
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ^BiplanO^, so wat broke it?
<^BiplanO^> the updates I think
<^BiplanO^> it updated the packages you said to install by hand
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> to which version?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> -10?
<^BiplanO^> yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xorg.conf seems ok...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u have another kernel?
<^BiplanO^> i tryed to boo with -8
<^BiplanO^> but it's the same
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what does dmesg say?
<^BiplanO^> it seems there are no errors
<^BiplanO^> wait.. what's the latest kernel?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> just mouse not working, anything else
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> here i have 2.6.24-11
<^BiplanO^> I'm navigating the pacages archive, for understanding
<^BiplanO^> the latest linux-image pakage I have is 2.6.24.11.10
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so u r using the -11
<^BiplanO^> the latest restricted-modules is 2.6.24.10-11
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> uh ha
<^BiplanO^> but i boot with -10
<^BiplanO^> uhmmm
<^BiplanO^> -11 doesn't appear in grub menu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not fully updated
<^BiplanO^> ahah so weird
<^BiplanO^> 11.10
<^BiplanO^> 10-11
<^BiplanO^> people get crazy for much more less
<^BiplanO^> :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> shouldnt it be 2.6.24-11.10?
<^BiplanO^> ahah wait
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it should be 2.6.24-11.17?
<^BiplanO^> well..yes
<^BiplanO^> uhmmm well the latest restricted-modules is 2.6.24.10-11.29
<^BiplanO^> bingo!
<^BiplanO^> uhmm no.. sorry
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u should have linux-image-2.6.24-11 linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-11 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes, the actual version # is 2.6.24.10-11.29
<DrHalan> hey, i have compizconfig-settings-manager installed but on the appearce menu i cant set "custom effects" (the option isnt there)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> run ccsm?
<^BiplanO^> so the problem is linux-image?
<^BiplanO^> i have 2.6.24.11.10
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i have 2.6.24-11.17
<^BiplanO^> this is the output of uname -r?
<^BiplanO^> or the name of the package?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the version of the pkg
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> im still in 2.6.24-10 right now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> need to recompile the kernel
<^BiplanO^> oh...
<^BiplanO^> what is your mirror?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ca
<^BiplanO^> ca?
<^BiplanO^> is there a way to set it through console?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> canada
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nano /etc/apt/source.list
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo
<^BiplanO^> so, i have to change archive.ubuntu.com with
<^BiplanO^> ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ca.archive....
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes
<^BiplanO^> uhmmm let's try
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> where r u?
<^BiplanO^> italy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it could be really slow
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> try us
<^BiplanO^> ok
<^BiplanO^> see you later
<muszek> how do I "restart sound"?
<selckin> sudo reboot
<muszek> I have sound problems - restarting Gnome helps (and I'd like to fix it w/o killing everything...)
<selckin> using esd?
<muszek> selckin: using whatever's default in hardy right now (meaning I haven't changed anything)
<muszek> I tried /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart # didn't help
<h3sp4wn> there is a force unload for alsa somewhere
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> muszek, what kind of problem?
<h3sp4wn> muszek:  /sbin/alsa --help
<muszek> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I described it here http://www.muszek.com/hardy-audio-bug (don't know which package it belongs to...)
<Amaranth> muszek: killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio &
<muszek> h3sp4wn: sudo /sbin/alsa reload (and force-reload) didn't help.  no sound with skype.
<h3sp4wn> muszek: You could use oss if you could be bothered (www.opensound.com)
<h3sp4wn> Then probably you need the non alsa version of skype
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> muszek, i had that problem, solved(work around) by using different output devices for different apps
<soc> hi
<soc> http://pastebin.com/m50b3cd88
<soc> gnome-settings-daemon is SegFaulting ...
<soc> did someone experience that?
<h3sp4wn> All the time
<h3sp4wn> fortunately it doesn't seem to do anything useful
<h3sp4wn> (for me anyway)
<h3sp4wn> Actually maybe it does but it gets restarted quickly
<muszek> re
<muszek> somewhere between reloading alsa and after killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio & my system became unresponsive.  I couldn't move a mouse, ctrl+alt+f1, nor ssh to it from another box.  I could ping it.  I raised skinny elephansts...
<alex_mayorga> bug 197665 anyone
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197665 in gnome-settings-daemon "[hardy] The Settings Daemon restarted too many times." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197665
<h3sp4wn> Probably but I set that to ignore ages ago
<soc> h3sp4wn: the problem is that it doesn't load my settings anymore
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, in case you feel like subscribing ;)
<soc> so my sysrem looks uber-ugly
<soc> because of crappy font's themes, etc.
<soc> btw, does ship fiefox3 with an internal cairo library or does it use the system's?
<alex_mayorga> IIRC, the use of system GUI elements was one of the advancements in FF3
<h3sp4wn> soc: What settings ?
<h3sp4wn> I don't actually use any gnome apps I don't think so if its something to do with that then it won't affect me
<h3sp4wn> except maybe nm and the other applets in my titlebar
<soc> h3sp4wn: my settings ... fonts, themes, etc.
<h3sp4wn> When you change them ?
<soc> no
<flipstar> soc: everywhere or only in gtk apps ?
<soc> when i start up i get the message that starting gnome-settings-daemon failed and everything looks ugly
<soc> gtk
<h3sp4wn> it doesn't seem to affect my binary firefox or urxvt
<h3sp4wn> or matlab or emacs
<soc> h3sp4wn: how should it?
<h3sp4wn> Dunno you haven't described the problem properly yet
<soc> when i start gnome, my settings don't load
<alex_mayorga> soc, did you checked out bug 197665
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197665 in gnome-settings-daemon "[hardy] The Settings Daemon restarted too many times." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197665
<soc> what's hard about that?
<h3sp4wn> You didn't say when you start
<h3sp4wn> I just get it crashing all the timer after it has started
<h3sp4wn> (but it auto restarts itself)
<soc> alex_mayorga: doesn't seem to be my bug
<soc> http://pastebin.com/m50b3cd88
<soc> it doesn't try to restart here
<h3sp4wn> well that aint 197665 then
<h3sp4wn> "[hardy] The Settings Daemon restarted too many times."
<bsee> was 2.6.24-11 kernel removed from update servers?
<h3sp4wn> I am running it here just fine
<flipstar> i also didnt get the new kernel ..
<h3sp4wn> No its still on my mirror
<h3sp4wn> (gb)
<bsee> i downloaded it and it failed to install correctly, now i reinstalled OS and no 2.6.24-11, just 2.6.24-10
<flipstar> nothing on main..nothing on local..nothing on the gb server ..
<h3sp4wn> isp caching possibly
<h3sp4wn> (in the case of one or the other or both of us)
<^BiplanO^> anyone had a problem on starting X after the latest update?
<h3sp4wn> I take it you waited to install the new kernel until you had all the parts ?
<nemo> is latest update one that moved to autodetect, or did that happen earlier?
<nemo> I've no clue since A) I backed up my xorg long ago and B) it autodetected smoothly anyway :)
<nemo> s/xorg/xorg.conf/
<lunks> When running compiz, I'm getting this error:
<lunks> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 169.09, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 169.12.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<^BiplanO^> the problem is not with xorg.conf
<flipstar> ^BiplanO^: ..so what then ?
<ionstorm> with the new kernel rls today there is no build dir
<ionstorm> i cannot build my rt73 driver
<lunks> And I'm using only ubuntu's driver
<^BiplanO^> flipstar: eheh I don't know
<flipstar> lunks: try remove and reinstall
<ionstorm> anyone notice there is no /lib/modules/2.6.24-11-generic/"build"
<ionstorm> was it moved?
<flipstar> ^BiplanO^: how do you now then..? try login into an tty and type 'X'
<lunks> flipstar, k
<ionstorm> cd nm didnt have headers installed
<flipstar> i only did get the linux-source updated to 2.6.24-11 but not the kernel image ..
<flipstar> wired
<ubuntu> greetings
<presroi> hi, after rebooting, my notebook (hardy/kubuntu) does not find any networks (cable and wireless) anymore
<twb> Howdy; my unichrome-based GPUs' magic numbers aren't in the list in alpha4 (meaning that it falls back to the vesa driver).  Can I do anything to make sure they are auto-detected in the final release, or is it too late?  If the latter, what's the magic to make casper use a particular Xorg GPU driver?
<twb> (I'm just about to grab alpha5 to test it.)
<h3sp4wn> So with pulseaudio can I sensibly switch the sink to my usbaudio card
<h3sp4wn> (seems so complicated the applet)
<h3sp4wn> alsa_output.usb_device_a73_7_noserial_if0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<h3sp4wn> (thats the sink name but changing it doesn't seem to work)
<h3sp4wn> or do I need to change using asoundconf as well
<shirish> has anybody used the dict (dictionary) application ?
<freebird> running 8.04, can't click desktop icons anymore, menus have gone mac style as in click and hold...is this a known issue?
<flipstar> kde3 ?
<freebird> gnome
<freebird> 2.21.92
<flipstar> can you click other icons than these on desktop ?
<freebird> yes, menus and system tray
<twb> Even on MacOS 7 you could click and the menu would stay open, IIRC.
<twb> But if you click-and-held, it would treat the click release as the item selection
<twb> I might be remembering 8.1; I suppose it doesn't matter.
<freebird> my issue is that all has changed but I didn't ask it to?
<freebird> when I try to drag a window it maximises the window instead...a lot strange behaviours
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  how do I configure the *default* location to show for the weather report in the new clock applet in gnome?
<freebird> exit
<hischild> so far it's all goin fine for me with hardy
<KrimZon> i broke mine
<hischild> why/how/what's up with it?
<donomo> how can i get around the dreaded openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us / openoffice.org-hyphenation conflict?
<hischild> update, do autoremove in console, then update again
<hischild> that fixed it fo rme
<donomo> i did apt-get update, then apt-get autoremove, i get The following packages have unmet dependencies
<hischild> which packages / dependencies?
<Milos_SD> when will all kernel/modules/meta packages be tranfered on 2.6.24.11 version? :S
<KrimZon> well i wanted to install some kind of proper support for the touchpad, but in doing that i broke xorg.conf, so i reinstalled some nvidia-xorg bits and bobs, and then when it rebooted the video was fixed but wireless was down
<vlowther> iwlwifi?
<hischild> donomo: i'm having the exact same hyphenation thingy now
 * vlowther is happy that I have an emergency backup atheros card.
<donomo> hischild: http://pastie.org/160138
<alex_mayorga> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hischild> donomo: i'm on irssi now on my server --> can't check links ... sorry :(
<KrimZon> i dont know, its an intel pro wireless
<donomo> hischild: elinks ftw? :)
<hischild> donomo: how can i get links out of irssi
<hischild> i have no gui or sth
<KrimZon> its on an Asus A8Sc
<donomo> hischild: open a new shell, run 'links'
<hischild> donomo: hmm ...
<hischild> donomo: gimme a sec ... fixing the hyphenation thing
<delhage> donomo: I have the exact same problem too
<Mark_Milliman> All of the kernel modules in the repository are not up to -11.17 and the nvidia-new drivers don't work with anything other than the i386 version
<donomo> i cant install anything else until the hyphenating thing is fixed.
<Mark_Milliman> I am running the -11.17 i386 image just so the nVidia drivers work.
<donomo> maybe i should uninstall all of openoffice
<vlowther> KrimZon: the latest round of kernel updates do not have drivers for the Intel 3945 or the 4965 cards.
<KrimZon> intel pro wireless 3945ABG
<Mark_Milliman> Hopefully the rest of the modules will get up to -11.17 soon
<Milos_SD> And the rest of the meta packages ...
<KrimZon> hmm... so i uninstall it all and revert to what's on cd?
<Milos_SD> linux meta package want to install -10 version
<Milos_SD> :(
<vlowther> or just reboot to the prior kernel.
<vlowther> as long as you don;t have an nvidia card.
<Mark_Milliman> exactly
<Mark_Milliman> I went back to -10 but it was too late for the drivers they are not backward compatible
<vlowther> samw here
<Mark_Milliman> the i386 version seems to be working
<vlowther> which is why I am glad I had the  other wireless card lying around.
<hischild> donomo: you can in theory uninstall openoffice yet it's unrecommended ... much depends on it
<Mark_Milliman> They better get the kernel stable soon because beta is closing in on them
<donomo> hischild: is there another approach?
<vlowther> ... and fix the fscking "hal not updating battery status" bug!
<Mark_Milliman> vlowther, don't know anything about that because I am running this on a desktop
<hischild> donomo: to the hyphen bug? i think so ... gimme a min
<Mark_Milliman> that would be a pretty big issue though
<hischild> Mark_Milliman: i'm runnin on a laptop ... it's annoying that it doesnt update the batt status
<hischild> well .. not always
<Mark_Milliman> I would agree
<vlowther> it is.  Battery satus on a laptop is only getting updated right now when you attach or remove ac power.
 * vlowther has resorted to having a tiny terminal window open running watch -s 30 acpi
<hischild> vlowther: yeah ... well the little light still shows me wether i'm above or below 10% .. and the rest is a pure gamble
<hischild> oh gimme a break ... this used to fix it ...
<hischild> stupid thing
<hischild> hmm ...
<hischild> this is so likely to break my laptop again
<twb> Gack, why isn't there an openchrome/unichrome driver... oh wait, they call themselves "via" now...
<twb> ...which brings me to my next question: gack, where is the "via" driver?
<hischild> twb: you mean as in where is it in xorg.conf?
<twb> hischild: no, I mean as in on disk
<hischild> good question
<twb> I'm checking the filesystem now, but the dinky GTK thing that gdm pops up when it repeatedly fails to boot X doesn't list via/openchrome/unichrome
<twb> ...using a4 still; a5 is unsquashfsing now.
<KEB1> how to upgrade? "dist-upgrade"
<hischild> KEB1: there's a guide for that one ...
<hischild> change all gutsy to hardy and then do dist-upgrade
<hischild> yet HIGHLY UNRECOMMENDED!!!
<hischild> i've tried it 4 times so far, 2 times on a clean install
<hischild> and all have failed
<KEB1> hischild: what should i canhge to hrdy?
<bazhang> or just get the alpha 5 iso or a daily build
<Sonicadvance1> Question. I'm running a DVD in totem. EVERYTHING is tinted blue? wtf is that?
<bazhang> sources list KEB1
<hischild> KEB1: in your sources.list
<hischild> KEB1: it's better to grab the iso and do a clean install
<twb> Sonicadvance1: sounds like XV voodoo; do you mean just the video area, or the whole desktop?
<KrimZon> vlowther: i've got back to -10 kernel, but now my xorg.conf is still misconfigured
<twb> hischild: ewwww
<KEB1> can i copy the home folder then?
<twb> hischild: even RHEL supports upgrading in place!
<hischild> KEB1: ain't that a seperate partition?
<KrimZon> what i did was change some stuff, but then when x restarted it completely messed the file up so i couldnt change it back
<Sonicadvance1> twb, Just the video area, let me get a screen capture
<hischild> twb: RHEL?
<KEB1> ive the iso from hardy alphy 3, it is problematic to update to aplhy 5 and then eo betha,... to the final?
<KrimZon> but before then i had working nvidia and wireless
<twb> hischild: I guess you don't get out much?  RHEL = Red Hat Enterprise Linux.
<hischild> twb: it failed for me every time .. no matter what i tried it always failed on it
<Sonicadvance1> twb, http://bdo.ktserv.com/Users/Sonicadvance1/TheInvisibleBlue.png <--Blue people!
<Sonicadvance1> Looks like it's for Blu Ray advertisement or something
<twb> Sonicadvance1: fetching... from the description it sounds like a colorspace mis-configuration (e.g. YUV /= RGB).
<hischild> twb: no ... i only got back to linux somewhere like a week ago ... before  that i had to use windows for game development
<hischild> twb: i prefer to dive in head first ... and i always like a challenge to keep my box running like i want it
<twb> hischild: well, I think you should NOT be recommending people to do a completely fresh install.
<Sonicadvance1> hm
 * Sonicadvance1 blames 64bit
<hischild> twb: they'll break more then likely ...
<twb> Sonicadvance1: I think that's a colorspace issue; I don't know offhand how to fix it in Totem.
<twb> hischild: that's *your* anecdotal evidence.
<Sonicadvance1> I tried VLC but it crashes D:
<hischild> twb: correct, that's _my_ experience with it so far on which i am basing my conclusion. Should you have a different opinion, i'm more then willing to listen and even change my conclusion on that
<twb> hischild: indeed; IME dist-upgrading post-release is trivial (assuming you check the release documentation for gotchas).
<donomo> my experince has been dist-upgrading is problematic and an clean install is preferable
<twb> hischild: dist-upgrading to a moving target like Sid or Ubuntu+1 sometimes (often?) requires you to know how to resolve apt/dpkg issues, but if you know how to do that it's usually not difficult either.
<hischild> twb: a good discussion isn't wrong (and even helpfull). However, i can't be expected to tell people something differently then what i've been experiencing now can i
<twb> I admit that Ubuntu dist-upgrading has, IME, been worse than Debian.
<twb> hischild: fair enough.
<flipstar> you cant do an distupgrade from X anyway ..
<hischild> twb: i do know how to solve most issues by now. Wether it is with some help, experimenting or just plain research for it, usually i can figure it out. Yet it has broken like unfixable broken for me 4 times, which makes me unrecommend the upgrading from gutsy (should've mentioned that)
<flipstar> or at least shouldnt
<twb> flipstar: dist-upgrading while X is running shouldn't kill anything.
<flipstar> yes but it remains on unsolved depencies ..
<afflux> err, no?
<twb> flipstar: huh?
<flipstar> it could i mean it still is recommend to do that without X
<flipstar> this is much safer
<afflux> flipstar: I never did dist-upgrading without X, from gutsy a2 until now, hardy
<hischild> the fewer is running, the less could interfere with the upgrade
<twb> The last time I checked, feisty->gutsy was *only* recommended to be done via update-manager.
<twb> hischild: it's VERY unlikely running processes would break a dist-upgrade.
<afflux> hischild: you can even remove packages while the application in the package is running
<hischild> twb: yet mine failed so i did a clean install
<hischild> afflux: i am aware of that (looks funny though ... running the app while it's removed)
<twb> hischild: I still suspect that the problem was your inexperience, not any fundamentally insurmountable problem with dist-upgrading.
<afflux> Probably a broken upgrade-path
<lime4x4> slow file transfer using samba or sptfp
<afflux> lime4x4: via nautilus?
<hischild> twb: ofcourse i have a lot to learn, i've never denied that
<lime4x4> was using places/network to move files but that was so slow 1 meg per sec
<SeveredCross> Are there known bugs regarding multimonitor setups and gnome-settings-daemon & gnome-display-properties?
<twb> hischild: please understand that I'm not criticising you, just questioning the inferences you're making (reinstalling is usually better than dist-upgrading)
<SeveredCross> A quick Launchpad search turns up nothing, but I may be looking for the wrong things.
<lime4x4> then setup spftp whish is just as slow
<twb> What procotol is SPFTP?
<afflux> lime4x4: I think there was a known issue some time ago, but they should've been fixed now
<KrimZon> damn, i almost fixed it but then it automatically reinstalled -11
<afflux> *that
<donomo> my solution to the openoffice hyphenation thingy: 'sudo aptitude remove language-support-writing-en', say no until the solution that only uninstalls packages
<lime4x4> well it doesn't appear to be on my end...lol
<afflux> lime4x4: let me check
<lime4x4> thanks
<alex_mayorga> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Sonicadvance1> Hm, audio isn't even synced in VLC
<alex_mayorga> how do I know what release I'm currently running?
<lime4x4> it's weird the file i'm testing is 2.6 gigs in size it starts to copy then it hangs at 26.5 megs then it copies another 26.5 megs and hangs again
<matjan> hi, i have some troubles now after the latest update
<flipstar> alex_mayorga: lsb_release -a
<hischild> twb: i was already assuming you didn't mean it as you wrote it. It might have been my inexperience or something else, however it still broke for me. I understand that you have a lot more experience with it and i won't deny that, nor that i have a lot to learn. Yet i'm eager to learn and always more then willing to take advice
<afflux> lime4x4: what's your version of gvfs?
<matjan> most notably, hardy now only recognizes one of the 4 cores on my cpu
<alex_mayorga> flipstar, thanks
<lime4x4> how do i check that? It should be the latest
<matjan> is there any way to solve this or should i just wait for the next update?
<alex_mayorga> lime4x4, sudo aptitude show gvfs
<afflux> lime4x4:  apt-cache policy gvfs would be better
<lime4x4> Version: 0.1.8svn20080228-0ubuntu1
<flipstar> matjan: what kernel you are running? generic ?
<matjan> flipstar, the last update which is 2.6.24-11-386
<flipstar> matjan: maybe you should try the generic kernel
<afflux> lime4x4: hm, the bug I was thinking about was fixed since 0.1.6
<lime4x4> is it possible the bug is still in my setup somehow?
<matjan> and since there was also an update of nvidia-glx-new, graphics are borked when running another kernel
<afflux> lime4x4: not really
<afflux> lime4x4: you could check if it's working when copying via terminal, not via nautilus+gvfs
<matjan> flipstar, so, that would solve the cpu problem, but then i have screwed up graphics
<matjan> 2.6.24-10-generic ran nicely
<afflux> lime4x4: if it's working as expected, feel free to report a bug against gvfs
<flipstar> matjan: maybe you should stay at this for a while :)
<lime4x4> okay i'll have to dig up info on how to copy a file thru the terminal.never did that before
<flipstar> just cp
<flipstar> cp input output
<matjan> flipstar, hehe
<matjan> anyway, how should i file a bugreport about this?
<matjan> by the way, it also seemed that sound got screwed, but after a reboot in safe mode it works again
<beerockxs> I can't login to gnome anymore using the default session, I get the window that the session has been closed after less than 10 seconds, but .xsession-errors does not contain anything apart from "/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup..."
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<twb> beerockxs: what is the default session?
<alex-weej> is murrine supposed to be the new default theme then?
<beerockxs> twb: the gnome session
<beerockxs> twb: Using the safe mode gnome session works (I'm using that right now)
<twb> update: in 8.04a3, both via and unichrome drivers are installed, and manually forcing unichrome in xorg.conf works.
<beerockxs> twb: it had been working just fine. I logged out, and then couldn't log in again.
<twb> beerockxs: sounds like you uninstalled something important.
<twb> beerockxs: get a shell, and tell me if ubuntu-desktop is still installed.
<beerockxs> twb: logging in as another, new user works also.
<beerockxs> twb: i uninstalled evolution, and thus do not have ubuntu-desktop anymre
<twb> beerockxs: that means it's something you've done to your home stuff, presumably.
<twb> beerockxs: it might just be that you've changed your default session type; have you tries manually asking for the GNOME session?
<beerockxs> twb: i'll try that now
<beerockxs> brb
<twb> Why these kids don't run their IRC inside screen, I'll never know.
<twb> Or at least start a second X server.
<lime4x4> okay using scp to transfer a 2.6 gig file from hardy to gutsy i get 1.5 megs per sec
<twb> lime4x4: are you using -C?  Are you using -c blowfish?
<matjan> anyway, i get this in /var/log/messages: Mar  2 12:37:56 quadpc kernel: [    0.000000] WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<twb> lime4x4: if it's still too slow, have you considered using something unsecured like thttpd or firehose?
<lime4x4> scp test.avi john@192.168.1.23:
<beerockxs> twb: thanks. somehow, the XClient session got set as default. It's working now.
 * Oli`` wonders when the 2.6.24-11-generic kernel will be out
<lime4x4> before when i was using gutsy i could transfer files at around 65 megs per sec now with hardy i'm down to 1.5 megs per sec
<twb> lime4x4: good luck isolating the cause
<lime4x4> that's a big decrease in speed
<twb> iostat is probably your friend
<Oli``> 65?! what sort of hardware?
<twb> Oli``: 1000baseT, presumably
<twb> Since he's using TCP/IP.
<flipstar> !info iostat hardy
<ubotu> Package iostat does not exist in hardy
<flipstar> ..
<Oli``> i see sorry I thought that was disk=>disk transfer
<twb> It's still incredibly fast for 100baseT
<lime4x4> sudo apt-get install sysstat gets u iostat
<flipstar> thx
<twb> flipstar: sysstat: usr/bin/iostat
<twb> flipstar: apt-file is your friend.
<flipstar> i rather would like to have tool that lists disc access per application..
<flipstar> like top
<Oli``> lime4x4: have you tried transferring over something that isn't encrypted? eg: ftp, http, etc
<Oli``> flipstar: there's a .py script somewhere that does do that
<lime4x4> i'm working on setting up a ftp server now to test the speed
<flipstar> Oli``: you probably dont have it around? or a tip for google..?
<twb> lime4x4: I suggest you try thttpd; that's optimized for speed.
<Oli``> flipstar: it was sitting on my desktop until last week when I went postal on it.. I'll try and find it again
<twb> lime4x4: if you feel like compiling things, firehose can apparently make switches physically melt by being so fast.
<flipstar> Oli``: thank you :=)
<lime4x4> don't mind compiling
<twb> lime4x4: since you reported speeds above the probably limit of 100baseT, I'd check to make sure you haven't introduced a non-gigabit connection into your path.
<twb> *probable
<Oli``> is there a command to list your bash history (so I can grep it)?
<flipstar> i set an alias for history |grep
<flipstar> now its hg :)
<twb> Oli``: yes.
<twb> Oli``: see HISTORY and HISTORY EXPANSION in the bash manual.
<pwuertz_> hi, after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, my system freezes from time to time
<twb> pwuertz_: that's not enough information to diagnose the fault.
<pwuertz_> is there a way to receive any debug information?
<pwuertz_> twb: I know.. thats why I'm asking for any hints how to investigate this problem
<twb> Well, firstly, can you reproduce the freeze on demand (e.g. it always freezes when you try to open Firefox)
<pwuertz_> no.. I cannot reproduce the freeze
<pwuertz_> the system freezes randomly
<Oli``> flipstar: http://guichaz.free.fr/misc/#iotop =)
<pwuertz_> even without doing anything
<twb> pwuertz_: after the freeze, can you switch to vt1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1)?  Does the machine respond to ping?  To ssh?
<pwuertz_> i can leave the desktop alone for half an hour.. and the system does not respond in any way
<pwuertz_> no.. its completely frozen... network is gone too
<pwuertz_> sometimes I could leave the machine running the whole day without any incident
<twb> I used to have that problem when using 3d acceleration on my Radeon 9000.
<mphill> pwuertz_: I had a freeze too
<twb> I doubt that's any help.
<mphill> scares me
<twb> I suppose you could look at /var/log after rebooting for shenanigans
<mphill> I also had my computer freeze during post, when it was going t check memory it froze typing "Memo", it didn't finish memory.  that really scares me.
<lime4x4> twb u have a link for firehose
<twb> lime4x4: nah
<twb> lime4x4: it's a bitch to find, too
<lime4x4> i found it.. did a google search for firehose file transfer
<lime4x4> http://www.heroinewarrior.com/firehose.php3
<twb> Ah, yeah
<flipstar> Oli``: this is exactly what i've searched for..nice :)
<Oli``> flipstar: yeah it's not perfect but it's damned handy when you need something like it
<flipstar> it is perfect :) and if not you can still edit the code :P
<alex_mayorga> does your gnome-settings-daemon work?
<Oli``> very true
<DanaG> Gaack, why does update-manager want to install linux-image-2.6.24-11-386?  My system needs the -generic kernel!
<donomo> anyone noticed application in the taskbar dont fill the whole panel? im always clicking on the very bottom pixel and then need to adjust the mouse up a couple pixels to select the application.
<ryanpg> when I plug in my usb camera, it is automatically mounted and shows up on the desktop, unfortunately nautilus and gnome-panel both become unresponsive
<ryanpg> tips on doing some bug hunting here?
<ryanpg> donomo, ifaik that's something themes specify
<ryanpg> donomo, I mean the padding around panel applets
<donomo> ryanpg: ok thx
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<afflux> DanaG: I had that too, I think it was because of some virtualbox-ose-modules weirdness
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm not using the virtualbox-ose-modules, because I can't be sure how it'll interact with the non-OSS VirtualBox additions.
<afflux> do you have them installed?
<DanaG> In the guest, yes.  I don't have the packaged vboxdrv installed; instead, I do 'vboxdrv setup' manually.
<DanaG> The latter is in the host, of course.
<afflux> yep
<afflux> hm, okay, looks like I'm on the wrong path
<DanaG> I instead just use aptitude to install the new -generic, and mark it automatic.
<Assid> hey
<Assid> is it me.. or is the new update giving -386 kernel ?
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> Assid: at least DanaG and I had this too
<Milos_SD> I think  that is ubuntu way to bypass that bug with nvidia and dual core :D
<Assid> Milos_SD: ?
<Assid> i got a freaking quad core
<Milos_SD> well, if you use 386 kernel, your PC will not freez with nvidia drivers installed :)
<Assid> wtf?
<Assid> wasnt freezing earlier
<Milos_SD> but, you will be using just one core :)
<afflux> my PC doesn't freeze with nvidia-glx-new and dual-core and -generic
<Assid> whatd i update for then
<Milos_SD> my do :(
<lime4x4> im currently running the latest kernel with nvidia drivers on a dual core setup
<Assid> LimCore:  uname -a
<DanaG> wrong tab-complete?
<Milos_SD> lime4x4, what latest kernel?
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 22:08:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Assid> I WANT MY MULTICORE!
 * Assid turns red
<lime4x4> Linux john-hardy 2.6.24-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 22:08:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/
<Assid> DanaG: you installed the other kernel yourself?
<Milos_SD> how did you updated to that kernel version ?
<DanaG> Yup, using aptitude.
<RyanPrior> I have a warning symbol in my notification area telling me that my package repository list is a week out of date, even though I just updated it.
<Assid> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64  ?
<lime4x4> i installed it manually from the repos hardy wouldn't updateon it's own
<Assid> -generic?
<Milos_SD> and there is all packages available for that kernel version?
<Milos_SD> all restricted packages, etc?
<Assid> Generic Linux kernel image gives me -386
<lime4x4> yes
<lime4x4> you'll have to manually install them
<Assid> which one?
<Assid> linux-image ? linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic ?... ?
<afflux> linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic
<DanaG> Anybody here using radeonfb with either fglrx or radeonhd?
<alex_mayorga> why don't I see 2.6.24-11?
<alex_mayorga> not available as an update :(
<flipstar> wired why it isnt marked as an update oO
<Assid> i cant remove the other one..
<Assid> it removes nvidia-glx-new
<Assid> :(
<lime4x4> check and see if it's in synaptic
<DanaG> Use aptitude.
<flipstar> in adept it is ..
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, I-m using aptitude
<DanaG> Select to install the generic and then select to uninstall the 386, in that order.
<Assid> i did.. you just cant do both in 1 go
<oxigen> hi, i just downloading alpha5, and i have a few questions before install...
<oxigen> i want to use swap on other hd, how to do that?
<Milos_SD> linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic, restricted-2.6.24-11-generic, nvidia-glx-new
<alex_mayorga> aptitude safe/upgrade says there are 0 things to update
<Milos_SD> is there any other package that is important for system to work ?
<DanaG> What do you mean, just can't do both in 1 go?
<Milos_SD> other that this 3 ?
<DanaG> Try running aptitude with no parameters, to get the ncurses UI.
<flipstar> oxigen: thats kind of basic knowledge..are you sure you ready for an _alpha_ (pre-beta) ?
<oxigen> also, last time i had problems nvidia drivers, what is best way to install them, to use drivers from nvidia.com or the ones from repository?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, you'll need to hold my hand here :(
<Assid> 386 ..lol
<Assid> that makes my eyes bleed
<oxigen> flipstar: sorry, i know... :)
<oxigen> flipstar: i have two hd's so there is no problems..
<flipstar> no problem with that :)
<flipstar> just like it was on gutsy
<Assid> brb
<Assid> reboot.. again
<oxigen> flipstar: ok, what about nvidia, which drivers to use? (64bit distro)
<alex_mayorga> synaptics shows I already have 2.6.24-11 downloaded, but uname -a says I have 2.6.24-10 going, what gives?
<flipstar> oxigen: i personally use these from nvidia website..right now 171.05
<oxigen> flipstar: thank you, do you use 64bit kernel?
<flipstar> alex_mayorga: updating kernel needs reboot
<flipstar> oxigen: no..32 bit
<oxigen> hmm
<alex_mayorga> looks like the headers we-re not pulled
<oxigen> are there any known issues with 64bit ubuntu and drivers from nvidia site perhaps?
<alex_mayorga> anything I might need besides the headers_
 * r3m0t upgradesa
<oxigen> when will be first beta release out?
<r3m0t> thursday 13th
<oxigen> this month?
<r3m0t> yup
<oxigen> hmm, cool!
<oxigen> last time i couldnt install nvidia drivers :( i hope this time will go..
<r3m0t> 1.5 GB?!
<r3m0t> I suppose the final version will require a similarly large download
<oxigen> what 1.5gb?
<r3m0t> I'm trying to upgrade my system
<oxigen> oh, upgrading is just too annoying (usually)
<r3m0t> I had no idea I have so much stuff installed ;-) I don't even use KDE
<r3m0t> I'm not even allowed to just download that much on this network
<r3m0t> and the weekly updates will be a lot larger too... maybe I should hold off
<oxigen> i really wish to have finally 64 bit system installed
 * oxigen is still on 6.10
<r3m0t> 64-bit? ...why?
<oxigen> well, sounds cool! :)
<r3m0t> and, 6.10? that isn't even LTS!
<oxigen> i still getting updates
<oxigen> and work good too! but i would like to see some new stuff :)
<r3m0t> yeah new stuff is always good ;)
<oxigen> well, i build new stuff 4 what i need, but gnome is old, kernel too,...
<flipstar> when i remember right since hardy you also can upgade from earlier ditros than gutsy :)
<oxigen> oh, no thank you, i need one working os :)
<oxigen> i have second hd for such a playground
<oxigen> 1 hour to go..
<smurfslover> good evening
<oxigen> but i must say that i LOVE Ubuntu, it's amazing distro
<smurfslover> anyone had troubles with hardy and xorg?
<oxigen> smurfslover, oh, you love smurfs even more than ubuntu!?
<oxigen> :)
<smurfslover> i prefer pclinuxos actually
<smurfslover> i try other distro's for fun
<oxigen> not yet
 * oxigen waiting download
<flipstar> hardy dont need an xorg.conf at all ..
<r3m0t> I try other distro's for work (just kidding)
<smurfslover> but smurfs are better
<smurfslover> so why am i stuck to a 800x600 res
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<oxigen> oh, you can play tetris only! :)
<Milos_SD> linux meta package is now installing -11 version :)
<flipstar> smurfslover: did you removed or renamed xorg.conf before install nvidia-glx-new ?
<oxigen> mmm, does he need to?
<flipstar> probably not
<smurfslover> i didn't have a decent resolution before i installed nvidia driver
<smurfslover> i tried ripping xorg.conf file from ubuntu gutsy live cd
<smurfslover> that worked
<oxigen> yea, how to install nvidia drivers without xorg is my question too! :)
<smurfslover> but after installing the nvidia driver x was lost again
<smurfslover> and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not probe my hardware
<smurfslover> doesn't even try it directly brings me to the kernel framebuffer question
<flipstar> what kind of hardware you using? maybe you need the legacy drivers..?
<smurfslover> and yes i checked the cd before installing
<oxigen> smurfslover: i had the same problems with alpha4!
<smurfslover> nvidia FX5200
<smurfslover> i use nvidia
<oxigen> me too
<smurfslover> i use nvidia100.14 driver with pclinuxos
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<flipstar> i use nvidia 171.05 driver with hardy :)
<oxigen> flipstar: do you use xorg?
<smurfslover> i even think i have xvesa instead of xorg
<smurfslover> max resolution of 600x800
<flipstar> oxigen: yes..there is on created by the nvidia installer
<oxigen> aha, ok..
<smurfslover> i got the resolution right by using the xorg.conf file from ubuntu gutsy
<Milos_SD> flipstar, isn't that driver for some nvidia server or something like that? :)
<matjan> hmm... maybe it would help to install 2.6.24-11-generic ... i do not understand why update manager did not offer it as an update and only gave 2.6.24-1-386 as an option
<matjan> it would not hurt to install the -generic kernel, right?
<Milos_SD> matjan, use main server, and sudo apt-get update ... I think that it will install correct version now :)
<nurettin> hello
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<matjan> Milos_SD, ok, let me try
<smurfslover> tomorrrow i'lll install nvidia-glx-new on the gutsy live cd then copy the xorg.conf file to hardy
<smurfslover> then i retry when xorg.conf gets updated
<flipstar> Milos_SD: yep.. ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/171.05/
<Milos_SD> or it is because I sellected 2.6.24-11-generic manualy before updating nvidia-glx-new
<Mark_Milliman> Has anyone seen their bookmarks disappear in FF3b3 with today's slew of updates
<Mark_Milliman> Not all of the kernel modules were updated today
<Mark_Milliman> if you updated the nvidia-glx-new then it will only work with the i386 version of -11.17
<Mark_Milliman> All of the rest of the kernel modules need to catch up to the -11.17 release
<oxigen> why is always such a mess with nvidia drivers?
<oxigen> i like project like is envy installer
<Milos_SD> Mark_Milliman, if you select manualy restricted modules and kernel 2.6.24-11 generic, nvidia-glx-new will not install -386 version :)
<flipstar> nothing compared with ati drivers ¦ /
<oxigen> but probably there is no envy for hardy, huh?
<matjan> right... if i install the -generic kernel, nvidia also needs to be updated again
<Milos_SD> oxigen, there is
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> envy-ng :)
<oxigen> it is!?
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<flipstar> matjan: right..
<matjan> then all the cores on my cpu would be recognized but graphics would be crap
<oxigen> Milos_SD: do you have some url of envy for hardy?
<flipstar> it should work after reinstall nvidia drivers..
<Milos_SD> matjan, I am instaling new generic kernel and nvidia drivers now... I will report back here if it is working :)
<matjan> Milos_SD, sounds good ;-)
<Milos_SD> oxigen, just go to envy web site :)
<oxigen> i found it! :)
<flipstar> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Milos_SD> matjan, you have to manualy select generic packges of linux-image-2.6.24-11 nad linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11
<oxigen> flipstar: ok, i will try first with restricted... just to report some bug.. :)
<Milos_SD> and then you can select nvidia-glx-new, but it will not install -386 kernel and modules :)
<matjan> Milos_SD, ok, you talk about synaptic now, right?
<Milos_SD> yes
<oxigen> flipstar: but why you dont include envy in distro anyway, it's a nice script!
<flipstar> oxigen: no..it aint so nice ..
<flipstar> sure it work sometimes..
<Milos_SD> oxigen, becouse it can mess up thinks somethimes :)
<flipstar> exactly
<matjan> Milos_SD, so it works fine?
<oxigen> well, at least for end user..
<matjan> graphics are good?
<Milos_SD> it messed up my system, and I needed to delete some nvidia files on root system my self :)
<flipstar> same here
<Milos_SD> matjan, I am still downloading (150 MB on 1 Mbps speed) :)
<matjan> oof
<oxigen> for me was envy great easy way of installing drivers!
<Mark_Milliman> Has anyone seen their FF bookmarks disappear today?
<Milos_SD> Mark_Milliman, mine didn't... but I am doing updates now ... we will see after reboot :D
<Mark_Milliman> okay Milos, good luck
<Milos_SD> when we are at FF bookmarks :)
<Mark_Milliman> I tried to import a backup but they won't import
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<Milos_SD> how can I transfer bookmarks from Opera to FF3? :)
<twb> AAAAAAAARGH
<twb> I forgot that I have to update-initramfs after hacking casper
<Mark_Milliman> I assume that there is a python or other package problem causing this
<twb> 90 minutes wasted.
<oxigen> i dont need bookmarks on FF, i use del.icio.us
<Mark_Milliman> I assume that you can export them as HTML from Opera then import them to FF3
<Milos_SD> yes... but how to import html one in FF3? :)
<Milos_SD> :)
<Mark_Milliman> open up your bookmarks
<Mark_Milliman> go to Bookmarks>Show all bookmarks
<Mark_Milliman> then do an import there
<Milos_SD> thanks
<Milos_SD> :)
<Mark_Milliman> np
<Milos_SD> I did it :D
<Mark_Milliman> Good
<Milos_SD> and one more question :)
<Milos_SD> I had evolution-rss plugin
<Milos_SD> but it is not working now :(
<Milos_SD> something about it can't load some library
<Milos_SD> :S
 * r3m0t severely messes with his installation
<KrimZon> argh
<KrimZon> now i need more help
<KrimZon> sorry
<Assid> err
<Assid> nautilis has a svn plugin?
<Assid> something like tortoise on windows and what kdesvn has ?
<KrimZon> i saw nautilus svn scripts
<Assid> i tried installing that ..nothing happens :(
<r3m0t> nice, my messing works
<KrimZon> same here, i didnt know what to do after that
<Assid> blind leading the blind
<KrimZon> every time i click my mouse button once, i get two clicks happening in x
<DanaG> Oh hey, does anybody here use radeonfb?  I'm wondering if it gets along with fglrx, and whether it gets along with radeonhd.
<Assid> nvidia here.. ati on lappy
<Milos_SD> it is working :D
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<Milos_SD> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 8.04 - hardy Kernel: 2.6.24-11-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.4.0.90 | Desktop: Gnome v2.2.9 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.4
<Milos_SD> :D
<flipstar> nice
<Assid> kvircd does that?
<Milos_SD> now ... How can I fix that problem with openoffice language :)
<matjan> are there already skype packages for hardy?
<Assid> hyphenation package?
<Assid> i just got rid of it
<Assid> matjan: skype.com
<Assid> matjan:  i use the new beta one
<Assid> needed video support
<matjan> so it is not in the repos yet?
<matjan> i see
<matjan> right
<DanaG> None of my friends use any VOIP apps.  :(
<flipstar> the new kernel is now listed in update-manager ..
<Assid> useless friends
<Assid> new kernel ?
<Assid> Milos_SD: kvirc doesnt display that ?
<flipstar> Version 2.6.24-11.17
<Milos_SD> Assid, that is xlack plugin for xchat
<Milos_SD> :)
<RyanPrior> I have a warning symbol in my notification area telling me that my package repository list is a week out of date, even though I just updated it.
<Milos_SD> RyanPrior, change repository to main server
<Milos_SD> :)
<Assid> doesnt look like kvirc has it
<Assid> DanaG: if you feel very bad about it.. i'll voip with you
<RyanPrior> Milos_SD: As far as I can tell, I am using the main server.
<Assid> okay so how does this svn scripts add on to nautilis
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<Milos_SD> nurettin, where is that advanced rename tool in gnome commanger? I don't have that. :S
<nurettin> Milos_SD: in the file menu
<nurettin> Milos_SD: or ctrl+m button combination
<DanaG> eeh, mostly have to do homework right now.
<Milos_SD> nurettin, click on Metatag button
<DanaG> handy thing in ekiga: call '555' and it echoes back whatever you send, including video.
<Milos_SD> And there you have Exif
<Milos_SD> :)
<flipstar> im out..cya
<nurettin> Milos_SD: yes but when i am click this this error happen <exif tags not supported
<Milos_SD> maybe in that folder you don't have that exif type  ... :S
<matjan> Milos_SD, so... download done?
<Milos_SD> matjan, yes
<Milos_SD> and it is working nice :)
<Milos_SD> nvidia driver loaded :)
<nurettin> Milos_SD: i know my picture has exif ,
<matjan> all cores detected?
<Milos_SD> matjan, yes ... I am using generic kernel
<Milos_SD> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 8.04 - hardy Kernel: 2.6.24-11-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.4.0.90 | Desktop: Gnome v2.2.9 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.4
<Milos_SD> :)
<matjan> right
<matjan> perfect
<matjan> i am going install then also
<Milos_SD> just that problem with hyphenation package :D
<nurettin> Milos_SD: i am sending screenshot image
<matjan> Milos_SD, with nvidia restricted driver, right?
<Milos_SD> matjan, yes
<matjan> i had that one too... i just uninstalled it
<matjan> i do not use openoffice that much anyways
<Milos_SD> I will wait for an another update ...
<matjan> nor word btw
<Milos_SD> nurettin, I am not geting anything
<Milos_SD> my DCC isn't working ...
<Milos_SD> don't know why
<nurettin> ok i am sending a link
<nurettin> Milos_SD: http://antalyaemlak.dyndns.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=59104
<KrimZon> anyone know how to stop the mouse registering two clicks?
<Oli``> woo the -11-generic is out
<KrimZon> or at least how to work the menus with the keys
<Milos_SD> nurettin, I am geting that error too :S
<Milos_SD> Oli``, update to the latest xorg :)
<nurettin> Milos_SD:  what is my problem solution
<Milos_SD> I don't know :S
<nurettin> ok.
<nurettin> Milos_SD: thank you
<Oli``> Milos_SD: what's wrong with it? I've been afk for ages
<KrimZon> aha, its only the usb mouse that does it - touchpad is ok
<Milos_SD> I don't know ... but now when I have all update installed, I don't have that problem ...
<matjan> Milos_SD, how come the download was 150mb? i only need to download 46mb and that includes the headers package...
<Milos_SD> well ... I didn't update anything for 4 days :D
<matjan> i see :)
<bsee> i think updates is another kind of internet addictions
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/173833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173833 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev mouse fails on hardy: cannot open input pEvdev" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Aeroraptor> so... quick question:
<Aeroraptor> anyone know about GMA X3100 support?
<bsee> dont look like right question
<KrimZon> does -11 generic support the intel 3945 wireless?
<bsee> this is right question
<Aeroraptor> it's not supported in gusty, which makes me sad
<Aeroraptor> but if it works in hardy I'll be happy.
<Aeroraptor> the ubuntu wiki is pretty useless
<oliver_g1> hello
<oliver_g1> just wanted to ask whether that openoffice.org-hyphenation install conflict is already known?
<Milos_SD> oliver_g1, it is...
<oliver_g1> Milos_SD: ok then :-)
<oliver_g1> (eh... didn't want to press for a solution - I have it solved locallly; but wanted to to make sure it's in LP)
<DanaG> 3945 is part of the ubuntu-modules package.
<Milos_SD> oliver_g1, how did you solved that ? :D
<oliver_g1> Milos_SD: removed openoffice.org-hyphenation (the old package) with dpkg --remove :-)
<Milos_SD> and, that didn't removed openoffice ?
<oliver_g1> Milos_SD: no, dependency-wise it would even have worked in aptitude; but aptitude tried to fix the broken pkg first and then didn't even start the removal :-/
<oliver_g1> hence the manual use of dpkg
<bsee> Aeroraptor: this is for gutsy http://opensource-openmind.blogspot.com/2007/10/intel-gm965-graphics-x3100-chip-intel.html and yes X3100 supported in hardy... kind of, since some man complained much about how bad is this support
<Milos_SD> dpkg --remove is not working with that package ... is there any command for forsing it to remove w/o touching other openoffice packages? :)
<Aeroraptor> bsee, is hardy that bad that I should not use it, and should use that fix instead?
<bsee> Aeroraptor: hardy should have latest drivers, so i think it should be equal
<Aeroraptor> hmmm
<Aeroraptor> I think I'll give it a go just for kicks
<Aeroraptor> I have a very recent image of my system so I don't care either way
<oliver_g1> Milos_SD: in what way does dpkg --remove not work for you? I just checked, and I really just ran "dpkg --remove openoffice.org-hyphenation" in root terminal
<bsee> Aeroraptor: you may just try livecd, without installing
<bsee> hardy still have some things broken
<Aeroraptor> bsee, yeah I could.
<Aeroraptor> important things?
<Milos_SD> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of openoffice.org-hyphenation:
<Milos_SD>  openoffice.org-core depends on openoffice.org-hyphenation.
<Milos_SD> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-hyphenation (--remove):
<Milos_SD>  dependency problems - not removing
<Milos_SD> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Milos_SD>  openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Milos_SD> this way ... :S
<Aeroraptor> I have the alpha5 iso downloaded and burned, so i think I'll just use that
<bsee> for me looks like important, but not for devs lol
<Aeroraptor> and I can just use like, koffice or abiword
<Milos_SD> I will wait for ubuntu devs to solve this :)
<Milos_SD> thanks anyway ...
<twb> Holy hell, the timezone chooser in 8.04a5's ubiquity is surely meant to cause seizures in a11y users.
 * Aeroraptor pops in the CD and reboots 
<oliver_g1> ok, another question: where would bug reports regarding problems with the new default theme go?
<oliver_g1> would that go to the "murrine" package, or to ubuntu-artwork, or...?
<CarlFK>  do-release-upgrade -d ... Setting up linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-11-generic (2.6.24-11.15) ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-11-generic; cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules': No such file or directory
<oliver_g1> (things like "the buttons in lower panel don't show well enough which app is focused")
<CarlFK> the update did continue, so bug?
<Oli``> oh bloody hell, this update has broken a lot of things >_<
<matjan> Milos_SD, all up again
<Oli``> the gnome settings daemon didn't start and compiz is borked: http://i.thepcspy.com/oli/urgh.png
<Milos_SD> matjan, so it is working ?
<Milos_SD> :)
<matjan> but still, sometimes it hangs while booting... some interrupt thing it seems
<matjan> it is
<matjan> 4 cores + nvidia
<Milos_SD> mine too ... on the begining of booting
<bsee> it is normal for compiz being borked, so it is work as expected
<Milos_SD> doesn't start imidiatly
<Oli``> heh I'd actually had quite a good run with compiz recently... these are the first fireworks for a while
<matjan> mine just halts
<matjan> i will check /var/log/messages for it
<Milos_SD> install bootchart and reboot
<Oli``> ooo - switching it back to 4 virtual desktops fixes it
<matjan> bootchart?
<Milos_SD> and see what it is doing while it is booting :)
<matjan> Oli``, i run compiz with 6... no problems at all
<Milos_SD> picture of a bootchart will be in /var/log/bootchart/
<Milos_SD> :)
<matjan> Milos_SD, ahhh... i see
<matjan> ok
<Oli``> matjan: turn it down to 2 and see if you get the same as: http://i.thepcspy.com/oli/urgh.png
<bsee> matjan: what videocard? (no problems at all -- looks like very... bold statement)
<bsee> matjan: i cant hear you, where are you
<bsee> i want magic videocard to, gonna buy it tomorrow
<matjan> bsee, excuse me
<matjan> bsee, you mean compiz without problems?
<bsee> yes
<matjan> maybe that was too bold a statement
<bsee> what card?
<bsee> matjan: so what video card you have?
<sectech> Since there is no such thing as a production box with me I think it might be time to grab Alpha 5....
<matjan> sorry about that... modem out of sync crap
<matjan> bsee, nvidia 8600gts
<oliver_g1> how can I force gnome to reload the icons in the applications menu?
<bsee> matjan: mine is 7900 gtx, mine must be little better in term of performance, and uses same opengl driver... interesting how my card not work correctly with compiz, and yours work...
<matjan> i use the nvidia restricted driver
<matjan> i think yours should work well also
<bsee> matjan: can you play opengl games with compiz enabled? and have no X freezes whatever
<matjan> no idea
<bsee> how so?
<matjan> i've had this machine for 2 days now
<bsee> oh
<matjan> i have not played any game (yet)
<bsee> so you must be have no time yet to catch all the bugas
<bsee> bugs
<Sonicadvance1> I had a 7900GS and Compiz ran fine on mine
<matjan> bsee, maybe
<matjan> in fact, compiz ran fine on my old machine which had an ati 9200se card
<bsee> Sonicadvance1: and you have no titlebar corruption too? (but isnt it was proven it happens with all videocard?...)
<Sonicadvance1> didn't have any
<bsee> i must be looser
<Oli``> compiz + games have been fine here (graphically - there are a few window-manager bugs solved by falling back to metacity when you play games)
<bsee> got a videocard for $500, not like you guys
<Sonicadvance1> bsee has the nvidia restricted drivers installed?
<bsee> Sonicadvance1: of couse, cuz compiz require that
<bsee> Sonicadvance1: so you can play games with compiz enabled?
<Sonicadvance1> bsee, yes
<bsee> and have no titlebar corruption on maximized firefox... no freezes, no 45% cpu load with minimizin/maximizin, no lockups and program crashes when trying to enable/disable compiz... must be miracle
<bsee> i'm gonna trade my 7900 gtx for 7900 gs
<bsee> anyone interested?
<Sonicadvance1> eh?
<Sonicadvance1> a GTX is better than a GS
<bsee> Sonicadvance1: oh... maybe even X uses hardware rendering with your videocard? what you think? if you disable compiz...
<bsee> well it seems not
<Sonicadvance1> o.o
<twb> bsee: compiz is not responsible for enabling hardware acceleration.  X, DRI and Mesa are.
<Sonicadvance1> Well, even my eee runs Compiz fine >.>
<twb> Sonicadvance1: eeePCs ship with an i8x0, which is relatively well documented and well supported, and has decent 3d acceleration.
<_emet_> !info monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): C/C++/C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3317 kB, installed size 10216 kB
<bsee> twb: pardon? why i have 80% cpu load with compiz disabled when moving windows? DRI enabled
<KrimZon> \o/
<KrimZon> wireless and nvidia are both working
<thecrypto> Hello, I am trying to figure out what happened to the ipw3945 driver. I didn't see anything in the updates for my kernel that this was going to be removed. How can I get it back?
<Mark_Milliman> seems like -11.11 is downloading and installing now
<Sonicadvance1> twb, Nvidia drivers are comparable to the Intel ones, and a 7900GTX should run better/faster/stronger w/e than the eee's can
<twb> Sonicadvance1: maybe if you're using the tainted drivers...
<Mark_Milliman> is anyone experiencing any problems with it and nvidia-glx-new
<Sonicadvance1> lol
<Sonicadvance1> I am :P
<twb> Boo
<twb> Hiss
 * oxigen is going to install now alpha5...
<Mark_Milliman> drivers arn't working?
<bsee> twb: so you said i dont need compiz for X to use hardware rendering, right? can you tell me how to turn this thing on?
<twb> bsee: turn what thing on?
<thecrypto> When I try and modprobe ipw3945 I get that it is  not found and that it can't find ipw3945d for my kernel version. Is there a new kernel driver to use? I also see nothing in jockey.
<bsee> hardware rendering
<twb> glxinfo | grep direct.rendering
<bsee> direct rendering: Yes
<twb> You have hardware acceleration enabled.
<bsee> how so? why it is cpu load is 80% when i moving windows?
<twb> Maybe because your WM is shit?
<bsee> i tested this with both gnome and kde, you must be know much better WM?
<twb> tinywm?
<twb> gnome and kde aren't window managers, they are desktop environments
<bsee> and they use gdm and kwm or something right?
<twb> By default they use metacity and kwin, respectively.
<twb> Except I suspect Hardy changes this to Compiz
<bsee> well tell me why cpu load is 2% if i turn on compiz with same WM
<twb> Compiz *is* the WM
<bsee> and how is Xorg fit to this? i mean same applies to xorg
<thecrypto> Is there a new ipw3945d package? All I see is that the tarball was deleted? Where do I go?
<twb> Xorg is an implementation of a server for the X11 protocol, plus some other bits (such as a client library).
<bsee> yeah, and why it drop cpu load with compiz enabled
<DanaG> iwl3945 doesn't need a daemon.
<dareii> does anyone know if hardy (8.04) when final in april will have openoffice 2.4?
<twb> bsee: I don't really know of care.  Probably, as I said, because you're trying to do something stupid (e.g. transparent windows) without compiz.
<thecrypto> DanaG: So it has been switched to iwl...well I try modprobe iwl3945 and some others and none of it seems to work
<DanaG> iwl3945 is part of the linux-ubuntu-modules package.
<bsee> xorg 34% metacity 8% - moving winow
<bsee> window
<bsee> cant see anything transparent here... probably cuz it transparent?..
<twb> It might just be that your GPU really sucks at 2d acceleration.
<thecrypto> Ahh...looks like I got an update right before all the 2.6.24 packages got put out
<Sonicadvance1> maybe your CPU is a pile?
<twb> I think "modern" cards don't bother trying to do proper 2D acceleration because they assume everyone will use tainted drivers are run everything under OpenGL
 * Sonicadvance1 loves these "tainted" drivers
<thecrypto> Thank you DanaG. Reboting in a second to test new packages
<twb> IIUC Compiz stuffs every single fucking window into OpenGL, whereas normal window managers use 2D acceleration (because windows are, you know, 2D, not 3D)
<DanaG> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DanaG> You know, it's not "bad" to use a 3D window manager.  Even with no extra effects, it gives you at some benefits:
<DanaG> No need to repaint, and no tearing if you use vsync.
<twb> It's wrong, I tell you!
<Sonicadvance1> You're just to strict for the meaning of WM :P
<oliver_g1> DanaG: only compiz doesn't quite work under Ubuntu + Intel (no redirected indirect drawing) and some apps like f-spot need quirks to really work undre compiz
<twb> IMO anyone moving windows by hand is silly in the first place.
<oliver_g1> (apart from these bugs, compiz is great, esp. in "Normal effects" mode)
<twb> moving and resizing windows is window management -- therefore it's the window manager's job, not the monkey in front of the keyboard.
<twb> xmonad!  Yeah!
<oliver_g1> twb: please don't insult my mom :-)
<twb> Bah.
<oliver_g1> ;-D
<DanaG> Do you expect a window manager to be psychic?
<DanaG> How else do you propose to have it move windows?
<twb> With heuristics.
<oliver_g1> well you also insult me, as I usually manually arrange windows on screen as I see fit
<dareii> does anyone know if hardy (8.04) when final in april will have openoffice 2.4?
<oliver_g1> (ok not insult, but I don't share your opinion)
<twb> oliver_g1: have you actually tried a tiling WM?
<oliver_g1> twb: which one would that be?
<twb> xmonad or ratpoison would be obvious choices.
<oliver_g1> twb: afaikl kwin places new windows so they don't overlap too much
<Hydrogen> or dwm..
<Hydrogen> or any one of a lot
<oliver_g1> no, didn't try xmonad or ratpoison or dwm
<twb> oliver_g1: tiling wms don't allow windows to overlap at all
<oliver_g1> twb: but they allow windows to be minimized?
<twb> They allow them to be iconized.
<twb> And/or unmapped.
<twb> This is what you probably think of as "minimized
<oliver_g1> twb: anyway how does it work? Do they rearrange windows if I iconize/open windows?
<twb> You have several pre-configured modes of operation, the two most common being "show only one window, fully maximized" and "split the screen vertically (or horizontally) between all open windows"
<oliver_g1> I don't like my windows moved without my knowledge, as I expect them to be at a certain location (like: wok shell is in a long terminal on right side; other shell is on left of screen)
<oliver_g1> twb: I usually have about 10-20 windows open per desktop...
<twb> As windows are created and destroyed, the WM places and sizes them (and other mapped windows) so they all "fit neatly" in accordance with the active policy.
<oliver_g1> no use tiling all of them at once
<twb> oliver_g1: so you would iconize most of them.
<oliver_g1> hmm...
 * oliver_g1 ponders whether that would fit with current "workflow"
<oliver_g1> I assume switching between "fullsize" and "tiled" is a matter of one key combo?
<twb> Yes.
<twb> In xmonad, it's be Alt+Space in the default configuration
<oliver_g1> well it sounds like a nice concept... I usually switch between kdevelop (fullscreen) and two terminals (tiled)...
<oliver_g1> now, is there a way to have that functionality in kwin >:-D
<twb> No, kwin is not a tiling WM.
<twb> Nor is it programmable, like sawfish or stumpwm.
<oliver_g1> I sense a KDE feature request coming up...
<twb> There's no reason you can't run xmonad as the KDE wm.
<oliver_g1> afaik kwin plays an important role in the kde customizations I have made on my desktop
<oliver_g1> like global keyboard combos
<twb> Normally you'd just port them to your xmonad (or whatever) config, or use a separate utility like xbindkeys
<twb> Anyway, this is seriously off-topic.  You can wander by #xmonad, #ratpoison, #stumpwm &c for more info.
<oliver_g1> twb: sorry but I'm still reluctant to run kde without kwin underneath...
<oliver_g1> twb: agreed, OT...
<oliver_g1> aynway the ideas are nice :-)
<Milos_SD> why is starting booting hardy slower then booting Gutsy? :(
<Milos_SD> on my Core2Duo it needs 28sec to boot
<Milos_SD> but, Gutsy needed 24sec
<Milos_SD> :(
<asdrubal> Ubuntu still hasn't fixed cx88-alsa module
<asdrubal> in -10 kernel
<clinton> How can I start kde's login manager so that I can get my user to automatically login on boot?
<clinton> I can get it to start with system settings, but there is no available root mode.
<twb> Using alpha5, when I try to play the sample .ogg video from the livecd, the video output is "skewed" so that none of the rows line up and you can't see the picture.
<panosru> hi, why wine does not work with hardy heron?
<Pici> Because Hardy is still an alpha
<nandemonai> Hello everyone.
<asdrubal> nandemonai, howdy
<panosru> i know that is an alpha version i just ask if there is any fix for that or if i have to wait for an update.
<clinton> panosru: that wasn't your first question :P  You asked why it wasn't working.
<nandemonai> Has anyone had trouble with VLC not playing audio from xvid compressed .avi? I only noticed it last night (alpha5). Seems sporadic as sometimes it works fine. Movie Player on the other hand seems to play them fine..
<panosru> clinton its not hard to understand the meaning of the question.
<clinton> panosru: here's an analogy, you take your car to the repairshop, and you ask the guy "Why is my car not working?"   How's he supposed to answer that?
<panosru> clinton -> mechanical to me: Because is still an alpha! LOL
<asdrubal> nandemonai, it's probably trying to play surround sound
<twb> Pici: it's not exactly an accurate inference that "hardy is in alpha" implies "wine does not work" ;-)
<DanaG> Using the Gutsy version of Wine in Hardy works.
<DanaG> Changelog for Hardy version: "Fix some bugs".
<asdrubal> nandemonai, while it's playing, right click on the video window, go to "Audio Device" and make sure it's stereo and not 5.1 or something else.
<DanaG> To me, "Fix some bugs" != "New Feature: Segfaults!"
<nandemonai> asdrubal, I'll check it out, thanks.
<asdrubal> nandemonai, actually 5.1 works... just make sure it's not "A/52 over S/PDIF"
<nandemonai> Hmm odd. I don't seem to have those options under audio. Although now that I'm testing this morning it's working fine on files that weren't playing properly last night. Sporadic like I said.
<DanaG> That reminds me: the dolby-digital encoding ALSA plugin isn't packaged!
<asdrubal> nandemonai, I said right click on video screen while playing
<asdrubal> and go to Audio Devices
<DanaG> Did you know..... there is a real-time dolby digital encoding plugin for ALSA?
<nandemonai> Yup, Mono/Stereo are  the only options.
<asdrubal> nandemonai, are you sure this is a video that wasn't working for you before?
<asdrubal> nandemonai, also if you have a cheapo sound card maybe another program locked up your sound card...
<nandemonai> Positive. The video was playing just no audio, now it's playing fine.
<twb> Eeek!
<nandemonai> Actually that's possible, it's only internal sound. Realtek.
<twb> Eeek!  /etc/bash_completion is missing!
<nandemonai> Ahh ok now we're onto something.. Just tried playing some music while the video was playing and nada. Odd, I'm sure this worked ok in Gutsy with multiple audio streams at once.
<DanaG> !bash_completion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash_completion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> jack-<another word here>
<asdrubal> nandemonai, if every program is using alsa it should work
<asdrubal> nandemonai, if a program is using OSS it will lock the card up
<asdrubal> nandemonai, make sure vlc is configured for alsa
<asdrubal> as well as your other program
<arig> hi, i downloaded today's ppc build of hardy and was expecting it to be a live cd but at boot prompt i didn't see 'live' as option, pressed enter and it started to prompt me to install. am i doing something wrong?
<twb> DanaG: will there be an alpha6?
<nandemonai> Will do. I'll check system sound settings too.
<DanaG> Beats me.  I'm not a developer, actually.
<twb> DanaG: OK, apologies for singling you out :-)
<nandemonai> asdrubal, Viola! In Prefs -> Sound it was set to auto detect. I forced ALSA and now it's working as it was before. I'm assuming it was defaulting to OSS for some reason. Thanks for the help.
<asdrubal> nandemonai, sure thing
<twb> nandemonai: but is it a stradivarius?
<asdrubal> what's a stradivarius
<nandemonai> Umm No, no it's not ;)
<twb> A maker of string instruments.
<asdrubal> I have a sblive... I can play 64 simultaenous streams with OSS, alsa or any combination
<nandemonai> Very expensive stringed instruments.
<asdrubal> those things are overrated
<asdrubal> heh
<nandemonai> Anyhoo thanks for all the help.
<asdrubal> considering their price
<twb> asdrubal: if they're good enough for Sherlock Holmes, they're good enough for me.
<asdrubal> sherlock holmes relates to stradivarius how?
<twb> "No violence, gentlemen, please!  Consider the furniture!"
<twb> asdrubal: he bought one from a pawnbroken for ten shillings, or something equally absurd.
<twb> I'd look up the specific story were I not so apallingly lazy.
<teethdood> gnome-power-manager sucked up every ounce of memory I had, it was using 680MB of RAM and 900MB swap
<twb> Heh.
<arig> oh, i somehow downloaded the wrong iso
<teethdood> downloaded 7.04 iso didn't you? It's 3 months into 2008, stop writing 2007
<arig> heh, no, download hardy-alternate-ppc when i meant to download hardy-desktop-ppc
<arig> i guess i should have known something was wrong when i looked at the md5sum, but hey, i'm a beginner and decided to just forge ahead =)
<DanglyBits> how do i install kde 4.0.1 into hardy ubuntu?
<napsy_> DanglyBits: I think there's a kde4 metapackage that install other kde4 dependencies
<DanglyBits> apt-get what???
<napsy_> kde4
<napsy_> but as I understood, kde4 is a "development snapshot" release
<napsy_> so it's not really ment for production use
<teprrr> the 3.5 series is more complete at this point
<teprrr> but yes, kde4 is "stable" currently :)
<donomo> is it possible to get KDE4 installed on Hardy? (without using kbuntu)
<teprrr> yes, sure
<teprrr> (at least I think so:)
<donomo> sudo apt-get install kde4 =>  212 newly installed, Need to get 250MB of archives.
<donomo> guess so :)
<teprrr> I thought ubuntu and kubuntu share the base packages, but include different desktop environment besides the base
<teprrr> yup, use aptitude or something in case you want to remove your kde later easily
<teprrr> kde4's desktop isn't yet as powerful as the kde3 one though, but there are some niceties everywhere
<teprrr> but like napsy_ said, it isn't yet ready for prime-time for a basic user
<donomo> you're saying there's a benefit to installing deb packages with aptitude over apt-get?
<teprrr> hmm. we'll, I think apt-get can nowadays also remove unused libraries
<teprrr> in the past apt-get didn't keep a track about which libraries are still needed and which aren't.
<donomo> yeah, i can see using aptitude for the uninstall.
<crf> hello. I was having trouble printing a document from the web. There is a cups error log. In the log it has an unrecoverable error in GPL ghostscript. Should I file a bug in Cups or in GPL ghostscript?
<AtomicSpark> crf: i think it said you can't print from firefox right now. let me check.
<RAOF> crf: Probably start with Cups, and mention that it might be in ghostscript.  Either way, it doesn't matter _too_ much; it's easy to move bugs to the correct package.
<AtomicSpark> which would make it a known issue.
<AtomicSpark> !bug #194486
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194486 in firefox-3.0 "printing in Firefox 3 Beta 3 is broken" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194486
<teprrr> donomo, though apt-get in hardy has auto-remove also
<Mark_Milliman> AtomicSpark, does FF3b3 work for you since today's updates?
<AtomicSpark> hardy never liked my laptop, i'm just in here because it's less chaotic then the main room.
<Mark_Milliman> My bookmarks don't display, loading pages never complete, the address bar is blank, and so is the status bar.
<Mark_Milliman> I thought you were on hardy
<Mark_Milliman> my mistake
<slackern> was the ff3 update very recently?
<AtomicSpark> nope.
<crf> AtomicSpark, RAOF, thanks :-)
<AtomicSpark> i just have nothing else to do :) lol
<Mark_Milliman> I'm trying to find out if anyone hanging out in here has seen this problem or is it just an extension bug
<slackern> Mine works just as usual here, didnt update since yesterday and didn't get any updates either for it
<Mark_Milliman> probably good not to take today's updates, kernel issues among other things
<Mark_Milliman> I finally have a decent kernel that works with the updated nVidia drivers
<slackern> The new kernel is running for me so far atleast :)
<Mark_Milliman> Just is that FF3b3 isn't working right
<Mark_Milliman> If you updated in the last couple of hours things seem to be fixed
<Mark_Milliman> This morning I had -11.17 but it didn't work with nvidia-glx-new
<Mark_Milliman> only the i386 version worked for me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what's the new nvidia driver version from ubuntu?
<Mark_Milliman> not all of the packages in the repository were at -11.17
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 169.12?
<Mark_Milliman> that's the one I am on
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or 169.09
<Mark_Milliman> 169.12
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so they updated it to 169.12
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sweet
<Mark_Milliman> a few hours ago the repositories were all updated to -11.10
<DanaG> I haven't noticed any difference at all with 169.12 over 169.09.
<Mark_Milliman> now most things work agin
<Mark_Milliman> I have seen some minor improvements with font rendering in Skype and some other apps
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya me too
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but i guess it could be caused by some other upgrades
<Mark_Milliman> could be but I think it is the nvidia drivers
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what i hate about skype is that it wont allow u to choose ur own fonts
<Mark_Milliman> So does everyone that updated today have their bookmarks in FF3b3?  If so then I'll check a new profile.
<Mark_Milliman> TuTUXG, I agree
<Mark_Milliman> Skype seems to choose its own fonts instead of inheriting them from Gnome or KDE.
<Mark_Milliman> Is anyone able to browse SAMBA shares from Nautilus?
<Aeroraptor-M> Mark_Milliman, I am
<Aeroraptor-M> I just now got it to work
<Aeroraptor-M> no problems so far
<Mark_Milliman> I can't browse even the ones on this machine
<Aeroraptor-M> hmmmm
<Aeroraptor-M> what happens?
<Mark_Milliman> Aeroraptor-M, did you have to do anything special?
<Aeroraptor-M> not that I know of
<Aeroraptor-M> I added the "connect to remote server" to the top bar
<Aeroraptor-M> then added my server
<Aeroraptor-M> then went to the places menu
<Aeroraptor-M> and it was right there
<Aeroraptor-M> selected it, popped in my password, done.
<Mark_Milliman> When I type smb://inphotonics/coronado, I receive an error that it cannot connect to server
<Aeroraptor-M> hrm
<Aeroraptor-M> I didn't do thjat
<Aeroraptor-M> that*
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-23
<maco> dtchen: how's this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfoOutput
<nemo> dtchen: reverting to libqt 4.4 from apt cache seems to have worked well and fairly painlessly. thanks.
<nemo> hopefully 4.5 gets unbroken
<maco> nemo: what was wrong with qt 4.5?
<nemo> maco: 100% CPU usage in Qt event processing
<srid> update-grub says 2.6.28 kernel is found, but then menu.lst is still the same (with only 2.6.27).
<srid> ?
<maco> nemo: ouch
<nemo> QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents
<nemo> maco: ^^^
<nemo> maco: couldn't get any respone in #qt
<nemo> and found no open bugs
<nemo> but apparently event processing has plenty of similar issues in the past
<srid> ah. using the newest kernel fixed the wireless issue
<tritium> Well, daily builds from 2/16 through 2/22 all hang at the partitioner so far for me.  No getting past that point.
<maco> tritium: live or alternate?
<jpds> tritium: Might want to bring that up in #ubuntu-testing
<tritium> maco: mythbuntu live, actually
<tritium> jpds: good suggestion
<jpds> Ah, right.
<tritium> Thanks!
<jpds> Not sure if they do mythbuntu tho.
<tritium> jpds: perhaps not.  I'll idle a while, and see if there is a response.  I would assume that partman is common to both.
<tritium> I'm  using dailies in part because there was no alpha 4 for mythbuntu.
<charlie-tca> I spoke with cjwatson earlier about the issues witht eh dailies not working. He said the fix probably would be out in two days
<charlie-tca> All of the live cd's seem to be broken today
<rww> I'm using Virtualbox on a Windows host with a Jaunty guest, and installed the Virtualbox Guest Additions into Jaunty. When Jaunty gets a kernel upgrade, will I have to reinstall the guest additions, or will they get applied to the new kernel automatically?
<Ahmuck> rww: check #vbox
<nemo> dtchen: in the end, was not that successful switching to 4.4
<nemo> kept getting mysterious linking errors :(
<nemo> oh well. guess I'll file a bug against 4.5 and hope it gets fixed.
<DanaG> Anyone know how I can optimize my boot any further?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<Stralytic> DanaG, compile your own kernel and disable initrd
<DanaG> oh heck, the kernel has my AHCI driver compiled in... it just needs a root=/dev/sda5
<DanaG> instead of uuid.
 * DanaG goes to try it.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, sup
<DanaG> odd, look at my latest boot log.
<DanaG> It actually took _longer_ without initramfs.
<billybigrigger> how'd you make out with your boot times?
<DanaG> And the bootchart is really odd.
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<DanaG> wtf.. the ones from today aren''''''t there.
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> feb 19th are the latest
<DanaG> ah, fixed it.
<DanaG> had scp'd them to the wrong dir.
<billybigrigger> 41secs is your best time?
<billybigrigger> not bad :P
<DanaG> oh, might be bridge_maxwait.
<DanaG> 35 is my best, actually.
<billybigrigger> just saw that
<DanaG> What's with the thing on the left, though?  Nothing happening.
<billybigrigger> not sure...when does bootchart start measuring?
<billybigrigger> could it be grub wait time???
<DanaG> Nope, that's too early for bootchart.
<billybigrigger> im not all that familiar with bootchart, just installing it now
 * DanaG tries again.
<billybigrigger> just making an educated guess i'd say that's a good 3-4 secs of nothing
<keith_> I am running Alpha 4 with full updates in VirtualBox and when I install Guest Additions, I only get a text login screen after I reboot. Does anyone know what is causing this, and if there is a workaround?
<billybigrigger> gdm isn't started/starting
<billybigrigger> ??
<keith_> billybigrigger: Presumably, would it be an issue with the graphics driver the Guest Additions is trying to use?
<billybigrigger> possibly, i dont use vbox...but i would guess that yes there might be a gfx problem
<billybigrigger> login and check your logs
<rww> I just installed Guest Additions on a Jaunty guest today and it works fine o.O
<rww> keith_: are you using the latest version of VirtualBox?
<keith_> No. I was considering upgrading, but I wasn't sure if that would help.
<rww> keith_: it might. I'm using the latest version, and like I said, it works fine for me.
<keith_> rww: Do you think that just upgrading would work? Or would I have to re-install the guest additions after?
<rww> keith_: no idea, I'm not that smart about virtualbox
<keith_> ok, well... I will try that. :)
<keith_> rww: Thanks for letting me know it is at least possible
<DanaG> STill a big wait.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/jaunty-20090222-5.png
<billybigrigger> DanaG, thats odd
<billybigrigger> it's getting bigger haha, no good
<billybigrigger> what did you change?
<billybigrigger> 15s wait, you'd have a nice boot time without that wait
<DanaG> Not sure.
<DanaG> I think I took out "quiet splash"
<DanaG> or just "quiet"
<DanaG> X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)
<DanaG> X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)
<DanaG> and later: [    0.004000] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1
<DanaG> [    0.160620] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06
<DanaG> Note the big gap.
<billybigrigger> 0:25
<billybigrigger> i get a gap too
<billybigrigger> only about 3 secs though
<billybigrigger> look at your charts dana, you had that gap down to 3 secs, and i think when you removed "quiet splash" is when you added 10+s to your time
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Perhaps just lag on printing messages?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, does Fedora 10 have KMS?  If so, I might wanna' try native-booting it.
<DanaG> KMS for Radeon, more specifically.
<DanaG> R600.
<DanaG> Still has a longer total boot time than with initramfs.
<DanaG> wtf?  sudo gpt --help
<DanaG> gpt: opção inválida: --
<DanaG> ah, it's not the gpt I think it is.
<DanaG> =þ
<DoYouKnow> hi
<DoYouKnow> this is weird... I'm getting an issue where after upgrading from 8.10 to jaunty, then installing stellarium, windows "shine through" onto the stellarium planetarium screen
<DoYouKnow> from my desktop
<DoYouKnow> just for a fraction of a second
<ali1234> DoYouKnow: i may have a solution for you
<DoYouKnow> really?
<DoYouKnow> anything is worth a shot
<ali1234> i had a similar problem with a program called eagle
<ali1234> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598799
<ali1234> have a look on that screenshot... is it similar?
<ali1234> anyway the solution for eagle is just a little down that thread
<DoYouKnow> this is more like a flicker
<DoYouKnow> I tried the environment variable trick
<DoYouKnow> and it didn't work
<Stralytic> are you using compiz?
<DoYouKnow> yeah
<Stralytic> don't
<WT-Udev> mmm what a nice PCB program.
<DoYouKnow> ok, I'll try that
<WT-Udev> ali1234: Are those test-points in the upper right? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=48636&d=1193867373   It looks like you might have gnd/com slightly seperated (which I -really- like)
<ali1234> WT-Udev: not my thread nor my circuit :)
<WT-Udev> Ah
<DoYouKnow> yeah, that works... awesome... now I can see the sun rise in france from my laptop in chicago :)
<woody86> does anyone know if there's an easy way to make the calender week in Ubuntu start on Monday instead of Sunday?
<WT-Udev> calendar in what?  Also, have you looked through the region settings?
<ali1234> woody86: for me it starts on monday by default?
<woody86> well, I want to keep en_US, but just have the week begin on Monday. In just the Clock applet I guess, or all of Ubuntu
<woody86> ali1234-  what language and locale are you using?
<ali1234> en_UK i guess?
<maco> woody86: for the clock applet, change it in evolution
<woody86> ali1234-  ah, thanks
<woody86> maco, ok, let me try. Is it just in the normal settings in Evolution?
<maco> woody86: i think in gconf-editor in /apps/evolution/calendar/display if you change week_start_day to 1, you can avoid opening evolution at all to do it
<ali1234> maco: that's handy since i uninstalled it :)
<woody86> maco, ok, cause Evolution was set to start on Monday by default, but the regular calender still starts on sunday
<maco> oh
<maco> >< the clock applet's supposed to always match evolution
<woody86> hmmm...
<woody86> well what does it go by if you uninstall Evo? I usually don't have it installed
<ali1234> woody86: you can't full yuninstall it, only really the front end
<woody86> ali1234-  ah, ok, well let me try gconf
<maco> the clock applet's gconf preferences dont have a settiing for that
<woody86> maco, well I'm trying out Evo's gconf
<woody86> and it shows it starts on day 1? Is that Sunday or Monday?
<woody86> ok, nvm, "Sunday(0) through Saturday(6)" so 1 would be Monday
<woody86> but Clock applet has never shown Monday as start of week?
<DoYouKnow> just tried installing selinux on ubunut+1 with sudo apt-get install selinux. Noticed that load_policy was not found in the sbin directory during boot
<DoYouKnow> do I need some other package?
<WT-Udev> woody86: it's precicely that kind of issue that drives me away from Gnome.  There aren't dials for sensiable things (let alone the stuff that should get tucked on to an 'advanced' tab... like Xine's configuration levels).  Also, the filesystem dialogue SUCKS... it's way too constraining.
<ali1234> woody86: i think you may have to restart to make the calendar applet change? (or at least restart the applet)
<woody86> WT-Udev-  true, but I'm not really a hard-core tweaker, and outside of this, I haven't had to deal with anything else that was this diffucult to change, so it's been fine by me. And I've just gotten used to the interface :)
<quassel104> can i run the install kubuntu restricted extras on 9.04?
<ali1234> gnome made me 200% more productive. when i was a KDE user i just used to sit and tweak settings all day :)
<woody86> ali1234-  well I didn't change anything. Evo was already set to start on Monday, but the Clock aplet shows Sunday
<WT-Udev> woody86: well it's little things.  Like x-mouse behavior (focus following mouse... generally.  -ideally- I like focus under mouse, UNLESS a dialogue pops up (Please drop the first 1-2 seconds of input you snag) which would preferably pop up without focus anyway, left click to raise window, any other clicks interact with it.)
<ali1234> woody86: i can't think why mine shows monday. i mean you only select your location in the installer... that's all i have ever dne
<ali1234> woody86: and i'm pretty sure that the british default is supposed to start on sunday
<WT-Udev> ali1234: the idea behind having settings is you tweak them once, an initial investment, then don't have to touch them again
<woody86> ali1234-  yeah, I think there is some minor differences in the calenders, clocks, etc between en_US, en_UK, etc
<quassel104> how do i install nonfree codec on 9.04?
<ali1234> WT-Udev: i know but i can't help it :)
<woody86> ali1234-  haha, I'm the same way :) I love to tweak little things all the time
<WT-Udev> http://www.medibuntu.org/ << quassel104 You'll want to start looking here.  Make sure you understand exactly what it is you're doing before you proceed... (Yeah right, as if windows users ever do that...)
<woody86> I have my panel clock now showing ISO Time: "2009-02-23  00:18:04"
<quassel104> thanks, but isn't there a one command to install all nonfree codecs?
<woody86> quassel104-  possibly try this out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<WT-Udev> quassel104: nope, there's not 'one command' but there are a few good places to start. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu has instructions.
<quassel104> thanks, will take a look
<woody86> ali1234-  well I logged out, switched my session to en_UK and logged back in, now calendar starts on Monday :) I wonder what other differences there are between UK and US?
<Stralytic> the colours are probably different
<woody86> huh ?
<ali1234> lol
<ali1234> color vs colour?
<Stralytic> yep
<Stralytic> the colours on the UK version have U in it
<Lounge> hay guys i have the bug #325690:
<Lounge> This report is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325690 in udev "udev has wrong name for devmapper devices, cryptsetup initramfs hook fails" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325690
<Lounge> #325690:
<Lounge> This report is public
<woody86> ali1234-  ok, added color to dictionary
<Lounge> i haven't been able to patch it - so udev is still not able to name or map my encrypted lvm root
<WT-Udev> is that bug 332270 again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<woody86> and my time zone is still correct, and my toilet still flushes in the right direction ;)
<ali1234> of course, same hemisphere
<woody86> oh, man, I should try en_SA! see what happens :)
<Lounge> WT-Udev: yes that's is totally what it does after i put in the password during boot up
<Lounge> someone made a patch for 65-dmsetup.rules but it didn't help
<woody86> oh man, it thinks cheque is a word ;P
<WT-Udev> Lounge: you need 65 AND 60 rules fixed
<Lounge> WT-Udev: is there a link to the patches?
<Lounge> this was also right after i did a full fresh install of jaunty on the lvm partitions
<WT-Udev> Lounge: It's either manual or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/31  << That plus maybe 65.   Manual >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/53  Don't forget the update-initramfs -c -k $(uname -r)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged]
<WT-Udev> As mentioned in other poists the initrd retains the faulty udev settings otherwise
<Lounge> okay thanx ^^
<Lounge> thankfully i know how to chroot
<Lounge> what version is udev supposed to be at the moment?
<Lounge> mine says 138-1
<WT-Udev> That's the latest normal one
<Lounge> kk
<WT-Udev> There's a PPA with some of the patches you need
<Lounge> the intructions say to so sudo update-initramfs -c -k all but i've already done update-initramfs -u all many times :/
<WT-Udev> I find -c works better than -u for me
<WT-Udev> The important thing is rebuilding it
<Stralytic> just dont use initramfs, problem solved :P
<Lounge> okay im gonna execute that and then try to reboot into it normally and see
<Lounge> i didn't know that -u was error prone
<Lounge> k gonna reboot brb
<WT-Udev> It broke the cryptosetup in initrd for me one time
<andersk> update-initramfs -c and -u use the same code path for generating the initramfs.  The only difference is that -u does extra checks and backups.
<Lounge> still no-go
<Lounge> um i didn't patch the rules correctly i guess
<WT-Udev> Probably, grep them, rebuild the initrd
<Lounge> WT-Udev: cna you send me those links again? sorry
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/53.
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/53
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged]
<Lounge> "sudo grep -ri watch /etc/udev" shows nothing :/
<WT-Udev> Lounge: you've got to do /lib/udev/ too
<WT-Udev> They moved the files, unlike every other dang linux dist
<Lounge> yes but it returns with "File descriptor in bad state"
<WT-Udev> remove the file, aptitude reinstall udev
<Lounge> chrooting might be the cause, maybe?
<WT-Udev> maybe
<Lounge> okay i'll remove the 60-persistent-storage.rules and reinstall then?
<Lounge> reinstall udev*
<Lounge> oh actually
<Lounge> i did grep -ri watch /lib/udev/rules.d/
<Lounge> now i see the entries
<WT-Udev> IDK why they even moved the files.   Config items should go under /etc.  It's not like they moved the udev files to another partition.
<Lounge> okay commented them out with nano
<WT-Udev> crdlb: they're text, control system behavior, are distribution dependent defaults which can be altered by the user, and are at least as 'config' as the /etc/init.d/ scripts
<crdlb> the users is supposed to override them via /etc/udev.d/
<crdlb> user*
<Lounge> WT-Udev: is this gonna get corrected in the next update of udev?
<WT-Udev> Lounge: we can only hope
<Lounge> k im gonna reboot again
<lounge> okay its fixed now
<lounge> just had to install irssi
<lounge> thanks for the help WT-Udev
<lounge> well this is different - the lvm partitions are showing up as /dev/mapper/group-names instead of /dev/dm-*
<lounge> but that's how it was in hardy
<scizzo-> moin
<Finnish> I'm trying to install Kdenlive, but APT can't find frei0r-package
<Finnish> Do I have to enable all software sources?
<tgpraveen> hi guys I just now upgraded to jaunty and one strange thing I noticed is that epiphany got installed automatically. how I sthat?
<tgpraveen> is ubuntu moving from firefox to epiphany?
<crdlb> I don't think so ... possibly a bad dep somewhere
<tgpraveen> ok. and before upgrade I was using  darkroom theme
<tgpraveen> and now although I have the same theme the text seems to be different
<tgpraveen> I have different text globally
<crdlb> the text size?
<tgpraveen> no the font
<crdlb> well, jaunty attempts to use your monitor's real DPI for font sizing
<crdlb> I did notice a big difference in the font hinting from intrepid -> jaunty
<crdlb> (a big improvement for me)
<tgpraveen> well like I am saying the font has changed not the size
<tgpraveen> and I liked the intrepid font better and was used to it
<tgpraveen> anyway to change it back
<tgpraveen> what was the name of the font in intrepid
<tgpraveen> also overall the system seems to be much slower and less responsive
<tgpraveen> the cpu usage goes high very frequently now
<crdlb> the default font in both releases should be DejaVu Sans (and the GUI shows just Sans, since it's the default)
<crdlb> what video card?
<tgpraveen> ok. the font issues is resolved yeah its size was increeadsed which I thought made it look like another font so decreased and its alright now
<tgpraveen> but the issues of high cpu usage is still there
<tgpraveen> on nvidia card with proprietary drivers enabled
<tgpraveen> 180
<crdlb> the one vendor for which I have no idea
<tgpraveen> damn does anybody else know anything
<crdlb> could be a problem with the 180 driver over the 177 or 173 that you were using on intrepid
<crdlb> or it might not be GPU-related at all
<tgpraveen> hmm. lets say it wasn't gpu prob then what else could it be?
<tgpraveen> you kwn I remember  ubuntu when I started using it with feist fawn damn that was such a slick and fast system but then on each vrsion seems to be slower
<tgpraveen> and slower
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: keep in mind that jaunty is still alpha
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: have you checked the running processes and so on for things that might stick out a little more when it comes to cpu usage?
<tgpraveen> seems I have found a bug report which matches my problems according to that bug report the cpu used is only 35 mhz or something instead of 2.4 ghz which I have
<tgpraveen> let me check that out
<WT-Udev> tgpraveen: make sure you're using nvidia 180.29, not that it's just 'installed' but not in use.
<crdlb> 35? oww
<tgpraveen> WT-Udev: yeah it is
<WT-Udev> tgpraveen: ubuntu, xubuntu, or kubuntu (I have the middle)
<tgpraveen> I have ubuntu
<WT-Udev> tgpraveen: start the 'System Monitor' if you have that.
<tgpraveen> yes I do have it.
<WT-Udev> Great... I login after a couple days of remote console use during this udev stuff... and the desktop flicker rapidly for a few min before subsiding.
<tgpraveen> startyed now wht?
<WT-Udev> ... what the hell, even ssh is laggy?
<WT-Udev> Sort by CPU usage
<WT-Udev> Well this is pathetic, X idling should not eat 20% cpu
<WT-Udev>  4635 root      20   0  842m 401m  36m D   26 20.2   0:33.21 Xorg
<WT-Udev> tgpraveen: set view to All Processes, sort by CPU usage, tell me what you're seeing.  If there is one eating a LOT of cpu, or a lot of duplicates...
<tgpraveen> no. nothing like that
<tgpraveen> like I said my bug is
<tgpraveen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/332017
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332017 in linux "Significant performance regression in 2.6.28-8.24 due to p4-clockmod" [High,Fix committed]
<WT-Udev> Oh, I don't have a p4
<tgpraveen> btw I have upgraded to jaunty and have all updates and I get the new notification systems
<tgpraveen> but I don't have that message indicator applet
<WT-Udev> tgpraveen: can you sudo echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor ; cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<WT-Udev> That -may- make your system respond more with more dynamic CPU use.
<WT-Udev> tgpraveen: reading the bug-thread, it seems that you've already tried something like that.  Aside from experimenting with the ondemand and conservative scaling govs and their control files there's not much I can suggest.
<WT-Udev> Oh, it seems I made a slight copy error, there's a cpu1 in there that may not work for you, use cpu0 in that case.
<tgpraveen> WT-Udev: yeah thanks for trying . I think I have that under control. btw I have upgraded to jaunty and have all updates and I get the new notification systems
<tgpraveen> tgpraveen: but I don't have that message indicator applet
 * WT-Udev shrugs, doesn't use that stuff anyway so can't comment on it.
<jimmyspark1> I've come up with the next ubuntu mascot for L : a Liger!!
<WT-Udev> Lost Lion-tiger?
<jimmyspark1> It can't be 'Lost' - that not very inspirational now is it?!
<WT-Udev> It's better than lazy, lathargic, etc
<idorock89> guys i just now upgraded to jaunty and am having problem of stuttering audio with some video files in totem. though they play fine with smplayer
<scizzo-> idorock89: is it the same with music files?
<idorock89> no
<idorock89> not till now. but in totem also some files
<idorock89> have this problem some dont
<idorock89> but those which do they alwasys have it
<scizzo-> rather strange behavious
<scizzo-> behaviour
<scizzo-> I had that also however that was for _all_ files in totem and other players also
<scizzo-> after adding my user to pulse-rt group then it went away
<scizzo-> not sure if it will help for you
<scizzo-> NOTE: if you do try that remember that you need to logout and login again
<Tecumseh> hi there, is there a known problem with kubuntu jaunty in regard to plasma not starting (black screen)
<WT-Udev> Tecumseh: don't know my self, maybe search the bugs for plasma?
<WT-Udev> or kde4?
<Tecumseh> i searched all day but no sollutionn found yet
<WT-Udev> Did you find any BUGS that match though?
<Tecumseh> yeah, but that was one from december 2008
<WT-Udev> Either add your info to it, or open a new one if you think it's different.
<Tecumseh> wait, here's one on the forums from yesterday. Let's try that one
<Tecumseh> brb
<idorock89> scizzo-: i seem to have narrowed the problem down
<Tecumseh> back, removing plasma-appletrc helped
<idorock89> it seems mainly avi files
<idorock89> are giving me the stuttering audio in movie player
<idorock89> while in intrepid i used medibuntu site codecs so wwill that be causing a problem?
<urkki> How can I install Kino to Jaunty? It seems version 1.3.2 is in the repos, but I need 1.3.3-version, and it is only for Intrepid
<Hew> urkki: 1.3.0 is in both Intrepid and Jaunty. See bug 313470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313470 in kino "please update Kino to version 1.3.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313470
<urkki> What about these GetDeb-packages?
<urkki> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Kino
<Hew> Finnish: Getdeb is a third-party project, and not part of official Ubuntu. On saying that, I reckon if you just install that 1.3.3 package on Jaunty, there's a good chance it will work.
<Finnish> I'll try that
 * Hew hopes he finally defeated bug 332270. Restarting...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<idorock89> guys which gstreamer plugin has support to play mkv files?
<idorock89> as i seem to have lost it or messed it up when i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty?
<cumulus007> Where can I find the translation of KPackageKit?
<BUGabundo> idorock89: AFAIK none
<BUGabundo> I instaled medibuntu mplayer to be able to open them
<BUGabundo>  !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<idorock89> BUGabundo: then how does one play mkv files in totem coz i used to play in totem mkv files in intrepid dont remember what codecs i installed
<BUGabundo> humm maybe medibuntu has more ugly codecs that you can install ?
<BUGabundo> I have them all, so I don't know.... I just know I OPEN anything
<idorock89> BUGabundo: i also could do that in inepid going to jaunty seems to have messed it up
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Hew> Does anyone know a workaround on how to recover from bug 332270? I cannot boot to use apt.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<BUGabundo> Hew: live cd and then chroot to disk ?
<Hew> BUGabundo: I'm on a LiveCD atm and have just tried chroot but it doesn't seem to have fixed the problem (I probably did it wrong).
<WT-Udev> wb Hew
<Hew> BUGabundo: I just used chroot, then ran dpkg on the old udev deb. Does that sound right?
<Hew> WT-Udev: Thanks, unfortunately I'm not back on Jaunty..
<WT-Udev> Hew: Yes, there midway down in bug 332270 there are instructions involving grep and update-init...whatever
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<Hew> hmm I missed that earlier, I'll give it another go
<Hew> I'm definitely getting rid of lvm for good in the near future, too much hassle
<WT-Udev> My words are frequently missed or misunderstood.  Sometimes I wonder if that is because I'm trying to convey the ideas rapidly instead of concisely.
<Hew> WT-Udev: I just meant I missed the relevant comment in the bug report, I must have skimmed over it :-)
<WT-Udev> The problem is... it's a triage, there's still an underlying issue
<Hew> WT-Udev: I understand, but Jaunty is my main system, and at this point I just want to workaround the issue. It's silly for all Jaunty development to stop for one bug.
<BUGabundo> WT-Udev: maybe the OP desc should be changed to mention all steps?
<BUGabundo> instead having them on the mid of the bug
<Finnish> What do I need to do to enable in MPlayer?
<Finnish> http://pastebin.com/m4a4906b0
<Hew> BUGabundo: Yes, a WORKAROUND section is very helpful once one is known, especially for high/critical bugs.
<Finnish> To enable video in MPlayer
<BUGabundo> Finnish: go to settings
<BUGabundo> and change the video output
<BUGabundo> to X11 or something that works
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/53
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged]
<WT-Udev> That has the fix anythign instructions in it
<WT-Udev> More or less
<WT-Udev> Also, the bug isn't mine, and I don't have anything like mod pwoers... so I can't really put the instructions anyplace good.
<Hew> and my keyboard died for some reason, great
<WT-Udev> maybe ctrl+s ?  Type ctrl+q
<Hew> I restarted
<Hew> This bug is one of the most frustrating I've ever come across, it has wasted my whole afternoon.
<Finnish> Any mencoder-experts around? How can I extract audio from avi, I want wav-files
<Hew> Finnish: You may find more help in #ubuntu since that question is not Jaunty-specific
<WT-Udev> Finnish: you don't need mencoder, you can just use mplayer and -ao pcm
<Hew> I get various "not found" errors in the chroot, as well as complaints about not knowing the "ubuntu" hostname
<WT-Udev> Hew: it's chroot
 * Hew apt-get installs lvm2 again
<WT-Udev> I'm saying chroot's different
<Hew> so I can ignore those messages, or does it indicate something's wrong?
<WT-Udev> Hostname issues, source /etc/profile issues, no startup script variable assigned.
<WT-Udev> Depends what the messages are unfortunately
<WT-Udev> Some have multiple paths that they could be fixed with
<Hew> I'll try again, just installing / mounting atm, hopefully my keyboard won't die on me again
<Hew> and thanks for your help WT-Udev
<WT-Udev> Hostname for example, you could add whatever it thinks the hostname is to etc/hosts (localhost hostname)
<Hew> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Hew> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<Hew> Those are probably all secondary problems though
<WT-Udev> Hew: did you forget to mount -o bind /dev proc and sys before you chrooted?
<Hew> WT-Udev: I did. I haven't used chroot before, and haven't stumbled across a howto guide
<WT-Udev> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml#doc_chap2_sect8 << Rough guide, don't know if ubuntu has env-update
<WT-Udev> it doens't
<Hew> meh, I'm going to leave this until tomorrow. If there still isn't a fix I'll just reinstall. This is too frustrating to deal with.
<WT-Udev> Hew: You'll -still- have it in the re-install.
<WT-Udev> Have you tried booting an older kernel?
<WT-Udev> They may have clean initrds and if the rules on the hard drive are clean too it should work.
<WT-Udev> At least long enough for you to regenerate the main initrd.
<Hew> WT-Udev: I won't reinstall anything with udev 138-1. I'll probably use my Intrepid iso
<Hew> and I only have the latest kernel
<Hew> thanks for your help WT-Udev, I'm going to get some rest
<Hew> nite all
<WT-Udev> Night
<transsoup> hi: "huge" problem jaunty doesn't boot anymore. Waiting for root file system /sys/devices/virtual/block/dm-0 (increasing number)
<transsoup> mounting the lvm with a different (debian) system still works with no errors
<WT-Udev> see 332270
<WT-Udev> see bug 332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/53
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged]
<transsoup> thx a lot I'll take a look
<WT-Udev> transsoup: you -may- be able to boot with an older kernel (because it may have an older initrd)
<transsoup> WT-Udev: thx as soon as I'm able to install another kernel version to my jaunty lvm I'll give it a try
<cumulus007> Who can tell me where I can find the project website of KPackageKit?
<cumulus007> I want to translate it
<WT-Udev> cumulus007: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kpackagekit/0.3.1+20081211-0ubuntu3 is incomplete...
<cumulus007> thanks
<WT-Udev> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KPackageKit?content=84745
<cumulus007> It's upstream
<WT-Udev> yes, shouldn't you submit translations to the source?
<cumulus007> Of course, but I didn't know it is upstream ;)
<idorock89> guys i dont seem to have the message indicator applet though i have the new notification and all
<idorock89> and all the latest updates
<idorock89> any idea why and how to get it?
<WT-Udev> idorock89: wait... what exactly do you mean?  It's not in the taskbar anymore?  (that's normal, they screwed around with it)
<idorock89> well i upgraded today and havent got it. i remember seeing it in marks mockup video
<idorock89> or have not implemented it at all.
<idorock89> that applet which is supposed to store all the notifications so taht they
<WT-Udev> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<idorock89> can be reviewed if we missed them
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Confirmed]
<idorock89> WT-Udev: no this si not what i am talking abt . see mark's mockupo there he gets im msg which then gets stored in a envelope shape looking applet in panel
<savvas> Anyone using kvm and qemu emulator for a x86_64 debian? my installation stops at final step, grub installation (50%). Using qemu x86 emulator and a 32-bit debian works ok
<BUGabundo> LOL #u-bugs is having a nice discussion on our bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<WT-Udev> idorock89: actaully it's pointless to discuss it with me further.  I never use it or bother with that app.
<BUGabundo> bbl
<ripps> For the first time, a bug I filed and proposed a workaround for has been passed to upstream. Even cooler, it was passed by Mark Shuttleworth himself.
<siegie> sounds cool :)
<WT-Udev> Indeed.  What was the bug?
<ripps> WT-Udev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/331383
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331383 in notify-osd "notify-osd needs icons in GNOME default otherwise volume changes are hidden" [High,Confirmed]
<Pici> Ooh. I was looking for that bug. /subscribed
<idorock89> what package do i need installed if i want pidgin to display notfications?
<syockit> they're not pushing the new notifier into jaunty as default, right?
<idorock89> syockit: oh they definetely are
<WelshDragon> idorock89, pidgin-libnotify
<syockit> so far what is supported?
<syockit> I know evolution is
<idorock89> rythmbox,pidgin,network manager etc
<idorock89> WelshDragon: what does pidgin-guifications do then?
<idorock89> WelshDragon: i installed both and yet dont seem to get notifications with pidgin
<WelshDragon> idorock89, not sure. I use pidgin-libnotify, that's what works with the notify-osd and should be installed by default for jaunty (bug 332719)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332719 in pidgin-libnotify "pidgin-libnotify should be installed by default in 9.04 " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332719
<WelshDragon> idorock89, in pidgin, Tools > Plugins > Libnotify Popups
<WelshDragon> Check it's ticked =)
<ripps> Does anybody know if it's worth converting my filesystem to ext4 yet, or should I wait. Is it even worth it?
<idorock89> WelshDragon: it is still no popups
<idorock89> WelshDragon: never mind it does now
<idorock89> thx
<idorock89> anyidea if empathy will support it
<idorock89> /join #telepathy
<syockit> I wonder why there are so many projects registered on launchpad which do not fully utilize lp.net.
<ronny> yo
<ronny> my ubuntu still fails if tracker is generating high io loads in the background
<ronny> (random apps hang at times)
<Finnish> Whats a good tool to make mp3 from wav?
<IntuitiveNipple> ffmpeg
<Finnish> How?
<WT-Udev> I rather like lame... but what you probably want is a frontend of some kind.  Finnish what are you trying to do in a more generic but larger context?
<Finnish> Got it.. ffmpeg -i Apassi\ alku.wav -ac 2 -ab 192 Apassinalku.mp3
<Finnish> Well whats a good GUI for lame?
<scizzo-> Finnish: seems to be a program called soundconverter that works
<serengeti> hi, I'm just curious if there's going to be a gui for installing fonts in jaunty?
<WT-Udev> serengeti: I'm not sure about ubuntu, but gentoo has fonts in it's package management software.  Ubuntu might have the fonts in that as well.
<serengeti> WT-Udev, there's fontypython which is a really nice app, but I think there should be some basic way to add a font to the system without having to download additional software
<SiDi> soundconverter tends to fail at making ogg
<serengeti> or play around with console
<maco> you can just drop it into ~/.fonts
<maco> like, in nautilus
<SiDi> serengeti: in fact they're packaged.
<SiDi> you should use font packages, or either put them in .fonts
<serengeti> I see, thanks for the tip. (sorry for the delay ;)
<jpedroza> Has anyone reported a bug with the current updates breaking all networking? I have lost eth0 as well as wlan0 connectivity.
<charlie-tca> didn't break here
<cwillu> something changed from 2.6.28-7 to 2.6.28-8 to make intel worse than it was (or rather, makes rendering performance horrible even on the -server kernels that didn't have that problem before)
<SiDi> hey charlie-tca you're everywhere :)
<charlie-tca> I monitor the channels I need
<cwillu> can anyone check if the latest uswsusp's "sudo s2disk" segfaults immediately when run?
<cwillu> (it'll get the chvt, and then crash, but chvt'ing back to 7 will work fine)
<Laibsch> What is the current way to track bugs affecting jaunty?  The jaunty tag?  Nothing?
<Laibsch> Seems like the latter to me.
<maco> Laibsch: any bug reported is assumed to affect the current development release
<maco> if it doesn't, it's closed as fix released
<Laibsch> well, that is true
<Laibsch> But doesn't help in testing out bugs specifically *known* to be in jaunty
<maco> if it doesn't and there is the intention of fixing it in an older release, a task for the older release must be opened
<maco> release notes?
<Laibsch> maco, I've been triaging bugs for a long time
<maco> ok
<maco> so um....release notes?
<maco> those list a few common annoying ones
<Laibsch> I want the list that devs look and say "we need to fix *this* before release"
<Laibsch> There are milestones
<maco> but those arent what you want?
<Laibsch> And I think that is a way some devs track it
<Laibsch> I wouldn't set a milestone
<Laibsch> I'd feel OK suggesting one, but not setting it
<Laibsch> maco: Are you doing bug triaging for jaunty?
<maco> a bit
 * cwillu is buggled, why whould 2.6.28-8 break stuff, but not seem to have anything relevant in the changelogs?
<Laibsch> Alright, fair enough.  How do you pick out the bugs you want to verify or wfm?  If you have no particular strategy, then maybe let somebody else answer.
<cwillu> Laibsch, I typically poll the irc channels for issues people ask about, and look up relevant bugs, confirming or wfm'ing as appropriate
<cwillu> Laibsch, on that note, mind installing uswsusp and checking if s2disk segfaults? :)
<Laibsch> OK, working strategy, thanks for reporting
<DrHalan> can i request a closed source package to be included into ubuntu?
<Laibsch> cwillu: But not the one I want
<cwillu> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laibsch> cwillu: I want some list out of LP
<Laibsch> DrHalan: the restricted answer from cwillu was directed at you
<cwillu> but was unhelpful, and so I didn't point it out :p
<DrHalan> cwillu:  the app is http://zattoo.com/de/download/linux?download=1
<DrHalan> they already provide debs for ubuntu
<cwillu> Laibsch, I presume you mean something more than https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?advanced=1
<cwillu> new/incomplete with response is probably a reasonable start
<cwillu> assignee:nobody might be relevant too
<charlie-tca> cwillu: segfaulted for me
<cwillu> charlie-tca, it did?  okay, it's not just me then :)
<charlie-tca> yeah, I just did it here on 64-bit
<cwillu> they put a new version of uswsusp in, closing bug #132603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132603 in uswsusp "Please sync uswsusp 0.7-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132603
<cwillu> bringing back s2ram, but completely breaking s2disk/s2both in the process
<Laibsch> cwillu: That is not focused enough.  The relevant field seems to be "Nominated for Jaunty" as I was told in #ubuntu-bugs
<BUGabundo> cwillu: hey... I'm affected by that!
<BUGabundo> my s2disk is broken
<cwillu> BUGabundo, yes, I just marked my bug as a duplicate of yours :p
<cwillu> it was the upstream sync that broke it
<BUGabundo> I think bug 331101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331101 in uswsusp "s2disk[3330]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000000000 sp 00007fff942ccdf8 error 14 in s2disk[400000+8000]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331101
<cwillu> as I said, I just marked mine as a duplicate of 331101 :p
<BUGabundo> ah thanks
<BUGabundo> I was going to test it again today, but it seems its not fixed yet
<BUGabundo> mine could need a better description
<BUGabundo> let me see what I can make of it, now that we now what is causing
<BUGabundo> actually we only know what lead to it... not the prob inside it
<cwillu> was a _big_ version jump though
<BUGabundo> I don't care
<BUGabundo> as long as it works
<BUGabundo> kernel mode is SLOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW
<BUGabundo> I asked in the devel ML to improve that on koala
<BUGabundo> got a single reply from maco
<BUGabundo> :(((
<BUGabundo> "they" just care for speed boots, not speedy resumes!
<TuTUXG> ！332270
<cwillu> bug #332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<WT-Udev> TuTUXG: a set of restoration instructions is being prepared by IntuitiveNipple right now
<TuTUXG> WT-Udev, i havent updated yet
<TuTUXG> thanks anyway
<srid> is there a command line cline to notify-osd? or a python wrapper?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-February/007165.html
<srid> is notify-osd a replacement for libnotify?
<BUGabundo> srid: no
<srid> how do I use notify-osd myself in my programs?
<BUGabundo> but libnotify is being patched to use it (libindicate0)
<BUGabundo> srid: you can invoke it with
<BUGabundo> notify-send
<srid> BUGabundo: I don't have notify-send!
<srid> there is `notification-properties', but no `notify-send'
<srid> ok, it is in libnotify-bin
<srid> nice
<Pici> Its a cli tool
<srid> hmm, no text wrap in notify-send
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> I have a BT GPS and can't pair it!!! Gnome BT ask me to enter a PIN on the GPS
 * BUGabundo *stupid*
<maxb> BUGabundo: It asks you to input a *generated* PIN? Or to enter the same PIN into gnome and the GPS?
<IntuitiveNipple> Usually the default PIN is 0000 on GPS devices.
<cwillu> well, uswsusp fails to build from source
<cwillu> so, how we have a package at all, I'm not sure :p
<cwillu> 'splash.c:104 error: too many arguments to function usplash_open'
<cwillu> passes a mode, but the definition is void
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu: Was it originally copied across unchanged directly from Intrepid? I saw another package recently that FTBFS on Jaunty, but is in the Jaunty archive
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, was 0.6 in jaunty, just got merged with debian up to .8 a month ago
<cwillu> intrepid is still on .6
<IntuitiveNipple> How about build- dependencies ? The same applies to them.
<cwillu> I should have all the dependencies.  Doesn't look like one's missing from the error at least
<BUGabundo> luckly there's a workaround https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/284994/comments/90
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284994 in bluez-gnome "bluetooth-wizard unable to pair to fixed pin devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo1> head count: how many of you are affected by bug 333366 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333366 in nautilus "new nautilus windows stays in background due to "unfocus" policy in jaunty" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333366
<BUGabundo1> need a confirmation for seb128
<DrHalan> hey, was teh new mixer-applet removed again?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, debian's uswsusp package installs and works fine if you install libsplashy by hand first, as a workaround
<danbhfive_jaunty> BUGabundo: well, Its a strange bug for me.     One way I get it is to switch focus from pidgin to firefox, then goto places and a folder.  Exactly every 3rd round of this, the window opens unfocused
<danbhfive_jaunty> or maybe not
<danbhfive_jaunty> maybe its every 4th time?
<cwillu> btw, who was wondering about the alt-f1/f2 (apps menu and 'run') shortcuts the other day?
<billybigrigger> opening a folder from places opens unfocused all the time for me
<billybigrigger> seems every 3rd time for me it opens focused
<danbhfive_jaunty> lol
<billybigrigger> hmmmm nope
<billybigrigger> nevermind, lol now they're opening all focused
<billybigrigger> thats random, going from audacious to xchat, then places, then opening a folder.....sometimes opens unfocused..
<billybigrigger> danbhfive_jaunty, hmmmm your right, about the 4th round for me is when it goes unfocused
<billybigrigger> what a wierd bug....4 rounds of this, then 3, and 3, and 2
<billybigrigger> it seems kinda random
<maco> DrHalan: "again"?
<maco> it was removed, yes....because it didnt offer a way to adjust individual channels, and it only worked for people using pulseaudio
<DrHalan> hmm is there a way to install it anyways?
<DrHalan> maco, or was it removed completely from gnome?
<maco> its in upstream
<DrHalan> so are there debs that make me get it back?
<DrHalan> what do you mean with individual channles maco?
<DrHalan> like PCM etc?
<cwillu> DrHalan, it's still in the repo's, and I think it might still be installed by default, just not in the default layout of the panel
<cwillu> afaik
<DrHalan> hm i dont find it in the repos
<DrHalan> actually there is /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 is taht the new one? But it seems to be al ib how do i start it?
<DrHalan> well it seems to be  the old one :(
<transsoup> I'm suffering from bug 332270. How can I reinstall jaunty - without losing all my data stored inside the crypto LVM? I ran update-initramfs inside a chroot from a rescue system and now the kernel doesn't ask for the crypto PW. after 3 min a initramfs shell is droped :-( Any help appreciated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<WT-Udev> transsoup: you don't need to reinstall
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: has a working temporary solution and method of getting in (t's slow but works)  Just read the very top of the bug page.
<WT-Udev> ... transsoup Oh that's harder
<WT-Udev> You've lost the cryptsetup part of the initrd?
<WT-Udev> transsoup: the good news: Your data isn't -inherently- lost.  The -bad- news.  It's going to be difficult to get it back.  You'll have to operate from within a recovery CD/usb of some kind, and then -manually- open everything.
<transsoup> yes - problem is the IntuitiveNipple workaround didn't work
<WT-Udev> transsoup: do you have an older kernel?
<transsoup> so I tried to install an older kernel from within a chrooted enviroment
<IntuitiveNipple> transsoup: The chroot was run from a live-CD?
<transsoup> no from another debian system on another HD
<WT-Udev> transsoup: x.x That's what broke it... You have to use the ubuntu system's one.... wait... what kind of system setup do you have?
<transsoup> and then from a live rescue cd
<transsoup> okay I tried a few things - I think the initramfs is broken now
<WT-Udev> Good news, you probably haven't broken it to the point of loosing your data -yet-
<WT-Udev> The bad news.  You have to get inside of it manually
<WT-Udev> What -exactly- is your partition layout?
<transsoup> mom
<WT-Udev> Example, mine:  sda4 == boot, sda3 -> LVM -> CryptoVolumes -> Unlocked devices.
<transsoup> sda5 == boot       sda1 -> LVM -> Crypto
<WT-Udev> Ok, you an boot a normal recovery dvd/cd/usb that knows about crypto, or work through this the same way you installed it (if the install disc doesn't have crypto support on it you install the packages from a network connection).  Once you've got that you can manually run the cryptsetup commands to unlock your devices.
<WT-Udev> http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache:_g97MMVRsJAJ:feraga.com/library/howto_use_cryptsetup_with_luks_support_0+debian+OR+ubuntu+luks+cryptsetup&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<IntuitiveNipple> The problem will be the initramfs build scripts didn't catch the crypto hook, and therefore the crypto binaries and scripts weren't added to the initrd
<WT-Udev> luksOpen
<WT-Udev> root@host:~$ cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop/0 testfs
<WT-Udev> Replace the /dev/loop/0 and test with /dev/mapper/whatever whatever  << the whatever's being the cryptedLVM partition and then the mapper name you want your root partition to show up as.
<transsoup> WT-Udev: thx a lot - this is what I've done already - IntuitiveNipple: how do I add those binaries?
<WT-Udev> Then you can mount that someplace, and follow the normal chrooting steps to get back inside of it where you'll be able to FIX your initrd
<transsoup> sry, but I haven't found a well documented explanation how to enable the ubuntu crypto lvm binaries and scripts into the initrd, yet :-(
<WT-Udev> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-encrypted-partitions-over-lvm-with-luks-page-3-install-and-config << THERE that's what I was looking for
<IntuitiveNipple> transsoup: crypsetup package will install initramfs-tools hook scripts so that each time the initrd is updated, they check if the system is using crypto, and if so, install the scripts/binaries automatically
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: that page I just linked... that even tells you how to chroot nicely
<WT-Udev> Mostly
<WT-Udev> It's missing things like the resolv.conf and possible hostname fixes
<transsoup> and that's exactly the point where I'm stucked now, damn. I think I've done exactly those steps, but I'm not asked for the pw anymore :-( Okay thx a lot for your help - I'll try it again, perhaps I missed a step...
<WT-Udev> transsoup: are you sure you're chrooted inside of your hard drive?
<WT-Udev> aptitude reinstall lvm2 cryptsetup
<transsoup> yep
<WT-Udev> run that
<WT-Udev> (in # (root) obviously)
<transsoup> okay - I'll try
<WT-Udev> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-encrypted-partitions-over-lvm-with-luks-page-3-install-and-config <<  Then make sure the files it talks about after that are setup correctly, like /etc/crypttab
<transsoup> found a "new" /etc/defaults/cryptmount ? which hasn't been on 8.10
<WT-Udev> # update-initramfs -k all -c << then that
<WT-Udev> I don't have a cryptmount there
<WT-Udev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ << if it's not sensitive can you paste anything that's in there to here?
<WT-Udev> Also...
<WT-Udev> dpkg -S /etc/defaults/cryptmount
<transsoup> thx again - I'll get back to you when the rescue system is up and running again...
<WT-Udev> If you see something like this, that means you own the file: dpkg: /etc/crypttab not found.
<WT-Udev> transsoup: I'll try to remain awake, if not, someone else can repaste the link
<WT-Udev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122002/
<WT-Udev> You know...
<syockit> What's wrong with galago's implementation of notification daemon that made ubuntu opt for new OSD design?
<WT-Udev> I've got the most terriable suspission that transsoup may have created a fresh initrd from whatever environment they were trying to chroot out of.
<orbisvicis> hi, im trying to downgrade a package, no idea how to do it smoothly.. apt, dpkg .. or even some other tool
<kuaera> orbisvicis: This is likely an issue for #ubuntu or #kubuntu, but I'm fairly certain that if you reference the exact version of the package, you can downgrade to that version
<ikonia> orbisvicis: I'd suggest you re-install your system
<kuaera> orbisvicis: i.e. apt-get install package-1.4.5
<IntuitiveNipple> orbisvicis: apt-get install <package>=<version>
<kuaera> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you
<ikonia> orbisvicis: you have forced jaunty packages onto intrepid
<ikonia> orbisvicis: your repos will be corrupted and dependencies will be out of sync
<kuaera> ikonia: Where are you extrapolating this information from?
<orbisvicis> ikonia: no forcing was done ...
<ikonia> orbisvicis: I'd then strongly advise you not to mix packages out of different repos
<ikonia> kuaera: he was asking in #ubuntu
<kuaera> ikonia: Ah.
<ikonia> orbisvicis: it must have been forced, as jaunty packages would complain of unmet dependencies on intrepid
<orbisvicis> i just installed apache2 from jaunty and I didnt know how to get apt to see an older version to install
<orbisvicis> ikonia: well yes I also built gcc/c-classpath/c-linker from jaunty but I want to keep those
<orbisvicis> basically I built the entire tree to not force anything
<ikonia> so you've messed up your install
<orbisvicis> no...
<orbisvicis> did I?
<ikonia> you're going to have mixed package dependencies
<ikonia> well you've just said you did ?
<maxb> ikonia: You're being slightly over-alarmist with "<ikonia> orbisvicis: your repos will be corrupted and dependencies will be out of sync"
<orbisvicis> what exactly do you mean by 'mixed package dependencies' and what could this lead to ?
<maxb> system potentially broken? Yes. Corrupt "repos"? What's a "repos"?
<sadam> is it a known issue to not have gnome-panel or nautilus running after login?
<maxb> orbisvicis: apt-get install packagename/intrepid is likely the syntax you're looking for.
<maxb> However, you MUST be aware that mixing packages from intrepid and jaunty repositories is *emphatically* not supported.
<maxb> i.e. if if breaks, you get to keep the pieces :-)
<orbisvicis> ; )
<maxb> And don't expect support on fixing it
<maxb> Are you running a mostly-jaunty system with a few intrepid pkgs? Or vice versa?
<orbisvicis> what exactly could happen if I have both gcc-3.3 and gcc-4.3 and i try to upgrade (which I probably wont anyway)
<orbisvicis> maxb: hardy with a bit of jaunty
<maxb> !!!!
<orbisvicis> >_>
<orbisvicis> when I tried to upgrade feisty->hardy it didnt go so well, used space doubled
<orbisvicis> so I manually upgrade packages I want now
<WT-Udev> orbisvicis: you need to purge the old ones
<maxb> orbisvicis: Well, see, this is the problem. No one tests upgrades from ambiguous mixed states. It *might* work, on  the other hand.... if it doesn't, it's up to you to fix it or reinstall
<maxb> orbisvicis: waaait you tried to go directly feisty->hardy?
<WT-Udev> Hum... that should be automatic though
<orbisvicis> (the feisty upgrade was completely fesity, though granted I had installed lots of feisty packages)
<maxb> Do you like playing with unsupportedness? :-)
<transsoup> WT-Udev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122008/ I created a new initramfs. Removed and backup the /etc/default/cryptmount file. Still: Gave up waiting for root device... The kernel doesn't ask for the PW to unlock the crypto lvm
<orbisvicis> maxb: oh typo, and im forgetful with version numbers.. no it was feisty -> version after feisty
<orbisvicis> gutsy?
<maxb> yes
<orbisvicis> heheh oh theyre alphebetical
<WT-Udev> transsoup: are you inside the thing you're chrooting in from right now?  It's pointless to talk unless you have the chroot open. (or are trying to opne it)
<kuaera> Intentionally, too.
<ikonia> orbisvicis: I suggest you do a resinstall of a sane system
<orbisvicis> ikonia: unfortunately ... remotely ... not really possible
<WT-Udev> transsoup: what devices are sypposed to be crypted?
<ikonia> orbisvicis: your doing this on a remote machine ???
 * cwillu giggles
<orbisvicis> unless I install in a chroot and replace the filesystem with the installation
<orbisvicis> yep
<WT-Udev> transsoup:  update-initramfs -k 2.6.28-generic -u -v
<cwillu> orbisvicis, might I ask, (dear god) why?
<orbisvicis> i want newer releases...
<Pici> This is a trainwreck
<WT-Udev> transsoup:  update-initramfs -k 2.6.28-generic -u -v   <<<   update-initramfs -k 2.6.28-generic -c -v   << Do the second one instead.  Tell me if it then works.
<orbisvicis> i got stuck way back when with a release-based distro and now I dont have the time to switch
<salty-horse> hi. I can't get my music player to mount automatically when connecting it, unless rhythmbox is working. I have set "ask me what to do when connecting a music player" in nautilus. any idea why that happens?
<orbisvicis> maxb: in any case, theoretically, with gcc3.3 and gcc4.3 installed on the same system and I upgrade, what could theoretically happen?
<maxb> It'll probably be fine.
<WT-Udev> transsoup: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-encrypted-partitions-over-lvm-with-luks-page-3-install-and-config << You will also want to make sure things are sane like this is saying.  It also explicitly tells you to put the mapper name in place of the device's uuid in your fstab.
<orbisvicis> i mean, i see problems with modular packages like perl/python in which upgrading perl might break every module + every script that depends on every module ... so I dont do that
<orbisvicis> but since gcc3.3 isnt in januty, the upgrade wont affect any gcc3.3 related packages, and only upgrade the gcc4.3 packages, so ill be fine
<orbisvicis> theoretically/conceptually/if-i-ever-was-going-to-upgrade
<cwillu> orbisvicis, python 2.4/2.5/2.6/3.0 are all installable concurrently
<M25> anybody know if the gnome font display app is going to work in Jaunty?
<orbisvicis> cwillu: but python3.0 conflicts with python-xml... b/c there really arent any modules for python3.0 avail. yet. So if I install python-default and set my default python to 3.0, probably python-pased packages will fail
 * cwillu has both python3.0 and python-xml installed
<orbisvicis> basically scripting languages updating != good b/c scripted programs arent built against a specific version and assembled to binary, but rather use the default interpreter
<orbisvicis> cwillu: ??
<orbisvicis> python-xml depends python >>2.60
<orbisvicis> 2.6.x...
<cwillu> and we aren't using python3.0 as the default python afaict
 * cwillu doesn't have 2.6 installed, and removing 3.0 doesn't remove anything else
 * orbisvicis is incredulous cwillu removed 3.0 on a whim
<orbisvicis> ah well, ok thanks anyway
<orbisvicis> now I know how to downgrade/regress a package
<WT-Udev> orbisvicis: yeah... you have to specify a version
<maxb> or a distro
<cwillu> orbisvicis, you can mark a package for removal without actually removing it to check the dependencies, and you can do all sorts of things on a whim in a vm
<transsoup> WT-Udev: okay I changed all the uuid to the dev mapper name, also the vol_id didn't change. Running  update-initramfs -k 2.6.28-generic -c -v  hopefully from inside the chroot: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.28-generic. ls -la /lib/modules shows the directory
<WT-Udev> transsoup: Sorry, try to use.... Ah right.
<WT-Udev> This one is probably easy
<transsoup> WT-Udev: hopefully ;-)
<WT-Udev> You're chrooting, so uname -r won't work, because you're telling it ot use the kernel from the thing you're chrooting in from
<WT-Udev> Are -all- your normal boot-menu entries broken?
<WT-Udev> If that's the case, use the keyword all to have the initrd rebuilt for everything.
<cwillu> orbisvicis, dpkg-divert is a good thing to have some familiarity with if you have to work with sketchy packages, allows you to prevent modifications to particular files, or at least hold the changes in a different file until you can check them (vaguely like how anything in /etc is handled by default)
<WT-Udev> You might also want to: grep watch /lib/udev/rules.d/*
<WT-Udev> if you have any matches that don't start with # you will need to fix those before making the initrd
<WT-Udev> transsoup: If that still doesn't fix it, please use http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-encrypted-partitions-over-lvm-with-luks-page-3-install-and-config and help from others to resolve things.  I've got to go to bed... I'm nodding off very badly.
<orbisvicis> cwillu: like pacman.pacnew in the arch system ; )
<orbisvicis> dpkg-divert and pacman are reasons ubuntu should go rolling
<transsoup> WT-Udev: watch is already commented out. Thx again for your time!
<WT-Udev> orbisvicis: I rather like gentoo's slots system.  though they require the use of a selector system to cope with switching system defaults for things like 'gcc'
<orbisvicis> WT-Udev: wouldnt the changes be placed in /etc/default/file.new ... or whatever manages the switching
<orbisvicis> btw, how do I find the package owning a particular file
<WT-Udev> orbisvicis: no, I mean switching -slots- like having gcc 3.3 and 4.3 installed at the same time.
<orbisvicis> oh, like an environment variable (slot) declaring which version of java you want ?
<WT-Udev> I think it uses symlinks
<orbisvicis> i dont know gentool, im sorry ; (
<WT-Udev> but yeah
<orbisvicis> *gentoo
<orbisvicis> i kind of think using an env-var and then replacing the actualy binary with a script to select the current runtime to be a pain
<WT-Udev> orbisvicis: it isn't an environment variable.
<WT-Udev> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Jan 25 03:39 /usr/bin/java -> run-java-tool
<orbisvicis> whatever the implementation the distro devs still have to write their own selector
<orbisvicis> oh..
<orbisvicis> interesting
<orbisvicis> well, its better than tacking an extra start-up script per package that uses java
<WT-Udev> Just as an example, since I seem to only have one gcc
<WT-Udev> anyway, 15 min later than I wanted, ngiht
<transsoup> WT-Udev: Ah,ha after generating the initramfs doesn't contain the nessesary Cryptroot file which causes the problem   conf/conf.d/cryptroot - which is reported as bug 317442. Interesting. Have a good night!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317442 in cryptsetup "initrd does not contain conf/conf.d/cryptroot file for encrypted root (dup-of: 325690)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325690 in udev "udev has wrong name for devmapper devices, cryptsetup initramfs hook fails" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325690
<Laney> text looks different somehow on Jaunty
<Laney> what's changed?
<bruce89> Laney: slight hinting?
<Laney> I don't think so
 * Laney changed it to full
<Laney> it might even be a different font
<bruce89> shouldn't be
<Laney> I mean maybe it changed my profile or something
<Laney> DPI? /me shrucs
<Laney> g*
<bruce89> a screenshot would be useful
<Laney> I doubt it - it probably looks how it should
<Laney> it's not bad, just different
<bruce89> could be one of a lot of things anyway
<Laney> quite
 * bruce89 the noticed ligatures such as "fi" are smaller than they used to be
<jonaskoelker> how do I see which of my installed packages are from jaunty?
<bruce89> they should all be
<jonaskoelker> not when I'm running jaunty-1 plus a few packages from jaunty
<jonaskoelker> (jaunty-1 being intrepid)
<bruce89> that doesn't sound like a good idea
<jonaskoelker> right
<jonaskoelker> that's why I want to know which packages are problematic so I can downgrade them
<jonaskoelker> ...
<jonaskoelker> such that I'll end up with a pure intrepid system
<bruce89> perhaps aptitude may class them as locally created or something
<jonaskoelker> uh... okay...
<jonaskoelker> so how do I do it? ;-)
<bruce89> $ aptitude
<bruce89> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<maxb> apt-show-versions, also
<bruce89> that looks more like it
<jonaskoelker> meh
<jonaskoelker> none of $(apt-show-versions | grep -v intrepid) have anything to do with my crashing
<jonaskoelker> s/$/ firefox/
<jonaskoelker> (apparently)
<bruce89> I thought jaunty packages were the issue
<jonaskoelker> I thought so to
<jonaskoelker> based on a description of an identical problem someone posted on the web
<jonaskoelker> :)
<bruce89> !mixing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixing
<bruce89> !cocktails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cocktails
<jonaskoelker> my firefox crashes whenever I play flash video; here's some firefox output: http://rafb.net/p/eB2SJt64.html
<jonaskoelker> it doesn't seem to happen with embedded wmv-files (which are played back with totem)
<jonaskoelker> what gives?  How do I play flash stuff?
<bruce89> where are your pulseaudio and firefox packages from
<jonaskoelker> firefox/jaunty upgradeable from 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 to 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<jonaskoelker> according to `apt-show-versions firefox`
<Laney> xorg is chewing my CPU like it's going out of fashion
<bruce89> jonaskoelker: get rid of the jaunty entries in sources.list
<jonaskoelker> pulseaudio/jaunty upgradeable from 0.9.10-2ubuntu9.3 to 0.9.14-0ubuntu7
 * Akgraner waves to BUGabundo   finally got a image to boot for me..:)
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: humm please remind me of the background
 * BUGabundo memory is empty
<jonaskoelker> firefox/intrepid-security uptodate 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1
<jonaskoelker> pulseaudio/intrepid-updates uptodate 0.9.10-2ubuntu9.3
<Akgraner> BUGabundo: the Chronicles.....
<BUGabundo> ahh
<bruce89> jonaskoelker: flashplugin-nonfree?
<BUGabundo> the lovelly mum
<BUGabundo> eehehh
<BUGabundo> amber
<Akgraner> BUGabundo: yes that is me....
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: nice to meet u, irc to irc
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<jonaskoelker> flashplugin-nonfree/intrepid-security uptodate 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1
<BUGabundo> who is your Discovery going?
<Akgraner> harder that I thought...
<bruce89> jonaskoelker: nothing unusual there
<BUGabundo> already decided between virtual machine or dual boot?
<Akgraner> dual boot
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: you come to the right place
<Akgraner> but not today
<BUGabundo> not that others would not be as good
<Akgraner> :)
<BUGabundo> sure... you have time
<BUGabundo> took me years to use DB
<BUGabundo> and you have been using a 3rd OS just for a few days
<BUGabundo> its AMAZING what you have done
<BUGabundo> already started using a cheat code document to store all usefull comands?
<BUGabundo> all us GEEKs have one somewhere in some form
<Akgraner> I looked through some wiki pages...
 * bruce89 quite likes messaging
<BUGabundo> hummm that will not sufice
<bruce89> private that is
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<orbisvicis> how do i list packages installed on my system by release version ?
 * BUGabundo wonders if bruce89 is telling me to shut up
<jonaskoelker> so... what to do next?
<BUGabundo> orbisvicis: dpkg -l ?
 * Akgraner was wonder same thing...I am sorry
<bruce89> och, I'm too evil
<BUGabundo> I rather like doing this stuff in public... it's a bit noisy, but others can intervin and provide extra ideas
<BUGabundo> either that, or I'm to used to µblogging
<Akgraner> I can't keep pidgin up
<Akgraner> I log in and it goes away
<BUGabundo> by the way WHO in here on Identica?
<orbisvicis> BUGabundo: what search string should i use to only list jaunty packages ?
<Akgraner> akgraner
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: humm bug with Pulse Audio?
<BUGabundo> or some plugin you may have enabled
<BUGabundo> pidgin is quite temperamental
<bruce89> Empathy isn't
<Akgraner> so I need to unplug something then...
<BUGabundo> orbisvicis: don't you tell me you are using multiple sources !??!
<BUGabundo> that's madness!
<Akgraner> ok disable it is the right term the yes
<bruce89> Ubuntu isn't like Debian where you can do that with unstable and experimental
<BUGabundo> bruce89: empaty still doesn't do IRC (and yes I know that pidgin isn't supposed to be used with IRC)
<BUGabundo> and I like pidgin better!
<BUGabundo> I found in the likes of it!
<bruce89> BUGabundo: that's interesting, I'm using Empathy right now
<BUGabundo> empathy UI is not as good
<BUGabundo> humm
 * BUGabundo has to retest big E then!
<bruce89> telepathy-idle by the way
<orbisvicis> well, i might be a bit mad, but its probably a valid question
<BUGabundo> orbisvicis: its RECOMMENDED that you just use on version
<bruce89> orbisvicis: what's the question
<BUGabundo> having multiple distro versions can and WILL cause big trouble
<orbisvicis> id like to only show packages of a certain release
<BUGabundo> on your system, correct?
<orbisvicis> yep
<BUGabundo> if not, visit package.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo>  !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bruce89> someone else mentioned apt-show-version
<bruce89> s
<biouser>  libgpod4-nogtk: Conflicts: libgpod4 but 0.7.0-1 is to be installed. libgpod4: Conflicts: libgpod4-nogtk but 0.7.0-1 is installed.
<biouser> stopping my other updates...
<bruce89> the apt:// url in KDE? Sounds nice (if GVFS did the same)
<BUGabundo> bruce89: that will not list ALL packages
<BUGabundo> biouser: you have to wait for it to finish building
<BUGabundo> DON'T FORCE IT
<bruce89> Debian would have need for something like this, as people use unstable with some experimental packages
<BUGabundo> bruce89: I'm pretty sure APTITUDE can do it
<bruce89> hang on
<BUGabundo> so who is already in love with the new notifications
<BUGabundo> ???
<bruce89> BUGabundo: If you're being sarcastic, yes
 * charlie-tca thinks it doesn't matter
<orbisvicis> youre right, with selector systems this can be a bit of a pain
<BUGabundo> bruce89: im not
<BUGabundo> I like them
<andersk> Somehow my dpkg managed to lose the state of all its diversions recently.  Anyone know what could have caused that?
 * orbisvicis isstalking dangling symlinks
<BUGabundo> andersk: humm you are screed sir
<bruce89> BUGabundo: you like dialogues then?
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: piece of advice: NEVER post long content of terminal to IM... it sucks
<BUGabundo>  !paste Akgraner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste Akgraner
<BUGabundo> bad ubottu
<Akgraner> BUGabundo: Ack
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bruce89> I didn't see any "long content"
<Akgraner> bruce89: it was quite just for you...:)
<BUGabundo> bruce89: pvt... not in public channel
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: just flooded me
<bruce89> oh
<BUGabundo> so, I had to come here to warn her
<BUGabundo> hehe
 * bruce89 thought that telepathy-idle had a flood remover
<maco> i think we mentioned pastebin in -women before, but when it's in a PM it doesn't really disrupt everybody else...
<BUGabundo> bruce89: Freenode has one too
<bruce89> /nick plaque
<bruce89> ha
<BUGabundo> I get hit by it a loot
<BUGabundo> when I do the wrong pidgin execution command
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> empathy doesn't interpet irc commands
<bruce89> I just wondererd
<bruce89> with extra "er"
<BUGabundo> maco: yeah, I just let Akgraner know about it again
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> by the way, there's this wonderful app, called pastebinit
<BUGabundo> Akgraner that will allow you to paste content of files to pastebin
<BUGabundo> and give you back the link
 * BUGabundo wonders if gnome do can do the same for PASTE content!?
<maco> BUGabundo: there's a pastebin applet
<maco> i think gwibber just crashed since i dont see its window anymore; however, i'm still getting gwibber notifications. freaky.
<BUGabundo> is there?
<BUGabundo> don't know about it
<BUGabundo> maco notifications get in queue
<BUGabundo> I get some even 15 min AFTER gwibber is closed
<BUGabundo> I just kill notifications-osd a few times a day
<BUGabundo> the 1000 queue is too big for IM
<BUGabundo> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> UM no longer tells me the number of updates to be installed
<BUGabundo> mvo please revert that....
 * bruce89 always uses aptitude anyway
<BUGabundo> bruce89: WHY?
<BUGabundo> UM is so good...
<BUGabundo> why do ppl like aptitude so much?
<BUGabundo> I'm more of an apt-get/cache kinda guys
<bruce89> 'cause of its automatic dependency thingy
<bruce89> I know apt has that a bit too, but I've used aptitude for years
<BUGabundo> humm that's not aptitude
<BUGabundo> that's the APT protocol
<bruce89> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<BUGabundo> aptitute, aptget, UM, packagekit, are ALL front ends to it
<BUGabundo> and to dpkg
<bruce89> I know
<crdlb> he means automatic depclean
 * BUGabundo looks to chart about it
 * BUGabundo recommends EVERYONE to read: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/blog/entry/apt-system-diagram/
<maco> crdlb: you mean like apt-get autoremove?
<BUGabundo> maco: Akgraner: ^^^^^^^^^
<bruce89> yup
 * crdlb uses apt-get
<maco> why is aptitude a front-end and apt-get isn't? is it because aptitude offers a tui?
<BUGabundo> maco BOTH are front ends
<SiDi> maco: no
<BUGabundo> dpkg is the middlewere
<SiDi> aptitude does the same thing except a few details
<Akgraner> maco: BUGabundo thanks...
<maco> apt-get is not listed in the front-end part of that chart
<maco> though aptitude is
 * BUGabundo checks again
<maco> the tui is the only explanation i can come up with
<SiDi> it doesn't have the source command (well, at least i didnt find it), and it removes unused packages after a package depending on them is removed
<maco> aptitude sorts alphabetically!
<maco> when you search
<bruce89> aptitude has now a GUI too (in experiemental)
<maco> O_O
<maco> why?
<bruce89> why not
<crdlb> what kind of gui?
<bruce89> GTK+
<crdlb> that's funny
<maco> because we already have a bunch of GUIs for it...
<maco> they missed one: tasksel
<bruce89> well, GTK+ and cwidget
<maco> i think that's a frontend to dselect...right?
<maco> seriously kmail, it'd be really nice if you could stop crashing
<BUGabundo> maco good knews: it should be fixed in trunk
<BUGabundo> just have to wait some k/ubuntu dev ports the patch
<BUGabundo> 'cause upstream kontak will not patch 4.2
<BUGabundo> :((((((
<maco> AH!
 * BUGabundo tips Akgraner: every advice started with '$' is meant to be executed on a terminal
<BUGabundo> its a major bug and "they" don't fix it
<maco> Akgraner: if it starts with #, that means it's supposed to be run as root, so use sudo
<BUGabundo> maco: can you use your super powers (of persuation) to get one of our guys to backport it?
<bruce89> tasksel appears to be a frontend to aptitude actually
<Akgraner> wow
 * BUGabundo maco I didn't know that abreviation!!!
<BUGabundo> see Akgraner we all learn something
<maco> BUGabundo: sudo -i, and you'll see it
 * BUGabundo "Akgraner: says waiting for headers"
<BUGabundo> humm where the heck does that happen?
<BUGabundo> any idea guys?
<BUGabundo> I just asked Akgraner to install pidgin-dbgsym
<maco> apt-get update
<maco> did you do that first, Akgraner?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pidgin-dbgsym
<BUGabundo> maco: I guess her network is just slow
 * BUGabundo loves the new vino server.... it has UPNP
<bruce89> where Avahi already seemed to work
<BUGabundo> does gdb show a copyright?
<BUGabundo> Akgraner is seeing one every time she runs it
<bruce89> yes
<BUGabundo> I don't see it
<ph03n1ks> can anyone help me with the jaunty alpha 4 netbook remix install?
<maco> Akgraner: gdb? you're trying to read gdb output? *shudder*
<Akgraner> maco: important word it trying...
<bruce89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122067/
<maco> Akgraner: well good for you. i dont even try. im just like "yep. there's a backtrace. *attach to bug report* let someone else try to figure that out"
<BUGabundo> maco: from my experience
<maco> i never learned to use a debugger for any of the languages i use. i just printf and see when it stops printing
<BUGabundo> pidgin devs really enjoy getting full bts
<ph03n1ks> im trying to do the netbook remix install but the gui window is too big for the acer one screen, someone here suggested moving the screen with alt but that didnt work
<BUGabundo> so I just wanna know if hers is the same as one of mine
<maco> oh i submit the bt with the bug. ijust dont try to read it myself :P
<BUGabundo> I don't either
<Alexia_Death> Ok. time for another round of is it a known bug
<BUGabundo> I'm just giving a ADVANCED crash course on out to use gdb
<BUGabundo> gdb --args PROGRAM
 * Alexia_Death just updated
<BUGabundo> run
<BUGabundo> bt full
<Alexia_Death> Plasma not startig with KDE. Known or not?
<Alexia_Death> Knetworkmanager broken(wont connect to anything, wireless anyway) known or not?
<LLStarks|Bored> Is it just me, or is Jaunty being treated like a bastard son?
<BUGabundo> LLStarks|Bored: big question: WHY?
<LLStarks|Bored> It seems to be underdelivering.
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: thank you so much for Confirming that annoying bug on gedit
<LLStarks|Bored> Debian is holding back a lot of things.
<LLStarks|Bored> And we aren't breaking off enough.
<BUGabundo> why isn't there a bug for in on launchpad? doesn't anyone else get a crash after closing gedit (from cli) ?
<BUGabundo> filling now a new bug against gedit
<BUGabundo> ok bug filed against gedit
<BUGabundo> should I file it against glibc6 too?
<billybigrigger> bah what do i need to enable to have my ctrl-alt-bkspace active again?
<cwillu> dontzap --disable in a console
<billybigrigger> command not found
<billybigrigger> even as root
<bruce89> apt:dontzap
<bruce89> och
<ph03n1ks> can anyone suggest how i can get alpha 4 installed on my netbook?
<ph03n1ks> the gui window is too big :(
<cwillu> alt drag to move it as necessary
<ph03n1ks> thats what someone said here yesterday, i tried alt but it dosent do anything
<billybigrigger> alt clicking on the window should move it
<cwillu> you know what we mean by that though?
<BUGabundo> bug 333558
<cwillu> alt-drag is a shortcut to moving the window
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333558 in glibc "glibc detected *** gedit: double free or corruption (fasttop):" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333558
<BUGabundo> Akgraner: I you want, you can subscribe to that bug too
<ph03n1ks> do i have to click on a topbar or can i click on the body?
<billybigrigger>   ph03n1ks body
<ph03n1ks> ok, thanks, will try again,
<cwillu> anywhere
<billybigrigger> hold alt, click on the window and move it
<billybigrigger> hold alt, and hold your mouse click too
<cwillu> alternatively, changing the screen dpi in appearances -> fonts might make it small enough to view, although I don't know for sure that the it'll help
<ph03n1ks> cool, thanks
<cwillu> alt-middledrag will resize a window too :)
<bruce89> found upstream
<bruce89> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=535241
<ubottu> Gnome bug 535241 in general "Launching gedit with a file specified in the command line leads to a crash" [Normal,Needinfo]
<BUGabundo> thanks bruce
<BUGabundo> will link both
<bruce89> I've done it already
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<bruce89> though this may not be the same issue based on the backtrace
<BUGabundo> my 3G just went 2G
<BUGabundo> so _everything is slowwwwwwwwww_
<billybigrigger> anyone here running 9.04 on an ext4 partition?
<bruce89> as of today, yes
<billybigrigger> how much quicker is the boot time? im getting 0:25 on my ext3 install
<bruce89> I don't know, I upgraded from ext3 in place
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: if you have a free 200GiBs disk, send it my way, so I can backup and format mine
<BUGabundo> lolol
<billybigrigger> hehe
<BUGabundo> bruce89: did you "thouched" all your files?
<bruce89> I can't be bothered
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> if they are needed, they will eventually be touched
 * billybigrigger has a spare 500gb seagate 7200.10 PATA disk sitting here....doing nothing
<BUGabundo> and then, performance will show
<BUGabundo> ohh don't mock me!
<BUGabundo> I need that
<BUGabundo> all my 4TiBs are fulled
<BUGabundo> need to buy a new 1TiBs
<billybigrigger> your desktop has 4tb of storage? you do lots of video work or what haha, or just a big movie collector?
 * Alexia_Death is willing to bet BUGabundo has a decent p0rncollection :P
<billybigrigger> hah
 * charlie-tca got all the way up to a 400GB drive this month
<BUGabundo> Alexia_Death: it aint that big!
<BUGabundo> tv shows and movies is bigger
<Alexia_Death> BUGabundo: On 4TB of space, 1/3 p0rn makes a lot of porn:P
<SwedeMike> 1080p uses a lot of drive space
<bruce89> Dirac springs to mind
<Alexia_Death> almost nothing off the net is that quality
<SwedeMike> and if you don't have a 1080p screen you probably don't want it anyway.
<ph03n1ks> im back :(
<ph03n1ks> alt didnt work for the netbook remix install
<ph03n1ks> for moving the oversized window
<Alexia_Death> You cant use the alternate installer?
<ph03n1ks> whats the alternate installer?
<ph03n1ks> is that txt mode?
<Alexia_Death> yes
<ph03n1ks> i cant remember the menu, is that available for the netbook remix?
<Alexia_Death> I dont know...
<Alexia_Death> Netbok remix has its own repros?
<ph03n1ks> i dont know about repros, this is the alpha4 image i got from the cdimages place
<bruce89> what kind of a window manager is that?
<Alexia_Death> not a window manager
<BUGabundo> bruce89: Maximized
<BUGabundo> last time I talked to ogra
 * bruce89 has no knowledge of netbooks
<Alexia_Death> If you only have a CD image youll just have to see if you have the alternate installer there. I havent installed my ubuntu off CD since I installed thiis machine. with a broken edgy netinstall using feisty repros.
<ph03n1ks> ok, ill reboot again and see if there is a txt install, brb
<kane77> I just read about new notification in 9.04 is it already in? (I am running 9.04 in vbox, but haven't updated in a while)
<charlie-tca> kane77: yes, they are already in
<kane77> wohooo.. am updating now
<ph03n1ks> back again :(
<ph03n1ks> no text mode available on the netbook remix image.
<kane77> it is great, I think something like that is needed in linux, to unify all the popups
<ph03n1ks> is there a dedicated channel or something for the netbook remix?
<ph03n1ks> this seems lke a big problem imo...
<charlie-tca> ph03n1ks: you could try in #ubuntu-installer, since the installer seems broken
<ph03n1ks> ok, thanks will try and join that now
 * billybigrigger is tempted to go try out a fresh ext4 install
<teh_plague> hi
<teh_plague> can someone tell me why jaunty switches between mysql 5.0 and 5.1 so often in the past weeks?
<bugabundo> nope
<bugabundo> didnt see anything on the team meetings
<bugabundo> maybe this week will let us know a bit more
<teh_plague> it stopped some days ago
<teh_plague> but before there were at least 3 switches in each direction
<bugabundo> didnt noticed
<bruce89> bad planning, look at mysql-server's version number
<bruce89> 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu6
<bruce89> there should be a sort of soft epoch thing for Ubuntu
<teh_plague> i updated the system two hours ago, mysql-common is the only package with that version number
<teh_plague> mysql-server has 5.1.31-1ubuntu1
<teh_plague> btw, mysql itself is really version 5.1, so i'm really wondered why mysql-common still has this versioning
<cafuego> billybigrigger: be careful; my install stopped mounting root when i added it as ext4 with noextents
<bruce89> I've had no problems with ext4 with extents
 * cafuego doesn't want to use it withe xtents, as that would then prevent fedora, debian and windows from moutning the fs
<bruce89> fair enough
<maco> how do i get my pidgin buddy list?
<markginter24> just installed Jaunty and after updating the System-->Logout/Shutdown options disappeared - is this just a broken package?
<bruce89> markginter24: nope, it's gone now
<maco> i can tell pidgin's running because i'm getting notifications
<maco> however, pidgin is not in my alt+tab
<markginter24> bruce89 - so it's a 'feature'?  Hmmm...
<charlie-tca> could come back in a day or two, though
<bruce89> markginter24: allegedly fusa "replaces" it
<maco> markginter24: its in FUSA
<markginter24> what's fusa?
<maco> the fast user switch applet
<markginter24> oh - that fusa
<bruce89> fast-user-switch-applet, Ubuntu messed it up big time
<markginter24> I usually remove that from my panel --
<markginter24> but I've had to keep it there because the shutdown/restart option disappeared
<bruce89> its main purpose would be pointless with the new GDM anyway
<markginter24> how soon will the 'new' gdm hit the street...?
<bruce89> never probably in Ubuntu
<BUGabundo1> maco those are CACHED notifications
<markginter24> eh?  b/c of this fusa?
<BUGabundo1> kill notification-osd
<BUGabundo1> and you will be fine
<bruce89> there were regressions, loads of features removed
<maco> BUGabundo1: no, i just rebooted, remember?
<bruce89> Fedora uses it anyway
<BUGabundo1> markginter24: there is a version for testing in a PPA
<crdlb> fedora used it even before gnome released it
<BUGabundo1> should be in koala (jaunty+1)
<maco> BUGabundo1: i booted up, launched pidgin. no windows ever opened. i did begin to get pidgin notifications though.
<BUGabundo1> maco: pidof pidgin ?
<markginter24> got a quick link BUGabundo1?  I'm not afraid to break things :)
<maco> 12286
<maco> i can *receive* IMs
<BUGabundo1> markginter24: no Im sorry... its on the devel-discuss ML
<markginter24> oh
<maco> but i cant reach the buddy list to send new ones
<BUGabundo1> maco log in into gnome
<BUGabundo1> eheheheheheheeeheheheheheeeheh
 * BUGabundo1 ducks
<crdlb> btw, will there be any way to switch off notify-osd?
<markginter24> I must say I like the transition from boot to GDM - desktop in Fedora 10 - but the ati driver on my laptop is too unstable
<bruce89> crdlb: not as such
<crdlb> like uninstall something, install something else ...
<Stralytic> crdlb, gnome-stracciatela-session
<maco> use the gnome vanilla system
<maco> its some italian name
<maco> there we go
<bruce89> crdlb: see that package which ends in session, with an unpronounceable name at start
<bruce89> I might use that normally if they insist with this notification nonsensce
<BUGabundo1> I like it
 * BUGabundo1 hands the postal address to get his check for making free pun
<BUGabundo1> *pub
<bruce89> I don't mind the black boxes, but dialogues are bloody barmy
<crdlb> I don't like that they're empty :<
<maco> bruce89: strack-ee-a-TELL-a ...i think
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-24
<bruce89> rather like my clan name
<Stralytic> i don't like that apps they haven't fixed yet get crap notifications, ie, banshee
<bruce89> therein lies my problem with it
<BUGabundo1> Stralytic: add them to the list that needs pathing and file a bug
<BUGabundo1> with a tag "notifications"
<BUGabundo1> I've done it for 4 apps now
<bruce89> patching stuff to work around downstream problems is not good
<maco> bruce89: that's not the problem
<maco> those apps are breaking the fd.o spec, that's why it doesnt work
<maco> fd.o allows with or without actions. the apps are supposed to check and see if the notification framework is action-capable. if not, they shouldn't send actions. some apps (the broken ones) don't bother checking
<BUGabundo1> bruce89: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD ?
<BUGabundo1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<bruce89> I suppose why bother when the (at the time) only notification daemon supports actions
<bruce89> but removing actions is silly in some cases
<BUGabundo1> I agree
<bruce89> and dialogues are not the right way
<maco> the dialoges are a workaround to prevent notifications that say "click ___ to ____" and lack buttons
<maco> because if it's asking a question, it is *obviously* a dialog
<maco> and if only has OK...why is it asking?
<Stralytic> BUGabundo1, banshee already has the bug reported... #327640 and #331695
<maco> but still, id like to be able to click the notification to open an IM
<bruce89> I hope they goes upstream
<BUGabundo1> Stralytic: why 2?
 * bruce89 can't speak
<BUGabundo1> bug 327640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327640 in banshee "Need to check notification daemon for actions capabilities" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327640
<BUGabundo1> bug 331695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331695 in notify-sharp "notify-sharp is broken now (banshee) in jaunty - wrong popups" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331695
<BUGabundo1> Stralytic: do they have the notifications tag?
<crdlb> nice, this is much better
<crdlb> it's a bit inconsistent that the volume popup has that transparency patch and the brightness one doesn't, though
<Stralytic> BUGabundo1, no
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: I don't even see one on my laptop for bright
<BUGabundo1> just sound
<maco> transparency patch?
<crdlb> on the gnome-dontmakemespellit-session, I get fancy volume and gtk+ brightness
<maco> haha
<crdlb> you know, it looks giant and mostly transparent
<bruce89> I'd love icons in the brightness ones
<crdlb> been in ubuntu since at least gutsy, maybe even feisty
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<maco> you mean the compiz ones then?
<BUGabundo1> if you enable composite on metacity
<maco> the gtk+ ones arent huge, i dont think...
<crdlb> it's a patch to gnome-settings-daemon
<BUGabundo1> or compiz
<BUGabundo1> but they are diff
<crdlb> compiz isn't doing it
<crdlb> maybe I can get them to just remove that patch since stock ubuntu won't be using it anyway
<crdlb> also, gnome-terminal now switches between fake and real transparency
<crdlb> awesome
<alex-weej> yeah :D
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: is that new?
<crdlb> yeah, it used to only check once, when creating the window
<BUGabundo1> ah
<Andre_Gondim> my touchepad scroll is missing =/
<BUGabundo1> hey nice... I can do layers of Gnome terminal now
<BUGabundo1> with transparency
<BUGabundo1> yay
<BUGabundo1> Andre_Gondim: did you install from alpha 4?
<Stralytic> compiz sux
<BUGabundo1> did you read the release notes?
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, yeah
<BUGabundo1> do you have a multi thouch touchpad?
<BUGabundo1> Stralytic: I like it... just wished it was more stable
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, no but i will
<BUGabundo1> the Nvidia refresh probs are dragging them selfs on for way to long
<BUGabundo1> Andre_Gondim: see topic
<BUGabundo1> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<Stralytic> intel dont do gl and composite, well it does with uxa if you want bucket loads of instability
<BUGabundo1> Andre_Gondim: do you have a multi thouch touchpad?
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, i will read brb
<BUGabundo1> Andre_Gondim: do you have a multi thouch touchpad?
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, how do i know if a have multi thouch touchpad?
<BUGabundo1> if you use two fingers to scroll, does it work?
<BUGabundo1> put to fingers togheter and try
<crdlb> is that the only multiouch feature enabled by default?
<BUGabundo1> lots of users have multitouch and don't know
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: I dunno
<BUGabundo1> what others are there on most apps?
<BUGabundo1> Firefox 3.1 trunk and 3.2 have way more
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, well i think is not multi...
<BUGabundo1> discussion is still opened if jaunty will have 3.1 or not
<BUGabundo1> Andre_Gondim: what laptop is it ?
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, i have a scroll area
<Stralytic> BUGabundo1, it is? i thought it would be too late to switch to 3.1
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, dell inspiron 1525
<BUGabundo1> Stralytic: depends
<crdlb> Andre_Gondim: that's just for looks, there's nothing special telling ubuntu to enable a scroll area afaik
<BUGabundo1> if by a miracle mozilla keeps the time frame, then good
<BUGabundo1> but they ALWAYS slip
<BUGabundo1> so NO
 * BUGabundo1 know not much about the dell familly
<BUGabundo1> Andre_Gondim: AFAIK only macs, a few imbs and eeepcs do it
<BUGabundo1> but I may be wrong
<crdlb> apparently, this T42 has multitouch
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> you didn't know?
<crdlb> well, I guess I used it with the synaptics driver on gentoo years ago
<BUGabundo1> really?
<BUGabundo1> was it in there already?
<BUGabundo1> I thought it required the new X >1.5
<crdlb> maybe I'm misremembering
<Stralytic> bye bye chanserv
<Andre_Gondim> bugabundo, maybe the problem was reported here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/320585
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320585 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[Jaunty] Does not respond to tapping (scrolling fine)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo1> I thought you DIDN'T have scroll
<crdlb> I use the trackpoint most of the time, anyway
<bruce89> !glasgow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glasgow
<miik> help, i cant play MIDI files in ubuntu
<miik> why?
<bruce89> !info wildmidi
<ubottu> wildmidi (source: wildmidi): software MIDI player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<miik> i think ubuntu should be able to play this by default
<miik> i think Windows can do it
<miik> when i clicked on my .mid files in ubuntu, i didnt even get any infobox or error, it just played it silent
<bruce89> you need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> no codec for it
<bruce89> it requires a large set of sound patches though
<miik> i already have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<miik> but it doesnt play .midi files, its all just silent
<bruce89> you also need freepats
<xanax`> what's the command to migrate all my repositories (and my system) from ibex to jaunty ?
<bruce89> xanax`: update-manager -d
<miik> whats freepats? and why do i need all thse kind of different stuff i already have Totem, in Windows this just works
<xanax`> ok thanks
<bruce89> or do-release-upgrades d
<darthanubis> xanax`, be careful
<bruce89> miik: the actual sound fonts, they are too big for default installation
<miik> oh
<miik> if i have freepats, do i sill need gstreamer-ugly? do i still need wildmidi?
<xanax`> yeah I know that could break my system.. I don't care that much.. I use ubuntu with Virtualbox..
<bruce89> miik: depends how you want to play them
<miik> oh
<miik> i want play them in Totem
<miik> or Rhythmbox or VLC
<bruce89> command line: wildmidi, totem: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, VLC: not possible
<miik> works in totem now, but when i skip in the song, it goes silent, cant skip
<bruce89> that's why it's in the "bad" set
<BUGabundo1> xanax`: save us the trouble, and PLEASE read release notes BEFORE upgrading
<BUGabundo1> see topic
<miik> oh
<miik> someone should fix it, so its not bad anymore
<miik> cuz i could play MIDI files on Windows 3.11
<miik> that was 20 years ago
<bruce89> clearly no-one can be bothered
<bruce89> but source is that way --?
<miik> and i cant play it on my computer with linux in 2009?
<BUGabundo1> miik: fell free to help
<bruce89> it's not the way FOSS works
<bruce89> also, not all instruments are available due to there not being a free version
<miik> BUGabundo1, i cant code... but i would think linux in 2009 would be able todo what windows could do 20 years ago...
<xanax`> heh... that's not reassuring, BUGabundo1 (I mean... the topic).
<bruce89> developers do what they think is important, so clearly no-one thinks MIDI is
<BUGabundo1> xanax`: bah never mind bug
<BUGabundo1> just chrck the last link
<BUGabundo1> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<bruce89> actually, the GStreamer MIDI plugin is in -bad because of wildmidi's GPL licence
<bruce89> oops, my mistake, it's LGPL
<syockit> isn't ubuntu's wildmidi a bit old?
<syockit> the last time I used it to play anything, it sounded horrible
<bruce89> it's the same version as the one in the past, but I see upstream is working on a new one
<miik> anyone expericned that thing where the computer cant read anything from the disk and ubuntu locks up, but it kinda is responsive, but 'ls' and stuff dont work?
<miik> then you goto the menu to press shutdown, and it appears, but when you press shutdown, nothing happens?
<BUGabundo1> miik: bad disk??
<BUGabundo1> run smartctl tests on it
<miik> idk... it worked perfect until last week
<miik> smartmontools want install postfix? wtf?
<BUGabundo1> ehehe
<BUGabundo1> bug no doubt
<miik> smart-notifier dont work, cuz the python call it uses is deprecated
<miik> usr/share/smart-notifier/smart_notifier/gui.py:51: DeprecationWarning: Passing the named_service parameter to add_signal_receiver by name is deprecated: please use positional parameters
<BUGabundo1> one more bug
<bruce89> the magic of Python
<miik> smartctl seem to indicate no error
<bugabundo> maco: akgraner reported back telling it was the FB plugin. is that your prob too?
<maco> bugabundo: what?
<bugabundo> didnt u say that pidgin was crashing a lot?
<bugabundo> maybe Facebook account?
<bugabundo> i know that my twitter account (microcode-purple) causes me a lot of trouble
<burner> anyone out there using nvidia-glx-180 with dual screens who can tell me how to change the sides?  my left should be my right and my right my left!
<burner> i get some modesetting not allowed gibberish when i try to use nvidia-settings
 * bruce89 hopes (sort of) for Facebook adopting XMPP
<bugabundo> burner: open nvidia setting and move it arround
<bugabundo> but good luck getting the bars to stay where u want them
<burner> bugabundo: i can move them, but when I hit apply, it doesn't work these days... that's where it kicks up an error
<burner> failed to set metamode, blah blah balh
<bugabundo> burner: will have to test it
<bugabundo> it was working 2 weeks ago
<WT-Udev> bug 317442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317442 in cryptsetup "initrd does not contain conf/conf.d/cryptroot file for encrypted root (dup-of: 325690)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325690 in udev "udev has wrong name for devmapper devices, cryptsetup initramfs hook fails" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325690
<TuTUXG> #332270
<TuTUXG> bug 332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<Stralytic> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Stralytic> timeout?
<TuTUXG> apparently the broken one didn't affect me...
<bruce89> !timeout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeout
<TuTUXG> bug 0
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<bruce89> bug 76757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 76757 in mesa "xserver-xgl crash in r200DestroyTexObj" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76757
<Stralytic> bug -1
<TuTUXG> don't abuse the bot
<bruce89> bug 3.14
<Stralytic> why not?
<TuTUXG> you like to abuse stuff?
<TuTUXG> bug 1 should be Microsoft has a majority market share
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<TuTUXG> !bot-snake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-snake
<TuTUXG> !botsnake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnake
<TuTUXG> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<TuTUXG> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Volkodav> anybody knows how to make print font bigger ?
<TuTUXG> from cml?
<TuTUXG> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<TuTUXG> ....
<WT-Udev> TuTUXG: Yeah, that bug doesn't load
<TuTUXG> becuz it's too big
<Stralytic> bug 2
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<Stralytic> doh
<Stralytic> bug 666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<Stralytic> bug 8086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8086 in initrd-tools "filesystem modules loaded unnecessarily?" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8086
<WT-Udev> Stralytic: here bug 6800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6800 in libdebian-installer "anna does not install partman-partitioning (dup-of: 6797)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6797 in libdebian-installer "does not display mount points for partitions anymore" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6797
<WT-Udev> that's potentially bad.  If there were a chain of bug reports mentioning each other in the subject...
<Stralytic> lol
<Stralytic> lets make some :D and call them all bug on ubottu
<WT-Udev> That's not the kind of game I like to play
<Stralytic> party pooper
<maco> has anyone else's pidgin buddy list gone invisible?
<amoblin> hello!
<remu> Hey folks. How is the Alpha looking? I was considering putting it on my system....should I take the warning in the topic with a grain of salt? Or should I heed it completely and run, lol.
<WT-Udev> remu: It seems to effect anyone using LVM.  A fix was in progress when I last went to bed, and workaround already exists.
<billybigrigger>  /topic #ubuntu+1
<billybigrigger> oops
<lanoxx-> hi
<lanoxx-> i just wanted to ask if there are any main showstoppers still in jaunty
<lanoxx-> i was thinking to upgrade to jaunty once the beta is out
<lanoxx-> which should be the day after tomorrow, right?
<lanoxx-> :)
<lanoxx-> trentlemon, are you using jaunty yet?
<trentlemon> i am actually! on secondary box
<trentlemon> i had question regarding notify-osd
<lanoxx-> i saw it, but i cant help about that
<lanoxx-> i was just wondering how stable jaunty is at the moment
<trentlemon> i havn't had any problems thus far
<trentlemon> happy to report
<trentlemon> ext4 is very nice
<lanoxx-> i want to upgrade once the beta is out, so i can do some bugreports
<trentlemon> i see the next alpha is due in another few days
<trentlemon> do you know when the beta is
<lanoxx-> hehe, i can believe, do you actually notice a real speed improvement?
<trentlemon> i don't think i'm imagining it...even the installer seemed faster with copying files
<lanoxx-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<lanoxx-> cool
<lanoxx-> so are there any show stoppers/
<remu> lanoxx, I'm on here for the same question, lol.
<remu> I was thinking of hopping on either tomorrow onto the Alpha4, or waiting two more days for Alpha5
<lanoxx-> hehe, good to know
<lanoxx-> i think if i switch i might wait till alpha5
<lanoxx-> thats a bit safer after all
<remu> Yeah, its only two days away....however, its only two days, so I'm tempted, with the hope of upgrading to it with out a problem, lol.
<remu> Boredom seems to tempt me too much, lol.
<Lounge> what do ya got to loose?
<lanoxx-> especially since it includes the rebuild test from 19th
<remu> Lounge, just some time is all, lol.
<lanoxx-> well im kinda working on a productive system so if there are major show stoppers at this time i would not upgrade
<lanoxx-> for the smaller problems i think can fix a few of them my self or wait till they are fixed
<remu> Yeah, I'm in the same boat, this is my main system, so I'm just worried about that stuff.
<lanoxx-> e.g are there regressions from 8.10 and does resume/suspend work
<lanoxx-> ?
<remu> Though, I'm hoping my remote for the laptop might work with Jaunty, and sound "issues" should be gone too.
<Lounge> with big problems where i can't bootup - i just bootup into the stable system on the other half of the and and chroot into jaunty to try and fix things
<dtchen_> there are significant regressions in terms of audio from 8.10, yes
<Lounge> other half of teh hdd*
<lanoxx-> hehe, i could do that, does it happen often
<dtchen_> so if you're reliant on working sound, alpha 5 likely won't do anything for you
<remu> Well, sound was easily fixed by adding a line into alsa-base
<lanoxx-> hmm
<lanoxx-> sound is kinda important for me
<dtchen_> remu: i'm not referring to base quirks
<remu> Oh
<dtchen_> i'm referring to broken hwptr in the kernel, which really kills glitch-free pulseaudio
<remu> I think I'm gonna try it anyways, and if it doesn't work, then I can always re-install Intrepid
<remu> ah, understandable
<dtchen_> i disabled glitch-free globally for jaunty users because of that regression
<lanoxx-> oh, that sounds bad, when will a fix be to expected?
<dtchen_> lanoxx-: we're investigating it upstream
<remu> Hmm, good to know.
<remu> Is there a bugreport we could follow?
<lanoxx-> dtchen, ok, :-), could you point me to the bugreport?
<dtchen_> bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio[4255]: segfault " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<remu> thanks dtchen
<dtchen_> ugh, too bad a fsck completely hosed my lvm earlier; i have to use my hardy laptop until this rsync completes
<remu> lvm?
<dtchen_> yeah, my system has been on encrypted lvm for / since hardy
<WT-Udev> Yup, same here.
<WT-Udev> However I only had that no-cryptsetup issue once
<dtchen_> earlier, post-resume, my primary laptop's / emergency remounted-ro, and when it rebooted to fsck, it hosed all of /sbin and /home
<lanoxx-> its like partitioning but a different system
<remu> Oh, okay
<Lounge> just did the updates a few seconds ago and 2.6.28-8- is finally working right on my system
<WT-Udev> dtchen_: that sounds painful... why would an FSCK mess up a filesystem though?
<dtchen_> WT-Udev: no idea, and i no longer have the setup to debug. as my primary development machine, i _need_ it up and running.
<WT-Udev> Yeah I understand
<DoYouKnow> hi
<DoYouKnow> is there any way to get around having to do a partial upgrade?
<DoYouKnow> there isn't a way to force another dist-upgrade?
<DoYouKnow> from jaunty alpha 4 to the latest stuff
<WT-Udev> DoYouKnow: If you're running Jaunty already then it will remain synced with Jaunty
<DoYouKnow> ok, the packages that won't install look like they are not-so-important
<DoYouKnow> grub and rhythmbox
<DoYouKnow> are the only ones I see
<Lounge> looks like pulseaudio is no longer able to load :/
<DoYouKnow> well, important but not to the stability issues I'm having
<Lounge> module "module-alsa-sink" is failing to load
<Lounge> sound works if i do "sudo alsa force-reload" as long as i not start pulseaudio
<dtchen_> Lounge: can you pastebin the error from: pulseaudio -k ; pulseaudio -vv
<Lounge> k
<Lounge> and just copy it all here?
<Lounge> paste it?
<dtchen_> please use paste.ubuntu.com or another pastebin
<WT-Udev> Lounge: Copy/paste it in to the paste.ubuntu.com buffer or pastebin.com or something, post the URL to your paste
<Lounge> never seen that before
<Lounge> do i past it in poster or content?
<WT-Udev> Load paste.ubuntu.com,  type something like Lounge in Poster, put the huge thing in Content, hit paste
<histo> is the mameworld.net site gone or is it just my dns?
<Lounge> okay got it
<histo> and if it is my dns how do I flush my bind9 server?
<histo> its setup as a cache server.
<Lounge> doing "pulseaudio" gave allot more error messages
<histo> ugh they lost their url.
<Lounge> k just pasted the results of pulseaudio -vv
<Lounge> oh wait lol
<Lounge> forgot to post it lol
<Lounge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122212/
<dtchen_> Lounge: sec, rsync is eating my bandwidth
<dtchen_> Lounge: looks like something grabbed hw:0 while pa suspended
<dtchen_> Lounge: what's the output from sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* ?
<Lounge> this computer's intergraded sound card and linux's sound system never really got along
<Lounge> nothing returned from that cmd
<dtchen_> Lounge: ok, sanity-check: please download and execute http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh as a bash script, then tell me the url it generates
<Lounge>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<Lounge> /dev/snd/controlC0:  lucian     7957 F.... mixer_applet2
<Lounge>                      lucian     7964 F.... rhythmbox
<Lounge> /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:   lucian     7964 F...m rhythmbox
<Lounge> /dev/snd/timer:      lucian     7964 F.... rhythmbox
<Lounge> hope that wasn't spammy
<dtchen_> ah, that makes sense
<dtchen_> so GSt is using alsasink instead of pulsesink
<dtchen_> please close/quit rhythmbox
<Lounge> i turned odd rhythmbox and pulseaudio still errors
<Lounge> off*
<dtchen_> does speaker-test -c2 work?
<dtchen_> it should use the default device, which is routed through pulse
<Lounge> yes from the left and to the right and back
<dtchen_> Lounge: which device does it say it's using?
<Lounge> um
<Lounge> says device is default
<Lounge> sais default
<dtchen_> good, and while speaker-test is running, what does the fuser command give you?
<Lounge>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<Lounge> /dev/snd/controlC0:  lucian     7957 F.... mixer_applet2
<Lounge>                      lucian     9257 F.... speaker-test
<Lounge> /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:   lucian     9257 F...m speaker-test
<Lounge> /dev/snd/timer:      lucian     9257 f.... speaker-test
<dtchen_> hmm.
<dtchen_> Lounge: did you ever run that alsa-info.sh script?
<Lounge> no
<Lounge> should i do it?
<dtchen_> yes, please
<Lounge> where's the location to it?
<dtchen_> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Lounge> i don't need root access for this right?
<dtchen_> no, you don't
<Lounge> k executing.....
<Lounge>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8c1557a9b431376e1fbaadf8e463a5fc2b9a10ae
<Lounge> also everytime i start my computer and boot into ubuntu (ever since) gutsy, i get sound crackling on the left side of the speaker/headphones, but then if i do "sudo alsa force-reload", the sound fixes its self
<Lounge> and its normal again until i do a full shutdown
<Lounge> brb
<Lounge> okay teh new updates seem to fix pulseaudio
<Lounge> if i shut it down by doing killall pulseaudio
<Lounge> then i can start it using alt-f2
<Lounge> however if i start it in the terminal, then i'll have to keep that terminal alive inorder for the pulseaudio daemon to continue running
<Lounge> just thaught i'd make a note of that
<Lounge> sometimes i don't always want pulseaudio running because of wine
<Lounge> if i have a game running in wine and pulseaudio is also running, major problems with a hung X-server occurs
<Lounge> i have to switch ttys and killall pulse audio and sudo alsa force-reload to fix the hung desktop
<Lounge> "killall pulseaudio"
<Lounge> but i think the problem is with wine and it's lack of support for pulseaudio
 * maco snorts at dtchen's quit message
<maco> Lounge: you should be able to use "pulseaudio -k"
<maco> and i dont think start-pulseaudio-x11 requires that you keep the terminal open
<crdlb> it's too bad he was allocated with g_slice :(
<dtchen> Lounge: pass -D to pulseaudio if you want it to daemonise
<dtchen> Lounge: otherwise it will remain in the foreground
<Lounge> kk
<Lounge> thanks for the info
<Lounge> yes -D solved my issue
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: udev is fixed (138-2) | Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 4 CD Images Available at cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | Please read Alpha 4 release notes: www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<Lounge> time for a bowl of noodles
<Lounge> i must say i like the new look on the song notifer when i have rhytmbox minimized to the pannel
<Lounge> shows the new song and a thumbail of the album cover ^^
<Lounge> thumbnail*
<woody86> Wow! I'm loving the new Kubuntu. Is anyone else running it?
<Lounge> wanted to say that the bootup speed with 2.6.28-8-generic is really impressive after the update
<billybigrigger> Lounge, what's your bootchart say?
<Lounge> i don't know >_>
<Lounge> but it was faster at booting up
<billybigrigger> install bootchart and reboot
<Lounge> okay
<billybigrigger> check your /var/log/bootchart/ for a .png
<Lounge> will do
<billybigrigger> will show you your boot speed
<billybigrigger> 0:25 secs for me...updating now and will see what i get
<billybigrigger> Lounge, http://billy.tharigga.com
<Lounge> when i bootup, i have to put in my luks pass to unlock the root
<woody86> are you guys running the ext4 filesystem? I hear that it's quicker to boot than ext3
<billybigrigger> i get 25secs from an ext3 partition
<woody86> wow
<billybigrigger> and yes ext4 is supposed to be faster than ext3
<billybigrigger> brb
<Lounge> not i haven't setup ext4 yet
<woody86> billybigrigger-  what specs?
<billybigrigger> i think im going to setup ext4 tommarow
<Lounge> can ext4 work well with cryptsetup and lvm2?
<woody86> I'm not sure
<Lounge> i'm thinking all setup ext4 for when alpha 5 is ready
<Lounge> but ext4 its self is still in development right?
<billybigrigger> ext4 is stable
<woody86> +1
<Lounge> well it be added into jaunty?
<woody86> it has been for some time now
<woody86> it's already in the setup
<billybigrigger> it is in jaunty
<Lounge> its is? why didn't i see it :/
<Lounge> meh i'll just wait for alpha five
<woody86> when you make new install select "manual" partitioning, and you can select it in there
<Lounge> the way i have this rig setup is
<billybigrigger> http://billy.tharigga.com/jaunty-20090224-1.png
<woody86> works fine for me for about a month now
<Lounge> i use the live cd first to unlock and mount all the lvm partitions first
<billybigrigger> kernel update slowed me down 5s
<billybigrigger> :(
<Lounge> then i install the live cd onto those lvm partitions
<Lounge> and i didn't seem to notice an option for ext4 on the format
<Lounge> maybe i didn't look
<woody86> yeah, it's in there. Just got to go into "Manual" partitioning like I said, and it's an option for "File Type"
<Lounge> billybigrigger: what about setting up a boot profile?
<Lounge> k im gonna reboot and check the b-chart
<Lounge> brb
<Lounge> looks like the bootchat clocked the time at 0.40 with kernel option at: ro quiet splash
<Lounge> but there was a routine check on one of the partitions
<Lounge> not sure if that delayed the time
<Lounge> or if that was added in to the chart
<Lounge> looks like half of the bootchart png got truncated
<CosmiChaos> hehe got my bootup tuned from 29 to 21 seconds :by installing prelink and change from CONCURRENT=none to CONCURRENT=shell andre-profiling the kernel-load. Does anybody know where i can upload my bootchart to show you this incredible fast ootup?
<CosmiChaos> !image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image
<CosmiChaos> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<billybigrigger> CosmiChaos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<billybigrigger> upload there
<billybigrigger> compare with other user's
<CosmiChaos> cannot upload anywhere on that site
<Alexia_Death> I have 1200 dpi mouse thats way too sensitive and jitters all the time .  Anybody got aclue how to fix it?
<WT-Udev> Alexia_Death: maybe
<Alexia_Death> WT-Udev: Tell me?
<WT-Udev> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583533
<Alexia_Death> WT-Udev: Seems like almost but not quite. I need to set it for an usb mouse that I hotplug...
<Alexia_Death> any gnome/kde level thing fucks with touchpad aswell...
<CosmiChaos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=DESKTOP-JAUNTY-9.04-ALPHA5-C2D-2%2C67GHZ-EXT4-PRELOAD-PRELINK-CONCURRENTSHELL.png
<Alexia_Death> Going to bother X people about this...
<CosmiChaos> ups its alpha4 damnit
<WT-Udev> Yeah
<WT-Udev> You need some kind of per-device setting for xorg 1.6
<WT-Udev> I don't think ubuntu has a way of modifying that yet; You MIGHT file a bug about that
<IntuitiveNipple> Alexia_Death: Do you have gsynaptic installed to manage the touchpad? Here, I have that controlling the touchpad sensitivity and the regular mouse control-applet to set the USB mouse sensitivity
<Alexia_Death> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, I do but never thought of that.
<Alexia_Death> IntuitiveNipple:  some sort of balance can be tuned out this way. not perfect but better than before.
<IntuitiveNipple> I bet the two configurations interact :)
<Alexia_Death> yep. one balancing out against the other.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ha! Alexia_Death, you've caused me to discover a bug with the touchpad! I run dual X screens (:0.0, :0.1) and when the touchpad moves the cursor to screen 1 it can't move it back to screen 0 :)
<Alexia_Death> heh:)
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Any news on udev stuff you might need tested?
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: fixes releases overnight (udev 138-2 and lvm2 2.02.39-0ubuntu8)
<WT-Udev> Ah, I'll have to remove your repository to install them
<IntuitiveNipple> I doubt it... I versioned my packages so they would be replaced
 * WT-Udev shrugs
<IntuitiveNipple> just do an update and they'll be listed
<WT-Udev> wee... tons of update stuff
<WT-Udev> I already removed the repository (well moved the file to a name that doesn't end in .list)
<IntuitiveNipple> good plan
<IntuitiveNipple> Any package version that has a ~ will be replaced by a version that matches or exceeds the version before the ~
<IntuitiveNipple> So, 138-2 will replace 138-2~something
<CosmiChaos> Can anyone familiar with bootup optimizing please watchover my bootchart and tell me if there is anything speial to optimize left? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=DESKTOP-JAUNTY-9.04-ALPHA5-C2D-2%2C67GHZ-EXT4-PRELOAD-PRELINK-CONCURRENTSHELL.png
<CosmiChaos> will ext4-defrag be a feature of jaunty?
<CosmiChaos> or at least will it be available through later upgrades ie 9.04.1 or .2?
<WT-Udev> wtf, why'd they disable ctrl+alt+backspace on xubuntu too... I can't remember that bloody extra thing that needs to be added to enable it again...
<IntuitiveNipple> Zap something
<WT-Udev> You know, I'm sick of this
<billybigrigger> WT-Udev, dontzap
<billybigrigger> apt-get install dontzap and then sudo dontzap --disable
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-controls/+bug/329150/comments/3 << Don't break
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329150 in ubuntustudio-controls "[Feature Request] Add GUI option to enable ctrl-alt-backspace" [High,In progress]
<billybigrigger> atleast i had to install dontzap
<billybigrigger> worst "feature" of jaunty IMO hands down
 * Ng chuckles at the topic. udev not looking so fixed to me
<WT-Udev> Ng: what system setup do you have?
<Ng> WT-Udev: encrypted root LVM
<WT-Udev> More precicely
<WT-Udev> List all of the containers in your computer's storage tree
<Ng> WT-Udev: I have sda1 as /boot, sda2 as swap and sda5 as the LVM. It's the default setup of intrepid's alternate installer when you pick the "LVM and encrypt my whole disk" option
<WT-Udev> Ok, so you have encrypted root and nothing else, right?
<WT-Udev> bug 332270
<Ng> I forget offhand if it creates a separate /home as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<WT-Udev> It's within the same LVM volume though?
<Ng> yeah
<WT-Udev> Have you followed the instructions in the link there?
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> will there be an openvz kernel in the 9.04 release?
<Ng> WT-Udev: not yet, on the basis that I should have the fixed packages installed - I updated and rebooted last night after the new packages were in the archive. I also don't see any of the messages people see in that bug
<WT-Udev> Ah, Ng get back inside of it via the recovery steps again, but run apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade  on the console to try and grab the fixed LVM2 packages
<WT-Udev> Actually, you might not need to use anything more than the recovery mode to get there
<Ng> WT-Udev: i just get busybox, it fsils to find anything
<TuTUXG> nvidia driver can't start x, anybody mind to take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/m7afcf74c  http://pastebin.com/mb60f024
<WT-Udev> Ng: you did the break=top thing?
<Ng> no
<WT-Udev> TuTUXG: did you add the ignoreabi thing to your xorg yet?
<WT-Udev> Ng: type 'mount'
<WT-Udev> what's mounted?
<Ng> if if luksOpen the sda5 partition myself in busybox, i get the partitions fine
<Ng> WT-Udev: nothing
<TuTUXG> WT-Udev, ya, i did, but few hours ago that xorg.conf works fine
<WT-Udev> Hum... Ng are you sure you didn't add break=top to your recovery line?
<TuTUXG> WT-Udev, even without the ignoreapi stuff
<WT-Udev> It sounds like you're waiting around inside the initrd
<Ng> WT-Udev: very
<WT-Udev> Did it give you any error messages?
<Ng> nope
<WT-Udev> TuTUXG: You must add this section to your xorg.conf file
<WT-Udev> Section "ServerFlags" Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<WT-Udev> EndSection
<WT-Udev> ... stupid irssi
<WT-Udev> Section "ServerFlags"
<WT-Udev> Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<WT-Udev> EndSection
<TuTUXG> WT-Udev, k i will try that
<WT-Udev> Ng: You said you already knew how to mount / and chroot in to it?
<Ng> WT-Udev: yeah
<Ng> well i can mount it  chrooting seems to hang
<TuTUXG> brb
<WT-Udev> chroot /where-ever /bin/bash hangs?
<WT-Udev> Did you mount -o bind /dev /where-ever/dev
<WT-Udev> Did you mount -o bind /sys /where-ever/sys
<WT-Udev> Did you mount -o bind /proc /where-ever/proc
<WT-Udev> Or you could mount them via the other method
<Ng> i would normally mount those after chrooting
<WT-Udev> that works too
<Ng> huh. works now
<WT-Udev> ... o k
<Ng> its like the initramfs just doesnt call cryptsetup
<WT-Udev> Yeah... that problem's been going around.
<WT-Udev> Let me guess, you're naming your root device by uuid instead of mapper name?
<Ng> no its /dev-mapper/hostname/root
<Ng> err hostname-root
<Ng> (bad typing, am using my phone ;)
<TuTUXG> WT-Udev, no that didn't work
<WT-Udev> Ng: try update-initramfs -c -u `uname -r`
<Ng> WT-Udev: no joy. gonna read the initramfs scripts
<WT-Udev> Ng: no error messages either though?
<WT-Udev> Hum... What you really need to do is get online and...
<Ng> not that i can see
<WT-Udev> aptitude reinstall lvm2 dmsetup cryptsetup
<WT-Udev> That might still work offline if they're in your cache
<Ng> i am booting now - one can continue bootimg once the root device appeaes
<WT-Udev> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-encrypted-partitions-over-lvm-with-luks-page-3-install-and-config
<WT-Udev> You might verify everything that has you do.
<IntuitiveNipple> I have several articles on the subject. You might find this one helpful: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/InstallToMultipleLVMsArbitraryEncryption
<Ng> if my crypt setup is wrong, it's because intrepid installed it wrong. fixing it on my machine won't help everyone else who is hit by this. I'm going to leave it and file/subscribe bugs :)
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, shell logic is inverted.  That's because in the shell failure is non-unique but return is unique.
<WT-Udev> rather, succeess is unique
 * IntuitiveNipple wishes he had time to install his telepathy package :)
<WT-Udev> Reading your key-by-usb-file script
<Ng> (but I do appreciate the help, btw, and it's interesting to see a lack of much chatter about this - maybe there are few people with a setup like this, but maybe it's just my system)
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: Ohhhh! lol
<WT-Udev> Ng: file a bug
<WT-Udev> you're person number two who's had issues with cryptsetup not working
<WT-Udev> Unless you were the person I was chatting with about... 15 hours ago.
<Ng> WT-Udev: that was not me :)
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Your documentation... skimming over it, I don't really see how one specifies the keyfile.  Also, using a keyfile could be problematic as that then gives others something to go look for.
<Ng> just checking in #ubuntu-kernel before filing, mainly because I'm not quite sure which package to file it on
<Ademan> is it possible for me to add the jaunty repos, install a couple packages from them, then disable them (i'm currently on intrepid) or do i absolutely need a dist-upgrade in order for that to work?  (it's just python2.6 so i don't think the deps will run too deep)
<Ng> I want to suspect it's just the initrd scripts
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: The key-file is specifiedin crypttab
<WT-Udev> Ah, I see
<IntuitiveNipple> then the cryptsetup hook script in initramfs-tools sees to the rest
<Ng> hmm interesting, I do get errors about my crypttab entry during boot
<IntuitiveNipple> The protection is great for anti-theft protection, provided the key device is kept separately. It means normal boots don't require user input
<Ng> I wonder if that's why the initramfs isn't behaving properly
<WT-Udev> Ng: probably, the scripts it uses are generated from information IN your crypttab
<Ng> the file looks well formed to my eyes
<WT-Udev> rootvolume /dev/ubuntu/encryptedroot none luks,retry=1
<WT-Udev> All my crypt-tab lines look like that.
<Ng> sda5_crypt /dev/disk/by-uuid/38b0be06-f925-48e6-a29f-0a3209bb47c7 none luks
<WT-Udev> Ng: can you try commenting out the by uuid lines and replacing them with lines based off the device name?
<WT-Udev> such as mine is?
<Ng> WT-Udev: that still produces the error during update-initramfs; cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<Ng> (assuming that the comment character for crypttab is #)
<WT-Udev> Yeah, my crypttab has this line in it
<WT-Udev> # <target name> <source device>         <key file>      <options>
<WT-Udev> update-initramfs -c -u `uname -r`
<WT-Udev> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-8-generic
<WT-Udev> cryptsetup: NOTE: using /dev/mapper/ubuntu-encryptedroot instead of /dev/ubuntu/encryptedroot for rootvolume
<Ng> I wonder if this is just because I did the cryptseutp by hand. Maybe I used a different name to what it expected and now it's confused
<WT-Udev> I should note, ubuntu-encrypted root is because the lvm group name is ubuntu
<amoblin> Hello everyone!
<Ng> hmm yeah I think that's what this is, I did "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 kodachi" which got me /dev/mapper/kodachi-root (which is what I expected), but crypttab calls the device sda5_crypt
<WT-Udev> You probably just want to drop the _crypt from the end
<Ng> WT-Udev: I should probably reboot and do the manual cryptseutp again with sda5_crypt. That would cause less confusion overall, I think
<WT-Udev> Ng: um no
<WT-Udev> You don't really need to do that
<WT-Udev> Well, maybe if you're re-naming the input/output devices
<Ng> WT-Udev: I was right, rebooting and manually specifying the name as-per crypttab and then updating the initramfs again, produces a booting system
<Ng> I'm not saying you're wrong, I just prefer not to change things like crypttab because I don't know for sure if anything else needs that name to be consistent
<Ng> but it does mean that somehow, whatever generated the initramfs last before I rebooted, got it wrong and mucked up the cryptroot hook
<LLStarks> gah.
<Ng> sadly I have no way ot knowing what :/
<LLStarks> why is phonon still not enabled for qt4?
<WT-Udev> Ng: I changed mine
<Ng> WT-Udev: fair enough :)
<WT-Udev> now everything in crypt-tab uses a /dev/mapper/ubuntu-XXX name.
<WT-Udev> You should use that if you have a map-created device, or a UUID/partition if you have a raw device
<IntuitiveNipple> I force it to use UUIDs or LABELs
<WT-Udev> See, an LVM volume and name -is- a label.
<IntuitiveNipple> I meant as in /dev/disk/by-*
<WT-Udev> An LVM entry isn't exactly a disc though is it?
<WT-Udev> Would disk not then better be block/by or bdev ?
<IntuitiveNipple> There was a bug in cryptsetup initramfs-tools hook that prevented it uing UUID/LABELS in crypttab ... I patched that so now it is okay to use LABEL/UUID in crypttab.
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: patched the source or your script does that?
<IntuitiveNipple> patched source; the package was published about a week ago I think
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm going through lots of questions on launchpad and a lot are about jaunty, isn't there stated on the website that you should make bug reports about odd things and talk about stuff here and not make questions ?
<maxb> Hmm, Jaunty's gnome-terminal seems to have broken Ctrl-Shift-U-four-hex-digits
<maxb> it only accepts the first three
<IntuitiveNipple> Give me an example max - I'll try it here
<maxb> Hold down Ctrl+Shift and type u20ac
<maxb> then release Ctrl+Shift
<maxb> You should get a euro-currency sign
<IntuitiveNipple> It appears to not take the "C" then shows a "Ȋ"
<WT-Udev> Well that completely doesn't work under my konsole running under kde4 on a gentoo system... so...
<maxb> I observe it rejecting the input of the c, and producing the U+20a character instead
<WT-Udev> must be specific to the gnome stuff
<maxb> I assume it's some magic bit of gnome
<maxb> I don't suppose anyone knows what it's called?
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: It works here
<maxb> works?
<IntuitiveNipple> Press Ctrl+Shift+U. Release Ctrl+Shift. Press 20AC
<maxb> <IntuitiveNipple> It appears to not take the "C" then shows a "Ȋ"
<maxb> ^that's it not working, I'd say
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: When I hold down Ctrl+Shift whilst typing the 20AC it failed.
<maxb> weird
<maxb> well, it worked with holding them down in intrepid
<IntuitiveNipple> maybe Ctrl+Shift+C is bound to something?
<maxb> oh
<maxb> \Thanks!
 * maxb wonders *what* it's bound to
<maxb> oh
<maxb> copy, apparently
<maxb> I'm sure this worked before, though
<IntuitiveNipple> It is niggling when someone changes something like that in packages... frustrating and takes ages to figure out
<WT-Udev> Yeah, like alt+ctrl+backspace / ctrl+alt+backspace
<maxb> Yeah, like replacing the entire notification system hours just before FeatureFreeze
<maxb> :-)
<Oli``> Hmm what happened to the session dialogue? (The one where you change what loads on boot)
 * IntuitiveNipple thinks someone is gonna get plenty of flack about that one
<maxb> oops
<maxb> fyi: Do *not* accidentally run gnome-session when you meant to run gnome-session-properties :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> eeeek
<maxb> Amusingly it seemed to get into an infinite loop spawning nautilus instances
<maxb> Oli``: So, gnome-session-properties is still alive and well
<maxb> Though you're right, it seems to have vanished from the menus
<IntuitiveNipple> something has stolen the ability to left-click inside a window to switch focus in my compiz config... I have to click the window decoration... does that make sense?
<DrHalan> hey odes anyone else at some sessions have indicator notifcations above the gnome panel
<maxb> yes, that seems to have broken recently
<maxb> I was just noticing it
<DrHalan> but it is just at some sessions
<DrHalan> so i guess indicator starts before gnome-panel
<DrHalan> but it should be vice versa
<Oli``> thanks maxb - you're right: it still exists but the menu entry has been nuked
<DrHalan1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/333800 i reportet this bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333800 in notify-osd "Indicator ignoring gnome-panel" [Undecided,New]
<DrHalan1> for whoever had this issue too
<Oli``> DrHalan1: can you expand on that? I don't understand what you mean and I wouldn't be surprised if others don't either
<DrHalan1> best i make a screenshot of it
<DrHalan1> Oli``: is that clear enough? http://www.image-ant.org/file/be6c63b5496cce666d61251ff527af3b.png
<vbgunz> I am noticing some characters look funny... anyone have an idea why? not all my characters (fonts, text) *but* sometimes here and there I see funny-ass characters like glyphs. anyone know whats happening?
<DrHalan1> maybe you set the worng encoding vbgunz :P
<vbgunz> DrHalan1: but it doesn't happen all the time. where can I see what encoding I have set?
<DrHalan1> loook for "SCIM" it should be in your setting menu
<vbgunz> hmmm I had generic english under locale
<vbgunz> I changed it to united states
<vbgunz> you think that was it?
<vbgunz> I dont have SCIM at all
<vbgunz> well I made some changes *but* I have to log out and back in to see them
<vbgunz> brb, hopefully it works. it can get messy sometimes. not sure what in the world is happening... brb
<coz_> guys can ctrl+alt+backspace be enabled/
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, there's some 'Zap' setting to add to xorg.conf
<vbgunz> yes
<Geforce88> good morning, i have a fresh install of 9.04 (which went well) but when i try to load t he older legacy drivers for the nvidia card i have the file system corrupts. could it be the wrong dirver package for the new kernal ?
<WelshDragon> coz_, sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap --disable
<vbgunz> add Option "DontZap" "off" ... to ServerFlags section
<coz_> ok guys thanks we have a guy that needs that to get nvidia crash report but maybe not ... just noticed he got the report without it but  goog to know I have thaat written down now :)
<coz_> thanks gusy
<vbgunz> damn... I still see funny characters here and there...
<vbgunz> damn. I dont have SCIM in settings
<Geforce88> the video card is nvidia riva tnt model 64 /model 64 pro (according to lspci)
<coz_> I meant "thanks guys  not gusy duh
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: Holy crap that's old
<Geforce88> i also need to know where to find the 'screens and graphs' section in 9.04 so i can try to use the driver that comes with ubuntu rather than attempt to use the dep from nvidia.com
<WT-Udev> You're probably better served with the open source drivers
<Geforce88> WT-Udev, i know, but i don't have an extra one to test with
<Geforce88> my geforce 8800 is in the good machine
<Geforce88> in some of the older releases there was an option where i could manually configure my video drivers, i just can't seem to find it on 9.04
<vbgunz> it may have something to do with the font I chose "lohit tamil"
<Geforce88> can i just sudo apt-get install the nv package and it work ?
<WT-Udev> xserver-xorg-video-nv
<WT-Udev> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/nv
<Geforce88> ok, ty
<vbgunz> I think the font "lohit tamil" is borked. I changed it to bitstream vera sans 9 and its pretty much the same without the bork (so far)
<Geforce88> where is the screens and graphs option to manually set a video driver under 9.04 ?
<rootusr> Geforce88, jockey-gtk not working?
<Geforce88> yea, it shows no propreitary drivers in use
<Geforce88> but i knew that as i don't have them installed
<rootusr> Geforce88, but it should show which options you have, right?
<Geforce88> the card wasn't picked up on install, and because it's oooooold, i don't even know if i'll be able to use it
<rootusr> Geforce88, which card is it
<Geforce88> all it popped up was the propiarity drivers dialog, nothing else
<Geforce88> nVidia corp nv5m64 riva tnt2 model 64 /model 64 pro
<rootusr> wow, tnt2, old stuff
<Geforce88> yes it's old, but this is a test of 9.04. i've got a better card to use when i'm ready to upgrade
<Geforce88> (see nick name)
<rootusr> i think nv driver should be good enough to handle that card
<Geforce88> what i need is to find the way to make it use that driver package
<rootusr> which should comes default
<rootusr> Geforce88, well, i suppose if you install the 8800 and run that program again it should automatically show you what option you get
<Geforce88> i don't want to take the 8800 out of the good machine. not now, all i want is the dialog (if it's even in use anymore) so i can change and select the driver package i want to use
<Geforce88> on 8.04 i was able to enable the 3d effects, so at least as of 8.04 this card could handle the 3d
<rootusr> just curious, the jockey-gtk dialog window is not what you looking for?
<Geforce88> again, all it shows me on 9.04 is the propeiraty drivers in use box. there are no options as to select drivers
<Geforce88> it's frustrating to want to play with this release, and i can't
<rootusr> Geforce88, because there is not restricted drivers suitable for you card
<Geforce88> rihgt, so if i have the old way of choosing which driver to use , i'd be happy
<rootusr> ...
<Geforce88> i take it that option has been removed for a more automated one ?
<rootusr> there is no suitable drivers, even you installed them manually and enable them manually they still won't work
<Geforce88> well dang, as of 8.04 this card had suitable driver.
<Geforce88> ok, thanks for your time
<WT-Udev> rootusr: wouldn't the nv driver be suitable?
<rootusr> WT-Udev, i told him that
<Geforce88> whats it mean when you go to install the nvnida package and it says it's set to manual install ?
<Geforce88> "xserver-xorg-video-nv is set to manually installed"
<IntuitiveNipple> Geforce88: If you want to try identifying a driver that matches the PCI ID of the installed devices, I wrote a small script that does it. It might help you. http://tjworld.net/wiki/Howto/MatchDeviceIDtoDriver
<WT-Udev> nvidia-glx-71 << Geforce88 that MAY work
<rootusr> WT-Udev, he wants to use restricted driver for a tnt2, i don't think even 70xx driver can handle it?
<WT-Udev> The following GPUs are supported: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, Vanta/Vanta LT, RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeF orce 6800, GeForce 6800 GT, Quadro FX 4000, Aladdin ▒
<Geforce88> i can use the open source if some one would tell me how to find the option to set it
<IntuitiveNipple> Geforce88: What is the PCI device ID of the adaptor?
<Geforce88> 03:09.0
<IntuitiveNipple> no, the PCI ID... that is the Bus ID
<IntuitiveNipple> lspci -nn
<Geforce88> i don't know how to find it
<Geforce88> ty
<IntuitiveNipple> It'll be in [ ... ] brackets: VENDOR:PRODUCT
<WT-Udev> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M G [10de:0428] (rev a1)
<WT-Udev> So 10de:0428 for mine
<Geforce88> 10de:002d
<WT-Udev> http://smolts.org/smolt-wiki/pci/10de/002d/1545/0002
<IntuitiveNipple> grep '10de.*002d' /lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/modules.pcimap
<IntuitiveNipple> rivafb               0x000010de 0x0000002d 0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x0
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: would that work better than xorg nv?
<IntuitiveNipple> That's the framebuffer driver.
<IntuitiveNipple> Now we need to identify the appropriate xorg driver
<Geforce88> you guys have lost me
<rootusr> Geforce88, how do you know you are not using the nv driver right now?
<IntuitiveNipple> grep -i '10de.*002d' /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/*
<IntuitiveNipple> /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/nv.ids:10DE002D
<rootusr> aha
<Geforce88> i guess i am
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: xserver-xorg-video-nv http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/nv  or nvidia-glx-71 for the binary ones.   It looks like http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix may work for Geforce88 as well
<Geforce88> i guess i am
<Geforce88> err, sorry, i mean, if i could have found the box i was looking for, i wouldn't have wasted your guys time
<Geforce88> i suppose i'll go tear apart computers and find a 64 meg card or something as i know the 3d works (used too) on it
<rootusr> Geforce88, so in 8.04 which driver did you use for you card?
<Geforce88> i'm thinking it was a 93 or a 96 package number
<Geforce88> but when i tried that one this last time i got the kernal mis match, then when i rebotoed the xserver was muffed up
<Geforce88> so when i did dpkg-reconfigure, the file system got corrupt
<Geforce88> and i had to start over.
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: no, 93 or 96 would not work
<Geforce88> i don't honestly remember.
<Geforce88> meh, it's not a concern, i seriously need to just get a different card.
<rootusr> Geforce88, if you go nvidia's web site http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us and search for your card if will show you the 7186 driver
<WT-Udev> Well, we've already said what drivers will work.
<rootusr> WT-Udev, but jockey won't detect it for hime
<Geforce88> you did ?
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: >> IntuitiveNipple: xserver-xorg-video-nv http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/nv  or nvidia-glx-71 for the binary ones.   It looks like http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix may work for Geforce88 as well
<WT-Udev> Install one of those things
<Geforce88> via apt-get? or synaptic? or compile my own ?
<WT-Udev> nvidia-glx-71 -may- work, but it probably won't work WITH jaunty as nvidia doesn't have the xorg 1.6 rev protocol in that.
<WT-Udev> So for jaunty you'll have to make sure xserver-xorg-video-nv is installed (it should be by default I think) and then just tell it to use the 'nv' driver.
<Geforce88> how do i just tell it ?
<rootusr> WT-Udev, but the 173 driver works with jaunty
<WT-Udev> Sorry, no clue.  It's always autoprobed on my systems and to change it I modify the xorg.conf file by hand
<rootusr> I though that one wouldn't support xorg 1.6 neither
<WT-Udev> rootusr: yeah, but that one doesn't seem to support that far back
<WT-Udev> rootusr: it kind of does, a little (enough) if you ignoreabi
<rootusr> WT-Udev, i seriously don't have ignoreabi in my xorg.conf when i tried that
<WT-Udev> Well I needed it at the time in mine!
<WT-Udev> for the nvidia-180 set
<rootusr> huh...
<rootusr> WT-Udev, which card?
<WT-Udev> 20090224-05:36:31 < WT-Udev> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M G [10de:0428] (rev a1)
<rootusr> i just realize how fxxed up nvidia's drivers are
<maxb> You used to need IgnoreABI. You don't since 180.22 I think?
<WT-Udev> Ok, experiment time
<Geforce88> i'm so lost now
<rootusr> WT-Udev, you shouldn't need if you use 180.29
<Geforce88> i used git to dl and now i'm trying to find the man page to find out how to compile it
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: you don't need to compile it... these should all be packages in the repositories
<rootusr> Geforce88, what did you download?
<Geforce88> this is the nv package ?
<Geforce88> i'm not smart enough to figure this out. i'll just change cards
<Geforce88> cd src
<Geforce88> whoops
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: the nv package should come with X
<WT-Udev> It should already be on your system
<Geforce88> it is
<Geforce88> this card is using it
<WT-Udev> ... what's wrong with it then?
<Geforce88>  no 3d support like in 8.04
<Geforce88> i wanted to try a different driver like before, so i wanted to know where the option to change the driver via a cute little gui was
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: this is the problem you face.  The nvidia-71 driver does -not- support the new X-server protocol.  Therefore, you have no driver with 3d support for that card IN jaunty at this time.
<Geforce88> rgr that
<WT-Udev> Newer nvidia drivers do not support the anchient card.
<Geforce88> i'll continue to play with it and wait on support :)
<WT-Udev> Nvidia won't give out the specs to write software for the anchient card.
<WT-Udev> You will either need to use 8.10 or earlier on that system, or a different 3d card in order to get 3d effects from that system.
<rootusr> nvidia won't give out the specs for all their cards
<Geforce88> according to one of the websites , the riva was reverse engineered to be supported
<Geforce88> ok, thanks for all your help guys
<rootusr> to be supported with 3d acceleration
<rootusr> ?
<mnemo> how can I artificially injection a SEGV into a user space process for testing purposes??
<Geforce88> so this one is not supportedi n 9.04 ? Version: 71.86.06
<rootusr> i mean nv does support a little bit 3d tho
<WT-Udev> rootusr: it seems he's already using that and it isn't cutting it
<Geforce88> it's the only reason i can think of is the video card for the graphics to be 'choppy' on a 2.5 dual core amd with 4 gigs ddr2 ram
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: you can install it, but I don't believe the new xserver likes it.  You can try.
<rootusr> and add the server flag as well
<WT-Udev> Worst case it'll fall back to recovery mode drivers
<rootusr> ignoreabi
<WT-Udev> #Section "ServerFlags"
<WT-Udev> #       Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<WT-Udev> #EndSection
<WT-Udev> Like that, but without the # in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Geforce88> what does ignoreabi do ?
<rootusr> WT-Udev, so u did comment it out
<WT-Udev> rootusr: I just tried it after you said it, 'experiment time'
<WT-Udev> It does work now.
<WT-Udev> It didn't upgrade from 8.10 cleanly
<rootusr> Geforce88, ignore the new xorg server's abi
<rootusr> WT-Udev, good to hear that
<Geforce88> well, can't hurt to try it
<WT-Udev> Will that old driver even work?  Well... Geforce88 might find out.
<rootusr> it's in the repo
<WT-Udev> Yeah, but I don't know if anyone who runs alpha stuff bothers with systems that old.
<Geforce88> lol, will i need to generate my own xorg.conf ?
<WT-Udev> I do have a geforce2 system that might still boot
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: no, but you will need to add that on to the auto-one
<Geforce88> ahh, ok
<WT-Udev> If you don't know how to do that, it's questionable if Jaunty is the right thing for you to run at this moment.
<Geforce88> at this point, it may be worth the time to just simply go get another 8500 or 8800, there cheap now.
<Geforce88> i just don't have a pci-e slot on this board
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: better for everyone involved if you file a bug report in case that driver can't work.
<Geforce88> the 71.86.06 one ?
<WT-Udev> it's packaged as nvidia-glx-71 etc
<WT-Udev> nvidia-71-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<WT-Udev> nvidia-71-kernel-source - NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<WT-Udev> nvidia-glx-71 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<WT-Udev> nvidia-glx-71-dev - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver development files
<Geforce88> it's 71.86.08, think that last number will make a difference?
<rootusr> no
<Geforce88> btw, i love the firefox page where it opens to "welcome to ubuntu 8.10"
<Geforce88> on 9.04
<Geforce88> i thought i installed the wrong thing at first
<Ienorand> Hia, got a bug (#329146) of mine that I'd like to see if I could dig some more in, would anyone have ideas what the next step would be? I'd guess atm that the bug lies in the libbrasero-media0 package somewhere...
<rootusr> Geforce88, that will be fixed in beta release
<Geforce88> doens't bother me. i just thought it was cute
<rootusr> Geforce88, it's still in alpha, you can't ask it too much
<Geforce88> rebooting and attempting to use the new driver pakage
<Geforce88> meh, it really isn't a bother.
<rootusr> just a explanation
<Geforce88> do you knw of a way to remote in to a system sitting at hte login screen ?
<Geforce88> i hate having to hook it up to stuff to login in then to remove it again
<rootusr> ssh?
<rootusr> well, that's not graphical tho
<BUGabundo> good after noon everyone!
<rootusr> Geforce88, how's that driver?
<Geforce88> i'm having to hook up a monitor and kb to log in
<Geforce88> gonna be a minute or 3
<Geforce88> well the first thing i notice is the login screen is vaslty different
<Geforce88> vastly*
<rootusr> u mean the dark gdm theme?
<Geforce88> yes
<Geforce88> i like it
<Geforce88> attempting to enable 'normal' desktop effects
<Geforce88> fail
<Geforce88> ok, there is not a xorg.cong to edit.
<Geforce88> conf*
<rootusr> did you add driver "nvidia" to the Device section in xorg.conf?
<WT-Udev> O.o  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  what's that silly gnome sudo edit thing?
<Geforce88> gedit
<rootusr> nano
<Geforce88> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Geforce88> it's there but empty
<rootusr> try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Geforce88> not found
<Geforce88> install ?
<rootusr> try
<Geforce88> did a search and wasn't found
<WT-Udev> sudo aptitude install nvidia-71-modaliases nvidia-71-kernel-source nvidia-glx-71
<rootusr> that driver may not have nvidia-xconfig
<Geforce88> nvidia-settings maybe ?
<scizzo-> why not use nvidia-settings
<scizzo-> its the primary tool for the nvidia drivers
<WT-Udev> Possibly, as long as it doesn't want to pull in anythign more than nvidia-common
<scizzo-> Geforce88: did you really install the drivers from jockey before?
<scizzo-> Geforce88: since that should allow you to enable the driver instantly...
<rootusr> scizzo-, jockey won't show the legacy drivers
<scizzo-> Geforce88: also....is this in jaunty or in intrepid?
<Geforce88> jaunty
<scizzo-> Geforce88: right...
<scizzo-> Geforce88: I would try the nvidia-settings
<Geforce88> it says " set to manually installed"
<Geforce88> can i use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<rootusr> sure
<Geforce88> will it break my system ?
<rootusr> no
<baoji> Hello. Anyone else had kde font problems since upgrading?
<Geforce88> ok, now i have a basic xorg.conf.
<BUGabundo> baoji: HUGE fonts?
<Geforce88> well, that broke it
<baoji> BUGabundo: Unreadable fonts. As though only a fraction of the font is coming through. But only on KDE4 applications.
<BUGabundo> baoji: no idea then
<BUGabundo> maybe you need to purge the font cache
<BUGabundo> or rebuild it
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> what was that fontconfig tool?
<WT-Udev> Geforce88: hum...
<baoji> BUGabundo: okay, good thought. Let me see what fc-cache can do for me.
<Geforce88> WT-Udev, i added the ignoreabi and restarted X
<Geforce88> guess i shouldn't have doen it with out adding the driver section first
<WT-Udev> Ah in the driver area tell it to use nvidia
<WT-Udev> not nv
<BUGabundo> baoji: im running it too
<BUGabundo> just for the kicks
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Geforce88> ok, stupid question time, do i add nvidia to the "device" section ?
<BUGabundo> baoji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122402/ FYI
<Geforce88> or do i make a new section ?
<BUGabundo> Geforce88: no
<BUGabundo> run nvdia-xconfig
<Geforce88> i have three sections, device, monitor and screen
<WT-Udev> BUGabundo: won't that not work well with the new server?  the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 did a major number on my xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BUGabundo> WT-Udev: there was a time that needed to set the abi bump
<WT-Udev> Oh well, then lets have Geforce88 do it the easy way
<BUGabundo> but that is now fixed
<BUGabundo> if it fails, we file a bug
<BUGabundo> even jockey should handle that
<baoji> BUGabundo: Let's see. It turned up two corrupted cache files. I shall try restarting X to see if that makes a difference...
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> glad we could fix that
<BUGabundo> and thanks for the reminder of the command
<WT-Udev> I wonder how Geforce88 is doing
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> its taking him too long
<BUGabundo> for a simple X reboot
<Ienorand> woo, new spliffy login screen
<cwillu> BUGabundo, did you get that message about debian's uswsusp package working fine (aside from there being no usplash)?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: haven't checked bugmail
<cwillu> it was in here :p
<BUGabundo> too tired
<BUGabundo> eheh
 * BUGabundo takes a quick look at mail
<BUGabundo> eheh kmail was still in offline mode! LOL
<BUGabundo> pulling mail now
<cwillu> as I said, sent that message in here, not on launchpad http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/uswsusp/download
<cwillu> (link to said package)
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> then I did not get that message
<BUGabundo> LOL
<cwillu> something's screwy in our package, the build ends up littering X's all over in the makefile, something about sed acting differently and not cutting them off like it looks like it's supposed to
<cwillu> the build completes (at least, once the usplash_open(mode) line is fixed to read usplash_open()), but it doesn't actually make any files
<BUGabundo> xee
<BUGabundo> so the actual bug is sed?
<cwillu> no idea, as they managed to build it
<cwillu> the source package is doing something differently, and sed is implicated
<cwillu> but the actual bug is the usplash_open() line
 * cwillu huggles his working s2both
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> I miss it a lot
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> I'm having a little issue with the daily CD
<DaSkreech> It never seems to match up with the MD5SUM provided
<DaSkreech> Is that a problem?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> it should match
<BUGabundo> I don't have the BW to download it now, but it should match
<charlie-tca> I matched all of them today
<BUGabundo> it always does
<BUGabundo> if it fail for you, either you have a bad downlioad manager
<BUGabundo> OR there is a serious bug
<BUGabundo> my rsync script always checks it, and it matchs all the time
<BUGabundo> unless I get a bad donwload
<BUGabundo> which happens from time to time
<WT-Udev> It could also be a hardware or media issue.  DaSkreech Are you trying to burn the over-sized image to a CD?
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> here my old script
<BUGabundo> WT-Udev: that too
<WT-Udev> Or is it bad on your hard drive?
<BUGabundo> but I said ...
<BUGabundo> oh didn't say image...
<BUGabundo> just CD
<DaSkreech> I haven't started burning
<DaSkreech> I just download it and check the MD5SUM
<WT-Udev> Odd... it should match if everything is correct
<DaSkreech> Yeah I guessed that :)
<WT-Udev> It's too bad that par2 files aren't provided
<BUGabundo> DaSkreech:
<WT-Udev> are you sure the whole thing transfred?
<BUGabundo> use my rsync script to try again
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing
<WT-Udev> *transfered
<DaSkreech> wget -c
<BUGabundo> it should complete the bad bits
<BUGabundo> or wget -c
<BUGabundo> although I have seen it just append data...
<cwillu> or hell, download the torrent file and resume it :p
<DaSkreech> Grr
<BUGabundo> or that
<WT-Udev> cwillu: That would work well, but he's doing a daily CD right?
<BUGabundo> we have WAY too many ways to get it
<WT-Udev> Do those have torrents?
<BUGabundo> WT-Udev: there are BT for dailies too
<DaSkreech> I was just of the opinion that a daily torrent file would not be that useful as I can't imagine that many people seeding it
<BUGabundo> just not too many sources
<cwillu> mmmm, there's probably torrents, but probably not many/any seeders
<BUGabundo> just MAIN
<WT-Udev> DaSkreech: oh it's very useful
<WT-Udev> If you have one or two bad parts for some reason
 * BUGabundo checks the bt site
<DaSkreech> MAIN has crazy number of seeders
<DaSkreech> WT-Udev: I know normally i prefer BT just because of the auto check it does for completeness
<BUGabundo> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<WT-Udev> Yeah
<BUGabundo> I just use rsync
<BUGabundo> since I get the iso weekly
<BUGabundo> actuall I get many isos
<WT-Udev> Does rsync do it in binary?
<WT-Udev> that is, binary deltas and such?
<BUGabundo> 32 & 64, cd & dvd, ubuntu, kubuntu and mobile
<BUGabundo> WT-Udev: check my previous link
<BUGabundo> let me paste bin all my scripts
<DaSkreech> WT-Udev: Yeah doing a checksum on that many is smart :)
<BUGabundo> does pastebinit concatenate multi files?
<DaSkreech> no but cat does
<DaSkreech> cat file file2 foo foo1 | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> $ cat rsync* | pastebinit -i -
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122426/
<BUGabundo> DaSkreech: yeah I tried that
<BUGabundo> LOL
<DaSkreech> UNIX tools working 50 years after thought up ftw
<DaSkreech> great philosophy :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that are a bunch of scripts
<BUGabundo> I just use to get daily and release images
<mnemo> too bad the UI apps dont to it as well, would be awesome to be able to pipe stuff into gedit etc
<BUGabundo> although torrents would be nice too
<BUGabundo> gotta look at it someday
<DaSkreech> mnemo: You can't?
<BUGabundo> sure he can
<BUGabundo> cat FOO > /tmp/foo.txt ; gedit /tmp/foo.txt
<DaSkreech> that's what I was thinking
<DaSkreech> I was going with dbus :)
<DaSkreech> But that works
<BUGabundo> or that
<mnemo> "ls -al | gedit" would be nice and clean
<mnemo> its not like gedit is using stdin for something else anyway
<DaSkreech> Windows still has the slickest pipe
<mnemo> heh
<DaSkreech> powershell is really cool
<mnemo> never tried it
<DaSkreech> but destined to be rewritten in 15 years and break everything
<DaSkreech> You can pipe stuff into and out of GUI apps
<DaSkreech> (All MS of course)
<DaSkreech> But you can do a ls -l listing and pipe it into Excel
<mnemo> powershell isnt installed by default on _all_ systems either
<DaSkreech> With good reason
<mnemo> i mean I dont use bash because its good, I use it because I can trust everyone has it
<DaSkreech> Excel will open up with the columns in columns
<mnemo> nice
<DaSkreech> If you do a live listing the Excel doc will update live to  show you what's changing on the file system
<DaSkreech> You can then save the data and pipe that out to something else
<DaSkreech> really slick
<DaSkreech> bound to get broken
<DaSkreech> Ah well they can sell you a new powershell and excel and a tool to convert your scripts when that happens
<Ienorand> I'm looking for a changelog for libbrasero-media0 package (specifically version 0_0.9.1-0ubuntu3 to 0_2.25.90-0ubuntu1), anyone know where to find?
<DoYouKnow> I think someone said something on this... but... why is it that the current builds of jaunty are missing a shutdown option from the System menu?
<DoYouKnow> in ubuntu (gnome)
<mnemo> Ienorand: try "aptitude changelog brasero" ?
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: LP?
<BUGabundo> DoYouKnow: are they?
<BUGabundo> my system has it
<BUGabundo> but its an old system
<mnemo> my jaunty is updated and its missing shutdown in system
<BUGabundo> from where?
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhh the system menu
<BUGabundo> never use it
<DoYouKnow> in System on the top-left menu bar
<mnemo> i never use it as well, I just noticed now because you said it
<BUGabundo> I just press my power button or use the FUSA applet
<BUGabundo> I don't even have a full menu
<BUGabundo> just an icon for it
<DoYouKnow> ah
<DoYouKnow> I thought I read that the power button on the upper right replaces it
<DoYouKnow> but I'm not 100% sure
<DoYouKnow> not sure where I read that
<DoYouKnow> but then I thought I read on here that someone said they messed up the shutdown menu
<charlie-tca> DoYouKnow: I thought they did that on purpose to cut down confusion. The two buttons never had the layout
<DoYouKnow> charlie-tca: ok
<DoYouKnow> it seems like a good idea, as long as you don't have any stuff running like compiz in your upper right hand corner that will zoom back to a display of desktops or something
<DoYouKnow> as you move the mouse up there]
<Ienorand> DoYouKnow: I have no shutdown either in that menu, don't know if there's supposed to be, they seemed to remove the shotdown one along with the introduction of FUSA and then the logout one's gone as well apparently.
<charlie-tca> Well, that is where all the new notifications come out, too.
<DoYouKnow> yeah, I like those
<DoYouKnow> the graphics for them is pretty neat
<DoYouKnow> *are
<Ienorand> By the way, anyone here experiencing bug 329146 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329146 in nautilus "nautilus unable to start on login" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329146
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: ROLF
<BUGabundo> are we going to open bug against ALL UI changes now?!
<BUGabundo> ehehehehehehe
<BUGabundo> ok I sick of this
<BUGabundo> I'm emailing the DX and desktop team
<BUGabundo> WE users and testrs can be kept on the dark!
<BUGabundo> we deserve to be notified of this changes BEFORE they happen
<DrHalan1> is indicator only able to show one notifcation at a time?
<cwillu> no, they'll just stack up
<BUGabundo> both wrong
<BUGabundo> it will ONLY show ONE for each type
<BUGabundo> and stack up to 3 diff queues
<BUGabundo> and the queue is limited to 1000 events
<BUGabundo> and shows 1st the higher importance
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I am not filing bugs on all these changes.
<BUGabundo> I know
<charlie-tca> Suggestion:  Use Xubuntu if you want both shutdown buttons.
<BUGabundo> just kidding about all this
<charlie-tca> :-)
<BUGabundo> too many changes... no input
<BUGabundo> just *reaction*
<BUGabundo> no community feedback before changes
<charlie-tca> agreed. Least they could do is tell us
<charlie-tca> discovery is not a fun thing, in Jaunty.
<BUGabundo> provides bugs like bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<charlie-tca> Which is still going, even though it is marked invalid!
<BUGabundo> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027338.html
<BUGabundo> Got zero replies
<DaSkreech> BUGabundo: Relax
<DaSkreech> The next release will bring karma :)
<BUGabundo> got some replies from dtchen on -discuss https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-February/006843.html
<BUGabundo> but I'll email them a 3rd time
 * BUGabundo xee I look like a zealot :(
<BUGabundo> we should interact... instead we (users) get kicked into a corner and experimented on
<BUGabundo> I have no prob on testdriving new stuff
<BUGabundo> I like it, and im glad me/we can help improve FOSS in general (not only Canonical) products
<charlie-tca> I been following the ubuntu-devel-discuss one.
<BUGabundo> but doing it blind is stupid
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: following what? its in dead water
<DaSkreech> Well they did announce they were going to do it
<BUGabundo> just the other day I was discussing this with asac
<charlie-tca> You had, what, three replies from them on it?
<BUGabundo> and he said he does not see a reason to list all upstream changes!
<BUGabundo> but godam... WE don't know what they are, even if devs do
<charlie-tca> DaSkreech: exactly, but announcing they will and actually doing it are not the same.
<BUGabundo> DaSkreech: I pretty glad about meeting resumes
<charlie-tca> Stock answer:  It was discussed and decided at UDS
<BUGabundo> that's great help
<BUGabundo> but i wonder how many of us here are on -devel and read those
<BUGabundo> sure... make a UDS on every countrie
<BUGabundo> DUH
<charlie-tca> I don't subscribe to -devel. It didn't seem necessary to me.
<BUGabundo> even my neibour spain aint easy for me to attend
<charlie-tca> I know.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I'm on all list
<BUGabundo> ok not all
<BUGabundo> just a bunch
<DaSkreech> BUGabundo: you were at TokamakII ?
<BUGabundo> not in motu , X, bt, etc
<BUGabundo> but on many other, sure
<BUGabundo> DaSkreech: I helped co-organising it, yes
<DaSkreech> Nice Thanks :)
<BUGabundo> where you here?
<BUGabundo> don't remember the nick!
 * BUGabundo has lousy memory
<DaSkreech> By RSs proxy yes :)
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<DaSkreech> I share your sentiments completely with X
<c_korn> has someone jaunty installed in virtualbox?
<DaSkreech> oooh virtualbox why didn't I think of that?
<c_korn> ok, DaSkreech did not think of that. but has actually someone installed it in virtualbox?
<DaSkreech> That I don't know
<c_korn> because I only get a black screen
<popey> i have jaunty in a vbox
<popey> not updated it for a few weeks
<popey> but it works
<c_korn> popey: the issue only appears for some days
<popey> do you have the virtualbox additions installed on the guest?
<c_korn> it may have something todo with encryption
<BUGabundo> popey: what is the use case to have a devel version NOT updated?
<popey> BUGabundo: when you dont have time
<DaSkreech> BUGabundo: Network issues?
<popey> the host is jaunty too
<c_korn> popey: I do not get this far. it is just black
<popey> c_korn: from a live cd?
<popey> s/cd/iso/
<DaSkreech> c_korn: disc encryption ?
<c_korn> yeah
<charlie-tca> c_korn: I test in VirtualBox. It is working for me today.
<c_korn> this is all I get: http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/10115/bildschirmfoto_BecU8H.png
<charlie-tca> disc encryption has issues even in hardware right now
<DrHalan1> BUGabundo: but the mockup showed several notifcations at once :(
<DaSkreech> DrHalan1: a) mockup b) possibly different channels
<DrHalan1> hm alright
<c_korn> charlie-tca: so you think it is encryption related? should I file a bug about that?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: is that the same as the udev bug?
<charlie-tca> no, they have been
<popey> eek - new gdm theme
<charlie-tca> I don't think so, BUGabundo
<c_korn> even in this recovery mode I do not get any more output
<charlie-tca> home drive encrypted or LVM?
<c_korn> should I file a bug?
<c_korn> charlie-tca: LVM
<charlie-tca> The bug is on file and in work. We are hoping it is fixed before alpha5 releases
<c_korn> 100MB unencrypted boot partition. 8.5gig encrypted partition with 1GB swap LV 7GB root LV and 500MB home LV
<WT-Udev> c_korn: Are those all within one lvm PV or do you have multiple pvs?
<charlie-tca> Yep, already been filed
 * c_korn has to look up PV
<c_korn> WT-Udev: I am not sure what you mean. I have one encrypted volume. in there I created a logical group and in that group I created three partitions for home,swap and root
<DaSkreech> c_korn: one PV then
<WT-Udev> c_korn: LVM has three types of containers.   PVs are block devices that have been marked as physical devices.  PVs can contain 0 or more VGs (volume groups) which can then contain a number of LVs or Logical Volumes.
<WT-Udev> Typically you'd make one PV per drive and then use one or more VGs within it or between it and other drives in a kind of JBOD setup
<DoYouKnow> redirection operators and dd work on block devices?
<DoYouKnow> I forget
<c_korn> ah,ok
<DoYouKnow> > /dev/blockdevice... or dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/blockdevice ?
<c_korn> where is the bug report for that? I want to subscribe
<WT-Udev> DoYouKnow: Technically yes, anything that can be treated like a file
<DaSkreech> c_korn: PV = partition essentially
<DoYouKnow> ok
<WT-Udev> c_korn: bug 332270 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<c_korn> this is marked as fix released? why do I still get the bug in the daily (from today)
<c_korn> (I use the alternate-i386 current daily I forgot to say)
<WT-Udev> c_korn: if you still get the bug, read all the posts in that bug report, comment if you have anything to add.   A working reproducable test case would be good.
<profanephobia> what version of gnome will 9.04 be using?
<gandi> can I get help with nightly jaunty installation from today? Installation crashes during clock setup near the end
<IntuitiveNipple> c_korn: I don't think the updated package (udev 138-2) will have made it onto last night's daily. Check the version installed.
<c_korn> IntuitiveNipple: 5bccfb655622b112eec6cbb00c3973b9  ./pool/main/u/udev/udev_138-1_i386.deb
<c_korn> indeed, thank you. I will wait for the new daily then
<gandi>   File "/usr/share/ubiquity/install.py", line 412, in run
<gandi>     self.configure_timezone()
<gandi>   File "/usr/share/ubiquity/install.py", line 1262, in configure_timezone
<gandi>     raise InstallStepError("ClockSetup failed with code %d" % ret)
<gandi> InstallStepError: ClockSetup failed with code 2
<charlie-tca> gandi: I got the same failure. I don't know if it has been reported yet
<gandi> did you figure out how to workaround it? :/
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<charlie-tca> not yet
<DaSkreech> wget -c stops at 99%
<DaSkreech> That might explain a lot
<charlie-tca> gandi: should be fixed tomorrow
<charlie-tca> rather, in tomorrows images
<gandi> damn :/
<hanasaki> w32codecs <= is this avialable yet in juanty? 32bit? 64bit?
<nemo> huh. I thought the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta pulled in w32codecs.
<nemo> didn't even think to look
 * nemo fires up his jaunty laptop
<hanasaki> why is that?
<cwillu> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in jaunty
<nemo> aww
<cwillu> weird, I have it
<nemo> !info ghc
<ubottu> Package ghc does not exist in jaunty
<nemo> lliar
<nemo> ubottu must not be up to date
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.137 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<nemo> when I first updated to jaunty I got all panicky that ghc and fpc and whatnot weren't in it
<nemo> but. it was just that the update procedure didn't automatically pick up latest jaunty. apparently I had to refresh repos.
<nemo> doesn't even automatically do it after the reboot oddly
<DaSkreech> !info ghc
<ubottu> Package ghc does not exist in jaunty
<DaSkreech> !info ghc intrepid
<ubottu> Package ghc does not exist in intrepid
<nemo> hm. w32codecs is *not* in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nemo> go figure
<nemo> also don't see the package at all
<nemo> and I have multiverse and restricted enabled
<nemo> oh well. my main concern right now with Jaunty is the broken broken libqt 4.5...
<HanaPhone> thanks folks
<nemo> !info fpc
<HanaPhone> http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/w32codecs.html
<ubottu> fpc (source: fpc): Free Pascal Compiler - Meta Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-8 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 40 kB
<nemo> hmmm
<nemo> maybe I got the package name wrong for ghc?
<nemo> oh. no
<nemo> silly me. I didn't install ghc on the jaunty machine :)
<HanaPhone> Architecture Version Package size Installed Size MD5Sum   i386 20071007-0medibuntu4 14285000 B 33216 kB ea8b5a7155a0a57dc940bfea2999f35d   lpia
<nemo> HanaPhone: ah. I'll have to add back medibuntu
<HanaPhone> huh?
<HanaPhone> hmm but not 64bit anyways
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: finally the team meeting ended!
<BUGabundo> lots of talk about UM
<HanaPhone> um?
<charlie-tca> But will they inform us of changes?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> wasn't there
<BUGabundo> just got online
<BUGabundo> we shall receive an email about it
<BUGabundo> and there the log of the meeting
<DaSkreech> what's UM ?
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/
<BUGabundo> Update Manager
<DaSkreech> Oh Ubuntu Mobile
<DaSkreech> damn it
<BUGabundo> DUH
<BUGabundo> no
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> and notifications?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<DaSkreech> ok
<BUGabundo> gona check the logs now
<BUGabundo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/24/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/2465439
<nemo> hm. I think I'll move my Jaunty laptop to ext4
<BUGabundo> "sabdfli think the majority of TB discussions could be public, which lends support to the idea that tb@ be public"
<BUGabundo> someone should let Mr Mark know that all Ubuntu decisions should be made public
<BUGabundo> or else this is not a community project but a Canonical!
<DaSkreech> but not all canonical ones
<DaSkreech> and far as I know the desktop notifications are a canonical project
 * BUGabundo reminds earing from Mark's mouth that Canonical wish(ed) to just be 10% of Ubuntu opposed to the current 80%
<nemo> hm. a new gdm theme.
<nemo> and, is dark. I wonder if the default jaunty theme will go dark.
<nemo> that might have useability issues, unfortunately. so many stupid UIs out there.
<vigo> If or when I install Jaunty on HD2, slave, will it interfere or conflict with the stable 8.04.2 I have on HDD Master?
<DaSkreech> haven't they said that for 4 releases of Ubuntu?
<nemo> at the very least, might need overrides in the browser - I've run into some really dumb sites
<nemo> like. ones that will literally use color: windowText without using background-color: window;
<nemo> SAP forums do that foolishiness
<nemo> foolishness
<BUGabundo> vigo: NO. just install ONE grub
<BUGabundo> you will have to use the advance option on the last installer step
<vigo> Thank you, I will do more research on that. Or leave the GRUB alone and do not install the one from Jaunty?
<vigo> Like a dual boot setup so I can test it with the Win2k that is on 10g of HDD2.slave. I think?
<BUGabundo> vigo: no no
<vigo> Oh ok
<BUGabundo> ubuntu WILL install a new grub
<BUGabundo> and that may mess your system
<vigo> Ahhhh
<BUGabundo> depending where it installs it
<BUGabundo> so you need to SET that option
<BUGabundo> to use a common GRUB from SDA
<vigo> That is making sense.
<vigo> I thank you kindly.
<BUGabundo> vigo: since you are at it
<vigo> Yes?
<BUGabundo> can you please debug something for me?
<vigo> Possibly
<ronny> help - pulseaudio tells red-written lies
<BUGabundo> I need to check if BOTH system get a kernel update (abi bump)
<ronny> pulseaudio claims linux has bugs if one sends sigint, waits, then sends sigcont
<BUGabundo> one of the GRUBs detects it correctly
<cwillu> ronny, link?
<BUGabundo> ronny: either ask on #pulseaudio or dtchen or themuso (on #ubuntu-devel)
<BUGabundo> vigo: do you think you can do that?
<BUGabundo> a new kernel is do to ibex in a few weeks
<BUGabundo> and jaunty is having one each week
<nemo> odd. I installed ubuntu studio themeing, just to see if it looked any different.
<vigo> Ok, So I follow the graphical installer, use the advance option, reboot and shoot
<BUGabundo> there are reports that GRUB gets out of sinc
<nemo> in Appearance Preferences->Theme, I selected Ubuntu Studio, it applied.  I closed.  When I open preferences again, it says I'm using a "Custom" theme that just happens to be identical to ubuntu studio
<ronny> cwillu: what link?
<nemo> is this new theme behaviour?
<nemo> always make a custom theme?
<BUGabundo> that should do it to install it with only one grub, yes vigo
<BUGabundo> mvo_ ping
<cwillu> ronny, "pulseaudio claims linux has bugs if one sends sigint, waits, then sends sigcont"
<vigo> OK.downloading now, will install and check back in after install
<vigo> Thank You
<BUGabundo> mvo did that discussion the other day leave to something about UM and ubuntu-desktop ?
<BUGabundo> I had to leave on the hurry mvo
<BUGabundo> humm thinking about vigo idea: does anyone here ever installed ubuntu with LUBI? ubuntu inside ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> mvo_ are you here?
<ronny> cwillu: i just found that by accident when running it myself
<ronny> ctrl+z makes an sigint
<ronny> bg makes a sigcont
<ronny> the red output is extra fun
<cwillu> I know there's been issues there, don't know of anything in particular though
<cwillu> it sounded like you were referring to something documented or something
<cwillu> mind you, if you're talking about ctrl-z, I think you mean sigstop, not sigint
<cwillu> ctrl-c is sigint
<cwillu> ronny, you don't mean "...returned a vlue that is exceptionally large.  Most likely this is a linux bug." do you?
<ronny> yup
<ronny> its a nice little special case that doesnt actually hurt, but makes fun messages
<cwillu> that's not a bug, it's merely a check for sane values that noticed that a weird amount of time had passed (because you stopped it)
<cwillu> if that happened in normal operation, it'd be a bug
<sadam> with the latest jaunty, after logging in with gdm the desktop is displayed, but gnome-panel and metacity/nautilus don't appear to have been launched
<sadam> there doesn't seem to be anything related in .xsession-errors and the behavior is replicable with a new user
<sadam> has anyone seen this behavior?
<idorock89> shouldnt rythmbox notifications have the album cover as picture instead of rythmbox icon?
<BUGabundo> idorock89: not that I use RB but that would be great
<BUGabundo> file a bug and tag it with "notifications"
<DasKreech> Please tell me there is a way to highlight windows asking for attention
<Sa[i]nT> How long we looking at before JJ comes out?
<BUGabundo> Sa[i]nT: april
<BUGabundo>  !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DasKreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BUGabundo> DasKreech:  release has more info
<Sa[i]nT> I wonder what all is going to be different.
<BUGabundo> DasKreech: how about not setting the unfocus flag?
<DasKreech> BUGabundo: yes but !jaunty more directly answers his question
<DasKreech> BUGabundo: Hmm ?
<DasKreech> Sa[i]nT: read the release notes
<BUGabundo> Sa[i]nT: see techinal overview and release note, or test a daily image (on CD or liveusb)
<BUGabundo> damn... now you were faster
<DasKreech> which unfocus flag?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Sa[i]nT> I'm looking right now.
<BUGabundo> humm let me get my old session to get the link
<DasKreech> BUGabundo: Before you do what does it do ?
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> the focus?
<BUGabundo> it sets the window behind or in front
<DasKreech> how?
<DasKreech> Shortcut key?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<DasKreech> oh
<BUGabundo> I just read it
<DasKreech> you mean when it asks for attention it just jumps to the front ?
<BUGabundo> DasKreech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<BUGabundo> Normal window
<BUGabundo> When a notification is not time-critical, and there is a relevant window to display it in, present the notification as a banner or other text in that window. Depending on its importance, you can have the window request attention. And if the window is not currently open, you can open it automatically, in the background to minimize accidental clicks. (The window manager uses heuristics to guess whether a new window should open in the background, but you 
<BUGabundo> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkWindow.html#GtkWindow--focus-on-map
<DasKreech> That's for Metacity or COmpiz?
<DasKreech>  cause Ubuntu has compiz by default doesn't it?
 * BUGabundo wonders why me gets such a complicated question
<BUGabundo> DasKreech: known bug
<BUGabundo> its on LP
<BUGabundo> and devs are looking at it
<BUGabundo> where did I read that?
<BUGabundo> it was just today I think
<DasKreech> :-)
<BUGabundo> ahh ML on devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> I think
 * BUGabundo looks at archive
<BUGabundo> hmm can't find the bug
 * BUGabundo never give up, and you will reach it
 * DasKreech laughs
<BUGabundo> DasKreech: bug 333284
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/333284/+text)
 * DasKreech kicks ubottu
<BUGabundo> laugh at will.... but I got it
<BUGabundo> DasKreech: bug 333284
<DasKreech> ok
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/333284/+text)
 * charlie-tca thinks, kick it again!
<DasKreech> Lp is down?
<BUGabundo> nop
<DasKreech> I can't get to it
<BUGabundo> I got that link to open
<charlie-tca> omg, it opened as a text file
<BUGabundo> but it could be on cache
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> remove the end part
<BUGabundo> DUH
<BUGabundo> that's what the bot reads
<BUGabundo> not what WE humans want
<charlie-tca> I see that. Thanks. It did open
<Lenin_Cat> do the ATI binary drivers work with jaunty yet?
<maxb> doubtful. I don't recall seeing a new version in a long time
<Lenin_Cat> maxb, what verison of Xorg is 9.04
<maxb> Lenin_Cat: There's a wonderful tool called rmadison in the devscripts package which enables you to find out these things :-)
<maxb> There's also http://packages.ubuntu.com
<maxb> xserver-xorg-core |          2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7 |          jaunty | amd64, i386
<DasKreech> maxb: Doesn't that change through the releases' lifetime
<maxb> (ftr)
<maxb> DasKreech: doesn't what change?
<Pici> Theres also http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=ubuntu+madison
<DasKreech> Before a release can't the version of the packages change?
<Lenin_Cat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/x11/xorg
<Lenin_Cat> xorg is verison 7.4
<DasKreech> so knowing what it is now doesn't mean that's what it iwll be when it ships
<Lenin_Cat> according to ATI's PDF
<Lenin_Cat> it supports 7.4
<Lenin_Cat> with the latest drivers
<Lenin_Cat> let me try it
<Lenin_Cat> rebooting
<maxb> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx-installer_8.573-0ubuntu4/changelog
<maxb>     - This release still does *not* meet the Xorg server 1.6 ABI.
<maxb> DasKreech: Well, of course versions could change, otherwise no development would happen ever :-)
 * DasKreech hates Xorg
<DasKreech> maxb: Ok Unless I was mistaking his question he was asking what version it would be on Shipdate not what it is now
<IntuitiveNipple> Now we're into feature freeze upstream versions are unlikely to change,
<Alexia_Death> DasKreech: xserver 1.6, Xorg 7.5 most likely
<Alexia_Death> IntuitiveNipple: 1.5.99 is RC of 1.6
<BUGabundo> brb
<DasKreech> IntuitiveNipple: interesting nick
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a way to get sed to stop processing after the first match?
<DasKreech> yes
<maxb> sure, just write the sed scriptlet in that way
<maxb> can't really give an example without knowing what the match is being used to do, though
<IntuitiveNipple> The aim is to have sed stop processing the file once it finds the first match... been looking at branches but they don't work for this.
<avis> whats the release date of jaunty alpha 5 ?
<BUGabundo> avis: ! releases
<BUGabundo>  !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<avis> ty
<BUGabundo>  !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<BUGabundo>  !alpha5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha5
<BUGabundo>  !milestones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about milestones
<IntuitiveNipple> avis: April 23rd
<avis> Feb 26, is what the chart says, for alpha 5.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<IntuitiveNipple> oh sorry... I misread ... Thursday is A5
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought you asked about *the* release :)
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> ahhh Pici that was the one
<Sa[i]nT> ext4? Is that what I just read?
<Sa[i]nT> wooo, I wonder.
<DasKreech> Sa[i]nT: not by default
<Sa[i]nT> It does'nt say much about it.
<BUGabundo> just a sec
 * BUGabundo looks at bookmark cace
<BUGabundo> not here sorry
<BUGabundo> google it
<Sa[i]nT> I would like it to atleast tell me what ext4 changes.
<BUGabundo> google it
<DasKreech> Sa[i]nT: If you don't know you probably shouldn't be playing with ext4 :) But look at kernelnewbie.org
<DasKreech> Good site for Kernel info explained easily
<Sa[i]nT> It has a wiki page.
<Sa[i]nT> Holy.. The ext4 filesystem can support volumes with sizes up to 1 exabyte[6] and files with sizes up to 16 terabytes.
<TuTUXG> altho that means nothing for desktop users
<Sa[i]nT> Well..
<Sa[i]nT> 1024terras could be useful for large servers, if the machine can handle it. Could save some money.
<maco> there's also data-loss dangers
<maco> so i dont think servers will be switching to it too soon
<Sa[i]nT> Well, it -could- be useful. But your right, people won't use it to it's potential.
<DasKreech> Sa[i]nT: It would be a problem if people could
<maco> if your system locks or the power goes out on a desktop etc...if its not shut down properly, ext4 could lose a lot of data, while ext3 can recover better
<IntuitiveNipple> Can't get this sed quit to work - very annoying
<DasKreech> You want to use a File system to it's potential run FAT16
<DasKreech> See how fun that is
<BUGabundo> maco do you know that for sure?
<BUGabundo> ext4 has at least the same abilities of ext3 for file repair / log redo
<Sa[i]nT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Sa[i]nT> I think you should read on that.
<Sa[i]nT> I can't wait.
<BUGabundo> *possible* data loss is only marginal known on another context
<BUGabundo> and that is when kernel buffer outrun
<maco> BUGabundo: its a timing issue
<Sa[i]nT> 64,000 subdirs.
<Sa[i]nT> Finally, a defragmenter.
<maco> BUGabundo: if it hasnt hit the journal, it cant be recovered, simple enough. ext3 is sending things to the journal more often than ext4 is, so its possible your data hasnt hit the journal yet and will go *poof* with ext4. unless that bug's been fixed in the last few weeks...
<maco> BUGabundo: of course if it reaches they journal, they're equal
<DasKreech> You can defragment ext2
<Sa[i]nT> Ext4 has an online defragmenter. Even with the various techniques used to avoid it, a long lived file system does tend to become fragmented over time. Ext4 will have a tool which can defragment individual files or entire file systems.
<TuTUXG> "will"
<remu> Hey folks, I'm considering replacing my install of Intrepid with Jaunty, and I am running on a livecd right now of Jaunty. My sound works, however, the volume keys on my keyboard change the master channel, I need it to effect the PCM channel. I have the applet set to control the PCM channel, but I also need the media keys to do so.
<maco> remu: system -> preferences -> sound (i think that still exists) should let you set that
<remu> Under Intrepid I was able to do this by going to System>Preferences>Sound and then clicking on PCM at the bottom. However, it is a different window under Jaunty.
<remu> maco, it still does exist, but it looks completely different from Intrepid
<Sa[i]nT> I would not suggest upgrading so soon.
<maco> remu: lemme log into gnome...
<remu> maco, thanks.
<remu> Sa[i]nT, too many show stoppers or something?
<Sa[i]nT> Well, the bug list is pretty long.
<Sa[i]nT> Tho, I wanna use that new ext4.
<remu> Sa[i]nt, well, I'm planning on running off of the liveCd for a bit, to see if I encounter any major problems using it the way I normally do, and if I don't, then I'm gonna go and install it.
<remu> Yeah, thats my reasoning too, lol.
<TuTUXG> the installer on daily_built livecd is fixed?
<Sa[i]nT> I've known liveCD's that show you something, then when you full install, the X server does'nt work, or some crazy shit happens.
<BUGabundo> DasKreech: I used to defrag my old laptop on ext3
<Sa[i]nT> How do you defrag? did I miss that memo?
<remu> Sa[i]nt, well, in the event that that happens, I will be forced to go back to Intrepid. I dunno, I've been wanting to get on this for a while now, and the Beta, seems to far to wait for, let alone the RC or the Final release
<TuTUXG> defrag an ext3 volume can be danger
<DasKreech> BUGabundo: ext3 is functionally the same as ext2 with journalling
<DasKreech> Oooh defrag a  file
<DasKreech> I like that
<Sa[i]nT> ext4 might be what we're waiting for. On the whole it should be faster.
<maco> remu: >< i only see "Master" not all the other mixer elements when i look in GNOME. that could be because i didnt log out of here and just tried with an unprivileged user though :-/
<TuTUXG> Sa[i]nT, btrfs should be more worth to wait
<remu> maco, I know under Intrepid, at the bottom, I only see "Master" unless I switch the dropdown to "HDA Intel", then I get a long list.
<BUGabundo> TuTUXG: never gave trouble over 2 years doing it
<remu> However, sound>properties looks completely different in Jaunty
<BUGabundo> and I noticed how fast it got the 1st time
<maco> remu: yeah, im not sure...
<maco> >< both sound people are AFK right now
 * bruce89 regrets saying ext4 worked find
<TuTUXG> BUGabundo, im just saying, theoretically
<BUGabundo> bruce89: what got wrong?
<BUGabundo> besides the udev
<bruce89> grub error 24
<DasKreech> Sa[i]nT: look at brtfs and Tux3
<bruce89> just back from reinstalling Jaunty thanks to that
<IntuitiveNipple> ext4 is a *lot* faster than ext3 for source-code trees; especially the kernel. deletion operations (make clean) are blindingly fast.
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: you are the second to say that
<IntuitiveNipple> For anyone else who ever needs it: Quitting processing in sed after a match is like this example: "sed -n -e '/address/ {s/\(regexp\)/\1/p;q;}'" - the {} are the key
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: is that for the s2disk bug ?
<IntuitiveNipple> huh?
<BUGabundo> earlier today, I think it was charlie-tca, mention that the current bug with s2disk
<IntuitiveNipple> The sed quit thing? No, its for one of my scripts
<BUGabundo> was related to sed
<IntuitiveNipple> I've 'improved' my device2driver script and this was the last thing that was annoying - sed would match multiple lines in modules.pcimap for some devices and I wanted it to stop after the first match
<IntuitiveNipple> instead of a grep ... | cut ... | tr ...  I now have one sed
<shadeslayer> hi im a n00b,was wondering if i could help by upgrading to jaunty
<shadeslayer> how stable is the alpha 4 version
<IntuitiveNipple> it's alpha... that means it will break
<shadeslayer> and can i go back to 8.10
<shadeslayer> :)
<Pici> No
<BUGabundo> shadeslayer: if you are asking : ITS NOT STABLE
<bruce89> not without re-installing
<shadeslayer> ok ok i got it
<shadeslayer> so basically it works one way
<BUGabundo> yep
<Pici> It should show a warning before installing: HERE BE DRAGONS
<BUGabundo> update-manager -d
<shadeslayer> hehe
<BUGabundo> oh damn! I gave him the  key to hell
<shadeslayer> so when will beta be out??
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Sa[i]nT> LoL.
<BUGabundo> ehhehe /me winks at Pici
<bruce89> nice, but about a month away still
<Sa[i]nT> I'm thinking about upgrading.
<bruce89> not that beta means anything
<Sa[i]nT> But I don't wanna have to revert.
 * shadeslayer has no idea what they are talking about
<Sa[i]nT> My HD has had more installs than Madonna.
<Teddy___> Ubuntu has an old version of my package.  How can I make sure the newer (actually working) version is included in Jaunty?
<shadeslayer> ok thanks guys
<shadeslayer> bye and best of luck
<Pici> Teddy___: Best place to start asking would be in #ubuntu-motu
<DasKreech> Sa[i]nT: I guess that makes sense to someone...
<Teddy___> Pici: Thanks, will do
<BUGabundo> Teddy___: it's a bit late...
<BUGabundo> we are past Feature Freeze
<maco> Teddy___: you'd need a feature freeze exception
<BUGabundo> its gona take some paperwork
<BUGabundo>  !FFE
<shadeslayer> have one lil question
<ubottu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<BUGabundo> Teddy___: what is your package?
<BUGabundo> is it in debian?
<BUGabundo> can it be autosync?
<maco> which means demonstrating that it really does need to be upgraded to a new version, maybe due to a massive amount of bugs or security issues or something being fixable only by upgrading
<bruce89> feature freeze isn't the same as package freeze
<Teddy___> BUGabundo: Package "mandos", it is already in Debian unstable.
<shadeslayer> beta release is slated for march 26,a month away
<Sa[i]nT> I've been thinking about writing perl packages for Ubuntu. But I have no ambition.
<shadeslayer> oh all right i answered my question myself
<shadeslayer> :P
<BUGabundo> bruce89: you are correct
<maco> bruce89: oh does feature freeze only block new packages, but not new versions of packages?
<BUGabundo> I got under the idea that the package was not on ubuntu... but it is
<bruce89> that's why I said it
<BUGabundo>  !info mandos
<maco> BUGabundo: we fail :(
<bruce89> it's just a thing developers say to get away with not doing anything
<BUGabundo> maco FF blocks any major change
<remu> So those of you running Jaunty with ext4, is the speed increase really noticeable? Or is it more of a benchmarking improvement?
<BUGabundo>  !package mandos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package mandos
<IntuitiveNipple> remu: I certainly notice it all the time when building software
<maco> bruce89: lol
<remu> IntuitiveNipple, alright, and bootup wise? Or application load wise (dunno if that would even make a difference)
<BUGabundo> Description: a server giving encrypted passwords to Mandos clients This is the server part of the Mandos system, which allows computers to have encrypted root file systems and at the same time be capable of remote and/or unattended reboots.
<Sa[i]nT> I am currently making some proggy's for DnD user's.
<bruce89> remu: can't tell myself, but it takes time
<IntuitiveNipple> remu: Generally it 'feels' more responsive. When doing stuff on large trees it is very fast compared to ext3
<remu> bruce89, ah, I see
<DasKreech> !info mandos
<ubottu> mandos (source: mandos): a server giving encrypted passwords to Mandos clients. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 188 kB
<remu> Okay, yeah, I don't care if it is or isn't faster, as long as it "feels" faster
<bruce89> it takes time to be faster, if that makes sense
<remu> bruce89, yeah, it does.
<IntuitiveNipple> remu: When you're got several hundred-thousand files in a tree, it is noticable
<remu> bruce89, yeah, it does.
<remu> Lol, fair enough
<bruce89> I heard that before somewhere
<vigo> I did not get an Advanced, I will just install with a windows HD and that should work?
<remu> I just noticed, under the livecd my touchpad behaves a little weird, I can't tap to click, or scroll....is there a fix/workaround for this?
<IntuitiveNipple> remu: You'd need the gsynaptics driver
<remu> I see, pretty much just sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<vigo> I will plug another HDD in do this again.
<IntuitiveNipple> remu: Not sure - it requires a setting to allow it to access shared memory
<BUGabundo> this went quiet for a while
<IntuitiveNipple> remu: Maybe live-CD can't/won't be able to do that.
<IntuitiveNipple> remu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<maco> IntuitiveNipple: most things have moved out of synclient / SHMConfig (bad security nastiness) and into syndaemon
<maco> but no tapping or scrolling could be the driver version. various touchpads have issues with the various synaptics versions in jaunty
<maco> gsynaptics is really a bad idea (and i say this as the person that made the acceleration tab)
 * maco listens to the crickets
<DasKreech> Soothing eh?
<bruce89> aye, such a boring game
<maco> remu: see what i just said
<maco> also, the way to change touchpad settings without using xorg.conf for it is shown: http://jann.is/daily/archives/823-Kubuntu-8.10-beta-KDE-4.1-synaptics-TouchPad-problem.html
<maco> and someone....james_w? was working on syndaemon and how to turn off tapping while typing
<IntuitiveNipple> maco: The hal FDI instructions are on the Ubuntu wiki page I pointed to
<maco> IntuitiveNipple: oh that's new
<maco> ok then
<IntuitiveNipple> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Configuration%20with%20HAL%20fdi%20files
<maco> i should see what the current state of that is before i look for mystery-dev's mailing list post too then
<maco> oh hey syndaemon's on there too now, great!
 * maco stops hunting
<IntuitiveNipple> hehehe
<IntuitiveNipple> I prefer the direct SHM method... I don't use a computer to have it prevent me doing things
<maco> SHM creates a 777 area of shared memory though
<IntuitiveNipple> so?
<maco> much evilness can insue
 * maco smiles wickedly
<bruce89> is MoM still on the go?
<maco> MoM?
<bruce89> Merge-o-Matic
<DasKreech> The older version of StepMoM
 * maco just learned that the GNOME HIG limits the number of tabs on a dialog to 6, after which they should be a list on the left instead of tabs
 * maco wonders why KDE doesn't do the same
<maco> kmail runs out of space for tabs at the top when asking for identity info and then the tabs scroll off the edge
<maco> it's ugly and annoying
<DasKreech> really?
<DasKreech> never noticed
<maco> oh wait fixed in kmail for kde4
<maco> yay!
<maco> intrepid's kmail did that
<IntuitiveNipple> hehehe  "... 'Yes. Red Hat will indeed be pushing the Linux desktop again.'" Sounds like their car broke down :)
 * bruce89 would like a better solution to the GtkNotebook arrow scroll thin
<bruce89> IntuitiveNipple: what are they doing now?
<maco> theyve been talking about a scroll bar for notebooks
<maco> but i think that was a strawman
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm waiting for the bean-can GUI element
<DasKreech> maco: Probably why I didn't notice it :-)
<DasKreech> IntuitiveNipple: I thought Redhat's purpose was NOT to push the desktop
<remu> thanks maco
<maco> DasKreech: it wast created, jut talked about on gnome-usability
<IntuitiveNipple> I want to rotate something I'm reading horizontally like reading a tin can
<maco> w/ mockups
<DasKreech> maco: No I meant the Kmail Tabs thing
 * bruce89 waits for GNOME just being a tabbed interface with tabs for everything in it
<DasKreech> Only really used Kmail seriously in KDE4
<DasKreech> bruce89: With subtab classes
<IntuitiveNipple> I wish OS/2 ideas were still around, along with the NeXT desktop. That object orientation was fantastic
<bruce89> tabs along the top to replace programs, tabs along the bottom for documents
<maco> DasKreech: oh ok
<maco> bruce89: actually the gnome-usability people *hate* tabs
<maco> DasKreech: well kmail for kde4 didnt release until about 6 months ago or so. it was not in hardy's kde4.
<bruce89> that reminds me of that tab madness on planet GNOME
<crdlb> that was kind of scary until I saw totem
<bruce89> heh
<BUGabundo> what? totem with tabs?
<BUGabundo> although I apreciate them on Nautilus!
<BUGabundo> great addition
<bruce89> BUGabundo: it was a joke on Planet GNOME
<bruce89> when Nautilus got tabs, people came up with insane tab mockups
<bruce89> such as tabs in tabs
<Laney> omg
<Laney> how do I turn off the pidgin online alerts?
<DasKreech> bruce89: The Gnome HIG actually says that apps should relegate tabs to the window manager
<DasKreech> but that was written years ago and needs to be rewritten
<bruce89> wow
<mdeslaur> Laney: tools/plugins/libnotify/Configure plugin
<Laney> mdeslaur: Nice one, didn't think to look in plugins
<bruce89> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7060/screenshotb.png
<Teddy___> !info mandos-client
<ubottu> mandos-client (source: mandos): do unattended reboots with an encrypted root file system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 60 kB, installed size 300 kB
<bruce89> !seed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seed
<Royall_> WHenever I boot jaunty I get about 4 windows a secocd opening
<Royall_> they're not visivle except for in the panel
<charlie-tca> Sounds like nautilus going nuts?
<bruce89> Royall_: perhaps the mad notification thing
<vigo> Hello , can anyone show me a site or something to dual boot 8Hardy and 9Jaunty, hardy is on master and jaunty is on slave.
<CarlFK> vigo: install it - it says "I see another OS, want that included in grub?"
<vigo> CarlFK: Ooops,,I did not see that, will reinstall , I was told not to select Grub from Jaunty, I may have misread it.
<CarlFK> well, standard disclaiomer: its beta.. back up your stuff...
<CarlFK> any idea why "no gurb"?
<vigo> It is all backed up, I deselected Grub in Advanced, one said that it would cause troubles
<CarlFK> huh - it's worked fine for me
<vigo> On two HDDs?
<CarlFK> funny thing is I didn't want it to include the other one, wasn't paying attention, and now I have lots of grub menu entires :)
<vigo> Yeehaw
<CarlFK> yep
<vigo> Fun
<bruce89> wahey
<vigo> I did not want the two to conflict or something, so I tried the dual HDD install
<vigo> Drive 1, Master has Ubuntu full, Drive 2, slave has Jaunty
<vigo> I can unplug 1 and run Jaunty, but there has to be a better way.
<CarlFK> worst case, you may have to boot the live cd and fix up grub, (which seems to take me 2 or 3 tires)
<vigo> So two Grubs will not conflict?
<CarlFK> it is spozed to work, so try it.  if it fails, report a bug
<CarlFK> it's only 1 grub
<vigo> Oh wait,,you said you have 4
<CarlFK> I have about 7 entries in my menu.lst
<CarlFK> and actually, I am not sure which drive it is on...
<bruce89> two grubs are fine, I had Ubuntu and Fedora ones fine until today
<Royall> Is there any way to downgrade from Jaunty to Intrepid, since Jaunty makes nautilus flip out opening failed starts for me upon login (or maybe fix that problem)?
<Royall> It spawns /infintely/
<bruce89> no
<Royall> I'm only able to go on my computer because I'm in a Failsafe Terminal session
<vigo> Yes, that make sense, sorta, everything is backed up again now, so I re-install Jaunty and include Grub,,or I can unplug HD1 and wget or apt-get grub whil one Jaunty.
<vigo> on*
<vigo> Now I am starting to make sense, I think,that could be fun, boot into Jaunty, apt-get Grub, log out, plug HD1 back up and should be fixed.
<bruce89> apt-getting grub doesn't do anything in this case
<adelie42> I just finished greatly customized ubuntu install. Is there a simple way to take the full installation and make it a liveCD / installable?
<unixdawg> ok ever since updating yesterday now firefox and seamonkey keep locking up my system
<vigo> While on Jaunty with HD1 disconnected, install grub, then rewire, reboot and see if is fixed
<charlie-tca> Royall: you could try going to a tty and running updates
<BUGabundo> vigo: back
<BUGabundo> give me the resume of what's up!
<vigo> BUGabundo: Didnt install Grub. Jaunty is in, but no boot select
<BUGabundo> vigo: just have to run sudo update-grub
<BUGabundo> on the other OS
<vigo> BUGabundo: Yes, on the Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> on the previous OS
<BUGabundo> where the grub is installed
<vigo> This one works,,oh install another grub ?
<vigo> No windows on this box anymore, other OS/Disk is Ubu8.04. Master, Jaunty is on Slave, I was thinking log over to Jaunty and install Grub into it?
 * unixdawg starts kicking jaunty
<unixdawg> stop locking up
<bruce89> unixdawg: anything relevant upgraded yesterday?
<vigo> Oh ok, I get ya now, been twenty years since I worked with UNIX. That sorta lit a bulb over my head.
<vigo> I Thank you kindly.
<unixdawg> I did a full dist upgrade
<unixdawg> and then a fuull standard upgrade with apt-get
<unixdawg> all went well
<bruce89> ah
<unixdawg> but now firefox and seamonky keep locking up my system and causing it to reboot
<bruce89> that's a bit odd
<unixdawg> yes
<BUGabundo> unixdawg: strange
<ZenithDK> Hi, is non-working flash a known issue?
<BUGabundo> not many ppl complain about that
<bruce89> I didn't think there was ever a working non-free flash
<BUGabundo> did you use update-manager -d ?
<ZenithDK> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 a few days ago, and it has not been working since
<ZenithDK> BUGabundo: yes
<bruce89> !expand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expand
<BUGabundo> ZenithDK: 80% here
<ZenithDK> BUGabundo: you are upgrading?
<BUGabundo> ZenithDK: i have flash 64 bits
<BUGabundo> and works great
<Royall> Seriously, nautilus is opening infinitly whenever I boot to anything other than a Failsafe Terminal Session. Either I need some way to downgrade to Intrepid or to fix the problem, or I'll have to format the whole partition
<bruce89> Royall: any warnings or anything somewhere
<ZenithDK> how about the ssh-agent, anyone having problems with that? it seems to ask me for my pw quite a few times here
<Royall> When I installed Jaunty there was something about pythonxgtk-2.0 or something
<Royall> an error
<Royall> It basically crashed the updating thing
<Royall> It was supposed to go to "Cleaning Up" and then "Restarting Computer" but it crashed before it could do either, it seems
<Royall> not 2.0, it was 2.6
<Royall> a conflict or something between 2.6 and 2.8
<bruce89> that shouldn't matter Nautilus-wise
<charlie-tca> That won't be fixed on the images until tomorrow, I think. They said it is in bzr already
<Royall> I tried uninstalling brasero because I read it was causing the problem for some people
<Royall> charlie-tca: ha, so if I would have waited a day I would be fine? -_-
<charlie-tca> maybe... It doesn't mean something else didn't get broken.
<charlie-tca> Can you get to a terminal using Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<Royall> Is there a way to reinstall Jaunty without losing my data?
<charlie-tca> You could run the updates, from there
<bruce89> if you have a /home partition, yes
<Royall> charlie-tca: I can
<charlie-tca> run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", restart it and see if that fixes it.
<ZenithDK> tried removing the "nonfree" flash version, installed the "adobe-flash" instead, that seems to work for some reason
<Royall> was dist-upgrade supposed to take two seconds?
<Royall> also it says "two packages were held back"
<Royall> would those be important?
<bruce89> Royall: not likely
<Royall> well I did both commands, I'll try restarting
<charlie-tca> Did it ask you to okay it?
<charlie-tca> or did it have 0 updates?
<bruce89> "Royall has left the room"
<charlie-tca> oh, well.
<bruce89> I don't know how people get into such a fankle, I've never seen anything like that
<charlie-tca> heh
<Royall> Nope
<charlie-tca> I think there must be a trick to it
<charlie-tca> No go, huh?
<Royall> Nah, nautilus still flipping out
<charlie-tca> Well, do we know it is nautilus?
<maco> bruce89: fankle?
<Royall> That's what most of the bug entries say when I search for the problem
<bruce89> scots word, a mess
<bruce89> mix-up perhaps
<bruce89> what precisely occurs?
<charlie-tca> I can't get nautilus to do that. The best I got on two systems was a crash report on one.
<Royall> bruce89: Me? When I boot, everything seems normal, and then gnome-panel appears with "Starting..[someting]" (it shrinks too fast to read) windows spawning infinitely. Eventually it uses up my dualcore and Ubuntu freezes entirely.
<bruce89> sounds nice
<Royall> I can't click on the windows, and they're minimized it seems
<Royall> I can't identify the offending process in system monitor, partially because I don't know what it would look like
<bruce89> anything unusual installed?
<Royall> jaunty
<bruce89> package-wise
<Royall> deluge, xchat, firefox, a bunch of applets, and...Gnome Do start on boot
<Royall> and pidgin, wicd
<bruce89> gnome-do could be playing up I suppose
<Royall> I don't know what would be considered unusual
<Royall> I think I tried killing Gnome Do in system monitor one time
<Royall> I don't think that's it
<Royall> I don't think I saw nautilus on the list of processes when getting to the monitor, which leads me to believe that that's it
<bruce89> is there anything going mad on top?
<Royall> Nope
<Royall> I'm gonna quit xchat so I can run firefox
<bruce89> hmm, maybe we should have mentioned xchat &
<maco> bruce89: or nohup
<bruce89> heh, notify-osd needs compiz and use of the human icon theme to work properly
<crdlb> how does it behave w/ metacity?
<bruce89> perhaps I was a bit mad saying the above, but the blur doesn't work
<crdlb> erm, obviously? :>
<bruce89> forget that bit, but the icon theme thing is a big issue
<crdlb> this gpu doesn't support blur
<Royall> Ok, I was able to fix it by downgrading nautilus
<Royall> Thanks to a .sh from a bug comment
<crdlb> bruce89: it really doesn't inspire confidence in notify-osd in general :/
<bruce89> I didn't have much when I heard of it all those months ago when it was planned
<veritos> Will Ubuntu+1 include any KDE 3 stuff?
<bruce89> AFAIK Hardy didn't even
<veritos> bruce89: Amarok?
<veritos> Amarok 2 wasn't released yet, so it was just 1 (which was KDE 3).
 * bruce89 should have kept quiet
<veritos> that's fine; i suppose that i can actually LOOK AT THE METAPACKAGE.
<bruce89> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.1.1mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9396 kB, installed size 28008 kB
<veritos> yep, that's the new release.
<veritos> !info bibletime
<ubottu> bibletime (source: bibletime): A bible study tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1097 kB, installed size 2668 kB
<bruce89> Any good reason Ubuntu's Amarok uses mysql?
<Laney> ah hax on top of hax
<Laney> downgraded to Intrepid's xorg, works much better
<kane77> bruce89, does it?
<cwillu> bruce89, why shouldn't it?
<unixdawg> ok apt-get says thereis 275 megs in updates but it keeps lockign up when reading the pkg db
<bruce89> a SQL server is surely a bit heavyweight
<cwillu> for a database?
<bruce89> for a music player
<cwillu> anyways, it can use sqlite as well, no idea which one is the default (either will fulfill the dependencies)
<cwillu> bruce89, if you want a music player, you know where to find totem and company
<kane77> actually I found exaile to satisfy my needs and fit to gnome desktop better :D
<cwillu> but it's silly for an app to reinvent a database when so many are already stable and tested :p
 * bruce89 doesn't do music anyway
<cwillu> exaile uses sqlite as well kane77 :p
<kane77> yup
<bruce89> yikes, the amarok package allegedly has a copy of mysql in it
<unixdawg> I am gettting hash sum miss matches
<cwillu> it can use mysql, I doubt they've statically included one as well
<bruce89> "New package with mysql sources included, as discussed with security team" says the changelog
<cwillu> still not sure why you'd care
<cwillu> so it uses a database, big deal
 * bruce89 is a nosey bastard
<bruce89> with no life to speak of
<cwillu> better they use a database then reinvent the damn thing and get a dozen details wrong out of the hundreds one has to get right :p
<bruce89> I mean, I'm watching the Woman's Scottish Curling Championchips
<cwillu> bruce89, tell you what, I'll give you something worthwhile to do:
<cwillu> bruce89, beat the 100 levels mode of casualcollective.com's desktop tower defense
<cwillu> been going a week on it, can't get past level 85
<bruce89> rather like 20,000 lightyears of space
<bruce89> in fact, almost a clone
<cwillu> eh?
<cwillu> tower defense
<cwillu> (and it's 20,000 lightyears _in_ space)
<cwillu> !info lightyears
<ubottu> lightyears (source: lightyears): single player real-time strategy game with steampunk sci-fi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3a-4 (jaunty), package size 620 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<cwillu> oh, come on, give the full name at least :/
<cwillu> ooo, I didn't even notice that one :)
<bruce89> och, close enough
<cwillu> http://www.casualcollective.com/games/DesktopTD was what I was referring to though
<bruce89> I'm there, amazed swfdec can do it actually
<vigo> This thing rox!
 * cwillu pokes the over-enthusiastic user with a stick
<Volkodav> U have a real weird thing going on - I get nautilus to run in my xfce session and along with it the desktop changes to gnome's (icons etc)
<Volkodav> when I killall -9 nautilus the desktop changes back to xfce but nautilus pops back up
<Volkodav> ?
<cwillu> Volkodav, nautilus provides the desktop in gnome, it's probably confused into thinking you want it managing the desktop
<cwillu> nautilus --no-desktop
<Volkodav> probably
<cwillu> or set it in the preference
<cwillu> +s
<Volkodav> I managed to kill it now all the icons from xfce desktop are gone
<Volkodav> darn it
<cwillu> you may have to rerun whatever app is responsible for the desktop in xfce
<Volkodav> yeah
<Volkodav> xfdesktop
<cwillu> damn, level 85 again :(
<Volkodav> huh ?
<cwillu> not you :p
<cwillu> bruce89 ^^
<bruce89> hmm?
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-25
<cwillu> died on 85 again :(
<bruce89> hh
<bruce89> +e
<bruce89> Epiphany died on level 1 for me
<cwillu> bruce89, you ever play starraiders, like, 20 years ago?
<cwillu> the repair stations in the lightyears clone are a great knockoff :)
<bruce89> I'm not even that old
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> well,
<cwillu> you're missing out :p
<bruce89> can't do much about that
 * bruce89 wondered where "Wood" was, but it was the surname of the captain of one of the teams
<Volkodav> I can't add the sensor plugin to xfce panel anymore for some reason
<unixdawg> ok I have a major break
<unixdawg> ok just fixed my issue i think
<unixdawg> brb
<unixdawg> ok all fixed
<unixdawg> man
<unixdawg> that was a close call
<cwillu> how so?
<unixdawg> i had some pkgs that did not upgrade fully
<unixdawg> but I was able to boot into recover mode and then fix them
<unixdawg> all back to working order
<Turl> hello
<Turl> I need to check if my CPU supports SSE3, but in /proc/cpuinfo I can see ssse3 (with 3 s)
<Turl> is that SSE3?
<bruce89> no, that's kind of SSE4
<rww> Turl: all SSSE3-capable processors also support SSE3, as far as I know.
<Turl> ok rww, it said sse & sse2, but I was confused with the 3 s's in ssse3 :p
<siegie> are kubuntu jaunty user who are also experiencing flickering of the icons in dolphin?
<bruce89> incidentally, why do you need to know your CPU supports SSE3?
<Turl> bruce89: I was talking with a mac fanboy, who asked me whether I could install macos on my laptop or not, and as far as I know, you need sse3 for that, so I checked on /proc/cpuinfo to answer him
<Turl> but I won't install macos on this anyway, I just don't like that apple SO
<bruce89> heh
<TuTUXG> there are patches for sse2 compatible
<Turl> I just upgraded my good ol' pentium3 from Intrepid to Jaunty, everything went smooth :)
<TuTUXG> i dont think atom support sse3 neither
<bruce89> I'm slumming it without SSE3
<unixdawg> intel atom does not have sse2/3
 * DanaG doesn't like Apple's attitude.
<DanaG> =þ
<Turl> now the pentium3 is a fast-booter, it boots even faster than my dad's P4 2.8Ghz HT with XP. Jaunty rulz :p
 * Turl doesn't like apple bricks
<TuTUXG> well, actually the new 45nm atom does support ssse3
<TuTUXG> n2xx series
<TuTUXG> P4s are sinkers
<Turl> well, even a livecd on that same pc boots faster that the hadr
<Turl> hard-disk installed xp*
<bruce89> yikes, Qt looks interesting in GNOME
<TuTUXG> i remember how my first laptop (p3 256mb) boots xp
<Turl> qt on gnome looks like win95 windows :p
<TuTUXG> i like using ktorrent under gnome
<Turl> TuTUXG: how many Ghz? my pc matches your ram/cpu config :p
<Turl> Transmission works best for me
<TuTUXG> Turl, i think it was 800mhz
<TuTUXG> or even slower
<Turl> TuTUXG: mine is a bit faster, 1Ghz
<TuTUXG> not comparable, mine was a laptop
<Turl> I think that it can be a decent machine if I add a little more ram, my lappy is most of the time just using 800Mhz :p
<bruce89> Turl: not now it doesn't, it uses GTK+ for the drawing, so the effect is rather odd
<Turl> bruce89: cool, I'll install picard later and check it out :=
<Turl> :)*
<TuTUXG> TuTUXG, i miss that laptop, it was a lenovo before they bought ibm
<bruce89> so it looks the same, but acts differently (buttons wrong way round etc.)
<TuTUXG> bruce89, i really cannot tell the difference of a kde4 app under gnome rather than kde4
<bruce89> I can't help but feel as if it's EEE
<Turl> EEE?
<TuTUXG> eeepc i guess he means
<bruce89> I was going for something else, but never mind
<TuTUXG> ...
<Turl> what about the dell mini 9?
<TuTUXG> i rather choose hp mini
<TuTUXG> or the new eeepc with 10' led
 * bruce89 sees a 10 inch screen with only one pixel on it
<TuTUXG> how so
<Turl> LOL
<bruce89> LED being a Light Emitting Diode
<TuTUXG> oh
<TuTUXG> led backlighting lcd
<Turl> btw, what was broken in udev? haven't noticed anything odd recently
<hggdh> Turl, a loop on boot while mounting/recognising LVMs
<ubuntu_> how can i mount ext4 as ext3?
<Turl> hggdh: can you explain me what a LVM is? I was always offered to make one on the setup program, but always answered no
<Turl> ubuntu_: iirc, if your ext4 uses extends, you simply can't
<ubuntu_> ah i see
<hggdh> LVM is Logical Volume Manager: you can set up your harddisk under LVM, allowing for extending the partitions, even across different physical disks
<ubuntu_> but intrepid has support for ext4 right? is it ext4dev or something? the reason im doing this is last batch of updates broke my jaunty, grub says error 13: unknown or unsupported executable format when trying to boot into jaunty. Anyone else experiencing it?
<bruce89> I got 24 myself
<Turl> hggdh: is LVM compatible with other OSes? (windows vista/xp mainly)
<cwillu> ubuntu_, grub doesn't have support for ext4 while using extents, you need to use grub2 or a seperate boot aprtition
<cwillu> Turl, no
<Turl> cwillu: and can I use part of my disk with LVM and another part without?
<bruce89> cwillu: ah, is that why it didn't work
<hggdh> Turl, no
<Turl> hggdh: is LVM related with M$ "dynamic disk" ?
<cwillu> bruce89, and it's cute too, because if you upgrade an existing partition, and turn on extents, your old kernels will still boot, because only new files will use extents :)
<cwillu> Turl, similar idea, yes
<cwillu> Turl, yes, you can make any particular block devices part of an lvm
<bruce89> cwillu: so in other words, I need to use grub2
<cwillu> Turl, hell, I've got a raid10 for testing that is across 4 partitions on a single drive :p
<cwillu> bruce89, or a separate boot partition
<cwillu> bruce89, grub2 is pretty painless though
<bruce89> right, just as well it is
<Turl> cwillu: heh :p
<Turl> cwillu: try to use a USB flash drive :)
<cwillu> Turl, well, it's on a usb external right now, but it's a rotary drive on that, not flash :p
<bruce89> out of interest how do I get the "change theme" thing appear in KDE's system settings, I want to change kstars' theme
 * cwillu is behind the times, is still using gnome :p
<Turl> cwillu: do you have any idea how much does an internal2external disk "converter" costs?
<cwillu> not very much
<Turl> I mean, that boxes you put your hdd inside and plug it with usb
<bruce89> so am I, I can just about tolerate kstars
<cwillu> hell, with a sata drive, there isn't even any electronics necessary
<cwillu> (in that alot of enclosures have an esata port, which is preferable to a usb port if you have one
<Turl> cwillu: my PC doesn't have an eSATA port :p
<cwillu> fix that first :p
<Turl> well, it says esata, but it's covered and has no connector :/
<Turl> it's a laptop, so I guess I cannot do anything (apart from hoping you can get an esata port using ExpressCards :p
<ubuntu_> anyone else experiencing problems with today's update, ubuntu wont boot grub says error 13: unsupported/unknown executable format
<siegie> just booted, and had no problem
<Turl> ubuntu_: I didn't upgrade grub nor kernels so I don't see why this would happen?
<bruce89> och well, bye kstars
<hggdh> turl, the idea is similar, but I would bet the implementations are very different
<ubuntu_> Turl: there was a kernel update, whats strange it didnt have a minor version so basically it update 2.6.26-8 with 2.6.28-8
<ubuntu_> Turl: also im using ext4 here converted from ext3 with extents and all the feauters of ext4 enable
<ubuntu_> err enabled
<Turl> ubuntu_: I didn't get a kernel upgrade today, maybe your apt mirror is  broken or something?
<ubuntu_> can reinstall grub from intrepid? does it know about ext4?
<ubuntu_> hm
<Turl> try reinstalling the kernel and see if it fixes grub
<Turl> ubuntu_: intrepid kernel doesn't know about ext4 :(
<ubuntu_> Turl: yesterday maybe? i havent updated for two days
<Turl> try using a jaunty live cd
<bruce89> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext4#GRUB_Error_13
<ubuntu_> is there any way to chroot into an installation and enable network?
<Turl> ubuntu_: I believe so
<Turl> chroot /your/mounted/install
<Turl> and then do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<Turl> you might need to mount your devices and whatelse too
<bruce89> is there anything interesting that you need to do when installing grub2?
<Turl> bruce89: install the grub-pc I think, and it'll copy over your config etc
<bruce89> nothing else?
<Turl> then you boot with grub2 and if it works, you run a command that deletes grub legacy
<bruce89> right, that's fine
<bruce89> I assume kernel upgrades are transparent
<Turl> (when you install grub2, you'll have grub1 chainload grub2)
<Turl> bruce89: yes, if you install the grub2 from the repos
<bruce89> good, (hopefully) will be bacl
<Turl> bruce89: bear in mind the way of modifying the grub config is totally different
<Turl> so if you want to, for example, put XP first in the list, you'll have to investigate a little
<bruce89> doesn't matter, I've only got Jaunty and Fedora, and I don't care about the order
<Turl> do you have the "remote backup server (rsync)" thing on your "service configuration" window?
<Turl> just disabled it, hope nothing bad happens
<Turl> I think I'll install grub 2 too :D
<Turl> grub 1 is slooooooow :p
<Turl> well, I'm leaving
<Turl> bye guys!
<bruce89> error 11
<bruce89> although I managed to boot into Fedora
<bruce89> fixed
<usser> wow that update really broke something, something screwed up, kernel grub i dunno.
<helo> i'm still having trouble getting anything besides the 'pc speaker' to produce any sound on this 82801G in my hp mini... worked great in intrepid
<helo> all audio players act as if they are playing, and the mixers are all settable with alsamixer
<helo> i just don't get any sound
<Stralytic> helo, did you install jaunty or upgrade from intrepid?
<helo> i upgraded from intrepid
<Stralytic> i installed jaunty, and wasnt added to the audio group
<helo> hmmm
<Stralytic> try killing pulseaudio and then:
<Stralytic> aplay /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/dialog-question.wav
<helo> no errors, but no sound :/
<Stralytic> lsmod, see if you have snd_hda_intel there
<Stralytic> i assume that is what the hp mini uses
<helo> yeah, it is there (and was what worked in intrepid)
<Stralytic> does that aplay thing work with a sudo in front of it?
<helo> behaves exactly the same
<Stralytic> bugger
<helo> pulseaudio keeps restarting itself though...
<Stralytic> i assume you've upgraded to the latest packages? i think there was a  bug in pulseaudio a few weeks ago
<helo> yeah, just did a full upgrade a few hours ago (and rebooted)
<helo> maybe i'll try it without X running
<helo> no pulse for sure then... heh
<Stralytic> yeah, good idea
<helo> ok, i may be back in a bit... thanks for the suggestions
<helo> hmm... no luck
<helo> should there be a mute option on the PCM alsamixer meter?
<helo> there is not one... maybe it is forced muted?
<Stralytic> not sure, there is a mute option on mine
<helo> hrm
<Stralytic> if the aplay doesn't work with pulseaudio killed then i'd say it's a mixer issue
<helo> if i plug something into my headphone jack, it plays through my laptop's speaker... hmm
<helo> hrm... well it did for a minute... wth
<helo> now it is just popping and clicking
<helo> what determines whether an audio jack is output or input?
<Guest10853> can anyone help me with a livecd customization issue?
<Guest10853> I'm trying to remove packages to make the image smaller. I had a 720mb image so I used apt-get remove --purge gnome-games* ubiquity evolution* which freed up about 135mb, but now when I build the image it's 745 mb (actually 25mb BIGGER) ! Anyone have any idea why?
<Adys> the keybind problem is back again... was fixed for like a couple of days :/
<Adys> alt-f1 always opens the panel menu, even if i tell it to open a terminal
<tech404> I am finding contradicting information with google.... could someone please tell me what kind of support jaunty will have for GPT?
<WT-Udev> tech404: I don't use GPT with ubuntu my self, however I do have another system, and I can't remember how I did it, but GPT and grub (1) aren't completely incompatiable.  Though like I said, I don't remember the voodo I did to get that working.  I have no idea what Jaunty's position on it will be though, so I can't really give you a good answer.
<tech404> WT-Udev: Thank you for your reply anyways. Maybe someone else will see my question in a bit.
<WT-Udev> Oh there is one thing I can tell you
<WT-Udev> Linux, at least recently, still hasn't supported > 15 partitions per disk
<WT-Udev> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+question/60466
<tech404> WT-Udev: I unpacked the jaunty kernel and the config file says its compiled to support it and the jaunty version of grub2 says it supports it. I guess thats enough to give it a try. Thanks again for getting back to me.
<WT-Udev> tech404: yes, grub 2 is supposed to support it; if you can get grub2 working
<tech404> I've got it working with intrepid... it really takes its time drawing windows but it boots without fail for me.
<WT-Udev> Yeah, I remember 'drawing' using bios calls in my x86 assembly class.  -massively- slow
<Lounge> WT-Udev: i was wondering if "network-manager' is gonna make a come back in jaunty?
<WT-Udev> Lounge: dunno, but it's already the default for network configuration on my laptop.  It actually understands different wifi networks and types too
<Lounge> when i type 'sudo network-manager' it returns 'command not found' im i doing it wrong?
<WT-Udev> NetworkManager << case sensitive?
<WT-Udev> also, shouldn't you call it via
<andersk> Network Manager is started via its initscript: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<WT-Udev> /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start/stop/restart ?
<WT-Udev> Lounge: what issue are you actually having though?
<WT-Udev> tech404: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/Grub2ByDefault
<WT-Udev> GRUB2 will not be included on any CD images for jaunty, due to space considerations; it will only be available for installation to users who can download it from the network.
<WT-Udev> * grub2 is 1.3M+96K (.deb sizes). grub-common will be needed on the CDs anyway for jaunty to support XFS, but the grub-pc package probably won't fit.
<Lounge> well i just don't see "network" in the system-->administration anymore.. it made things so much easier for me
<WT-Udev> I use xubuntu, no clue where that is
<Lounge> not sure if it got deprecated
<WT-Udev> I do know you can configure it in xubuntu by right-clickign on the network icon in the tray
<Lounge> doesn't allow me to unlock it
<tech404> yeah I was planning on installing grub2 from chroot after the install.
<Lounge> and so i'll need to know the terminal command to launch it with with root
<WT-Udev> Well, technically you can grab grub2 during install and it should present it as an option according to what I read, at least that's the idea.   However even if not, chaning boot-loaders can be done in normal mode.
<WT-Udev> The change will only matter on next boot
<tech404> Lounge: I don't remember the name but what you are trying to launch is not NetworkManager. It's some kind of front end.
<tech404> Sorry that's not more help.
 * WT-Udev searches for the package owning that init file, then for it's files
<WT-Udev> nm-applet
<WT-Udev> /usr/bin/nm-connection-editor
<Lounge> yeah the network managing get real complicated in intepred :(
<WT-Udev> I know, I liked a little simple text file
<WT-Udev> I can't even find a way of bashing changes in to it from shell mode
<Lounge> WT-Udev: thanks for finding it for me ^^
<Lounge> i guess the upside for the new networking is that it works better with wireless
<tech404> I'm off to tinker.... thanks for your help WT-Udev
<tech404> quit
<WT-Udev> Lounge: there is a small downside
<WT-Udev> it only really does one connection at a time
<Lounge> WT-Udev: i have a 2nd nic card (eth1) hooked up to an older tower via crossover cable, but i'll need to give eth1 a static
<WT-Udev> Lounge: dunno if it will work
<WT-Udev> you might have to check out server style configurations
<Lounge> seems that without the other tower powered up, i can't really edit eth1 with nm
<Lounge> actaully i stand corrected, i can't edit it at all
<Lounge> gonna have to edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<Lounge> ok added eth1 as static and address as 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.245, saved and restarted the network
<askand> Where do I find the bugreport about poor intel performance in Jaunty?
<maco> launchpad
<askand> askand: yep found it
<maco> you're talking to yourself?
<iandan> hi folks, i need some help: I'm planning to buy a new laptop with a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430 video chipset. do you know wherther I can find drivers for it?
<maco> you can always try a live cd, but if the card's been in existence for > 4-6 months, you should be fine
<iandan> maco, I don't have it yet :), I'm planning to buy it
<maco> oh not  in a store then, you mean?
<maco> well ati cards are supported in general
<iandan> No. I want to buy it from an online shop
<maco> ati has drivers on their site, and ubuntu ships whatever ati has made available around release
<maco> the hardware driver manager thingy can download and install the ati drivers for you
<iandan> so... should I risk and buy it?
<maco> iandan: you could check ati's site and see if that card is listed currently
<maco> if they have drivers for it for linux right now, then jaunty will very very likely support it
<maco> at worst, you use vesa and miss out on 3d acceleration til karmic
<maco> or until ati makes drivers available and you manually install them
<iandan> I checked ATI support site and they support ATI Radeon 3000 series, but it says nothing for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430 (or mobility 3000 series)
<maco> could possibly call during business hours and ask them what drivers to use for that card on linux
<maco> i doint know if they differentiate the mobility ones for drivers
<iandan> I think they do because they have listed Radeon and Mobility Radeon
<iandan> I'll try to call them, or something
<iandan> thank you!
<scizzo-> anyone else using dual monitors in jaunty with notify-osd enabled?
<scizzo-> I want to see if anyone can reproduce the bug: #334226
<scizzo-> !bug 334226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334226 in notify-osd "Dual monitor keeps notify on right most window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334226
<baoji> Hello. Has anyone had trouble with garbled fonts for KDE4 in Jaunty? GTK and KDE3 apps still display properly. Updating the font-cache doesn't seem to have helped.
<mnemo> for the last few days I've been unable to open JPG, PNG files from nautilus... all I get is the "opening file blah..." thing in the taskbar but the file never finishes loading and eye of gnome never comes up.... does anyone else have this problem? is it a known bug; if so what the LP bug num??
<maco> mnemo: can you open them in eog from the cli?
<mnemo> nope, then it says "error while loading shared library libgnome-desktop-2.so.7"
<mnemo> no such file or dir
<maco> well there you go
<maco> eog cant run because of that error
<maco> id suggest searching for that library name
<mnemo> indeed, yeah I just did
<mnemo> nothing in LP it seems
<mnemo> and I assume it didnt repro on your machine?
<WT-Udev> libgnome-desktop-2-11 - Utility library for loading .desktop files - runtime files
<WT-Udev> mnemo: are you using mixed repositories?  That is 9.04 and something else?
<mnemo> its jaunty
<mnemo> i got mediubuntu too, is that a problem?
<mnemo> the only thing I installed from there was skype
<WT-Udev> Not if you're using mediubuntu jaunty
<WT-Udev> try opening a terminal
<mnemo> yea I am
<WT-Udev> sudo apt-get update
<WT-Udev> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mnemo> yeah I did, i got the latest
<mnemo> i also rebooted
<WT-Udev> Just to make sure you haven't missed anything
<mnemo> i had this problem for 3-4 days now
<maco> with 2.25.91, i can launch eog
<mnemo> dpkg -l | grep libgnome-desktop says I got two versions installed
<mnemo> -2-11 and -2-7
<mnemo> is that what you have as well?
<mnemo> wait no... the -2-7 has status (rc) at the left
<maco> that's 2.25.91 of eog
<mnemo> this is what I got:
<mnemo> http://pastebin.com/m6d1b34d1
<mnemo> i wonder if the (rc) version of libgnome left some cruft in the config files or something?
<mnemo> maco: if you start eog under gdb and do "info sharedlibrary" inside it, which version of libgnome-desktop is your eog using??
<mnemo> maco: actually, can you run "ldd `which eog` | grep desktop" ??
<maco> no sharedlibraries loaded at this time
<maco> libgnome-desktop-2.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11 (0xb7f3c000)
<WT-Udev> That's correct then
<mnemo> ahh, so your eog loads the proper libgnome-desktop then but mine decides to look for some old version?
<mnemo> this is what my ldd says: http://pastebin.com/m7200c103
<WT-Udev> Actually...
<WT-Udev>     --- libgnome-desktop-2-11 (>= 1:2.25.90)
<WT-Udev> that's what my package manager says
<WT-Udev> Your eog is static linking the wrong thing
<WT-Udev> Hum...
<WT-Udev> ls -l /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop*
<WT-Udev> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     28 2009-02-18 08:06 /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11 -> libgnome-desktop-2.so.11.2.1
<WT-Udev> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 160688 2009-02-17 05:34 /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11.2.1
<WT-Udev> That's all I get on my system
<WT-Udev> You should get something very similar
<mnemo> i get: http://pastebin.com/m5d4c8120
<mnemo> i also tried "sudo apt-get install --reinstall eog" now and it didnt solve it either
<d-b> hi there i'm having some problems removing / making an initrd for the 2.6.27-11-server kernel whilst i'm upgraing
<d-b> is this a known issue ? if so how should i fix it ? hold the package or ...
<WT-Udev> d-b: the bugs database would be much more helpful
<WT-Udev> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<d-b> WT-Udev: yes but i was wondering if some one hit it recently
<d-b> and more importantly how should i fix it the best way
<d-b> the bug is actually related to changes in udev (i'm guessing)
<WT-Udev> bug 332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<WT-Udev> Read that then
<WT-Udev> mnemo: sudo apt-get check
<d-b> WT-Udev: that would be an issue if that as my default kernel i boot from.
<d-b> thank you for the link ^^
<WT-Udev> d-b: generally, upgrading you shouldn't re-make the kernel/initrd anyway, at least not until after it's already upgrading.
<d-b> agreed
<d-b> mmm odd i can only see a 2.6.27-11 in my repos but i know there is a 2.6.28
<WT-Udev> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<WT-Udev> update-manager -d
<WT-Udev> mnemo: any luck on the apt-get check?
<DPic> did the latest update break sound for everyone?
<mnemo> WT-Udev: no, but I just found out what it was... for some weird reason I had a eog binary in /usr/local... I must have accidentally ran make install with that prefix while testing some patch..
<mnemo> WT-Udev: thanks for the help though, it works now
<WT-Udev> Geeze
<WT-Udev> that's annoying
<TuTUXG> how do i reload alsa?
<WT-Udev> oh that's annoying, ubuntu doesn't have an init level alsa service....
<TuTUXG> I lost all my sound devices
<WT-Udev> It's got pulseaudio, but no alsa
<TuTUXG> now in sound control i only have null output(pulseaudio mixer)
<TuTUXG> WT-Udev, any idea?
<WT-Udev> TuTUXG: I told mplayer to use Alsa when that happend.
<WT-Udev> I had bigger issues (udev) to worry about at the time.
<TuTUXG> hum...
<DPic> TuTUXG, i think the latest update did this to everyone
<DPic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6796718#post6796718
<mnemo> yeah my audio certain is broken
<TuTUXG> DPic, sweet
<maco> WT-Udev: sudo alsa force-reload
<DPic> maco, didn't work
<maco> that's how you force it to reload the modules and junk
<maco> that's all i was answering
<DPic> o, sorry
<WT-Udev> Oh that's -nice-
<WT-Udev> Thanks maco
<TuTUXG> DPic, any work around?
<DPic> TuTUXG, don't think so. looks like we'll all just have to wait for a fix to be released
<TuTUXG> aha
<TuTUXG> so now im force to work
<d-b-ubuntu> hi WT-Udev what was that link /
<DPic> TuTUXG, haha me too
<WT-Udev> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<WT-Udev> update-manager -d
<d-b-ubuntu> An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'intrepid' is not supported with this tool.
<d-b-ubuntu> rofl.
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: what are you trying to upgrade from?
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: nar i'm on jaunty now... which is the funny part.
<d-b-ubuntu> well i should be ... meh WT-Udev what was that link i'm trying to fix my issue. so i can finish the upgrade
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: lsb_release -r
<d-b-ubuntu> nm got it
<d-b-ubuntu> sb_release -r
<d-b-ubuntu> Release:	9.04
<WT-Udev> Hum... you're already upgraded
<WT-Udev> odd
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: mmm yeah but i'm still stuck at the initrd problem :(
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: have you tried sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade?
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: .... yeah of course
<d-b-ubuntu> i did that before now the initrd is being stupid.
<d-b-ubuntu> i don't want a 2.6.27 kernel ...
<WT-Udev> sudo update-initramfs -c -k `uname -r`
<WT-Udev> Oh, replace the `` section with 'all'
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: i know
<WT-Udev> Yes, any errors resulting from that?
<d-b-ubuntu> ah ?
<WT-Udev> update-initramfs -c -k all
<WT-Udev> any errors?
<d-b-ubuntu> done that already
<d-b-ubuntu> cpio: ./bin/udevinfo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<d-b-ubuntu> and no i can't apt-get update and apt-get upgrade because it will complain to dpkg ... can't i force it to ignore the updating of initrd ?
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: there's something wrong with something on your system
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: why ?
<WT-Udev> My 9.04 has -no- udevinfo in the initrds and no udevinfo anywhere that which looks
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: mmm. interesting.
<d-b-ubuntu> in that case are there 9.04 cds out atm ? /on mirros (for alpha)
<WT-Udev> sudo aptitude reinstall busybox-initramfs initramfs-tools initscripts module-init-tools
<d-b-ubuntu> ah i have no initscritps
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: manual install time ?
<d-b-ubuntu> if you give me a link i can click it ...
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: just drop re from the install
<d-b-ubuntu> ah ?
<d-b-ubuntu> can't i get it to hold the making of the initrd ?
<d-b-ubuntu> like i asked earlier ...
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: I don't believe you can
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: and why not .. its just an instructions somewhere ... telling my install to do it
<d-b-ubuntu> i dont' want that kernel..
<WT-Udev> There are some things you can try if you absolutely must, but just try sudo aptitude  install busybox-initramfs initramfs-tools initscripts module-init-tools  first
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: it doesn't matter, you don't -have- to reboot
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: cant unless there is a magic force option
<WT-Udev> Let it make an initrd you won't need
<WT-Udev> Just -try- installing the packages it needs to make one first.
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: like i said dpkg goes oh no you need to fix this first
<d-b-ubuntu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<WT-Udev> Pastebin ( paste.ubuntu.com ) ... Ok, run that THEN pastebin what that says.  If nothing else we can force it to remove the package, I think...  Hum, that might not work either.
<d-b-ubuntu>  WT-Udev sure your not oing to see anything extra
<d-b-ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122767/
<d-b-ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122768/
<popey> anyone else seeing audio breakage on intel in jaunty today?
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: that last one was from running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ???
<d-b-ubuntu> yeah
<d-b-ubuntu> mmm can you tell me what /bin/udevinfo is
<d-b-ubuntu> as it seems ok to have blank files for the rest of it
<WT-Udev> Like I said, I have NOTHING there
<d-b-ubuntu> rofl ?
<WT-Udev> There IS no such file
<d-b-ubuntu> mmm.
<d-b-ubuntu> its fine i think i have worked how it is a link to /sbin/udevadm
<d-b-ubuntu> i win
<d-b-ubuntu> ^^
<d-b-ubuntu> rofl at lulz in the files i wanted but didn't reallyneed
<WT-Udev> Ok
<WT-Udev> d-b-ubuntu: Don't forget to remove that file and do the initrd regeneration before rebooting
<d-b-ubuntu> WT-Udev: i'm not stupid
<d-b-ubuntu> sorry but yeah well i just had some fun with making an initrd with some 'lulz' as required files so ... i'm not going to leave it in a non-working state ^^
<d-b-ubuntu> thank you for you help ^^.
<urkki> How do I install Skype?
<urkki> Ah, medibuntu...?
<WT-Udev> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WT-Udev> hum... no
<WT-Udev> !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<WT-Udev> !mediubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu
<WT-Udev> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<WT-Udev> There you go, you had the right spelling
<BonezAU> hi, I want to play with jaunty in a VM. If I want the most current install, am I better off downloading Alpha 4 then downloading all update with apt or the daily build?
<dns53> they should end up the same so it should not matter, there could be occasinally problems with the upgrade scripts but they are extreemly rare
<BonezAU> basically what i want to know is, does the current daily build have any major known issues or should it be ok to use that?
<BonezAU> ok thanks
<BonezAU> so alpha 4 + fully updated is identical to the 'daily-live' ISO?
<dns53> yes, it's only when you get a buggy package that does not uninstall then install the new version there may be a problem with that package
<BonezAU> sweet thanks...
<BonezAU> gotta reboot my pc... bbl
<BonezAU> cheers
<AlanJenkinsLapto> hey can someone wiht the jaunty sound issues confirm something for me?
<marijus> yes
<AlanJenkinsLapto> can you please try doing these commands:
<AlanJenkinsLapto> sudo -i
<AlanJenkinsLapto> pulseaudio &
<AlanJenkinsLapto> paplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<AlanJenkinsLapto> see if you hear anything
<marijus> my pulseaudio douesnt work since todays updates...
<AlanJenkinsLapto> marijus: yes I know
<AlanJenkinsLapto> just try those commands
<AlanJenkinsLapto> mine is in the same boat but for some reason under root pulseaudio works
<AlanJenkinsLapto> I believe there has been some change somewhere that is denying normal users pulseaudio from accessing the cards
<marijus> im using 0.9.15 from ppa though...
<AlanJenkinsLapto> ah ok im still on 0.9.14
<AlanJenkinsLapto> still run those commands see if the sound plays
<marijus> anyway... it works
<marijus> as sudo
<AlanJenkinsLapto> kk
<aprilhare> hello: i'm trying to connect to my wireless router using my laptop and jaunty. the router uses WPA-PSK security. will WPA Personal work?
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, works here
<TuTUXG> wpa2 personal
<aprilhare> ic
<aprilhare> doesnt here. might need to experiment more
<aprilhare> pops up "authenication required by wireless network" and gives me a choice between wep, leap and dynamic wep
<aprilhare> confusing
<AlanJenkinsLapto> lol
<AlanJenkinsLapto> ok guys found a way of getting sound working after the pulse update
<AlanJenkinsLapto> as I guessed its something to do with permissions
<AlanJenkinsLapto> if you open a terminal and cd /dev/snd/
<AlanJenkinsLapto> and run sudo chmod 777 *
<AlanJenkinsLapto> and then restart pulseaudio
<AlanJenkinsLapto> you can then listen to your music or whatever
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, thats not the right way, actually
<marijus> for me it says: Failed to open module "module-alsa-card": file not found
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, look at what group owns the files in /dev/snd and make sure you are a member of that group
<AlanJenkinsLapto> usser: did that
<shadowhywind> hay all random issue, knetworkmanager lately, when i select a wireless network, it doesn't even act as it is trying to connect to it
<AlanJenkinsLapto> usser: for some odd reason didnt work tho
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, hm
<AlanJenkinsLapto> usser: unless the user needs execute rights on it O.o
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, no not really
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, crw-rw----+ thats my permissions
<AlanJenkinsLapto> mine were until I just did 777 to test my theory
<AlanJenkinsLapto> just changed em back now (gonna see if i can get the group working again)
<TuTUXG> AlanJenkinsLapto, that does work
<TuTUXG> AlanJenkinsLapto, how to change them back?
<AlanJenkinsLapto> TuTUXG: sudo chmod 660 *
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, also i remember i had to fiddle with it, groups that i remember i needed is plugdev and audio
<TuTUXG> AlanJenkinsLapto, so which group should be add to?
<AlanJenkinsLapto> usser: ah I just did audio didnt think of plugdev
<AlanJenkinsLapto> thats probs why it did not work then
<aprilhare> aww jaunty doesn't support my laptops built-in memory card reader
<aprilhare> :)
<aprilhare> got the wireless working though
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, make sure that files there are owned by root:audio
<AlanJenkinsLapto> mmm usser i was already a member of plugdev
<AlanJenkinsLapto> usser: they are checked that
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, can u run alsamixer without 777 perm?
<AlanJenkinsLapto> nope doesnt detect the cards
<usser> weird
<AlanJenkinsLapto> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<AlanJenkinsLapto> anyway brb gonna reboot to make sure it has realised I have added myself to the audio group
<usser> did you relogin after you added yourself to audio
<AlanJenkinsLapto> usser: I did but it didnt seem to work
<AlanJenkinsLapto> gonna try a reboot
<AlanJenkinsLapto> brb
<usser> ok good luck
<AlanJenkinsLapto> mmm still not working usser
<usser> AlanJenkinsLapto, well i guess leave it at 777, cant see any harm in that :)
<AlanJenkinsLapto> mmm suppose not
<WT-Udev> Oh what a lovely upgrade
<WT-Udev> Make a new group 'audio' and don't add existing users to it on upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> The Silence of the Linux ?
<AlanJenkinsLapto> WT-Udev: it does however add the pulse group to the list
<AlanJenkinsLapto> but that obviously doesnt work =)
<TuTUXG> hum, my epson printer's not working
<Sa[i]nT> Is there any screenshots of JJ up yet?
<usser> WT-Udev, what a lovely upgrade, bork a new kernel setup stage, so grub doesnt recognize it, its still alpha you kind of expect things like that ;)
<WT-Udev> Did anyone file the audio owner stuff yet?
<aprilhare> trying jaunty using alpha 4 cd and i think it has audio issues - a "popping" sound after audio is played
<aprilhare> is this expected?
<diginux> uggh
<diginux> i just did the latest updates for jaunty, now after my computer is finished booting, both the monitors just turn off, no X or console or anything :(
<diginux> how do i tell ubuntu to just boot into terminal mode with no x?
<WT-Udev> diginux: I think that's the recovery mode option
<diginux> WT-Udev: yeah, i am in recovery mode right now, i'd like to boot into normal mode though, with just text, and see if I can figure out what is going on
<WT-Udev> You need to disable gdm
<WT-Udev> Unfortunately I set my laptop to shut down... so I don't ... actually my router might be close enough
<diginux> ok, also, how do i stop the plash screen from appearing during boot, so i can see whats going on
<WT-Udev> ls /etc/rc?.d/*gdm
<WT-Udev> update-rc.d -h
<diginux> yeah, i know how to do that
<diginux> i also want to know how to drop into text mode during the actual booting process
<WT-Udev> diginux: that's easy hit e in grub, and then select the quiet line, press d to delete it
<diginux> WT-Udev: thanks
<diginux> bbiab
<WT-Udev> diginux: you also
<WT-Udev> want to get rid of splash or whatever it is
<diginux> quick question, what would cause gdm to fail, but Xorg to not have anything in the error log?
<diginux> nm, think I found it...
<gwern> so I just upgraded to jaunty for a bug report, and I've noticed something - .gnomerc seems to be getting ignored, ie I have 'export WINDOW_MANAGER=xmonad' and that worked fine in intrepid, but in jaunty GNOME comes up with Metacity every time. any ideas?
<gwern> (obviously I've been unable to find any existing bug reports)
<gwern> changing it to WINDOW_MANAGER=/home/gwern/bin/bin/xmonad doesn't help either, so I don't think it's any sort of path problem
<gwern> (maybe I'll just symlink metacity to xmonad...)
<diginux> WT-Udev: got my problem fixed, how do i re-enable gdm? update-rc.d gdm add gives me some error missing LSB information
<WT-Udev> update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults
<WT-Udev> so
<WT-Udev> update-rc.d gdm defaults
<WT-Udev> probably
<diginux> got it, thanks!
<diginux> forgot it was a different syntax
<diginux> too used to gentoo yet :)
<cwillu> gdm is missing the lsb header block though, kinda a long standing problem :)
<WT-Udev> Yeah
<gwern> so, turns out there's something funky in my ~/.gconf that's causing this
<gwern> strange
<UnixDawg_> wow I just update dmy laptop 2 days ago and now there is a full update
<UnixDawg_> geesh
<Pici> I always do a full-upgrade
<UnixDawg_> it will have to wait till tonight
<UnixDawg_> well 2 days ago it was 256 megs of updates
<UnixDawg_> now it seems to be about the same
<charlie-tca> Jaunty updates are hitting hard right now.
<diginux> WT-Udev: so its weird, if i boot into text mode and start gdm manually, it works, if i let it start itself it gives me nothing
<diginux> ill wait until things settle with the latest round of updates before making a big fuss though
<WT-Udev> diginux: that sounds like a timing issue to me
<WT-Udev> ls /etc/rc?.d/*gdm*
<WT-Udev> /etc/rc0.d/K01gdm  /etc/rc1.d/K01gdm  /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm  /etc/rc3.d/S30gdm  /etc/rc4.d/S30gdm  /etc/rc5.d/S30gdm  /etc/rc6.d/K01gdm
<WT-Udev> Is that where your GDM is set?
<UnixDawg_> jaunty the new windows os
<UnixDawg_> lol
<UnixDawg_> ducking
<diginux> WT-Udev: hmm, it appears to only be set in init.d
<diginux> WT-Udev: i could have sworn it said it was making the symlinks though to the other rc levels..
<diginux> hmm
<CarlFK> whats the command to generate a vanilla xorg.conf?  (so I can add a line)
<WT-Udev> Run the command and test again
<UnixDawg_> xorxconfig
<UnixDawg_> xorgconfig
<CarlFK> -bash: xorgconfig: command not found - I was thinking soemthing like dpkg -reconfigure xorg-something
<WT-Udev> UnixDawg_: it's gdm, diginux had to disable it to fix something... but now the sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<WT-Udev> isn't fixing it
<UnixDawg_> CarlFK, seems ubuntu does not include
<UnixDawg_> it
<WT-Udev> You know, that is a bug
<diginux> has anyone here been having firefox+flash issues with jaunty?
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<WT-Udev> Even if it's not including it should at LEAST be a nearly empty shellscript to do the damn thing
<diginux> whenever i listen to npr(which uses flash), then close that window, it crashes ff
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: that's the one.  thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<danbhfive> diginux: I have found flash to be a bit unstable
<diginux> danbhfive: any chances it will stabilize in jaunty? flash was also hit and miss in ibex
<WT-Udev> diginux: I think you'd have to ask Adobe that question
<diginux> WT-Udev: :P
<danbhfive> you know what would be cool?, is an easy way to switch between gnash and adobe.  That way, you could at least use gnash where it works...
<BUGabundo> danbhfive: how about using galternatives?
<danbhfive> BUGabundo: Ill take a look, thanks
<danser> does anyone else notice heavy cpu usage by the latest firefox update?
<BUGabundo> nope
<diginux> danbhfive: yes
<diginux> danser: yes
<diginux> danbhfive: sorry
<diginux> danser: for me it seemed to be only when i was using flash though, but i havent had time to test extensively
<danser> diginux: ah, will test with flash disabled then
<danser> haven't disabled flash yet but restarted the browser after updating some hal packages, not sure whether it's related but firefox seems to act normal for now
<urkki> Touchpad in my laptop is not working, it has worked ok in hardy and intrepid
<martijn81> can someone backport ktorrent 3.2 to intrepid please?
<martijn81> anyone?
<danielsan474> there will be a chance for the new upstart version in 9.04?
<Volkodav> I just did an upgrade and I only have Null Output for Pulse
<Volkodav> that's it
<Volkodav> Anybody else another pulse f**k up ?
<martijn81> danielsan474: reading tweakers.net it is only going to be included on 9.10
<DoYouKnow> how come in the latest ubuntu I can't do "cat /bin/ls > /dev/audio" anymore?
<DoYouKnow> as a user
<DoYouKnow> my permissions got borked somehow
<DoYouKnow> weird
<DoYouKnow> had to do sudo chmod 666 /dev/audio
<UnixDawg_> 151 pkgs to update
<UnixDawg_> wholly crap
<cwillu> 151 packages of whole crap?  I somehow doubt that :p
<Volkodav> chmod 666 /dev/audio was my solution too
<shadeslayer> will there be  any harm to my machine if i install alpha on a Vbox??
<shadeslayer> and arent the alpha CD's available on a torrent??
<fosco__> no to the first
<fosco__> yes to the second
<shadeslayer> torrent please
<shadeslayer> where can i find it??
<shadeslayer> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<fosco__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/
<shadeslayer> which one is the torrent??
<shadeslayer> nm
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> thanks guys
<FFForever> after running this morning updates i have no sound and whne i launch alsamixer i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<SwedeMike> I lost sound as well.
<FFForever> SwedeMike, do u get the same thing on alsa mixer?
<SwedeMike> let me see
<SwedeMike> yes.
<FFForever> dtchen, any idea?
<Pici> Ah
<Ienorand> Are there any plans on fixing the way the desktop icons work for Jaunty, it's basiacally same old pain as ever...
<yofel> hm /dev/audio isn't the only one with wrong permissions - on my intel 945GME graphics card hardware rendering is disabled unless i chmod 666 /dev/dri/card0 :(
<yofel> which reduces fps in glxgears from 600 to 100
<maco> 666??
<maco> what are teh permissions before you chmod that?
<maco> and how'd you get 666 as opposed to something more...sane?
<yofel> it was 660, i tried 664 but that didn't help, 666 works
<FFForever> anyways to increase this?, chris@chris-laptop:~$ glxgears 7489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1497.722 FPS
<yofel> FFForever: graphics card?
<FFForever> laptop =\, nvidia something
<FFForever> 750m
<yofel> and what does 'glxinfo | grep render' give you?
<FFForever> direct rendering: Yes
<FFForever> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<FFForever>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<yofel> no idea then, sry
<FFForever> yofel, any idea on how 2 fix meh sound?
<yofel> no, same problem here
<yofel> FFForever: add yourself to group audio 'gpasswd -a your_name audio' and re-login
<nroot7> I am using Jaunty with compiz and my notifications are not well formed. Like volume bar's dont come up - only a translucent black box
<nroot7> how can i fix this
<DoYouKnow> hi... for some reason my /dev/audio keeps losing its user group permissions
<DoYouKnow> in the current build of jaunty
<DoYouKnow> so sound doesn't play
<DoYouKnow> brb, let's see if it sticks if I just logout and don't reboot
<DoYouKnow> well, some sounds play - like the login drumbeat
<DoYouKnow> but not after I log i
<DoYouKnow> *in*
<DoYouKnow> it shows up as pulseaudio null output
<DoYouKnow> in sound settings
<DoYouKnow> E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: No such file or directory
<DoYouKnow> after killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio
<DoYouKnow> this is a ati ixp ac97
<DoYouKnow> *an
<carlFK_lt> http://dpaste.com/1555/  pidgin crashs - how can I get a better bt?
<DoYouKnow> bt>
<DoYouKnow> ?
<DoYouKnow> bt?
<carlFK_lt> (gdb) bt
<carlFK_lt> that
<DoYouKnow> ah, backtrace
<DoYouKnow> so you're looking for a backtrace of pidgin with more information?
<DoYouKnow> that will help you debug the problem?
<carlFK_lt> well, not me personally - bu someone
<carlFK_lt> ill just post a bug report to lp
<DoYouKnow> ok
<DoYouKnow> well, I'm just a beginner and programming and stuff
<DoYouKnow> so I don't know much about it
<DoYouKnow> *at
<carlFK_lt> no prob
<Sjimmie> carlFK_lt: kill -s QUIT $(pidof banshee-1); cp ~/.config/banshee-1/log ~/Desktop/banshee.log
<Sjimmie> that creates an extensive logfile for the banshee-1 process, should work for any other process aswell I supose
<Sjimmie> and attach the banshee.log file that is now on your Desktop. The kill -s QUIT part of that command doesn't actually close Banshee; it tells Banshee to output more information useful for debugging.
<carlFK_lt> pgrep pidgin shows 7131, so kill -s 7131- where do I find it's log?
<Sjimmie> hmmm good question, in banshee's case in it's config dir, but I doubt if thats the same for pidgin
<Sjimmie> did you check pidgin bug reporting procedures?
<Sjimmie> carlFK_lt: or start it from a terminal and then watch in there?
<Sjimmie> carlFK_lt: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/TipsForBugReports
<UnixDawg_> 135 updated pkgs since sunday
<UnixDawg_> carl killall -9 pidgin
<carlFK_lt> siegie: did you look at the url I posted?
<akio> I wonder where I would find a guide to using vanilla kernel in ubuntu?
<akio> a moderatley easier one
<akio> It would be a first for me though.
<carlFK_lt> akio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten "My kernel howto"  not exactly what you asked for, but maybe wat you want
<akio> carlFK_lt: thanks, I was dreaming about using KMS
<bruce89> http://blog.redvoodoo.org/2009/02/jaunty-kernel-bits.html#
<bruce89> without the #
<bruce89> http://uwstopia.nl/blog/2008/07/totem-tab-support
<akio> cool
<akio> i see the kernel-ppa/mainline
<marijus2> akio: this kernel doesnt have kms enabled
<akio> hence the usage of the word "dreaming"
<akio> I believe it is enabled in 2.6.29
<akio> And that was what I was looking to learn more about using in my current environment.
<bruce89> out of interest, what is it?
<marijus2> kernel mode setting
<akio> extreme currently is a centos webhosting account
<akio> i have two machines with jaunty
<akio> one has a 915 and the other a 945 Intel GM(E) graphics chipsets
 * bruce89 feels very stupid
 * akio wonders why
<Sa[i]nT> My laptop has 945GM intel vid card lol.
<akio> they run smooth as silk
<marijus2> how do you get the stars infront of nickname?
 * bruce89 does /me
<akio> use "/me"
 * marijus2 :)
<marijus2> cool
<bruce89> I couldn't figure out what Kernel Mode Setting meant, but I suppose it doesn't matter
<akio> google it
<bruce89> ah, seamless mode setting
<akio> what interests me most is using the computer like the old days, console mode the whole time - only
<akio> currently that is almost impossible with one of my machines, a 1024x600 screen using intelfb
<akio> I have seen it accomplished but after much hacking.
<akio> KMS should make things a LOT easier
<zooko> Argh.  I just upgraded my box to jaunty, and it has somehow screwed up
<zooko>         my grub menu.  It gives a prompt saying "grub press escape in the next
<zooko>         X seconds to see the menu", and then X counts down from 2.
<zooko> But, if I hit escape then it flashes the menu (or something) for a
<zooko>         split second before going ahead and trying to book the jaunty kernel.
<zooko>         :-(
<zooko> also, once the jaunty kernel boots and everything starts, then when I log in it hangs instead of giving me a bash prompt.  :-(
<zooko> Same over ssh.
<bruce89> I doubt that's recoverable
<zooko> Oh wait, nevermind about the hanging part.
<zooko> It just wasn't showing me the prompt.
<zooko> :-)
<zooko> Now I can experiment with grub.
<bruce89> perhaps the motd updating thing
<zooko> Yeah, it showed the motd and then didn't show the prompt for a while.
<zooko> Yeah, now it doesn't do that since the motd is now upgraded.
 * zooko sees what happens if he joins #ubuntu+2...
<zooko> Aww.
<zooko> Not invited.
<ian1> is patch testing needed for this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/330476
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330476 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[965] render defects in google earth / atunnel screensaver (intrepid and jaunty-as-of-feb-3rd)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<bruce89> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<zooko> Hm.
<zooko> This time it definitely showed the grub menu for a second before going ahead and booting the first kernel in the list.
<zooko> I guess I can just edit my grub menu.lst and re-run update-grub if I ever want to boot a different kernel.  ;-)
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-26
<UnixDawg_> all updated
 * bruce89 hopes MS aren't suing TomTom over the "map patent"
<bruce89> oops, this isn't #osm
<jscinoz-m1330> Hey
<usser> hey
<carlFK_lt> xserver-xorg-input-elographics: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.4.99.905) but it is not going to be installed
<carlFK_lt> why the @#$@ not?
<usser> carlFK_lt, incomplete update? try running sudo apt-get update
<usser> carlFK_lt, and after it sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<carlFK_lt> did both
<usser> what happens if you try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<usser> that should give exact error
<bruce89> xserver-xorg-core conflicts with xserver-xorg-input-2.1 (provided by xserver-xorg-input-elographics)
<carlFK_lt>  apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<carlFK_lt> xserver-xorg-core:  Installed: 2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7
 * DanaG wonders when ATI will release a new fglrx.
<carlFK_lt> should't that satisfy >= 2:1.4 ?
<usser> carlFK_lt, yea same error here
<usser> carlFK_lt, maybe its not ready yet, its an alpha release not all packages are in consistent state
<bruce89> looks like xserver needs inputs which provide -input-4, not older versions
<DanaG> yay for freefall detection!
<usser> yay for synaptics multitouch gestures
<DanaG> And yay for 2.6.29 kernel packages (not actually on a PPA).... my suspend has never been so perfectly reliable, even in Windows.
<DanaG> Boo for Synaptics locking OUT multi-finger detection on this laptop's touchpad.
<bruce89> carlFK: the conflict was introduced on the 21st of January, with xorg-xserver 2:1.5.99.901-1
<bruce89> carlFK_lt: even
<carlFK_lt> bruce89: is there anything I can do to help move this along?
<bruce89> I don't know the reason, but I can only assume the driver wouldn't work, I suppose a bug could be filed for xserver-xorg
<bruce89> but not just now, LP is being upgraded
<carlFK_lt> heh
<RAOF> Yes: the reason is that the driver wouldn't work.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I tried nouveau again the other day... and it was just as cpu-devouring as the last time I'd tried.
<usser> DanaG, nah nouveau sucks, i really dont understand what all the fuss is about, nvidia is great when it comes to drivers, api's etc i mean look at cuda. What a godsend.
<carlFK_lt> I have been using nouveau for over a month - seemed OK to me
<carlFK_lt> usser: wen I use nvidia, if I unplug/plug in my firewire express card, the screen fills with a pretty pattern and my box hangs
<usser> firewire express card? wow that is cool!
<xxploit> anyone else getting a boot warning about synaptics being reset on resume?
<carlFK_lt> i try the "dont do that" work around, and can't avoid it enough
<usser> xxploit, yes thats normal
<usser> xxploit, as is cpufreq: no nforce2 chipset detected, they will remove those warnings once its released
<xxploit> ah ok thx for the headsup
<carlFK_lt> if I don't have a gdm installed, but just xorg, whats the right way to restart X from an ssh shell?
<carlFK_lt> "reboot" works. but I am sure there is better
<usser> carlFK_lt, killall Xorg
<carlFK_lt> thanks
<carlFK_lt> http://dpaste.com/1626/  what is it using for "Adding input device Elo TouchSystems" so I can read docs and see what I can tweak?
<carlFK_lt> cuz i think it is ignoring my MinX" "4061",  "MaxX" "51" (yeah, something whacky going on in general)
<carlFK_lt> (EE) TouchScreen: No device specified. - guess thats a problem ...
<snuffmeister> hey
<snuffmeister> can't install jaunty
<snuffmeister> installer doesn't open/work
<snuffmeister> any ideas?
<bruce89> which installer?
<maco> live cd
<bruce89> probably not a good idea to use that installer
<bruce89> actually, what age is the CD
<snuffmeister> solved in another channel, i guess
<snuffmeister> cd is from one or 2 days ago, daily
<snuffmeister> and it was broken
<bruce89> ah
 * bruce89 doesn't trust ubiquity anyway
<snuffmeister> what are the disadvantages of upgrading against installing
<snuffmeister> because i've got an image of ibex here
<bruce89> upgrading can be problematic if you have any strange packages installed, or even if not
<bruce89> mind, I've never had any issues
<snuffmeister> i've always felt it leaves the computer full of junk
<bruce89> that too, but I do my best to clean it
<charlie-tca> Cd's from today work. yesterday and earlier may be broke
<snuffmeister> yes, but ubuntu-devel says alpha5 comes out tomorrow afternoon
<snuffmeister> so 've got mixed feelings about downloading the daily now
<bruce89> och, it's going to be almost exactly the same
<bruce89> and that's what rsync is fo
<snuffmeister> rsync?
<bruce89> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<bruce89> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<charlie-tca> That daily is the one that gets used if it passes all the testing
<charlie-tca> If you install from it and run the updates, you have the alpha5 on your system
<snuffmeister> wow
<snuffmeister> rsync is possibly one of the best tools i've seen
<bruce89> indeed, it's quite good for backups too
<milk> how i can get wine in jaunty jackalope? i need .15
<maco> isnt wine at 1.0?
<bruce89> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 7325 kB, installed size 54496 kB
<milk> no it has 1.1.15
<maco> oh i thought you were saying 0.15
<maco> i was like "er...thats ancient"
<bruce89> there never was a 0.15, the earliest with numbers was 0.9.0
<milk> $ pulseaudio --version
<milk> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<milk> I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges.
<milk> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<milk> N: main.c: Called SUID root and real-time and/or high-priority scheduling was requested in the configuration. However, we lack the necessary privileges:
<milk> N: main.c: We are not in group 'pulse-rt', PolicyKit refuse to grant us the requested privileges and we have no increase RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits.
<milk> N: main.c: For enabling real-time/high-priority scheduling please acquire the appropriate PolicyKit privileges, or become a member of 'pulse-rt', or increase the RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits for this user.
<milk> pulseaudio 0.9.14
<milk> Feb 25 19:57:49 ubuntu kernel: [  103.707088] warning: `pulseaudio' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<bruce89> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<milk> pulseaudio is broken in ubuntu
<milk> its implemented by a monkey
<milk> it does not integrate
<bruce89> not this again
<milk> the guy who put pulseaudio in ubuntu must read the documentation
<milk> so he can put it correctly
<milk> cuz he dont know how do it right
<milk> that why it put errors on my log and tells bad things
<milk> good bye!!
<bruce89> eejit
<dyf> hello
<dyf> why doesn't ubuntu adapt one sound system and stick with it instead of 4 different systems conflicting with each other (alsa, esd, pulseaudio.. etc)?
<bruce89> not you now
<dyf> what?
<bruce89> someone appeared here, ranted, then disappeared about 3 minutes ago
<rww> dyf: they're trying to adopt Pulseaudio only, but people keep bitching about it.
<dyf> rww: people wouldn't care as long as the sound works.. right now, it's pathetic.. each application screws up with sound
<dyf> frequent crashes
<dyf> everywhere
<dyf> is this the case with ubuntu 8.10?
<bruce89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/123110/ if you're interested in the rant, it was rather fun
<dyf> i'm not ranting.. just saying
<xxploit> i always end up just removing pulseaudio
<bruce89> yikes, the time on pastebin's wildly wrong
<dyf> bruce89: that was an obvious rant
<maco> hey how about you all stop and let me explain why pulse is breaking right now?
<maco> this is a development release. breakage is expected. many of pulse's reasons for breaking are actually due to craptastic drivers. those driver bugs are most easily exposed with pulse, so by enabling some experimental things in pulse, we can all find out which drivers are utterly broken and those drivers can be fixed to perform all around better
<maco> if the stuff cant be fixed by release, pulse will go back to the old, less experimental ways of usage
<maco> but since the experimental ways also fix some bugs, it'll be a matter of figuring out, closer to release, which way has fewer bugs
<maco> (obviously, right now experimental has more bugs, but people are working to fix that)
<dtchen> too bad milk didn't read http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/02/pulseaudio.html
<dtchen> dyf: read the above link, please
<maco> dtchen: you got a blog?!
<bruce89> or http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2009/02/25/pulseaudio/
<bruce89> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/02/18/cutting-off-your-nose
<bruce89> that list could go on
 * maco snorts at filesystem-munching bugs
<maco> dtchen: talking about 2 days ago, eh?
<bruce89> I remember after the (Hardy?) beta tag, there was a bad update to libc which broke everything
<dtchen> bruce89: yes, of course. that URL is from the perspective as the audio stack maintainer in Ubuntu.
<maco> bruce89: dtchen's link isnt a complaint about pulse
<maco> it's him telling us to suck it up and file bugs so he can fix it
<bruce89> I know, I read it
<maco> yes that was hardy, but libc wasnt the problme
<dtchen> rather, we already know where the problems lie, but the fix is not straightforward, and we will have to break backward compatibility
<maco> it was the compile flags
<dyf> bruce89: he's not supposed to rant.. i mean he's using a development release.. he shouldn't be expecting it to work as if it was stable
<dyf> that's just ignorant
<maco> dtchen: so, will we be seeing you on Planet Ubuntu?
<bruce89> dyf: no, clearly not
<dyf> maco: do you think pulseaudio is mature enough to be included?
<bruce89> I think that the whole "it's alpha" is a wee bit of an excuse in some cases
<dyf> it can be
<bruce89> things can be messed up in some non-critical, but big breaks shouldn't happend
<maco> dyf: pulseaudio itself hasnt caused me any problems, but my realtek codec's suckiness does present problems when glitch-free is enabled
<maco> problems in the form of sounding like my record player instead of my mp3 player
<dtchen> maco: no. i'm not a member.
<maco> dtchen: planet ubuntu users, then?
<maco> you're not still in one of the development teams?
<maco> cuz dont those give auto-membership?
<dtchen> no, i resigned my upload privileges.
<dyf> bruce89: did you read Fred's comment in your last link?
<dyf> it's interesting
<dtchen> i omitted the "it's just alpha; suck it up" bit, because that's *not* why pulseaudio is currently broken
<dtchen> read my OLF presentation, then reread my blog post
<bruce89> ich, blog comments are the lowest form of pondlife apart from Speak your branes
<dyf> bruce89: don't look at who said it, look at what's been said
<dtchen> the culprits lie in alsa-kernel and alsa-lib
<dyf> i am reading the other links atm
<dyf> just thought that comment had interesting opinion
<bruce89> TBH, I don't know enough to have an opinion on this
<maco> reading his presentation is easy....it's all pictures
 * bruce89 hardly ever has any need for speakers
<bruce89> actually, the only issues I've had with sound was back in Hoary
<MrGoodkat_> will the alpha 5 have better support for intels psb cards?
<maco> psb?
<maco> audio, video, net...?
<MrGoodkat_> sorry, video
<ian1> MrGoodkat_: intel video works OK, what problems are you having?
<MrGoodkat_> intels poulsbo is not supported
<MrGoodkat_> like the intel gma500
<MrGoodkat_> its intels video card for umpc's
<MrGoodkat_> quote from wiki: "There is no sufficient driver support for the GMA 500. The driver wasn't developed in-house and will not work with kernels newer than 2.6.24. Newer distributions like Ubuntu 8.10 with a newer kernel will not work properly."
<MrGoodkat_> so if im using 8.04 i could have graphic drivers (which according to ubuntu forums are not working properly) but no wifi, because the new atheros is not supported in 8.04
<MrGoodkat_> and if i use >8.10 i have wifi but no graphics driver
<MrGoodkat_> and vesa sucks
<snuffmeister> heya
<snuffmeister> uum, i just got today's daily live
<snuffmeister> put it on a pen drive and booted from this
<snuffmeister> install doesn't work
<snuffmeister> never did on any jaunty try
<snuffmeister> it doesn't even start, the first time there's actually a crash report
<snuffmeister> i tried ubiquity from the console but nothing
<snuffmeister> any ideas?
<ian1> anyone seeing jitter in Firefox?
<lws> Hey, question.   I can't get ath_pci to load at start
<lws> modprobe ath_pci works fine however.
<lws> I put ath_Pci in /etc/modules, and it still doesn't load at startup
<lws> Anyone know why ath_pci won't load at startup despite not being blacklisted in modprobe.d
<lws> ?
<lws> and also being SPECIFIED in /etc/modules?
<crdlb> did you blacklist ath5k?
<crdlb> and check dmesg?
<danbhfive> lws: maybe a leftover from intrepid?  Try installing linux-backports-modules
<lws> crdlb: Yeah
<lws> I blacklisted ath5k and I have backports, but not for this card
<lws> I can modprobe ath_pci manually and all is well
<lws> crdlb: You still around?  Or dnbhfive?
 * crdlb has no idea
<lws> I really wish that ath_pci would load. *sigh*
<lws> maybe because of where it's at?
<burner> anyone know how to get sound working in flash in firefox in kde?
<burner> a ha, nevermind
<z0d14k> I am running Jaunty and like it a lot.  I recently noticed a problem with my wireless.  My router is a dual radio.  I have 802.11b/g on 2.4GHz and 802.11n on 5GHz.  I used to use the 802.11n network for my laptop, but since going to Jaunty, I can't see the AP anymore, nor can I connect by manually specifying it.
<z0d14k> I should probably also mention Intel WiFi Link 5300 in a Lenovo, fully updated, and booted into the latest kernel.  Any ideas?
<matt__> kismet won't even see the AP.
<z0d14k> Sorry.....  I should know better than to run kismet while connected....  That comment from matt__ about kismet not working was me.  /me feels like a n00b....
<billybigrigger> maybe this kernel update will give my back my 5s on boot time
<^law^> helo
<flyapen> hi
<^law^> anybody here can help me for installing db2 v8 in ubuntu ?
<^law^> ?
<flyapen> what problem do you have with it ?
<^law^> i dunno how to install it
<flyapen> wich version do you want to install .
<^law^> v8.1 fixpack17
<^law^> i've downloaded the source from ibm it contains a lot of rpm so confusing @@
<scizzo-> flyapen: is this under jaunty or under intrepid?
<flyapen> you can try to install alien to convert it to a deb
<flyapen> scizzo: its law that has the problem
<scizzo-> ooo
<scizzo-> flyapen: yeah saw that now
<scizzo-> ^law^: read what I asked flyapen
<^law^> how do i know my ubuntu version ==''
<^law^> i 4got
<^law^> 8.04 or 8.10
<scizzo-> ^law^: lsb_release -c
<flyapen> join the ubuntu channel then, this is for the jaunty release
<^law^> ok
<^law^> thx
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you around ?
<BUGabundo> maco: ping
<scizzo-> morning
<BUGabundo> hi scizzo-
<BUGabundo> this seems calm today!
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: yes it really does
 * scizzo- got his first bug report approved yesterday for notify-osd at least
<scizzo-> :P
<tgpraveen> scizzo-: link for gub report?
<tgpraveen> *bug
<remoteCTR1> hi all!
<BUGabundo> I've filed 4 by now
<remoteCTR1> how can i actually upgrade from a standard release to the releasecandidates?
<BUGabundo> and have a new one on the queue
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: update-manager -d
<scizzo-> !334226
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 334226
<scizzo-> gah
<scizzo-> !bug 334226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334226 in notify-osd "Dual monitor keeps notify on right most window" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334226
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: but PLEASE RTFM aka release notes, and techical overview
<BUGabundo> nice scizzo-
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: thanks man
<BUGabundo> the spec says monitor with mouse
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: if you need the links ping me
<BUGabundo> one is already on /topic
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: if you are not familiar with how to do that then I would suggest to try things out on a virtualbox session or the like
<maco> BUGabundo: sorry, i'm working on homework
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: but i think i will skip the reading stuff; my prob is i got a brand new imb t500 here and hw support for that is ... errr... well i guess you know what i wanna say...
<BUGabundo> np maco.
<BUGabundo> I was going to make you a kestion
<BUGabundo> but it can wait
<maco> you dont by any chance know how to get those cute little calendar widgets that you choose the date in java, do you? gtk has them built-in...
<BUGabundo> kmail is having data corruption for me
<BUGabundo> no I don't maco
<BUGabundo> anybody else here using kmail ?
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: 334226 that is the bug
<tgpraveen> k
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: BUGabundo ok now you are making me suspicious, what is the problem with that, is it so tricky?
<BUGabundo> ahhhh?
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: no
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: but the candidates can also break system.....they _SHOULD_ not break but they can
 * BUGabundo $ pkill notify-osd 
<remoteCTR1> err i meant i am getting scizzo- well i am gonna risk that as i got nothing to loose
<remoteCTR1> omg sry it is a bit late already...
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: if you really want to upgrade then you need to read the topic of this channel
<remoteCTR1> ﻿/msg NickServ identify j3rusalem
<scizzo-> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<remoteCTR1> nice i think i am getting nuts:D
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: good choice of password
<scizzo-> :P
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: ok i got one more: how do i do that for kubuntu?
<remoteCTR1> ﻿/msg NickServ identify j3rusalem
<remoteCTR1> what the hell?:D
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: I am sorry its not out of rudeness but out of actually helping you learn....you need to read the instructions for the upgrade
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: nice knowing your password
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: that is the stable upgrate wiki
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: yaya i know, no idea why it writes it into the channel, theres no leading blank and nothing
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: I am not going to help someone that has no idea of howto in the first sentence to upgrade to a alphaX or RCX release....
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: ooo..
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: fair enuff, got a link for me pls?
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: in the topic
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: of this channel
<BUGabundo> there are too links I recommend
 * BUGabundo fetchs bookmarks
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: the links that BUGabundo mentioned are the goodie ones
<remoteCTR1> very nice guys, thanks so far
<remoteCTR1> err.. one more question: how unstable do you consider it to be?
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: for me jaunty works just fine
<tgpraveen> ff 3.1 aint gonna be in 9.04 is it?
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: as standard browser you mean?
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: pls dont laugh at me but my basic problem is i gotta deliver this laptop to a workmate, he needs it urgently (for productive purposes) and intrepid dont operate the hardware properly...
<tgpraveen> as the default version of firefox
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: I am not laughing... :)
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: thanks cos i am desperate:D
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: hmmm firefox are still developming 3.1 aren't they?
<tgpraveen> yeah but they are at beta3 or something
<tgpraveen> and ff3 was included at these stages.
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: no known yet! depends on mozilla working fast
<BUGabundo> but 3.1 (and 3.2 and fennec) are available on PPAs
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: well there are standalone packages for 3.1....its not the standard browser....
<BUGabundo>  !info firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo> !info firefox-3.1
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.1): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~b3~hg20090205r23182+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 882 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<BUGabundo> !package firefox-3.1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: ;)
<tgpraveen> I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and now in system->preferences->database access properties is addeed? what is this? why is it needed?
<remoteCTR1> gosh fglrx doesnt work with alpha4
<remoteCTR1> i am so doomed
<BUGabundo> trunk versions are available on fta's, mozillateam, and daily-mozillateam PPAs
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: PLEASE don't give a laptop with a DEVEL version to a friend/cowork
<BUGabundo> that MAY not be used to or prepared to use a devel version
<BUGabundo> file bugs on HW, and talk to kernel team about getting possible fixs backported
<BUGabundo> you are better at testing the daily images, from CD or liveusb
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: didn't even noticed it
<tgpraveen>  I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and now in system->preferences->database access properties is addeed? what is this? why is it needed?
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: well i seriously dont want to, believe me, but the guy needs a working device and 8.10 doesnt recognize half of the hardware...
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: a new ati driver has added a few days agao
<BUGabundo> to fix many bugs and provide supppot for r6xxx/7xxx
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: err.. on the link you gave me it says fglrx is not working in alpha 4?
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: let me guess: SIS hw?
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: alpha5 will be out shortly
<BUGabundo> and you also have daily isos
<remoteCTR1> nope its the wireless module mainly that gives me a headache and even the gigabit connection is not working as it should
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: its quite rude to repete the question
<BUGabundo> do you want to be ignored?
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: can you pastebin the lspci -vv?
<BUGabundo>  !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: yaya i am familiar whith that;) gimme a sec, pls
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: you never know who is on the other side
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: true, well i am a systems administrator:)
<BUGabundo> I am one too... just without a current job :(
<BUGabundo> do you need one extra guy?
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: here we go: http://nopaste.org/p/aVD0Mc1YL
<BUGabundo> fluent on foss and MSFT (grrr)
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: where u @ home?
 * BUGabundo would like to recommend !pastebinit .... its great and its on archive
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: Portugal. you ?
<remoteCTR1> austria
<remoteCTR1> guess that answers the question*g*
<BUGabundo> Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ee
<BUGabundo> hummm it should be FULLY supported
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: sorry to hear about not having a job... whats the problem, it specialists are always required somewhere, right?
<BUGabundo> if I were u, I would file a bug, and nag Leann on IRC
<BUGabundo> maybe it just needs a quirk
<BUGabundo> e1000e
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> found your prob
<remoteCTR1> did you?
<BUGabundo> enable backports, and install the kernel you have there
<BUGabundo> and the backports module!
<BUGabundo> it fixed e1000e bugs
<remoteCTR1> cos i tryed out lenny before and that wouldnt accept e1000e -.-
<BUGabundo> there was this BIG bug that corrupted some of those cards
<BUGabundo> hi gnomefreak guud morning
<remoteCTR1> oh rly??
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> it was a mess.
<BUGabundo> it was close to release
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: good morning
<remoteCTR1> as a matter of fact it IS a mess o'er here:D
<BUGabundo> and got everyone, I mean EVERYONE on their thoes to get that fix
<BUGabundo> some subsystems only got fixed POST release
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo:  that is interesting to hear, when di that happen?
<BUGabundo> please get the newest kernel
<remoteCTR1> cos i installed it like 2 months ago?
<BUGabundo> from backports
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: right around ibex release
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: err.. i heard the term before but actually i have never used backports, is there a howto on that?
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: then it oughta be fixed by now, shouldn't it??
<BUGabundo> Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<BUGabundo> that should be also FULLY supported
<BUGabundo>  !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BUGabundo>  !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BUGabundo> the bot knows it all ehehehehe
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: most systems got fixed BEFORE release
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: should, well... it does work but it doesnt
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: as said i installed this like in december...
<BUGabundo> but a few only post release, that's why I'm asking you to install the the kernel and the backport module
<remoteCTR1> mhm, i see
<BUGabundo> IF that doesn't fix it, then file bugs
<BUGabundo> kernel team tends to be fast (at least on bug, not on IRC, lol)
<BUGabundo> but I bet your memory card reader doesn't work
<BUGabundo> its a ricoch
<Rafik> hi, the items when you select sessions in gdm are not readable (dark grey on black) : http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4940/screenshot26.png
<Rafik> is a bug report needed ?
<remoteCTR1> hahaha
<remoteCTR1> you won the bet
<remoteCTR1> uhuh i see you just add the repos
<BUGabundo> Rafik: I let it to the artwork team to decide! fire it way
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: what?
<BUGabundo> Rafik: uau... that looks ugly
<BUGabundo> lamego: tas bom joao?
<Rafik> BUGabundo> yeah.. otherwise, the other menus are ok
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: what what?
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: you won the bet
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: uhuh i see you just add the repos
<remoteCTR1> ya i was recherching on how to enable backports and i saw that you just add the repositories to sourcces.list and that should already do the trick
<remoteCTR1> and you said you bet that the ricoh card reader isnt working, and i said you won the bet
<BUGabundo> no need for that
<BUGabundo> its already there! just need to activate it from the sources manager, remoteCTR1
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: which probably dioes the same job...
 * remoteCTR1 is installing 295MB
<remoteCTR1> gawd how i hate kde
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: clean your mouth!
<BUGabundo> they do a great job!
<BUGabundo> and I've met personaly 16 of them
<BUGabundo> and had the pleasure of organizing a summit right here in Portugal for them
<BUGabundo> 5 days @ Tokamak
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: not speaking about quality i just prefer gnome over kde but our institutes poilcy is to use kde so i HAD to install kubuntu here and i just dont find anything here
<remoteCTR1> like you got network settings in the system settings menu but there is no way to set an ip adress in there
<BUGabundo> I like gnome desktop best
<BUGabundo> but I really like many KDE apps
<BUGabundo> plus 4.2 is lovelly (but I still prefer gnome)
<BUGabundo> but I have to admit that being stuck with those guys and galls for 5 days, and see how they work, and their specs
<remoteCTR1> ok guys have you changed my password?:D
<BUGabundo> makes one really wonder
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: I didn't
<remoteCTR1> well i guess knowing those dudes is great and they definitely have my full respect for what they achieve, yet still i am having a hard time in befriending kde...
<BUGabundo> is ANYONE having sound work on jaunty?
<BUGabundo> I dont since last week
<cumulus007> hi, what's the command of Cruft Remover?
<cumulus007> BUGabundo: sound works fine here, at least on KDE
<cumulus007> on GNOME, it's horrible
<d1g1t> computer-janitor-gtk?
<maco> its pulseaudio
<maco> a bug has been filed
<maco> dtchen and themuso know about it
<cumulus007> d1thanks
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: ok NOW i got network settings after the upgrade but if i click it it says error: could not parse the XML file ()
<BUGabundo> cumulus007: KDE uses phone.... not PA
<cumulus007> phone?
<cumulus007> phono?
<BUGabundo> maco: do you have the ID?
<cumulus007> n
<BUGabundo> all I find are old and dupes
<flyapen> audio in gnome is working fine with me
 * BUGabundo is sad!!!
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: jump on #ubuntu-mozillateam and chat with asac
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: humm i just found another way to configure that and that is via the applet in the taskbar
<remoteCTR1> which - phunny enuff - opens a completely different dialog
<BUGabundo> maco: that wiki to collect audio cards, can it be run from my current system, or does it need to be LiveCD ?
<maco> it just has to be a jaunty system
<maco> no i dont know bug numbers, i just know that dtchen and themuso are definitely aware of the issue
<maco> its possible a bug's not filed, but im pretty sure one of them has to at least open one so the changelog can say it's fixing something
<BUGabundo> running now
<maco> BUGabundo: dtchen mentioned it in his blog http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/02/pulseaudio.html
<BUGabundo> thanks
<maco> oh and here's the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330814 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio[4255]: segfault " [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7d8f81d791b7e9a64e570ddcf173252342db3b2a
<maco> put the link on the wiki, dont give it to me
<BUGabundo> doing so now
<BUGabundo> maco: added!
<BUGabundo> everyone else, add your https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfoOutput
<lamego> BUGabundo, tou
<BUGabundo> fazes bem
 * BUGabundo YAY just got a call back, from a company interested on scheduling a job interview.
<BUGabundo> remoteCTR1: it seems talking to you gave me extra luck
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: why is that?
<humpback> Hello all. In Jaunty what is the correct way to configure networking? I installed yesterday from CD and manually started knetworkmanager. I then configured my wireless and it was working. I updated the system and now I can only have networking using cable. And knetworkmanager will never auto-start.
<humpback> (kubuntu Jaunty)
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: ah i see! congratulations, dude, wish you the best for your interview!
<BUGabundo> humpback: KDE network manager is broke!
<BUGabundo> needs a all lot of love
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: its a feature... haha ;)
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: ROFL
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: its the new move towards twm you know... haha
<scizzo-> I just have a random question.....out of nowhere....anyone else but me that feels the keybinding/hotkey features are lacking a bit of easy usage?
<BUGabundo> +1
<remoteCTR1> all right im starting to get really P*** here...
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: really?
<remoteCTR1> BUGabundo: to whom do i talk about the following: if i edit the connection settings in this taskbar applet and want to save the settings it just does not save it
<remoteCTR1> i tell it where to find the certificates, i input a password, i reopen the settings -> all gone
<remoteCTR1> what the frack??
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: jaunty?
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: or intrepid?
<remoteCTR1> intrepid
<remoteCTR1> kubuntu
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: wrong channel to ask
<bazhang> #kubuntu
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: this channel is for jaunty questions
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: follow what bazhang said you will be able to get better answers there...
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: basically i am aware of that but i started here by asking how to upgrade to jaunty, one word lead to another and BUGabundo helped me alot so far with the backports hint asf aso
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: I understand that...
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: but asking in a channel where 95% is using the same system might help a little more....
<BUGabundo> hey remoteCTR1 np!
<scizzo-> remoteCTR1: don't you agree? ;)
<BUGabundo> if you wanted help with gnomes NM I would point asac
<BUGabundo> but since its knm, I have no idea how works with it
<BUGabundo> maybe ridell knows
<remoteCTR1> scizzo-: sure do
<remoteCTR1> allright guys, thanks alot so far for your help
<remoteCTR1> see ya along:)
<slytherin> Can anyone running jaunty please do some testing with DVD playing?
<IntuitiveNipple> What kind of DVD? regular video? any particular player app?
<BUGabundo> slytherin: no DVD here
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: regular video DVD, totem (gstreamer) or vlc will do. I just need to check if latest libdvdread is working fine.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... Trying "28 days later"
<IntuitiveNipple> ..."searching for plugins..."
<IntuitiveNipple> "! No packages with the required plug-ins found"
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Can you manually install gstreamer plugins? I am not sure how good that auto plugin finder works. I am not involved in that part.
<IntuitiveNipple> Which libdvdread should it be? v3 or v4 ?
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: 4.
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Both gstreamer plugins and vlc depend on 4 now
<IntuitiveNipple> ok. apt-cache policy showed me both aren't installed
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: installing gstreamer plugins should pull proper version
<IntuitiveNipple> OK. Totem doesn't want to play even with libdvdread4 installed, so installing VLC now
<IntuitiveNipple> Any idea of the precise package-name to get those?
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: yes, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bas and gstreamer0.10-plugnis-ugly
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks. vlc is totally borked... the menu-bar looks like braille!
<IntuitiveNipple> Totem now trying to do something...
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrr! "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins"
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> This is fun :) Instead of installing all the packages that were in the previous release installs I am installing Just In Time ... so many packages!
<IntuitiveNipple> That's a medibuntu package isn't it?
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: yes.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, best add the repo then :)
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: you can try - sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<BUGabundo> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> this is a great way
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got it
<IntuitiveNipple> Still no joy with Totem.
<slytherin> My mistake, the install-css.sh script is missing from the package :-(
<IntuitiveNipple> VLC seems to be doing something... it's playing something although very badly
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: what do you mean by very badly?
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: garbled screen?
<IntuitiveNipple> Stuttering, flickering screen. But as I said, VLC's windows had no text fonts, looked like braille, all GUI components looked corrupted
<IntuitiveNipple> totem --debug doesn't reveal anything about what's missing
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Ok. Now I am not aware of that problem.
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Can you please try one more command - gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=dvd://
<IntuitiveNipple> Sure
<IntuitiveNipple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123272/
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll try another disc just-in-case
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, "Ice Age" plays apparently fine.
<IntuitiveNipple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123273/
<IntuitiveNipple> Totem is playing it OK too
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Ok. So that means it is not broken completely. It also means that there is some other problem on my machine. :-)
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks for all your help.
<IntuitiveNipple> VLC screenshot here: http://tjworld.net/ubuntu/bugs/vlc/
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: something wrong with VLC installation.
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: by the way, did you see the DVD menu in totem?
 * IntuitiveNipple thinks
<IntuitiveNipple> I can't remember!
<slytherin> IntuitiveNipple: anyway, thanks for help.
<IntuitiveNipple> Just checked... no, no menu; straight into the movie... got caught up in it :)
<GeForce88> i'm trying to enable twinview  on a geforce 8800 gts and when i click apply i get " failed to set metamode (2) 'crt-0:1024x768 @1024X768 +0 +0, crt-1: nvidia-auto-select @ 1-24x768 + 1024+0' (mode 2048x748, id: 53) on X screen 0
<GeForce88> is twin view not the dual monitor option of ubuntu ?
<IntuitiveNipple> "1-24x768" ??
<IntuitiveNipple> Was that a typo or a copy/paste ?
<GeForce88> that should be a 0
<GeForce88> was a typo
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, you didn't copy/paste the error message then?
<GeForce88> it was in the little pop up box. no. i typed it out
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... that solves the obvious observations then
<GeForce88> is twin view not the *nix version of dual monitors ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, for all monitors on one screen, that is correct.
<IntuitiveNipple> I use multiple X screens instead
<GeForce88> so when i enable seperate screens, it shuts off the primary one, and enables the secondary one.
<GeForce88> i had it working under 8.10 so i wonder if it's something i'm doing
<siegie> GeForce88: have you tried running xrandr in terminal.
<GeForce88> just did.
<siegie> and then run nvidia-settings
<GeForce88> shows one screen, but i want to have seperatly configured monitors
<siegie> Detect screens?
<GeForce88> both monitors show up in the window, when i click twinview i get that error, when i click seperate X screen it disables 1st monitor and enables 2nd monitor.
<GeForce88> could it be because theres no 'xorg.conf' for the nvidia-settings' to write too ?
<GeForce88> cause if i try to save the file the error is can not parse file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siegie> GeForce88: there is still a xorg.conf
<siegie> GeForce88: are you running nvidia-settings with sudo/gksudo
<GeForce88> siegie, if i may, VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<GeForce88> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<GeForce88> this is a fresh install with all current updates installed.
<siegie> there is still that bug, that you need to run xrandr everytime you make a change in nvidia-settings
<GeForce88> so this is known, ok, good, then it's not me forgetting somethign simple
<siegie> GeForce88: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/325115
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325115 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings no longer changes screen mode" [Undecided,Invalid]
<GeForce88> ok. guess this is why it's called alpha. :)
<siegie> If you're running alpha, you must a least know where to find the bug reports :)
<GeForce88> to be honest i was hoping it was me forgetting to enable something and not a bug
<GeForce88> siegie, one last thing, how do i make it give me the icon in system tools like it did in 8.10 ? (nvidia-settings)
<siegie> maybe you could enable it using the menu editor, (but i'm running kde
<GeForce88> thanks for your time.
<Pihhan1> hello
<Pihhan1> is it normal that jaunty does not start xserver for me?
<Klanticus> hi ppl, I've just installed the robot-player package, but I can't run it. It's complaining the file /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb.txt could not be found. Where is this file?
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan1: Assuming you installed the -desktop flavour, no it isn't normal (unless you started the Recovery option)
<Pihhan1> no, i started normal version
<Pihhan1> IntuitiveNipple: ah, you are vaio user, aren't you?
<IntuitiveNipple> I am
<Pihhan1> IntuitiveNipple: does work headphones switch in jaunty in your model?
<IntuitiveNipple> Klanticus: I suspect what it is looking for is "/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt" in the package "x11-common"
<Pihhan1> i dont hear anything without module configuration
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan1: I've not tested it
<Klanticus> IntuitiveNipple: I don't have this file.
<Klanticus> IntuitiveNipple: the package x11-common is installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Klanticus: sorry; I was looking at Intrepid
<IntuitiveNipple> It was removed. see LP: bug #300935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300935 in xorg "non-existent rgb.txt file and broken link to it" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300935
<Pihhan1> can i somehow display what processes use some module? i want remove snd-hda-intel, but i get only FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<Pihhan1> i tried muting and killing pulseaudio, still it is in use by something
<IntuitiveNipple> try 'stopping' the alsa service, maybe?
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan1: Just tested headphones here; works correctly
<Pihhan1> IntuitiveNipple: have you changed anything in default install? it does not work for me
<Pihhan1> alsa service is not there, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils does not help, still the same
<IntuitiveNipple> Pihhan1: nothing changed regarding the module that I can think of.
<Pihhan1> i had to use model=vaio parameter in hardy, but i am not able to try it in live session, as i cannot remove module
<Pihhan1> i will try reboot, maybe it will work better
<Pihhan1> huh, where is some logout or reboot when i start Xorg using startx?
<alkisg_> Using kubuntu 9.04, I see kdm, I login, and then I get a blank screen. X runs ok though; I can use XAUTHORITY/IDSPLAY to launch programs on this blank screen, and I can resize the windows I start this way. So something is not running, what would that be? kdeinit?
<GeForce88> what happens if you type : 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' ?
<GeForce88> oh wait, your not using gnome. soryr
<alkisg_> GeForce88: should I try with "kdm start"?
<GeForce88> if thats the kde way of starting it's disply manager.
<alkisg_> I do see kdm, and I logon normally; but after that something doesn't run, so I just see a blank screen
<GeForce88> can you opt to a login prompt from the 'blank' screen ? ie: alt+ctrl + f2 ?
<alkisg_> GeForce88: Yes, I did that, and I set DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY and I got an xterm inside this blank screen
<alkisg_> And I run quassel (irc client) and konqueror, everything runs OK, I just don't see the background / panels etc
<alkisg_> After gdm gets the username/password from the user and authenticates, what program does it run next?
<GeForce88> i wouldn't have a clue.
<alkisg_> Thanks for your try, though... :)
<Lunks> Alpha 4 already? hmmm =)
<hanasaki> what package needs to be installed for jaunty 64 bit to play flash youtube.com in firefox?
<SiDi> flashplugin-nonfree ?
<hanasaki> its isntalled already :(
<hanasaki> either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player
<TheInfinity> hanasaki: installed gnash or something like this, too?
<hanasaki> let me try
<scizzo-> or check noscript if that is allowing the stream
<Lunks> Should I expect Alpha 5 today? :)
<hanasaki> hmm should that be needed if I have teh nonfree? never used it in intrepid 32bit
<scizzo-> which one?
<hanasaki> huh?
<hanasaki> TheInfinity:  no dice... gnash installed but no plugins playing
<TheInfinity> hanasaki: you dont need gnash, but gnash + adobe flash = conflicts. thats why i ask :)
<scizzo-> Lunks: if its ready and they have done the ISOs then yes
<hanasaki> ah lol guess I shouldnt have installed it
<Lunks> scizzo-: well, it's scheduled
<GeForce88> those of us with 4 shoulld be able to udate via the package manage then ?
<SiDi> hanasaki: i personally would remove any gnash/flash/mozilla-swfdec or whatever (with purge option), and then install flashplugin-nonfree
<SiDi> it *should* work
<Lunks> GeForce88: you are actually running alpha 4 until you update some package, then it's not specifically alpha 4 anymore. :P
<aboSamoor1> ok, I upgraded to jaunty I had many errors :( where can I find the log for the errors ?
<Pici> What sort of errors?
<aboSamoor1> certificates-ca problems and many others [I am not sure]
 * scizzo- is wondering how aboSamoor1 upgraded
<scizzo-> GeForce88: if you are updated with the latest packages then you are already on alpha5.....
<aboSamoor1> scizzo-: I just upgraded from intrepid, I want your help. Because nothing is working
<aboSamoor1> I can here sound anymore
<scizzo-> aboSamoor1: yes but...._HOW_
<aboSamoor1> can not*
<scizzo-> aboSamoor1: I mean did you do update-manager -d or how did you do it?
<aboSamoor1> scizzo-: I am still not that expert. I got many messages and I am just asking how can I find them, so I know what type of problems I am facing :)
<scizzo-> aboSamoor1: you can check in /var/log/dpkg.log
<scizzo-> aboSamoor1: I think
<scizzo-> aboSamoor1: /var/log/ should contain all the logs needed for that purpose at least
<hggdh> aboSamoor1, most system messages will be stored under /var/log
<GeForce88> scizzo-, as far as i know all my updates are current
<scizzo-> GeForce88: then there you go... :)
<GeForce88> in fact, i've only got the one bug thats been identifyed with xserver and nvidia. everything else seems to work ok
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<GeForce88> compiz is a bit tricky in setting up plugins
<scizzo-> compiz + xserver upgrade == very crazy most of the time
<GeForce88> yes, alot of little bugs and things not working exactly like they should, but, all the fun of alpha software
<aboSamoor1> scizzo-: I used update-manager -d
<GeForce88> aboSamoor1, when i upgraded, the setting for volume were off and muted. did you check to see if your levels were all the way down ?
<shadeslayer> guys please seed the alpha CD release
<shadeslayer> im getting only 1.1 kBps
<scizzo-> shadeslayer: the alpha 4?
<aboSamoor1> GeForce88: it is not muted and it is not working
<shadeslayer> the one released yesterday i think
<shadeslayer> yup alpha 4
<GeForce88> aboSamoor1,  what about right clicking your speaker icon, selecting preferances, and changing audio device ?
<SiDi> shadeslayer: upload more and you'll download more, tho :p
<shadeslayer> still stuck at 10 kBps
<scizzo-> shadeslayer: I am getting it in 1.1Mbit/s
<SiDi> Well, if you'ld be kind enough to mail thhe person managing my network and ask for a few ports and a nat static redirection i'd be very pleased to seed, shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> :) well i have downloaded only 20 ps
<CosmiChaos> hello
<shadeslayer> *pc
<shadeslayer> scizzo-: :O
<scizzo-> shadeslayer: where did you fetch the torrent?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/jaunty-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<CosmiChaos> sometimes when i open up new windows (compiz and nvidia) all windows turn white, only the boarders are left, then i click on my startmenu and everything got back, any solutions for this whitescreen bug?
<shadeslayer> i can run that on a vbox right???
<SiDi> shadeslayer: check your router for nat-pmp / upnp support, or for a correct port redirection. you usually get this kind of speed with a dialup connection xD
<GeForce88> i downloaded the alpha 4 from the ubuntu download site via http @ over 400 kbps
<shadeslayer> well my download maxes at 19 kBps
<SiDi> shadeslayer: on a vbox i'm not sure other clients can reach you. and if they cant they wont upload to you
<shadeslayer> 128kbps connection
<SiDi> shadeslayer: what about your upload rate ? is it 0 ?
<CosmiChaos> try bittorrent always downloading latest lpha with full speed
<shadeslayer> XD well i cant afford that type of a connection,nor can my ISP provide it
<CosmiChaos> on 16Mbit DSL
<shadeslayer> SiDi: yeah
<shadeslayer> but downloading at 16kBps
<SiDi> shadeslayer: don't download from a VM then :) you're at dialup mode cause other peers cant contact you
<shadeslayer> SiDi: im on xfce right now,actual install
<shadeslayer> i was asking if i can run the alpha 4 on the Vbox
<shadeslayer> the torrent pasted above
<SiDi> ah ok
<SiDi> then its your network configuration that sucks :P
<CosmiChaos> sometimes when i open up new windows (compiz and nvidia) all windows turn white, only the boarders are left, then i click on my startmenu and everything got back, any solutions for this whitescreen bug?
<SiDi> check that your input connection port is open on your router and redirected to your PC, and check if upnp / natpmp is enabled in your router, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> SiDi: can i run that alternate install CD to install a fresh copy on my vbox
<SiDi> shadeslayer: yeh
<shadeslayer> sorry for thay
<shadeslayer> *that
<shadeslayer> so can i install a fresh copy from the alternate CD??
<SiDi> Yes you can
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> thanks
<mifritscher> hi
<tgpraveen> hi mifritscher
<milk> is the new GDM theme a joke or something?
<milk> it is horrible
<milk> who approved that? i dont think anyone could have voted on that
<milk> that would never be approved at apple or microsoft, its just too horrible
<danbhfive> whats wrong with it?
<milk> most people are using LCD monitors these days, and since its black background, you see a lot of backbleeding
<milk> and it looks like it was made by a 12 year old
<milk> it doesnt look pretty
<milk> compare it with the login screen at Vista
<danbhfive> Ill have to check it out
<ripps> Meh... who cares about gdm. I just autologon past it. What I want to see is a really good gtk theme.
<milk> or even the old GDM theme was better
<danbhfive> ripps: hehe, you just reminded me that I do that too.
<milk> well by default ubuntu does not, and GDM gives a horrible first impression of amateurism or nepotism
<danbhfive_jaunty> heh, for some reason, my autologin got nixed.  So, I got to check it out!!  I don't have any problem with a black screen + LCD myself.  It does look more sleek and it matches usplash
<hanasaki> what is the status of beagle  in +1?
<ripps> Doesn't ubuntu use Tracker instead of beagle?
<maco> yes
<maco> nowadays, it should
<ripps> Has anybody noticed any python apps acting weird lately. I use the python app GrNotify (Google Reader Notifier) since Intrepid. It work fine after I upgraded to Jaunty well over a week ago. But only last couple days has it been acting weird.
<maco> python 2.6 was just added
<maco> its probably incompatible
<ripps> Is there some way to force the app to use 2.5 instead of 2.6? They're both installed right?
<funkyHat> I like the new GDM theme :)
<ripps> I think I figured it out. Just replace the first line "#! /usr/bin/python" with "#! /usr/bin/python2.5"
<maco> is that a packge in the repos?
<maco> ripps: ^
<ripps> yes, I believe that grnotify is apart of the Jaunty repos. Intrepid, I had to use a PPA.
<ripps> maco: ^
<maco> hrm...checking with rmadison
<maco> i assume the package name is grnotify
<maco> ok yeah it is. file a bug saying it needs to explicitly call python 2.5
<maco> and depend on python 2.5
<maco> the package currently says >= 2.5, but i guess it should be =
<hggdh> :n
<ripps> maco: I've already opened a bug about it's flakyness, I just add that it was because of python2.6.
<hggdh> darn! Sorry
<slabbeh> Hi, do we know if Jaunty (9.04) will be shipped with Gnome 3 (2.3)?
<Pici> slabbeh: No. It will ship with 2.26. 2.3 isn't even close to release iirc.
<slabbeh> Cool thanks
<thebishop> is it looking like Intel drives will support DRI2 in Jaunty?
<maco> thebishop: it will be disabled by default
<maco> but you can enable it
<maco> though it may have side effects...like X crashing on suspend if using a compositing window manager
<maco> (that's bug is for i965)
<CarlFK> I am installing u-server - I need to test touch screen drivers, so I need X to come up and let me move the mouse around.  what package will give me that ?
<CarlFK> (trying to avoid the time it takes to install u-desktop)
<deepb_> !timeline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeline
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<deepb_> danbhfive: thanks!
<danbhfive> np
<fosco__> is alpha5 out?
<danbhfive> carlFK maybe one or all of the xserver-xorg-input packages?
<danbhfive> carlFK probably just the one that has the touch screen drivers
<CarlFK> danbhfive: I have been using "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" in an ssh shell - I won't have that,right?
<CarlFK> it's a pretty small screen, so much easier to do the edits from my normal box, and reach over poke the screen when I need to
<danbhfive> carlFK um, I don't know.  Isnt gdm part of gnome?    I've actually installed xserver without gnome.  Its super basic.  It just starts a terminal and a mouse I believe
<IntuitiveNipple> startx should get it moving :)
<CarlFK> yeah - just fuzzy on how to restart it each time I tweek xorg.conf
<danbhfive> I was thinking that installing the driver would draw in the xorg-xserver package, but maybe not.  You need that.      And then yeah, startx
<IntuitiveNipple> Which touchscreen driver are you using?
<IntuitiveNipple> The Elo right?
<lanoxx-> hi, im wondering, what is the meaning of "Fix Commited" in Launchpad? and how long does it take from the point where a fix was commited until it appears as an update in update manager?????
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<danbhfive> lanoxx-: I think soon, for jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: You using that with Jaunty ? I thought last time you mentioned that it was on #ubuntu ?
<lanoxx-> how about intrepid?
<lanoxx-> by soon, do you mean hours, days or a couple of days?
<danbhfive> lanoxx-: maybe never, you could ask in the bug report
<lanoxx-> so why do they commit a fix if its not intended to be fixed?
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: I saw some stuff on the net that said it worked fine with 8.04, so I tired that.  now I am back to jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> The elographics driver for Jaunty isn't built yet so you won't be able to install it. We've got to sync with the new upstream version 1.2.3
<cwillu> lanoxx-, if it was committed upstream, it might take some time.  'Fix released' is generally more immediate
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: well, out of the box 'something' works
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: really? find out what it is then!?
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe it's emulating a mouse?
<CarlFK> thats what I have been trying to figure out
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: You never did tell me which model number touchscreen it is - that can make all the difference
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: try grep input /var/log/dmesg
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: That should show which devices are on which inputs
<CarlFK> lsusb says 04e7:0020 Elo TouchSystems Touchscreen Interface (2700)
<CarlFK> [    7.717101] input: Elo TouchSystems, Inc. Elo TouchSystems 2700 IntelliTouch(r) USB Touchmonitor Interface as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input3
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: Or you can do ls  -l /dev/input/by-path/
<lanoxx-> cwillu, thx
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: OK, that's good. "2700" isn't supported by that X driver from all the reports I've seen
<roe_> today is the day for alpha 5?
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/1961/  ls  -l /dev/input/by-path/
<CarlFK> no touch?
<lanoxx-> one more question, do i understand it right that all the series targeted bugs which are e.g. here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid are intended to be actually fixed in this particular release, while any bug thats not there, will only be fixed in any later release?
<lanoxx-> or if not, whats the actual concept of series targeted bugs?
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: Joystick... pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:2:1.0-event-joystick -> ../event3
<danbhfive> lanoxx-: which bug are you interested in?
<IntuitiveNipple> Got to go now CarlFK. Dinner.
<lanoxx-> a cuple of, for ex. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/99740, but also sometimes i come across bugs that affect me and it reads fix commited but i dont know when it will actually be released
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released]
<CarlFK> ah! joystick... interesting
<lanoxx-> the fix is only released for 3.1 not for 3.0
<danbhfive> yeah, so I think thats what the current status is
<lanoxx-> also there is a bug about network manager disabeling network functionality after resuming from suspend that im interested, i dont find the bug report right now
<danbhfive> so at least its fixed in the latest release.  Then, someone needs to decide whether its worth backporting to earlier releases, or just having people upgrade
<lanoxx-> ok, i see
<lanoxx-> anyway i gotta go, thx for answering my questions
<danbhfive> take care
<CosmiChaos> sometimes when i open up new windows (compiz and nvidia) all windows turn white, only the boarders are left, then i click on my startmenu and everything got back, any solutions for this whitescreen bug?
<CosmiChaos>  im using nvidia 180.35, jaunty alpha5, and latest compiz
<CosmiChaos>  any ideas about whitewindows?
<roe_> ooo, sexy gnome login screen
<ripps> I'm disappointed that Jaunty won't see Kernel 2.6.29.
<ali1234> speaking of the login screen... i had autologin turned on, why am i even seeing it?
<ripps>  So, is anyone else's Totem-Gsteamer and it's thumbnailing daemon experiencing trouble? Mine won't work with most avi's and mkv's
<scizzo-> anyone that knows a good way to fix a error 11 from grub upon bootup?
<scizzo-> I may have found a little grub bug
<scizzo-> anyone here that knows a lot about grub in general?
<scizzo-> how it should read the root <> stuff and so on?
<pihhan> what do you mean by root <> stuff?
<scizzo-> in menu.lst
<scizzo-> in my menu.lst it lists the UUID as the root partition
<pihhan> do you mean what is (hd0,0) ?
<scizzo-> I know what that is
<scizzo-> I am just wondering why grub2 or grub installed using UUID as the root partition
<pihhan> grub does not understand UUID to my knowledge. it passes that as kernel parameter and kernel handles it itself
<scizzo-> strange
<pihhan> i think you need initrd image with udev to map it to device path
<scizzo-> I installed grub2 (for testing purposes) after that the root values in the menu.lst changed to UUID values instead.....causing error 11 when trying to find the device
<scizzo-> changing them back to hd(0,6) worked for me and I can boot into my system again
<pihhan> i dont know, i havent tried grub2
<pihhan> are you sure grub should support UUID somehow?
<scizzo-> pihhan: well no
<scizzo-> pihhan: I wondering if this effect is suppose to happen when installing grub2.....and if so how to fix it so that it does understand UUID as the root
<scizzo-> Alexia_Death: you know a lot about grub and grub2? :)
<pihhan> i had problems with booting kernels when not using initrd, it did not boot with UUID parameter also, only with /dev/sda like path
<pihhan> i think UUID it too highlevel to be used in grub
<Ienorand> Would anyone care to have a look at bug#329146 I've added a bunch of info and is wondering whether there is anything more I might provide, or if someone could mark as confirmed?
<Ienorand> bug329146
<Ienorand> 329146
<Pici> bug 329146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329146 in nautilus "nautilus unable to start on login" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329146
 * Ienorand is somewhat peeved by not being able to figure out the auto linking, duh!
<CaneToad> how can a 8.10 install be upgraded to Jaunty?
<dtchen> CaneToad: one way: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<dennda> Is the harddrive clicking bug still present in jaunty?
<dennda> And: What version of KDE4 is included in jaunty?
<cwillu> 4.2, and what clicking bug?
<dennda> The one that makes the harddrive click every once in a while (very frequent). That bug is present in at least 8.04 and 8.10
<dennda> And it is annoying.
<bruce89> 5 seconds perchance?
<dennda> Probably. Didn't measure
<dennda> A little less often perhaps
<bruce89> 5 seconds is the default commit time for an ext? filesystem
<dennda> No; There was a real bug related to that
<bruce89> ah, a number would be useful
<cwillu> ...which is related to the commit time
<dennda> No idea. I just do `sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda` when it occurrs to ease my pain
<cwillu> dennda,
<cwillu> http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/30/ubuntu-is-not-causing-aggressive-power-management/
<dennda> cwillu: Yeah I know
<cwillu> bug #59695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in pm-utils "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
 * cwillu wishes the bug report was being spammed by irrelevant comments though :(
<cwillu> wasn't, rather
<bruce89> LP tends to attract spam
<ian1> why am I seeing ugly normal dialogs in addition to the pretty new notifications ?
<cwillu> bruce89, only the bugs that people on ubuntuforums talk about for months before somebody reports the bug :p
<bruce89> indeed, I'd like a vetting process
<bruce89> ian1: because someone thought that actions are evil, and dialogues are a fallback
<cwillu> well, actions aren't notifications
<bruce89> och, don't start now
<ian1> bruce89: do you mean this is expected behavior?
<bruce89> yes
<ian1> to see it twice??
<cwillu> and like it or not, in my experience, most users have no idea what the star means
<bruce89> maybe not that
<cwillu> (re: updates, etc)
<ian1> the latest message was that my USB stick had data to be written to it before removing
<cwillu> so popping up the update manager in the background with the glowing taskbar button is quite a good solution in my opinion :)
<ian1> I saw it in the corner notification and also as a popup dialog
<bruce89> cwillu: do people know what the envelope button is?
<bruce89> and is spamming the user with auto-opening dialogues a good thing?
<cwillu> things that the user needs to deal with?  yes
<bruce89> updates do not need to be dealt with, security ones should be installed automatically
<cwillu> they don't open in front of apps, hard to be less intrusive then that and still have the required effect
<bruce89> I can think of a way - not bothering
<bruce89> it's a bit like saying "People can't do maths, let's not bother teaching it any more"
<cwillu> no, it's like saying 'people can't do maths, we should probably have it in the curriculum so that they learn it'
<pihhan> should i report problem with aiglx acceleration?
<bruce89> instead of educating people as to what the icon meant, you are forcing a window to appear
<pihhan> when i run glxgears and start moving its window around place, it leaves its parts over desktop
<pihhan> see http://www.pihhan.info/sony/Screenshot.png
<ian1> that's so you can remember where the gears used to be
<cwillu> "instead of educating people what the window meant, you're forcing an icon to appear"  how is that any different?
<cwillu> the window is self explanatory
<cwillu> the icon is opaque
<bruce89> it's bloody annoying more like
<cwillu> how?
<bruce89> doesn't matter, I disabled it
<cwillu> ooooo, you have a window open, that's not on top of anything.  How annoying :p
<bruce89> Compiz doesn't work properly
<pihhan> yeah, that's reason i have it disabled in hardy
<bruce89> and I find windows appearing without reason wrong
<bruce89> the user should be the one to decide what to do, not the computer
<cwillu> if we weren't planning on fixing the bug, then you'd have a point, but as it stands, that's like complaining about a new restaurant that ran out of coke, as if they're never going to order it
<bruce89> does Evolution auto-open on new mail?
<cwillu> that a debatable opinion
<bruce89> fact is, it doesn't
<cwillu> and?
<bruce89> clearly for good reason
<cwillu> no, it'
<cwillu> no, it's not clear.  It's debatable.  And the different between free software and the proprietary junk is that we can try these things
<cwillu> with the right support (which is pretty much already there, aside from the compiz bug), it may turn out to be a far superior approach
<bruce89> interesting is that the "proprietary junk" hasn't thus far
<bruce89> a window list seems to be a new notification area now
<bruce89> incidentally, why did Compiz change their behaviour?
<AaronMT> Hi, where might I find Alpha 5 link?
<charlie-tca> AaronMT: Don't think you will, yet. but it is coming
<AaronMT> Ah, the release schedule needs to be revised than.
<charlie-tca> No, it should still release tonight
<charlie-tca> oops, depends on where you are, huh?
<AaronMT> EST
<_VIM_> what time?
<_VIM_> sorry i came in late
<charlie-tca> We are still hoping
<charlie-tca> If not, it will be out tomorrow
<_VIM_> If i have alpha 4 can I update it to 5 with dist upgrade?
<bruce89> probably a bit late now, AFAIK they usually appear in the day here at UT+0
<_VIM_> or do i have to burn new disk?
<bruce89> _VIM_: if you have been upgrading packages, that's fine
<_VIM_> I havent been
<yofel> hm, wouldn't alpha4 with all updates be alpha5?
<_VIM_> I just got the alpha 4 cd just an hour ago :(
<_VIM_> I hope so yofel :)
<AaronMT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<bruce89> actually, I've thought of something else about autolaunching
<bruce89> the old notification system would have a bubble which said "updates available" with a pointer pointing to the notification icon
<bruce89> the new system doesn't have such visual indicators
<charlie-tca> _VIM_: If you have alpha 4 with all updates, you are at the equivalent of alpha5
<cwillu> bruce89, the pulsating taskbar ('attention requested') is supposed to serve that
<_VIM_> ok ty charlie-tca
<bruce89> why's that better than a wee balloon pointer thing?
<cwillu> bruce89, the bubble has been a source of confusion though, with people clicking on it, and wondering why nothing ever pops up
<cwillu> because it doesn't appear over anything :)
<cwillu> and it's the same mechanism used by other applications to request attention
<bruce89> where's the testing data?
<cwillu> sorry, I didn't take notes on it when people asked me why it didn't show up
<cwillu> I'll do that next time
 * cwillu looks into voip-to-mp3 archival :p
<cwillu> "This call may be monitored for quality control and training purposes" ftw! :)
<cwillu> my favourite was actually when my dad said he had been installing the updates as he saw them for months, but had just been clicking the bubble and thought that did it :)
<bruce89> surely the solution is to just auto-install updates
<cwillu> yay seniors :p
<cwillu> right, because _that_ isn't a violation of 'the user should be the one to decide what to do, not the computer' :p
<cwillu> granted, I think installing security updates automatically should be the default, but it still doesn't defeat my point
<bruce89> at least it doesn't require the user to know anything's happening
<cwillu> sure it does, on a lot of machines, updates have a dramatic affect on performance while they're running
<bruce89> update-manager isn't exactly light
<cwillu> even on an adsl connection, merely downloading the updates will disrupt latency sensitive communications (quake being my particular poison)
<cwillu> update-manager isn't the cause of that
<cwillu> it's the packaging processes hitting the disk that hurts performance
<bruce89> well, I'm sure it's not just me against it
<cwillu> I know it's not just you
<cwillu> but if alpha's aren't the right time to experiment with new ways of interaction, when _is_ the right time?
<pihhan> you can try running updater using nice, but it will not help much
<cwillu> dennda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement suggests that in intrepid, "ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true" in /etc/default/laptop-mode is all you need (it has lines for 8.04 as well)
<cwillu> pihhan, ionice set to idle is the appropriate settings
<pihhan> oh, what is ionice, i never head of such thing
<bruce89> Ubuntu's done some barmy stuff in the past in development series
<cwillu> pihhan, there's some block settings that really need different defaults for idle to be really useful though
<cwillu> man ionice :p
<cwillu> barmy?
<bruce89> mad
<aboSamoor> I upgraded to Jaunty and I have jerky sound on my laptop speakers ! can you help me ?
<cwillu> compiz, network manager, update manager (originally), rounded corners, aiglx on by default (before compiz), easy-installing proprietary drivers, all things that people complained about grievously
<RomD> any ISO download for alpha 5 already?
<bruce89> ubuntu-calendar
<cwillu> RomD, alpha4 + updates will largely get you up to alpha5 (at least, once it's official)
<cwillu> aside from any packaging/defaults that might need tweaking by hand
<bruce89> I remember something odd about 2 years ago
<RomD> gotta download it anyway, so an alpha 5 iso would be simpler ;)
<cwillu> could use a nightly
<cwillu> a5 isn't out yet afaik
<RomD> I'll just wait then
<bruce89> no real need to
<aboSamoor> do you have any idea how can start to figure what is my problem ? I have a very bad sound on my speakers !
<cwillu> pihhan, """ echo 0 | tee /sys/block/sd*/queue/iosched/slice_idle """ is the line I have in my rc.local, improves idle priority
<billisnice> have anyone tried 9.04 on dell mini 9?
<cwillu> aboSamoor, bit late now, but any particular reason for upgrading to jaunty other than testing?
<pihhan> cwillu: how it does improve idle priority?
<cwillu> pihhan, gives it less priority :p
<aboSamoor> cwillu: I am trying to help ubuntu by testing on my thinkpad. Also I hope to get my microphone working, I don't want to use XP any more and also I want to talk to my friends in Jordan using google talk.
<cwillu> okay, carry on :p
<cwillu> was just hoping that you weren't under the impression that things are stable :)
 * DanaG ♥ 2.6.29 kernel + radeon.
<aboSamoor> cwillu: I know it is stable. But I wan to know what are the problems, are they from jaunty or because I made mistakes here and there. What is the supposed alsa packeges versions that come with Jaunty ?
<cwillu> pihhan, actually, that was a lie.  slice_idle->0 tells the io scheduler to service other processes immediately rather than waiting for some period of time in case the current process wants to read/write something again (the idea being that it probably wants something near the same place on the disk)
<cwillu> aboSamoor, don't confuse me for somebody who knows much about alsa :p
<DanaG> For the first time ever, suspend and resume works essentially perfectly reliably.
 * cwillu huggles DanaG 
<bruce89> aboSamoor: the point was actually that Jaunty isn't stable
<DanaG> You know, people kept suggesting that I'd regret buying ATI... but I really don't.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: 1.0.18
<dtchen> aboSamoor: all across the board. i've patched them as necessary.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: we're evaluating whether to bump alsa-lib to 1.0.19 for the people who want to use pulseaudio 0.9.15
<aboSamoor> bruce89: I installed alsa 1.0.19 on my intrepid. it was from a user's ppa and it did not work, my package manager still tells me that I have 1.0.19 ! What can I do to downgrade to 1.0.18 ?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: which ppa? and what do you mean by "it did not work"?
<cwillu> aboSamoor, from synaptic, select it and hit 'force version'  Note, if there are alot of dependant packages as well, this isn't very easy to do
<bruce89> have a look at the source list thingy in synaptic too
<aboSamoor> dtchen: cwillu: the ppa was https://launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive/ppa I meant by not working that mic problem was not solved just by upgrading alsa packages
<dtchen> aboSamoor: the only ppa i recommend tracking for sound would be that of themuso, who helps me maintain the audio stack in Ubuntu
<dtchen> aboSamoor: also, your internal mic issue is not an alsa-lib one but an alsa-kernel one, meaning that the bug lies in the `linux' source package. upgrading `alsa-lib' (rather, `libasound2', etc.) will not help.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: i'm aware of the internal mic regressions from intrepid, and i'll be devoting time this weekend to fix them for HDA codecs.
<RomD> did they fix the problem of apps and folder shortcuts always getting opened on the primary screen in a multi monitor environment in alpha 5?
<Ienorand> Would anyone care to have a look at bug 329146 . I've added a bunch of info and is wondering whether there is anything more I might provide, or if someone could mark as confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329146 in nautilus "nautilus unable to start on login" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329146
<aboSamoor> dtchen: I am ready to help in testing any code added or modified. Should I add any repos ?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: announcements are made to ubuntu-devel{,-discuss} and/or my blog
<aboSamoor> Hi, how I should report bugs to Jaunty ? I have problems with sound, graphics and nautilus
<cwillu> aboSamoor, launchpad.net; also, you were just talking to the guy you need to about sound bugs
<aboSamoor> cwillu: Thanks. What about the graphics. Compiz is not working any more !
<bruce89> same place
 * ethana2 can never remember what mailing list to watch for alpha release announcements
<dtchen> ubuntu-devel-announce
 * bruce89 doesn't understand the excitement about an alpha tag
<ethana2> dtchen: maybe I misspelled it..
 * ethana2 tries again
<ethana2> ohh, I did, I had two dashes or something; thanks dtchen
<Mooqball> i installed using ext4
<Mooqball> woot jaunty
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-27
<UnixDawg_> jaunty is nice
<UnixDawg_> I want jaunty on zfs
<bruce89> surely nothing stopping you
<Scunizi> will 9.04 have ext4 integrated for use and if so will it be the default over ext3?
<hggdh> I hope yes for the first part, and no for the second
<robin0800> scizzo-: Alpha4 has ext4
<Scunizi> nice
<Scunizi> just watched a video on it.. looks like it's been stable since last Oct or before.. also fsck is 6-8 times faster than ext3.. that will be nice on a large drive
<hggdh> it is getting even faster on fsck, T'so is working on it
<bruce89> 25th of December was when the first stable release of the kernel with ext4 called stable
<Scunizi> It's the T'so video I just watched.. http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2009-02-26-032-35-IN-KN
<robin0800> Scunizi:  I find alpha4 Jaunty very stable in fact better than 8.10!
<Scunizi> robin0800: I tried to load the latest version of kubuntu in a vbox vm and it wouldn't boot.. didn't have time to figure if it was the iso or something else.
<Uzziel__> alpha 5 already out?
<Scunizi> I guess the trick is how do you upgrade/reinstall and retain your old home AND convert to ext4?  guess a backup/copy to an external source and then copy back to the new system?
<bruce89> Scunizi: you can do it in-place
<bruce89> Scunizi: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<Slartibartfast> just surfing with firefox, get suddenly a message that the nepomukservicestub did crash. i know this is still a problem and there are many bug reports about it, so i ignore this one. But right after that i get a message that firefox did crash ... but as far as i know there was really nothing wrong with firefox because i could use it like before the messages
<Slartibartfast> does that sound familiar?
<Guest82416> whats the difference with the dvd and cd
<_defcon> never seen a dvd of ubuntu before
<_defcon> extra software?
<bruce89> the inquisitor left right after asking
<charlie-tca> Alpha 5 released, please read the release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<_defcon> yea I saw that, why is there a dvd version of it
<_defcon> whats the difference
<bruce89> it has all of main on it AFAIK
<charlie-tca> DVD has a larger capacity, so it can hold more than the cd. Gives an installation with all the stuff that has to download without being connected
<_defcon> word, thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<_defcon> currently downloading faster from ubuntu than torrent
<charlie-tca> Takes a while for enough places to get a copy for torrent
<_defcon> yea
<_defcon> ive waited through all alphas hopefully alpha 5 is stable enough to play with
<Slartibartfast> so anybody an idea why jaunty is reporting firefox crashed while it did not in fact ?
<charlie-tca> The crash may not have been right when the report issued.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it takes a while for the crash to be reported to you
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: udev is fixed (138-2) | Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways.  Jaunty Alpha 5 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | Please read Alpha 5 release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<Slartibartfast> well, it is not the first report about a crash in firefox ... but in real never seen any crashing firefox
<Slartibartfast> i mean here in jaunty .....
<charlie-tca> System just isn't reporting the crash when it happens. It doesn't get the report out until you are finished for some reason.
<charlie-tca> If you run firefox in a terminal, you may see it as soon as it happens
<Slartibartfast> mmm ... ok, will run firefox from terminal to see what happens, thanks.
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Turl> hi
<Turl> I have installed jaunty with ext4. is this ext4 using extends?
<usser> Turl, yes
<bruce89> tune2fs -l /dev/blah
<_defcon> junaty alpha 5 support jfs?
<_defcon> alpha 2 didnt
<usser> Turl, if you installed with ext4 not converted from ext3 you dont have to do what bruce89 said
<_defcon> i installed it and the partitioner didnt recognize jfs
<_defcon> jaunty lol
<Scunizi> bruce89: thanks for the link about converting in place.. however it looks like it's not a full convert.. all existing files will remain in ext3 format and anything new will be in ext4
<Turl> usser: yeah, it was a clean filesystem
<bruce89> Scunizi: I know, it's the easiest solution
<bruce89> in fact, it takes no time at all
<Scunizi> bruce89: fortunately I have a 300 gig external to move /home to prior to reinstall.
<usser> Scunizi, you can copy the files, delete the originals and copy them back i suppose
<Turl> Scunizi: iirc you need to run something called etc4defrag or sth like that to make everything ext4 (or well, copy files to some other place, reformat and copy back)
<Turl> ext4defrag*
<bruce89> I don't think there's much point
<Scunizi> I thought that I'd do what Turl mentioned and just copy them off, reformat the existing partitions and reinstall fresh with ext4 then copy the files from /home back to the new /home.
<Slartibartfast> So i started firfox from terminal, surfed a lot, no output it the terminal. .... but now when i close it it says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Slartibartfast> how come firefox thinks it crashed, when in fact i just close the program
<hggdh> perhaps because it *did* crash?
<Slartibartfast> mmm
<charlie-tca> So the crash is when it closes
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Slartibartfast> seems so ... maybe some addon which causes this ... will disable them first
<hggdh> good idea
 * charlie-tca learned from hggdh
<hggdh> heh
<Slartibartfast> mmm move .mozilla to .mozilal-old .... restarted and now it says "Aborted (core dumped)" ... but the second time it again says Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hggdh> no /var/crash entries?
<Slartibartfast> elt me see
<Slartibartfast> let
<Slartibartfast> yes ... one from last 14 hours ago or so
<Slartibartfast> last night
<hggdh> rename it to -- say -- ffox-save, and try again
<Slartibartfast> firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server x�H
<hggdh> that's interesting, and the plot thickens
<Slartibartfast> second time it says firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server 8
<hggdh> look at the ~/.xsession-errors, and at /var/log/Xlog.0.log.
<Slartibartfast> ok
<Slartibartfast> Not sure what i need to look for in .xsession-errors .... But  /var/log/Xlog.0.log does not really show errors
<Slartibartfast> in .xsession-errors i see ..  kwin: X Error (error: <unknown>[DAMAGE+0], request: XDamageDestroy[DAMAGE+2], resource: 0x161ecd5)
<hggdh> neither am I, but we are looking for anything that looks like an error -- and may be related
<hggdh> that's near the end?
<Slartibartfast> yes
<Slartibartfast> to bad there are no time stamps
<hggdh> and did you get a new /var/crash entry?
<Slartibartfast> yes new _usr_lib_firefox-3.0.6_firefox.1000.crash ... but when i tried again, no new entry in .xsession-errors
<hggdh> so it may not be related.
<Slartibartfast> looks like
<hggdh> ok. perhaps it would be a good idea to submit this bug
<Slartibartfast> OK .. will go to launchpad then, thnks
<hggdh> you may also run apport-gtk on the crash -- it will automagically upload the data, and propose to open a bug
<bruce89> Slartibartfast: ls -l
<Slartibartfast> apport? ... but i use kubuntu ...
<diginux> you poor soul
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<diginux> heh
<Slartibartfast> yeah, life is hard
<bruce89> see apport-cli then
<hggdh> yes
<Slartibartfast> wow, the crash file of firefox is 7,5mb, thats some big coredump :-)
<hggdh> actually, no
<Slartibartfast> :-) .. hehe ok ...
<hggdh> right now I have four over 15M
<hggdh> g'night, fellas
<billybigrigger> anyone here having problems with gnome-thumbnail taking 100 cpu usage?
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> is bash 4.0 coming in JJ ?
<dtchen> freakabcd: possibly but not probably. on the other hand, it's still fairly early in the cycle, so a FFe isn't out of the question.
<freakabcd> ok thanks. I was just wondering about it.
<kernco> I can't enable the nvidia driver on Kubuntu Jaunty alpha 5.  It worked on the live cd, but now that I've installed it, when I click on "activate" in the restricted driver manager, the dialog pops up that says "Downloading and Installing" and then disappears immediately.
<ziroday> kernco: try install it from the command line
<billybigrigger> bloody FF
<billybigrigger> more problems with firefox than jaunty itself...blah!
<Tukon> hey all
<Tukon> just installed alpha 5
<Tukon> of kubuntu
<Tukon> anyone know a quick way to enable raster graphics?
<usser> raster graphics?
<crdlb> you mean the incorrect patch to qt 4.5 that certain gentoo users are so fond of applying? :)
<Tukon> haha
<Tukon> i read this: http://adymo.blogspot.com/
<Tukon> and have been hearing about it
<Tukon> wanted to give it a try
<scizzo-> morning
<DanaG> Is it just me, or is this bad manners?
<DanaG> "Regardless of type, a bubble should appear as a rectangle of color #131313 (regardless of theme) with opacity 90%, corner roundness 0.375 em, and a drop shadow of #000000 color and 0.5 em spread. The bubble should blur whatever is behind it with a Gaussian blur of 0.125 em."
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> "regardless of theme" -- that's rude.
<DanaG> Also bad manners: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/327427
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327427 in network-manager-applet "network manager applet should pop up wizard when 3g device is plugged in and no configuration exists" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> "When there is a kernel oops, a notification bubble appears asking if you want to send the error to the Kernel Oops Web site: “Always”, “Yes”, “No”, or “Never”. This should totally be an alert box instead."
<DanaG> -- totally!
<DanaG> Assertion 'usec <= ((pa_usec_t) 1000000ULL)*60ULL*60ULL' failed at pulsecore/rtpoll.c:548, function pa_rtpoll_set_timer_relative(). Aborting.
<les> is there any central place to keep tabs on jaunty development? (somewhere on launchpad perhaps? elsewhere?)
<IntuitiveNipple> les: In what way?
<les> i'm interested in the changes being made, the work on jaunty. really just 'what's happening'
<le_biloute> any way to upgrade from alpha 4 to alpha 5 without using the iso?
<IntuitiveNipple> les: Most of the overview is in the Jaunty blueprints on Launchpad. For day-to-day you might want to subscribe to the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Ienorand> le_biloute: afaik, just installing all updates would get you that.
<les> IntuitiveNipple: perfect, thanks for the pointers
<IntuitiveNipple> le_biloute: If it is already installed regular updates will do that
<le_biloute> ah okay, great
<le_biloute> thanks ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> An "alpha" or "beta" CD image is just bringing all the latest packages together with the installer.
<IntuitiveNipple> The CDs are more a test for the installer than the working system
<Ienorand> And reinstalling is also a good way to check whether its the updates or you that's broken things...
<IntuitiveNipple> Using VM guests is a quick way to do that in most cases (except hardware-specific)
<Nubae> hi there, so I'm trying to edit my second eth  connection through network manager but everything is greyed out, cannot edit... what can I do?
<Nubae> ah, nevermind... policy kit I guess...
<askand> Is it only my notifications which are overlapping the panel?
<askand> If not, where can I find a bugreport?
<scizzo-> askand: there are reports about it for notify-osd
<crdlb> it's not just you
<scizzo-> !bug 332333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332333 in notify-osd "notify-osd notifications are on top of panel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332333
<crdlb> lol @ not monitoring for panel struts :/
<askand> thanks'̈́
<Nubae> hmm, so policy kit didnt help... how can I delete a network connection that seems to be read only?
<DanaG> I hate how the notifications are hardcoded to be black.
<scizzo-> DanaG: that probably will change later
<DanaG> Looks like it's by design, for now.
<DanaG> "Regardless of type, a bubble should appear as a rectangle of color #131313 (regardless of theme) with opacity 90%, corner roundness 0.375 em, and a drop shadow of #000000 color and 0.5 em spread. The bubble should blur whatever is behind it with a Gaussian blur of 0.125 em."
<DanaG> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/NotifyOSD
<scizzo-> yes
<DanaG> At least they're using em, so it's DPI-independent.
<scizzo-> the old saying "Rom was not build in a day" comes to mind here... :P
<scizzo-> rome even
 * DanaG wonders when radeon will get power management.
<DanaG> To me, that's actually more important than 3D acceleration, frankly.
 * crdlb wonders when DanaG will ask in a channel containing people who know the answer to that question :P
<DanaG> Right now, it leaves the GPU running full-speed... while not accelerating anything.
<DanaG> It's like a car with the engine redlining... while coasting downhill in neutral.
<DanaG> Which are they fixing first? Taking it out of neutral, essentially.  Which do I want them to do?  Stop redlining it.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Before I got my laptop, people kept telling me I'd regret getting ATI (and I got it by conscious choice) -- but I actually haven't regretted it.
<DanaG> With 2.9.29 kernel debs and the ATI open-source driver, suspend and resume are essentially _perfectly_ reliable.
<DanaG> Never before have I had a machine suspend and resume so reliably.
<DanaG> Now if only vt-switching worked...
<DanaG> E: rtpoll.c: Assertion 'usec <= ((pa_usec_t) 1000000ULL)*60ULL*60ULL' failed at pulsecore/rtpoll.c:548, function pa_rtpoll_set_timer_relative(). Aborting.
 * DanaG is also glad to have a hardware mute control -- spiffy.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<cumulus007> Is it possible to translate release announcements?
<loup> hi
<loup> i wanted to try jaunty on a test machine
<loup> can i already use ext4?
<ziroday> loup: yes
<loup> ok
<scizzo-> cumulus007: what do you mean with that exactly?
<cumulus007> scizzo-: Since Ubuntu attempts to get in touch with as much people as possible, I think there should be a possibility to translate release announcements of Ubuntu releases to a local language
<scizzo-> cumulus007: I would think that the documentation team would be able to answer that
<scizzo-> cumulus007: #ubuntu-doc
<Tinason> is there a way to network upgrade my intrepid to jackalope a5?
<gnomefreak> Tinason: update-manager -d
<gnomefreak> Tinason: that is safest way and preferred way
<Tinason> command not found.
<Tinason> what do i have to install to get that to work?
<gnomefreak> Tinason: are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Tinason> kubuntu
<Tinason> i should have mentioned that
<gnomefreak> i dont remember what they call update-manager but giv eme a minute ill tell you
<scizzo-> adept
<Tinason> ok mate, thanks
<scizzo-> or something like that it is called
<gnomefreak> Tinason: the command is update-manager-kde -d
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: adept isnt real good at upgrading releases it has caused many headaches in past for alot of people
<Tinason> again, command not found
<Tinason> yet, i use apt-get install update-manager-kde, and ive got the latest ver
<gnomefreak> Tinason: one sec
<Tinason> thanks man
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: oooo....explains a lot actually
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: just thought that was the main updating tool in Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Tinason: try using update-manager-kde and see if you than get a choice. noone has answered me yet but i have one more place to check
<Tinason> ok thanks buddy
<IntuitiveNipple> According to community documentation it's adept_manager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Tinason: ok use adept using the command kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<gnomefreak> oops
<Tinason> tried that, command not found again
<gnomefreak> kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"  Tinason <<<
<Tinason> all these commands, i dont have! :)
<gnomefreak> Tinason: you are missing kdesu by chance?
<Tinason> no, i have that
<Tinason> i dont have adept_manager, or update-manager-kde
<gnomefreak> Tinason: install adept-manager than
<gnomefreak> than use the command above
<gnomefreak> with the : ehere they are
<Tinason> `it has not install candidate
<gnomefreak> oops i mean "
<gnomefreak> Tinason: what have you done already?
<Tinason> update-manager-kde -d (command not found)
<Tinason> apt-get install update-manager-kde (already have the latest)
<gnomefreak> since you dont have it installed you cant use it
<Tinason> locate update-manager-kde finds some document, no bin file
<Tinason> kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" - command not found
<gnomefreak> thats odd. ok open adept and try it from its interface
<Tinason> apt-get install adept-manager (package obsolete, use adept instead)
<Tinason> ok
<gnomefreak> yep looks like they were merged into adept package
<gnomefreak> only thing else would be to ask mvo when he is around i havent seen him today yet
<Tinason> ok
<Tinason> well i appreciate the help, mate
<Tinason> i can run update-manager, but it appears to be a gnome app. can i upgade my kubuntu with that? or will i end up with a gnome jaunty ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> try update-manager -d
<Tinason> which part is the yes ?
<Tinason> yes i can use itt, or yes ill end up with gnome?
<gnomefreak> you can use it. it depends what gtk apps you have
<Tinason> with all due respect, gnomefreak, i prefer not to end up with  gnome
<Tinason> hardly any that i am aware of
<Tinason> i mean, will it change my desktop manager from kde to gnome?
<gnomefreak> if you have update-manager you have more than you think
<gnomefreak> Tinason: no you will still have kdm
<Tinason> ok cool
<gnomefreak> dpkg might ask you what do you prefer but if you dont have gdm installed it will still use kdm
<gnomefreak> ok i have to handle this damn failure that i started yesterday.
<Tinason> ok
<igor321> anyone know if jaunty is shipping with qt 4.5, google ain't helpin
<joaopinto> igor321, packages.ubuntu.com
<igor321> looks like it is :)
<igor321> thanks for your help
<joaopinto> yw :)
<TheWoozle> Is there any way to minimize the KDEtwitter applet if it is covering the system tray?
<TheWoozle> (Or, in other words, is there any way to either move it or minimize it *other* than via the systray.)
<KR-data> for some reason my network doesn't work automatically without some commands, I have to questions
<KR-data> what packages can I try to reset the configuration of in hope it'll work automatically?
<KR-data> and what is the command to do it? (forgot the command, sorry :/ )
<piponazo> Hi people
<KR-data> hi
<piponazo> Could I ask you one question about ubuntu 9.04 (alpha5) ?
<duncan-nz> =Notifications= are others noticing that the hardware volume change notification is broken?
<cumulus007> piponazo: sure
<piponazo> ok, in first place sorry for my bad english :P
<cumulus007> np
<piponazo> the problem is the next: when I try to open the gnome-terminal I get the following message: "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<KR-data> piponazo, well most people on these channels don't write perfect English anyway :p
<cumulus007> piponazo: try rebooting
<piponazo> I reboot many times and the problem persist
<piponazo> but if I change to "Ctrl+Alt+F1" that terminal runs conrrectly
<cumulus007> piponazo: what says google about the problem?
<KR-data> does dpkg-reconfigure reset a package to it's default config if there isn't any settings to manually set?
<cumulus007> Of course, that's a tty, GNOME terminal is an emulator
<piponazo> I'm searching in google for this issue but I don't find other similar case
<cumulus007> KR-data: I don't think si
<cumulus007> o
<KR-data> piponazo, I had a similar message at some point, but it was solved via an update of packages
<piponazo> aham ... I just update my distro 1 hour ago ... so I have the latest packages
<KR-data> what can I run to do the configuration reset of a package then?
<cumulus007> If it's user-specific, remove it's ~/.appname
<KR-data> cumulus007, I want it system specific
<cumulus007> hm
<KR-data> I've seen the command before, but can't remember it :(
<piponazo> I just observed that when I try to purge or install any package from the tty1 , appears this message: "The call to openpty() failed , is /dev/pts mounted?"
<piponazo> May this message to be related with the gnome-terminal issue ?
<KR-data> piponazo, it might be, but I'm far from sure
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<piponazo> I am so scared without a terminal in my hands :'(
<piponazo> xD
<Splex> anyone know how linux utilizes multiple cpu cores?  do apps just randomly get run on each core?
<cumulus007> They are handled fine
<KR-data> piponazo, I hear you, although you could try konsole, the kde-one as an alternative till gnome-terminal works
<cumulus007> konsole works fine here on Kubuntu jaunty
<KR-data> yup, but it might have a lot of dependencies on Gnome
<KR-data> but I would actually say that it helped a lot on all my kde-errors to switch to Jaunty
<cumulus007> on KDE, you mean?
<KR-data> dependencies on KDE libs when you're on gnome :)
<cumulus007> oh
<KR-data> sorry for my vague way of saying it :p
<piponazo> KR-data i have konsole in my system too and it does not run :(
<piponazo> the application runs but the prompt don't respond to the keys pressed
<cumulus007> btw, I'm on alpha 4
<cumulus007> upgrading atm
<piponazo> I'm reading this web, and seems that resolv the problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/cant-start-a-terminal-200544/
<KR-data> it is enough just to update packages normally to upgrade, right?
<piponazo> I'm goind to check this and come back
<piponazo> see you later ;)
<KR-data> from alpha 4 to 5
<scizzo-> KR-data: yes
<KR-data> ok, I was just worried I had overseen something there :)
<piponazo> hello again
<piponazo> the problem persists :(
<KR-data> piponazo, bugger :( I haven't got a clue on what you can do, sorry
<piponazo> ok, thanks anyway ;)
<scizzo-> piponazo: can you try something for me?
<piponazo> tell me about
<scizzo-> piponazo: go the the Ctrl+Alt+F1 terminal and move your .bashrc to bashrc.bak
<piponazo> ok
<scizzo-> piponazo: relogin to X and try to start again
<piponazo> ok, I will do this, see you later ;)
<scizzo-> piponazo: if that does not help...try to see what happens if you create a completely new account on the machine and login with that account
<piponazo> ok
<piponazo> scizzo- any of the two stuff resolv my problem
<scizzo-> piponazo: ?
<scizzo-> piponazo: both worked or didn't work?
<piponazo> no
<piponazo> sorry for my english xD
<scizzo-> GAH!
<scizzo-> no to what?
<piponazo> when I move the .bashrc the problem persist, and loging with a new user too ...
<scizzo-> piponazo: can you see what happens if you run xterm?
<piponazo> of course
<scizzo-> piponazo: not konsole or any tool like that but xterm in itself
<piponazo> it's very strange, I run xterm with the gnome launcher (ALT+F2) and don't occur anything
<scizzo-> piponazo: is this with the new user?
<piponazo> and if I open a terminal emulator like gnome-terminal or konsole, the program appears but the prompt don't respond to the keys pressed
<scizzo-> piponazo: the terminal shows: doda@dodo$ ?
<piponazo> no, only the prompt without anything more
<Starcraftmazter> Hey guys. Since upgrading, my alt+f2 key combo doesnt seem to work, even though its set in keyboard shortcuts. It works on my laptop though (same latest, etc)
<Starcraftmazter> anyone have ideas?
<piponazo> Starcraftazter: I had the same problem and changing the desktop effects to "nothing" the keyboard shortcuts work again
<Starcraftmazter> ahhh, so it does
<Starcraftmazter> unfortunately i cant live without my eye candy :P
<Starcraftmazter> oh well, i guess they will fix it up before the final
<Starcraftmazter> cheers
<Splex> how do i force an app to use only one of my cores on my core2duo cpu?
<joaopinto> Splex, I don't think you can do that
<Eressolar> Splex: taskset
<Splex> Eressolar, thank you :)
<joaopinto> ah, it can
<UnixDawg_> ok jaunty is turning out nice
<UnixDawg_> I have to say I had looked at linux as a rosebush full of thorns for the last few years but it looks like deb hasa come along way
<UnixDawg_> jaunty on t his p3 650 with 384 megs of ram and it runs great
<Ienorand> What's people's opinions on the new login screen btw?
<UnixDawg_> on kde4?
<UnixDawg_> its ok
<Ienorand> Nah, gnome
<UnixDawg_> have not seen it
<Ienorand> Myself I think it's way to dark, looks a bit to "trying to be cool" I'd say.
<UnixDawg_> I just think kde/gnome/xfce/lsxe/awn need to join and make 1 fully functional super use-able fashion furious desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> The developer ego's would never cope :)
<Ienorand> Dunno, I feel that all the compromises might ultimately be a bad thing, though I've never tried xfce or KDE so I might be out of my waters :)
<UnixDawg_> kde 4.2 is turning out nice . the new direction makes for a new learning curve from 3.5.X
<Ienorand> this is the gnome login scren btw: http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/02/jauntys-new-login-screen-and-other.html too ominous!
<IntuitiveNipple> I've not seen that log-in screen
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe I've inherited a custom configuration for it
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: btw, do you have package libbrasero-media0 installed? (It's been causing me nothing but trouble.)
<IntuitiveNipple> Installed: 2.25.91.1-0ubuntu1
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: And no nautilus spamming?
<IntuitiveNipple> spamming?
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: I guess not then... ( bug 329146 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329146 in nautilus "nautilus unable to start on login" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329146
<VSpike> Has anyone seen problems with workspace switching in gnome with compiz enabled?
<IntuitiveNipple> what kind of problems?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: Can you reproduce the issue using KVM/QEMU or VirtualBox ?
<BUGabundo> great, another X crash! bryce I'm coming your way
<BUGabundo> bug 335465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335465 in xorg "resume from hibernation crashed X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335465
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm, I'm testing now to fiddle about with my vmware CD drive settings, seems the iso emulation might have a finger in the game...
<IntuitiveNipple> haha!
<Ienorand> But there was at least one guy who had the issue on a 'normal computer' though...
<IntuitiveNipple> Without system information (particularly the CD drive make/model and interface and driver it is using, it is impossible to make any conclusions
<Ienorand> Weird, it appears only if I set iso mounting in the guest vm, not if it's connected to physical drive...
<Ienorand> So some conflict with device driver might be a reasonable suspection?
<BUGabundo> guys the LP retracer is closing all bug as invalid
<BUGabundo> However, processing it in order to get sufficient information for the developers failed (it does not generate an useful symbolic stack trace). This might be caused by some outdated packages which were installed on your systemat the time of the report:
<BUGabundo> with this text
<IntuitiveNipple> It sounds likely. If you can reproduce it using KVM/QEMU that would be a start. Otherwise it is more likely to be a vmware issue.
<BUGabundo> bug 334834 , bug 333530 and few other dups
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334834 in screenlets "ClearCalendarScreenlet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyType_IsSubtype()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333530 in screenlets "screenlets not working at all" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333530
 * Ienorand wonders if kvm/qemu runs nicely inside a vmware machine, since he's stranded in XP world at the moment.
<VSpike> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not sure it's because my compiz config has been borked, or because of an underlying problem. But I can't switch workspace except with the expo plugin
<VSpike> IntuitiveNipple: clicking the workspace switcher doesn't work... mousewheel on desktop doesn't work. ctrl-alt-left/right doesn't work.  I've enabled the viewport switched plugin in ccsm (which was disabled for some reason) and bound some explicit key combos to viewports
<mifritscher> will there be an openvz-kernel for 9.04?
<IntuitiveNipple> VSpike: It might be worth creating a new fresh user profile and trying it there after enabling desktop effects. That might help narrow it down to a customisation in your regular user profile.
<VSpike> Good idea
<VSpike> I guess I should test without compiz too :)
<VSpike> IntuitiveNipple: actually, switching to the basic effects profile seems to cure it, so it does looked like a borked config
<bazhang> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in jaunty
<tgpraveen> hi all]
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: hi
<maowos> Yesterday, I updated my ubuntu 9.04. Now I cann't view my desktop's toolbar after logged in.  How to do?
<maowos> how to xconfig?
<mjwitter> can you alt-f2 and type in gnome-panel?
<maowos> How to reconfig my display settings to default?
<maowos> alt-f2, then I can view console window
<maowos> gnome-panel,  I haven't used this command.
<mjwitter> it should load the panel
<maowos> must I do like so everytime?
<maowos> I used displaycard of nvidia-7400go
<mjwitter> not sure what to do to fix it permanently, just a temporary fix
<maowos> ok. Is it effective?
<mjwitter> well, if your panel at the top and bottom of the screen are not there when you login, then that should open them..
<maowos> ok, let me have a try.
<maoco> I am maowos. I used the command of "gnome-panel", there is no response.
<maoco> Yesterday, I updated my ubuntu 9.04. Now I cann't view my desktop's toolbar after logged in.  How to do?
<tgpraveen> !bug 292963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292963 in gvfs "gvfs should have udf support" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292963
<mjwitter> maoco: did you upgrade to 9.04 yesterday, or just update 9.04?
<maoco> updated 9.04alpha3 to newer.
<mjwitter> other than checking to ensure that gnome-panel is installed, im not sure what else to do..
<maoco> o
<mjwitter> is it installed?
<scizzo-> maoco: you upgraded from alpha4 to alpha5?
<maoco> I am confused. I have thorough updating yesterday.
<scizzo-> maoco: ok....what did you exactly do yesterday?
<maoco> I received notice to update, then I clicked ok.
<scizzo-> ok right.....now....when that happened.....did you get a question saying to "Partial Upgrade" or anything like that?
<maoco> Yes.
<maoco> It's about mono directory which I deleted it manually.
<scizzo-> and did you do a partial upgrade?
<maoco> Yes.
<maoco> Now I run command of "apt-get update", It reported a error at the end of line.
<scizzo-> maoco: sounds like the upgrade or there is something else wrong during the upgrade itself....not 100% sure though
<maoco> How to use apt-get --fix-miss
<scizzo-> maoco: apt-get -f install
<BUGabundo> DON'T use -f
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: why not?
<BUGabundo> unless you know what you are doing
<maoco> then the missing mono package will be installed?
<BUGabundo> or you might end up with a partial install or packages removed
<scizzo-> okie dokie
<scizzo-> gonna go now....
<maoco> thanks.
<TheWoozle> Anyone know how to restart the taskbar when it unaccountably disappears?
<TheWoozle> (used to be "kicker", but apparently not in k9...)
<ripps> kicker? Isn't that kde?
<RainCT> Hey
<tgpraveen> RainCT: Hey
<RainCT> I'd like to try out Jaunty on an USB stick.. Is 1GB enough for that?
<TuTUXG> RainCT, if you are just going to run livecd, yes
<RainCT> OK. The "create startup disk" option in Intrepid will work fine, or? (Never tried that before)
<RainCT> uhm.. it doesn't see my stick
<TuTUXG> i thought that will just create a boot disk
<TuTUXG> try unetbootin
<nemo> I suppose if you wanted to be clever you'd do like on the walkthrough for USB sticks
<nemo> 2 partitions
<s0u][ight> how come jaunty repos have unstable speed rates?
<nemo> one for the booting, one for maintaining state
<nemo> 2nd partition ideally using a USB fs
<RainCT> nemo: on an 1GB disk?
<nemo> ok. 2nd partition would be pretty small.
<nemo> only 300 megs or so
<DrHalan> can cups show me how much int my printer has?
<usser> DrHalan, depends on the driver, its usually not cups's job to do things like that, cups is a driver framework, the ink levels should be specific to a printer and handled by the driver, that being said hp printers often have that feature
<usser> whats up with vlc again
<usser> why is it showing video in the separate window, i thought this was fixed a long time ago
<DrHalan> usser:  i htink you can setup VLC like that in its preferences
<DrHalan> but is there an app or so to check that?
<usser> DrHalan, yea i know theres a tick mark in preferences "integrate video in player" but that doesnt have any effect, i remember reading about a race condition of some sort in vlc 0.9 series on ubuntu intrepid that froze videos when they were integrated. But they have since fixed that, and now its here again.
<DrHalan> try using a different output mode maybe?
<DrHalan> but i dont see any sense in using vlc anyways =)
<usser> tried all of them same story
<DrHalan> strange
<DrHalan> you should definilty file a bug
<usser> DrHalan, yea im forced to use mplayer, which i dont like precisely because it shows video in the separate window but at least it looks nice doing that :)
<usser> i'll look for the old bug from intrepid and try to resubmit
<UnixDawg_> what is a good seriel consol program for connecting to seriel ports
<UnixDawg_> I need to see output from a seriel terminal
<fosco__> unixdawg, minicom
<UnixDawg_> is it in pkgs
<IntuitiveNipple> screen
<tgpraveen> usser: try smplayer. all you are troubles are gone
<usser> tgpraveen, thanks i'll give it a shot, is it xine based?
<IntuitiveNipple> UnixDawg_: e.g. screen -L /dev/ttyUSB0 115200,cs8,-ixon,-ixon,istrip
<UnixDawg_> ok its not a usb
<UnixDawg_> its a seriel port 1
<UnixDawg_> wich should be ttyS1 right
<usser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/314038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314038 in vlc "Integrated video interface is broken in Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fosco__> unixdawg, com1 is ttyS0
<usser> eh, no chance of a fix it seems
<UnixDawg_> ok why is it not showing up
<UnixDawg_> there are no ttyS
<UnixDawg_> and its active in the bios
<DrHalan> is anybody here already using grub2?
<RainCT> rebooting, cya
<usser> just updated to grub2, didnt even know they had 2 :)
<DrHalan> usser:  is it working?
<usser> DrHalan, yea works for me
 * RainCT screams "omg the fonts are ugly" and all the (I guess) usual stuff :)
<usser> DrHalan, whats the problem you're having?
<DrHalan> i want to try it out but dont know if it willl break my system
<RainCT> Why are there two notifications for Pidgin?
<usser> DrHalan, well it doesnt remove your grub from mbr, so you basically start grub2 from grub, if it works you can later overwrite your mbr
<usser> DrHalan, it does delete grub package however
<RainCT> *notifications=icons
<DrHalan> RainCT: what do yo mean
<DrHalan> usser: okay i think ill give it a shot
<RainCT> DrHalan: There's the Pidgin icon and the "Notifications" icon (the e-mail) which also lets me open it
<DrHalan> oh really it has that? i dont have that here
<RainCT> DrHalan: Yeah, and you can move it around on the panel. I can't find it in the "Add to Panel" dialogue, though
<DrHalan> when do you get it?
<usser> DrHalan, here's what i used to change the splash image http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/16/how-to-grub2-and-grub-pc-installing-splash-images/
<RainCT> DrHalan: Ah. It's the "Indicator Applet"
<RainCT> Right click on a panel -> "Add to Panel" to get it. I'm trying Beta 5 on an USB stick and it's here by default
<DrHalan> yeah now i have it to. But i always have the email thing even if theres no new message that is strange
<RainCT> DrHalan: Yeah, I think that's how it's supposed to be
<DrHalan> did you see the mokup
<RainCT> I guess so. Which one? :P
<DrHalan> the idea was not to have notifcations with buttons pop up but a non-distrubing one and a small button in the panel
<DrHalan> that one: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jaunty904_notifications_example1_web_092.swf
<RainCT> Yeh
<mirak> hi
<mirak> are there any packages supporting vdpau in jaunty ?
<durt>  hey folks, just gone to www.cpac.ca to watch their online broadcast, upon closing firefox the mplayer plugin continues to run (ps -A -> mplayer), no video, just audio. Any thoughts?
<kernco> I'm trying to boot from the Kubuntu jaunty alpha 5 live CD.  I have an embedded VIA graphics chip, and kwin thinks it can support desktop effects, but it can't, so it keeps crashing kdm when trying to start KDE.  Is there a way I can disable desktop effects before it starts KDE?
<Volkodav> anybody runs xfce here ? I can not add the sensor plugin since last 2 updates for some reason ?
<charlie-tca> Volkodav: maybe it just hasn't caught up to the latest xfce updates, yet
<Volkodav> maybe
<Volkodav> it was working ok
<Volkodav> and .....gone
<Volkodav> will come back I guess
<atiredmachine> Hi, ever since I upgraded to the Jaunty on my Thinkpad T43 laptop to my Compiz cannot be enabled.
<atiredmachine> Is this something I just need to wait out, or is it a configuration issue I can address?
<DanaG> atiredmachine: fglrx (ATI binary) drivers are not compatible with Jaunty, so your system will have been switched from fglrx to the open-source driver.
<DanaG> The open-source driver currently does not have 3D support for R600 series (HD2xxx and HD3xxx, I believe) cards.
 * DanaG departs now.
<gmiernicki> will the new ATI 9.1 drivers work with jaunty when its released?
<gmiernicki> be nice to see them included
<usser> gmiernicki, i think they are up to 9.2 now
<gmiernicki> i wasnt aware
<gmiernicki> it sucks such old proprietary drivers are still being used in intrepid
<usser> gmiernicki, yea, 9.2 has really improved a lot, finally i can play openarena on my 64 bit hardy
<gmiernicki> cool, ive wanted to try out some new ones
<gmiernicki> but ive read bad stories about 8.12
<gmiernicki> nice to see they are coming along i guess
<bruce89> lies, all lies
<virtuald> besides backing up /etc/ and dpkg --get-selections, is there anything else i need to restore intrepid if an upgrade fails?
<gmiernicki> where could i go to find out what drivers are included in jaunty? (aside from installing it)
<bruce89> there is no list
<gmiernicki> so i could assume 8.543 are in jaunty too then?
<gmiernicki> or have the devs included something a bit newer
<bruce89> things don't tend to be removed
<thewrath> is the 8.10 issue with wpa2 enteprise wireless in 9.04 alpha?
<gmiernicki> thanks for not solving that question at all bruce89 :)
<bruce89> heh, but there is no real way to be sure about these things without reading the whole kernel changelog, which wouldn't be much fun
<bruce89> but things that used to work should still work
<atiredmachine> So is it just a matter of time before ATI/fglrx drivers are compatible with Jaunty, or the open source driver more fully supports my card?
 * bruce89 is pleased to see a lot of opposition to the new notification system
<RainCT> heh
 * RainCT is only annoyed with the update-manager change
<bruce89> I especially don't like that, but dialogues are also evil
<bruce89> icons confuse users = get rid of them and just have windows appear is their argument
<charlie-tca> yes, and time it so you are working when it starts?
<bruce89> you can ignore balloons, but dialogues you can't
<charlie-tca> right. It stops my 400MHz cpu when it opens
<bruce89> due to u-m being fat
<bruce89> the reason they give for not just installing updates automatically is that it may not be good for low capacity network things
<charlie-tca> But we can't have an icon either
<charlie-tca> One of those "it's better for you this way" things
<bruce89> gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<bruce89> I'm sure there will be a humiliating climb-down
<gmiernicki> ahh
<gmiernicki> checked launchpad
<gmiernicki> 8.573 in jaunty
<gmiernicki> which is 9.1
<gmiernicki> :)
<ronny> yo
<ronny> anyone aware of pae issues with the 64 bit versions
<ronny> i got 4gb of ram, but it shows only 3897
<DrHalan> ronny, PAE isnt needed wiht 64 bit isnt it?
<ronny> im confused cause part of my ram is missing
<DrHalan> ronny, that could be a marketing trick
<usser> ronny, built in video cart taking a chunk of the ram?
<DrHalan> for a lot of vendors 1GB = 1000MB but for your OS 1GB=1024MB
<DrHalan> but then it should show 4000...
<DrHalan> strange
<ronny> DrHalan: wtf? they do that for harddisks
<RainCT> Yeah, I have the same here
<RainCT> 4GB RAM = 3955 MB
<ronny> and i have the full ram in the server 32 bit version
<DrHalan> maybe some of the chips broke? to confirmt his one would need a system with more than 4gigs
<ronny> DrHalan: unlikely - it works with 32 bit kernels
<maxb> Hmm. Is aptitude U supposed to break holds? Can I make it not?
<DrHalan> ronny, I have 1gig here on 64bit. And it shows 988,9 MiB so maybe its a general issue i dont know
<ronny> weird
<ronny> DrHalan: mine where declared in megabytes
<bruce89> a few "missing MB isn't the end of the world"
<bruce89> with the quote ending at the end of "missin"
<ronny> it is
<ronny> it makes me sleepless nights
<DrHalan> LINUS TORWALDS IS STEAL MY MAGABYTES ;)
<SwedeMike> yes, and you should be grateful.
<usser> haha
<usser> its for a good cause, think of the children etc...
<DrHalan> or mark shuttleworth flew to the moon with it? :P
<Volkodav> what's up with the latest updates ? it wants to remove xchat deluge etc ?
<blueyed> Volkodav: there's been something about python updates on the devel-announce mailinglist..
<blueyed> just wait, or add their ppa.
<Volkodav> I'll wait
<linkinx64> hi!!
<linkinx64> how can i test the new notification if i just upgraded from 8.10
<linkinx64> ?
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-28
<skyjumper> linkinx64: apt-get install notify-osd
<linkinx64> nice
<linkinx64> ty
<skyjumper> so every time i enter a vmware VM, the ctrl/alt/shift keys get screwy and require reset with 'setxkbmap'
<skyjumper> anyone know of a way to avoid needing to do that after *each* enter/leaving of the VM screen?
<skyjumper> i don't think it happened so often in intrepid
<chronic_> KPackageKit doesn't work
<ronny> dammit
<ronny> i got one of those dells with a weird internal micro
<ronny> (they dont have enough gain by default
<linkinx64> :( flash it's installed and firefox keeps saying it  is not
 * bruce89 is annoyed that my Dell didn't have a microwave built-in
<bruce89> linkinx64: just as well IMHO
<linkinx64> ;(
<linkinx64> and no scrolling on my laptop
 * charlie-tca justs want the coffee maker built in. It has the cup holder....
<bruce89> has yours got a laser for warming the coffee?
 * DanaG had to tweak his laptop a bit to get scrolling working.
<charlie-tca> No! Did I get ripped off?
<DanaG> Needs to go in a hal fdi file instead of in xorg.conf.
<charlie-tca> I WANT the laser, too
<charlie-tca> Oh, maybe that's what the thing is.
 * bruce89 wonders what use the turntable would have
<charlie-tca> oh, boy. I did get ripped off.
 * charlie-tca thinks it keeps the cup turning to heat the coffee even
<bruce89> actually, the other computer here has a toast slot
<charlie-tca> has it got the little adjustment wheel for lighter?
<bruce89> I have to cut the bread very thin though
<bruce89> just a big button to get the toast out
<charlie-tca> Easier than trying to dig it out
<bruce89> this one has a heater too, but it doesn't seem to toast things much
<charlie-tca> Maybe the toaster part broke?
<bruce89> no matter how much I jam toast in
 * bruce89 wonders if the CPU's supposed to be on fire
<charlie-tca> I got one that cooks, but no place to put the pot
<DanaG> Wanna' cook something?  Try a Pentium D.
<DanaG> That's an ecological disaster.  =þ
 * bruce89 wonders if the blue socket on the back is really to keep automatic pencil leads
<bruce89> with its 15 handy wee holes
<hugh_path> Q: anyone working on power management issues?  Jaunty is not suspending/hibernating on a test thinkpad and I am willing to debug... but would like to work with someone who knows the code.
<charlie-tca> Sounds like it! Mine is older, and everything is black
<charlie-tca> Real hard to see the lead after filling it
<bruce89> very difficult to get out without rubber gloves too
<charlie-tca> They made your holes too deep. Mine sticks out of them
<charlie-tca> Break a lot with it, but easy to get to
<bruce89> those rectangular sockets on the side are good for rubbers (erasers if that's rude)
<charlie-tca> I wondered about them
<charlie-tca> Just got to keep them small
<ian1> hmm pages in firefox are jiggling vertically
<ian1> anyone see this?
<aboSamoor> I can not load compiz, but I am not sure what is the problem ! can you help me to file a bug
<bruce89> I find the wee hollow with two buttons below is quite useful to keep water in
<charlie-tca> :-)
 * bruce89 is scraping the barrel now
<charlie-tca> I use it instead of licking the stamps
<bruce89> surely e-mail has somewhat voided that thing now
<charlie-tca> No, still got to mail my bills
<charlie-tca> Too many mailing lists, they tend to get lost in the email
<bruce89> true
<bruce89> the gaps in the keys on the keyboard are good to keep crackers in
<bruce89> are keyboards supposed to be green?
<charlie-tca> Only on macs
<charlie-tca> Leave the cheese slices there too long?
<bruce89> ah
<dtchen_> ok, ironed out some of the snd_pcm_avail_update() issues in jaunty's PulseAudio
<dtchen_> the situation should be much better even without alsa-lib 1.0.19
<dtchen_> source and binary test packages will be available in my ppa shortly
<bruce89> pulseaudio files in /dev/shm/ are 65 MB
<dtchen_> well, i _could_ merge the garbage collection patch, too
 * aboSamoor Upgrading pulse audio packages fixes the output sound.
<dtchen_> err, more context, please?
 * aboSamoor Compiz is working after changing COMPIZ_BIN_PATH, PLUGIN_PATH, COMPIZ_NAME in /usr/bin/compiz
<dtchen_> namely, which pulseaudio packages fix the output sound, and how?
<aboSamoor> dtchen_: I am not sure, the sound was not clear [has noise] even it is recognizable making upgrades to the following packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/124078/ returned the situation of the output sound to one I had in 8.10 even it was not as good as the situation in 8.04. In 8.10 I have to lower PCM in volume mixer so I can get clear sound while in 8.04 it is always clear whatever PCM is
<dtchen_> aboSamoor: yes, the next upload of pa should have much better performance
<dtchen_> bruce89: is 65 MB seriously an issue?
<aboSamoor> dtchen_: it also seems that gstreamer alsa package has been also upgraded http://paste.ubuntu.com/124079/
<dtchen_> i *could* merge some garbage collection on the mempool routines, but there's no real drive to do so unless the current situation is causing oomkill
<aboSamoor> dtchen_: what is this PCM has to do with audio output quality ?
<bruce89> dtchen_: I don't know, what are those files?
<dtchen_> bruce89: those are files that pulseaudio allocates to cache audio
<dtchen_> aboSamoor: meaning "PCM mixer attenuation/gain" or something else?
<bruce89> right, I just got a fright when I looked at the memory map of totem
<dtchen_> bruce89: again, they shouldn't be problematic, since they are garbage-collected
<dtchen_> bruce89: just not as frequently as perhaps one would like
<bruce89> ah, that's fine then
<dtchen_> ok, so without some kernel config changes, i don't think we're ever gonna be able to wipe the initial audio glitches
<dtchen_> PA makes some rather interesting assumptions about the lower bound of the kernel scheduler's effect on quite a few things
<dtchen_> i could bump the initial watermark, but i don't know without testing how that will perform
<aboSamoor> Jaunty opens windows by default in maximized undecorated mode !
<yoyoned1> anyone know where  to get xbmc binary
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone else have half the installer processes run in the background?
<Belboz99> including resize2fs?
<ethana2> I'm trying to install Jaunty alpha 5 on my flash drive
<ethana2> but the thingy only sees the FAT partition
<ethana2> I want to install it on the ext2 partition
<ethana2> (4 GB flash drive, 1 GB FAT, 3 GB ext2)
<ethana2> Is there a newer version of this tool in jaunty that might be able to run on Intrepid so I could do this?
<dns53> can you format the file system yourself and then use that partition?
<ethana2> well
<ethana2> I have files on it
<ethana2> I need it for stuff, constantly
<ethana2> that's what the 1 GB fat partition is for
<ethana2> dns53: not sure I understand what you mean
<dns53> so you want your vfat partition and it resized and have your linux partition also on that drive?
<ethana2> dns53: if I understand the question, yes
<ethana2> it's 1 GB FAT, 3 GB ext2
<ethana2> hmm
<dns53> the ext2 exists already?
<ethana2> yes
<chronic_> yes, it's fat, haha
<ethana2> I think it wants me to set the boot flag on it
 * ethana2 opens gparted
<dns53> you are suppose to be able to specify that you want to just use the existing partition, i don't use the live cd myself i use the alternate install that can easily do that
<ethana2> grr, the USB image installer still only sees the FAT partition
<bruce89> ext2?
<ethana2> bruce89: I don't want to kill my flash drive with journalling
<bruce89> good answer
<bruce89> though the N800 uses JFFS2
 * ethana2 has filed a launchpad question
<ethana2> https://answers.launchpad.net/usb-creator/+question/62573
<JanC> bruce89: JFFS2 only works (properly) with raw flash
<usser> grub2 is cool
 * usser wonders if its going to be default in jaunty
<bruce89> seems much the same as 1, but works with ext4 properly
<usser> bruce89, it accepts tga and png as backgounds :)
<bruce89> nice
<coz_> hey guys  I believe I read that jaunty has a background changer with transitions?
<coz_> is that correct?
 * DanaG wishes the login screen theme at least had some sort of "box" around the input box.
<Melik> anybody test alpha 5 yet?
<garou> Hi. So this is the channel for jaunty-specifics? I dist-upgraded to jaunty yesterday. Afterwards, the fglrx-driver wouldn't load anymore: http://rafb.net/p/jvetbU33.html
<garou> I tried the fglrx-packages in the repositories, ones built from the ATI-installer and direct installation.
<garou> So... Is there a fix yet?
<crdlb> I believe fglrx is still broken
<garou> Oh, and I'm using an ATI Radeon 4850HD.
<garou> Aw...
<garou> Can I downgrade safely? ^^
<crdlb> no
<garou> So jaunty has certainly broken my system in a bad way.
<garou> Oh well...
<garou> Is anybody working on it with great esteem?
<linkinx64> mine it's ok
<linkinx64> since alpha 5 it's even faster
<crdlb> garou: only ATI knows
<garou> linkinx64: What did you do that I didn't?
<linkinx64> well i had 8.10 and upgraded that's it
<crdlb> you're using fglrx?
<linkinx64> no
<linkinx64> try to install from the iso
<garou> Okay, so is it "just" unsafe to downgrade to intrepid or is it a really, really stupid idea?
<usser> garou, theres no official way to downgrade at all. most you can do is keep your home and overwrite root
<usser> garou, if you try and change your sources.list from jaunty to hardy its gonna blow up \
<DanaG> It is possible, with apt pinning.... but stuff can break.... badly.
<DanaG> You'd better know apt like the back of your own hand to be able to do it.
<DanaG> Better just to wait out whatever's up with Jaunty.
<crdlb> you should be able to get 2d with either radeon or radeonhd
<DanaG> I'm using a PPA that has the new radeon.
<DanaG> My only gripe with the radeon driver is that it doesn't support anything but basic power management.
<DanaG> It can change the clock speed, but apparently not the voltages or such.
<garou> Thanks...
<garou> crdlb: Well, I *really* want to work with 3D, Blender and Crystal Space, to be exact.
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to change the desktop picture from the console
<Peddy> How can I get notify-osd to blur things behind it like in this example? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Inside%20the%20bubble
<DanaG> Is it just me, or is it bad manners to hardcode a color like that black color?
<kernco> Why is kubuntu-restricted-extras going to install pulseaudio?
<Peddy> DanaG, were you referring to me?
<crdlb> Peddy: using compiz? what video card?
<Peddy> crdlb, yep, and nvidia 9800gt.
<crdlb> make sure the Blur plugin is enabled, I guess
<crdlb> in compiz
<Peddy> Ah, thank you. I didn't know it was compiz-related :)
<Peddy> well, I didn't know it uses Compiz' blur.
<ahmina> jaunty hasn't been feature frozen has it?
<crdlb> Peddy: did that work?
<ahmina> I was wondering why alsa 1.0.19 isn't in jaunty yet.
<Peddy> crdlb, yes, works nicely
<DanaG> oh yeah, there's an alsa-driver-linuxant site that has a 1.0.19.
<crdlb> blurring itself would be extremely slow and quite impractical
<DanaG> 1.0.19 doesn't offer much difference for my hardware.
<DanaG> ugh, stupid usb-creator won't let me force it to use an sdhc card.
<RaW[b33f]> I am running an installed 9.04 Alpha 4 updated to the latest and I can find no pdf readers. kpdf, nor Adobe. Um..help?
<DanaG> how would I go about deploying an iso file to an SD (SDHC) card?
<ziroday> RaW[b33f]: is evince not installed?
<DanaG> usb-creator won't do it -- the memory card reader I want to boot from... is not on the USB bus.
<RaW[b33f]> ziroday hmmm .. no
<ziroday> RaW[b33f]: well that's the default pdf viewer, you are using ubuntu right?
<RaW[b33f]> ~$ which evince
<RaW[b33f]> ~$
<DanaG> ugh, it's a moot point, anyway.... can't use SDHC slot in Linux with anything older than 2.6.29.
<RaW[b33f]> kubuntu
<ziroday> RaW[b33f]: ah, don't know about kubuntu, but I know they have some fancy viewer
<ziroday> RaW[b33f]: err do you have okular installed?
<RaW[b33f]> is there a #kubuntu+1 channel?
<ziroday> RaW[b33f]: nope
<RaW[b33f]> I do. Is it the inheritor of kpdf?
<ziroday> RaW[b33f]: yeah, okular is the sucessor to kpdf in kde4
<RaW[b33f]> hmm
<RaW[b33f]> I will do more work
 * DanaG wonders when jaunty+1 will have repos.  =þ
<RaW[b33f]> ty ziroday
<dyf> hello
<dyf> anyone notice the gimp crashes?
<DanaG> heh, my laptop can boot from SD card... as long as the OS supports it.
<dyf> it crashes and i get these messages
<dyf> (script-fu:15174): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: gimp_wire_read(): error
<dyf> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dyf> is there a way to report a bug with all the specs of my computer?
<RaW[b33f]> ziroday - still odd though that I cannot see okular as an installed program in adept. Also, with the extra libraries installed I can install Adobe flash, but not Acrobat. I know that it is not part of production. It is just an odd thing I think.
<ziroday> RaW[b33f]: well acrobat reader is propriatery, its probably in multiverse
<RaW[b33f]> Oddly, not that I can see. I find the new Adept very confining though
<RaW[b33f]> I got flash easy enough, but no Acrobat to be found
<JanC> there is no acrobat-download-package in jaunty
<RaW[b33f]> JanC Thank you. I am not crazy then :)
<JanC> I've never needed it anyway, so why not use evince or whatever KDE provides
<RaW[b33f]> For me they solve different issues
<Volkodav> so python issue is not resolved yet huh ?
<dyf> does evince support 'fill-able' pdf files?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> perhaps not perfectly, but it does support them
<garou> I just noticed, the IDE controller card also vanished!
<garou> (after updating to jaunty)
<garou> lspci still sees it: 01:01.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20269 (rev 02)
<garou> But I can't access it an
<garou> ymore via Nautilus.
<RaW[b33f]> being new at the feedback end of things - where do I make my wishes/hopes/please oh please things known?
<garou> RaW[b33f]: Sounds like an altar would be appropriate. :)
<RaW[b33f]> COOL - where is it, I got penguin at the zoo I can steal
<garou> Do you also have herrings that you can slip the penguins?
<RaW[b33f]> ...erm .. I mean Gnus ...
<garou> That should give you karma.
<garou> ...which gives me a nice idea for a weird MMORPG...
<RaW[b33f]> carp - I mean I have a selection of old Gates I can break up
<RaW[b33f]> I guess one of my things is that the conf file for X11 now no longer has any conf in it
<RaW[b33f]> I can understand part of it, but I want to tune the keys of my mouse
<teethdood> anyone having issues with sound?
<rww> Meh. Intrepid>Jaunty upgrade seems to be broken right now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/335623
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335623 in update-manager "Intrepid -> Jaunty Alpha5 : can not mark 'ubuntu-desktp' for upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Slartibartfast> anybody else having problems to logout, reboot or halt the computer? ... seems i now really need to CTRL + ALT F1 > login to console and do these actions from there
<crdlb> what do you mean by problems?
<Slartibartfast> by ... not working anymore
<Slartibartfast> not respons ....
<crdlb> Ctrl+alt+bksp is disabled by default and log out was removed from the system menu (:/)
<Slartibartfast> when going back to CTRL ALT F7 i see a complete blank screen
<crdlb> nvidia?
<dns53> there is a command to re enable ctrl alt bksp
<Slartibartfast> dns53: how?
<Slartibartfast> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> common bug with that driver :/
<Slartibartfast> crdlb: :-(
<Slartibartfast> just upgraded that driver yes .... and this bug happened after that
<Slartibartfast> how i can go back to the older driver ?
 * Hobbsee grabs dontzap, after being reminded
<crdlb> I'm on the fence about that feature
<Hobbsee> alt+sysrq doesn't seem to work on my machine.
<crdlb> at least it's not Shift+Bksp like it was in Xgl
<crdlb> one of the Xgl developers thought c-a-b was too much work
<Hobbsee> anyone else not getting a terminal when hitting ctrl+alt+f1, and getting bounced back to X?
<Hobbsee> heh
<crdlb> Hobbsee: intermittently
<Hobbsee> hrm, ok
<crdlb> now that I've tried it a dozen times, it works fine
<Slartibartfast> So? ... can somebody tell me how to re- enable this CTRL ALT BKSP for killing X .. or do i have to google it ?
<Hobbsee> dontzap
<crdlb> sudo dontzap --disable
<Slartibartfast> ah :-) .....
<Slartibartfast> Thanks
<crdlb> isn't there supposed to be a GUI coming, or did that get scrapped?
<Hobbsee> there is in kde
<Hobbsee> don't think there was enough time for gnome
<crdlb> :/
<Slartibartfast> Is this a ubuntu program or a linux program which is used by the other distro's too ......
<crdlb> ubuntu really should make some decisions two releases in advance ...
<Slartibartfast> because ctrl alt bsp in opensuse give me a rather annoying beep sound instead of killing x
<mnemo> the dependency problem with ubuntu-desktop package is a known issue, correct?
<crdlb> it's just setting an upstream xorg.conf option ("DontZap")
 * Hobbsee checks just how old xserver-xorg is two releases ago
<Hobbsee> oh, only one release less
<Mycroft_> I got a strange bug on kde4 Jaunty, a rendering issue in the panel
<Mycroft_> I don't konw against which package I am supposed to fill a bug
<Mycroft_> it affects some widget but not all
<mnemo> Mycroft_: what gfx card / chipset do you have?
<Mycroft_> ati R300 + free driver
<mnemo> can you show a screenshot of the problem?
<Mycroft_> give me a minute
<Mycroft_> mmh In fact I got to go
<Mycroft_> so I'll be back later with a screenshot
<mnemo> ok :)
<Alexia_Death> Im actually seeing it too
<Alexia_Death> and I have vidia binary
<Alexia_Death> nvidia*
<Alexia_Death> The lower/right borders of some widgets are renderde one pixel below/left. leaving one pixel gap.
<rom> hi
<rom_> hi
<rom_> I have a problem, I can't install ubuntu-desktop package
<rom_> it has been deinstalled yesterday with an upgrde
<rom_> http://pastebin.com/d3ad6059c
<fosco_> can hardly understand the error message
<fosco_> but try to change your repos
<fosco_> system - admin - software origins
<rom_> the error message is "the following packages have unsatisfied dependencies"
<rom_> ubuntu-desktop: depends gnome-app-install ...
<rww> fosco_: It says that gnome-app-install, ubufox, and gnome-games can't be installed. Same thing is happening to some intrepid>jaunty upgrades right now. I think there's a broken python package somewhere.
<rom_> recommends: gnome-games
<fosco_> so, change your repos
<fosco_> some packages in your current repos are broken
<rom_> you're right : sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install : depends: python-launchpad-integration
<rom_> python-launchpad-integration: Dépend: python (< 2.6) mais 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 devra être installé
<rww> fosco_: The packages in the main repo are broken. The repos that are out of date and don't have the broken packages yet will be broken soon.
<rom_> ok, so I have to wait
<rom_> and reinstall ubuntu-desktop when it's ok?
<rww> rom_: basically, yes. It'll probably get fixed soon.
<fosco_> didn't know it
<rom_> ok, thanks
<rww> rom_: I or someone else will update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/335623 when it gets fixed.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335623 in update-manager "Intrepid -> Jaunty Alpha5 : can not mark 'ubuntu-desktp' for upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * DanaG wishes ubuntu would do what suse does: it makes you ctrl-alt-backspace TWICE.
<rom_> another little problem, evolution opens a dialog box instead of a notification when I get a new mail
<DanaG> Not disable zap entirely... you have to press it twice.
<rom_> My touchpad works in intrepid but not in jaunty, is it normal ?
<rom_> or should I report
<rww> rom_: might as well report it, especially if you know the laptop model and/or type of trackpad.
<Wicla> in alpha4 you had to apt-get xorg-driver-synaptics to get it working. Dunno how it's in alpha5
<rom_> ok I install it to test
<rom_> I have to reboot I guess
<rom_> I'll test later
<amortvigil> hello is jaunty such breakable that when you install it it wil break every 5 minutes?
<syockit> amortvigil: it happens between some updates
<syockit> when I first started, it hung every 10 minutes or so. then after kernel updates, problem is gone
<syockit> then other problems will crop out, or regressions may occur
<amortvigil> syockit:and when will be the first beta?
<syockit> but hopefully, by release candidate, every major bugs get fixed
<amortvigil> somewhere in april?
<syockit> Yeah, I think it's somewhere two-three weeks before the release
<amortvigil> oaky
<amortvigil> and i want to reinatall linux is it beter to stay with 8.10 or would you already install jaunty
<syockit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<syockit> amortvigil: if it's not work-critical, then you can Jaunty
<syockit> by work-critical I mean your work's survival  depends on Ubuntu's stability
<syockit> If using for leisure purpose, you can install Jaunty and help track bugs
<amortvigil> syockit: well its not my work pc but it has also a windows dual boot
<syockit> but if you're not used with how Ubuntu (or any Linux system) works, then better stay with Intrepid
<syockit> ah, I first installed Ubuntu as dual boot too
<syockit> It was kind of handy to have a working OS to get support from the internet when Ubuntu happens to break
<syockit> although there is also the liveCD for that, but live CD boots up slow
<amortvigil> syockit: i know how ubuntu works
<syockit> How your experience will be also depends on your hardware. For example, my computer uses Intel graphics drivers, and they break often because the developers are making very rapid changes
<syockit> It was the same case for Nvidia/ati too, but it seems they somehow have sorted out, as I'm seeing people complain about it less & less by day
<amortvigil> hmm i have a netbook
<amortvigil> so it will prpbably be a problem
<amortvigil> acer aspire one
<amortvigil> 150 bb
<amortvigil> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<syockit> if don't have ubuntu installed, you can then try installing jaunty first. if there are too many breakages, then you can install intrepid over it (reformat the ubuntu partition)
<syockit> btw I think currently, Jaunty's intel driver is buggy, many things are working sluggishly. I'm using a xorg-edgers driver, so I'm saved
<amortvigil> xorg-edges/
<amortvigil> ?
<syockit> there's this PPA for bleeding-edge xorg drivers on launchpad.net
<amortvigil> cool
<Hobbsee> interesting.  I didn't know about that.
<MichalPenka2> Hello everyone
<MichalPenka2> I'm trying to install Jaunty (daily,amd64,alternate) and have a problem :( Can anyone help?
<bardyr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MichalPenka2> The installer failes to continue because of python-launchpad-integration unmet depency
<MichalPenka2> ubottu: ok, thanks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks :)
<MichalPenka2> Have anyone same problem?
<cruster> yes, python-launchpad-integration  depends on <<python 2.6, but python 2.6 is installed in system by default
<cruster> python <<2.6*
<bardyr> MichalPenka2, have you tried installing alpha5 ?, jaunty is in transition to move python 2.6 so some things will be broken until it is complete
<MichalPenka2> cruster: have you solved it somehow?
<cruster> not yet, sorry, just installed alpha5 :P
<MichalPenka2> bardyr: alpha 5 is the very latest official release? The one I have is today's build
<cruster> I also have problem with my bluetooth mouse...it is added to the system just fine, but does not connect...
<s0ullight> hello, are python based packages broken?
<Hobbsee> yes
<bardyr> MichalPenka2, yea it was released a couple of days ago
<syockit> install alpha-5, get updates and have it break again? no way!
<bardyr> cruster, try blueman, it works much better
<MichalPenka2> bardyr: So you have been successfull with alpha-5 installation
<MichalPenka2> ?
<cruster> syockit: yeah happens with upgrade but just some packages, they are not many
<bardyr> syockit, just wait a couple of days to do a upgrade :)
<bardyr> MichalPenka2, yea
<s0ullight> Hobbsee, this is with the 3.0 2.5/6 compability isssues?
<MichalPenka2> bardyr: ok, I'll give it a try, I have 97 % downloaded already :)
<Hobbsee> s0ullight: yes
<MichalPenka2> bardyr: did you installed the desktop or the alternate way?
<cruster> well, I guess python 2.6 packages are being prepared...hope they will not be late...
<bardyr> MichalPenka2, alternative
<MichalPenka2> bardyr: hm, I've accidentally downloaded desktop, but I'll try it
<cruster> any clues for bluetooth connection issues?
<bardyr> cruster, try blueman, it fixed all my bluetooth needs
<cruster> bardyr: i'll give it a try, thanks
<Hobbsee> cruster: ?  2.6.1 is already in there.  it's just that a lot of things don't work with them yet
<bardyr> cruster, https://launchpad.net/blueman its not included in jaunty so you need to add a ppa
<cruster> hobbsee: I mean programms that depend on python 2.6, my mistake
<Hobbsee> ah
<jemark> hi, i can't install deluge in the latest daily image
<cruster> bardyr: thanks, works just fine!
<bardyr> cruster, great, np :)
<cruster> bardyr: will it start automatically on boot?
<bardyr> cruster, it should
<bardyr> cruster, check you session
<cruster> bardyr, yeah, it's there
<cruster> bardyr: bluetooth manager applet is the old one, or the tray applet?
<bardyr> cruster, huh?
<cruster> bardyr: on my startup apps there is an entry "blueman bluetooth manager" and one "bluetooth manager applet". the latter is the tray icon or the old bluetooth manager?
<bardyr> the latter is the old
<cruster> ok thanks
<syockit> lol I just realized the tabs in gvim uses native gtk widget instead! so gonna byebye gedit
<dyf> does anyone else experience frequent gimp crashes?
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any ideas on how to change the desktop picture from the console?
<bardyr> shadowhywind, gconf?
<vbgunz> whats going with suspend/resume. its really badly broken in Jaunty?
<bardyr> after i installed a vanilla kernel of 2.6.29-rc all my problems went away
<bardyr> my laptop has never played so nice with linux
<vbgunz> bardyr: yeah, I heard suspend should be better with that kernel. damn
<vbgunz> whats the easiest way for me to upgrade to that kernel if I am on Jaunty? do I have to build it all myself? I never trusted myself to do that :(
<Hobbsee> yes, you need to build it
<vbgunz> **ck!
<bardyr> vbgunz, actually not
<bardyr> vbgunz, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<vbgunz> heh, everything is awesome. just this new box demands quite a bit of power... am hoping I could compensate with suspending it overnight
<vbgunz> bardyr: you're turning out to be a savior. quick question. I am on x64. rc6 is what I am looking at for the latest kernel right?
<vbgunz> also, do I only need 1 file?
<bardyr> vbgunz, you need the _all.debs and the _amd64.debs
<vbgunz> if this all goes to hell. I will at least ext4 :)
<bardyr> im running ext4 with rc6 :)
<vbgunz> bardyr: during everyday usage, do you notice a diff with ext4?
<vbgunz> believe it or not the main reason I wanted to try it was because the fsck check after every 20 mounts takes a while on my system :(
<vbgunz> just that one reason had me urging to upgrade... but I want to do it cleanly as possible
<bardyr> vbgunz, nope, except its feels generally faster
<Twigathy> Has anybody tried NFS root with ubuntu+1 yet? :)
<vbgunz> ok, am going to try the kernel upgrade. just need to backup across two disks first
<bardyr> vbgunz, i had some problems with ext4 on the .28 kernel but those seems fixed in .29
<vbgunz> bardyr: one quick question. you go into your bios? I only have S1 and S3 options. which is yours?
<bardyr> vbgunz, huh?
<bardyr> vbgunz, my bios sucks so i dont really have any options
<vbgunz> bardyr: oh, thought I ask
<vbgunz> bardyr: ok, quick question. am backing up now
<vbgunz> to successfully install those 3 debs, I need to provide them all to dpkg -i at the same time otherwise I would probably get dependency errors right?
<vbgunz> theres 1 x64 and 2 __all debs
<bardyr> vbgunz, install the _all first then the amd64
<vbgunz> ok. worse comes to worse and I cannot boot up for some strange odd reason, I can always select the right kernel from grub before boot up?
<vbgunz> so sorry, first time I am going to do a detour just to get something working :/
<bardyr> vbgunz, yea
<carl0s-> Anybody know why Konqueror might not work? I wanted to have a look at KDE so I used synaptic to install most of it.. wasn't really sure what packages I was selecting but the desktop is generally working fine now except for knetworkmanager not showing in tray, but konqueror dies (SIGSEGV) right away.
<vbgunz> I thought knetworkmanager was replaced in the latest Kubuntu-desktop?
<carl0s-> vbgunz, I dunno? Any idea what with? The network settings under system setting fails with "couldn't parse xml file", but I'm looking for a tray think like NM.
<vbgunz> under systemsettings > advanced > network management. I don't know the name of the app *but* saw it replace knetworkmanager in the latest live CDs
<carl0s-> Is there any way I can see what's making konqueror die? All I get is searchprovider desktop not found, then KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<carl0s-> vbgunz, I don't have any network settings under advanced. I have one under the general settings, but the network part of it (as opposed to proxy etc. part) dies with couldn't parse xml file.
<bardyr> carl0s-, open it in the terminal
<carl0s-> bardyr, I did, that's where I got the above.. nothing more :(
<bardyr> use strace if that does not help
<vbgunz> not sure I can help honestly. I mentioned it being replaced because on the latest live-cds it is. I also have it along side knetworkmanager myself. I don't really use either as I have a lan line that just works. I go wireless only when disaster strikes :(
<carl0s-> This is all I get running konqueror from a terminal: http://pastebin.com/m7d6bb79b
<vbgunz> bardyr: I will let you know how it goes, I promise :)
<vbgunz> I am going to reboot and try suspending/resuming... hopefully it works and nvidia doesn't dog me in the anus
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> i try running jaunty on my vbox,but
<shadeslayer> i have a small problem
<shadeslayer> it says boot:
<shadeslayer> and stuck there
<carl0s-> is there a proper way to install kde on ubuntu? I know there is kubuntu, but I just want to have a play. Is there somthing like "apt-get groupinstall kde" which does the same as picking "kde" on the initial installation of the system?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> carl0s-: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<carl0s-> Or should I be using Add/Remove Programs instead of Synaptic?
<shadeslayer> see above
<bazhang> there is no play
<carl0s-> ah, ok. I'll try that.
<shadeslayer> play??
<bazhang> you can install and choose from login window
<shadeslayer> nothing just says boot :
<shadeslayer> yup
<carl0s-> bazhang, SURE THERE
<shadeslayer> press F10
<carl0s-> bazhang, sure there is. I can play with things :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<bazhang> carl0s-, aha misunderstood you :)
<shadeslayer> any idea h=guys
<carl0s-> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> *guys
<carl0s-> no idea sorry :(
<carl0s-> what's a vbox? virtualbox?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bazhang> bad burn
<shadeslayer> burn
<bazhang> or corrupt iso
<shadeslayer> i didnt burn a cd
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> nooooo
<bazhang> check md5
<carl0s-> won't you miss all the compositing running it in a vm though?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
<carl0s-> shadeslayer, you're trying to boot a blank disc? :)
<shadeslayer> noo
<bazhang> heh
<carl0s-> ah :)
<shadeslayer> checking
<bazhang> not a burn then its the iso
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> 60 pc done
<shadeslayer> nope no errors
<bazhang> md5?
<Delvien> wow, the new compiz updates are nice!
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> no errors
<Delvien> that and everything seems more smooth
<carl0s-> I like the new gdm layout. super sexy. makes it a shame that I just hibernate all the time. They need to make the unlock-screen thing sexy like that.
<Delvien> new GDM layout? hmm
<carl0s-> yeah. came through on updates a few days ago.
<carl0s-> all dark and redy
<shadeslayer> really??
<carl0s-> well, the login thing. that's gdm, right?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<carl0s-> oh
<carl0s-> I do have updates-proposed repos enabled and what not.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well i have too
<carl0s-> :)
<shadeslayer> but no updates for me :(
<carl0s-> oh :(
<carl0s-> hmm
<Delvien> Yeah, it is nice
<Delvien> in 9.10 they said they are getting rid of their crap-color-ui
<Delvien> my laptop is down to 14 second boot up time :D and its only 1.67ghz dual core 1gig of ram 667mhz fsb
<shadeslayer> Delvien: 9.04??
<carl0s-> the brown? I didn't like it. I always use fedora style clearlooks blue with gartoon icons, but just recently I went back to ubuntu default and I really like it now. The icons look very professional and I like the brown now.
<Delvien> shadeslayer: yep
<Delvien> shadeslayer: wait, are you responding to my boot up time, or UI change comment?
<shadeslayer> both
<carl0s-> i'm gonna try thing kubuntu-desktop thing now then, see you later, thanks for the help.
<Delvien> shadeslayer: your question is invalid then. They are two different subjects
<Delvien> 9.10 will be the default UI update.
<carl0s-> ERR: INVALID QUESTION
<carl0s-> :p
<Delvien> in 9.04 im getting a nice boot up time
<shadeslayer> does it crash often??
<Delvien> No crashes yet
<shadeslayer> how much time??
<Delvien> well, a nautilus crash, but it came right back up no problem
<Delvien> shadeslayer: I already said
<shadeslayer> i mean
<shadeslayer> how much time since upgrade
<carl0s-> cool
<carl0s-> installing kubuntu-desktop has really worked. I have network-manager style tray applet now for wifi/lan , and konqueror works :)
<draik_> Is Jaunty's appearance to be the same as Intrepid with KDE4.2?
<shadeslayer> so any idea why the ISO wont boot
<shadeslayer> ?
<draik_> Hey there shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> MD5 is fine,no errors
<shadeslayer> heya
<draik_> ISO for Jaunty Alpha 5?
<shadeslayer> problems with jaunty now ><
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it shows boot :
<shadeslayer> thats all
<draik_> I'm trying Jaunty right now and hoping that it resolves my issue with the freezing, nepomuk running at 99-100% CPU and the sudden loss of Internet connection.
<draik_> While installing, I get to the part of the keyboards and then I have nothing with choosing a hard drive. It's almost like it stalls there. The back and forward buttons are out and I only have Quit from which to choose.
<shadeslayer> draik_: did you use a vbox??
<draik_> Nope
<draik_> This is supposed to be a direct install onto the 1TB HDD
<draik_> This is also a new 1TB HDD from yesterday.
<draik_> I returned the previous one that I've had for 3 weeks.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> so does anybody know whats wrong
<shadeslayer> its a 64bit CD
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> ISO
<IntuitiveNipple> problems?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i use a vbox to boot a ISO
<shadeslayer> 64 bit
<shadeslayer> but i get just boot :
<shadeslayer> thats it
<draik_> What happens if you just hit "enter"
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<draik_> IIRC, Knoppix does the same thing. You just have to hit [enter] and you're booting Knoppix
<shadeslayer> btw first i need to kill synaptiv
<shadeslayer> *c
<bardyr> how can i make it so network-manager can manage my eth0 ?
<shadeslayer> whats the command??
<draik_> sudo killall synaptic
<shadeslayer> apt??
<draik_> If you have the PID, 'sudo kill -9 <pid>'
<shadeslayer> uh nope
<draik_> This is the error message I'm getting now when trying to have Jaunty install onto my HDD...
<shadeslayer> :)
<draik_> Partman failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<draik_> I've already hit retry. This is the 2nd time I'm getting this error message.
<IntuitiveNipple> draik_: What does the syslog show?
<draik_> IntuitiveNipple: A lot of stuff. I'm going through the listing of the HDDs in my desktop (4 total)
<IntuitiveNipple> draik_: can you pastebin the results of "ls -l /"
<draik_> I'm also noticing that it's only picking up on 2 HDDs, none of which are my 1TB. /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 is all I show
<draik_> IntuitiveNipple: Sure thing.
<draik_> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m35c4e2ad
<IntuitiveNipple> There was nothing on that URL - said it was invalid - but I found the paste in the list
<draik_> Sorry, that was to be 36, not 35 :(
<draik_> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m36c4e2ad
<wathek> hello all
<wathek> I need to get qt 4.5 rc1 which is in the jaunty repos is it possible to add the jaunty repos to my kubuntu intrepid to update qt ?
<bazhang> wathek, it is alpha 5
<draik_> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wathek> yes I know but I need to get the qt4.5 packages
<bazhang> wathek, just running jaunty and things will break, adding a jaunty repo will definitely break intrepid
<IntuitiveNipple> draik_: Well the obvious thing I was looking for isn't the cause.
<bazhang> mixing repos is always a very bad idea
<draik_> IntuitiveNipple: Which was ...?
<svu> python-launchpad-integration: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<svu> what's wrong with that package?
<IntuitiveNipple> draik_: badly prepared ISO image
<draik_> Ah. Good to know that's not the issue.
<draik_> The reason I'm wanting to go onto Jaunty right now is because my current Intrepid keeps dropping the 'net connection at a random point which then leaves me with with no way of updating the newly installed system. After that, it's only a matter of minutes before the entire system freezes and I'm left with nothing.
<IntuitiveNipple> svu: It was announced on ubuntu-devel-discuss
<garou> Woohoo. And I'm preparing to downgrade to Intrepid. ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> svu: After the alpha-5 release we will update the python interpreter from 2.5.4 to 2.6.1.  For about 24 hours you will no be able to cleanly update jaunty, until some packages are rebuilt with python2.6.
<IntuitiveNipple> svu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000541.html
<BUGabundo> is audio working for anyone?
 * BUGabundo damn python migration... removed many apps!
<d1g1t> here too >:(
<svu> IntuitiveNipple, thanks!
<draik_> What is the release date for 9.04?
<BUGabundo>  !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<tgpraveen> april 23
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<draik_> Awesome. That's the page I was trying to find.
<draik_> Thanks tgpraveen and BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> np draik_
<shadeslayer> guys the loading bar needs some work
<draik_> What is nepomukservices?
<draik_> And is it required?
<shadeslayer> :)
<BUGabundo> draik_: is a great KDE inovation
<BUGabundo> it index metatags from files and services
<draik_> It's the cause of my system freezing.
<draik_> dmesg | tail is "nepomukservices[5982]: segfault at 4 ip b7da87e2 sp bfcaf2a0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[b7d55000+225000]"
<BUGabundo> draik_: please report it
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp nepomukservices
<draik_> BUGabundo: Error: Invalid problem report
<BUGabundo> humm
<draik_> package nepomukservices does not exist
<BUGabundo> let me check the proper package name
<draik_> Thank you
<draik_> :)
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> I can't find the package that brings nepomuk
<BUGabundo> anybody knows ?
<draik_> It seems to be network manager related
<vbgunz> bardyr: I can never get suspend/resume working... the most luck I got with the 2.6.29rc6 kernel is putting my bios in S3, suspending to RAM. I can resume *but* always have a IO error that makes the desktop simply unusable :/
<draik_> What happens if I uninstall kNetworkManager?
<vbgunz> I tried so many settings such as S1, S3, acpi-support from mem to standby... everything seems to work great but suspending and resuming is nothing more than a total and utter nightmare :(
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: please debug the suspend
<BUGabundo> and file bugs. I'm sure Leann will help you triage it fast... it has only happened to me
<BUGabundo> and some time latter it gets fixed
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: usually its just a drivers that needs a little push
<BUGabundo> or blacklist
<BUGabundo> draik_: you will lose the ability to manage your networks
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: I have. I checked launchpad and so many have. there is never a solution though and upgrading the kernel where this is supposedly fixed doesn't work for me at all. the closest I get it to working is suspending to ram once. I get back and all I have is IO errors. The drive is locked, dead, read only :(
<draik_> I only have 1 and it's DHCP so I don't really manage anything.
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: What's the bug reference relating to your issue?
<vbgunz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/334644
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334644 in linux "[MSI MS-7374] suspend/resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" [Undecided,New]
<vbgunz> thats just mine.
<vbgunz> but there are so many more and some are just different problems all together (problems I don't experience)
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: please ping Leann
<BUGabundo> ogasawara on #ubuntu-devel
<vbgunz> I upgraded the kernel at 9:47am.... it is now 11:14am and I tried so many things. I read this was supposed to be fixed in 2.6.29. I upgraded to rc6 and it simply fails me :(
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: So the problem is an SM card?
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: ?
<vbgunz> I have a Sony Memory stick inserte
<vbgunz> that would be nuts... I would have to remove it before sleeping?
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: don't mind me... I didn't scroll backward far enough in the dmesg log :)
<vbgunz> heh, no way that trivial
<vbgunz> hehe
<draik_> BUGabundo: How do I go about removing the network manager for Intrepid?
<vbgunz> how do I blacklist my haddrives? I can come out of ram suspension *but* the disk always ends up dead read only :(
<BUGabundo> draik_: #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<BUGabundo> here is Jaunty....
<draik_> Right. Sorry.
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: let me see if I can find the debug wiki
<vbgunz> when I resume from S3 memory suspension, my twinview nvidia setup comes back just fine. I see everything right where I left it. the only problem I can honestly see is my drive is dead...
<BUGabundo> you may need to mess up your CMOS clock
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: OK, what I need is for you to shutdown, do a cold start, try a suspend/resume. Restart then attach /var/log/kern.log to that bug report.
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> wait!
<vbgunz> once my drive is dead, no amount of commands will get it back :(
<BUGabundo> can you pastebin the driver controler?
<vbgunz> how?
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: don't worry; I'll deal with it.
<BUGabundo> lspci -vvvv
<BUGabundo> ok IntuitiveNipple
<BUGabundo> but im guessing it's a sata controler that is using the wrong driver
<IntuitiveNipple> Unfortunately the dmesg logs aren't complete enough
<vbgunz> http://dpaste.com/3294/
<vbgunz> thats a lot of info
<vbgunz> I have 6GB RAM, and a 12GB swap file (not partition)
<IntuitiveNipple> It looks like a pata_jmircon... I've dealt with issues with those before.
<vbgunz> if thats a problem. I have 1 sata drive and 2 IDE drives (3 including the CD drive)
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: I thank you for any ideas, clues hints as to how to get back a drive that isn't dead on wake up
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: Read my comment on the bug report
<vadi21> Hi, previous releases of Ubuntu used to detect the install cdrom as a valid source for packages. 9.04 alpha 5 does not do that - is the cdrom not a source of packages anymore or is it yet another bug?
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: ok, restart normally. then with bios in S3, suspend to RAM in gui. when it comes back (dead drive) try to read /var/log/kern.log OR reboot cold, *then* paste /var/log/kern.log?
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: Yes please
<BUGabundo> back
<vbgunz> ok, will try it.
<Riesh> Hi , what about kde 4.2.1? ... will this get into jaunty?
<BUGabundo> lets see if pidgin holds now
<BUGabundo> if it fails I'll file (an angry) bug
<siegie> Riesh: 4.1.1 was in intrepid, so i don't see why not
<siegie> Riesh: even 4.1.4 was available through  updates
<Riesh> siegie OK ...  :-) thanks
<Riesh> any idea when 4.2.1 comes out ? ... got a bug with ark which seems to get fixed with 4.2.1
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: The only change since 2.6.28-7.20 is:
<IntuitiveNipple> git log --pretty=format:"%h %ci %s" Ubuntu-2.6.28-7.20..HEAD -- drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/
<IntuitiveNipple> 6748b08 2009-02-17 03:18:40 +0000 Subject: UBUNTU: SAUCE: [PATCH] LP#193970 iwlagn: fix hw-rfkill while the interface is down
<siegie> Riesh: look at kde 4.2 Release_Schedule
<Riesh> siegie: ok thanks ... seems to be in about a few days
<vbgunz> yeah, rebooted, suspended to ram, came back with dead drive. am going to upload kern.log now to the report
<siegie> Riesh: Nice and kubuntu team is always fast in implementing new versions,
<Turl> hi
<Riesh> siegie looking forward to it :-) ... i really like 4.2(.x) ... only wish the fade in effect from splash to desktop did work
<Turl> upgrading wants to break half my system - once again :S
<Turl> it wants to delete apturl, compizconfig-settings-manager, gnome-app-install, gnome-games, python-compizconfig, python-launchpad-integration, simple-ccsm, ubufox and ubuntu-desktop.
<Turl> any thought?
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: I have no idea what the problem is
<vbgunz> I never removed the SM card... should I do that before suspending?
<siegie> Turl: wait a day or so?
<Turl> the 'breakers' are gimp, hpijs, hplip, openoffice.org-* and python-*
<vbgunz> I updated the bug report with the kern.log like you asked for
<Turl> siegie: has been like this since yesterday
<charlie-tca> Turl: from an email on ubuntu-devel-discuss - or about 24 hours you will no be able to cleanly update jaunty, until
<charlie-tca> some packages are rebuilt with python2.6.
<vbgunz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/334644
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334644 in linux "[MSI MS-7374] suspend/resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vbgunz> kern.log attached after suspending to ram, coming out (resuming) with a dead drive
<Turl> ok charlie-tca, thanks ;)
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<vbgunz> when you suspend to ram. pressing the power button to resume. aren't you supposed to be back to normal pretty quick?
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: my system takes 5-8 secs
<Turl> vbgunz: yeah
<vbgunz> it took me about a 1 minute. black screen. then when it appears normal. I have a dead drive.
<Turl> unless you own a really old pc without ACPI (I believe, if you press the power button on those, they get shut down like with the power cord. but nevermind, I think they don't have the technology to suspend :p)
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: I really appreciate your time. do you have an idea what the problem is?
<BUGabundo> too long
<Turl> vbgunz: 1 whole minute? too much
<Turl> vbgunz: and why don't you just remove that dead drive? it might cause the slowdown
<Turl> the OS might be trying to wake it up
<BUGabundo> that could be it!
<vbgunz> yeah, but I think its because its trying to wake up the drive and failing miserably
<vbgunz> Turl: the drive is only dead upon resuming otherwise it works perfect
<Turl> oh, you mean, the drive is not phisically broken?
<Turl> hm, is it an IDE drive or a sata one?
<vbgunz> Turl: the drive is just fine. resuming never works :(
<vbgunz> my main drive is sata. I have 2 others that are IDE.
<BUGabundo> could be buggy impmentation
<vbgunz> my entire linux setup is pretty much on the sata
<BUGabundo> bios, controler, disk
<Turl> can you try this? remove the disks from the system, boot from a livecd and suspend
<Turl> then you can know if the disk(s) are the culprit
<vbgunz> I really don't want to try that and would favor another possible solution?
<vbgunz> I mean if worse comes to worse I would I guess
<vbgunz> but I need the disk no matter what. maybe telling them to never sleep? not sure
<BUGabundo> I never manage to get a laptop or PC to hibernate from LiveCD
<BUGabundo> EVER
<Turl> vbgunz: you can disable the disks on the BIOS and try that
<Turl> or maybe you have the posibility to choose 'Enhanced' mode for them, that always works best
<Turl> (always on the BIOS, I mean)
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: Is that one of the mainline test kernels?
<vbgunz> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: "Linux version 2.6.29-020629rc6-generic"
<vbgunz> I remember enabling PCI busmastering in the bios...
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: I got it from kernel-ppa
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: the same exact problems existsed on 2.26.28 jaunty
<vbgunz> I upgraded the kernel *because* supposedly suspend/resume was fixed. I thought I try it
<vbgunz> but still the same ol problems
<Turl> try setting the IDE disks to 'enhanced' if the BIOS allows that
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: I think the problem is the BIOS S3 suspend. What happens when you let the kernel handle it?
<Turl> vbgunz: I think seeing dmesg after resuming and getting the dead disk might be of help
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: I only have S1 and S3 in bios. if I say S1, resuming never wakes up and I head something spinning big time or blowing hard in the box. if I say S3 it at least comes back just with a dead drive
<vbgunz> it also has a BIOS or OS wakeup. I tried both. I always seem to get the same results though
 * BUGabundo please remind me: is S1 or S3 a deeper state?
<vbgunz> I have an MSI 7374 motherboard
<Turl> S3 is deeper iirc
<vbgunz> yeah, but S1 fails miserably. suspend to disk or memory doesn't work. S3, the best chances I have are suspending to memory
<Turl> S1 -> CPU stopped, S3->Suspend to RAM, S4->suspend to disk
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: What method do you use to suspend? The desktop GUI interface?
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<vbgunz> through KDE4 suspend to ram option
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: We have a catch-22 situation with this. kern.log isn't going to capture anything useful since on resume the system can't access the disks
<Turl> IntuitiveNipple: can't he try to do it from a livecd?
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: Would you be able to rig up a serial console from the affected PC to another PC, that could capture the events immediately on resume (hopefully) ?
<vbgunz> only 1 box here... man, I am bummed out. going through my MSI manual for the bios now
<Turl> vbgunz: give the livecd a try, I usually can suspend using it :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Turl: worth a try although if the same thing occurs he can't get to the log-file since it is only in memory.
<Turl> IntuitiveNipple: he said the system gets back to normal, except for the disk
<Turl> so I believe the files in memory would still be there
<IntuitiveNipple> Turl: like I said, worth a try :)
<vbgunz> is there someway to say, no matter what, return to a read/write disk even on failure? I mean just to test this out, not to actually do it if its a bad idea
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: no
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: You could try one thing... disconnect every accessory except those that are essential.
<Harde> Is ATI 9.2-drivers working for someone? I just tried those on 32-bit Jaunty and no go
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I will try again then
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: Try the live-CD, that is easiest for now :)
<IntuitiveNipple> vbgunz: If you get a kern.log after the resume attach it to the bug report and I'll be pinged
<vbgunz> IntuitiveNipple: I will try that too I suppose, I do have 1
<vbgunz> ok, disconnected mostly everything that is not important
<vbgunz> be back in a bit
<TuTUXG> snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 228576 bytes (1295 ms) Most likely this is a Linux bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<TuTUXG> nice
<TuTUXG> blame on linux, everyone ought to do that
<lanoxx-> does anyone know a program that can anlyze sd cars?
<lanoxx-> cards
<lanoxx-> for defects
<Turl> lanoxx-: idk if it can do that, but it works for disks. the program is badblocks
<BUGabundo> TuTUXG: its just a driver bug
<TuTUXG> BUGabundo, think they will solve that in beta?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<lanoxx-> hmm, thx Turl, ill have a try
<lanoxx-> Turl, in which package is that tool included?
<Turl> it's installed by default :p
<sammy> I can run apt-get update, there are updates available, but then I never see the icon in the notification area.
<crdlb> yeah, in jaunty, the update-manager is just supposed to randomly pop up apparently :/
<IntuitiveNipple> Jaunty has done away with it
<crdlb> you can set a gconf-key for update-notifier to restore the old behavior
<BUGabundo> sammy: its gonne
<BUGabundo> long discussion STILL ongoing on devel-list
<IntuitiveNipple> But if you pay the ransom, it might come back ;)
<BUGabundo> crdlb: really?
<BUGabundo> the bug for that is still in NEW
 * BUGabundo looks at gconf
<crdlb> /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch
<BUGabundo> mine is ON
<BUGabundo> but I never get it !
<crdlb> I glanced at the source, and if that key is enabled, it pops up, if it isn't, you get the icon
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> OFF means icon?
<BUGabundo> oh...
 * BUGabundo changes it
<sammy> I was still searching for the bug, I'm sure someone had reported it.
<crdlb> auto_launch means automatically launch update-manager
<BUGabundo> too many "this key as no schema"
<sammy> so, let me ask, how will update-manager notify me of, say, a pending security update I should install, if it is checking but not automatically installing each day
<crdlb> it's still checking
<BUGabundo> sammy: every two days it will check for them
<BUGabundo> and POPUP update-manager if security updates are availb
<BUGabundo> and weekly for apps updates and bug fixes
<BUGabundo> check the devel ML archive
<sammy> oh wow. yeah, let me join in on that discussion :P I don't like applications popping up when I dont ask them to.
<sammy> thanks for the heads up
<crdlb> the idea is that update-manager will pop up in the background (although the ubuntu developers don't seem to realize that there is no standard way to make a window open in the background ...)
<BUGabundo> sammy: too late for that
<sammy> I don't like applications popping up at all, i thought thats what the 'notification area' was for :)
<sammy> ah.
<BUGabundo> we even have a bug for it
<Twigathy> I think flashing the icon red or something is a decent enough way of informing the user there's security updates
<sammy> well if the developers want to leave a gconf key I can fiddle with, I guess that's better than turning it off completely
<BUGabundo> bruce89 got a really nice appolagy from Mark
<bruce89> where?
<sammy> I mean to say, that's what they should do, leave it up to me to set the behavior I want, if there is disparity over what the community decides should be the best behavior
<BUGabundo> didn't you read it bruce89?
<bruce89> I get digests
<BUGabundo> > So, thanks to Bruce Cowan for raising the thread.
<BUGabundo> Date: Wednesday 09:40:04
<sammy> I can't really argue with that, they *are* the ones doing the development, not me. as long as they don't just kill the option completely. wow, cheers for being up on things, everyone. I need to subscribe to a mailing list or three if I'm going to be running jaunty, it seems
<bruce89> not really an apology, I've read that
<BUGabundo> yeah
<bruce89> sorry, I was trying my best to not fall asleep watching England Ireland
<BUGabundo> announce, devel, and devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> np bruce89
<sammy> popping up a window, really? that's what they decided on? I guess its another 'whats best for the lowest common denominator' as opposed to those of us who run backports and things that update very regularly
<bruce89> 3 all at half time for goodness sake
<sammy> but I missed the conversation so I'll keep to myself about it :)
<bruce89> sammy: yes, apparently they thought that no-one knew what notification icons are
<bruce89> generally, they say users are stupid, we say that we aren't
<sammy> bruce89, yeah, those users should just have security updates done for them, those that want to use their computer as a toaster
 * sammy buys them all webtv
 * sammy puts them on a separate, segregated internet, as well
<bruce89> it makes what people say about GNOME devs look good
<sammy> Internet for Grandparents [tm]
<bruce89> I appreciate the argument, but I think the majority of users have brains
<sammy> bruce89, I agree, I don't believe in catering to the lowest common denominator in, what seems to me to be, an attempt to increase the number of adopters
<bruce89> I think I've got a good angle though - dialogues can't be ignored, balloons could be
<bruce89> sammy: it just pissed of ex-Warty users such as myself
<bruce89> with t 'f's
<sammy> once you treat users like idiots, they behave like idiots, and start to believe the computer runs itself with no required intervention to make sure it's not hacked or virus infected etc
<bruce89> dialogues appearing is very virus-like actually
 * bruce89 thinks Canonical should heed Microsoft's (only) wise words "there is no patch for human stupidity"
<sammy> if you want a webtv, go buy a webtv. if you want a computer, recognize it's the most complicated thing we've come up with as a species, and that it requires a bit of effort to keep maintained. it's not like people pay computer-mechanics to maintain the ubuntu box every 3000 days
<bruce89> there's a good job to get
<sammy> 'oh, miss, you forgot to update for security fixes' 'yeah whatever here's $20 do it yourself'
<mnemo> its slightly arrogant to think that the device _you_ engineer can be allowed to take up that much time just to be maintained... what if your stereo, TV and what not did the same... it wouldnt work... computers SHOULD take care of themselves.. its not "okay" that they becomes infected with virus just because no-one is running a ton of commands on them every now and then...
<bruce89> I'm sure the weight of user annoyance will change their mind
<sammy> mnemo, there's the crux of the argument, right there. the amount of time it takes to maintain
<bruce89> the thing is u-m will pop up as much as once a week
<bruce89> so there could be a week of security issues
<bruce89> so not only is it annoying, but it doesn't help
<BUGabundo> 2 days actually
<sammy> we're not arguing over the amount of maintaining that's required, just who should be doing it, the user, or the device itself
<BUGabundo> for security
<mnemo> my mom wont even click _any_ update anywhere, so the only way to fix it for her would be automatically installation
<bruce89> BUGabundo: they changed it to 8
<bruce89> 7
<sammy> mnemo, and my argument is she has no place  using a computer. I don't see the point in trying to get more people to use a device they don't care to understand how it works
<sammy> thats how viruses spread in the first place
<bruce89> TBH only people who know what they are doing should be be sudoers
<bruce89> and if that means no-one is regularly logging in, enable unattended-upgrades
<BUGabundo> bruce89: AFAIK 7 days is for bug fixes
<BUGabundo> security is at 2
<mnemo> sammy: she must use one to do banking etc... she must use a lot of stuff, it would be insane if each one of those devices forced her to learn a lot of things etc... its easy to say "yeah but this minimal maintainence is just plain required" but if you consider your entire home with all devices it very quickly gets messy...
<bruce89> still, it's bloody silly no matter how long
<bruce89> non-security updates aren't critical, so they don't need to be installed
<mnemo> as long as you can set it to "automatic install" I think its fine with only a notification icon blinking etc, that would take care of both me and my mom I think
<BUGabundo> mnemo: think on the other side of things!
<BUGabundo> they MAY require you too reboot
<bruce89> gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<BUGabundo> the use lots of CPY/MEM/IO
<mnemo> BUGabundo: heh automatic reboot would be _pretty_ painful lol =) hmm..
<sammy> mnemo, I just think that the idea that everything should take the minimal amount of user interaction so that they can have more time to do the things they 'want' to do is a good one. it's how we get ourselves into the mess we are now, where people think that anything is fantastic as long as it saves me time.
 * bruce89 likes nag screens
<BUGabundo> mnemo: I've seen MSFT doing it on win2k
<mnemo> BUGabundo: windows installs them automatically while the machine is reasonably idle (or eventually forces them to be installed if its been too long)
<mnemo> BUGabundo: yeah I guess they have been struggling with the same problem
<bruce89> hardly anything really needs a reboot, and it's not usually very critical time wise
<BUGabundo> never checked the "source" to be sure how "it" does them
<BUGabundo> kernel, NM, and a few otheres
<BUGabundo> are the only that require reboot
<sammy> and while this is a fantastic discussion, no sarcasm, my argument is only that I don't like windows popping up when I don't ask them to, and that there's a whole area for notification that doesn't impede my workspace, and that's the notification area, which has been around in windows, linux and mac desktops for a long time, and if someone doesn't care to pay attention to the icons in their system tray/notification area, then they're
<sammy> just thinking the computer takes less effort on their part than it should. there *is* a line you can cross where you expect the computer to do too much on it's own, and that is out of want and convenience, not necessity.
<bruce89> so what if a few extra minutes are taken?
<tretle> hi, when trying to install dependencies from pt in the terminal I get this error - E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<bruce89> sammy: Canonical has done no official study either
<sammy> tretle, it sounds like you're trying to install a source package as opposed to a pre-compiled binary package. try opening update-manager and making sure 'source packages' is selected as an option to install packages from
<bruce89> they're just going on personal moans
<BUGabundo> their excusse: the team is not YET fully staffed
<BUGabundo> DUH
<tretle> Im using sudo apt-get build-dep
<sammy> bruce89, I can't fault the developers, as I said; they're the ones developing, not me. what I can argue is their reasoning behind it
<bruce89> BUGabundo: it won't be until I'm in it
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> I read something like that
 * bruce89 tried to join the en_GB team to stop their "Deleted Items" crap
<sammy> and the idea that users aren't paying attention to the notification area... that's really, imho, something basic that computer users should pay attention to. and if they don't or, like grandma, just don't want to, then thats like someone saying 'i want a car but I don't want to have to heed all those gauges, ill just maintain it on my own schedule.'
<mnemo> sammy: if something requires maintainence it risks being deprecated in favor of a combination of light-weight devices such as amazon kindle, a splashtop and one of those media center things... while certain servers should always have proper admins etc I think a lot of the consumer use cases will eventually move to some kind of zero maintainence model (i mean im not sure, Microsoft hasnt gotten there yet and its been a while so maybe its just too hard)
<bruce89> no-one knows what the envelope icon is, why don't we launch Evolution automatically on new mail?
<bruce89> mnemo: the N800 has a notification icon
<Twigathy> It's 10pm, it must be bedtime. I'll shut myself down. ;)
<mnemo> sammy: whether they pay attention to the notification area or not, its a scientific question that can and should be tested with an experiment... it doesnt matter what we "think"... I hope canonical does a study on it for sure
<bruce89> as long as I'm one of the testers
<bruce89> they'd use a load of grannies for testers to get the result they want
<bruce89> anyway, once GNOME catches wind, they'll make a fuss
<DaemonFC> is Kpackagekit replacing adept? and if so, why is nothing showing me updates?
<mnemo> bruce89: i think they should engineer for the _average_ computer user, not for us (irc junkies)... thats the way to increase linux desktop usage
<DaemonFC> apt-get update still finds them obviously
 * bruce89 doesn't care about "increasing linux desktop usage"
<mnemo> (that said, I do think its insane to auto popup u-m for sure)
<mnemo> bruce89: canonical does
<bruce89> they're mistaken
<bruce89> we already have an OS that people use for that purpose
<Ubuntuuu2> Hello
<mnemo> yeah honestly, since this discussion got so big they probably should re-think it
<Ubuntuuu2> I have a problem
<mnemo> Ubuntuuu2: just ask
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<bruce89> I'm sure they will, as long as people keep moaning
<Ubuntuuu2> I cant boot up in ubuntu 9.04
<mnemo> Ubuntuuu2: whats the error, or where during the boot sequence does it stop?
<Ubuntuuu2> It gets past the loading screen then its just black with the cursor
<bruce89> single user mode?
<mnemo> Ubuntuuu2: what graphics card do you have?
<Ubuntuuu2> I think I know the problem though
<mnemo> ok?
<Ubuntuuu2> I made it autoboot
<Ubuntuuu2> then I restarted and thats when it started happening
<mnemo> Ubuntuuu2: did it boot previously on this hardware config?
<Ubuntuuu2> yes
<Ubuntuuu2> But I think the autobooting messed it up
<mnemo> Ubuntuuu2: what exactly do you mean by autobooting? where did you enable it?
<BUGabundo> is it autologin?
<Ubuntuuu2> well, sorry, i mean auto login
<BUGabundo> or did you reduce the grub time to 0?
<Ubuntuuu2> I enabled it at gdmsetup
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> do you have all updates?
<Ubuntuuu2> yeah
<BUGabundo> 'cause that seems like the fixed bug
<BUGabundo> of a race condicion
<Ubuntuuu2> I'm on a live cd right now so couldn't i just edit the file from here?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> I just don't know where
<Ubuntuuu2> Ok, how?
<Ubuntuuu2> where what?
<Ubuntuuu2> /usr/sbin/gdmsetup   thats where the file is
<BUGabundo> where you change it
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> that's the binary file
<sammy> sorry, brought my father into the discussion. and I do think it matters what we think, I don't think we should try to bring the people who want to use ubuntu like they use their toaster (relatively maintenance free and without needing instruction) TO ubuntu, it's just not there yet,and I don't think an operating system can cater to both power users and lowest common denominator users at the same time. though, to that my dad suggested
<sammy>  the original behavior for a set period of time, and then popping up the window when its clear the user just doesn't care to update or doesn't know the notification icon means it's time to update)
<bruce89> indeed
<sammy> rather than radically changing the existing behavior because of people who don't care to learn or explore what a new icon in their notification area is for.
<Ubuntuuu2> well, I'm looking at the file right now, the properties and it says Lacation:  /media/disk/usr/sbin
<bruce89> I think the on button confuses people, let's get rid of it
<bruce89> Ubuntuuu2: that's the binary, not a configuration file
<s0u][ight> what is the deadline about python releated issues?
<Ubuntuuu2> well, wtf then, lol
<Ubuntuuu2> so, none of you know how I can fix this?
<bruce89> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<BUGabundo> s0u][ight: its going to last a few days
<BUGabundo> main alone will take 48h
<Ubuntuuu2> permission denied
<bruce89> or /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<BUGabundo> Universe and PPAs will take even longer
<Ubuntuuu2> permission denied
<BUGabundo> Ubuntuuu2: you need to use sudo
<Ubuntuuu2> I did
<BUGabundo> $ sudo gedit /
<BUGabundo> $ sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<bruce89> gksudo gedit blah
<Ubuntuuu2> command not found
<bruce89> and it's /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, and not the livecd one, it's the one on the drive you wan
<Ubuntuuu2> yeah
<BUGabundo> let me guess kde'
<BUGabundo> ?
 * bruce89 ia/$something/etc/blah
<Ubuntuuu2> um
<Ubuntuuu2> no
<bruce89> then?
<Ubuntuuu2> gnome
<BUGabundo> Ubuntuuu2: wubi install?
<Ubuntuuu2> what?
<Ubuntuuu2> Sorry, I'm kinda a noob
<bruce89> what livecd is this?
<BUGabundo> since you mention /media/
<Ubuntuuu2> that may be the problem, its ubuntu 7.10
<bruce89> no problem there
<Ubuntuuu2> is there another way that I can get it not to auto login
<BUGabundo> you are on the wrong channel
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this # is  for jaunty
<Ubuntuuu2> they said I was in the wrong chanel and to come here
<bruce89> unless this is a jaunty-specific issue
<bruce89> Ubuntuuu2: they're wrong
<Ubuntuuu2> My regular ubuntu is 9.04
<bruce89> tell them we sent you
 * BUGabundo is confused
<Ubuntuuu2> the live cd i'm using to try to fix the problem is ubuntu 7.10
<BUGabundo> wait! you messed your jaunty
<BUGabundo> and are now using 7.10 livecd to fix?
<Ubuntuuu2> but the actual problem is with ubuntu 9.04
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<Ubuntuuu2> yes
 * BUGabundo is enlightment
<bruce89> window manager?
<Ubuntuuu2> Anyway, they kicked me out =(
<Ubuntuuu2> gnome
<Ubuntuuu2> I think
<bruce89> I'll go for support if you want
<Ubuntuuu2> Ok
<bruce89> because that's out of line
<bruce89> right, in #ubuntu now
<bruce89> go in and ask, and I'll shout at them
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<BUGabundo> bruce89: better help him here
<BUGabundo> to fix his gdm prob
<Ubuntuuu2> what should I say?
<bruce89> just ask straight away, don't mention 9.04 though
<sammy-afk> mnemo, well I appreciate the civility in your argument, that's always rare to find on irc :) and I agree there should be an 'average' that we're shooting for, but not because its how you increase linux desktop usage. the motivation should be to create a fantastic project, the users will follow. developing with a motivation to create a product that appeals to a certain type of user in an attempt to increase your user base- I'm as
<sammy-afk> much a FOSS proponent as anyone and have been for 10+ years, I don't want to bring more users the the community that don't want to RTFM and do the homework themselves. those aren't the people I want in my community; lazy folk.
<bruce89> that's a bit harsh
<sammy-afk> how so? I'm not closed off to the idea that I'm being unrealistic or that I don't share the opinion of the community. I just want people who want to participate in it, not use it and hope someone else does everything for them.
<sammy-afk> those people should consider that their contribution should be payment to those who need it, paying for bandwidth or server space for the community, that sort of thing. using free software without being a part of the community is like using gmail with an adblocker. you're essentially stealing
<BUGabundo> is PA or ALSA working for anyone?
<BUGabundo> I know PA is just smoked, but ALSA too?
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: ping ^^^^^^^^^^^
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: Have you fixed it?
<Ubuntuuu2> no
<BUGabundo> Request for Confirmation: can anyone using gnome and a battery confirm/deny that the battery applet is broken, if you change the AC status
<IntuitiveNipple> Have you changed the AutomaticLoginEnable setting?
<Ubuntuuu2> no
<Ubuntuuu2> I cant
<IntuitiveNipple> Works properly here
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: You've mounted the 9.04 hard disk with read/write permissions from the 7.04 live-CD ?
<Ubuntuuu2> All I did was booted up in the live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> Right. And you did that in order to make a change to the hard disk installation to fix it?
<Ubuntuuu2> Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Let me tell you the final step first, just so you know where we're going...
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<olmari> Hello
<IntuitiveNipple> ... the fix is sudo sed -i '/AutomaticLoginEnable=/ s/true/false/' ${TARGET}/etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<olmari> I have problem with Jaunty netboot installation
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: But first you need to start a terminal (Applications > Terminal) so you can get the hard disk mounted
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: so you don't see bug 335973 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335973 in gnome-applets "the battery applet is broken, if you change the AC status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335973
<olmari> it all comes down to python depency failure
<Ubuntuuu2> ok, I dont know if it worked
<Ubuntuuu2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo sed -i '/AutomaticLoginEnable=/ s/true/false/' ${TARGET}/etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Ubuntuuu2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: I said I was going to tell you the final step... it won't work now
<Ubuntuuu2> what
<olmari> depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: Before you can get to that final step, you've got to mount the hard disk partition containing the 9.04 installation
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<Ubuntuuu2> lets do it
<charlie-tca> olmari: That is currently in work
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: Do you know which device/partition 9.04 is installed in? e.g. sda1 sda4 ?
<olmari> so... charlie-tca: ok... hmm... is there any way to overcome it manually?
<Ubuntuuu2> sda1
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: okay, issue these commands:  export TARGET=/target
<charlie-tca> olmari: It will probably be a couple days for it to be fixed.
<olmari> mm
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: sudo mkdir $TARGET
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: mount /dev/sda1 $TARGET
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: oops... no, let's try that last one again!
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: sudo mount /dev/sda1 $TARGET
<olmari> charlie-tca: I could install intrepid first but wouldn't care to do that :)
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: now, if you do "ls -l /target" you should see the 9.04 file-system ?
<bruce89> replace $TARGET with /media/stuff
<charlie-tca> olmari: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/124395/
<Ubuntuuu2> yeah, something happened
<IntuitiveNipple> bruce89: you're confusing the issue - does Ubuntuuu2 have sda1 already mounted?
<Ubuntuuu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124396/
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: can you show me the result of: "mount | grep sda"
<Ubuntuuu2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount | grep sda
<Ubuntuuu2> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Ubuntuuu2> /dev/sda1 on /target type ext3 (rw)
<Ubuntuuu2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<olmari> charlie-tca: hey thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: okay, two mounts now :) That was what bruce89 was referring to, I take it
<Ubuntuuu2> o, so now what?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: okay now this: "grep AutomaticLogin /target/etc/gdm/gdm.conf"
<bruce89> no actuallu
<Ubuntuuu2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grep AutomaticLogin /target/etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Ubuntuuu2> # in as user as set with AutomaticLogin key.
<Ubuntuuu2> AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<Ubuntuuu2> AutomaticLogin=
<Ubuntuuu2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<bruce89> hmm
<Ubuntuuu2> did it work?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: okay, you *don't* have Automatic Login enabled
<Ubuntuuu2> Well, whatever.  I followed these derections in the first place,  http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
 * bruce89 doesn't trust howtos
<BUGabundo> +1 bruce89
<IntuitiveNipple> It's hardly rocket science, launching gdmsetup
<Ubuntuuu2> so what now?
<BUGabundo> they get quiet old quickly
<BUGabundo> with 6 months cycles
<bruce89> try the recovery mode though
<Ubuntuuu2> thats it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: Well, you mentioned a 'black screen' originally. At the time I thought that implied the system hung way before the log-in stage. So I think you need to look into the /target/var/log/kern.log to see what was happening at the very end
<Ubuntuuu2> how do i do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: You might want to explore the ends of quite a few of the log files in /target/var/log/ for clues
<Ubuntuuu2> how?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: Load them into System Log Viewer (System > Administration > System Log Viewer)
<olmari> charlie-tca: hmm.. no go still
<olmari> charlie-tca: tough mine situation is somewhat diffirent from already running jaunty :)
<charlie-tca> That was all I know about it.
<charlie-tca> You just installed it?
<olmari> charlie-tca: mine netboot installation stops at error (which is ultimately this stuff)
<olmari> at that point I can still install grub and have some minimal cli
<charlie-tca> Still going to take time to sort it then, olmari
<Ubuntuuu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124402/
<olmari> yeah...
<olmari> well... too bad
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: pastebin the last 200 lines from /target/var/log/kern.log please
<Ubuntuuu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124403/
<olmari> I tried jaunty like week ago as intrepid update... video related stuff was so fast compared to intrepid... but too many intrepid leftovers so now I decided to try fresh jaunty... until got this =)
<IntuitiveNipple> Eeek. "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda." and others.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: show me what is in /target/etc/fstab
<Ubuntuuu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124406/
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: and now: sudo blkid
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: woooooooa!
<Ubuntuuu2> what
<IntuitiveNipple> You're showing me the kern.log from the live-CD, not the target system!
<Ubuntuuu2> sorryyy
<IntuitiveNipple> I need to see /target/var/log/kern.log
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<Ubuntuuu2> I dont know how to do that
<olmari> charlie-tca: hmm, maye I can DL jaunty dvd image and install from there... at least I would get comp up and running :p
<bruce89> tail -n 50 /target/var/log/kern.log
<Ubuntuuu2> that it ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/124408/
<bruce89> even better
<charlie-tca> olmari: that or the cd. They should both be working
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<olmari> well mine ftp didn't show CD release, only dvd, but anyways :)
<Ubuntuuu2> so, did that help?
<IntuitiveNipple> No, that's kernel 2.6.20-15-generic too.
<olmari> hmm... tough at least alternative install would just fit CD anyways
<Ubuntuuu2> ughh
<bruce89> I don't see anything wrong
<bruce89> oh
<Ubuntuuu2> What
<Ubuntuuu2> =-O
<IntuitiveNipple> bruce89:  [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.20-15-generic
<bruce89> got it
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: How are you viewing/copying from the log file? Are you using System Log Viewer?
<Ubuntuuu2> I'm confised
<Ubuntuuu2> system log viewer
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, and you're selecting from the "kern.log" it lists in the left side-bar?
<Ubuntuuu2> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, that's the problem :)  that is the running active system /var/log/kern.log
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<Ubuntuuu2> whatevr that means
<IntuitiveNipple> What you need to do is use File > Open and navigate to /target/var/log/ and open the "kern.log" in that directory
<IntuitiveNipple> We need to see the log-file that was created by the 9.04 installation, which you currently have mounted under /target/
<Tecumseh> is there a problem with the current openoffice build? I see that a couple of updates are kept back
<Ubuntuuu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124416/
<Ubuntuuu2> I hope thats it
<IntuitiveNipple> That's the one; thanks
<Ubuntuuu2> I could also give you the one from yesterday if you want
<IntuitiveNipple> [  166.521473] [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0
<IntuitiveNipple> [  166.523759] mtrr: no MTRR for c0000000,10000000 found
<IntuitiveNipple> That's a video driver problem
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<Ubuntuuu2> so how do I fix it?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not sure even what the issue is yet
<IntuitiveNipple> I noticed agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000
<IntuitiveNipple> Does that PC have 256MB of video memory?
<Ubuntuuu2> i duno
<Ubuntuuu2> probobley
<olmari> IntuitiveNipple and Ubuntuuu2: AFAIK AGP aperture is amount of memory that AGP can use from RAM if neccesary
<Ubuntuuu2> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> olmari: yeah; but that links to the "no MTRR" message
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't think those two are show-stoppers since earlier in the log several boots got past that point. However, I have found mention on LKML that the vblank issue can cause random lock-ups of X
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: Are you leaving an iPod connected whilst booting?
<Ubuntuuu2> ya
<IntuitiveNipple> This isn't a nice thing either (that PC looks to have several issues) ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode
<Ubuntuuu2> Hm
<Ubuntuuu2> My computer has been making some funny noises lately
<IntuitiveNipple> I can't see anything obvious there that explains the issue. I can think of general things I would try, such as when booting not having any non-essential devices connected (such as the iPod) just-in-case some weird conflict is being provoked.
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you pastebin the target's /target/var/log/syslog
<Ubuntuuu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124427/
<olmari> charlie-tca: burning.... takes so long with cdrw =)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: yikes. that looks like something is really messed up
<Ubuntuuu2> Maybe its time to get a new computer
<IntuitiveNipple> All the terminals are being killed by a TERM signal
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: think careful, besides the AutomaticLoginEnable thing you tried, what else had you done leading up to the reboot when this started happening? Did you install any other software, uninstall anything, change any settings or run any administration scripts that required you to enter your password?
<Ubuntuuu2> i did do a partial upgrade
<Ubuntuuu2> whatever that means
<Ubuntuuu2> and
<Ubuntuuu2> I installed ubuntu tweak
<Ubuntuuu2> and compiz manager
<Ubuntuuu2> and vlc
<IntuitiveNipple> "ubuntu tweak"?
<Ubuntuuu2> yeah
<Ubuntuuu2> I didnt change any settings with it though
<Ubuntuuu2> I installed galleon web browser
<BUGabundo1> Ubuntuuu2: I know its too late, but NEVER EVER do partia installs
<BUGabundo1> I guess you now know that...
<Ubuntuuu2> why
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntuuu2: wht does this show? "sudo ls -l /target/root/.synaptic/log/"
<Ubuntuuu2> total 28
<Ubuntuuu2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  523 2009-02-26 02:14 2009-02-25.181146.log
<Ubuntuuu2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1111 2009-02-26 02:35 2009-02-25.181545.log
<Ubuntuuu2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  110 2009-02-26 02:54 2009-02-25.185333.log
<Ubuntuuu2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  162 2009-02-26 06:47 2009-02-25.224615.log
<Ubuntuuu2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  160 2009-02-27 01:44 2009-02-26.174415.log
<Ubuntuuu2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  285 2009-02-27 01:58 2009-02-26.175315.log
<Ubuntuuu2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  121 2009-02-28 08:02 2009-02-28.000115.log
<IntuitiveNipple> Because partial upgrades make BUGabundo fall off the Internet :S
<Ubuntuuu2> o
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, show me the result of: "sudo cat /target/root/.synaptic/log/2009-02-28.000115.log"
<Ubuntuuu2> Commit Log for Sat Feb 28 00:01:15 2009
<Ubuntuuu2> Installed the following packages:
<Ubuntuuu2> galeon (2.0.6-2.1)
<Ubuntuuu2> galeon-common (2.0.6-2.1)
<BUGabundo1>  !paste Ubuntuuu2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste Ubuntuuu2
<BUGabundo1> IntuitiveNipple: don't even know why UM offers it!
<BUGabundo1> it just breaks any system
<BUGabundo1> by removing packages that never get back installed
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo1: I don't see anything in the 28th's log to explain this.
<Ubuntuuu2> I didn't install anything on the 28th
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm suspicious of that "Ubuntu tweaks" especially having just read the web site where it starts off: "First I’m sorry for the mistake, the previous version(0.4.5) has many bugs, especially the Clean Old Config can’t work."
<Ubuntuuu2> So, what do I do now?
<Ubuntuuu2> +(
<Ubuntuuu2> }:-(
<Ubuntuuu2> ahh, I got to go now
<IntuitiveNipple> Do you have any valuable data in that 9.04 installation? If so, I'd save it to somewhere safe and reinstall cleanly and not install anything that doesn't come from the Ubuntu archives.
<Geforce88> any word on if and when the bug in 9.04 + video in xserver will be resolved so dual monitors can be enabled ?
<Ubuntuuu2> I have everything backed up
<IntuitiveNipple> what bug?
<Ubuntuuu2> thanks guys
<Ubuntuuu2> bye
<Geforce88> there was a bug on the bug reports stating that the nvidia-settings wasn't able to enable twinview
<IntuitiveNipple> Oh... news to my PC then :p
<Geforce88> something to do with xserver (?)
<BUGabundo1> Geforce88: when did it came up?
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, I'm running multiple X screens so it might be different
<Geforce88> ok, would you mind telling me how you did it? all i get are segfault errors
<BUGabundo1> 2 weeks ago my system was working fine
<Geforce88> i know this isn't a support channel, so if you don't want too thats fine
<IntuitiveNipple> someone's added me to the Audio team - I'm suddenly getting inundated with audio bug reports
<IntuitiveNipple> Geforce88: I just used nvidia-settings to configure the screens
<Geforce88> and clicked apply? and rebooted X and it workeD?
<BUGabundo1> Geforce88: this IS a support and (some what discussion) channel for ubuntu +1
<BUGabundo1> currently Jaunty
<Geforce88> yea, and i like it. to me it appears to be somewhat faster launching programs
<BUGabundo1> Geforce88: no need to reboot
<BUGabundo1> just end session
<Geforce88> does it matter i'm usuing kde ??
<BUGabundo1> dunno
<bruce89> no
<billisnice> my screen saver does not work, i have to turn the computer off holding in the power button...in case someone was to post a bug
<bruce89> I find a screensaver causes X to hang too
<Geforce88> i keep gfetting this error: Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1600x1200 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +1600+0' (Mode 2624x1200, id: 69) on X screen 0.
<Geforce88> if i use sudo, i get a segfault, and nvidia-settings crashes
<IntuitiveNipple> I suspect that might be because the video device can't handle textures larger than 2560 pixels wide and the combined textures there require 2624. I may be wrong, but its where I'd look first.
<Geforce88> billisnice: hibernate does that to me. i have to cold reboot the machine to get a display again
 * BUGabundo1 blames all this weekends breakaged to PYTHON!
<bruce89> breakage?
<IntuitiveNipple> I posted a patch for a bug related to detecting those recently; let me see if I can jog my memory from it
<billisnice> I can not even change the screensaver
<billisnice> i have to force quit
<IntuitiveNipple> What does this report: glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<BUGabundo1> GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 8192
<IntuitiveNipple> oh well... he gorn!
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<BUGabundo1> I didn't crash! but he did
<BUGabundo1> LOLOL
<IntuitiveNipple> mine reports:
<IntuitiveNipple> glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<IntuitiveNipple>     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096
<IntuitiveNipple>     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096
<BUGabundo1> bruce89: sure! I have lots of updates on queue waiting for python
<BUGabundo1> and many more were "accidently" removed! I didn't even noticed!
<bruce89> ah, that's not much of an issue
<bruce89> but that is
<BUGabundo1> gwibber and a few others
<incubii> Does Jauntys iwl3945 driver support master mode?
<BUGabundo1> luckly synaptic shows leftovers
<BUGabundo1> and I keep my clean, so I know what packages I'm missing
 * bruce89 thanks aptitude's intelligence
<BUGabundo1> bruce89: it wasn't synaptic...it was UM who removed them
<BUGabundo1> I don't remember seeing a "this packages are going to be removed"
<BUGabundo1> but it did "somehow"
<bruce89> hah, yet another argument against the changes
<BUGabundo1> hope its no bug
<BUGabundo1> LOLOLOLOLOL
<bruce89> no wonder I don't trust u-m
<BUGabundo1> $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo1> /usr/bin/lsb_release:81: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated import sets
<BUGabundo1> lovelly
 * bruce89 looks forward to aptitude-gtk
<bruce89> BUGabundo1: that's one reason I don't like Python
<BUGabundo1> 183MiBs of updates pending! how nice
 * BUGabundo1 bets its OOo that is just FAT
<bruce89> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
 * bruce89 doesn't bother with OO.o
<incubii> !iwl3945
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwl3945
<incubii> boo
 * BUGabundo1 wonders why the 3G dongle always drops to 2G once I need more bandwidth! is it a bug?
<incubii> signal not strong enough?
<BUGabundo1> bruce89: at 5KiB/s? yeah right!
<bruce89> good point
<BUGabundo1> guys don't wonder if I get a timeout!
<bruce89> not such a good idea using Jaunty
<BUGabundo1> pidgin tend not to like 2G
<BUGabundo1> I wonder if I should file all this UM nonsense
<bruce89> I did, it was rejected quickly
<bruce89> told me to take it up on the mailing list, so I did
<BUGabundo1> let me get up to 3G and I'll file it
<IntuitiveNipple> incubii: As far as I can tell, no it doesn't
<incubii> IntuitiveNipple, ty
 * BUGabundo1 slaps the dongle to see if it improves
<BUGabundo1> UAU it did... for about 2 secs
<IntuitiveNipple> incubii: I can't get it to do Ad-Hoc, Secondary or Master but it will do Managed, Repeater and Monitor
<BUGabundo1> back to 2G
<incubii> IntuitiveNipple, yeah thats what i'm getting in Ibex as well. oh well, guess ill go look for an Atheros based express card
<BUGabundo1> bruce89: what are you talking about?
<bruce89> nothing
<BUGabundo1> my 4965 plus aircrack does wonders!
<olmari> charlie-tca: hih, that method worked =)
<charlie-tca> great! :-)
<BUGabundo1> but I have a LAME internal antena
<BUGabundo1> lousy singnal
<BUGabundo1> *signal
<incubii> BUGabundo1, i want a Ubiquity but i dont want to carry the external antenna around, lol
<BUGabundo1> aahhhhhhhhhhh?
<incubii> BUGabundo1, powerful wireless card, great for cracking
<incubii> BUGabundo1, er, i mean auditing :D
<BUGabundo1> humm Can-Antenas are great too
<BUGabundo1> we are going to make a few, in a few weeks
<BUGabundo1> at HackLaViva
<BUGabundo1> we have python class, asterix, and a few other topics schedule
<BUGabundo1> for next month
<BUGabundo1> bbl
<BUGabundo1> grampa time
<IntuitiveNipple> incubii: According to the iwl* dev's, master mode is enabled in iwl4965 but not iwl3945 since it sits on PCIe-WX bus and isn't found in any embedded device
<incubii> that sounds like awesome fun BUGabundo1
<incubii> IntuitiveNipple, well guess that leaves me SOL
<Codd> I'm trying to install some themes from http://www.gnome-look.org -- I download the tar.gz file and drag it onto the Apperance Prefrences window but it tells me the file is not the correct format, I can open the archive and I find some pictures and an xml file, what do I have to do to install it?  Am I doing it wrong?
<le_biloute> Hey guys, I can't figure out why it happens but jaunty wants to update "partially", that means it wants to remove some packages
<le_biloute> install some packages I don't want (libgnome ie), and update some...
<charlie-tca> !themes | Codd
<ubottu> Codd: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<charlie-tca> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Codd> charlie-tca: I went to gnome-look.org and downloaded the tar.gz file but when I install it I get "does not appear to be a valid theme"
<Codd> thats by draging it onto the appearance prefrences window
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is not valid
<Codd> :) true, but I've tried about 10 of them could it be they are all not valid?
<charlie-tca> Try putting the complete tar.gz file in the theme manager?
<Codd> yup I just dragged the archive onto the window
<charlie-tca> Maybe you have to untar it, I don't know. I don't use any themes
<Codd> cool, maybe I just had some bad luck
<CosmiChaos> cheers
<CosmiChaos> the white-window bug annoys me hopefully it will get fixed soon, what do you  think?
<incubii> i noticed GDM has changed themes, is this going to spread through the rest of Gnome?
<bruce89> GNOME?
<bruce89> if you mwan
<bruce89> the other artwork will be changed likely
<incubii> i hope so, GDM and Gnome themes dont match at the moment
<CosmiChaos> i tried the new sreadahead package that provides advanced boot cashing, in the final version it supports ext4, checked it , works, still no data losses on ext4
<CosmiChaos> boot incl nvidia, cups, sane, vbox within 20seconds
<incubii> 20 seconds? i was happy with 45, lol
<CosmiChaos> :)
<CosmiChaos> have you got 64bit, dualcore, at least 1gig of ram then tweak it :)
<BUGabundo> and I'm back
<BUGabundo> did I miss the loto numbers or anything?
<BUGabundo> 20 secs?
<CosmiChaos> im very thankful watching to the near future
<bruce89> you want #loto
<BUGabundo>  mine are at 60 until GDM and 85 sec until I can use my system
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: yes 20 secs, i have a old bootchart without sreadahead but with readahead got it within 21 secs
<BUGabundo> need to upload the lastest
<BUGabundo> ssd?
<BUGabundo> 'cause I don't believe that numbers on sata
<CosmiChaos> no, ok its on 2 disks each raptor 10000rps read peak of 70mb/s shows bootchart
<CosmiChaos> believe it wait i got it uploaded
<Laibsch> Hey, I wonder where did the Debian menu go in Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> my single 5400RPMs gets up to 85MiB/s  on sequencial read
<CosmiChaos> tthat is burst ;)
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> sustained I get about 25Mib/s
<bruce89> Laibsch: menu package
<CosmiChaos> your 5400rps never constantly puts 85MiB trough
<IntuitiveNipple> Mine takes about 3.8 seconds ...
<Laibsch> bruce89: That's installed
<IntuitiveNipple> ... on resume :p
<Laibsch> bruce89: that and menu-xdg
<BUGabundo> $ sudo hdparm -tTf /dev/sda
<BUGabundo>  Timing cached reads:   2376 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1188.47 MB/sec
<BUGabundo>  Timing buffered disk reads:  196 MB in  3.01 seconds =  65.16 MB/sec
<CosmiChaos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=DESKTOP-JAUNTY-9.04-ALPHA5-C2D-2%2C67GHZ-EXT4-PRELOAD-PRELINK-CONCURRENTSHELL.png
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: mine takes a bit more
<BUGabundo> 5-8 secs
<BUGabundo> guys post yours
<BUGabundo> $ sudo hdparm -tTf /dev/sda
<IntuitiveNipple>  Timing cached reads:   4874 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2441.37 MB/sec
<IntuitiveNipple>  Timing buffered disk reads:  114 MB in  3.02 seconds =  37.80 MB/sec
<BUGabundo> this is a 320GB (not GiBs) 8MiBs buffer 5400RPM laptop WD
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> mine gets faster buffer?
<BUGabundo> the double?
<CosmiChaos>  Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.01 seconds =  52.48 MB/sec
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: and cached?
<CosmiChaos> 4500
<IntuitiveNipple> This is FUJITSU MHZ2400BT (400GB SATA laptop)
<BUGabundo> that's FASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<CosmiChaos> but your 5400rpm is faster than my 10000rpm strange
<bruce89> 876
<CosmiChaos>  Timing cached reads:   8992 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4500.22 MB/sec
<CosmiChaos>  Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.01 seconds =  52.48 MB/sec
<incubii>  Timing cached reads:   1550 MB in  2.00 seconds = 775.30 MB/sec
<incubii>  Timing buffered disk reads:   76 MB in  3.01 seconds =  25.25 MB/sec
<incubii> lol go my laptop
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: can you get me a bootchart with nostop?
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: wait i get the one for my other raptor :) for my /home :D
<CosmiChaos> i posted it watch above
<BUGabundo> incubii: that's a slow disk
<BUGabundo> are you using it?
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: that is without nostop
<BUGabundo> I want to see INSIDE your session
<incubii> BUGabundo, is my laptops disk
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: what does that mean nostop?
<BUGabundo> so is mine
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: if you add it to grub
<BUGabundo> bootchart will still continue to count
<BUGabundo> not stoping at GDM
<CosmiChaos> i use autologin
<BUGabundo> this is a new addition to jaunty
<BUGabundo> before that I hacked mine to add a sleep 30
<CosmiChaos> so when i put nostop in my kernel option than bootchart will show deeper?
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: even with autologin you get at GDM at somepoint
<BUGabundo> you just don't stop
<BUGabundo> let me get my grub
<CosmiChaos> ?
<CosmiChaos> what to do?
<BUGabundo> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-8-generic root=UUID=a8aa4adb-b3e6-4e1d-b4ad-e6cd704788b2 ro bootchart=nostop
<CosmiChaos> does i need that permanently or just once
<BUGabundo> during boot, when you hit grub, edit your kernel line and add:
<BUGabundo>  bootchart=nostop
<BUGabundo> that will be just once
<CosmiChaos> when bootchart is disabled i should care right?
<BUGabundo> if you want permanent
<BUGabundo> just edit grub
<BUGabundo> # defoptions=bootchart=nostop
<BUGabundo> change to add that ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> didn't get that
<BUGabundo> what is disabled?
<CosmiChaos> ok if you hold on some minutes i will get you the new one with sreadahead
<BUGabundo> oh cheat! I got a new nvidia driver
<CosmiChaos> btw my other raptor:
<BUGabundo> is anyone using it already?
<BUGabundo> is it any good?
<CosmiChaos> yes subjectively faster boot
<CosmiChaos> /dev/sdb:
<CosmiChaos>  Timing cached reads:   10526 MB in  2.00 seconds = 5267.99 MB/sec
<CosmiChaos>  Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.01 seconds =  62.43 MB/sec
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 180.29-0ubuntu2  Candidate: 180.35-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> 60MiB/s in susteined
<BUGabundo> UAU
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: sometimes using nostop bootchart won't wotk
<BUGabundo> if you test it, please let me know if it does or not
<BUGabundo> its bug 336028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336028 in bootchart "bootchart: using nostop, no chart is generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336028
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: where is the nostop option documented? I don't see it picked up in the initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/bootchart script
<BUGabundo> got it on apt-changes
<BUGabundo> from cjwatson
<BUGabundo> when he upgraded the package
<BUGabundo> let me pastebin it
<BUGabundo> /usr/share/doc/bootchart/changelog.gz
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't see it here in the changelog... what version?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124462/
<IntuitiveNipple> zcat /usr/share/doc/bootchart/changelog.Debian.gz | head -n 1
<IntuitiveNipple> bootchart (0.9-0ubuntu14) jaunty; urgency=low
<bruce89> aptitude changelog bootchart
<BUGabundo> wrong link
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh.... not updated
<BUGabundo> it was the one from debian
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.9-0ubuntu14
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: so you think it lost the hook?
<IntuitiveNipple> got it. In /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> before that version I just added a sleep 30 there
<BUGabundo> or was it 90?
<BUGabundo> don't know, bad memory
<BUGabundo> so it would still chart my inicial session
<BUGabundo> but now, most of the times, with nostop the bootchart is only done when I shutdown
<BUGabundo> but if I hibernate or suspend, I think it gets broken and I get no chart
<BUGabundo> :(
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: it doesnt created any bootchart when that kernel option was added, sry :(
<IntuitiveNipple> you have to stop it to get the chart, using "/etc/init.d/stop-bootchart start"
<IntuitiveNipple> obviously, prefix with "sudo"
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> doesnt work
 * BUGabundo we need to stop crossposting
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: strip it out
<CosmiChaos> ?
<BUGabundo> I'll see if I can get a sleep in there until the bug is fixed
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: the cross post was to IntuitiveNipple
<CosmiChaos> ???????????????
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: can you edit
<BUGabundo> /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart
<BUGabundo> and add
<BUGabundo> 	sleep 90
<BUGabundo> on line 43
<BUGabundo> save and reboot?
<CosmiChaos> at the end of the file?
<BUGabundo> also you won't need the nostop (for now)
<BUGabundo> on line 43
<BUGabundo> before the kill
<CosmiChaos> will sudo echo sleep 90 >> /etc/ini.d/stop-bootchart do it?
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> it would tail it....
<BUGabundo> and you need it on line 43
<IntuitiveNipple> This patch should do it
<IntuitiveNipple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124470/
<BUGabundo> not line 100 or something
<CosmiChaos> so before or after line 43
<IntuitiveNipple> Then use sudo /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart stop
<BUGabundo> how is that line ?
<BUGabundo> patch -p1 or something
<BUGabundo> I never know
<IntuitiveNipple> depends on which directory you're in
<IntuitiveNipple> if you're in /etc/init.d
<BUGabundo> I'll do it by hand
<BUGabundo> lol
<CosmiChaos> wth what to do now?
<IntuitiveNipple> then sudo patch -p2 <patch
<BUGabundo> just a sec CosmiChaos
<BUGabundo> I'll paste a FULL file
<BUGabundo> so you can just replace yours
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: the sreadahead seems to slow down boot because now it shows 32 secs, but subjective it has become 10% faster , hmmmm
<CosmiChaos> maybe i had a bug before so it stop looging at a very early point
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: IntuitiveNipple http://paste.ubuntu.com/124475/
<BUGabundo> if I didn't any mess that should be it
<BUGabundo> jus replace yours, (after a backup)
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: so now we can use nostop again?
<CosmiChaos> what to replace?
<BUGabundo> did you had the patch to the bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> That's the theory
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart
<IntuitiveNipple> Not as a file though, test it first to be sure there are no side affects
<BUGabundo> I can't reboot now
<BUGabundo> in the middle of upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> Surely you test in virtual machines
<BUGabundo> why hasn't epiphany-webkit been built for weeks?
 * BUGabundo looks at LP
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: big NO
<BUGabundo> main laptop ONLY
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: i replaced the full file with the content of the pastebin by IntuitiveNipple
 * BUGabundo is kamikaze
<IntuitiveNipple> do what what?
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: his or mine?
<IntuitiveNipple> you replaced the file with the patch!?!?!
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple one was just a patch
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: IntuitiveNipple http://paste.ubuntu.com/124475/text/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124475/plain/
<incubii> lol
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: just to be sure, please pastebin your bootchart stop file
<CosmiChaos> i marked the content of the pastebin ad did it correctly
<BUGabundo> ahh bug 334242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334242 in epiphany-browser "please package epiphany-webkit 2.25.91 with updated webkit-gtk2 dependency" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334242
<CosmiChaos> if not its not your fault
<BUGabundo> no need to mess your boot
<CosmiChaos> so  dont have to kernelopt bootchart=nostop now?
<BUGabundo> how can that be marked as wishbug?
<BUGabundo> stupid triagers!
<BUGabundo> yes you do
<CosmiChaos> ok ill be cack :)
<CosmiChaos> back
<BUGabundo> upstream dropped the webkit variant in the current tarballs and will not roll webkit tarballs until next cycle
<BUGabundo> ok, stupid uptream
<BUGabundo> I now have no need for epifany
<bruce89> it's a branching issue
<bruce89> the stable branches have had no work on the WebKit port, that's all happened in trunk
<BUGabundo> python-webkitgtk:  Depends: python (<2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<BUGabundo> bah python stuff
<teethdood> BUGabundo: deluge is having the same issue with python too
<BUGabundo> teethdood: I have25 packages like that
<BUGabundo> gwibber been the most important for me
<bruce89> the magic of python
<BUGabundo> ubufox, subdownloader, fusion icon
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: bootchart=nostop still does not generated a bootchart
<BUGabundo> exaile, ccsm
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: complain to intuitive
<BUGabundo> but he is not here right now
<CosmiChaos> ?
<BUGabundo> its his patch
<CosmiChaos> :(
<BUGabundo> but comment on the bug, so he know
<CosmiChaos> btw do any possibilities exist to tweak ext4 i havent found such
<BUGabundo> bug 336028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336028 in bootchart "bootchart: using nostop, no chart is generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336028
<olmari> BUGabundo: this is known issue
<BUGabundo> olmari: ahh?
<BUGabundo> the bootchart or python or webkit?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<olmari> BUGabundo: just had this issue myself an hour os two ago
<BUGabundo> I have mention many of them...
<olmari> BUGabundo: for starters read: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124395/
<BUGabundo> I read it
<BUGabundo> and im using the PPA
<BUGabundo> not much luck I would say
<olmari> BUGabundo: mm
<olmari> BUGabundo: well... I think this is an issue we just have to wait for
<BUGabundo> olmari: let me know a package to test apt-cache policy
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> but UM messed my system, by removing them
<olmari> BUGabundo: well just wanted to mention :)
<BUGabundo> I didnt noticed it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> I knew it... already mentioned it to a few users here
<olmari> BUGabundo: sorry I can't help you with that apt-cache
<vbgunz> man. frustration is an understatement when it comes to suspending the system... I tried removing my wireless ralink 2500, removed all usb connections, played with a bunch of settings in bios... the drive always comes up dead. I can never make a report either because I cannot write the crash to disk... this is insane :(
<BUGabundo> you can report it
<BUGabundo> but it will not have all the required logs to help out
<vbgunz> I tried the test-suspend script and it suspends fine the first time... once it comes up, game over
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: I already done that. its a bit pointless as I can not do anything more about it
<olmari> BUGabundo: well they told me here earlier that this python stuff is known and under immediate work but time is long who is waiting :-p
<vbgunz> why in the world does my drive come up as useless? its a sata drive. nothing special about it at all...
<BUGabundo> olmari: again, I know, I've been on it for 3 days
<linkinx64> I have no vertical scrolling on my laptop :(
<olmari> vbgunz: maybe it is your sata controller that is the issue
<BUGabundo> already knew about the changes way before that email
<vbgunz> I dont have a raid setup. just 1 sata drive.
<bruce89> interesting e-mail from the "FOREIGN AFFAIRS COMMITEE" - "Please let Confidentiality be the bedrest of this transaction for  our own success. Hope to hear from you. "
<vbgunz> olmari: thats a bios issue?
<BUGabundo> linkinx64: please refer to release note
<BUGabundo> *notes
<linkinx64> let me check
<BUGabundo> and install the missing package
<linkinx64> thanks
<BUGabundo> linkinx64: see /topic
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<olmari> vbgunz: well it can be eihter mobo bios issue especialy if embedded sata, and/or sata bios issue
<linkinx64> BUGabundo, sorry i dont see anything regarding scrolling on touchpad
<BUGabundo> the x input
<usser> linkinx64, but you do have scrolling :)
<BUGabundo> wait wait
<usser> linkinx64, use two fingers
<linkinx64> lol
<BUGabundo> let me guess
<BUGabundo> your touchpad HAS multitouch
<linkinx64> no no
<BUGabundo> have you tried 2 fingers?
<linkinx64> mine does not have multitouch
<linkinx64> it's a dell inspiron 1525
<olmari> vbgunz: one sata issue I once solved was manually editing an mobo bios file with injecting it with newer sata bios
<usser> linkinx64, it does, they all use synaptics touchpad which has multiple gesture features
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo> The X.Org synaptics driver is absent from the liveCD, which may prevent touchpad devices from working on laptops. As a workaround, use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to console, log in, run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all to download the drivers from the network, and then return to your session with Alt+F7.
<linkinx64> hooo
<vbgunz> olmari: heh, I will blow out the board for sure...
<linkinx64> usser, so anybody can use multitouch now?
<linkinx64> without the hardware?
<olmari> vbgunz: well it was easy ultimately
<BUGabundo> HEYYYYYYY MINE ALSO DOES MULTITOUCH
<olmari> vbgunz: tough it was DOS tool :D
<usser> linkinx64, its not really multitouch, just some fancy workaround synaptics does with their hardware
<BUGabundo> I DID not know that!
<BUGabundo> but I have to open my fingers a bit
<linkinx64> nice
<linkinx64> let me install that package
<usser> linkinx64, its been there for quite a while, just wasnt supported by ubuntu
<linkinx64> usser, thanks for that
<linkinx64> BUGabundo, :D
<BUGabundo> stupid me
<BUGabundo> since I have scroll I never tested
<usser> hehe
<BUGabundo> and laught at eeepc users that didn't know how to scroll there laptops
<linkinx64> well i already have that package
<linkinx64> BUGabundo, :(
<BUGabundo> now I have it too
 * BUGabundo gives generic advise: linkinx64 file bug
<vbgunz> I just don't get what the issue is. I haven't tried to suspend in years *but* you would think with everything rocking here, no problems and just stable, suspend would work. well. it seems to work 100% except I always get back to a dead IO error drive. I am exhausted for real :(
<BUGabundo> agains xorg
<vbgunz> well 99% heh
<BUGabundo> usser: my touchpad is to small to be used by multitouch
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: can you test something for me?
<BUGabundo> vbgunz: you can always just remove the drive and test
<linkinx64> BUGabundo, :*(
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: welcome back
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos reported it FAILED
<linkinx64> what about awn in jaunty?
<linkinx64> i can get it to work
<vbgunz> BUGabundo: how do I do that? Kubuntu is on the drive
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: shoot
<usser> BUGabundo, mine is too actually, i dont like it, liked the old side scroller better
<vbgunz> without the drive installed, I would boot into windows which is on an IDE
<BUGabundo> usser: since I have BOTH it is no big deal
<BUGabundo> one more trick to show on my ubuntu classes
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: create a file as root echo "ping" >test; chmod 444 test; echo "pong" >>test
<usser> BUGabundo, three finger tap does a right click
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: surely if the file is read-only for owner, root shouldn't be able to append to the file ?
<BUGabundo> /tmp/test
<BUGabundo> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 10 2009-02-28 22:36 /tmp/test
<usser> BUGabundo, there supposed to be a couple more like circular motion with one finger rotates pictures etc but it doesnt work for me
<linkinx64> BUGabundo, so your nick it's like vagabundo? are u spanish speaker?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: linux 101 root can ALWAYS right, even if 000
<usser> where can i read about bug fixes, ie changes that each update does
<AndrewGee> Hi all. Is there any news on when I'll be able to upgrade to jaunty, after the python changes have been made?
<BUGabundo> usser: it work only on firefox 3.1 trunk and above
<Laibsch> Do you guys have a Debian submenu in Jaunty Gnome?
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I know, but it is damned annoying since I've got a user who has a process that runs as root and is over-writing a file he needs to configure in a certain way, and he has no way to prevent it!
<BUGabundo> usser: on LP or the changes ML
<usser> BUGabundo, yea i figured its gotta per-application basis, rotate isnt part of standard xorg
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: sure there is
<usser> BUGabundo, lemme try it
<BUGabundo> cron it back
<vbgunz> if I change the ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem to ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=standby ... do I have to do anything else? can I blacklist everything to put to sleep? theres got to be some options no??
 * BUGabundo can't keep more then 3 conversations on the same $
<BUGabundo> s/$/#
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: can't, the file is changed during a do-dist-upgrade process so no way to sync the change so it gets used with the user's contents not the processes
<BUGabundo> hardlink it to a virtual filesystem
<BUGabundo> something similar to tmpfs
<BUGabundo> and mount it as RO
<BUGabundo> root WON'T change that
<vbgunz> does it help to say, the motherboard thinks the processor is damaged when I resume from suspend? the processor though is perfect *but* this only happens after trying to resume
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: oh well, he'll have to chase up support since it is a problem with an Ubuntu mirror not containing the required files to support the dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> and change the mirror until fixed
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: Hmmm... yeah, that is a bit of overkill but!
<BUGabundo> ehehh
<BUGabundo> when all fails, we geek up
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos any luck?
<IntuitiveNipple> That's what he's doing, changing to a good mirror, but the process changes it back in real-time based on its own logic
<CosmiChaos_> sry got kicked out
<BUGabundo> btw IntuitiveNipple just as a reminder: bootchart patch FAIL
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: in what way fail? fails to stop it?
<CosmiChaos_> BUGabundo:  please repeat all you said to me from my last respond
<linkinx64> i love the new login window :)
<BUGabundo> stupid UM logic
<BUGabundo> let mvo know
<CosmiChaos_> IntuitiveNipple: it does not create a bootchart
<BUGabundo> there's a gconf flag for it to not change
<IntuitiveNipple> When you call "stop-bootchart stop" it doesn't create it?
<BUGabundo> according to CosmiChaos it doest make bootcharts
<BUGabundo> linkinx64: I have autologin
<BUGabundo> only saw screenshots
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<linkinx64> ROFL
<CosmiChaos_> BUGabundo: for what not to change? i want my bootcharts back
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos_: remove nostop for now
<linkinx64> BUGabundo, so did u speak spanish?
<vbgunz> when making changes to acpi-support do I need to do anyting *before* testing it out? intramfs or something crazy?
<CosmiChaos_> hm ok and how do i generate bootchart through X and login?
<BUGabundo> linkinx64: ahhh? Portuguese here
<linkinx64> nice
<linkinx64> cuban :)
<linkinx64> my scroll still does not work :(
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos_: you can't! its at boot
<BUGabundo> linkinx64: my parents where there a few weeks back
<linkinx64> how was it?
<BUGabundo> and I found out I have multitoutch
<CosmiChaos_> BUGabundo: then want do you wanted from me you saw my bootchart for 21 secs didnt you?
<BUGabundo> well since stop isn't working wtm
<BUGabundo> maybe my dump sleep will
<CosmiChaos_> ah ok i thought it was meant to do so
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos_: bread a bit!
<BUGabundo> you may be getting ideas mixed
<CosmiChaos_> is that good or bad
<BUGabundo> when we first started talking about messuring the session time
<BUGabundo> I asked you to use nostop
<BUGabundo> which you proved was broken
<BUGabundo> so I recommend using a sleep
<BUGabundo> then IntuitiveNipple tried to patch it, and you reported it failed
<BUGabundo> so I'm going back a dum sleep
<BUGabundo> *dumb
<CosmiChaos_> you mean pushing the bootchart far along by manually making it load say for 60 secs? :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and then the regular kill will kick in and stop it
<CosmiChaos_> how to count the realtime then ;X
<BUGabundo> without we using nostop
<CosmiChaos_> why do you want to see my session?
<BUGabundo> ppl are going crazy about this multitouch on jaunty, over at identi.ca
<BUGabundo> LOL
<CosmiChaos_> i dont think a sleep will work because it just pausing the system ;)
<BUGabundo> it used to work for me, up until that change to add nostop
<CosmiChaos_> maybe a sleep & ;)
<CosmiChaos_> well im very very tired
<Peddyt> When dist-upgrading to Alpha 5, I get this error when configuring python:DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead. Is this a known problem, and can someone please help me?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you just pause the stop script
<BUGabundo> not the system
<BUGabundo> so that the kill waits a few more seconds
<DaemonFC> I wonder if anyone has the new Nimbus theme
<BUGabundo> Peddyt: python is being migrated
<BUGabundo> it will cause many many many many many trouble on the days to come
<DaemonFC> BUGabuntu: I noticed :P
<DaemonFC> watch what you upgrade over the next few days
<Peddyt> BUGabundo: oh, after 30 minutes it just started working :P
<CosmiChaos_> BUGabundo:  echo sleep=8 >> myself
<Peddyt> just then*
<DaemonFC> I don't know why so many things have to be built in Python
<DaemonFC> isn't Mono becoming more the norm in GNOME?
<BUGabundo> DaemonFC: too late for me
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> DaemonFC: cause python is great?
<DaemonFC> I think the uncyclopedia Ubuntu article was pretty much right about Ubuntu where it said "The primary goal of Ubuntu is to rewrite Debian in Python"
<DaemonFC> :P
<BUGabundo> nope... mono is just another
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
<DaemonFC> I rewrote a lot of that article though
<BUGabundo> that deservs a RT
<DaemonFC> late last year
<DaemonFC> as well as the iTunes article
<Peddyt> How do I fix this? xchat: Depends: xchat-common (= 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu2) but 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu3
<DaemonFC> I think the Solaris article still hasn't been changed from when I wrote it
<Peddyt> is installed*
<Peddyt> It's happening with a lot of packages... ccsm as well
<bruce89> CosmiChaos_: 8 seconds of sleep?
<BUGabundo> Peddyt: you have to wait until its build
<BUGabundo> I guess the build dd are busy with all python stuff
<Peddyt> BUGabundo: until what's built?
<Peddyt> on my system?
<BUGabundo> the new package
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> on canonical servers
<Peddyt> aha thanks
<BUGabundo> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+build
<Peddyt>  compizconfig-settings-manager: Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.7.8) but it is not going to be installed
<Peddyt> hehe Firefox won't start either, so I can't view the build process
<BUGabundo> is LP down?????????
<bruce89> no
 * bruce89 doesn't understand the fascination people have about new versions of stuff
<Peddyt> BUGabundo: that URL is not valid...
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<BUGabundo> took it long to open here
<BUGabundo> Peddyt: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<Peddyt> thank you BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> lost an 's'
<Peddyt> :D
<BUGabundo> bruce89: why are you using jaunty and not hardy?
<bruce89> good question
<Peddyt> BUGabundo: it only says that boinc, wxwidgets and OO.org are still building, how would that affect Python?
<Peddyt> or do they release everything once everything's complete?
<bruce89> I suppose I meant minor version changes
<BUGabundo> Peddyt: and its for armel
<BUGabundo> not even 386 or 64
<Peddyt> yeah
<bruce89> http://www.mail-archive.com/jaunty-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/
<dnwe> jaunty multitouch info? :)
<BUGabundo> guys brb
<BUGabundo> need to restart my 3g modem
<bruce89> where on earth does all this nonsense come from?
<BUGabundo> it thinks it is on 3g
<BUGabundo> when actually is 2g
<BUGabundo> dnwe: LOL
 * BUGabundo point to usser
 * BUGabundo and then runsssssssss
<dnwe> heh
<CosmiChaos_> BUGabundo: but booting in 35 secs inc nvidia, vbox,, cups, sane, samba, proftp, mysql5, apach2 is quite accurate isn't it?
<usser> huh
<Peddyt> usser: I got the rxvt thing working btw :)
<usser> Peddyt, sweet, i'm glad you figured it out
<Peddyt> :D
<Peddyt> I even got a statically compiled libusb working
<BUGabundo> dnwe: just use jaunty
<BUGabundo> it should be there
<Peddyt> I can't open *anything*, in fact if I close this xchat window it probably won't open again... apt-get says this when I try to install stuff: python-compizconfig: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<BUGabundo> I'm too
<BUGabundo> would be great to see older HW using multitouch
<dnwe> BUGabundo: i'm on jaunty ;p
<BUGabundo> if you test it, let us know
<BUGabundo> then "touch" the touchpad
<BUGabundo> with 2 fingers
<dnwe> heh
<BUGabundo> Going where no #geek as gone before: using 2 #pidgins at once, so if one crash the other keeps going $pidgin -m
<dnwe> BUGabundo: http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmousepreferen.png
<BUGabundo> can't see it
<dnwe> ?
<BUGabundo> imageshack and my addblock
<dnwe> heh
<BUGabundo> don't like eachotehr
<BUGabundo> notice the pun on addblock vs adblock
<BUGabundo> ok seeing it now
<BUGabundo> what is that supposed to show?
<dnwe> trackpad section in mouse preferences
<dnwe> no mention of multitouch
<BUGabundo> De Marco Barreto a 26 de Fevereiro de 2009 às 15:08     Geek: "Someone who has a difficult time loosing his virginity but can compile a Linux Kernel"
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> "it just works" TM
<dnwe> well what should it do with 2 fingers? ;p
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> scroll up and down
<BUGabundo> on a wind with a scroll
<BUGabundo> bar
<BUGabundo> as you did with just one on the right side
<dnwe> ah cool
<dnwe> wheres the doc for this?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> didn't even knew I had it until an hour ago
<DaemonFC> in case nobody noticed, Ubuntu can now boot on XFS
<DaemonFC> B-)
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> I'm doing it
<bruce89> not exactly new
<DaemonFC> meh, the Alpha 5 CD can do it and they didn't mention it :P
<bruce89> didn't mention anything by the looks of things
<BUGabundo> ROFL
 * BUGabundo points to my emails to devel list on unfit release notes
<DaemonFC> I've used XFS for years, I usually just replaced GRUB and used LILO instead
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: patches welcome.
<DaemonFC> GRUB could only deal with XFS if you had /boot on something it was capable of booting
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: if you have read my emails
<BUGabundo> you will noticed that I mention its not easy
<BUGabundo> but those (devs) who do maintain and interact with Upstream
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: that's probably why it hasn't been done more - it's a case of reading jaunty-changes, and specs.
<BUGabundo> *should* have better change of knowing about master changes the *us* the common users
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: I already read all apt-changes
<Hobbsee> then you should be in a reasonable position to help write the release notes ;)
<BUGabundo> which even today lead to a discussion with intuitive
<Hobbsee> it's the problem of those who ahve the most clue about everything have the least amount of time, and the most stuff that has to be done by them.
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: chicken eggs prob
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<BUGabundo> I'm not pointing to post changes
<BUGabundo> but to PRIOR
<BUGabundo> yes I know .... time is scarse
<BUGabundo> then its upstream prob! they should document it better!
<Hobbsee> then you're just passing the buck - they have the same problem too
<Hobbsee> fortunately, things like gnome do have pretty good release notes, although, afaik, they generate them in the same way.
<Hobbsee> or at least, gnome does, as there was a post on planet about it yesterday
<Hobbsee> fwiw, there has been some stuff on this - there's been a warning post about python breaking over the weekend, to -announce.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I knew it already on wedsday
<bruce89> the magic of aptitude
<BUGabundo> bruce89: stop saying that!
<BUGabundo> all apps tht you use, based on python will fail the same
<bruce89> probably, I just haven't noticed
<BUGabundo> no ccsm, gwibber, aptoncd?
<bruce89> don't use them
<bruce89> or update-manager
<dnwe> <--- aptitude vest
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-01
<bruce89> at least aptitude doesn't install or remove stuff without your consent
<BUGabundo> nor does apt-get distupgrade or UM
<teethdood> who is responsible for the new login artwork? that thing is nice!
<bruce89> anyway, I like to know exactly what is going on package-wise
<Peddyt>  does anyone know when the python problem is going to be fixed?
<Hobbsee> sometime after monday.
<BUGabundo> in less then one 1 week
<BUGabundo> but that can also expose new probs or strange dependencies
<bruce89> just under 2 weeks in Murrayfield
<melik> i <3 ext4
 * BUGabundo shares http://www.funtasticus.com/20090226/car-shows-are-better-with-boobs/
 * bruce89 wished empathy didn't log IRC
<BUGabundo> bruce89: seyon points the logs to /dev/null
<bruce89> test
<BUGabundo> bruce89: pong
<bruce89> hmm
<BUGabundo> deve null not working?
<bruce89> clearly not
<bruce89> only a few megabytes anyway
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> $ du .purple/logs/ -sch
<BUGabundo> 343M	.purple/logs/
<bruce89> yikes
<BUGabundo> I have logs from the time I used gaim
 * wgrant has a gigabyte of IRC logs.
 * bruce89 feels a lot better about my 4 MB
<BUGabundo> eheeheh
<bruce89> also, there may be a time I want to know that I've said "Firhill" 4 times
<BUGabundo> I NEVER delete anything
 * crdlb needs to find a way to make irssi only keep a few weeks of the #ubuntu log
<BUGabundo> crdlb: cron makes wonders
<BUGabundo> or the logserv
<crdlb> while irssi is running? ;/
<Hobbsee> crdlb: logrotate?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> just trunk them
<BUGabundo> should work
<crdlb> how is that supposed to work if irssi has the log open?
<crdlb> I guess I can configure irssi to use a new log file each month
 * DaemonFC still wonders why a human being would use irssi
<DaemonFC> are you on an XO laptop or something?
<Hobbsee> DaemonFC: many reasons.  It's a nice client
<crdlb> I'm on a laptop, but it runs in screen on a desktop
<DaemonFC> there were better IRC clients than irssi 10 years ago
<crdlb> so I can suspend the laptop, lose wifi, etc. and nobody knows
<Hobbsee> crdlb: for bonus points, you can use bip and any irc client you choose, but that works too ;)
<crdlb> meh :>
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: "bip"?
<DaemonFC> you can browse the web in the terminal with links or Arachne B-)
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: irc proxy
<DaemonFC> the wave of the future
<DaemonFC> errr, lynx even
<Hobbsee> sure, but they don't have so many plugins ;)
<bruce89> just as well
<crdlb> when irc gets images, maybe I'll switch :)
<BUGabundo> heehe
<bruce89> ew, flash
<DaemonFC> no flash, no Chris Crocker
<BUGabundo> uh uh uh java
<DaemonFC> if it can't handle Flash, I don't want it
<DaemonFC> :P
<BUGabundo> and their rooted applets
 * DaemonFC hates JAVA
 * DaemonFC does not install JAVA
 * bruce89 wonders why people capitalise things they don't like
<DaemonFC> that's why Flash took off like it did, because JAVA is so slow to start and takes so many system resources
 * pavs hates PEANUT BUTTER
<bruce89> and Flash is different?
<DaemonFC> because I believe that JAVA is supposed to be capitalized
<DaemonFC> unless you are talking about the Isle of Java
<bruce89> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DaemonFC> or I'll go have a cup of java
<bruce89> doesn't stand for anything, just link Mono
<DaemonFC> Mono means Monkey
<DaemonFC> I suppose because only a monkey would want to use Mono
<bruce89> heh
<bruce89> code monkey perhaps
<DaemonFC> you can remove Mono from any distro except for possibly Suse
<DaemonFC> with no ill effects
 * bruce89 has on this thing, I don't care for anything it uses
<bruce89> that uses it
<DaemonFC> if you remove Mono from Ubuntu or Fedora, it takes out F-Spot (use gphoto instead) and Tomboy notes (takes 37 megs of RAM running as an applet)
<DaemonFC> so nothing huge
<bruce89> there are too many runtimes as it is I think
<DaemonFC> oh, and you can't use Banshee without it (Rhythmbox is better) and you can't use Moonlight (Who cares?)
<bruce89> if anything is worse than Flash, Silverlight is
<bruce89> all that crap is used for now is for video anyway
<DaemonFC> I tried Moonlight just to play with it, usually you get turned away from a Silverlight site cause you're not using Windows
<DaemonFC> and if you get cute and spoof user agent, it will crash Firefox even if it does anything at all
<bruce89> not to mention a lot of sites are on to silverlight 2.0
<DaemonFC> and Moonlight only works in Firefox
<DaemonFC> and you can only get it from Novell
<bruce89> Novell will be forever be playing catch-up, but hopefully all this will die out
<DaemonFC> and if you try to play a video in it you have to go download Windows Media codecs from a Microsoft site
<bruce89> the video playing non-free things that is
<DaemonFC> and agree to a really bad EULA
<DaemonFC> Novell is replacing every standard GNOME app with one that runs in Mono
<bruce89> it's rare I agree with Mozilla, but it's good they are pushing <video>
<DaemonFC> I really don't like where they are going with this
<bruce89> I don't think they are doing that
<DaemonFC> they replace Rhythmbox with Banshee, they replace Transmission or Deluge or whatever with Monsoon
<DaemonFC> many other programs
<bruce89> that's up to them
<DaemonFC> every extension they have for Evolution is all Mono
<bruce89> Transmission and Rhythmbox are not in GNOME
<DaemonFC> yeah, I am just hoping that it doesn't creep into GNOME like that
<bruce89> Tomboy is to date the only Mono thing in it
<DaemonFC> http://live.gnome.org/Rhythmbox/FAQ
<DaemonFC> http://live.gnome.org/Rhythmbox
<DaemonFC> it's a part of GNOME, right?
<crdlb> yes
<bruce89> no
<bruce89> http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentyfive/Desktop
<crdlb> mhh
<bruce89> not there, it's not officially in GNOME, but used a lot
<DaemonFC> hmmm, I guess they jsut work closely with the Rhythmbox guys
<bruce89> well, it's all hosted by GNOME (bugzilla, SVN etc.)
<crdlb> I guess I was thinking of totem
<DaemonFC> yeah, Totem is
<DaemonFC> I don't much use it though
<DaemonFC> Rhythmbox for music, VLC for videos
<bruce89> I'm not sure why they don't suggest Rhythmbox
<ali1234> cos it's extremely unstable?
<DaemonFC> no idea, the latest Rhythmbox Subversion builds have gotten really good
<DaemonFC> Rhythmbox used to be the first thing I ripped out of a GNOME install
<bruce89> perhaps the 0.11 version number has something to do with it
<DaemonFC> it feels fairly complete
<bruce89> ah, I've got it - it's having to adhere to the GNOME schedule
<DaemonFC> so they want more autonomy?
<bruce89> the 0.11 "unstable" series has been on the go for ages
<DaemonFC> hmm, they Nautilus CD burner is being deprecated
<DaemonFC> *the
<DaemonFC> I was wondering when they were going to get rid of that
<crdlb> aww, it's pretty useful at times
<bruce89> not until brasero was accepted
<DaemonFC> crdlb: It's kind of stupid to have two things laying around that do the same thing
<DaemonFC> just means more bugs for no reason
<DaemonFC> speaking of which, has Epiphany gotten in better in 2.25?
<crdlb> hmm, I'll always remember brasero as that thing that abused draggable frames
<DaemonFC> *any
<crdlb> DaemonFC: it will be basically identical
<crdlb> since the effort is going into the webkit port for 2.28
<bruce89> with a nice address bar
<crdlb> they put that in 2.26?
<DaemonFC> crdlb: Wouldn't the frontend work be worth it though?
<bruce89> yup, it was nice
<crdlb> DaemonFC: what do you mean?
<DaemonFC> does it still not let you tell it to open new windows in tabs instead of new windows?
<crdlb> the webkit port has that now
<crdlb> gecko didn't allow it
<DaemonFC> I was messing around with Epiphany in Fedora and was trying to hand edit config files and it would just overwrite them and do what it wanted to do again :P
<DaemonFC> do they have an adblock for the Webkit version?
<bruce89> not yet
<bruce89> oops, yes there is
<crdlb> webkit also doesn't have the gtkmozembed bug where clicking on a link after using the ctrl+F bar will make the page scroll
<DaemonFC> seems like Epiphany has broken dependencies at the moment
<DaemonFC> btw, Moonlight seems to be in the repo now
<DaemonFC> yay
<DaemonFC> :P
 * bruce89 can now bask in the crashy goodness
<phil_ps> installed jaunty on a virtualbox VM
<phil_ps> mounting shared folder is not working...
<phil_ps> sudo mount -t vboxsf share /mnt/share
<phil_ps> $/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error
<DaemonFC> hmm the plan was to have Epiphany Webkit in GNOME 2.26
<DaemonFC> yes?
<bruce89> it keeps getting pushed back
<bruce89> 2.24, 2.26, 2.28
<crdlb> and the problem isn't ephy, it's that webkit-gtk isn't done
<crdlb> but development has really picked up
<crdlb> we have persistent cookies now, which is nice
<bruce89> accessibility issues
<crdlb> there are more problems than just that
<crdlb> that's just the showstopper
<tc111> i'm looking for the k10temp or amdtemp module/driver... anyone know what the status is on this and/or where i can find it?
<bruce89> is the pango backend the default?
<crdlb> bruce89: there's basically only freetype now, but it still uses pango
 * bruce89 is very pleased to see the JavaScript extension support in Epiphany
<crdlb> seed is cool
<bruce89> I'm slightly concerned about the GJS/Seed issue
<crdlb> seed has a better name, therefore it's better
<bruce89> indeed, and GJS is retrogressive somewhat requiring Mozilla's JS library
<BUGabundo> bed time guys
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrow
<BUGabundo> for a fresh batch of bugs
<bruce89> night
<linkinx64> is there any problems running awn on jaunty?
<mluser-home> Anyone know how I can disable pulseaudio system wide?
<DaemonFC> mluser-home: Better to just leave it alone
<mluser-home> DaemonFC: if I uninstall pulseaudio then my audio problems go away with wine games and miro, but it also uninstalls ubuntu-desktop
<DaemonFC> ubuntu-desktop is just an empty package that depends on the rest of the default crap
<DaemonFC> ubuntu-desktop is already gone if you're fully upgraded your packages
<DaemonFC> that's a bug that happened today
<Slartibartfast> Kubuntu desktop is very unstable at the moment
<Slartibartfast> rendering of everything is messed up
<mluser-home> DaemonFC: thanks for your help
<DaemonFC> yep
<Slartibartfast> beside nepomukserver, also nepomukservices, python, kmix and kwalletmanager get zombified right after start
<ali1234> well isn't there some known bug with python atm?
<Slartibartfast> ali1234: not that i know of
<DaemonFC> alil234: THey're currently rebuilding things with Python 3.0
<DaemonFC> anything that depends on Python is liable to break
<maco> ali1234: python 2.6, i think
<maco> DaemonFC: ^
<Slartibartfast> DaemonFC: isn't it then safer to wait a few days with upgrades ? .... to give them time to upgrade the depending packages/ programs?
<maco> yep
<maco> you can do apt-get upgrade or aptitude safe-upgrade
<DaemonFC> meh
<maco> but dont do a apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade
<maco> bah kubuntu desktop has had crappy rendering and graphical artifacts the whole time. that's not a new-as-of-today thing
<maco> (by "whole time" i mean "throughout jaunty")
<Slartibartfast> maco: until a few days ago i had no problems .... although i use therestricted nvidia module .....
<Slartibartfast> but since the last nvidia update i have big problems
<Slartibartfast> can't normaly shutdown anymore and need to kill X ... had to disable dontzap (enable CTRL ALT BKSP)
<maco> ouch
<maco> im using -intel and on KDE there are a ton of graphical artifacts for me
<maco> sometimes windows will just stop drawing...like ill switch workspaces and instead of showing the app, itll show the window as a big blank greyness
<Slartibartfast> wow ... that sounds bad
<Slartibartfast> maco: did you file a bug report? ... and aginst what package would you do that?
<Slartibartfast> kwin?
<maco> i have no idea
<maco> its known that the screen artifacts are crappy though
<Slartibartfast> He, just looking here .. and it seems that kwin is not even installed here :-( ... how can i have a full kde desktop without kwin(-kde4)
<maco> it doesnt need tosay -kde4...if thats what youre asking
<maco> -kde4 is just the transitional package for upgrades
<maco> i do need to look at bugs reported on kwin though, you're right. ive had *weird* behavior with it
<Slartibartfast> but that package is not even installed here ..... how can that be?
<Slartibartfast> what then is the windows manager for kde?
<maco> er...thats it...
<maco> oh woah wait
<maco> hrm maybe its plasma then?
<maco> ah
<maco> kde-window-manager
<maco> apt-cache show kwin says that its a dummy package to pull in kde-window-manager
<Slartibartfast> Mmmm :-) ... maybe a question for #kde
<Slartibartfast> aha ..... ok ok
<Slartibartfast> ii  kde-window-manager                      4:4.2.0-0ubuntu8                        the KDE 4 window manager (KWin)
<Slartibartfast> OK thats installed
 * Slartibartfast is going to make some coffee
<linkinx64> ok.....my volume icon suddenly disappeared
<linkinx64> :( and no sound
<maco> linkinx64: er...gnome or kde? if gnome: the new notification area one that i think was thrown out or the old applet one?
<linkinx64> gnome
<linkinx64> but alsamixer shows...everything up
<linkinx64> and....no sound
<maco> ps -ef | grep pulse
<maco> does that tell you pulseaudio is running?
<linkinx64> let me see
<linkinx64> yes sir
<maco> and what are you trying to play sound out of?
<linkinx64> wait lol..installing mp3 codecs
<linkinx64> let me see
<maco> a gnome app or flash or...?
<linkinx64> no sound
<linkinx64> :( just music
<maco> what?
<maco> oh
<linkinx64> im playing music and no sound
<maco> ok i thought that was "There's no sound, only music"
<maco> which didnt make sense
<maco> ^_^
<linkinx64> lol
<maco> what application? rhythmbox?
<linkinx64> mplayer
<maco> how long ago did it stop working?
<Hobbsee> maco: does switching from opengl to xrender help?
<linkinx64> maco,  well i installed it today alpha 5 and i had sound...dont remember when i stop noticing :(
<maco> Hobbsee: im in gnome right now so i cant test, and even if i was in kde i dont know what that means
<maco> linkinx64: did you install updates?
<Hobbsee> maco: there's an option in system settings, appearance, iirc
<Hobbsee> the main desktop effects thing.
<linkinx64> mmmmmm i have nto gotten any
<linkinx64> i believe
<maco> Hobbsee: ok, ill try that later then
<linkinx64> let me restart
<Hobbsee> advanced tab
<maco> linkinx64: ok...this might be part of the ongoing work for pulseaudio auto-spawn
 * Hobbsee is also back in gnome, so can't give exact paths, but found that worked for her.
<linkinx64> maco,  ho wow
<maco> linkinx64: try just restarting pulse: pulseaudio -k && start-pulseaudio-x11
<linkinx64> we should have some kind of notification about this stuff
<maco> linkinx64: um, we did
<maco> on the ubuntu-devel mailing list, ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list, on daniel chen's blog, on identi.ca...
<maco> (his blog is on Planet Ubuntu Users / Ubuntu Weblogs)
<linkinx64> ho
<linkinx64> :(
<Hobbsee> maco: what?  people read blogs and mailing lists?
<maco> and i'm on Planet Ubuntu and pointed everyone who reads Planet Ubuntu over to look at his blog
<maco> so um, yeah...that info's all over the place
<Hobbsee> ;)
<linkinx64> got it
<linkinx64> i restarted and ... i got the Tra tata
<linkinx64> of the login
<maco> Hobbsee: lots of people have complained today about not knowing that big-breakage updates were coming out today. laserjock and jcastro and i are all like "um guys, we announce these things for a reason. why dont you read? we cant walk up to your house, knock on your door, and tell you all individually that it's happening, so you need to look on your own"
<Hobbsee> maco: oh, i'm well aware - and I fully agree with you.  I forgot to add the ;) on the end of my statement :)
<Hobbsee> maco: i've long wanted a protocol for forcing people to read something, though
<linkinx64> OMG
<linkinx64> no sound!!
<linkinx64> i had the sound at the beginning
<linkinx64> and no sound in side ubuntu
<maco> linkinx64: yeah its likely auto-spawn
<linkinx64> so what can i do?
<maco> it can get into little races where one app tries to lock the sound device and then the others cant use it and blah
<maco> well i dont know what mplayer uses as its backend, possibly its trying to use alsa and pulse is trying to go "oh no my turn!" and blocking it. can you try with rhythmbox just in case?
<maco> and i cant remember how to get a listing of what apps are using sound devices >< all i remember is that fuser or lsof is useful for finding out
<linkinx64> let me see
<maco> dtchen would know, but he's watching Hulu
<linkinx64> i need ekiga in a few minutes
<linkinx64> :(
<maco> heh um soyou know, internal microphones are all jacked up in jaunty
<linkinx64> no sound in rythym
<maco> so might i suggest a hardy live cd for that?
<linkinx64> lol
<maco> there was a major regression for microphones in this kernel
<maco> dtchen was working on fixing it today. i dont think he's done yet though.
<linkinx64> that's ok
<linkinx64> on the updates...what should i have.....Main Server...or USA?
<maco> hrm, installing pulseaudio from dtchen's ppa may help you actually
<maco> he has some patches in there he wants tested
<maco> https://launchpad.net/~crimsun/+archive/ppa
<linkinx64> ok i added
<linkinx64> just update?
<maco> yeah
<linkinx64> updating
<maco> he put some patches to try to fix some glitch-free and auto-spawn problems
<maco> log out and in after the update finishes
<maco> they wont hit the main archive til monday or tuesday
<linkinx64> should ir restart?
<maco> just log out and in
<weternal> is there any way to run boxee or xbmc in jaunty yet?
<weternal> has anyone here tried to run boxee or xbmc on jaunty?
<ali1234> i have run xbmc compiled from svn
<alex_mayorga1> hi, computer janitor suggest to remove my crossover-pro and skype, is that a known bug?
<weternal> ali1234 I was just about to try that, did it work, or did it break the system?
<ali1234> why would it break anything?
<ali1234> it worked fine when svn was bug free
<ali1234> it takes ages to compile though
<ali1234> like 2+ hours
<weternal> ali1234 I had it installed from the repository, and the most recent update removed it... I wasn't sure whether it would work or not
<ali1234> all third party repo stuff gets removed on dist-upgrade
<ali1234> but the last version in their repo does not support pulse audio anyway, so it's pretty useless unless you only want to watch silent films
<ali1234> unless they have updated it recently
<maco> ali1234: it says that about anything for which you dont have a repository enabled
<alex_mayorga1> is flash plugin broken in jaunty?
<maco> ali1234: because if it doesnt exist in a repository, it is assumed to be obsolete (so like if you installed it, then dist-upgraded, and in the new version a package was removed but you still have it from the old version)
<ali1234> maco: doesn't it also disable all third party repos?
<alex_mayorga1> how do I confirm that my dist-upgrade went through fine?
<maco> ali1234: i dont know
<alex_mayorga1> ali1234: it did for me
<maco> well dist-upgrade disabled 3rd party repos, yes
<dtchen_> alex_mayorga1: no, what problems are you having with it?
<dtchen_> alex_mayorga1: also, which arch are you using for that install?
<maco> i just dont know what the janitor (i assume that's the new name for cruftremover-gtk) does regarding 3rd party repos
<alex_mayorga1> dtchen_: it claims that the plugin is not installed
<dtchen_> alex_mayorga1: which package - adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree?
<alex_mayorga1> dtchen_: nonfree 10.0.22.87ubuntu1
<tc111> does any see any potential issues with creating an lv across 2 different raid5's?
<dtchen_> alex_mayorga1: please pastebin the relevant terminal output from attempting to install it
<alex_mayorga1> dtchen_: do I reinstall it? it is there from 8.10 already
<dtchen_> alex_mayorga1: yes, purge it and reinstall it
<dtchen_> i need to see the specific error
<alex_mayorga1> sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree ?
<DanaG> sudo aptitude purge, actually.
<DanaG> then sudo aptitude install
<alex_mayorga1> because I tried to install it from Firefox when it asked but it said it was already there
<alex_mayorga1> OK a purge/install did the trick, odd, because is the same version
<dtchen_> alex_mayorga1: beware the difference between intrepid and jaunty, however
<dtchen_> alex_mayorga1: intrepid-{security,updates} pulls from adobe, whereas jaunty pulls from the Canonical partner repo
<maco> akgraner: doing more testing?
<alex_mayorga1> dtchen_: thanks in the heads up, I don't rely that much in flash
<alex_mayorga1> is there a way to check I'm "fully" in jaunty?
<dtchen_> if you performed a distribution upgrade, then you're in jaunty after a reboot.
 * DanaG wonders when Karmic will open.  =þ
<DanaG> Can't wait to get working KMS.
<DanaG> And hopefully a nice karmic bootsplash to go with it.
<akgraner> maco: just looking.....just got back from the mountains....
<akgraner> maco: looking forward to sitting in on the meeting tomorrow...
<akgraner> how are things going with you tonight
<maco> akgraner: still fighting with an annoying programming language
<akgraner> maco: Java?????
<maco> yes
<akgraner> :)
<dtchen_> actually she's not fighting with it right now; she's using IRC instead ;)
<maco> oh right. and eating chinese food.
<maco> but yes, i should go back to trying to figure out how to set minimum and maximum on spinners and items to combo boxes
<dtchen_> akgraner: western nc? i spent quite a lot of time there.
<akgraner> dtchen_: near Asheville....Lake Lure area
<dtchen_> ah, cool
<akgraner> that's where I'm from
<akgraner> Love it
<akgraner> Miss it
<dtchen_> i'm from g'boro originally but spent summers in sylva
<akgraner> dtchen_: love that area
<wgrant> dtchen_: How do I go about debugging a PulseAudio issue which results in it just giving a little bit of static? If I remove PulseAudio and use plain ALSA, it works fine.
<wgrant> (a little bit of static being all that it gives, not a little bit of static on top of the real signal)
<dtchen_> wgrant: checked PCM/Front/Master to be unmuted and higher than zero-level?
<dtchen_> wgrant: i'd first start by ensuring the appropriate alsa sink is loaded: killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -vvv
<wgrant> dtchen_: Master on the real device makes a clicking noise whenever it's changed, but it and PCM are around normal levels.
<wgrant> I: module-default-device-restore.c: Saved default sink 'auto_null' not existant, not restoring default sink setting.
<wgrant> Is that relevant?
<dtchen_> wgrant: i'd need to see all of the debug spew so far from pulseaudio -vvv
<dtchen_> wgrant: i.e., at face value, no would seem unimportant, but if module-alsa-sink fails to load, then it becomes important
<dtchen_> no, would*
<dtchen_> wgrant: also, is this symptom from 0.9.14-0ubuntu9, from my ppa (0.9.14-0ubuntu10~ppa1~timing3), or from luke's ppa (0.9.15~test3~ppa2)?
<wgrant> dtchen_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124567/, it's Jaunty upgraded this morning.
 * wgrant checks the version
<wgrant> -0ubuntu9
<dtchen_> wgrant: ok, please pastebin `amixer' after pulseaudio -vvv has settled (~5 seconds after it is invoked)
<wgrant> dtchen_: Um, I moved my broken config from an hour ago back over the new also-broken one, and it works...
<wgrant> (neither had been modified by me at all)
<wgrant> Maybe it's something special in how GNOME invokes it?
<dtchen_> which config?
<wgrant> ~/.pulse
<dtchen_> hmm.
<dtchen_> shouldn't be any different, but autospawn is a likely culprit
<dtchen_> s/likely/possible/
 * wgrant restarts X to test.
<melik> how cna i restart my sound server?
<melik> dont know.. something crashed though
<dtchen_> wgrant: try reproducing the symptom after commenting out the autospawn line in /etc/pulse/client.conf and logging out and back in
<dtchen_> melik: killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -D -vvv
<melik> hmmm, it works now :D thanks
<melik> what does -D and -vvv mean?
<wgrant> dtchen_: It doesn't matter; both work.
<dtchen_> wgrant: ok
 * wgrant is now terribly confused.
<melik> dtchen_, can you explain what -D and -vvv meant
<dtchen_> interesting. we can probably kill /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio again.
<dtchen_> melik: -D == daemonise
<wgrant> dtchen_: Thanks for your help.
<dtchen_> melik: -vvv use triple the amount of verbosity
<melik> ah and another question why include pulseaudio;pulseaudio
<dtchen_> melik: which means log everything, not just log_warn
<melik> why couldnt we just do
<melik> killall pulseaudio -D -vvv
<melik> (btw sorry for the questions, im just trying to learn as much as i can)
<dtchen_> melik: because that's improper syntax for the killall command
<dtchen_> melik: you really want to kill then restart pulseaudio, which requires separate commands
<melik> ah i see
<melik> i was trying to do /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<melik> anyways thanks a lot dtchen_
<melik> now i dont have to restart my computer if my sound crashes haha :$
<dtchen_> melik: the pulseaudio initscript is useful only for system-wide pulseaudio invocation, which is only configured for ltsp/edubuntu servers
<dtchen_> melik: by default, we use per-session (and per-user, via policykit and consolekit) pulseaudio invocation
<dtchen_> nearly all the instances of current jaunty's pa daemon crashing are due to the sound driver returning bogus delay values, which propagates up through pa's snd_pcm_update_avail() and is not handled correctly - i.e., the daemon segfaults when passed values larger than 2^32
<dtchen_> so while we fix the lower levels in the audio stack, namely alsa-kernel and alsa-lib, we have smarter handling in snd_pcm_update_avail()
<dtchen_> that change is in my ppa and will land in the next pa upload, probably monday or tuesday
<melik> dtchen_, you are a developer?
<dtchen_> melik: in all but access privilege
<wgrant> And access privilege would be gladly granted, I am sure.
<dtchen_> eh, hasn't been an issue thus far, so no reason to press for it.
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> But you should at least become a Member so you can get back on Planet.
<dtchen_> yeah, i suppose that's just fallout from the wayback motu fast-track
<dtchen_> oh boy, on with TODO: fix bluetooth integration in pa, and fix internal mic regressions
<melik> i cant wait till i get a netbook :/
<melik> i want one of those SSD drives ;D
<ali1234> this is great, i'm installing ubuntu on my phone
<Slartibartfast> Is sharing a folder from the Dolphin menu gonna work ? .... Will it make changes to smb.conf
<|ns|nR8> when i make a shortcut to a internet url and put it on top taskbar..when i click it the system hangs for ages....im rnning jaunty fully updated...this just a bug ?
<ali1234> anybody know how big the "base system" is on ubuntu-arm?
<ali1234> i'm installing on a 512mb SD card
<rww> ali1234: ask in #ubuntu-arm, maybe?
<melik> anyone else experiencing problems with flash?
<melik> For example, sometimes the video is just black but sound works.. then sometimes video lags a lot.
<melik> i dont know :/
<dtchen_> melik: i don't have those issues in a vm. what arch, and which plugin?
<melik> flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.22.87
<melik> and arch?
<dtchen_> uname -m or dpkg --print-architecture
<melik> i686
<melik> i386*
<dtchen_> a combination of nspluginwrapper and pulseaudio would be my guess
<maco> anyone using the all-in-one sidebar for firefox?
<maco> in the bookmarks part where there's the little triangles that unfold groups of bookmarks...does firefox crash when you try to toggle those?
<loa> how i can add old ssh keys.
<loa> in jaunty ssh-add refuse to add them :(
<wgrant> How does it refuse?
<rww> loa: does it say something about blacklisting?
<loa> minute.
<loa> A substantial number of keys are known to have been generated using a broken version of OpenSSL distributed by Debian which failed to
<loa>      seed its random number generator correctly.  Keys generated using these OpenSSL versions should be assumed to be compromised.  This
<loa>      tool may be useful in checking for such keys.
<loa> i think i am in this category.
<SwedeMike> you should generate new keys
<rww> loa: You should stop using the old ssh key and generate a new one.
<rww> loa: and by "should" i mean "really, really should unless you like using really insecure keys"
<loa> but how? i haven't got another access to those servers?
<SwedeMike> get someone who has to generate new keys
<SwedeMike> otherwise it's useless to run encryption
<SwedeMike> basically those keys are not 1024bit, they're 16bit.
<SwedeMike> you can decrypt the traffic in seconds
<crdlb> and even more importantly, they can connect to wherever you're connecting
<maco> loa: and get whomever admins those servers to delete your old keys ASAP because anyone can ssh into them right now as you
<SwedeMike> oh, he was using key based authentication
<SwedeMike> I thought this was just the host keys
<wgrant> If those servers have been upgraded in the past 12 months, they won't let you log in anyway.
<maco> wgrant: *if* those are debian/ubuntu servers
<maco> were RHEL and CentOS and the others patched to catch insecure  Debian-OpenSSL keys?
<maco> i still suspect that the SSH key attacks that were going on last summer were made possible by non-Deb-based admins thinking "that's a debian problem. i run rhel, so it's fine" and not realizing that they had users that generated their keys on debian
<loa> i gen this keys on gutsy i think :))
<maco> yeah....i think edgy through hardy were affected
<SwedeMike> loa: can you add new keys if you'
<maco> so yeah, your keys are screwed
<SwedeMike> re able to login to the other side?
<SwedeMike> loa: can't you use password based authentication? or this is key only?
<loa> i can get passwords, but i think maybe there is more simple solution.
<crdlb> hopefully, he can't
<crdlb> kind of defeats the purpose of key auth
<SwedeMike> well, I know people who use key auth as a convenience
<maco> not entirely...
<SwedeMike> so they accept either kind
<SwedeMike> personally I don't do key based, I do only password based
<maco> i have ssh keys on my school's servers so that i can use vim over scp without having to enter my password every time i save
<crdlb> yeah, it _is_ awfully convenient :)
<loa> it is very usefull for me, only main password for keys.
<loa> so there no way yes?
<maco> (the school's servers have like 3 year old versions of vim)
<SwedeMike> I like security in depth, I dont want to have all acocunts compromised just because someone gains access to my keys
<loa> only downgrade ssh-agent?
<wgrant> If you can use those keys, you should reinstall those servers.
<maco> loa: your keys are compromised. consider the servers likely to be compromised as well.
<loa> so i need to upgrade servers to??
<maco> *sigh*
<loa> they are gentoo based.
<rww> loa: downgrading ssh-agent to a compromised, broken version so that you can use compromised, broken keys to access possibly-compromised, broken servers... not really a good plan
<maco> the servers *ought* not let you use the compromised broken keys at all. even if you downgrade and get the keys working on ubuntu, the server should reject you
<maco> if the server's not rejecting the compromised keys, that's bad
<rww> loa: you /should/ be contacting the administrative contact for those servers, asking them to delete your SSH keys from the server so they don't have access any more, and then generating new keys.
<loa> bad story.
<maco> yeah
<loa> thank you.
 * crdlb mumbles something about using -D :/
<maco> crdlb: ?
<crdlb> you know, ... -DPURIFY
<loa> what i need to upgrade on servers?
<loa> openssl ?
<loa> or what?
<crdlb> gentoo was unaffected, but by using a bad key on it, you made it vulnerable
<loa> :D
<crdlb> just looking at gentoo-portage.com, there's an openssl-blacklist
<crdlb> err, openssh
<wgrant> IIRC Gentoo pushed out the blacklist.
<Oli``> Is the notification doobrey positioned wrongly for other people too?
 * Oli`` is using twinview and his notifications are halfway off-screen
<les> it moved up and it's now covering the menubar for me but it's still in the same general spot
<crdlb> that part is a known bug: it doesn't monitor for panels setting struts
<crdlb> only at start, so there's a race condition with the startup of gnome-panel
<crdlb> I can't imagine what would put it halfway offscreen (if it's not multihead-aware, it would just always appear in the extreme top right)
<crdlb> Oli``: are they partially above the screen or to the right of it?
<Oli``> to the right
<crdlb> does it try to put them on the correct monitor?
<Oli``> I'm not sure which it thinks is the correct one... My set primary is my left screen, but the logical place for notifications is my right. They're showing up just off the right-hand screen
<crdlb> ah, it isn't multihead-aware -_-
<crdlb> bug 334226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334226 in notify-osd "Dual monitor keeps notify on right most window" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334226
<Oli``> It was working (right-hand screen, showing in the corner (not off the screen)) a couple of days ago
<crdlb> it's supposed to appear on the active monitor (where the pointer is)
<Oli``> Perhaps the current behaviour is somebody trying to detect my screen set-up
<Oli``> Blimey - that's never happened for me. It's always been on the right-hand screen
<crdlb> it's in the 'spec' but I don't think it's implemented
<crdlb> hmm
<crdlb> what do the following two commands say?: xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<crdlb> xdpyinfo -ext XINERAMA | grep head
<Oli``> dimensions:    3840x1200 pixels (1049x321 millimeters)
<Oli``>   head #0: 1920x1200 @ 0,0
<Oli``>   head #1: 1920x1200 @ 1920,0
<crdlb> ok, there are no "gaps" in the screen then
<crdlb> ie parts of the X Screen which aren't displayed on any monitor
<crdlb> I thought maybe nvidia was making it wider than necessary for some reason
<crdlb> which would put the possibly non-xinerama-aware notify-osd at the edge of the X screen, and off of the physical monitor
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  what exactly has changed in kernel packages since Jaunty that suddenly make the console bell non-mutable even within gnome?
<crdlb> you mean the 'pcspkr' sound?
<crdlb> it seemed to get re-enabled when I first upgraded, but the checkbox in sound prefs works now
<crdlb> do you want to change the sound or just turn it off?
<Q-FUNK> turn it off
<crdlb> the 'play alert sound' option works for me
<Q-FUNK> I need the module to hear anything whenever soud goes thru the laptop's built-in speaker, but I don't want the console beep.
<Q-FUNK> the other thing is, the console beep is also heard on shutdown/reboot. that wasn't the case until intrepid.
<Q-FUNK> you mean in gnome's user/sound/prefs "play warnings and effects" then "play warnings" ?
<crdlb> user?
<crdlb> ah, translated, I presume
<Q-FUNK> system/preferences/sound/settings
<Q-FUNK> I'm only guessing, I'm not using an english desktop here :)
<crdlb> yes, that's what I mean, the second indented checkbox
<Q-FUNK> right. unchecking that one doesn't fix anything here
<crdlb> I get the beep on suspend/resume
<crdlb> I can't remember if that happened on intrepid (I usually keep it muted via the h/w mute button)
<Q-FUNK> it didn't
<Q-FUNK> brb
<bardyr> how can i get a script to run when i resume my laptop from suspend?
<user____> bardyr: maybe /etc/rc* ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrr... those notification changes are getting worse!
<crdlb> IntuitiveNipple: what changes?
<IntuitiveNipple> I just had evolution throw up a 'new email' Yes/No dialog instead of the notification icon. Serves me right for shutting down overnight
 * crdlb is chilling in the stracciatella session
<ronny> anyone aware of packages for libtool 1.4?
<napsy> Why does Jaunty have evolution 2.25.x which should not ship with gnome 2.26?
<dns53> is gnome 2.26 out? perhaps they are waiting on something else not yet released
<napsy> I've been told that evolution 2.26 will use some experimental functions and is not ment for end-users
<crdlb> napsy: when was that decided?
<IntuitiveNipple> Isn't all gnome stuff 2.25.9x right now?
<napsy> that's what I've been told on #gnome-hackers@gimpnet when complaining about a crash
<crdlb> if it's a gnome decision, they'd release 2.26 based on the 2.24 branch
<crdlb> which is what they did with gdm and are doing with epiphany
<crdlb> napsy: I think he might have been mistaken
<crdlb> the link he posted is to a message indicating that there will be 2.24.4 and 2.24.5 releases due to regressions
<crdlb> and there's was an evo UI change request in Feb on the release-team list
<napsy> hm ok
<napsy> sorry for misunderstanding
<crdlb> you understood him correctly :)
<crdlb> I just can't find any evidence that he's right
<napsy> ok
<thehook> is jaunty shipping the nvidia 180.35 anytime driver soon?
 * crdlb has heard bad things about that release
<thehook> any other news about the nvidia drivers in jaunty then?
<crdlb> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128959
<thehook> how about the 180.29 then?
<crdlb> ouch, 180.35 _is_ in jaunty
<thehook> i have an geforce 9600 gt with 512mb and is excpecting a bit better performence than now :p i know its been a bit buggy after the new xorg came into play
<thehook> hmmm.. fdidn't sound good
<thehook> i feel sorry for the people on the forum and are very happy that my ctrl+c is still working :p
<crdlb> what are you using now?
<thehook> jaunty with both kubuntu- & ubuntu-desktop installed, fully updated yesterday
<thehook> the new kde 4.2 is a bit nice :)
<crdlb> so you must have 180.35 then?
<thehook> i guess so, i must wait for the update to complete to be 100% sure
<thehook> yep i actually do :p
<thehook> why is my kernel lacking the virtualization cababilities in jaunty and not in intrepid? it happened after dist-upgrading to jaunty
<rom> hi
<rom> vlc haven't the video embedded in jaunty alpha
<rom> is it normal?
<crdlb> it pops up in a separate window?
<idorock89> rom: this is a  known bug
<roe_> got a fresh install of jaunty but when I login using gdm I get the background image and a spinning wheel that is it
<BUGabundo> have any of your guys eared about probs with the new nvidia driver and hibernate?
<BUGabundo> twice now (on separate times) after Resume, my X spawns a new Session
<BUGabundo> Bug 335465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335465 in xorg "resume from hibernation crashed X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335465
<legodude> I get that with intel
<legodude> maybe 50% of the time when restoring
<legodude> well, from what I call suspend
<legodude> X crashes out with no error message
<crdlb> it's happened maybe 3 times here
<bardyr> me too
<crdlb> it seems to only happen after suspending overnight
<BUGabundo> wait?
<legodude> hrm, I don't think I have the same bug
<BUGabundo> is this reproducible?
<BUGabundo> from when?
<BUGabundo> 'cause it only started 3 days ago
<BUGabundo> and has now happened twice
<legodude> my problem has been going on for ~1wk?
<legodude> trying to see if a reinstall will fix it
<billybigrigger> susped seems to work for me
<legodude> it works most of the time for me
<legodude> except when it doesnt :P
<billybigrigger> are we talking suspend from the shutdown menu?
<legodude> close laptop lid
<billybigrigger> or laptop suspend/hibernate?
<BUGabundo> hivernate
<billybigrigger> ahhh desktop here
<BUGabundo> laptop
<BUGabundo> works OK 75%
<legodude> gah, how is there no decent graphical ftp client
<BUGabundo> then 1 out of 4, it fails
<billybigrigger> legodude, filezilla?
<BUGabundo> legodude: Filezilla ??????
<legodude> crashes hard for me
<legodude> try to upload a big directory at it wedges
<billybigrigger> that sucks, fz works great here
<billybigrigger> what version?
<legodude> whatever the latest is
<legodude> 3.2.2-rc1
<billybigrigger> hmmm...i used to xfer 100's of gigs from my laptop to desktop with filezilla no probs
<yofel> legodude: you might ask about that in #filezilla ;)
<legodude> I never had a problem with windows
<billybigrigger> dont have my laptop beside me or i'd check which version i used
<BUGabundo> legodude: try to change the passive options or ports
<legodude> as soon as I hit upload it stops refreshing the display
<legodude> no
<legodude> this is a local server
<legodude> gftp also hangs
<legodude> jftp also hangs
<BUGabundo> prob is on your server then ?
<legodude> no
<legodude> works fine with windows clients
<legodude> or if I upload fewer files in gftp
<legodude> it is not the transferring that seems to hang, it is building the upload queue
<BUGabundo> on all clients?
<BUGabundo> card issue?
<legodude> no
<BUGabundo> memory leak somewhere?
<legodude> possibly?
<BUGabundo> can you check with atop (option m)
<legodude> what am I looking for here?
<BUGabundo> memory usage
<BUGabundo> if you see something going to high to fast when using any FTP client
<BUGabundo> its possibly a mem leak
<BUGabundo> then you install valgrind and -gdb of the app
<BUGabundo> and debug it
<legodude> ha
<legodude> haha
<BUGabundo> what?
<legodude> filezilla uploaded 7k then wedged
<legodude> I have no time for such things :(
<BUGabundo> anything on the mem?
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> just looking at a chart?
<BUGabundo> its not that time consuming
<legodude> yes it is
<legodude> :(
<yofel> legodude: any output if you run filezilla from a terminal?
<Sindwiller> legodude: You're on IRC, and you say that's time consuming? ;=)
<legodude> one sec
 * BUGabundo wonders why ppl use devel version and don't debug bugs....
<yofel> ^^
<legodude> 8.10 was not working properly
<Sindwiller> How so?
<legodude> and I used to have time to debug and file bug reports
<legodude> then I started working :(
<Sindwiller> :S
<BUGabundo> those here with resume / GPU probs can test with an older kernel? -6 & -7 ?
<BUGabundo> legodude crdlb bardyr ^^^^^
<bardyr> BUGabundo, i noticed it on -6 and -7, -8 and 2.6.29-rc6
<bardyr> BUGabundo, so its probably not a kernel problem when 2.6.29-rc6 is also affected
<legodude> no output from filezilla to terminal
<legodude> never does more than a couple k
<yofel> does filezilla crash and vanish or simply hang up?
<legodude> hangs
<legodude> stops redrawing
<BUGabundo> RT tjaalton: everyone on gnome or also with kde? because it could be gnome-screensaver which is taking it down
<BUGabundo> resume probs ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<legodude> kde
<BUGabundo> GNOME
<BUGabundo> crdlb bardyr ^^^^^
<bardyr> gnome
<tjaalton> same problem with suspend/resume?
<BUGabundo> bug 335465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335465 in xorg "resume from hibernation crashed X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335465
<yofel> legodude: you can go to settings->debug and put debug output into the log - then put it into a pastebin or make a screenshot of it an i'll send it to the developer
<BUGabundo> after Resume, my X spawns a new Session
<legodude> yofel: run it with level debug?
<yofel> yes, then it will put into the log what it's doing when it crashes
<legodude> where does it log?
<yofel> oh yes, you fist have to set a logfile in settings->logging
<legodude> doh
<yofel> sry
<legodude> np
<legodude> logs don't seem to show anything :(
<BUGabundo> bbl
<legodude> yofel: if you want them I will send it all, but I think it is pretty useless
<yofel> legodude: if you have time later you could go to #filezilla and post the log there when the dev is there (codesquid)
<legodude> finally got ftp upload to work
<legodude> good ole leechftp is still the best
<billybigrigger> i have a wierd problem after an update...firefox crashed on me, and i went to go send the bug report in...but got an error that xulrunner is out of date...sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade show i have 34 packages being held back...xulrunner-1.9
<billybigrigger>   xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support being 2 of them
<billybigrigger> should I, and can I force these updates? or is there a reason they're being held back
<thehook> Hello, I have a small problem :P I just installed jaunty minimal on my other computer, with encrypted LVM. I used a 17 character long passphrase (alphanumeric with - and !) and now when the system has booted and i input my password it just says "cryptsetup: cryptsetup failed, bad password or options?"
<thehook> anyone else seen something similar?
<charlie-tca> yup
<thehook> any solution?
<charlie-tca> None that I know of except try the install again
<charlie-tca> I am looking for the bug
<thehook> just did, still the same problem
<thehook> if it helps i used the guided encrypted lvm option this time.
<thehook> do you think it can be some bad option maybe?
<charlie-tca> bug 223581
<thehook> just to rule it out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223581 in gnome-mount "Volume manager does not support LVM Luks volumes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223581
<charlie-tca> It is possible, I haven't tried it lately
<SiDi> Does anyone have trouble with nautilus not being able to display the background ? it sometimes blinks to gray, here
<thehook> my error is different in a couple of ways, i have a minimal install, and I get wrong password or options while he got in and had a lvm problem..
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: Can you open the volume successfully manually from a live-CD or other booted system?
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: I'm wondering if the passphrase you entered *does* work or if maybe the installer translated/dropped some characters
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: I will try :) i think i have a livecd laying around here..
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: okay... when its started do "sudo apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup"
<IntuitiveNipple> Is the encryption inside the LVM, or the LVM inside the encryption?
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: ok, but i dont remember how to mount anymore :P long time since i did that manually.. im not sure, i think its lvm inside the encryption. I used the guided encrypted lvm
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: OK, it makes a difference on how to proceed. If it is LVM+encryption then its "sudo vgscan && sudo vgchange -ay" first
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: Then "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXy encypted"
<IntuitiveNipple> If it is encryption+LVM you don't need the initial LVM scan step
<IntuitiveNipple> If that unlocks the volume with the passphrase then you know that the installer didn't mess with the pass-phrase.
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: no im pretty sure it is lvm inside enc, cause i remeber it creating root and swap inside lvm
<IntuitiveNipple> If it won't unlock it, then you need to play about repeating that cryptsetup... command to figure out what passphrase was used :)
<IntuitiveNipple> OK... I manually configure all mine, and based on experience from Hardy I prefer LVM with encryption of just chosen LVs, not everything - hits performance otherwise
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: i usually do everything manually also, but this is a less used stationary desktop used mostly for surfing and shit so i didn't care and did the guided thing
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<thehook> Damn, i just "cleaned up" and threw away about 100 CDs and now all I can find thats a livecd is an Ubuntu 5.04 for x86 :P haha
<IntuitiveNipple> If the installer messed up the pass-phrase, that would be nasty
<AndrewGee> Hi all. The python migration at the moment. Are all python modules that are still depending on python << 2.6 going to be rebuilt? Because python-webkitgtk won't install, because of this.
<IntuitiveNipple> eeek
<IntuitiveNipple> can you plug the other system's physical disk into the PC you're using?
<thehook> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: does feisty have what it takes to check it? i just found an feisty beta disc here..
<IntuitiveNipple> I very much doubt it
<thehook> ok, ill just burn a new one
<kishore> running kubuntu jaunty results in many zombie processes
<kishore> i think it has soemthing to do with qt 4.5 as i experienced the same with opensuse when it switched to 4.5
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: can you please repeat the commands for opening the encrypted volume? i don't think i do it correctly
<IntuitiveNipple> "sudo apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup"
<thehook> jupp
<IntuitiveNipple> "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXy encypted"
<IntuitiveNipple> eeek typo :p
<IntuitiveNipple> "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXy encrypted"
<thehook> but the look for lvm command
<IntuitiveNipple> is it LVM first?
<thehook> or else its a nasty problem..
<IntuitiveNipple> "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXy encypted"
<IntuitiveNipple> oops
<IntuitiveNipple> "sudo vgscan && sudo vgchange -ay"
<thehook> oh crap.. no volume groups found..
<IntuitiveNipple> if you do "sudo blkid" it'll tell you what's there
<IntuitiveNipple> if you see some  TYPE="crypt_LUKS"  then you know which one is the encrypted
<thehook> the luksOpen stil gives me "failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping" "check for kernel support aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec and verify that /dev/sda1 contains at least 258 sectors"
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh
<IntuitiveNipple> you need to load some modules then
<thehook> failed to read from key storage
<thehook> whats with the + is it so i know it's me youre speaking to or something?
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: btw the livecd is 8.04.2
<IntuitiveNipple> ARCH=$(uname -m); for mod in aes_${ARCH} aes_generic dm-mod dm-crypt sha256_generic; do sudo modprobe $mod; done
<IntuitiveNipple> With those modules loaded, retry cryptsetup luksOpen
<IntuitiveNipple> Any progress?
<thehook> FATAL: Module aes_i686 not found.
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: ok, i just skipped that module and tried again
<thehook> and now it works :)
<thehook> and i am able to mount the partition
<thehook> password works
<thehook> I've found the error also.. for some reason the jaunty minimal install does not set the keyboard layout correctly anymore, so it was using english keybord
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh! Report that bug!
<IntuitiveNipple> That affect both cryptsetup and ubuntu-minimal
<thehook> bugs.launchpad.net right?
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> subscribe me to it please, too
<thehook> IntuitiveNipple: I think im going to do a reinstall again to triple-check it first :) and btw I have no idea how to subscribe you :P haha
<IntuitiveNipple> thehook: right side-panel, "Subscribe someone else", then enter my nickname in lower-case
<thehook> ok:)
<maco> hey! >< i thought the update-manager was only supposed to open on its own if you hadnt updated in 2 days?  i updated less than 12 hours ago.
<charlie-tca> I thought it was automatic in X days no matter what you do.
<charlie-tca> That is one of my issues with it.
<maco> no, if you manually update, it wont bug you
<charlie-tca> Well, it does it to me all the time
<maco> so it's *supposed* to be that since i updated about 10 hours ago, itd bother me in 38hr (since right now they have it set for 2days)
<BUGabundo> back
<maco> eh this is a case of "supposed to" versus "actually does"
<charlie-tca> mpt said he was moving that to 7 days, in a message
<charlie-tca> But, yeah, it does it.
<maco> 7 days during not-devel
<maco> 2 days durind devel so bug reports aren't stale
<roe_> any idea what else I need in xorg.conf besides in Section driver driver "vesa" EndSection to use the vesa module
<crdlb> Section "Device", and Driver "vesa"
<roe_> sorry, yea that is what I have, but X isn't starting with no EE in Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> you may need a Screen section pointing to the Device section
<roe_> wouldn't X error saying "no screens found"
<crdlb> do you have that 15-line xorg.conf?
<crdlb> autodetection
<roe_> huh?
<roe_> my xorg.conf didn't exist after install
<roe_> I created it because apparently there is a bug in the intel video module
<roe_> in it there exists only the device section
<crdlb> ugh, really?
<BUGabundo> I know its quiet empty
<BUGabundo> but to not exist?
<BUGabundo> strange
<maco> sudo dexconf -o /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> there should still be one to make adding options easy
<maco> BUGabundo: i dont find it strange. mine didnt exist either.
<crdlb> even if it's just a skeleton
<maco> but that command will generate one
<maco> a skeleton one
<roe_> ok... still doesn't get X to start properly though
<roe_> .
<roe_> that makes me sad.. the "fix" was rebooting
<robin0800> maco: its usually blank these days you can do Xorg - configure in a root terminal to see apopulated one
<BUGabundo> xfix from recovery console should make working one
<maco> Xorg-configure is the one that spits out a mile-long xorg.conf isnt it?
<maco> dexconf is the one that makes the little skeleton one we expect to see since hardy
<robin0800> maco: you lean something every day but the long one shows all driver options but thererem out I check this against xorg log and enable them one at a time
<tgpraveen> just upgraded and it removed deluge
<tgpraveen> :-(
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: did deluge left you with non complete downloads?
<BUGabundo> I had always to force check to see it at ~90%
<BUGabundo> and then complete again
<linkinx64> so......hello
<linkinx64> still no sound on jaunty :(
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: yeah but I picked those up frm transmisson so no data loss
<tgpraveen> but deluge seems to have vanished it did say it would remove it
<billybigrigger> what is up with the timezome map on the alpha 5 installer?
<billybigrigger> really ugly
<linkinx64> i like it
<linkinx64> :D
<linkinx64> and the login prompt it's awesome to
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: it did complete... if u force checked them :( stupid
<BUGabundo> didn't even deserves to file a bug
<BUGabundo> linkinx64: AFAIK NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<linkinx64> what's AFAIK?
 * BUGabundo wait what was that? I didnt *ear* anything
<linkinx64> my scrolling works now.....
<linkinx64> but no sound man
<BUGabundo> As Far As I Know
<linkinx64> :(
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: the data changed, and the positions don't match the chart
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what about the fact that it looks...well really bad for lack of a better term
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I think its known
<BUGabundo> at least I saw devs discussion that the other day
<maco> charlie-tca: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/334952
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334952 in update-manager "Shouldn't auto-open for <interval> after installing updates, even by apt-get/aptitude" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> http://billy.tharigga.com/Screenshot.png
<billybigrigger> is anyone else having these 30 some packages held back?
<charlie-tca> Thanks, maco
<billybigrigger> any why are they being held back?
<maco> python 2.6 migration
<billybigrigger> ahh ok
<linkinx641> BUGabundo: can u help me with this?
<linkinx641> http://pastebin.com/m527a73d2
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no! I accidently forced the upgrade
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, did your system break after the forced upgrades?
<BUGabundo> in your case you are waiting for python depencies to built
<billybigrigger> well im in no rush :P
<BUGabundo> some apps were removed
<BUGabundo> like gwibber
<billybigrigger> linkinx64, looks like you need to add your user the the pusle-rt group?
<BUGabundo> linkinx64 nothing there to see
<linkinx64> why should it!
<BUGabundo> that's exacly like that
<BUGabundo> previously we would add the user to the audio group
<BUGabundo> now, its no longer need
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: linkinx64 don't add it manually
<linkinx64> i wont
<maco> pulse-rt? why?
 * BUGabundo back to update firefox addons. ping me if you guys need something (not that it will actually play anything)
<maco> that gets you some crazy scheduling priority on your audio...
<maco> theoretically, you could have so much audio at that high importance to block the system from doing more-necessary things
<unixdawg> what is a good teminal program for x to look at serialport output
<fosco_> minicom
<linkinx64> :(
<unixdawg> trying but I dont get how to make it go off hook
<BUGabundo> maco: plus getting PA fixed, do you have any idea when ALSA will work again?
<unixdawg> so I can see the output
<BUGabundo> having at least ONE working would be great
<maco> well you need to be in the audio group to use plain alsa without pulse
<maco> for pulse...dtchen's got patches for glitch-free in his ppa, and themuso should be uploading them in the next few days to the main archive
<BUGabundo> ok... thanks
<BUGabundo> I added my self to Audio group
<BUGabundo> now to kill PA and check if ALSA works
<BUGabundo> AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<BUGabundo> still I don't ear anything
<BUGabundo> salty-horse: hi
<salty-horse> boink, BUGabundo
<salty-horse> hi :)
<salty-horse> if I try and install/uninstall rhythmbox it will sometimes magically mount
<BUGabundo> salty-horse is having trouble with USB
<BUGabundo> lets help him/her
<BUGabundo> so it's a music player?
<salty-horse> yes. sansa e200
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I have no experience with those
<BUGabundo> can you run mount
<BUGabundo> to see if it mounted anything?
<BUGabundo> brb... gonna grab something to eat
<maco> BUGabundo: pulse will regenerate itself
<maco> because auto-spawn is enabled
<salty-horse> it did not
<maco> you can disable it in /etc/pulse/client.conf if you want
<maco> salty-horse: is it in usb-mass-storage mode or MTP mode?
<maco> if its in MTP mode just open rhythmbox and it should see it
<salty-horse> maco, MSC, of course :)
<maco> what does MSC stand for?
<salty-horse> mass storage ... protocol
<salty-horse> MSP?
<salty-horse> device class
<salty-horse> MSC
<salty-horse> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_mass_storage_device_class
<salty-horse> anyway, it's set correctly. sometimes installing and uninstalling rhythmbox will cause it to mount
<salty-horse> after a few tries it mounts
<maco> weird
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: run alsa-info.sh, please
<dtchen_> salty-horse: sounds like an issue with hal and gnome-mount
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: you have mine on the wiki page for codecs
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: it needs to be *current*, i.e., needs to reflect your current mixer settings when you're experiencing the symptom
<dtchen_> hence why i ask for a fresh one :)
<BUGabundo> well since I killed PA a few minutes ago
<BUGabundo> this would not be a standard case
<BUGabundo> but ok
<BUGabundo> just a sec
<BUGabundo> running now dtchen_
<BUGabundo> ahh a new alsa.sh is out
<BUGabundo> upgrading
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cbf3ffdd583da67a93152a68b3f6911fdf648d9b
<BUGabundo> totem and VLC play nothing
<BUGabundo> mplayer tries PA and fails (its killed)
<dtchen_> ok, sec, working on a Flash issue in another buffer
<BUGabundo> and gmplayer is set to use ALSA
<BUGabundo> and also won't play
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> ping me when you have the time
<BUGabundo> hey I just saw PA respawn! I had it killed and the daemon stop! wtf
<dtchen_> should be a few minutes
<dtchen_> you need to change /etc/pulse/client.conf if you haven't
<BUGabundo> when ever you get the time dtchen_
<BUGabundo> I don't want to mess more with the system dtchen_. I'm just waiting you guys manage to get a proper fix
<salty-horse> dtchen_, and how do I debug it?
<BUGabundo> I used to pulseaudio -k and have ALSA work. now it doesn'ti
<BUGabundo> I guess since PA respawns, the temporary fix, requires to change that conf file
<BUGabundo> salty-horse: run the alsa script
<salty-horse> BUGabundo, me? alsa problem?
<BUGabundo> http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<BUGabundo> download that, chmod 7xx
<BUGabundo> and run it... it will generate a link and post it to the audio team
<dtchen_> i think salty-horse was experiencing the mount issue, not an alsa issue
<salty-horse> dtchen_, yup
<salty-horse> BUGabundo, yup ^^ :)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> since I saw him speak to dtchen_...
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: what other packages or areas of interest do you manage?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: i used to have a lot more time to do universe work, so pretty much everything. nowadays, resource constraints prevent me from doing things besides SRUs and audio.
<BUGabundo> ok, thanks for the input
<BUGabundo> what do you do now, since you left the core-dev team?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: "SRUs and audio"
<BUGabundo> eheh. I meant as a job...
<BUGabundo> or do you dedicate all your time to foss development?
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: i've always volunteered time to Ubuntu development; i've never been employed to develop FOSS
<BUGabundo> ahh since I saw maco blog mention you used to be coredev, and I assumed you got paid for that
<BUGabundo> since that ended / you left, I thought you had got other job
<dtchen_> a number of core-dev are (non-Canonical-employed) community members
<dtchen_> used to be you could spot us due to the lack of @canonical.com e-mail addresses
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> didn't know that
<BUGabundo> assumed that core got paid
<dtchen_> nope, just means upload privileges to the entire Ubuntu repository
<maco> BUGabundo: i told you like an hour ago that pulse respawns and what config file to edit. read man!
<BUGabundo> I did read girl
<maco> BUGabundo: then why so surprised at it respawning?
<BUGabundo> maco: but before I even opened the file, I was expecting that stopping the daemon would not respawn
<dtchen_> nah, autospawn forces daemon invocation if the client detects that a daemon isn't reachable
<BUGabundo> yeah... now I know
<dtchen_> ok, found another bug in the alsa-info.sh script
<dtchen_> anyhoo -
<dtchen_> try muting 'IEC958' and 'IEC958 Default PCM'
<dtchen_> 11:01 < BUGabundo> yeah... now I know
<dtchen_> 11:03 < dtchen_> ok, found another bug in the alsa-info.sh script
<dtchen_> 11:03 < dtchen_> anyhoo -
<dtchen_> 11:03 < dtchen_> try muting 'IEC958' and 'IEC958 Default PCM'
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: 11:03 < dtchen_> try muting 'IEC958' and 'IEC958 Default PCM'
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: OFF
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: is `aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav` still inaudible?
<BUGabundo> now do I test PA or alsa?
<BUGabundo> I ear it
<dtchen_> case closed!
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> I can't ear anytning else
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: you just said you can "ear it" (which i presume means the Front_Center.wav is audible...)
<BUGabundo> yess
<BUGabundo> but if I try any other video or audio prog it doesn't play anythinh
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: please install vorbis-tools and then try `ogg123 /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg`
<BUGabundo> installing
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: got this
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124922/
<BUGabundo> but no audio
<dtchen_> hmm, ok. what about: pasuspender -- ogg123 /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<BUGabundo> buffer at 100% but no audio
<BUGabundo> the PAV applet doesn't show a Default sink selected
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: ok, can you check `amixer -Dhw:0` again, particularly 'IEC958' and 'IEC958 Default PCM'?
<dtchen_> wait, which pulseaudio packages are you using?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124926/
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio:  Installed: 0.9.14-0ubuntu9
<BUGabundo> need me to test 9.15~test3
<dtchen_> ok, and Headphone is muted; please unmute it
<dtchen_> did you downgrade directly from 0.9.15~test3~ppa* to 0.9.14-0ubuntu9?
<BUGabundo> I just changed that to test again
<BUGabundo> its ON now
<dtchen_> if so, the mapping tables are incompatible
<BUGabundo> from test2 to 9.14
<BUGabundo> never got to install test3
<BUGabundo> 'cause the changes it required new drivers
<dtchen_> BUGabundo: ok, please test my ppa packages
<BUGabundo> link?
<BUGabundo> or can VNC to my laptop
<dtchen_> https://launchpad.net/~crimsun/+archive/ppa
<dtchen_> please note that you'll need to killall pulseaudio; mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse.backup
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> downloading now
<BUGabundo> Killed pulseaudio(1482) with signal 15
<BUGabundo1> back
<billybigrigger> have there been any updates to wireless in jaunty? i now see a full 3.0mb/sec doing an ftp transfer from my laptop to my desktop wirelessly, never seen these speeds before...using intel 4965
<humbolt> is there an nvidia binary driver available for jaunty already?
<dtchen_> humbolt: 180.35
<humbolt> and does anybody know how to disable the group scheduler in the kernel?
<dtchen_> among others
<humbolt> it is slowing down my system
<BUGabundo1> humbolt: lots of them
<BUGabundo1> already got at least 3 updates
<humbolt> IO performance is horrible
<BUGabundo1> humbolt: there's was an email to the devel list with that
<humbolt> I have massive io-waits all the time
<BUGabundo1> libpulse0 0.9.14-0ubuntu10~ppa1~timing3
<humbolt> BUGabundo1 really, so I am not the only one?
<BUGabundo1> I just have "to many files open" messages
<humbolt> BUGabundo1: I just see it in my system monitor
<BUGabundo1> really?
<BUGabundo1> what do you see?
<humbolt> IO-wait is yellow on my system. And I see yellow all the time
 * BUGabundo1 uses atop 2
<dtchen_> heading out for a bit
<BUGabundo1> ok dtchen_
<BUGabundo1> I'm finising install
<BUGabundo1> ping me back latter
<dtchen_> remember to backup your ~/.pulse*
<dtchen_> it needs to be fresh if you've ever downgraded from 0.9.15~test*
<BUGabundo1> done
<BUGabundo1> trying a few play tests
<alex_mayorga1> is bluetooth functional in Jaunty? it doesn't seem to like any of my dongles
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to make screenlets disable if you turn off compiz? I have this big terminal screenlet in my widget layer that takes up a large chunk of my screen if turn off compiz
<BUGabundo1> ogg test FAIL
<BUGabundo1> applay tests FAIL
<alex_mayorga1> I also got this crash bug 336326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336326 in bluez "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336326
<BUGabundo1> ripps: no idea!
<BUGabundo1> I think it is a either its ALWAYS ON or OFF
<ripps> BUGabundo1: I know, I made a script that turns screenlets on/off, but it's very touchy, if I add or remove any screenlets, the whole thing breaks.
 * ripps is loading the podcast now
<ripps> ^oops, wrong channel
<alex_mayorga1> ripps: now you got me curious :)
<BUGabundo1> ehehe
<ripps> alex_mayorga1: I was just trying to tell the guys at ##club-ubuntu that I was loading the podcast they do.
<alex_mayorga1> ripps: link?
<ripps> http://podcast.club-ubuntu.org/podcast/
<ripps> alex_mayorga1: ^
<DrHalan> hey, yesterday i installed grub2. Today i realized it broke both grub-legacy and itself :(
<holyduck> how much more unstable is jaunty compared to debian sid?
<holyduck> rather. how much new crap that breaks have been added?
<DrHalan> theholyduck: it should be way more stable
<DrHalan> debain import freeze was at christmas
<theholyduck> DrHalan, well then whats with the "most certantly break your system in bad ways"?
 * theholyduck has been using sid for years
<theholyduck> sure it sometimes borks. but its perfectly managable
<DrHalan> they dont wan tnormal users to use it
<theholyduck> heck. almost all my boxes use sid
<DrHalan> why dont you just try a live cd?
<theholyduck> DrHalan, well i was just wondering :P
<theholyduck> im trying to do something about the horrible situation with ubuntu and media packages
<theholyduck> and i figured i might have to actually install a ubuntu somewhere to test on
<theholyduck> and if im fixing it for hardy and intrepid. i might as well see if it works on jaunty aswell
<emma> Looking forward to Jaunty now :)
<BUGabundo> emma: don't look! just boot a live media
<emma> hehe :)
<alex_mayorga1> sudo do-release-upgrade -> Checking for a new ubuntu release -> No new release found ??
<TheImp> alex_mayorga1: jaunty is alpha
<theholyduck> cant you pull the debian trick of just changing the name in sources.list and dist-upgrade ?
<theholyduck> though i've never used ubuntu. so i wouldnt know
<tormod> alex_mayorga1: update-manager --devel-release
 * BUGabundo debuging pidgin for #pidgin devs
<alex_mayorga1> tormod, thanks
 * BUGabundo got regular and reproduclbe crashs with stupid stuff
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, like pidgin crashing everytime you send a message to someone?
<Numbers> Hey folks, seems nvidia drivers broke my Jaunty
<Numbers> nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-glx-180-dev are two packages that were to be upgraded
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/336407
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336407 in pidgin "several pidgin crashes" [Undecided,New]
<melik> hi everyone
<Numbers> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so' with
<Numbers>   different file `/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.xlibmesa', not allowed
<Numbers> was one error
<BUGabundo> Numbers: working 100% here
<Numbers> nvidia-glx-180-dev conflicts with nvidia-glx-180 (>= 180.30) was the other error
<Numbers> BUGabundo, *envious face*
<Numbers> Any ideas on how I can fix this?
 * billybigrigger has 180.35 working on 2 machines
<Numbers> or restore the system?
<melik> where can i find the bootup log file?
<billybigrigger> melik, /var/log/boot
<billybigrigger> ?
<BUGabundo> Numbers: reboot, hit grub, recovery console, XFIX
<Numbers> BUGabundo, ah cheers
<melik> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<melik> :(
<melik> its weird i get some kinit error at startup
<melik> not a problem, but i wanna see why its outputting that error
<billybigrigger> check kernlog?
<BUGabundo> dtchen_: i rebooted (just because) and still havent got any audio
<BUGabundo> better yet... check xorg.0.log
<Cycom> hey, I'm using the wl driver in 9.04 and I've noticed that for some reason, while the driver shows signal strength in the dropdown menu when choosing a wireless network, the actual panel item doesn't show the signal strength in that graph.
<Cycom> this happened in 8.10 as well, but worked fine in 8.04.
<DrHalan> can somebody help me with completely reinstalling grub trough a live cd?
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: shoot
<BUGabundo> very easy
<BUGabundo> just boot the cd
<theholyduck> any monkey can do it :P
<BUGabundo> mount the / of the disk; sudo chroot into there
<BUGabundo> and run update-grub
 * theholyduck just fixed a unbootable grub without a livecd
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, that wont work if its been wiped of the mbr now will it?
<theholyduck> or replaced rather :P
<theholyduck> though running grub-install hd0 isnt all that much harder
<BUGabundo> sure it will
<BUGabundo> instead install it!!!
<DrHalan> i trie dthat already..
<DrHalan> i actually broke grub compeletly by trying out grub2. The chaninload and all kernel options returned "unrecognized device string"
<DrHalan> if i chroot into my installation disk can i get network access somehow?
<DrHalan> i think ill whipe my install
<DrHalan> if i have my home directory on a seperate disk can i somehow keep it?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> just ifup the interface
<DrHalan> but how does that work the live cd doesnt detect the ubuntu install i think
<BUGabundo> even if you have it on THE SAME disk
<BUGabundo> the installer will not wipe your home
<BUGabundo> if u dont choose to format the disk
<BUGabundo> it will just remove system files, and install fresh
<DrHalan> oh really
<DrHalan> but if i create a user on install?
<BUGabundo> good question
<BUGabundo> maybe it just renames the account!?
<BUGabundo> good time to try
<BUGabundo> AFAIK the previous user will be kept
<DrHalan1> aagh my live cd forze
<VSpike> I'm not seeing anything from the update-notifier, even though it *is* running and I have many updates to fetch... I wouldn't be suprised if it's broken because of all the notification changes
<crdlb> it is
<BUGabundo1> VSpike: IRONY
<BUGabundo1> I got it 90% correct
<VSpike> Ah ok.  You pre-empted my "anyone else.." question :)
<BUGabundo1> its not broken
<BUGabundo1> its a FEATURE
<BUGabundo1> see the HUGE thread on the devel ML
<BUGabundo1> and the bug you have on LP
<stealth17> I've installed Jaunty 64-bit Alpha 5 on a Macbook 4-1 and I've had a lot of programs crash. Sometimes everything will crash and nothing will stay open. It's not a single app that does it, lots of them just crash. Is this normal for the alpha version or do I have hardware problems or some other reason for the instability?
<crdlb> VSpike: there's a gconf key if you can't stand it
<VSpike> Oh ta.. I googled with no luck but will follow those up now
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: is that info on the bug already?
<BUGabundo1> can you add it , if not?
<BUGabundo1> bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<BUGabundo1> stealth17: just you
<VSpike> Wierd ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/update-notifier "There are currently no open bugs."
<BUGabundo1> ROFL
<stealth17> BUGabundo1, that's good. Where should I start? Would I be best off reinstalling from scratch again? Could it be a kernel problem or should I test the memory to see if it's a hardware problem?
<alex_mayorga1> bug 336326 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336326 in bluez "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336326
<BUGabundo1> I would wait a few more days
<BUGabundo1> alex_mayorga1: stop nagging everyone
<BUGabundo1> stealth17: with the python transition everything is in caos
<BUGabundo1> but you can test MEMTEST
<BUGabundo1> and run a daily live CD/usb to see if it is reproducbla
<stealth17> ah sounds good, thanks :)
<stealth17> 9.04 rocks otherwise!
<BUGabundo1> really?
<BUGabundo1> I like it, but it's a mess
<BUGabundo1> as all alphas
<stealth17> runs better then intrepid on my macbook
<alex_mayorga1> what's a good pizza timer for ubuntu?
<stealth17> alex_mayorga1, there is one on gKrellm
<stealth17> BUGabundo1, true true, just the nature of the beast with Alpha I suppose
<Klanticus> is the jaunty updates broken yet?
<BUGabundo1> nope
<BUGabundo1> working so far, Klanticus
<BUGabundo1> or are you mentioning update notifier
<BUGabundo1> or even python rebuild?
<BUGabundo1> Klanticus: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<lymeca> I need a new version of ALSA for my sound card to work properly.  I will compile 1.0.19 from source, but do I need to uninstall the existing ALSA first via aptitude?
<Klanticus> BUGabundo: ok.. thank you man
<BUGabundo> lymeca: there is a new version on luke's PPA
<BUGabundo> already done
<BUGabundo> ask maco or dtchen_ for more info
<DrHalan> so BUGabundo how do i choose not to format a drive?
<BUGabundo> clear the format box on the installer
<BUGabundo> when I get there!
<BUGabundo> choose MANUAL of course
<lymeca> BUGabundo: Do I need alsa-driver or also alsa-lib and alsa-utils?
<lymeca> Where is luke's PPA located?
<BUGabundo> lymeca: all that talk is over my head
<BUGabundo> I just read the email
<lymeca> haha
<DrHalan> ah tahts nice so i choose the same type of filesystem again and everything stays?
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive
<BUGabundo> DrHalan NO NO
<BUGabundo> you KEEP your actual filesystem
<BUGabundo> just don't format
<BUGabundo> lymeca: https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive
<lymeca> wemeh
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: i mean the option "Use as.."
<lymeca> THere is no alsa-driver package which is the one I REALLY need
<BUGabundo> lymeca: you can try #pulseaudio for help
<BUGabundo> DrHalan you have got me CONFUSED
<lymeca> fuck pulseaudio
<lymeca> that shit sucks
<lymeca> I want ALSA
<BUGabundo> please explain before I give any more help
<BUGabundo> lymeca: Ubuntu is no longer for you
<BUGabundo> its ON and even restarts if you kill it
<jussi01> !ohmy | lymeca
<ubottu> lymeca: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<lymeca> Not if you run sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<lymeca> What kids alpha test Ubuntu?
<lymeca> haha
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: first thanks :) Well i started ubiquity (or how the installer is called), on partitioning i choose "manually" and then. On partition-settings I didn't check format. But theres a filed "Use as..." and i can choose filesytems types: ext3, ext4, swap etc
<DrHalan> and i have to set it from "don't use" to something in order to be able to set a mount point
<BUGabundo> DrHalan ah ok ... humm that should be there I think! if it is , just choose the same that already was
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> but choose NOT TO FORMAT
<DrHalan> yeah I understand :)
<BUGabundo> lymeca: still many apps will break
<DrHalan> thanks
<BUGabundo> since they are being patched to work wit hPA
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: now something comes up "The file system on /dev/sda5 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting.  Directories containing system files (/etc, /lib, /usr, /var, ...) that already exist under any defined mountpoint will be deleted during the install."
<BUGabundo> YES YES
<BUGabundo> that's EXACLY what YOU want
<DrHalan> nice :)
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: now if i set the same username it overwrites my settings
<BUGabundo> no idea!
<BUGabundo> backup the user home to a TAR
<BUGabundo> and let it rip!
<BUGabundo> then you will find out and let US know
<DrHalan> i did that with the ciritcal files
<BUGabundo> if you say so!
 * BUGabundo always uses clonezilla for FULL DISK backup
<theholyduck> when will the ubuntu installer support lvm anyway?
 * BUGabundo wishes Clonezilla was able to do partial mounts, like proprietary app Disk Image
<BUGabundo> theholyduck: it does now AFAIK
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, the graphical one?
<BUGabundo> broke a few days on udev
<BUGabundo> should be fixed now
<theholyduck> so its added for 9.04 eh?
<theholyduck> about time i say :P
<BUGabundo> acording to Release notes, just need to do a few retires
<BUGabundo> theholyduck: PLEASE read the release note
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, well i was just installing 8.10 for some fixing ubuntu horribleness. and noticed it didnt let me do lvm :P
<theholyduck> im in here cause i'll try to fix 9.04 after im done with 8.04 and 8.10
 * BUGabundo stupid pidgin
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/212073  once I create that .fdi file, what do I restart to get it re-read?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 212073 in xorg-server "Touchscreen stops functioning correctly in Xorg if the device is removed/reinserted" [Low,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: visit #ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> and see if ogra or pitti are around
<CarlFK> BUGabundo: thanks
<CarlFK> I might have it... don't want to bug them if I don't need to
<BUGabundo> you can also popup on #ubuntu-mobile
<BUGabundo> there's usually a few guys there confortable with touchscreens
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: i couldn't install... grub-install failed and the installer crashed..
<BUGabundo> maybe there's a bug with grub
<BUGabundo> ask on devel
<BUGabundo> request for confirmation: Firefox 3.1 -> ctrl+scroll does zoom works?
<DrHalan1> okay, what do i do if grub is still brokenß
<BUGabundo> file bug?
<BUGabundo> request for confirmation: Firefox 3.1 -> ctrl+scroll does zoom works?
<BUGabundo> come on fellow ubunteros
<rww> BUGabundo: Firefox 3.1 is in Jaunty? I only see 3.0.6.
<BUGabundo> rww:  yes it is
<BUGabundo>  !info firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo>  !package firefox-3.1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> why doesn't the bot like me?
<BUGabundo> !package firefox-3.1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !info firefox-3.1
<rww> !info firefox-3.1 jaunty
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.1): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~b3~hg20090205r23182+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 882 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.1): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~b3~hg20090205r23182+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 882 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<BUGabundo> rww: ^^^^^
<DrHalan1> what does "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." mean?
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, it means you didnt mount /dev and /proc in your chroot
<BUGabundo> totally guessing some how its not used on the BIOS?
<BUGabundo> or that
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, i dont feel like talking you trough it. though i guess google or #grub will
<theholyduck> actually you dont need chroot at all if you know how to operate a grub console
<rww> BUGabundo: ctrl-scroll works for me in firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.1. Is that what you needed to know?
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<theholyduck> like this
<DrHalan1> well i didn tuse chroot but "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/media/disk-1/"
<BUGabundo> it helps
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, that wont work :P
<BUGabundo> can you do me a couple more tests? rww?
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, do like that guide i posted
<theholyduck> :P
<rww> BUGabundo: sure
<BUGabundo> rww: can you (force) install this addon on 3.1 ?
<BUGabundo> http://urandom.ca/nosquint/
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, anyways if you cant google to fix your grub
<theholyduck> should you REALLY be using jaunty?
<DrHalan1> but the other thing doesnt either "find /boot/grub/stage1" tells me  "Error 15: File not found"
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, try without the /boot
<BUGabundo> theholyduck: if theres is a current bug on GRUB
<DrHalan1> theholyduck: its not the first time i try to fix grub bu tthis time all the ussual way dont work..
<theholyduck> so just find /grub/stage1
<BUGabundo> most tests won't be able to fix it
<DrHalan1> theholyduck: doesn't make a difference
<theholyduck> DrHalan1, well then you dont have grub installed :P
<theholyduck> and id say thats your problem
<DrHalan1> but i just run the installer from the live cd
<DrHalan1> to ensure this
<DrHalan1> gonna try to format the / partition
<BUGabundo> rww: works?
<rww> BUGabundo: Looks like it's working with checkCompatibility off.
<DrHalan1> just wondering, ubuntu seems only be able to import from users/settings from windows not ubuntu itself
<BUGabundo> damn it so IT WAS the daily
<BUGabundo> rww: one more test If you don't mind
<rww> BUGabundo: okay
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> add this to your sources and test the newest FF 3.1
<BUGabundo> with and without the addon
<BUGabundo> I recommend new profiles
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.1 -ProfileManager
<BUGabundo> rww: and thanks so much for helping out
<b3nw> hi all, just did an upgrade, was lsubs left out of usbutils on purpose?
<rww> BUGabundo: still seems to be working :/
<b3nw> nm ignore
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> its not here
<BUGabundo> rww: with or without addon?
<rww> BUGabundo: both =/
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so its one of my other 53 addons messing things
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> I'll try again with yet a new profile
<BUGabundo> rww: but are you really sure?
<BUGabundo> cause even the DEV said it was giving him probs
<rww> BUGabundo: Yup. It's working fine for me using the firefox-3.1 from the PPA, with and without the addon. I deleted my .mozilla directory after testing in each version, so I had a clean slate each time.
<rww> BUGabundo: what specifically doesn't work for you?
<BUGabundo> .mozilla???
<BUGabundo> that's your ALL firefox!
<BUGabundo> even 3.0.6
<BUGabundo> no need for that
<rww> BUGabundo: I know, I move between computers a lot and don't really value my profile data.
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.1 -ProfileManager creates new profiles
 * rww nods
<BUGabundo> rww: ctrl+scroll
<BUGabundo> it doesn't work!
<BUGabundo> no zoom control
<BUGabundo> and no squint is an wonderful addon
<BUGabundo> allows you to use both Text Zoom and Page Zoom
<rww> BUGabundo: which version of the addon are you using? 1.93.2.1?
<DrHalan1> wow now it worked thank you guys!
<BUGabundo> I was with an older one, that got broken on a FF update
<BUGabundo> and tested the beta, and it got worse
<BUGabundo> ff 3.2 NEVER worked with it... it never saved the zoom
<BUGabundo> once I changed a tab, zoom would be reset to default
<BUGabundo> 3.1 started actinglike that this week too
<BUGabundo> FYI Firefox 3.2 IS FASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<rww> Yup, I just tried it again with and without the addon and it's working. HRm.
<BUGabundo> if it worked with all my addons
<BUGabundo> I would be using it
<BUGabundo> but nosquint and better Greader are broke
<BUGabundo> as I said... need to make a new profile and test
<BUGabundo> maybe its one of my other addons
<BUGabundo> just for the kicks, wanna test on 3.2?
<rww> BUGabundo: nah, I actually have to go away for a few hours
<BUGabundo> thanks anyway
<ali1234> ezoom is better and faster
<BUGabundo> ali1234: don't know it
<BUGabundo> link?
<ali1234> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Ezoom
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> that I know
<BUGabundo> but its not the same thing, it won't save per domain
<BUGabundo> and requires me to run compiz
<alex_mayorga1> is FF 3.1 coming with Jaunty?
<andersk> It is packaged in Jaunty, but the default firefox is still 3.0.
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-01
<coz_> hey guys..the grube2 GEOM error is on my end  not with grub2...I havent tracked down the reason for it but it has something to do with the xp installation becoming corrupt somehow...so  no grub2 bug at all ...
<coz_> just thought i would let you know so there are no worries....I am in the process of reinstalling both windows and ubuntu now  will see if anything comes ofi t
<arand> booboo: hmm, any reason for it, spontaneous MS combustion?
<coz_> arand,  :)  yeah I suppose so but I dont know if there is really any to find out now....did the scsi low format on both disks
<coz_> arand,  when I reinstalled ubuntu without any updates the same GEOM error occurred  so that meant...minimally.. that the primary scsi disk was problematic..although still accessable from linux   booting was not possible
<coz_> arand,  so I will check if the drive itself is going bad or just the xp installation ...the latter would be more difficult to track down
<arand> I know parted can do strange things sometimes, but I don't know..
<coz_> sorry about that
<coz_> arand,  well the confusing part is all worked well until this morning
<coz_> arand,  so I "assumed" it had been caused by an update
<coz_> arand,  i was cleraly wrong
<coz_> clearly
<coz_> the gedit bug however was on target
<Pengyduckwin> Is plymouth already in the alpha or will it be in the final version?
<xguru> its in alpha
<arand> It
<arand> Pengyduckwin: It is planned to be in final yes.
<arand> Although, as always in the case of a big change, there are a bit of problems..
<Scunizi> I have a xbox 360 dvd in my drive.. and can't mount it even with sudo mount /dev/dvdrw /media/cdrom0 .. How do I do this?
<Scunizi> sorry.. wrong channel
<Scunizi> unless you have an answer :)
<Pengyduckwin> arand: That was why I was wondering, in case if I have boot-up problems
<Volkodav> I have samba installed and /etc/init.d/samba start bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<yofel> Volkodav: do you mean /etc/init.d/smbd ?
<Volkodav> yes
<Volkodav> service smbd start says it is running already
<Volkodav> smbclient -L volkodav
<Volkodav> Connection to volkodav failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<yofel> Volkodav: what  does it say it you run 'restart smbd' ?
<Volkodav> I just figured it out - it was a windoze box issue - all others see the shares
<Volkodav> so it's all good
<yofel> :)
<histo> Volkodav: are you using sudo to start it?
<histo> Volkodav: ahh
<Stik> wtf is this yahoo search default? lol
<seanbrystone> google ftw!
<faileas> Stik: its all over the news ;p. they're paying canonical for it. ubuntu does need money yanno ;p
<Stik> I need money too but I don't sell myself to M$ :P
<Stik> No matter.. easy to change :D
<seanbrystone> thats true M$ bought the Yahoo! Search Engine, so if Canoical takes money from Yahoo! they're taking money from the "enemy" (M$) *glares at canonical*
<rww> 1) Microsoft didn't buy the Yahoo! search engine, 2) "M$" is rather silly and petty, 3) I don't see how Microsoft having less money and Canonical having more, in the wacky alternate universe where this is actually what's happening, is a bad thing.
<seanbrystone> they did too it was just in the news the other day
<rww> no, they didn't
<seanbrystone> what ever
<belak> Alright... have there been issues with the latest builds? I wanted to try out ubuntu again, but the latest lucid builds (which are the only ones to support my graphics card) always fail in the configuration...
<belak> Actually, same issues with alpha 3
<Stik> Other than the questionable judgement of selling out the firefox homepage to yahoo, Ubuntu seems pretty slick.
<belak> It just refuses to install
<rww> belak: Plymouth is still horribly broken for me. Apart from that and my wifi card, it's fine.
<rww> Stik: How is that different from "selling out" the firefox homepage to Google?
<belak> It won't even let me install the core system
<Stik> Google didn't pay them to put it there
<rww> Stik: You realize that Google pays Mozilla, right?
<Stik> That has nothing to do with Canonical
<seanbrystone> rww knows everything
<Stik> You and I both know it
<seanbrystone> cant argue with him
<rww> Stik: The only difference is that it's Yahoo instead of Google, and the money is going to fund Canonical instead of Mozilla. How is the new way more "questionable" than the old way?
<belak> Stik: how is Cannonical profiting from yahoo different from mozilla profiting from google?
<rww> seanbrystone: No, i just actually looked into the issue instead of reading silliness on blogs and regurgitating it.
<seanbrystone> rww your arrogance doesnt become you
<Stik> When yahoo makes its messenger open source we can compare the two
<rww> seanbrystone: Try actually backing up what you're saying, it works better than calling names.
<seanbrystone> stik you dont have rww on ignore yet?
<alex702> hello, where can i find xorg.conf?
<Stik> Anyhow... I didn't want this to turn into some muscle flexing debate.. Just floored me to see yahoo as default page lol..
<rww> alex702: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it's not created by default because Xorg does autodetection, but if you create it and put stuff in there, Xorg uses it.
<Stik> No I don't ignore people who have different views than I :P
<seanbrystone> rww has a superiority issue
<seanbrystone> just ignore him
<rww> seanbrystone: Disagreeing with you doesn't mean I have a superiority issue.
<Stik> I am coming from slackware and already expected some sort of corperate injection in Ubuntu...
<alex702> rww thanks
<rww> Stik: I agree. Ubuntu is more business-influenced than Slackware or Debian (which is where I came from).
<Jordan_U> rww, How do you feel about the fact that the money isn't in fact going to Mozilla anymore? That concerns me more than the Microsoft connection ( though even that not enough to really bother me ).
<rww> Jordan_U: Jono Bacon's made comments to the effect that Mozilla doesn't mind. Assuming that's true (and I haven't heard anything to the contrary), I'm fine with it.
<Stik> Suprised how well this alpha is running
<seanbrystone> me too
<seanbrystone> its nice
<seanbrystone> oh wait, i got to "Back up" my statement on how well Ubuntu alpha is! I prolly just got that info from some blogs and regurgitating it ;)
<Stik> :|
<faileas> lol
 * faileas notes its trivially easy to change your homepage
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> if the setup i'm planning on using works perfectly on the alpha... chances are things wouldn't likely break in beta and release right?
<andy_> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> isit ok to remove plymouth?
<ActionParsnip> will the system still boot without?
<rww> ActionParsnip: yes, I did it, nothing bad happened.
<ActionParsnip> rww: sweet, cheers bro
<ActionParsnip> exit
<belak> rww: you still use slack?
<rww> belak: That was Stik, not me. I was a Debian user (and still am on one of my machines, actually).
<belak> Oh, ok. You like debian? I've never gotten it to work right...
<rww> belak: Yep. I mainly switched to Ubuntu because I'm lazy and Ubuntu does more stuff for me, not because of any Debian problems :)
<belak> :P
<belak> Ok
<belak> I want to use ubuntu again but I can't get it to install...
<belak> It's making me mad.
<belak> Are there any minimal ubuntu lucid install cds?
<rww> belak: Elaborate on what you mean by "minimal"? There are a couple of options :)
<belak> Net install
<rww> ubottu: minimal | belak
<ubottu> belak: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<belak> Is there one for lucid?
<belak> I didn't see one
<Stik> I'm switching cause I am all geeked out.. I want simple... Got better things to do with my time anymore than tweaking slackware...
<belak> Ah
<belak> Maybe this would be good for me then. That's why I want to use ubuntu...
<rww> belak: If you replace "karmic" or "jaunty" or whatever in the links on that page with "lucid", it seems like you get a valid .iso. I don't know how often it's updated, though.
<rww> looks like the 32-bit one is about 5 days old
<faileas> the mimimal disk will download the latest packages anyway
<belak> Which is why I want it
<belak> Less room for error
<rww> faileas: good point
<rww> I prefer using the alpha milestone ISOs, personally. At least then you know there aren't any broken dependencies in the installation set, so you'll actually be able to install.
<belak> rww: that didn't work for me...
<belak> Believe me, I tried
<belak> so, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/lucid/ ?
<rww> belak: go there, select architecture, then download mini.iso, yeah.
<belak> Ok, sweet
<belak> I'll try tomorrow
<belak> 'Night all
<faileas> Stik: if you want simple why are you using an alpha? ;p
<Stik> Been simple so far
<faileas> i suppose so
<Stik> I still have slack on my laptop.. If all goes well with this till release I will probably put it on my laptop as well
<faileas> eheh
<faileas> i'm trying out a mockup of what i want to use on a server. since i'm running most things dualstacked, i'm basically testing it all
<AnAnt> Hello, is xsplash still used in lucid ? or is  plymouth  replacing it too ?
<arand> AnAnt: Plymouth replaces, yes
<AnAnt> thanks
<vish> arand: you sure?  isnt usplash the only one replaced by plymouth? and xsplash was supposed to stay [iirc]
 * vish thought the whole point of starting x early was for xsplash
<arand> vish: AnAnt: Hmm, yea, I might be wrong..
<ZykoticK9> any site documenting boot process in Lucid -- like Grub -> Plymouth -> GDM detailed?
<arand> AnAnt: Yea, appears it only replaces usplash: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-lucid-xsplash
<AnAnt> thanks
<vish> @ping
<vish> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<DaemonFC> Can anyone tell me why my Alt+F2 doesn't work?
<isaac> hi there :D
<isaac> somehow rebooted my lucid yesterday after a few weeks and it's not booting with any of the three kernels i have (2.6.32,31,30)
<isaac> i guess there is something wrong with my initrd or whatever
<isaac> recovery mode also fails to start
<isaac> and if i boot with init=/bin/bash the keyboard doesn't work
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rn|ng
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Careful... y|_|0 ar3 sl|pp1n9 into the sp33k there...
<yofel> morning
<DaemonFC> ok....is anyone else not getting the run dialog when you hit Alt+F2?
<zniavre> it works here
<DaemonFC> mine broke somewhere along the way
<zniavre> do you modified the gnome-panel background?
<zniavre> did you *
<DaemonFC> no
<zniavre> was old bug ... sorry
<zniavre> alt-f2 is a parts of gnome-panel try to relaunch it
<DaemonFC> logged out and in, fiddled with themes
<DaemonFC> no luck
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> you should try launchpad bug
<BUGabundo_remote> hey arand yofel
<kjeldahl> After a recent update to Lucid alpha I'm experiencing trouble with Thunderbird 3. The widgets (menu, listboxes etc) do not update correctly. Selecting a menu shows the "outline" of the menu popup, but no content. Clicking on items in the listboxes updates the message display, but nothing is highlighted in the listbox itself. Any ideas?
<kjeldahl> I was guessing xulrunner, but Firefox 3.6 seems to run just fine.
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Hey hey! (late as in late)
<quentusrex> How is it going with lucid?
<ikonia> DaemonFC: would you please join #ubuntu-ops
<BUGabundo_remote> oops
<BUGabundo_remote> what did he do?
<BUGabundo_remote> last time you called me in there, I was in serious troubles
<rww> quentusrex: excitingly :). Lots of improvements, but still lots of crashes
<quentusrex> fun fun
<quentusrex> rww, any particular exciting new features?
<jetdrone> hi does this channel discuss only ubuntu or can i make some kubuntu questions too?
<rww> jetdrone: You can ask Kubuntu questions too, I think.
<yofel> jetdrone: sure, this channel is for anything lucid related
<jetdrone> ok, rww, so i've created an usb stick with alpha3 for kubuntu but the installer crashes everytime and the anoying thing is that the usb stick only boots once, atfer a boot, i need to recreate it, any thoughts on how to fix that?
<jetdrone> i'm creating the bootable stick with the usb-creator from karmic
<arand> jetdrone: I've *heard* usb-creator is not the most reliable, so maybe unetbootin would work better, (might just be the state of the daily though..
<jetdrone> ok, i'll give unetbootin a try and compare the results
<jetdrone> nope doesn't install same results, and running with debug from command line doesn't output any logging either
<arand> jetdrone: bugreportin'time!
<jetdrone> will do
<arand> Well, unless already reported of course
<TeTeT> is suspend blacklisted for T61? I get a 'Failed to suspend\nyour computer failed to suspend...' message when using fn-f4. Suspend works fine with pm-suspend called directly
<pecisk> anyone have run into problems with nouveau and LiveCD Alpha 3? CD spews lot of reading errors and in the end doesn't work correctly (launching Firefox crashed desktop). CD-RW is allright, I burned it with several other distros and they worked fine.
<pecisk> it happened on multiple computers
<pecisk> so I want to understand is this a bug i should report or some small annoyance
<arand> pecisk: One thing that might be worth a try is to test the dailies as well, to make sure it's not just that iso.
<pecisk> well, it happened with two different dailies, with three days between
<needhelp> hello
<needhelp> anyone here care to help me?
<needhelp> hello
<faileas> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vega> help help, somebody help!
<needhelp> anyone know how to install GDM into Lucid?
<needhelp> im about to install new GDM, but in lucid there is no menu like hardy last time
<vega> err
<vega> gdm is installed by default, afaik
<faileas> sudo apt-get install gdm ?
<vega> don't understand what you are trying to accomplish..
<needhelp> how can i change the default gdm ?
<vega> "default gdm" ?
<pecisk> :)
<vega> gdm = gnome display manager
<needhelp> ok, i have download a few GDM theme n would like to change the default login menu
<rzx237> gdm-legacy maybe
<needhelp> meaning?
<pecisk> gdm2setup
<pecisk> is application you are looking for
<needhelp> oh ok
<needhelp> i can get in the ubuntu software center?
<rzx237> how to install lucid-desktop-alpha3 without burning it to cd?
<pecisk> needhelp: read instructions here https://edge.launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<pecisk> those lines with sudo in the begining
<needhelp> im on it
<needhelp> thnx a lot
<pecisk> np
<pecisk> ;)
<needhelp> :P
<pecisk> or use software sources if you want gui for adding PPA
<vega> rzx237: usb stick?
<pecisk> rzx237: what do you mean by without burning? usb stick?
<pecisk> rzx237: or testing in virtual environment
<rzx237> no, I dont get it. I mean using hard disk
<pecisk> rzx237: what distro/operational system you have now?
<rzx237> pecisk: no, to a partition. I have karmic.
<pecisk> ahhh
<pecisk> rzx237: google for "debootstrap Ubuntu", but it is not that easy
<needhelp> guys, i gotthis msg appear : W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<needhelp> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pecisk> rzx237: also you can install buiquty
<pecisk> and install with it
<needhelp> any idea?
<pecisk> rzx237: http://www.google.lv/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FUbiquity&ei=sc2LS_eBBYnK-QaA45XkDQ&usg=AFQjCNG2pQuztbXyxQVAWgexOglOuzWS_A&sig2=5OyjdT3KkHRTWKBoWROPNw
<rzx237> pecisk: ubiquity just failed, I have try 4 or 5 times
<pecisk> needhelp: possibly it doesn't have explict lucid repo, change to karmic and try again
<pecisk> needhelp: sometimes depencies are ok for lucid too
<needhelp> ouh ok
<needhelp> done but i cant choose the downloaded gdm file to change
<needhelp> erm ..
<pecisk> just launch app
<pecisk> what happens then?
<needhelp> ok, got 5 tabs
<needhelp> one of them is Theme
<needhelp> but i cant do anything
<needhelp> appear TBD: This will contain the saved themes dialog
<needhelp> any idea/
<needhelp> ?
<robin0800> needhelp: use the install button
<needhelp> install button?
<robin0800> needhelp: on the theme tab
<needhelp> on the theme tab its blurred
<needhelp> no option at all
<needhelp> just appear text TBD: This will contain the saved themes dialog
<robin0800> needhelp: your system is faulty then
<needhelp> thats all
<needhelp> erm
<needhelp> is there a prob as im using lucid now, but the ppa using kamic
<robin0800> needhelp: what's the ppa for?
<needhelp> to download gdm2setup
<needhelp> ppa.launchpad
<robin0800> needhelp: whats gdm2setup?
<needhelp> i need to change to default login screen
<pecisk> robin0800: advanced gdm configuration tool for post 2.26 gdm
<pecisk> old one was nuked when config for gdm changed drastrically
<Pici> I could be wrong, but I thought that the new gdm didn't support any of the old themes.
<pecisk> well, that's news for me :)
<Pici> Like I said, I could be wrong, I haven't tried to change it myself.
<needhelp> oo ok
<robin0800> needhelp: probably won't work in lucid different system
<needhelp> ouh ok
<needhelp> thnx buddy
<robin0800> needhelp: You can change the splash screens but they disappear so quickly it dosn't seem worth it
<needhelp> whut do u mean disappear so quickly?
<robin0800> needhelp: lucid boots realy fast so no time to display
<needhelp> oh ok
<needhelp> for login screen?
<robin0800> needhelp: stays longer on shutting down?
<needhelp> the default login theme kinda ugly for me
<robin0800> needhelp: set it to auto logon
<needhelp> herm
<needhelp> but yet still required to log the pass
<robin0800> needhelp: no
<needhelp> ?
<pecisk> needhelp: you can set to autologin and it will skip gdm
<needhelp> i understand
<needhelp> but still want to login using the password and i want the change the default login themes
<needhelp> thats all
<needhelp> if possible
<robin0800> needhelp: set a bios password if worried about security
<needhelp> erm
<needhelp> ok
<datacrusher> hello everyone
<pecisk> needhelp: also ask gdm2setup devs to build for lucid
<pecisk> datacrusher: hi
<aquafina> hi. trying to upgrade my laptop ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 alpha. i dont have much data on it, so just testing it out.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<robin0800> needhelp: your choice is use it or bypass it you can't at present change it
<aquafina> will apt-get dist-upgrade do the trick after changing the sources?
<needhelp> ok
<datacrusher> will there be any changes on the firewire support?
<Pici> aquafina: If you're upgrading via the cli, you should be using do-release-upgrade -d, and not changing the sources directly.
<aquafina> Pici: i tried that .. update-manager -d, but got a bunch of errors
<robin0800> BluesKaj: Had to disable splash on this laptop to get it to boot to the logon screen is this the same as the server bug?
<BluesKaj> nope aquafina update manager and the command Pici gave you are entirely different
<aquafina> BluesKaj: oh. let me check it out then
<BluesKaj> robin0800, sorry i dunno
<BluesKaj> aquafina, in the terminal do-release-upgrade -d
<Dr_Willis> !find midentify
<ubottu> File midentify found in mplayer-nogui
<needhelp> thnx guys
<needhelp> gtg now
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I'm running a splash without any probs on grub and login on this desktop without any probs , so i can't say what your issue could be
<BluesKaj> oops , repeating myself myself again :)
<BluesKaj> robin0800, did you edit the grub splash or the login ?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: the server bug is that splash dosn't turnoff and thats what i've got I think
<aquafina> maybe i will be better off downloading an iso and doing a clean install :)
<robin0800> BluesKaj: no Will download a new daily and try again
<BluesKaj> robin0800, this is the tutorial I used to add a splash image to my grub menu http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-change-grub2-grub-pc-splash-image.html
<robin0800> BluesKaj: yea ive done that and its good but lucid boots so quick you hardly see them
<BluesKaj> robin0800, that depends on the time out setting you have in default grub , you can delay it more if you wish
<BluesKaj> the boot time that is
<robin0800> BluesKaj: I took quiet and splash out to see if I could find what was wrong and of course it booted ok
<arand> python-gdm2setup is "meant" to be able to do that (from gdm2setup PPA)
<BluesKaj> ok, but you'll need to re-add it if you want a grub splash later, robin0800
<arand> eh ↑ ignore
<robin0800> BluesKaj: this is what I used sudo plymouth-set-default-theme ubuntu-logo --rebuild-initrd
<BluesKaj> robin0800, you may be amongst the majority tho, most ppl just want grub to boot as quickly as possible
<robin0800> BluesKaj: I'm just amazed how easy it is to change it
<pasjr> Hello, dose anyone know if any of the AT&T usb Air cards work with Ubuntu 10.04?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: this is usefull too plymouth-set-default-theme --list
<BluesKaj> for the login splash ?
<BluesKaj> I just set it in system settings
<kjeldahl> I'm getting blank windows with thunderbird, suspect some xmlrunner problems. Anybody seen anything similar?
<robin0800> yes the first one does the work with the name , you get the names using that secomnd command
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I've DL'sd a number of splash themes to choose from tho
<robin0800> BluesKaj: plymouth-set-default-theme --list does that see them?
<BluesKaj> yes
<robin0800> BluesKaj: well you only need sudo plymouth-set-default-theme ubuntu-logo --rebuild-initrd to apply it
<pasjr> how do you change the plymouth themes?  I know how to see them but how to change?
<robin0800> pasjr: use sudo plymouth-set-default-theme ubuntu-logo --rebuild-initrd change ubuntu-logo to the name you want
<pasjr> all are showing up as root@PASJR-TOSHIBA:~# plymouth-set-default-theme --rebuild-intird
<pasjr> /lib/plymouth/themes/--rebuild-intird/--rebuild-intird.plymouth does not exist
<pasjr> root@PASJR-TOSHIBA:~# plymouth-set-default-theme --ubuntu-logo --rebuild-intird
<pasjr> You can only specify one theme at a time
<robin0800> pasjr: thats why its called set default theme
<pasjr> o ok
<robin0800> pasjr: there is no -- before the name
<pasjr> why when I have auto login do I still need to enter password for key ring?  Can I make keyring auto as well?
<kklimonda_> pasjr: you can probably set an empty password but it doesn't make sense - keyring is there to protect passwords from third party
<pasjr> It just seems a waste of time to set auto login to still have to enter password for keyring
<kklimonda_> it can't be done other way
<kklimonda_> well, other than setting no password for keyring which isn't safe
<pasjr> ok
<Ian_Corne> the battery icon is now also part of the indicator applet
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> on mouseover there's not report of how much %
<kklimonda_> Ian_Corne: I think it's already reported
<Ian_Corne> ok
<EternalPain> hi zusammen
<EternalPain> weiss jemand einen unkompliziuerten weg auf einer ubuntu live cd (auf usb stick) das netzwerk zu installieren (ohne vorhandenen internet) ?
<Pici> !de | EternalPain
<ubottu> EternalPain: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<EternalPain> ok thx ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<DebianUT> Anyone has installed tracker in 10.04 alpha 3?
<hype> hi there
<hype> what's the best way to test gnome-shell? is it actually usable, did anyone uses regularly over here?
<tgpraveen12> hype:install it from repos or ppa.
<tgpraveen12> it is usable indeed.
<hype> hehe, just checking launchpad :)
<tgpraveen12> i have tried it from time to time
<hype> tgpraveen12 what about the one in Lucid? just noticed it's available by default
<hype> i guess it's not the latest but not sure for an alpha...
<tgpraveen12> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.1~git20091125-1 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<tgpraveen12> hmm yeah it is old
<tgpraveen12> 2.29 is latest
<hype> looks nice actually
<hype> would have seen this as an addon for "scale" compiz plugin but hey
<Sensiva> Hello, I am runing Lucid amd64 in a vbox appliance, adding vbox shared folders in fstab makes boot process stop even in recovery mode, should I report this as a bug?
<BluesKaj> Sensiva, why fstab ,whynot network in dolphin
<Sensiva> hmm, I am not really sure what is dolphin you are referring to
<Sensiva> BluesKaj I used to do it this way with Karmic, with no problems
<BluesKaj> dolphin file manager in lucid
<dfgas> are there any issues with i3 processor and graphics on the processor?
<BluesKaj> well, i don't use file sharing in fstab , only drives which contain the files
<Pici> dfgas: graphics on the processor?
<Sensiva> BluesKaj I meant shared vbox folders, not samba shared folders
<dfgas> yah some of the i3 processors have intel 4500hd on the i3 proccessor
<dfgas> my laptop has that
<dfgas> and it sounds like its booting but never makes it into X
<dfgas> i have tried the aplpha3 of 10.4 and also have tried 9.10
<dfgas> same results on both
<BluesKaj> Sensiva, i don't use samba , just smbclient , but anyway i tried using fstab to share folders as well on karmic and i wasn't able to make it work, so i settled for ssh and sftp
<BluesKaj> dunno if that works on VBox tho
<Sensiva> BluesKaj Do you know what are vbox shared folders are?
<wirechief> dfgas what boot cheats did you try
<BluesKaj> Sensiva, shared folders in vbox , share in windows or linux, or both
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<dfgas> on 9.10 i used safe graphics and that made my screen all messed up
<dfgas> lines in it, green color and thats it
<dfgas> otherwise on 10.4 i didn't see that option
<wirechief> dfgas use f6 and select nomodset noapic (to start)
<wirechief> thats on the grub boot screen
<dfgas> k
<wirechief> i have issues and have to use nomodset otherwise i never make it to the desktop
<wirechief> also needed to disable ipv6
<BluesKaj> wirechief, why are ppl still disabling ipv6 ... a lot of browsersand sites require it to be enabled for proper rendering , or so i've been informed
<BUGabundo_remote> BluesKaj: long lasting bug
<BUGabundo_remote> bad network hw
<BUGabundo_remote> bad ISPs
<wirechief> not everyone needs to, mine gives me dmesg errors with duplicat ivp6 appdress
<BUGabundo_remote> etc
<BluesKaj> I don't find any probs ,disabling ipv6 didn't seem to change anything browsing-wise IMO
<wirechief> BluesKaj its a bug thats been with ubuntu for a very long time, been reported, denied , fixed i just disabled it and things work fine.
<BUGabundo_remote> wirechief not *very* long. it appeared in 9.10 kernel
<BUGabundo_remote> or 9.04
<BUGabundo_remote> not sure
<BluesKaj> I'm using chromium so maybe that's the reason
<wirechief> i googled it and the rants were long on it.
<BluesKaj> check the dates of those rants ..probly over 2yrs old
<wirechief> but the ubuntu geek gave a way to disable it and it worked so i dont have that issue. kanotix doesnt use it and keeps it under blacklist.
<wirechief> some but they went on for years.
<wirechief> it works on my emachine, not sure i need it for my 5 other computers though.
<wirechief> also it might have something to do with the wireless adapter i am using as i dont remember seeing dmesg complain about it before.
<dfgas> wirechief, almost same result, got farther into boot to not get anywhere but a black screen, before it would just say ubuntu and thats it, this time a got a bar at the bottem going across
<wirechief> hmm dfgas while sitting with a black screen did you attempt to get a terminal ? with ctrl alt f2
<dfgas> nothing works
<wirechief> ok
<dfgas> except my wireless button, the light will turn off and on
<wirechief> does it hang with a black screen ? how are you rebooting ?
<dfgas> i hit the power button and it after a few seconds ejected my disc
<dfgas> but still black screen and hitting anything on the keyboard still would not eject the disc
<dfgas> sorry not reboot the computer
<wirechief> also i am not sure how much help this would be but if you edit the grub boot line and add debug to it you might see where it is hanging, i think debug -a
<dfgas> k
<wirechief> it might reveal what is hanging
<wirechief> i use RSEIUB  to keep from mucking up the filesystem but since 2.6.30 that might not matter.
<wirechief> also you need to remove the quiet splash to see debug stuff.
<dfgas> ahh
<dfgas> k
<dfgas> buffer io error on sr0
<dfgas> then it does a bunch of booting and back to the same error
<dfgas> is that dvd writer?
<dfgas> is that dvd writer??
<dfgas> ughggh
<dfgas> sorru on repeat wrong button
<dfgas> is that disc error?
<dfgas> now its doing more stuff
<wirechief> usually its the last line of the boot messages that helps
<wirechief> dfgas did you do a media check on this disk ? did it pass ?
<dfgas> i did not check it
<dfgas> i am making a flash drive disk
<wirechief> dfgas well thats something you should do before we get too far with this. also did you check the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded ?
<dfgas> i just downloaded a new iso
<wirechief> md5sum ?
<dfgas> have not yet
<dfgas> how do i check that in 7
<wirechief> md5sum name_of_iso.iso or with the media in place do md5sum /dev/cdrom
<cjohnston> Has anyone created a USB startup disk on lucid? I can't get it to work.. Says failed to install boot loaded.. I have used the same USB drive many times before with no problems.
<wirechief> cjohnston yes
<wirechief> yesterday.
<cjohnston> I wonder what I'm doing wrong then
<wirechief> did you check the .iso your burning for integrity with md5sum ?
<cjohnston> wirechief: yes.. I have tried 3 different isos too.. a 9.10 386, 64 and a lucid
<wirechief> not sure we call it burning now with usb sticks.
<cjohnston> ehh
<cjohnston> it works
<cjohnston> lol
<wirechief> all were ok but still fail to boot when you use the disk creator program in lucid /
<wirechief> ?
<dfgas> wirechief, k i did not get those errors on the flash drive
<dfgas> it seems like it tries to goto into X
<wirechief> try a terminal ?
<dfgas> however now it is black
<dfgas> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't do anything
<wirechief> you used the boot cheats too ?
<dfgas> hit enter a few times and it flashed some blocks and stuff and back to black screen
<dfgas> i edited the grub line for noapic nomodeset and debug -a
<wirechief> dfgas did you recently add a graphics card to your computer ?
<dfgas> and deleted out the quiet splash
<BluesKaj> dfgas, I tried the usb login as well with a new karmic-live -usb , and I had to install the graphics driver before I got a proper login ..dunno if that could be your problem
<wirechief> BluesKaj: hes not getting a terminal
<dfgas> its a brand new laptop with the i3 processor in it with the intel 4500HD on the i3 processor
<BluesKaj> bummer :)
<BluesKaj> :(
<dfgas> this is my issue, i was thinking maybe its the new way the graphics are that is the problem
<wirechief> i do too
<BluesKaj> new way ?
<wirechief> maybe a vesa boot cheat is needed
<dfgas> what is that command?
<wirechief> i want to say 791 (what i used on my laptop)
<wirechief> dfgas i dont know off hand, maybe google it or someone else here might know.
<BluesKaj> dfgas, did you try any othe ttys like f2 -f6?
<Pici> !fb
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<BluesKaj> other
<wirechief> dfgas there ya go, thanks Pici
<dfgas> BluesKaj, yes i did
<dfgas> vga=791 gives me dots onthe screen
<wirechief> well that 16bit you can do 792 too
<dfgas> how do i force it not to boot into X
<wirechief> add 3 to the end of the boot line
<dfgas> going to try something
<wirechief> then you cant do services stop gdm and then do X configure
<wirechief> can not cant
<dfgas> :D
<wirechief> fingers go too fast sometimes ;)
<dfgas> wtf, i looks like it tried to go into X
<wirechief> can you login now ?
<dfgas> no it was same black screen like it was trying to go in X
<wirechief> with 3 on the end , hmm
<wirechief> all the cheats plus the 3 at the end...
<dfgas> hmmm
<dfgas> this was different
<dfgas> wtf
<dfgas> just happened
<wirechief> i havent tried the last with lucid but it should work.
<dfgas> i took off the nomodeset and debug -a
<wirechief> no, use them.
<dfgas> however i left the noapic and put 3 at the end
<dfgas> it did go into X
<wirechief> without nomodeset you might well have a black screen
<dfgas> and now i can see everything
<dfgas> lol
<dfgas> i am in gnome even though i put 3 on the end
<wirechief> haha
<dfgas> and now gnome works
<wirechief> not what i was expecting
<wirechief> so what cheats did you use ?
<dfgas> i tried the noapic on the disc i made but now it works on the sd card
<dfgas> just noapic and i deleted the quiet splash
<wirechief> and that worked ?
<dfgas> yah
<dfgas> weird
<wirechief> along with 3
<dfgas> yah
<wirechief> without 3 does it go to x ?
<dfgas> == noapic 3
<dfgas> will reboot quick and find out
<wirechief> maybe you found a undocumented cheat hahaha
<dfgas> lol
<wirechief> well noapic will definently give black screens on some computers
<wirechief> they will hang and only powerdown or RSEIUB will recover.
<dfgas> back in gnome without 3
<wirechief> ok you need the noapic cheat
<wirechief> have fun you need to add that after your done installing.
<dfgas> this time i just did a standard boot with no cheats and i am in X
<dfgas> but can't see gnome
<dfgas> can see cursor though
<wirechief> well i would keep the noapic then.
<dfgas> wait there is the desktop
<dfgas> lol
<wirechief> it does strange things.
<dfgas> yah
<dfgas> i had to goto console and then back to f7 and it worked
<wirechief> no cheats just the usb stick, well guess your media had a bad burn
<dfgas> lol
<dfgas> well i know 9.10 didn't work either
<wirechief> but you used the same disk
<dfgas> and that was used to install on friends computer
<dfgas> so 9.10 and 10.4 disc didn't work
<dfgas> but sdcard did, lol
<wirechief> do a media check on that disk, either with the boot selection or with md5sum /dev/cdrom because something is not working with it.
<dfgas> now when it boots up in casper it is saving my settings right?
<wirechief> i dont think so. your live
<wirechief> only if you made a area for that when you made the stick.
<wirechief> and i have found that is not good as i move the stick around to different computers. and it gets confused on the settings.
<wirechief> well now, test 10.3 and see how it drives.
<bjsnider> !find ext2_fs.h
<ubottu> File ext2_fs.h found in e2fslibs-dev, libklibc-dev, linux-headers-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-headers-2.6.32-14, linux-headers-2.6.32-14-generic (and 6 others)
<Andre_Gondim> how can I install sun-java6-plugin, There is no candidate in repo..
<void^> Andre_Gondim: java.sun.com
<Andre_Gondim> isn't in universe ?
<void^> might appear in the partner repo
<void^> package maintainers believe we don't need sun java anymore.
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: I sill use it, you can get it from my ppa if you want
<Andre_Gondim> yofel, hmmm, wich
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/off-ppa
<Andre_Gondim> I will try yofel , many thanks ;)
<duffydack> freaky, I was just about to ask if having openjre in ubuntu-restricted-extras was permanent,,,
<duffydack> nice...http://n00bsonubuntu.com/content/ubuntu-1004-will-support-iphone-and-ipod-touch
<kklimonda> duffydack: if you are asking why doesn't ubuntu-restricted-extras depend on java from sun then the answer is that it has been removed from ubuntu repositories (and added to the canonical -partner repository)
<duffydack> kklimonda, ok
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, i say that post about iphone as well - very promising (although i don't use apple).  Can someone else confirm that plugging an iphone into Lucid works so well?  I'd love to know.
<duffydack> holy cow, i switched from suns java which was using 170mb memory for an app..(according to gnome system monitor) to openjdk and its using 230mb..
<cjohnston> why are the ubuntu and the kubuntu alpha iso's named the exact same thing?
<guntbert> cjohnston: you can rename one on your side :-)
<cjohnston> guntbert: I know... just doesnt make sense for them to be the same
<guntbert> cjohnston: I didn't criticize you :-)  -- no idea how it was in the past - was one called ubuntu... and the other kubuntu... ?
<cjohnston> releases are specified.. alpha's, afaik have always been the same... but im trying to download one of each.. which is making it confusing for me
<guntbert> cjohnston: use two folders ?
<cjohnston> stop making sense.. :-P
<guntbert> cjohnston: ok - I shut up :)
<cjohnston> I'm downloading by torrent.. so that makes is a little harder ... heh
<cjohnston> oh well
<jcole> is there a way to get gnome remote desktop (vino) to enable the java viewer? i can do it in tightvncviewer and x11vnc viewer... perhaps there is a vino+x11vnc trick/hack to get java viewer in vino?
<jcole> most windows and mac users dont have vncviewer install, but they usually have java installed
<Konstigt> hmm, anyone know why evolution 2.29 isn't in lucid? evolution is the default mailer in ubuntu + one of the more used programs (i guess) but it feels like it always lags behind on maintenance/upgrades.
<xav3s> hi. how do I upagrade to 10.04?
<BUGabundo> xav3s: from what version?
<BUGabundo> usually $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> would do that for you
<xav3s> will i need to add a new repository?
<BUGabundo> NO
<BUGabundo> UM does all that for you
<BUGabundo> please make sure you have backups of your data, in case something goes wrong
<xav3s> thanks
<brinstar> can someone please let me know why the wubi install doesnt work? is this a known bug?
<brinstar> i mean with alpha 3
<brinstar> 64bit
<brinstar> lucid
<brinstar> lynx
<brinstar> guess
<brinstar> not
<brinstar> :)
<brinstar> no one else tried it
<brinstar> ?
<brinstar> out of 243 ppl, not one person tried wubi on alpha 3
<BUGabundo> brinstar: AFAIH its not suported yet
<brinstar> BUGabundo: thanks
<brinstar> i guessed as much, just wanted someone to confirm that
<BUGabundo> I WON'T confirm it
<BUGabundo> but another person came here with similar probs
<brinstar> you just did :P
<BUGabundo> so I assume its not ready *yet*
<brinstar> j/k
<brinstar> yeah
<BUGabundo> I don't have windows to test
<brinstar> i read alpha 2 didnt have it at all
<brinstar> so i thought i would hold on till alpha 3
<brinstar> assuming it would 'just work'
<brinstar> its downloading karmic instead
<brinstar> when the install runs
<brinstar> is the beta out this month?
<brinstar> final should be done by may, i think i will just wait...
<brinstar> its only 2 mnths
<brobostigon> impressive, gnome-shell working on/in lucid, and it didnt day before yesterday, eeepc 900 ssd
<brobostigon> gnome-shell from http://ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/testing/ubuntu
<repete> !see anmar
<rww> repete: ubottu doesn't have a seen command.
<repete> rww, thx
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-02
<Hillshum> My machine hangs on gdm login in alpha 3. I just report this as a bug right?
<rww> Hillshum: does it hang right after you press the enter key to log in?
<Hillshum> rww: No, it makes it through most of the sound, then repeats the last second or so a few times, then stops
<Hillshum> What package should I file a bug against?
<rww> Hillshum: which sound? the one you get when gdm starts (before login) or the one when gnome starts (after login)?
<Hillshum> rww: The longer one that plays after login
<rww> hmm, so it's probably not gdm itself
<rww> Hillshum: I'm not sure. The #ubuntu-bugs people might know
<wirechief> anyone able to get lucid-netbook-i386.iso to boot from a usb on a netbook
<Hillshum> I got it to boot on a normal laptop
<wirechief> Hillshum ok.
<wirechief> i tried my netbook but it just moves right past it on to grub (have lunix already installed)
<wirechief> tried using startup disk creator on lucid desktop but it balks, im not able to get it to work no matter what i do to the stick.
<wirechief> i know the lucid usb startup works though i used it to make a lucid 10.4 startup.
<wirechief> oh well if i get really desperate i guess i can put it on a cd later.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, your BIOS boot sequence needs to br modified to look at the USB drive first , usually listed as removeable device
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, i assume you did that already , but i have to mention the obvious
<booboo> hey guys... i have noticed something unusual with lucid that has never happened with any version in the past...on a sugle hard drive system it installs fine no issues...however on my dual hard drive system...the consistently asks whch drive I want the bootloader to be installed with..and no matter which I choose it fails...I brought this up once before
<booboo> why is it even asking me?  and why doesnt it install to the drive that ubuntu is being installed on?
<Jordan_U> booboo, I think the fact that it asks has been fixed, what error does it give when it fails?
<booboo> Jordan_U,  none it just doesnt boot at all
<Jordan_U> booboo, What happens when you try to boot?
<booboo> Jordan_U,  gets to grub menu...choose lucid  blank screen
<Hillshum> rww: Should I pour over the logs left after the hang?
<booboo> Jordan_U,  or  no menu at all and black screen
<booboo> Jordan_U,  i am reinstalling lucid now on that system  but it hasne gotten to that choice area yet
<booboo> Jordan_U,   I will have to burn a new disk  then if that has been fixed
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: nope thats not my issue, i have two  distros already installed and working on that netbook but thanks for asking.
<Jordan_U> booboo, I'm not sure if the fix is in an alpha yet.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, yeah, I should have read your earlier mention about the problematic stick
<Jordan_U> booboo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/base-installer/+bug/526422 ( when launchpad comes back up )
<booboo> Jordan_U,  ah ok
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: although i am curious why the lucid install is not able to create a bootable usb from the one i was using.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526422 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Grub installer asks too many questions to the user" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: i am sure that sdf and sdf1 are clean and formatted fat32, its a 4gb stick and it had 9.10 remix on it (not anymore)
<booboo> Jordan_U,  well apparenlty it has installed this time...installed lucid to one driver...karmic to the other...boot failed...reinstall lucid and it boots now...interesting
<booboo> Jordan_U,  oh you know what ...i think that choice area comes with dist upgrade
<booboo> Jordan_U,  so I will do that now  and see if it asks again.
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: i am not sure if a simple dd of the iso to the stick would work either (havent tried unetbooten)
<booboo> be back after that :)  if it fails  i will try another distribution on that disk and leave karmic on the other
<Jordan_U> booboo, On upgrades you *should* be asked what drive to install grub to because in karmic the drives were stored like "/dev/sda", which can change if you add / remove drives. In lucid /dev/disk/-by-id/ will be used instead but user input is required for the transition if it's non-trivial.
<booboo> Jordan_U,  well this isnt an upgrade to lucid...karmic has it';s own drive as does lucid
<booboo> yet it still asks or suspect it will with the updates
<faileas> rather newbieish question, but if i install the alpha, it should eventually update itself to the release version, right?
<rww> faileas: yes
<crimsun> it would be better if you were more proactive about updating, but yes.
<faileas> oh, i will be ;p
<wgrant> Does anybody else have what looks a lot like Tamil has some of the category descriptions in Software Centre?
<wgrant> s/has/as/
<crimsun> wgrant: confirmed
<wgrant> Ah, good, so I'm not actually crazy.
<crimsun> I wouldn't go that far for myself :-)
<wgrant> I wonder if it's a test of some kind.
<vbabiy> Hey guys is there a way to get flash working in 10.04
<vbabiy> I have not flash in firefox or chrome after the upgrade to 10.04
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, this is the procedure i followed to install with a USB drive , http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<mjs72311> Hey guys.. Is the Dust theme broken for other people after the last few days updates?
<Steil> usb drives not automounting anymore......is this due to removal of HAL?
<mjs72311> There has been news that Lucid supports iPhone now.. Trying to figure this out
<booboo> vbabiy,  did you try reinstalling ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<vbabiy> booboo, yeah that fix it
<booboo> cool :)
<vbabiy> my last issue is the 10.04 broke the mike on the Dell xps 1530
<vbabiy> mic
<itshare> hi all. other then video card type+lucidy alpha 3, what other details are needed/could be provided in bugs about black screen of nothingness? (screen goes black after selecting the language)
<itshare> i don't see any obviuos bugs on this subject :/
<Ian_Corne> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ian_Corne> anyone an idea?
<itshare> Ian_Corne: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sun-java6-jdk&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all its not in lucid.
 * itshare gets trapped in the f6 menu
<Ian_Corne> weird??
<itshare> Ian_Corne: that its removed?
<DanaG> wait... a grub bug is a bug in nouveau drivers?
<DanaG> that makes absolutely no sense.
<DanaG> s/a grub bug/that grub bug/
<itshare> is there a way to boot up disabling aiglx in xorg?
<DanaG> interesting... gnome-settings-daemon now understands touchpad-toggle hotkey.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, the only thing notify-osd displays is:
<DanaG> ... well, something that looks like a smudgy vertical ellipsis.
<DanaG> .... -- but 4 rows, instead of 4 columns.
<DanaG> loading icon 'notification-touchpad-enabled' caused error: 'Icon 'notification-touchpad-enabled' not present in theme'
<belak> Ok, plymouth is very broken with official nvidia drivers
<belak> It looked great with nouveau
<bjsnider> not merely broken but very much so
<belak> Yeah
<DanaG> http://www.techeye.net/software/amd-and-nvidia-bitchfight-over-open-source-support
<DanaG> nice headline.
<DanaG> old news, though.
<bjsnider> nvidia does not produce a kms driver
<belak> Is there a way to remove it without causing issues?
<bjsnider> so plymouth is useless
<belak> bjsnider, yeah, I know... I'm dual booting gentoo as well
<bjsnider> gentoo?
<bjsnider> never heard of it
<belak> bjsnider, the opposite of ubuntu
<bjsnider> the opposite
<belak> You compile everything
<belak> Nothing works without configuring... for the most part
<belak> And you can choose what support to compile in
<bjsnider> so, it doesn't work, has no user participation, has moronic devs, and years in between releases i guess
<belak> bjsnider, what does?
<belak> gentoo?
<bjsnider> if it's the opposite of ubuntu
<belak> Well, not quite
<belak> It works if you set it up right. It has plenty of user participation. It's devs, while they do bicker, are quite smart, and it's a rolling release.
<DanaG> The only thing I see as "not user participation" is notify-osd.
<bjsnider> i don't think "it works" should need a qualifier
<DanaG> Plenty of flames have flown around about that one.
<belak> bjsnider, well, if you want it set up right, it's fine with a qualifier
<belak> Anyway, how can I get rid of plymouth?
<bjsnider> that needed a qualifier too
<belak> Ok, ok
<belak> Enough
<belak> Removing plymouth doesn't break anything?
<bjsnider> just uninstall the plymouth package
<belak> Ok
<belak> I'm used to uninstalling something and having something else break in ubuntu.
<belak> This is the most stable ubuntu alpha I've used in a long time.
<espen77> plymouth gives a nice looking password prompt when u have encrypted root, to bad there is no oskb like onBoard for it.
<bjsnider> DanaG, it looks like bridgman says that in 2 or 3 months the radeon driver will have full 2d and 3d support
<DanaG> Actually, it already is pretty durn close.
<DanaG> The last big blocker for me is that Radeon KMS eats watts like crazy.
<bjsnider> DanaG, haven't they been saying 2 or 3 months for 2 or 3 years?
<DanaG> naw, I think it's been "a few months until" different things.
<DanaG> there was gradual development of 2d and 3d and all that.
<DanaG> As it is, even Nexuiz, with GLSL enabled, works pretty dang well.
<DanaG> Only works well under KMS, though.
<DSpair> Hiya gang.
<DSpair> Anyone know how to resolve a problem where the EDID of my monitor is no always detected properly? I have an ATI Radeon HD 3200 on my motherboard and a 22" LCD using the VGA connector via a KVM and the resolution doesn't always come up right.
<wirechief> DSpair if you use the DVI cable it should make things work better than the vga cable connected, i had trouble with detection on my emachine until i used one.
<DSpair> wirechief: Yes, but that would preclude using the KVM.
<DSpair> Second issue. How do I get to the GRUB menu when booting up in order to change the boot command line?
<arand> DSpair: hold down shift
<wirechief> hit letter e then navigate to the section you want
<DSpair> arand: When is says "GRUB loading"? Hit shift?
<wirechief> i wait until the screen i complete then hit e
<arand> DSpair: Think you can hold it down earlier
<wirechief> havent used shift to edit any.
<DSpair> wirechief: I don't get a menu at all. It goes straight from "GRUB loading" to the Ubuntu splash screen.
<arand> shift to get to the menu, e to edit entries
<DSpair> I'm trying to get more details on a bug I filed about LVM and the document I was sent requires me to modify the boot command.
<DSpair> arand: Thanks much!
<wirechief> hmm thats not right, its not giving you a chance to even test the media
<DSpair> BBIAB. Gonna try that.
<DSpair> wirechief: Not booting from the CD. After install.
<DSpair> Anyhow, BRB
<DSpair> OK, Booting now.
<DSpair> arand: Thanks for the "SHIFT" key tip. That worked perfectly.
<DSpair> Well, the debugging doc that the team sent me doesn't work on Lucid.
<mjs72311> Hey guys, anyone else having issues with the Dust Theme after yesterday's update?
<DSpair> mjs72311: Nope.
<DSpair> Oh, wait. I don't use Dust.
<DSpair> :)
<mjs72311> lol
<mjs72311> Check the dust theme, see if the left and right sides are all foobar'ed
<DSpair> Anyone know how to set the default boot option in GRUB on Lucid? There's no menu.lst that I can find.
<mjs72311> DSpair, Yea, I found it the other day, 2 sec..
<DSpair> mjs72311: Thanks much!
<mjs72311> you're using Grub2, right?
<DSpair> Whatever the default is on Lucid
<mjs72311> 2 sec, I need to re-find the setting
<DSpair> mjs72311: No worries. I appreciate the help. I searched around for some time earlier without much luck.
<mjs72311> ok..
<mjs72311> from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#grub (/etc/default/grub)
<mjs72311> edit the file /etc/default/grub
<mjs72311> and change the line: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<mjs72311> then it will just remember the last selection you choose
<DSpair> Thanks!
<mjs72311> then you need to run a command to compile the changes in to the real grub
<mjs72311> thats the command: update-grub
<mjs72311> grub2 is so confusing compare to the old one..
<arand> To some extent, tis all apples and oranges to some extent...
<teethdood> so I installed KDE 4.4 yet again, tried to like it, could not stand it :(
<DSpair> arand: But there is something to be said for consistency.
<DSpair> Does anyone know how to determine start order for upstart jobs?
<DSpair> I want to set up a job to mount an LVM2 volume just before gdm starts.
<mjs72311> I always setup my mounts in fstab, is that too late?
<DSpair> mjs72311: Problem is that LVM2 is not getting mounted properly by fstab and is hanging up the boot.
<DSpair> If I set "noauto" on the home dir, I can mount it manually after boot just fine.
<mjs72311> ick, you've reached the end of my knowledge on the subject tho. :-P
<joppan_> how to upgrade to 10.04 alpha 3 from 9.10 i ahve downlaoded iso i386 helpppp
<joppan_> how to upgrade to 10.04 alpha 3 from 9.10 i ahve downlaoded iso i386 helpppp
<rww> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<rww> you can't use desktop livecds to upgrade.
<BluesKaj> joppan_, you can do it thru the terminal sudo do-release-upgraqde -d
<BluesKaj> er upgrade
<joppan_> can i use the downloaded source while after running the command ..else i will to downlaod 678M which will take 21 hours with my connection
<teethdood> what;s the diff between "sudo update-manager -d" and "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"?
<rww> teethdood: the first is graphical, the second is terminal-based
<rww> joppan_: not if it's a livecd, no
<BluesKaj> and update-manager is flaky
<joppan_> k
<joppan_> rww: k
<joppan_> rww: so only i can do a fresh install rite
<joppan_> will ahve to wait till 29th april for final release of 10.04 lucid lynx rite
<rww> joppan_: what's the name of the iso file you downloaded?
<joppan_> rww: lucid-desktoplucid-desktop-i386.iso
<joppan_> rww: lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<rww> joppan_: you could use that ISO to do a fresh install of lucid. You can't use it to upgrade from 9.10 to lucid.
<BluesKaj> joppan_, open the terminal and do what rww and i have already told you to do, sudo do release-upgrade -d
<nigelb> can someone on lucid help me test if a bug fix upstream has made it in?
<BluesKaj> joppan_, that command will upgrade your 9.10 to 10.04
<nigelb> try to add http://noagenda.podshow.com/feed as a podcast feed and let me know if rhythmbox parses in properly
<joppan_> BluesKaj: but my conn speed is very low 10KB/s ...it took 20.5 hours to downlod the iso ...
<joppan_> BluesKaj: Checking for a new ubuntu release
<joppan_> Done Upgrade tool signature
<joppan_> Done Upgrade tools 9s
<joppan_> Done downloading
<joppan_> extracting 'lucid.tar.gz'
<joppan_> authenticate 'lucid.tar.gz' against 'lucid.tar.gz.gpg'
<joppan_> Reading cache
<joppan_> Checking package manager
<joppan_> Reading package lists: Done
<BluesKaj> joppan_, you won't be downloading files that are that large if you just upgrade
<joppan_> Reading state information: Done
<joppan_> Reading state information: Done
<joppan_> Reading state information: Done
<joppan_> BluesKaj: this is what is current state
<nigelb> !pastebin | joppan_
<ubottu> joppan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joppan_> BluesKaj: k
<rww> BluesKaj: upgrading from karmic to lucid? yes you would.
<BluesKaj> rww, sssshhhh
<arand> Upgrading requires ~4GB of space...
<BluesKaj> he can't use the iso unless he clean installs
<BluesKaj> he could install to / and the use the manual partition option ...it will save his default apps and config settings
<BluesKaj> and config settings for apps that need reinstalling
<BluesKaj> joppan_, do understand what i just wrote ?
<joppan_> BluesKaj: hello i have partion for / ,/boot,/home,/var,/tmp,swap now how to preserve /home ....but am not able to know which /dev/sdax is home
<rww> "You have to download a total of 623M. This download will take about 13 minutes with your connection." :S
<mjs72311> My TV comes tomorrow, and it'll be running Ubuntu most of the time to watch movies. :-D
<rww> joppan_: If you type "mount" in your Karmic's terminal, it should have a line that says "/dev/sdxy on /home"
<teethdood> speaking of watching movies in ubuntu, 1080P movies stutter bad, while win xp runs them just fine (intel GMA graphics)
<BluesKaj> joppan_, use the live cd and install to / , then use the manaul partition option , when the guide asks to format choose  "no" , then proceed with the rest of the install
<mjs72311> teethdood, I assume you tried a few different players?
<teethdood> mjs72311: totem, mplayer and vlc
<mjs72311> teethdood, if not.. I never had any issues with VLC in my experiance.. but I don't run alot of 1080p videos
<mjs72311> teethdood, Alright.. dunno what to tell ya then.. :)
<mjs72311> use a mac? :-D
<mjs72311> sorry, didn't mean to burn.. :-P
<teethdood> mjs72311:  heh. It might be because my TV is 720p and the movie is 1080p. downscaling issues?
<mjs72311> teethdood, I assume the downscaling happens in elsewhere.. what are you using to connect the PC to the TV?
<teethdood> but the thing is win xp handles the same thing just fine. Pisses me off cuz I don't ever use xp
<teethdood> except to sync my stupid iphone
<teethdood> mjs72311: VGA out from laptop
<mjs72311> thats an analog signal..
<mjs72311> I wouldn't think its downscaling
<mjs72311> probably just a lot to render for your pc
<teethdood> the question remains, how come win xp renders it just fine? this on top of running antivirus etc
<faileas> hmm. the plymouth bug is wierd.
<faileas> it gets stuck on the load screen until you use another VT
<joppan_> rww: k
<joppan_> rww: /home on sda10 as per output from /etc/mtab
<joppan_> BluesKaj: k
<joppan_> i will do
<un214> anybody else find their network is gone after resume from hibernate?
<DanaG> hmm, I find my network is gone after a failed resume and then a reboot.
<DanaG> It makes remote connection a royal pain in the ... er, network card?
<un214> well I get it most of the time on success resume so I filed a bug
<Jordan_U> DSpair, You should also set "GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true" ( GRUB_DEFAULT=saved alone will only work until grub 1.98 final is packaged )
<mjs72311> Anyone having any luck with Ubuntu and iPhone.. I see it all over the blogosphere.
<mjs72311> Not working for me
<Steil> Hi guys, I'm having issues with network-manager-vpnc not wanting to connect to a vpn that requires a rootcert, any ideas?
<espen77> Steil: i think vpnc is the cisco vpn
<Steil> espen77: yes
<perscitus> What version of gnome will 10.04 have?
<Jordan_U> perscitus, 2.30
<perscitus> oh good. no gnome-shell crap then
<perscitus> gnome 3.0 and gnome-shell will be one giant leap (understatement) for gnome development
<perscitus> backwards*
<arand> perscitus: It will be easily installable for testing, but not default no.
<espen77> Steil: sorry, i havent any experience with vpn, nust know there is vpnc and openconnect for Cisco
<arand> perscitus: All a matter of preference...
<perscitus> arand,  I would bet you on that
<rww> !info gnome-shell lucid
<Steil> espen77: thanks, yeah i can use the command line vpnc but i can't use the network-manager frontend
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.1~git20091125-1 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<arand> perscitus: I quite like it, and with some finishing I'd say it's a viable replacement.
<perscitus> arand,   The moment gnome-shell becomes part of gnome, is there day i use kde. end of story.
<perscitus> I'm probably not the only ones too
<espen77> Steil: you have both network-manager-{vpnc,vpnc-gnome} installed?
<arand> perscitus: dito when kde4 came along, it's always going to be a rough start, and eveyone hates change anyways...
<Steil> yes
<Steil> i just need to know how to enable rootcertificate
<perscitus> arand,   except this change in gnome decrases usability
<arand> perscitus: your opinion :)
<perscitus> arand,   wanna bet?
<arand> perscitus: safe bet, I know my opinion :) But yes, of course loads of people are going to hate it, there's no denying that, and in the first releases it might not be useful at all, but I still think the overall direction of it is not inherently bad.
<perscitus> arand,  I just tried gnome-shell and i stand by my original opinion
<perscitus> arand,   and there is difference between kde 3 -> 4 and gnome 2 to 3
<arand> perscitus: Also, gnomes will be gnomes, they make a lot of (in many's opinion) stupid decisions and changes, but I've come to the conclusion that if I'm gonna care about every little thing they do wrong I will sooner or later get a nervous breakdown, there is always kde, openbox, gnome-legacy, etc. If gnome3 does in the end turn out to be crap, well so be it, it's gnome wasting time, not me.
<espen77> there is allways mwm if gnome3 is to bad :P (http://xwinman.org/screenshots/mwm-tomp.gif)
<perscitus> arand,  KDE is professional
<saxin> I'm so happy with Lucid Lynx, can't wait for it to be relased \o/
<ZykoticK9> saxin, 59 days and counting ;)
<saxin> Nice :)
<kermiac> hey, can anyone confirm ALT + "t" opening a terminal window is default/ expected behaviour in lucid?
<kermiac> or where I could find out?
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, alt+t does open a terminal on my gnome+compiz 'somewhat' default Lucid
<kermiac> ty ZykoticK9 :)
<kermiac> ZykoticK9: do you happen to have ati graphics?
<arand> kermiac: I thought it was ctrl+alt+t?
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, I'm sorry - but NO way.  I avoid ati like the plague.
<arand> or did it chanfe?
<kermiac> ZykoticK9: I don't blame you - wise decision :)
<ZykoticK9> arand, kermiac ctrl+alt+t does nothing here?
<kermiac> arand: that's what I was wondering too
<kermiac> would it be in metacity changelogs maybe?
<kermiac> or does some other package handle default shortcut keys?
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, if you are using gnome, compiz or metacity makes no difference on my system - alt+t opens a terminal either way
<kermiac> hmm... http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/m/metacity/metacity_2.28.1-0ubuntu2/changelog says CTRL+ALT+T
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, System / Prefs / Keyboard Shortcuts -- under Desktop find Open a terminal window -- mine shows Alt+T
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, my system was last updated 7 hrs ago - but i do have some updates, i'll see if it's the same after
<kermiac> ZykoticK9: yes, mine says ALT+T too
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, no change after updates (but can't log out right now so not really a good test).  Does the alt+t work on your system?
<kermiac> I just finished doing updates now & rebooted but no change
<kermiac> yes, ALT+T works (and is set in keyboard shortcuts) on my lucid box
<kermiac> CTRL+ALT+T does nothing - still looking into exactly what package handles the keyboard shortcuts
 * kermiac is confused
<vish> the keyboard shortcuts has is mapped as ctrl+alt+t , but that does nothing , only alt+t opens a terminal
<vish> s/is/it
<ZykoticK9> in USC i like the "Provided by Ubuntu", with other repos listed beneath it's a cool feature really.  is there a way to add PPAs to this list as well?  side note: the inability to get more information about a package from within USC is a major failing of this interface right now.
<zniavre> does dgm2setup works on Lucid?
<Ryan1> I have Lucid installed on a laptop and the screen goes blank while booting. I don't think it boots at all. How can I resolve this?
<Ryan1> The displays turns off completely, the power/num lock/touchpad lights stay on and the HDD activity light stays off
<twb> I'm rolling a Lucid-based kiosk system, with a cut-down X session.  Which (if any) notification-daemon implementations will work without a WM that implements the FDO systray?
<twb> Never mind, I can just use Ratpoison's :echo command with a really big font.  Quick and dirty and fugly.  Whee!
<kjeldahl> FWIW, I'm experiencing serious trouble with Thunderbird on a dual screen setup with compositing active. Turning off compositing seems to get Thunderbird back to normal. Symptom is missing paint events/updates.
<espen77> Ryan1: try <ctrl><alt><f1> and then <ctrl><alt><f7> or try holdin shift when the grub line shows and choose another kernel
<BUGabundo_remote> bom d|a
<Ryan1> Ctrl + Alt + F1 didn't do anything, but I fixed it by booting to a root console and installing updates
<Ryan1> I didn't have any other kernels because it was installed from alpha 3
<kermiac> ZykoticK9: you still around?
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, ya, what's up?
<kermiac> can you please "me too" bug 529852?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529852 in compiz "<Alt>T opens up terminal, even though I haven't assigned it anywhere" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529852
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, i'm affraid i don't see a bug there - i see working as designed - it's set in my keyboard preferences to open a terminal, and it does.
<kermiac> ok nvm... it is actually a bug. CTRL+ALT+T should open terminal, not ALT+T... but that's ok
<kermiac> compiz is doing weird things to metacity keybindings
<ZykoticK9> i could certainly see there being overlaps between the two
<kermiac> ok, fair enough... np ZykoticK9 :)
<meatbun> i am on ubuntu 9.04 was using 8.x, after this , transimssion sucks. did htye put an old version in there?
<meatbun> i dont have that activity chart with all those blue blocks?  http://www.transmissionbt.com/help/gtk/1.5x/gfx/inspector.jpg
<ZykoticK9> meatbun, if you are using 9.04 repeat your question in Ubuntu support channel #ubuntu (this channel is for Lucid 10.04 support)
<meatbun> ZykoticK9: i did no one knows
<meatbun> developers should keep in mind when they upgrade the distro, they should keep the old app as is
<rww> !info transmission-gtk hardy
<rww> !info transmission-gtk karmic
<ubottu> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client (graphical interface). In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6.1 (hardy), package size 244 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<ubottu> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK interface). In component main, is optional. Version 1.75-0ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 289 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<meatbun> it happens to me quite often, every time, a new version of ubuntu comes out, an working existing app, no longer works!!
<meatbun> i am frustrated!!!!
<rww> I guess that's a "no".
<meatbun> not just transmission, but tac plus and other apps
<meatbun> and god know which was didn't work
<meatbun> *fucking it*!!!
<jussi01> !wtf | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rye> Has anybody here got a separate /home partition? If yes - do you experience random issue with "Waiting for /home [SM]" displayed in plymouth for quite some time and then it launches gdm w/o /home mounted?
<Slik_> hello cn anybody talk to me about ubuntu and eeepc ?
<neil_d> I would like to try out 10.04.. how would I go about this?  is there a minimal CD release?
<rww> neil_d: define "minimal"
<neil_d> rww: a small <100MB iso image that install ubuntu via the internet.
<rww> neil_d: 32-bit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso  |  64-bit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<neil_d> rww: does that install 9.10 or 10.4?
<rww> neil_d: 10.04
<rww> hence the "lucid"
<neil_d> rww: great.. I was wondering what 'current' meant in the link.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. are universe packages allowed in ubuntu install cds these days?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm specificaly wondering if theres a chance usb-modeswitcher can be included
<arand> Kamping_Kaiser: have you read the discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> arand: no. i don't follow ubuntu lists anymore. roughly howlong ago should i be looking in the archive?
<arand> 01/03/10 10:17, but there seems to ahve been rpevious discussions which was taken up again.
<arand> Kamping_Kaiser: So fairly new
<Kamping_Kaiser> arand: thanks, I'll check the archive :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you indicating the month is  january or march?
<arand> Kamping_Kaiser: summary It seems more prudent to me to simply document that if your card isn't
<arand> > supported by Lucid OOTB, you may install the unsupported usb-modeswitch
<arand> > package from universe.  Then work on having that be the sole supported
<arand> > option for lucid+1
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta. shame it'll miss the lts :( guess we'll be installing it after install for the next few years
<arand> Kamping_Kaiser: hrm, more spammy then intended ↑ But that kind of seems to be the gist of it jaunuary as in yesterday, yes. Hence why I remebered it clearly ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cheers. found it in the archive :)
<thedoor> hiiii :)
<thedoor> im updating my 9.10 to 10.04 anyone have problem with this?
<BUGabundo_remote> several
<Yaroze> display turning completely WHITE in recovery mode, latest alpha.. what could cause that?
<Yaroze> computer seems to bootup just fine
<wirechief> anyone prefer netbootin over usb-creator besides myself ?
<wirechief> usb-creator seems not to work very well
<Yaroze> wirechief: i have never managed to make a bootable usbstick with usb creator
<wirechief> Yaroze sounds like its broken in some manner. I was debating filing a bug but not sure, sometimes sticks get ugly, i have used mkidosfs to clear the mbr and sdb1 to no avail.
<wirechief> then tried unetbootin and after reformating and doing the mkidosfs it worked. im not impressed.
<Yaroze> http://85.227.171.126/white.3gp <-- my problem at bootup if anyone is interested
<wirechief> Yaroze why are you putting up a binary /
<wirechief> ?
<Yaroze> wirechief: a binary what what now?
<abe3k> hi guys, I was wondering how can I write text into the nautilus address bar, there was the pencil icon before to do that , but I can't see it now.
<abe3k> uhm, anyone ?
<abe3k> no one has any idea ?
<pecisk> Anyone else have run into this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/461815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461815 in linux "9.10 rc livecd takes a long time to boot, showing errors" [Undecided,New]
<pecisk> abe3k, press Ctrl+L
<pdani> hi
<abe3k> pecisk: is there any way to toggle  it ?
<pdani> i installed lucid, but i can't find sun-java6-* packages. where can i download them?
<pecisk> abe3k, button? I'm not sure
<pdani> i mean, for lucid
<pecisk> pdani, use openjdk
<pdani> i would prefer to use sun-java6, because hadoop packages depends on it
<pecisk> I don't know why they are absent
<abe3k> pecisk: not important to be a button, I just want to turn it on for a while
<pecisk> maybe there are licensing problems with new Java owner Oracle
<pecisk> abe3k, well press Ctrl+L, give path, press enter....
<ActionParsnip> pdani: could use the .bin at www.java.com works great for 64bit java
<pdani> thx
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> what's a halfop?
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<rzx237> is there someone succed installing lucid? bcause I just failed installing it in virtualbox
<Damascene> most of all did
<Damascene> are you using Alpha 3?
<rzx237> Damascene: yes
<Damascene> you should give more information on your problem so someone could help you
<rzx237> Damascene: after doing some setting and start installing 15%, then I got message: sorry ubiquity has closed unexpectedly...
<Damascene> try to update before install
<Damascene> at least ubiquity
<rzx237> so some package has been updated since alpha3?
<Damascene> actually the daily update is about 30 mb
<rzx237> thanks, I will try it
<sidh> i would like to know one thing : there is a known bug with karmic amd64 SMP kernel and virtualbox running windows guest extremely slow, so i upgraded to lucid and didn't get that problem anymore, to day i distupgrade lucid , and i get again that problem ?
<sidh> as the initial problem relates to the kernel, and this morning the dist-upgrade updated the kernel
<sidh> i wonder if the karmic's kernel problem has been ported to lucid's
<sidh> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5501  <= Here is the original problem
<wirechief> sidh vbox 3.0.10 is old have you tried the most recent ?
<sidh> 3.1.4r57640 <= i'm running this version
<wirechief> sidh ok.
<wirechief> what kernel on lucid now ?
<genii> wirechief: According to my uname -r  2.6.32-14
<rww> -15 is out! ;P
<wirechief> Linux wirechief-laptop 2.6.32-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Sat Feb 20 05:38:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux is what i have on daily
<wirechief> it changes quite often.
<wirechief> rww i updated this morning, must of just been put in.
<sidh> 2.6.33-020633-generic #020633 SMP
<sidh> 2.6.33-020633-generic #020633 SMP Thu Feb 25 10:10:03 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sidh> sorry
<wirechief> no need to be sorry, you might have discovered a bug, however these kernels are changing almost daily it seems.
<wirechief> i have vbox 3.0.12 r54655 and am going to update that, i noticed that lucid is not fully supported by it with guest additions.
<wirechief> maybe the newer one with a updated guest additions will provide better performance, however my guest is lucid not windows, is that xp or win7 your running in vm ?
<wirechief> ah... W2k guest machine
<wirechief> ok
<wirechief> sidh are you using any boot cheats with lucid ? like nomodeset or disabling ipv6 ?
<sidh> wirechief: no first of all i started with ubuntu karmic amd64 minimal iso (no need gnome stuff)
<sidh> then i dist-upgraded to lucid
<sidh> no cheats at all
<setuid> Something broke again in the most-recent kernels
<setuid> Now my CPU only goes to a max of 50% speed, even though it shows as being a 2.4Ghz proc
<setuid> # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<setuid> 2401000 2400000 2000000 1600000 1200000 800000
<setuid> # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<setuid> 1200000
<setuid> Even when I force it by passing 'performance' to scaling_governor, it still only goes to 1.2Ghz
<sidh> setuid: which kernel ?
<setuid> This worked with 2.6.32-10, and fails with -13 and -15, and now when I go back to -10, it no longer works there either... so i think something else was installed, that is causing this (acpi changes?)
<setuid> Nothing I can do, will get it past 1.2Ghz
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nemo> So. Just wondering.
<nemo> If we manage another release of Hedgewars in, oh, the next two weeks
<nemo> could it make it into Lucid?
<nemo> is nice to minimise linux users complaining the game server is empty 'cause they are on old protocol version
<ActionParsnip> nemo: it may get added or there may be a ppa with it
<nemo> ActionParsnip: well. we do direct people to the ppa
<nemo> but it only picks up a fraction of ubuntu users
<nemo> basically the ones who hit the site directly instead of using package management
<ActionParsnip> nemo: if you submit a bug stating the issues the new version solves it may get added faster
<nemo> mm
<gnomefreak> nemo: it will need a feature freeze exception unless it is just a security update. but you would need to file a bug on it (at least best way)
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> well. guess we'd better release in advance of Lucid then, since turnaround on that would presumably not be instantaneous :)
<gnomefreak> nemo: what version is it you want in Lucid?
<Yaroze> http://85.227.171.126/white.3gp <-- my problem at bootup if anyone is interested
<nemo> gnomefreak: next one ;)  will probably be called 0.9.13
<nemo> gnomefreak: still in dev
<nemo> but we might call a code freeze soon
 * gnomefreak not sure if we are willing to take dev this late in the devcycle but someone from motu would know more. you can try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<setuid> sidh, any ideas?
<setuid> I just killed off upowerd, and it seems to allow my manual scripts to set scaling to function... Is upowerd new in the last day or two's updates?
<setuid> wait no, I take that back... it's still 1.2Ghz
<nemo> gnomefreak: well. the main issue is ubuntu users who aren't on latest protocol basically can't play with anyone
<nemo> gnomefreak: last release was in, on, November, since then protocol has changed quite a bit
<nemo> well. they can play with other ubuntu users, but that's a fairly small percentage of the gamers :)
<nemo> ... other ubuntu users who didn't switch to playdev
<nemo> er
<nemo> playdeb
<gnomefreak> nemo: i have never used it or heard of it. motu would be able to give you a better idea. if code changes that backports would have to handle it for <Lucid
<nemo> 'k
<badp> Hello. "Because of the new alternatives system used for nvidia driver packages, the nvidia installer from NVIDIA's website currently doesn't work." ← does that mean nvidia proprietary drivers are not available through the System/Administrator/Hardware Drivers menu?
<charlie-tca> badp: not neccessarily. The hardware drivers install does not have to have the nvidia website installer
<ActionParsnip> badp: add the nvidia ppa and install nvidia-glx-185
<badp> thanks, that was my only worry before making the jump :)
 * Ng notes all the shiny new iphone related gubbins in lucid
<Ng> doesn't seem to appear in rhythmbox though
<Ng> anyone else tried that stuff yet?
<ActionParsnip> Ng: i use LXDE, so no
<Ng> ActionParsnip: good to know :D
<Ian_Corne> what are gubbins?
<genii> Ian_Corne: Basically same idea as "little bits and pieces"
<nFxus> how can i select a stronger key for encrypted drives durring install? the max in the list is 256.. is there a way to make a 4096?
<nFxus> was dc'ed not sure if that posted a sec ago
<nFxus> also. when installing dropbear to unlock via ssh. lucid doesnt seem to start it at boot time
<onlyme> hello, i have a problem with my 10.04, i can't boot it
<onlyme> i have an error with the "mountall" package... ;/
<onlyme> mount: mount point does not exist; mount: mount [....] terminated with status 32; mountall: filesystem could not be mounted
<badp> if there are repository managers around -- the repos have broken packages right now
<badp> just warning you.
<badp> (and all attempting to upgrade to beta 3 right now)
<badp> if I got my copy pasting right, server-xorg 1:7.5+1ubuntu11 depends on server-xorg-video-nouveau 1:0.0.15+git20100 which depends on linux-backports-modules-nouveau-lucid-generic 2.6.32.15.16 which depends on linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-15-generic (UNAVAILABLE)
<charlie-tca> yes, there are some issues yet. that's why it is still alpha
 * BUGabundo_remote checks for updates
<badp> I'm telling you what the issue is so you can fix them. That's why people test alphas
<badp> *it
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> badp: alpha3 is sooo old right now
<badp> BUGabundo_remote: indeed I think upgrade-manager -d is bringing me to the latest in the repos
<BUGabundo_remote> correct
<BUGabundo_remote> at least the one of yoru mirror
<badp> good point
 * badp switches to the default mirror
<badp> *master
<badp> gah, I was already using that.
<ZykoticK9> badp, just an fyi, my system is fully uptodate and i see the two packages you mentioned greyed out in my Update Manager list
<badp> that's because of linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-15-generic (UNAVAILABLE)
<BUGabundo_remote> just leave it be
<BUGabundo_remote> prob not build yet
<BUGabundo_remote> or failed to build
<BUGabundo_remote> X team knows about it
<badp> yeah, it's just the first time I hit a broken repository snapshot during the upgrade progress itself :)
<badp> I guess I was lucky the other times
 * charlie-tca forgot to say what BUGabundo_remote said, but I was thinking it...
<badp> yeah, this kind of stuff does tend to resolve itself shortly. I just hoped it would resolve itself faster if I told you <.<
<badp> ah well. sorry.
<BUGabundo_remote> np
<BUGabundo_remote> it happens
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks for the heads up
<DasEi> onlyme: have another os or a live cd to acces that sytem ?
<onlyme> im on a live cd right now
<DasEi> same machine , onlyme ?
<onlyme> 'cos i can't login...i get that message, and the system get stuck
<onlyme> yes, the same machine
<DasEi> one hardrive only ?
<ZykoticK9> sidh, i'm getting the same slow VMs in VBox with most recent updates, did you find any solution/bug to the issue?
<DasEi> one hardrive only ?  onlyme
<onlyme> yep, only one
<DasEi> onlyme: open a terminal ..
<DasEi> onlyme: sudo -s
<onlyme> yes...
<DasEi> onlyme: mkdir /media/root
<onlyme> done
<DasEi> onlyme: mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<DasEi> onlyme: chroot /media/root
<DasEi> onlyme: ls                 << is this your harddrive ?
<onlyme> yes
<DasEi> onlyme: cd /etc
<DasEi> onlyme: nano stab
<DasEi> oops
<DasEi> nano fstab
<badp> also, scilab-bin 5.2.1-3 is unavailable
<onlyme> yes...
<DasEi> onlyme: you know how to read fstab ?
<nFxus> can sda2_crypt be renamed after install
<onlyme> yes
<DasEi> onlyme: or can you remember which was the partition it halted on ?
<onlyme> it doesn't say...
<DasEi> onlyme: unless a custom setup, least will have / (root)  and swap
<DasEi> onlyme: open a second tab in terminal of live cd
<DasEi> sudo blkid
<onlyme> i have the / , swap , proc , windows, and 2 for external hd's, but they are commented
<onlyme> all the UUID's, are correct
<onlyme> already check that
<DasEi> onlyme: just for debugging, comment win and proc, too
<DasEi> 2 lines are not to much, copy them in here ?
<DasEi> too*
<onlyme> http://pastebin.com/8ciER54a
<onlyme> that's my fstab and UUID's
<BUGabundo_remote> time to move $HOME. cu later
<onlyme> btw, is it normal to have fstab.pre-ntfs-config on the /etc ?
<onlyme> could it be something wrong in the mtab file as well?
<DasEi> onlyme: line 27 following, three bad lines /scd0
<onlyme> commented them all
<onlyme> will try to boot it now...be right back
<DasEi> onlyme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/387140/ , err
<o_portista17> DasEi, im the "onlyme"
<DasEi> o_portista17: ic
<DasEi> onlyme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/387140/ , err
<o_portista17> i've commented all, except the linux, and i have the same error
<o_portista17> i have it like that
<o_portista17> only linux and swap
<o_portista17> all the rest is commented
<DasEi> o_portista17: same again, let's look at syslog
<DasEi> o_portista17: sudo -s
<DasEi> o_portista17: mkdir /media/root
<DasEi> mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<DasEi> chroot /media/root
<o_portista17> yes...
<DasEi> cd /var/log/
<DasEi> nano syslog
<o_portista17> i have nothing from today
<DasEi> sure, couldn't get past fstab
<DasEi> my bad
<DasEi> close nano (ctrl-x)
<DasEi> cd
<DasEi> cd  /etc
<DasEi> nano fstab, paste it again, o_portista17
<o_portista17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387150/
<DasEi> I havent checked the uuids by numbers, least cd is still wrong, ","missing and space to much before auto, but just also uncomment, not needed to boot, looks right to me
<DasEi> it is :
<DasEi> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 auto user,noauto,exec 0 0
<DasEi> should read : /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto         (or /dev/scd0),  just also comment it
<DasEi> also look if /media/cdrom0 exists (as dir)
<o_portista17> it does
<o_portista17> will try again, this time without the UUID's
<DasEi> from an overlook, they seem right
<mrmcq2u> Is anyone else having a problem with the dvd drive disappearing in nautilus when you put in a blank cd/dvd and then reappearing when you take it out?
<DasEi> leave them, for grub2, o_portista17
<o_portista17> ok, will give it another try
<o_portista17> brb
<timboy> how do i get real java in lucid?
<mrmcq2u> timboy - openjdk?
<timboy> mrmcq2u, tried to use it but it doesn't work with the app I need to use...
<mrmcq2u> What app is that?
<timboy> preware
<timboy> can I get real java in lucid or is java support going to die?
<Ian_Corne> I was asking the same thing
<Ian_Corne> but then went to bed :p
<robin0800> timboy: I think its in ubuntu restricted extras
<mrmcq2u> timboy - openjdk is real java
<mrmcq2u> openjdk is going to be the base for jdk7
<kulight> openjdk works very well
<mrmcq2u> I think you should go to the #openjdk channel to ask whether preware should work or not
<ZykoticK9> timboy, I hear you can just use the bin from www.java.com and it's reported to work fine if you'd prefer
<timboy> ZykoticK9, TXH!
<kulight> how do you hide the join disconnected messages in empathy
<duffydack> if openjdk is open, why is it "restricted"-extras
<kulight> duffydack, good question
<timboy> mrmcq2u, #openjdk isn't a channel
<mrmcq2u> timboy its on oftc server
<mrmcq2u> openjdk is not in restricted extras
<robin0800> mrmcq2u: no I think java is
<mrmcq2u> sunjava maybe
<robin0800> mrmcq2u: indeed
<ZykoticK9> robin0800, there is no sunjava in lucid however
<robin0800> ZykoticK9: I know like a lot of things no mp3 no irc client etc
<ZykoticK9> robin0800, those two things might not be installed by default but they are only and apt-get away - sunjava isn't no longer in the repo under lucid
<ZykoticK9> s/isn't/is
<duffydack> ah, well installing ubuntu-restricted-extras installs openjdk, so i assumed.......
<robin0800>  ubuntu restricted extras say "Java runtime environment"
<pgoetz> I'm trying to debug some Samba problems in Lucid (having to do with mounting shares from outside the firewall) and notice the following weirdness:
<pgoetz> root@data:/etc# netstat -tulpen | grep smb
<pgoetz> tcp6       0      0 :::139                  :::*                    LISTEN      0          151394      24303/smbd
<pgoetz> tcp6       0      0 :::445                  :::*                    LISTEN      0          151392      24303/smbd
<pgoetz> Is this a samba bug or a netstat bug, it's not clear, but surely smbd shouldn't only be listening on IPv6!
<mrmcq2u> anyone had lucid successfully mount blank(cd/dvd's) disks lately?
<robin0800> mrmcq2u: only this afternoon not this morning it was broke
<om26er> Hey ubottu and all
<mrmcq2u> robin0800 - been broke here for a few days
<om26er> any one able to start gwibber?
<mrmcq2u> nope
<alex_mayorga> mrmcq2u: Bug #519557 maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519557 in gwibber "gwibber-service crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519557
<badp> Does Lucid replace usplash with plymouth?
<JoshuaL> badp, iirc yes
<Yaroze> http://85.227.171.126/white.3gp <-- my problem at bootup if anyone is interested
<kevin009> can we remove pulseaudio from 10.4, or will it break the audio controls like in 9.10?
<kevin009> this is why I still use 9.04
<Yaroze> kevin009: there is a way to remove pulseaudio from 9.10 by replacing bits from 9.04
<kevin009> will we still have to do that in 10.04 though? PA causes too much latency for my liking
<Yaroze> kevin009: yeh i think so.. im running the xfce mixer here instead of gnomes atm
<Yaroze> i wish they would stop forcing people to use PA..nobody wants it
<nemo> heh
<badp> except those who do
<nemo> Yaroze: some people do
<kevin009> yes it should be optional. that would eliminate all of the angry ranting
<nemo> optional would solve that
<nemo> yep
<Yaroze> nemo: yeh but they either dont run normal apps or games like quake.. or they have a crappy soundcard
<nemo> badp: problem is, isn't Gnome moving to it exclusively?
<zniavre> good evening
<nemo> badp: so isn't like ubuntu could just eliminate it w/o extra maintenance
<zniavre> it looks as last xorg/mesa update broke my nvidia 173.14 driver
<kevin009> well that seems weird, because gnome is accessible with orca, but pa causes lag with orca
<badp> I'm no Shuttleworth but I think the point is PulseAudio is richer in features and whatnot
<badp> like per-application volume control
<Yaroze> richer in features? than what?
<badp> ..other sound toolkits?
<Yaroze> i dont want them
<kevin009> but i suspect that many users are like myself. they just want the audio to come out of the speakers as soon as possible
<badp> I don't know, sound works for me (if I except ioquake) and that's good enough for me I guess
<Yaroze> yeh and many dont want distorted sound either
<Yaroze> or none at all (pulse does not work at all with some cards)
<badp> not even youtube gives me noticeable lag on sound...
<Yaroze> screw the lag, the fucked up sound quality is more important :)
<bjsnider> what sound cards does pulse not work with?
<wirechief> probably the most asked question from users with Pulse Audio in #alsa channel : How can we disable or remove Pulse Audio ?
<Machtin> :D
<badp> keep in mind people come in that channel because they have trouble with PA ;)
<wirechief> i know i dealt with em for months ;0
<bjsnider> if you hav pulse problems you've almost always got a bad alsa driver
<badp> you have to also measure how many don't go there...
<bjsnider> or your sound chip is a piece of junk
<wirechief> from google: Results 1 - 10 of about 41,600 for disable or remove Pulse Audio ?.
<wirechief> thats a lot of hits.
<badp> yeah, now see how many hits are there for 'ubuntu' :)
<wirechief> Results 1 - 10 of about 301,000 for ubuntu disable or remove Pulse Audio ?
<wirechief> interesting ?
<wirechief> there is a lot of disappointment and anger over that one program .
<wirechief> but maybe someday it will just work.
<badp> Results 1 - 10 of about 47,700,000 for ubuntu
<badp> but good try in dodging my point ;)
<wirechief> it wouldnt be so bad if the users had a choice, they really dont. its what linux is suppose to be about.
<bjsnider> they can choose to pooch their systems if they want
<bjsnider> pulse wasn't conceived of as something that would be an onerous burden on users, but something they would want. and would be useful
<badp> why don't you file a bug in launchpad about it, however, if you feel so strongly on the topic?
<kevin009> iirc bugs have been filed
<kevin009> but people just say "pulseaudio is the future"
<bjsnider> it is the present too
<sp_otaku> Hello, I turned on my lucid system and got the updates for the new 2.6.32.15 kernel, but it doesn't fully boot. It says something like ureadahead, and I think it can't mount my tmp dir,(it has its own partition, but that shouldn't matter)
<sp_otaku> the kernel from the install works but new ones don't
<Jordan_U> Does lucid use pulseaudio's single volume control by default?
<sp_otaku> That and what the heck is up with the ultra slow usb transfers I've tried everything to fixit.
<o_portista17> hello
<o_portista17> DasEi, thank you very much for all the help, got it working...
<DasEi> o_portista17: nice feedback
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<o_portista17> now only have to find out what's going on with swap...
<o_portista17> mount: mount point swap does not exist
<jcole> o_portista17: sudo swapon -a
<jcole> o_portista17: sudo fdisk -l  | grep swap
<o_portista17> ./dev/sda3           38659       38914     2048000   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jcole> o_portista17: cat /proc/swaps
<o_portista17> cat /proc/swaps
<o_portista17> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<jcole> hmm
<jcole> o_portista17: grep swap /etc/fstab
<n4cht> okay... so .. upgraded to development version of lucid and now nvidia x server settings is complaining that it's unable to load my x config "failed to query NoScanout for screen 0." ... any ideas?
<o_portista17> ./dev/sda3 swap defaults 0 0
<jcole> do you have a dot "." in front of /dev/sda3 ?
<o_portista17> no
<o_portista17> i've just used it, so it won't send it has a command
<o_portista17> *as
<jcole> change /etc/fstab to this -> /dev/sda3 swap sw 0 0
<jcole> then run this -> sudo swapon -a
<o_portista17> i have tried to activate swap thru Gparted, and it's on
<jcole> is /dev/sda3 formatted to swap? if not, run this -> mkswap /dev/sda3
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> everyone loving the new alpha?
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: no not realy lots broken
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: really? guess i lucked out huh
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ActionParsnip, the alpha seems ok so far on my setup
<wirechief> ActionParsnip: its keeping a lot of people busy, lots of hard work for those involved I am sure, updates everyday.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj-Laptop: snap, mind you i only buy off the HCL :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> HCL?
<wirechief> BluesKaj-Laptop: that create a startup usb on 10.3 didnt work for me, i had to use netbootin and that worked, others have complained too so its a good chance its in trouble.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wirechief, thanks for the heads up ,I'll delete that tutorial from my list
<n4cht> ActionParsnip: i love it except my nvidia x server settings won't work anymore for setting resolution... the normal ubuntu one will so it's no biggie.
<wirechief> well i just dont know, maybe a brand new, never been used usb stick will work (i dont have one atm)
<n4cht> brb.  gotta take the wife to work.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> yeah wirechief , mine is brand new and the iso was the first data
<ActionParsnip> n4cht: i used xorg.conf after running: sudo nvidia-xconfig   works a treat
<wirechief> just too many variables when you try to reuse a stick that it will fail even when all the files are there, they wont boot. im not sure if someone wrote a how to reuse a stick and have it work..
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: is grub installed on the usb?
<wirechief> ActionParsnip: when it worked it just booted to the pre-installed grub
<wirechief> else it went to my installed grub on /dev/sda
<wirechief> i did notice a locked file on the stick when it was failing, not sure what that was all about.
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: find out what the file is or does, is the stick super old?
<Yaroze> bjsnider: is emu10k drivers that bad?
<Yaroze> are even :P
<wirechief> ActionParsnip: well maybe a few months, i had 9.10 on it while it was working and decided to try it.
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: should be ok then, usb has limited writes
<wirechief> but then i tried another stick that never had a .iso on it and it failed too.
<Yaroze> http://85.227.171.126/white.3gp <-- my problem at bootup if anyone is interested
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: tried a different usb port?
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: do you get any boot from it at all?
<wirechief> ActionParsnip: hmm, no. used the same port with netbootin though and it worked.
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: does it boot in a different system?
<wirechief> ActionParsnip: i could check the second stick to see if that locked file is still on it.
<wirechief> when it finally worked with unetbootin, it booted both on the computer i made it on (but not to the desktop) and the netbook
<wirechief> i then was able to install the lucid remix on the netbook
<robin0800> any one tried the gt-quassel that uses qt and no kde librarys
<wirechief> ActionParsnip: the second stick is ok no locked files.
<Machtin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/509487/+activity < that bug should be fixed, shouldn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509487 in plymouth "[lucid] plymouth in initramfs doesn't know to chroot() when init does, can't load files from disk" [Medium,Fix released]
 * badp gives up and removes linux-backports-modules-alsa
<Machtin> or is my interpretation of "fix released" wrong?
<DrHalan> hey, is anyone albe to use etherpad with epiphany?
<soee> hi when do we see kde 4.4.1 in updates ?
<gnomefreak> soee: when the devs upload it ;)
<soee> -.-
<yofel_remote> soee: most 4.4.1 package were uploaded a few hours ago, it'll take a while until they're all built
<soee> yofel_remote: thnx for info
<BUGabundo> hey missign yofel_remote
<AtomicSpark> Has anyone else experinced lucid's login time being painfully noticeably longer after today's updates?
<yofel_remote> hi BUGabundo ;)
<alex_mayorga> anyone with confirm powers in gnome's bugzilla? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608806
<ubottu> Gnome bug 608806 in General "empathy doesn't let me see or get to contact details during subscription request" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<AtomicSpark> Afaik, Empathy doesn't have the ability to link to a user's profile on any accounts. That's a big feature request this late in the game. ;3
<devurandom> Hi!
<BUGabundo> hi devurandom
<devurandom> I'm trying to install Kubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04_alpha3 on my netbook from an USB Stick.
<BUGabundo> ok
<devurandom> I formated the drive as fat, ran unetbootin over the iso, onto the drive, and get something that shows me a bootloader. But when trying to actually boot one of the choices I get something like "invalid kernel".
<alex_mayorga> AtomicSpark: and it would continue like that if no one confirms my bug :)
<devurandom> Do you have a hint on what's wrong there?
<BUGabundo> devurandom: not really
<BUGabundo> did you check md5 ?
<BUGabundo> dot the latest unetbootin ?
<devurandom> yes
<BUGabundo> you should also be using fat32 or vfat
<devurandom> md5 was correct
<devurandom> I got the unetbootin from Debian/Sid...
<devurandom> Whichever that is.
<devurandom> 408-1
<devurandom> I ran mkfs.vfat, so I assume it's that. (how to confirm?)
<devurandom> damnit, now the drive shows up as empty...
<devurandom> ok, it seems the stick just broke...
<devurandom> sectors 256,257,448 broken, at least.
<devurandom> hey, how lucky am i...
<devurandom> it still worked when I installed debian. :P
<badp> what does upgrade-manager -d does that aptitude can't do?
<badp> *do
<badp> I mean, once I fixed all the dependency hell by hand.
<badp> The day I'll replace the gfx card with Noveau chipset I'll worry about Noveau support <.<
<AtomicSpark> Hmm. What about this?
<AtomicSpark>  GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<AtomicSpark> I get that ~ every time I boot, forces me to press keys before login shows.
<AtomicSpark> Not sure where to start. Might be ecrypts something. Since when I see that error, I don't get the pretty "waiting for encrypt swap" message.
<BUGabundo> badp: apply system migration policies
<BUGabundo> what ever that is
<BUGabundo> devurandom: I keep having pen drives dying on me, when flashing OSs to them
<devurandom> cant even find a replacement, I guess that's it for now then.
<BUGabundo> either its too abusing in flash , or I have just bad luck
<devurandom> Thanks anyway!
<BUGabundo> but since I only buy kingston, I get life time warranty
<devurandom> Oh, you just send them back?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and get a new one
<badp> I hope that's nothing too important
<devurandom> I've got Transcend here, maybe that wors, too.
<badp> because that's what I'm going to have to miss
<devurandom> And I still have some sd card, maybe I can get it to boot from that...
<Tscheesy> devurandom: depends your BIOS but its possible
<devurandom> I'll just enable all possible options and pray. ;)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: thanks on clarifying their warranty to me
<devurandom> Samsung N140, in case someone already got experience with that.
<Tscheesy> nc10 here and possible ;)
<devurandom> Tscheesy: What option did you have to enable?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: depends what model of cours
<Tscheesy> devurandom: boot from * .. enable the slot.. i do not remember the better
<devurandom> I once tried with Moblin and couldnt get it to boot...
<BUGabundo> I carry two in my pocket
<BUGabundo> one if already a replacemetne
<BUGabundo> my really old one 128MB usb1.1 was replaced TWICE too
<BUGabundo> but OT
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> devurandom: SD would even suck more, I would think
<Tscheesy> devurandom: but i did the micorsd boot live manually with syslinux
<badp> btw, what was failing the upgrade to happen wasn't the Noveau drivers or more stuff
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: but if it says lifetime, that's how it goes right?
<badp> OO.o is currently broken without the package manager knowing about it it seems
<devurandom> BUGabundo: suck in which way?
<badp> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<BUGabundo> badp: one more depency
<BUGabundo> funny enouth I dotn have that one missing
<BUGabundo> and I just upgraded
<BUGabundo> your system is all messed up, it seems
<BUGabundo> did you have many 3rd party repos?
<BUGabundo> or weren't fully updated prior to upgrade?
<badp> no, that problem is the only one that the upgrade program ever complained about tbh
<badp> I was fully upgraded before starting
<BUGabundo> devurandom: they can be written many less times then Flash
<badp> and when I used aptitude to hand resolve dependencies there were no problems around anything in the whereabouts of OO.o
<badp> my fix was to remove OO.o anyway
<devurandom> Well it was cheap and I dont have a use for it anyway.
<badp> indeed, the upgrade manager managed to dribble its way around the missing package and whatnot
<devurandom> And we can summarize: The N140 cannot boot from SD...
<badp> but this problem, which was not apparent to the package manager, borked it all.
<syke> hi
<badp> hey
<devurandom> Maybe I should just stay with Debian. Less fancy, but it works...
<syke> I'm having some trouble upgrading to lucid using the 'update-notifier-kde -d' method
<syke> is it known to not work for upgrading from 9.10?
<syke> I get the error message: "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade"
<badp> there's a dependency problem
<badp> use aptitude, synaptic or whatever is default on kubuntu to investigate the package
<badp> (I guess?)
<syke> ok
<devurandom> heh, yes, I had weird issues before, too.
<badp> I still am having them :)
<badp> but hey, that's the beauty of it.
<devurandom> apt-get, aptitude install, all couldnt help. I only figured out what was wrong when running aptitude, the ncurses iface...
 * badp <3 aptitude
<devurandom> gn8
<syke> looking at the log, here's the issue
<syke> Package kubuntu-desktop has broken Depends on kdebase-workspace-bin
<syke>   Considering kdebase-workspace-bin 10000 as a solution to kubuntu-desktop 10000
<syke>   Considering kdebase-workspace-bin 10000 as a solution to kubuntu-desktop 10000
<syke> Package kubuntu-desktop has broken Depends on plasma-desktop
<syke>   Considering plasma-desktop 1 as a solution to kubuntu-desktop 10000
<syke> I'll try updating to the 4.4SC ppa
<syke> and then doing he upgrade
<vexati0n> hey... any chance the kernel in LL is going to be fixed before release so it doesn't blow up on ALL of my computers?
<histo> vexati0n: its not blowing up now
<histo> syke: maybe in #kubuntu+1
<vexati0n> histo, when was the last time you tested it on my notebook? :P
<histo> vexati0n: haven't but it works fine here on my laptop
<vexati0n> histo, well i tested it on mine 2 days ago and it made the keyboard freak out.
<histo> vexati0n: what kernel?
<BUGabundo> wfm
<alex_mayorga> great an applet took firefox-bin with it :(
<vexati0n> 2.6.32-something. whatever the default is in alpha 3
<histo> vexati0n: the other option is to install an older version and just wait ont he kernel upgrade if you don't want to mess with testing.
<histo> vexati0n: its an alpha version
<histo> not everything is going to work.
<vexati0n> histo, which is why i asked if any more work is going into the kernel before release.
<histo> vexati0n: oh yea
<histo> we still have betas etc.. before we get to rc's and final
<alex_mayorga> ant apport says the bug report is 778 MB, how that can be?
<histo> vexati0n: we stil have beta1 and 2 then release canidate
<alex_mayorga> on the kernel, there's no chance of shipping .33 at all?
<histo> alex_mayorga: huge log
<histo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<histo> alex_mayorga: vexati0n see above for the schedule
<histo> alex_mayorga: vexati0n and feature freeze
<alex_mayorga> histo: thanks
<BUGabundo> histo: just because its alpha doesn't mean it shouldn't work
<BUGabundo> just that it may not work!
<BUGabundo> or eat all your kittens or delete your data!
<BUGabundo> so make backups of data , and clones of kittens
<histo> THis being an LTS the focus is on bug squashing and stability
<alex_mayorga> why not going with the latest released kernel then?
<alex_mayorga> so much for the release sync SABDFL was touting
<alex_mayorga> I probably messed up the acronym, sorry
<vexati0n> seems like 10.04 is more than just bugfixes and stability improvements though. they'r obviously making a lot of very big changes under the hood as well.
<badp> the alpha is already in feature freeze phase, alex_mayorga
<badp> too late for that
<vexati0n> no more init, no more hal, integrating Ubuntu One, etc.
<pace_t_zulu> gnome-keyring-d is being a bit of a problem logging back in from screensaver
<histo> changing it now would result in all kinds of bugs. Now there will be patches to the current one
 * n4cht is quite enjoying the alpha so far.
<histo> I love it to the boot speed increases are nice. Hopefully someof the suspend issues are fixed haven't updated in a while on this laptop. Downloading now to install on a different one.
<alex_mayorga> I wonder how many of the current bugs would be fixed by the newer kernel, is there any way to approximate the #?
 * alex_mayorga is not complaining of alpha
<n4cht> i haven't installed on my laptop yet.  just my desktop system, so the suspend issues aren't a bother to me.  my laptop is running gentoo, but i'm about to install slackware on it.
<nFxus> unlockling luks via dropbear doesnt seem to work anylonger. are there any other methods to unlock the / via ssh?
<espen77> nFxus: you mean something like "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 sca2_crypt"?
<nFxus> sec... having issues with xchat
<nFxus> brb
<nFxus> what i am doing is this
<nFxus> http://howtoforge.com/unlock-a-luks-encrypted-root-partition-via-ssh-on-ubuntu
<nFxus> with the new rls of dropbear using that script is no longer needed.. dropbear has added that function by default
<nFxus> however with Lucid.. dropbear no longer works with crypt and unlocking the / durring boot
<nFxus> so.. was looking to get some insite or help on the matter..
<AtomicSpark> sudo apt-get autoremove failed to remove old kernels. :\
<alex_mayorga> AtomicSpark: sudo aptitude autoclean ?
<AtomicSpark> It's because of this linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-14-generic
<AtomicSpark> Trying to remove that removes a bunch of drivers.
<AtomicSpark> Yay.
<nFxus> what is the stronges encryption that can be used durring the install of Lucid?
<nFxus> strongest*
<AtomicSpark> nFxus: Encrypted LVM protects everything but your kernel. Which you can store on a removable device. Perfect for the crazies.
<nFxus> what are the advantages to using LVM or LVM2?.. I will be setting up a Raid6 with 16 1.5TB drives. I will be using a 2GB SSD IDE card for the OS.. any advise is welcome. Current thoughts are 100MB /boot 2GB crypted / Raid6's /home/userdir/r1&r2
<nFxus> both raid6's will be crypted as well
<nFxus> i would like to make the root / .. readonly.. to prolong the life of the ssd card.
<nFxus> at the same time I would like to use Lucid so that I am 1up .. I have to install the ssd and ship to datacenter. so this has to be prep'ed so to speak
<nFxus> anyone have idea's... did I get some gears turning
<nFxus> btw.. I have looked at ALL kinds of tut's out there. So I have readme knowlage but.. human knowlage is better if anyone whats to chip in
<espen77> guest session crashing for anyine else if you try to start it from "quit" menu(top right corner)?
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-03
<FFForever> is there a way I can run a script on mount/unmount?
<charlie-tca> sure, I use one for sshfs to mount and unmount my folders
<charlie-tca> FFForever: you will need to run it using sudo if it is not for sshfs
<FFForever> ChanServ, well I am thinking of something more like if mounted volume has run.py/sh/pl execute it like run.pl --action=mount
<FFForever> charlie-tca* bad auto complete
<charlie-tca> Oops, you are way ahead of me, I think
<histo> wierd just installed alpha 3 browsing is extremely slow but hell I can download updates at 300k/sec.  We'll see if they help.
<histo> Also nvdia in hardware drivers looks messed up.
<FFForever> are there any hooks I can use for when something is mounted?
<histo> FFForever: hooks?
<charlie-tca> FFForever: You could grab an older version of Ubuntu, and look at the mount files in /etc/init.d
<charlie-tca> I think gutsy or hardy probably had 4 or 5 of them, using different mount things
<histo> FFForever: visudo will let you run scripts with root
<charlie-tca> And none of them made much sense to me
<FFForever> histo, an app (hopefully python) that is called to handle the mount/unmount procedures
<histo> FFForever: you're trying to make one?  there are volume managers
<histo> FFForever: I'm confused by what you are trying to do or why?
<histo> anyone here using empathy up by the clock?
<histo> I added my accounts well only one is working but how do I see who is online now?
<FFForever> histo, I have scripts I execute manually when I plug in my thumbdrive to mount an encrypted volume link files while its there and then launch firefox, when I am done I unlink the files copy generic profiles, and unmount the encrypted volume
<FFForever> Would be nice to auto run the first script on mount, and when I right click unmount to run the second one before unmounting
<histo> FFForever: hrm.... you'd prolly have to look at gvfs or gnome-volume-manager or whatever ubuntu is using to mount devices automatically.
<histo> FFForever: see if you can call a script when they are invoked or something.
<histo> None of you guys use empathy?
<firestrider> Hey is it a bad idea to install (not live) ubuntu 10.04 on a flash drive
<histo> nvm nvidia is working now.
<histo> firestrider: why would it be a bad idea?
<firestrider> because I thought flash drives had limited write-erase cycles
<genii> firestrider: They do fail sooner than hard drives, yes
<histo> firestrider: you said not live?
<firestrider> correct
<histo> firestrider: meaning what?  You are going to use it to isntall from?
<firestrider> I'm going to put the installer on another flash drive
<histo> i'm confused
<genii> histo: I imagine he means to install it onto the flash drive like a regular hard drive install, and not something like a unetbootin install which just uses syslinux to load the iso or so
<histo> ahh
<histo> firestrider: is it a usb thumbdrive?
<firestrider> yep, 4GB
<genii> firestrider: Is it one with that U3 on it?
<histo> firestrider: well whats that cost 8$ for a new one?  so whats the big deal if it dies eventually?
<histo> firestrider: its gong to die someday anyhow.
<firestrider> no its a patriot
<firestrider> actually I think I want to make a partition on my hard disk for it... nvm
<firestrider> cause I would have a flash drive sticking out of my laptop everywhere I go
<firestrider> Would there be any conflicts if I shrank a windows 7 x64 partition and made a new one and put ubuntu 10.04 x64 on it?
<firestrider> the windows boot manager would see ubuntu right?
<DanaG> It's more likely it would go the other way: grub would see the Windows boot loader.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, awesome thing you can do with (some?) U3 drives:
<DanaG> Replace the U3 virtual-cd disk with a Linux LiveCD.
<DanaG> When you plug it into a system, it will actually appear as a real USB CD drive!
<genii> DanaG: Yes, I actually did that with U3-tool as an experiment. Then I made it a persistent install using the rest of the stick for storage
<DanaG> hmm, how do you do that?
<DanaG> oh, a real install on the flash-drive part, and just ISO on CD part?
<genii> DanaG: No, you boot the iso off the virtual cd part than have a partition on the other section which is casper-rw or so, it uses that if it sees it exists during booting the livecd part. You use u3-tool to get the livecd iso on the virtual cd section
<ZykoticK9> in USC does anyone know how to list PPAs the same way 3rd party Repos (like Google & Medibuntu) are listed under Get Software?
<DanaG> ah, how does the persistent data bit work, anyway?
<genii> DanaG: I don't know exactly how that part works. But the volume name of a partition you want to use to save stuff to after you've booted from livecd needs to be casper-rw for it to automagically use it
<LADmaticCA> i get logged out of pidgin every day after work. says I "logged in from another location" Anyone else getting this?
<histo> !info ssvnc
<ubottu> ssvnc (source: ssvnc): Enhanced TightVNC viewer with SSL/SSH tunnel helper. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.24-1 (lucid), package size 527 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<histo> yes
<genii> LADmaticCA: Perhaps someone in your house is turning on your  computer which is located there and it's set to auto-login to whichever servive is complaining (MSN, etc)
<LADmaticCA> genii, well i live by myself at the moment
<LADmaticCA> genii, it just logged me out again right now
<genii> LADmaticCA: Do you have some client checking your Hotmail or so on a schedule which coincides?
<genii> (if it's MSN the culprit)
<LADmaticCA> genii, it is MSN, but I don't know of anything checking my hotmail
<genii> LADmaticCA: Like getlive or so
<genii> !info getlive
<ubottu> getlive (source: getlive): fetch mail from your Hotmail Live account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58~cvs20091010-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<genii> Because if you have evolution or kmail etc scheduled to check or sync just before work finishes, logging into your hotmail that way also counts as an IM login
<genii> (which boots you off)
<LADmaticCA> genii, I actually only use that account for chatting. if I check the mail I do it via web browser
<LADmaticCA> genii, the first time I had this happen, I was logged out of pidgin and empathy had logged me in. So i tried removing empathy but it didn't make a difference
<genii> Hm
<Viper1432> whoa...who gets pie in the face for gwibber crashing?  :)
<Volkodav> anybody tried the Startup Disk Creator yet ?
<Volkodav> I can't get it work - it dies with "failed to install the bootloader"
<wirechief> Volkodav it did that to me
<Volkodav> ok
<Volkodav> so I am not alone
<wirechief> i used unetbootin
<Volkodav> I tried different iso's
<Volkodav> did it work ?
<wirechief> i was unsure it was startup disk creator until i mentioned it here and now you are the second person
<Volkodav> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8896741
<wirechief> unetbootin worked for me i used it for lucid remix desktop
<Volkodav> I need xubuntu on an older laptor and DVD-rom does not work on it
<Volkodav> the bug is files already
<Volkodav> files*
<wirechief> hmm maybe a bug report is needed for launchpad with reference to the link you gave
<wirechief> Volkodav do apt-get install unetbootin
<Volkodav> I did
<wirechief> it shows up in the menu Applications
<ZykoticK9> Volkodav, wirechief you aren't the only two with issues with USB creator -- i have seen several people in the channel with problems...  I've never tried it under Lucid, worked for me on Karmic
<wirechief> yes me too, it seems that it isnt fixed until the final release.
<wirechief> same with 9.04
<wirechief> i was surprised by that, i thought oh no, here we go again.
<wirechief> well unetbootin works that helps and its installable.
<wirechief> im in the middle of a .iso download will have to wait for it to finish before i can put a report in launchpad.
<Volkodav> started unetbootin
<Volkodav> the progress bar at least - looks like it is doing something
<wirechief> i had to mkdosfs -F32 -I /dev/sdb  and
<wirechief> i had to mkdosfs -F32 -I /dev/sdb1
<wirechief> before my stick would work.
<Volkodav> I already had it formatted in fat32
<wirechief> ah, ok
<Volkodav> it is installing now
<wirechief> good.
<Volkodav> Xubuntu should be ok for P 4 2,6 and 512 ram you think ?
<wirechief> dont know, havent run Xubuntu but 512 ram should be ok.
<Volkodav> done
<Volkodav> that was quick - way faster then CD install though
 * Volkodav off for install
<wirechief> yes.
<histo> crap I just removed the mail indicator applet from the panel because it was looking like the rythmbox icon How do I get it back?
<histo> or restore my panel to default?
<Volkodav> it booted ok
<histo> nvm I found it
<histo> Volkodav: yeah gnome is fine for that.
<histo> Volkodav: on a p4
<histo> especially on 10.04
<syke> weird, #kubuntu+1 is invite-only
<syke> anyways
<syke> I got around my problem where the update to lucid wasn't working due to a package dependency problem
<syke> I had to first update to the KDE SC 4.4 from the PPA
<syke> once that was done (and I rebooted), update-notifier-kde -d worked just fine
<syke> kinda of irritating, sicne I only install official KDE packages from the PPA to begin with; dunno why those have dep issues
<syke> but a happy resolution anyways :)
<syke> I'm hoping my bluetooth headset will finally be able to be added via kbluetooth once it's installed
<syke> anyways
<syke> just a heads up!
<agitdd99> hello everybody
<agitdd99> i installed lucid alpha 3, and have been installing distro update for a few days
<agitdd99> until today
<agitdd99> i got this error : linux-backports-modules-nouveau-lucid-generic:
<agitdd99>  Depends: linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-15-generic  but it is not installable
<agitdd99> my screen resolution stuck
<agitdd99> can anybody please help me
<Hakkatuka> just wait until it is available
<Nitsuga> agitdd99, just wait until it works.
<Nitsuga> agitdd99, that kind of thing is normal on alpha updates
<Nitsuga> agitdd99, using the main mirror you will have less trouble
<agitdd99> ok will do to try
<agitdd99> thanks Hakkatuka Nitsuga
<Volkodav> hmm - now the installer crashed twice
<ZykoticK9> if an application isn't in the repos at this point, kpovmodeler in this case, will that mean it won't be in Lucid final?
<rww> ZykoticK9: Feature Freeze was Feb 18th, so it's my (non-MOTU) understanding that the answer is yes.
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks
<genii> ZykoticK9: The last kpovmodeller source code for kde4 version is for kde4.1.1 and from Sept 2008 (from their homepage)
<genii> And under "Latest News" they have ... "Looking for a new maintainer" ...
<ZykoticK9> genii, thanks, it's actually was for someone whos been coming in every night for a while in #ubuntu - he asked me to try installing in and it wasn't there...  thus my asking.
<td123> hmm
<td123> whenever ubuntu locks the screen due to inactivity it gets stuck when I type in the right password :S
<td123> I'm forced to do a forced shutdown
<rww> td123: Same. I think there's a bug report about it somewhere.
<td123> ah ok
<td123> good thing I run ubuntu in vbox :)
<rww> td123: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [High,Triaged]
<td123> thanks :)
<AtomicSpark> Anybody awake? :)
<arand> Barely
<AtomicSpark> So tell me, gnome user, look at your screen. Stare at it even. Do you see a gray line on the left side of your screen? Almost looks like there is something wrong with your wallpaper image?
<soc1> hi
<soc1> did someone upgrade lately?
<AtomicSpark> Yes.
<AtomicSpark> What is your real question? ;)
<soc1> are there bigger bugs at the moment?
<soc1> i'm just considerung upgrading my test system
<soc1> did your upgrade work?
<AtomicSpark> There is some strange nvidia backports going on, but I dont have a nvidia, so I dont know what it is about.
<arand> Not in current in virtualbox, I'll pull the upgrade gates..
<AtomicSpark> All I know is I cannot uninstall the older kernel.
<arand> s/current/day-old/
<Kano> hi, whats the codename after lucid?
<AtomicSpark> Kano: It hasn't been chosen yet.
<AtomicSpark> They do that at UDS afaik.
<AtomicSpark> Scratch that. They do not do that at UDS.
<soc1> ah k thx
<AtomicSpark> You really aren't supposed to use the dev names, but people do.
<Kano> maybe it will be a monkey ;)
<AtomicSpark> menacing monkey!
<soc1> multi-headed monkey!
<soc1> long live guybrush :-)
<arand> Linus' quote, it's a no-brainer (and everyone else is ugly and stupid, right?) :D
<arand> ↑↑  M** Monkey
<arand> Amira: If you keep the system updated, you will always follow the latest development in the pre-release version of ubuntu, up untill the final it is all a fast-rolling release.
<Amira> so if i update all the time and when it comes to 29april and i update the last update there then i got the full stable version..
<arand> Amira: yes. but since it's alpha software it may break along the way.
<Amira> k
<Amira> right now its alpha 3 right ?
<arand> Amira: yes
<Amira> kool now im thinkin what i should install x64 or x86 :/
<espen77> Amira: how much ram u have?
<Amira> 4
<Amira> espen77 or arand is there video clip how 10.04 looks like
<Amira> i heard its big changes then the 9 version
<Amira> and i love 9.10
<espen77> Amira: it is very similar to 9
<arand> Amira: 64bit if you have nothing you know of particulary that needs 32bit, you can use the -pae kernel if you need the extra ram but still want to use 32bit.
<arand> Amira: The artwork and visual changes usually lands fairly late.
<Amira> ohh okok
<espen77> Amira: it is a bit faster than karmic
<Amira> i dont know if i can ask this here or not..but i got problems with my usb modem when im on ubuntu..the device cant be found
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<Amira> mornin BUGabundo_remote
<arand> Amira: If it's a karmic problem, I think you probably might be likelier to get help out in #ubuntu.
<espen77> morning bugando
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: 'lo
<BUGabundo_remote> espen77: use TAB for nick autocomplete
<BUGabundo_remote> hey guys!
<BUGabundo_remote> desktop couch bug fixed?
<espen77> BUGabundo_remote: table mannes say that you should not tab while eating breakfast
<espen77> BUGabundo_remote: u use tomboy sync?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> The Purple 8 Ball says:  It's possible
<espen77> it used to be ;)
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got a problem with the printer troubleshooter
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: last updates to couch I had was yesterday morning.
<BUGabundo_remote> well its broken
<PolitikerNEU> I am on "test page" and shall click on the document failing to print (and I should retry it) - but how to I print this document?
<PolitikerNEU> I can't right click on it and can't print it in the "Document print status" dialogue (reprint is disabled)
<PolitikerNEU> Screenshot: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3306/troubleshooterprinter.png
<Maphiosomirin> someone can say to me when the ubuntu 10.4 will be release ?
<espen77> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<PolitikerNEU> Ah - seems my printer (?) only supports the "standard" halftoning algorithm - but why are the others available then?
<Maphiosomirin> espen77 so i can do the ucp test betten april 29th?
<espen77> 29.apr is the day the final official release is
<espen77> Maphiosomirin: from now and until then there will be lots of upgrades, and things might brake
<Maphiosomirin> ok
<Maphiosomirin> tanks espen77
<Maphiosomirin> espen77 u know some comunnity on the launchpad to i know if i can do the test at april ?
<arand> espen77: Since we're in feature freeze (in theory) most of the breaking should already be done.
<PolitikerNEU> arand: Theoretically true, but in fact in my experience the later the alpha, the less stable
<espen77> arand: this alpha has been suprizingly stabile
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, until now 10.04 runs better than 9.10 for me
<PolitikerNEU> especially my WLAN is much more stable
<PolitikerNEU> (however, I still get many disconnects)
<arand> Stability is very relative, and with the whole plymouth&noveau re-arrange, dependeded heavily on hardware..
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, the boot-screen isn't nice (character "graphics" like fedora, but worse since there are some messages printed during booting) - but that doesn't really matter for me
<PolitikerNEU> And I use the proprietary nvidia driver
<espen77> yeah, i've been very lucky with my HW, only issue i have had sins alpha1 is wacom tablet
<arand> How ironic, just as I said that gnome settings crashed on my idling virtualbox
<PolitikerNEU> :-)
<ArtVandalae> Hi all... I'm just wondering about Gnash 0.87.. it was released about a week ago, and it has made its way into Debian Unstable. But having a look at the Lucid schedule, it doesn't look like there will be any more synchs with Debian (and especially not Debian unstable). Is there anything that someone (I?) can do, to help get Gnash 0.87 into Lucid? Since it will provide a free Flash alternative, that currently works for the big v
<ArtVandalae> ideo sites (Youtube, Vimeo)
<espen77> ArtVandalae: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<kjeldahl> Thunderbird (and/or it's gui toolkit) fails to "repaint" on at least the two latest ubuntu lucid release with compositing enabled on a dual screen ati setup. Works fine on single screen laptop nvidia. Any ideas?
<kjeldahl> cid release with compositing enabled on a dual screen ati setup. Works fine on single screen laptop nvidia. Any ideas?
<kjeldahl> It's the only application keeping me from turning on all the screen candy. For some reason, Firefox does not seem to have the same problem.
<kjeldahl> (disregard line starting with "cid..." - copy/paste error)
<Ian_Corne> how does one add a VPN, the buttons are all grayed out
<chris|> Ian_Corne, you need to install the respective NetworkManager-(vpn) package first
<Ian_Corne> thanks
<ricotz> hi, could someone check a clutter application like quadrapassel if its working in latest lucid, having huge problems on intel graphics with since latest xorg - mesa - kernel update
<fucnqshun> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1953938/rebetika.zip
<fucnqshun> fuck i'm sorry
<fucnqshun> after upgrading to lucid my ftp bookmarks in nautilus no longer work pls help
<nacho> hi guys
<nacho> do you have plymouth working ok? Here it just appears a line blue and white
<tgpraveen12> nacho: are u using proprietary nvidia drivers?
<nacho> yep
<nacho> is that the problem?
<Ian_Corne> it should be included by default, the network-manager-vpnc
<Ian_Corne> Got a user here who can only connect to the internet via vpn, so he can't install it
<fucnqshun> hello i get a dbus error when i try to use my ftp bookmarks with nautilus pls help?
<nacho> tgpraveen12, ?
<tgpraveen12> nacho: yes
<nacho> tgpraveen12, do you know if it works with noveau or nv?
<tgpraveen12> the binary drivers will NEVER support Kms and hence plymouth will give problems the hope is that nouveau is supposed to work with it
<tgpraveen12> but i am not certain if it does currently in lucid or not
<nacho> ok thanks
<Ian_Corne> where should I file a bug so that network-manager-vpnc gets included?
<meowbuntu> when is lucid comming out
<viliny> What does the LTS stand for in release names?
<Ian_Corne> Long time support
<arand> s/time/Term/
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> damnit :p
<viliny> Huh? So Ian_Corne was correct or not? :)
<Ian_Corne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Ian_Corne> I was not
<Ian_Corne> It means the version will be supported longer then the other versions
<viliny> Ah so correct is "Long Term Support"
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: its not just a question of time
<BUGabundo_remote> there are more attention to details, and not so many new features
<meowbuntu> what does this command do sudo apt-get autoremove
<espen77> meowbuntu: it remove stuff that is no longer needed
<meowbuntu> thanks espen77
<virtuald> flash crashed when i was playing attack of the robot unicorns :(
<switchgirl> hi 2 faults with ubuntu lucid
<switchgirl> 1 compiz not functioning 200%
<switchgirl> and 2 no icon for sound
<BUGabundo_remote> only two?
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote>  /rant
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: do you have all updates?
<switchgirl> 3 looses lots of faves in xchat
<BUGabundo_remote> we no longer carry sound applet
<BUGabundo_remote> its now a indicator
<BUGabundo_remote> make sure you have it in the top bar
<switchgirl> yup
<switchgirl> its a black square
<switchgirl> also idea = buzz with the new facefeed
<switchgirl> gtg
<switchgirl> bye bye
<BUGabundo_remote> facefeed??
<Machtin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/509487 <- shouldn't that be fixed by now? i mean, there's "fix released" or not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509487 in plymouth "[lucid] plymouth in initramfs doesn't know to chroot() when init does, can't load files from disk" [Medium,Fix released]
<viliny> I just booted the lucid lynx alpha 3 installation dvd - tells me ubuntu studios in the boot menu logo - is this normal?
<viliny> lucid-alternate-i386.iso
<viliny> Lucid lynx looks sweet, is this a good representation on how the final version will look like?
<viliny> (all dark-like and everything behind 1 menu button)
<xguru> everything behind 1 menu button?
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... only for new installs or for upgraded ones too?
<viliny> menu button holds places and other stuff that used to have it's dedicated menu
<switchgirl> faults with ubuntu lucid: chat accounts dont work
<PolitikerNEU> ah, ok - maybe after the upgrade I am currently doing
<xguru> hmm...i still have applicaions, places, and system..
<PolitikerNEU> me too
<viliny> is it possible to get lucid to not steal mouse focus once focused in virtualbox? i installed client additions and mouse behaviour seems to be the only problem
<marienz> viliny: I haven't seen that change at all, but I upgraded, didn't create a new account
<viliny> menu you mean?
<marienz> viliny: that sounds like just a different default, I'm pretty sure the applet you describe has been around for ages
<viliny> i have all the items stacked behing a single little logo-button in the left upper corner
<marienz> yes
<marienz> in "add to panel" you should have a "main menu" as well as a "menu bar". Sounds like you got "main menu" while the default last time I checked was "menu bar"
<viliny> im not even sure what we're talking about here anymore
<marienz> < ~viliny> menu button holds places and other stuff that used to have it's dedicated menu
<marienz> that's not true for my existing accounts, and it seems like an odd change to make
<viliny> oh i see, well im here with a fresh install and i noticed the change
<marienz> mmm, not sure I like that one then, oh well, can always change it back.
<viliny> yes
<marienz> I don't know about virtualbox, sorry.
<viliny> takes more time to get to places was my first impression
<marienz> I'd prefer if at least the "system" menu was just inlined in that main menu, since it only has 5 items in it
<viliny> hold on
<marienz> on my laptop I've hacked it so that the "preferences" and "administration" menu from "system" are in "applications", the word "applications" is removed, and the entire "system" menu is removed.
<viliny> okay well this is interesting, print screen stopped working
<viliny> whats the key combo in ubuntu?
<switchgirl> faults with ubuntu lucid: shows i have a diskette to mount - i phisically do not own a diskette and never have
<marienz> viliny: printscreen works for me. What does preferences -> keyboard shortcuts say desktop -> take a screenshot is bound to? Does re-binding that to your printscreen key help?
<marienz> viliny: does alt+f2 -> gnome-screenshot work?
<marienz> switchgirl: I don't see that (and I don't have a diskette drive in this system either). Perhaps pastebin dmesg, it may have clues?
<switchgirl> marienz, in the applet
<marienz> you lost me
<marienz> which applet?
<viliny> marienz, i got a screenshot - next up trying to move it somewhere :)
<viliny> what the... lucid lynx uses yahoo as custom search homepage in firefox?
<BUGabundo_remote> free tip: start guest session, and see how VANILLA Ubuntu Lucid looks like
<BUGabundo_remote> viliny: yes
<viliny> why would they do that?
<viliny> marienz, after having some trouble i resorted to uploading the screenshot on facebook: http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs489.ash1/26735_337558689522_527769522_3303147_3246132_n.jpg
<viliny> that is how my desktop with top menus look like
<BUGabundo_remote> viliny: €€€€€
<BUGabundo_remote> viliny: that's a Ubuntu Studio theme setting
<BUGabundo_remote> nothing to do with Ubuntu vanilla
<marienz> ah
<marienz> yeah, that's not what I thought it was
<viliny> so i downloaded the wrong iso? :)
<cdE|Woozy> viliny, yes :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<alex_mayorga> does it still make sense to have the xorg edgers PPA?
<BUGabundo_remote> if you want nouvue 3D, yes
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: I see, thanks, had any luck with that yourself?
<alex_mayorga> would there be classes between the various nouveau packages?
<BUGabundo_remote> suing blob for now
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders applying for sponsorship for 10.10 UDS in belgium 
<BUGabundo_remote> what do you guys think? should I go?
<BUGabundo_remote> akgraner: you have been to one! feel like meeting me in the next one?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: meh, I'm not going ;}
<akgraner> BUGabundo_remote, you should apply - I don't know if I am going to be sponsored, but just know that UDS is NOT a big social event, it is a pretty intense week of planning and working.  Having said that I am always up for meeting new people.  I encourage anyone to request sponsorship and learn the process if nothing else.  Just keep in mind that if you are sponsored there IS work involved. :-)
<Machtin> uhm, dunno if that fits in this channel, but: what have i configured wrong if everyone can see my complete directory listing in vsftpd? i just want the user to see anything in his home-directory
<switchgirl>  fault with ubuntu lucid: the software sources has a new box - in hinjabi
<alex_mayorga> any gwibber users out there?
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: you really should refrase your words!
<BUGabundo_remote> alex me
<BUGabundo_remote> its dead
<BUGabundo_remote> couch bug, known and working uppon it
<markl_> hello there, anyone trying to use an iPhone with Lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: please file all bugs to Launchpad, so they don't get lost!
<markl_> i saw that it has the new libgpod so i am trying it, but running into issues
<BUGabundo_remote> markl_: no. I'm a proud owner of an Android, running on FLOSS
<markl_> yeah they gave me a free iphone with a paid account here at work so i am giving it a shot
<markl_> trying to see how far i can get without booting to mac/win
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: thanks
<markl_> not far, apparently
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<alex_mayorga> markl_: can you get a refund and get a nexus one?
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahaah
<markl_> alex_mayorga: heh i wish
<espen77> markl_: you can use it as usb-mass storage, but unless ipod support has changed the last year getting music into opod touch and iphone is hard
<markl_> yes the newest libgpod supports it
<markl_> from what i understand
<markl_> it appears that the difficult part is getting nautilus to mount it with the right ifuse/usbmuxd options
<switchgirl> http://www.pingtest.net/result/11707105.png
<switchgirl> :( bad score virgin media
<DrHalan> did gwibber break?
<ghostcube> ejat: ping
<ejat> ghostcube: pong
<ghostcube> was this +1 for coming in here :)
<ghostcube> or anything else related
<ejat> ghostcube: nope .. what i mean just now it .. im putting a vote +1 for ubuntu one with amarok :)
<ghostcube> ahhhh :D
<ghostcube> cool would be good to have one on kde too :)
<ejat> or else .. amarok fan will never favor the music store
<theoraforever> I'm having trouble with my monitor shutting off during plymouth. I have an NVidia FX 5500 card, and this started happening when they switched to Nouvea.
<Kangarooo> what would happen if ill install next release? 10.04 ? will it have some bugs? where more bugs? in 9.10 or 10.04 ? will bugs reported for 10.04 be made. couse as i see 9.10 bugs are very very slowly beeing removed
<Viper1432> Kangarooo,  the main reason to install an "alpha" release is to assist in finding and fixing bugs.  So to answer your question,...YES there will be more bugs in the 10.04 alpha3 release than are currently in the released versions.
<genii> 10.04 has lots of bugs still. You should stay with a stable release unless there is some amazing reason to be running un-released software. You could always install it along-side on a different partition or a usb stick though for testing, and keep your 9.10 as a way to recover when it crashes
<Kangarooo> if bug in 9.10 is removed is it also removed in 10.04 ?
<genii> (right now I'm back on my 9.04 since latest updates killed my X again )
<genii> Kangarooo: It usually works in the other directioon
<Ian_Corne> having your /home/ shared by both is not a good idea btw
<Ian_Corne> :p
<genii> Ian_Corne: Yes, I've made that mistake before
<Viper1432> that reads like personal experience there.  ouch.  lol.
<Ian_Corne> Uhu, don't do it.
<Viper1432> did it once back in the warty days.  never...ever....again.  I just copy .xxx folders from the main home over if needed.
<Ian_Corne> I did it for lucid and karmic :p
<tgpraveen12> vish: hey the .doc and .docx files have diff icons
<tgpraveen12> .doc have the new icons with a w in the middle while .docx have the old karmic style icons
<vish> tgpraveen12: Bug 527515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527515 in humanity-icon-theme "docx icon should be the same as doc icon" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527515
<tgpraveen12> dont know if this is knownn or not
<vish> ;)
<ellar> hello is there any method to debug gvfsd-sftp? it's hanging at 80% cpu and i don't know why!
<fucnqshun> hello, my ftp bookmarks no longer work in nautlius and i get a dbus error, help?
<nperry> Latest update seem to of broke my desktop
<nperry> All i get it two different coloured blue bars with a chasing white bar which sticks across the screen
<nperry> Tried kernel .15 and .14
<nperry> Still no difference, didn't see a plymouth update that could of broke it
<nperry> Recovery wont boot either
<nperry> Anyone got any ideas?
<espen77> nperry: where does the process if you bood without splash?
<espen77> nperry: stop
<robin0800> espen77: perhaps take out quiet and splash
<stdisease> Something is adding a bridge interface pan0 to my system, where is that coming from
<espen77> nperry: ye, remove quiet to
<nperry> Booting now
<nperry> removed quiet and splash
<nperry> Now has just gone to a flashing cursor
<stdisease> Oh and my (dell) laptop is just freezing when rebooting or shutting down instead of actually powering off, it's not been fixed yet and I don't remember seeing it on know issues.
<espen77> nperry: there is no text at all after the grub menu?
<yofel_> stdisease: is there a bug report about it?
<nperry> espen77: yeah dmesg txt
<robin0800> espen77: hit return
<stdisease> yofel, I've seen related reports but because it's hard for me to pinpoint a cause if any of them matches my problem. NetBSD, FreeBSD and a Debian Sid system are all rebooting fine, I don't know what's so 'special' about this system to make it behave like this
<Technoviking> other than the double login bug, Lucid is nifty
<nperry> espen77: Doesn't seem to be going any further
<nperry> Unable to ssh in
<nperry> Or go into terminal
<yofel> stdisease: could be plymouth if you have it installed
<espen77> nperry: what is the last line of text you can see?
<nperry> something to do with my android rules
<nperry> as its becoming redunant, but thats been like it before
<stdisease> yofel, think I could safely remove it? Never used that before.
<yofel> stdisease: afaik only cryptsetup really depends on it right now, it's only recommended otherwize, you could try to purge the packages and see if it helps
<yofel> stdisease: I removed plymouth here when it broke boot with nvidia for me, so it's possible
<stdisease> yofel, right. I'll try a few things then
<espen77> nperry: so it seem to load kernel and init file ok.....try <ctrl><alt><f1> or <ctrl> C or <ctrl><sysrq>P i think
<yofel> stdisease: it might want to remove nouveau which should be fine if you don't use it
<ujjain> How can I upgrade to Lucid? I want to have virt-manager 0.8.3
<nperry> Not to sure where my sysrq button is as using an apple keyboard
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, sorry to disappoint you but it's not in Lucid -- 0.8.2-2ubuntu4 0 is the version of virt-manager
<espen77> nperry: <ctrl><alt><f1> had no effect?
<nperry> Nope
<stdisease> yofel, Plymouth gone.. I still have to reset with the switch
<ujjain> ZykoticK9: How do I get it on 9.10?
<ujjain> I currently have 0.7
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, no idea don't use it.  good luck.
<ujjain> I need KVM and people recommend virt-manager.
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, VirtualBox supports 64bit guest OSs BTW
<stdisease> ujjain, (at your own risk) put lucid sources in your sources.list and fetch the version you want with aptitiude
<ujjain> I have used VirtualBox, but it cannot run a Windows that is installed on the same disk. /dev/sda5.
<nemo> ujjain: hm? it can
<nperry> When i press Ctr+any letter it will change from  cursor to white bar
 * genii thinks about logical volumes and other OSes
<ujjain> nemo: Reallly?
<nemo> ujjain: yep
<espen77> nperry: <ctrl><alt><f2> then?
<genii> ( extended partitions, etc)
<nemo> ujjain: but. the problem you will likely run into is XP security restrictions
<nemo> ujjain: even if you use vbox to spoof almost all the settings
<ujjain> nemo: What are these?
<nemo> that's a problem no matter what you use
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, notice the red warning -- http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<nperry> espen77: nope
<nemo> ujjain: Microsoft creates a weighting based on your machine's specs
<nemo> ujjain: if your machine changes too much, they lock it down.  and good luck getting microsoft support to reenable
<ujjain> wow :)
<nemo> ujjain: I've tried. basically impossible
<stdisease> ujjain, also qemu is an alternative
<ujjain> Yes, I understand now.
<nemo> one more reason they suck
<ujjain> Yes, I have been trying to get Qemu to work
<ujjain> But the nweest OS it lists is Windows Vista.
<ujjain> and the newest 64-bits OS it lists is XP
<espen77> nperry: i am out of ideas then,
<stdisease> Um so what if it doesn't list it, just run it anyway. Also just FYI your CPU has to have Intel-VT to run 64bit guests
<stdisease> and a 64-bit host, needless to say
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, you using AMD or Intel CPU?
<ujjain> ZykoticK9: Intel Q6600, VT support.
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, "grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo"
<ujjain> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, ya your CPU support VT, are you running a 64bit OS?  "uname -m"
<ujjain> I run Ubuntu 64 and Windows 7 64
<ujjain> I have 2 partitions, 1 Windows, 1 Ubuntu
<stdisease> Win 7 that big clumsy blackboxy POS, the RC expired on me so I wiped the partition clean & put FreeBSD
<stdisease> I had no more games and nothing worthy was coming out, since that's the extent of my usage to heck w/ it
<nemo> stdisease: I've left windows on my 2nd HD on this machine just 'cause I don't need the space right now
<nemo> stdisease: but hasn't seen any action in months
<nemo> not in the least due to !@#$ windows freaking out when I tried launching it in vbox.
<nemo> I just use virtual windows image when I need to test IE now
<hifi> every other boot my system hangs at "Waiting for boot/ [SM]", thats plymuth talking?
<hifi> /boot*
<nperry> espen77: Thanks anyhow just going to chroot in from live cd
<nperry> see if i can do anything there
<stdisease> If it says that under the logo then it's plymouth, yes, try booting without 'splash quiet' in your GRUB screen or in your grub.cfg see if you can get more helpful messges
<stdisease> And why is cryptsetup depending on plymouth at all!..
<hifi> stdisease: no logo, just a screen with white progress bar at the bottom and that message at the center
<hifi> note: upgraded from karmic with update-manager
<hifi> yay, a blank screen with a blinking cursor after fsck and friends
<stdisease> hifi, heh, try booting in single user mode, too
<hifi> it works after I shut it down hard and boot again...
<hifi> after I shut down the working system the next boot will hang again
<hifi> seems like it's related to fsck checking the file system
<hifi> seems to boot ok if I force fsck every time...
<hifi> also the login screen does not appear when I boot, it shows a partial 640x480 desktop with distorted colors
<adamplumb> I'm attempting to install Lucid Alpha 3 through livecd and it is stuck on "Looking for other operating systems..."
<adamplumb> I was hoping someone could help me debug this
<stdisease> adamplumb, hmm try to switch to a console and kill any 'os-prober' processes running
<hifi> strange, the login screen appears after I press enter
<hifi> until then it seems to have logged in automagically
<stdisease> hifi, hmm reminds on an issue I read the other day.. try the Known Issues page for lucid alpha see if it rings a bell
<adamplumb> stdisease: thanks that seems to have nudged it along
<stdisease> adamplumb, y-w
<adamplumb> hmm..it seems to be stuck on the "Running 'update-grub'"... status now, though
<adamplumb> this may be related to what happened earlier.  When I tried to boot up the livecd it got stuck on the splash screen.  Rebooting and removing "quiet splash" from the boot line got me to the desktop
<hifi> stdisease: I'll try disabling auto-login, rebooting and re-enabling it again if it helps
<stdisease> adamplumb, whenever it runs update-grub it usually invokes os-prober again.. just keep killing
<adamplumb> is that going to cause problems in other areas?
<ATI-issue> I hope someone can help me on an issue that I am having getting the proprietary ATI drivers going on my Lucid desktop.  I had an Nvidia card until recently and after this change, I can't get the fglrx driver to install.  It wants to remove xorg and has dependency issues
<charlie-tca> AFAIK, ati drivers are not compatible with lucid at this time
<ATI-issue> is there any alternative means to get at least the full resolution on my screen
<ATI-issue> My monitor is capable of 1920x1080 but I am stuck at 1280x1024 right now
<hifi> ATI-issue: use the open source drivers
<hifi> which you should be using right now
<ATI-issue> There is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the machine to mess with at all!
<hifi> check if xrandr outputs any usable modes
<ATI-issue> I tried using xrandr but I was having a bit of trouble with it
<hifi> stdisease: looks like auto-login is borked, after I re-enabled it the problem came back
<hifi> ATI-issue: does xrandr show 1920x1080 as a supported mode?
<ATI-issue> No, highest xrandr shows is 1680x1050
<ATI-issue> and even that doesn't show up in the set display GUI
<ikt> heya guys and girls, my netbook is now failing to resume from 'sleep', after entering the password it just says 'checking...' and never moves from there
<ikt> where should I file a bug report?
<stdisease> ATI-issue, with no Xorg running, as root 'Xorg -configure' to generate a xorg.conf - also try proprietary driver when it's working again
<ATI-issue> ok will do that.  Any comments on when the proprietary driver would be working again?
<hifi> huh, apport tries to report a serious kernel brash bug and asks me if the problem exists with the upstream kernel
<hifi> how the heck would I know when I don't even know what crashed at this point!
<stdisease> ATI-issue, heh when ATI/AMD cares enough... probably no more than 1 month
<stdisease> hifi, welcome to alpha-land
<ATI-issue> I am happy using the open source drivers if I could get the full resolution for the time being.
<charlie-tca> hifi: seems like a kernel issue
<stdisease> ATI-issue, if the resolution doesn't show I doubt you could get, only perhaps if you modify xorg.conf and increase refresh rates. or maybe it's a hard limit with the driver
<stdisease> OR the kernel... OR it's not finding firmware, or or
<ATI-issue> Thanks stdisease.  That narrows it down!  I will mess with the xorg.conf and see what I figure out
<stdisease> Good luck and courage
<hifi> I wouldn't really care about other bugs if the system would even boot correctly
<hifi> at least my huawei modem works better in lucid than karmic
<belak> How is input autodetection working? I thought I saw something about ditching hal in the new version, but I could be mistaken
<ZykoticK9> belak, hal is gone from Ubuntu, but is certainly still present in Kubuntu.  What it's replaced with, I don't know.  How it works, I also don't know.
<belak> Alright.
<belak> The changes page is rather brief on the subject
<ZykoticK9> belak, according to the download page "Lucid Alpha 3 sports full removal of the hal package..." which I have come to learn is only a half-truth
<belak> How is it only a half truth?
<ZykoticK9> it's still a requirement of KDE
<belak> Ah
<duffydack> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/17-featured-applications-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<zniavre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand#New%20GtkThemes  > is that the real new gtk theme ?
<JoshuaL> zniavre, i've heard it will be light coloured
<JoshuaL> so i doubt it
<rww> how exactly does a theme with dark widgets count as "inspired by the idea of light" :\
<ZykoticK9> zniavre, is it just me or does that theme sorta remind you of OSX as well?
<rww> oh, there are two, and one of them is not dark. huzzah.
<JoshuaL> its just a suggestion
<rww> considering that that page seems to be mostly edited by Jono, I think it's one suggestion that's going to be come reality.
<jono> light is coming :)
<rww> jono: Looks nice :)
<jono> :)
<jono> I think it looks sweet :)
<JoshuaL> hmm
<JoshuaL> why are the close button etc. positioned left?
<chris|> will light be in beta1?
<rww> jono: Do you happen to know the name of the font used in the logo designs?
<jono> rww, I don't, sorry
<zniavre> ubuntutiling ?
<zniavre> something around that i guess
<JoshuaL> so is that really going to be the new theme?
<zniavre> i can't confirme but maybe
<duffydack> for me the default themes in all ubuntu`s with the large fonts etc make it look 'dumpy' .. they could do to use a smaller nicer font like liberation or droid.
<JoshuaL> I like Ubuntu's current theme
<duffydack> I know its a much ado about nothing and easily configurable, but as default I think something should be done to make it 'smaller'
<JoshuaL> one thing i hate about the new music store
<JoshuaL> and ubuntu one in general
<JoshuaL> the must have of a creditcard while there are a lot of people with paypal out there
<sebsebseb> Hi
<kklimonda> so apparently we were all wrong and 10.04 got a new logo and theme..
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: Wrong about what? I just joined here
<rww> sebsebseb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<sebsebseb> rww: yes already been on that, because of this http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/03/refreshing-the-ubuntu-brand/
<rww> sebsebseb: Ah. Well, that's what we've been talking about :)
<sebsebseb> I am not impressed by the screen shots, but  I will have to install alpha 3  into a vm and get the updates, before I can properly comment about it.
<sebsebseb> Last time I tried to vm  alpha 3 in Virtualbox the installer ended up crashing basically,  altough I had also been pressing backwards and forward,  not just putting in the info,  and hitting next.
<rww> I dislike dark themes in general, but the light one is pretty nice. Remains to be seen whether it'll replace my beloved Unity :)
<JoshuaL> rww, got a link to you rtheme?
<JoshuaL> i wonder why the close/minimalize buttons are located in the left.
<sebsebseb> rww: same here I don't tend to like dark themes
<charlie-tca> The new theme is not in alpha3
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: indeed, but get the updates
<sebsebseb> and it should be there
<rww> JoshuaL: Unity? It's in gnome-themes-extras (and I didn't make it, I'm just a happy user :)
<charlie-tca> maybe tomorrow, then?
<sebsebseb> the screenshots are of what is in the repo I thought?
<JoshuaL> rww, ah ok
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, i don't think so
<charlie-tca> nope
<JoshuaL> will ubuntu one in 10.04 support symlinks?
<rww> JoshuaL: ( looks like http://imagebin.org/87388 )
<JoshuaL> looks nice rww
<kklimonda> JoshuaL: #ubuntuone would be a better place to ask this question
<JoshuaL> kklimonda, ok
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: jono just told me, that the new theme isn't in the repo yet
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: told me in another channel
<phillw> there is a problem with "disk failing" icon in 10.04 a3
<sebsebseb> jono: So should expect new theme in tommorow's updates?
<jono> sebsebseb, I would think so
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<sebsebseb> jono: ok :)
<danyR> hey jono why don't we have a window picker and the bottom panel neither in the website mockup or new gtk themes?
<jono> danyR, autohide was on
<jono> thats all
<gsmx> jono: On your blog you are not sure about which theme is going to be the default one, but isn't this an obvious choice? If the new tagline is "Light", it would be rather stupid to have a dark theme...
<phillw> does any one have where I should report a bug with the "Failing Disk" notification ?
<jono> gsmx, heh, possibly
<jono> I honestly don't know :)
<artir> the new theme isn't as awesome as i thought :(
<artir> better than human, though
<rww> phillw: That's the one that pops up Palimpsest when you click it?
<artir> and the bootscreen is great
<phillw> rww:  yeah
<danyR> jono: auch, was hoping some awesome news. but ok, still good!
<rww> phillw: What's the bug?
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8911357
<jono> danyR, you are awesome
<jono> that is news :)
<phillw> I have now made a note to keep the width down ;-)
<sebsebseb> artir: A default background similar to the one in 8.10, but of a  Lucid Lynx, would have been good.
<gsmx> the bootscreen is awesome :-) but i must say i'm somewhat dissappointed with the themes... i was hoping for the homosapian or elementary themes
<jono> gsmx, you can always use another theme :)
<zniavre> what is suposed to be displayed with plymouth as default theme ?
<artir> I actually like the background
<jono> zniavre, the boot image
<rww> phillw: For icon placement, I'd probably file against gnome-panel. Palimpsest itself is gnome-disk-utility. I'm not sure what it uses to get SMART data.
<rww> phillw: For actually filing the bug, open a terminal and type ubuntu-bug packagenamehere (e.g. ubuntu-bug gnome-disk-utility)
<danyR> hey jono, what about that "random" panel icon disposition? they are way to far ones from the others!
<jono> danyR, they look fine on my machine
<jono> and I am running Lucid
<danyR> jono: in the screenshots they're really away one from the others...
<jono> sorry, no idea, pal
<danyR> wait, a bit so
<phillw> rww: thanks - I'll give that a try
<knittl> hello
<knittl> did ubuntu change something related to php+apparmor+fopen?
<BUGabundo> morning
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> what ever
 * BUGabundo is tired
<danyR> jono: talking about this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/794944/darktheme.png
<rww> afternoon!
<jono> danyR, I am aware of what you mean
<jono> I don't know about the spacing - looks fine on my current machine
<danyR> Unfortunately in the screenshots looks really unprofessional
<duffydack> my friend says he ran the installer and its downloaded a torrent to download an iso ?
<duffydack> I think he`s been at the sauce again.
<jono> danyR, sorry you think so
<jono> I disagree :)
<kklimonda> jono: any idea if we are going to see a new icons in 10.04? the current look out of place on the screenshots
<jono> kklimonda I doubt the current icons in Lucid will change much
<jono> maybe a little
<danyR> ok, it's probabyle me using karmic for way too much time
<BetaClone> Are there any list of news for ubuntu lucid? I can't find any on Google?
<ZykoticK9> BetaClone, to see what in Alpha 3 visit http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3 or to see the schedule visit wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<BetaClone> ZykoticK9: thanks, ill check it out
<duffydack> ha, my friend got the A3 iso and ran wubi in windows 7, and its getting a torrent iso
<rww> I usually keep an eye on http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<duffydack> thats not right is it?
<rww> duffydack: Wubi downloads from an HTTP server, not over bittorrent, last I used it.
<rww> (though admittedly that was about six months ago)
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> will ubuntu lucid use "nouveau" driver for nvidia?
<rom1v> and being able to enable compiz with this driver?
<duffydack> rww, why download anything?  he`s got the cd
<BUGabundo> duffydack: A3 is so old!
<rww> duffydack: Is he using a version of Wubi configured for Lucid?
<bjsnider> rom1v, yes to the first question and no to the second
<BUGabundo> rom1v: yes
<BUGabundo> but only 2D
<BUGabundo> hey bjsnider
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<duffydack> rww, wubi from the alpha3 cd.... its downloading 9.10
<rom1v> but I read the last nouveau driver can enable 3D, no?
<bjsnider> hey BUGabundo
<danyR> jono: my last question. metacity controls? are lucid going to ship with them? and it isn't editable, that's the odd part :(
<BUGabundo> rom1v: yes
<rww> duffydack: Probably hasn't been updated yet, then. If memory serves, that doesn't usually happen until later in the release cycle than now.
<BUGabundo> but not what we have in archive
<BUGabundo> nor it will be there
<BUGabundo> you have to use PPA from x edgers
<danyR> is lucid*
<rom1v> arf, because it's unstable for lucid?
<BUGabundo> day 3 without gwibber
<rom1v> s/is .../will be unstable when lucid is out?
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> rom1v: that PPA is always very unstalbe
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, does nvidia-vdpau PPA support Lucid?
<BUGabundo> ZOMG
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, yes and no. lucid already has everything you need, but the updated mplayer in the vdpau ppa works better than the one in lucid, which reinhard hasn't refreshed yet
<BUGabundo>     - git update to revert the tab at the bottom change (lp: #509079)
<BUGabundo> major WIN
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, thanks
<agoole> I have a sound problem
<BUGabundo> sooooooooooooo
<BUGabundo> do I need to kill nautilus or something to that that?!
<agoole> all my system sounds work fine, but none of my apps sounds
<agoole> hey, just wanted you to know, about my sound
<agoole> disabling the sound in the bios fixed all my issues,
<agoole> including my application sounds
<milosz3> is it *relatively* safe to upgrade to 10.04 at the moment?
<rww> milosz3: Relative to what?
<milosz3> rww, relative to a stable release
<rww> milosz3: no
<sebsebseb> milosz3: no
<charlie-tca> heh
 * charlie-tca needed that today
<milosz3> guess i'll keep using iTunes for my iPod touch in vmware for a while then
<sebsebseb> milosz3: oh that's why you want to do it I see
<milosz3> yeah
<milosz3> i have some success with ifuse on Karmic
<milosz3> but, just some
<sebsebseb> milosz3: well if you want to get it a bit early,  probably best to wait untill the first beta.  However by getting early, you might find that there is a reason later on to do a clean install of 10.04, as in with the final when it's out.  Also of course whatever OS your running,  your important data should be backed up else where,  plus  harddisks can fail.
<sebsebseb> milosz3: as for that Iphone support,  it's really Gnome that does it not Ubuntu,  also Apple might mess that up later on.
<milosz3> hmm all true
<milosz3> ok thanks for reminding me
<sebsebseb> milosz3: not tommorow, but the next Thursday, is the first beta,  according to the scheduled, and I highly doubt it will be delayed.
<milosz3> ok great
<milosz3> i already did that with previous betas (upgrade to them)
<milosz3> and it always worked out mostly-ok
<milosz3> so i have some faith
<sebsebseb> milosz3: I have started with alpha's a few times before, and  not lasted all the way untill the final release, by upgradeing, without issues
<porter1> Hello, does anyone know how I can go about reversing the big ugly side borders that were added to the elegant dust theme?
<daftykins> hi all, i've noticed my region continues to have a US keyboard layout set as default. i'm logged into my launchpad account right now, what should i do? :)
<daftykins> (to mention it should change)
 * BUGabundo tries to remember who was the dev from gnome-do, that's usually around here
<rww> BUGabundo: DBO?
<BUGabundo> can't remember
<BUGabundo> and #do is empty :(
<BUGabundo> what ever
<BUGabundo> I better file an wishbug
<BUGabundo> for it to pull subscriber lists from my statusnet FOAF
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/do-plugins/+bug/531637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531637 in do-plugins "[wishbug] pull FOAF from StatusNet account" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> there
<daftykins> is it likely to be a reportable bug with the alpha3 CD image that the keyboard layout i selected manually wasn't set correctly on boot? given i see 176MB of updates too
<BUGabundo> I see those daily
<daftykins> sorry was that at me?
<BUGabundo> y
<daftykins> well my point is whether it's worth considering it as a bug, or whether my installation was too out of date already?
<BUGabundo> yes
<daftykins> yes to which? XD
<charlie-tca> daftykins: it is a bug if it is still present after all the updates are applied. but it will not be a bug in alpha3, it will be a bug in lucid
<duffydack> can I upgrade to lucid from a fresh karmic install or do I need to update it first.
<charlie-tca> I would update it first, myself
<daftykins> charlie-tca: since they're things set during installation, would it not be a hard thing to define?
<charlie-tca> You would have to download today's image, and try that one. If the bug is still there, you can report against the image itself
<milosz3> sebsebseb, yeah there were always issues but i somehow managed
 * charlie-tca thinks he is doing too many bugs, now
<milosz3> are there images bootable from USB?
<milosz3> that would save burning a CD or DVD
<milosz3> more enivronmentally friendly :P
<daftykins> charlie-tca: thanks for your help :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> milosz3: I think you have to use something like "USB startup disk creator" and the cd image
<milosz3> charlie-tca, ok i'll search for it thanks
<charlie-tca> np. On the other hand, I do not use usb
<ubuntujenkins> how can I see the boot splash but still use the nvidia restricted driver?
<duffydack> whats the command to upgrade  to lucid ?  do-release?
<duffydack> ah, do-release-upgrade -d
<Andre_Gondim> duffydack, update-manager -c -d
<duffydack> well, this is working.. so ill let it finish
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i'm experiencing freezes/hangs on boot with the new -15 kernel. what debug info should i attach to a bug report?
<Raydiation> cool theme but can you set the close button to the right side too?
<Raydiation> i dont like the mac way to do it
<Steil> anyone having issues on boot with getting dropped to a non-functional login screen?
<syke> I'm trying to use kbluetooth to add a headset
<syke> when it tried to pair with the device, it errors out and says it not an input device
<syke> this process works fine on Ubuntu 9.10 on amd64
<syke> using the gnome bluetooth admin
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> New Dust theme is very ugly :( I hate that bars on left and right side of the window :(
<Steil> ???
<Steil> what bars?
<Nitsuga> Milos_SD, yeah, what bars?
<Milos_SD> I'll get the screenshot in a moment
<Milos_SD> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4793/screenshotgpb.jpg
<Milos_SD> Steil,
<Milos_SD> Nitsuga,
<Milos_SD> you see that light brown thing on the left and right side of the window?
<Milos_SD> Dust in Karmic doesn't have that
<Milos_SD> this new 0.5 version is ugly to me ...
<Nitsuga> Milos_SD, that looks liek a bug. You can ask in #ubuntu-desktop i think
<milosz3> Is the new theming already part of Lucid?
<Viper1432> milosz3,  not yet...or at least as of this morning's updates, not yet.
<milosz3> Viper1432, ok thanks
<Viper1432> notta problem.
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-04
<Robincamethyst> LO all! Any idea when the Light theme is available?
<jpds> Sometime in the coming days.
<Robincamethyst> Want to take a look at it on a desktop; not convinced by the samples yet. Although less brown has to be good.
<kindofabuzz> my volume control in the indicator applet has a red X.
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: and...?
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, just wondering why it does
<rww> kindofabuzz: because it's muted?
<kindofabuzz> rww, nope
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: do you have a mute LED, too?
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, my sound is not muted.
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: ok, but that doesn't answer my question
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, no, the mute LED is not lit. just realized i can't move the slider either
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: what are your default sink and source according to pactl stat?
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, no idea what that is
<rww> kindofabuzz: type `pactl stat` in a terminal, look for the sink and source lines
<kindofabuzz> gottta install the utils, hang on
<kindofabuzz>  when running pactl stat Connection failure: Connection refused
<crimsun> well, that's why you have that indicator
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, what can i do?
<crimsun> figure out why it didn't autospawn or why it was killed?
<crimsun> grep autospawn {/etc/pulse,~}/client.conf
<kindofabuzz> /etc/pulse/client.conf:; autospawn = yes
<plitter> does anyone have something i should read before i try installing alpha 3 on a virtual box?
<plitter> hints and tips and.......... walkthroughs appreciated;)
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: what's the output?
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, Cannot stat /dev/dsp*: No such file or directory for all them
<marenostrum> Hello; in Karmic -for the first time- I dedicated a seperate partion for /home and opt for passphrase protection for it and /home is safely encrypted now. I have my passphrase at hand. Question: Before installling Lucid- should I "unlock" it, remove encryption protection by some means (?) to enable the new release write something needed (i.e. new default folders) to home directory? Or will I be asked for the passphrase during the install process?
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: lsmod|grep ^snd
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387950/
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: you have a Riptide? I'm so sorry.
<rww> hah
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, i guess so. i mean sound works fine though
<nemo> Hey guys.
<nemo> 0.9.13 of Hedgewars will finally support PPC
<nemo> (and, well, mips)
<nemo> is there some particular person I should direct a request at adding those architectures once we do the release?
<crimsun> kindofabuzz: do you have dmesg pastebinned, too?
<kindofabuzz> crimsun, which command?
<crimsun> dmesg
<kindofabuzz> just pastebing dmesg?
<crimsun> yes
<kindofabuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387952/
<kindofabuzz> be back in a few
<kindofabuzz> get anything out of that crimsun?
<lamalex> I'm trying to report apport crashes, but apport is saying I've no network connection and can't contact the crash database
<lamalex> anyone have any idea what that's about?
<rww> lamalex: Launchpad's in readonly mode, that's probably why.
<lamalex> right
<lamalex> that keeps biting me, and I keep forgetting :P
<balas> my CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio] doesn't work under lucid.  its listed under lspci.  i'm not sure what i can do to make it work
<balas> the gnome volume control doesn't list the device
<wers> what's the name of the package for the "light" theme? :)
<plitter> hello i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my virtual box, but its 800x600... and i cant install the guest addition because it was unable to build the kernel module
<plitter> please dont tell me that i was supposed to install the vbox addition in my original computer
<Raydiation> cool theme but can you set the close, minimize and maximze button to the right side too?
<ChogyDan> plitter: did the install fail?  do you have the headers installed?
<plitter> ChogyDan: what u mean?
<ChogyDan> plitter: usually the install will give some sort of error message
<plitter> ChogyDan: k, so it is installed then?
<ChogyDan> I dunno, sorry
<plitter> k
<plitter> thx for trying:)
<wers> Raydiation, yep. somewhere on gconf metacity. do you know what package it is? i want to download the gtk theme
<wers> what's the name of the new theme? is it still "human"?
<Raydiation> wers: hm no :)
<Raydiation> wers: its light
<Raydiation> "light"
<Raydiation> the name
<wers> Raydiation, ooh ok. you know the package name?
<Raydiation> wers: hm no, i dont
<wers> Raydiation, it's on the current alpha already right? i believe, it should be up by now. i
<wers> i'm wondering why I cant find it on the lucid packages. it should be named like "light-gtk-theme"
<Nitsuga> wers, it isn't in the alpha yet
<Nitsuga> it will be in a few days
<Nitsuga> and I thing you will be able to get it from ubuntu-desktop ppa when lauchpad leaves read-only mode
<wers> Nitsuga, oh ok. so it's not downloadable anywhere yet?
<rww> Nitsuga: Launchpad isn't in readonly mode any more
<wgrant> Launchpad has been back for a while now.
<Raydiation> wers: hm i think the theme at the bottom comes pretty close to it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/AlphaThemes
 * wgrant really isn't a fan of the dark bits of the new "Light" widget theme.
<wgrant> The dark gradients are just... wrong.
 * holstein has xubntu karmic on a P3 with 256 :)
<wers> Raydiation, the "new marmol"? i dont think so.. and this is incoming jaunty not lucid
<holstein> sorry about that last post
<holstein> i was scrolled way up the page where that would have been relevant :)
<Raydiation> i personally like new wave the best, default theme on all my gnome installations since it came out
<switchgirl> how do i edit the settings with thunderbird so it has the correct url handeler
<jamalta> Hi there, anyone having any issues with Apache and PHP? I just did an upgrade and Apache segfaults if the PHP module is enabled
<switchgirl> WHERE IS JAVA?
<switchgirl> i NEEEEEEED JAVA
<seanbrystone> i think ubuntu-restricted-extras has java
<Nitsuga> !java | switchgirl
<Nitsuga> !restricted | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ubottu> switchgirl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<switchgirl> Nitsuga, i have it
<switchgirl> it wont work
<Raydiation> switchgirl: what program do you try to run?
<switchgirl> ff
<switchgirl> i need a chat applet
<switchgirl> :(
<Raydiation> hm are you running 64bit?
<Raydiation> and did you restart firefox?
<switchgirl> no 32bit
<switchgirl> it has NX in thecorner left
<Raydiation> switchgirl: install sun-java6-plugin
<Raydiation> -> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Nafai> Is anyone else getting "Maxium number of clients reached" and then things unable to open the display after a while?
<Raydiation> switchgirl: if it is already installed, firefox is not configured right
<switchgirl> Raydiation, it loads
<switchgirl> it crashes
<switchgirl> i cry
<Raydiation> switchgirl: ^^
<Raydiation> i think an ajax chat applet is superior anyway
<switchgirl> it loads it doesnt crash i cant resize it
<Raydiation> switchgirl: you can see if java plugins is installed if you enter this in your url: about:plugins
<switchgirl> IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.8pre (6b18~pre1-1ubuntu1))
<switchgirl> Shockwave Flash
<switchgirl> Adobe Reader 9.3
<switchgirl> VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.29.91)
<Raydiation> switchgirl: its the icedtea plugin
<switchgirl> Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<Raydiation> interesting, they ship the open source version already
<Raydiation> as standard
<vbabiy> Anyone know when the light theme will be rolling out to 10.04
<Some_Person> Is lucid's default theme really going to have a close button not in a corner?
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: where is it?
<Some_Person> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<ChogyDan> so in the top right in those pics...
<Some_Person> No, it's third from the end on the top-left
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: OH, now I see what you mean
<Some_Person> I don't like that idea
<ChogyDan> y
<Some_Person> Because I'll keep clicking the top-right out of instinct and it won't close
<Some_Person> I think I can adjust to top-left though (I worked fine with OS X back in middle school), but third from the end seems really odd
<Some_Person> I think if they want to keep it top-left then the close button should go in the corner
<switchgirl> i run ff in wine aswel as native ubuntu Failed to change to directory '/home/alpha/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox' (No such file or directory) <<or i did
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: I think you will adjust.  I don't like how the shutdown and close window buttons are in different locations, top right and buffered left
<ChogyDan> switchgirl: maybe it is the colon
<Some_Person> Why would you run ff in wine?
<switchgirl> Some_Person, try loading this: http://news.sky.com/skynews/Sky-Live-TV it doesnt stream live
<Some_Person> useragent perhaps?
<ChogyDan> switchgirl: am I watching a non-live stream?
<rycole> Can anyone tell me which PHP version is available from the 10.04 repos? Is it 5.3?
<ChogyDan> rycole: try packages.ubuntu.com or .org or something
<ChogyDan> switchgirl: the stream works for me.  try -restricted-extras?
<rycole> sweet, it is 5.3.
<rycole> thanks. downloading alpha 3 now! :P
<Some_Person> switchgirl: Have you tried using the user agent switcher extension?
<switchgirl> nope
<Some_Person> switchgirl: I'd try that. Set it to FF's windows user agent
<sebsebseb> rww: http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/my-thoughts-on-the-ubuntu-branding-refresh/
<sebsebseb> jono: http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/my-thoughts-on-the-ubuntu-branding-refresh/  yep 4th March, that guy is from New Zealand
<tntc> is there a way to disable rxandr brightness control in gnome-power-manager?  My video card does brightness managment in the hardware (apparantly)
<tntc> and GPM just changes the brightness a second time.
<vlad003> I looked on the Ubuntu Brand wiki page and I saw the new look for Ubuntu. Is the metacity theme the final one or is it a suggestion?
<Kai_> I'm all for ditching Human, but if the replacement is purple and orange... ew.
 * Kai_ shudders
<sebsebseb> Kai_: It seems they are trying to be OS X like.
<Kai_> yeah, ew.
<Kai_> I wonder how many complaints Canonical has gotten so far.
<porter1> Does anyone at all know why the two giant borders were added to the dust theme?
<vlad003> I don't mind the colour scheme
<vlad003> I kind of like it
<DanaG> Raydiation: what theme were you asking about buttons on?
<DanaG> I didn't notice any buttons-on-the-left themes.
<DanaG> (02:49:36 PM) Raydiation: cool theme but can you set the close button to the right side too?
<Kai_> However, the new logo looks awesome.
<sebsebseb> Kai_: 8.10 had such a nice default background,  then 9.04 it's :(  and 9.10 wasn't much better
<Kai_> DanaG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<DanaG> I like it, except for that Copyright symbol.  =þ
<sebsebseb> Kai_: DanaG  http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/my-thoughts-on-the-ubuntu-branding-refresh/
<sebsebseb> which also links to jono's blog entry
<Kai_> sebsebseb: 8.10 wasn't really as awesome as 8.04. No one can deny that Hardy had the best background.
<vlad003> so the metacity theme is final? the one on the wiki
<DanaG> yeah, buttons on the left... bad.
<Kai_> Also, I don't understand why backgrounds can't be related to the version name.
<DanaG> just ask people who make Windowblinds themes.
<sebsebseb> Kai_: well  I helped a woman quite a bit with Ubuntu, and she hated the  Hardy background
<Kai_> sebsebseb: WHAT? why? :o
<sebsebseb> Kai_: since she didn't like orange or whatever it was
<tntc> I'm worried about the bars being the same color like that, among other things.  Compiz wobbly windows tends to tear windo decorations a bit at the top
<Kai_> tntc: that's if you don't have antialiasing
<tntc> o_O really?
<tntc> how do I turn that on?
<tntc> because that freaking drives me NUTS!
<Kai_> I have 16x antialiasing, "Best" texture filter on compiz, "higher performance" opengl settings in nvidia, and it is AWESOME
<Kai_> er
<Kai_> "higher appearance"
<Kai_> mah bad
<DanaG> How do you get the nvidia settings to apply?
<Raydiation> DanaG: the new "light" theme
<DanaG> I'd never managed to get that to work.
<Kai_> DanaG: nvidia-xsettings
<Raydiation> but apparently you can set it with gconf-editor
<Kai_> You don't "apply," it magically changes.
<DanaG> Stupid nvidia doesn't automatically load settings, last time I tried.
<tntc> Kai_: I'll give it a shot.  I wonder if I can do the same with intel graphics.
<Kai_> tntc: No.
<Kai_> intel graphics... er...
<Kai_> sorry, but they suck. =[
<tntc> See, I don't think it's just antialiasing.  Especially since it doesn't seem to happen with emerald.
<Kai_> I used to use a laptop with them, it was horrible. No antialiasing! argh.
<Kai_> tntc: what, really? o.o
<bjsnider> DanaG, the nvidia-settings file in your home directory is applied on startup
<tntc> it's like the window decorations were... I duno, better glued to the windows.
<DanaG> Ah, granted, the last time I tried... was 1.5 years ago.
<sebsebseb> Kai_: then in I think it was Edgy,  that tree background by default, which is pretty nice
<Kai_> It wasn't that great in Jaunty... you had to run "nvidia-settings -l" and then restart compiz...
<sebsebseb> Kai_: I think it was default maybe not
<Kai_> sebsebseb: Crunchy Branch? no, that's debian
<bjsnider> DanaG, .nvidia-settings-rc'
<DanaG> How does it actually load those, though?
<DanaG> does the driver do it?
<DanaG> ubuntu©
<tntc> hey, does DVD playback work in gstreamer again?
<DanaG> yeah, looks like copyright.
<DanaG> what ATI does: /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.
<DanaG> Cryptic, but persistent.
<sebsebseb> Kai_: Cruncy Branch?    anyway a default background similar to the one in 8.10, but of of a Lucid Lynx, that would of been :)
<Kai_> would have.
<sebsebseb> yeah would have
<Kai_> Silly pronunciation, you're affecting how people write =[
<Kai_> Aaaanyway.
<DanaG> should'vvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<sebsebseb> Kai_: whatever I sometimes use the wrong word on IRC.
<DanaG> yeah, the logo on the right looks bad©
<sebsebseb> DanaG: logo on the right?
<DanaG> yeah.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: oh yeah
<DanaG> instead of (circle)ubuntu it's ubuntu©
<sebsebseb> DanaG: next to the Ubuntu
<bjsnider> DanaG, the blob must do it, why?
<DanaG> I was just curious about the NV thing.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: the logo seems ok to me, but that could have been better as well some how
<DanaG> That's one thing I always hated about nvidia: the settings never seemed to stick for me.
<DanaG> I had to manually add nvidia-settings -l  ... and then restart compiz ... before the settings took effect.
<bjsnider> DanaG, i don't know why you keep trying to use the legacy blocs with that tnt2. it's never going to work
<Kai_> It's not ubuntu©, it's ubuntu(ubuntu logo)
<DanaG> bjsnider: I'm not on the legacy topic now; I'm speaking of a laptop with GeForce Go 7600.
<DanaG> LCD died, though -- so I don't use the thing.
<Kai_> GeForce GT 130M in this laptop of awesomeness :D
<DanaG> hmm, got geforce 9? er, 8?
<Kai_> Compiz is smooth and awesomefullness.
<DanaG> =þ
<Kai_> Omg, that's a th.
<DanaG> yeah, GT 130 is really a GeForce 9 is really a GeForce 8.
<sebsebseb> as for the buttons being on the left,  I guess if enough people change, it will go back on the right,  just like how  they were going to remove Open Office from the Netbook Edition,  however since enough people complained it's still in
<Kai_> Or a lowercase beta?
<DanaG> Kai_: visually speaking, it does look like ubuntu©
<Kai_> DanaG: Nah, more like ubuntu®
<DanaG> yeah.
 * h00k begins discussion about controls on the left side and expresses general dislike.
<sebsebseb> ah  that's one thing typing  the wrong word sometimes,  because I did it,  that's another typing wrong word like typeo.  above  that's  complain not change.
<DanaG> h00k: welcome to the party.
<h00k> DanaG: I figured.
<Kai_> normally there isn't a superscript © after the word but instead an ®
 * DanaG also wonders: why the heck does nvidia even BOTHER releasing drivers that do nothing but segfault?
<h00k> I'm hoping that's a mockup and not necessarily the default look.
<Raydiation> DanaG: he, my laptop got 7600go too
<Kai_> DanaG: They work fine for me. Is your card supported? Look at the package description and see if your card is in the list.
<Kai_> The package description of the nvidia drivers, I mean.
<sebsebseb> h00k: oh right you missed it and I messed up anyway, so  basically what I just put here well tried to put here is this.   if  enough people complain about  the buttons being on the left,  they will probably put them on the right.  Just like how quite a lot of people complained about how they were going to remove Open Office from  the netbook edition,  and so it's still in.
<DanaG> Kai_: I have two topics here: nvidia-settings rant, about the GeForce 7 series.  Legacy drivers rant, about a *cough*oneplusoneequalsFOUR* MX.
<Kai_> ...o_O?
<h00k> sebsebseb: yeah, I did follow the whole netbook-openoffice dealio.
<DanaG> my gripe with nvidia is that it never applied settings on login, last time I tried it.
<DanaG> er, the modern-card gripe is that.
<sebsebseb> h00k: they are trying to make Ubuntu be like OS X, that's not a good thing
<sebsebseb> h00k: Ubuntu should be well Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> h00k: not try and look like some other OS
<h00k> the rest is slick, I really like it, just not the button placement
<DanaG> And if I were to get a new system soon... I'd get one with Mobility FirePro M5800.
<sebsebseb> h00k: with the exception of other  Gnome  Linux distros of course
<Kai_> "Lolz! Let's stand out and be different from other operating systems! *copies osx by putting the window decoration buttons on the left side*" // Bad Canonical, bad!
<Kai_> But maybe Canonical didn't make the "light" theme
<sebsebseb> h00k: the background is like OS X as well,  I would have much prefered a background similar to the one in 8.10, of a Lucid Lynx
<sebsebseb> h00k: ,but of a Lucid Lynx, above
<DanaG> oh, and one place where ATI is way better than NV: on PowerPC.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> nice article title: http://www.techeye.net/software/amd-and-nvidia-bitchfight-over-open-source-support
<h00k> I don't mind the wallpaper, and I understand the theme is easily changeable, I just don't know if users, particularly new users, will like the button placement
<sebsebseb> h00k: yes those buttons on the left is a pretty bad idea
<sebsebseb> h00k: most of Ubuntu's users come from Windows,  and they are used to having such buttons on the right.
<sebsebseb> h00k: plus the other Gnome Linux distros will still have them on the right
<h00k> sebsebseb: well, and that's just how gnome generally does it.
<DanaG> ubuntu® looks unfriendly to me, with that symbol and all.
<DanaG> =þ
<sebsebseb> DanaG: Explain?
<DanaG> That superscript logo looks like a registered-trademark symbol, instead of a company logo.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: yeah a bit I guess
<h00k> except it's not
<sebsebseb> h00k: yep
<DanaG> Still reeks of it to me, though.
<DanaG> Windows® Vista
<DanaG> not sure that's correct, though.
<DanaG> interesting: http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg
<DanaG> <crickets chirping>
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I must admit, I do really like the purple.
<DanaG> =þ
<crimsun> I wonder how many people are thinking "zomg os x"
<DanaG> if they want a knockoff... they could at least do a GOOD knockoff.
<DanaG> like that one I just linked.
<DanaG> Not el-cheapo knockoff.
<andre_pl> I'm looking for an excuse to try out lucid... is there a list of highlights that are currently implemented?
<DanaG> er, bigger issue is the controls-on-the-left and that ubuntu® superscript.
<DanaG> er, supe®script.
<DanaG> random question: which is more amusing?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/iamoled.avi  www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/iamoled-yakety.avi
<DanaG> =þ
<sebsebseb> DanaG: don't feel like going on those, and it's obviously off topic, and so
<sebsebseb> !ot | DanaG
<ubottu> DanaG: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: as for your other link,  uh right ok whatever at that.
<DanaG> the "odnt" one is a theme called "Sabertooth".
<sebsebseb> DanaG: the top bar in that screen shot,  I thought  Windows 7
<DanaG> yup, it is.
<DanaG> But, it's an example of "good knockoff" -- and even has buttons on the right.
<arand> So the controls-on-right is going to be theme-dependend? or over-arching?
<DanaG> er, left?
<arand> mm, yea...
<sebsebseb> DanaG: I am glad I changed my mind about the videos, well I would of gone on them later I expect anyway.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: Rather interesting videos,  I woudn't say funny though,  but nice to watch yeah.
<sebsebseb> and the sound with them which is ok as well
<DanaG> First one is the original.  Came with my music player to show off the screen's brightness.  Second one is me splicing different audio in.  anyway, at that, enough off-topic. =þ
<andre_pl> beta1 comes out tomorrow?
<crimsun> andre_pl: 18 Mar
<Damascene> good morning,
<sjuxax> Hi. Can someone tell me why the new default theme moved the window controls to top-left?
<Damascene> sjuxax, are you using alpha 3?
<sjuxax> No. I saw the new buttons on the Ubuntu wiki and want to know the reasoning behind the change.
<Damascene> where?
<rww> Damascene: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<Damascene> that is only in the screen shot taker windows
<DanaG> http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/my-thoughts-on-the-ubuntu-branding-refresh/
<vish> the metacity buttons on the left is nothing more than trying to copy OSX :/
<DanaG> /usr/lib/couchdb/bin/couchjs: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Your blog post or just one you found interesting?
<DanaG> just one I read.
<Damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388069/
<Damascene> what does that mean?
<DanaG> what is this "desktop couch" thing?  I don't want furniture sitting on my desk!  =þ
<ZykoticK9> Having that "ubuntu-artwork" just sitting in my Update Manager... seems like such a tease
<rww> DanaG: Database backend for things like Ubuntu One
<DanaG> All I've seen it do is hammer my CPU.
<rww> DanaG: I think I nuked it (and Ubuntu One) with no ill effects.
<sjuxax> Does Canonical have any of its own focus groups or anything to justify that change?
<sjuxax> Also, aren't the controls reversed from the OS X position? OS X close is furthest left, here it is furthest right, although the controls are same spotted
<sjuxax> or am I remembering that wrong?
<rww> sjuxax: correct, it's different from OS X
<DanaG> Which makes it all the more "fail".
<sjuxax> Seriously
<ZykoticK9> ahhh - people have the new theme already?
<sjuxax> What is with this? Can we be loud enough to prevent them from pushing with that?
<Jordan_U> sjuxax, Supposedly they actually setup sessions where they just watch users using Ubuntu, I don't know how often they do that though.
<sjuxax> Jordan_U: Right, that's fine, that's usability testing. I hope there is sufficient data to justify this because it breaks every convention users are used to
<rww> ZykoticK9: no, they're going off of wiki screenshots
<sjuxax> including existing Ubuntu users
<ZykoticK9> rww, ahhh thanks
<Jordan_U> sjuxax, Canonical can be hard headed, but software store did get renamed to software center ( which I didn't think would happen ) from community pressure.
<sjuxax> That's encouraging I guess.
<Jordan_U> Will lucid be including mp3 support by default? It would seem kind of odd to have to install it separately before you can use the music store.
<arand> Jordan_U: Rhytmbox will have a plugin afaik
<DanaG> hah, on my netbook, the leftmost dropdown-box of the login screen actually hangs 3/4 of the way off the screen.
<DanaG> And the rightmost dropdown-box has the accessibility icon OVERLAPPING it.
<Ian_Corne> Anyone else got ubuntu-artwork broken atm?
<rww> Ian_Corne: yep. It's depending on a package that doesn't exist yet.
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<arand> a theme thingy for empathy more precisely.
<rww> adium-theme-ubuntu, more precisely ;P
<arand> Indeed, which seems was published, but hasn't made it out into the repos yet..
<DanaG> grr, stupid gwibber... froze and crashed when I tried to add facebook... and then showed it in the thing 3 times (since I'd tried 3 times).
<sjuxax> What is gwibber
<DanaG> a thingy for facebook and twitter and such.
<DanaG> [error] [<0.597.0>] Uncaught error in HTTP request: {exit,normal}
<Andre_Gondim> my gwibber doesn't shows any updates in main windows
<DanaG> so far all I've seen it do is devour CPU time.
<torasuku> I assume the alphas don't have the new themes yet?
<rww> torasuku: correct
<DanaG> great, stupid couchdb.
<sjuxax> DanaG: WHAT IS GREAT ABOUT COUCHDB RIGHT NOW
<arand> I'm guessing it will land in time for beta, or thereabouts..
<DanaG> huh?  is that a question, or a statement?  and STOP YELLING.
<sjuxax> man sometimes I feel like yelling, ok? don't tell me what to do
<sjuxax> It's a question
<DanaG> What's so great?  Nothing.  it sucks.
<DanaG> It just sits there eating cpu time, and doing nothing.
<DanaG> Stupid furniture.
<rww> DanaG: Think of it more of squatteronyourcouchdb!
<Viper1432> couchdb = a place to sit while filing bug reports about it.  currently crashes constantly over here.
<DanaG> mmyeah, couchdb fails.
<DanaG> and so does empathy.
<DanaG> offers to import my accounts from pidgin, so I click apply.
<DanaG> Dialog closes, nothing happens.  Go back to accounts, and none exist.
<Surrador> GNAA member DiKKy, on loan from NATO class dunce Norway, as if on cue dumped
<Surrador> a 55 gallon drum of whipped semen into the Justice Department's Martin Luther
<Surrador> King, Jr. meditative koi pond. As carp drowned in the sticky mucosal fluid,
<Surrador> DiKKy took the microphone from a timecop overcome by emotion at the sacrifice
<Surrador> of so much precious gay nigger seed. "Gummy bears make it taste like rubber
<Surrador> cement - no, that's not a pun. And salmon, of course," said DiKKy, "which makes
<Surrador> it taste oily. Oh, and here's a big no-no: asparagus.  Yucky."
<rww> !ops | Surrador
<ubottu> Surrador: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sjuxax> votekick Surrador
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<rww> Amaranth: thanks
<Ian_Corne> boo still get the old boot screen :(
<rgl> hi.
<Andy80> I was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand I mean... are you serious?
<BUGabundo_remote> morninguetto
<Semitones> seriously
<BUGabundo_remote> I got to read that _better_
<BUGabundo_remote> see if it agrees with my POV
<BUGabundo_remote> if I stay or  if I move
<Andy80> a simple thing: do you think that moving "minimize/maximize/close" buttons on the left will make new users life easier?
<Andy80> do you think that removing the icon from the windo title bar is it good?
<Andy80> it looks like OSX style
<Semitones> I don't know what they were thinking
<Semitones> I mean, how HIGH do you have to be to come up with that
<zniavre> Andy80, in one way keeping tp the right is like windows style
<zniavre> tp>to *
<Andy80> people can move from windows to Linux
<Andy80> I know some people who did this
<Andy80> but I really don't know anyone that moved from OSX to Linux!
<Andy80> who has money to spend in Apple products will never switch to Linux
<Andy80> keep it in mind
<Semitones> One of the things I liked about GNOME right off the bat was how much it felt like os x
<Semitones> and that was back in 2006
<Andy80> maybe lot of Ubuntu UI designer are OSX lover then..
<zniavre> does gwibber work on your install ?
<BUGabundo_remote> zniavre: decktop couch db is broken at the moment
<BUGabundo_remote> so, no, gwibber isn't working right now
<BUGabundo_remote> hasn't been for the last 4 days
<zniavre> its what is saying apport that s right
<Jordan_U> Andy80, I switched from OSX to linux.
<dichtbijzee> what about these new themes, when are they coming to lucid, i have updated just now and cant seem to find them. today being the uifreeze and all.
<zniavre> today is24hours long
<zniavre> :o)
<dichtbijzee> ok, ill check back tonight
<dichtbijzee> thnx
<rye> Hello. Is anybody experiencing any errors with Qemu/KVM for Linux guests on 10.04 ?
<indus> !nfo gimp
<indus> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4308 kB, installed size 12548 kB
<indus> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rye> Additionally is someone running Lucid with /home on a separate partition, have you encountered the hangs with "Waiting for /home [SM]" displayed in plymouth ?
<indus> rye, what is plymouth
<indus> never seen it
<rye> indus, the graphical boot replcacement for usplash
<indus> i know
<indus> but i havent seen it
<rye> indus, and you are running separate /home partition, right?
<indus> anyways i have /home separate but havent seen error you see
<indus> si
<indus> i mean yes
<indus> actually all i see is a blinking cursor before xsplash starts
<indus> and yesterday i did something and now no gui
<rye> indus, hm, what other partitions are located not on / ? I have /boot, /home, /var, /usr and /opt ...
<indus> well, only / and /home i have
<rye> the real problem is I can not find out what causes /home not to be mounted... it just hangs and does not react to anything but magic sysrq...
<indus> anyways iam reformatting today cause iam moving this to production status  :)
<rye> and it took me 5 reboots to get here :)
<MindVirus> Hey.
<indus> rye, probably a udev issue
<MindVirus> Will the notifications area be deprecated?
<indus> rye, frankly its too complex for me to help
<indus> everyone having plymouth here?
<indus> i dont see it
<rye> indus, might be, but I can't get mountall to write any logs, even with syslog being selected and recompiled...
<indus> of courSe ATI 4850 CARD with radeon drivers
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<rye> ok, will reboot once more. If that does not work (and KVM is still broken) then I will file the bug... at least about something.
<indus> MindVirus, i dont know
<rye> since KVM is critical for testing stuff :)
<indus> rye, kvm?
<rye> indus, kernel virtual machine - kvm/qemu vm
<MindVirus> Does anyone else?
<indus> doh !
<rye> indus, all my vms died
<MindVirus> Why are there two notification areas?
<indus> MindVirus, i dont have gui
<MindVirus> indus: That's a shame.
<indus> guys can you help? i removed ubuntu desktop now cant install it
<rye> MindVirus, what do you mean by _two_ notification area?
<rye> s
<indus> says smbclient dependency umnet
<indus> unment
<MindVirus> rye: There's the one that has the network connections thing.
<MindVirus> The old-school one.
<MindVirus> And the new one that has bluetooth, rhythmbox, volume, and social stuff.
<rye> MindVirus, ah, those are indicator-applets. Not all apps support indicator api, that's why probably we will have two types of notification icons
<MindVirus> rye: There will be two types?
<MindVirus> Why the transition to indicator-applets?
<rye> MindVirus, Because every application tends to implement its own way of working with its icon.
<rye> MindVirus, and the API is compatible with KDE i believe. ok
<rye> i need to reboot, wish me luck
<MindVirus> rye: It's compatible with KDE and not GNOME.
<MindVirus> Wow.
<MindVirus> That is a stupid design decision.
<MindVirus> Doing anything because of something that used to be named Kool Desktop Environment is just silly.
<MindVirus> Hmm, on second thought, it may be fairly smart, as this way interfaces will be unified.
<MindVirus> Does anyone have any luck with gwibber?
<MindVirus> It doesn't run at all here.
<MindVirus> Hello again, rye.
<MindVirus> Do you have any luck with gwibber?
<rye> MindVirus, there is a biiig issue with desktopcouch at the moment
<MindVirus> What's that?
<rye> MindVirus, gwibber depends on desktopcouch and recent "release" broke it. If you start dc you will find out that it segfaults eventually due to not thread-safe calls
<rye> We have it "fixed" but it is not yet released
<MindVirus> I see.
<MindVirus> You're a dev?
<rye> MindVirus, I am in ops team in the neighbor project (ubuntuone)
<rye> MindVirus, ubuntuone uses desktopcouch as well and for some reason it is more successful than gwibber in getting info from it.
<MindVirus> rye: Will Ubuntu One ever support custom directories?
<MindVirus> As in, a custom Ubuntu One directory?
<rye> MindVirus, it is now :)
<MindVirus> rye: Where can I change it?
<rye> MindVirus, this is not yet released as a stable release but it is working now. Also there is no UI for that, only command-line capability
<rye> MindVirus, I believe there are nightly builds that can be used to test that. And these files in custom dirs are not yet available via the web ui, it is being reworked as well
<MindVirus> rye: Will Ubuntu One include the ability to save settings, as in ~/.* (obviously not .ssh and dirs like that)?
<rye> MindVirus, sorry, don't think I understand your question
<MindVirus> rye: Think about ~/.*.
<MindVirus> All folders in the home directory that start with .
<MindVirus> Those are the folders in which settings are stored.
<rye> MindVirus, if you add, say .directory as UDF (user-designated folder) then upon sync the other pc will get that directory at the same location (the path relative to your $HOME  is used), so... yes.
<MindVirus> What I would like is for Ubuntu One to automatically save all settings folders.
<MindVirus> rye: That is stupid and a waste.
<MindVirus> rye: I mean ALL .*.
<MindVirus> That should be included as a feature.
<rye> MindVirus, incuding thumbnails?
<MindVirus> rye: What thumbnails?
<MindVirus> rye: Obviously not thumbnails.
<MindVirus> rye: Obviously not .ssh.
<rww> So you end up with a whole bunch of exceptions, will probably still end up catching passwords anyway, and get huge amounts of whining when that happens. No thanks :)
<rye> MindVirus, including .osd notification logs, macromedia flash cache, .metacity cache, .gvfs mounted directories, .fontconfig cache, .ccache ?
<MindVirus> Ignore all exceptions.
<MindVirus> Those are not settings, obviously.
<MindVirus> I don't literally mean "all folders in the home folder that start with '.'".
<rww> Then why did you say that :\
<MindVirus> I mean "all settings files and folders".
<MindVirus> rww: It is easy to understand what I'm talking about. I wouldn't understand if someone said "settings files".
<rww> Hell, even .gconf has passwords in it when insane applications -- like rhythmbox plugins -- put them there.
<rye> MindVirus, the problem is that "setting dir" is no different from "other dir" and some settings will definitely not work on other computers because you might even have different logins on different machines
<MindVirus> rye: Well, first, settings dirs mostly start with ".".
<rye> MindVirus, ls -l .metacity - dot-dir, but definitely not "settings"
<MindVirus> rww: You can put a password into anything. There are some documents that are intended to be kept secret. Anything in .gconf is not sensitive.
<MindVirus> I may be overgeneralizing.
<MindVirus> There can, perhaps, be a whitelist.
<rye> MindVirus, I believe it is better to have the control on what to sync than to sync something extremely sensitive to a pc that can be easily accessed by someone you don't want to share files with.
<MindVirus> "Include settings files? Y/N" could be in the Ubuntu One settings dialog. Under that could be "Except these directories:".
<MindVirus> rye: That's why the option should be available.
<rww> distinguishing non-sensitive "settings files" from sensitive passwords/private keys/whatever and cache files is non-trivial.
<rye> MindVirus, The application does not say "this is a setting file" to any part of the system when it creates the directory
<MindVirus> Include a disclaimer!
<MindVirus> "This may upload dangerous information."
<rye> MindVirus, that's why there is a XDG config directories, by default - .config - but not all aps want to put their configs there
<MindVirus> rye: You can have a whitelist.
<MindVirus> ".config" can be a directory in it.
<rye> MindVirus, Imagine background setting - /usr/share/backgrounds/nicepic.jpg. But another machine might not have this file at all, so that the setting is synced but that is of no use.
 * rye believes background is somewhere in .gconf
<rww> it is
<MindVirus> Can my suggestion possibly be done, theoretically?
<rye> MindVirus, applications can start saving their preferences in couchdb but that obviously requires couchdb... and this is not a standard, only gwibber has implemented that
<MindVirus> Hmm. Perhaps because I don't have it installed, Gwibber is not running?
<rye> MindVirus, it can be done once a) all applications start writing configuration in one place, b) applications start storing configuration in couchdb. And I don't feel the second one is good, since while that has a 'wow, the settings are already here', couchdb does not really suited for such kind of data.
<MindVirus> rye: You don't believe, even theoretically, it's possible otherwise?
<MindVirus> I do.
<MindVirus> Have a whitelist; don't include certain lines in certain files in the whitelist.
<MindVirus> But I get your point.
<rye> MindVirus, otherwise it will require hunting for application settings that can change between releases and easily break all the instances if it did it in a wrong way. There is no standard for application "setting". Applications are free to choose whatever format is best for them
<MindVirus> When is the art drop?
<MindVirus> I understand.
<MindVirus> Do you know when the art drop is?
<MindVirus> No?
<MindVirus> In Ubuntu Netbook Edition, is there any way to change the ordering of Favorites?
<MindVirus> Any way to add a folder to favorites?
<sanderqd> so is there a ppa with the new theme yet? :-)
<rye> is there a new theme? :)
<rww> rye: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<rww> sanderqd: Not to my knowledge, no. I imagine it'll appear in the main repositories sometime soon, though.
<rye> o_O
<sanderqd> ok, cool
<rye> ooo shiney!
 * Andy80 don't like it :\
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is that "new theme" (http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/ubuntu-dumps-the-brown-introduces-new-theme.ars) for real or are they just showing a mockup there?
<om26er> rapha: thats real
<rapha> omg
<rye> rapha, the branding is real for sure, and I was adviced that there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand :)
<rapha> i mean i'm all for changing the current look, but ...
<rapha> what's with the mac rip-off everywhere?
<rapha> also moving the windows buttons to the upper left corner violates fitt's law
<om26er> rapha: that's people just ranting
<rapha> nah take a mac screenshot and compare them
<rapha> you'll see it's not just ranting without reason
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm... i hadnt noticed that new button location
<rapha> but the worst thing rly is the buttons on the left instead the right corner
<rapha> and maybe the button icons
<rww> The worse-than-that thing is that the close button is still on the right side of the group of three buttons.
<rapha> as the lower panel has been removed, the "minimize" button basically points nowhere
<rww> so it's not in the corner of the window any more. which is just weird.
<rapha> and the maximise button's icon (^) is misleading since maximising is also in the x and not only the y direction
<rapha> yeah that too rww
<rapha> what i absolutely *love* is that they seem to have used Shiki Colors for a base theme
<viliny> how is this like a mac?
<viliny> im not questioning, im asking :)
<indus> whats shiki colors? they have a monopoly on colors?
<indus> its purple
<viliny> he said _S_hiki _C_olors which leads me to believe it's the name of a theme
<rapha> viliny: button location, only a top and no bottom panel, the introduction of purple, rounded window corners
<rye> erm... rapha - do you know where the bottom panel went and where are the buttons for open applications are now?
<rapha> indus: Shiki Colors is one of the most widely used set of replacement themes for Linux ... Mint even uses it by default
<rapha> rye: nah trying to find it out right now ... maybe they've adopted something finder-like
<viliny> rapha, it's only slightly rounder that what i already have... but button placement is weird yeah
<viliny> and i haven't associated purple with mac before, haven't really seen much of them either though
<rapha> "These designs are still at a relatively early stage and will undergo further refinement prior to the official release." AAAAAH!
<rapha> good!
<rapha> viliny: the default wallpaper on macs is purple
<indus> rapha, i dont like it personallyy
<om26er> this theme supports csd
<viliny> yeah that just looks boring, hope they make it cooler - i downloaded a lucid lynx alternative iso yesterday and thought it was vanilla lynx but turns out it was some ubuntu studio theme and stuff... i quite liked that one
<rapha> viliny: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/82/Snow_Leopard_Desktop.png
<rapha> om26er: what's csd?
<om26er> rapha: client side window decorations
<om26er> cody russel wrote on a chromium bug report that new theme in lucid will be csd enabled
<rapha> ah k
<viliny> okay yeah, i definetly see your point when putting these two side by side rapha
<viliny> what does that mean really?
<viliny> i thought all decorations were... client side?
<om26er> viliny: that means that the application can draw the window border, its not compelled to use the window border of the theme, correct me if I am wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a feature?
<viliny> yeah i don't either, thats why im asking... but that sentence doesn't make me understand it any better :)
<viliny> Ah, now i get it
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> now, the BOOT screen RLY rocks
<rapha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=boot.png
<rapha> seems to take a hint from Haiku
<viliny> Wouldn't that lead to alot of inconsistencies in the gui if every program can decide what they want to wear?
<viliny> rapha, i use linux so i don't have to see boot screens too often :O)
<om26er> viliny: but things will get for chromium browser
<om26er> *better
<viliny> yeah hey, i was a bit weirded out by the fact that firefox in lynx used yahoo customized start page... whats up with that?
<rapha> viliny: yeah, i usually just suspend the computer as well, but if booting and returning from suspend would take an equal amount of time like they claim it will soon be, then why not shut down
<om26er> viliny: thats probably something you already know
<viliny> rapha, yeah... open programs maybe
<viliny> om26er, no im really clueless, why switch from google to yahoo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> viliny: yahoo and canonical have a deal. aiui.
<om26er> reasons
<viliny> just seems like a step down from a working product, thanks for clarifying Kamping_Kaiser
<rapha> viliny: well yeah ... depends on your style of work then. i need a clean slate mostly when i sit in front of the computer.
 * om26er read somehwere there will be a startpage for google too
<Kamping_Kaiser> viliny: the search thingy in the corner of firefox can still be set to google
<om26er> ya
<viliny> i don't work with mine rapha - got windows xp at work (altough running a virtualbox with debian inside which is actually how im running this irc client as well) and 3 ubuntu boxes at home - made the transition to stop using windows altogether early this week and it's going great.
<om26er> any one using new theme of empathy? fonts are too small here
<rapha> viliny: good to hear!
<viliny> tried to run nomachine nx and turbovnc with virtualGL from work so i could fiddle around with some games from work today but that didn't really end as i planned :)
<rye> om26er yes, small fonts :(
 * om26er_dc files a bug
<rye> om26er i believe it tries to be like gwibber ubuntu theme... but, since I cannot start gwibber I can't compare...
<Ng> has anyone tried connecting to an SMB share in lucid?
<Daviey> Ng: If you think you have a bug that you want reproduced, i'll test it.. but otherwise i cba :)
<om26er> rye: gwibber dont start for most people
<Ng> Daviey: well I just can't connect to a share that I think used to work, but I'm not really seeing any logging on either end telling me what's going on
<rye> om26er, i know, I will try to get an ETA for dc update from desktopcouch people today... the code was committed yesterday that fixes dbus handling but it is not yet released :(
<rye> when they wake up
<Daviey> Ng: i'll bet subnet or iptables :)
<om26er> rye: it starts if you work hard
<om26er> almost after 5-8 tries from terminal after small intervals gwibber starts
<rye> om26er, yes, if you are lucky and dbus client does not segfault with python  :)
<sidh> Greetings gentlemen
<indus> hi i removed evolution and it removed ubuntu desktop
<om26er> indus: no problem
<indus> now i cant instal it and says depends smbclient but it wont be installed
<sidh> i'm still having irregular problem with virtualbox and 2.6.33 kernel with lucid amd64
<sidh> is there a way to choose a kernel at boot, or do i have to midify menu.lst ?
<om26er>  2.6.32 is officially supported for lucid so no support here i guess?
<sidh> yes so i would like to boot on that one, but at boot prompt with grub 2 i have no choice
<rww> indus: You removed evolution-data-server. Removing evolution itself doesn't remove ubuntu-desktop.
<sidh> i have nfsclient freeze too
<om26er> ubottu: !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<arand> sidh: do you not get a boot menu when holding down shift on boot, or do you not have the old kernel installed?
<indus> rww, yes data server, i dont wnat anything evolution on system
<indus> rww, so what can i do now , without ubuntu-desktop updates will be affected i hear
<om26er> indus: try removing evolution-data-server-common . warning dont press yes
<indus> and its already giving me some dependency error
<Kamping_Kaiser> indus: you're going to miss a fair bit of gnome too
<indus> yes i removed gnome panel indicator applet and stuff too
<indus> so now what
<indus> om26er, what you mean dont press yes
<rww> indus: Now, you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and educate yourself on what evolution-data-server does before removing it :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> ++
<indus> rww, ? i cant apt-get
<om26er> indus: it removes alot of stuff
<rww> indus: then figure out why smbclient can't install...
<om26er> actually that removes thing you already removed
<indus> rww, it says smbclient depends on samba common version but some other version is to be installed
<rww> indus: pastebin the output...
<indus> rww, thats at home , so maybe later tonight
<indus> :)
<indus> ok another question, i cant see any pmouth with ly superceding the p\
<om26er> me too
<indus> a cursor blinks then goes to xsplash
<om26er> indus: using nvidia?
<indus> but the fonts look nice and sharp and anti aliased
<indus> ATI RADEON 4850
<sidh> arand,as i found the solution, as i had no other OS, my /etc/default/grub was configured for not showing anything, i reconfigured it ans ran update-grub
<sidh> i'm rebooting now to see the effects
<sidh> thanks anyway
<arand> sidh: Odd.
<arand> sidh: ah, right, that is by design yea, and normally booting with shift pressed will show the menu if it's hidden
<eminor> hello! is the new design of lucid lynx with new logo etc. already present in the alpha version or will it be included later?
<rww> eminor: It's not present yet, no.
<arand> eminor: Guess is it will land around first beta
<eminor> ok, thank you
<eminor> i have seen that the window buttons will be on the left side, is it true that they cannot be switched to the right?
<ubuntujenkins> you use to be able to switch them http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/switch-the-closemaximizeminimize-buttons-to-left-side-in-ubuntu/ this link tells you how to move them to the left so you can use it to move them to the right
<eminor> thanks!
<ubuntujenkins> also the theme might land today as it is the user interface frezze https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ubuntujenkins> np eminor
<eminor> nice, i will install it tomorrow in my vbox and test it :)
<eminor> the new design and logo looks really great i think.. good work! :)
<ubuntujenkins> I am constantly updating my computer to check if it has been released
<indus> ubuntujenkins, if not today, then in a day or 2
<ubuntujenkins> i just hope its soon :-)
<rye> Mac file manager window near Light theme window screenshot of Nautilus: http://img.skitch.com/20100304-f82gyybh38cexw2nkqsekqa6jk.jpg
<bjsnider> rye, newsflash: there's nothing new or original and everybody is copying off everybody else
<vish> bjsnider: newsflash: Thats^ the excuse someone give when not being able to come up with something new ;)
<vish> gives*
<vish> bjsnider: not that there is anything wrong in copying , there must be a good reason to copy ;)
<rye> bjsnider, no, I haven't finished my sentence :)... The thing is that the useful area is decreased because the buttons are huge.
<bjsnider> vish, ok, come up with something new. then we'll talk
<bjsnider> invent something so new that nobody's ever seen anything like it before
<vish> bjsnider: as i said , if they have a reason to copy it is good.. else it is just to copy
<zniavre> keeping button to right side is copying windows no ?
<bjsnider> right
<vish> zniavre: it was the same old way , why change now?
<bjsnider> you're always going to be doing something somebody else did
<zniavre> to make some half/half and put button sin the middle
<vish> bjsnider: nothing is wrong with change , but justify it thats all , if you are simply changing it for the sake of changing , it is stupid
<zniavre> vish,  you so not like it ?
<zniavre> so/do *
<vish> zniavre: as of now , i see no reason to like it.. :) it will just make me change my usage pattern for no reason..
<vish> zniavre: ofcourse , you have been using it for a long time ;)
<rye> bjsnider, the Mac guy i talked to feels ok about the theme itself, but he noted that gnome elements are larger than they need to be... And noted that might be a problem with netbooks.
<rye> bjsnider, I like the theme very much... well, the screenshots of the one :)
<zniavre> i really like the panel icons
<vish> rye:  zniavre: bjsnider: they are still user testing it , so it is not final anyway [yet]
<rye> vish, true. But I remember there were compact themes somewhere on the gnome-look, right?
<bjsnider> rye, ask the mac guy if he knows a sun guy and if that guy has an opinion about apple copying their whole GUI off project looking glass
<vish> ^lol
<rye> bjsnider, :-D ... That was not meant to be a comparison of visual styles and that someone copied something, that was just a comparison of the available screen estate
<aVirulence> hi all. I'm having problems with my digital audio since upgrading to the 10.04 alpha. Digital audio (via s/pdif) has been a bit tricky for a while (since I had to restart /etc/init.d/alsa.. before it would work). Since there's no more alsasound, I cannot restart it and I cannot get sound to work. It works fine over my headphones though..
<rye> ... he cited https://robots.org.uk/stuff/WordToolbars.jpg as a comparison
<aVirulence> does anyone have an idea about this problem?
<bjsnider> rye, i understaand what you're saying
<bjsnider> canonical is limited by the requirements of gtk at the moment
<bjsnider> gtk is getting an overhaul just like gnome itself
<bjsnider> rye, did you see the mockups of the potential gnome 3 theme?
<bjsnider> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/02/task-pooper-could-revolutionize-gnome-desktop.ars
<rye> bjsnider, no, not yet, actually I have not seen the Brand themes until rww pointed that out here :)
<bjsnider> there are mockups at that link i just posted
<Dr_Willis> 'could-revolutionize' - or be a total flop. :)
<bjsnider> it will revolutionize it if the thing is useful
<Dr_Willis> seems over the last few years the things the revolutnize.. are always suprise things :P
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.. Updateing today. and gettting an depenecy issue.
<Dr_Willis> libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu3) but 2.11.1-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Dr_Willis> Ive never seen the term 'PreDepends' befor like that
<bjsnider> libc6-i686 needs to be rebuilt against the ubuntu4 libc6
<bjsnider> which it probably is. just wait a while
<Dr_Willis> its suggesting a apt-get -f install. but libc6 is like a very imporntant... :) so yea.. Im waiting....
<Dr_Willis> It pays to have patience
<bjsnider> pay-shents
<Dr_Willis> I will admit the testing of this release has been a Lot smoother then the last release
<superdump> has there been any development to allow user configuration of the notify osd popup durations?
<bjsnider> no
<superdump> :/
<superdump> maybe i'll take a look at it sometime
<superdump> also, any work to allow there to be multiple messages displayed in a stack rather than having a queue and only displaying one at a time?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I think ive seen them stack.. but i rarely get any messages....
<superdump> i've sometimes randomly seen a 'stack' of 2
<superdump> but i don't know what causes it
<superdump> maybe some kind of popup priority or something
<superdump> i think it occurs when, for example, there's a notification about power/network/some other system thing and maybe a notification of a new im message
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<superdump> hrm, well, i really think that the current duration is far too long for when one gets multiple messages quickly (e.g. maybe query/highlight messages in an irc client or unfocused im or so)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo_remote
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_remote, are you ssh-ing remotely ?
<BUGabundo_remote> s
<superdump> have fun
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_remote, s?
<zniavre> hey great wallpaper, ... if you like violet/pink
<zniavre> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5093/capturenp.png
<BUGabundo_remote> BluesKaj: s/s/yes
<BUGabundo_remote> zniavre: your clock font is fuzzy
<Sensiva> Luci new theme is....?
<BluesKaj> ok , just wondered how you managed ...maybe one of these days you could describe how to ssh into a remote machine that uses dynamic IP :)
<zniavre> Sensiva, not yet updated only backgroung are
<zniavre> g/d*
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_remote, ok I'll reoeat in case you missed my post , just wondered how you managed ...maybe one of these days you could describe how to ssh into a remote machine that uses dynamic IP :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I use freedns.afraid.org
<BUGabundo_remote> and hang it on my domain
<Sensiva> zniavre updating my current lucid installation will show the new theme?
<BUGabundo_remote> have inadyn to update Ip when interface changes
<BUGabundo_remote> then SSH to it, and run NX on top to conect to X
<zniavre> Sensiva,  no only new wallpaper
<albech> doing a few tests of 10.04 and it looks nice.. I cannt make Virtual Box Guest Additions work though. Anyone have a fix for this?
<Sensiva> albech What exactly isn't working with guest additions?
<Sensiva> zniavre then how can I see the new theme?
<zniavre> i do not know
<skydrome> just installed 195's and rebooted to this >> http://i50.tinypic.com/2re1apk.png
<zniavre> ho ? never seen that before
<albech> skydrome, lol that doesnt look right
<skydrome> :) no not at all
<skydrome> removed them, installed the same from jockey and it fails to load glx but safemode is fine
<skydrome> no idea wtf happened
<BluesKaj> skydrome, did you remove the previous driver first ?
<albech> ^ x2
<skydrome> the previous was noveau and i disabled it in the jockey screen
<BluesKaj> skydrome, this the metho sI used to install 195 and it works , I don't trust jockey: http://pastebin.ca/1789050
<BluesKaj> method I used
<skydrome> this is what kernel log is showing me
<skydrome> http://pastebin.com/GWk65hrJ
<skydrome> ok ill try it without jockey next
<BluesKaj> skydrome, you have to stop X remove the old driver in order to install the new one
<skydrome> and that would be aptitude remove ??
<BluesKaj> or apt-get, it doesn't matter
<skydrome> i meant replace the ?? with what
<skydrome> i removed noveau from within synaptic
<BluesKaj> skydrome, which nvidia card ?
<skydrome> 8600
<gnomefreak> noveau replaced the "nv" driver for when no drivers are used/found/ect..
<skydrome> i removed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  which in turn removed xserver-xorg-video-all
<BluesKaj> skydrome, add these 2 repos to you sources.list ' deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/albertomilone/proprietary-video-improvements/ubuntu/ lucid main ' and ' deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/albertomilone/proprietary-video-improvements/ubuntu/ lucid main '
<skydrome> all that is left is xserver-xorg-video-nv and nvidia-current
<gnomefreak> thats normal since it is a binary package built from *-all
<BluesKaj> then do sudo apt-get update
<skydrome> ok
<skydrome> BluesKaj, no updates from that repo
<skydrome> im gonna remove all this and reboot then re-install
<BluesKaj> skydrome, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<skydrome> ok brb
<BluesKaj> wow, bigtime update this morning , 150 pkges
<bjsnider> that method would not activate the nvidia glx alternatives
<tgpraveen12> so lucid still hasn't gotten the new theme right?
<skydrome> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/jTmKwJj4
<AlienDK> Any #ubuntu ops in here?
<Pici> AlienDK: Yes?
<AlienDK> Could I be unbanned from #ubuntu? I know I was offtopic and generally annoying, but I promise I'll be good :).
<Pici> AlienDK: Could you please join #ubuntu-ops ?
<AlienDK> ok
<skydrome> BluesKaj, what kernel are you using?
<skydrome> chris@lucid:~$ rmmod lbm_nouveau
<skydrome> ERROR: Module lbm_nouveau is in use
<BluesKaj> skydrome, .6.32-15-generic
<skydrome> is that what could be causing it to fail
<skydrome> same here
<BluesKaj> youare still using the old driver , you have remove it first , without X running
<skydrome> right i did
<skydrome> i have to reinstall it to remove it now
<skydrome> so i have to do -> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau --> apt-get autoremove xserver-xorg-nouveauc?
<BluesKaj> skydrome, try this , ctrl alt f2 , then this: http://pastebin.ca/1822654
<oskude> hi, just tried alpha3 from usb stick. i got to select "Default" from grub (i assume), seems to load the kernel and then the screen goes black. usb still loading and stops after ~10secs. and then all just stay like that. no consoles nor x is working (-/+ctrl+alt+f1 to f7)... is there anything i can try ?
<oskude> is the text based installer completely removed from desktop image ?
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, it is. The desktop image uses ubiquity and and alternate installer uses debian-installer
<skydrome> BluesKaj, fixed it
<skydrome> had to to reinstall the kernel
 * skydrome smacks forehead
<oskude> i wonder what can go wrong that i dont even get the text consoles
<h00k> oskude: charlie-tca is correct, the Desktop image doesn't include the text-based installer, you'd have to grab the Alternate CD
<oskude> h00k, charlie-tca roger
 * oskude wishes that there were a netinstall image and ubuntu-minimal package ^.^
<gnomefreak> there is i thought
<oskude> oh, which ? or both ? O.O
<gnomefreak> !netinstall | oskude
<ubottu> oskude: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-minimal would be a server install if i understand you correctly
<oskude> gnomefreak, ok, then i mean ubuntu-desktop-minimal ;)
<charlie-tca> Using the alternate image, there is a minimal install
<gnomefreak> oskude: nope sorry
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop is being dropped as i understand it
<oskude> gnomefreak, and instead ?
<ppine> hello, howcome in the terminal with the: ls command some folders have other colors then others?
<gnomefreak> oskude: ther ewill be another package without using -desktop. now weather this will be done or not i have not heard
<oskude> gnomefreak, roger
<charlie-tca> ppine: colors have different meanings. Folder is one color, symlink is another, file is another
<oskude> gnomefreak, hmm, didn't find anything on those docs ubottu gave about netinstall images, do they call it something different ? i was looking for something like this: http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<gnomefreak> oskude: one minute
<duffydack> some new wallapapers just now
<duffydack> oo an earth from space one..
<gnomefreak> oskude: your isnt in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<gnomefreak> the second one is what i think you are looking for. as for the diff between ubuntu/debian net install im not real sure. i havent done net installs in a long time'
<oskude> gnomefreak, ah, found it. under the server stuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<h00k> thumbs up to the new Empathy theme
<oskude> only have the (debian) installer on cd, and get rest from net
<bjorkintosh> why do i keep getting Hangcheck timer elapsed ... GPU hung errors for my i915?
<oskude> hmm, seems no lucid alphas on those minimal cds :(
<oskude> gnomefreak, but thank for the links! well hidden! ^.^
<BluesKaj> skydrome, reinstall the kernel ? what happened ?
<skydrome> well i guess when it ran depmod it fixed itself
<skydrome> when i updated the kernel i still had nouveau installed
<oskude> gnomefreak, and just to clarify. in debian they call "netinst" this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (and netboot is another story)
<skydrome> then when i removed it to install glx - it never removed itself
<gnomefreak> oskude: i kind of expected that. it should be updated when more info is obtained. not sure if we have those images or even will have them. I dont deal with installers
<oskude> gnomefreak, roger. now while all my babblings, the alternate destop image is now downloaded ^.^
<gnomefreak> names mean very little to me since there are alot of names that differ from debian->ubuntu
<oskude> gnomefreak, sadly...
<gnomefreak> its better. but we are getting offtopic and what is _better_ doesnt matter
<oskude> gnomefreak, yeah. sorry about that
<gnomefreak> np
<ppine> charlie-tca: yeah but its al just folder containing music
<nemo> Hey guys, who would I contact if I wanted to ask about a package being extended to PPC arch?
<nemo> file a bug? e-mail some address?
<nemo> does it depend on the package?
<abhifx_> hi! can someone tell me how to install amarok 2.3b? i am on lucid
<duffydack> problems with my display since the last update.. with compiz enabled I only see a 1/4 of my display.  the top left part
<oskude> nemo, there is ubuntu for ppc ?
<zniavre> duffydack,  do you hav ccsm installed?
<oskude> abhifx_, isn't that offtopic ? if not, every one could ask here how to install <what ever program> on this channel, and that would get this pretty crowdy, no ?
<nemo> oskude: well. community.
<nemo> oskude: canonical dropped it
<nemo> a few years ago
<zniavre> you should check into display tab > output_detects
<zniavre> detetc_outputs *
<nemo> oskude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<oskude> nemo, oh. thanks for the link, was news to me.
<oskude> all these hidden stuff...
<abhifx_> oskude, i am asking it beacuse i havent found the answer on the net...
<nemo> oskude: they pretty much dropped it around the time apple started phasing out arch :)
<oskude> abhifx_, did you try in the amarok channel ?
<duffydack> zniavre, yes
<nemo> oskude: shame, RISC is awesome
<nemo> oh well. maybe ARM will resurrect RISC on the desktop, someday.
<nemo> oskude: http://netbooked.net/images/uploads/articles/arm-vs-atom.jpg :)
<duffydack> zniavre, ah.. I actually turned it off, damn.. thanks
<zniavre> :o)
<abhifx_> oskude, so can you help me :)
<oskude> abhifx_, well, i could help as far i can to encrypt the error messages...
<zniavre> if you turn it off you should set the outputs manualy
<oskude> nemo, i would love to have a arm based device...
<duffydack> m, gthumb quits when I go use scroll wheel to go back/forward images
<nemo> oskude: http://openpandora.org/ ? :)
<nemo> oskude: unfortunately no cortex a9
<oskude> nemo, no thanks. but if i get one free, yes ^.^
<oskude> darn. UNetbootin borked...
<nemo> oskude: oh. I neglected to link... http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/arm
<bjsnider> everybody please do not use mplayer in the main lucid archive. it is out of date and will cause nvidia-current to be pulled in
<duffydack> ah, better....  another problem.. I cant have 4 horizontal desktops using ccsm. I can have 1, 2, 3, 5, 6 etc.. not 4 it resets to 2 when I set to 4
<duffydack> now I can, I disabled it, set metacity desktops to 4 (it was 2) and enabled compiz again and set to 4 in ccsm, works.
<markl_> anyone here using a macbook pro?  how do you get the sound to work?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i am unable to find anything to support that. the depends do not have nvidia listed
<duffydack> ah, it sees its when I import my profile from karmic that I exported... its ok if I set manually.
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: the one i would have thought would do that is libgl1-mesa-glx but no depends on nvidia*
<oskude> man, unetbootin is slow...
 * oskude wishes he could just dd
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, the problem is hte build-depends on nvidia-xxx-libvdpau
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: can you please file a bug on mplayer
<oskude> ok. lucid alpha 3 alternate on usb stick. wish me luck! ^.^
<oskude> it's not my day today... got "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted..." i try the iso image in VM...
<oskude> darn! the iso image works in VM... now trying from the usb stick that unetbootin created...
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: have you tried using atp-get to ignore suggests?
<gnomefreak> apt-get even
<oskude> ok, that wouldnt been too easy... *sigh*
<oskude> -t
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i'm not complaibning about a problem i'm having. this is a general warning based on something that has become known
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i know but i cant test it since im running nvidia, im not able to find any reason it was added to build-deps. i have source and looking through it atm
<gnomefreak> the part that bothers me is that mplayer-nogui suggests nvidia-libvdpau1 | nvidia-libvdpau  as does the rest of the binaries
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, dude, relax. this mplayer was binary-copied over from karmic. it has simply not been refreshed for lucid yet. the libvdpau build-dep happened because of vdpau.
<bjsnider> no need to go all potty over it
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: it wasnt refresh since early 09
<bjsnider> those two packages in the suggests that you refer to are what the nvidia-libvdpau package is caled in debian
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, that's correct. it was refreshed for karmic the last time
<bjsnider> it's horribly out of date
<gnomefreak> right. but since we are using debian's git repo we are following thier lead and well they are not giving it any love
<Ian_Corne>   ubiquity-frontend-gtk ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork ubuntu-wallpapers
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> in updates now
<Ian_Corne> lets see what it does
 * gnomefreak goes back to work
<pretto> what is the font used to create the new brand?
<skydrome> anyone know the status of getdeb.net ?
 * oskude goes try a newly formatted and unetbootin created usb-stick
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, there was a huge problem with ffmpeg's code that prevented a newer refresh. that has recently been fixed
<arand> skydrome: it's still down?
<skydrome> afaik, been a month now
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: makes sense
<skydrome> i cant find any news on why its down
<arand> skydrome: http://blog.getdeb.net/2010/02/web-services-down.html
<skydrome> oh didnt even think they had a blog *facepalm*
<skydrome> ty arand
<charlie-tca> pretto: I think the font is called ubuntu, but it is not finished yet
<arand> skydrome: hrm, that was the second google result for "getdeb down" ;)
 * skydrome shoots self in face
<pretto> charlie-tca: thank you
<skydrome> vmware fails...
<oskude> can someone confirm that this image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/lucid-alternate-i386.iso (md5sum ok) copied by unetbootin (in karmic) to ab usb-stick work ? (i get "install cdrom not found" in the debian installer)
<vish> pretto: charlie-tca: i thought so too , but mpt mentioned it is as of now unnamed
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I think it depends on the blog / notice you look at
<vish> they have only done a few letters ;)
<pretto> vish: i just need the ubuntu letters :D
<charlie-tca> Yes, at least that much is known
 * oskude goes kill some plastic trees and burns a cd...
<charlie-tca> Right now, you have to kind of pull them from the logo, I think. Canonical is the ones with them at this time
<pretto> charlie-tca: thought about  that too
<Pici> There are a few fonts around that have *similar* characters to this new font, but nothing that matches perfectly.
<pretto> they are putting honney on our lips, but just to tease us.. hehehe
<h00k> new plymouth theme for the rebranding is in the Lucid repos.
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> I tried to take a picture but it passed by too soon.
<zniavre> i saw plymouth with new logo update few minutes ago but i always see this blue/white progress bar at startup
<ubuntujenkins> are you using nvidia?
<zniavre> yes
<ubuntujenkins> I am yet to work out how to see it with nvidia I think you can if you have the nouveau driver
<MindVirus> Anyone know how to kill maximus?
<MindVirus> killall maximus makes it respawn.
<bigjools> hi all - I just upgraded my kubuntu laptop from karmic to lucid and I can't figure out how to make the wifi connect again, can someone help please?
<zniavre> ho thats bad
<zniavre> do i need to use it also with desktop ? or nouveau driver is just used for plymouth ?
<boondoklife> Hey everyone, is the noxdamage issue with the remote desktop fixed in lucid. I'm seeing conflicting posts either way.
<tankdriver> Hi, I have an reproduceable X crash, but apport does not work. how do I report this?
<ubuntujenkins> zaniavre I have no clue I am afraid I am experimenting with a virtual machine once it installs. I hope i can keep the main nvidia driver for compiz and still see plymoth
<ubuntujenkins> tankdriver go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu and click "Report a bug"
<charlie-tca> and attach the report from /var/crash, please
<tankdriver> charlie-tca: no *.crash file was generated after the X crash. I m filing a bug with "ubuntu-bug"
<charlie-tca> Oh, I hate them
<cnd> I'm trying to install lucid UNR on a new netbook (overwriting win 7), but it's hung at the grub installer where it says it's looking for other operating systems
<cnd> has anyone seen this issue?
<zniavre> ubuntujenkins,  ok let wait and see
 * oskude is now yet another alpha3 user ^.^
<MindVirus> Why is there indicator-applet as well as notification icons?
<marijus> is there any packages for the new light theme available somewhere?
<arand> marijus: Nope, only images soo far
<marijus> arand: yes isaw them in the wiki
<marijus> arand: i thougt there might be a ppa somewhere
<oskude> hmm, can i change me keyboard to "nodeadkeys" from the Keyboard Preferences tool ? can't find it there...
<oskude> normally i select it in the installer, but it didnt ask for it...
<ppine> anyone having the problem with the sound preferences when switching left or right balance it moves the volume instead?
<oskude> ok, got it. i have to add a new layout, and there select variant. then remove old.
<oskude> ppine, if you meant the output balance, yes seem whacky here too...
<oskude> hm, my CPU!
<h00k> I just realized that the floating-ubuntu screensaver is going to need an update, then.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> h00k, you silly goose.
<h00k> SpaceGhostC2C: teehee
<SpaceGhostC2C> It seems that Common Sense™ isn't compulsory here. Scary.
<sebsebseb> Is the new theme in the repo yet?
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's sorta cute, if you've installed ubuntu and you're in denial and want a mac look back.
<duffydack> Anyone else having a problem booting up and getting it to show login screen, or even autologin.. I hear the sound but its just a blank screen.  If I press return (maybe any key will work) then it loads the login screen and I can get in...
<vish> duffydack: know bug
<vish> known*
<h00k> sebsebseb: the wallpaper is
<h00k> sebsebseb: and plymouth
<duffydack> vish, ok, thx
<sebsebseb> h00k: ok
<sebsebseb> h00k: i'll install alpha 3 into a vm soon then, and get the updates
<sebsebseb> I tried to install alpha 3 into vm soon after release, but had an issue
<sebsebseb> h00k: got to try it, before can comment properly on it,  however it's not really a good thing, that they are trying to be OS X like.
<duffydack> I grabbeed a daily live today and installed it.
<duffydack> grabbed*
<h00k> I was unsure, but I really like it.
<vish> duffydack: Bug #523788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<vish> oh , it took 5mins to find that bug ;p
<sinurge> has anyone also faced that the sw has beomce ver slow
 * sebsebseb is back
 * Jordan_U is front
<sinurge> haha
<sinurge> bt seriosuly is it just me or others having problems with the sw center being extremely very slow
<duffydack> ok, so anyone know how to get my fans to stop spinning all the time.... its an i7 laptop and they only come on now and then normally..
<zniavre> !plymouth
<SpaceGhostC2C> Is the light theme in the repos?
 * duffydack likes "Hanso" theme.
<zniavre> if i understand a bit i can't use plymouth if i got nvidia driver from nvidia.com ?
<oskude> SpaceGhostC2C, nope AFAIK
<yofel> zniavre: no, also the nvidia driver from the nvidia site isn't supposed to work atm afaik
<yofel> I mean, at all
<zniavre> yofel,  here it's the only one who work well
<zniavre> 173.14.25
<SpaceGhostC2C> oskude, thanks.
<zniavre> the one from repos gaves wrong resolution and nvidia-settings is bugged
<andre_pl> I'm looking for an excuse to try out lucid... is there a list of highlights that are currently implemented?
<luke_> I am using synergy (as a client) with alpha 3 and the shift key gets stuck when I leave the screen.  The problem resolves when I force a reconnect from the server
<toggles_w> andre_pl: it's purple
<zniavre> yofel,  that strange blue/white progressbar is suposed to be plymouth right ? minimal one for unsuported hardware?
 * mbeierl likes purple.  it makes it all worthwhile
<yofel> zniavre: dunno, I purged plymouth here as I had grave issues with it, maybe i'll try it again
<zniavre> the enter key with gdm ?
<toggles_w> andre_pl: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand#New%20GtkThemes
<yofel> zniavre: nope, it wouldn't even boot, upstart hung up at one point leaving me without X, ttys, network, ...
<yofel> zniavre: had to chroot from a live disk and remove it
<zniavre> ok
<zniavre> i want to be sure what are those blue/whire line
<markl_> what is the process for getting kernels accepted into the main repository?  ubuntu 8.04 has a linux-openvz kernel but 10.04 does not
<milosz3> Is the "Light" theme available anywhere?
<yofel> markl_: you should ask the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel
<Bittarman> should the new themes have been installed after updating to lucid?
<Bittarman> or are they still in the pipeline?
<oskude> about this new yahoo deal. does ubuntu get money if i just use yahoo through the firefox plugin, or do i need to click ads or something ? (yeah, i just read the titles about this news;)
<oskude> i hope just using and clicking on search results is enough
<SpaceGhostC2C> oskude, I think it just has to be present. Do you have to use it?
<h00k> Bittarman: they haven't hit the repo yet.
<oskude> SpaceGhostC2C, i want to use it yes, if ubuntu devs get money from it. definetly!
<SpaceGhostC2C> h00k, do I have to use the yahoo search engine for canonical to get moneys, or does it simply have to be present as the default option on install?
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> probably when you use it, I'd imagine
<oskude> SpaceGhostC2C, i think you at least need to use it.
<SandGorgon> anyone have an intel 5100 wireless-n card ? is it out-of-the-box ... planning on buying one off ebay
<Bittarman> h00k, k thanks.
<SpaceGhostC2C> h00k, it's okay, I'm gonna pass on lucid all together and keep karmic until the next update after karmic.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I mean after lucid.
<oskude> the boot time in lucid is very nice!
<luke_> in alpha 3 anyone else having a problem with right clicking inside a terminal window?
<oskude> luke_, nope
<h00k> luke_: perhaps, check bug reports.
<mythos> hi, is the new light-theme already available in the repository?
<oskude> luke_, yes. and i meant working ok here
<oskude> mythos, nope
<mythos> thx oskude
<luke_> hOOk: we'll do, what package would that be?
<oskude> that should go to the title of this room! ^.^
<oskude> luke_, i think, gnome-terminal, but not 100% sure, check: ps ax
<skydrome> when i install java there is nothing in the plugin folder
<yofel> skydrome: you need the firefox plugin? that's icedtea6-plugin
<skydrome> eww
<skydrome> sun-java im tlaking about
<yofel> skydrome: a) that was removed from lucid. b) the debian package doesn't seem to play well with firefox3.6 in lucid, I have a patched version if you want it
<skydrome> well i just need the plugin
<yofel> skydrome: the plugin is symlinked to the wrong place
<yofel> mom
<yofel> skydrome: you need to create the following smylink by hand: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<yofel> firefox in lucid seems to ignore /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ for some reason :/
<skydrome> i have java plugins in /etc/alternatives
<skydrome> i have no**
<yofel> ah, sun-java is in the partner repos now, nice :)
<yofel> skydrome: yes, but you need the plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins so that firefox can find it
<skydrome> what im saying is that the plugin didnt even get installed
<skydrome> i dont think you understand
<yofel> skydrome: do you have 'sun-java6-plugin' installed?
<skydrome> yes
<skydrome> i have a png file in the plugins folder
<skydrome> thats it
<skydrome> i even installed java from the bin from sun's website and its the same
<yofel> skydrome: ok, do you have a /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so file? (That's the actual plugin)
<DanaG> ARGH.
<skydrome> im on amd64
<DanaG> stupid gnome-power-manager.
<DanaG> Dims on idle... but then never UN-dims!
<Bittarman> hmm.. sun-java6-plugin is not available to me...
<Bittarman> shouldn't it be in apt?
<yofel> skydrome: then /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<yofel> Bittarman: as long as you have the canonical partner repos enabled it should
<skydrome> thats what needs to be symlinked to mozilla?
<yofel> skydrome: that's what /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so should be symlinked to
<arand> DanaG: Oh, that's some regression, that was happening to me in jaunty at times..
<Bittarman> yofel, I only have archive.canonical partner
<yofel> and *that* needs to be symlinked into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<yofel> Bittarman: then refresh your cache maybe (I didn't see java in there yesterday)
<Bittarman> everything else in software sources is disabled..
<yofel> Bittarman: apt-cache shows it as
<yofel> 6.18-2 0
<yofel>         600 http://archive.canonical.com lucid/partner Packages
<skydrome> ya...firefox doesnt look their
<yofel> Bittarman: so it should be there
<Bittarman> one sec.. disabline and re-enabling it
<skydrome> yofel, i put it in the mozilla plugins folder
<skydrome> that works
<yofel> skydrome: good :)
<skydrome> ty
 * yofel goes talking to the mozillateam  folks
<skydrome> ya lol
<skydrome> this happened in karmic too :/
<yofel> I think that's the fault of firefox3.6 as the java packaging didn't  change
<skydrome> ah makes sense
<yofel> 3.6 doesn't look for plugins in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ where the java plugin is available
<skydrome> well funny thing is that i have moonloader in their and firefox is loading that
<yofel> ...
<skydrome> moonlight plugin..
<Bittarman> ahh... didnt spot that.. my canonical archive didnt update from karmic to lucid >.,
<Bittarman> >.<
<yofel> heh, update-manager handles it the same as a ppa I guess
<Bittarman> weirdly it left the karmic one on there and enabled
<mvo> hm, it should updated that
<mvo> Bittarman: could you file a bug please? with /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log included?
<Bittarman> mvo, sure
<bipolar> does anyone know where I can get an rsync of the contents of the lucid install cd? Specificly I want to keep an up to date PXE installer. The packages are not a problem, I have aptcacher for that.
<kulight> does any one how to switch between buttons and text line in the path in nautilus ?
<guntbert> kulight: usually with the pencil button on the left
<kulight> guntbert, yes but it's gone in lucid
<guntbert> kulight: sorry, I blindly answered without realizing where we are - let me look
<kulight> i was using that allot
<guntbert> kulight: it seems you are right - time for a bug report?
<kulight> ill vote yes together with the menu icons
<kulight> youll do that or ill do it ?
<guntbert> kulight: please do you - I'll confirm :-)
<kulight> ok
<yofel> skydrome: mind to confirm bug  532174 if you have a launchpad account?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<kulight> why LP is so slow?
<kulight> guntbert, bug 508632 (it was already reported)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/508632)
<guntbert> kulight: thx
<kulight> np
<skydrome> yofel, its not loading..
<hype> hi there
<hype> just wondering: is therr anything particular to do to get the new ubuntu theme?
<hype> (i'm on lucid)
<hype> (and not acid, may i add)
<skydrome> :p
<skydrome> youll get plenty of new themes on acid :D
<hype> ^^
<skydrome> what you see is what you get hype
<skydrome> system -> preference -> appearance
<zniavre> good evening hype
<hype> zniavre :>
<[diablo]> mmm anyone who could say if it would be better to take daily live or alpha 3 for an install please?
<bipolar> [diablo]: as long as it works, the daily would be better. Packages change so fast, you would have a lot of updates to download from a3.
<charlie-tca> Daily live has the updates in it already, alpha3 you will have many updates to apply after the install
<[diablo]> yep, I know that
<[diablo]> but I am just wondering from a stabilty angle
<flodine> hello can someone tell me why i keep getting a white line around my desktop screen?
<[diablo]> will go with daily
 * [diablo] crossed his 6 fingers...
<flodine> every time i change a theme i get a white line that runs along both sides of the desktop.
<flodine> ok anyone
<mythos> i have those lines too and my system is up-to-date ;)
<flodine> do you know why it does that
<mythos> nope, it goes and comes
<flodine> well if i log out and log back in it goes away
<morryis> enter "nautilus -q"
<flodine> thxs why does it come back
<morryis> thats a bug in nautilus
<flodine> ok thxs
<morryis> it comes back when you e.g. rename somethink
<morryis> ja ich hab mich gerade damit abgefunden ;-)
<morryis> sorry wrong channel ;-)
<sebsebseb> So a while ago I  installed alpha 3 into vm, and got the updates, thinking I would get the new boot splash, but nope I didn't get it.  Also the background didn't change when doing the updates from the default one, but yes I have that backround.
<sebsebseb> also no Ubuntu One under Internet?   well  I didn't want to use that service anyway, but I thought it would be under Internet in the applications menu
<blerk> i've just upgraded to the latest -dev hoping to find the new look/light themes, but all i got was the purple background in the wallpaper package, am i doing something wrong or has it not been included yet?
<Nitsuga> blerk, not included yet.
<Nitsuga> blerk, it wil be released in a few days.
<blerk> ohh i see, any way i can get it apart from being patient? ;)
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: In a few days? hrm,  The user interface freeze is meant to be today.
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, well, i red "in a few days" somewhere
<Nitsuga> read*
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, maybe they will delay the ui freeze, or maybe you can use it tomorrow! ← blerk
<blerk> no problems, just wanted to try the new look as its been on every techsite's news today
<blerk> i have patience :p
<sebsebseb> blerk: have you got
<sebsebseb> blerk: ...  well you upgraded from 9.10? so yeah you will have Ubuntu One under Internet I guess
<sebsebseb> I done a clean install of alpha 3 and got the updates, and no Ubuntu One under Internet which I am finding odd, even though the package is installed
<sebsebseb> clean install into a vm
<blerk> sebsebseb: my laptop has been running ubuntu since 8.04 i think, been using the upgrade manager to upgrade
<sanderqd> blerk: it seems the new themes are available in the light-themes package
<sanderqd> if that isn't in your repository yet, wait an hour or so
<blerk> sebsebseb: ohh, lets try
<blerk> it's also installing ubuntu-mono, whatever that may be
<sanderqd> that's the icon them
<sanderqd> e
<sebsebseb> sanderqd: I got light-themes availalbe
<blerk> oh here we go, it's in there with a big questionmark on the thumbnail
<blerk> lovely!
<sebsebseb> sanderqd: in my vm
<sebsebseb> it says.   Includes Ambiance and Radiance themes
<sanderqd> so once you've installed it, don't choose the Light theme in gnome-appearance-properties, but 'customize' the theme and choose either Ambience or Radiance
<sebsebseb> sanderqd: I was expecting to get the new theme stuff with an update though
<sanderqd> it has just come available, the settings package probably hasn't been updated yet
<blerk> it says "theme will not look as intened because the requited gtk theme "light" isnt installed"
<blerk> :/
<sanderqd> blerk: 'customize' the theme
<sebsebseb> blerk: I think better to just wait a bit
<sebsebseb> and the updates will come
<sebsebseb> the proper ones
<blerk> alright, atleast the new icons work, looking very nice
<sebsebseb> blerk: new icons?
<blerk> customize -> radiance is perfect...
<blerk> sebsebseb: the taskbar icons
<blerk> reminds me a bit of osx :P
<sebsebseb> blerk: not installed the package,  that  sanderqd  suggested installing, I assume your on about that
<blerk> sebsebseb: yeah installed light-themes and then used the customize thing suggested here
<sebsebseb> blerk: on the subject of the new theme well  this is a good link,  that also links to jonos blog entry and the page on the Ubuntu website about it.  http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/my-thoughts-on-the-ubuntu-branding-refresh/
 * Nitsuga feels outdated :(
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: What is?
 * Nitsuga doesn't have the new theme
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: I don't have it either yet, only the purple background
 * Nitsuga will use the main mirror and try
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: I think wait a bit, and the proper updates for the new themes will come
 * jpds sighs.
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, i don't even have the purple background
<sebsebseb> jpds: Why?
<Nitsuga> I use another mirror because main one is really slow for me.
<blerk> i use the gb mirrors
<jpds> sebsebseb: I don't like people using the master archive.
<jpds> blerk: Which one?
<blerk> on a side note after the upgrade my volume control icon is gone, when i start it by hand it works... gnome-volume-applet thingy
<sebsebseb> jpds: The master archive?
<jpds> sebsebseb: archive.ubuntu.com
<jpds> Nitsuga: Which mirror do you use?
<blerk> i use gb.archive...
<sebsebseb> blerk: same here
<jpds> gb mirror* then. :)
<Nitsuga> jpds, sft.if.usp.br
<Nitsuga> in the main mirror I have a buch of updates, included the light theme and ubuntu-mono
<jpds> Nitsuga: Updates should be going to br.archive shortly.
<Nitsuga> jpds, I live in argentina
<jpds> Nitsuga: Ah, I have no idea what state their mirror set up is in.
<Nitsuga> jpds, and we have only ar.archive (32KB/s average!) and ubuntu.patan.com.ar (good speed, but a lot of 404 in lucid, seems that it doesn't update very often)
<jpds> Nitsuga: Strange... I set up ar.archive last week.
<Nitsuga> jpds, i didn't use ar.archive for mre that a month.
<Nitsuga> I was tired of it slowness.
<jpds> Nitsuga: Yes, it changed last week.
<Nitsuga> the main mirror is also slow for me, but not that slow...
<jpds> Nitsuga: ar.archive was pointing at the main archive before it was changed.
<Nitsuga> jpds, great! now it goes to 18,1KB/s. Good work ¬¬
<Nitsuga> wow! now it is 5436 B/s
<Nitsuga> I've never seen "B/s"
<jpds> Nitsuga: If you have issues, email the admin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.innova-red.net-archive
<Nitsuga> jpds, Status:
<Nitsuga> The Lucid Lynx 	amd64 	Two days behind
<zniavre> ambiance is bugged from combobox  > try > alt+f2 and use the popuplist it's black on black
<jpds> Nitsuga: That was two days ago.
<Nitsuga> jpds, surely :)
<jpds> Nitsuga: Best way to check a mirror's freshness, is to look at the timestamps here: http://ubuntu.innova-red.net/ubuntu/project/trace/?C=M;O=D
<charlie-tca> heh, when you get to 176 B/s, you got something to complain about. My 700 M/s has done that to me
<h00k> woah, the buttons...
 * Nitsuga using the main mirror. It's faster (but no faster than the one i was using)
<Nitsuga> I wonder why archive.ubutnu.co m is SO slow to me...
<Nitsuga> Don't they have a 10 Gigabit connnection?
<jpds> Nitsuga: It's in London.
<Nitsuga> jpds, and what? Once i tried ajapanese mirror and it had good speed.
<h00k> Is anyone trying the new theme right now?
<zniavre> h00k, i am
 * blerk is running it
 * Bittarman is enjoying it
<h00k> What do you think of the button placement (minimize, maximize)
<blerk> seems to be fine apart from my top bar having icons come and go at will, and no more volume control
<jpds> h00k: That was a setting on the sceenshot user's desktop.
<Bittarman> the minimize button in the dark theme looks odd
<zniavre> i use already this placement since breezy
<Bittarman> looks like it should swap places with the maximize button
<h00k> jpds: I'm not talking about them being on the left side - because they're not.
<h00k> jpds: I'm talking about minimize and maximize buttons being swapped
<blerk> the buttons here are still the same
<blerk> same placement
<jpds> h00k: Nope, no change here.
<jpds> Nitsuga: Well, it clearly depends on how your pipe to LDN is.
<blerk> time to hibernate here
<Nitsuga> jpds, the most direct pipe I have to eeuu is from buenos aires to africa to miami.
<Nitsuga> and to london we have a direct pipe
<Nitsuga> so that is not the problem.
<h00k> jpds: For instance: http://anthonyrhook.com/dump/Buttons.png
<h00k> jpds: minimize is in the middle, maximize is on the left
<h00k> jpds: you don't have this?
<jpds> h00k: Nope, still the same for me here.
<h00k> ...I suppose that is odd.
<Nitsuga> h00k, that is managed from gconf.
<Nitsuga> h00k, the buttons position isn't theme-driven.
<h00k> Nitsuga: I understand, I haven't touched gconf at all regarding button placement
<h00k> I wonder why that has changed for me.
<Trinity33> hi one short question:) its possible to make ati hd4850 work in lucid with kernel 2.6.32 as it is in karmic? catalyst doesnt work in lucid and the open source driver use to much cpu so i cant really use it
<Trinity33> anyone here? 272 users and no one speak???
<Trinity33> knock knock....
<Trinity33> ubuntu+1
<Trinity33> !seen ubuntu+1
<smuggle> Does anyone here knows if WPA2 bug (reconnecting) will be resolved on Ubuntu 10.04???
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Trinity33> so there is some problem in karmic with wpa2?
<rww> Trinity33: Catalyst/fglrx don't work in Lucid yet because ATI didn't get around to fixing their drivers for a new Xorg version. When they get around to doing that, they'll get put in Lucid.
<smuggle> I have to say YES.. Or it is only with me?
<rww> I wish I could test this, but my silly router only does WEP :(
<ubuntujenkins> has anyone managed to keep the nvidia driver and still see plymoth?
<Trinity33> <smuggle> in my karmic verything is working i dont have any problems
<Trinity33> <rww> so what about open source driver ? does it support ati in lucid ?
<rww> Trinity33: The open source driver works fine with my Radeon HD 3450 in Lucid.
<smuggle> rww: Sadly.. I must know that WEP is really too weak.. But, the WPA2 is not a TITANIUM too ... lol
<rww> smuggle: Yeah, WEP is trivial to break. I only bother using it instead of nothing because my contract with my ISP requires me to have some form of encryption, and they didn't bother specifying which.
<Trinity33> <rww> i have hd4850 and tried the open source  one it use to much cpu dont know why is there anything i could do about it?
<smuggle> I bought a brand new Lenovo G550 and it comes with Seven OEM... I've a huge doubt over here... Back to the Ubuntu 9.10 or wait for 10.04?
<rww> Trinity33: Define "too much"?
<h00k> Nitsuga: do you happen to know where in gconf that is?
<Trinity33> between 20 to 50% q9000 quad core 2ghz where ati catalyst in karmic use 0 to 2% and i tested open source in karmic to the same problem like in lucid use to much cpu
<rww> h00k: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout looks promising
<h00k> rww: for some reason, mine is :maximize,minimize,close
<h00k> :(
<eddy> who works for ubuntu?
<eddy> i've found a glitch in lucid
<h00k> rww: OH, it's supposed to be that way!
<rww> h00k: so is mine, and my buttons are in pre-Lucid-silliness positions
<eddy> it's hackable
<rww> eddy: report a bug, file it as a security vulnerability if it is one.
<h00k> rww: I thought I was the only one. if I change them the graphics on the theme are broken, lemme put it back.
<eddy> rww: alright
<rww> eddy: There's a little checkbox underneath the bug description textbox that marks it private/security related.
<eddy> I will have to work on it a little bit so I can make sure before I post it. I just thought of talking about it here but I don't think that's a good idea.
<h00k> eddy: if you know the package that is having the problem, you can do "ubuntu-bug progname" from a terminal or alt+f2 menu
<sebsebseb> hrm I got the updates installed into a vm yeah yeah, but it hasn't given me the new boot up :(
<Bittarman> is lucid to be a LTS?
<sebsebseb> Bittarman: yes
<Bittarman> is php 5.3 going in?
<Bittarman> looking at the issue filed, and its not clear if a decisions made or not.
<rww> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.1-5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<rww> Bittarman: Version 5.3.1, so it sure looks like it =/
<Bittarman> ahh.. awsome
<MindVirus> How do I kill maximus?
<skyjumper> anyone know what happened to the volume control applet/icon?
<skyjumper> in jaunty it was moved to a tray icon (a step backwards imo), but now it's gone
<MindVirus> skyjumper: Add indicator-applet to gnome-panel.
<skyjumper> actually gnome-volume-control-applet still exists, but isn't listed
<zniavre> skydrome,  alt+f2 then  gnome-volume-control-applet  or in startup programs
<rww> skyjumper: The sound icon moved from the notification area to the indicator applet.
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-05
<skyjumper> indicator applet is showing dead icons for sound
<skyjumper> doesn't respond to mouse wheel
<MindVirus> skyjumper: Click.
<skyjumper> shouldn't have to click, should be able to mouse-wheel over it
<zniavre> skyjumper,  +1
<skyjumper> hate to be a complainer, but gnome seems to keep regressing in little ways
<MindVirus> skyjumper: I am not a developer. Add a bug.
<MindVirus> The indicator-applet seems unfunctional.
<zniavre> skyjumper,  alt+f2 then  gnome-volume-control-applet  or in startup programs   (was wrong nickname sorry)
<skyjumper> zniavre: i found it, thanks
<rww> zniavre: do you have one of them for the power icon too?
<zniavre> rww,  unfortunatly no
<zniavre> but it must exist in gnome-panel applet list no?
<zniavre> isn't switch-off ?
<skyjumper> zniavre: maybe not, my system has gnome-volume-control-applet installed but not lised
<skyjumper> listed
<zniavre> yes i know that
<wgrant> skyjumper: The scrolliness is scheduled to be readded in the next indicator-sound release.
<skyjumper> wgrant: excellent
<wgrant> But it requires infrastructure enhancements. The dbus menu spec doesn't support that at the moment.
<skyjumper> anyone seeing incorrect font smoothing in firefox 3.6?
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to make maximus stop autostarting when killed?
<sjuxax> what is maximux
<sjuxax> what is maximus*
<Nitsuga> <h00k> Nitsuga: do you happen to know where in gconf that is? <-- gconf is like regedit. You need some luck to find what you are looking for.
<wgrant> Nitsuga: It's not anywhere near as bad as the Windows Registry...
<wgrant> There is actually some sense to it.
<Nitsuga> wgrant, the windows regedit also has some sense
<Nitsuga> and gconf is also messy.
<Nitsuga> some things that should be in desktop are in apps, and vice-versa
<MindVirus> I can't kill maximus.
<MindVirus> Please help me.
<wirechief> did you try killall -9 maximus ?
<MindVirus> wirechief: Yes.
<MindVirus> wirechief: It is automatically restarted.
<wirechief> maybe try the pidof
<wirechief> use htop and find the pid of it , also use f keys to terminate it.
<MindVirus> wirechief: It restarts.
<wirechief> something else is respawning it.
<MindVirus> Yes.
<high-rez> well uhm whats its parent id?
<MindVirus> gnome-session.
<wirechief> what about reboot is that a option ?
<MindVirus> wirechief: Not yet.
<wirechief> is that a program daemon or what
<high-rez> ps -ef and you'll get the ppid...
<MindVirus> wirechief: gnome-session?
<MindVirus> wirechief: It's the GNOME session daemon.
<wirechief> maybe its a service , service maxiums stop
<wirechief> maximus
<MindVirus> wirechief: Unrecognized.
<wirechief> hehe maybe you need to be in a terminal ctrl alt f1 or f2 and do it
<MindVirus> wirechief: What?
<MindVirus> wirechief: That said the same thing as expected.
<wirechief> ctrl alt f2 takes you into a terminal ctrl alt f7 should return
<MindVirus> wirechief: I know that.
<wirechief> k
<MindVirus> wirechief: What I don't know is why that would make a difference.
<wirechief> some things require being there.
<MindVirus> wirechief: Like what?
<wirechief> well, when i install my nvidia drivers i run a script in it.
<wirechief> and if i dont it yells at me.
<MindVirus> wirechief: That's weird as shit and I've never heard of anything like that.
<MindVirus> wirechief: I'm sure something is wrong, if that is the case.
<wirechief> its only a suggestion and at this point ive run out of em except for rebooting. well you proably have been in ubuntu too long then
<MindVirus> You're saying my uptime is too high?
<wirechief> fix it yourself. have fun.
<MindVirus> wirechief: ..?
<MindVirus> I don't understand what just happened.
<jcole> is the new ubuntu "look" in the latest lucid?
<MindVirus> jcole: Brown and purple? No.
<MindVirus> That's the light theme.
<jcole> MindVirus: when can we try it
<m0ar> I can't see why I'm not able to activate the propretairy driver in Hardware Drivers?  It just says "This driver is activated but nor currently in use" Any tips?
<MindVirus> jcole: Probably when the art drop happens.
<MindVirus> Which won't be for a while.
<jcole> lol
<Steil> fn
<jcole> MindVirus: ya, they always do that in the last beta
<platius> jcole,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-wallpaper-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-download-link-included.html#more-4274  if you want to try it
<MindVirus> jcole: It deters people from using Ubuntu+1 for just looks.
<rww> umm. The new wallpaper and theme are in Lucid right now...
<MindVirus> rww: I don't see them.
<MindVirus> What are they called?
<m0ar> MindVirus: They are after an update earlier today
<Steil> i like the new dark theme that came today
<Steil> i dont know what its called
<Steil> but i like it
<rww> System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Radiance and I think Ambiance
<Steil> just gotta wait til the title bar icons are fixed again :)
<rww> I'm using archive.ubuntu.com, dunno if it got out to the other mirrors yer.
<m0ar> Hey, I cant see the themes either :s
<rww> yet **
<MindVirus> Can someone please help me kill maximus?
<Steil> why dont you like maximus?
<MindVirus> Steil: I'm not using UNE right now.
<Steil> o
<Steil> too bad
<Steil> maximus is awesome
<Steil> for everything
<sebsebseb> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<MindVirus> That's great.
<MindVirus> I need to kill maximus.
<sebsebseb> didn't want to hit enter here, just then
<MindVirus> sebsebseb: Regardless; do you think you could help me out?
<sebsebseb> that enter was meant to be in my Lucid vm
<melik`> hey guys i'm having trouble loading alpha 3 on a pc nvidia gfx card.
<melik`> pc with*
<melik`> although it boots fine wth intel gfx
<sebsebseb> MindVirus: just had a quick look at your stuff up there, I don't even know what you got a problem with
<melik`> anyone having similiar problems?
<m0ar> EW!  Awful bugs on the new themes!
<MindVirus> sebsebseb: I can't kill maximus. It restarts.
<sebsebseb> m0ar: oh such as?
<m0ar> sebsebseb: The buttons?
<sebsebseb> MindVirus: I don't even know what maxium is
<sebsebseb> m0ar: I don't like the two new themes much myself
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Close, minimize, maximize etc
<MindVirus> No.
<MindVirus> maximus keeps windows maximized. Saves screen real estate.
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Are they seriously supposet to be that bugged?
<wgrant> Note that there have been four releases of the new themes in the past two hours, so some of the bugs are already fixed.
<wgrant> m0ar: What's wrong with them?
<wgrant> The order should be fixed if you log out and in.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: four releases of the new themes?
<wgrant> The lack of hovering and bright colours still bug me, though.
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Yes.
<m0ar> wgrant: Not the order.  Sec, scrot
<sebsebseb> wgrant: oh?
<melik`> new themes  are shit.
<rww> melik`: watch your language, please.
<melik`> i hope we get some new icons at least.
<wgrant> sebsebseb: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+changelog
<melik`> orange and purple are far from complimentary colors
<sebsebseb> wgrant: by the way I  installed from an alpha 3 vm,  got the updates, and then the theme updates as well, however I don't get the new log in screen.   Any idea why?  I even tried this lubuntu  plymouth screen that was in the repo, but  I didn't seem to have that working, or it  did, but so quick.   I am thinking maybe vm a daily build in the day, at least then I will probably have the new boot up screen.
<m0ar> rww: They are shit.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: installed into a alpha 3 vm above, installed from alpha 3 ISO
<melik`> shit isn't even a 'bad' word.
<sebsebseb> melik`: it is depending on the context it's used in
<wgrant> sebsebseb: The new gdm should have been published a couple of hours ago, but might not be on mirrors for another few.
<rww> m0ar: That may well be the case, but Ubuntu's IRC guidelines and melik` and your choice of descriptive words are incompatible.
<BUGabundo> I got it from main
<BUGabundo> let me restart a new guest
<sebsebseb> wgrant: New GDM? that's the log in screen,  I meant the boot up screen  for Plymouth
<BUGabundo> and see the changes to theme
<sebsebseb> wgrant: anyway good there will be a new GDM theme as well?
<melik`> sebsebseb: my use of te word 'shit' was appropriate.
<m0ar> rww: Irrelevant, found no other way of expressing myself in this case.
<m0ar> wgrant: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Selection_001.png
<m0ar> wgrant: ew.
<m0ar> Oh, is that the button order? :s
<skydrome> ooo that new theme is sexy
<wgrant> m0ar: That's button order.
<rww> m0ar: If you can't express yourself in a way that's appropriate for this channel, then don't express yourself.
<m0ar> rww: Point taken ;)
<wgrant> They've swapped maximize and minimize; try logging out and in again.
<m0ar> wgrant: Not worth it, bloated theme as usual. Too bad they never released one nice theme ><
<BUGabundo> bak
<wgrant> sebsebseb: The Plymouth theme has been in place for around 24 hours.
<melik`> anyone having trouble booting 10.04 on nvidia gfx cards?
<skydrome> m0ar, bloated?
<MindVirus> These themes are straight up hideous.
<BUGabundo> I do like the collors and font of ambience
<wgrant> MindVirus: Why?
<MindVirus> wgrant: Big PlaySkool buttons.
<wgrant> Apart from the buttons (both in window decorations and the GTK theme)
<wgrant> Heh, exactly.
<BUGabundo> but radienceis just tooooooo bright
<skydrome> i was under the impressed computers had more than 128k of ram now a days
<m0ar> skydrome: Yeah? Big boarders, ugly buttons etc
<BUGabundo> if I had to pick one
<m0ar> skydrome: Takes up space
<sebsebseb> melik`: Ubuntu has never been that good for Gnome themes,  these days I use another distro on this computer, which comes with a rather nice default theme,  as well as some themes similar to it that are also good.
<BUGabundo> I would go with dust
<wgrant> BUGabundo: My problem with Radiance is that the window decorations are a slightly different colour from the normal window colour.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: right well whatever reason/s  my vm didn't get it :(
<skydrome> :D im using dust theme with ambience title bar
<skydrome> so sexy
<BUGabundo> but after looking at the spaceing and fonts , I really like ambience
<MindVirus> wgrant: The scrollbars.
<m0ar> Of course windowspeople thinks "linux" is straight ugly when ubuntu doesn't have a semi-nice looking standard theme.
<melik`> sebsebseb: i use no GUI apps except chromium
<melik`> so i dont need a GTK theme :D
<BUGabundo> humm
<m0ar> melik`: Lucky man!
<BUGabundo> haing a guest sesion is making this session TERRIBLBLLYYYYY slow and lagged
<BUGabundo> very much like the old GTK bug :(
<melik`> i just decided to check out ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> m0ar: yep  Windows is better for default eye candy really,  XP and above,   as well as some other desktop Linux distros
<melik`> the new software centre seems pretty awesome
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Xp looks more awful than gnome. Win7 is soemwhat nice, true
<BUGabundo> ok, bed time
<BUGabundo> more tesint tomow
<skydrome> emerald is crashing alot in lucid
<melik`> win7 is horrible.
<BUGabundo> damn, this is lagged
<melik`> m0ar: all that gloss is horrible.
<BUGabundo> skydrome: emerald not supported
<m0ar> melik`: Depends.  Straight "bling bling"-wise it's the best of windows releases
<sebsebseb> m0ar: Vista's black aero theme is ok, but the graphics the OS comes with for backgrounds and such, that's nice.   anyway a little off topic now by the way
<m0ar> Ew
<skydrome> BUGabundo, seems it
<m0ar> Minimalistic is the way.
<melik`> m0ar: my PC is so minimalistic :D
<sebsebseb> m0ar: quite a lot of consumer/homeuser and such,  propritary software does come with good graphics
<m0ar> melik`: +1 +1 +1 +1
<skydrome> minimalistic is like sex with men
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Yeah. "Whatever" of the day!
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Oh?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: What?
<m0ar> skydrome: Oh?
<m0ar> skydrome: Wrong-tab :D
<skydrome> oh face!
<m0ar> I mean seriously, the worlds like fourth biggest (Yes, I guessed) OS should at least look.. tempting?
<BluesKaj> !OT | skydrome
<ubottu> skydrome: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<m0ar> Compare to win7 and OSX from the eyes of a retarded p12 that want's "a good computer"
<melik`> i hate GUI apps
<melik`> im a perfectionist
<m0ar> melik`: Let's go to ubuntu-offtopid
<melik`> everytime i use a GUI app, i feel like there is like 539394394 errors in the background
<melik`> ok
<sebsebseb> m0ar: no I think it goes like this,   when it comes to the Desktop at the moment.  1. Windows 2.  Mac OS X  3.  Ubuntu  4. Other Linux distros,  Mandriva :), Fedora,  and so on  4.  BSD's  5. other OS's
<melik`> sebsebseb: depends on how you're looking at it
<melik`> for end user average joe i suppose
<m0ar> sebsebseb: ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> melik`: the above is looking at market share, and yes m0ar  a bit off topic
<DanaG> hmm, my only gripe now with the new branding is that the superscript logo looks like this:
<DanaG> ubuntu®
<DanaG> oh, and the buttons (back on the right, yay) are ugly.
<sebsebseb> (numbers were wrong that's,  1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6)
<genii> Gah. Registered Trademark!
<DanaG> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/worried-ubuntu-1004-will-have-left-hand.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<DanaG> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/03/refreshing-the-ubuntu-brand/
<sebsebseb> http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/03/04/my-thoughts-on-the-ubuntu-branding-refresh/
<sebsebseb> which also links to Jono's and the Ubuntu websites page about it
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Your list reminds me of Bug#1 :)
<sebsebseb> m0ar: my list?  OS list?
<sebsebseb> OS market share list?
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Yep
<sebsebseb> m0ar: right ok
<m0ar> sebsebseb: You do know the bug#1 in launchpad?
<sebsebseb> DanaG: I don't like those buttons much myself, but that's good that they are on the right where they are meant to be
<DanaG> something to compare, just for the heck of it: http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg
<sebsebseb> m0ar: of course it's in the !windows factoid for example even,  plus I think there might be an actsual bug 1 factoid
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<sebsebseb> hrm some how ubottu knew we were on about bug1?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: you said 'bug 1'
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<rww> !-windows
<ubottu> windows aliases: bug#1, bug #1, bug 1, microsoft, windowsxp - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 08:49:27 - last edited by elky on 2009-06-07 13:30:36
<rww> there isn't an actual factoid, it just redirects to !windows.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: that explains it, but I thought always had to do ! for the factoids
<wgrant> sebsebseb: It's not a factoid as such. It's another plugin that looks for any bug references.
<sebsebseb> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<sebsebseb> wgrant: oh right ok ty I guess
<DanaG> trademark symbol looks evil. =þ
<sebsebseb> rww: something redirects to !windows ?
<rww> sebsebseb: see the ubottu output from !-windows, it lists its aliases.
<sebsebseb> rww: already read that, anyway I guess whatever, and a bit off topic
<rww> sebsebseb: Then I'm not sure what your question was?
<sebsebseb> the bug 1 stuff
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<sebsebseb> rww: you answered that
<sebsebseb> just now
<sebsebseb> :)
<skyjumper> anyone else seeing a 1px border around their desktop in lucid?
<wgrant> skyjumper: I noticed that on the sides, yeah.
<skyjumper> wgrant: you do anything about it?
<Stik> Apple has a patent on that
<wgrant> None.
<Sa[i]nT> How do I upgrade to lynx with the command line?
<rww> Sa[i]nT: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<m0ar> My volume-icon in the notification toolbar has this ugly gray background. Is this fixable?
<skyjumper> m0ar: did you have that problem in jaunty?
<skyjumper> or karmic
<m0ar> skyjumper: Nope, not that I can remember. Happens with VLC too.
<rww> ooo, that's fun. Anyone seen any aptitude problems that look like this, recently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388677/ ?
<skyjumper> i get gray icon backgrounds on mail-notification, amarok, and pidgin
<rww> aptitude thing looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/515525 , perhaps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Triaged]
<Sarvatt> darn.. that new gnome-terminal profile that I got forcibly switched to looks exactly the same as my old one with only 512 lines scrollback and I needed that build log
<wgrant> Oh. I wondered why it was so short.
 * wgrant curses stupid overrides.
<wgrant> I thought some of my output was just longer than I'd guessed.
<overmacht> hi FunnyLookinHat
<Sarvatt> am I missing an option to turn off the volume status in the notification area applet or are we supposed to have 2 volume controls on the panel?
<Sarvatt> ah it was gnome-volume-control-applet that i had to kill
<funkyHat> Does anyone know if the issue with wacom drivers has been resolved yet?
<JFo> funkyHat, what issue?
<funkyHat> JFo: the one mentioned on the alpha 2 release page
<funkyHat> Ah I've just found this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/511844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511844 in xf86-input-wacom "Wacom Tablet is only recognized on first plug" [High,Confirmed]
<funkyHat> Looks like progress at least ⢁)
<JFo> funkyHat, that isn't the only bug
<JFo> funkyHat, what hardware are you using?
<funkyHat> JFo: actually none at the moment, but I've been putting off upgrading to Lucid because I'm planning to buy an Intuos4 soon
<JFo> I see
<un214> Is there a good way to force my system to use VESA drivers
<un214> It's using the noveau driver and it has lots of annoyingly bad graphics glitches
<crimsun> un214: sure, create/modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf and specify vesa
<un214> but then kernel still grabs an incompatible fbcon
<crimsun> un214: even if you uninstall plymouth?
<un214> modprobe finds and loads the driver automatically
<crimsun> un214: raof or Sarvatt would probably know
<un214> Sarvatt: you here?
<un214> apparently not :(
<un214> this close tie between the kernel and X makes for odd things when one wants to intercept the package management
<un214> all right, who changed the command to rebuild xorg?
<DanaG> !find hid2hci
<ubottu> File hid2hci found in udev
<DanaG> !find /usr/sbin/hid2hci
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/sbin/hid2hci does not exist in lucid
<DanaG> hmm.
<crimsun> wrong path
<crimsun> udev: /lib/udev/hid2hci
<DanaG> yeah, weird... it's not working for my usb bluetooth dongle.
<DanaG> My internal BT dongle starts out in HCI mode anyway, but the spare second dongle I have starts out in HID mode.
<DanaG> I called hid2hci on it manually, and now the input device part disappeared.
<symptom> Hello Does anyone know how minimizing a window will be handled on Lucid with the new Light theme?
<flodine> can someone tell me how i can stop typing nautilus -q cause i keep getting those white line on my desktop,i want a fix
<DanaG> er, one part of it did, rather.
<symptom> since there is no task bar at the bottom...
<throughnothing> How can I get rid of the universal access indicator that is now showing up in lucid
<Technoviking> anyone else can't see the menu in OpenOffice in the new dark theme
<DanaG> ugh, what the heck?
<DanaG> My right-side icons are MAX, MIN, CLOSE.
<h00k> "Empathy" is renamed "chat" in the indicator applet. cool.
<DanaG> SOmebody must've been on crack when designing that.
<DanaG> =þ
<h00k> DanaG: I found it odd at first, but actually I quite like it
<throughnothing> DanaG, heh i was wondering about that too, it looks good im just not sure about the close not being on the far left
<DanaG> Well, it breaks muscle memory.
<throughnothing> lucky for me i only use the keyboard to close windows
<throughnothing> I'm not certain if I like the scrollbars yet, though
<DanaG> hmm, I still have the old theme.
<DanaG> Ugh, yeah, that's way wrong.
<rww> /apps/metacity/general/button_layout, in case anyone was wondering how to change the button layout.
<DanaG> Well, who decided to break it like that?
<throughnothing> I just wanna know how to get rid of the universal access preferences indicator
<DanaG> Was that a conscious choice?
<throughnothing> DanaG, it had to be, and they do supposedly have some good design people on the team
<rww> DanaG: I think so, considering that making it sane again makes the theme look stupid.
<DanaG> weird... "unset key" fixed it.
<throughnothing> and yeah, making it "normal" makes it look terrible
<DanaG> well, good luck convincing users to try ubuntu when every time they try to maximize a window, it minimizes -- and vice versa.
<throughnothing> The universal access preferences icon just looks terrible with the new theme and takes up a lot of space for me never using it
<Technoviking> can someone confirm this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532389 in light-themes "Invisible menu in OpenOffice in new ambiance theme" [Undecided,New]
<rww> Technoviking: sure. One sec.
<throughnothing> ah, figured out the accessibility thing, uncheck "accessibility features can be toggled with the keyboard" in the keyboard preferences window in case anybody else is being annoyed by that
<rww> Technoviking: confirmed, bug status changed accordingly
<Technoviking> rww: thanks
<symptom> Hello Does anyone know how minimizing a window will be handled on Lucid with the new Light theme? since there is no task bar at the bottom.
<throughnothing> is there no bottom taskbar by default in lucid now?
<Sarvatt> un214: you use fbdev not vesa with a KMS driver
<rww> symptom: One sec, I'll go make a new user without my panel customizations and see for you :)
<rww> thought so...
<rww> symptom, throughnothing: There is a bottom panel (with the same configuration as Karmic), it's just not shown in the screenshots that are going around.
<rww> symptom: screenshot: http://imagebin.org/87604
<vbabiy> Any know how I can fix this http://pastebin.com/BbDsM8nV
<DanaG> hmm, I still have the Human theme.
<DanaG> And I find those buttons quite ugly.
<vbabiy> Failed during the install and it always fails on update
<xxploit> is the light theme out now? cause i have the gdm theme changed/background on the lastest upgrade but there seems to be no gtk theme
<symptom> ok thanks.  I thought I read somewhere that it was going out sin bottom taskbar
<vbabiy> yeah, you have to select in the appearance section.
<xxploit> whats the theme called?
<rww> symptom: the screenshots that came out before the theme was released had the bottom bar cut off for some reason. I imagine that rumor came from there.
<vbabiy> light
<rww> xxploit: Dark one is "Ambiance", light one is "Radiance"
<vbabiy> rww, which do you like better
<DanaG> Looks like they need to fix the button pixmaps.
<rww> and the package name is light-themes
<vbabiy> yeah
<xxploit> those r it?...man i think there ugly... the window button controls r horrid looking
<rww> vbabiy: I'm not a fan of dark themes in general, so Radiance
<vbabiy> rww, I like both I wish you can have it switched based on time, light during the day dark at night
<symptom> yea... I do like how you put the window control buttons on the right rww I hate the left controls.  But I have to agree with xxploit that they dont look very good.
<DanaG> Yeah, they're horrible -- especially when you unbreak the min/max order.
<rww> symptom: The layout in that screenshot is how it is by default.
<symptom> other than that I like it
<xxploit> symptom, and the scrollbar looks so dated compared to the last theme
<DanaG> oh, and greyed-out scroll-button when at top and bottom is ugly.
<rww> apparently the whole "buttons on the left" idea went away, thank goodness. Now they just need to switch minimize and maximize back around.
<symptom> true it looks like they used the lighter colored theme scroll bar
<xxploit> the dark theme looks good overall but the window controls/scrollbar still look pretty horrid
<symptom> all in all it looks pretty basic
<xxploit> background/wallpaper really doesnt go well with the dark theme i do not think
<symptom> Because today was the UI freeze is this how 10.4 will ship?
<throughnothing> xxploit, i think it looks pretty good, but I agree about the scrollbars
<vbabiy> Any know how I can fix this http://pastebin.com/BbDsM8nV
<DanaG> random: http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg
<DanaG> oh, theme also breaks if panels are not exactly 24 pixels.
<rww> Here's Radiance, for comparison: http://imagebin.org/87606
<DanaG> ooh, sorbet is yummy.
<DanaG> But still has panel image breakage.
<DanaG> My top panel is set to 32 pixels, for reference -- I have a high-dpi display.
<DanaG> oh, and sorbet also lacks focus indicators.
<symptom> Yea they just used the same scroll bar
<symptom> rww is this how Lucid will ship?  Because today was the UI freeze and all.
<ejat> anyone here having prob with NM ?
<rww> symptom: No idea. I don't know what the UI freeze entails.
<ejat> since its indicate keep on connecting ..
<ChogyDan> symptom: the UI freeze might be more for translations and such, so changing the theme would be fine
<rww> ah, here we go
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserInterfaceFreeze
<symptom> ah
<symptom> thanks
<ejat> anyone?
<rww> symptom: from the look of it, there are ways around UI Freeze, so it may still change.
<symptom> not much of a freeze... They should call it a UI slush
<throughnothing> hehe
<Technoviking> symptom: They will be bug fixes and minor adjustment, but it can change drastically without approval from the tech board
 * DanaG goes back to Human.
<symptom> although remember when canonical made a huge update to a version like a month after the release... i think it was back in 06
<symptom> they called it 6.04.1 or something
<symptom> thank you Technoviking
<symptom> I think they did the same with 8.04
<ZykoticK9> If one wished to report a bug against the new Ambient & Radiance themes, what package would one report under? (transparency in panel notification area isn't working)
<symptom> light theme I suppose....
<humphreybc> hey everyone, i've got a quick question
<humphreybc> does anyone know whether the depreciation of HAL in Lucid will be fixing a lot of suspend/resume bugs?
<symptom> although I doubt the bug is in the theme itself...
<ZykoticK9> symptom, actually if you switch between Human and one of the new ones it changes
<rww> ZykoticK9: The package name is `light-themes`, so if it's actually a theme problem, it'd go there.
<ejat> anyone here know the issue networkmanager in lucid alpha3 ? which is its keep connecting ... either wired @ wireless ?
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks
<humphreybc> no one knows about suspend/resume in lucid?
<throughnothing> humphreybc, i know it works fine for me, not sure how hal affects it or not, i read that it will supposedly make it faster though....it is definitely fast
<throughnothing> it worked for me before with hal as well
<humphreybc> hmm. i've had odd problems with it. worked fine in jaunty on ati proprietary drivers, then in karmic the ati drivers wouldn't install properly due to a bug that still hasn't been fixed afaik. so i went with the open source radeon drivers, which suspend/resume worked for a bit, then died and it's never worked since.
<humphreybc> it suspends okay, but when i try to wake it up, it appears that the display, keyboard and mouse aren't waked up
<throughnothing> humphreybc, strange, I'm not really sure
<throughnothing> it could be related to policykit or it could be related to lots of other things
<humphreybc> yeah, well i originally blamed the radeon drivers
<humphreybc> but a combination of the fact it worked at one point, and the fact the keyboard doesn't seem to work either
<humphreybc> (i know this because after waking it up, it turns on, but hitting caps lock doesn't turn on the caps lock light)
<humphreybc> so i'm not sure. but i'm installing lucid tomorrow as a fresh install, so we shall see
<throughnothing> have u tried putting it to sleep with music playing, and then resuming
<throughnothing> and seeing if the music comes back
<throughnothing> if so, it may just be that your monitor is not coming back up
<throughnothing> ive had that happen before
<humphreybc> no, i haven't! that's a good idea.
<humphreybc> i'll try that tonight
<throughnothing> it'll just help you pinpoint where the problem is hopefully
<humphreybc> if suspend still doesn't work in lucid then i'll be testing the hell out of it and filing bug reports
<throughnothing> it sounds like it may just be the monitor not coming back on....or possibly even the backlight
<humphreybc> because i want to try to fix this :)
<throughnothing> with my old laptop the whole computer would come back up fine, but the backlight wouldnt come on, so it was basically useless
<humphreybc> hmm
<throughnothing> and that was with ATI drivers
<throughnothing> but that was like years ago
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> i'm tempted to give the proprietary drivers another shot
<humphreybc> but i've found the open source ones to be much more responsive
<humphreybc> although they don't have openGL working with compiz, whereas ATI do
<humphreybc> not that I use openGL at all that often, except for Google Earth every now and then
<humphreybc> the problem is that once you choose to install one or the other, it can be tedious to change properly
<humphreybc> i believe ATI have done a lot of work on their drivers in the last 6 months though
<humphreybc> i found the dual screen support with the open source drivers much better
<lastent> hi, when will the new gui be comming in the iso?
<mjs7231> Hey guys, can someone help me fix some issues I'm having with the Dust Theme.  It seems a recent update made it all f**ked up.
<mjs7231> Here is a screenshot of what it looks like now: http://imgur.com/Nqo7e
<mjs7231> You can see the sides are all just wrong..
<DanaG> That's probably somebody's design choice.
<humphreybc> ew
<humphreybc> if that's a design decision, then god help us
<genii> Designers. Kill em all and let God sort it out.
<Mage__> hey everyone!
<humphreybc> genii: sometimes that's tempting
<humphreybc> hi Mage__
<rolsworth> just launched the lucid build. looks pretty much the same. i wonder why they do that because ubuntu kind of looks like somethign from back in the 90s
<Mage__> i'm not sure if this is the right channel, but i have a question on getting full sound working and i'm using ubuntu lucid alpha 3.  been trying for the past couple years on and off with no success
<Mage__> i just tried installing the driver from realtek's site and although i got it to compile and install still 2.1 so i'm assuming i did something wrong since that driver is for my sound card (alc660)
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> don't use that driver
<crimsun> remove it and use linux-alsa-driver-modules from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
 * humphreybc is off to work, see you everyone!
<Mage__> um...how do i remove it?
<Mage__> bye bye humphreybc!
<Mage__> have fun at work
<crimsun> Mage__: if you're lucky, make uninstall
<Mage__> ok, os just go back into the folder that has the driver and do sudo make uninstall?
<Mage__> so*
<crimsun> if that's a valid Makefile target, yes
<crimsun> otherwise you'll need to manually hunt down the installed files and rm them individually
<Mage__> ok it seems it did something lol
<Mage__> rm -f to 3 folders
<Mage__> alright i added the ppa so i'll install that driver now
<Mage__> hopefully i don't foo bar the system again like i did last time i tried to compile sound drivers lol
<Mage__> holy cow which one do i use the generic one right?
<crimsun> yes, just install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<Mage__> alright just installed it so i'm gonna restart and see if it works
<Mage__> still no surround sound profile:(
<Mage__> just analog stereo {output, input, duplex}, digital stereo {duplex (IEC95E), (IEC95E) output + analog stereo input}
<crimsun> Mage__: well, does your driver even support it properly?
<DanaG> I have a sort of reverse issue: http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<Mage__> yep cause in windows i have full 5.1, but in ubuntu i only get 2.1
<crimsun> Mage__: no, the *Linux* driver
<Mage__> from what i remember on the alsa-project website it had my card supported but i will go double check
<crimsun> e.g., pasuspender -- speaker-test -c6 -Dplughw:0 -twav -l1
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> e.g., pasuspender -- speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51 -twav -l1
<Mage__> that command returned sound otu of the front left and right only
<Mage__> out*
<Mage__> oh snap it seems my card was removed from the alsa-project
<crimsun> Mage__: so alsa doesn't properly support it, which means that PA certainly won't
<ranjan> any body using the theme radiance??
<Mage__> that makes me sad, cause a few years back when jaunty was released someone who had my same motherboard somehow got full 5.1 without any tweaks but i never did
<Mage__> i guess i can finally give up trying to make it work now though:/
<Mage__> alright well thanks for the help, just have to wait till i get some money for a new mobo then that may have better support
<rww> ranjan: yes
<ranjan> rww, which is the theme engine its based on??
<ranjan> rww, i am not able to enable it in karmic
<ranjan> the gtk is the old and ugly
<crimsun> Mage__: it's certainly possible, but you'll need to create a custom asoundrc
<Mage__> i wouldn't mind doing that, i'm comfortable with the terminal and manually editing files, had to do it quite a bit in hardy lol
<rww> ranjan: No idea. Do you know how I'd find that out?
<ranjan> how?? actually i got the link..thanks
<ranjan> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/new-ubuntu-1004-light-and-dark-themes.html
<punkrockguy318> So is fglrx still broken in lucid?
<rww> punkrockguy318: looks like it, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32)" [High,Triaged]
<punkrockguy318> thanks
<punkrockguy318> i think i might just make a lucid partition anyway and start using that; i rarely use openGL and i'd like to contribute to ubuntu however I can
<Mage__> there was a new open source ati driver released though i think today or yesterday, you may want to look into that
<Mage__> not sure if it sports 3d though i can't recall
<punkrockguy318> i ran the daily from a couple days ago and I was really impressed with it
<punkrockguy318> especially the pulseaudio situation.. the SDL/pulseaudio situation is completely fixed... this has been so annoying for me; i'm the head dev of fceux which uses SDL and i'm constantly getting complaints about sound but everything is gravy in ubuntu+1 =]
<DanaG> actually, fglrx works fine for 2.6.32; the X server is the real issue.
<MindVirus> Hi.
<Mage__> hello MindVirus
<MindVirus> I want to kill maximus.
<MindVirus> I cannot kill maximus.
<MindVirus> A process respawns it.
<MindVirus> Over and over.
<MindVirus> I found a file: /etc/xdg/xdg-une/autostart/maximus-autostart.desktop
<punkrockguy318> DanaG, yeah i was just reading that in the bug report that was linked.  i only really play fceuX (my project) and skulltag; both which run fine in software mode
<MindVirus> But I want it to start when I run an Ubuntu Netbook Edition session.
<MindVirus> So, I am weary of moving it.
<Mage__> i am not too familiar with the netbook remix since i haven't used it but i believe maximus is the actually controller of the display so i believe it's tied into the system so it must start
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<MindVirus> Mage__: In general?!
<DanaG> hmm, try booting with radeon.modeset=1 (if you can afford more wattage being used).
<DanaG> The open-source 3D drivers nowadays are pretty dang awesome.
<MindVirus> Mage__: Even for a GNOME session?
<Mage__> you should be able to check System => Preferences => Startup Applications to control bootup programs
<Mage__> MindVirus: No a normal Gnome session should not start it
<MindVirus> Mage__: My normal GNOME session starts it.
<MindVirus> Please help.
<Mage__> Check the System => Preferences => Startup Applications.  It list programs that start with the session
<MindVirus> Maximus isn't there.
<Mage__> MindVirus, Hmm not sure then, let me see if I can find anything online.
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, this "might" be of interest https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maximus/+bug/396485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396485 in maximus "No way to kill maximus" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<MindVirus> WISHLIST
<MindVirus> WHAT
<Mage__> MindVirus, In your startup applications do you have remember running applications on logout checked?
<MindVirus> Mage__: Yes.
<MindVirus> "I disagree with this feature request. I think the ability to stop the maximus service and logout/login again is sufficient."
<MindVirus> I totally disagree.
<MindVirus> I want control over my system.
<Mage__> MindVirus, If you uncheck that it won't load
<MindVirus> Mage__: Oh, I see. Do I then have to stay in GNOME session?
<Mage__> MindVirus, just log out and log back in and it won't start up since you told it not to remember
<MindVirus> Mage__: If I turn it back on again will I have to stay in the GNOME session?
<Mage__> MindVirus, The options for remembering is just to save tedium and open up all process and programs you had open when you logged out.  So you can check and uncheck it at your leisure.
<MindVirus> Mage__: I would prefer a checkbox in the logout box.
<Mage__> MindVirus, I agree but they chose to put it in the Startup Applications
<MindVirus> Mage__: Is there any way to change that?
<Mage__> MindVirus, you would have to change the code of the logout dialog
<MindVirus> Mage__: Do you know where I can find that?
<natethegreat1419> Hello is one there
<Mage__> MindVirus, I am not sure.  That would definitely require an intense search.  You may want to try one of the #ubuntu-dev channel for that
<Mage__> Hello natethegreat1419
<natethegreat1419> Hey I was wondering how is the new Ubuntu??
<Mage__> I'm using it now and it's awesome, much faster as well.
<natethegreat1419> Awesome? Any bugs?
<MindVirus> I agree completely.
<MindVirus> natethegreat1419: Lots.
<MindVirus> Keep in mind this is Alpha 3.
<natethegreat1419> Yea I know but I was wondering
<natethegreat1419> is it alot quicker than 9.10?
<MindVirus> natethegreat1419: Lots.
<natethegreat1419> Awesome
<Mage__> natethegreat1419, few bugs but it is alpha.  it also much faster than 9.10
<natethegreat1419> I hope that it aint as buggy during final release as 8.04 did
<MindVirus> natethegreat1419: It is already feeling polished.
<natethegreat1419> cool
<natethegreat1419> I am definatelly going to have to check it out after final release unless I get my own computer first
<natethegreat1419> Than I will get the beta or Alpha LOL
<flodine> can someone tell me how i can stop typing nautilus -q cause i keep getting those white line on my desktop,i want a fix
<rpk> hey, i'm having issues pinging in a clean install of ubuntu server alpha 3, can anyone point me at a good tut for fixing connectivity issues?
<MindVirus> When will the theme be fixed?
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<Mage__> not sure
<MindVirus> I am looking forward to it.
<MindVirus> I hope they do the scroll bars as well as the metacity theme.
<Mage__> crimsun, are you still here?
<MindVirus> Anyone know where I can go to get help for netbook edition?
<dupondje> is the new theme already out somehow ? or we have to wait ? :)
<MindVirus> dupondje: A working version, yes.
<MindVirus> Still somewhat buggy.
<dupondje> MindVirus: what package ?
<MindVirus> dupondje: For the theme?
<MindVirus> dupondje: I'm not sure.
<rww> dupondje: light-themes for the GTK theme
<rww> it should be pulled in by ubuntu-desktop
<rww> (via ubuntu-artwork)
<dupondje> it adds 2 new themes :) lets try
<switchgirl> anyone know when the real java will be added to the repo's? so i can have a java applet
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, it's there now - add the partner repo :)
<Mage__> the real java is there, you can use the openjdk-jre and the icedtea6-plugin or the sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<switchgirl> thanks
<switchgirl> i have (separate issues with gnome-panel)
<switchgirl> i cant add it
<switchgirl> i cant remove it
<switchgirl> i cant even change the properties
<coz_> hey guys..when a bug is confirmed  when would it generally be updated in lucid?
<switchgirl> The GNOME Panel 2.29.91 <<< i have 2 versions of the same package installed yet they show the same number and exibhit different settings
<coz_> switchgirl,  there is a ppa for sun java
<coz_> switchgirl,  i got it to work for every applications that requres sun java but not in firefox
<booboo> switchgirl,    https://launchpad.net/~voronov84/+archive/andreyv
<coz_> switchgirl,   ^^^
<coz_> switchgirl,  it may be the system I have lucid installed on or some factor here that it doesn work in firefox
<_KAMI_1> Hi!
<_KAMI_1> I have mobility radeon 3470 and I can not get to work under
<_KAMI_1> 10.04
<_KAMI_1> I tried with stock kernel
<_KAMI_1> wit and without radeon.modeset=1 kernelé paramaeter
<_KAMI_1> I tried with 2.6.33 kernel
<_KAMI_1> with 2.6.33 966 (drm-next) kernel but no success so far
<eeexception> Hi. Has anyone tested ubuntu 10.04 alpha? Is there still a problem with usb flash drivers? At this morning I was trying to connect to my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 Sony Reader prs-300, but was nothing. lsusb also was empty
<_KAMI_1> I copied radeon/R600_rlc.bin to right place for KMS
<switchgirl> meh
<switchgirl> i'm going to go to hardy
<_KAMI_1> I have no error in kernel legs
<_KAMI_1> but I have probloems in X
<_KAMI_1> Also I probed non open source driver
<_KAMI_1> but fglrx wants to remove ubuntu desktop
<ZykoticK9> _KAMI_1, i don't use ATI personally, but on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3 under Known Issues, "The fglrx binary driver for ATI video chipsets does not yet support the X server in Lucid"
<_KAMI_1> okay but I wanted to use opensource radeon, radeonhd and ati drivers
<ZykoticK9> _KAMI_1, i believe it's only Nvidia that supports the multiple drivers feature (i could be wrong)
<rww> ZykoticK9: What?
<rww> radeon works fine in lucid.
<rww> _KAMI_1: What exactly are the problems you're seeing in X?
<eeexception> And what about usb flash devices in Lucid?
<_KAMI_1> undefinied symbol
<ZykoticK9> rww, but you can't have multiple driver simultaneously installed can you?  (like the new/old feature with Nvidia correct?)
<_KAMI_1> in /usr/...../drivers/radeon_drv.so
<_KAMI_1> Should I have to force radeon.modeset=1 as kernel parameter?
<rww> ZykoticK9: The various free drivers can be installed simultaneously. fglrx is a pain in the backside and causes problems when installed alongside the others.
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks
<rww> _KAMI_1: Where are you getting an undefined symbol error? In Xorg.0.log, in the console, etc...
<_KAMI_1> In concole
<_KAMI_1> I used radeon driver
<_KAMI_1> in karamic
<_KAMI_1> however I had git compiled version
<_KAMI_1> because I wanted to test KMS
<Jara> Hey guys, just wanted to say congrats on lucid so far  liveusbstick booted in 8 seconds
<_KAMI_1> but KMS not worked me
<_KAMI_1> I had proper 3D only without KMS
<rww> _KAMI_1: do you have the package libdrm-radeon1 installed?
<Jara> Any luck on getting software center to not crash every second?
<_KAMI_1> nww sure
<_KAMI_1> I have
<_KAMI_1> also I have mesa
<_KAMI_1> xserver-xorg-video-radeon, ati, radeonhd too
<rww> _KAMI_1: If you've compiled stuff from git in the past and are manually copying files and whatever, it's probably some conflict introduced by that. Try booting from a LiveCD and see if it brings up X11 properly.
<_KAMI_1> they are git versions by date 20100302
<_KAMI_1> I will try that
<Peddy> who else isn't liking the 10.04 concept art?
<wgrant> The theme or the other propaganda?
<_KAMI_1> the desktop looks cool
<solid_liquid> I like the new bootsplash
<_KAMI_1> however I did not perfer grey menubar icons
<solid_liquid> (the one that just installed a couple hours ago)
<_KAMI_1> but I loved the old design of logo
<wgrant> solid_liquid: I don't like the way the circles don't fade.
<wgrant> It's just click... click... click... click.
<solid_liquid> yeah, I don't know what's with the gray...  I had it set to transparent before the update
<solid_liquid> wgrant, hmm, I don't remember the circles
<wgrant> solid_liquid: The four dots along the bottom that make up the progress bar.
<solid_liquid> oh
<solid_liquid> thos
<solid_liquid> *those
<solid_liquid> yeah...
<solid_liquid> but, it's the 1st test of the new theme
<solid_liquid> maybe they'll fix that soon
<solid_liquid> anyone gotten the Gwibber client to work?
<wgrant> solid_liquid: It had been broken for me for a few days until the desktop-couch upgrade a few hours ago.
<solid_liquid> hmm\
<solid_liquid> I saw that update, but it isn't doing anything for me
<rye> anybody running GNOME with multi-display installation? I.e. non-Twin-view/non-Xinerama ?
<ZykoticK9> rye, my nvidia setting isn't handling Separate X Screen AT ALL right now - bug #526175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526175 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia-Setting of "Separate X Screen" causes Nautilus to continually respawn itself 100% CPU usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526175
<eeexception> So anyone tried to mount flash drives? I could not connect my e-book sony reader
<rye> ZykoticK9, my handles, but it is now... a bit strange. Nautilus crashes while trying to draw the desktop, notifications appear in the center of the screen...
<rye> ah, notifications appear there when I am on other $DISPLAY... hm...
<simion314> i upgraded to 10.04 from karmic, 5-10 seconds after boot ,when runing on my menus or opening apps my scrren becomes black and i have to restart, nothing works, ctrl+alt+del not working too
<simion314> any ideea? it is xorg? something that starts in background can cause this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can xorg still be zapped using a key combo? i see ctrl+alt+backspace has been disabled for some time, but i couldn't remember if the alternative was allowed
<rww> ubottu: dontzap | Kamping_Kaiser
<ubottu> Kamping_Kaiser: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll have a look
<ZykoticK9> Kamping_Kaiser, it's alt+sysrq+k by default
<Kamping_Kaiser> ZykoticK9: ah, that looks like it. thanks.
<rye> ZykoticK9, bug #508890 .. nice...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508890 in nautilus "Nautilus crashes when there are multiple XScreens" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508890
<ZykoticK9> rye, good find :)
<rye> yeah, if show_desktop is disabled then it works... The bad thing is that it might leave the cursor in "waiting/spinning" state even if you disable show_desktop :)
<ZykoticK9> rye, you also won't be able to use your desktop for icons / shortcuts / etc
<rye> ZykoticK9, yup, but this is not that important... I have my desktop almost always filled with windows, so sometimes I don't remember what wallpaper I have :)
<rye> but nautilus now respawns on crashes...
<ZykoticK9> rye, the wallpaper is easy to work around - compiz wallpaper will show up if you disable nautilus' controll of desktop - but no icons... that's would be an issue for many people
<rye> ZykoticK9, yes, subscribed to the bug, ready to test whatever they come up with...
<rye> but notifications appearing in the middle of the screen (i.e. top/centered) is a strange thing as well...
<mortal_> hello. when installing lucid alpha3 on my omnibook 510, the installer starts and everything but the screen stays blank
<simion314> i upgraded to 10.04 from karmic, 5-10 seconds after boot ,when runing on my menus or opening apps my scrren becomes black and i have to restart, nothing works, ctrl+alt+del not working too
<bj0> simion314, intel video card?
<simion314> i read all the logs i know and i did not found anything
<simion314> no ati
<bj0> ah, i had problems with the intel driver...
<bj0> CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel
<simion314> bj0: thte interesting thing is that it boots,gnome starts ,and i can open apps after that it goes black
<bj0> this is needed for iotop
<bj0> (works in 9.10, not ini 10.04)
<bj0> simion314, yea, mine would do that, but instead of going black it would just freeze
<bj0> it was the intel driver doing it though (im pretty sure)
<bj0> simion314,  you using compiz?
<simion314> so could be a applet from gnome or something that it loads after in background? i will try fluxbox to see if it is gnome related
<bj0> if so, you can try turning it off
<simion314> bj0: i do not have enought time to turn it off, maybe remove it
<BUGabundo_remote> murangetto!
<bj0> simion314, if you can go to a tty while booting up with ctrl-alt-f1 / f2 etc
<bj0> you can try DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<simion314> ok, i will restar in lucid now
<bj0> i guess ill file a bug report
 * BUGabundo_remote starts a new µblogging hashtag: #rosachique #pinkchick
<screen-x> Whats the status of boot graphics in lucid? I'm using an up to date lucid with a luks encrypted root and get this http://imgbin.org/images/1342.jpg when booting up.
<toresbe> Whoa. Has there been some improvement in the "Reading Database" step of dpkg in lucid?
<void^> STOP UNIT: FAILED: Success
<void^> yay, gnome catched up to windows in error message quality
<mahesh> hi
<zniavre> good morning
<mahesh> good mornig
<mahesh> can u help me ?
<zniavre> what s happened ?
<mahesh> how to handle SIGHUP signal in daemon
<mahesh> is thr any one can help me/
<zniavre> i do not know sorry
<eeexception> Still has a question about usb devices support in Lucid
<eeexception> I have not find any opened bug, but I could not connect Sony e-book reader to netbook( So I even do not see that device is connected in output of lsusb
<Ian_Corne> weird, ubuntu-artwork updates just fine om my desktop
<Ian_Corne> but is kept back on my laptop
<yofel> Ian_Corne: different architecture?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> no
<yofel> odd then
<Ian_Corne> aptitude does install it..
<Ian_Corne> but wants to remove the packages that autoremove would remove too
<Ian_Corne> so autoremoving first and then seeing if i can apt-get upgrade :)
<Ian_Corne> oh wait, forgot to use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade :)
<Ian_Corne> therein lies the difference!
<Kamping_Kaiser> merge-o-matic is an interesting tool. its rather cute the way it generates diffs for any changed files.
<tehbaut> what will it take for ubuntu 10.4 to get hfs+ formatting capabilities in gparted by default?
<tehbaut> gparted live already supports both hfs and hfs+ ...and ubuntu supports r/w of both as well
<tehbaut> not sure what the big obstacle is
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'd hae thought its a bit late in the release cycle for new filesystems in the installer
<tehbaut> Kamping_Kaiser: why not? it's already supported
<tehbaut> I don't know why gparted is left out ...and it's been that way for years now
<Kamping_Kaiser> tehbaut: because its a change that has data destroying potential (for 5 years)
<tehbaut> how does that happen?
<Kamping_Kaiser> data destruction, or 5 yeras support?
<Kamping_Kaiser> incase you aren't aware, i'm just speculating :)
<tehbaut> well, no one would use it for anything that they wouldn't know how to use it for (e.g. they won't choose hfs+ in gparted unless that's what they want)
<tehbaut> another issue I had was not being able to even format as hfs+ even after installing hfsprogs
<tehbaut> I was able to do hfs, but that has a limit of 2GB per part
<Ian_Corne> AAAH
<Ian_Corne> my window control buttons got switched around :(
<Ian_Corne> maximize is on the left, minimize in the center, x still on the right
<tehbaut> darn it, gotta boot back into stinky gparted livecd
<tehbaut> so, can I still make a case to get hfs+ support with gparted on install/livecd by default?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, why don't you just compile a kernel with hfs+ support?
<blerk> quick question, yesterday i upgraded my 9.10 to 10.4 via update manager and got the new theme just fine, today i reinstalled using the current iso, also all fine except for the volume icon, which seems to have changed to something quite different, anyway i can change that icon to another one? i have no idea what icon it was i got in the upgrade, but the fresh install icon looks a bit awkward
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: I don't want to have to keep maintaining it with each new release
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, you really wouldn't have to.
<tehbaut> why not?
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: well anyway, I'm no good at that stuff anyway (compiling, et al)
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, unless you needed the newest features or fixes, you don't really have to.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, it's usually a simple ./configure && make then you make check and make install.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, but you can hold your breath for hfs+ support.
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: I guess I'm just not sure why it's not already enabled since hfs+ can already be read and written to... and why there is still opposition to it (or so it seems)?
<red> Lucid Alpha 2 sports full removal of the hal package, making Ubuntu faster to boot and faster to resume from suspend.
<red> how does this affect my machine? :)
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: all that's needed is for gparted to actually work 100% as it should
<red> (if I were to remove it)
<tehbaut> (and as it does, on the gparted livecd)
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, actually, hfs+ writing isn't 100% working, it's still a bit buggy. That's one reason.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, reading works, but sometimes it breaks. Does ubuntu's kernel support hfs+ writing?
<tehbaut> hmmm, well writing and formatting are technically two separate things, and gparted live seems to handle the formatting part just fine
<SpaceGhostC2C> let me rephrase tehbaut, the hfs+ support in the kernel isn't buggy. Formatting isn't FS dependent.
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/isn't buggy/is buggy/
<tehbaut> if formatting isn't FS dependent, what does that imply about the desired ability to format as hfs+ ?
<tehbaut> I just don't understand why gparted live can do it, but gparted in ubuntu cannot
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, To format as hfs+, you need hfs+ compiled into the kernel.
<tehbaut> hrm, ok that makes sense then
<xguru> can someone help me with this? http://www.pastebin.org/101642
<SpaceGhostC2C> xguru, what were you trying to install or use?
<xguru> trying to make vlc convert an .avi to .mp4.  Goal isto get a movie to play on my blackberry
<SpaceGhostC2C> any reason why you're using vlc?
<xguru> couldn't get winff to work
<xguru> i didn't handbrake would do it?
<xguru> *think
<SpaceGhostC2C> xguru, do you want a GUI?
<xguru> preferably, but i could use command line if necessary as long as there are some docs to read
<SpaceGhostC2C> xguru, you could use mencoder, or for a gui try avidemux
<xguru> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks for the info.  I'm looking into it now
<mortal_> how do I get to the grub menu?
<mortal_> esc does not work
<arand_> mortal_: shift
<mortal_> thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> xguru, no worries.
<xguru> SpaceGhostC2C: i have it encoding a file, but i didn't see where i could set the resolution to be encoded to
<SpaceGhostC2C> xguru, I encoded all my movie backups to mp4, but can't remember what I used, although I'm sure it was handbrake.
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: so, what would be the worst case scenario for including hfs+ in the kernel?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, breaking your hfs+ partitions beyond repair.
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, potentially losing all the data on the drive, even.
<xguru> SpaceGhostC2C: yea i thought at first that it could do it.  Then i set the sources, and the output and the start button never came out of the dim state, so i could never start the process
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: and what's the likeliness of that happening? and what would cause it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, it's not stable, I'm not a developer for the kernel. I'd assume it's a good enough possibility for ubuntu's devs to not include it, or a lot of other teams.
<mortal_> I hit a weird bug, I had a manual /directory mounted in fstab
<mortal_> and during the boot it just jammed there
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, any reason why you can't just resize it in say, mac os? Maybe even umm, GNUdarwin?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, any error?
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: I screwed up my bootup ;)
<mortal_> SpaceGhostC2C: [SM] or something
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, how so?
<mortal_> and it just stalled, the "lights" kept on rolling
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, lights being your computer's lights?
<mortal_> no
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: I didn't know what I was doing while using fdisk on the mac ;)
<mortal_> SpaceGhostC2C: the boot screen "lights"
<mortal_> which roll
<tehbaut> someone walked me through what I was trying to do, but I guess they didn't know what was going to happen from it either
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, huh. Interesting deal bro. I prefer cfdisk.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, it's a fresh install?
<tehbaut> heh, yeah... well I have two partitions with osx, and I was having this odd case where booting either one of them always booted the same partition
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, boot from livecd and then mount your / partition and put the /etc/fstab file up on pastebin and give us a link, would you?
<mortal_> SpaceGhostC2C: I upgraded from karmic
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, so, why the fdisk'ing?
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: this fdisk mishap was an attempt to fix it by giving the second partition the boot flag
<mortal_> and some recent update broke it
<mortal_> SpaceGhostC2C: maybe later today
<mortal_> I fixed it myself, commented out and works now
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, either way, try what I said before, livecd paste /etc/fstab into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link here.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mmk.
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: after that, I could no longer get into any of my partitions... fun times
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, then see if you can boot into a livecd and use sudo cfdisk /dev/<diskname> and reverse it. If that won't work, can you get another mac?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, if you can use another mac temporarily, you can boot your mac into firewire mode, and then use the borrowed mac to switch the boot flags back.
<tehbaut> SpaceGhostC2C: Fatal Error: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<tehbaut> btw, I did switch the boot flags in gparted between then and now
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, tried using another mac?
<tehbaut> thought that would be an easy fix... it apparently wasn't
<tehbaut> nope, I don't have any other macs around
<SpaceGhostC2C> tehbaut, make friends. Or possibly use ubuntu to get a VM of mac up, since it is mac hardware and then you can try to mount the drive in the vm, I'm not sure.
<tehbaut> I'm probably just going to copy the files to a new drive, blow this one away, and reinstall
<marienz> hmm, theme change. This'll take some getting used to.
<marienz> am I completely nuts or did they flip the order of the minimize and unmaximize button? I keep clicking the wrong one
<Sensiva> yeah true, its not in its place :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> marienz, you can put them back on the right side.
<marienz> oh, probably
<marienz> I've only just switched, I'll leave it be for a while before messing with it
<zniavre> there is an official how-to to make plymouth running please ? i can't find good infos on it
<mortal_> how stable is the current boot code, will there be breakage before the release?
<MenZa> Always expect breakage :)
<mortal_> I can live with an unstable dev system but I want to be able to fix it myself
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, learn to debug and google. That's the best way, IMO. Unless you want to actually fix it with patches.
<mortal_> once I hit this awful bug where the mkinitrd program started making initrds that did not function
<mortal_> but lucid is not that unstable anymore, right? the release is right around the corner
<simion314> i tried to install kernel 2.6.33 from kernel PPa but is nothing there
<mortal_> but imo lucid is the greatest ubuntu release ever, or will be
<simion314> i have a black screen after booting, gnome starts you can use it then it goes black and bye-bye, tried turning off kms and same problem, nothing intresting in logs
<mortal_> the speed is very good
<marienz> I have a bunch of black after the kernel boots I can't really explain
<marienz> I wonder if my initrd is missing something
<simion314> mortal_: depends of the hardware, some graphics card have big problems
<mortal_> and after karmic even my noob friends have started using ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, in terms of overall, or best release since the previous?
<mortal_> overall, I think
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, well, that's kind of a silly statement. Obviously it'll be the best :p
<mortal_> but the installer does not work on my omnibook 510
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, but it'd make sense if this weren't linux, since some other OS's do a lot of backsliding.
<mortal_> so I have to use karmic on it
<SpaceGhostC2C> mortal_, karmic isn't too bad.
<simion314> in lucid gdm i was unable to find quick enaught the settings to change to fluxbox  to test that posibility, the fonts are so small and i hit suspend and my laptop never resumes...
<marienz> oh hey, I have a mode switch about 8 seconds into dmesg
<marienz> ah, I bet that's because I don't have the drm, ttm and drm_kms_helper modules in my initramfs
<SpaceGhostC2C> yofel, thanks.
<marienz> that's better. I have a radeon, and apparently kms works much more like I think it should if I add a dozen or so modules it uses to the initramfs.
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  thats not how i read it.
<marienz> I wonder if that's supposed to happen automatically or not.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, sorry for not being clear.
<Dr_Willis> You could make gnome load up 10000 other things and slow it down if you wanted to. :)
<simion314> Dr_Willis: it crashes, i can;t go tty or ctrl+alt_del but this is a system upgraded from 9.10, but it was a clean system, i have no Cd to burn lucid and use the old cd
<Dr_Willis> but once ya get a 30 second boot time.. does it really  matter if its 32 or 28 seconds... :)
<simion314> my usb stick is no longer bootable so i can't use it
<marienz> it's now switching to the panel's native mode 2 seconds into the boot process instead of 8
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  do a ram test perhaps. and make a new usb boot  perhaps. is all i can suggest
<simion314> i tried many cd images and programs, is like the boot sector is bad or something
<Dr_Willis> simion314:  live cd, backup imporntant stuff.. and reinstall perhaps then.
<phretor> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm Im still getting package mnager issues on libc6-i686
<phretor> the installer makes my laptop to become unresponsive since 9.10 and now even with 10.04 - it's an old ASUS M3000N but 9.04 runs fine on it. Hints?
<simion314> Dr_Willis: i will wait a little ,eventualy i hope i can find out the problem, at least the component that is causing it, the logs are clean so it is a mystery, i will try fluxbox next time when i boot into it if i manage to get the settings in gdm to appear
<simion314> i read on the web that  some bugs in kernel drm have been fixed in kernel...33 and the devs will have to decide whqat to do, i did not find if they decided what to do? backport the fixes ,maybe they already did it
<ppine> Anyone got a tip on how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/nAcJWJcD
<phretor> where can I find the alt-installer cd?
<ppine> daily or alpha?
<phretor> ppine: I thought there were beta around. However, whichever runs better.
<ppine> i started out with a daily build a month ago
<ppine> runs fine most of the time, only had a sound issue once but it got resolved
<ppine> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<phretor> ppine: will I find the alt-installer there? I've been having troubles with the default installer: basically, my laptop freezes.
<ppine> yeah its there
<ppine> both x64 as x86
<BUGabundo_remote>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/1
<BUGabundo_remote>  6904   0.34s   1.22s     0K   188K     0K    44K  --   - S  78% beam.smp
<BUGabundo_remote>  2488   0.32s   0.51s    32K   640K     0K     0K  --   - S  42% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo_remote>  2404   0.17s   0.48s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  32% gwibber
<phretor> ppine: is it mirrored somewhere?
<BUGabundo_remote> not nice! bad gwibber
<phretor> ppine: looks rather slow from here (Italy, EU)
<dehaani> hi folks, does anyone know if there's a problem with the alpha 3 installers partioner?
<ppine> dehaani: use the alternate image
<ppine> text mode, but works
<phretor> dehaani: I've been having the same issue.
<dehaani> thanks
<Ian_Corne> anyone else's window control buttons mixed up?
<dehaani> damned thing wiped my drive without me even asking it to commit any changes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ian_Corne, I don't think it's a but, it's intentional. AFAIK.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<dehaani> i heard the controls had switched postitions Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> it's pretty confusing
<Ian_Corne> X is still on the right
<dehaani> some folks have been asking how to change them back
<Ian_Corne> maximize is on the left
<Ian_Corne> minimiz in the center
<SpaceGhostC2C> dehaani, it's in gconf. In metacity, I'll look for the specific key in a second.
<red> After updating to Lucid Lynx, after boot I have a flashing "Starting File Manager" in my panel
<red> any ideas?
<dehaani> thanks, I'm not even there yet. I've had to reinstall my windows and now I'm downloading Lucid alternative
<SpaceGhostC2C> red, yes. Realize it's a alpha still. Things break. Not sure how to fix that one though.
<red> yes I realize
<red> just seems quite groundbreaking so wondered if somene had heard of such
<SpaceGhostC2C> red, did you look in launchpad for a bug about it?
<red> not yet, uploading problem information atm
<red> and gotta run, will be back later to check ->
<blerk> red: i also had soem odd problems upgrading from 9.10 which in turn was upgraded from 8.x, i just did a fresh reinstall with todays livecd build and everything is fine
<red> can't do a fresh install until next week I think
<red> kinda busy, but will have to see
<red> also my terminal has a weird purple overlay :)
<blerk> mine is a tad bit transparent by default, which i like
<blerk> apart from the ugly volume icon im quite pleased with the new look
<zniavre> blerk,  the panel one ?
<blerk> yeah, it was nice in my upgrade, but in the fresh install its ugly, and the bar when clicked is horizontal instead of the normal vertical one
<zniavre> :o) new position is wanted (at least by devs)
<zniavre> it's a part of indicator stuff ...
<blerk> i wonder why i had a nicer/cleaner icon in the upgraded version and the ugly one in the clean install
<blerk> so it will stay this way then ?
<blerk> no more vertical volume bar?
<zniavre> i do not know for the icon
<blerk> hehe, its just an icon anyways, im just nitpicking
<zniavre> you can try > alt+f2  > gnome-volume-control-applet
<zniavre> the icon looks better than indicator-sound and it uses vertical slider
<blerk> ah yeah, thats the one! it matches the other icons much better
<zniavre> and the icon is scrollable ... (if this word exists)
<blerk> thanks for that
<blerk> can i just add the applet to the bar and remove the old one without causing something bad?
<zniavre> i just remove indicator-sound via synaptic and add old control to startup programs
<zniavre> removed
<blerk> thanks, done that, seems the networking thingy can not be unlocked on the bar, so i cant move any new applets in front of it :/
<blerk> gonna try restarting x
<tritonx> hi all, is it possible that latests update broke the php/apache server, I have a page that was doing fine 2 days ago and since the update it is just a blank page.... any idea ?
 * marienz waits for blerk to return
<blerk> lovely :D
<marienz> blerk: there's a trick to moving the networking thingy
<marienz> blerk: that's actually on the notification area applet, which has an invisible grippy to the left of the networking icon
<marienz> blerk: if you right-click in the correct position to the left of that icon you can unlock and move it
<blerk> marienz: yeah, i accidently clicked in the right place to move it about :p
<blerk> seems the gnome-volume-control-applet still uses the orange colours
<marienz> I'm not sure if they're supposed to be invisible
<marienz> blerk: progress bars use the same color, I think
<blerk> marienz: it doesnt matter, i normally use the laptop hotkeys to change the volume, it was the icon that i wanted
<blerk> it looks so much nicer with the wireless and other icons than the volume-control applet
<tritonx> so nobody is having problem with apache since a few update.. sigh I'll keep looking
<marienz> I think the new tooltip background is a little strange
<blerk> tritonx: whats the problem with apache? breakage? or...
<tritonx> my root index.php is not displaying
<tritonx> lots of other pages display without problems
<tritonx> I haven touched anything
<tritonx> I have restored backup without success
<blerk> tritonx: maybe the configuration has changed somewhere, you can set index pages to te be .php somewhere, though it should work by default, indd odd problem
<tritonx> the other index.php work fine, so it must be something inside that one...
<blerk> marienz: i noticed some balloon tips are transparent with rounD edges and some are square with black background
<blerk> tritonx: does the apache error log show anything when you try to open it? you can also insert a line in the php file so it parses php errors on the page itself
<marienz> blerk: have you noticed the square ones in things other than firefox?
<zniavre> metacity buttons too
<blerk> marienz: terminal also has them
<marienz> hmm
<Dr_Willis> I noticed on some of the themes i got - the volume speaker, and battery monitor icons were not working the other day
<marienz> blerk: where? :)
<Dr_Willis> need to test that again.. :)
<blerk> marienz: when hoovering over the little buttons in the right hand corner
 * marienz normally uses urxvt, can't trigger that tooltip
<marienz> ahh, on the window decorations
<marienz> not sure if those are ordinary tooltips
<blerk> could be from the terminal app itself
<marienz> no, I bet all max/min/close buttons (on title bars) do it
<tritonx> I ve added an echo test in that file and all it display is test... hmmm
<blerk> one positive thing i noticed is that i got about 15-20 mins more battery life vs. 9.10
<blerk> marienz: confirmed that, tested some apps and all tooltips are square/black
<zniavre> new-tooltip-style
<nizuri> does unattended-upgrade work with lucid? or only with stable/final versions of ubuntu?
<Chipaca> does the lucid installer do anything special with ssd's (re alignment of partitions, blocks)?
<Dr_Willis> Chipaca:  not that ive heard of.
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard that the BTRFS (a work in progress) has some SDD mode. but i dont think that feature is working yet.
<Dr_Willis> btfs btrfs? i forget the exact name
<Chipaca> btrfs
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<marienz> neat, there went my xserver
<marienz> I don't think opening huge pixmaps is supposed to kill it
<zniavre> im wondering why nvidia 195.xx is updated often but nvidia 173.14.22 is not
<zniavre> im using the binary from nvidia.com cause 173.14.22 is bugged here and i feel i can't use plymouth
<blerk> why isnt the compiz-gnome-settings-manager package included by default yet? i recall at some point it was and added a "custom" option onthe visual effects tab
<zniavre> blerk,  causes it is not included into gnome yet?
<red> why is that?
<blerk> zniavre: but it can be added to ubuntu by default so we get more control over the settings, i like the extra option but dont want wobbly windows, without the manager there is no way to fine tune those settings
<red> could someone give me a direct lucid .iso download address? so i could set my pc to dl it via ssh :)
<red> cant browse www at the moment
<zniavre> 32 or 64 bits?
<blerk> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100305/lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<blerk> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100305/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso
<red> ty blerk
<zniavre> yeahhh
<blerk> todays build includes the new themes and bootsplash stuff
<red> doh, seems my router has droppe connection yet again *curses telehell*
<blerk> telenet? teleglobe?
<mirsal_> hello :)
<mirsal_> What's the preferred way to use compiz with nouveau in lucid ?
<popey> i didnt think you could
<popey> given we're not shipping wit the gallium3d driver
<bjsnider> zniavre, you downloaded a driver from nvidia and installed it in lucid?
<pmatulis> gosh, is *anybody* working on fixing aptitude?
<zniavre> bjsnider, yes the 173.14.25
<mirsal_> popey, according to glxinfo, direct rendering works and GLX_texture_from_pixmap is present
<mirsal_> \o zniavre
<popey> mirsal_: and have you tried compiz?
<mirsal_> popey, well, no, that's why I ask ;)
<popey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416185
<mirsal_> popey, thanks
<zniavre> bjsnider, why this question ?
<zniavre> mirsal_,  bonjour
<bjsnider> zniavre, no reason
<bjsnider> never mind
<rye> pmatulis, aptitude segfaults?
<zniavre> ha
<pmatulis> rye: yes
<zniavre> bjsnider, i did it cause 173.14.22 from ubuntu displayed wrong resolution and nvidia-settings was bugged (can't detect busid and can't change the resolution)
<rye> pmatulis, I was able to reproduce it once but, as always, it does not want to break under gdb
<bjsnider> zniavre, ok, i'm not interested
<zniavre> o_O
<zniavre> too many people seems not interested by legacy driver ...
<bjsnider> zniavre, why don't you go to #ubuntu-x and complain to the devs about it? they can actually do something to change the situation
<zniavre> i ask two times there without answers and filed bug report on launchpad without usefull helps
<bjsnider> zniavre, what do you think the problem is?
<zniavre> i do not know
<zniavre> im not dev ...
<zniavre> can i ask again in ubuntu-x channel ?
<bjsnider> of course
<marienz> and the default gnome keyring not getting unlocked when I log in is apparently just me? It asks me for my login password if I start evolution, which is a bit annoying.
<marienz> oh wait, perhaps that doesn't work if I use autologin in gdm?
<mirsal> popey, it works pretty well :)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Dr_Willis> You can set the gnomekeyring password tobe empty so it never asks. But thats not as secure
<red> hmmph :(
<red> updating to the alpha removed all my ownmade shellscripts from the home folder
<rye> hm, my gdm is now cute... it looks like it needs hello kitty logo somewhere.
<rye> red, ? How?
<red> no idea
<red> they ain't there
<sebsebseb> rye: heh heh in a way I guess
<rye> why would it touch /home...
<sebsebseb> rye: It reminds me a bit of that Hannah Montana OS based on Kubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> red: are you sure you have mounted the proper home?
<Dr_Willis> only shell scripts got removed? that would be weird
<sebsebseb> rye: Not the colours I would of gone for, but I guess I prefer it really to the dark one in 9.10.
<rye> sebsebseb, http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/45399/hello_kitty_3Jckg6.png
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. battery monitor is not showing up for me now. How.. odd.
<Dr_Willis> Been looking for a hello kitty sticker for my Pink Netbook. :)
 * Dr_Willis thinks of it as 'Theft Protection' :)
<solid_liquid> Dr_Willis, I've had that intermittent problem too
<solid_liquid> in fact, it's not showing right now
<solid_liquid> Dr_Willis, actually, I just unplugged it and the battery icon showed up
<solid_liquid> Dr_Willis, maybe it just doesn't show when the battery is fully charged
<Dr_Willis> well im letting mine drain down.. just to see what happens.. and is not there :)
<solid_liquid> hmm
<Dr_Willis> even checked the 'always show'
<solid_liquid> hmm, dunno
<Dr_Willis> lets see if it shows up in KDE
<solid_liquid> oh yeah, I've been meaning to try KDE on this
<Dr_Willis> it did show up on KDE
<Dr_Willis> 19%
<solid_liquid> cool
<solid_liquid> I'm going to install kde
<sebsebseb> rye: heh :D
<sebsebseb> rye: did you actsaully change it for yours?  I am not sure how to change the GDM background, well their are two programs that can do it I belive.
<Dr_Willis> gdm background was (used to be) in the 'xsplash' directory
<rye> sebsebseb, this is a vm fully upgraded to the latest... erm, nearly latest release. No idea how to change gdm on my host machine which is still in dark mood w/o hello-kitty style
<alex_mayorga> is archive.ubuntu.com slooow or is it my "last mile"?
<Dr_Willis> but everytime they updated gdm/xsplash it always changed back, there is a gdm2setup tool you can try also
<sebsebseb> rye: ok so someone else made that image
<Dr_Willis> The last batch of updates set up the new artwork. its to be the default ibelive
<rye> sebsebseb, this is a default GDM background now, i believe
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: looks like I will just continue to use KDM instead of GDM 2 on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rye: What with the kitty?
<Dr_Willis> I have no issues with gdm2.  i rarely see it other then when i login so its not a big deal
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the KDE battery monitor has  powersaveing modes.. its on 'Xtreme Powersave' - how nice and Leet Speaking of them
<sebsebseb> rye: Right no kitty after that GDM update for my vm, didn't think I would get one on the GDM, I guess in a way would of been kind of funny if I did get it though.
<Dr_Willis> They need to sell Ubuntu-preinstalled flash drives shaped like the mascots/animals for each release. :)
<Dr_Willis> Then we can collect them all! :)
<solidLiq> gah, I just had a random lockup
<rye> sebsebseb, no, that was just gimped in, without much 'trimming' :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<sebsebseb> rye: Thanks for that kitty image by the way, something else I can show my little brother,  he's still in the age range, where most boys won't like pink, and probably not purple much either.
<Dr_Willis> laptop just auto-suspended/hibernated when battery got low. :) that works
<genii> Dr_Willis: I like the animal-shaped flash drive idea. Did you post it on brainstorm yet?
<Dr_Willis>  power led is flashing.. thats.. suspend? or is that hibernate?
<Dr_Willis> genii:  Nope. :) i just noticed i got a Pandabear and a Frog Flash drives here. :)  thougn it would be cute to have ones for each ubuntu release that way
<tgpraveen12> i just updated and restarted and got the new panel icon for NM
<tgpraveen12> not good.
<Dr_Willis> found them on clearance for $5 each.   only 1gb and 2gb.. :) i use them for the wifes photos
<tgpraveen12> its a up arrow and beside it a down arror
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen12:  i noticed that also
<tgpraveen12> it doesnt really symbolize connected. more like some download/upload taking place.
<solid_liquid> Dr_Willis, the ones you don't want other people to see? ;)
<tgpraveen12> maybe that icon is good for something like transmission but not for NM
<Dr_Willis> Nope. kjust ones from her camera she takes to the local phto  place to get some prints..
<solid_liquid> heh
<Dr_Willis> Cheaper to get them to print things then use our own printer
<solid_liquid> I just upload them to walgreens.com then pick them up when they're ready
<Dr_Willis> Thats a neat trick. We tend to go to CVS i think
<solid_liquid> Walgreens does much better prints
<solid_liquid> they're the highest rated for print quality outside of mailorder (and they're almost dead even with the best two of those)
<Dr_Willis> better 3x5 prints of badly made photos of the  grandkids doing silly things. :)
<solid_liquid> heh
<solid_liquid> I use a professional camera, so...
<Dr_Willis> to go with the other 10+ shoebox's of pictures. Heh
<Dr_Willis> that SOMEONE will then want to 'scan' to keep.. heh
<solid_liquid> lol
<solid_liquid> no kidding
<Dr_Willis> even the 4 yr old grandson has a digital camera now.
<solid_liquid> I usually only print 8x10's
<solid_liquid> otherwise I'd rather just look at them on the computer
<Dr_Willis> Xmas card prints is what the last batch was for.
<Dr_Willis> Or on a coffee cup.. or a tee shirt..
<solid_liquid> that's not a bad idea
<solid_liquid> oh
<solid_liquid> I saw they'll print mouse pads
<Dr_Willis> They can do Blankets also :)
<solid_liquid> that could be cool too
<Dr_Willis> No idea how they do  the blankets
<Dr_Willis> was going to get one for the wife for xmas. but its like $50
<solid_liquid> ouch
<solid_liquid> if I ever get a good enough picture, I'd like to get one of those large canvas prints
<Dr_Willis> could just hang it on the wall. :)    but if i get one done of these 2 grandkids.. what if we have more.. :) that can start a costly trend
<solid_liquid> yeah
<sebsebseb> rye: That was a bit of fun I suppouse, showing him the screen in vm, and the kitty image afterwoulds.  Maybe the new GDM and default background will attract more female users to Ubuntu, they are quite girly after all.  Also that's a bit stupid having a default background similar to what Mac OS X has,  I read something before, or whatever, where Apple said or basically said that most users will change the default background.
<Dr_Willis> yea seen those also.  Meijers had the stuff i think.
<solid_liquid> heh
<sebsebseb> solid_liquid: @ me?
<solid_liquid> sebsebseb, yep
<Dr_Willis> Apple will proberly try to sell 'new background images' throguh their iBackgrounds store...
<sebsebseb> solid_liquid: :)
<solid_liquid> lol
<solid_liquid> not a bad scam...  99 cents a pop
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquid:  they do it for cellPhones allredy :)
<solid_liquid> I know
<Dr_Willis> Such ripoffs
<solid_liquid> sprint is worse
<solid_liquid> on my new phone, I had to be very careful not to get data fees
<Dr_Willis> sucks when you get a New cellphone that cant use the same fileformats for ringtones as your old one
<solid_liquid> everything is designed by default to use data when you don't have an unlimited data plan
<Dr_Willis> I always turn off the internet access feature. :)
<rye> sebsebseb, i am using the dark theme (Ambiance) - the Radiance theme is too bright for my eyes :)
<Dr_Willis> that kills off like 1/2 the features.
<solid_liquid> or when you can only pay for and download new ringtones from your provider
<solid_liquid> heh, this one doesn't have an option to turn off the internet access features
<solid_liquid> you just have to be careful to not use it
<solid_liquid> and it's more like 3/4 of the features on this new phone
<Dr_Willis> Wifes phone can record your conversation. and use that for a ring tone . so her tone is the grandsone saying 'Grandma im calling you... hello?....'
<sebsebseb> rye: Maybe it would of been a bit more fun showing him already if I hadn't told him about it already, oh well.
<solid_liquid> heh
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu 10.10 Hello Kitty
<Dr_Willis> :)
<solid_liquid> lol
<Dr_Willis> Imagine how big it would go over in Japan! ;0
<Dr_Willis> I did see a hello Kitty pc case and laptop once.
<solid_liquid> hahah
<Dr_Willis> saw a penguin case once also. ages ago
<sebsebseb> rye: The black theme is well  black theme, so I am not that keen, and the light theme looks odd, when for example the top of Firefox is showing or something else like that is open.
<solid_liquid> they need to tweak this new theme
<sebsebseb> rye: Human or Clearlooks,  but I think I read that they might be getting rid of Human, also to be clear that's the old Human,  with the Gnome icons.
<Dr_Willis> I always seem to isntall/use the same themes i always use for the last few years.. on every new release.
<solid_liquid> but, I think it looks nice despite the lack of polish
<Dr_Willis> I get sick of 'new improved theme.. tha will be totally tossed out in 6mo  for the next release'   blog/ubuntu news posts. :)
<sebsebseb> rye: i'll get it showing the Gnome icons, instead of using the newer Ubuntu icons
<solid_liquid> they should setup an easy installer for that set of packages that makes your desktop look almost exactly like OS X
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquid:  ick. :) ive had to help several people UNDO that 'os-x wannabe stuff' befor
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: default backgrounds have been a joke starting with 9.04
<solid_liquid> I don't spend enough time tweaking the appearance anymore
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquid:  i recall a script that does it also
<solid_liquid> heh
<Dr_Willis> Default background = nice solid color.. of a nice neutral color...
<solid_liquid> I haven't used that stuff since like 7.10
<solid_liquid> I like the space wallpapers that rotate periodically
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: 8.10 had a great background, 8.04 not that bad, then there was that tree background  in earlier release and so on.
<Dr_Willis> I want window 'handles' wher i can see them.. and the close button a diffent color so i can find it easier.. and  nice CLEAR buttons. :)
<solid_liquid> my wallpaper right now is that beautiful picture of Earth that's dramatically sharp and clear
<marienz> hey, I didn't notice that ambiance theme yet, I'll try that for a bit.
<solid_liquid> yeah, I like color coded buttons a lot
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas full screen everything.. so i rarely see my papers
<solid_liquid> and grab handles
<solid_liquid> I use transparency in my irc client and in my terminal
<Dr_Willis> i also want the sroll bar . nice and obvious..  dont need a grey on grey on lighter grey
<solid_liquid> yeah, I like the blue slider on gray from the mac theme
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: they could of done a nice Luicd Lynx default background similar to the one in 8.10, but no.  Instead we get this purply pink thing.   Also if I remember correctly jono  told me there as an art compettiion for the default background,  so what happended to that, in that case?  Purply pink background is the winner out of loads of backgrounds?  That does not make sense.
<Dr_Willis> I think im using  the Mythbuntu theme right now
<marienz> you're right, not a lot of contrast between the scrollbar "thumb" and background in ambiance
<solid_liquid> I just turned on "Radiance"
<solid_liquid> doesn't look too bad
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/almost-official-ubuntu-1004-lucid-will.html
<sebsebseb> solid_liquid: well I guess it's better than the other default theme really, even though I prefer lighter themes
<Dr_Willis> Almost Official: Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Will Have The Window Buttons On The LEFT!
<solid_liquid> I usually like darker themes
<Dr_Willis> I have to ask my self.. why do they bother?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: No I think it's been changed to the right, where it's meant to be :)
<Dr_Willis> Years and Years of 'gui research' and stuff (or so i hear claimed) and  so much focus on trying to keep things 'fresh' ? fresh? You just did research to see what worked best...
<solid_liquid> yeah, that doesn't make sense
<solid_liquid> that's like trying to target people to switch from mac
<solid_liquid> but the windows crowd is the one to get people from
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Also they have an actsaul  GUI design team now or something, but yet  we just end up with a purpley pink,  background as default and for GDM,  what the?
<DanaG> hmm, interesting thing:
<DanaG> so they officially ARE on the left, but the order is STILL WRONG!
<solid_liquid> they're the ones running the horribly buggy and unstable OS
<DanaG> solid_liquid: ironically, my mom's imac has been far less stable than my win7 has ever been.  =þ
<solid_liquid> actually, I don't mind the new look so much
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: As well as two new themes, that suck big time really.
<solid_liquid> DanaG, hmm
<DanaG> Here's how OS X does it:
<kulight> my buttons are on the right
<DanaG> Close, min, "make bigger" (I think).
<Dr_Willis> trying to isntall the light-themes package on 9.04 and get  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ubuntu-mono
<DanaG> yeah, it's not really a "maximize".
<Dr_Willis> :)
<solid_liquid> DanaG, well, win7 is new, give it a chance ;)
<DanaG> Here, we have max, min, close.
 * mbeierl was always confused by "make bigger"
<DanaG> So  it's wrong even for the left side!
<kulight> the light theme is a bit to bright for me but its ok in general
<Dr_Willis> We need a Hello Kitty theme
<red> how long should it take to begin the install from the dvd?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Did you miss the link or?
<solid_liquid> I'm gonna try switching into kde in this
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the button orders wont change. because most of us allredy have  the gconf settings to set the buttons on the other side.
<red> had the splash screen for some minutes now, and the red dots are not moving
<Dr_Willis>  sebsebseb  i mean a real one :)
<Technoviking> Anyone know what package has the rhythmbox panel indictor?
<Dr_Willis> with icons! and stuff
<Dr_Willis> Just think if they default to buttons on the left.. that will goof up so many other themes.. that put them on the right...
<sebsebseb> red: I don't have the new boot up in my vm.  I  installed alpha 3 got the updates, and then the theme updates and that as well, still no new boot up screen.  I am thinking install a daily build and then I probably will have it.
<Dr_Willis> then in the next release.. they will proberly goback to the right side
<Dr_Willis> I noticed a new bootup screen  today
<Dr_Willis> barely noticed.. it flashs up/down so fast...
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I guess eventaully a lot of these Cannoical/Ubuntu changes won't be that relivant anymore, beause Gnome 3 will be the default and change things quite a bit as a result?
<tgpraveen12> hey the window actions menu button is now no more. i mean the nipple type thing which gave list of actions like min,max etx right?
<red> well the update fucked up my install
<red> so i downloaded and thought id install from dvd
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  yep. I get sick of the 'hot news flash.. ubuntu's theme is now...  Hanny Manny!'  or. 'Pink with lilac..'  who cares.. :)
<red> but its just stuck before any menus after selecting install
<sebsebseb> !language | red
<ubottu> red: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Hanny Manny?
<red> just the purple bg with splash screen
 * DanaG doesn't even get a Plymouth splash.
<sebsebseb> red: yes when in development getting the updates, won't always give us what we are meant to have.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: I don't have the new Plymouth splash either in my vm.
<red> i understand, hence fresh install
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=460565
<Dr_Willis> testing the radience theme here on 9.04 :) buttons look like.. poo. :)
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 460565 in plymouth "plymouth gets confused by an additional serial console" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: on the subject of poo, that's how I would describe the default backgrounds in 9.04 :D
<DanaG> er, not the same bug.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: 9.04 poo backgrounds
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  use a ranom changer and point it to your Porn dir. :)
<sebsebseb> DanaG: whoops that was meant to be to Dr_Willis
<red> guess ill boot my win7 and download karmic .iso
<Dr_Willis> poo is the default color! :)
<solid_liquid> what a shame
<solid_liquid> I'm on KDE now
<sebsebseb> solid_liquid: Not happy with the 10.04 Gnome changes, so on KDE?
<solid_liquid> first time running KDE4 (I used KDE3 for a long time) and I see now that they screwed everything up
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<solid_liquid> no, I'll go back to KDE
<solid_liquid> er
<solid_liquid> gnome
<solid_liquid> KDE4 looks/works too much like winxp
<DanaG> so as it is right now, I don't even get a splash screen.
<solid_liquid> too much bs, too many hoops to jump through just to connect wirelessly, stupid layout
<sebsebseb> solid_liquid: indeed KDE looks more like Windows by default, but then it's still geek to customize
<solid_liquid> hmm
<solid_liquid> maybe I'll try customizing it
<DanaG> I tried kde4, and yeah, the networkmanager thingy sucks.
<DanaG> Doesn't show any networks.
<DanaG> Ever.
<solid_liquid> DanaG, it does actually
<solid_liquid> DanaG, you have to dig in
 * alex_mayorga is very happy Ubuntu is now "purpleish"
<red> darn, wonder how they managed to break the installer
<solid_liquid> DanaG, you have to bring up a dialog window, then hit edit to bring a second dialog window up, then hit scan to finally see a window that shows the available AP's
<DanaG> I didn't even get that.
<DanaG> All I saw was NO ui, and just an "add a network: thingy.
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: I know someone online,  and she will probably be quite happy with that,  since purple is her favourite colour
<solid_liquid> that final window looks nice (it shows them in a graph by distance), but the process required to get there is totally stupid
<DanaG> ... as if all SSIDs were hidden.
<DanaG> solid_liquid: is there a bug report on that?
<solid_liquid> yeah, "Add a network" is what you have to click
<alex_mayorga> sebsebseb: it's mine too :)
<bjsnider> the latest nvidia blob in windows was frying some graphics chips hhahaaaa
<solid_liquid> DanaG, is the KDE design, not a bug
<Dr_Willis> They should do a 'rainbow' theme.. that just lets you pick your fave color from a rainbow 'dialog'  :)
<red> is there anyway to hide the splash to see where the boot hangs up?
<DanaG> bjsnider: link?
<Dr_Willis> or have it ask you like 10 questions about your personality and set up a persnlized theme based on the answers
<alex_mayorga> but I think I have a minor bug, the color for the "hide all windows" button should now be purple too, right?
<Dr_Willis> well its late here. Good night all.
<bjsnider> http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/05/nvidia-pulls-196-75-driver-amid-reports-its-frying-graphics-car/
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: (if I remember correctly it's purple)  she's still on 8.10, since I suggested staying with that for now.  However that will run out of support soon, so yeah 10.04,  plus that's got social features, and she liikes Facebook.
<alex_mayorga> sebsebseb: yeah gwibber doesn't crash anymor e:)
<DanaG> wow, that is nvidia fail.
<DanaG> I mean, shouldn't that be done in FIRMWARE?
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: ok :)
<rye> I feed disabled - Minimize is now the second button, not maximize :)
<DanaG> Anyway, buttons on the left... fine... but buttons in the wrong order? fail.
<blerk> how comne my buttons are on the right? :/
<alex_mayorga> sebsebseb: do you think the brown background on show desktop is a bug? should it be filed against the theme?
<blerk> max/min/close
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: something is missing maybe from that new GDM though,  and rye would agree, they  gave me the link originalley here not that long ago before you joined.  http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/45399/hello_kitty_3Jckg6.png
<rye> blerk, you have buttons on the right???
<rye> blerk, I have them in wrong order on ... ah, on the right..
<rye> right...
<blerk> rye: yeah, installed todays livecd iso, they're on the right for sure
<Technoviking> crap, mini/max windows controls switched to the left side
<alex_mayorga> sebsebseb: and Firefox theming would need some polish too IMHO
<sebsebseb> rye: shame with new GDM  2 it's not like the old one, easilly to theme, but if it was having a kitty background optionalley would be something in a way, don't you agree?
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: yeah Firefox and other apps like that, looked not that nice with the two new themes
<alex_mayorga> sebsebseb: I don't think the "orangeish" progress bars match all that well
<rye> sebsebseb, I will hope that it will stay dark on my host system...
<DanaG> I also don't like the way the "progress bar" on the login thingy misleads.
<sebsebseb> rye: it won't
<sebsebseb> rye: this is the new theme, like it or not
<DanaG> It goes from 0% to 100% over and over again... instead of "bouncing".
<DanaG> Looks like a total lie.
<DanaG> So, apparently my desktop is now 1000% loaded.
<sebsebseb> rye: well it might stay dark if loads of people complain about the new one, but otherwise,  probably not
<DanaG> (since it's gone from 0 to 100 ten times).
<blerk> rye: the light themes have both a dark and whitish theme
<blerk> i dont see the problem :P
<sebsebseb> blerk: he meant GDM the log in screen
<rye> blerk, yes, I know that, the point is how I can switch the theme on gdm to "dark light" :) w/o reverting to g-conf...
<blerk> oh sorry, set it to auto login? ;)
<sebsebseb> rye: their are two programs out there that can do that, I think
<blerk> hrm another update to light-themes and wallpapers... i wonder what's new
<rye> DanaG, are you talking about the login thingy with the new Plymouth theme with ubuntu?... Or there is a progress bar somewhere else?
<blerk> i think he means the windows xp style bouncing bar, and he wants the windows 2000 style progress bar
<Technoviking>  if you setup a picture for yourself, is it supposed to show up in the MeMenu?
<tgpraveen12> Technoviking: known bug
<rye> blerk, argh... I believe I need to freeze my install today and start getting fresh feelings only tomorrow, because we are now trying to hit the moving target :)
<tgpraveen12> it is supposed to. but currently not working
<Technoviking> tgpraveen12: thanks
<blerk> rye: that is the fun of bleeding edge isn't it :p
<DanaG> rye: Just talking about Plymouth.
<rye> DanaG, ah, the o o o o thing ?
<DanaG> yeah, it goes
<DanaG> o
<DanaG> oo
<DanaG> ooo
<DanaG> oooo
<DanaG> over and over.
<DanaG> so you think it's done -- oh wait, no, it went back to zero.
<DanaG> The old way was to have an actually BOUNCING thingy.
<rye> DanaG, I believe it is tweaked for 10s boot... :-D
<blerk> it's like a kit light now, and you want it to be a proper progress indicator
 * blerk hums the knight rider tune
<DanaG> No, I don't need that
<DanaG> It's not like a kitt light at all.
<DanaG> It's like a lying progress bar that says "I'm done" over and over.
<DanaG> A bouncing thing would be like the XP one or the old one (back in the ubuntulooks days) on the LiveCD.
<blerk> the result is the same; you have no idea if its done or not as it keeps starting over
<DanaG> It's still different, though.
<DanaG> A lying progress bar gives you the expectation that 100% should mean it's done.
<DanaG> A bouncing one doesn't give that expectation.
<blerk> maybe its not meant as a progress bar, but as an activity indicator
<DanaG> Anyway, compare it to the way the XP or Vista loading thingy works.
<DanaG> It doesn't look like it's supposed to indicate progress.
<blerk> i dont see it as dot 1 = 10%, dot 2 is 30%, dot 4 is 60%, etc
<blerk> yeah
<blerk> i think crunchbang has a proper progress bar during bootup
<blerk> but i have no idea what they use :/
<blerk> it is based on ubuntu though
<rye> blerk, I believe we might want to wait until artwork settles
<rye> we all might remember the crazy jumping gdm login animation that was later replaced.... with something actually nice.
<alex_mayorga> I concur with the Hanna Montana Linux sentiment, though I guess some form of "hey! look this is the new theme, do you want it?" should be really cool and polite to users
<rye> in karmic
<blerk> this new looks will certainly make some of my mates try ubuntu again, they cant be fussed with customising every titbit, and the brown was really putting most of them off
<DanaG> solid_liquid: oh yeah, speaking of ringtones (yeah, way backlog), check out bitpim.
<DanaG> oh yeah, on the ubuntu-artwork mailing list, what's considered correct etiquette? top-post, or bottom-post?
<blerk> i noticed the bcm443 fwcutter was no longer listed in the hardware manager thing, i had to install it by hand to get my wireless to work
<blerk> b43-fwcutter*
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: What's that about Hannah Montana?  The new GDM theme and  default background does remind me a bit of that Hannah Montana OS based on Kubuntu.
 * DanaG doesn't know who Hannah Montana is... and is perhaps glad of that.
<DanaG> =þ
<blerk> who is hannah montana? linus's sister?
<DanaG> Some teen pop star?
<blerk> DanaG: same :p
<sebsebseb> blerk: your joking or?
<sebsebseb> Hannah Montana is some Disney thing or whatever
<sebsebseb> yeah Disney
<blerk> and she has her own distro?
<sebsebseb> blerk: yeah
<blerk> dang
<sebsebseb> blerk: altough maybe it's not offical
<h00k> and the buttons are on the left side.
<sebsebseb> well yeah probably not offical
<sebsebseb> that's last years news,  Hannah Montana OS based on Kubuntu
<blerk> i cant wait for metallica's own distro with content and p&p filters
<h00k> Lucid's controls are on the left side now
<sebsebseb> h00k: trying to make things look like OS X isn't really a good thing
<blerk> h00k: why arent mine on the left then, i run pretty much as default as can be
<h00k> blerk: I just got the update and logged out/back in
<h00k> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/0.1.5.4/+changelog
<blerk> ohh, i also got that update
<blerk> didnt logout/in though
<blerk> will do now
<blerk> oh balls... it is on the left now :p
<blerk> meh
<red> I found out a way to stop getting the never-ending loop of "Starting File Manager" -> crash "Starting File Manager"
<red> gconf-editor -> and untick manage desktop for nautilus in it's preferences
<red> nautilus itself works fine, but no icons on the desktop now naturally
<red> any ideas what could be wrong?
<alex_mayorga> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net
<blerk> guess no matter where the buttons are placed, the left = osx, the right is windows... in the middle = crap.. i think i prefer them on the right, or if on the left atleast in the right order; close/min/max
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: yep
<DanaG> What OS X has:    close, minimize, maximize : menu
<DanaG> What we have:     maximize, minimize, close : menu
<DanaG> What Windows has: menu : minimize, maximize, close
<blerk> i expect the close button to be in the corner
<blerk> either left or right
<alex_mayorga> probably asked a thousand times already, how do you go back to human?
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: oh it's been removed?
<sebsebseb> I am getting a daily build
<sebsebseb> I am sick of not having what I am meant to have
<sebsebseb> I installed alpha 3 into vm yesterday, and got all the updates, but yep not got  everything I am meant to have
<sebsebseb> alex_mayorga: I think I read that human might get removed, I hope not
<blerk> DanaG: anyway we can re-arrange those buttons? i'd like to have them the osx way, with close first
<DanaG> gconf-editor.  apps/metacity/general/
<DanaG> something like "button_order"
<blerk> ah yeah, button layout
<blerk> thanks
<blerk> done, instant change, perfect
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: why hasn't been turned into a system >preference somewhere is beyond me, where does one campaign for it?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/GDM-Screenshot.png
<DanaG> heh, here's my gdm on my netbook.
<DanaG> Spacing fail.
<blerk> surely wont miss that brown thing
<DanaG> When done well, brown can be nice.  The problem is, it hasn't been done well.
<DanaG> The same can be true of every other color, though.
<blerk> thats true, tbh i always replaced the brown themes with blubuntu themes
<red> any of you guys have gnome-terminals background purple? :
<Crashbit> red: yes
<rye> red, after a while?
<Crashbit> red: I use nouveau driver
<blerk> red: yes and a bit transparent too
<red> can't seem to change it
<blerk> it takes it from the background image?
<blerk> ah no
<red> i have a black/blue background image
<red> so shouldnt be that
<tgpraveen12> dont know when this changed but nautilius now has tabs at the top again
<tgpraveen12> woot!
<blerk> red: yeah, also doesnt seem to be in the terminal profiles
<markl_> i like the new purple
<red> only thing  I can do is set to full transparent
<rye> tgpraveen12, wooow
<red> or download another terminal app I guess
<red> stupid since it's an overlay on the terminal and not a background
<red> so all the colors get a purple tint aswell
<blerk> red: the colour must be defined somewhere for the terminal window
<Sa[i]nT> Is lynx on an iso anywhere yet?
<red> couldn't find in terminal profile / appearance
<DanaG> Yeah, mine's purple even on Human theme.
<mrmcq2u> How do I get rid of the annoying disk warning from gnome panel?
<rye> red, I had it on vm, though - the white background turned pink after some time of terminal usage, does not happen on the host system though
<red> hmm
<red> my install is a bit fubared upgrade form karmic
<red> couldnt get a fresh install cd to work either (got stuck after first menu to pick install/boot/etc)
<red> now its working otherwise but purple is driving me nuts and nautilus managing desktop isn't working
<red> wow
<red> found it
<Crashbit> red: ?
<red> it was a new forced profile for terminal
<red> named ambience
<red> and the purple was so dark in the preference that I overlooked it as black
<red> switched back to my old default configuration
<Andy80> hi guys. I've just installed Ubuntu 10.4 alpha on my notebook and the notebook looks like totally fucked up O_o I'm trying to reboot it but after the BIOS logos I only get a black screen, then he reboots again.... any idea?
<sebsebseb> !language | Andy80
<ubottu> Andy80: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<red> using a bot to say about language seems kinda elitistic
<sebsebseb> Andy80: maybe get the daily build
<blerk> lol
<Andy80> .....
<red> kinda like saying "talk to the hand" ;)
<Andy80> red: I agree with you...
<blerk> are there any tools to calibrate my laptop battery within ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Andy80: if you upgrade from alpha 3,  might not get the new stuff.   Anyway if you got a boot up issue on the netbook, this doesn't even matter.
<Andy80> sebsebseb: there's not way to boot the notebook again. It lock during BIOS loading
<sebsebseb> Andy80: oh hardware issue?
<Andy80> sebsebseb: I didn't upgrade, I installed it from scratch in a different partition
<sebsebseb> Andy80: yes I meant if you install from scratch using the alpha 3 ISO
<Andy80> sebsebseb: hardware issue, ok... right after ubuntu installation? the 9.04 was working fine until 30 minutes ago
<sebsebseb> Andy80: ok
<Andy80> sebsebseb: it doesn't let me enter in the bios too :\
<red> Andy80: which netbook
<red> if it's asus eeepc, the power button doesn't quite work as a powerbutton with a single push
<red> had a similar problem
<red> had to hit ctrl-alt-del and before the screen is fully initialized (like 0-5sec-1sec after ctrl-alt-del) hold the powerbutton down
<red> then after 2 seconds it should shut down fully
<Andy80> red: it's an Acer aspire 5930G
<red> then when you power it up you get a fresh boot again
<sebsebseb> Andy80: red or someone can help you I guess,  I am not really the correct person.  I don't even have a net book :D
<red> mkay, well give that a go, might be the same
<Andy80> red: I try to remove battery and start it only with power
<red> that's another cruder way :)
<Andy80> it's a NOTEbook, not a NETbook :)
<red> SSDD :)
<Andy80> now I'm trying without battery
<Andy80> let's see...
<Andy80> red: it's booting up normally -.-
<leftyfb> How do I put my close/max/min buttons back to the right where they belong?
<red> as in not working
<Andy80> red: I think something happened after the Ubuntu installation... something remained in memory and only removing battery it was able to unload all the memory...
<red> Get:14 http://ftp.estpak.ee lucid/restricted nvidia-current 195.36.08-0ubuntu1 [23.3MB] --> can't see the newest drivers in hardware
<red> Andy80: could be, good that it's working then :=
<DanaG> random: http://hpfansite.com/images/2010/03/hp-mini-210-vt.jpg
<DanaG> spiffy.
<Andy80> red: now I finish booting up, I shutdown again and I try putting the battery on it
<Andy80> fixed this not expected problem...I'll have a couple of questions for you all, since I'm going to test Lucid :)
<Andy80> ok.. first question is: installing Ubuntu 10.4 on a secondary partition I did choose not to install grub, because I'd like to use the grub installation I've on MBR (/dev/sda). What do I have to add to menu.lst to make it able to boot Lucid?
<Andy80> I did want to install GRUB on /dev/sda5 (the Lucid root partition) but when I selected it in the installation menu, /dev/sda was selected instead.. don't know if this is a bug of the installer or if it's impossible to install GRUB on places other than a MBR.
<YaManicKill> anyone having problems with gnome-do?
<virtuald> where is syndaemon started? i searched through /etc/, /lib/ and ~ but found nothing
<Andy80> maybe are all sleeping
<Volkodav> why did they change the close minimize buttons to the left like in MAc ?
<Volkodav> that's weird
<Volkodav> or os it just me /\
<sebsebseb> Volkodav: quite a lot of people aren't happy about that
<Andy80> Volkodav: very good question :)
<Andy80> me neither is happy and also other friends/colleagues of mine think the same
<Volkodav> strange move
<Andy80> I still have to find someone I know who likes it :P
<Volkodav> heh
<Andy80> Volkodav: it's not the only strange move they did
<hifi> gnome screensaver unlock doesn't work
<Andy80> Volkodav: please note that also window icon disappeared
<Andy80> Volkodav: and they removed icons from Preferences/Administrator menu too and this time you have no way to enable them again
<Volkodav> I still have icons n Preferences/Administrator
<Andy80> I can understand that it's almost impossible to make all users tastes happy
<Andy80> Volkodav: no.. I mean.. if you click on "System" menu... you have no icon in that main menu
<Volkodav> yeah but move to the left is weird step to say the least
<Volkodav> og right - no icibs true
<Volkodav> icons *
<Andy80> we can discuss about putting buttons on left or on right... this is a matter of tastes... but it's objectve the fact that icons really help human eye to find a function
<Andy80> if you remove icons, symbols ecc.. you make the human eye work slower
<Andy80> because it must reads all the text instead of just looking a symbol
<sebsebseb> Andy80: Most of the icons removed from system menu, starting with Ubuntu 9.10 when it comes to Ubuntu, because of a silly upstream GNOME decision.
<Andy80> sebsebseb: yes, I know it was a Gnome decision
<sebsebseb> Andy80: those icons can be enabled again in gconf editor,  used to be able to it in system > preferences > apperance interface, but that's not in Lucid
<Andy80> sebsebseb: but a distribution is not just "package-->make iso-->relase"
<red> Volkodav: for me they are luckily still on the right
<red> using the new wave theme :)
<sebsebseb> Andy80: what do you mean?
<red> might have something do do due i didnt fresh install
<Andy80> sebsebseb: I mean that if Ubuntu developer team think that removing icons it's a stupid move, they should make their own branch and enable them again
<Andy80> you can modify source code after all :)
<sebsebseb> Andy80: also a lot of the recent Ubuntu changes, starting with 9.04 with the edited fast user account switcher on the top right, are junk really, but this is the distro that most newbies to Desktop Linux will go to first,  so even if I don't fully like it anymore,  I am going to help people with it here and there online.
<sebsebseb> Andy80: that purplypink background is OS X like as well,  and reminds me a bit of that Hannah Montana OS  based on Kubuntu (already put this here earlier)
<Volkodav> red - reboot and see if they move to the left
<sebsebseb> Andy80: my daily build is nearly installed into vm now, but you make it sound like the icions for preferenes and administration,  have been removed from the system menu as well now?
<Andy80> sebsebseb: that's the point. In particular because Ubuntu is 99% the first distro for new users, we could work to make it simple without having to tell them: "oh please open a shell, write gconf --modiy gfjdgfjas....", do you understand my point?
<G_A_C> Hannah Montana OS? Is there anything Linux can't do...?
<Andy80> sebsebseb: no no... they are present
<Andy80> sebsebseb: I mean when you click on "System"
<Andy80> sebsebseb: you have no icons before "Preferences" and "Administrator"
<sebsebseb> Andy80: yeah all the icons are gone except those two, is that what you were complaining about?
<Andy80> mayve I should test Lucid inside a virtual machine...
<Andy80> maybe
<Andy80> it would be easier to test some things....
<Volkodav> the only comfortable people will be MAC users with this left move
<sebsebseb> Andy80: Yeah I guess so, considering that development version upgrades won't always give people the features they are meant to have.
<Volkodav> but they are definetely in minority
<Andy80> I have an idea....
<sebsebseb> Volkodav: maybe it's to prepare people a bit for Gnome 3,  there's something on the left there as well, when  I saw screen shots, hrm
<sebsebseb> Volkodav: altough that's the panel, not the window title bars
<Andy80> the graphical installer could simply ask: what did you use before this? Linux, OSX or Windows? and select the correct theme depending on the user's choice :)
<yofel> Andy80: that would make it sound like we're imitating them...
<Volkodav> makes sense though
<ZykoticK9> Andy80, i don't remember what distro did that, but somewhere in the past i remember installing a distro that asked that very question
<Andy80> yofel: I don't see it in that meaning... it would be just a way to make the user more comfortable
<G_A_C> ugh, left hand window controls on the new default "dark" theme. Not a fan of that
<Andy80> for example I've always used Windows or Linux with window buttons on the right... putting them on the left is something horrible for me...
<sebsebseb> G_A_C: quite a lot of people have been complaining about the buttons on the left
<G_A_C> yeah, it just threw me; I installed the new theme and switched to it earlier today, and they were on the right
<G_A_C> however, they've switched after a reboot
<sebsebseb> Andy80: yeah same here, I am used to having them on the right,  because that's how I done it Gnome, but that's also how I will do it in Windows if using that
<yofel> Andy80: well, might be, but until they do the same I'm against it, Ubuntu is an OS, and not a copy/mix of others that are already out  there
<yofel> but yes, it takes a bit getting used to
<Andy80> the new theme colors are pretty nice, the only bad thing is removing icon from window title bar and moving buttons on the left... but it would'n be so hard to let the user customize this and provide a couple of themes for all tastes
<G_A_C> the decision of order is bad IMO too; Windows is min/max/close on the right, Max is close/min/max on the left, Ubuntu is now max/min/close on the left making it particularly hard for people moving from either OS :(
<G_A_C> s/Max is/Mac is/
<sebsebseb> Andy80: (done it in Gnome, correcting a typeo here that doesn't really matter)   Even when I did an OS X  theme about  four years ago or something for Ubuntu,  I had the buttons on the right.  I think maybe I changed it from left to right then, I don't remember.
<Andy80> imho the #1 rule is: give the user the possibility to change, don't just oblige him
<G_A_C> you need Kubuntu then; from what I've seen the only choice you don't have in KDE is "run Gnome instead"...
<yofel> Andy80: actually the ayatana team has the policy of giving a sane default for everybody but without too much customization possiblitie
<Andy80> for example.... icons in System menu: I'm able to restore them simply going to System-->Preferences-->Appearence.... in Lucid you have to modify gconf... that's crazy :)
<sebsebseb> Andy80: indeed it's annoying really that have to do it in gconf now, however that's also upstream Gnome's fault
<yofel> Andy80: huh? when was the appearence menu removed? (I'm using KDE right now) and did the desktop->right click->settings vanish too?
<Andy80> I'm pretty sure that is Ubuntu won't ship something to let the user change it, the second day Lucid is out will be also available a new theme with buttons on the right and it will be the most downloaded :D
<Andy80> wanna bet ;) ?
<Andy80> yofel: nooo no menu removed, just that options is not there anymore
<yofel> Andy80: ah, ok :)
<Andy80> yofel: the "Interface" tab is removed in Lucid
<hype__> hi , just wondering : are there any specific n*know issuez concerning boot on Luci today ? :p
<hype__> sorry for typos
<hype__> seems like plymouth breaks and i'am unable to reach grub :(
<yofel> hype__: you were  the one with the black screen right?
<hype__> nope
<hype__> just conecting
<hype__> +n
<yofel> ah
<hype__> just booted coming from work: no grub :(
<yofel> unable to reach grub? plymouth only comes after grub...
<ellar> hello, can i use the session-applet together with empathy? there is one edit field but if I set text and press enter the text just disappears?!
<hype__> plymouth ouytputs an error concerning mounting one of my partitions, then nothing (n o grub loading, no tty...)
<hype__> ah?
<hype__> i tried to press "shift" key to get grub during boot , but i didnt see grub :/
<yofel> hype__: grub is responsible for loading your kernel and getting your system to boot, after that plymouth and init take over, if you don't see grub at all that's rather bad
<hype__> the thing is i cant event get to a tty
<hype__> yeah, true
<yofel> hype__: well, do you see *anything*
<hype__> i actually already burned a daily Lucid image, just wondering if there were some specific know issues aobut broken boot
<hype__> yep
<hype__> i get the blue and grey horrrible thing (plymout?)
<Andy80> yofel, sebsebseb: every 6 months Ubuntu community organizes a meeting to gather ideas for the next release of Ubuntu... why people don't talk about these kind of "problems" too?
<hype__> plymouth*
<yofel> Andy80: dunno if we had that on UDS-L, I already switched to kde back then, would be a good idea to bring up on UDS-M though
<Andy80> yofel: uhm... what is the difference between UDS-L and UDS-M ?
<yofel> Andy80: uds-lucid and uds-m... (wel lucid+1)
<yofel> *well
<red> Volkodav: done numerous boots already
<red> I think it might be theme dependant thing?
<Andy80> yofel: well... I usually try to apply for sponsorship but never had luck :D I would be happy to offer my help to the UI team
<hifi> booting lucid still hangs on my thinkpad
<red> hype__: i couldnt boot with this days build either
<red> burned an iso
<red> upgraded install from 9.10 works but few bugs due upgrading which I think I managed to kill
<hifi> every second boot works
<yofel> hype__: should be plymouth I think, either try to get grub up and select the rescue option, or chroot from a live disk and remove plymouth
<yofel> hifi: every second? o.O
<hifi> when it runs fsck it works fine
<hifi> if I touch /forcefsck every reboot it boots
<yofel> hifi: could be a race condition in the upstart scripts (maybe something tries to start too early)
<hifi> but if the disk is clean when I boot it and fsck is not ran it will hang at the plymouth(?) screen
<hifi> the white/blue progress bar advances to full white and then stays there
<hifi> booting nospash doesn't really give more info
<hifi> it just hangs with a blinking cursor after fsck and friends
<hype__> yofel, can i ask a favor about chroot? just a question actually (the document i have is in french, but can you just take a llok at the commands?)
<hifi> also still the login screen does not appear and instead I see my desktop but hitting enter will open the login screen
<yofel> hifi: oh, that sounds familiar (I think I had the same a while ago, It works now after I purged plymouth)
<yofel> (the not booting I mean)
<hifi> login screen bug?
<hype__> ( http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/chroot )
<hype__> ;)
<hype__> that's me :)
<boondoklife> hifi: I had that issue too but it was an upgrade from 9.10, did a fresh install and after all the updates it boots fine now.
<yofel> hifi: the 'enter gets you to login screen' is a known issue
<hype__> yofel, after step 4 , i'm actully in a root shell into my "real" install, right?
<yofel> hype__: mom
<hype__> ?
<hifi> boondoklife: I did an upgrade too
<yofel> hype__: "give me a moment" ;)
<hifi> so all my problems would go away if I just reinstall? :p
<yofel> hype__: yes, should be fine
<boondoklife> hifi: Well it did for me but your results may very
<hifi> though it'd be nice to know a solution without reinstall
<hifi> also my battery icon in the task area keeps disappearing
<hype__> yofel, ;) didnt know that one :)
<yofel> hype__: sry, I'm used to using aliases when it's busy in here :P
<hype__> yofel, , seems like i'm in achroot :)
<h00k> I might start liking the controls on the left. I don't know if this is good or bad.
<yofel> hype__: there you could try 'sudo aptitude purge plymouth' it should be fine unless you use cryptsetup or nouveau
<hype__> no plymouth updates in the list :'(
<hype__> yep, i'm making updates, then i'll remove plymouth ;)
<hype__> 40Mo , 40 seconds :)
<hype__> i see a gdm update...maybe had i a broken gdm? :D
<hype__> yofel, plytmouth purged, rebooting, hopefully back to give hug :)
<hype__> thanks for help yofel :>
<sinurge> anyone ele thinking sw center is very slow
<stone1343> hi, is there a known problem with USB Creator? I can't create any of today's daily builds, Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu anyway.
<hype> yofel :)
<hype> i'm getting some seird error messages at boot tho :/
<hype> i think i'll make a manual fsck to be sure
<hype> thanks anyway :)
<yofel> hype: sry, was away for a moment, but yes, without plymouth you'll get the usual boot messages as the splash is gone now
<sinurge> very wierd when i first boot and i goes past the boot selection f the ubuntu kernal it gives me  slight color change post the fsck like a green tinge . anyone else got that
<hype> okok :)
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, same here
<zonyl> Hi Alll. Trying to play anything from mplayer console causes it to get overrun with junk key input: No bind found for key 'E'. .  Im obviously not pressing the keyboard and the keys coming in are seemingly random and at a rate of about 4 / sec.  Anyone know whats causing this?
<guntbert> aptitude update core dumped on me today - any similar experiences?
<JFo> guntbert, I use apt-get so no issue like that today
<yofel> guntbert: no
<guntbert> JFo: yes, apt-get went through without issues
<yofel> guntbert: does it segfault every time?
<JFo> guntbert, the word I have been hearing is not to use aptitude
<JFo> as it has odd differences from apt
<guntbert> yofel: I tried twice and every time it did
<yofel> odd
<sinurge> hmm wierd i must say but am not able to figure what actually occurs
<yofel> JFo: why that? It sure is different from apt-get but if anything it works better here (and I like the interactive interface)
<guntbert> yofel: apport did pick up the crash but wasn't able to report the bug
<JFo> yofel, it is just what I have heard from the devs
<JFo> I've never used aptitude myself
<guntbert> JFo: no, I use aptitude on all my machines
<JFo> guntbert, not today :P
<JFo> j/k
<sinurge> @guntbert will try to re-create what were you trying to do there
<JFo> I just remember a general outcry at the platform sprint about using aptitude. I'm not sure what prompted the conversation.
<guntbert> sinurge: my setup: lucid daily, kept up to date till yesterday in a vbox VM
<sinurge> jfo: even i havnt heard anything like that of aptitude and apt
<mortal_> does the partitioning tool work ok on alpha3 installer?
<mortal_> if I do manual partitioning
<guntbert> JFo: neither have I
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, what aptitude command are you running?  I'm gonna try in my VBox Lucid install.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what is the new default theme called?
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: sudo aptitude update :-)
<sinurge> just tried going to aptitude just moving in some menus and then quitting no issue, gunbert: as i said were you trying something
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, well that's straight forward :)  update worked fine.
<guntbert> sinurge: no - as I just said - but of course it may be a weird coincidence - if it keeps doing it I'll report a bug
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: thx for testing - aptitude safe-upgrade seems to run fine after apt-get update
<sinurge> used a clean install but with a upgrade/update everyday so i might say its upto date
<sinurge> yeah  i think you should do that
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, it's currently doing the upgrade, so far so good
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: here too :-) I guess I'll give it a try afterwards --- ooops - dinner time - bbl
<sinurge> hey just noticed, if you have upgraded today you would have got the ambience and radiance themes....shift to ambience and then to radiance...the bottom panel windows still use the purple tool tips of ambience.
<cousin_mario> it's called ambience then?
<exigraff> regarding the max/min/close buttons in Ambiance/Radiance, what's the plan for when the maximize button is absent? the rounded bevel effect sort of breaks when the cap is missing.
<sinurge> sleep calling, goodnight
<Andy80> yofel: http://blog.daviey.com/?p=276 :D
<yofel> Andy80: heh ^^
<Daviey> :o
<holzmodem> hi, cant see installed plugins in eclipse. any idea?
<red> any idea how I could make xbmc repositories work under lucid lynx? get errors after adding them and whole apt-get seizes to work until I remove them
<red> sudo apt-get build-dep xbmc
<mortal_> the installer could have some intelligence and load some continuous image to ram and work on that
<mortal_> instead of doing random reads on the installation cd
<hifi> glx on s3 savage cause a "cmdbuf ioctl returned -12", kernel prints a backtrace
<mortal_> eh, the installer does not work with manual partitioning, wtf
<Technoviking> does anyone else get a loud noise for a second or two when rebooting/shutting down?
<mortal_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/524135
<mortal_> this is it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524135 in hal "system hangs on reboots after upgrading lucid alpha 2 hal packages" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mortal_> now tell me, how to fix the boot weirdness on console
<mortal_> the [SM] waiting thing
<duffydack> Anyone using lucid yet as their main system ? just curious
<yofel> duffydack: me, but with daily system backups
<Technoviking> duffydack: yes
<duffydack> Also, I walked past a pc world today and saw a poster for an advert for a macbook, and the pic of the desktop was VERY similar to the new ubuntu theme.. mainly the purpley wallpaper and panel icons.
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, that was my impression as well
<duffydack> ZykoticK9, anyone cared to ask anyone 'in' ubuntu why ?
<duffydack> to make people think its a free mac os?
<duffydack> lol
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, at the background + switching buttons to left corner - very mac-esque
<yofel> duffydack: iirc you should ask the ayatana folks that, but maybe the desktop folks in #ubuntu-desktop can help you too
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: just to report back -  after  using apt-get to update/upgrade aptitude work fine again - so it seems to have been a single weirdness :)
<duffydack> not complaining, tho its not my thing, I prefer the Hanso theme over what WAS Dust...
<duffydack> they changed dust a little, and it doesnt look right for me now.
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, my update/upgrade worked fine with aptitude...  which i never use actually
<guntbert> ZykoticK9: so we can forget that - I suppose - thx for your thoughts and time
<mortal_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/528171 is this fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528171 in ubiquity "Lucid Alpha 3 installer crashes on manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]
<ZykoticK9> guntbert, my pleasure man
<yofel> mortal_: if the bug says it's not, the I doubt it, you could ask in #ubuntu-installer
<yofel> *then
<duffydack> are the default lucid theme and the community themes (Hanso included) available for 9.10?
<tasslehoff_> is updating from karmic to lucid using apt an operation likely to succeed atm? not doomed to fail if I try?
<mortal_> tasslehoff_: doomed
<mortal_> tasslehoff_: you get a boot problem
<mortal_> by doing that
<mortal_> almost a certainty
<tasslehoff_> mortal_: ah, thanks for the warning.
<tasslehoff_> I need to go from 32 bit karmic to 64 bit lucid anyway, so I'll wait until I get a cd to burn it on :)
<bcurtiswx_> devicekit-power.. i couldn't see anything in the changelogs.. is that not supposed to be getting removed?
<duffydack> tasslehoff, I tried it in a vm lastnight, it worked
<duffydack> tasslehoff, well, with do-release-upgrade -d anyway
<red> for me updating from karmic worked
<red> few issues which i could work around in the end
<red> i used -d aswell
<bcurtiswx_> is devicekit-power supposed to be removed in lucid.. idk where to find the devicekit lucid changelogs
<red> sup with the volume icon btw?
<red> is it a placeholder?
<yofel> bcurtiswx_: upower and libdevkit-power-gobjectl1 conflict with devicekit-power now
<yofel> bcurtiswx_: and the upower changelog says devicekit-power should be removed
<bcurtiswx_> yofel, but packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/devicekit-power doesnt exist, making me think it's supposed to be removed
<bcurtiswx_> yofel: ah ha, ok thx
<bcurtiswx_> yofel: where can I get the changelog not on the internet
<bcurtiswx_> yofel: is there a apt-cache option?
<yofel> bcurtiswx_: not really, aptitude changelog doesn't work yet, but if you have the new upower installed then read '/usr/share/doc/upower/changelog.Debian.gz'
<bcurtiswx_> ty
<TimH1> Having trouble with Gwibber on Lucid. Messages popping up in the message notification area but cant open the column app. Any ideas?
<ubuntujenkins> hello again TimH1 how have you tried opening it?
<eeexception> Hi, I have a question about device kit. Using hal we had to write some rules files to do some operations as automount or start some services. How to write these rules for device kit?
<TimH1> Having trouble with Gwibber. Here's a link showing what happens when I open from terminal. Can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/389185/
<TimH1> Having trouble with Gwibber. Here's a link showing what happens when I open from terminal. Can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/389185/
<jst> Does anyone know what changes are in Xubuntu 10.04?
<eeexception> I have a question about device kit. Using hal we had to write some rules files to do some operations as automount or start some services. How to write these rules for device kit?
<milos_> can't upgrade, without removal of 'devicekit-power'. Is this a bad idea? Should I wait? I am so tempted to install new themes?
<yofel> milos_: that's fine, it's supposed to be removed
 * BUGabundo rant mode on
<BUGabundo> WT H**** put my wind icons in the left?????? F****
 * BUGabundo rant mode off
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> BUGabundo: lol, you're the first to be *that* angry :D
<BUGabundo> damn now I need a new theme :(
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, or just run // gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":maximize,minimize,close" //
<DanaG> er
<vanishing> elegant brit dim
<vanishing> ^^^^^^
<DanaG> no, that's still wrong.
<vanishing> good theme
<BUGabundo> and since when is pink the new black?
<DanaG> it should be minimize,maximize,close.
<BUGabundo> my gnome-terminal is PINK :(
<charlie-tca> Isn't that already the new theme?
<BUGabundo> but *I already* had a theme
<charlie-tca> yup
<BUGabundo> I don't want it to change!
<vanishing> anyone having gnome-power packages held back?
<BUGabundo> vanishing: maybe
<vanishing> BUGabundo: oh.
<BUGabundo> one of them was removed earlier for me
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, that command i sent just moves the buttons to the right side
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: so that works?
<vanishing> BUGabundo: ima wait..
<BUGabundo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<vanishing> ZykoticK9: to move the buttons arround, i use ubuntu tweak..lol
<Crashbit> BUGabundo: change your profile preferences
<BUGabundo> piece of mind returns!
<BUGabundo> where where?
<komputes> anyone having the issue "can't install bootloader" in usb-creator in Lucid, please mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/529366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529366 in usb-creator "Regression: usb-creator-gtk doesn't work as of 0.2.16" [High,Triaged]
<vanishing> its already high, triaged...
<yofel> vanishing: people affected adds to that
<Crashbit> mm
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> my system is lagging
<Crashbit> BUGabundo: change this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/360155/test/Captura-Edici%C3%B3%20del%20perfil%20%C2%ABAmbiance%C2%BB.png
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> gtk bug again?
<BUGabundo> aaahhh much better
<Crashbit> :)
<BUGabundo> since when do we change existing settings on upgrades????
<yofel> BUGabundo: I think we already had cases like this... and it's not like we alpha testers get to complain
<BUGabundo> change icons is ok
<BUGabundo> change COLORS or THEMES, is a big no no
<BUGabundo> my THEME is my HOUSE
<yofel> well, I agree there
<TLF> how can I change the position of close, maximize and minimize buttons?
<yofel> TLF: 'gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close' should work
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> let make the bot say it automaticly
<yofel> heh
<ZykoticK9> yofel, you've just out the closing " in your post
<TLF> lol
<TLF> yeah, i noted that, ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> s/just/cut
<yofel> ZykoticK9: uuups...
<TLF> that is to make them to their regular position
<TLF> but what about putting them back?
<ZykoticK9> TLF just move the : to the end and it will be back on the left
<BUGabundo> crimsun: add to /topic $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":maximize,minimize,close"  eheh
<TLF> oh
<TLF> and anyways
<BUGabundo> WM are "broken" eheh
<TLF> this new position is a bug or is a featureç?
<BUGabundo> I bet feature
<ZykoticK9> TLF, feature
<BUGabundo> copying mac ^^ new design team,
<TLF> :(
<TLF> I don't like that
<BUGabundo> me neither
<yofel> someone posted this earlier: http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<TLF> but anyways it wouldn't be a problem if some other apps (like chromium) got that changed, too
<ZykoticK9> yofel, that's where i got the info for the gconftool-2 line i gave
<yofel> ZykoticK9: ah, you're right
<Daviey> yofel: i'm not a someone :)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> "he" is here
<yofel> Daviey: sry, I forgot who it was >.>
<Daviey> yofel: the clue is in the url :)
<yofel> Daviey: noticed that too just now -.-
<Daviey> heh
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo>  $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<BUGabundo> if not, maximize is left to minimize
<TLF> http://i50.tinypic.com/1zyfwhk.jpg
<TLF> yep, you're free to insult me :)
<duffydack> TLF, no need.. you will live the knowledge you made that for the rest of your life.
<TLF> :)
<TLF> i think it's worth for 4chan or sth
<red> im happy that after the upgrade my buttons are still on the right
<red> i cant stand the mac style
<sebsebseb> red: well your updates didn't go properly then, by default they are on the left now
<sebsebseb> red: Will it be changed to the right before the final, with the minimize, maxime, close, button order?  Hopefuly
<red> i hope so
<BUGabundo> WTF #2
<red> im guessing they are still on the right due me customizing my theme heavily
<TLF> http://i50.tinypic.com/1zyfwhk.jpg
<BUGabundo> since when does chromium private browser saves passwords??
<sebsebseb> red: Enough people complain about that, on  Launchpad,  and I guess it may happen.  Plus we need actsual community members doing it on Launchpad such as BUGabundo
<TLF> where I can complain?
<BUGabundo> LP
<red> sebsebseb: i think it's silly that a few graph designers just decided to go macstyle without making it optional
<BUGabundo> FILE A BUG
<BUGabundo> ill +1 it
<red> GUI is a touchy thing :)
<sebsebseb> TLF: not sure, but I guess some where on LP
<sebsebseb> TLF: I meant not sure where on LP]
<red> BUGabundo: incognito mode in chromium saves passwords?
<BUGabundo> just did for me
<red> you sure it ain't just for the session?
<red> otherwise a gf might find your pron logins!
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: really enough people complaining in here,  with the devs reading it when it happens or the logs, should be enough, but I guess it doesn't work that way.
<red> it's just silly
<red> you can tweak how wobbly your windows are, but not where the minimze and maximize buttons are located :)
<BUGabundo> just file a darn bug
<BUGabundo> so I can setup a filter and move all comments to trash
<BUGabundo> like I did with all the previous design team bugs we filed
<BUGabundo> and never changed *anything*
<charlie-tca> yup
<BUGabundo> remember update-manager?
<charlie-tca> I can even second them, just to see it turned invalid
<BUGabundo> or losing a way to shudown/reboot with mouse?
<BUGabundo> what was the other one?
<BUGabundo> I forget
<charlie-tca> We are just the users, we don't know what anyone wants, as I understand it
<charlie-tca> The indicators?
<red> losing a way to shutdown/reboot with mouse?
<BUGabundo> we *should* file bugs
<red> it's still there
<BUGabundo> even if they are marked invalid
<BUGabundo> at least shows we are *here* working for them
<BUGabundo> red: how?
<BUGabundo> CAD ?
<BUGabundo> not in mine
<BUGabundo> no menu either
<red> applet named
<BUGabundo> can you reach that with keyb??
<red> Indicator Applet Session
<BUGabundo> can you reach that with keyb??
<red> no?
<red> you said with mouse
<red> can't you still sudo reboot etc?
<BUGabundo> with*out*
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: we may just be the users, but we know, what we don't want, when they start to provide that
<red> < BUGabundo> or losing a way to shudown/reboot with mouse?
<red> with mouse you said :)
<charlie-tca> Not according to the design people, we don't
<BUGabundo> ytpo
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: +1
<red> hehe
<yofel> charlie-tca: indeed :/
<histo> Now that we don't ahve /etc/init.d/alsa-utils how do we restart sound?
<mc44> It's nice how your opinion is obviously the same as "the users"
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: yeah I guess, but there are also other distros that do Gnome better by default, for a lot of us :D
<charlie-tca> That would be okay, but I use Xubuntu! and still have to put up with the design changes from ubuntu, too.
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: oh?
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: such as?
<joaopinto> as I see it, design is no longer a community asset on Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> histo: it autospawns
<histo> I tried sudo /etc/init.d/pusleaudio restart but that didn't restart sound.
<histo> BUGabundo: what autospawns?
<BUGabundo> hey joaopinto
<joaopinto> hi BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> All the changes Ubuntu makes are impossible for Xubuntu to remove. When Hal was removed, we had to jury-rigg gdm to use it
<mc44> complaining about design is a community asset!
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: Human has been removed from Lucid :(  at least Clearlooks is still there :)
<histo> BUGabundo: my sound is buggered up right now i'd like to reload it, without restarting
<charlie-tca> Indicator applet is stuck in place, we work around/through it
<yofel> histo: pulseaudio, it's not a system service by default any more, just kill it and it should respawn
<danyR> hi there guys. a doubt: is there any way to reach Me Menu trough keyboard?
<charlie-tca> Except we don't actually have gconf editor to use in XUbuntu, it doesn't work
<charlie-tca> I now get to see the ubuntu splash screen in Xubuntu
<DanaG> deprecating GDM also breaks backlight control.
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: the boot up screen you mean?  I am still not seeing a new screen,  I am just seeing the default plymouth screen or whatever that is the blue one.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: deprecating GDM?  you mean  the old one?  what's backlight control?
<DanaG> er
<charlie-tca> what blue one? oh, yeah, plymouth is incompatible with my NVIdia card
<DanaG> deprecating HAL.
<DanaG> I mean.
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: blue bar type thing
<histo> yofel: I killed it but it killed my volume control looks like the volume is all the way down but its not
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: however I thought it was meant to be something else
<histo> I'll just restart
<charlie-tca> Yeah, the boot up screen I don't get to see because my monitor shuts off
<charlie-tca> It is meant to be something besides the blue bar, but it is not compatible with making things work in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> But I do test the new image everyday, and some days I get the ubuntu(logo) in the middle of the screen
<histo> anyone elses terminal not saving settings.
<histo> gnome-terminal keeps defaulting witht he ambient option on now.
<histo> no matter how many times I change it.
<histo> ahh nvm. new profile to open was set to ambient after updates
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: in my vm I am not getting the  ubuntu logo one
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: I did a vm of alpha 3 yesterday got all the updates, and nope not there, I did today's daily build and nope not there
<charlie-tca> What do you get? You don't get ubuntu in the middle of the screen?
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: in vm
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: yep I just get the blue bar thingey
<charlie-tca> maybe is is a hardware thing.
<DanaG> For me, Plymouth actively refuses to display a splash screen.
<charlie-tca> I used to get the blue bar
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=460565
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 460565 in plymouth "plymouth gets confused by an additional serial console" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: it's quite ashame for me, since that's the thing I want to test the most, when it comes to this new theme stuff,  as for the two new themes I don't like them, and am not that keen on the prupley pink GDM and default background either
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: when it comes to the new theme stuff above, uh no, when it comes to Lucid
<charlie-tca> heh
<DanaG> hmm, I still have the OLD gdm background.
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: right now I am using another distro, with great default themes :)
<charlie-tca> I guess I keep hoping here. Maybe if we file enough bugs...
<BUGabundo> so 1h long and NO ONE file the left icon bug?
<BUGabundo> will I have to do it and collect extra karma?
<defsdoor> any known issues with apt segfaulting atm in lucid ?
<jaebird> the latest update of lucid has the new theme and background. now i have two vertical white borders on the left and right of the desktop background
 * charlie-tca thinks BUGabundo don't need karma.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I miss having 27k points of karma :((
<BUGabundo> 6k is just not enouth
<jaebird> they look like focus lines
<BUGabundo> defsdoor: ME ME ME for two weeks
<BUGabundo> I've filed it last week
<charlie-tca> Yeay, I know. I have to work to keep mine above 2k now
<BUGabundo> what??
<BUGabundo> you only have 2k??
<BUGabundo> with all the packages you handled?
<charlie-tca> I got about 5k now
<charlie-tca> I lost it during karmic
<defsdoor> I'm getting SIGSEGV in 0x00007ffff7b7ec3c in pkgPolicy::GetCandidateVer(pkgCache::PkgIterator) () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8
<BUGabundo> yep
<defsdoor> BUGabundo, any workaround ?
<BUGabundo> not that I know of
<bjsnider> so you're all using the light theme now?
<BUGabundo> NOW
<defsdoor> BUGabundo, apt_0.7.23.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb  seems to work o k
<DanaG> nope, I'm using Homosapien. =þ
<BUGabundo> *NO
<bjsnider> but the light theme
<bjsnider> it's all about the light theme
<bjsnider> is the ubuntu font in there yet?
<charlie-tca> The letters ain't done yet
<MindVirus> I can't kill maximus.
<MindVirus> Please help.
<MindVirus> I set my session not to remember any running applications.
<MindVirus> I don't have any startup applications for maximus.
<MindVirus> Every time I kill it though it starts up again.
<bjsnider> it's probably necessary then
<MindVirus> It is certainly not necessary.
<dios_mio> lucid out?
<MindVirus> dios_mio: An alpha version.
<MindVirus> Please help me kill maximus.
<MindVirus> It is constantly restared.
<MindVirus> *restarted.
<BUGabundo> HAZ GOTE 360º W00T
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> wrong #
<yofel> MindVirus: remove it? (i mean remove the package)
<MindVirus> yofel: No.
<MindVirus> I have UNE.
<MindVirus> For which I need to keep it.
<yofel> ah
<MindVirus> yofel: Any advice?
<yofel> nope, when I tried une once the only way I found to  disable it was to remove the package
<MindVirus> Can anyone help, please?
<Sai--> MindVirus, what s your problem?
<MindVirus> Sai--: I am trying to kill maximus.
<MindVirus> But some daemon respawns it over and over.
<waltercool> I have a bug: http://pastebin.com/JL2hRhdb
<Sai--> OMG ? kill maximus
<waltercool> is ehci_hcd related =/
<MindVirus> Sai--: Pardon?
<MindVirus> Could anyone help me kill maximus, please?
<cousteau> why does UNE Lucid have brasero on it if netbooks usually don't have any CD unit?
<BUGabundo> http://p.bugabundo.net/geek-me-nooooo ahah
<MindVirus> Whenever I kill maximus, some daemon restarts it. Can someone help me find the root of this?
<mustelo> I'm having pretty consistent crashes when using ibus to input chinese, are these known issues?
<ulle> i just installed lucid alpha 3 on my samsung laptop and from the kernel log it said it was overheating i tried powertop and also found out that the on demand governor needed 3 more watts than when setting the cpu-freg-scaler to performance
<ulle> good things are it finally resumes now it is overheating again
<ulle> it s overheating again i have to go back to karmic before something melts in here
<Cyberkilla> Speaking of overheating... I pulled my vacuum cleaner out of the socket today and the plug & socket was too hot to touch! The house is fused and the plug is fused! How is it hot!? Later, I found scorch marks on the live prong of the plug. It must be arcing inside the socket:-O
<Cyberkilla> lol
<Cyberkilla> Sorry, I'm bored ;-)
<histo> Yeah sound is borked right now
<histo> Great
<MindVirus> Could anyone please help?
<MindVirus> It would be great.
<histo> MindVirus: what is maximus?
<histo> MindVirus: you'd have to find out what daemon is starting it and stop it.
<MindVirus> histo: You'd think, huh?
<histo> MindVirus: youc an watch whats going on with top or htop and see what loads it after you kill it.
<MindVirus> histo: Oh, yeah?
<MindVirus> Where would that information be?
<MindVirus> histo: maximus is a program that maximizes all maximizable windows. It's for netbooks.
<MindVirus> Saves screen real estate.
<histo> MindVirus: I can't believe it has a daemon though. Are you sure you're killing it? Like its getting new pids?
<MindVirus> histo: Yes.
<cousteau> maximus is the thing on UNR that maximizes all windows, maybe it's somewhere else on the desktop environment
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<MindVirus> You know, this is really fucked up.
<MindVirus> I don't feel like this should be difficult.
<MindVirus> This really should not be hard.
<MindVirus> I should not have to ask for 3 days in a row how to close a damn process.
<histo> !patience | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MindVirus> histo: I was patient for the first two days.
<histo> MindVirus: open up a terminal
<MindVirus> histo: Done.
<histo> MindVirus: and run top
<MindVirus> Done.
<histo> MindVirus: then ctrl+sht+T to get a new tab and sudo killall maximus
<histo> MindVirus: switch back to top with alt+1 and see what is going on
<MindVirus> histo: Do you want me to use -s9?
<histo> MindVirus: or you can use htop and kill the process from right inside.
<MindVirus> You can kill the process from within top as well -- just press k and type in the PID.
<histo> MindVirus: you can use k and type the pid yeahj
<histo> MindVirus: use 9 make sure it dies
<histo> If its respawning it should get a different pid
<MindVirus> histo: I told you it gets a different PID.
<histo> See if anything else pops up that spawns it.
<histo> top updates constantly
<MindVirus> histo: I don't know what that means.
<histo> so somethign else should jump up with cpu activity to respawn maximus
<histo> Ahh nevermind its set to respawn as long as you're in the current session
<histo> can you get to the session panel?
<MindVirus> histo: What session panel?
<histo> MindVirus: are you in kde or gnome?
<MindVirus> histo: GNOME.
<MindVirus> histo: There's no more session panel.
<MindVirus> histo: There's a Startup Applications panel.
<histo> yeah they moved it. Hold up let me find a way to do this
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-06
<MindVirus> histo: And that doesn't have anything about maximus.
<MindVirus> I set it not to remember applications and settings for logout.
<MindVirus> Logged back in -- maximus is still there.
<histo> The pid is set to restart
<histo> yeah everytime you log in ofcourse its going to start. Trying to figure out how to stop it from restarting on my system hold up
<MindVirus> histo: Haha, good luck.
<histo> MindVirus: try kill -KILL 4324 maximus
<MindVirus> histo: 4324 isn't a process on my system.
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> i use empathy and i dont know why i can not establish a audio call
<histo> I'll have to do some more reading after dinner i'll see what I can find for you maximus
<p3rror> using my msn account
<histo> MindVirus: ^^^^^^
<MindVirus> histo: You are my best friend.
<MindVirus> histo: Thank you.
<MindVirus> histo: I owe you.
<MindVirus> Even if you don't fix it, I wish you knew how appreciative I am for you actually spending some time on this.
<moar> I'm about to tear my hair away!  How can I change the start-here icon?!
<ulle> my computer runs very hot under lucid , what could be the problemß
<moar> Since I started using Ubuntu-Mono-Dark as icons, none of the usual ways work. Not even through ubuntu-tweak ><
<MindVirus> histo: I'm coming back in a bit. Feel free to PM.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a way to identify all processes listening to input events?
<Viper1432> Oh my.  serious badness going on with nvidia drivers.  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?a=39
<voidmage> hey, how can i set my nvidia powermizer to default to "prefer maximum performance"?
<voidmage> right now i have to change it every time i log in because it hardlocks on adaptive
<Viper1432> voidmage,  you might want to hit that nvidia post before going all "uber" on your nvidia card.  The problems they are experiencing include the new drivers for lucid.
<Viper1432> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?a=39
<voidmage> Viper1432: I've been using 195.03 with that setting without problems, and the update to 195.08 reminded me to reboot and check on that
<voidmage> honestly had more issues with adaptive
<voidmage> the power management makes it hardlock whenever it tries to step it
<Viper1432> as the big issues being discussed are 3d games burning out the card due to fan speed issues....hmmm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> will ubuntu still be 'linux for human beings' despite the branding change?
<Kamping_Kaiser> (will the slogan change?)
<Bookman> Wow, strange to go to the upper left for my window controls!
<Bookman> www.google.ca
<MindVirus> histo: What's up?
<Bookman> I am trying to access my local network and it seems to just take forever.  A window comes up telling me that I can cancel this operations.
<Bookman> I can ssh into the machine with no problems.  I just cannot find it via nautilus
<Volkodav> I can't find the option of upgrade existing installation from daily build image?
<Volkodav> or at least boot into it...
<tamran> hi guys, is there any way move the min/max/close buttons in lucid (10.04)?  I hate where they are by default and even ubuntu tweak won't let me move them
<tamran> I like the color scheme a bit better though ... although a little bit too OSX'ey
<tamran> also, if possible, I'd like to make the title bars significantly smaller
<tamran> alas ... I'll just settle for being able to move the button
<tamran> :)
<timboy> my minimize/maximize and close buttons are on the left side after update?! how do I fix this?
<tamran> timboy: lol, I just asked that same question ...
<timboy> dang probably got into the channel 2 seconds late...
<Kamping_Kaiser> i sense an faq item ;)
<timboy> why did they change the world?
<Pici> http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<tamran> timboy: lol, just wait until you start digging into how much .NET stuff is in there
<tamran> thanks Pici
<ddecator> i'm attempting to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10, and i keep having the upgrade aborted due to "IOError: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor" any ideas on what is causing this?
<tamran> ok, gconf editor it is ... i was hoping to not have to do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> ddecator: whatever tool you are using to do the upgrade can't read whatever file it ust looked for
<Kamping_Kaiser> at a guess ;)
<ddecator> Kamping_Kaiser, i'm just using the update manager after "update-manager -d" so idk why it would have that problem...
<timboy> where's the poll to vote against this change?
<Kamping_Kaiser> timboy: you can probably complain in the forums somewhere, but i don't imagine they'll revert the changes
<timboy> that's so gay...
<BUGabundo> tamran:  $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<seanbrystone> timboy, please dont use 'gay' like that.
<timboy> gay == wrong. I will use it as such
<seanbrystone> omg
<BUGabundo> (
<BUGabundo> :(
<tamran> there we go
<tamran> ahhhhh
<tamran> all fixed :)
<ddecator> any ideas on how i can get my upgrade to work? is it possibly just a faulty file that needs to be fixed on the servers?
<tamran> is there a way in gnome to make it so that if I click in the window it won't come forward unless I click the title bar?
<tamran> you can do that in xfce and kde, so there must be a way I'd assume
<tamran> woops, there it is "rais on click"
<tamran> please ignore last question
<tamran> now just to make the panel thinner and title bar thinnner and she's PERFECT
<tamran> thanks a ton BUGabundo and Pici
<BUGabundo> np
<glphvgacs> I set noatime on / and /home. is that why I keep getting 'none on /*' ?
<glphvgacs> 2.6.31-19-powerpc64-smp #56-Ubuntu
<syn-ack> that shouldnt affect mounting
<glphvgacs> syn-ack: what's the probelm then?
<glphvgacs> same thing happened on my friends dell machine
<glphvgacs> http://pastebin.com/5evBgMQT
<syn-ack> I don't know what the problem is. Saying that you set a mount option and that the disk is suddenly not mounting is pretty vague
<syn-ack> all noatime does is not modify the inode access time
<syn-ack> glphvgacs: why are you trying to set user_xattr on an ext3 filesystem?
<ddecator> i've tried upgrading (9.10->10.04) multiple times via "update-manager -d" and each time it gets to "installing packages" and then aborts with "IOError: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor" any help in fixing this or a workaround is appreciated
<syn-ack> glphvgacs: iirc, you cannot set that on ext3
<waltercool> How can i report kernel bugs? I cant use my external hard disk
<timboy> usb drives stopped working for me too waltercool
<syn-ack> glphvgacs: Read this: http://www.pervasivecode.com/blog/2008/05/15/recommended-mount-options-for-ext3/
<glphvgacs> syn-ack: thnx, now how do I change this?
<glphvgacs> automount?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> edit /etc/fstab
<histo> anyone else lose sound today?
<histo> Under the sound preferences it's set to dummy output though so that may be the issue. Only problem is there is nothing else to select and I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting
<histo> Anyone present?
<histo> I mean is anyone here?
<crimsun> histo: make sure you have all updates from archive.u.c, logout, and login
<crimsun> histo: then, reproduce the symptom and ping me.
<histo> crimsun: I have all updates i'll even restart and pm you
<histo> crimsun: funny part is I can't see an update that came down today that would mess up sound
<histo> crimsun: found some more updates in dist-upgrade
<histo> looks like it was linux-backports-modules-nouveau-`uname -r` that was being held back
<histo> Sound is working now
<histo> Now just have to figure out another bug. If autologin is set to on. You get a keyring error on boot. Then X restarts soon as you start typing in a password. Then you get presented with the gdm screen.
<histo> Oh god these window buttons on the upper left is getting annoying.  have to stack the windows the other way so you still have controls
<rw> histo: the X restarting part sounds like the plymouth problems that are going around
<crimsun> many people have blogged about the gconf key, histo
<histo> rw: ahh
<histo> I see now the theme is set to custom by default? So will we continue to get artwork updates that switch automatically?
<waltercool> timboy, Do you get ehci errors?
<ddecator> my problem was an openoffice conflict, now my system is upgrading fine. thanks for the help
<timboy> waltercool, don't know
<timboy> no visible error
<waltercool> timboy, dmesg?
<timboy> waltercool, not that I see in there
<waltercool> timboy, Uhmmm... i get a lot of ehci_hcd errors =
<timboy> ah
<waltercool> =/
<waltercool> is reported?
<BUGabundo> histo:  $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<DanaG> aaugh, login screen is way too bright.
<DanaG> Agh, mein eyes!
<crimsun> I don't even get the new artwork for gdm
<crimsun> (it's still karmic's)
<DanaG> I tried recursive-unsetting gdm's gconf... and I get a rooster for my background at GDM now.
<histo> BUGabundo: yeah I saw that on the forums
<histo> Anyone here use a desktop terminal?
<histo> like a embedded terminal on the desktop with no decorations
<waltercool> How can i report that? ehci_hcd bug with usb hard disk
<crimsun> histo: well, by definition I do [because I use a different window manager, xmonad]
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678 -- interesting.
<DanaG> "The alsa driver is broken: it doesn't provide the "front" device."
<DanaG> True... or rather, the device itself is broken, to some degree.
<bjsnider> broken alsa driver? unheard of
<DanaG> The default Windows USB-Audio driver only does 7.1 (not stereo); it takes the C-Media-specific driver to get 5.1 or stereo.
<DanaG> or rather, that card only lets the default driver do 7.1.
<crimsun> "broken" is a bit harsh, but certainly from a user's perspective it is
<DanaG> It also does report bogus dB ranges.
<crimsun> the problem is that the driver needs a quirk entry for front
<crimsun> so, yes, it is a "hardware problem", but it's also probably worked around (well, possibly worked around) in the driver
<DanaG> I'd be willing to donate one of those things to help get it fixed.
<crimsun> by no means is it a pulse problem [though users will definitely whet their fingers at that one]
<DanaG> weeird... the item seems to have disappeared from Newegg (my preferred vendor).
<DanaG> http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-USB-SND8-8-Channel-External-Surround/dp/B001D1PWGM
<crimsun> it really isn't difficult; just add the necessary entry to sound/usb/usb{mixer*,quirks.h}
<crimsun> although the entire usb audio stack just got overhauled to add usb 2.0 support
<DanaG> hmm, is there even such a thing as a USB 2.0 sound card?  Oh wait, 2.0 doesn't necessarily imply high-speed.
<DanaG> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/ProductsDetail.aspx?C1Serno=1&C2Serno=2&C3Serno=5&PSerno=21
<crimsun> there are several usb 2.0 audio cards
<crimsun> s/card/device/
<crimsun> I wouldn't recommend any of them except the M-Audios, but that's probably my bias
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make a danged EXPRESSCARD Oxygen card!
<bjsnider> m-audio is pro-grade
<crimsun> generally, yes
<crimsun> the Transit is surprisingly affordable and functions well with ALSA
<bjsnider> there's no demand for expresscard oxygen cards because customers don't know sound cards for hangnails
<DanaG> The only ExpressCard sound card is that damn XFXA card. (I refuse to call it X-Fi).
<DanaG> hmm, wait, so HDA on USB?  That sounds like it'll open a whole can of worms.
<bjsnider> DanaG, millions of satisfied x-fi customers can't be wrong
<DanaG> Good luck using it with >4 gigs of RAM on 64-bit. =þ
<DanaG> Windows, I mean.
<DanaG> Off-topic there, though.
<DanaG> My opinion of Creative is that they're scum; however, I'll spare the actual rant.
<DanaG> great, so cm6620... now, where can I buy it?  =þ
<git__> hi ya
<tgm4883> How do I resize an image in Lucid?
<teethdood> I get a "failed to install bootloader" when making a usb boot drive
<teethdood> switching to ext2 to see what happens
<teethdood> ok this pisses me off
<teethdood> I have a USB drive, would like to use as a USB live install drive
<teethdood> Startup Disk Creator makes me format the drive to what I know not, but it would not complete the task. I tried using gparted to format the drive to different types but still "Startup Disk Creator" still makes me reformat it
<teethdood> bah...apparently it formats the drive to fat32, but the error "failed to install the bootloader" still remains
<ddecator> ok, so i just upgraded to lucid, and now no matter what i do the buttons are on the left of my windows...i'm using a custom metacity theme, but when i check metacity in gconf, it says the theme is still Ambiance
<ddecator> any ideas how i can get the buttons to follow my set metacity and be on the right? (the also don't look right)
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, if you want to move the buttons to the right side see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<sinurge> am wondering why gwibber go introduced into lucid in alpha3 when it is so buggy
<ddecator> ZykoticK9, thanks, never would have thought it was an issue of moving the colon...
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, me either!
<ddecator> sinurge, well it is alpha 3...it's meant to test unstable software haha
<vish> is the devicekit-power package supposed to be removed?
<kermiac> anyone running lucid using an ati card that can test a recordmydesktop/ xorg issue?
<sinurge> i know but the minimum standard is that the sw should atleast start.
<sinurge> there are many bugs coming up
<sinurge> hope they get closed fast
<ddecator> vish, not sure, i have one devicekit-power related package still installed...
<vish> synaptic automatically add devicekit-power to the remove list :(
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, gwibber has been having serious issues the last several days - before that i think it was working OK.  I don't really use it, but i did test it "a little" - then gwibber and something it relies on started to have "issues"
<sinurge> agree zykotic69 anyways saw a fix committed so will test it out again
<ZykoticK9> vish, several people have been mentioning this package today, mainly related to updating from Karmic I think
<rww> "something it relies on" being couchdb, if I remember correctly.
<ZykoticK9> rww, ya, that's the one
<ddecator> wow, running "metacity --replace" made everything freakout...
<vish> ZykoticK9: well , i'v been using since alpha1 ...
<sinurge> anyone seen this ...first lock you recycle bin icon at the bottom panel then move the whole pane to the right. mvoe it back to botttom. check the location of the recycle bin now. it does not move to extreme right
<vish> not sure if it breaks anything
<ddecator> and my buttons are still on the left...
<ZykoticK9> vish, me too - only naively installed since alpha2 though
<vish> ZykoticK9: ah , did you remove devicekit-power? any problems?
<ddecator> there we go!
<ZykoticK9> vish, haven't touched it - don't even know what it is.  I did read someone else suggesting NOT to remove it, and suggested waiting until dependencies work themselves out.  sorry man i really don't even know what this issue is -- just saw it mentioned both here and in #ubuntu earlier today
<vish> yeah.. guessed so
<vish> np :)
<kermiac> anyone running lucid using an ati card that can test a recordmydesktop/ xorg issue? using recordmydesktop makes xorg max out cpu
<ddecator> kermiac, has it been narrowed down to only ati?
<kermiac> not only lucid though, effects karmic too
<kermiac> ddecator: yeah - only ati. no issue with intel or nvidia
<kermiac> also doesn't matter if it's proprietory or fglrx driver either
<ZykoticK9> kermiac, as an alternative i've had good success making screencasts just ffmpeg for example (customize to taste obviously) "ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi"
<kermiac> ty ZykoticK9 I'll have to try that :) :)
<kermiac> seems upstream for recordmydesktop has stopped working on it
<ddecator> i haven't had good luck with recordmydesktop...not great quality
<ddecator> well this is odd...since the upgrade, my flash trouble with games has progressed from "always poor" to "if the cursor is moving over the game, then graphics are fine"
<bananeweizen> Good morning. The Lucid installer has layout bugs for me (probably because of German language strings). Can somebody tell me which project to check on launchpad to see if that error has been already been reported?
<_KAMI_1> hi
<_KAMI_1> radeon 3D with kms is working now with 10.04
<_KAMI_1> I had some low versioned libdrm that caused the problem
<ddecator> bananeweizen, what do you mean by installer? the installer when installing from a cd? or from upgrading?
<_KAMI_1> Now I am using kernel 2.6.33 kernel with drmnext
<_KAMI_1> hdmi video with audio works near perfectly
<bananeweizen> from CD
<ddecator> bananeweizen, i think you're talking about "ubiquity" then
<bananeweizen> ok, thanks
<hifi> _KAMI_1: is there a ppa for drmnext kernel?
<_KAMI_1> hifi: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<_KAMI_1> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<hifi> ah, thanks
<hifi> been using kernel-ppa for a long time but it never occured to me they might have custom builds too
<red> clicking "view reply thread" in gwibber makes it crash
<ZykoticK9> red, i think right now, looking at gwibber the wrong way can make it crash ;)
<red> hehe
<red> well
<red> it seems like a nice app once it gets polished, but back to tweetdeck for me until that happends
<digital_1> so please tell me brown will be an option even if it is not the default?
<digital_1> i mean purple?!?! really?  purple?!?!
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, it is "Human" theme
<digital_1> will we be able to revert back to that?
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, yup
<digital_1> whew- thanks
<digital_1> i pretty much like everything else about it tho... its looking good.
<ZykoticK9> I can't believe someone just asked for the "brown" theme
<digital_1> u want purple instead?
<digital_1> brown is earth-tone
<ZykoticK9> it's funny as SO many people complained about the brown - i was always OK with it
<digital_1> I never eve heard of "aubergine shade of purple"
<digital_1> I'm good with the brown too.
<digital_1> I thought there would just be a bit of variation on it.
<digital_1> The buttons on the left will take a little getting used to too.
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, they're going to re-do everything actually see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2 for more
<digital_1> ZykoticK9 it's just going to take a little getting used to is all.  I'm kinda the sort that leaves the default desktop "as-is".   Purple is an interesting choice but color is awfully controversial I guess.
<digital_1> So even in product branding they're going with the Purple theme away from orange?
<ddecator> digital_1, not really purple, just a new look for the branding
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, looks that way - but all the brown is still there, you just need to change the defaults
<ddecator> i'm trying to like radiance, but it's not working very well...i already changed the background
<digital_1> I don't like the fact that the icon colors on the panels are pretty much just gray with no colors
<digital_1> it seems a step backwards.
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, my personal issue with the new themes is the lack of transparency in the panel - which i reported and is now a High importance bug 532403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532403 in light-themes "Ambiance and Radiance themes do not have transparent indicator panel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532403
<ddecator> i didn't even notice that...
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, then you must not use transparent panel ;)
<eagles0513875> hey guys does anyone know if a bug has been filed in regards ot the live cd where if you click to install instead of trying the installer doesnt get loaded?
<digital_1> I've been looking only at screenshots
<digital_1> anyone got  a link to the latest build or are links forbidden?
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, latest Lucid build?  like the daily ISOs?
<digital_1> yes
<ZykoticK9> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<digital_1> I can find it I was just wondering if someone had it handy
<digital_1> thanks- perfect!
<digital_1> so what was your impression besides the transparency issue?
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, i'm loving Lucid - but FYI there are many bugs and if you aren't going to submit bugs, then you probably DON'T want to be running Lucid right now :)
<digital_1> I'll submit
<digital_1> One of mine just got fixed for Lucid
<ZykoticK9> nice :)
<ddecator> ok...i think this theme will work...
<digital_1> you like it ddecator?
<ddecator> digital_1, no, i think i just found one that works for me though, haha
<ddecator> well, a mix of themes...
<digital_1> any reasoning why they decided to switch the buttons to the left?
<digital_1> for the windows i mean
<ddecator> i think it was just an attempt at trying something different, but idk if they've actually said
<ZykoticK9> make it more Mac-esque ?  Don't know the real reason - someone somewhere thought it was a better design i guess...  personally "not so much"
<digital_1> I'll bet the lead branding artist is left-handed. lol
<ZykoticK9> perhaps it's as simple as that ;)
<eagles0513875> why does the alpha 3 cd ask for a log in and it hasnt been installed yet O_o
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, the buttons can be moved back to right side BTW
<digital_1> j/k.  It would just be interesting to know
<digital_1> yeah I heard.
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, try Ubuntu with no password
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: i got that but not understanding its purpose on a live cd
<ddecator> yes, this will work =)
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, personally i think it's a bug, but i saw this a little while ago on a Mythbuntu 9.10 live cd as well
<ddecator> eagles0513875, did you autologin but then get kicked back to gdm?
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: also i think there is another bug that if you try and go stright to the install nothing but a black screen
<eagles0513875> ddecator: must have
<digital_1> I think Jono should dress all purple now to promote this.
<eagles0513875> im trying to set this up on vbox
<ddecator> eagles0513875, if you have an nvidia card, then plymouth will not like you and can cause stuff like that to happen. there's a bug where hitting <enter> logs you out once if you have nvidia
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, what Vbox version?  I didn't have trouble with Oracle's version 3.1.4 (other then the lack of mouse integration)
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: latest version from the site on windows 7 64bit
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, my host is Lucid as well, perhaps the windows version is different, good luck :)
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: thats one thing i noticed with karmic dev cycle bugs in vbox vm didnt occure to others who had it on their actual machine
<ddecator> most bugs that occur in vm occur on install, but some are unique to each
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, there have been some Vbox specific issues as well with Lucid
<digital_1> how about VMWare Workstation?  Anyone running it on that?
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: anything i should be wary about
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, are you able to boot/install at this point?
<eagles0513875> ddecator: what happened for me actually i hit update installer and that is what threw me back to the login then i couldnt get back to the installer
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: im on the live cd
<eagles0513875> going through installation process
<ddecator> haven't heard of that one before...
<eagles0513875> also why is there an update installer button on ubiquity
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, ok that's good - then you probably don't need the old VBox nomodeset fix :)
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: never had problems with vbox and running dev versions of kubuntu
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, part of the install will actually download updates for apt (and languages)
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: ok well i have a hunch there is a bug with it
<ddecator> saves you from having to update everything after install
 * ddecator looks on lp
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, that is VERY likely - if you can report the bug, PLEASE do so :)
<eagles0513875> anyone else try it out cuz i did it kicked me back to the login screen then when i try to run the installer it failed
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: ddecator is checking to see if that hasnt been reported already
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, also VERY likely :)
<digital_1> I can try it out in VMWare in about 10 mins and let you know
 * eagles0513875 needs to learn to package and bug fix
<eagles0513875> digital_1: ok :) if it hasnt been reported ill file and you can confirm it for me :)
<digital_1> deal
<ddecator> eagles0513875, were you able to login?
<eagles0513875> ddecator: ya but installer was throwing an error had to reboot the vm
<eagles0513875> its like the ubuntu account doesnt have root access
<eagles0513875> or something of that nature
<ddecator> eagles0513875, the closest thing i'm finding is bug 500250 but i'm not sure if that's what you had, so i'll let you be the judge
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500250 in ubiquity "lucid Live CD boots to login screen" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500250
<ddecator> if that's not it, then feel free to submit a new bug, i didn't see any that it would be a dupe of...
<ddecator> although that's fix released...so file a new one either way i suppose
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, that really does look like the issue you are having.  Are you using the Alpha3 cd, or one of the daily builds?
<eagles0513875> a3 iso
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, did you see the very last comment in that bug?  potential work-around for ya.
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: i am getting it installed as we speak
<ddecator> if the work-around works, then it's likely to not actually be fixed
<ddecator> good deal =)
<eagles0513875> thing is i allocated 2 out of my 4 cores and its bogging down my machine hehe
<ddecator> yah that's the only thing about virtualizing haha
<digital_1> I'm about 60% through the installer on the daily build.  So far, so good.
<digital_1> (purple color notwithstanding)
<ddecator> haha, fair enough
<digital_1> i think they should revert back from empathy to pidgin if they're gonna stick with the purple theme.
<ddecator> i'm sure a lot of people would like that
<digital_1> the installer really has come a long way... it's really gotten sharp over the last year or two.
 * ddecator agrees
<ddecator> although i think it still needs to be updated...can you let me know what version of firefox it says is installed? (if it even gives a version)
<ddecator> digital_1, ^
<digital_1> you bet
<digital_1> Mozilla version is 3.6
<digital_1> errr Firefox rather
<digital_1> And my install went without a hitch.
<ddecator> ok good, it said 3.5 for alpha 2, haha
<yofel> hm yeah, we got ffx 3.6 sometime around a2 iirc
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> sry bout that
<eagles0513875> was having some super strange keyboard problems across the board
<eagles0513875> hehe thats what i get for using windows
<ddecator> it's true ;)
<eagles0513875> ddecator: i could survive on kubuntu just fine if i was not a gamer
<eagles0513875> vm is installed btw
<eagles0513875> time to test it out
<ddecator> eagles0513875, oh that's a shame, haha. it'd be nice if canonical would give more attention to that
<eagles0513875> ddecator: to gamers
<tamran> is there a way to tune up the hard drive speeds on an ext4 partition?
<ddecator> eagles0513875, right
<digital_1> wow
<eagles0513875> digital_1: ?
<digital_1> honestly i hope they re-work theme a little
<eagles0513875> tamran: not that i know of i think the limitation is the hdd itself speed wise
<ddecator> digital_1, they will, it's still in development
<tamran> I thought I read somewhere that adding "notail" or something like that to the fstab made ubuntu perform a bit better?
<digital_1> ok
<tamran> hard drive activity (io) seems to be really hogging the system on me
<tamran> it was similar with 9.10
<eagles0513875> tamran: im not sure to be honest
<tamran> eagles0513875: no problem, thanks for trying :)
<perscitus> Anyone know if ATi driver bug with X will be fixed?
<ddecator> perscitus, i would imagine at some point
<tamran> right now, with only a torrent running, I've got 700mb of ram used
<perscitus> ddecator,   Its X developers responsibility
<tamran> and only a gig of ram total on this machine ... perhaps I should turn off some services
<tamran> I'll check google in the mean time
<ddecator> perscitus, right, but that sounds like something they would have high on their list
<Promythyus> Ubiquity on 10.04 alpha 3 cannot seem to install to an LVM. Is this correct?
<ddecator> Promythyus, what behavior do you experience when you try?
<Promythyus> upon pressing the install button to commence install it crashes
<Promythyus> I'll get the crash report, gimme a sec
<ddecator> well that's not right...
<eagles0513875> tamran: how much ram do you have
<ddecator> you ran and md5sum before hand?
<tamran> is there any danger messing with the "swappiness" setting in the sysctl.conf file?
<eagles0513875> tamran: turning off un needed services will help
<eagles0513875> tamran: how much swap did you allocate
<perscitus> ddecator,   its Medium actually
<Promythyus> ddecator, I'll do that now
<tamran> eagles0513875: 3gb
<ddecator> perscitus, do you know the bug #?
<tamran> eagles0513875: it is what Ubuntu wanted by default, but the only change I did was put the swap at the beginning of the drive instead of the end (for speed)
<eagles0513875> tamran: swap is fine hehe but rule of thumb is x2 the amount of ram
<yofel> eagles0513875: that rule only makes sense until ~2GB
<perscitus> ddecator,   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha1 known issues
<eagles0513875> yofel: really when i had linux on my desktop i had allocated 16gb of swamp since i have 8gb in this machine
<eagles0513875> tamran: does having swap at the beginning really make a difference
<eagles0513875> technically swapping on the whole wether at beginning or not is slow
<yofel> eagles0513875: above that I usually say <size of ram> + 1GB so hibernate works
<tamran> eagles0513875: it's an old habit from my gentoo days
<eagles0513875> yofel: lol well i had double the amount of my ram
<tamran> eagles0513875: I used to have swap and /tmp/ on a raid controller that had two 10k RPM drives in raid0 ... it was pretty slick
<eagles0513875> tamran: next time try the default setup ubuntu uses and see if that helps. how did u get grub2 installed since it needs to be in the mbr and u have swap at the beginning
<tamran> but this machine is an old lappy
<eagles0513875> tamran: you on gnome or kde
<yofel> eagles0513875: the mbr has nothing to do with swap being first
<tamran> eagles0513875: I had 9.10 the "normal" way, but copied it but just switched the two ... I'm getting about the same result
<yofel> eagles0513875: the mbr contains the boot loader and the partition table
<Promythyus> ddecator MD5 checks out
<tamran> eagles0513875: vanilla ubuntu (gnome) 10.04 right now
<eagles0513875> tamran: dont forget your running alpha software so there still maybe some memory usage issues that need to be worked out
<tamran> eagles0513875: grub installs in the mbr, which is right at the beginning (before any "real" partitions)
<ddecator> perscitus, i'm assuming you meant the one on the a3 page, and it's in progress, but how long it takes is hard to tell since it depends on the devs free time and how complex the fix is
<ddecator> Promythyus, let me check lp to see if i find anything similar
<tamran> eagles0513875: noted ... this was the same with 9.10 though ...
<yofel> tamran: when it comes to swappiness, it indeed changes how swapping is controlled and what is when swapped out, but changing it will at worst slow you down
<eagles0513875> tamran: you  run top to see whats using alot of the ram
<ddecator> Promythyus, normal ubuntu, or a different flavor? (kubuntu, xubuntu, etc)
<tamran> eagles0513875: well, iotop is the program to use ... it's all background IO that is taking away the machine though.  That is usually swap
<Promythyus> ddecator, normal every day ubuntu
<tamran> I read quiute a few articles and posts where others are having the same issue
<perscitus> ddecator,   oh right. that one.
<tamran> there's apperantly a bunch of "nice io" things one can install, but I'm trepadacious
<perscitus> ddecator,  Alberto indicated that there will be a new release of the ATI driver RSN which works with lucid.
<digital_1> Well I'm logging.  G'nite all.
<perscitus> ddecator,   AMD/ATI seems to be on the ball there
<ddecator> Promythyus, so it crashed right when you hit "install" or did you make any progress at all?
 * tamran wonders if there's some kind of indexing going on ...
<ddecator> perscitus, that's the one you were referring to then?
<perscitus> ddecator,   yeah
<perscitus> ddecator,   It affects me since i switched to ati.  Nvidia installer bug too but that can be worked around. Just use repo
<eagles0513875> tamran: take a look at this
<eagles0513875> tamran: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<eagles0513875> tamran: about samsung ssd's
<ddecator> perscitus, ok, well i'm glad to see they're working on it, i know graphics issues like that usually get the attention of devs pretty quick
<tamran> eagles0513875: thanks, checkign now
<tamran> eagles0513875: I've seen this vid before ... fast stuff :)
<tamran> on my "server box" I've got a few raid0 controllers in there ... disk activity is FAAAST
<perscitus> ddecator,   and there is little more then month to go til release
<Promythyus> ddecator: No progress at all
<ddecator> Promythyus, odd. i'm finding bugs about ubiquity crashing at certain stages, but not right off the bat like that. can you boot into a live session ok?
<Promythyus> yep
<Promythyus> after ubiquity crashes it reverts to a live session
<ddecator> really...
<ddecator> well i'm not finding any bugs about that. what vm are you trying to use?
<Promythyus> VirtualBox
<ddecator> then you should be able to install it
<eagles0513875> tamran: before u go on about ur raid controllers those ssd's will leave u speechless
<tamran> eagles0513875: yeah, fast stuff :)
<eagles0513875> 24 ssd's for 6tb of space
<perscitus> ddecator,   Do bugs go upstream back to Debian?
<perscitus> ddecator,   the fixes
<eagles0513875> tamran: also you know what might be a better choice for your machine xfce its a more lighterweight for your 1gb machine
<eagles0513875> its alot like gnome
<ddecator> perscitus, you mean if a batch is made in ubuntu, does it get sent to debian?
<tamran> eagles0513875: I had xubuntu on this machine earlier today ... it is great and I love it, but not well polished.  XFCE with zenwalk, arch or gentoo works MUCH better.  I couldn't make it do magnet links properly for example
<perscitus> ddecator,   patch, and yeah
<tamran> eagles0513875: I'm sort of honing in on it all though, the funny IO stuff is what's bugging me
<eagles0513875> tamran: you could also strip yourself back to command line and build gnome up with only what you want
<eagles0513875> i do that sometimes the meta package has too much fluff in it for kde and i strip myself down to command line and install the necessary kde packages to get a desktop environment with no packages installed on it
<ddecator> perscitus, right, typo. i'm not sure what the policy is on that...i know that if a bug is filed for an upstream package, then we forward the report upstream to them so the developers know about it and can fix it, but if an ubuntu user creates a patch i'm unsure. i think it gets forwarded to the developers with a merge request if it isn't an ubuntu-specific bug
<tamran> this may be a dumb question, but what is pulseaudio? is that a gnome wrapper over alsa?
<ddecator> tamran, pulseaudio handles all apps that use sound and manages what has access to what hardware
<ZykoticK9> tamran, is a replacement of ESD actually -- it's in both gnome and kde, but not in xfce
<tamran> do I want pulseaudio?
<tamran> if it's anything like what arts was, probably not
<yofel> tamran: gnome only supports pulseaudio now
<tamran> yofel: ahh, ok I probably want it then
<ddecator> probably ;)
<tamran> hehe
<ZykoticK9> tamran, if you want a "genuine" ubuntu experience, complete with sometime-poor-audio, then YES.  removing Pulse is a bit of a problem actually.
<tamran> funny thing is, on my other laptop, I have kubuntu and pulseaudio fails on every boot
<ZykoticK9> tamran, BUT i do find Pulse better in Lucid then it was in Karmic (quake 4 is playable again)
<yofel> tamran: kubuntu doesn't have any good pulse support yet, I think it only works here cause I have both kde and gnome installed
<tamran> is there a good site which lists which "startup applications" are ok to disable?  I've already disabled bluetooth, since I don't have it on this machine ... what about things like "visual assistance" and "remote desktop"?  The second one sounds like a security hole waiting to happen ...
<tamran> yofel: that's a bummer ... kubuntu is almost polished well ... xubuntu has lost it's way IMHO :(
<ZykoticK9> tamran, it's safe to disable "va" and "rd" if you don't use them
<yofel> tamran: indeed, I like and use KDE SC 4.4, but I had to fiddle around a bit to get pulse working, and you still need pavucontrol as kmix can't control pulse
<tamran> yofel: ahh, I should write that one down ... because KDE 4.4 is pretty nice to use
<tamran> yofel: so pavucontrol then, I'll install it
<ddecator> the good news is, my nvidia performance is WAY better with lucid (other than the plymouth issues)
<tamran> ok, more questions ... :)
<tamran> is the Evolution Alarm Notifier just for reminder alarms? if I'm not using evolution I don't need that do I?
<yofel> tamran: pavucontrol is the main control app for pulseaudio, kmix can control it in the sense as it controls the main out (hardware), but I frequently get pulse muted, kmix unmuted and then I have to bother pavucontrol
<ddecator> alright, 5am here, i'm heading out. night everyone
<tamran> g'night ddecator
<tamran> is there an open source silverlight player?
<arand> tamran: moonlight
<tamran> thanks arand
<tamran> arand: which is the right package to install? moonlight-plugin-core?
<arand> tamran: not sure, but that's a valid guess I assume, or moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ZykoticK9> tamran, try using moonlight-plugin-mozilla, restart firefox and in the address bar goto "about:plugins" do you see "Silverlight Plug-In" listed?  I certainly didn't, and Silverlight test pages where NOT working.  Went to this page, http://go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx and installed, restarted Firefox and it's now working.
<duffydack> is moonlight still useless for silverlight2?
<duffydack> its been a long time since I used it.
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> this isnt looking too good
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: is heavy i/o usage typical when booting a vm
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, where there is bound to be some, not sure if it should be "heavy" though, i'll try booting a VM and see what sort of disk activity i get
<eagles0513875> heh this just gets better
<eagles0513875> no kdm lol
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, i get VERY little disk activity while booting Lucid in a VM, one momentary spike up to 4M, but mainly just a few kb
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> might be due to me doing somethign else quite i/o intensive
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: time to have fun figuring out why x doesnt start
<yofel> ZykoticK9: i think I know why the moonlight package doesn't work with firefox, same reason as why sun-java6 doesn't work *-.- (plugin in the wrong folder)
<eagles0513875> yofel: you ask down in mozillateam channel
<yofel> eagles0513875: I will
<eagles0513875> sun java6 btw does work for me in firefox dunno if it will in a vm though
<yofel> eagles0513875: in lucid with firefox 3.6?
<ZykoticK9> yofel, that would certainly make sense - know the solution as well?
<eagles0513875> yofel: my bad that was karmic
<eagles0513875> yofel: your not gonna get a response in mozillateam that channel is quite dead
<yofel> eagles0513875: I will as long as I can get a hold of arand
<eagles0513875> yofel: or asac
<yofel> yep
<yofel> ZykoticK9: simple: 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libmoonloader.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/'
<yofel> restart firefox and it will be listed in about:plugins
<ZykoticK9> yofel, thanks will try in VM, as desktop now has the non-deb installed :(
<yofel> the lucid firefox seems to ignore xulrunner-addons for some reason
<yofel> hm, maybe cause they changed the firefox-xulrunner packaging iirc
<arand> yofel: hm?
<yofel> arand: sry, were you working with the mozilla team or was that asac?
<ZykoticK9> yofel, that worked like a charm, thanks
<arand> yofel: Well asac likelier than me, at least, I'm not at all involved in that.
<yofel> arand: ok, then I got the wrong person, sry :/
 * arand is kind of chuffed to be mistaken for a person of authority
<yofel> ^^
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: i think im experiencing that nvidia issue u mentioned earlier
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, actually it was someone else who mentioned nvidia - aren't you running in VBox?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> but drawin is so slow you can se eit scrolling line for line
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, have you installed Guest Additions?  Note, i loose my mouse pointer if I enable 3D for the VM, but you might want to give that a try.
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: karmic works fine with out guest additions btw
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, well, that probably isn't the issue then
<eagles0513875> im updating lucid as we speak
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, i'd suggest you still try the Guest Additions, and enable 3D acceleration for the VM, "might" speed things up dramatically
<eagles0513875> ya i will
<eagles0513875> right now i cant even get on x
<eagles0513875> goign to update and see if i can after that
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, i was assuming you where talking about X, if X isn't starting then it's a different issue altogether
<eagles0513875> thehre is tha first issue as well as x not starting
<eagles0513875> and i have found updating then rebooting usually fixes that
 * eagles0513875 wants to strangle local mirror
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, let me know where things stand after updating/restarting
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: will do
<jpds> eagles0513875: Talk to teh admin about it.
<eagles0513875> jpds: ill contact the local lug about it
<eagles0513875> 2mpbs connection ffs lol
<jpds> eagles0513875: Well, make one of your own if you're not happy.
<eagles0513875> jpds: how with apt-mirror?
<jpds> eagles0513875: launchpad.net/ubumirror
<jpds> eagles0513875: Good thing the thing is run by the local user group: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.linux.org.mt-archive
<eagles0513875> jpds: i know and im part of their mailing list
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: here the problem is isp's throtelling and imposing download limits
<eagles0513875> is there a way i can create my own personal mirror
<jpds> eagles0513875: Yes, find a server; use those script ^--.
<jpds> -s*
<eagles0513875> ok
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, ok, i'm affraid most of my personal experience with VBox and Ubuntu, probably does NOT apply to Kubuntu -- i have no idea how it is working in VBox, but i do see some Kubuntu+Vbox+Xorg crashing in my google searching.
<jpds> eagles0513875: Be sure to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors first.
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: dont get me wrong i can live with out kde but would be kool to have a desktop as well to see new kde features and what not
<eagles0513875> ty jpds
<aprilhare> hey - is alpha 3 worth testing on a production machine yet, or is it worth waiting for beta 1/2?
<popey> we never recommend pre-release for production machines
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> worth testing on a home pc yet? :)
<yofel> aprilhare: as long as you have backups feel free to test it, we have everything from 'works fine' to "doesn't boot at all"
<popey> i have it on 3 machines, but i can usually fix issues
<popey> YMMV
<yofel> ymmv?
<popey> Your Milage May Vary
<SwedeMike> it's worth testing if you want to participate in the process and make the final product as good as possible, if you're doing something special it's good to bug report early if it doesn't work.
<yofel> ah :)
<aprilhare> we still use the word mileage yet we speak of distances in kilometers - odd
<popey> you might
<popey> we dont :)
<aprilhare> popey: maybe we should define we :)
 * aprilhare is australian
 * popey is british
<aprilhare> hmmm
 * yofel is german
<aprilhare> you use degrees celsius in .uk but are still stuck in miles - what a mess!
<popey> its not as clear cut as that
<aprilhare> and of course deutschland has switched to SI
<popey> celsius makes sense though
<aprilhare> kilograms/litres too in the supermarket
<popey> not in the pub though :)
<aprilhare> heh
<popey> sausages are packed in 454g packs
<aprilhare> popey: traditions are hard to shake :)
<popey> (1 pound)
<aprilhare> don't lose that 4g of sausage :D
<popey> haha
<aprilhare> if you were rounding it'd be 450g
<penguin42> similarly for pints of milk
<penguin42> but hey, it's difficult to recalibrate the cows
<popey> lol
<aprilhare> 1 pint is about 470 mL
<aprilhare> thats not too bad
<vish> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
 * penguin42 waits eagerly for an on-topic question
<aprilhare> :(
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: x started this time
<ZykoticK9> eagles0513875, good to hear!
<SwedeMike> aprilhare: and kudos to you aussies who seem to have managed to go to kW for engine power, even here in Sweden who have been metric "forever" we're still stuck in hp
<popey> i have a friend with a dell mini 9, he said it pauses on boot, he has to press enter
<popey> this is after grub
<popey> anyone else seen this?
<eagles0513875> ZykoticK9: lil sluggish on loading login screen
<popey> i havent seen the machine myself
<aprilhare> SwedeMike: ty
<issyl0> Hi there.
<issyl0> I installed Lucid Alpha 3 last night and it's not detecting my screen resolution properly.
<issyl0> It's pretty annoying and I'd quite like to know how I can fix it, please?
<penguin42> which graphics card? What res do you see and what should it be?
 * penguin42 does an update - how very purple
<yofel> heh, maybe I should try gnome again just for fun to see how that looks like now ^^
<issyl0> penguin42: NVIDIA graphics card, I can't remember offhand what model.  I see 1024*768 when I should see 1280*800
<penguin42> issyl0: Are you using NVIDIAs closed drivers?
<penguin42> at this point I admit I don't know about Nvidia stuff, so any nvidia guys please raise a flipper
<issyl0> penguin42: I should be, I upgraded from Karmic where I was using them.. they worked there!
<issyl0> s/there/in karmic I got the right screen resolution/
<penguin42> issyl0: My guess is they need to be updated, but I'm an ATI user not Nvidia
<issyl0> Hmm, I'm looking for available updates and stuff now.
<issyl0> Thanks penguin42!
<issyl0> Aha, I see.
<issyl0> It appears they weren't carried over from Karmic.
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: are you on lucid yet?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Yes
<Ian_Corne> I've got my nvidia and intel devices on lucid
<Ian_Corne> but I'm afraid to try my ati box
<Ian_Corne> is fglrx working?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I'm running with the xorg-edgers so bleeding edge stuff and I'm using the open source driver rather than frglx - I'm pretty impressed, there are some things that aren't that fast, but google-earth for example works nicely
<Ian_Corne> what card you have?
<Ian_Corne> I've got a 4870
<penguin42> hd 4350 (uses RV710 chip)
<Ian_Corne> RV770 for me
<Ian_Corne> Are the opensource drivers installable from the jockey thing, or are they always present as a fallback?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I think they'll install by default without frglx, but I've not tried frglx on this box
<Ian_Corne> I might update this one soon then
<Ian_Corne> not doing any 3D things anyways, heaviest is probably maximizing a window :p
<issyl0> Yay, it fixed it.
<issyl0> Oh lucid is so shiny!
<issyl0> :P
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: The 7xx series stuff only went in recently but as far as I can tell it shares a lot of stuff with the 6xx series
<Ian_Corne> ok
<issyl0> Thank you penguin42!
<penguin42> issyl0: No problem
<dupondje> pfft :( SynCE still doesn't woirk :(
<arand> So, how does one change back from window controls on left side?
<Yorvyk> arand:  http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<arand> Yorvyk: right, thanks
<robin0800> Yorvyk: thank you too great find
<red> Has anyone  been successfull compiling XBMC on Lucid Lynx?
<red> been trying to get help on their channel and forums to no avail a few days now
<red> http://paste2.org/p/702888
<chris|> you know that current svn is broken atm, right?
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: does compiz work?
<red> chris|: im using older svn
<red> i just compiled the same svn on my netbook without problems
<red> atleast iirc it was the same, but i was told to use 28276
<red> i've tried that and 28275
<arand> Really don't know what to think of the new purple terminal background though..
<red> arand: terminal -> change profile -> default
<red> they have set ambience as baseline on the new one and it was irritating
<arand> I know I know, but I'm ranting about default choices..
<Frijolie> hey all, I just installed Lucid and for some reason I cannot view/display .jpgs. I get error (gimp/Nautilus) "Error interpreting JPEG image file (Improper call to JPEG library in state 200)"
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<Frijolie> don't everyone speak all at once or anything...
<dupondje> is there still only SynCE to sync a windows mobile phone to ubuntu ?
<histo> dupondje: I would ask in #ubuntu
<perlsyntax> have anyone update to 10.04?
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> I want to know where is gbm?
<perlsyntax> ok
<Ian_Corne> I did not understand.
<phillw> hi, a bit of wierd one.. some times when clicking on a tab in FFox, instead of highlighting the tab, it closes it. This also has happened with pidgin -- has anyone else had it happen to them ?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<waltercool> How can i disable usb2.0 support?
<waltercool> ehci_hcd is builtin... can i disable it without restart?
<yofel> waltercool: without restart: no, as you need to disable it by a boot time kernel paramter
<waltercool> yofel, what parameter for grub?
<yofel> why do you want to disable it anyway? (just curious)
<waltercool> yofel, bugged
<waltercool> yofel, i cant open my external hard disk with lucid
<waltercool> yofel, but i can open it with 9.10
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> and you want to disable usb2 for that?
<BUGabundo> rather then look for the root cause?
<waltercool> BUGabundo, yeah, i have a lot of ehci_hcd errors
<BUGabundo> then again, I only use e-SATA
<BUGabundo> usb is slowwwwww and cpu bound
<BUGabundo> waltercool: change the BIOS
<BUGabundo> from ehci to what ever the other option is called
<waltercool> BUGabundo, But with 9.10 is working ...
<BUGabundo> or UPGRADE bios
<yofel> waltercool: check on lp if theres a bug with that ehci error code
<yofel> waltercool: could be an udev bug or whatever too
<dupondje> i'm trying to get multisync working :( damn its such a helllllll :(
<penguin42> waltercool: What is your motherboard/chipset
<waltercool> yofel, isnt, but i cant report it
<yofel> waltercool: why not?
<waltercool> penguin42, is an Acer Aspire One D250
<waltercool> yofel, how? ubuntu-bug ??????
<yofel> waltercool: well, if in doubt file it against the linux kernel 'ubuntu-bug linux' or just run ubuntu-bug and answer the questions
<penguin42> waltercool: I'd b epretty surprised if it's actually an issue with USB-2, I don't think I've ever heard of one before
<yofel> latter would be better I think
<yofel> as this would be covered by the 'storage' symptom
<waltercool> thats because i want try with usb1.1 or 1.0
<waltercool> i want know if is a ehci error or udev
<penguin42> waltercool: Is it bus powered or external psu?
<waltercool> penguin42, 2 usb powered
<waltercool> penguin42, but i can use it with just 1 usb
<penguin42> waltercool: And have you got any other USB powered stuff plugged in to it via a hub or the like?
<waltercool> yofel, ubuntu-bug question are not telling my problem
<yofel> waltercool: run 'ubuntu-bug storage' and answer the questions would be the best way to report a bug
<waltercool> penguin42, nop, laptop direct
<yofel> if they do not, select 'other'
<penguin42> waltercool: And I see that laptop has a few sets of USB ports, have you tried the other ports?
<waltercool> yofel, other = "use ubuntu bug <id>"
<waltercool> penguin42, yep, all my ports
<yofel> waltercool: I meant: run ubuntu-bug storage and select 'Other problem' when asked
<yofel> you should be asked to connect the not-working drive then
<waltercool> penguin42, i got a kernel backtrace 5-10 mins after hd connection
<penguin42> waltercool: Can you show me the backtrace?
<waltercool> yofel, try it... i have a error
<waltercool> yofel, a "report ubuntu-bug <id>" message
<waltercool> penguin42, let me find it... i have one on nopaste
<waltercool> *pastebin
<yofel> waltercool: if I run ubuntu-bug storage, I get a window asking me what type of issue I have, if I select 'other' and press ok then I'm asked to connect the drive
<waltercool> yofel, thats weird... i got the mentioned problem... =/
<waltercool> yofel, external usb/other... isnt?
<waltercool> penguin42, let me make another backtrace
<yofel> wtf? If I run ubuntu-bug and select external-usb I get the questions for sound devices???
<yofel> and pressing cancel does nothing -.-
<penguin42> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug then :-)
<waltercool> yofel, when i select external usb/is not displayed i got that: "Sorry, you are not running GNOME or KDE. Automounting needs to be provided by your desktop environment."
<waltercool> and im using gnome
<duffydack> is there an ambience theme for chrome yet?
<yofel> er... ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug again huh...
<duffydack> greyscale will do i guess..
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-06 15:32:28) penguin42: ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug then :-) ahahahahaah
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I did that for apport :DDD
<waltercool> yeah... ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug doesnt work
<yofel> waltercool: ah well, forget it, apport decides here that the package is linux, so use 'ubuntu-bug linux' to file the bug
<waltercool> hahahha
<yofel> oh yeah, you have to use 'ubuntu-bug $(which ubuntu-bug)'
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -p apport-gui?
<yofel> lol
<waltercool> penguin42, uploading...
<waltercool> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/Fp0JgG4J just read all about one hour before
<waltercool> sorry... i had used kern.log
<BUGabundo> waltercool: tip: $ pastebinit
<penguin42> waltercool: OK, I don't think that call trace is anything more than it saying that the process blocked due to IO for a very long time
<waltercool> BUGabundo, i had used pastebinit kern.log =P
<BUGabundo> ehe
<waltercool> penguin42, but my e-harddisk is working with 9.10 liveusb
<waltercool> so... cant be a hardware issue
<penguin42> waltercool: So I think it's more symptom rather than cause; however the 'Unhandled error code' is odd and I'd make sure that is included in a bug report, together with the reset high speed USB devices
<zj3t3mju> I can't find xen-tools in lucid
<zj3t3mju> so I can't install ubuntu-xen-*
<zj3t3mju> what happen with it?
<waltercool> penguin42, well.. when im connecting a usb-stick... i get reset high speed... problems
<waltercool> but works
<penguin42> waltercool: Do you get lots of resets or just one or two?
<waltercool> just 2
<penguin42> hmm
<BUGabundo> !search xen
<ubottu> Found: xen
<BUGabundo> pff thanks
<BUGabundo> !info xen
<penguin42> waltercool: I think it's worthy of reporting a bug
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in lucid
<BUGabundo> !info xen-utils-3.3
<ubottu> xen-utils-3.3 (source: xen-3.3): XEN administrative tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.3.0-1ubuntu11 (lucid), package size 927 kB, installed size 2748 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<waltercool> penguin42, usb-stick prob or my usb harddisk issue?
<LADmaticCA> how do i tell which nvidia driver i'm using?
<penguin42> waltercool: Hard disk but also mention the errors you got from the usb-stick
<waltercool> penguin42, and how i can report that bug? ubuntu-bug->external usb->other is not working
<penguin42> waltercool: Not sure, but I'd probably report it against the kernel
<waltercool> penguin42, i will do it ;) let me try
<zj3t3mju> I found this
<zj3t3mju> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566714bin/A
<ubottu> Debian bug 566714 in wnpp "ITP: xen-tools -- Tools to manage Xen virtual servers" [Wishlist,Open]
<waltercool> wow... was reported penguin42... i did not see using launchpad search
<zj3t3mju> so lucid won't have xen-tools until ...?
<penguin42> hmm Lucid seems to be ignoring appearance preferences for the title bar layout
<penguin42> is anyone else having problems having done the latest update, and have reselected one of the Human or similar themes all the buttons are on the left of the title bar?
<marienz> penguin42: they're supposed to be there
<penguin42> marienz: Please explain? Aren't they supposed to follow the theme?
<marienz> penguin42: at least they are in the new radiance/ambiance themes
<marienz> penguin42: I don't know about the human or humanity theme
<penguin42> marienz: I'm OK with them being in a different place on the new theme, they don't seem to go back on the old theme
<marienz> aha
<marienz> I don't know which themes are supposed to have them on the left now
<penguin42> it's bug #532754 which I just confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532754 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance does not reflect order of metacity buttons correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532754
<marienz> ok
<zniavre> with wich thele OOo is launched ?
 * marienz wonders how to make focus following mouse "lazier" (using compiz) when new windows appear
<guntbert> zniavre: ?
<zniavre> oops sorry
<zniavre> ooffice writer is not launched with my current theme
<BUGabundo> penguin42: marienz:  $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<zniavre> don't you forgot menu ?
<marienz> BUGabundo: I'll just leave it uncustomized for a while unless it really keeps bugging me
<BUGabundo> it made me go crazy yesterday !
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh it might do that to me, the top right is THE right place for the close button !
<waltercool> penguin42, top left
<penguin42> :-)
<jayson> Hi, guys I'm using lucid and my / is damaged, how can I access the recovery mode ? With grub 2 I don't have that option.
<yofel_> jayson: you should, tried holding shift pressed on booting (if you don't see the grub menu)
<penguin42> jayson: I'd use a live/installation cd and do it from there - any idea how it got damages?
<penguin42> d
<BUGabundo> yofel: jayson *left* shift
<yofel> oh, yes
<jayson> yofel_, penguin42 I don't know what happend. I'm using raid 0 and some times grub gave up to wait for /
<jayson> yofel Nice, I can see grub menu now, thank you
<smo> hello
<smo> i try to build emerald from sources and it failed
<smo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/emerald_0.7.2.orig.tar.gz
<smo> give
<smo> ../libengine/.libs/libemeraldengine.so: undefined reference to `GTK_OBJECT_TYPE_NAME'
<smo>  ii  libgtk2.0-0
<smo> <smo> ii  libgtk2.0-bin
<smo> <smo> ii  libgtk2.0-common
<smo> <smo> ii  libgtk2.0-dev
<smo> installed ok
<EddieRingle> hey BUGabundo
<smo> any idear?
<BUGabundo> hey EddieRingle, bcrook
<BUGabundo> welcome guys
<penguin42> smo: GTK_OBJECT_TYPE_NAME I htink should be a macro defined in a header, so it sohould never be a symbol
<BUGabundo> smo: AFAIK emerald themes are no longer supported
<ripps> Hey, I wanted to know if anybody here could check out my Ambiance mod and give me their honest opinion of it: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=121118
<BUGabundo> bcrook: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<BUGabundo> there you go http://p.bugabundo.net/lucid-34
<smo> AFAIK emerald themes are no longer supported
<smo> ?
<EddieRingle> nice
<jayson> Hi guys. Again. Some times this is happening to me http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7987/p0603101329.jpg and I did set rootdelay=90. However my boot up is so slow now, is there anyway to solve it ?
<penguin42> jayson: I bet it's not waiting for the two halves of the RAID - ages ago when I was running RAID on another machine I used to have similar occasional problems
<penguin42> jayson: How do you specify the two parts of the RAID?
<jayson> penguin42 Sorry, what do you mean by two parts of the RAID ?
<penguin42> jayson: Your RAID0 is made of two disks right?
<jayson> penguin42 four disks
<penguin42> hehe
<penguin42> jayson: So my guess is it's not waiting for all the disks
<penguin42> jayson: How are the drives connected and is the raid specified by parittion or by uuid ?
<jayson> penguin42 I will try to explain, don't laugh me :). They are connected with 4 sata cables and configured by a Micron chipset and my gurb is configured by uuid
<penguin42> jayson: OK, so they're all connected to the same Micron controller? what did you use to configure the RAID?
<jayson> penguin42 After motherboard splash screen there are a Micron utility to configure it
<penguin42> jayson: Ah! Ok, it's dmraid not md
<penguin42> jayson: File a bug together with a dmesg and /proc/partitions when it's booted OK and if you can get it a dmesg from a failed boot
<jayson> penguin42 I will fill it then. Thank you.
<smo> ok, there s a mistake here
<jayson> penguin42 Grub 2 busybox have  dmesg ?
<penguin42> jayson: hmm not sure, it's not grub2 you're at, it's the filesystem in the initrd
<smo> i f i scan all the files in the  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/emerald_0.7.2.orig.tar.gz
<penguin42> jayson: If not, include /proc/partitions if you can and dmsetup info
<smo> and replace all GTK_OBJECT_TYPE_NAME by G_OBJECT_TYPE_NAME
<smo> it build ok
<smo> 4 files
<jayson> penguin42 I think my PC won't boot, look at this http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3232/p0603101359.jpg
<penguin42> jayson: Hmm not good; I don't know how to debug things with this new plymouth thing in
<jayson> penguin42 To init my system I had to boot in recovery mode, drop to shell and init gdm
<duffydack> Anyone know how to get the gnome-terminal colour scheme set up on karmic?
<jayson> penguin42 If I specify direct path to /dev/mapper/ whould'nt be better than uuid ?
<penguin42> jayson: Not sure how it finds it all these days, and with your raid being done together with the bios I'm not sure how it works - I've only done mdraid before
<rzx237> i was install lucid from debootstab and chroot, while open administration tool like "Users and Groups" or "Login Screen" and pressing "unlock" it ask for root password, when i fill my passwd it goes wrong. i can doing sudo, but how to fix this?
<sdhjk> I'm thinking about upgrading from Karmic to Lucid, how dangerous would this be?
<penguin42> sdhjk: Well, it's still an Alpha and there are some people who've not been able to boot, but most people are OK and only have minor problems
<czajkowski> crimsun: shall I copy the output in here ?
<sdhjk> penguin42: GDM doesn't start properly on my Eee PC 901 for some reason.
<czajkowski> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389764/
<penguin42> sdhjk: Yeh I've seen a few people who have that
<sdhjk> penguin42: I'm not thinking about installing Lucid on this machine; I'm considering upgrading using apt-get
<crimsun> czajkowski: pgrep pulseaudio
<czajkowski> crimsun: nothing happens...
<crimsun> czajkowski: so pulse isn't running
<czajkowski> seems that way
<crimsun> czajkowski: please run that fuser command again
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> crimsun: nothing returns now.. am I missing something ?
<crimsun> czajkowski: grep autospawn {/etc/pulse,~/.pulse}/client.conf
<sdhjk> penguin42: How do I upgrade from Karmic to Lucid?
<penguin42> sdhjk: You can do it using the update-manager (I think with -d) or run do-release-upgrade -d
<czajkowski> /etc/pulse/client.conf: autospawn = no
<czajkowski> grep: /home/czajkowski/.pulse/client.conf: No such file or directory
<penguin42> sdhjk: It's best to use do-release-upgrade rather than apt-get to do the upgrade because it adds a few fixes
<crimsun> czajkowski: heh.
<crimsun> czajkowski: you edited /etc/pulse/client.conf to disable autospawn, which caused this problem.
<crimsun> czajkowski: I did ask whether you edited anything in /etc/pulse :-)
<sdhjk> penguin42: "No new release found"
<penguin42> sdhjk: Erm oh, weird
<sdhjk> penguin42: That's using the -d option.
<penguin42> sdhjk: To do-release-upgrade?
<sdhjk> penguin42: Same output.
<ZykoticK9> sdhjk, i think the -d means development actually
<sdhjk> ZykoticK9: It means devel
<czajkowski> crimsun: hmmm
<ZykoticK9> sdhjk, yes - same difference there
<sdhjk> update-manager -d doesn't show a new release, either.
<sdhjk> And yes, I'm definitely running 9.10
<czajkowski> crimsun: I'm sure I didn't so I don't know how this happened. I tend to avoid editing files. sorry for the hassle.
<sdhjk> penguin42 ZykoticK9: I found the problem. I told apt to notify only on LTS releases.
<ZykoticK9> sdhjk, that's sorta weird - Lucid is an LTS release
<sdhjk> Arghhh I mounted /tmp as tmpfs and noexec. ><
<crimsun> czajkowski: running unvetted random scripts may have done it
<crimsun> czajkowski: in any case, comment out that line and you'll be good to go
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> crimsun: *hugs* thank you, that fixed it
<sdhjk> Are there many problems with mounting /tmp as noexec and nosuid?
<quidnunc> I lost the applets on my gnome-panel on upgrade to Lucid. How do I get them back? I have backups.
<sdhjk> penguin42: Upgrading... :)
<tamran> howdy evyerone ... I've got a strange problem with CD Roms ...
<tamran> when I put a cd rom into the drive, not only does it not find it, the cdrom icon in the file browser disappears
<tamran> when I eject the cd, the cdrom icon reappears
<tyranos> hi i installed ubuntu karmic yesterday and it fixes a lot of things but it s overheating now and rebooting what can i do to fix that ?
<arand> quidnunc: possibly you'd be able to copy stuff from backup of ~/.gconf/apps/panel/ to revert it, but I'm not completely sure on that (if important backup the directory before overwriting)
<ZykoticK9> tyranos, Karmic support is in #ubuntu, +1 is for Lucid support only
<tyranos> sry i wanted to say lucid alpha 3
<ZykoticK9> tyranos, then your in the right place then :)
<arand> tyranos: if it's the nvidia fan issue, disable the nvidia drivers for now: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=482
<tyranos> no i have an ati card
<tamran> anyone having trouble with automount in lucid? I had to manually mount the cd to make it work
<tyranos> another small thing is that lucid doesn't  autoconnect to wifi  neither on startup nor on resume , but at least now it suspends and resumes correctly i ve been waiting for ages for that to happen
<perlsyntax> hi
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I removed the Messaging applet from my gnome panel (the mailbox one..) and for some reason this also removed the volume indicator applet. I can't find the volume applet in the "Add To Panel..." window -- am I overlooking it or is it not there?
<villemv> how can I get the new "light theme"?
<villemv> the only thing that vagualy resembles it is "radiance"
<ZykoticK9> villemv, Ambiance and Radiance are the new Light theme
<villemv> ok, let me check...
<villemv> ok, got it, ambiance is the dark one
<villemv> my window decorations are all still on the right side
<villemv> of the frame
<ZykoticK9> villemv, mine where as well until i did another round of updates, then after restarting they moved to the left (and I had to find a way to move them back)
<arand> villemv: you can edit that in gconf.
<villemv> hm, I nuked my gconf completely and hoped I would get the "default setup" now
<villemv> but didn't happen
<villemv> arand: what gconf key?
<ZykoticK9> villemv, using \\ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "maximize,minimize,close:" \\ should move to left
<arand> villemv: http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<villemv> thanks guys
<villemv> glorious
<villemv> ubuntu never looked so slick
<arand> villemv: So wait, let me get this straight, you actually WANT the controls on the left side?
<villemv> chrome insists on having the "old style" setup still
<villemv> arand: yes
 * arand never ceases to be amazed
<villemv> somehow, it makes them look less cluttered
<ZykoticK9> arand, someone last night was wondering how to get back to Human / the brown theme -- i was floored
<arand> villemv: And yea, chrome always fights the standard theme.
<villemv> it sticks out like a sore thumb here
<villemv> It's like I was running a windows vm session inside my real session ;-)
<arand> ZykoticK9: Well, the new one does have quite a few inconsitencies and blemishes so far, so I don't blame them...
<arand> And that bleepin' default-to purple terminal, *brrr*
<ZykoticK9> arand, but it was because they liked the brown (must be one of the most common complaints "what's with the brown"), and I'm back to using Human as well, as there is a bug with transparent panel with the new themes
<penguin42> arand: Yeh, I hate to think how someone decided on that
<villemv> hey, that transparent purple terminal is cool
 * penguin42 looks at villemv
<quidnunc> Thanks arand
<villemv> in blends well with background
<villemv> it
<villemv> anyone know of backports of this theme to karmic
<villemv> well, it's only 1+ months, I guess I'll live
<villemv> now gnome just needs the "snap at edge" thingie from kde...
<arand> Also, the menubar being themed is something which has always bothered me about those dust/sand/wahatev themes...
<arand> villemv: not yet I would assume, but I'm also assuming it wouldn't be hard if you pulled the source..
<villemv> arand: yeah, I imagine the theme stuff is directly compatible w/ the "old" gnome from karmic
<rye> re: aptitude segfault on exit - does anybody remembers the bug number?
<arand> villemv: looks like it's been already done :) https://edge.launchpad.net/~kalon33/+archive/ppa
<villemv> alright! apparently that ppa has lots of more "delicate" stuf as well
<villemv> (dbus-glib, ...[
<rye> aptitude segfault on exit, backtrace - http://paste.ubuntu.com/389804/ fwiw
<villemv> I'll just download the debs
<arand> villemv: or just install the relevant packages from it and then disable the ppa
<villemv> I'll try the deb route first
 * villemv proceeds to melt his production machine...
<tyranos> should i install the updates ? to see if it fixes some bugs ?
<arand> villemv: a wise choice to install untested packages on a production machine, I approve.
<ZykoticK9> tyranos, yes!  especially if you're using the actual Alpha 3 cd - it is considered by some to already be "old"
<tyranos> thx ZykoticK9
<villemv> hey, everything for the pretty colors
<villemv> the backport only "sort of" worked
<villemv> at least I got the new window decorations
<Steil> is anyone else having issues with transmission freezing?
<DanaG> weird... news.gmane.org... connection refused?
<ellar> how can i close a bug in launchpad that is not relevant anymore?
<charlie-tca> change the status to invalid and comment why it is no longer valid
<ellar> charlie-tca, thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, i don't see "invalid" as an option?  I can "Mark as duplicate", or "convert to a question".  Searching for invalid on the bug page has no results.
<charlie-tca> bug number?
<ZykoticK9> 524229
<charlie-tca> bug 524229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524229 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra "Cube Reflection and Deformation settings in CCSM have no effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524229
<charlie-tca> done
<DanaG> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40323463/Ambiance-RTL.png
<DanaG> nice theme.
<DanaG> =þ
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, thanks - do you require some privilege inorder to do that?  am i missing something?
<yofel> ZykoticK9: Invalid is a status, click on the edit button beside 'new/confirmed/triaged/...' to change the status
<charlie-tca> Far as I know, click the little yellow cirlce to the right of the current status
<charlie-tca> s/cirlce/circle
<yofel> ZykoticK9: and you need to be logged in at launchpad for that
<ZykoticK9> yofel, charlie-tca thank you both!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<DanaG> So yeah, the "trough" on those buttons is not just ugly... it also breaks things.
<villemv> yet again, sound doesn't work... :-(
<arand> DanaG: noticable simply on windows with a singe close button, and the radiance one
<villemv> pa certainly made the variety of audio problems more interesting
<DanaG> Yeah.  The trough is really stupid.
<DanaG> And the buttons are ugly.
<villemv> on ambiance the buttons look fine
<DanaG> The red one "looks like a pimple", according to one blog.
<arand> DanaG: Well, looks okay when they are in order..
<arand> DanaG: But other issues makes the theme in my opinion, strictly "meh", and probably not what I'll be using.
<DanaG> The button order is a deal-breaker for me.
<DanaG> min/max/close is wrong no matter which side of the window it's on!
<DanaG> if you're going to copy Apple, don't do a miserable failure of a copy.
<arand> DanaG: It stands out a bit, true, similarly I'm not quite sure about the red in checkboxes and tickboxes. Gives a bit of an unpleasant feel to settings
<DanaG> For comparison, here's a GOOD knockoff: http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg
<villemv> good? that does only have blank circles for icons?
<arand> DanaG: Oh, hadn't noticed the diff in max/min, hm, I never seem to use that anyways
<villemv> they could lose the "max" button altogether
<villemv> since you can max w/ doubleclick
<DanaG> On hover, that theme shows the v, ^, x
<villemv> ok
<arand> DanaG: Scary dog.
<DanaG> Not mine.
<DanaG> =þ
<sebsebseb> Hi
<arand> villemv: disagree, since most people wont know how to do it.
<villemv> well, an alternative would be the kde top edge snap
<villemv> that's at least somewhat intuitive
<arand> DanaG: Hmm, but you need the symbols whilst moving towards them, not when you are actually there.
<DanaG> oh, and double-clicking titlebar on OS X... minimizes.
<arand> sebsebseb: hullo
<tamran> can anyone tell me why only root can see certain cd's?
<arand> Which is my only real issue with HumanLogin as of now, otherwise.
<villemv> tamran: permissions on directory?
<tamran> villemv: well, I've got a Samsung Printer driver CD and can only seem to mount it as root
<tamran> villemv: all other CD's I put in get automounted
<kernco> Was Telepathy supposed to disappear with recent updates?  As far as I can tell, there is no IM client installed anymore.
<villemv> tamran: can you mount it from nautilus as normal user?
<tamran> villemv: nope, when I put it in, it spins up and then then does nothing
<villemv> tamran: and doesn't appear in nautilus at all?
<villemv> or dolphin?
<tamran> villemv: in Places->Computer before putting the cd in there is a "CD Rom" icon ... after putting the CD in that icon dissapears completely
<tamran> villemv: it's strange indeed
<villemv> see anything iteresting in /var/log/messages ?
<tamran> cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize
<tamran> yet I can mount it as root (mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrw /media/cdrom)
<boondoklife> Is the ubuntuone working in in lucid? It doesnt seem to want to bring down anyfiles or put up any new ones.
<villemv> interesting indeed...
<villemv> btw, it seems qt apps don't use the new style
<tamran> villemv: those Samsung guys don't respect debian/ubuntu either ... their install script is full of the words "RPM" and such
<tamran> am I still connected?
<crimsun> no
<penguin42> crimsun: Congratulations in getting your nick used as the basis for the new colour scheme
<crimsun> what?
<Lord-Readman> hello
<penguin42> crimsun: Well, it's rather purply crimsun
<crimsun> penguin42: -ECONTEXT
<penguin42> hey don't worry about it, I was just making a joke - new Lucid colour scheme
<DanaG> Oh yeah, pidgin hashes peoples names into colors.
<DanaG> oh, and I remember reading that Samsung official print drivers CHMODDED a bunch of stuff.
<DanaG> http://it.slashdot.org/it/07/07/18/0319203.shtml
<DanaG> old, though.
<penguin42> DanaG: The fact they HAVE official print drivers and the source eventually gets back into upstream is a pretty good positive
<DanaG> My gripe with my Samsung laser I've now stopped using:
<penguin42> for a long time they were one of the few vendors actively supporting Linux printing
<DanaG> ever other time I turned it on, it gave "USB Device Not Recognized."
<DanaG> every other.
<DanaG> oh, and it dumps a metric <bleep>-ton of noise into the AC line -- it's so bad, it makes my lights flicker.
<penguin42> DanaG: Heck! My OLD parallel sammy ain't that bad, it is a bit tempremental though
<DanaG> You know what's REALLY bad? Brother multi-function laser.
<DanaG> Says it uses like 400 watts when printing.
<penguin42> wtf does it do burn holes in the paper?
<BUGabundo> need help, my friends
<DanaG> My dad tried one for a day or two, and we discovered that it caused mini-brownouts (that is, tripped the UPS!) when it spun up from powersavings modes.
<alex_mayorga> how do I change my computer hostname?
<BUGabundo> which location takes precedence? system or local profile, for flash?
<DanaG> alex_mayorga: check in /etc/hostname/ and /etc/hosts/
<penguin42> DanaG: I've seen various printer manuals specifically say not to UPS them
<BUGabundo> I need to make my webcam work with flash, and 64bits is no go
<DanaG> No, I mean, the printer was on the OUTSIDE.
<defsdoor> where can I get h264 decoder (codec) for lucid ?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: thanks!
<DanaG> And it made the UPS trip to protect the computer on the inside.
<BUGabundo> defsdoor: gstreamer?
<defsdoor> BUGabundo, hey - my apt problems seem to have gone away
<defsdoor> can play any of my dvd rips in vlc now though
<defsdoor> cant*
<ZykoticK9> defsdoor, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras (or appropriate version of restricted-extras)
<penguin42> defsdoor: dvd is not h264
<defsdoor> penguin42, "rips"
<Viper1432> that might be a vlc issue defsdoor  because vlc's codecs are "internal" to the application.
<yofel> defsdoor: o.O vlc should have h264 intregrated
<defsdoor> Viper1432, mplayer, gxine etc.. fail also
<Viper1432> and when did they start to fail?  new set of updates or clean lucid install and now they won't work?
<defsdoor> updates in the last couple of weeks
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: no they are not
<BUGabundo> not in ubuntu at least
<Viper1432> BUGabundo,  no what are not?
<defsdoor> "VLC does not support the audio or video format "avc1". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<BUGabundo> codecs in vlc
<BUGabundo> it uses system codecs
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: no GUI for that?
<DanaG> None that I see right now.
<Viper1432> BUGabundo,  hate to disagree, but unless ubuntu packaging is wickedly different, vlc has ALL of its stuff inside from the get-go.  I was able to use vlc with some odd stuff with lucid BEFORE using any restricted codec stuff.
<defsdoor> I thought h264 codec was in ffmpeg
<nishanth> can someone help me with some lucid lynx issues?
<defsdoor> (which I have installed)
<penguin42> nishanth: Ask the channel about them
<nishanth> penguin42 how do i do that... i am very new to ubuntu
<penguin42> nishanth: Just ask us about each problem - don't ask to ask!
<ZykoticK9> defsdoor, when i play MP4s with h.264 video mplayer certainly reports that it is using ffmpeg's codec family
<defsdoor> hmm something odd is going on for sure
<nishanth> ok here is my problem.......when i log back in after the computer awakes from a sleep..my screen goes blank
<nishanth> any one know how to fix this?
<ZykoticK9> defsdoor, do you happen to have "non-free-codecs" installed from the Medibuntu repo?
<defsdoor> ZykoticK9, at some point yes
<ZykoticK9> defsdoor, to you see any relevant errors when you using mplayer from cli?
<Lord-Readman> ok i have filed the menu back to the right idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<ZykoticK9> s/to/do
<platius> defsdoor,  my ripped dvds  *.avi play in vlc.  My be the w64codec from medibutu
<nishanth> can any one help me fix the problem of the screen going blank after sleep?
<defsdoor> let me put medibuntu back in my repos
<BUGabundo> nishanth: if you are very new to ubuntu, why run a devel version?
<BUGabundo> you will face terrible probs, and have an hard time fixing them
<nishanth> i thought 10.04 to be better than 9.10 so i upgraded it
<BUGabundo> its not!
<Viper1432> ...yet.  :D
<BUGabundo> its a devel (alpha quality) version
<nishanth> i have another problem....but this problem persist in all ubuntu version i have tried
<nishanth> for some reason my mic does not work
<defsdoor> ZykoticK9, I get errors in mplayer failing to open libfaad
<defsdoor> although libfaad2 is installed
<nishanth> anyone know how to make a mic work on a laptop?
<defsdoor> ok - w64codecs isnt currently installed - might explain somethings :)
<ZykoticK9> defsdoor, checked on my system - i only have libfaad2 as well (not 0 or dev)
<ZykoticK9> defsdoor, w64codecs have been renamed to the non-free-codecs name, check for that
<defsdoor> curiouser and curiouser - libfaad.so.2 exists
<platius> defsdoor,  I have the non-free-codecs and the w64codecs from medibuntu installed
<defsdoor> me too now - still same problem though :|
<defsdoor> do you have /usr/lib/libfaad.so.0 ?
<defsdoor> mplayer cli wants that
<nishanth> any one know how to fix a login issue on lucid lynx... my screen gives me the login box twice.....first a blank screen appears and i hear the sound to enter my password....then it asks me to enter my password again with the actual visible login screen
<defsdoor> ok I have playback now with mplayer cli
<defsdoor> \o/
<defsdoor> libfaad0 was removed at some point
<defsdoor> ok it's working now in vlc too -seems was actually down to libfaad0
<dalailamer> hello
<dalailamer> I am new to Linux/ubuntu , is someone here who would help me ?
<tadasn> Hi! I'd like to request a free ubuntu 10.04 cd. Should I use a special request? Is it possible to send a request now, so Ununtu 10.04 cd would come sooner? Or I have to wait until 10.04 will be released?
<nishanth> dalailamer, what is your issue?
<ZykoticK9> dalailamer, are you using Lucid?
<dalailamer> i want to install kdevelop
<dalailamer> Yes i am
<BUGabundo> I want to make my webcam run in flash (tried both 32 and 64bits) with any of my browsers, in Lucid.
<BUGabundo> Any hints are appreciated.
<BUGabundo> tadasn: pre-ships will be made available a few weeks *before* release
<guntbert> dalailamer: but you do know that this is only a alpha version?
<dalailamer> Yes
<dalailamer> There need to be no problems to write some silly c codes
<BUGabundo> dalailamer: didn't kdev got renamed ?
<dalailamer> i bought me a beginners c programming book, now i need to test the codes and so
<Lord-Readman> Hello all, for those that don't want the minimise, max, and close buttons moved to the top LEFT of all windows in Ubuntu 10.04 Vote for keeping them on the Right! http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<dalailamer> i dunno
<BUGabundo> Lord-Readman: BS ?? really? this late into the cycle??
<BUGabundo> better start the bug
<Lord-Readman> As of Alpha 3 the min max close buttons got moved to the LEFT
<dalailamer> Ok, i want to write some C codes , with colored interface/text . what i need to download or to start ?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: loads of people aren't happy with that
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: Brainstorm heh heh
<Lord-Readman> so if no one is happy with it, which wiseguy did it
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: your probably better off complaining about it some where on Launchpad the correct place,  or a bug report
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: Since they want 10.04 to be OS X like I guess
<Lord-Readman> Well brainstorm is the place for people to vote
<Lord-Readman> and if everyone votes move to the right
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: maybe, maybe not,   however it's quite easy to move them to the right yourself
<Lord-Readman> Ubuntu is Ubuntu, why copy Apple
<Lord-Readman> but as a DEFAULT?
<Lord-Readman> on the left
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: that's one thing, personalley I don't even like the two new themes
<Lord-Readman> its poor usability, easy to close when clicking File > Save and much more
<dalailamer> Can someone help me ? I want to write some C programming codes, and test them. How i do it ?
<Lord-Readman> plus there was the dot to bring up a menu with min,max,close anyway!
<Lord-Readman> so please vote http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<boondoklife> I personally like it on the left, but then again that is me.
<Lord-Readman> or suggest keep it at the left for 10.04 and put a rational with it
<void^> the sad part is that contrary to the previes in "appearance" you can't appear to get the maximize/close/etc buttons on the right side without some gconf foo
<penguin42> dalailamer: Write them in your favorite text editor, compile them with gcc, and run them
<void^> *previews
<dalailamer> penguin42, i want the write mode in colored text, like in kdevelop.
<alex_mayorga> is gwibber broken?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: they do what they want with that kind of stuff, a lot of just users can complain about stuff, but ideally  need  important Ubuntu Community Members doing it as well, when wanting something changed.
<penguin42> dalailamer: Then use kdevelop if you want!
<dalailamer> so the solution would be kdevelop
<BUGabundo> $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<BUGabundo> HELP
<Lord-Readman> boondoklife,
<dalailamer> penguin42, but i am not able to start/install kdevelop for my ubuntu 10.4
<yofel> dalailamer: you could ask in #kubuntu-devel what happend to kdevelop
<Lord-Readman> boondoklife, why do you like it on the left?
<yofel> dalailamer: or use qtcrator, eclipse, ...
<Lord-Readman> also boondoklife you should suggest keep it on the left for 10.04 in brainstorm and put your reason why
<Lord-Readman> then fair is fair
<dalailamer> are they text colored ? yofel ?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: What?  fair?
<boondoklife> It brings everything that I normally use on a window to one side. I hate the extra swing to the right to close things
<yofel> dalailamer: in eclipse certainly,
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: Life is not fair!
<penguin42> Lord-Readman: If they want to change the behaviour in a new theme, well that's fine - the fact it ignores themes that don't do it that way is my problem
<dalailamer> how i install eclipse ? apt-get install eclipse ?
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: The other Linux distros I think all of them that are used by people today on the desktop, still have the buttons on the right by the way.
<boondoklife> Lord-Readman: I understand that the little drop down menu that was on the left could be used to do all of the other things too. But this just looks and feels cleaner/compact
<dalailamer> i am totaly novice
<penguin42> void^: The fact that the appearance doesn't match is bug #532754
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: Windows has them on the right,  most of Ubuntu's users come from Windows, not Mac OS X,   Really they should be on the right, but personalley what I think is more important is to have a properly decant theme by default,  those two new ones, really aren't.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532754 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance does not reflect order of metacity buttons correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532754
<void^> the real problem is obviously that button alignment is not part of the theme, but a metacity config option
<sebsebseb> void^: the buttons are also in an odd order, compared to Windows and OS X
<sebsebseb> and other Linux distros and what not
<Lord-Readman> sebsebseb, and what about advanced users that user ubuntu and windows (as using windows could be required for business)
<void^> so if they want the buttons on the left (non-default/non-standard) for their new theme, they should have implemented a method to add button order to a theme
<yofel> dalailamer: should work, eclipse is orignally for java, but should support c/++ too, qtcreator is c++ but more for qt development
<void^> instead of changing the metacity option affecting all themes
<penguin42> void^: If that's right and it's not part of the theme that seems to be the real problem
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: the "advanced" users tend to know or find out about things  they don't like themewise, so they can change it
<yofel> !ide | dalailamer
<ubottu> dalailamer: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<penguin42> sebsebseb: But if it's not part of the theme then it's a PITA
<Lord-Readman> and for beginners who want to move from windows to ubuntu, they will be "i dont like it"
<void^> penguin42: just look at the workaround - it's set in gconf apps/metacity/general
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: I meant the "advanced" users tend to know how to change things
<penguin42> void^: Yeh I saw that - sigh
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: indeed
<Lord-Readman> heck I myself will stay on 9.10 or go to win7 for desktop use, but in the server world linux wins
<Lord-Readman> Ubuntu is only a needle in a haystack
<dalailamer> ubottu, lets say i choose kdevelop, how do i install it ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lord-Readman> and it just made that needle very small
<dalailamer> apt-get install kdevelop, doesnt work
<boondoklife> Lord-Readman: you think the change will be that big of a detriment to ubuntu?
<yofel> dalailamer: if I'm not mistaken, kdevelop was removed as a newer version comes out just before/after 10.04 release and it's supposed to be available in -backports
<soreau> Hello
<yofel> dalailamer: the current version didn't really work iirc
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: and so really it 's probably the most dafest thing Ubuntu has done so far.  You mentioned fair earlier?  I'll tell you what isn't exactly fair,  how there are quite a few other great popular distros out there,  with hardly any users, compared to Ubuntu.
<soreau> I was wanting to know more about ubuntu music store. Will it be something like lastfm player or pandora or something of a different style
<yofel> dalailamer: that's what can happen if you use a devel release ;)
<dalailamer> ^^
<penguin42> Lord-Readman: I'd love to vote on your brainstorm idea, but still after years, brainstorm still sues a non-ssl login which I refuse to put my password into
<sebsebseb> dalailamer: Was that at me?
<dalailamer> ok guys, if no problems, help me to find and install some programm that got colored text at c code writing.
<yofel> dalailamer: if you just need colored editing, kate should be enought too (you need to compile the app from a konsole)
<yofel> *enough
<dalailamer> aha, how i install/get it ?
<soreau> For example, in ubuntu music store with rhythmbox, can you tell it an artist or song and have it create a station? Also, is it compatible with other distributions of linux?
<yofel> dalailamer: apt-get install kate
<yofel> dalailamer: are you using gnome or kde?
<dalailamer> gnome
<ZykoticK9> soreau, MP3 store was mentioned in planet.ubuntu.com yesterday as selling MP3 files... not much help i know.
<penguin42> dalailamer: In that case consider anjuta
<yofel> dalailamer: then you could try anjuta, that's supposed to be quite nice too
 * penguin42 snaps at yofel
<yofel> penguin42: :P
<dalailamer> after apt-get install kate, i get error : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dalailamer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jordan_U> Will mp3 support be included by default in 10.04?
<soreau> ZykoticK9: Is ubuntu music store a way to sell music? even though the account is free?
<yofel> dalailamer: you have another package manager open, please close that first
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, that is what the article was about -- it's going to use the Fluendo MP3 plugin when you first enter the store
<dalailamer> ohhh yes i do ^^
<dalailamer> is it problem, when i use such a things ? and open others ?
<ZykoticK9> soreau, yes - this is a revenue generating project
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Do they have a deal on fluendo as part of it?
<yofel> dalailamer: only *one* package manager can run at a time, as the package database can't handle more than one process using it at a time
<dalailamer> hmmmm, strange
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, ? - "he MP3 plugin is distributed worldwide at no charge under a license from Fluendo"
<soreau> ZykoticK9: Ah ok, that's mainly what I wanted to know. Will it work with other distros though provided it has a compatible music player? Or is ubuntu-only
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Interesting, It's a pity that they had to do it that way - I'd much rather that you bought a patent grant for something open source if they had to do that
<yofel> dalailamer: some package managers (as the software center) don't lock the database until you actually do something, so in those cases having more than one open works
<ZykoticK9> soreau, no idea...  i just read the article from yesterday - i'm not involved in the project or anything :)
<soreau> ZykoticK9: Right. Thanks for the info
<dalailamer> ok yofel, you say its better for me to use anjuta, right ?
<dalailamer> how i download it ?
<yofel> dalailamer: sudo apt-get install anjuta
<tadasn> What do you think about size of bars and icons in Nautilus? Don't you think they are to big? Because when you migrate from windows, Nautilus and other apps look huge (and I didn't like that impression). I think they take too much space, which could be for files or the windows could be smaller, so there would be more space for other things on your desktop. What is your opinion? Maybe it would be good to make bars and icons in ubuntu 10.04 smaller? I guess it 
<yofel> dalailamer: and if you use gnome, I think anjuta would be a good choice
<dalailamer> yofel, its installing, let check it
<penguin42> dalailamer: Or install it using the software centre or favorite gui installer you're used to
<jo-erlend> the window button issue... Is it designed that way, or is it a bug?
<dalailamer> hehe penguin42 i am used to nothing, i am new to linux, just installed it, because my VISTA hdd is dead :)
<solidLiq> dalailamer, so you installed an alpha version of ubuntu for your first taste of Linux?
<dalailamer> solidLiq, Yes ;)
<penguin42> dalailamer: Ah ok, this channel is for support of the new not quite finished version of Ubuntu (Lucid) so it's possibly not the best place for a first timer!
<solidLiq> dalailamer, why?
<dalailamer> ehm... let me remember....
<penguin42> dalailamer: but go to system->administration->synaptic package manager and you should be able just to pick it off a list
<dalailamer> I am a typ from people, that dont want to be outdated :)
<dalailamer> package manager not installing it directly to appliactions , but nevermind, i got anjuta in applications now ^^
<penguin42> dalailamer: That's OK, just remember as an Alpha release  it might eat your cat
<solidLiq> dalailamer, not the wisest choice.  you should use a stable version of Ubuntu for your first taste of Linux, not one where things are breaking every day
<dalailamer> I dont go so deep in the OS like you guys, so nothing will crash at my system :)
<solid_liquid> dalailamer, yes it will.  Flash will crash inside the browser, as that's one of the problems with this alpha release right now
<dalailamer> solid_liquid,  hehe, just had problems with flash *player* for youtube, but now its ok, and working
<ZykoticK9> soreau, not sure if you've already seen this but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/MusicStore has MUCH more details about the Music Store
<solid_liquid> dalailamer, watch part of a youtube video, and boom, crash...  newbies to Linux have a tendency to blame such things on Linux rather than the fact that they chose to use an alpha release
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: A bit off topic some of this, but still a good thing to put in here I think.   One woman I helped quite a lot with Ubuntu is still on 8.10,  I am thinking yes 10.04 will be a good one for her,  since she likes purple and Facebook. Someone else hasn't been that happy with Ubuntu, and I am thinking about  what distro to get him using instead.  When people find out about Linux, they should find out about a few distros ideally not just
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu,  then it doesn't matter, if Ubuntu start's doing stupid things by default as much,  because the users will know there are other distros they can use instead.
<nishanth> solid_liquid, i am having the flash crashing problem too
<dalailamer> Man, check this song </3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWGR6MGjaZs
<solid_liquid> nishanth, yeah, it's a problem with the alpha release
<dalailamer> grrrr, Anjuta got no colored text :(
<jo-erlend> will the buttons for close, minimize and maximize be moved back to their correct places?
<solid_liquid> I've been running Linux as my desktop OS for 10 years now...  which makes me the type of person who should be running an alpha, because I already know how to fix and/or deal with any of the problems ;)
<solid_liquid> jo-erlend, mine are still on the right
<jo-erlend> solid_liquid, you haven't installed updates then?
<dalailamer> lol, it crashed xD
<ZykoticK9> jo-erlend, you can move them back to the right side if you wish ;)
<tyranos> i just ran an update from the lucid alpha 3 cd and it was buggy, gksu is the culprit
<jo-erlend> ZykoticK9, can my father, aunt and uncle also do that, or will I have to visit every user I've introduced Ubuntu to and do this manually for them?
<sebsebseb> jo-erlend: Probably not by default, unless enough Ubuntu Community Members, not just users like us,  complain before it's to late.
<solid_liquid> jo-erlend, I just updated a few minutes ago, and before that, last night
<dalailamer> when i trying to use #include <stdio.h>, anjuta is crashing :(
<guntbert> dalailamer: *you* picked an unstable OS - it will maybe easier for you just to install 9.10 and get working soon
<ZykoticK9> jo-erlend, are they all running Lucid alpha?  (but yes, manually only at this point)
<jo-erlend> ZykoticK9, they will all upgrade to lucid, unless this decision is definate, in which case I'll install Linux Mint for them instead.
<jo-erlend> this is unusable.
<defsdoor> moving the buttons back to the right takes about 10 seconds - but should be somewhere in appearances settings imho
<sebsebseb> jo-erlend: no don't do Mint
<jo-erlend> sebsebseb, I can't recommend Ubuntu if they keep doing all these stupid things.
<sebsebseb> jo-erlend: Fedora :) Mandriva :)
<sebsebseb> jo-erlend: yeah I know what you mean
<tadasn> I don't like buttons on the right too... I really didn't expect that...
<sebsebseb> jo-erlend: Mint is based on Ubuntu though
<defsdoor> http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<jo-erlend> «For the love of God, don't display a dialog in the foreground when you receive a VoIP Call...»
<sebsebseb> jo-erlend: may as well use Debian if you want something very much like Ubuntu, that isn't
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, i'm surprised you aren't an Ubuntu member - but you don't even have a Launchpad account by the looks of things - yer you're an IRC icon :)
<ZykoticK9> s/yer/yet
<jo-erlend> sebsebseb, I like telling people how to do stuff over the phone though. Debian is a lot to do in the installation process.
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: I'm an IRC icon?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, to me you are
<parag0n> hey guys, i have a machine with a 3m microtouch screen, but the xserver-xorg-input-mutouch package wont install, should i be doing it in a different way?
<parag0n> just upgraded it to lucid
<parag0n> (thats when it broke)
<penguin42> parag0n: When you say it doesn't install what error do you get?
<solid_liquid> dalailamer, well, if you're a programmer, I'm sure you know that typing #include <stdio.h> wasn't likely the culprit, unless that triggered anjuta to parse stdio.h for tokens for completion
<DanaG>  http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html -- speaking of layout fail, that blog's layout fails.
<parag0n> Depends on xserver-xorg-core (>2:1.5.99.901) but it is not going to be installed
<DanaG> I first though the comments didn't exist at all.
<penguin42> parag0n: OK, that looks like a package bug - I'd file it (if it's not already filed)
<DanaG> Then I realized that, no, they're on the right, overlapping the main blog post!
<dalailamer> i am not a real programmer, i just bought the c programming book, 2 weeks ago, i have read it , and now trying to get use of it.
<alex_mayorga> anyone else's gwibber crashing like Bug #533489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533489 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with NameError in <lambda>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533489
<solid_liquid> dalailamer, and you're using an alpha, so what do you expect ;)
<dalailamer> :(((
<dalailamer> i Failed ^^
<dalailamer> tell me some other c programming programm like anjuta with colored text, so maybe it will work
<dalailamer> no time for overwriting OS
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: I don't think I would become one any time soon, if I wanted to be.  I would also be ashamed to be one, because of how Ubuntu used to be pretty good,  untill 9.04 where it started getting quite a lot worse really.
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: I do have an old Launchpad account since I ordered free CD's like twice before,  I don't know if I can still access it.  I have no interest in putting messages on Launchpad and that kind of thing.  Sometimes I will read stuff that is on it though.
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, "all good man" :)
<dalailamer> ok i taking my beginners c programming book out, and try some code...
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: Plus their are a few other reasons for why, I am unlikely to become a Community Member any time soon, if I wanted to be one, which I don't.
<yofel> dalailamer: you can still try eclipse, that should work
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, "... which I don't." i certainly got that impression.
<yofel> dalailamer: or just use a text editor like gedit to write the code and the compile it from a terminal with gcc
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9:  I guess you saw me helping out quite a lot in #ubuntu last year ?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, yup
<alex_mayorga> how do I make my lucid laptop detect a VGA projector?
<parag0n> woo, just reported my first bug :D
<dalailamer> how i execute xxxx.c ?
<jo-erlend> does anyone know of a bug report on that window button being moved to the left hand side?
<bjsnider> what window button?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: 9.04 is a good release,  except for the edited fast user account switcher on the top right,  which then also resulted in shut down and log out being removed from the system menu where it's meant to be.  Unless fusa is removed.
<yofel> dalailamer: 'gcc xxx.c' and then './a.out'
<yofel> dalailamer: you first need to compile the source
<dalailamer> ohh yeah, right ^^
<dalailamer> beer+programming= hard time :)
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, 9.04 has a special place in my heart as well -- i view it as possibly the strongest "classic-linux" version Ubuntu has put out
<jo-erlend> bjsnider, they've moved the buttons for minimize, close and maximize to the left hand side and rearranged them.
<parag0n> its a pretty wierd change
<bjsnider> oh no. well, it's all over
<bjsnider> pack it up. time to go buy a mac
<parag0n> closing windows is pretty much muscle memory for 90% of computer users
<dalailamer> ok , i gcc`ed the xxx.c , now its there as xxxx.c~ , but i cant execute it :(
<yofel> dalailamer: is there a 'a.out' file?
<dalailamer> there... where ?
<dalailamer> yes , there is
<yofel> dalailamer: good, execute that, that's the default executable name gcc uses unless you tell it otherwise
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: What I mentioned though was the start of Ubuntu going properly bad.  9.10 well I  didn't like how they did GDM 2, so used KDM instead.  I didn't like the Ubuntu logo in the centre of the screen on boot up.  Not to keen on the theme, but easy enough to change to a classic Gnome look.  FUSA same thing as 9.04, except for how it has a better icon.   10.04  is a hrm/hmm in a, it may be pretty good for this user, but not that good at all
<sebsebseb> for that user, kind of way.
<bjsnider> users can use whatever themes they want
<dalailamer> ehm, sorry, but how do i execute the a.out ?
<alex_mayorga> how can I turn on the VGA port?
<yofel> dalailamer: type in termial in the folder where the a.out is: ./a.out
<dalailamer> not working
<neezer> can someone here try to help me get my ipod touch connected to lucid? I keep running into an error as detailed in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1418480&page=2
<dalailamer> the a.out, is gone
<dalailamer> lol
<dalailamer> i restarted terminal, and its gone
<neezer> I'm trying to follow the instructions on page 2 and I keep getting errors.
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: Users can change theme yes, but  being clear with the above I didn't just mean the themes.  Not all users will want the social features, some will think they are junk features, because they don't like social networking sites for example.  Some users will not have any use for the music store, since they don't want to buy music like that,  because they prefer buying pshyical albumbs instead.  Music Store just seems like a plugin for
<sebsebseb> Rythombox so not a big deal anyway.
<yofel> dalailamer: that can't be unless you deleted it or are in a different folder
<dalailamer> linux soooooooo hard
<yofel> dalailamer: not hard, different
<bjsnider> your solution to this problem would be what, to strip out all of these things and leave a plain dekstop?
<xxploit> sebsebseb, i dont really use the social features but i do think they are a nice touch and glad they r there
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: no, and it's rather easy to remove the me menu
<seanbrystone> when you get 1000 malware/spyware cause you accidentally clicked a link in windows, THATS HARD, linux is not hard.
<dalailamer> its gone man, its GON E
<dalailamer> what was the a.out for ?
<bjsnider> seanbrystone, but at least windows is terribly expensive
<seanbrystone> yep :D
<alex_mayorga> is one supposed to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on lucid for a projector to work?
<bjsnider> it sucks but at least they bleed you but good for it
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: got a tip for projecting?
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: just right click on it, and remove from panel.  that's also linked to their edited fusa,  which I am not actsaully that keen on at all, even though I am not really a edited fusa fan.   Just in 9.10  I could actsauly use fusa happilyish maybe since the changed icon,  but I would still remove it, so I would get shut down and log out in system menu :)
<xxploit> but i must say i hope something is done with these new themes, i dont like them much at all, think the human theme is better then these new defaults
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, plug in the cable, that's about all it takes
<yofel> dalailamer: the a.out is the executable (that what the app.exe is in windows)
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: not with my laptop it seems
<bjsnider> what is this guy trying to do and what does it have to do with lucid?
<alex_mayorga> the infocus projector has been searching for a signal for well over 10 minutes
<kermiac> anyone using twitter with gwibber in lucid? Is there a *trick* to make it work?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, what graphics driver?
<yofel> dalailamer: linux doesn't use .exe to mark executable files, but instead they need an executable flag set for them (but that's a bit more advanced linux knowledge)
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: I've gone on monitors and clicked "detect monitors" didn't help either
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: nouveau if I'm not mistaken, I'm the guy with the nvidia 320M
<dalailamer> kk, wait i go smoke a cigarete to relax, the linux is driving me crazy
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, dry looking at dmesg when you plug the cable in to see if anything happens
<bjsnider> what is that guy trying to do?
<sebsebseb> xxploit: My older brother might like and use them.  My little brother is still to young for that kind of stuff, so i'll remove in his acocunt.
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: no messages, there are some when I plug the USB cable attached to the VGA
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: but nothing with VGA alone
<sebsebseb> xxploit: and for my own useage I don't really have any interset in them,  since I hardly ever use social networking sites :)
<bjsnider> maybe the vga port is disabled in the bios or something
<alex_mayorga> InFocus InFocus X2 is the projector and video card is nVidia Corporation Device 0a2a (rev a2)
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: I doubt it, but let me go check the BIOS, thanks BRB
<sebsebseb> xxploit: I think they are good for  Ubuntu's target audiance,  people who don't really care that much about computers.
<sebsebseb> xxploit: most of those people will also use social networking sites
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: no such option on BIOS
<BUGabundo> anyone from italy ?
<bjsnider> that sucks
<duffydack> I prefer purple to brown/orange
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: Are you?
<BUGabundo> heard reports of very bad weather!
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, italians generally are
<alex_mayorga> oddly now the screen is 4:3, before it was 16:9
<sebsebseb> duffydack: the collour choice is a bit hrm,  but for the log in screen I also prefer it to the dark one that 9.10 has.
<sebsebseb> duffydack: it's  OS X  /  Hannah Montana OS type colours
<duffydack> altho I`m suprised at how mac osx is it, and how they are getting away with it, and why, its fine with me...
<tyranos> but the purple background is better than the brown
<tyranos> when you log out
<sebsebseb> tyranos: some of those Ubuntu release's had great  backgrounds
<sebsebseb> tyranos: default ones
<duffydack> I like ambience.. I like it a lot..
<bjsnider> recent studies have shown purple is superior to brown
<sebsebseb> tyranos: 8.10 was the last release with a great default background
<duffydack> its dark but not too dark...
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: other tips?
<tyranos> i didnt mean background
<JontheEchidna> sebsebseb: Ironically there's a Hannah Montana-themed Kubuntu derivative :P
<sebsebseb> tyranos: oh right yeah, we are on about the log in screen,  however  it's the same picture as default background
<tyranos> i meant this purple logout screen that wasnt in alpha 3 but came after the update
<sebsebseb> JontheEchidna: yep
<sebsebseb> JontheEchidna: I mentioned this here before
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, no, i got nothing
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: thanks
<alex_mayorga> any X gurus?
<bjsnider> switch to the blob
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: how-to?
<duffydack> pity they couldnt go with as default, the purple pidgin, and not that zx spectrum 48k messenger called empathy.
<tyranos> lucid lynx doesnt recognize my fan on the laptop what could be the problem ?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, well, just use jockey
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: works now?
<sebsebseb> tyranos: 9.10's GDM 2  was to dark for my likeing, oh sure there are like two programs out there that will change the background,  however I want good defaults,  the actsaul default,  or if not well  whatever I am changing to as part of it,  or maybe easilley from the repo,  which was the case with KDM.
<dalailamer> i will programm tomorrow ,, by
<dalailamer> e
<bjsnider> unfortunately nvidia-current is the 195 blob which nvidia has admitted has a minor issue with frying graphics cards
<dalailamer> thank you guys for your help
<boondoklife> bjsnider: how is that a minor issue? lol
<bjsnider> but mobile chips are safe
<bjsnider> boondoklife, it's a small, insignificant issue
<boondoklife> bjsnider: kinda like ford's cruise control burning the car down. minor indeed.
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: trying, hope it won't start  a fire or something :)
<sebsebseb> tyranos: (it as in the Ubuntu default install)
<charlie-tca> I don't know, frying my graphics card is something I consider pretty major
<alex_mayorga> rebooting, hope I wouldn't need the firefighters :)
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: the blob is not much better, now the LCD is blank, but at least all the room can see me chattin on IRC, thanks :)
<bjsnider> it's all the fault of the new world order
<alex_mayorga> damned world order :)
<bjsnider> it might work with karmic i suppose
<alex_mayorga> well but I at least got fancy desktop effects
<alex_mayorga> let's shee how that impreses the audience :D
<kermiac> anyone using twitter with gwibber in lucid? Is there a *trick* to make it work?
<BUGabundo> kermiac: me
<BUGabundo> daily ppa
<BUGabundo> works fine
<jerkface> hi, i just ran update-grub and now my /boot/grub/grub.cnf file doesn't have any entries. any suggestions?
<kermiac> BUGabundo: so gwibber 2.29.90.1-0ubuntu2 in lucid doesn't work with twitter?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> mine does
<BUGabundo> not that I use or like twitter much
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.29.91~bzr651-0ubuntu1~daily1
<kermiac> I'm not a big fan, but some of my users are... so i need to test it :(
<BUGabundo> users?
<kermiac> @ work
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jerkface,  it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BUGabundo> work deals with social networks?
<BUGabundo> can I get a job there?
<BUGabundo> :p
<kermiac> lmfao
<jerkface> whatever :P
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj-Laptop: its not
<BUGabundo> jerkface: /etc/defaults/grub
 * BUGabundo goes back to movie
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jerkface, well that file you will load and it will be empty
<BluesKaj-Laptop> oops
<BluesKaj-Laptop> BUGabundo, try it and you'll see
<jerkface> yeah, i edited that to take out the quiet and splash options
<BUGabundo> for hrub2?
<BUGabundo> its he etc one
<BUGabundo> and don't forget to run update-grub afterwards
<BluesKaj-Laptop> nm , sorry I was wrong BUGabundo , jerkface :)
<BUGabundo> glad you admit it :D
<jerkface> yeah, i ran update-grub afterwards, and now i don't have anything in the boot menu #-o
<BluesKaj-Laptop> BUGabundo, I'm wrong sometimes :)
<BUGabundo> jerkface: bad change maybe?
<BUGabundo> revert
<BUGabundo> try again
<jerkface> nothing :|
<jerkface> copied it over from another machine that i didn't edit it on to be sure
<penguin42> jerkface: Which grub are you running - 1 or 2, and which update-grub got run?
<jerkface> default grub, update-grub
<jerkface> grub-common                                       1.98~20100128-1ubuntu4                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2
<penguin42> ok, 2
<herman_nl_de> upgrading, you might never see me again :-)
<penguin42> jerkface: Is that the only grub package you have installed?
<penguin42> jerkface: Do you have grub-pc or grub ?
<jerkface> dpkg -l | grep grub shows grub-common and grub-pc
<penguin42> ok, grub-pc is 2
<BUGabundo> guud luck herman_nl_de
<jerkface> they both are the same version
<penguin42> jerkface: Do you have any kernels in / or /boot ?
<penguin42> jerkface: Yeh, my karmic machine has grub-common (from grub-2) and grub (from grub1) installed since it was an upgrade where it is actually left with 1 booting
<herman_nl_de> I hope wifi works out of the box, if not it will take a lot of time (again)
<jerkface> i have initrd.img-2.6.32-15-generic in /boot
<penguin42> jerkface: Any vmlinuz- files?
<jerkface> um, no. :-? i have initrd.img and vmlinuz in /
<penguin42> ahhhh
<jerkface> oh crap, im a retard. i commented out /boot when i booted
<penguin42> jerkface: As far as I can tell, grub-update scans /boot for vmlinuz*
<jerkface> =))
<gnomefreak> penguin42: im fairly sure you are right ;)
<penguin42> gnomefreak: I spent ages sweating how I'd persuade it to pick up my custom kernel build and it just happened!
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i have never been that lucky
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Not that Lucid likes my hand built kernels, they stopped booting somewhere after alpha-1 and I've not figured out what it wants
<jerkface> problem solved. sorry for being a noob
<penguin42> hey we all do it
<gnomefreak> penguin42: lucid had alot of changes in Alpha. as in hal/grub/ect.. not meaning other little changes
<gnomefreak> i think i broke sunbird :(
<gnomefreak> penguin42: do you have devicekit-power installed?
<gnomefreak> or anyone else
<yofel> gnomefreak: that should have been replaced by upower
<penguin42> gnomefreak: No, devicekit-power is gone, I suspect it's mount related and I haven't actually tried my own kernel in a few weeks
<gnomefreak> yofel: thats what i thought. thanks yofel
<holstein> alright, how do i move the buttons?
<penguin42> (What's with the s/devicekit-/u/ anyway?)
<holstein> from the left to the right
<holstein> i changed the order and moved a colon in gconf-editor
<holstein> under apps>metacity>general
<gnomefreak> libdevkit-power-gobject1 upower replaceed devicekit* by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> not sure what pacakge contains libdevkit*
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Looks like things like libupower-glib1
<gnomefreak> ah
 * holstein smacks 4head
<holstein> i was running gconf-editor sudo ;)
<jerkface> does anyone know if the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package that just got updated is the version that is supposed to have support for the newer wacom tablets?
<gnomefreak> jerkface: no but it should
<gnomefreak> s/no/no i dont know
<penguin42> all the input packages seem to have had problems don't they
<jerkface> cool, i will have to try it out
<jerkface> thanks for the help guys. later.
<gnomefreak> depends on the problems but i dont think i have ran into any
<penguin42> gnomefreak: There was someone before having dependency problems on a toushscreen one
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> depends issues have always been around and affect most users. it is pretty much uploading a package 1st that shouldnt be uploaded first
<penguin42> I've seen it for a couple of weeks at least people asking about them
<meowbuntu> hi can someone take a look at this and reply to it if you can help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8927479#post8927479
<kermiac> BUGabundo: re gwibber & twitter - my account was "locked"... problem solved now ;)
<BUGabundo> ah
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-07
<gnomefreak> meowbuntu: i just commented on that thread
<gnomefreak> there another post that may be helpful :)
<meowbuntu> gnomefreak, i rellped to your reply
<gnomefreak> meowbuntu: ok checking
<meowbuntu> * replied to
<gnomefreak> meowbuntu: 4 and 5 on your list or mine?
<meowbuntu> sorry my list
<gnomefreak> ok thanks i will post it in a minute
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: something been beathing my head for a few days
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: super+alt windows swicher is bugged, I bet
<BUGabundo> do it once, you change to 2nd wind.
<BUGabundo> stop, do it again, you change back to 1
<BUGabundo> but. but you change to 2, stop change to 3, stop
<BUGabundo> to change back to 1, you have to circle ALL windows, cause 1 is now LAST.
<BUGabundo> that's not what I expected
<BUGabundo> bug or feature?
<peder_> How do i install fglrx on lucid?
<peder_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<peder_> hmm
<peder_> Any ideas?
<bjsnider> use jockey. but fglrx may not be compatible with the kernel yet
<penguin42> peder_: Are you sure you need it - the open source ATI drivers work reasonably well for a lot of cards now, even 3d
<peder_> Lots of compiz effects and other is extremly laggy.
<penguin42> ok
<gnomefreak> meowbuntu: ok posted and i gave info on a couple of things that might help
<meowbuntu> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> meowbuntu: np
<gnomefreak> meowbuntu: how do you subscribe to threads?
<rww> bjsnider: last I checked, fglrx and the kernel has a patch. it's fglrx and Xorg that's problematic.
<kermiac> is the picture (set in "about me") in the "me menu" showing up for anyone?
<ddecator> kermiac, let me try a sec
<kermiac> hey ddecator :)
<ddecator> kermiac, hey =), and no, doesn't show up (at least not immediately)
<kermiac> have you setup a pic using the "about me" thing?
<meowbuntu> gnomefreak, yes i do y
<ddecator> kermiac, just did
<gnomefreak> meowbuntu: nevermind i found it
<kermiac> ok, thanks for confirming ddecator :)
<ddecator> kermiac, anytime =)
<jo-erlend> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<jo-erlend> you remember the campaign to preserve the keys for dvd or blu-ray or whatever it was? :)
<jo-erlend> this will be much more widely spread if Canonical doesn't fix the placement of the titlebar buttons. :)
<Jordan_U> I thought they had already reverted that change.
<kermiac> nope... and the bug reports just keep coming in :(
<jo-erlend> really? That would have to have been in the last few hours in  that case. I upgraded only a few hours ago.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu -- We're not just a cheap clone of Windows... we're a cheap clone of OS X! :)
<kermiac> i just did updates & it hasn't been reverted - I'm not even sure if it will be :(
<jo-erlend> kermiac, I'm not either. I remember reading something about Ubuntu starting to compete more with Apple than Microsoft. That makes sense, since we're now using Microsoft Bing as a search engine backend....
<olskolirc> my friend is stuck on his login screen b/c he picked the wrong video driver using ubuntu Lucid and a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 ctrl alt f2 brought him back to the text login where from here please?
 * kermiac refrains from entering the search engine change debate yet again
<jo-erlend> olskolirc, stuck? I also got stuck on the login screen after upgrade here. The graphics flickered. I booted from the older kernel, and everything was fine.
<olskolirc> he has a fresh install jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> kermiac, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to sink to that level. It's just that I'm so terribly disappointed at this point, I need an outlet. :)
<jo-erlend> olskolirc, stuck still doesn't describe much. If flickering is the issue, installing an older kernel might "solve" the issue.
<kermiac> np jo-erlend :)
<olskolirc> hes froze jo-erlend as if he was on M$
<olskolirc> lol
<DanaG1> hmm, geforce4mx? is it with the binary drivers, or nouveau?
<jo-erlend> yes, because this is he correct timing for Ubuntu having fun at the expense of MS....
<DanaG1> If it's the binary drivers, then that's just nvidia fail.
<DanaG1> Two years ago, the nvidia 96 drivers ceased being able to do anything but segfault the X server.
<DanaG1> And yet, they've updated them to "support" newer X servers.
<DanaG1> "support" meaning "segfault". =þ
<jo-erlend> the new themes obviously haven't been tested, gwibber doesn't work at all, and the GUIs for it are so unintelligible, it's amazing if an average user will be able to use it, and to top it all, they change the titlebar buttons to suit left-handed people only, and rearrange the buttons....
<jo-erlend> granted, we still have some time, but these issues will have to be resolved, or we're in big trouble at least for the next two years.
<DanaG1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/383759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383759 in gwibber "Gwibber fails to start when GNOME has a floating point font set" [High,Fix released]
<jo-erlend> and I read sabdfls blog today... Was he drunk when he wrote that, or has he been to some halleluja design festival?
<meowbuntu-away> ok i need a disk maintenance tool.
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, ... what kind of maintenance?
<jo-erlend> palimpsest isn't sufficient?
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend,  earlier today my hdd started to click adn freeze my os. i turned it off and gave it a rest for a while.
<meowbuntu-away> jo i dont knwo what you are on about
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, palimpsest will warn you if smart-tests present suspecious results.
<rww> meowbuntu-away: If your harddisk is making clicking noises, the only disk maintenance tool you need is dragging and dropping your important data to some other drive
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, I'm trying to help you. You asked a question, I respond.
<rww> clicking noise = not good
<jo-erlend> rwws advise is a very good one, at any time.
<bjsnider> olskolirc, he needs to pick nouveau, vesa, or nv, in that order
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend, you are saying the drive is stuffing out
<meowbuntu-away> rww, i know its not depends y though
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, let me put it another way; since Karmic, Ubuntu runs tests on your harddisks to make sure they're in good health. If those tests fail or doesn't completely pass, or returning strange results, then you'll get a popup and a warning icon in your notification area. This will probably not work with all usb harddrives, though, as it has to support SMART.
<meowbuntu-away> i took hdd out and left it to cool for a while then made sure it was compleatly flat adn its working ok so far
<rww> meowbuntu-away: Regardless of what you did, it's going to fail rather soon.
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, these tests are not the same as the usual filesystem tests that ubuntu and windows have run automatically for ages, mind you. They're tests to determine the physical health of your harddisk, not the partitions.
<meowbuntu-away> rww,  i know i have been using old computers for awhile
<jo-erlend> rww, you have no grounds for saying that.
<meowbuntu-away> if i had the $$$ for a new one i would go get one but i dont
<meowbuntu-away> so i am stuck with this
<meowbuntu-away> CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium 4 (UP) cache 512 KB flags (sse2) clocked at 1836.497 MHz
<meowbuntu-away> System:    Host meowbuntu-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-20-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<rww> jo-erlend: It's making clicking noises. In my experience, that's pretty good grounds.
<jo-erlend> rww, he never said that.
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, never mind your system. Is your harddrive an external usb one?
<meowbuntu-away> rww, then if you can give me a working computer or hdd i would be greatul
<rww> jo-erlend: 17:41:18 < meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend,  earlier today my hdd started to click adn freeze my os. i turned it off and gave it a rest for a while.
<meowbuntu-away> no jo-erlend its not
<jo-erlend> rww, right. He never said anything about noise. He could have meant "click" as in "stops working".
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, then you should run palimpsest and run a smart-test. If your disk passes, you shouldn't worry too much, I think. It's always a good idea to have backups though.
<rww> Alright. I'll leave you to your word redefinition and spending time with Palimpsest when you should be backing up, then :)
<meowbuntu-away> it was a click not a thump thump thump
<meowbuntu-away> rww, i never said i had not already done that
<un214> ok so my system started to mostly behave itself with the last update
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, would you recognize the sound of your harddrive being spun down to preserve energy?
<meowbuntu-away> not to sure
<un214> I still have one more major problem: the boot time console driver is wrong so if I break X I get to fix it blindly
<jo-erlend> that might sound like "click, dead" if you haven't heard it before.
<un214> basically, log in as root and run setupcon w/o looking at screen
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, have a look at energy saving stuffs in System > Preferences. I don't remember the english terms for it ,as I'm using a norwegian translation.
<DasEi> olskolirc: so .. copied xorg.conf ?
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, make sure it's not set to spin down disks when inactive, or something like that.
<olskolirc> ok ill check DasEi
<meowbuntu-away> thump thump = means stuffed. click click = some drives jut run noisy, wind down noise=drive is slowing down.
<meowbuntu-away> jo how do i find that out
<meowbuntu-away> ^ jo-erlend
<un214> so basically for this machine to behave at boot time or when something is broken setupcon needs to run in the initrd
<Mage__> Hey all.  Last time I was here crimsun said there was a way to get 5.1 through manually configuring a file.  Does anyone know how to do so?
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, Ubuntu should run smart tests on your drive automatically, and it should warn you if there are any signs of hardware failure. You can run them automatically. Palimpsest is called something like "harddisk tools" in System > Administration.
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend, there is nothing like that in the menu
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, I'd usually trust smart tests more than my own ears, even though I'm a musician. :)
<un214> :(
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, you're running Ubuntu karmic|lucid?
<olskolirc> ok DasEi he did the xorg thing
<DasEi> olskolirc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend, i would to even though i am also a musician too
<meowbuntu-away> System:    Host meowbuntu-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-20-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<DasEi> olskolirc: then sudo reboot, see if (simple) graphics working again
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, for internal disks, at least sata ones, ubuntu _should_ warn you in good time before a harddisk failure. It's not bullet proof though.
<un214> how to configure console at boot time?
<olskolirc> ok DasEi
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, why are you asking here?
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend, i am naving ide disks
<meowbuntu-away> no answer in #ubuntu
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, it's the same in lucid, though, but I think support for karmic is slightly offtopic for this channel.
<meowbuntu-away> ok thanks for your help though Jo
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, oh, ok. I'm not sure if they support smart-tests. I'd look that up, were I you.
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, in any case, backing up a disk is really, really easy.. dd if=/dev/sda of=somefile. Split the file up, and burn it to dvds or something, if you don't have a new disk available. If and when the disk fails, and you get a new one, merge the files and run the opposite command, and you'll be back up.
<olskolirc> DasEi, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg brings him back to the bash prompt no complaints
<DasEi> olskolirc: again , see above
<olskolirc> ohhhh ok sorry
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend, is ubuntu-one (or similar) good for backup
<DanaG1> In terms of efficiency, just plain copying is more efficient.  DD includes all the empty space.
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, not for an entire harddisk. It's good for backing up files and such though. I use several. I make an encrypted and compressed file of a folder, then upload it to several sites.
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend, good idea incase one site crashes or goes under.
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend, what encription do you use
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, in reality, I don't encrypt. I just wanted to be a good role model. :)
<meowbuntu-away> well jo-erlend what compression do you use then
<jo-erlend> zip or something. I don't really have a very strong preference, though bz2 is good too.
<meowbuntu-away> zip iz not so good on ubuntu though
<meowbuntu-away> if archive manager cant handle the format then the format is crap
<meowbuntu-away> archive manager cant do zip files
<meowbuntu-away> 7zip does not have a gtk theme for it
<BUGabundo> what went wrong here ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/390015/
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, it can.
<BUGabundo> /home/bugabundo/Downloads/flashcam-1.4.4/vloopback/vloopback.c: In function ‘kill_proc’:
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, by default, even.
<meowbuntu-away> BUGabundo, delete the file if there adn redownload it
<DasEi> olskolirc: basic graphics back ?
<BUGabundo> meowbuntu-away: why?
<olskolirc> no DasEi
<BUGabundo> seems ok to me
<meowbuntu-away> jo-erlend,  NOT IN MY EXPERANCE ARCHIVE MANAGER CANT OPEN ZIP FILES
<DasEi> olskolirc: but did the reboot ?
<olskolirc> he froze at the graphical login screen again DasEi and yes he rebooted
<jo-erlend> meowbuntu-away, then your experience is wrong. :>
<meowbuntu-away> BUGabundo, errors in the out put pointed to that beiong problem not downloaded corectly
<DasEi> olskolirc: ok, then we got to find out which wrong driver was installed
<olskolirc> the newest one he said
<olskolirc> 187 i think
<meowbuntu-away> BUGabundo, you posted the error
<meowbuntu-away> try redownload and see fi its still same
<BUGabundo> http://www.swift-tools.net/Flashcam/flashcam-1.4.4.tgz
<DasEi> meowbuntu-away: have a look at unp, a nasty lazy tool for all compressed
<BUGabundo> mind downloadoning and match a md5 ?
<BUGabundo> 6d0c82f7d065e8c1159bbb3b1cf18b77  flashcam-1.4.4.tgz
<meowbuntu-away> DasEi, its not installed
<Daviey> DanaG1: ok, sorry for my poor layout
<meowbuntu-away> DasEi, i have 7zip already
<BUGabundo> same prob meowbuntu-away
<DanaG1> what about me?
<meowbuntu-away> ok make sure another process like symaptic is open.
<DasEi> meowbuntu-away: unp covers various formats in one cmd , just have to have had the packers installed too ( like 7zip, tar , and so on)
<meowbuntu-away> BUGabundo, i gtg anywwa
<meowbuntu-away> thanks all for helping me
<DanaG1> dtrx is a handy extracter, also.
<TLF> hello
<TLF> it's possible to recver the volume control from the panel??
<BUGabundo> TLF: add volume indicator
<TLF> how?
<BUGabundo> right click the panel, press add
<BUGabundo> pick volume indicator
<BUGabundo> as always been done
<DanaG1>   what():  Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.24" (uid=1000 pid=1379 comm="./main) interface="org.bluez.Manager" member="ListAdapters" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.bluez" (uid=0 pid=1290 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd))
<TLF> I don't see volume indicator, BUGabundo
<TLF> that's why I'm asking
<BUGabundo> it has been renamed
<BUGabundo> its now Indicator Applet
<TLF> thank you very much
<TLF> :)
<TLF> though I liked the slider to be vertical instead of horizontal
<DanaG1> great, so my thing works as root, but not as my own self.
<DanaG> ah, adding myself to 'lp' group fixes it.  weird.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: around . want to pesk you with a request
<bjsnider> yes i are
<bjsnider> i have to stop listening to rod stewart or i'll go mad
<BUGabundo> weasel reference? ehe
<BUGabundo> I know flashcam?
<BUGabundo> http://www.swift-tools.net/Flashcam/
<BUGabundo> trying to get it to work
<bjsnider> what about it?
<bjsnider> never heard of it
<BUGabundo> sicne my web cam aint detected by flash
<BUGabundo> can't make it complie
<BUGabundo> and found a PPA
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~irving-popovetsky/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> but its terribly outdated and i386 only
<DanaG>  'udisks-part-id /dev/mmcblk0p1' unexpected exit with status 0x0007
<BUGabundo> would you mind trying to get me a 64bits deb?
<bjsnider> what did you do to try to compile it?
<BUGabundo> step by step from the page guide
<bjsnider> terribly outdated? those packages are only 4 months old
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/390015/
<BUGabundo> its pre karmic :D
<BUGabundo> and 4 releases of flashcam old
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, the errors in that make are due to symbols being missing our outdated in dev packages. did you install the dependencies before you ran it?
<BUGabundo> which ones did I miss?
<BUGabundo> I tried to follow the guide and forum comments
<BUGabundo> all dev stuff should be here
<BUGabundo> some kernel dev package maybe?
<bjsnider> i don't know, where are the instructions?
<BUGabundo> http://www.swift-tools.net/Flashcam/
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: the windows are sorted in order of last usage so yes, that's expected
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: I expect 3,2,1,4 etc
<BUGabundo> not 3.2.4.5....1
<BUGabundo> which seems to be what I'm seeing
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: ah, not sure about that
<BUGabundo> ehe
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: the plugin sorts them in the stacking order
<BUGabundo> made you think now , ehn?
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: so window on top is first, next down is second, etc
<BUGabundo> can you check when you have some free tiem?
<BUGabundo> I just tested
<BUGabundo> and its not doing what I expect
<BUGabundo> I know sound crazy
<Amaranth> file a bug report upstream please
<BUGabundo> but window 1 , is in the bottom
<BUGabundo> will do
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: what the heck does apport collect  for compiz-plugin??
<BUGabundo> its on 5% using all my upload bw
<BUGabundo> huge LOG
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: everything :)
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> its uploading the empty sectors of my HD
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: it pulls dmesg, xsession-errors, lspci, etc
<BUGabundo> even linux pulls that
<BUGabundo> and its smaller
<Amaranth> xorg log, xorg conf
<BUGabundo> eh
<Amaranth> yeah, not too much
<BUGabundo> never seen anything pull such a big log
<Amaranth> your ISP is fail? :)
<BUGabundo> and I file a lot of bugs
<BUGabundo> no, upping at 150KB/s
<BUGabundo> 15%
<rww> ooo, awesome, an Amaranth
 * BUGabundo rm's pr0n
<rww> Amaranth: my alacarte is broke :(
 * BUGabundo hands duct tape to rww
<BUGabundo> woot 20%
<Amaranth> rww: yeah I haven't worked on that in like a year
<Amaranth> (no one has)
 * BUGabundo will be marking this bug as private!
<BUGabundo> 30%
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: sounds like it's uploading like 200MB of stuff...
<BUGabundo> maybe
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: wait, why are you using apport anyway?
<Amaranth> launchpad != upstream :)
<BUGabundo> 40%
<BUGabundo> no?
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> though it was a project tehre
<BUGabundo> well now, ill just downstream link
<Amaranth> simply to have a way to link to the upstream bugtracker
<Amaranth> (I admin the compiz project in launchpad)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: http://bugs.opencompositing.org/
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> 70%
<BUGabundo> almost there
<BUGabundo> 50€ as it will fail
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: what ever it is, its recent
<BUGabundo> wasn't here like 2 or 3 weeks ago
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/533632 sending upstream now
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/533632)
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: http://bugs.opencompositing.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1276
<ubottu> bugs.opencompositing.org bug 1276 in Plugin - Shift "shift switcher has wrong stack of windows" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> linked
<BUGabundo> thanks Amaranth
<Jordan_U> Nifty, didn't know ubottu understood upsteam bug trackers too.
<BUGabundo> it does
<MindVirus> Hello.
<MindVirus> Please help me kill maximus.
<bjsnider> oh, not this again
<MindVirus> bjsnider: My problem was never solved.
<rww> sudo apt-get purge maximus
<MindVirus> bjsnider: You may get upset with me repeating this over and over, but please understand that I need to get this fixed.
<MindVirus> rww: That removes UNE.
<dns53> is there a boot option to not start plymoth
<BUGabundo> dns53: not that I know of
 * dns53 messed up his install by trying to remove the nvidia drivers
<dns53> do you know how i can mount my dm_crypt partition, i need to chroot and reinstall nvidia or something
<MindVirus> dns53: Try recovery console.
<dns53> yeah, it does not get there, it starts x and i get a black screen
<dns53> i wonder if ssh is working
<DanaG> Maximus?  Well, the only auto-maximize thingy I know is "devilspie".
<timboy> so I upgraded to lucid from karmic and I don't get pretty boot splash... I get the ugly white to blue bars... something i can do to fix it?
<ddecator> timboy, i get the same thing
<ddecator> nvidia?
<timboy> ddecator, yup
<timboy> dang proprietary drivers! support needs to be better for them...
<ddecator> timboy, it's noveau, not the proprietary driver. it conflicts with plymouth
<timboy> ddecator, ah. so just installing proprietary driver will fix it?
<timboy> why don't proprietary drivers show up in hardware drivers window?
<ddecator> timboy, didn't for me, but once plymouth and nouveau get fixed more then it should work
<ddecator> they did for me
<jo-erlend> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string ":minimize,maximize,close" :)
<ddecator> just a friendly reminder? haha
<jo-erlend> :)
<timboy> I've set that command to run on startup just in case updates change it back!
<jo-erlend> good man! Now, go make some noise :)
<timboy> jo-erlend, there's a poll in forums. I think it should be in the Topic!
<timboy> I think if they want to change it give the option with picture on install!?!
<ddecator> i'd be fine with it if they just provided an option to switch it back and forth easily
<timboy> needs to be in appearance
<Jordan_U> timboy, They are never going to clutter the installer with a question about window decoration.
<jo-erlend> timboy, yes, something like: «I prefer Ubuntu to be a cheap clone of: a) Windows, b) OS X»? :)
<DanaG> As it is right now, it's a crappy cross between the two.
<DanaG> it makes zero sense.
<jo-erlend> none...
<DanaG> And it's not even a valid "cross between the two" -- it's just a "fail".
<jo-erlend> right.
<ddecator> anyone else think "radiance" looks like coffee stained teeth?
<timboy> C) "crappy cross between the two"
<jo-erlend> it's ugly, and try it with awesomebar in Firefox, and you'll really hate it.
<rww> I wish everyone had complained about the last few releases' themes as much as they are about this one. They might have gotten rid of the brown sooner...
<jo-erlend> rww, I just changed back to human, thank you.
<ddecator> i was actually hoping they would go with more orange...has more of an ubuntu feel that way
<rww> dark themes :(
<jo-erlend> human isn't a dark theme. And I really don't understand what people have against brown.
<jiehan> Hello! Does anyone would help me solve the VirtualBox USB problem in Lucid Lynx alpha 3?
<jiehan> I can't use USB inside my guest host, I'm under Lucid Lynx, what should I do / check?
<jimmyxu> jiehan: Try #vbox
<jiehan> jimmyxu: OK, thanks.
<throughnothing> has anyone else noticed clutter being very very slow in lucid recently....only in the past few days maybe
<Jordan_U> throughnothing, Probably a graphics driver problem. How are other 3D apps?
<throughnothing> compiz and everything runs fine...and clutter ran fine days ago
<throughnothing> clutter meaning gnome-shell as well as games such as gnometris and gnibbles
<throughnothing> now all of those apps that use clutter are very very very very slow, yet compiz and such remain snappy
<throughnothing> I don't know if clutter is the cause, but it seems either clutter, or something that clutter uses got upgraded and caused this to happen
<throughnothing> Jordan_U, are you running a fully upgraded lucid system?  If so, are gnibbles or gnometris slow for yoU?
<throughnothing> may have to install gnome-games to get them
<Jordan_U> throughnothing, I'm not running lucid right now, sorry.
<throughnothing> ah ok, no problem
<tweetbox> i just got lucid alpha 3, what should i know before I screw it up
<ddecator> tweetbox, installed on your system or in vm?
<tweetbox> on system
<ddecator> well, first thing, do you have nvidia?
<tweetbox> yes
<ddecator> you might have it where pressing <enter> and/or 2/@ will cause X to crash and gdm to load...
<tweetbox> together or just randomly
<ddecator> randomly. it usually happens right after logging on (or while trying to login) so if it didn't happen yet, you should be good...
<tweetbox> any other huge things
<ddecator> not that i've come across...
<tweetbox> thank you, nobody anywhere else is helping me
<tweetbox> are there any working nvidia drivers for lucid?
<ddecator> the proprietary work fine for me. the problem is with nouveau, which conflicts with plymouth sometimes
<DanaG> wait, that's backwards: nouveau should do plymouth fine; nvidia binary doesn't do KMS, and thus no plymouth.
<ddecator> well something related to nvidia isn't working quite right with plymouth...doesn't even display for me
<ubuntu> I just upgraded to 10.04 beta, but ubuntu is now wanting to mount USB to boot how can I change it to mount my harddrive?
<ddecator> if no usb is inserted, then it should automatically boot from hdd, but there should be a way to change it in the bios (i have to press F9 on my HP laptop for that)
<Fentas> it's not a boot order, Grub loads, then dies when it tries to mount the USB saying "No file system found"
<Jordan_U> Fentas, What makes you think that grub is trying to "mount the USB"?
<Fentas> brb, I'll grab some logs here in a second.
<naught101_> Every time my computer goes to sleep (suspend to ram), it wakes up, and then immediately sleeps again, but only once
<naught101_> it's not critically annoying, since the second sleep/wake cycly is pretty quick, but does anyone know what might be causeing this, or how I might fix it?
<naught101_> I'm using kubuntu, if that matters...
<Fentas> naught101_:  My laptop had the same issue using 8.10, I didnt find a solution (but didnt search too far either)
<naught101_> Fentas: to be honest, I could have had the problem since 8.10. I've only just started using suspend. Haven't found any thing about it on the 'net yet though
<AtomicSpark> So, anyone else notice that the new theme for gdm made the icons barely visible?
<torasuku> Can I get the Lucid themes in 9.10?
<AtomicSpark> Probably.
<AtomicSpark> One would only have to save them and send them to you.
<torasuku> Do you know if they have been uploaded somewhere? Or if someone would be willing to do so
<torasuku> ?
<AtomicSpark> They're in package format. So... I donno. I've never really installed custom themes before. :P
<torasuku> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/new-ubuntu-1004-light-and-dark-themes.html in case anyone else was wondering.
<AtomicSpark> torasuku: you can get the source here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/adium-theme-ubuntu
<AtomicSpark> torasuku: you also need the new icon pack, which isn't a dependacy for that for some reason. lemme see if i can find the package.
<AtomicSpark> torasuku: oh wait thats not it. silly me. thats the empathy theme ;3
<AtomicSpark> torasuku: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/light-themes
<torasuku> AtomicSpark, that link I posted has a link to the icon theme as well ;]
<AtomicSpark> torasuku: well there you go!
<AtomicSpark> the theme needs some help, but it's a lot better than human.
<Fentas> apparently the installer didnt remove "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs ..." from fstab causing it to hang on boot up.
<AtomicSpark> ):
<Fentas> I do like this new look :), gj ubuntu
<phaidros> how to fix the following problem: upgraded since early alpha a lucid system worked nice until a certain kernel version, since then the initrd got way bigger and when booting it doesn't ask for the crypt passphrase anymore (which makes it unusable :)
<mostafakvd> how to run a shell command from a c++ file ?
<vivid> <DaZ> mostafakvd: #c
<mfraz74> upgraded my netbook to 10.04 from 9.10 yesterday. noticed today that the ubuntu package search is missing in firefox
<xiambax> How can i remove all botched nvidia drivers and go back to the state i was in before i installed them all
<xiambax> so my x is working ETc
<LucidFox> wait.
<ZykoticK9> xiambax, have you just tried moving your xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.disabled
<LucidFox> Don't tell me there is no way to use the proprietary NVIDIA drivers undeer Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> LucidFox, don't worry - proprietary nvidia works fine!
<mfraz74> is the fan bug still present?
<ZykoticK9> mfraz74, that's pretty new - so probably...  don't know for sure
<LucidFox> The kernel module doesn't work
<knittl> hello
<LucidFox> "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current ..... No such device"
<knittl> my x crashes after standby
<ZykoticK9> LucidFox, use jockey to install?
<LucidFox> Jockey?
<ZykoticK9> the "Hardware Drivers" built in thing
<LucidFox> I used the Restricted Manager
<LucidFox> and yes, that's what I used
<ZykoticK9> LucidFox, are you using Kubuntu?
<LucidFox> No
<LucidFox> GDM works, but I can't modprobe nvidia
<LucidFox> and trying to launch a session crashes X
<knittl> latest updates and nvidia card
<ZykoticK9> LucidFox, what card & what driver version?
<xiambax> Yeah. Resetting xorg config didnt work
<LucidFox> nvidia-current version 195.36,08
<LucidFox> GeForce 8600GT
<xiambax> i know what driver i need but i dunno how to install it via terminal
<xiambax> nvidia-glx-173 is what i need
<LucidFox> hmm
<LucidFox> resetting seems to have fixed it
<LucidFox> but now usplash doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> xiambax, you can use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173" to install from cli
<Jordan_U> Will update-manager use policykit instead of gksudo in 10.04?
<mortal_> urban terror does not work on lucid
<mortal_> says something about menddef.h
<mortal_> might be a bug in the C library or something
<mortal_> someone else had hit it too
<virtuald> the new new theme doesn't work with transparent panels © virtuald 2010
<Damascene> hello, I wanted to install xen but ubuntu-xen-server couldn't be installed. now if I want to remove the packages that order installed. I don't know what is the command
<Damascene> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/390221/
<virtuald> i don't think there is a command for that but there you have them listed anyway so use that © virtuald 2010
<kklimonda|G1> Hey
<Damascene> the package is broken I think and didn't get installed. only some dependences instead
<Damascene> so I don't know how to remove the dependencies of un installed package
<kklimonda|G1> Is the reason for moving window control buttons to the left known? Right now the most popular reason people give is "Mac OS X rip-off"
<Damascene> maybe the Arabic language would be the default for Ubuntu :)
<LucidFox> So, is there a workaround for the NVIDIA 195 fan bug?
<Damascene> it right to left language
<Damascene> *it's
<Damascene> any one have working empathy?
<infecto> hello, for today everything is ok? i want to upgrade to curent vers lucid :)
<infecto> and i dont know, will i broke smth or not :) what shoudl i expect
<Damascene> I've updated today but I didn't restart yet
<Damascene> every thing seems well
<infecto> Damascene: ok ;)
<vish> hmm , is the devicekit-power still having broken dependencies.. or does it have to be removed?
<vish> kklimonda|G1: the buttons/theme/icons are all WIPs , so it might not be the same during release.. we might end up doing the notifications middle to top shift ;p
<yofel> vish: removed
<yofel> vish: it's being replaced by upower
<vish> yofel: sure?  have you removed it? and nothing is gonna explode right?
<vish> ah , ok..
<yofel> vish: read the upower changelog ;)
<vish> oooh.. kinda sounds like iPower  ;p
<infecto> ;]]]]]
<Damascene> any one having problems with empathy?
<Damascene> what happened to ipconfig?
<Damascene> sorry ifconfig is there :)
<infecto>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kubuntu-firefox-installer_10.04ubuntu6_i386.deb
<infecto> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<infecto> uuu ;)
<red> FFFUUU
<red> now my maximize, minimize and close buttons have jumped to the left side
<infecto> CCCCCCKKKK
<red> and I was happy that they stayed right for me due some odd reasons heh :)
<red> 4 days after upgrading they just magicaly switched after a reboot
<red> is there a easy way to revert to old style (except for reinstalling karmic xP)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah. its becoming the chant of the channel.
<vish> !ohmy | infecto
<ubottu> infecto: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<Kamping_Kaiser> vish: surely you can be doing something more useful then ohmying people >.>
<Kamping_Kaiser> red: the gconftool is for you :)
<vish> Kamping_Kaiser: huh?
<vish> Kamping_Kaiser: there is a basic decent behavior your need to maintain in irc ..
<Kamping_Kaiser> vish: looked decent to me: nothing obscene, hardly something that could be seen as obscene.
<guntbert> Kamping_Kaiser: keep you innocence but please don't correct vish (in this case at least :-))
<guntbert> *your
 * Kamping_Kaiser is reminded why he stopped hanging out in ubuntu channels :(
<vish> *sigh*
<infecto> vish: i`m sorry, but i share the same fault that red is. So? why only me?
<vish> infecto: not you alone ;) red  too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> vish: sigh?
<LucidFox> Oh by gosh, what is it with NVIDIA drivers and unstable Ubuntu versions...
 * LucidFox bashes her keyboard
<ubuntujenkins> is anyone else having this error when clicking on their home folder in the places menu "No application is registered as handling this file"
<ubuntujenkins> I Nvidia drivers are being anoying I haev just done a clean install to see if that helped, which it didn't
<LucidFox> I rolled back from 195 to 190 from the PPA.
<LucidFox> And I *still* get these graphical slowdowns
<LucidFox> that I used to back in unstable Jaunty
<ubuntujenkins> I just have detection if it is active issues
<vish> ubuntujenkins: do you have a nautilus sidepane ?
<vish> always showing?
<ubuntujenkins> yes
<vish> ubuntujenkins: there is a bug about that happening only for the first time
<uaa> is there any known bug that empathy doesn't show your contacts?
 * vish tries to find bug
<ubuntujenkins> vish I did a clean install this morning hoping that would fix it
<ubuntujenkins> it does work fine in the side panal its the places menu thats the problem
<vish> ubuntujenkins: does it happen every time? or only once?
<vish> sidepane i meant== extra pane
<LucidFox> ......Okay, I just don't get it
 * LucidFox RAGES
<ubuntujenkins> every time I click any icon in the places menu except computer
<LucidFox> It's not GPU temperature.
<LucidFox> It's not fan speed.
<LucidFox> Then WHAT? Why do I get those slowdowns?!!
<LucidFox> Regardless of driver version
<LucidFox> I didn't in Karmic
<LucidFox> in World of Warcraft, only in Dalaran, fine in other locations
<ubuntujenkins> is world of warcraft ain wine?
<LucidFox> yes
<ubuntujenkins> maybe its the wine version?
 * LucidFox shrugs
<vish> ubuntujenkins: yours must be a different bug then.. if it is not in lp do file one
<ubuntujenkins> cool I will look into thanks vish
<vish> ubuntujenkins: i thought yours was > Bug #520685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode")" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<mfraz74> Filed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/533739 against missing 'ubuntu package search' in ubuntu 10.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533739 in firefox "ubuntu package search searchengine missing from firefox" [Undecided,New]
<LucidFox> Suppose I could try rolling back to the Wine version I used in Karmic
<ubuntujenkins> worth a shot
<ubuntujenkins> thanks vish that bug wasn't my bug but the same error come up
<vish> yeah.. np..
<Ian_Corne> any place I can find what the letters between  {} during an aptitude full-upgrade mean?
<Ian_Corne> more specifficly {a}
<LucidFox> Rolled back wine, same problem
<LucidFox> Ah
<LucidFox> xfwm is to blame
<LucidFox> or specifically its compositing mode, I presume
<osvi> Hi! I'm using Lucid, and my sata disk continuosly starts and stops, how can I prevent this?
<red> Kamping_Kaiser: I only found a way to toggle the order of minimze maximize etc buttons but not their side
<red> ie back to right hand side of the menu bar
<red> the same which you basicly pasted to me, except thru menus
<red> aah, the colon was the key
<red> much better
<red> now only thing that is missing is the "app" button that used to be on the left side of the name of the window
<red> the one with close etc
<red> found it
<red> to revert to old style: menu:maximize,minimize,close
<penguin42> is anyone having problems with launchpad not taking a new bug from ubuntu-bug
<rabbit1> guys, jus checkin how lucid is shaping up ?
<waltercool> rabbit1, iss fine
<waltercool> is
<rabbit1> waltercool: r u involved in development ?
<waltercool> rabbit1, no, im just a user who report bugs to launchpad
<rabbit1> waltercool: ok, now i use 8.04 next with upgrade to lucid, i have LAMP. after upgrade should i change anything?
<waltercool> rabbit1, whats lamp?
<waltercool> uh
<penguin42> waltercool: linux+apache+mysql+php (I think I got that set right?)
<penguin42> oh the p being anyone of php, python or perl
<waltercool> penguin42, oh... seems like i have xD
<waltercool> yeah... whats about cgi? =P
<red> btw the alt-tab dialogue comes up very slowly in lucid
<red> anyone noticed?
<waltercool> red, try disabling effects
<robin0800> red: works fine here
<waltercool> red, im using a basic intel 945 and works fine
<red> they are disabled at the moment
<red> it takes a good half a second for the alt tab dialog to pop up
<red> vs. instantly hmm
<waltercool> (and using boinc, in other words... cpu 100%)
<red> meh
<waltercool> 0.1s here with alt+tab without effects
<waltercool> 0.4 with effects
<red> 0.5sec with / without effects
<red> everything else is snappy and fast
<red> browser starts in 0.1-0.2sec
<red> confusing :)
<waltercool> how is your cpu load?
<red> load average: 0.26, 0.10, 0.08
<red> running Vuze at the moment so it slows things a bit
<red> but with it off the alt-tab is still slow
<tgpraveen12> red: its meant to come slow as many people keep switching between 2 apps only many times
<tgpraveen12> so the switching occurs and the list shows up only when pressed for a little while
<tgpraveen12> it works well actually once u realise this
<red> tgpraveen12: ah it's intended behaviour
<red> yes the "fast switch" is instant between last used app
<tgpraveen12> red: but if it is really much slower than might be some other thing a bug
<tgpraveen12> red: oh yeah then its the intended behavior
<red> guess im just used to it popping up instant like in windows
<red> any idea what it could be named in gconf editor?
<red> ill see if theres some way to tweak the delay
<waltercool> red, upgrade from karmic or fresh install of lucid?
<uaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/442436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442436 in empathy "empathy contact list does not appear in window-picker applet" [Low,Confirmed]
<uaa> looks like Lucid have similar
<red> upgrade, i tried to do a fresh install but the .iso I downloaded won't boot
<red> I just get to pick try with live, install etc, and then i get the usplash loading animation for few minutes until it freezes (red dots no longer move)
<red> but so far I've only had one bug due upgrade and that was nautilus going berserk doing "Starting File Manager" every 0.5seconds
<red> disabled nautilus handling the desktop icons and everything works as should as far as I've noticed past three days
<red> it's something with the ubuntu gnome install discs always, never got even one of those to work on this particular machine :)
<waltercool> red, make another account and try
<red> installed using xubuntu disc and removing everything that has to do with xfce and installing all missing ubuntu-desktop packages :)
<red> ill try, brb
<red> no difference
<waltercool> uhmmm
<waltercool> idk so =/ is working fine here
<kroson> hi people
<kroson> im having a trouble with the latest builds of lucid
<kroson> at least with the livecds
<kroson> when i boot i always have graphic errors, and in order to fix them i have to logout and login again
<kroson> what is the problem? plymouth related?
<kroson> im using todays daily build
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> how is launched your openoffice , i mean with wich theme ?
<alex88_> hi guys, this is my point, i've a pc with 10.04 installed, it was working fine, then i've installed windows on other partition, reinstalled grub with bootcd's grub-install, now when i try to boot into ubuntu after it says /dev/sda1 clean bla bla bla the boot stops
<alex88_> just the boot, not the pc, i can ctrl-alt-canc correctly to reboor
<alex88_> *reboot
<alex88_> also recovery mode does the same thing
<alex88_> so no way to get some kind of console
<alex88_> i've tried /join ubuntu
<alex88_> -.- sry
<apparle> hi guys
<ManDay> When is it due (approx)?
<alex88_> hi ManDay
<ManDay> hi alex
<apparle> I am thinking of installing alpha3 on wubi.... but  the wubi installer tries to download the 9.10 image
<tgpraveen12> !info chromium-browser
<alex88_> ManDay: i've a problem
<alex88_> this is my point, i've a pc with 10.04 installed, it was working fine, then i've installed windows on other partition, reinstalled grub with bootcd's grub-install, now when i try to boot into ubuntu after it says /dev/sda1 clean bla bla bla and the boot stops
<ManDay> !when
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.307.9~r39052-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10920 kB, installed size 37380 kB
<ManDay> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
 * penguin42 wonders why ubottu responds to when like that
<rsk> to when like that?
<rsk> what does that mean
<penguin42> rsk: Yeh ManDay's query a few lines back
<tgpraveen12> april,2010
<penguin42> rsk: It gave a chromium thing
<penguin42> oh! I see it was interleaved withanother request
<apparle> anyone tried wubi with 10.04
<alex88_> nope
<kroson> hi
<kroson> ive just installed lucid daily build
<kroson> and i installed the proprietary nvidia driver from hardware drivers
<kroson> but now both nouveau and nvidia binary have a green light close to it
<kroson> should i remove nouveau or leave it like it is?
<Ian_Corne> keep it as is
<Ian_Corne> noveau is there for plymounth during boot
<kroson> tks
<kroson> ive just had a stupid bug
<kroson> open a terminal for the first time
<kroson> entered ls
<kroson> and voila, login screen again
<kroson> is this a known bug?
<penguin42> kroson: That shouldn't happen!
<kroson> it happened once
<penguin42> kroson: Sounds like an X server crash, probably graphics driver?
<kroson> then i entered terminal again LS and it worked
<kroson> penguin42: just installed the latest nvidia from hardware drivers
<kroson> but i have both nvidia and nouveau enabled there, so i thought that could be the problem
<kroson> by the way, plymouth works sometimes when i boot (it shows the logo), other attempts it doesnt and i boot without seeing it
<kroson> ill reboot see what happens
<judgen> where is the GTK-QT in lucid?
<aboSamoor> on boot the partitions are all the time checked ! do you know any related bug ?
<kroson> penguin42: after doing some tests i can i say that my X server crashes the first time i log in
<kroson> when i start the computer
<kroson> so i have o re-login
<alex88_> aboSamoor: that's normal, is just a fast check...not the complete
<kroson> this happens with both nouveau and nvidia binary driver
<kroson> with nouveau i can see plymouth, with the proprietary no
<aboSamoor> alex88_, I do not think it is fast in my case. I am using intel drivers.
<kroson> so could this be some plymouth bug related?
<penguin42> kroson: I have heard of a similar sounding one
<kroson> penguin42: i dont mind have to restart x, as long as i have a command to do so directly from the login menu
<kroson> does ctrl+alt+backspace work in ubuntu, or something similar?
<alex88_> aboSamoor: it takes to me about 2-3 secs
<judgen> kroson: the X11 devs removed the ctrl+alt+bcksp as far as i know.
<judgen> i miss it alot
<kroson> judgen: thanks, i solved my problem :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> judgen: I think one of the suggested alternatives is alt-sysrq-k
<judgen> sysrq?
<penguin42> judgen: the same button as print-screen
<kroson> judgen: ctrl alt backsp can be activated
<echa> hi, just upgraded, nautilus doesn't start, dies instantly and tries to restart resulting in flashing behaviour of taskbar items
<echa> window shadows also seem to flash
<judgen> kroson: How? enabling it in xorg.conf does not work any more.
<tommis> ö
<judgen> ö
<IdleOne> ö Ö
<rsk> ö
<boondoklife> Does lucid kick off the Ubuntuone sync on its own or do I have to force it when I want it to using u1sync? I can't seem to get it to push and pull files on its own with lucid.
<judgen> I cant seem to be able to downgrade firefox to 3.5 from 3.6... odd.
<judgen> aaah the 3.5 is only a dummy for 3.6
<judgen> how sad.
<penguin42> judgen: Out of interest why do you want to?
<judgen> penguin42: Got a large amount of add-ons that does not work with 3.6
<penguin42> ah right
<kroson> whats the difference between Alt-SysRq-R and Alt-SysRq-K?
<boondoklife> wow guess no one around uses u1?
<penguin42> kroson: 'r' just switches keyboard mode to normal ascii for the consoles, k is SAK which kills everything on the current console
<kroson> penguin42: when in the login screen i can press Alt+F1 to go to a console
<kroson> is there a command to restart X there?
<penguin42> kroson: In principal r followed by ctrl-alt-f1 say would get you a working console - but the old X server would still be running if it hadn't crashed
<kroson> like sudo gdm restart, if theres something like this
<penguin42> sudo gdm restart should work - if the old X server is dead
<kroson> penguin42: i dont know if its dead or not
<penguin42> ps -eaf|grep X
<kroson> but that i have a problem with it, i know i have
<kroson> cant know if its dead at all
<kroson> ok ill try it :)
<kroson> penguin42: i could do sudo killall gdm and then sudo gdm star?
<kroson> or just sudo gdm restart?
<kroson> wouldnt it do the same?
<penguin42> not sure what that does if X is still going
<kroson> ok ill test it
<kroson> tks
<kroson> :)
 * penguin42 wonders why Exaile seems to be preferentially playing from the new stuff I just added
<kroson> penguin42: it didnt work
<kroson> sudo killall gdm
<kroson> it says gdm: process not found :P
<kroson> strange
<kroson> sudo gdm restart or sudo gdm start do the same, i have an error
<kroson> startx doesnt work too as X is already working
<kroson> any suggestions?
<penguin42> kill X
<kroson> how?
<kroson> alt+sysrq+k kills x?
<penguin42> ps -eaf|grep X   find the X server and kill it
<kroson> what is the sysrq key?
<penguin42> you don't want alt-sysrq-k unless you have the X console showing
<bjsnider> what is kroson trying to do?
<kroson_> bjsnider: im kroson
<penguin42> bjsnider: restart X, he's not sure it's still going
<kroson_> but my previous nick wasnt killed
<kroson_> penguin42: i made it
<kroson_> directly with alt+sysrq+K
<kroson_> its the perfect key combination :)
<kroson_> has anyone been able to install restricted extras in lucid?
 * guntbert is trying
<kroson_> guntbert: to install it?
<guntbert> kroson_: yes
<kroson_> guntbert: with software center i couldnt, but now i installed with the terminal
<kroson_> are you having an error?
<guntbert> kroson_: update is still running I will tell you
<kroson_> ok
<guntbert> kroson_: install takes a lot of time - but I never used software center before - so I'm not sure if its normal
<kroson_> yes it takes
<kroson_> guntbert: 32 or 64 bit?
<kroson_> and what version? alpha 3, daily...
<guntbert> 64bit daily in a VBox VM
<kroson_> guntbert: what is the mirror you are using?
<kroson_> from what country?
<guntbert> kroson_: austria but that doesn't matter as there is not network activity but a lot of cpu load
<guntbert> kroson_: after maxing out the cpu for some time it seems to have installed them just fine - what the simplest way to check?
<guntbert> kroson_: seems fine
<kroson_> guntbert:
<kroson_> of course it has to do
<kroson_> the portuguese mirror (the one i use) has done a bad synchronization of the package libdvdnav4
<kroson_> so this package is corrupted in this mirror (wrong size)
<kroson_> so i couldnt install it so no gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad so some file extensions not playing D
<kroson_> xD
<kroson_> guntbert: ive checked the austrian mirror and there the file is right
<jiehanzheng> Hello, I can't use USB inside my VirtualBox (non-free, virtualbox-3.1) guest OS, what should I do?
<guntbert> kroson_: ah - did you get a "file not found" error? could be due to late syncing of your server...
<jiehanzheng> Hello, I can't use USB inside my VirtualBox (non-free, virtualbox-3.1) guest OS, what should I do?
<kroson_> guntbert: the file was found, wrong size error
<kroson_> i checked and its only 11kb
<kroson_> it should be 70 or something like it
<kroson_> this is the only fault file,
<guntbert> kroson_: do you use a http proxy? they *sometimes* keep a truncated file and deliver it again and again
<kroson_> guntbert: no
<kroson_> :)
<guntbert> kroson_: then I assume "time will heal it" :)
<kroson_> yes
<kroson_> i also have some mirrors that are not working
<kroson_> when you update your server list
<kroson_> are all mirrors correctly updated?
<guntbert> kroson_: I never do that
<kroson_> guntbert: sudo apt-get update
<guntbert> kroson_: that updates the package database - not the server list - and no I never have issues with that
<kroson_> ok
<guntbert> kroson_: but I usually have only one mirror set
<kroson_> guntbert: me too i always use the default mirror set
<kroson_> but this time with today's daily build im having this trouble xD
<kroson_> besides this and the xserver crash, no bugs in lucid
<kroson_> for me
<kroson_> guntbert: there are having problems with the portuguese server, now im using the main server from ubuntu and no more problems xD
<guntbert> kroson_: good - have fun
<mike31> member:anyone know where the sources to the new gtk2-engine are?
<mike31> grr
<mike31> anyone know where the sources to the new gtk2-engine are?
<mike31> or what the package name is?
<zniavre> mike31, ubuntu-mono ?
<vish> mike31: ubuntu-light-themes
<mike31> zniavre: thanks, will re-check package db...
<mike31> vish: thanks
<mike31> zniavre: sure about the name?
<zniavre> sorry do what vish told you
<zniavre> he s better than me
<vish> ;p
<mike31> zaroo results on packages.ubuntu.com
<vish> mike31: whats the bug? mostly all the bugs have already  been filed
<mike31> bug?
<mike31> why bug?
<vish> ah , first person to sya no bug ;)
<vish> mike31: you want the source for the new themes , ambience and radience?
<vish> or the murrine engine?
<mike31> vish: confused now. I thought there's a new gtk2 engine.
<mike31> vish: couldn't find ubuntu-light-themes in the pkg db
<mike31> vish: searching archives/pool.....
<vish> mike31: try just light-themes
<vish> mike31: btw,there is a difference between the gtk2 engine and the theme engine and the themes
<vish> now ,i'm confused what you are looking for ;)
<mike31> vish: I only need the gtk2 engine not any of the other 'themes'
<mike31> vish: is it a new engine or just a theme using known engines?
<mike31> mono -> icons
<mike31> and it's using murrine
<mike31> I see
<zniavre> murrine and pixbuf for new theme
<vish> mike31: murrine is the latest from the git
<mike31> vish: I may be blind but cannot see where the gtkrc is in here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/light-themes
<mike31> oh wait
<mike31> dumb me
<mike31> been lookin on at the deps
<mike31> sorry
<mike31> sorry
<vish> mike31: download the tar.gz it has the themes and the gtkrc
<yehia> hello, iam using ubuntu 10 .4  and i was  i was searching on line how to speed up my ubuntu as its a bit slow - and i found this link   ,,    http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html    . any body thinks that it really works
<mike31> vish: I have, I was dumb for a second
<vish> mike31: it happens to all of us ;)
<mike31> vish: happens due to interplanetary cryonic ambience lighting dissolving problems
<vish> yehia: what is actually slow [in your install]?
<vish> or just boosting it for  fun ;)
<linux2324> does the ubuntu usb creator work only with ubuntu isos?
<linux2324> and why were netbook img's changed to iso's
<linux2324> ? so they cant be dd'ed to the medium directly?
<mike31> vish: uhoh, it's using pixmaps in the theme. whatever...
<vish> mike31: yup its a combo
<vish> mike31: from what i can see it is only the scrollbars which use pixmap
<tgpraveen> vish: u know if they are going to make the envelope icon green for new messages?
<mike31> vish: yeah, seen that. tested and it looks clunky to me.
<mike31> tastes......
<tgpraveen> that along with no notifications in fullscreen and empathy not opening windows/tabs for new msgs is going to really bug people again
<vish> yeah its a bit clunky
<tgpraveen> its karmic/jaunty all over again
<vish> hehe ;)
<mike31> compared to OSX we do have a choice (XP also has but not sure abot 6.x or 7.x of RedmondWare)
<tgpraveen1> anybody experience the problem holding down a key has  effect only once.
<tgpraveen1> like to scroll down pressing down the up/down key has effect only once. so basically key repeats not working
<tgpraveen1> happening since 1-2 days
<vish> tgpraveen1: hmm , that was an old bug.. but was fixed..
<tgpraveen1> vish: i am having it since last 1-2 days fully updated lucid
<tgpraveen1> link for the old bug
<tgpraveen1> by any chance/
<tgpraveen1> ?
<vish> tgpraveen1:  hmm , seems my awesome bar has amnesia ;)
<happyhobo> How do I get the maximize, minimize, shrink buttons from the left side back to the right side as God intended.
<happyhobo> ?*
<vish> tgpraveen1: i recently shifted to clean profile firefox , so its probably a month old bug
<vish> happyhobo:  gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<vish> happyhobo: enter that in the terminal^
<red> vish, happyhobo: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<red> otherwise you will be missing the menu button in the left hand corner :)
<vish> ;)  yeah menu oops
<happyhobo> It didnt do anything.
<Volkodav> anybody got the older Radeon cards to work ?
<Volkodav> 9600 I have
<happyhobo> wolf?
<Volkodav> yo yo
<happyhobo> Is that you?
<Volkodav> what do ya think ?
<happyhobo> You're running uBUNTU NOW?
<Volkodav> at work yeah
<happyhobo> Me too.  I was against it at first but quickly found it just works.
<happyhobo> Where are you working now?
<Volkodav> same place
<Volkodav> sup with you ?
<Volkodav> left mepis huh ?
<happyhobo> red and vish I tried both of your commands and they are still mac'fied  YUK
<happyhobo> Ive been without a car for 2.5 months so far
<Volkodav> That Ford truck died ?
<happyhobo> I want to find a part time job but can't do that.  The truck was taken off the road in 06 when it wouldn't pass inspection anymore.
<tgpraveen1> happyhobo: u tried it after hitting alt + f2
<tgpraveen1> right?
<happyhobo> Just did and it worked.  Now it looks correct.
<happyhobo> My current car is an 80 Ford Fairmont Futura with a permanent transmission leak.
<happyhobo> was there a reason to switch from right to left?
<happyhobo> I would like to voice a complaint
<BUGabundo> happyhobo: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<BUGabundo> there's a pool in brainstorm and a bug in LP
<BUGabundo> boas
<happyhobo> thanks
<happyhobo> why does 2.29 look like 2.28 look like 2.26 look like 2.24 . . .
<happyhobo> the only difference I see is button output
<happyhobo> I mean placement
<vish> hmm , how do i check disk activity from terminal?
<vish> ah iotop
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> but I like atop + 'd' better
<Some_Person> What does Lucid's new theme look like?
<penguin42> Some_Person: Purple
<Some_Person> penguin42: Seriously?
<penguin42> yes
<Some_Person> Screenshot?
<JoshuaL>  lol
<penguin42> Some_Person: I've switched theme and background out
<Some_Person> I mean, what does the default theme look like?
<penguin42> Some_Person: I think this is the default: http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=121184&file1=121184-1.jpg&file2=121184-2.jpg&file3=121184-3.jpg&name=New+Wave+Lucid+theme
<penguin42> but I'm not 100% sure - I switched it away pretty quickly
<Some_Person> Also, is it true that GIMP is no longer included?
<penguin42> Some_Person: It's in the repositories so it's trivially easy to install, just not installed by default
<Some_Person> I think that's a poor decision. I did not even know GIMP existed until I saw it included back when I first tried Ubuntu Breezy
<penguin42> Some_Person: It's pretty big and hard for people to learn - a lot of people just want something that can slice and dice their photos
<Some_Person> What will take GIMP's place?
<Some_Person> I wouldn't call it "big and hard"
<penguin42> I think f-spot will do most people
<crimsun> nothing is taking GIMP's place.
<crimsun> as penguin42 said, it's still in main; it's still supported; it's still installable. It just isn't shipped on the Lucid desktop cd.
<Some_Person> f-spot is too limited and is library-based
<penguin42> Some_Person: It's fine for the people who just want to tweak their photos, and the people who want more can just install gimp
<crimsun> Some_Person: so install GIMP after you establish a network connection.
<penguin42> (although I agree, I don't find f-spot's libraries that intuitive)
<Some_Person> I don't generally like library-based applications (with some exceptions). A lot of the image editing I do ends up not belonging in a library
<penguin42> Some_Person: Which is why you'll still install Gimp!
<crimsun> there has been no infringement upon your "right" to use GIMP. Move along, nothing to see.
<Some_Person> I know, but it does decrease awareness of it
<crimsun> how, praytell, would that be the case?
<crimsun> If anything, thanks to google search results, it's now *more* visible.
<penguin42> crimsun: I suppose the argument is you just try Ubuntu and try everything in the menus and find gimp
<penguin42> crimsun: Which to be fair does happen for those who don't know about it
<crimsun> penguin42: and those same people are not well-suited to use the GIMP as an editor.
<Some_Person> Like I said, if it were not included back when I installed 5.10, it would have taken longer for me to know about it, while the whole time I'd probably be using something like gpaint (because I was used to mspaint and its limitations)
<penguin42> crimsun: I don't know, there are arty people who do get on with tools like that but might not be generally that familiar with the rest of computing
<penguin42> crimsun: Heck, there are people who can understand blender.....
<crimsun> it's pretty difficult not to see Applications> Ubuntu software center> search box> gimp
<Some_Person> Why not just make f-spot default and include Gimp for those who want/need it?
<penguin42> crimsun: No, not search - that's if you know there is a thing called gimp to look for
<crimsun> or, if you don't know "gimp", you could use "image editor"
<penguin42> crimsun: But Applications->Ubuntu software centre->Image editing should show it you - I think software centre does solve this problem to quite a degree
<crimsun> Some_Person: because there's this thing called a limited amount of space on the cd.
<Some_Person> penguin42: But I think you're far more likely to use what's included than install X random program and try it
<Some_Person> crimsun: It fit before. I asked what's replacing it, and was told nothing.
<penguin42> Some_Person: software centre is quite nice for that because you can browse it in the same way as the menus and it has review scores
 * penguin42 hadn't realised why software centre was any use before
<crimsun> Some_Person: f-spot is there, but it isn't a replacement.
<mc44> crimsun: if only DVDs were ubiquitous! :p
<Some_Person> What's replacing its space on the CD?
<Some_Person> mc44: 4GB download on my connection = hell
<crimsun> Some_Person: language packs, if possible.
<penguin42> Some_Person: The CD is a pretty tight squeeze
<mc44> Some_Person: just because it could be 4GB doesn't mean it would be, but yeah it'd probably be bigger.
<tgpraveen1> Some_Person: pittivi video editor
<Some_Person> I would argue that it would make sense to remove other things before gimp (e.g. tomboy)
<Some_Person> Who the heck uses tomboy for anything productive anyway?
<penguin42> Some_Person: The '4GB is hell on my connection' is why it's good to have a relatively small CD and then people who just want gimp or the like can get that rather than have a bigger CD/DVD
<crimsun> Some_Person: people argue all sorts of things.
<crimsun> Some_Person: also, nothing prevents you from respinning the cd, removing mono, and readding gimp.
<Some_Person> penguin42: That's why I think apps should be prioritized. Most important/popular gets in, less important/popular hits the bin
<bjsnider> gimp isn't on the cd anymore? oh no, it's tragic
<bjsnider> pardon me while i hang myself
<crimsun> I know -- end of the world
<Some_Person> crimsun: Mono's included now?
<crimsun> mono has been there for ages.
<penguin42> Some_Person: Of course but important is different for different people; most people just want to be able to crop/colour tweak photos and hence f-spot is more important than gimp, and now cheap cameras can do video it's more important to gain a simple video editor
<mc44> should replace the GIMP with Paint.NET
<Some_Person> Is a "simple video editor" included?
<om26er> Some_Person, yes
<crimsun> (pitivi)
<om26er> Some_Person, its called pitivi
<penguin42> (I wish it was called video editor or the like, heck everything else is going that way)
<Some_Person> Ok, I totally agree with including a video editor.
<om26er> how would you pronunciate that. peetv?
<crimsun> penguin42: instead of "Pitivi Video Editor"?
<penguin42> crimsun: Oh yes, I missed it included 'video editor' in the menu option
<mc44> Hmm, shouldn't totem be "Totem Movie Player" instead of "Movie Player"
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Some_Person> Ok, so maybe this isn't a bad decision after all
<sebsebseb> Some_Person: Just joined, maybe what isn't a bad decision after all?
<Some_Person> sebsebseb: removing gimp from a default install
<sebsebseb> Some_Person: That doesn't really effect me, it's also in the software centre recommended apps.
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, william shatner making another album
<Some_Person> I just hope Empathy improved since Karmic
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: What?
<sebsebseb> Some_Person: Well you can use Pidgin :)
<sebsebseb> Some_Person: for IM
<Some_Person> sebsebseb: When I'm using a live CD for whatever reason, I tend to use whatever IRC client is there, and ubuntu has Empathy
<Some_Person> Does Empathy at least allow normal IRC / commands?
<Some_Person> (in lucid)
<om26er_dc> Some_Person: yes
<crimsun> mc44: possibly, but it's the official GNOME player, where as Pitivi isn't official
<om26er_dc> Some_Person: /part dont work
<crimsun> mc44: so, arguably, the distinction is useful
<badp> is Tracker the Ubuntu-supported indexing system?
<sebsebseb> Some_Person: For IRC it's probably better to still use real IRC clients such as,  Konversation,  Xchat,  and IRSSI
<crimsun> mc44: then again, I tend toward consistency and would likely be happy to see a bug report asking for the Name to be changed for Pitivi
<Some_Person> sebsebseb: But none of those are included, and I find it inconvienent to install an app every time I boot to a live cd
<sebsebseb> Some_Person: I see
<badp> doesn't freenode come with a webchat of sorts?
<Some_Person> badp: Java
<badp> =/
<badp> quakenet has an OSS ajax chat system that works with no addons, but that doesn't help you :)
<guntbert> badp: webchat.freenode.net
<badp> oh, that one :D
<badp> there you go, Some_Person :)
<mc44> crimsun: I suppose it depends on whether you think it fits in the category of things like "Sound Recorder" and "Calculator", though the fact is it does have a separate name, and should probably be the same as say rhythmbox
<tgpraveen1>  is it possible to have group chat/conference in yahoo using empathy/telepathy?
<tgpraveen1> it is possible using pidgin
<Some_Person> badp/guntbert: Oh, I didn't know about that
<om26er_dc> tgpraveen1: no
<om26er_dc> tgpraveen1: works for msn
<om26er_dc> not for msn
<tgpraveen1> om26er_dc: u sure? it works for xmpp too
<Some_Person> I also think something should be done about gnome-screensaver's preferences
<crimsun> Some_Person: file a bug report, please.
<Some_Person> It was filed years ago
<Some_Person> The problem is that gnome-screensaver doesn't allow configuration of each individual screensaver
<Some_Person> Someone did create an app intended as a replacement for gnome-screensaver's preferences that does allow this (and it's what I use), though it is a bit rough around the edges, requires mono, and has compiling problems
<crimsun> I'm sure the fact that it requires Mono will make all the naysayers smile.
<Some_Person> the app I refer to: http://software.xfx.net/utilities/sss/
<crimsun> nonetheless, Chris C is pretty awesome at fixing GNOME bugs despite his time being snatched by new father duties.
<Some_Person> (don't download the .deb package on that page, it is totally borked)
<Some_Person> I put in a PPA which supplies good .deb packages
<penguin42> crimsun: I find people who I know who have just gained fathering duties tend to suddenly find a lot of time to do stuff at 3am
<BUGabundo> anyone here uses mumble?
<Ian_Corne> me
<Ian_Corne> but not actively last week
<Ian_Corne> stopped playing wow again :p
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I'm testing it a bit
<BUGabundo> and trying to get an android app that uses it protocol
<Ian_Corne> ah nice
<BUGabundo> does it do cross server?
<Ian_Corne> cross server?
<BUGabundo> or only ppl in the same server?
<Ian_Corne> not that I know of
<BUGabundo> yeah, if can talk to you if you are on another server
<BUGabundo> aka federation
<Ian_Corne> why would you want to talk to people on a diffrent server?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<BUGabundo> ease of connection
<Ian_Corne> there's a mumble channel
<Ian_Corne> Haven't read anything about it tho
<BUGabundo> #mumble
<Ian_Corne> how come on one system, libx264-85 shows as a dependecy of vlc, but on another not?
<BUGabundo> update apt?
<Ian_Corne> aptitude
<BUGabundo> no, I mean apt db
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> it's updated :p
<Ian_Corne> or ?
<xiambax> Can someone tell me what im doing wrong
<xiambax> im using jockey to install my nvidia drivers
<xiambax> and my jockey log states
<xiambax> 2010-03-07 12:25:34,235 WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<Ian_Corne> maybe something ubuntu-devs did to protect your computer?
<Ian_Corne> with all the overheating risks and stuff
<xiambax> huh?
<Ian_Corne> 13:15:51 <@Ian> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODA0MA
<Ian_Corne> 13:15:59 <@Ian> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-March/030380.html
<BluesKaj> xiambax, using jockey is hit and miss at best , which nvidia card
<xiambax> nvidia 7050 integrated
<xiambax> should i update to latest and try again?
<xiambax> this is a clean alpha 3 install
<Ian_Corne> I'd update
<xiambax> ok
<Ian_Corne> first thing I do when a clean install is, update and upgrade :)
<Ian_Corne> the installer has this new feature, to update the installer
<Ian_Corne> wich is nice!
<xiambax> Ok. I will be back in 40 mins when this is done downloading
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<xiambax> Having 6 of your own computers and two roommates who both torrent is kind of a pain sometimes
<hifi> QoS
<bjsnider> Bluesjockey is not hit or miss
<bjsnider> jockey works fine
<xiambax-G5> Harro
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you got any luck on that build of flashcam?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i've been doing other things today so far
<bjsnider> haven't got round to it
<BluesKaj> is the nvidia Riva/TNT/Geforce driver a modded 195?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, negative. no worries there
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I got it from alberto milone's repos ..his stuff is usually reliable
<bjsnider> then why are you badmouthing jockey?
<bjsnider> alberto designed it
<bjsnider> it's his code
<BluesKaj> I bjsnider , it works for some and not others
<bjsnider> that's not the position of the x devs
<badp> What is the package that handles font rendering? I have an issue to report with FreeSans bold.
<bjsnider> all you ipod people switch to this and suffer no more: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-12519_7-10396458-49.html
<BluesKaj> well, it's not a position so much as an opinion on my part, from the probs I've seen with it here
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, people in here who have had problems with it recently have pooched their systems and jockey failing is just a by-product of that
<BluesKaj> ok, I've been trying to avoid using it and advising ppl to drop to a tty and remove their old driver and then install the proper driver after stopping g/kdm. You may be right that jockey is finally working the way it's supposed to.
<AlienX> bjsnider, that looks pretty slick
<AlienX> (the iAudio 9)
<bjsnider> AlienX, it lacks the main feature of an ipod: the remarkable ability to get the user to buy more stuff from apple
<alex88_> hi, i've a problem, the system won't boot, it stops booting after fsck
<bjsnider> you plug it in and drag & drop your songs onto it like a usb thumb drive, no crap transcoding happens
<AlienX> bjsnider, heh, I have an iphone, mostly because i ditched the android phones since the OS is still a bit buggy but I've never actually used it to play MP3s lol
<AlienX> alex88_, any error messages?
<BUGabundo> AlienX: you are SOOO wrong
<BUGabundo> mine plays pretty much anything I trow at it
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, the android does?
<alex88_> AlienX: i've removed quiet from grub, it loads something, that changes resolution of screen, then it says /dev/sda1 clean and nothing else
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: sure does
<bjsnider> 24-bit flac?
<AlienX> BUGabundo, well, put it this way...I worked for google while the phone was in development, and I still have lots of friends using the nexus 1 and while they all say it's quite a bit better than the older release versions, things like the on screen keyboard still leave a lot to be desired, apps still crash fairly frequently, etc.
<alex88_> AlienX: i'm on livecd you need some logs?
<BUGabundo> running cianogenmod based in 1.6
<BUGabundo> AlienX: good for you ! but I don't use standard Android or HTC_IME keyb
<BUGabundo> I use ASK and swype
<AlienX> alex88_, what's your hardware?
<BUGabundo> I don't remember when I had my last FC
<BUGabundo> and I have 65 apps installed im my SD
<BUGabundo> I got a 1yo HTC Magic
<AlienX> BUGabundo, I'm not trying to brag, simply making a point that I do have a certain familiarity with the devices :)
<alex88_> AlienX: i'm on asus g2s laptop, sorry, i've forgot to say that it was working fine, i've just reinstalled grub after windows install
<BUGabundo> AlienX: I do love the plataform, and my magic!
<AlienX> alex88_, what's your video chipset out of curiosity?
<BUGabundo> iphone tells me nothing
<AlienX> BUGabundo, what do you mean it tells you nothing?
<alex88_> AlienX: nvidia 8600M gt
<BUGabundo> I get lost in that
<BUGabundo> was trying to set up google contacts in one , yesterday
<BUGabundo> keept opening windws I didn't ask for
<BUGabundo> and very ugly UI to change stuff
<BUGabundo> its so easy in android
<AlienX> alex88_, you might be having an issue with plymouth which (in my opinion) is a rather dreadful addition to the OS.
<BUGabundo> ....rather *broken* one
<alex88_> AlienX: i've removed it some days ago due the enter press bug
<AlienX> BUGabundo, well, given the fact android is developed by google, it's absolutely reasonable their apps would work better. Though I do admit, I really can't stand that apple has blocked google for actually making their apps useful on the iphone.
<BUGabundo> :p
<alex88_> AlienX: i've chrooted and it's not installed
<BUGabundo> well, move to #android or #cyanogenmod if you want to keep up discusing this offtopic... ppl here do mind OT
<AlienX> alex88_, if you do have any logging, you might want to put it up on pastebin and see if there's anything useful there to look at
<diseno> saludos
<diseno> problerma con driver nouveau en ubuntu alpha 3 10.04
<alex88_> AlienX: http://pastebin.com/9Ujg4nBM here is /var/log/dmesg
<alex88_> sry..wrong
<alex88_> http://pastebin.com/fiFB5LLU here it is
<alex88_> AlienX: i've also tried to enable /etc/default/bootlogd but /var/log/boot still remains empty
<AlienX> alex88_, hm, i don't see anything particularly out of the ordinary with your dmesg output. It does look like you're running an older revision of the kernel from the current.
<alex88_> AlienX: but it worked fine still i've reinstalled grub.. :S
<alex88_> AlienX: for install lastest kernel i can download from ppa and install using chroot+dpkg?
<AlienX> Yeah, that's pretty odd, I'm not sure what to tell you. You could try to do a reinstall again without formatting any of the disks and see if that helps
<alex88_> AlienX: reinstall without formatting? doesn't install automatically format when you say what partition to use as / ?
<guntbert> alex88_: you are not talking about ubuntu lucid - are you?
<alex88_> guntbert: yes i am
<BUGabundo> alex88_: no
<BUGabundo> unless you choose too
<AlienX> alex88_, you can always tell the partitioner not to format the device.
<BUGabundo> since 8.04
<AlienX> brb
<alex88_> BUGabundo: ok, i'll try later, i have to save some things before
<alex88_> AlienX: thank for your help
<alex88_> btw, what's latest kernel in lucid updates?
<alex88_> guntbert: why you think i'm not on lucid?
<danis> btw, 2.6.32-15-generic
<alex88_> thank you danis
<guntbert> alex88_: no - I was asking about the topic of your conversation - but forget my question
<alex88_> guntbert: np man.. =)
<prjktdtnt> on alpha 3 where would i go to change the position of the maximize, minimize and close buttons? for some reason they've moved to the left side of the window (think mac style) and it's driving me bonkers
<guntbert> prjktdtnt: gconf-editor apps/compiz/general/buttonlayout
<prjktdtnt> guntbert, thx i'll look at that one
<Ian_Corne> any gui editors for fstab?
<guntbert> prjktdtnt: yw - not completely certain about the path though
<alex88_> Ian_Corne: http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/
<prjktdtnt> guntbert, can't be sure either, it's core dumping on me
<Ian_Corne> oh gparted does it too
<prjktdtnt> guntbert, http://pastebin.org/103964
<alex88_> brb, restarting
<prjktdtnt> although at least you've got me going in the right direction, used to know this but it's been so long since i screwed about with window stuff
<un214> hmmph
<guntbert> prjktdtnt: just start gconf-editor - the path was meant to be followed inside
<prjktdtnt> guntbert, oops ok i'll take a look at that
<Ian_Corne> nope, gparted just shows the current mountpoints
<un214> looks like I need to full disable noveau drivers, kms, and fbcon
<un214> the stupid driver is too unstable
<prjktdtnt> guntbert, if you're running no vis effects the keyname is /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<prjktdtnt> and again thankyou for pointing me in the right direction
<un214> does anybody actually know how to do it?
<guntbert> prjktdtnt: you're welcome :-) and thx for reporting back - my memory fails sometimes :-)
<prjktdtnt> guntbert, also appears that compiz will follow metacity's setting for that, thanks again :)
<guntbert> prjktdtnt: glad to hear :)
<un214> help, how to purge nouvau driver from my system?
<alex88> hi, i'm alex88_... xD
<alex88> back
<mdlueck> I just updated my Alpha 3 VM today, and suddenly the window close X jumps from the top/right to the top/left. Why!?!?
<mdlueck> To match Mac OS rather than Windows?
<DanaG> nope, it doesn't even match OS X.  It's just "fail".
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, this was a design change -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side if you want to switch it back
<DanaG> It's a design choice -- a bad one.
<DanaG> Is there some actual _bug report_ about that?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: pavucontrol is showing chromium (flash) but not messuring the volume scale
<mdlueck> DanaG: I came here first. Did not dig into the sea of tickets first.
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the pointer. Ubuntu makes my head shake.
<mdlueck> Like I want to go hand tweaking every box I am on under the sun! Gnome took the button away that flipped between button and path in the "URL" bar, now Ubuntu switches the default position of buttons, "but they can BOTH be undone via hacking the config files" WHY!?!?
<arand> DanaG: After running the themes for a while I have to agree, buggy, ugly.
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<penguin42> mdlueck: I wish I knew, I think you should be able to script the fixes - but it is a pain
<jo-erlend> is anyone able to connect to facebook chat with empathy in lucid?
<arand> A great releif that human-theme is still in the repos..
<ZykoticK9> jo-erlend, it's certainly working with Pidgin for me
<jo-erlend> arand, yes...
<mdlueck> Just applied latest updates to A3, via Gnome interface can not connect to a Samba share. Fill in the first dialog screen, next should come a prompt for password, none comes up, and I see processes stuck in ps aux. Can anyone confirm this?
<mdlueck> penguin42: Yes I "can" script an "Undo-Ubuntu.sh"... just annoying when such things are worked on while other bugs go untouched.
<happyhobo> Since no one seems to like the left orientation, can we make our voices known to authorities that be we want our right orientation back?
<happyhobo> That sounds kind of sexual.  LOL
<mdlueck> happyhobo: :-)
<happyhobo> Hi mdlueck
<alex88> happyhobo: there is a pool about that
<happyhobo> I upgraded from 9:10 to 10.4 alpha 3 by doing a dist-upgrade.
<alex88> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422 i think they put it back to right
<crimsun> BUGabundo: only for chromium?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: didn't try in FF
<BUGabundo> from my testing input levels work fine
<BUGabundo> output not so much
<BUGabundo> let me open mocp
<BUGabundo> crimsun: confirmed: mocp is also not showing levels
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I presume that mocp is using the pulse alsa-plugin?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> how can I check?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: what does it show in pavucontrol?
<lamalex> can anyone play dvds with menus in totem?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: alsa-plugin
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I'm pretty sure that would be a local issue
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ok, so how to debug and fix?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: first, is it reproducible after you logout and login?
<BUGabundo> let me purge flash and reboot
<crimsun> e.g., I can't reproduce that symptom. http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/Screenshot.png
<BUGabundo> crimsun: could it be theme wise?
<LinuxGuy2009> When is Beta 1 gonna be here? Is it expected to have all of the new changes and features incorporated into it so that i can begin testing for bugs on my hardware?
<BUGabundo> LinuxGuy2009: /topic
<BUGabundo> LinuxGuy2009: the earlier you start the better
<BUGabundo> beta will be prob to lat
<crimsun> BUGabundo: "theme wise"?
<BUGabundo> im not using ambience
<BUGabundo> but new dust
<yofel> !schedule | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Im willing to start testing now.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I don't see how a gtk theme would affect the pulse alsa-plugin ...
<BUGabundo> but the drawing of the bar, maybe
<LinuxGuy2009> Thats one thing I hope will work on release. pulseaudio. Dread dealing with that. Ok Ill go download.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: well, does pavucontrol emit gtk errors when started from a terminal?
<BUGabundo> let me see
<BUGabundo> (pavucontrol:5149): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `gtkmm__GtkTextBuffer'
<crimsun> BUGabundo: well, revert to ambience and reproduce it
<BUGabundo> nothing more then that
<LinuxGuy2009> Do i need to do a hard drive install or can I just do testing on the live CD session and be ok?
<crimsun> LinuxGuy2009: bare metal installs are always more useful, but solely the latter would help, too
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> crimsun: it shows now
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I guess Ill be brave and just install. hehe
<crimsun> BUGabundo: right, I'm not the caretaker of gtk theme boogs ;-)
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> carry on
<LinuxGuy2009> Where do i download Lucid from Ive never download a testing version.
<LinuxGuy2009> NM got it
<yofel> !daily | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> LinuxGuy2009: you can also upgrade those images with $ zsync
<BUGabundo> so no need to re-download the all thing
 * BUGabundo defaults to Ambience and tries to stick with it
<LinuxGuy2009> zsync something new? Ive used jigdo many times but never heard of the other before.
<BUGabundo> I do like the dark menu
<jason_> I downloaded ubuntu 10.04 alpha just to try it out but was wondering if I update through the update manager when 10.04 becomes stable will that work or do i need to reinstall with the stable version of 10.04?
 * duffydack likes ambience..
<crimsun> jason_: just continue to update with whatever intended frequency, and you'll have 10.04
<crimsun> that said, it being a dev release, you probably want to check updates daily
<crimsun> note that I said "check", not "apply blindly"
<Mage__> crimsun, do you think you could show me how to edit the file to get full surround sound? :)
<crimsun> Mage__: the what?
<Mage__> crimsun, last time i was here you said that there was a way to get full surround sound, but i would have to edit some files.  since i can only get 2.1
<jason_> crimsun, that was my next question ... where do i check here?
<crimsun> Mage__: you've given me no actual context [for your hardware]
<Mage__> crimsun, the asoundrc file you said i needed create a custom one.  my motherboard is a asus m2v, the sound card is an alc 660
<crimsun> Mage__: did you establish that speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51 -twav does not work?
<BUGabundo> oh man.... ambience is toooooo bright
<Mage__> crimsun, yes, i only get sound from the front left and right
<BUGabundo> its burning my eye balls :(
<jason_> crimsun, is it safe to update today?
<crimsun> jason_: yes
<BUGabundo> jason_: seems so
<crimsun> BUGabundo: indeed
<jason_> crimsun, where do i find out when its safe for the future? here?
<crimsun> Mage__: I think you can take a bit of intiative and run the alsa-info.sh and proceed
<Mage__> crimsun, alright i'll look that up
<BUGabundo> crimsun: worse part: all changes  I try to do to the collor sceme make it WORSE
<Mage__> crimsun, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bd6c67411687998fcbab6373aa1fbfabca2e6942 there is the link it produced
<voidmage> rhythmbox is segfaulting with "(rhythmbox:28480): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_sequence_get: assertion `iter != NULL' failed". No apport icon shows up in my tray, and when I try to report it I have options "interface is not working correctly", "no sound is being played", and "some audio files are not played correctly"
<voidmage> none of those seem to describe a segfault so I don't know how to properly report the bug
<solid_liquid> anyone else had a problem with the computer locking up whenever the screen blanks?
<poseidon> Hey guys, I was trying to install kubuntu lucid lynx on my 64bit intel centrino 2, however after I selected install or to test without installing, my screen went blank
<poseidon> I was using the alpha 3 build
<crimsun> voidmage: firstly, create a new user and reproduce the symptom.
<crimsun> voidmage: if you can reproduce the symptom, continue debugging with gst-launch playbin [..]
<poseidon> I used the 64bit install cd
<yofel> poseidon: I think I got the same here too, you could try a daily build
<solid_liquid> poseidon, daily builds worked for me.  Everything before 10.04 daily gave me that same problem (including 9.10, 9.04, 8.10) on my new core i5 laptop that has the GPU integrated into the same package as the CPU
<BUGabundo> grrrr
<BUGabundo> where is that little brat that kept murfing for two cycles about aptitude progress bar????
<BUGabundo> you are the root cause of Bug 515525, probably my only consistent bug in lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515525
<yofel> BUGabundo: you mean, output not progessing when screen too large?
<BUGabundo> humm no
<xiambax> sorry i quit
<xiambax> did anyone reply?
<seanbrystone> xiambax, doesnt look like it
<xiambax> Ah shucks
<thak> Hey, I was wondering whether the task bar volume control disappearing in lucid is expected behaviour?
<xiambax> This noscanout is a bother
<xiambax> the graphics driver is working
<xiambax> but max rez is 600x800
<seanbrystone> thak in a alpha *ANYthing* is "expected" but i'd check the bug reports to see if its been reported yet
<xiambax> it has
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> i have no sound under kde
<infecto> pulse audio should be first or last in Sound configuration?
<infecto> hmm
<seanbrystone> thak, you can check for bugs here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<thak> Yes, I've begun exploring...
<thak> I don't see it, but I could just be searching for it incorrectly...
<Guest10472> how do I try the new lucid theme please? do i need to download it seperately
<yofel> francis03: they should be installed by an update (called ambiance and radiance in the menu)
<francis03> yes I thought this but I updated to find nothing?
<JanC> it worked for me
<francis03> i get the new wallpaper at login but then it changes abckl to old one
<happyhobo> The new one is doofunkus
<JanC> you have to change to the new theme in teh Appearance applet
<francis03> but I dont see them there, just the usual dust, sand etc
<yofel> francis03: do you have 'light-themes' installed?
<francis03> not sure
<francis03> i just installed lucid to try the new themes, updated the system logged back in and all I see different is a new wallpaper at login nothing else
<happyhobo> francis03:  how did you miss the buttons on the left?
<francis03> hehe they arnt on the left thats what I mean, they are on the right and its not the new ones its the old brown ones :(
<yofel> francis03: well, can you check in synaptic if you have 'light-themes' installed, that's the package with the new themes
<JanC> francis03: what theme is on the login screen?
<happyhobo> brb you kooky crazy cats
<francis03> yofel installing now =D
<yofel> francis03: and if you have the 'ubuntu-artwork' package installed
<francis03> JanC looks like a light one with the new purple wallpaper but then it logs in to the brown and orange  theme
<yofel> francis03: actually... do you have 'ubuntu-desktop' installed?
<sahk0> anyone having problems with networkmanager 0.8? i dont seem to be able to connect with it ever. in 9.10 it works great
<francis03> yes already do yofel
<francis03> whooo ambience is cooll
<infecto> 50% cpu usage playing hd avi by mplayer :)
<francis03> but buttons still on the right =/
<sahk0> anyone?
<BUGabundo> francis gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<BUGabundo> bah he left
<yofel> sahk0: it doesn't seem to recognize my mobile phone anymore, but works fine for wifi
<sahk0> the 9.10 has the best networkmanager ive seen. but 0.8 version in 10.04 doesnt  work AT ALL for me
<sahk0> it never connects
<JanC> anything in dmesg or syslog?
<yofel> sahk0: what connection type?
<sahk0> WPA2
<JanC> might be a driver issue too then
<sahk0> JanC: didnt check yet tbh. i just booted back to 9.10
 * yofel would think so too
<JanC> what wireless chip?
<BUGabundo> I was using NM from ppa and it was fine
<BUGabundo> before it broke on dhclient
<sahk0> 01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<BUGabundo> ahhh ralink
<sahk0> i downloaded 03/07/2010 netbook iso btw
<sahk0> BUGabundo: what does that mean? :p
<BUGabundo> it sucks
<BUGabundo> sorry,.... no ....
<BUGabundo> its PAST sucking
<yofel> sahk0: odd, I have a rt2860 too, but it works fine with knetworkmanager 0.8
<thak> What is the widget that controls volume called?
<BUGabundo> thak: Indicator Applet
<sahk0> BUGabundo: i just care that it works (in previous versions)
<BUGabundo> lucky you
<thak> What controls the applications that appear in the Add to Panel dialog?
<yofel> thak: depends on what applets are installed I think
<thak> and the volume control is indicator applet?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> I forsee problems with people that upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and have remove indicator applet from the panel
<JanC> ralink is past sucking because it randomly works or not depending on the manufacturer's janitor's current mood
<thak> So, it has purposefully been removed?
<Ian_Corne> what has?
<thak> The volume control?
<thak> from the panel?
<sahk0> it works very good with wicd all the time. plus it also works reliably with 0.8git-something 9.10 had. so it seems like a netwoorkmanager problem to me
<Ian_Corne> it's merged into the indicator applet
<yofel> thak: isn't that part of the indicator now?
<yofel> ah :)
<thak> I don't know what the indicator is...
<thak> What did the indicator do?
<Ian_Corne> it showed an enveloppe
<Ian_Corne> now it does alot more
<thak> Ah
<thak> I turned it off because it annoyed the crap out of me
<sahk0> i will check  the logs now. bbiab
<thak> Thanks, now it makes sense
<BUGabundo> ok, get seated
<BUGabundo> you are going to laught at this
<BUGabundo> so, every distro and WM design team
<thak> Where would I re-add the new messaging center thing
<BUGabundo> fight to get rid of the notification bar, cause it was very much badly use and abused by all apps
<thak> That went next to the clock
<BUGabundo> so now we are abusing the indicator?
<BUGabundo> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Ian_Corne> indeed BUGabundo
<yofel> BUGabundo: well, we have to abuse *something*
<Ian_Corne> I don't really get it :p
<yofel> preferably the most popular bit of the panel
<Ian_Corne> and it forces all these apps to put the entire menu on a left click
<sahk0> hhm which file does networkmanager log into?
<thak> So, with the new messaging thing
<yofel> sahk0: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog I think
<thak> If you want to use Pidgin, will it work with that as well?
<sahk0> syslog has entries indeed
<Ian_Corne> ~/.xsession-errors
<Ian_Corne> might have something too
<BUGabundo> thak: pidgin isn't even properly themed
<BUGabundo> look at my screenshots at p.bugabundo.net
<BUGabundo> you get a WHITE background
<Ian_Corne> empathy is the way to go BUGabundo !
<Ian_Corne> :p
<test34> why the redirectect from bugadundo.net to posterous.net to bugadundo.net?
 * BUGabundo slaps Ian_Corne with a koala tail
<BUGabundo> test34: ?
<BUGabundo> its a work in progress
<BUGabundo> I killed my old jaiku account that was the div in there
<test34> ok just wonderign
<BUGabundo> and yesterday I spent like 30 min _fixing_ it
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: i'm stuck with my Milestone and it's non-free bootloader :(
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> milestone is yet to be rooted
<Ian_Corne> everything is signed :(
<BUGabundo> yep
<sahk0> does this tell anything to someone? http://pastebin.com/LnSwrgqX
<BUGabundo> you read the bad news article on that?
<h00k> does Gnome in Lucid have RGBA support?
<Ian_Corne> yes
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-28
<Logan_WP> Oer: I got an error :(
<mjw3763> cd
<slyrus> I'm seeing bluetooth problems on latest natty. anyone else? it works, but only after a reboot.
<aberhow1> anyone have an issue with xubuntu where the network manager is no longer present?
<al-maisan> One of my machines seems afflicted with bug #723482; when I try SysRq-i as described in comment #24 I only get to the SysRq HELP string ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723482 in mountall (Ubuntu) "system hangs on boot after updates from 2011-02-22" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723482
<al-maisan> do I need to hold some other key while doing this e.g. ALT or CTRL?
<susundberg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<susundberg> 'Ctrl'+'Alt'+'SysRq'+key
<susundberg> also this seems pretty nice: http://www.slackwiki.org/SysRq
<al-maisan> hmm .. the wikipedia article says: "The key combination consists of Alt, SysRq and another key.."
<yofel> that's alt+print+<key> for most keyboards, but might be different for some
<al-maisan> susundberg and yofel : thanks, that works.
<susundberg> Actually, my keyboard has even print 'Sys Rq'!
<susundberg> wow
<mondi> can anyone help me with browsing my disks
<Fjodor> mondi: Btw., though, when responding to a person, it's a good idea to prefix the answer with said user's nickname. xchat and possibly other clients have auto-completion for that ;-)
<mondi> Fjodor, i am a bit rusty after not using irc for a while
<Fjodor> mondi: But still, I can't help, whereas people in here might be able to tell you if there are known issues with nautilus at the moment ;-)
<Fjodor> mondi: And no harm done - it's just more convenient that way ;-)
<mondi> looks like this place is dad. i should come when its day time for US i guess
<rumpe1> mondi, just ask  a more specific question
<mondi> rumpe1, i cant open any disks from places menu, it opens a blank window and tells me its not responding after sometime
<rumpe1> mondi, where are the disks? remote? give more infos
<mondi> rumpe1, its in my computer.
<rumpe1> mondi, does mouting/listing via terminal work?
<mondi> rumpe1, its already mounted. i just cant open it. i tried to open an external usb disk too. same problem
<mondi> rumpe1, this happened after i installed 2.6.38-5-generic kernel
<rumpe1> mondi, does it work with an older kernel?
<mondi> rumpe1, it works for a while and then its the same thing again
<mondi> rumpe1, the oldest i have is 2.6.38-3
<rumpe1> hm...  have you checked smart-status?
<mondi> rumpe1, no
<mondi> rumpe1, how do i do that
<rumpe1> gnome-disk-utility
<rumpe1> also check dmesg and syslog logs....
<rumpe1> what filesystem(s) btw.?
<mondi> let me check
<mondi> rumpe1, it says Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<mondi> HPFS/NTFS
<rumpe1> maybe the ntfs-partitions weren't shut down in the right way and are locked
<rumpe1> you maybe have to use force-option for mounting them
<mondi> ic
<rumpe1> e.g. mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdaX /media/mountpoint -o force
<rumpe1> i personally don't use ntfs... maybe there are some risks involved
<rumpe1> i recommend to google "mount unclean ntfs ubuntu" ... or something like that .. for more informations
<mondi> thanks
<rumpe1> mondi, i am still not sure, if that's the reason for your problems
<rumpe1> you shouldn't be able to mount them the usual way if that's the case
<rumpe1> hm
<proti> morning
<hype> hi
<hype> i have some questions concerning Natty and gtk3: is it possible to run gtk3 properly on Natty? Will i see 3 choices of sessions: classic, gnome3 and unity?
<ChogyDan> hype: I heard gnome3 was delayed   but take that with a grain of salt
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> I dared to reboot :(
<Ian_Corne> now only nouveau works
<KuKuNut> how can I disable akonadi from starting?  I still have to manually stop it everytime
<yofel> KuKuNut: I would believe setting StartServer=false in ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc will do that
<KuKuNut> yofel: thaks. will check it out. btw it's not shown in startup/session in syssettings. :(
<KuKuNut> yofel: .config? not .kde?
<yofel> I believe it's not an autostart application but it's triggered by the kde startup
<yofel> KuKuNut: akonadi isn't part of KDE - thus .config
<KuKuNut> yofel: interesting..all the while I thought it was a kde thing..
<yofel> well, it is somewhat, but doesn't depend on it
<KuKuNut> yofel: noticed phonon is no longer part of the iso. could you enlighten us why so?
<yofel> o.O? I didn't notice that
<KuKuNut> yofel: well in thge manifest it's not
<KuKuNut> *the
<yofel> ask in #kubuntu-devel, I don't know much about the iso seeds
<kenta> Hi. I'm running 11.04. when running "apt-get update" all the lines has "Ign" prefix. havent gotten a update in days.
<yofel> try to switch to another mirror
<KuKuNut> yofel: wait .. it looks like phonon is just a meta pkg now. jumped the gun here..but it's now phonon-backend-gstreamer
<kenta> good idea, yofel. now i got 172 mb of updates
<kenta> thanks
<KuKuNut> when will eric5 be in the repo?
<yofel> KuKuNut: natty+1 probably
<KuKuNut> yofel: is there a ppa?
<yofel> haven't looked for one
<KuKuNut> google didn't see any.
<Pici> Use  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas to search
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 20 minutes!
<lcb> Hi. how can I add VirtualBox repository for Natty? (trying to registerimage and tells me the version i have -from natty -is outdated)
<charlie-tca> virtualbox-ose is up-to-date in natty repositories
<lcb> I mean.. is there a repository for natty? (since the only one i get is from maverick)
<charlie-tca> won't be one until natty releases
<lcb> charlie-tca, so, that means latest registerimage is not recognizing that one as latest...
<rumpe1> lcb, in partner-repositories i guess
<charlie-tca> I have been using the ose version, and it works
<lcb> rumpe1, only for maverick
<charlie-tca> Normally, the Virtualbox repository for puel version is not updated until final release.
<rumpe1> lcb, ah... ok
<lcb> charlie-tca, indeed - virtualbox. did you try to register an image?
<charlie-tca> I used it this morning
<lcb> charlie-tca, registerimage? :o
<charlie-tca> no, I did not regtister an image, I just ran 4 installs in it
<lcb> i just gor the jar file and it gives me that warning/error tough
<lcb> ok...
<lcb> charlie-tca, the ose works fine. only if you want to register and install an image you'll get that. so... wait :)
<charlie-tca> okay
<smoser> anyone know how i change switch to (or from) compiz in natty ?
<smoser> i swear it used to be in system-> preferences -> appearance, but i dont see it there any more.
<yofel> smoser: should be possible in classic desktop I think. Unity requires compiz
<smoser> i'm in classic desktop.
<smoser> i am without compiz right now, can't figure out how to turn it on
<coz_> smoser,   try  compiz --replace ccp & disown from terminal
<smoser> why disown ? just curious
<smoser> (i know what it does)
<coz_> smoser,  well you can try it without pushing it into the background
<smoser> coz_, so where is the setting that woudl do that ? (it did work, i'm in compiz now). how would i go back though ?
<smoser> (and it seems to have fixed the drawing issues that were annoying me.
<coz_> smoser,   well when you logged into  classic gnome , did you use the (no effects) option just classic gnome?
<coz_> smoser,  it probably should have started with the classic gnome session option
<smoser> i think just classic desktop
<coz_> smoser,   not sure if anything has changed ,, I have to reinstall natty to find out
<smoser> but i do have some prefs stored somewhere which woudl indicate that i dont want compiz
<smoser> as i generally dont like it
<coz_> smoser,  I am a bit confused,,  you dont want compiz running?
<smoser> normally i dont. and it was not running.
<coz_> smoser,  if that's the case... log out then log into   classic gnome ( no effects)  session
<Fluttershy> how do I make the menu stop auto-hiding?
<coz_> smoser,   you can start compiz the same way  even in that session or stop with with metacity --replace
<smoser> but in 2d mode, since last upgradae i parts of windows left on the screen when i switch desktops.  i wanted to see if compiz "fixed" that. it did.
<smoser> coz_, thanks for the 'metacity --replace' and the help.
<coz_> Fluttershy,  open ccsm and the unity compiz plugin and disable autohide.. *i belive it is still in there
<Amaranth> smoser: The prefs from 10.10 to control that are gone afaik so you may be getting compiz if you didn't choose the no effects version
<coz_> smoser,  no problem
<Amaranth> Oh, you've solved it already :)
<smoser> well, s/solved/worked-around/
<smoser> thanks all.
<Fluttershy> coz_: do I need to add the repo?
<coz_> Fluttershy,  for ccsm?   I dont believe so   just sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fluttershy> coz_: already tried
<Fluttershy> says it can't find the package
<coz_> o0
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> Fluttershy,  open synaptic packages manager   hit  Settings/repositories
<coz_> Fluttershy, see if any are disabled in the first and second tabs
<Fluttershy> Fluttershy: Canonical Partners is unchecked, as are Unsupported Updates and the Maverick CD
<coz_> Fluttershy,  this was an upgrade from maverick?
<Fluttershy> yeah
<coz_> Fluttershy,  well the maverick stuff is useless so dont tick that
<Fluttershy> couldn't manage to get a clean install to go through
<coz_> Fluttershy, ah I see
<Fluttershy> so did a clean Maverick install and upgraded instead
<coz_> Fluttershy,  well if you cant find it in the repositories  try here   http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/compizconfig-settings-manager
<Fluttershy> there, installing
<coz_> ah ok
<Fluttershy> coz_: got it, thanks
<coz_> Fluttershy,  cool
<nekto0n> hi there! is ubuntu natty completely broken? after logging in unity evn I can see only wallpaper
<coz_> nekohayo,  that has happened to me several times... right click desktop create a launcher for the terminal
<coz_> nekohayo,   then in the terminal    gnome-panel & disown
<nekohayo> nekto0n you mean
<coz_> sorry
<nekohayo> :)
<coz_> nekto0n,  that has happened to me several times... right click desktop create a launcher for the terminal
<coz_> <coz_> nekohayo,   then in the terminal    gnome-panel & disown
<coz_> nekto0n,  that is for classic gnome.. it may work in unity not sure ,, I havent tried it
<coz_> nekto0n,  which video card do you have ... nvidia?
<nekto0n> coz_, intel i965
<coz_> ah ok
<nekto0n> coz_, i'll reboot and give it another try
<coz_> ok
<soreau> I am trying to install natty from a live session but the installer just sits there with busy cursor after pressing forward
<nekto0n> can connman applet connect to hidden AP? seems to have been broken
<e01> soreau, how long?
<soreau> e01: forever
<charlie-tca> soreau: images are broken still
<charlie-tca> they should be working tomorrow
<soreau> yes I'm looking for the fix
<soreau> I patched in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/572185/ but it's still doing the same thing
<vivid> soreau, the mini net installer is working
<soreau> vivid: How do you use that?
<vivid> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<vivid> burn it and put it in the cd drive
<soreau> vivid: Will it be a full blown install after updates?
<vivid> yes, it simply installs from the network instead of a cd live session
<vivid> if you have a fast connection.....it will be faster than downloading the cd installer and then upgrading
<vivid> substitue installer-i386 for installer-amd64 in the link if you want a 64bit system
<MK`> Is this the unstable channel?
<Daekdroom> Is it only here or did X.org break in the last update?
<yofel> MK`: this is the channel for the development release
<MK`> Ok. I was wondering how well GNOME Shell/Nautilus works in 11.04
<yofel> natty won't have gnome3
<vivid> unity sure looks like it borrowed some of the ideas :p
<MK`> Ah; I use 10.10 now, if I upgrade when time comes will it cease working?
<yofel> as I don't use it I can't give an answer to that, but there's a PPA from the gnom3-team with packages for gnome3
<noob> will the legacy panel system be avail in natty ?? by default ? and is unity a good replacement till now or it needs more work in natty+1
<yofel> noob: gnome 2.32 will be availble as classic gnome by default
<MK`> I just switched to Ubuntu last week after over a decade of Windows so I am not too attached to any GUI yet, I was just curious
<yofel> ah, I can't really give you any pointers there as I myself use KDE, not gnome
<noob> yofel, but gnome 2.32 is shipped in maverick .. i talk about natty
<MK`> Alright
<yofel> noob: natty ships gnome 2.32 too
<MK`> I used KDE once in Mandrake Linux a few years ago
<noob> why not gnome 3.0
<yofel> noob: no idea, the developers decided not ot
<yofel> *not to
<MK`> but I couldn't get Linux to recognize my modem so I switched back to windows
<yofel> MK`: true, old 56k modems rarely have linux drivers, and the kernel developers don't really care about those
<MK`> yeah
<noob> so natty will be shipped with gnome 2.32 and unity ? am i right
<yofel> mine here doesn't work either, thankfully I don't need it
<yofel> noob: yes
<ior3k> anyone here using emacs and anything.el? Since I installed anything.el, emacs is segfaulting left and right for me
<psusi> yofel: afaik, only the crappy "winmodems" had problems with drivers, and I think even those were sorted eventually.  A real modem doesn't need a driver beyond the standard serial port driver
<yofel> no idea, I'm talking about the integrated one in my thinkpad
<psusi> I have no idea either, I stopped caring about modems around 1999 ;)
<yofel> I only have a use for it when I'm in another country, but then I just use windows
<psusi> but iirc, vendors started to get cheap and stopped supplying real modems and just used what amounted to a sound card with a phone jack attached and supplied software to implement a virtual modem
<yofel> which is the case for mine I think
<Ian_Corne> anyone tried nvidia with the new xupdates ?
<yofel> I didn't see any X updates today
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> the updates of a while ago
<yofel> nvidia 270.29 works with x-server 1.10rc2
<Fluttershy> hmm
<Fluttershy> any idea why I'm only getting File (with just Close) for all programs in the menu?
<BUGabundo> evening
<guntbert> hi BUGabundo
<cg2916> i need help with a booting error
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<guntbert> cg2916: shall we guess or will you tell us some details?
<cg2916> details
<charlie-tca> I think guessing is more fun
<cg2916> i burned natty alpha 2 to a live cd
<cg2916> i see the purple screen with the two icons, i hit enter, then i hit enter on Try Without Making CHanges
<cg2916> it freezes
 * charlie-tca is braindead after this weekend. Can't get nothing to work again
<charlie-tca> cg2916: what video card do you have?
<cg2916> hang on
<cg2916> charlie-tca: it appears as Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chopset Family under display adapters
<cg2916> chipset*
<charlie-tca> I thought intel worked now
<cg2916> guess not
<cg2916> does the video card matter THAT much?
<charlie-tca> When you start the cd, hit a key to bring up the menu, select the language, then hit F6, highlight nomodeset, and hit enter twice. See if that helps
<charlie-tca> yes, it matters that much
<charlie-tca> You should see two symbols at the bottom of the purple screen, hit a key then
<cg2916> ok
<cg2916> let me restart
<charlie-tca> Of course, there is always the wait few days things, too, since alpha3 will be coming out this week
<cg2916> i didn
<cg2916> it didn't work
<cg2916> charlire-tca; didn't work
<cg2916> charlie-tca: didn't work
<cg2916> anybody here
<charlie-tca> I don't know then, except to try tomorrows natty image.
<cg2916> ok
<cg2916> i'll re-burn the disk
<charlie-tca> It has more stuff that works
<cg2916> will today's work?
<charlie-tca> Just don't burn the image from today
<cg2916> is it broken?
<charlie-tca> no, todays image is broken
<cg2916> ok
<cg2916> yesterday's? i'm really eager
<charlie-tca> nope, broken all week
<cg2916> wow, what's wrong?
<cg2916> do the daily images really provide anything new?
<charlie-tca> It is a development version, so, yes, many things change constantly
<charlie-tca> from alpha2 to alpha3, things are actually working
<cg2916> ok. i was wondering if i should zsync with the risk of possible lockout
<charlie-tca> the dock has launchers in it, the menu might be working, etc
<charlie-tca> yup, zsync works well.
<charlie-tca> I use it everyday
<cg2916> but, if i zsync the daily image, won't i get problems?
<charlie-tca> nope
<cg2916> well, for this week?
<charlie-tca> It just won't install today
<cg2916> oh, ok
<cg2916> well, thanks
<cg2916> btw, how to you like ubuntu
<charlie-tca> it will still sync, zsync doesn't care if it installs or not
<charlie-tca> heh, I don't
<charlie-tca> I use Xubuntu, but I test both Ubuntu and Xubuntu images
<cg2916> ok
<charlie-tca> :-)
<cg2916> i'd prefer GNOME
<charlie-tca> Then you can use the "classic desktop" session when you login
<cg2916> ok
<cg2916> now, how will i know if the daily image works tomorrow
<cg2916> charlie-tca: hello?
<cg2916> hey, jeiworth
<jeiworth> h
<jeiworth> hi
<cg2916> have you tried the alpha 2 yet?
<jeiworth> no, actually i am lagging behind in the 11.04, haven't tried anything yet *fg*
<cg2916> ok, so 10.10
<charlie-tca> cg2916: won't know without trying it, unless you ask me
<cg2916> ok
<cg2916> i'll come here
<charlie-tca> The other workaround is to install 10.10, which works, then upgrade it to natty
<cg2916> ok
<kim0> hey folks, sun-java is stuck at update 22, there's a lot of fixes in 24, is that gonna be pushed soon
<Fluttershy> is there a way to change the clock to 24h? I can't find an option in dconf-editor
<Fluttershy> er, never mind, found it
<yofel> kim0: maverick/partner shows 6.24 here
<kim0> yofel: I'm on natty
<kim0> um, how do I enabled that
<yofel> kim0: add maverick partner in software properties, natty/partner is empty until release
<yofel> if you need the deb line:
<yofel> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<kim0> yofel: thanks :)
<kim0> wonder if that's a wise decision
<kim0> I'm left with security holes, and now I wonder if I'll remember reverting back to natty
<coz_> kim0,  well you should easily remember that since you are putting that repo in manually... yes?
<yofel> kim0: you don't need to change it, just add both - the natty version will be greater than the maverick version
<kim0> yofel: good idea ;)
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-01
<BUGabundo> gud naite
<soreau> vivid: I tried the mini.iso from a pen drive but the installer still fails when it goes to start the partitioner.
<sidnei> are the nvidia drivers working now?
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone know status of NVDIA driver or running / installing 11.04 on system with NVIDA card
<yofel> works fine now
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: do you know when it was fixed?  Also what daily build should I use to create a live CD?
<yofel> doesn't matter, since the driver isn't on the disk and you'll get the newest one from the archive
<Spirits-Sight> reason I ask is last time I tryed the ISO for 11.04 I had corrupt type looking screen where it was many many many little blocks and I didn't know if this was fixed
<yofel> ah, I don't use gnome myself so I didn't see that - nivida works fine for me though
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: thanks
<mhall119> does natty's livecd not have the 2d gnome fallback in place?
<mhall119> trying it out in virtualbox and it failed pretty hard
<charlie-tca> todays images are broken
<charlie-tca> they have been all week
<mhall119> I've got it working now, except gSettings keeps crashing and leaving me with an ugly 1990's theme
<charlie-tca> this ?  bug 726889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 726889 in gconf2 (Ubuntu) "gsettings-data-convert crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726889
<mhall119> okay, the super key for calling the unity launcher is nice
<mhall119> I have to try this on my EeePC 701
<charlie-tca> heh
<cpatrick08> i cant get the installer for ubuntu 11.04 to go past preparing to install ubuntu page the one after the localization page
<cpatrick08> stuck on it for 10 minutes
<aberhow> so it appears that i can't add the indicator plugin to my panel in xubuntu? anyone elase have this?
<charlie-tca> aberhow: is the the xfce4-indicator-plugin?
<aberhow> charlie-tca: yup the xfce4-indicator-plugin
<charlie-tca> I did not realize it was packaged already
<aberhow> yup, apparently
<aberhow> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/source/natty/xfce/xfce4-indicator-plugin
<soreau> Can anyone help me install natty? I cannot get the partitioner to start. Ubiquity sits with busy cursor and mini.iso net installer 'hangs' when it goes to start the partitioner too.
<nit-wit> soreau, the daily's are broken.
<soreau> nit-wit: Is there a way to install natty?
<nit-wit> soreau, I think it will be resolved soon, I was looking for a earlier part of the release and didn't really find anything.
<soreau> nit-wit: Ok thanks
<soreau> I heard it might be fixed soon but I heard so many things
<soreau> I never tried installing ubuntu before it's official release all these years using it.
<soreau> and the one time I try, it's broke as a joke
<nit-wit> Yeah to many big changes I guess,
<soreau> Oh well, change is good etc
<proti> morning
<repete> Can anyone give me a pointer to a how-to for troubleshooting suspend issues/
<repete> ?
<susundberg> Well it kind of depends on the issues
<repete> I have a new laptop running Natty an want to get some good debugging information
<repete> susundberg, yea, I'm first trying to figure out what log files to explore to see if I can narrow it down
<susundberg> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+suspend+debug
<Konstigt> is it still the xorg 1.10 uploads that breaks starting X? Will this be fixed before alpha3 or is it not happening to the majority of users? The system has a Intel GPU.
<repete> susundberg, I've been trying that haystack, thx. :-)
<repete> Konstigt, should work fine with Intel GPU, afaik
<repete> Konstigt, it is NVidia and ATI w/ the proprietary drivers that breaks w/ Xorg 1.10
<Konstigt> repete: ok.. my system won't start X and Xorg.0.log says it can't load any modules (http://paste.ubuntu.com/571313/)
<Konstigt> but maybe something has broken during some upgrade which I need to manually fix
<susundberg> repete: isnt the second link ok: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/power/basic-pm-debugging.txt
<susundberg> And always you can check the distributed documentation: /usr/share/doc/pm-utils/README.debugging
<repete> Konstigt, your log says the modules don't exist for some reason.  Try `sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel`
<repete> susundberg, hmmm... I stand corrected.  I've been searching for "suspend troubleshooting ubuntu".  Thx for the pointer.
 * repete is a bit embarrassed
<Konstigt> repete: thanks for the tip, I'll look into that possibility. just assumed they couldn't load because of mismatch with Xorg 1.10..
<susundberg> repete: np, have fun while debugging!
<repete> Konstigt, don't think so.  I'm using a laptop w/ Intel graphics and have no such problems.
<repete> susundberg, it's always a joy. ;-)
<coz_> hey all
<jml> I'm getting 404s when upgrading, (update-manager 1:0.146.1).
<mvo> jml: 404 for what url?
<jml> mvo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.146.1_all.deb for example
<jml> (there are seven others)
<mvo> jml: interessting, this just worked for me, I guess one of the servers we hvae is out of sync
<jml> mvo: I guess I'll try again later in the day.
<jml> mvo: thanks.
<Severian> Howdy.  I have tried the first 2 alphas and neither installed.  I need to use the alternate installer.  Does anyone know if alpha 3 is likely to at least create a bootable system to start testing on?  Don't take this as a complaint.  I know things don't always work during testing and I have reported my problems through launchpad.
<coz_> Severian,   mmm  did you check the md5sums on those cd's and did you check the cd itself ?
<coz_> md5sum on iso rather
<Severian> I checked the sha256sums.  Everything was fine.  And, yes I checked the CD.  The tests I did were sometimes using VirtualBox and no physical CD was needed.  The bug was not on this end.  It was replicated acros at least 4 machines.
<Severian> I saw bug.  It was different bugs on alpha1 and alpha2.  alpha1 had video problems on hardware not rated for unity.  Alpha2 won't finish the install because grub fails to write.
<coz_> Severian,  ooo whoa...  I will have to redonwload an iso and try it to see if there is an issue,,, so far I have not had issues with installation  with the daily builds
<Severian> Are you using the alternate installer, coz_
<coz_> Severian,  no I actually used the live cd for it
<coz_> Severian,  although I will download the alternate dialy build to check
<coz_> if there is an alternate daily ,,, let me check
<Severian> I think I tried the live CD, but maybe not.  It is not useful for me, so I don't usually mess with it.
<coz_> yeah there's an alternate one as well for daily
<coz_> Severian,  well... 2 months it will be released then most likely the minimal install cd will be available
<Severian> I was debating about trying the daily alternate cd.  I have 2 machines I use just for Ubuntu testing on new releases.  But, they have been quiet this release cycle.  I just wanted to see if there were any reports of success before I went ahead.  I have tried the install with Alpha 2 many times.
<coz_> Severian,  I have 11.04 on one of my machines from a daily build live cd already,,, its functioning well
<coz_>  Severian of , as you know.. there are always glitches :)
<proti> hggdh: morning.
<coz_> morning
<Severian> coz_,Thank you.  I am asking about the alternate installer.  I can't use the live CD.  It won't produce a usable system for me.  Usable here means one that meets my needs, not that it boots.
<coz_> Severian,  understood... well... I am most likely going to try the alternate,, but so far I havent .. I am sure someone here uses it
<proti> I used to.
<proti> For LVM and raid.
<coz_> too bad there is not minimal install cd prior to release
<proti> I prefer netboot / netinstall cd.
<coz_> proti,  I have not tried that yet
<Severian> Maybe they will be so kind as to let me know if it worked for them.  I need the encrypted filesystems and non ext filesystems.  I frequently try LVM, but so far, no release has got that down quite right.  I want a pretty complicated setup, and it is beyond what is tested for.
<proti> Severian: What do you want to achieve?
<coz_> Severian,   then hanging out here is probably your best shot at getting this answered ..yes?
<Severian> Ideally, I would hace three primary partitions. /boot would be ext2.  an encrypted swap next, and then an encrypted LVM.  Or, maybe just encrypted filesystems in an LVM.  My root would be JFS or btrfs
<Severian> I don't do them all the same, because I am testing combinations.  But, I have a few basics, like to encrypt as much as I can and avout ext3 and ext4.
<hype> hi there
<Severian> avout -> avoid
<Severian> I alway hear it is best to avoid the hype.
<hype> just wondering, from those running natty, is it possible to run gnome3 into a normal desktop session ? (ie no unity, and if possible, no gnome shell)
<proti> Severian: Use the netinstall cdimage.
<hype> Severian, dont listen to what people say, just follow what you think ^^
<Severian> I'll try the netinstall.  It is dated 28 Feb.
<proti> Severian: 2 tips -> when choosing language (first panel of the installer) choose to go back and select low priority to debconf questions.
<proti> It'll give you full control.
<Severian> proti, are you the kind of person who tweaks everything, or are the defaults not all well chosen?  I'll follow your advice, but I have a feeling I'll be answering a lot of questions.
<proti> Yes, but unfortunately, the important questions are stored as low priority.
<proti> Like woud you like separate filesystems....
<proti> would*
<Severian> OK.  Thanks.
<proti> hggdh: A follow up to bug 723482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723482 in mountall (Ubuntu) "system hangs on boot after updates from 2011-02-22" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723482
<proti> Happens only when upgrading from maverick.
<proti> Reduced the problem to those 4 packages -> libc6, linux-image, grub, mountall
<proti> grub-pc*
<jml> mvo: all good now.
<hype> is there away to activate "indirect rendering" for compiz? i used to use fusion-icon to do that, but it's not instalalble on natty
<coz_> hype,   compiz --replace --indirect-rendering ccp &    ?
<hype> thanks coz_ !
<hype> feels much better now
<coz_> cool
<jml> now I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/573899/
<hype> is there a way to start compiz automatically with the options?
<jml> (sagdu == sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<coz_> hype,  not sure of the best way but you could set that as a start up application
<coz_> hype,  or create a launcher
<hype> okok , i'll for a start script
<hype> i'll go*
<hype> merci coz_
<mvo> thanks jml
<coz_> hype,   pas de probleme
<Ian_Corne> ok laptop is broken now :p
<soreau> Are the natty images installable today?
<hype> soreau, there has been some big updates to ubiquity, so try again http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-live-cd-will-let-you-upgrade-to.html
<soreau> hype: Thanks a lot
<Pici> Oh neat, upgrade support.
<soreau> meh, I could do without that. I actually need the partitioner to *start* to do anything useful
<hype> soreau, you can try in a VM, as it failed in vmware for me too
<hype> so if it works in vmware, you're good to go :)
<soreau> hype: I'd rather just try it for real
<soreau> no since in messing around with a vm
<hype> enjoy :)
 * soreau is on natty live session running since a couple days now
<hype> arf
<soreau> and still can't figure out how to install the damn thing :p
<hype> i did upgrade from maverick as installer failed ^^
<hype> install maverick, then upgrade
<soreau> hmm, that might be an idea
<soreau> just install maverick and upgrade it
<hype> install maverick, then just start "update-manager -d"
<hype> 2h later, you're done :D
<soreau> indubitably :)
<hype> you can use the "create a bootable disk" using a maverick iso from your live session
<hype> (if you have a spare usb key)
<soreau> I have a spare key but it's only 500mb
<soreau> It has the mini.iso live net installer where the partitioner also fails
 * soreau reboots into maverick to resort natty
<soreau> back
<dannyLopez> hi
<dannyLopez> how I can update to natty?
<dannyLopez> anybody?
<charlie-tca> dannyLopez: Start by reading the release notes as referenced in the topic: Alpha 2 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<genii-around> Weird. Whenever I open firefox, other apps are segfaulting.
<soreau> update-manager -d showed nothing in maverick so I'm doing it the old fashioned way with sources.list and dist-upgrade
<arand> I don't know if they disable it initially and haven't enabled it yet...
<soreau> The partitioner is broken in natty for whatever reason
<genii-around> soreau: You didn't use: sudo do-release-upgrade -d                 ?
<soreau> genii-around: nope
<soreau> never heard of that one
<soreau> looks like a script
<soreau> yep, python
<soreau> If my method explodes maybe I'll try that nest
<soreau> next*
<Daekdroom> This is so unfair. During this short time evdev broke my X server I learned that FF4 looks prettier in Win7 than in Natty :(
<nemo> Daekdroom: erm
<nemo> Daekdroom: that can be mitigated to some extent
<Daekdroom> I'm talking bout default
<Daekdroom> Tho Ubuntu ships FF by default and Win7 doesn't :p
<nemo> yeah, but adding an addon isn't too painful
<nemo> unfortunately ubuntu is unlikely to ship a menu button addon
<nemo> of course, the theme you pick matters too
<nemo> firefox theme if using firefox buttons, or ubuntu theme if using system ones
<nemo> aaaand the persona, if any
<wzssyqa> lo-menubar shows all ???? ???
<wzssyqa> for Chinese
<Aikar> the biggest difference is firefox on windows 7 has a chrome appearence with tabs in the title bar, where as ubuntu doesnt
<Konstigt> could someone please look at bug #720281 and tell if I have done everything that is expected of me for the bug to continue it's process?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 720281 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] Power manager is unable to determine battery status" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720281
<genii-around> Weird. kubuntu-debug-installer-dbg is installed but when KDE Crash Handler itself crashes, says that debug libraries for drkonqi are not installed
<genii-around> Running 64bit Natty , Kubuntu ppa. kubuntu-debug-installer-dbg is installed but when KDE Crash Handler itself crashes, says that debug libraries for drkonqi are not installed. Usually it is plasma crashing first, then the crash handler itself goes
<genii-around> Oops, sorry meant for #kubuntu-devel
<nemo> Daekdroom: http://m8y.org/tmp/natty_ff.png http://m8y.org/tmp/natty_ff2.png  - that's with no firefox specific themes and default ubuntu theme for buttons...
<nemo> Daekdroom: 2nd one uses a quick persona
<nemo> Daekdroom: I think it looks better than default settings
<nemo> oh. and using an addon for the firefox menu in the lower right
<nemo> in this case, personal menu 5.0
<nemo> my SO's laptop uses another one for firefox 4 under ubuntu, has the menu in upper left, next to back button
<nemo> she also uses a panda persona
<Daekdroom> nemo, latest firefox build has black tab and navigation bar by default
<nemo> Daekdroom: pretty sure it is just using your system theme
<nemo> you must be on a dark theme
<nemo> I didn't change the ubuntu default
<nemo> Daekdroom: and, even though it inherits that colour, you can still use a dark persona too...
<nemo> the animated lightning one looks kinda cool, but I think it'd be distracting after a while.
<nemo> maybe occasionally.
<ubuntu_> i cant install kubuntu with the daily image from 20110301.3
<Daekdroom> nemo, I'm using ambiance
<Daekdroom> nemo, It's a very recent change
<Daekdroom> It grabs metacity's colour instead of GTK
<cpatrick08> i cant install kubuntu with the daily image from 20110301.3
<nemo> Daekdroom: hmmm
<nemo> Daekdroom: I use nightlies
<nemo> but I haven't tweaked any of my settings
<nemo> sooo. gonna update my nightly and restart
<nemo> I bet it looks the same, w/ persona disabled
<Daekdroom> nemo, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/firefox-4-improves-appearance-in-ubuntu/
<nemo> oh wait
<nemo> Daekdroom: are you using Unity?
<Daekdroom> nemo, that too, but it looks like that as well in classic gnome
<nemo> compiz keeps losing window chrome on me in natty :(
<nemo> Daekdroom: hm. you're right. that's not a bad default at all
<nemo> lemme disable stuff
<nemo> huh...
<nemo> does not look like that for me in my current profile, even with personal menu disabled. hmmm.
<nemo> (I have minefield button in bottom right still)
 * nemo tries a clean profile
<nemo> ah.
<nemo> yep. in a clean profile if I disable menubar it does look like that
<nemo> nifty
<nemo> Daekdroom: ok. that *is* an improvement...
<nemo> I'm going to have to wipe stuff out of my profile. I like the default appearance better
<nemo> (well, once I turn off menu bar, remove home button, and set small icons...)
<nemo> kinda prefer tabs below, but not enough to change it.
<cpatrick08> i cant install kubuntu with the daily image from 20110301.3
<nemo> oh. cool. if I change it, menu button stays
<nemo> on the other hand, I lose the dark colour
<nemo> eh. tabs on top it is
<nemo> cpatrick08: no clue, personally, but if you want me to guess, will need more detail on "can't install"
<cpatrick08> it is stuck on the preparing to install kubuntu after the localization page and ubiquity version is 2.5.21
<cpatrick08> @nemo it is stuck on the preparing to install kubuntu after the localization page and ubiquity version is 2.5.21
<nemo> cpatrick08: oh. are you using a flash drive?
<cpatrick08> yes
<nemo> cpatrick08: check your xsession errors and do an fdisk -l on the flash drive
<nemo> pastebin the latter
<cpatrick08> how would i check my xsession errors
<cpatrick08> i am running from the flash drive right now do i need to do that while not running from it
<nemo> cpatrick08: no. you can do this all from a terminal
<nemo> to view xsession errors, type, oh...
<nemo> less ~/.xsession-errors
<nemo> then shift G to jump to the bottom
<nemo> what I'm looking for are gparted errors
<nemo> for the flash drive...
<nemo> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<nemo> it will probably be /dev/sdb if you only have one HD
<nemo> cpatrick08: there is a frequently reported bug on this with a (relatively) simple fix
<nemo> in fact, I plan to notify a few bugs I found when trying to find the real bug, that they are dupes and there is a fix
<cpatrick08> oh ok what is the link to the bug
<nemo> haven't found it yet
<nemo> but post your fdisk -l please
<nemo> also, this bug is not natty-specific
<nemo> it is a bug in parted I think
<nemo> with weird disc layouts
<cpatrick08> fdisk http://pastebin.com/ycHA8fBU
<nemo> damn :(
<nemo> so much for that theory
<nemo> cpatrick08: anything in xsession errors?
<edgy> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-meta/kubuntu-desktop_1.217_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<edgy> why am I getting these?
<edgy> sorry I should say hi first ;)
<proti> update again.
<edgy> proti: I updated 10 times just now ;)
<edgy> proti: the package is really not there
<proti> It's there.
<proti> edgy: have a look with a browser
<proti> edgy: not sorry. the dir listing says it's there.
<proti> But getting it says 404.
<cpatrick08> @nano xsession error http://pastebin.com/Y85xjCPG
<cpatrick08> @nemo http://pastebin.com/Y85xjCPG
<nemo> cpatrick08: nothing jumps out at me, sorry.
<edgy> proti: I browsed to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-meta/ and the package version 217 is not thre. 216 is there
<nemo> although you could perhaps try running the installer in a terminal, and see if any errors appear the instant it hangs up
<proti> edgy: It used to. It's there on the mirrors.
<proti>  wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-meta/kubuntu-desktop_1.217_amd64.deb
<proti> works
<edgy> proti: so this means what?
<proti> Use a mirror.
<edgy> proti: may be they removed it because they figured out a serious problem?
<proti> I don't think so.
<proti> It's a meta-package.
<proti> It does not holds any file by itself.
<proti> Only deps.
<cpatrick08> @nemo that is ok you tried your best
<proti> edgy: If there was a problem, they would'nt remove it. They produce a newer package.
<edgy> proti: thanks for the clarification. actually the package is _now_ there ;)
<proti> Transient problem then.
<Daekdroom> Does anyone know if the GNOME3 ppa is installing alright?
<edgy> now I am getting: dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 39618 package 'libreoffice-help-en-gb':
<edgy>  'Conflicts' field, reference to 'liblucene2-java': error in version: version number does not start with digit
<edgy> proti: any hint?
<hype> hey
<hype> does anyone know how to deactivate the ability to maximize a window just by dragging it to the top of the screen?
<edgy> hype: don't drag it to the top of screen ;)
<BUGabundo> and here we go for another spin :(
<BUGabundo> got layed off today
<guntbert> BUGabundo: sorry to hear
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> I'm a capable guy
<BUGabundo> I'm sure ill find something quickly
<BUGabundo> or at least I hope
<BUGabundo> so if anyone knows of a job opening for a sysadmin, please let me know
 * guntbert is keeping his fingers crossed
<Konstigt> could someone please look at bug #720281 and tell if I have done everything that is expected of me for the bug to continue it's process?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 720281 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] Power manager is unable to determine battery status" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720281
<espen77> anyone have a wacom board?
<em> do any of you know why Ubuntu would put untrusted packages in the repo?
<rww> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BUGabundo> I tried a daily image today
<BUGabundo> lots and lots of trouble with it
<BUGabundo> FF and chromium crashed on some Font
<BUGabundo> network applet crashed too
<charlie-tca> did you get the latest spin? no, they are being rebuilt again...
<BUGabundo> and the integration of the Menu bar with the Gnome Panel is too much OSX
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: it was this morning daily
<charlie-tca> that was not good
<charlie-tca> we are up to the second respin now
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> got to love ISO testing, huh?
<BUGabundo> meh
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, I don't know if I love of if I hate the integration.
<Daekdroom> if it wasn't so buggy with unity, I'd probably love it.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but still strange to mee
<Daekdroom> Switching workspaces make a menu of the other workspace show up in there.
<BUGabundo> kept looking where the bar was
<BUGabundo> and since it kept changing per app
<BUGabundo> was even worse
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> I got over that by having only one window per work space
<Daekdroom> and witching with Super+e
<charlie-tca> I could see that
<Daekdroom> *switching
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Daekdroom> It's not that bad, but it freezes too much in the process.
<Daekdroom> and if Dash shows up by accident? You're doomed.
<BUGabundo> I find it funny that I don't have that on my current install
<BUGabundo> probably missing some package
<Daekdroom> firefox-globalmenu perhaps
<Daekdroom> I'm using it straight from the PPA
<Daekdroom> but I don't think it'd cause that
<charlie-tca> hm, I did something wrong again. My fast boot in natty is up to about 2 minutes ;-)
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-02
<arand> I'm getting erros (couldn't locate) for the unity and unity-2d-panel package, is something up with that?
<BUGabundo> night
<cpatrick08> i get this error message when updating kubuntu natty E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<cpatrick08> 404 Not Found
<cpatrick08> E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages
<matt-vaio> I am sick of unity for now. until it's bugs are worked out, I want to use gnome again, and there is no gnome-desktop related startup option. Any ideas?
<rww> matt-vaio: There's an option for "classic" GNOME on the login screen. Try that.
 * rww isn't using natty, can't help much more than that pointer
<matt-vaio> rww, thanks but that still didn't work for me
<Ampelbein> cpatrick08: you have some ppa in your sources that doesn't provide packages for it
<rww> matt-vaio: odd. Did you still get Unity anyway, or did you get a broken GNOME desktop?
<syn-ack> Good evening.
<matt-vaio> well, I did a straight upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04a. everything was smooth.
<matt-vaio> and gnome was perfect :)
<syn-ack> matt-vaio, it's generally better if you do a fresh install of the OS when you want to run the development version. Though, the upgrade process has become a lot less painful as it was in the past
<matt-vaio> I understand that. the problem is, when I fresh installed, I accidentally set the grub partition in my win7 partition:(((
<matt-vaio> and then my hardware got messed up, and now through a series of events, my laptop doesn't suspend anymore, it hibernates instead which is a dread for school. end of spam:>.
<matt-vaio> syn-ack, I'll have to. I'll lose all my backups and stuff, but w/e.
<matt-vaio> ty
<syn-ack> matt-vaio, Do what I do
<syn-ack> keep your /~ on it's own partition
<syn-ack> that way, when you do have to do that, you're not nuking the entire install. Only the system partition
<matt-vaio> yea, with 10.10, they added that choice thing. and out of curiosity, I did it differently:P
<matt-vaio> which cost me
<syn-ack> They've had it like that since Warty.
<matt-vaio> well, choice wise, not advanced properties and stuff.
<matt-vaio> I've figured out the partitioning stuff already, so it isn't hard.
<syn-ack> Hell, it's been like that since I started using linux back in '98 :P
<matt-vaio> meh, I just started using it a year ago.
<MTecknology> Yay.... natty go breaky
<syn-ack> Dude, tell me about it
<syn-ack> with less than a month to go, I'm surprised that we're only in A2... Though, I've not beta tested in quite a while
<MTecknology> how can you beta test without a beta release?
<syn-ack> You know what I mean. :P
<MTecknology> ah....
<MTecknology> It's be that broke it - by removing initramfs-tools from the system :P
<syn-ack> ugh
<syn-ack> breaky breaky
<easthero> hi, all. ubuntu10.10 how to upgrade to natty? when upgrade python2.6 to python2.7 , always failed
<susundberg> Good morning
<susundberg> Was there some know issue with latest updates -- i updated about 14h ago and now when i reboot i have no networking -- network manager shows red cross and the 'wired' connection is grayd out
<susundberg> manual setting of network (ifconfig ...) works fine
<susundberg> ah: [1299048457.420478] [main.c:701] main(): failed to start the DHCP manager: no usable DHCP client could be found..
<susundberg> Why I cant find bug assosiated with this
<Ampelbein> susundberg: there was no update to network-manager in the last days
<susundberg> Any ideas where the issue came from? I am very sure i didnt manually remove dhcp client
<susundberg> Here are latest changes from history.log: http://susundberg.pastebin.com/bKvEyEFA
<susundberg> There is for example: isc-dhcp-common:amd64 (4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu3, 4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu4)
<Ampelbein> susundberg: yeah, that should be bug 724556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 724556 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Natty) "[Natty] isc-dhcp update breaks network connection" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724556
<Ampelbein> susundberg: -ubuntu5 got published on 24th february
<susundberg> Mhh what does 'fix released' mean -- fix is available but its not yet on repos?
<Ampelbein> susundberg: no, fix released=fix is in repository.
<susundberg> (that is Natty main)
<Ampelbein> yeah
<jml> I'm getting this error when upgrading: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574326/
<Ampelbein> susundberg:  the package fixing that bug is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu5, published on 24.feb
<susundberg> So my local mirror is just lagging (as apt-get update says i am up to date)?
<susundberg> (thanks btw)
<Ampelbein> susundberg: what mirror are you on?
<susundberg> http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<susundberg> Well day is just starting in here in Finland so mayby i'll wait for a while ;)
<Ampelbein> susundberg: that mirror should have the files, http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/isc-dhcp/
<Ampelbein> susundberg: you sure you did run apt-get update? ;-)
<Ampelbein> jml: can you file a bug about that upgrade please?
<susundberg> weird. but yes, i did
<jml> Ampelbein: sure. against what?
<susundberg> http://susundberg.pastebin.com/UUPMLE7n
<Ampelbein> jml: udev, please attach relevant log files
<Ampelbein> susundberg: eek, root
<jml> Ampelbein: which log files, do you think?
<Ampelbein> jml: /var/log/apt/term.log, /var/log/dpkg.log, if possible, only include the parts where the error is
<jml> Ampelbein: ok. will do. thanks.
<susundberg> Ampelbein: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/ -- Packages.bz2 contains only ubuntu4
<susundberg> oh mayby i'll wait for a moment
<susundberg> Well you cant run apt-get update as normal user ...
<Ampelbein> susundberg: that's what sudo is for.
<susundberg> Yeah. I just prefer not to prefix my all commands with 'sudo'
<susundberg> but that eagerness to use 'root' certainly originates from debian times ..
<Ampelbein> susundberg: ok. ;-) about the mirror: did you actually get any updates in the last days?
<susundberg> Well dont know, i updated yesterday after some days
<susundberg> but the Packages.bz2 is dated " 24-Feb-2011 "
<Ampelbein> susundberg: yes, that's what makes me wonder
<susundberg> So it seems like it hasnt been really up-to-date ..
<susundberg> Ampelbein: Again, thanks for the help! I consider issue solved :)
<Ampelbein> susundberg: no problem ;-)
<jml> Ampelbein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/727633
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727633 in udev (Ubuntu) "Failed upgrade to udev" [Undecided,New]
<Ampelbein> jml: thanks
<susundberg> Ampelbein: somebody in .fi channel just mentioned that he got 800MB of updates after changing mirror to .se :)
<Zuhaitz> hi
<Zuhaitz> why when i change virtual desktop the background moves with the windows? it have no sense, the virtual desktop is the work desktop, the background should be static, is there a way to change that? thanks
<susundberg> Yes
<Zuhaitz> Can you teld me how, please.
<susundberg> Yeah i was just checking
<Zuhaitz> And, the dock, is configurable? Or, in case that not, will be in the future?
<susundberg> Oh sorry, Kde or Gnome or something else?
<Zuhaitz> Unity
<Zuhaitz> xD
<susundberg> Sorry, don't know -- i would google or search through options
<Zuhaitz> Options... Where? :D
<Clutchless> hey, can anyone help me? i have problem with rhel but nobody wake in there, i believe you guys can help too
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to `apt-get dist-upgrade` a natty chroot, and apport fails to be configured. In /var/log/daemon.log I get:
<alkisg> Mar  2 14:11:11 alkis init: apport pre-start process (15957) terminated with status 1
<alkisg> Mar  2 14:11:11 alkis init: apport post-stop process (15958) terminated with status 1
<alkisg> In apport.postinst there is this call, added by dh_installinit:
<alkisg> invoke-rc.d apport start || exit $?
<alkisg> So the question is, should that invoke-rc.d call succeed, or should the postinst have an `|| true` at that line?
<alkisg> I.e. is it a bug in sysv-rc, meaning that invoke-rc.d should return "true" when inside chroots, or is it a bug in apport?
<tsimpson> in chroots you don't want services to be started/stopped/restarted from invoke-rc.d, so you should create a shell script in /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d with just "exit 101"
<alkisg> tsimpson: and then manually restore that script when the chroot is actually used to boot a pc?
<alkisg> That doesn't sound right, I believe it should be handled automatically
<tsimpson> then use http://paste.ubuntu.com/574434/
<alkisg> tsimpson: it's a nice workaround, but my point is, why should I need a workaround/
<alkisg> Isn't it a bug that needs to be fixed?
<tsimpson> because it's supposed to be user-configurable I guess
<alkisg> Also why `exit 101` instead of `exit 0`?
<tsimpson> it's perfectly possible to have services running from a chroot, it's just that you normally don't wan to
<alkisg> And it should also chain to invoke-rc.d when outside of a chroot
<tsimpson> 101 means something similar to "permission denied"
<alkisg> That would still make the postinst fail though
<tsimpson> invoke-rc.d calls /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d, so no
<alkisg> Also, except from invoke-rc.d, it's a problem with initctl (upstart) calls as well
<tsimpson> oops, I said invoke-rc.d above, I meant policy-rc.d
<alkisg> So if invoke-rc.d is supposed to start services, then it's a bug in apport.postinst, it shouldn't fail on chroots
<tsimpson> * in chroots you don't want services to be started/stopped/restarted from invoke-rc.d, so you should create a shell script in /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d with just "exit 101"
<alkisg> Ah, let me look at policy-rc.d, didn't know about that...
<alkisg> (but it's still a problem with upstart services)
<tsimpson> invoke-rc.d checks with policy-rc.d to see if it should actually do anything
<tsimpson> -> http://people.debian.org/~hmh/invokerc.d-policyrc.d-specification.txt
<tsimpson> I'm not sure how current that is, but it's what I found on google
<alkisg> Got it, we use policy-rc.d on ltsp as well, I just never looked at it. That's a better workaround for invoke-rc.d, but I think a proper fix is still needed
<alkisg> create chroot => install apport => it fails. It just doesn't sound logical that policy-rc.d needs to be created for it not to fail
<alkisg> Thank you though for the nice workaround :)
<alkisg> I reported the apport/upstart problem in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/727785
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727785 in upstart (Ubuntu) "apport fails to be configured in chroots" [Undecided,New]
<platius> looks like my daily live install has gone south. It was almost finished but now is hung on Downloading packages.  Well A3 tomorrow.
<pianoboy3333> is narwhal going to include gnome 3?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<yofel> pianoboy3333: no, natty won't have gnome3
<platius> hmm, I did a reboot while the install was hung. Apparently it installed enough to reboot into natty.
<pianoboy3333> yofel: so I'm guessing october's release will?
<yofel> probably, we'll know after UDS
<BluesKaj> so I assume the Xorg  stack is still broken ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: in what sense?
<BluesKaj> that nvidia driver depnds aren't working, yofel
<yofel> the nvidia driver works fine here by now
<BluesKaj> I'm running an older driver (260.19.06) that seems to be recommended default for my 8400gs . yet my other linux box with the 7600gt uses the newer recommended driver ...strange
 * BluesKaj suspects the 8400gs is a upgraded version od the 6series nvidias
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, the 260 is longer available in natty. if you still have it there's a problem with your apt sources
<ayush_> will kubuntu natty have ubuntu one integration?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I haven't upgraded to 11.04 yet
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I'm in the process
<bjsnider> oh, well, this channel is for natty
<bjsnider> you will get the 270 driver when the process is complete
<BluesKaj> yeah, no kidding, I tried it a few weeks back but both linuxboxes suffered from nvidia /xorg broken depends probs
<BluesKaj> well, I'll know in about 5-6mins, whether Xorg is fixed
<MonkeyDust> folk, i'm running 11.04 in vbox but am unable to open a simple gnome terminal, hints & tips?
<rumpe1> alt-f2 doesn't work?
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+Alt+t to open terminal
<charlie-tca> Other handy Unity shortcuts available at http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/keyboard-shortcuts-in-unity/28087#28087
<dan2> is git broken in natty?
<CarlFK> is there a chance of getting acpiphp added to /etc/modules?
<CarlFK> it seems to be the fix for bug 371434 -Reported by       Eric Shattow       on 2009-05-03
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371434 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI ExpressCard hotplug requires pciehp.pciehp_force=1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371434
<AAA_awright> I'm using the development Ubuntu, the side application bar isn't dissappearing anymore, anyone know what's going on?
<AAA_awright> Anyone know how to turn off compiz effects? Removing the package removed the desktop UI/title bars altogether, not what I'm going for of course
<Ampelbein> !info simple-ccsm | AAA_awright
<ubottu> AAA_awright: simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Ampelbein> AAA_awright: and about the sidebar not disappearing: try rightclicking it.
<Ampelbein> AAA_awright: that should toggle between autohide on/off
<AAA_awright> Right click where? It brings up application icon-specific settings (usually just "Keep in Launcher")
<AAA_awright> The top left corner does nothing
<Ampelbein> AAA_awright: oh, right. I think they removed that. You can change the setting with ccsm
<AAA_awright> >_< I'll check it out real soon then
<xrdodrx> how do I make it so that my app menus go back to how they were before?
<xrdodrx> it's very inconsistent as it doesn't work at all in firefox
<xrdodrx> and displays only "File" in Chrome
<cg2916> hey there, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello
<cg2916> is the daily working?
<charlie-tca> yup
<ActionParsnip> hey guys. how can I edit the item in the shortcuts dialogue please?
<charlie-tca> These dailies are the pre-release images for alpha3, which releases tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> I dont  use evolution or thunderbird and wanted to add a command etc to it to launch a url for webmail etc
<ActionParsnip> I can make a script to be available as an app to achieve it, I just need to know where to add it etc
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-03
<h00k> I have an idea of something that I'd like to report a bug for, but I want to make sure that I'm reporting the correct package.  I am trying komodo-edit (http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit) and it appears to use some sort of wrapper.  The unity dock doesn't appear to handle this correctly.
<h00k> As in, if I try to pin the entry that shows up after I launch it, and re-open using that pinned item, it doesn't actually do anything.
<h00k> "It doesn't actually do anything" meaning that the application doesn't get launched from that unity bar.
<skyjumper> anyone know if empathy can be forced to connect *only* when a vpn is active?
<charlie-tca> create an upstart file in /etc/init and tell it to only empathy if VPN is running, I think
<skyjumper> /etc/init looks like all system wide stuff
<charlie-tca> and you want empathy connecting for a single user, not the whole system?
<charlie-tca> Maybe do it in a bash file then. You could use an if/then for it
<ActionParsnip> quiet in here despite alpha 3 being close
<h00k> Yep.
<h00k> As in, if I try to pin the entry that shows up after I launch it, and re-open using that pinned item, it doesn't actually do anything.
<h00k> er
<h00k> I failed at reposting my question
<charlie-tca> everyone waiting for alpha3 to hit?
<h00k> I have an idea of something that I'd like to report a bug for, but I want to make sure that I'm reporting the correct package.  I am trying komodo-edit (http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit) and it appears to use some sort of wrapper. The unity dock isn't launching from the unity bar after it is pinned, I think it's an issue with the unity launcher bar.
<h00k> or it's not pinning the right...thing
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: not really, all is well here
<h00k> I am getting the occasional xorg/nvidia issue
<h00k> nvidia drivers and unity occasionally make my screens flash...it'd be bad if I had epilepsy :(
<enli> I am upgrading to 11.04. Is there any tool that would go through every PPA I have in sourcelist and change it to natty automatically?
<psusi> yea... sed
<enli> -.-
<psusi> sed -e s/maverick/natty < sources.list > sources.list.new
<enli> good enough, thanks psusi
<modulexploited_> I just tried upgrading my 10.10 version of ubuntu to 11.04.. my battery drained completely and the laptop did shut down.... The upgrade was not complete when this happened... I tried using the recovery console to fix the broken packages... an now when I restart... it says "Checking Battery State" and freezes... I have some very important files on the laptop and encrypted... can someone help me fix this ?
<modulexploited_> rww: can you help me out ?
<modulexploited_> I just tried upgrading my 10.10 version of ubuntu to 11.04.. my battery drained completely.... The upgrade was not complete when this happened... I tried using the recovery console to fix the broken packages... an now when I restart... it says "Checking Battery State" and freezes... I have some very important files on the laptop and encrypted... can someone help me fix this ?
<guihar> modulexploited_: Try this http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<AlanBell> modulexploited_: don't randomly message people please, not everyone is in the same timezone as you, it gets busier later
<bazhang> topic
<coz_> hey all
<xapel> will alpha3 be released today?
<Pici> xapel: thats the plan, isos are still being tested though.
<Pici> You can see their statuses here; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<xapel> Pici: thanx
<enli> When pressed alt+space my window decorator(gtk-window-decorator) crashes with "Could not find frame info \u0008֒	\u0001 in frame type table. Segfault..." What would be logical place to submit this bug?
<enli> I am using latest compiz btw.
<ace__> I just installed 11.04 on my test laptop. Am I the only one finding this hard to get around? It takes forever to get to your apps. It's almost like a step backwards
<enli> ace__: Unity UI? I hate it too.
<ichat> im specially  curious what  xubuntu  will bring...  since the new xfce  has many improements ...
<ace__> enli: I thought it looked great at first, but as I started to use it I couldn't find anything. And then the transparent crap makes it that you don't know what you're clicking on.
<ichat> linux ingenerallis  HAS a real bigg issue at hands  (threatening us though)...
<charlie-tca> ichat: opportunity! alpha3 will be released today. This is a good chance to try it.
<ichat> kde (based on   qt  will suffer since  nokia   is about to drop QT ...
<ace__> charlie-tca: will there be a change in the interface?
<ichat> gnome seems to take ages to finnish...    and   xfce and others are juit not 'that good'
<enli> ace__: I totally agree. I want to switch between my open windows quickly. Like if I have 3 nautilus windows, first I have to click on left side panel, wait for 3 windows to cascade nicely and then switch to the one I am interested in or alt+tab combo. I love the good old bottom panel windows list. So I am back to Ubuntu classic desktop.
<charlie-tca> ace__: compared to ?
<ace__> enli: I agree!
<ace__> charlie-tca: compared to the previous version. This is horrible.
<charlie-tca> ace__: the Xubuntu images are pretty done as far as themes, layouts, etc
<ichat> is xubuntu based new   xfce  4.8  ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<ichat> nice, -  i just hope its as good as they promissed it would be\
<ichat> that may be the first NON lts version ill be using on  other than my own pc's
<hobbsc> i've been forcing myself to use unity in 10.10 for the week
<hobbsc> it's not all bad
<hobbsc> i just need to get some of my mouse gestures/keyboard shortcuts out of muscle memory
<ace__> hobbsc: It's going to be tough on people that are not too computer savvy
<hobbsc> i think i agree
<hobbsc> the icons for different applications aren't always noticably different
<hobbsc> take virtualbox and virt-manager, for example
<hobbsc> not your average "user" applications
<hobbsc> but, they're very similar
<hobbsc> my only other gripe is the clock.  i miss timezones, date+time+weather displays
<hobbsc> i think unity is headed in an interesting direction, but it may not be ready for the public
<hobbsc> change is hard, etc.
<ace__> hobbsc: I just got my wife totally away from Windows. She really loves 10.10. I will not let her update or I'll be spending hours trying to show her how to use it. She will get frustrated and boot to her Windows partition.
<ace__> I agree with the date+time+weather
<hobbsc> my wife and parents both love 10.10
<Pici> You don't need to use Unity.
<hobbsc> and as far as the clock is concerned, at least give me the date displayed with the time
<hobbsc> i haven't figured out how to put it in 24 hour time yet, either
<Pici> I personally use 'Classic gnome' myself.
<ace__> Pici: you can use a different UI with 11.04?
<Pici> ace__: Yes.
<hobbsc> i'll likely use unity myself and just leave my wife with gnome
<ichat> hobbsc:  - the prob with unity for me is at least that  any desktop that you may build requires   a  fast  grafics card    not even working properly whit  intel atom based (Non ION)  computers,    i m h o     they shouldn't have used it that way   or at least not as the main  featuresset
<hobbsc> agreed
<hobbsc> they're trying to make good changes, i can see the effort
<hobbsc> but
<ace__> Pici: Do you have a link that shows how to change it?
<hobbsc> i don't think it's ready
<Pici> ichat: There is a 2d version that it falls back to if you don't have a compositing graphics card.
<hobbsc> i think you can just install gnome, or a meta-package to get it all back
<enli> ace__: You mean the old UI before unity?
<Pici> ace__: From the login screen pick 'Classic Gnome' via the sessions selector.
<hobbsc> Pici: can you pick the second ui in gdm?
<ace__> enli: yes
<hobbsc> yeah
<hobbsc> that
<Pici> Thats available by default.
<Pici> No extra install needed.
<ace__> Pici: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<hobbsc> grabbing the alpha 3 iso now
<ichat> Pici:  -  true   but i woul have rahter have it  ther exact other way araount.  some like it used to be     where you     get the basic  and  than    install the more adavanced     basicly  even with   an older compositing grafic card  i had to  indure error's  than  reverd to 2d   install my drivers and get back to 3d again]\
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<knightstalker> 'grabbing the alpha 3 iso now' from where? oO
<knightstalker> I cant seem to find better then alpha 2
<yofel> knightstalker: there are a3 candidate images that are being tested currently
<yofel> or just take the daily build
<charlie-tca> !daily | knightstalker
<ubottu> knightstalker: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<h31> Hi all. Starting from which issue Ubuntu 11.04 will become usable for an everyday usage in home? RCs?
<BUGabundo> I tried a daily image on Monday and it was unsable
<BUGabundo> maybe RC3 gets it a bit better h31
<h31> BUGabundo, thank you!
<methril> hi all
<methril> someone could tell me if it's safe to upgrade for RV770 ati chipsets?
<hifi> yes
<methril> well, then i'm going to upgrade
<methril> thank you hifi
<hifi> the nightly kernels are recognized as xen images by grub on amd64
<hobbsc> well, that's promising... can't boot from the alpha 3 iso
<hobbsc> got it to boot in virtualbox, though
<hobbsc> no 3d support, i don't think
<compengi_> the alpha3 live cds are out right?
<charlie-tca> have not seen the announcement yet
<hobbsc> well, the repo is up
 * hobbsc shrugs
<hobbsc> i downloaded it
<hobbsc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/
<compengi_> hobbsc: any changes so far?
<knightstalker> hobbsc,any bugs fixed?
<hobbsc> knightstalker: i'm not entirely sure... i can't get it to boot on one of my development machines
<hobbsc> got it to boot in virtualbox, but no 3d support
<hobbsc> i don't know if it's a hardware issue with the devbox
<hobbsc> going to try another machine
<knightstalker> Ahh
<hobbsc> looks like it booted on another box, but i don't know if the vid card in this box is supported
<hype> hi !
<hobbsc> finally got it to boot, installing it on one of my devboxen
<hype> i just need a  trivial information: when you want a window to always appear in front of all others permantly, you right click on the top of the window to and select..... can you tell me the text it displays precisely ? (i'm use french translation, i need the menu name for a bug report :))
<hobbsc> Always On Top
<hype> hobbsc, thanks ;)
<hobbsc> np
<hype> wasn't sure actually :p
<scarleo> Just upgraded to Natty on test computer. I'm a bit unsure on how to report found bugs. Do you want them here or in launchpad or both?
<Pici> Here as in this IRC channel?
<scarleo> Yeah, they sent me here from #ubuntu
<Pici> scarleo: Yes, that was me who mentioned it.
<scarleo> But I've read through the bug reporting page and submitted to Launchpad now
<scarleo> :)
<Pici> scarleo: Anyway, its sometimes nice to be informed of bugs here, but you really need to file them in lp for them to be acted upon.
<scarleo> Ok, this was a bug in Ubuntu One control panel. It crashes when I click a shared folder under Cloud Folders
<scarleo> What is this screen called in Natty that I get when I click "Applications"?
<scarleo> Pici: What is this screen called in Natty that I get when I click "Applications"?
<Pici> scarleo: Uh, I don't know.  I'm not using the Unity interface :/
<guihar> scarleo: Isn't it called "Places"?
<scarleo> guihar: Ok, never seen it before so I didn't know what to kall it. I'll go for Places ;) Do you know if there will be mouse wheel scrolling in Places?
<guihar> I don't know, sorry
<scarleo> guihar: Sorry, I see now that I maybe misunderstood you
<coz_> hey all
<jbrokc> Hi I'm trying to install a package postgresql and libpq-dev and the error I'm getting back is Fails to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/... 404 Not Fount IP []...
<jbrokc> Anyone know how I might go about fixing this?
<IdleOne> jbrokc: try changing your download servers in the Software Sources. System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager, click on Settings and then select a different server location.
<IdleOne> after clicking on settings click on repositories and change the server
<Ampelbein> jbrokc: it is unlikely that the main archive has such a problem, did you run 'sudo apt-get update' before trying to install? what does 'apt-cache policy postgresql' show?
<IdleOne> Ampelbein: actually it is possible the main server is down. people have been complaining for a couple days now that it has been very slow.
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: yeah, but it wouldn't give a 404 then?
<IdleOne> 404 is unknown or unreachable ?
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: 404 is not found
<IdleOne> well yeah if the server is down it would be not found
<IdleOne> either way, try changing servers
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: no, it would be either 502 (bad gateway) or 503 (service unavailable)
<IdleOne> ca.archive.ubuntu.com is working fine
<IdleOne> try that jbrokc
<IdleOne> upg
<IdleOne> wrong window
<trism> Is there an option in the ubiquity installer in natty to skip installing grub?
<magn3ts> Vino NEEDS to log by default.
<trism> Found it, ubiquity -b;
<hobbsc> anybody successfully running unity with alpha 3?
<hobbsc> i've tried it on three machines and compiz crashes each time
<compengi> hobbsc, do you have nvidia card?
<hobbsc> compengi: i do
<hobbsc> nvidia drivers loaded, too
<hobbsc> it gives me a mouse pointer and a background
<hobbsc> after probably 5 minutes, i get a compiz error
<hobbsc> but in the "classic desktop", or whatever it's called, i have compositing happening
<hobbsc> transparent terminals, etc.
<hobbsc> i get occasional compiz crashes in classic mode, too
<scarleo> hobbsc: I'm running it pretty successfully, although compiz has started to occasionally crash today
<hobbsc> let me try a dist-upgrade
<scarleo> hobbsc: with Unity that is
<hobbsc> i haven't managed to get unity running at all on 3 boxes
<scarleo> I have a load of updates I can't install right now, it asks me to do Partial Update but when I do it says everything is up-to-date
<scarleo> hobbsc: I have ATI card, an old 1200 something
<alisalaah> Trying to figure out is Ubuntu 11 is going to have better support for DisplayLink, but can't find anything?
<nperry> bug #728679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728679 in unity (Ubuntu) "[unity] window decoration on non-full screen windows fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728679
<nperry> I don't think compiz has crashed
<nperry> but can't put my finger on it
<nimbiotics> hello all. (using v11.04) I created a bash file and gave it execute permissions; but when I try it on the terminal, I get err msg "create_db_dog: command not found". Why? TIA!
<nperry> nimbiotics: are you calling that command in the bash file?
<nimbiotics> nperry: I intend to use it as a bash file
<yofel> if you want to execute the script and it's in your local directory then you need to use ./script
<alisalaah> sorry got disconnected
<alisalaah> Trying to figure out is Ubuntu 11 is going to have better support for DisplayLink, but can't find anything?
<nimbiotics> nperry: I'm very new to linux, I tried executing "./script MyScriptToBe" and got error "MyScriptToBe: command not found"
<scarleo> nimbiotics: its ./MyScriptToBe
<nimbiotics> scarleo: OIC! thx
<yofel> nimbiotics: since this isn't really natty related you should rather ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<nimbiotics> #ubuntu sent me here; its fixed anyways. THX nperry & scarleo
<genii-around> alisalaah: As far as I can tell, libdlo ( X drivers for DisplayLink ) have not yet been brought into Ubuntu
<yofel> nimbiotics: what was the reason to send you here o.O?
<alisalaah> genii-around, okay np, xorg is a PITA so was hoping the drivers could be used with default monitors settings and be more naturally supported like they are in Win/Mac
<nimbiotics> yofel: probly just cause I mentioned I was using v11.04
<genii-around> alisalaah: Basically you are using them for multi-seat computer?
<yofel> nimbiotics: if you're new to linux using a devel release is a bit... - but well if you can live with the system getting broken feel free to hang out here with us
<alisalaah> laptop with need to have 2 additional monitors, really no other solution, atm im only able to use one of the monitors via vga on my laptop
<alisalaah> i played with xorg.conf for a day and could either get the 2 monitors up or the laptop up, never boh :/
<alisalaah> followed every tutorial i could find and read/learned polenty about xorg.conf stuff but eh
<scarleo> To what package do one report a more general thing, like no apps honour the setting for default browser?
<scarleo> I tried doing just ubuntu-bug but none of the alternatives seemed right
<aguitel> how can install alpha 3 only with gnome
<alisalaah> I was going to test-drive the alpha, but before i did, curious is the global menu "feature" able to be turned off?
<aguitel> anyway to reset to gnome (no unity )
<alisalaah> one of the things i hated the most in OS X was that
<yofel> aguitel: you can select classic at login and use that in the future, but I don't think you can install without unity
<nimbiotics> yofel: I will, THX!
<aguitel> yofel, but when installed the system is anyway to remove all unity ?
<yofel> I don't know, but you can try
<aguitel> yofel, many bugs are in alpha 3 ?
<yofel> depends on what you use, but there are several
<aguitel> i need to install natty coz my netbook (aspireone d260) need the last kernel
<aguitel> this netbook came with SD cardreader that work only with last kernel
<genii-around> aguitel: I have 64bit Kubuntu Natty on my d260, it runs nice
<alisalaah> Won't Unity bring about a merge between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, or no plans of that?
<aguitel> genii-around, what about the card reader ?
<aguitel> genii-around, does it work fine ?
<genii-around> aguitel: My card reader works fine. Although there is no way to boot from it. I installed from USB stick
<yofel> alisalaah: unity default is still GTK - only unity-2d is Qt, and there are still worlds between KDE and unity. Stronger collaboration related to Qt: sure
<aguitel> genii-around, 64 bits ?
<genii-around> aguitel: Yes. The cpu is atom N450 which is 64 bit
<aguitel> genii-around, better than i386 ?
<genii-around> aguitel: I didn't bother trying to use the 32bit on it, went with a fresh 64bit install
<aguitel> genii-around, you install kubuntu with :apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<aguitel> genii-around, how you install kubuntu?
<genii-around> aguitel: No. I downloaded an iso on my desktop machine and made a bootable usb from it which I used to install
<aguitel> genii-around, netbootin you use for this?
<genii-around> aguitel: Work keeps calling me away from the computer, if there is lag it's because I'm doing something, not ignoring you :)
<aguitel> or usb-creator ?
<genii-around> aguitel: "Startup Disk Creator" on my other Kubuntu box
<aguitel> genii-around, ok
<genii-around> Hah. Plasma crashed on me just now.
<yofel> genii-around: if the crash trace is Qt X11 XI2 related then you have bug 725959 - I got that a lot in the last days, the ppa package there works fine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725959 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "libqt4 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu10, 11 and 12 produce segfault in VirtualBox (libqtgui4)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725959
<aguitel> genii-around, i try to install new kernel from ppa in the netbook but wireless card dont work
<aguitel> genii-around, from 10.04.2
<genii-around> aguitel: Yes, the wifi is a pain on that one.
<aguitel> genii-around, sd card works but wireless not
<genii-around> yofel: I am running regular natty repos, then kubuntu ppa's of beta and experimental
<yofel> the kubuntu ppas are unrelated to this
<genii-around> yofel: Which ppa, the xorg-edgers ?
<yofel> genii-around: no, the one mentioned on the bug from the utouch-team
<genii-around> Ah, OKJ
<aguitel> geser, bye bye
<aguitel> genii-around, by bye
<coz_> hey guys
<bp0> the alpha 3 install live cd keeps asking me if i want to start package manager because a volume with software packages has been detected
<bp0> while it is installing
<Black_Phantom> Hey, is 11.04 going go to have Gnome 3 ?
<bp0> not as default
<bp0> but you can install it yourself
<Black_Phantom> I see
<Black_Phantom> alright, thanks.
<BUGabundo> evening
<Severian> Well, the new alpha fails much more quickly than the earlier alphas.  I guess that saves me time trying to install.
<Severian> I use the alternate installer and it goes to a blank screen after asking about the time zone.
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> Severian,   which video do you have?
<Severian> I am installing in a VirtualBox 3.16 instance.  The Host is Ubuntu Maverick.
<coz_> ah ok
<Severian> I'll burn a CD and install on hardware probably tonight.
<coz_> Severian,  would be interesting to see if there is a difference with hard drive install  vs  virtual
<Severian> I'll report back.  As well as open a bug, if I don't find one already entered.
<__yhvh__> hey, got sent here from #ubuntu, trying to set the Ayatana Scrollbars globally
<coz_> __yhvh__,  are they stable  yet?
<__yhvh__> nope
<coz_> :)
<coz_> __yhvh__,  I havent tried them yet
<coz_> sod I dont know
<coz_> so not sod
<coz_> __yhvh__,  however I would guess they would be implimented globally for release ... yes?
<__yhvh__> someone asked on mark s's blog post about them, but the hint isn't enough for me
<__yhvh__> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/615#comment-345948
<coz_> __yhvh__,  probably a better place would be  #ayatana
<coz_> __yhvh__,  I believe they just had a discussion about that there
<__yhvh__> kthnx
<coz_> __yhvh__,    <a3Dman> how to make overlay scrollbars default?
<coz_> <zekopeko> lol, I just came to ask the same question
<coz_> <a3Dman> zekopeko, ;)
<coz_> <RAOF> Just export the variable system-wide.
<coz_> <RAOF> See, for example, /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu
<Severian> Well, I want to file a bug on the alternate installer being broken, but Launchpad seems to have changed and I don't see how to open a bug.  Maybe this is another way of saving me time, but I did want to help.
<Severian> It tells me to use apport with the package name.  It is the installer, not a package.
<yofel> Severian: the package for the alternate installer is 'debian-installer'
<Severian> OK.  I'll try that.  Thank you.
<Severian> yofel, OK.  Bug reported.  Thanks again.
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-04
<LuckySMack> my desktop has a hardware raid in a raid1 configuration, with windows installed on it, and i have a second single non raided drive i will be installing ubuntu onto for dual boot. Do i need the alternate install disc because of the raid or can i use the standard desktop download
<LuckySMack> im asking here since im trying to install Natty
<LuckySMack> when trying to install natty, when it got to the process for installing grub, it says it finds my windows install where the loader is located and says it will install to the MBR so i can dual boot. But when i reboot i get no grub screen and it boots straight into windows. this is with my raid setup
<methril> hi
<methril> someone online?
<BUGabundo> no
<methril> BUGabundo, nice to see you :)
<methril> i was updating one of my computers to Natty and i have a update problem with runit and bamfdaemon (& other daemons)
<BUGabundo> :)
<methril> any clue where to find?
<methril> the solution?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: not sleeping yet? :)
<BUGabundo> naaaa
<BUGabundo> getting up late from bed
<BUGabundo> suck to be out of work
<kklimonda> ah :(
<methril> it is safe to remove runit & git-daemon-run?
<methril> those is getting missing dependencies
<kklimonda> methril: it's your system, only you know if it's safe
<kklimonda> methril: neither runit nor git-daemon-run is in main, so their removal won't break your system.
<kklimonda> probably
<methril> kklimonda, thank you :)
<methril> kklimonda, i've some old dependencies from my first ubuntu install (updates are not allways good)
<roasted_> Has anybody successfully installed the daily image of 11.04? I've tried it on 5 computers and it all fails to load up. MD5's match, used USB and CD, burned at slowest speed...
<jdobrien> roasted_, I installed it using a USB..it installed ok
<roasted_> what kind of computer did you install it on?
<jdobrien> an old Dell e1505
<jdobrien> laptop
<roasted_> hm
<roasted_> I tried a dell laptop and 4 hp desktops
<roasted_> and my acer laptop
<jdobrien> odd
<bp0>  Is it possible to use the ubuntu installer to install ubuntu on another partition from within an existing ubuntu installation? I want to install natty in another partition but not burn a CD.
<wobwobwobtones> Party in the +1!
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<niooins> hello, isnt alpha 3 released?
<firegrass> About 24hours ago updates to natty causing this fatal error "/sbin/lvm: error while loading shared libraries: libdevmapper-event.co.1.0.1: cannt open shared object file: No suchfile or directory" during booting
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> how is 173.XX.XX nvidia driver working in natty ?
<benste> hi, anyone having issues downloading the files from the ubntu server ?
<benste> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/natty-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<benste> doesn't exist
<rork> I can download that file without problems, However I tried to download the kubuntu ISO over bittorrent yesterday and it didn't start
<rork> but I start ktorrent now and it started immediatly
<rork> hm, no connection to a seeder though
<benste> rork: thanks for your reply -- my FF needed a restart :-)) now I'm sharing the amd64-alternate
<TerminX> I'm having a really weird issue in natty... every time I run vim in a terminal and quit it, compiz starts spinning somewhere and I have to kill -9 it from a vt
<TerminX> happens in gnome-terminal and in a regular old xterm, makes no sense to me at all
<susundbe1g> zniavre_: its not -- new Xorg does not support it afaik
<TerminX> ah
<TerminX> it's spinning in that damn inotify plugin
<zniavre_> susundbe1g, thank you i will wait so
<pmatulis> darn, Packages.gz is corrupt on us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<alex_mayorga> Hello, can somebody help me triage/troubleshoot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/727365
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727365 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> still having some flash crashes , altho the flash player itself is fine ...mostly flash based ads are crashing , which is a bonus in some ways :)
<vbabiy> Hey  guys will you be able to use the drawer mouse free?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Where is the config stored for the shortcuts screen (Shows when you press super on its own) please?
<alex_mayorga> sorry got disconnected, did I miss anything on my java issue?
<ActionParsnip> alex_mayorga: what's your java issue?
<bazhang> nope
<alex_mayorga> bug 727365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727365 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727365
<ActionParsnip> alex_mayorga: is it ok with sun java?
<alex_mayorga> ActionParsnip: haven't try but I would guess
<alex_mayorga> is sun-java still available?
<ActionParsnip> alex_mayorga: its worth testing, just for completeness
<ActionParsnip> alex_mayorga: sure
<alex_mayorga> as it just crashed the same I'll try
<ActionParsnip> Or can anyone tell me how the OS interprets apps as being available in the Email clients selection list....
<enli> When I press alt+f1 / alt+f2 .. alt+f7, tty1, tty2,.. tty7 are opened. The shortcut used to be ctrl+alt+fX. This is very irritating. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<enli> I am using ubuntu classic desktop, compiz and gtk-window-decorator if this helps.
<ActionParsnip> enli: alt+f1 makes the unity bar show here
<enli> ActionParsnip: I am not using unity interface, i am using classic desktop. What happens with alt+f2 on your side?
<ActionParsnip> enli: nothing, although I keep meaning to install gmrun and map the command in compiz
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 still opens the runbox here
<enli> alt+f3?
<enli> alt+f4 is supposed to close the window, which it does on my box but it also switches to tty4. Weired!
<coz_> hey all
<BluesKaj> hi coz_
<ActionParsnip> enli: alt+f3 does zero, f4 will close the active window
<ActionParsnip> enli: does it happen for all users?
<BUGabundo> you mean ctrl+alt+ Fkey
<enli> ActionParsnip: I am the only user on tis box. But I could try creating another user.
<BUGabundo> are you forgeting Control key?
<ActionParsnip> enli: thats the way :)
<BluesKaj> alt+f3 opens the titlebar dialog here
<scarleo> I can't get padevchooser to show up (Unity). pavucontrol, pavumeter and so on works fine. I launch from terminal and it holds the terminal but I never get the window
<enli> BUGabundo: I press alt+f4 -> active window is closed but also tty4 is switched.. which is totally unwanted effect.
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BluesKaj> neat . ctrl+f1 revovles the desktop, alt+f2 brings it back
<BluesKaj> err sorry ctrl+f2
<scarleo> someone else has the same problem?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+F1,2,3,4 will revolve the desktop cube if you have it enabled
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy
<yofel> does installing updates fail for anyone else? I get:
<yofel> Setting up keyboard-configuration (1.57ubuntu9) ...
<yofel> No protocol specified
<yofel> Cannot open display ":0"
<yofel> and dpkg errors out
<BUGabundo> yofel: all updates working
<BUGabundo> but some X ones
<BUGabundo> that want to remove many other and ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> but I blame sarvat for that
<BluesKaj> on my other box I have to use the recovery kernel to login
<BUGabundo> keyboard-configuration:  Installed: 1.57ubuntu9
<yofel> well, everything else works fine so far but this looks like keyboard-configuration doesn't want to configure without working X session (which my screen seems to have lost)
<BUGabundo> I'm afraid to reboot right now
<BUGabundo> lol
<yofel> hm, no, doesn't work in usual konsole either..
<yofel> wtf...
<coz_>  hey guys
<BluesKaj> yofel, upgrading now..I'll know in a min or 2
<BluesKaj> err updating
<BluesKaj> yofel, yup, I get the same error , dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of console-setup:
 * BluesKaj uses a wireless KB & Mouse ...do I dare reboot ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: I just filed lp 729108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729108 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "package keyboard-configuration 1.57ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 255" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729108
<enli> I am using ubuntu classic desktop and pressing alt+fX switches to ttyX. This happens to only current user. While upgrading from 10.10 update-manager hanged so I had to manually reboot the machine. What could be wrong?
<Jorijn> hello, anyone tried natty with a dualscreen configuration?
<mvo> enli: could you please report a bug with the content of /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ?
<Jorijn> it starts up in mirrored mode, but as soon as I try to set both displays to their native resolution, some really weird shit happends
<oCean> mind the language Jorijn
<Jorijn> alright, some really weird stuff happends
<Jorijn> :-)
<BluesKaj> netsplit? ..cuz I di't reconn
<patdk-wk> been for awhile now :(
<patdk-wk> I'm so annoyed by them this week
<patdk-wk> oh? a split while split
<BluesKaj> anyway , here goes reboot
<perscitus> Question, What happens when you remove panels from 11.04?
<mwilson1023> if you remove it, I think you can get it back with a command. I forgot what the command was tho
<mwilson1023> then ur stuck with unity :( lol
<perscitus> What happens to the close buttons
<coz_> perscitus,  you mean remove  Unity?
<perscitus> no
<perscitus> Unity is a shell
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<perscitus> There are people who dont want Panels on the desktop or launchers
<mwilson1023> coz_, the panel at the top.
<coz_> ah   perscitus  if you are going to do that especially on a large screen size  19" or above I would go with  classic gnome session
<perscitus> then thats not unity
<coz_> although the gnome panels are not reacting as they normally did in gnome
<coz_> perscitus,  not its not but Unity is essentially geared towards small screen formats  thus  global menu
<mwilson1023> perscitus, stick with the Ubuntu Classic Desktop for now. Unity is way to buggy at this stage.
<coz_> no rather than "not"
<perscitus> Unity doesnt offer much for customization does it
<coz_> perscitus,  themes  wallpaper essentially the same general stuff as far i could see
<perscitus>  themes are useless
<coz_> hiding launcher panel
<coz_> personally I see no real sense in using Unity if your screen size is above 15"
<perscitus> and Unity squuezes out competition from other launcers
<perscitus> launchers
<coz_> cairo dock works
<perscitus> coz_,  but can you remove launcher and panel? and just use cairo
<coz_> perscitus, not easily if at all..however with the Unity plugin in ccsm you can set the launcher panel to autohide
<mwilson1023> if you right-click on one of the unity dockbar icons by accident, you are forced to exit or remove it from the panel to get the menu to go away.
<abhijeet> hi guys .. recently i got into problem after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 rc...
<coz_> mwilson1023,   mm  even if you click the desktop while that menu appears?
<abhijeet> upgrade was not able to configure my graphics driver...
<BluesKaj> ok, successful reboot
<abhijeet> now I am running ubuntu in failface mode.
<perscitus> coz_,  then thats a bug
<abhijeet> how can i configure my ATI driver to get the windows
<mwilson1023> yes
<coz_> perscitus,  which ... no able to remove launcher panel?
<perscitus> exactly
<mwilson1023> coz_, basically it's not worth it, and I personally think that Ubuntu is doomed back to GNOME and OpenOffice.org someday.
<coz_> perscitus,  not really,, it is, as I mentioned , design for small screen format systems only
<coz_> mwilson1023,   I doubt openoffice  at least ...that is going to most likely stay libreoffice
<mwilson1023> perscitus, preferably wide screen LCD, not normal desktop CRTs lol
<abhijeet> any help guys to install ATi drivers
<coz_> abhijeet,  I know nothing about ati
<abhijeet> coz_, ok
<coz_> abhijeet,  I would have assumed that would have been installed automatically
<abhijeet> yes
<perscitus> coz_,  except its coming to desktop
<mwilson1023> coz_, I think they dropped OpenOffice.org because of a license problem or whatever. It's just what I've been using and I like it. OOo has much better support for .docx
<coz_> perscitus,  yes but with two additional options...classic gnome  and classic gnome (no effects)
<mwilson1023> (no effects) is the gnome desktop
<abhijeet> does any one know command start the "addional driver" application...
<coz_> mwilson1023,  I dont think there is much difference between the 2  but in all honesty I never use either one
<abhijeet> as my task panes are coming
<abhijeet> are not
<coz_> abhijeet,    sudo  jockey-gtk
<mwilson1023> the classic with effects still uses unity for me, and no effects goes back to gnome.
<abhijeet> coz_, ok .. lemee try it..
<mwilson1023> that's all I know
<coz_> mwilson1023,  right
<mwilson1023> oh, now I see what you are saying.
<mwilson1023> nvm lol
<coz_> mwilson1023,  well actually classic gnome starts  compiz  as long as you disable the Unity plugin in ccsm
<mwilson1023> Compiz > Unity
<coz_> mwilson1023,  well compiz = Unity is not correct
<coz_> mwilson1023,  unity is netbook without mutter as the compositor ,,, compiz has taken its place
<mwilson1023> and I didn't know that.
<mwilson1023> coz_, I kno, but compiz looks awesomer :)
<perscitus> Remove 'Classic' from all thoughts
<coz_> mwilson1023,  and works much better than mutter  ,, which is why the switch :)
<mwilson1023> and my First Person Shooters don't work in Natty, so I'm sticking to 10.10 :D
<coz_> perscitus,  i cant use Unity on dual monitors  its useless under those conditions
<perscitus> coz_,  yet another bug
<coz_> perscitus,  no not a bug at all... as I said ,,,Unity is designed for small screens
<perscitus> ITS COMING TO DESKTOP
<perscitus> meaning large screens
<coz_> perscitus,  no I use classic gnome
<coz_> perscitus, you have the options of Unity or classic gnome
<perscitus> Launcher position sucks on dual or triple monitors
<coz_> well it is what it is ...you have to deal with it or switch to classic gnome
<perscitus> Launcher is better off at the bottom so it can be displayed on all monitors
<coz_> perscitus,  well let me say this one more time...Unity is not desined for large screen formats...just as original mac used their version of global menu because their screens were 9"
<coz_> perscitus,  anything larger is a waiste of work time
<coz_> perscitus,  that's why classic gnome is offered
<perscitus> Unity is going to be fail on Natty
<coz_> oh boy  ok  I am out of here,,, time to eat lunch
<psusi> unity is really starting to get into shape, but I still wish they would disable the global menu for unmaximized windows, and most certainly get rid of it when logging in with the classic desktop
<psusi> classic desktop should mean classic desktop... not something that kind of approximates it
<cozziemoto> psusi,  global menu should not be available in classic gnome
<cozziemoto> certainly not by default
<psusi> cozziemoto: I agree, but there it is... you get just the single ubuntu icon on the top left corner with the other usual menus folding out from there, and a global menu where the system menus normally are
<cozziemoto> psusi, last i tried natty that was not the case,, if in fact it is now...it has to be a major mistake  or glitch and should be reported
<psusi> cozziemoto: been that way all along, still was last night...
<cozziemoto> psusi,  no it has not... in classic gnome you get classice gnome panels
<cozziemoto> no global menu
<perscitus> Classic Ubuntu  will have massive following in April/May
<psusi> cozziemoto: yea, you get the pannels, but they are modified... instead of having system, applications, etc, you just get the single ubuntu icon that folds out into those submenus
<cozziemoto> psusi,  then right click that and remove from panel and then right click panel and use menu bar
<psusi> yea, I figured you could do that.. but should be like that by default ;)
<cozziemoto> psusi,  it was last time I have used it
<cozziemoto> even pre alpha
<psusi> hd install or livecd?
<cozziemoto> certai ly alpha
<cozziemoto> psusi,   hard drive
<psusi> yuo configured your system to be like that then and so it has persisted... try the daily live cd
<cozziemoto> psusi,  I only used the daily builds
<cozziemoto> psusi,  I never got global menu in classic gnome
<cozziemoto> psusi,  check md5sums on the iso image  burn at 1x  max  then check cd for erros before installing
<psusi> cozziemoto: I use usb
<psusi> and zsync daily so the image is not corrupt ;)
<cozziemoto> ok i dont know what to say,,,
<cozziemoto> lunch time
 * BluesKaj wonders if the netsplits are going to settle down soon ..this has been going on for over an hr.
<BluesKaj> [Notice] -tomaw- [Global Notice] Hi again.  As you will have noticed we're having some connectivity problems again this afternoon.  We're working with sponsors to rectify it.
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: actually, netsplits been bad most of this week
<free_node_failin> bye
<BluesKaj> yeah charlie-tca, today's are especially bad , I'm trying to recover from a partially broken update and thought I needed some advice , but managed to muddle tg\hru
<Abhijeet> guys .. i broke my ubuntu system after upgrade.. now I am not getting any gui as the Ati driver are not properly installl
<Abhijeet> how can i resolve it..
<Abhijeet> i have already removed the fglrx driver from my systemmm
<Abhijeet> still facing the black screen after booting
<Abhijeet> any help guys...
<charlie-tca> complete shutdown, then restart has been working for me
<charlie-tca> restart alone doesn't seem to work, though
<gavin_> I have updated to 11.04 but not too keen on Unity (probably just not used to it) can I revert back?
<gavin_> sorry.. revert back to standard desktop but still be on 11.04
<rww> gavin_: change your session type at the login manager screen.
<gavin_> thank you rww:I will keep having a look at Unity but doesnt work for me just now.
<nperry> Humm, compiz-decorator seems to seg fault.
<nperry> How do i debug to get an error message?
<nperry> Evening people.. trying to test gnome3 in natty, however getting this error, any ideas? GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface' does not contain a key  named 'automatic-mnemonics'
<BUGabundo> evening
<benste> hi there - someone manged to install the A3amd64alternate on an existing ext4 LVM ?
<benste> my partman stops loading - only blue screen - if launching manually it reappears, but stops at 52%
<benste> + i got 2 messages in the system log that 2 packages should be missing - should i report this on LP ?
<benste> libnewt0.52
<benste> und ext2-modules
<Daekdroom> Can anyone try reproducing bug #729392 in unity?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729392 in unity (Ubuntu) "[unity] minimizing an application doesn't make it lose window focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729392
<benste> Daekdroom: i didn't even mange to install the system :-)
<benste> Daekdroom: btw unity 2d or 3d ?
<Daekdroom> benste, 3d
<benste> sry, installing in a VM woun't be able to test 3d
<Daekdroom> Thanks for the interest anyway
<kklimonda> hole BUGabundo
<kklimonda> hola even
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> how's the world on your side?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I live not so far from you ;)
<kklimonda> it's cold
<kklimonda> damn cold
<BUGabundo> moved to spain ? :P
<kklimonda> well, not *that* close but Poland is still on your side ;)
<yofel> means I'm nearer. Still freezeing cold here though :S
<BUGabundo> +7ºC here
<BUGabundo> but a friend is reporting -1 down south
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 3 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3 | New X.org stack uploaded, known issues: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<rww> X.org still has issues? Or can I remove that /topic section?
<BUGabundo> I have a few X updates strugling
<BUGabundo> not sure it helps you
<rww> the buglist Bryce linked to still has a bunch of stuff on it, so I'll leave it be.
<charlie-tca> seems warm there. Idaho is up to +2C already, and it is 16:00 local time
<BUGabundo> LOL charlie-tca
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-05
<vadi> alpha 3 installation froze on downloading packages, and the 'skip' button is not working. What to do?
<vadi> Here is what the log says: http://pastebin.com/i9X39vwb it's sitting here doing nothing at all now.
<theperfecttaco> is there any way to customize the applications launcher on the sidebar?
<vadi> Well, I guess it's hosed.
<bcurtiswx> someone with a fully updated natty running empathy see if you can change your status with the applet
<Alex--> i'm running 11.04 alpha 3 from live usb, but the unity interface doesnt shows up, why is that??
<arand> Alex--: Video drivers? When you loging you can choose which to start, it's called standard or something...
<Alex--> it says desktop
<arand> s/loging/login/
<Alex--> where can i install video drivers?
<arand> jockey-gtk
<Alex--> arand: and then?
<arand> Install if available, but it's going to be hard to start from al live instance since it needs restarting to take effect, unless oyu are lucky and can just get by with restarting x/gdm ..
<Alex--> arand: No properietary drivers are in use on this system.
<arand> Alex--: What graphics card do you have?
<Alex--> i dont know
<Alex--> onboard
<arand> Then it's something else I'd reckon.
<arand> I don't know, I'm afraid.
<Alex--> :(
<arand> You could try going into software centre and preferences, enable universe&multiverse form software sources, and see what jockey says after that...
<Alex--> i already did do
<Alex--> updates > settings
<arand> But if you have an onboard card there normally aren't any additional drivers...
<Alex--> yeah i know
<arand> So you are able to run compiz?
<Alex--> thatś why im wondering
<Alex--> i dont know
<Alex--> where can i see?
<arand> From opensuse wiki "Test if composite is enabled: running grep Composite /var/log/Xorg.0.log as root should show Extension "Composite" is enabled"
<Alex--> [    45.758] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
<arand> I'm not sure if you'd simply be able to run "unity --replace &disown" which might tell you what happens when you try to start it
<Alex--> nothing
<Alex--> it flickers
<Alex--> and the nthe orignal desktop appears
<Alex--> but no top bars
<Alex--> wait lemme logout
<Alex--> how to logout?
<Alex--> shortcut
<Fluttershy> welp I broke window switching, I think
<Alex--> Hello, logged in again, what was the command?
<Alex--> (actually i rebooted)
<Alex--> command to activate unity
<Alex--> unity --replace ?
<arand> I guess just try "unity --replace"
<Alex--> not working
<Alex--> the old one comes back
<Alex--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575806/
<Alex--> unity-panel-service: no process found
<Alex--> Window manager warning: 0 stored in GConf key /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces is out of range 1 to 36
<Alex--> arand: see the pastebin link
<arand> Hum.... no idea, time to run "ubuntu-bug unity" I guess, and attach the log you have.
<Alex--> it' s busy now
<Alex--> with reporting
<arand> Or see if someone else in this channel knows more, although it seems rather uncrowded at this time..
<Alex--> " Your system is providing 3D via software rendering rather than hardware rendering.  This is a compatibility mode which should display 3D graphics properly but the performance may be very poor.  If the problem you're reporting is related to graphics performance, your real question may be why X didn't use hardware acceleration for your system."
<arand> Right, that might be your answer... video drivers are not providing acceleration enough for unity...
<Alex--> and how to fix it?
<arand> Which I've no idea how to fix when it comes to onboard graphics, you might want to look around launchpad for bugs regarding your specific card.
<Alex--> ok
<arand> I'm off, good luck
<Alex--> thanks, bye
<Alex--> should it work when I insert my graphical card?
<Amaranth> Alex--: What graphics card are you using now?
<Alex--> onboard
<Alex--> from my motherboard
<Amaranth> Alex--: lspci | grep -i vga
<Amaranth> paste the output
<Alex--> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Daekdroom> Alex--, you're lacking 3D acceleration it seems
<Daekdroom> Oops.
<Alex--> lol fail
<Amaranth> Alex--: Oh, that's trouble
<Alex--> trouble for what?
<Alex--> old motherboard?
<Daekdroom> Trouble for: no 3D driver that works currently
<Alex--> does it helps to reboot with my graphical card in it?
<Amaranth> Alex--: You can see if the open source driver will work but the only driver out that supports xserver 1.10 is a beta that's only for newer nvidia cards
<Amaranth> Alex--: What card do you have?
<Alex--> Nvidia GeForce 9600GT
<Alex--> can run gta iv and all that games
<Amaranth> Alex--: Same problem there, you'd have to manually install the beta driver
<Alex--> but i dont have it inserted in my pc
<Amaranth> aka lolnvidia
<Alex--> ?
<Alex--> wait lemme reboot and insert the card in my pc
<bjsnider> nvidia-current will work with the 9500 gt
<Daekdroom> It's pretty certain to not work out of the box
<bjsnider> and his old card too
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, really? nvidia binary support goes that far?
<Amaranth> Alex--: nvidia and fglrx drivers always lag behind
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, theoretically starts at the 6k cards
<Amaranth> bjsnider: nvidia-current way have the beta driver but I thought it only supported 7000 and newer
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.29-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 27804 kB, installed size 81372 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bjsnider> he really should be using the newer card if at all possible
<Alex--> driver is now activated
<Alex--> and in use
<Alex--> why is my graphical card fan running at 100%?
<Alex--> Yes it's working now! =D, but only my graphical fan is running at 100% speed
<Alex--> why?
<Code_Bleu> Can i remove Unity Shell from 11.04 and go back to Gnome Shell?  I really do not like Unity
<kklimonda> you can use gnome3 team ppa to get gnome-shell
<psusi> so anyone wanna help test boot speed improvements? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686699
<sindile> where can i find desktop effects, running as guest using vmware workstation
<bazhang> sindile, vmware supports 3D?
<sindile> bazhang: i have enabled 3d support in vmware
<Amaranth> sindile: If it supports what compiz needs the default login will give you a unity desktop
<Amaranth> sindile: afaik it doesn't support compiz needs though, just generic OpenGL
<sindile> what about virtualbox
<trijntje> Hi all, are there problems with the ubuntu site? It wont let me download the natty2 alpha..
<trijntje> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2
<cousin_mario> Hello.
<cousin_mario> alpha3 finally runs well under VirtualBox, but Unity rivals The Gimp in usability. May I inquire who originally conceived its UI?
<inknoir> hi, i installed xubuntu 11.04 alpha 2. is it the usual procedure to do all the updates until the official 11.04 is out for a stable system, or do i have to do a new installation then?
<bazhang> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bazhang> inknoir, ^^
<inknoir> oh, hi bazhang :)
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> up to you really. you could make a separate home partition , for example
<inknoir> i was asking because the update wants to install more than 100 new packages (including evoultion-blabla). i would like to keep them away from my disk, if possible
<inknoir> *evolution
<inknoir> i did a new installation two days ago, ran the update and several things went wrong. for example the network-notification was gone and i couldn't get i back by rearrangig the panel.
<inknoir> is there a seperate xubuntu buglist, or do i have to read the ubuntu one?
<inknoir> yeah, well, forget it.
<aguitel> when i try to boot natty with pendrive in my netbook it fail
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<penguin42> Hi BK
<coz_> hey guys
<BigMac> does anyone know when firefox 3.6.15 will be available in the repositories?
<coz_> BigMac,  you want to rid of firefox 4.x?
<BluesKaj> BigMac, whaich kubuntu are you running?
<BluesKaj> which
<BigMac> i'm on ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> BigMac, best to ask in #ubuntu, but i think 3.6 is default on 10.10
<BluesKaj> having a frustrating issue with booting on my other linux pc , it won't boot past plymouth unless I run the recovery kernel , I do so and choose fix broken packages , which appears to nothing , I can then boot by logging in from the tty and using startx
<BluesKaj> to do
<BluesKaj> seems like a kdm problem
<BluesKaj> bbl
<psusi> anyone want to help test faster boot times? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686699
<penguin42> curious; I've turned on seconds on the clock and it updates every 2 seconds
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I had it turned on but didn't notice it until now.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I could swear there was a bug that said that you couldn't enable seconds; but I can't find it - that's obviously been fixed
<nperry> Anyone install gnome3 ppa?
<nperry> t/install/using the
<Daekdroom> nperry, I tried it last night and it messed up stuff pretty bad.
<nperry> Ah, hasn't messed much of my stuff up... Just can't install libgtk3
<Daekdroom> Installing packages from it broke themeing of my system.
<Daekdroom> Including GDM
<nperry> Yeah thats prob becuase libgtk3 won't install :P
<Daekdroom> It installed here.
<Daekdroom> so did gnome-shell, and I even could try it
<nperry> Humm, wonder how you managed that!
<nperry> Might ppa-purge and jhbuild
<theperfecttaco> IN unity launcher - (using narwhal but i don't think this is a narwhal-specific issue) when I resize a window out of maximized it defaults to the upper-left corner of the screen. due to the launcher button in that same corner I'm unable to reach the min-resize-max buttons to or the titlebar in order to move the window. is there a workaround for this?
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  do you have compizconfg-settings-manager installed?
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  first I should ask if you are using the 3d environment for Unity
<theperfecttaco> yes and yes
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  :) ok   open ccsm and click on the Unity plugin and enable autohide for the launcher
<theperfecttaco> coz_:  that's my current setting. the resize buttons are in that upper corner though so when i mouseover the upper left it shows the launcher rather than letting me access those buttons
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  an if you disable autohide...what happens?
<Volkodav> is this could not "calculate the upgrade" bug is resolved yet ?
<coz_> Volkodav,  you mean from 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade?
<Volkodav> no
<theperfecttaco> coz_: with autohide disabled, basically the same thing
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  crap...
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  mm  I dont know then
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  is this on a netbook or desktop system
<theperfecttaco> coz_: i'm thinking it's just one of those issues that's going to have to wait for the developers, ha. at least i can access "close" from the file menu, in most cases. i'm on a laptop
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  ah ok,, have you thought of using   classic gnome with or without effects?
<theperfecttaco> coz_: when i'm in classic mode everything is as normal. i like unity enough to just deal with the occasional inconvenience, i suppose
<theperfecttaco> i wonder if there's any way to change the default position of a window on resize
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  not sure ,, I dont think compiz's settings are going to help...
<theperfecttaco> coz_, i don't think so, i've spent the past few hours playing around in compiz and don't remember seeing any settings like that. staying away from compiz for a while, it's crashed my system about ten times so far today - if it happens again i' might start throwing stuff
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  :)  yes I have heard of compiz crashing in Unity  more often than not lately
<theperfecttaco> coz_, it causes unity to close and disables the keyboard. not fun.
<coz_> theperfecttaco,  painful  for sure
<coz_> theperfecttaco, I am reinstalling natty on another system to test it
<theperfecttaco> coz_: i wish i'd had the foresight to do the same. or virtualbox within maverick. is it possible to downgrade?
<nperry> How do I install a specific version of a package
 * nperry forgot
<coz_> nperry,  generally, if in the repository I open syaptic ..search for the package name and see which is already available
<nperry> coz_: I seem to have messed up   libindicator3: Breaks: libindicator2 (<= 0.3.20-0ubuntu1) but 0.3.18-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<nperry> libindicator2 is needed by unity, right?
<nperry> !info libindicator2/natty
<coz_> nperry,  mm not sure   I am not in natty right now
<ubottu> Package libindicator2natty does not exist in natty
<nperry> !info libindicator2 natty
<ubottu> libindicator2 (source: libindicator): panel indicator applet - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.18-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 92 kB
<coz_> there you go
<nperry> !info libindicator3 natty
<ubottu> libindicator3 (source: libindicator): panel indicator applet - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.20-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<poplu> hey guys, having some problems with installing 11.04 (graphic and alternate) both dont work..
<poplu> it just hangs up and doesnt go on.. really confusing, 10.10 is working perfectly..
<poplu> in the graphic installer and even in the live CD it hangs up at the point where it says 2,6 GB harddrive space (+) internet (+)
<poplu> and in the alternate after setting the time zone,
<nperry> coz_: right i think it wants libindicator3
<nperry> libindicator2 is old
<nperry> Right time to go back to installing gnome-shell
<nperry> the ppa doesn't work so following jhbuil on the natty forum
<poplu> hm, does nobody have an idea? btw, is there any difference between the alpha 3 and the daily builds? except that in the daily builds some packages are newer?
<penguin42> poplu: Do you have an yUSB devices other than keyboard/mouse plugged in?
<coz_> popey,  you can also try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if anything is new
<nperry> coz_: wrong highlight :P
<coz_> darn
<coz_> poplu,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> nperry,  thanks :)
<poplu> hm, dont know what a yUSB device is, but I try to install it on a Laptop, only plugged in the docking station (for the CD drive, but installation from USB drive (then without the docking station) didnt work either). besides this a power plug and a lan cable...
<penguin42> poplu: Sorry, just a typo - any USB devices
<penguin42> hmm, that should work - when the installer hangs does the rest of the machine hang or just the installer
<poplu> just the installer, in the graphical, I still can press Cancel
<poplu> np ;) just wasnt sure wether it may is something special usb or so :D
<penguin42> poplu: In that case I think there is a log that you can look at, or start it in a shell
<penguin42> poplu: Check /var/log/syslog for anything interesting, also try running ubuiqity from a shell
<jiltdil> i want to use alpha 3,can i use it like live usb
<jiltdil> so that it doesnot mesh my system is live mode is ok ao i have to wait a month to use it
<yofel> jiltdil: sure, should work
<yofel> jiltdil: unity will only work though if your graphics driver supports OpenGL (3D) out of the box
<jiltdil> yofel: actually some one of my frnd instal lit but it makes the system slow and most of prograams didn't work so i think it is better to use it in live mode
<jiltdil> yofel:how to check about this graphics
<yofel> probably best to just boot it and find out - what graphics card do you have?
<jiltdil> nvidia
<jiltdil> yofel: model:GeForce 9400 GT should it support OpenGL
<yofel> ah, I don't know if nouveau will work there - but if you make a persistent usb driver you can probably install the nvidia driver on the usb driver
<yofel> *usb drive
<jiltdil> nvidia showing openGL option
<yofel> the nvidia driver works fine, I just never tried that on an USB live disk - should probably work
<jiltdil> yofel:thanks.tell me that is 11.04 is a 3d like OS
<yofel> well, unity uses compiz, so you need to have working opengl to use unity
<penguin42> not particularly 3d
<jiltdil> penguin42:not understood plz xplain
<penguin42> jiltdil: Well even with unity there aren't actually 3d things on the desktop, it just uses GL to do some of the work
<jiltdil> penguin42:it means many application uses this
<jiltdil> penguin42:may u plz tell me my nvidia GeForce 9400 GT  supports openGL or not so i use 11.04
<penguin42> sorry, I don't do Nvidia
<arand> I know my 8600gt supports it, so with proprietary drivers I would assume so.
<yofel> jiltdil: it does with proprietary drivers - it's just that those aren't installed out of the box and nouveau will probably not be enough for unity. So you'll have to install the drivers and reboot if you want to try unity
<jiltdil> yofel:how to do this any help1
<yofel> jiltdil: make sure you make the usb driver have a persistent part in Usb creator - then install the nvidia drivers after booting it
<yofel> that should work I think, not sure
<jiltdil> yofel:should i install nvida in live mode if i want touse 11.04 in live mode?
<yofel> jiltdil: yes, the driver needs to be installed after entering live mode - if nouveau doesn't work with unity on your card you should get usual gnome - then install the drivers, reboot and hope for the best
<jiltdil> "you should get usual gnome"  don't understood plz xplain
<jiltdil> thanx to all ! good night
<avis> how do adjust natty screen configuration to installation defaults ?  i did not nuke my old maverick leftovers
<aguitel> is there minmal cd with natty ?
<coz_> aguitel,  I think once its released there will be one
<coz_> aguitel,  they seem to show up once the release is out
<aguitel> coz_, do you know the link ?
<aguitel> coz_, a ok
<coz_> aguitel,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coz_> aguitel,  when it comes out it will be on that link
<aguitel> coz_, ok
<coz_> aguitel,  and i use minimal install cd's regularly
<yofel> there are ones actually, just adjust the link - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<yofel> don't ask me if that works
<aguitel> coz_, i waqnt to install 11.04 in aspireone d260 netbook
<coz_> aguitel,  ah I see... well you could try that link yofel  mentioned but I have no idea either if it actually works
<aguitel> coz_, i will play with it
<coz_> nool  let me know if it actually works :)
<coz_> cool
<aguitel> coz_, the mini.iso image is working with netbootin ?
<coz_> aguitel,  I dont know
<aguitel> yofel, the mini.iso is working with netbootin ?
<yofel> as I said - no idea
<aguitel> ok
<nperry> is there a gnome3 channel?
<apparle> hi guys. I tried kubuntu natty alpha 2 and I am unable to start kwin effects. any help
<penguin42> apparle: What graphics card?
<penguin42> apparle: and what happens if you try to start them?
<apparle> I have a ati xpress radeon
<apparle> penguin42: screen turns black and there is no error
<penguin42> apparle: Open driver or frglx/closed driver?
<apparle> penguin42: I do see and can move the mouse pointer
<apparle> and I do anything.... say a right click momentarily I see a white box near the pointer
<apparle> penguin42: open
<penguin42> apparle: Sounds like a graphics driver bug
<penguin42> apparle: On the desktop effects try going to the advanced tab and flipping the Compositing type from OpenGL to XRender; it might have a better chance
<apparle> penguin42: it is for sure, because even when I disable the effects, then also a lot of screen corruption
<apparle> penguin42: I am using opengl till 10.10 so I don't see why I should change. xrender is very slow
<apparle> penguin42: even I tried the LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<penguin42> apparle: Yeh well it sounds like you're hitting a bug; so 1) report it 2) Try the xorg-edgers packages which are bleeding edge drivers 3) Try the closed driver or 4) Try xrender
<apparle> penguin42: closed driver out of question..... a legacy onboard gpu. as I told you xrender is very slow.
<apparle> penguin42: is there anyway to try the bleeding edge drivers from live cd
<penguin42> hmm not sure from livecd, it's quite a lot of packages
<apparle> penguin42: I got these problems on kubuntu. should I check with ubuntu as well?
<penguin42> apparle: You could; the drivers will be the same, it's just a matter of whether you hit the same problems with the gnome window managers; my guess is that it'll breka just as badly if you turn on gnome desktop effects/compiz
<apparle> penguin42: and how to install alpha on wubi
<apparle> penguin42: the same procedure works.... running wubi.exe in the image?
<apparle> penguin42: what about the wubi installation
<penguin42> don't know about wubi, I don't do windows
<apparle> penguin42: I also don't use it much. but it is good for testing, don't have to do the hassle of partitioning
<psusi> anyone want to help test faster boot times? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686699
<penguin42> my boot times on this machine are dominated by a bug somewhere anyway so probably won't help
<aguitel> coz_, how install minimal gnome with netinstall ,sudo aptitude install gnome-core ?
<coz_> aguitel,  probably sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<coz_> aguitel,  but I have not used that particular manner of installation so I cant be sure
<aguitel> coz_, ubuntu-desktop install everything i read
<yofel> ubuntu-desktop will install the usual ubuntu desktop installation as long as recommends are installed too
<yofel> gnome-core is a debian thing I think
<nperry> coz used jhbuild before?
<nperry> libical >= 0.43 is needed by evolution-data-server  but 0.44 has been released in ubuntu natty - anyway to force build without this module?
<coz_> nperry,  no I have not ,, at least that I can recall
<nperry> Can't figure this annoying thing out!
<coz_> nperry,  i cant help with this one,, sounds puzzling
<donniezazen2> Hi
<aguitel> i cannot boot with usb natty
<penguin42> hmm, so I'm running Unity and it's actually holding together - but I'm reading an article and there is mentionof a 'system menu' and a 'user menu' - where is the system menu?
<penguin42> is this just referring to the thing you get after clicking on the 'application's and selecting system?
<aguitel> i cannot boot with usb natty
<Daekdroom> Anyone else noticing a compiz memory leak with unity?
<arand> penguin42: Or is it preferences/admin ?
<BUGabundo> evening
<penguin42> arand: How do you get to that?
<arand> penguin42: Well I was thinking they were refering to the old, gnome-menu organisation, but probably not.
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-06
<Daekdroom> Memory leaks everywhere D:
<Daekdroom> compiz, unity-panel-service, conky
<Daekdroom> nautilus
<apparle> hey guys, you are great.... just great. Alpha 2 was not even displaying anything and alpha 3 works like magic
<Daekdroom> Wow. I've been reading complaints that Canonical doesn't hear from users in languages other than english
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Well I believe the current bug policy is to turn non-English bug reports into questions
<penguin42> Daekdroom: But it looks like there is some effort to improve the situation: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-handling-nonenglish-bugs
<rww> as I understand it, LP and localization don't get along either
<alisalaah> is 11.04 mostly stable now? was thinking of upgrading
<alisalaah> i just wanted to "play" with it
<alisalaah> but i do use this comp at work also
<penguin42> alisalaah: It dpeends, some people are still finding big problems
<Daekdroom> alisalaah, then you might not want to try it for now
<aberhow> anyone playing with xubuntu 11.04 specifically?
<alisalaah> well i dont mind doing some bug testing
<alisalaah> is it in aplha 3 or beta now?
<penguin42> alpha3
<alisalaah> if its beta ill try it out, i wasnt sure where in the cycle it was
<penguin42> alisalaah: Make sure you have a backup and make sure you have a live CD of an older version just in case it breaks it and you need to recover
<alisalaah> i have a 10.10 cd so should be ok
<aberhow> anyone have the issue where they click on the network manager and they can't click on any of the menu items that pull down?
<penguin42> seems OK here
<aberhow> penguin42: xubuntu or ubuntu?
<penguin42> ubuntu
<aberhow> is there a specific xubuntu bug reporting place?
<penguin42> aberhow: Not sure, but I think it's just a case of normal bugs in lp
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> does natty's side panel always stay on top?
<visual1ce> what if you have a small laptop screen?
<Daekdroom> visual1ce, you can make it autohide
<visual1ce> thx Daexdroom - some troller said you can't make it autohide...
<aberhow> i must say i really like the "fuzzy" clock option
<Daekdroom> aberhow, fuzzy?
<aberhow> instead of "8:11", it says "ten past eight"
<aberhow> which is close enough
<Daekdroom> No such thing here, but that is probably because I'm not using my system in EN
<aberhow> now it says quarter past eight
<Daekdroom> Woah. 8:25 already?
<aberhow> no 8:15
<aberhow> heh
<Daekdroom> Hm, right, mistook that for the metric system
<aberhow> understandable
<aberhow> where are you from Daekdroom?
<Daekdroom> Brazil
<aberhow> tudo bem
<Riberty> im trying to install alpha 3 on my empty parition from a usb thumdrive... it says it is missing a bootmgr press alt ctrl del
<bazhang> how was it installed to the usb stick
<Riberty> i used unetbootin
<Riberty> or something like that
<bazhang> md5 the iso and re- 'burn'
<Riberty> md5? im using a thumbdrive
<Riberty> i have no dvdrom or cdrom
<bazhang> md5 has nothing to do with media
<Riberty> what is md5
<bazhang> !md5 > Riberty
<ubottu> Riberty, please see my private message
<Riberty> ok
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having their sound volume lowered to 0 when they open rhythmbox?
<aberhow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Riberty> that post is retarded
<Riberty> it tells me to download the md5sum.exe and put it into my \windows\system32 foldder
<Riberty> then put my iso file in there and use cmd prompt
<Daekdroom> Lol
<Riberty> and type in "md5sum -c natty-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Daekdroom> sudo apt-get install md5sum
<Riberty> which doesnt work
<Riberty> im on windows
<Daekdroom> md5sum /path/to/file
<Daekdroom> Oh
<vivid> Riberty, thats how the program works, its not a gui
<Riberty> well it doesnt work
<vivid> user error
<bazhang> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Riberty> the output says "md5sum:natty-desktop-amd64.iso: no such file or directory"
<vivid> pretty clear what the issue is
<vivid> you need to supply the path/to/natty/iso
<Riberty> usr error? rolf
<Riberty> i cd C:\Windows\System32
<Riberty> ok i put in the path with the filename
<Riberty> "md5sum -c C:\Windows\System32\natty-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Riberty> still no file or directory
<Riberty> and i tried
<Riberty> "md5sum -c Windows\System32\natty-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Riberty> 64bit iso not compatible with sys32?
<vivid> it wont boot unless you have a 64bit chip if thats what youre asking
<Riberty> no
<Riberty> i have 64bit
<bazhang> what cpu
<Riberty> intell
<bazhang> which one
<Riberty> q6600
<Riberty> 64bit
 * rww high-fives Riberty 
<rww> (and yes, it's 64-bit)
<Riberty> ?
<rww> We have the same processor.
<Riberty> oh ok
<Riberty> mine is water cooled
<Riberty> ugh
<Riberty> so whens natty coming out?
<Riberty> stupid alpha
<Riberty> waste of time
<bazhang> 11.04
<Riberty> lol
<Riberty> wow
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Riberty> thats so long from now
<rww> April 28th
<bazhang> year.month
<vivid> most likely user erro
<Riberty> want me to go through what i did exactly?
<Riberty> i downloaded md5sum.exe and placed it in my system32 folder
<Riberty> then i put my natty iso in the same folder
<Riberty> opened up cmd and used "cd \windows\system32\"
<vivid> http://www.md5summer.org
<Riberty> md5sum -c natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<vivid> ac6b2485e0e8a9e3c5f3a51803a5af32 *FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
<coz_> hey guys
<nperry> Got gnome-shell running, this is awesome.
<micahg> anyone know how to get nm-applet back in xubuntu natty?
<coz_> micahg,  I dont use xfce  however , if you right click its panel  is there an add to panel option?
<micahg> yeah, but that won't help, it'
<coz_> mm
<micahg> s running, just not showing up
<coz_> micahg,  I am not sure then,,, if you hand around ,, probably someone here runs xfce
<jiltdil> mim hardware requirement to use 11.04?
<jiltdil> What is the minimum requirement that my cpu  should have to use natty 11.04 ubuntu?
<micahg> 686 is the minimum
<jiltdil> means 32 bit
<jiltdil> cpu
<micahg> I think a P2 and higher should still work
<jiltdil> and wt about ram and drivers?
<micahg> I don't think the minimum requirements are increasing for natty AFAIK
<jiltdil> but someone here said me that graphic drivers should have openGL support to use it smoothly
<micahg> here are the release notes from the latest alpha with the known issues listed regarding drivers: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<jiltdil> thanx
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone,
<jiltdil> goodafternon!
<brobostigon> i think i have found a bug onmy eeepc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/576420/ i got that output from dmesg, as i waslogged into my eeepc via ssh, and could paste it out.
<brobostigon> it causes one massive screen-wide graphical artifact, and restarting xorg didnt make any difference. only way to recover was for me to restart via ssh.
<brobostigon> any ideas?
<jiltdil> just thinking
<brobostigon> :)
<yofel> yeah, hung GPUs need a reboot - do you have an intel related crash file in /var/crash/ ?
<brobostigon> let me look, one minute.
<brobostigon> yofel: i have 9 inthere.
<yofel> brobostigon: then file the last one you got I guess, GPU lockups are bugs - serious ones
<brobostigon> yofel: how do i file it?
<yofel> brobostigon: you can also ask in #ubuntu-x if you need to provide any other information than what apport will attach to the bug
<yofel> brobostigon: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/<crashfile>
<brobostigon> yofel: ah, thank you.
<brobostigon> so do that on the last crash file thats in there formyesterday.
<yofel> yes, that will open a bug filing dialog - maybe ask you some questions and then open a browser window where you can file the bug  - you need a launchpad account though (free)
<brobostigon> yofel: yep, ihave one,thank you. ihave filed 2 other natty bugs up to now.
<yofel> :)
<brobostigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/730099
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 730099 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] GPU lockup 0c40b170 (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000011)" [Undecided,New]
<brobostigon> yofel: did i file that correctly?
<yofel> brobostigon: looks ok, it would be helpful to know what you were doing when the GPU hung up though
<brobostigon> yofel: i had irssi open in gnome-terminal, and nothing else.
<yofel> then put at least that on the bug, better than nothing
<brobostigon> ok, will do, :)
<brobostigon> however it has happened about a dozen times over the lastfew days, so icant remember what iwas doing,every singleone of those times.
<yofel> np, you can update the bug if it should happen again
<yofel> I know how it feels when GPU lockups happen randomly, nouveau did that for me :S
<brobostigon> yofel: its not good, will there be a pattern, of when it happens?
<yofel> I don't know about that, stay around in #ubuntu-x if they can help you, I'm not a graphics driver expert
<brobostigon> i m there, and have toldthem about this. :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * BluesKaj wonders why kdm won't autostart, I have to run the recovery kernel each boot then, fix broken packages to get to the tty login and then start kdm. It's a rather convoluted method to boot into the desktop, any ideas ?
<yofel> usually means upstart doesn't get far enough to start it, probably some dependency failed
<carbonate> Hi I have a problem installing
<carbonate> I am trying to install 11.04 from a USB stick but it freezes and hangs and is very unstable in the gui live boot environment. Can someone help me out?
<carbonate> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 3.0GHz, RAM: Ripjaws 4GB, HDD: Western Digital 500GB SATA drive MOBO: M4A88T-V Evo/USB3
<ikonia> carbonate: sounds like hardware problems, you said you had the same issues with other distros
<carbonate> I dont know ikonia
<carbonate> I think it could also be a BIOS setting
<ikonia> you said you had the same problems with other distros, so I'm suggesting it's more likley a hardware problem
<ikonia> carbonate: I doubt it's a bios issue
<carbonate> I have heard problems from AHCI and ACPI
<penguin42> carbonate: Have you run a memtest on it?
<carbonate> Yes actually several times.
<penguin42> has anyone figured out under Unity how to change the number and layout of virtual desktops ?
<carbonate> I have never seen an error of any kind, I built it yesterday and it posted right away
<penguin42> carbonate: Hmm OK; so have you had any distro work on it?
<carbonate> Not using the USB method no, though its the only one I tried, I didn't buy a DVD drive
<penguin42> ok
<carbonate> Well I have now, but it isnt here yet
<ikonia> carbonate: if it's the only one you tried, why did you say you had this problem with other distros
<penguin42> carbonate: When you say you've run memtest, have you run memtest86 and let it run for a few hours?
<carbonate> ikonia: Only method I have tried. I have tried 10.x, Mint 9, Fedora 14 all through USB Live
<ikonia> carbonate: and did they work ?
<carbonate> I ran the memtest that my MOBO has
<carbonate> ikonia: no
<ikonia> carbonate: ok, so think abou tit
<penguin42> carbonate: Forget the MOBO memtest, run memtest86 off Ubuntu or any other distros live cd and leave it for a few hours
<ikonia> carbonate: all different distros, all having the same problem
<penguin42> ^cd^image
<ikonia> carbonate: it's likley it is a hardware issue
<carbonate> Clearly its the USB drive but as it is BRAND NEW I was also thinking maybe it was a BIOS setting or something.
<ikonia> carbonate: memtest needs to be run from a livecd/boot image, and it will take approx 18 hours to run enough tests to get confidence
<penguin42> carbonate: No, not clearly the USB drive
<carbonate> ikonia: memtest tests the RAM?
<ikonia> the usb drive is most likley not the problem
<ikonia> carbonate: it does test the ram, yes
<carbonate> ikonia: what do you think it is?
<carbonate> penguin42: what about you then if not USB
<penguin42> carbonate: Could be anything, bad ram, bad power supply are most likely - make sure the bios settings are the 'safest' rather than fastest
<carbonate> penguin42: I have set them to default and it still failed
<ikonia> carbonate: run the tests, see if it gives a clue
<penguin42> carbonate: See if memtest86 survives for a few hours - it's a very good test
<carbonate> penguin42: memtest86? Is this okay if I have a amd64 ?
<penguin42> yeh
<ikonia> carbonate: it's fine
<carbonate> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ memtest86 memtest86: command not found
<carbonate> :(
<ikonia> carbonate: are you listening to what's been said ?
<ikonia> carbonate: you boot from it, you don't run it from within ubuntu
<ikonia> !memtest
<carbonate> ikonia: I'm trying yes
<ikonia> carbonate: when you boot the ubuntu CD (or in your case usb) you get options, one of them is "memtest" - use that option
<carbonate> Oh gotcha
<carbonate> Aright, it will give me some time to play Battlefield.
<carbonate> Thanks!
<cabonate> penguin42: Yeah so No
<cabonate> :|
<cabonate> penguin42: It cant do memtest because it needs a legacy image or archive image or something
<cabonate> :(
<penguin42> odd, never seen that - maybe try and get the image from www.memtest86.com ?
<cabonate> penguin42: I remember the last time I installed linux it was not this complicated. I was able to do it from the command line and it involved things like make and install. Why cant I just install a OS to this sata from in a live environment
<cabonate> penguin42: Surely thats prossible
<penguin42> cabonate: Because by the sounds of it you have broken hardware
<cabonate> I have been reading about others with the same problem, solving it by switching USB sticks. So I really think it's just the stick I'm using. Trying to install from the Live Env couldnt hurt
<penguin42> I've never had that issue with USB sticks, but you may just be unlucky
<yofel> the disk did have a self check function which should work on usb sticks too
<cabonate> yofel: I'm sorry?
<yofel> I did have a failing usb stick in the past, but that wouldn't even boot
<cabonate> yofel: I dont think it's failing I think its a setting or certain way that a subset of USB sticks are made
<cabonate> Perhaps with incompatable features
<yofel> cabonate: the live disk has a self check to make sure you didn't get a bad burn. If you put it on usb that option should still be there I think
<cabonate> I have read other problems similar to mine that involve Patriot memory, the makers of this stick
<Daekdroom> Anyone else having their system volume reduced to 0 when they open banshee or rhythmbox?
<cabonate> yofel: How can I use it? I have dont md5 on the iso if thats what you mean
<cabonate> *donre
<cabonate> lol
<cabonate> *done
<yofel> well, could be - but without any kernel log that's hard to say
<cabonate> I'm in the Live Env now, is there anything you want me to get you?
<yofel> no, the boot menu of the image (which is hidden by default these days) had a self check option
<cabonate> :( on a sad note this computer looks SO FUCKING COOOL on my desk but it dont work right
<cabonate> :(
<oCean> cabonate: drop that kind of language please
<cabonate> soz
<cabonate> What does sodding mean btw
<jpds> cabonate: → #ubuntu-offtopic
<cabonate> jpds: nah I'm just trying to be active so hopefully someone notices my question
<cabonate> :|
<cabonate> Is there a way to run the live disk from ram ?
<cabonate> I think that could solve all my problems
<Daekdroom> Anyone here noticed that soundmenu doesn't display album cover if you're using rhythmbox?
<BluesKaj> I'm still having trouble with kdm starting at boot on my other linux desktop pc , it has to be booted from the tty evertime which also prevents Lan access for some reason , including smb and ssh
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Can you just explain the symptoms a bit more?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the default boot kernel just gets past the plymouth image then stops , I have to use the recovery kernel and fix broken packages to get a tty then I have to startx , tryiing service kdm start does nothing now , when that command was working previosly
<penguin42> when you say fix broken packages what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> the dialog options that open after booting the recovery kernel , penguin42
<penguin42> ah I can't remember what that has to say
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So I'd boot into the failed boot, then boot into the recovery and see if you can see anything in the logs from the failed boot
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Does your machine have an sshd or the like on it?
<BluesKaj> there 6 options I believe , normal boot , low grphics mode , fix broken packages etc
<BluesKaj> no penguin42 aamof the desktop is 6yrs old now ...I'm worried that it's age becoming a problem
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you had an sshd installed on it, then you might be able to ssh in and see if it's really dead or it's just X that failed to start
<penguin42> does it ping?
<Daekdroom> Anyone here can try reproducing bug #729392 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729392 in unity (Ubuntu) "[unity] minimizing an application doesn't make it lose window focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729392
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yes ping is fine , ssh just refuses to connect when I have to use the recovery kernel . Yesterday I managed to reboot with default kernal and ssh and smb worked fine
<BUGabundo> howdy
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Just tried it with firefox and the focus changed to this pidgin on minimising the firefox
<Daekdroom> penguin42, is your launcher set to never hide?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: No, it's set to autohide and is very very confused
<Daekdroom> penguin42, hm, try having your launcher hidden and then reproducing it
<Daekdroom> If it happens the same way it does here, the minimized window should have focus until you make the launcher appear again
<penguin42> Daekdroom: My problem is that my launcher doesn't reliably appear
<Daekdroom> Is the daily working? There are so many bugs I haven't heard other people talking about I feel like reinstalling >.<
<enli> My menus(those are in the top panel) are not sorted alphabetically. I believe this happened after I upgraded from 10.10. Is there any way to sort them out automatically? I would hate to do it manually.
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it a known bug that bash tab-completion does not escape spaces in natty?
<penguin42> Lunar_Lamp: Is doing here
 * penguin42 just created a file called hello fred    and tab completed  cat hel
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, it definitely does not here:
<Lunar_Lamp> ed@Vostron:~$ touch "bar foo"
<Lunar_Lamp> ed@Vostron:~$ rm bar foo
<Lunar_Lamp> (I typed bar[tab] to get that)
<penguin42> just tried it again, fine here
<penguin42> exactly like that
<Lunar_Lamp> OK, clearly there is some difference, because it's very repeatable here across all file types.
<penguin42> nod
<Lunar_Lamp> echo $SHELL ?
<Lunar_Lamp> I get /bin/bash
<penguin42> same
<Lunar_Lamp> penguin42: echo $TERM (i get xterm)
<penguin42> same
 * Lunar_Lamp glares
<Lunar_Lamp> You're not making this easy! :-p
<penguin42> sorry :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> gnome-terminal?
<penguin42> the completion stuff isn't simple; it can probably depend on everything else in your path and loads of other stuff
<penguin42> Lunar_Lamp: yep, and konsole
<Lunar_Lamp> Doesn't matter - just tried it on tty1 and it happened there too.
<penguin42> echo $LANG ?
<Lunar_Lamp> en_GB.UTF-8
<penguin42> I;ve got en_GB.UTF-8 in konsole and en_US.UTF-8 in my other machine with gnome-terminal
<penguin42> hmph that needs fixing
<Lunar_Lamp> I'll see if it's user-specifci
<Lunar_Lamp> Nope - happens as another random uesr.
<Lunar_Lamp> I'll see if it happens with a *new* user.
<Lunar_Lamp> Nope, new user created and same behaviour - so it's a system-wide thing.
<Lunar_Lamp> 1:1.3-1ubuntu1 <== that's the version of bash-completion I have
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> and 4.2-0ubuntu2 for bash
<Lunar_Lamp> $ shopt | grep no_empty_cmd_completion
<Lunar_Lamp> no_empty_cmd_completion	off
<Lunar_Lamp> Same for me
<penguin42> I seem to remember there is some debug you can enable in the completion
<whiz_> hey all. I just go the 3D unity going. one question about window size adjustment. since there is no windows bar at the top of applications, how do I resize. I saw something in the upper task bar once or 2 times but it doesnot always come
<arand> DO you have no window decorations whatsoever?
<arand> I don't think that's supposed to happen
<arand> There should be a rezising handle in the bottom right I think..
<avis> anyway to keep compiz from crashing ?
<whiz_> arand: my window size somehow is slightly bigger than screen size and so that resize dots are outside my screen area
<whiz_> arand: and yeah no window decorations
 * BluesKaj thinks the default kernel is not recognizing the HW , it takes the recovery kernel to actually load the xorg files and graphics driver . The input devices are flashing their lights like there no HW recognition at all.
<whiz_> another issue which is a bit of show stopper. the window decoration thing can wait since I can still work. Network Manager problem. I had this on GNOME as well where Network Manager disconnects very often for a specific router with WPA2 authentication. I use wicd whenever I need to conne
<whiz_> connect to that router. same with unity. I disable wireless on NetworkManager and use wicd. but lot of problems think that there is no internet. like Evolution, 'Empathy', Ubuntu One. ..
<whiz_> to name a few. thankfully chrome connects alright.
<DaGeek247> what do you guys think of the rekiability of 11.04?
<DaGeek247> reliability*
<penguin42> still rather touchy for me - mostly graphics drivers
<DaGeek247> i heaed about ubuntu not using gnome anynore, is it true?
<kklimonda> no, yes, define what you mean by gnome
<arand> DaGeek247: Only for window management.
<DaGeek247> whats it use insted of gnome?
<arand> DaGeek247: Unity
<DaGeek247> ok
<kklimonda> but really, unity is used instead of metacity, and gnome-panel
<kklimonda> and gnome is so much more
<DaGeek247> do the themes work?
<Daekdroom> For unity, partially.
<DaGeek247> prtially?
<Daekdroom> for the GTK apps, fully
<Daekdroom> Yeah, the launcher doesn't support themeing (for now, I believe)
<Daekdroom> the panel supports
<DaGeek247> in 10.04 it doesnt. :/
<Wiesshund> In #ubuntu they said i have to come to this channel for any questions related to ubuntu netbook edititon 10.04, is that correct?
<abb> Hello, all.  Hoping for some advice. Planning to Natt-ify a Dell Latitude E6510 (Intel Core i5). When it boots, I am given an option during POST to use Legacy boot (BIOS) or EFI.  Now, I know very little about EFI other than what wikipedia knows; can anyone advise as to which route (BIOS vs EFI) one should go w/ a Natty install?
<guntbert> Wiesshund: they probably misread - this is for 11.04
<guntbert> :)
<Wiesshund> i told them that, and this guy Starminn just kept bombarding me with the bots redirect to this channel :(
<abb> I realize that EFI is newer, and the "future", and so with a new system I would generally opt for whatever is newest (to avoid being stuck with legacy stuff in the future) but I'm still not clear on how well EFI is supported in Ubuntu, despite searching the forums.
<Wiesshund> I dont suppose any of you guys know how to quickly add a custom entry to the little unity launcher bar?
<abb> guntbert, I think he is looking for #ubuntu+1,-6,+5
<guntbert> Wiesshund: sorry, no
<abb> Would my question (above, RE: EFI) be more appropriate for #ubuntu, you think?  I know it's somewhat general, but I'm planning to install the latest daily natty image so...
<abb> Wiesshund, sorry, when I get natty installed on the system I'm asking about, I will research this.  :)
<Wiesshund> guntbert do you know if perhaps there is an unlisted chnnel specific to the netbook edition?
<guntbert> Wiesshund: sorry, no, but if I remember correctly it was always supported in #ubuntu
<abb> I will go ask my question in #ubuntu; maybe more EFI-minded-eyes will be around there.  Cheers.
<Wiesshund> well thanks anyways guntbert, least you were polite and tried to help :)
<Daekdroom> Goddamn, it annoys me so badly that everytime I open rhythmbox, the sound volume goes to 0.
<DaGeek247> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Daekdroom> I'm sorry, I didn't know that I wasn't allowed to say "Goddamn"
<guntbert> Daekdroom: running an alpha OS should make you less vulnerable to anger :-)
<Starminn> Is it possible to add custom launchers to the UNity launcher?
<Starminn> Anybody there? I wish to make a custom launcher in the Unity Launcher menu? For example, just set it as, "/path/to/file/to/launch" -- is this possible?
<trism> Starminn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity , complicated method, can't say if it still works
<Starminn> Thanks, trism. It's for somebody else and I haven't heard back how successful they've been. If I hear back I'll let you know, though.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> the new Menu is out
<BUGabundo> till it fixes this darn bugs
<BUGabundo> I can't use it!
<kklimonda> new menu?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> the integrated one
<BUGabundo> on gnome panel
<kklimonda> hmm.. worked fine today
<kklimonda> and then I've switched to Unity
<kklimonda> to see how it fares
<BUGabundo> many apps it stops showing
<BUGabundo> others don't update
<BUGabundo> on pidgin refreshes widdley
<BUGabundo> meh
<mrsun> hmm, how the heck do you reach stuff like settings etc with unity ? :)
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> couldn't figure out how to open a shell
<BUGabundo> left!
<mrsun> ough, tried to open sound settings
<mrsun> totaly killed th eunity stuff :P
<nperry> Get gnome shell..
<nperry> Been using it for a day
<nperry> 'tis hawt!
<mrsun> ahh thats more like it, "Ubuntu Classic Desktop" :P
<Daekdroom> nperry, where did you get it from?
<Daekdroom> It crashes so much in here that I had to give up on it.
<Daekdroom> I try clicking an indicator and it crashes.
<Daekdroom> Despite that and the lack of themeability, it's awesome.
<nperry> I used jhbuild
<nperry> So it creates a sandboz
<nperry> *sandbox
<yofel> _gunni_: what akonadi-server version do you have?
<_gunni_> gunni@server:~$ akonadiserver --version
<_gunni_> Akonadi 1.5.0
<yofel> the package version I mean. (apt-cache policy akonadi-server)
<_gunni_> But maybe i found something stopping apparmor now i seem to can start akonadi ... i did the aa-complain command i found before, but that did not work for me
<_gunni_> 1.5.0-0ubuntu2
<yofel> hm, yeah, does your /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi look like this? http://paste.kde.org/6639
<_gunni_> yes exactly like this
<_gunni_> So after running "sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor teardown"
<_gunni_> akonadi can be started, after starting apparmor again, it does not work
<yofel> odd... esp. since it works fine here
<_gunni_> Was an upgrade from maverick with kde 4.6 installed from ppa
<yofel> _gunni_: do you have any error message at the end of /var/log/syslog when you try to start akonadi?
<yofel> something from apparmor at least
<_gunni_> Some messages like this one:
<_gunni_> Mar  6 23:20:18 server kernel: [35080.197802] type=1400 audit(1299450018.125:858): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=18873 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi///usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/ssdhome/gunni/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/server.lower-test" pid=18875 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<yofel> aaaaah
<yofel> /ssdhome/gunni/ is not your home folder
<yofel> at least not from a system point of view
<yofel> only /home/ is accepted in the apparmor profile
<_gunni_> home/gunni links to /ssdhome/gunni
<yofel> _gunni_: what does 'echo $HOME' say?
<_gunni_> gunni@server:~$ echo $HOME
<_gunni_> /home/gunni
<yofel> hm, then I wonder why it errors there... since it does have write permissions to @{HOME}/.local/share/akonadi/** rwk
<_gunni_> gunni@server:/home$ ls -l /home |grep ssd
<_gunni_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root     15 2011-01-28 00:47 gunni -> /ssdhome/gunni/
<_gunni_> gunni@server:/home$ ls -l /ssdhome |grep gunni
<_gunni_> drwxrwxrwx 83 gunni gunni 4096 2011-03-06 23:15 gunni
<_gunni_> I had it working 2 days ago with exactly that folder setup under maverick
<_gunni_> I had the problem back some time, but fixed it somehow, but cant remember how
<yofel> yep, the apparmor profile was changed in natty, but not in a way that should cause this...
<yofel> well for now try to add
<yofel> /ssdhome/gunni/.local/share/akonadi/** rwk,
<yofel> below
<yofel> @{HOME}/.local/share/akonadi/** rwk
<yofel> in the profile
<yofel> maybe it helps
<_gunni_> Ill try
<yofel> if it does, file a bug
<_gunni_> Yes that seems to help
<yofel> great... file a bug then, I don't know what misbehaves here, but someone will look at it if you use ubuntu-bug akonadi-server
<_gunni_> In bugs.kde or in launchpad?
<yofel> launchpad - apparmor is ubuntu stuff
<_gunni_> Ok.
<_gunni_> yofel: thx fopr your help. I filed a bug, dont know if it is helpfull like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/730323
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 730323 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "akonadi does not start if home dir is linked somewhere" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> hm, I would have filed that against akonadi, but since I don't know what breaks here it doesn't matter much I guess
<yofel> _gunni_: can you add the package versions of apparmor and akonadi-server to the description please?
<_gunni_> Oh, thanks ... forgot it
<shaneo> can someone help me with changing the taskbar in natty wharwal i do not like the mac look but cant figure out how to change it
<Daekdroom> In the login screen, pick Classic GNOME session instead of Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<shaneo> thank you
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-27
<encrypt> how do i report the bug? ubuntu-bug NetworkManager??
<kklimonda> encrypt: ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome
<encrypt> thanks
<snadge> help, i get a black screen and a mouse pointer when i log in with unity for some inexplicable reason
<snadge> which logs can i look at for a clue?
<snadge> lol if i restart lightdm, it restarts about 20 times
<DebolazW> The UserInterfaceFreeze doesn't stop bug fixes does it?
<Daekdroom> No, it doesn't.
<DebolazW> Good, hopefully there's still time for someone to fix the intel titlebar bug then. :)
<snadge> and fglrx title bug
<snadge> im glad it affects intel too, maybe someone will do something about it
<DebolazW> snadge: Which bug # is that?
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DebolazW> Unfortunately, it's not the same bug as the intel bug which is bug 930515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930515 in compiz (Ubuntu) "title bar text glitch offset shadow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930515
<snadge> that also happens on radeon
<DebolazW> But that being said, I have noticed the title bar sometimes doesnt update properly.
<snadge> the glitchy text that is
<DebolazW> It "lags behind" kind of, but I never really took that much notice of it.
<snadge> yeah on fglrx it fails to update entirely
<DebolazW> The glitchy text is annoying however. Its really only a visual thing, but it just makes the interface look a bit broken when its there 24/7 of your ui experience. :)
<snadge> so all windows look like they have focus, v annoying
<DebolazW> Does the radeon version of that also start with 12.04?
<DebolazW> *Did rather
<DebolazW> And does it appear exactly like seen in the screenshots attached to the 930515 bug? If so, you should mark that it affects you.
<snadge> i cant even get unity to start atm
<snadge> otherwise i would
<snadge> sigh, mondays
<DebolazW> For some reason, ubuntu wont let me alt-tab switch to terminals started with ctrl-alt-t anymore.
<urfr332gO> Debolaz, you can set it up in compiz
<DebolazW> urfr332gO: Has it been disabled?
<urfr332gO> if your running unity that is.
<urfr332gO> Debolaz, shouldn't have been has it worked at all?
<DebolazW> Yes, until a few updates ago.
<DebolazW> Actually, the ctrl-alt-t terminal isnt the only app. I just started ccsm and it wont let me tab switch to that either. :)
<DebolazW> (But I can select it as normal on the launcher to switch to it)
<urfr332gO> Debolaz, here is where in compiz you set it. http://imagebin.org/200995
<urfr332gO> Debolaz, this is from the compizconfig settings manager
<DebolazW> urfr332gO: You misunderstood me, I can start it. It's alt-tab switching to it at some later point that does not work here.
<urfr332gO> Debolaz, I was just trying to give you the option of having the crtl-alt-t launch.
<urfr332gO> I guess I missunderstaood.
<DebolazW> Yes, and I appreciate it, but that isn't the problem, that works just fine. :)
<urfr332gO> alt tab has a opened windows choice per stock setup
<DebolazW> Its doing alt-tab to switch to that application later that doesn't work. I just noticed something now though, all the apps I cant switch to are marked with a "hollow" arrow on the unity launcher, while all the switchable apps running are marked with a filled arrow.
<mhall119> trijntje: you still here
<mhall119> ?
<urfr332gO> with multiple terminals open the alt-tab has a dropdwon that you would click on the one you want on my setup, but I'm in oneiric right now. I wonder if you need to restart X
<DebolazW> Does anyone here know what the different arrows on the left side of the icons on the launcher indicates?
<urfr332gO> sudo restart lightdm wil restart the ldm
<snadge> unity wont even start for me at the moment
<DebolazW> urfr332gO: I solved the problem. :D
<Daekdroom> Debolaz, it's because those 'hollow arrow' apps are supposedly in a different workspace.
<Daekdroom> But sometimes they're nowhere.
<Daekdroom> Pressing Super + S twice usually fixes it
<DebolazW> urfr332gO: It turns out it was a new setting in the unity plugin that when enabled would only let me switch between windows in my current viewport (Whatever that means)
<Daekdroom> Nope. It's a bug.
<DebolazW> Daekdroom: Ah.
<Daekdroom> Because the window wasn't being treated as in the current workspace.
<Daekdroom> (Some people do, however, prefer the alt-tab switcher to show all windows)
<urfr332gO> Debolaz, compiz is a bit slow in rendering and since unity is a plugin a field offrun at the least. :)
<urfr332gO> of fun*
<DebolazW> Daekdroom: I don't really use workspaces, I havent found a good way of switching between them yet.
<Daekdroom> I don't use them either.
<DebolazW> I guess I could bind S+arrow keys to them, but will that occupy something already used?
<snadge> ctrl-alt arrow keys
<urfr332gO> I have the cube all set up with it and other stuff but regularly loose the window headers.
<snadge> for whatever reason.. gnome-shell doesnt bind that by default.. so nfi how to switch workspaces with gnome shell
 * DebolazW learns something new about unity every day. :)
<snadge> unity wont start.. or if it does, i get no launcher or panel
<DebolazW> I only get to use it on this little netbook a few times a week though.
<urfr332gO> snadge, have you tweaked compiz?
<snadge> ive reset my compiz settings to default
<urfr332gO> snadge, ah have you tried the 2d?
<snadge> unity-2d works yeah.. but i only have one desktop for some reason
<snadge> well actually theres 4.. but the keyboard binding to switch between them doesnt appear to be working
<urfr332gO> I have been installing the gnome-shell, and have actually switched to it now that gives you 4 desktops unity, unity 2d, gnome 3 and the fallback.
<urfr332gO> snadge, you can add more desktops in compiz within unity.
<snadge> yeah thats for unity though, which isnt working properly
<snadge> no idea why
<urfr332gO> snadge, are you getting all the choices in the dash you should the links at the botom of the window?
<urfr332gO> snadge, I had these disappear in my oneierc set up, and just restarted the ldm fixed it.
<bluefoxicy> so
<bluefoxicy> I am about to break the download mirrors
<bluefoxicy> Yes I meant that.
<bluefoxicy> Trying to update to u+1 now :)
<bluefoxicy> let's see if they choke
<bluefoxicy> earlier I tried to download a pdf file... it was 8.7 megabytes and took a little under 3 seconds to download ;)
<ironhalik> dont worry, you wont get close to saturating the mirrors ;>
<bluefoxicy> hehe
<mortal> how do I disable dri (for battery reasons)?
<mortal> oh, found it but it seems that unity does not decrease the effects
<pmjdebruijn> if you disable DRI, you can't run unity 3d anymore AFAIK
<pmjdebruijn> and with Unity 2D running on your CPU, I doubt it'll save you any power
<pmjdebruijn> though you'd need to test to be sure
<zzecool> bluefoxicy: what connection  speed ?
<zzecool> 100 ?
<zzecool> ironhalik: =) morning
<ironhalik> hi zzecool :>\
<ironhalik> Hmm, I wonder
<zzecool> :D
<ironhalik> In current state, Ubuntu will be updating packages? or only fixes?
<ironhalik> ie. will I get the latest vlc when it comes out :)
<ironhalik> hate the package freeze, you technically get stuck with whatever was the latest month before release, for half a year
<micahg> ironhalik: precise already has 2.0.0
<brobostigon> this is one reason i like debian unstable, as it constantly gets updates, but also risk due to lack of testing, breakage,
<ironhalik> yeah, but theyre working on 2.0.1, which has a fix that I need, and wonder of it will land in Ubuntu
<brobostigon> ironhalik: try the vlc ppa?
<zzecool> ironhalik: you can use the official ppa's of every project
<micahg> maybe, maybe not, the bug fix can probably certainly get in
<ironhalik> yeah, but the dependencies are broken currently :)
<ironhalik> in vlc's ppa
<zzecool> ironhalik: the way ubuntu is doing it is the right one because imagine a company running ubuntu on unstable releases
<zzecool> maintain 1 2 pc its ok
<Daekdroom> If VLC 2.0.1 is a bug-fix release, then it might get updated.
<micahg> and precise comes with a nice requestbackport tool in ubuntu-dev-tools for those willing to help test backports for updates they'd like
<zzecool> but having an epic breakage
<ironhalik> zzecool: I run arch linux also, its rolling distro - latest packages, and everything pretty much works :P
<zzecool> but there is a risk
<zzecool> i like unstable too
<zzecool> dont get me wrong
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool_eating> im afk
<zzecool_eating> :D
<zzecool_eating> ill be back :o
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> Im also asking, because vlc2.0.0 got two ubuntu updates since its in the repos
<ironhalik> so theyre fitting it already :)
<dupondje> We need a Ubuntu rolling release :(
<dupondje> but yea :P
<Ian_Corne> zzecool_eating: they could just have a rolling version too i think
<zzecool_eating> Ian_Corne: they should have an official ppa like universe multiverse  etc that will have the rolling updates
<zzecool_eating> Ian_Corne: like rollingverse
<zzecool_eating> something like that
<zzecool_eating> better than an allnew  version
<zzecool_eating> giving the ability to go back
<zzecool> ironhalik: today i got a Vlc update
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> i <3 the new interface  , actually its only the color on the time bar
<zzecool> little things that matter
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> Myunity 3 released today i think
<zzecool> nice interface and easy fast edit of the basic features :)
<sociallyawkwardp> hello everybody, is this the right place to talk about bugs?
<oconnore> eek, updates today broke on openjdk-7
<bigjools> is there a separate channel for precise-on-kubuntu questions or will here do?
<Pici> This is the place.
<bluefoxicy> i started mine upgrading yesterday but it only made it 1 package in :|
<bigjools> excellent - in that case, is it a known problem that notifications don't have any sound?
<bluefoxicy> then it paused and asked me about restarting services for glibc
<ironhalik> oconnore: there are some problem with java vm all the time
<ironhalik> so it may have been already broken :)
<oconnore> ironhalik: Oh, it was already broken, but now it is extra broken :)
<zzecool> oconnore: you are right
<zzecool> my java somehow revert back to verson 6
<zzecool> ..<
<zzecool> >.<
<zzecool>  what the  happened?
<oconnore> zzecool: yeah, I had to redo all of my /etc/alternatives links because the openjdk-7 package still uses openjdk-6 links somehow.
<oconnore> or it just fails to overwrite them when you upgrade to 7
<bluefoxicy> today is a crap day
<bluefoxicy> I've already gotten job offers :(
<oconnore> bluefoxicy: sorry
<nhaines> bluefoxicy: congratulations?
<ironhalik> oconnore: http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/update-java-0.5b
<ironhalik> oconnore: this handy script allows you to switch betweem JVMs
<bluefoxicy> I can't obtain clearance, so 100% of the job offers I've gotten thusfar are not feasible for me.  So I guess I will just sit around and play Go today.  If Java isn't too broken to get me on the KGS.
<zzecool> ironhalik: i had install java using this script
<zzecool> installed*
<bluefoxicy> oconnore:  how broken is Java :|
<zzecool> but as oconnore  says some updates revert the verison back
<zzecool> version*
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> I had to force eclipse to use java 1.7 :>
<bluefoxicy> haha what... all the updates are downloaded, it's installing
<zzecool> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<bluefoxicy> time remaining:  1 day 14 hours
<oconnore> bluefoxicy: it seems rather broken to me. Sorry. You got a government job offer that needs clearance?
<oconnore> ironhalik: that's cool!
<bluefoxicy> oconnore:  I lost my job because after 4 years they decided to deny clearance, so of course every job I get offered requires an even higher level clearance.
<bluefoxicy> That's why I'm sitting home playing Go and testing the new version of Ubuntu.  Because I have nothing better to do except complain to someone that their software's broke.
<oconnore> bluefoxicy: sorry to hear it. Although I do like Go
<bluefoxicy> heh :)
<log> Do anyone else's libnotify notifications randomly turn royal blue?
<log> s/libnotify//
<log> Er, never mind. Confirmed in Bug #934425.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934425 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Notifications appear bright blue instead of cameleonic like the launcher" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934425
<ironhalik> bug #666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in Launchpad itself "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<ironhalik> huh
<Oer> bug one is more fun
<darthanubis> anyone here try an upgrade to Kubuntu Precise?
<glosoli> Is there any way or irc channel to talk with the developers who fix the bugs ?
<pangolin> the bug should have a Contact maintainer link
<yofel> darthanubis: me, worked mostly fine
<zzecool> ironhalik: you here?
<glosoli> is there any way to get "Ubuntu locally integrated menus" in Precise ?
<glosoli> zzecool: you here ?
<zzecool> glosoli: yes
<gaby> hello every body - can any one guide me - how to update my ubuntu to 12.04
<glosoli> zzecool: do you know where I can find some indicators-applets for ubuntu ?
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> what exactly do you need?
<glosoli> zzecool: I don't actually know atm, think i need to see a list to understand, it just feels like something is missing
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> gaby: press alt + f2    and type  update-manager -d
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> have fun and good lock
<zzecool> luck ;p
<gaby> zzecool: i did - and nothing happend
<zzecool> erm
<zzecool> refresh
<zzecool> you should see  "a new version is rdy"  or something
<gaby> how to refresh then
<zzecool> press the refresh button
<gaby> where is it
<zzecool> gaby: press alt + f2    and type  update-manager -d       PRESS ENTER
<zzecool> glosoli: i use one for ubuntu one one for dropbox and one for system monitoring
<gaby> i did
<gaby> and nothinghappend
<glosoli> zzecool: what's with that for ubuntu one, what can it do ?
<zzecool> ahh was and one more to change the speed of my cpu
<zzecool> it shows you the status
<gaby> zzecool : i did it again - and nothing happend
<zzecool> if it syncing etc
<glosoli> zzecool: can I do disconnect from it ?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> glosoli: how did you upgrate to precise
<zzecool> upgrade*
<glosoli> zzecool: where Can it get it ? I did not upgrade, I picked daily cd
<zzecool> gaby: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDH4i1J6QoE
<zzecool> its the same like in this vid
<zzecool> dont pay attention on the version
<zzecool> glosoli: wait
<zzecool> glosoli: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rye/ubuntuone-extras && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-indicator
<zzecool> im the man
<zzecool> ;p
<glosoli> no you aint :D
<zzecool> you know that i am
<zzecool> ;p
<glosoli> anyway does anyone here know how to enable global menu for Libreoffice as lo-menubar package not working
<glosoli> zzecool: that indicator sucks, it's not monochrome
<glosoli> :D
<zzecool> what is it ?
<zzecool> its mono for me
<zzecool> im using faenza icons  ho ho
<gaby> one more thing please - my software center - i cant find the search box to search for the soft ware i  need - can you tell me how to get this search box back
<glosoli> zzecool: it's like standart icon for me
<zzecool> gaby take a screenshot uploaded somewhere  and post the link here so we can see
<glosoli> zzecool: show me a screenshoot
<zzecool> glosoli: wait
<gaby> where can i post the screen shot
<gaby> give me the sit
<zzecool> try imageshack
<zzecool> glosoli: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/ubuntuone.png
<glosoli> zzecool: do you have any dropbox vs ubuntuone expierence ? ;D
<zzecool> what do you mean ?
<zzecool> In simple terms Dropbox is better in everything
<zzecool> but i use the both
<zzecool> them
<glosoli> zzecool: why better ?
<zzecool> numerous reasons
<glosoli> zzecool: for examle
<glosoli> example''
<zzecool> Perfect website  , speed , features
<gaby> how can i give you the screen shoot
<zzecool> post the link gaby
<gaby> where to post the link - please give me the site to upload my picture
<glosoli> zzecool: so what's point for using Ubuntu One for you
<glosoli>   ?
<zzecool> glosoli: more free space  + i only have tutorials and guides that i need to remember for linux there
<zzecool> Dropbox is for everything else
<zzecool> glosoli: do you have dropbox acc ?
<zzecool> if not i can send you an invite
<zzecool> and get me and you 250mb bonus
<zzecool> :)
<gaby> what is the site to upload my screenshoot
<zzecool> thats one more reason
<glosoli> zzecool: Can I sync local folders with dropbox ?
<zzecool> gaby: dont get me wrong but do you have any experience with linux and generaly computers  - internet  :)
<zzecool> gaby: you are asking about the most simple things and still trying to upgrade to beta in a quite techy OS
<zzecool> ;/
<gaby> iam only user
<zzecool> ok
<gaby> not so experienced like you
<zzecool> i will help you :)
<gaby> thanks
<zzecool> but learn the first rule
<zzecool> google is your friend
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> http://imageshack.us/
<zzecool> this is maybe the most known site for images upload
<zzecool> but
<zzecool> you can use anything
<zzecool> you can also upload it to you facebook almbum and send the direct link
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> whatever
<zzecool> glosoli: no you cant
<zzecool> glosoli: with dropbox you can only sync Dropbox's subfolder
<zzecool> subfolders*
<zzecool> its like sandbox  where the Dropbox folder is the root
<zzecool> with ubuntu one you can pick any folder if i remember right
<gaby> http://imageshack.us/f/837/softwarecenterx.png/
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> will ubuntu start shipping wayland this year?
<diegoviola> wayland+x11
<zzecool> diegoviola: i dont think
<diegoviola> ok
<diegoviola> so when this will start to happen please?
<glosoli> zzecool: can it sync local folders ?
<diegoviola> is there any plans...
<zzecool> i answered you
<glosoli> zzecool: friggin smuxi died
<jtaylor> when there is a stable release maybe
<zzecool> glosoli: no you cant
<diegoviola> ok
<zzecool> glosoli: with dropbox you can only sync Dropbox's subfolder
<zzecool> its like sandbox  where the Dropbox folder is the root
<zzecool> with ubuntu one you can pick any folder if i remember right
<diegoviola> 1.0 is coming soon i heard
<glosoli> zzecool: yeah, then ubuntu one pownz for space and for my needs ;D
<zzecool> but its freaking slow ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: for what ?
<zzecool> upload - sunc
<zzecool> sync*
<glosoli> zzecool: it aint here
<zzecool> rly ?
<zzecool> you are lucky
<glosoli> zzecool: my internet provider is good
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: I have my upload in ubuntu one limited to 2048 kB/s
<zzecool> ermm whats your upload speed
<zzecool> in mbits ?
<zzecool> Here at Greece for public lines its only 1 mbit
<glosoli> zzecool: it's fiber, so upload and download uses the same bandwidth so 5 megabytes down/up
<zzecool> the best you can get its 24 mbit / 1mbit    ( down / up )
<glosoli> zzecool: it's considered as slow in my country :)
<zzecool> hmm yeah
<glosoli> Best you can get is about 500 mbit
<zzecool> we are ADSL
<jtaylor> <1mbit/128kbit :(
<zzecool> jtaylor: that sucks rly bad
<zzecool> we were there some years before
<zzecool> internet is ok if you are 10 mbit or more
<zzecool> if you can download data with 1 mb / sec  then its ok
<zzecool> i can handles this
<zzecool> handle*
<zzecool> glosoli: 500 ?
<zzecool> :o
<glosoli> zzecool: smuxi............
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> i blame you isp
<zzecool> your
<glosoli> zzecool: Nah :) Chatting with skype and using www just fine
<glosoli> zzecool: in btw, i saw that your post about dodge window gathered a bit more attention
<zzecool> i blame your freenode server
<zzecool> glosoli: yes it does
<zzecool> but i think that there is a better workaround
<glosoli> zzecool: what ?
<glosoli> what exactly'
<zzecool> to have the ability to choose  launcher behaviour per workspace
<zzecool> instead of dodge
<glosoli> nah, dodge would be enough for me
<zzecool> always on on the 1st workspace
<zzecool> autohide to all the other let say
<glosoli> zzecool: sorry but this time I'm pretty sure your idea wouldn't be considered
<zzecool> this is onna be ok for me
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> if they dont want to bring dodge back whatever the cost may be
<zzecool> then this is my only chance :D
<glosoli> zzecool: Does anyone from devs answered ?
<zzecool> i dont think so
<zzecool> no sure
<zzecool> not
<glosoli> zzecool: have you tryed to Email Mark, or anyone else ?
<zzecool> i think dev's are loyal to the guide canonical gave them
<zzecool> only time will tell
<zzecool> no reason glosoli  because they allrdy know
<zzecool> its simple they didnt wan to fix the bugs or didnt have the time
<zzecool> so the removed the feature for the lts
<zzecool> simple as that
<zzecool> everything else are just excuses
<zzecool> not even a child could believe ..
<zzecool> Im sure they are also paying attention to blogs like omgubuntu
<zzecool> and its was a carnival parade   when pl realied that dodge is or will be removed  ever from the code  ( not accessible thought ccsm or dconf )
<zzecool> ppl realized
<zzecool> *
<zzecool> even*
<zzecool> omg its late so many typos
<zzecool> glosoli: im gonna sleep :)
<zzecool> c ya
<lan3y> apport seems very messy at the moment
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-28
<darthanubis> yofel,thanks, but mostly?
<jimerickson> got the daily build running on the Pandaboard ES. quite an improvement over 11.10. thank you ubuntu!
<oconnore> what does this mean on launchpad? "X must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers."
<KM0201> is anyone elses networking applet randomly disappearing... (but i'm still on myw ireless network)
<preecher> KM0201, mine doesnt disappear but i do show a no connection alot while its connected
<KM0201> preecher, hmm weird... mine just randomly disappears, then reappears, but i never lose a connection (LXDE)
<preecher> im on unity an gnome shell-like you i dont lose connection, just that funky empty signal thing
<KM0201> if i click the space where my networking applet would be... it shows my available wireless networks, etc... at first i thought it was a theme issue(and it was just blending w/ my panel) but now that i've watched it a while, it's disappearing and reappearing
<preecher> if i hover over the network applet it doesnt list my available networks and "enable wireless" is greyed out but im still connected
<KM0201> now this is weird, i set up some custom sounds for xchat, and as soon as i restartred, they are gone
<KM0201> hmm, still can't figure that one out.
<hdpb> just upgraded to Precise, but my wife can no longer log in. accepts her password, but kicks back to login screen. Suggestions?
<snadge> check which session you're trying to log in with
<snadge> try choosing another one
<hdpb> Can you explain? Been on U for a few releases but still learning. Learn by doing so jumping in works best with some patient help...
<snadge> next to the login name theres a widget you can click on
<snadge> to select alternative sessions.. stuff like recovery console.. Ubuntu.. Ubuntu 2d
<snadge> depending what you have installed
<KM0201> i love Lubuntu's new login screen... my family will be so happy they can now click their username, as opposed to typing it.
<hdpb> snadge: originally it was Ubuntu. Restarted and tried 2d with same result
<hdpb> My son's also works, but he hadn't change anything under oneiric
<snadge> i think thats happened to me once before.. i but i forget how i fixed it.. probably did something extreme like nuke all of my settings
<snadge> you could try creating a new login, and logging in with that to see if its settings or missing package related
<hdpb> That's what I was thinking, but being fairly new to testing wanted another opinion. Fortunately, backed everything up...
<xiambax> Where can I find more details on how ubuntu for android is actually implimented?
<xiambax> I want to buy a phone that I can run it on as i need and upgrade but i want to buy a phone i can run it on
<urfr332gO> xiambax, you might look here. http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<xiambax> Most likely going to get the HTC One X
<xiambax> The international version. The LTE one isnt quad core which im not overly stoked on
<Trewas> quite weird why they push the multi-core angle with ubuntu for android so much, it hardly actually depends on the processor having >1 cores so that's just marketing...
<Trewas> "... canonical is THE leader in ARM linux support...", now they are just joking :)
<cas> Hi, my resolf.conf get being reset even I don't have DHCP. Is there a new way to configure DNS servers staticly? (I use 12.04)
<popey> Trewas: who is then?
<popey> Trewas: I think the 'multi-core' angle implies next-gen phones, not current ones
<glosoli> Anyone here uses Ubuntu One Indicator ?
<bullgard4> Red Red offers a "Netdump" crash dump facility.  what is the nearest Ubuntu program to it?
<thevinci> trying to change my login screen background on 12.04
<thevinci> lightdm manager or whatever isn't doing the trick
<thevinci> is this just something I have to wait for the final release for?
<pmjdebruijn> "isn't doing the trick" what trick?
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> background
<thevinci> yeah
<thevinci> I installed it just fine
<thevinci> and when I go through the gui and click apply, and it says it applied
<pmjdebruijn> thevinci: doesn't the background change along with the first user?
<pmjdebruijn> at least it did for me
<thevinci> but then i log out to check and it's still the default
<thevinci> nope
<thevinci> i know its supposed to
<pmjdebruijn> hmm odd
<thevinci> i've watched and read a buncha stuff on it
<pmjdebruijn> and you're fully up to date
<pmjdebruijn> ?
<thevinci> up to date as far as 30 minutes ago
<pmjdebruijn> please do note, once you change lightdm preferences I'm not sure the auto background change keeps working
<thevinci> even tried fully restarting
<thevinci> eh, the post i read and video i watched on OMG ubuntu made it seem like it still worked like that
<thevinci> granted, that was a post for Oneric
<thevinci> its not a huuge deal, but it would be reeaally nice to be able to change that one little thing lol
<pmjdebruijn> Oneiric didn't have that AFAIK
<thevinci> is this something you've succesfully done?
<thevinci> lemme link the site, hang on
<thevinci> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/simple-lightdm-manager-lets-easily-tweak-ubuntu-11-10-login-screen/
<pmjdebruijn> In ever used the "manager"
<pmjdebruijn> just changing the background for my primary user, automatically changed the background for lightdm on precise
<thevinci> is there another way?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<thevinci> hmm, well i changed my BG in the Dash>Appearance
<pmjdebruijn> using a configuration tool like that "manager" might break that mechanism
<pmjdebruijn> but I'm just guessing
<thevinci> and it didn't change my login bg
<thevinci> I've been on precise for a little over a week, never had my login bg change, first time i've tried lightdm manager is tonight
<thevinci> and changing my default bg is one of the first things i did haha
<Trewas> popey: (re: arm linux) well I have not seen any evidence of canonical doing any linux&arm stuff, and lots of smartphone companies do (android, meego etc)
<popey> Trewas: we do a fair amount, otherwise HP wouldn't have chosen us for their new ARM server line
<thevinci> when i try to use gksudo to edit my unity-greeter.conf, i get this error repeated 4 times "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap","
<thevinci> and the .conf file is empty
<thevinci> any one know the directory location for unity-greeter?
<thevinci> it's not under /etc/lightdm/
<pyrosrock_> hey guys have a mouse issue with 12.04 how can i navigate without the mouse?
<Chipaca> thevinci: dpkg -L unity-greeter
<thevinci> thank you!
<thevinci> well apparently, there is no unity-greeter.conf anymore?
<thevinci> can any one confirm this for me?
<Chipaca> thevinci: as of when? i've got it, and i updated yesterday evening
<thevinci> wth!?
<thevinci> I've done every update since i installed alpha2
<thevinci> and just today decided i wanted a different log in back ground, and nothing i'm trying is working
<thevinci> could i just copy another unity-greeter.conf from some one and put it in the proper directory?
<thevinci> would that work?
<god-zotac> you'd also need any images/backgrounds or other files needed by their unity-greeter.conf
<thevinci> or just replace them with my own and input the proper directions to them
<thevinci> I may have found the reason for the problem though...
<thevinci> anyone mind checking this link? See if i'm in the right direction?
<thevinci> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74196/how-to-restore-lightdm-settings
<thevinci> the third answer down sounds like my problem
<pyrosrock_> hey trying to report a bug in 12.04 but dont know the package details can anyone help?
<glosoli> Anyone knows if Integrated Local Menu will be available in Precise ?
<pmjdebruijn> "integrated local menu"?
<pmjdebruijn> just old-school application menu's as opposed to global menu?
<glosoli> pmjdebruijn: well something like that, like Mozilla Firefox has that button,  there was a rumor about it to change global menu in Ubuntu, don't you red Omg Ubuntu Blog ?
<jokerdino> glosoli: not everyone read every article, it might help if you could share the link to the article
<glosoli> jokerdino: wait :)
<jokerdino> but, i do know what you are talking about.
<glosoli> jokerdino: here you go: http://goo.gl/s0kF0
<jokerdino> and i think it is highly unlikely that it will land in precise.
<jokerdino> because feature freeze has already kicked in
<glosoli> jokerdino: ah, yes. have you heard anything about dodge window coming back ?
<pmjdebruijn> oh great
<pmjdebruijn> localized screenshots
<pmjdebruijn> I have no clue what they mean
<jokerdino> glosoli: nothing more.
<snadge> not to sound like a chipped record.. but who looks after fglrx
<pmjdebruijn> :s
<snadge> theres a catalyst pre 12.2 available for winders
<glosoli> snadge:   12.2 available now ??
<snadge> no mention of a linux version.. i would've thought someone on the ubuntu team would get access to the juarez
<snadge> or at least be liasing with someone from amd
<snadge> theres a couple of annoying bugs that need further attention
<glosoli> snadge: ah, seen that for Windows some days ago, tryed to edit link to 12.1 to see if 12.2 available, that always worked, so it seems there is still no 12.2 for Linux, hate them taking windows as priority
<snadge> yeah they're being a bit douchey about it.. perhaps we can take that as a good sign
<snadge> ie.. they're testing it with ubuntu 12.04 (precise is a supported build target even on the current release 12.1)
<snadge> with 12.1.. if i play a video with totem.. X just exits
<snadge> and theres the window title not updating bug
<snadge> which could be a problem with compiz.. nobody is sure 100%
<popey> glosoli: we dont know yet
<snadge> all we know is that radeon driver doesnt trigger the problem
<popey> (referring to LIM)
<glosoli> snadge: I know a workaround
<snadge> oh?
<glosoli> popey: so this is just a conception
<popey> glosoli: feel free to try it out https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/lim
<snadge> perhaps you should tack that onto the bug report
<glosoli> snadge: for example if you use VLC you can set output to GLX and it just works fine
<popey> glosoli: no, it exists
<snadge> oh right.. for the video crashing.. so its a problem with xv then.. got it
<glosoli> snadge: there is a bug in launchpad which was already reported, using GLX, works just fine, I don't seem to have any performance reduction
<glosoli> popey: It won't crash my current configs  ?
<snadge> right but not everyone uses vlc
<snadge> its good to know though, that the problem is more than likely with xv
<glosoli> snadge: there is ability to set in gstreamer I think, or smth,
<snadge> yeah but theres still also the window titles not updating problem.. thats really annoying
<glosoli> snadge: gstreamer-properties
<popey> glosoli: it's a ppa, there's always the potential for that
<snadge> hence why im just using radeon for now
<glosoli> popey: but as long as you used it, it was quite fine ?
<popey> yeah
<glosoli> popey: will I need to remove global menu ?  or it will replace it automatically ?
<popey> glosoli: just try it, and if you dont like it, purge the ppa ☺
<glosoli> popey: if I purge ppa it will revert to the old configurations automatically  ?
<glosoli> coz I see it wants to update compiz, unity and etc
<popey> yes
<glosoli> popey: ok downloading, but this thing is going to change global menu someday ?
<yofel> darthanubis: it'll refuse to upgrade if you have skype installed, and kmail doesn't like the upgrade. Otherwise fine
<glosoli> brb rebooting to see if lim works
<jokerdino> thanks for the ppa link popey
<glosoli> popey: do I need to isntall any package from that ppa or just upgrade ? coz with upgrade nothing happened
<popey> yes ☺
<popey> dconf-editor -> com -> canonical -> indicator -> appmenu -> menu-mode , change it to 'locally-integrated'
<popey> and toggle it back to switch off
<glosoli> popey: pretty good, but it looks weird with not maximized window, when you press on the white space in indicator-applet
<popey> screenshot?
<glosoli> wait
<jokerdino> filed a bug report for video lens shortcut (bug #942476)
<glosoli> popey: stopped working at all, don't know how to screenshoot because now it isn't working for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 942476 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut for Video lens is not available in the shortcut overlay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942476
<jokerdino> requires design input, apparently
<popey> glosoli: i use shutter for screenshots
<popey> much better than the gnome-screenshot tool
<glosoli> popey: I mean that local integrated menu stopped working,
<glosoli> popey: do you have unity-team/ppa enabled ?
<popey> not on this computer
<jokerdino> unity-team/ppa and staging going together?
<popey> no
<glosoli> popey: that ppa even crashed expo plugin it doesn't work properly
<popey> they're separate ppas
<popey> nice ☺
<jokerdino> what i mean is he has both of them enabled together? :S
<jokerdino> gd luck glosoli
<popey> you can purge it if it's horrific
<glosoli> jokerdino: nah, purging ppa ;D
<jokerdino> popey: can i eventually blog about the supposed lim ppa?
<glosoli> popeu: sudo ppa-purge unity-team/lim ?
<jokerdino> yes glosoli
<popey> glosoli: sudo ppa-purge ppa:unity-team/lim
<jokerdino> was going to correct that mistake
<glosoli> popey: or it can be because I didin't log out and log in ?
<popey> ah
<popey> that wont help ☺
<jokerdino> popey: is gtg working there? what are you doing for the liblarch dependency?
<popey> jokerdino: given we don't know if it will land in 12.04 or not.. I'd hang fire for now
<popey> yeah, gtg seems to work, thanks!
<jokerdino> ah, that is great to hear.
<glosoli> popey: I don't remember if I asked you ;D but sorry if I double post, have you heard anything about Dodge ? :D
<popey> about dodge?
<popey> can you be more specific?
<glosoli> popey: Dodge Window, I mean to hide that panel only when window maximized, by panel I mean Unity Dock
<jokerdino> dodge launcher
<popey> that was removed AIUI
<glosoli> popey: AIUI  ?
<popey> As I Understand It
<jokerdino> "as i understand it"
<jokerdino> bbl after dinner ;)
<ph8> hey all, i need to wipe my oneiric system because gnome 3 and unity/parts of the whole desktop subsystem are knackered in strange ways - i noticed Precise is beta, are there any big cons from me installing precise now? Do you think i'll get into trouble around main release time?
<ph8> I know whatever response i get is just a guess, so i won't come back angry :p I'm a software developer so don't mind a bit of hacking around
<crizzy> should work fine
<crizzy> feature freeze is in effect already
<crizzy> so only bugfixes
<crizzy> unity changes are sweet
<crizzy> + hud
<ph8> i hope so
<ph8> unity has been a real downer for me
<ph8> hence an attempt to change to gnome3
<ph8> but looks like something at the core of my desktop is borked
<crizzy> well the damned panel doesn't hide anymore
<ph8> not bad
<ph8> can you move it yet
<ph8> or make the icons smaller?
<crizzy> icons ye
<ph8> they come out as cartoon-sized on mine
<crizzy> there's even a slider for it
<ph8> gotta live sliders
<ph8> * love
<crizzy> can't change the placement though
<crizzy> without hacks, that is
<crizzy> but i've learnt to live with it
<ph8> not the end of the world i guess, on three screens though it means i have to come over to the left all the time
<ph8> i'm probably more likely to use windows key and type
<crizzy> still, i can't live anymore without <super><type><enter> to launch apps n stuff :P
<ph8> which is hyped as a 'big feature' but it puts all the normy users off
<ph8> normal people don't type fast!
<crizzy> and hud does the same for menus
<ph8> i use 'launchy' in windows which gives similar functionality, it is indeed a lifesaver
<ph8> efficiency++
<crizzy> hud = hit alt
<crizzy> also there's nice little reminder in unity now
<ph8> is there an official beta or should i just get the daily build?
<crizzy> hold super = shows shortcut keys
<crizzy> there's alpha2 iso.. no beta i guess
<crizzy> doesn't really matter which you install
<crizzy> just more updates to dl ;)
<crizzy> also the browse web listen to music blahblah large buttons are gone from unity menu
<crizzy> it just shows latest/most used apps
<crizzy> oh
<crizzy> and it's nice that in lightdm login screen.. it displays your background instead of default unity gfx
<ph8> all sounds positive
<snadge> mostly positive yes ;)
<jokerdino> ph8: you would do fine upgrading now.
<jokerdino> you can install all the updates when the actual release comes around
<jokerdino> !final | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ph8> cheers all, i'm just downloading the images - 50 minutes on my obviously blisteringly fast residential connection
<ph8> it's almost faster for me to download it in the office and take the tube home with it (london)
<jokerdino> heeh :/
<ph8> they're rolling out 100mbit residental to most london homes, my exchange is enabled but they haven't done the street cabinet yet!
<ph8> gah
<ph8> first world problems
<thevinci> I can't seem to install any lenses/scopes in 12.04
<ph8> what's a lense/scope?
<jokerdino> which one are you trying to install thevinci ?
<jokerdino> !lens
<ph8> !lens
<jokerdino> ubottu fail.
<ph8> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<ph8> idd
<thevinci> the google contacts scope
<thevinci> i get this error:
<thevinci> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thevinci>  scope-contacts-google : Depends: gir1.2-dee-0.5 but it is not installable
<thevinci> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jokerdino> ah, seems like they are not ported yet.
<jokerdino> ported to unity v5
<thevinci> that's kinda what i was thinking...
<jokerdino> ph8: it is a search plugin in unity dash
<thevinci> so it's not an issue with Precise per se, but with the Unity team gettin their butts in gear?
<thevinci> I kid, lol
<thevinci> these guys are all doin a great job. really enjoying Precise so far
<jokerdino> google contacts scope is not by unity team. you should contact the person maintaining it.
<thevinci> I imagine these things will start getting ported any how when 12.04 is out of beta
<thevinci> I can wait.
<thevinci> ooohh! More updates!
<thevinci> This is why I stay up late on my laptop...
<jokerdino> lol
<ph8> crizzy, can I expand the taskbar in unity so i can have 2 or 3 rows of icons?
<ph8> i don't like grouping and i always have too much open for the taskbar to take
<ph8> grouping == slow
<thevinci> I want that snazzy new lock screen GNOME is working on... love me some eye candy
<crizzy> don't think so.. no idea
<will__> is anyone else finding the timeout too short when pressing alt to bring up the HUD?
<mortal> me, it weirds me out
<will__> mortal: good to know i'm not the only one!
<will__> i don't think it's too far out, but it's just sensitive enough that i assume it's broken
<will__> it doesn't help that it's currently slow enough that it sometimes takes a while to come up anyway, but that's more of a side issue :P
<glosoli> will__: same here
<glosoli> will__: I made it to be ALT+S
<glosoli> but it's too slow that way, and being ALT is disturbs my work
<will__> glosoli: i think i might report it as a bug then, unless it's already been set up that way
<will__> sorry. that sentence made no sense. i mean unless it's already been reported
<will__> i've had no breakfast
<glosoli> will__: well if it isn't later I will report it :)
<tarvid> Daily build - alternate - from yesterday fails to complete installation when installing packages. The option to write "grub" also fails. I'd like to start testing precise, what do you recommend?
<tarvid> Any improvement in laptop hardware recognition? I had ongoing problems with my Acer laptop.
<dupondje> Always improvements ;)
<Tronic> Kubuntu desktop goes completely unresponsive for about 10 seconds whenever I try to pan Bing Maps in Firefox.
<Tronic> Xorg CPU usage peaks to 99 %. 7 GiB RAM free and no other significant CPU consumers.
<Tronic> Using Nvidia drivers.
<Tronic> (and other video, 3d, etc. appears to be working fine)
<Tronic> Enabling/disabling desktop effects makes no difference.
<tarvid> Tronic, networking issue? Firefox will be trying to download significant amounts of data
<Tronic> I don't see how network could freeze my desktop rendering.
<Daekdroom> It looks like the ISO limit for precise is still only 700MiB
<tarvid> It could if the kernel were to decide getting data to render is more important than managing your desktop
<tarvid> Daekdroom, at least today's daily build fits on a CD
<tarvid> Todays desktop-i386 boots but will not install. No option to partition hard drive
<brendand> tarvid, i don't see it
<brendand> well, at least i see the installation type screen
<brendand> ah right, selecting 'Something else' crashes the system
<tarvid> This is not going well. Mouse is rough and slow and gparted does not detect the hard disk.
<tarvid> Is there an i386 install image which will invoke auto-partitioning?
<henri> hey all, i've just installed the beta, then installed the proprietary ati drivers - now on reboot i can't 'click' anything in dash? Any ideas? I can search for something e.g. 'terminal' and i see it but when i press enter or try and click it nothing happens, the dash window stays visible
<DaniG2k> guys
<DaniG2k> I'm in a BackBox Linux liveCD now
<DaniG2k> cause I can't seem to start my ubuntu box
<DaniG2k> I was messing around with taking off Unity and installing Xubuntu
<DaniG2k> and I messed things up
<bazhang> how
<DaniG2k> I'm not sure where to troubleshoot to fix it
<DaniG2k> I basically installed Xubuntu, then uninstalled Unity
<DaniG2k> and then I didn' tlike Xubuntu so I tried installing gnome desktop
<DaniG2k> and then I wasn't able to log in again
<bazhang> xubuntu has no unity afaik
<DaniG2k> I took a look at Xorg.log and it said there was no screen found
<DaniG2k> I know, I think I messed the system up a bit
<DaniG2k> I've chrooted into the ubuntu box
<bazhang> important items on it?
<DaniG2k> but I'm not sure what I should fix
<Daekdroom> Check whether ubuntu-destkop package (and its dependencies) are installed.
<DaniG2k> well, not really but it's my main partition and I'd like to get back on it
<philinux> DaniG2k: try installing ubuntu-dekstop from the chroot
<DaniG2k> ok
<philinux> ubuntu-desktop
<DaniG2k> ok
<DaniG2k> that will be installing a good number of packages :P
<DaniG2k> is there a way to completely remove xubuntu? I really didn't like xfce
<lan3y> it should get you back on your feet to try again
<philinux> DaniG2k: if it says it's installed try reinstalling it anyway
<Daekdroom> Removing xubuntu-desktop won't remove any of its dependencies, so.. :(
<DaniG2k> philinux: it doesn't. so it should be installing it anew
<Daekdroom> You'll have to find the packages and remove them.
<DaniG2k> Daekdroom: that's a pity
<DaniG2k> Daekdroom: thanks
<DaniG2k> Daekdroom: it was one feature I used to like about Gentoo. It resolved all the dependencies of a package. Pretty amazing
<DaniG2k> also, I think it wasn't prompting me about which desktop environment to use
<DaniG2k> I might have erased some package
<DaniG2k> does anyone know how I can get the default desktop environment selector
<DaniG2k> ?
<DaniG2k> the greeter or whatever
<Daekdroom> unity-greeter package?
<DaniG2k> is it just unity-greeter?
<DaniG2k> k
<Daekdroom> The greeter xubuntu uses might have overridden it as default.
<DaniG2k> can I eliminate it?
<tarvid> earlier I posted problems during install. After replacing the hard disk, I am making progress. Inspecting the BIOS, the drive old drive was no longer recognized.
<Daekdroom> I don't know which package is it.
<Daekdroom> But reinstalling unity-greeter might be enough.
<philinux> DaniG2k: check this apt-cache policy unity-greeter and apt-cache policy lightdm both should be installed
<bullgard4> My T61 uses the »synaptics« input driver. How can I switch off gestures on it?
<tarvid> and the mouse problem was the surface under the optical mouse
<DaniG2k> yup they should be installed
<DaniG2k> philinux: do you know if i can completely remove xfce?
<DaniG2k> is there a way/
<DaniG2k> ?
<philinux> DaniG2k: You would normally follow this but for 12.04 not sure http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<tarvid> why not re-install
<kakeru_san> Hello Guys, i just installed the last build of Pangolin in order to test HUD, but i couldn't use it, because after i press ALT nothing happens
<kakeru_san> unity --version returns 5.4
<kakeru_san> i also installed compizconfig and enabled unity plugin, and so i am sure Alt is the key that activates HUD
<kakeru_san> but not happens either
<kakeru_san> can you help me?
<philinux> kakeru_san: Just jab the alt key
<kakeru_san> nothing happens
<philinux> kakeru_san: what about open Dash then jab alt key
<kakeru_san> nothig happens
<philinux> kakeru_san: works here so maybe log out then in
<kakeru_san> <like a windows solution :)
<kakeru_san> ill try
<KM0201> anyone dealing w/ the disappearing networking applet on lxde?
<KM0201> i don't lose my connection, but the network applet disappears, if i click where the applet should be, i see my networks, etc.
<kakeru_san> after restart, HUD still not appears after hit ALT key
<henri> hey all, any thoughts on this? Whenever i try and start a video playing in vlc, xine or movie player the whole X session crashes and i see: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<henri>       after 2539 requests (2539 known processed) with 26 events remaining.
<henri> i don't actually see that, i had to run xine from terminal and > log.file 2>&1
<henri> then log back in after the crash and check it :p
<kakeru_san> i am using a fresh installed (and updated) version of Precise AMD64 (not-mac), do i have to install something to use HUD?
<philinux> kakeru_san: not that I know of. Is the unity launcher and dash working ok
<will__> kakeru_san: have you tried pressing it more quickly?
<will__> i've found the key to be way too oversensitive to holding it down too long
<will__> oh, looks like someone has already suggested that
<henri> what is hud?
<henri> if i press alt i just see the menu bar on the window i'm in
<henri> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<henri> oh man i definitely don't see a hud when i press alt
<henri> also on a brand new 12.04 daily install
<henri> is there a place where it's enabled/disabled?
<kklimonda> henri: you can check in ccsm if the shortcut for it is enabled
<kklimonda> (that's how I've disabled it ;))
<henri> ha
<henri> i have to install ccsm first it seems!
<henri> ccsmany idea where in ccsm kklimonda ?
<henri> oh i see
<henri> the ubuntu unity plugin
<henri> currently disabled
<henri> brb
<kklimonda> well yeah, disabling unity could have caused it ;)
<henri> right-o so i've done an apt-get install gnome-shell
<henri> and logged in with the 'gnome' option
<henri> it does *not* look like all the snazzy screenshots i've seen! no fancy curved menus or effects
<henri> pretty much looks like gnome 2, but a broken version
<henri> any idea what's out of whack on my machine?
<jbicha> henri: that's the fallback because gnome-shell failed to load, do you having working 3D graphics?
<henri> probably not
<henri> i've got fglrx across 3 screens
<henri> that sounds like something that will fail my 3d right? :o)
<henri> Xinerama as well
<henri> that explains a lot
<henri> all i wanted for Christmas was seamless multi-monitor support
<henri> jbicha, any idea how i can check/confirm/debug? is glxgears a bit old school now?
<henri> glxinfo says 'direct rendering: Yes' - i thought that == 3d support
<jbicha> I don't know, 3D usually works for me
<jbicha> does unity 3d work?
<DaniG2k> is there a way to force the reinstall of the ubuntu-desktop packages?
<DaniG2k> and its dependences
<henri> i don't think so jbicha in that it looks distinctly unimpressive, no wonder i've been so underwhelmed with new ubuntu, all my FX are broken
<jbicha> henri: one easy way to tell the difference between Unity 2D & 3D is whether Alt-Tab looks old or not
<henri> it definitely does
<henri> (look old)
<henri> but i can't see anything in the xorg error log
<henri> does gnome shell have a log somewhere?
<kakeru_san> philinux, laucher is ok
<kakeru_san> will__: yes,  i tried pressing very quicly, slowly,  holding .... nothing happens
<kakeru_san> does anyone have a clue?
<philinux> kakeru_san: No idea. It should look like this. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/hud-new-unity-feature/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<kakeru_san> philinux: yeah, i have already seen it working on a video, but i can't make it work in my computer
<kakeru_san> when i hit alt, it shows (next the close button) the menus (file, edit, etc), but not HUD
<philinux> kakeru_san: I'm afraid I'm at a loss to explain your lack of hud.  Is this a clean install?
<will> wasn't there a way to access the hud through a text interface?
<will> for debugging
<kakeru_san> i would like to know
<philinux> kakeru_san: try in a terminal unity --reset
<will> kakeru_san: or unity --reset & disown if you don't want the terminal to be paired to unity after the reset
<kakeru_san> wow that worked
<will> congratulations :)
<philinux> kakeru_san: you must have had some odd config in your home folder
<kakeru_san> hmm
<philinux> kakeru_san: key bindings or something not standard
<kakeru_san> hmm
<kakeru_san> well it's working (kinda buggy, but working) now
<philinux> kakeru_san: Try out myunity 3.0 for customising
<kakeru_san> thank you guys
<philinux> instaead od ccsm
<kakeru_san> ok thanks
<kakeru_san> bye
<darthanubis> yofel: no skype and what doesn't kmail like;)
<yofel> good question...
<glosoli> Anybody here might help me with this error: http://pastebin.com/FmVMqWnK core :/an't install ATI Binary anym
<glosoli> anymore''
<glosoli> can't
<glosoli> Daekdroom: maybe you smartass are here ? ;D
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure how I should take that.
<Daekdroom> But.. what's wrong?
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Like: I think you are the smart one
<yofel> glosoli: only thing I see there is a missing file for an alternative
<yofel> opencl related
<yofel> file a bug against fglrx
<glosoli> yofel: do you think I am able to install it ?
<yofel> uh, no idea, I don't know where that file comes from. That's a warning though, so it shouldn't make the installation fail
<glosoli> yofel: it seems to make ,because when I reboot I get Unity Dock like huge icons and one workspace
<glosoli> it doesn't seem to use driver at all
<yofel> your /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what driver is actually being used
<jcorneli> I am having troubles after upgrading from 11.10 on a Linode
<jcorneli> "Your Linode appears to have stalled mid-boot at around the time that the start up process is handed off to init. It looks like the kernel handed off control to init, as it didn't panic, however it doesn't appear that any further services were started after that."
<jcorneli> "You'll want to contact the Ubuntu community for more information on known issues with 12.04 and virtualized environments."
<jcorneli> This is what the support person at Linode.com told me.
<jcorneli> Since I can't SSH in and can't get Console access, I seem somewhat hosed.
<jcorneli> Can anyone here give advice on this matter?
<Pici> What does lish say?
<jcorneli> @Pici: it just gives me the log
<jcorneli> I don't get a proper console
<jcorneli> I can reboot the machine to my heart's content, but that's all I can do
<Pici> I know the folks in #ubuntu-server have been testing 12.04 on the more server-side of things.  I personally don't upgrade my linode until after the release.
<jcorneli> @Pici: here is the log: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4cMh5Gcr
<jcorneli> Maybe I'll ask on #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> jcorneli: running an alpha on a remote machine is courageous :-)
<jcorneli> @guntbert: well, someone has to do it first
<kubuntu> Hi, I unpartitioned a space and booted from cd but I got guided and manual partitioning, I thought there should be use free space
<yofel> kubuntu: what does guided propose to you?
<yofel> it should show what it wants to do below
<kubuntu> yofel: it's saying guided install in entire disk or sthg similar
<yofel> hm, no, that's wrong
<yofel> guess you'll have to go with manual partitioning
<kubuntu> yofel: If I go manual, is there recommendations for swap place and size?
<yofel> for place not really, and size depends on how much memory you need. Probably not more than RAM + SWAP = 4GiB
<yofel> worst case you can add a swap file to the list later
<kubuntu> yofel: I have a 16G RAM so i still make 4G swap?
<yofel> with 16GiB RAM I wouldn't make a swap partition at all, but that's my personal opinion
<yofel> or are you expecting to use more than 16G memory?
<kubuntu> yofel: does hibernation have anything to do with swap?
<yofel> it does, but for hibernation you need at least as much swap as you have memory in use when you hibernate
<kubuntu> yofel: the swap is needed even if you have a 1T of RAM as far as I remember reading somewhere
<Daekdroom> Huh... it's hard to need more than 16GiB.
<yofel> no idea, I've been using systems without swap, so it's certainly not required
<Daekdroom> Even for caching purposes.
<yofel> you do need swap for hibernating though, right
<Daekdroom> Yes, definitely.
<Daekdroom> I have 4GiB RAM, 1.9GiB SWAP and my system never uses more than about 100MiB swap :(
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> will ubuntu 12.04 come with wayland for testing?
<kubuntu> yofel: so I need to make it 16G at least if I need hibernation?
<yofel> kubuntu: well, you need as much swap as you're using memory at the moment you hibernate. So if you have a 8G swap partition, you can only hibernate if you have only 8G of memory used
<kubuntu> yofel: I found this now: http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s2-diskpartrecommend-x86.html
<diegoviola> any ideas please?
<yofel> diegoviola: I know there are wayland packages in the archive, but I have no idea if they're in any way functional
<kubuntu> diegoviola: I guess no
<yofel> kubuntu: well, that doesn't sound too unreasonable  - but what I said about hibernating still counts
<diegoviola> why does Mark Shuttleworth and Phoronix gets everyone excited and then nothing happens?
<diegoviola> ...
<kubuntu> diegoviola: does he say it will be in precise?
<kubuntu> yofel: thanks for your help. it's clear now
<diegoviola> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMTE
<glosoli> Finnaly fixed my ATI issues
<glosoli> it was unity/compiz who was causing problems
<ericus> Hi. Does the beta version of 12.04 support gnome, the classic DE?
<ericus> 'cause I don't like unity
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> Gnome, as you know it, is gone
<KM0201> ericus: if you don't like Unity, you really have only a couple choices if you want to stay with Ubuntu
<KM0201> 1. Embrace it
<ericus> so there is just this bloated crap left? (no offence)
<KM0201> 2. Get one of the other GUI's (lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu)
<KM0201> 3.  Install Gnome 3 (which will frustrate you even more than Unity)
<KM0201> frankly, i'd choose option 2.
<KM0201> some have reported a lot of problems with gnome-shell, which basically gave you something similar to Gnome 2.x
<KM0201> but.. even that will be gone eventually, so just embrace the horror now, you gotta learn a new GUI
<ericus> Whats up with gnome-session-properties btw? Show not at all the startup applications
<ericus> *It doesn't show
<ericus> So a simple thing like turning off bluetooth-manager is now not that simple
<ericus> and ubuntu one etc etc
<KM0201> hmm
<ericus> Frustrating
<KM0201> most of that stuff is pretty easy w/ Lubuntu, since most of it is not installed by default...lol
<ericus> I want the best battery life
<KM0201> so you just install what you want
<Daekdroom> KM0201, ericus there is classic gnome in 12.04
<diegoviola> if you want old gnome use xfce
<KM0201> is there?.. i thought it went away
<Daekdroom> gnome-session-fallback package
<Daekdroom> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 157 kB (Only available for any all)
<KM0201> diegoviola: but xfce4 sucks big time.
<KM0201> Daekdroom: hmm interesting.. i thought it was unsupported at this point, that would be an interesting try
<ericus> right now I'm in gnome-session-fallback
<diegoviola> KM0201: i don't know then
<jbicha> ericus: what's wrong with System Settings>Bluetooth?
<ericus> with 11.10 ubuntu
<Daekdroom> It IS unsuported.
<KM0201> lxde baby!
<Daekdroom> Well, unsupported by Canonical.
<KM0201> Daekdroom: ah ha!
<KM0201> lol
<Daekdroom> Gnome upstream plans to drop it at some point, but they "support" it
<KM0201> "support"  lol
<KM0201> we all love  "support"
<Daekdroom> It's pretty much forgotten.
<diegoviola> KM0201: there was a fork of gnome2, mate
<Daekdroom> But iirc, Ubuntu was working on trying to make it look like old Ubuntu GNOME2 instead of Gnome Shell.
<Daekdroom> I haven't checked it.
<ericus> jbicha: does not work, just tells me that it's turned off
<ericus> i dont want the daemon to load at all
<ericus> which was simple before
<KM0201> diegoviola: i don't care, ericus wants gnome2..
<arand> By now gnome-shell has enough extensions that make it legacy-ish, that fallback is only really needed for unsuported graphics drivers, which is being fixed...
<diegoviola> ok
<KM0201> diegoviola: but even that was a 3rd party project, and we all know how those go
<KM0201> small team= teenagers start to get girlfriends, and the project never get updated
<ericus> haha :)
<yofel> you could still have someone invent Gubuntu
<yofel> or was that what mint was?
<KM0201> yofel: mint should be renamed Wannabebuntu
<KM0201> but Mint will be moving to Gnome 3 soon
<yofel> too long
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Copybuntu?
 * diegoviola wants wayland
<diegoviola> ffs
<arand> Did they not move already?
<yofel> better ^^
<ericus> fully charged battery (almost, 91%), and it gives me 5hours
<ericus> I need more
<ericus> like 5.5h-6h
<yofel> used powertop to check what's consuming power?
<ericus> yofel: yeah i know, i have a powertop script on startup as well
<ericus> 9.21W atm
<diegoviola> why are people hating on gnome 3 and unity?
<KM0201> diegoviola: cuz they suck.
<yofel> diegoviola: people don't like change, that's all
<ericus> how do you enter the grub boot menu in 11.10?
<ericus> i've never seen it
<yofel> hold left shift pressed after bios screen
<yofel> we don't support 11.10 in here though
<ericus> thanks anyway yofel
<ericus> didnt work
<KM0201> ericus: you can always unhide the grub menu by default (thats what i do)
<jtaylor> or install another distro, like 12.04 :)
<jtaylor> if you have two it will show
<KM0201> this is true.
<KM0201> grub unhides by default if it's not a single boot machine
<KM0201> but i always unhide it on my single boot machine
<jbicha> ericus: those items are hidden from Startup Applications because making it easy to disable them is not good, but...
<jtaylor> that is a good idea, in my experience usb keyboard support is abyssmal with grub
<jbicha> you can remove the NoDisplay=true line from the files in /etc/xdg/autostart and then run sudo update-desktop-database if you insist
<KM0201> jtaylor: really?
<KM0201> on a PC I built like 12yrs ago, it works fine, and it works fine on all my other PC's
<jtaylor> KM0201: I never owned a machine yet where an usb keyboard worked well with grub
<KM0201> jtaylor: you gotta be kidding?
<jtaylor> and my current one is only 8 month old
<jtaylor> it is kind of working
<jtaylor> but arrow down is on "n"
<jtaylor> arrow up does not exist
<jtaylor> but "a" is pos1
<jtaylor> great fun on the first few boots ^^
<arand> You must be buying some spacey keyboards...
<jtaylor> its working perfectly after grub
<KM0201> arand: that may be, i always use generic keyboards
<jtaylor> but to be honest I ahve owned many pcs but only two usb keyboards, probably those two are just crap :)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> that's a really good possibility
<KM0201> my $15 dynex keyboard from best buy works just fine w/ grub
<ericus> jbicha: yeah but making them harder to disable is not good either..
<ericus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagementRC6
<ericus> Think I'm gonna try that one out
<KM0201> that'll be awesome on a server (but i ain't messing with it till its stable)
<jbicha> ericus: nobody needs to disable bluetooth from Startup Applications, using the Bluetooth panel is the right place to do it
<ericus> I need to disable some other stuff
<jbicha> you can open a bug if there's something that really ought not be hidden....
<ericus> evolution alarm notify, gnome login sound, personal file sharing, print queue applet, remote desktop, ubuntu one, visual assistance
<ericus> jbicha: from what i've read they're hidden by default
<ericus> from now on
<KM0201> ericus: none of that crap is even installed by default on lubuntu..lol
<jbicha> ericus: yeah, people don't need to disable any of that
<ericus> okay
<ericus> it's all a matter of getting the most hours out of my battery life
<KM0201> understandable
<ericus> battery time
<jbicha> if any of those actually affect your battery life, please open a bug
<ericus> maybe, how would I say that?
<ericus> jbicha: I believe you. I will try the 12.04 and RC6 and see how that works out for me
<ericus> I'll guess I'll have to give Unity a shot :C
<ericus> I'll go for 12.04 and the daily build
<KM0201> ruh roh
<ericus> ?
<ericus> /win 6
<ericus> oops
<nardey> I can not install pdf printer on ubuntu 12
<nardey> does not enable to add a printer. have reinstalled several times the cups-pdf and nothing appears. is disabled "Add Printer"
<jbicha> nardey: printing to pdf is enabled by default, just click Print and choose "Print to File"
<jbicha> no need to install cups-pdf
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-29
<nardey> does not generate pdf file and not allow me to install any printer. the option to install new printer is disabled.
<jbicha> you don't need to install a printer to print to pdf
<nardey> I'm using gnome and not 3.3.90 enables the printer installation
<nardey> I'm using gnome 3.3.90 and not enables the printer installation
<diegoviola> bring wayland to ubuntu please
<KM0201> wayland?
<diegoviola> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<KM0201> hmm
<diegoviola> the new display server protocol
<diegoviola> kind of an X replacement
<diegoviola> there are a few videos about it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNXWT3ine7E
<trism> diegoviola: the preview was moved to q-series: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-wayland-tech-preview (so 12.10)
<diegoviola> trism: great thanks
<diegoviola> what is q-series?
<diegoviola> sorry
<Daekdroom> q-series is the yet-to-be-named Ubuntu+2
<diegoviola> ok thanks
<diegoviola> looking forward to it
<graingert> how can I revert from nvidia to nouveau ?
<graingert> it seems installing nvidia drivers blacklists the nouveau driver
<Daekdroom> Uninstall the nvidia drivers through jockey.
<graingert> does not work
<graingert> nouveau stops working
<Daekdroom> File a bug report.
<graingert> I see
<graingert> with jockey, nvidia or nouveau?
<Daekdroom> If you installed the driver through jockey, then I'd guess jockey.
<cheako> Hello, activating a lot(100) dm-crypt devices causes X to lock up.
<cheako> I ran "udisks --inhibit"  how can I disable gvfs-gdu-volume and gdu-notification from jumping up... and udisks-daemon still is active.
<cheako> omg!!!  what's this crap running "vgchange -a y"  This needs to stop.
<cheako> chmod 000 /lib/udev/watershed stopped that.
<DanaG> how odd... the circular scrolling on my touchpad is backwards, but the scroll buttons work correctly.
<DanaG> oh, and silly thing: gnome thinks arrow keys are "typing".
<IcemanV9> i have an issue with power & networking; when i unplug A/C power, network disconnected and reconnected. then, i plug A/C power back on in other room. the network disconnected and reconnected again. where can i troubleshoot and fix it? will report it as bug if there's none out there.
<cheako> DanaG: Do "cat > file" thn use the arrow keys.
<DanaG> yeah, you get the weird bracket characters... but xev doesn't show those weird bracket characters.
<cheako> IcemanV9:  Hmm, sounds like the network card entering/leaving low power mode.  Any laptops use PoE?
<cheako> PoE phone chargers?
<DanaG> okay, so it's only circular scrolling that's inverted.  If I disable circular scrolling, it scrolls forwards.
<IcemanV9> it was okay about 3 weeks ago, then the problem appeared since then. i couldn't figure it out what's changed for wireless/network
<cheako> IcemanV9: Likely a driver update, enabling the use of low power mode.  Still just guessing.
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder if it's pm-utils switching power modes, or something.
<IcemanV9> it's hp elitebook 6930p (laptop)
<DanaG> hmm, I have an 8530w, and I don't recall getting that behavior.  then again, I haven't booted Ubuntu in about a week.
<IcemanV9> cheako: couldn't find the file in /var/log where i could tailing it to pinpoint the "root" source
<IcemanV9> something to change the setting to see if that is the problem or not
<cheako> IcemanV9: 'ls -lart' just in /var/log after the incident.
<IcemanV9> cheako: yes. it didn't show anything related to network disconnect/reconnect when i pull the power plug.
<cheako> IcemanV9: It's hard to discover your peripherals with just the model number, I don't think hp ever uses the same brand wireless chip twice for a given product model number.
<DanaG> lspci -nn
<DanaG> gives both name and number.
<IcemanV9> cheako: i just want to give a good report for bug if i can see what's wrong with it.
<DanaG> The wifi card will be either an Intel 5100, a 5300, or some variant of Broadcom.
<IcemanV9> Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<cheako> IcemanV9: What's the numeric IDs?
<IcemanV9> i know something has changed related to power and network 3 weeks ago.
<IcemanV9> hold on
<IcemanV9> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection [8086:4237]
<IcemanV9> is that what you're asking for?
<DanaG> nice, my ipw2200 is  at "unknown" link speed.
<DanaG> Or so says nm-applet.
<DanaG> nice... the application "report a problem..." has encountered a problem.
<cheako> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/803010  Not your problem, but something to test.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 803010 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel 5100 AGN [Shiloh] [8086:4237]Wi-Fi needs reset after resume from suspend." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cheako> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11409346&postcount=17   Perhaps this will help you?
<cheako> Another big thread about possibly your chip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11371497#post11371497
<IcemanV9> 3.2.0-17-generic-pae
<IcemanV9> unfortunately, i did not save the old iso image (3 wks ago) to see what the difference. dang.
<cheako> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/630748  A bug about the speed, if you experience issues with that kernel you should post it there and then find a 2.6.32 deb form anywhere.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630748 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu Natty) "iwlagn degrades quickly during normal wifi session" [High,Fix released]
<cheako> ..and then test weather you still have this problem ;)
<IcemanV9> thx, cheako
<IcemanV9> Power Management:off <-- that shouldn't be a problem when i unplug the power
<cheako> I'm not sure what that means.  Could mean that the card is currently off or it could mean that the puter won't manage the cards power.
<DanaG> ironically, in times of bad luck, my intel card has been glitchier than some broadcom cards I've used.
<cheako> I've never had a good wireless experience, save Bluetooth.
<IcemanV9> i think it means it'll power down if there is no network activity within time range.
<DanaG> It may also be the packet "clumping" power management.
<DanaG> Wifi card delivers a clump of packets, then goes to sleep for a while.
<DanaG> "clump" is me avoid using "bursting", which I believe has a different meaning.
<cheako> burst is above a threashold, where clump is what happens to water as you add flower and the other ingredients(when making bread for example).
<DanaG> anyway, packet bursting is about speed.
<DanaG> ah: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/networking/wi-fi-power-management-road-warriors-beware/533
<IcemanV9> i will get alpha 1 iso image tomorrow, then i will compare the current one with alpha 1. i hope i know where to look for once i confirmed.
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder which is ACTUALLY more likely to work well: broadcom 4306, or Intel 2915abg?
<DanaG> With that Intel, I used to get: firmware error... restarting.
<DanaG> firmware error... restarting.
<DanaG> firmware error... restarting.
<DanaG> you get the point.
<DanaG> firmware error... restarting.
<IcemanV9> alright. here goes nothing. i'm unpluging the power ...
<IcemanV9> looks like it's powersave (pm-powersave.log) ...
<IcemanV9> i think it's this file, /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless, may cause the problem. i need to see the old file from alpha1 to confirm. guess i will wait 'til tomorrow. (hates waiting period)
<DanaG> IcemanV9: sounds about right to me.
<IcemanV9> good to know :-)
<DanaG> I'd say, to try disabling it: comment out (add '#' to the beginning of) these two lines:
<DanaG>     true) wireless_powersave on ;;
<DanaG>     false) wireless_powersave off ;;
<DanaG> Near the bottom.  No quotes around the '#', of course.
<IcemanV9> done. will plug the power back on ...
<cheako> gdisk displays logical sector size as 52b on disk with physical sectors of 4096b...  what to do?
<cheako> eer 512b.
<IcemanV9> hmm
<DanaG> cheako: HOLLER AT YOUR manufacturer.
<DanaG> Samsung lies in both the Physical and Logical size fields.
<DanaG> WD lies only in the logical.
<cheako> DanaG: Correct.
<IcemanV9> is there a place online where i can see a few backup file of /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless? development repo or something?
<cheako> firmware upgrade for WD drives?
<IcemanV9> *files
<fairuz_> do-release-upgrade --proposed <-- does this command upgrade your machine from whatever version to the latest 12.04? Or I need something else.
<fairuz_> Thanks
<god-zotac> fairuz_:: are you currently on 12.04 or on a previous version?
<fairuz_> god-zotac: previous version
<god-zotac> fairuz_:: --proposed will upgrade to the next release that is actually released  --devel-release will upgrade to 12.04 if you are on a previous version, since 12.04 is still in development
<fairuz_> god-zotac: Can i upgrade from 10.04 -> 12.04 directly with this command?
<god-zotac> dont think i'd want to do that
<fairuz_> oh, will it break things ?
<god-zotac> personally i'd want to upgrade to each release individually i.e.. 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 >11.10 > 12.04
<fairuz_> Comparing those two methods, what are the disadvantages of upgrade directly to 12.04?
<god-zotac> so many packages have been merged or replaced between releases, you may end up with a broken set of packages when all said and done
<IcemanV9> LTS can upgrade directly to LTS; even i did not try it before
<snadge> hmm.. 11.10 breaks when updating to 12.04 sometimes
<snadge> no harm in trying i guess.. if it doesnt work straight away.. its probably fixable
<god-zotac> fairuz_:: yes it can be fixed rather easily, just remove the installed packages that have no update candidate, and then install the replacement packages by hand.. that is if you run into the issue that i forsee happening
<urfr332gO> I would not do any release upgrade without a clone if it is a main OS.
<god-zotac> i've never used LTS releases until the next LTS release personally, but things are known to happen (minor things) between just one 6 months cycle like snadge mentioned
<fairuz_> good enough for me, I will try to upgrade directly then. :)
<god-zotac> fairuz_:: you may want to wait until 12.04 is actually released??
<henri> Morning all, is anyone using the ati drivers? I see the proprietary FGLRX graphics driver in additional drivers, but i also see 'proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) - no matter how I try I don't seem to be able to install post-release updates and with all the video problems on my new precise build i'm thinking it might be important!
<cheako> This system craps out just after pvcreating 115 gpt partitions!
<cheako> looks like the X clients are all stuck, but the cursor moves and switching to VT is ok.  I can still use VT and top dosn't report anything now.
<codepal> I've got a bunch of errors at startup
<codepal> I think they're invalid, cause I messed with where /tmp was putting files
<codepal> and inadvertantly made it ro
<codepal> so, if Precise does store old error reports for sending, where would I find them to delete them?
<glosoli> Anyone knows if I there is ability to set "Window title double click action" to to Fill instead of Minimize, thoose max min close buttons looks ugly when dock is always shown and they being in the top left of the screen, seems just not right
<cheako> yup, even booting a system with 115 gpt partitions causes windows not to be focusable or moveable.
<glosoli> cheako: 115 gpt partitions :O ?
<chmac> Is Google Chrome in the repos somewhere?
<crizzy> chmac: google has its own official repo for chrome
<crizzy> other than that -> chromium
<chmac> crizzy: Does the repo get installed with the .deb downloaded from google?
<crizzy> chmac: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<chmac> crizzy: Thanks
<god-zotac> chmac:: yes the repo gets installed when you install the .deb if that helps :)
<chmac> Sounds like chromium is the way I want to go, certain, ahem, "features" missing like "usage-tracking,"...
<chmac> Yes please, I'll have my browser without every keystroke being fed to the big G
<crizzy> that's just overly paranoid :)
<crizzy> there's a checkbox in chrome for it
<god-zotac> chmac:: also other features missing like integrated flash plugin and pdf reader
<crizzy> yeh, flash and pdf reader are the only real differences
<chmac> god-zotac: Presumably I can still get flash to work? PDF reader I don't use in the browser anyway, so that's less of an issue.
<crizzy> yes
<crizzy> ubuntu-restricted-extras package contains flash
<god-zotac> yea you can get them both working as far as that goes
<god-zotac> just need the .so plugin for the pdf viewer from the same release of chrome that you use in chromium
<crizzy> perhaps the biggest advantage using google repos is that you get timely official chrome releases
<crizzy> but i run chromium on ubuntu too anyway
<crizzy> chrome for other platforms.. cba to hunt for random chromium builds
<glosoli> crizzy: you use Google Chrome ?
<crizzy> ^ read above
<crizzy> :p
<glosoli> ah
<glosoli> I opened one wwebsite which which has flash content
<glosoli> flash player doesn't work anymore after update for me
<glosoli> says missing plugin :D
<crizzy> :]
<glosoli> crizzy: you haven't had any problems like that ?
<chmac> I'll run chrome as well anyway, because I don't mind having it installed.
<crizzy> nnope
<god-zotac> chmac:: when you go with chromium from the ubuntu repos, you are stuck to one release schedule which is stable.. the google-chrome gives you the choice of stable, beta, and development (unstable)
<crizzy> though i'm still on 11.10
<chmac> But if I was to consider switching my primary browser, I'd use chromium.
<crizzy> tested 12.04 only briefly
<chmac> god-zotac: Yeah, I had a dev version of chrome installed previously, it was always being updated. I don't use it much, just for debugging / testing, so stable is probably ok for me.
<chmac> Thanks for all the feedback folks, I appreciate it.
<god-zotac> yw, just giving you heads up, depending on the type of user you are, that info may or may not be important
<chmac> Now if only my zeitgeist database hadn't borked, I could actually launch it without knowing the command!
<god-zotac> launch what? chromium?
<god-zotac> command would most likely be: chromium-browser  or just chromium
<chmac> god-zotac: Yeah, got it through terminal auto completion, google-chrome or chromium-browser.
<chmac> Just installed both chromium and chrome, and flash works out of the box in chromium btw, probably because it's installed as part of chrome.
<god-zotac> you didn't have flash plugin already installed ?
<god-zotac> adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer?
<glosoli> chmac: you isntall chrome stable ?
<god-zotac> that would have made it showed up in chromium
<god-zotac> chmac:: you can check about:plugins in the URL bar of chrom{e,ium}   or chrome://plugins   also   it will give you detailed info on each plugin
<chmac> god-zotac: Oh yeah, i did :-)
<god-zotac> might be a good idea to check that multiple versions of flash aren't enabled, and disable all them but the most recent one, or the one that came with chrome  ;)
<chmac> god-zotac: Will do, thanks
<god-zotac> np
<ironhalik>      bz
<ironhalik> hm, 'bz'
<ironhalik> theres something wrong with window focusing between workspaces
<hubx> hey, I recently upgraded to 12.04. Now if I plug in my external screen (Dell 24") I can't use the screen  of my notebook. it is turned off. xrandr shows correctly configured VGA1 and LVDS1, so I guess its a driver problem. what information should I include in a bug report
<ironhalik> you file a bug against package you think is resposible, and describe the problem
<ironhalik> config, specs etc are compiled into the bug report
<ironhalik> when you use 'ubuntu-bug' tool
<ironhalik> 'ubuntu-bug package_name'
<ripps> Hmm... ctrl+alt+up/down doesn't seem to work to switch workspaces in gnome-shell anymore
<Amoz> anyone running gnome-shell here? please confirm if the power-indicator is not updating when batterystatus is
<brendand> ripps - in unity it's Super+Shift+Cursor Key (although i'm aware you said gnome-shell specifically)
<brendand> ripps, could be down to compiz
<ripps> gnome-shell doesn't use compiz, it uses mutter
<ripps> but yeah, it seems it's super+shift+cursor. must be a dconf/gconf entry
<Daekdroom> Well, the Unity developers were told by upstream GNOME they shouldn't change GNOME Shell..
<johnjohn101> what time will update rollout so I an update to beta 1?
<Amoz> johnjohn101, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> amoz: I knew it was tomorrow but sometimes repos updated early
<wcchandler> is beta 1 still expected today?
<Daekdroom> It's scheduled for tomorrow, isn't it?
<jbicha> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<chmac> Does Precise feel broken to other folks? It's felt broken since I installed it.
<chmac> Mostly, unity and window management. I routinely have to kill compiz because when I switch workspaces it crashes.
<chmac> Windows regularly move from the workspace they were put onto and end up back on the leftmost or topmost workspace.
<chmac> Sometimes windows start getting stuck to the bottom or the top of the screen (I think it's consistent in always being the top or the bottom, but I don't remember which).
<ironhalik> chmac: Its in alpha stage, if its broken, it so that you can file a bug report :)
<chmac> I'm thinking that maybe some of this is specific to my setup, because I can't see Precise being LTS quality ready in 2 months if not.
<chmac> ironhalik: Hasn't it gone beta already?
<ironhalik> chmac: Tommorow, and beta is stilla testing release
<ironhalik> chmac: most people here had rather godo expirience with precise so far, including me
<chmac> ironhalik: I realise that, but I'm not talking about "testing", I'm talking "broken" :-)
<chmac> ironhalik: Right, I'm starting to think something must be unique to my setup.
<chmac> ironhalik: Did you upgrade from a previous version?
<johnjohn101> i like pangolin a lot with the new unity changes.
<chmac> ironhalik: I installed over the top of a 10.04 home directory.
<ironhalik> chmac: what you're describing seems like more or less one bug - compiz crashing and restarting - all windows will be put on the default workspace then
<ironhalik> chmac: I upgraded from 11.10 and it went quite smooth
<chmac> ironhalik: Compiz doesn't restart, I have to kill it, then it restarts, and then yes, obviously windows reset to the first workspace.
<chmac> ironhalik: If I put firefox on workspace 2 and then go to workspace 3, it moves to workspace 1. If I stay on 1 or 2, it'll stay put.
<ironhalik> chmac: file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug compiz', it will compile your info, and ask you to describe the issue
<chmac> If I open rhythmbox on workspace 6, it'll open on workspace 3.
<johnjohn101> i wonder if that's the problem i'm having with vmware player in 3d, compiz not working correctly
<chmac> ironhalik: Interesting, I'm starting to think that my policy of re-installing with an existing home dir might be causing me issues.
<ironhalik> chmac: you can always try installing it on another partition for a try
<ironhalik> chmac: upgrading distros is supposed to be working, but I had some bad expirience with it - going 11.10 -> 12.04 was the first time it worked for me :P
<chmac> ironhalik: I heard that it was one of Ubuntu's big aims.
<chmac> ironhalik: I usually end up changing something, partitioning maybe, when I upgrade, so I just tar / restore the home dir and dump the rest.
<chmac> ironhalik: I'm on a 128G ssd, so partitions are a scarce resource here :-)
<chmac> I also insist on running gnome-panel, which I believe causes issues.
<ironhalik> chmac: Have you tried creating another user, with fresh conf's in the home dir?
<chmac> But my workflow is totally borked by unity, the bottom panel is essential.
<chmac> ironhalik: I tested a few things in a guest profile, but not the windows moving, I'll try that now
<ironhalik> If it wont work, please file a bug
<ironhalik> If it gets confirmed, it will probably get a high priority
<johnjohn101> ironhalik: i have a launchpad acct. can you help me file a bug? I didn't see the add new issue
<brendand> chmac, is it really?
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: you do it by using the 'ubuntu-bug some_package' tool
<chmac> brendand: Is the panel essential? Is that your question?
<brendand> chmac, yep
<johnjohn101> thanks, ironhalik,  i forgot.
<brendand> chmac, i mean what do you lose (apart from a panel)
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: also, if you type in a project name in launchpad, there will be an filing option on the right
<johnjohn101> got it
<brendand> chmac, i actually used to get rid of it anway even in Maverick
<chmac> brendand: I want the window list, I think that's what it's called, so I can see which windows are open on this workspace and minimise them individually.
<chmac> brendand: For example, I usually have 3/4 firefox windows open on workspaces 1, 2, 3 and 4 with different purposes.
<johnjohn101> ironhalik:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/943328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943328 in Ubuntu "pangolin vmware 4.0.2 screen in 3d does not return after host computer unlocks screen" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> chmac - Super + W?
<chmac> brendand: Yeah, it could be useful, but I can't tell at a glance what's running on this workspace.
<chmac> brendand: I'm open to finding an alternative, I tried using straight unity for a few days after intalling precise, but I couldn't get it work efficiently.
<brendand> chmac, Super+W should be just the current workspace
<chmac> Ok, so turns out the panel is what's shoving my windows around. If I kill it, windows stay put.
<chmac> brendand: Yes, super-w is just this workspace, but there's no way for me to glance and see what's open.
<chmac> The dock doesn't tell me what's open on this workspace, only what's open across the whole system.
<chmac> brendand: I end up spending ages hunting for windows, whereas I lay them out in a specific order which I know in the panel window list.
<brendand> chmac, yes. that is a problem. not really anything to do with the lack of a panel though
<brendand> chmac. i have a bug open about it (windows should be labelled), but it hasn't been seen to yet
<dupondje> Whats the best way (easiest :)) to encrypt a whole disk?
<dupondje> ecryptfs or ?
<chmac> dupondje: Full disk encryption, it's part of the installer.
<chmac> dupondje: Or you're after encrypting an external disk?
<chmac> dupondje: I use both every day, so this is something I know. :-)
<dupondje> chmac: encrypting an existing disk :)
<dupondje> installer encryption uses ecryptfs ?
<chmac> dupondje: Existing internal, bootable disk, or an external?
<dupondje> existing internal mdadm raid :p
<chmac> dupondje: You have space to move the data off onto another medium?
<chmac> dupondje: I'm not sure what ecryptfs is to know if the installer uses it or not. The default installer setup is an LVM inside an encrypted partition.
<chmac> dupondje: Opened like `sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1`
<chmac> brendand: Windows move around in super-w, so they need to be visually identified, which is a PITA with 3 gedit windows for example.
<dupondje> hmz thats not ecryptfs then :)
<brendand> chmac - heh. try 15 terminals!
<dupondje> cryptsetup is LUKS
<hobgoblin> could someone help me determine what I need to report a bug against - running Xubuntu 12.04 - fonts are ALL set to Ubuntu Light font - but 'system settings' type windows are not using it - http://i.imgur.com/7zLPn.png
<chmac> brendand: Right!
<chmac> dupondje: Yeah, the installer uses LUKS, that much I do know.
<chmac> dupondje: Perhaps it would be more accurate to say this is something I have experience with, not necessary "know" :-)
<chmac> brendand: For example, it just took me alt-tabbing through three workspaces because I couldn't remember where I'd left this xchat window!
<chmac> brendand: I have no sense of where I am or what's on this workspace without the panel, I feel lost in my desktop... :-(
<brendand> chmac - but if you click on the xchat icon on the launcher it should fire you back to the right window
<chmac> brendand: Right, and I've just enabled the launcher to always be visible. But I usually don't click, I type.
<chmac> brendand: And xchat happens to be window 11, so there's no shortcut to jump to it.
<chmac> I have super-\, super-z, super-x, etc mapped to switch to workspace 1, 2, 3, etc. When I press the key, I often end up switching workspaces and being left with the dash open. Anyone else have similar issues?
<Daekdroom> To be honest, I've never had problems with Dash opening while using 'Super' shortcuts
<Daekdroom> (but the shortcut overlay usually shows up instead)
<chmac> Daekdroom: Just saw your message now, ok, thanks.
<Daekdroom> chmac, there's a bug entry on all the shortcuts that interfere with each other
<chmac> Daekdroom: Ok, I dare say it'll get sorted out eventually, I usually wait for these things to sort themselves out :-)
<babai> it seems new unity update from team unity ppa has changed keybindings for dash navigation
<babai> does anyone know which key to switch between lenses(tab was previously  assigned)?
<Daekdroom> babai, crtl+tab?
<babai> Daekdroom: thnx man!
<Daekdroom> Hold control and press tab to change through lenses, it seems.
<babai> it works!
<dupondje> Hmz
<dupondje> i'm unable to print. Any idea's ? :)
<dupondje> it stays locked in thequeue :p
<kubuntu> Hi, I installed precise in a windows machine but somehow I couldn't boot windows
<kubuntu> # grub-install /dev/sda
<kubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<kubuntu> this is after booting from a livecd
<cheako> yup, even booting a system with 115 gpt partitions causes windows not to be focusable or moveable.
<ironhalik> Hmm, anyone knows if gnome 3.4 will hit precise?
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, some apps will be updated to 3.4, but most will not.
 * glosoli back from testing Windows 8 consumer edition, after full release it might be overloaded area of users who wanna use Ubuntu and Mac Os X :)
<Pici> yay
<glosoli> ruined my day
<ironhalik> huh, they're turning desktop PCs into tablets :>
<glosoli> ironhalik: totally,  that was the worst half an hour in my life. Wasted my time as worst as possible.
<glosoli> ArchLinux is more user friendly. :DD
<glosoli> If MS will put that shit on the mainstream, it might be, long awaited Linux Years
<ironhalik> Arch _is_ user friendly
<ironhalik> poweruser friendly ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: it was irony ;D
<ironhalik> Well, I dunno, Win8 will prolly scare the power users, but for casual people, it may not be that bad
<ironhalik> you know, just check mail, facebook, look something up in google
<glosoli> ironhalik: I don't think my mom will find it's way to it or anyone else from elders :) everything is not in the place, they found everything perfect in the 7tj
<glosoli> 7th
<glosoli> ironhalik: in btw is ubuntu silent with updates for you too ?
<ironhalik> yeah
<jtaylor> its beta freeze
<ironhalik> yup
<ironhalik> I think Ill install it on my lappy, at last
<ironhalik> just not sure how Unity will behave
<ironhalik> and Unity2d
<ironhalik> truth be told, Unity is kinda slow and laggy compared to gnome shell
<ironhalik> or more, compiz compared to mutter
<glosoli> jtaylor: so I shouldn't expect any updates tomorrow for sure ?
<jtaylor> glosoli: updates in seeded packages are rare now
<jtaylor> but probably many the day after the freeze is over
<jtaylor> = friday
<glosoli> jtaylor: sorry for misunderstanding, but what means seeded packages   ?
<jtaylor> mainly packages in an iso image
<jtaylor> beta hard freeze is to keep the iso's in shape until release
<glosoli> jtaylor: As my english isn't perfect, I would like to ask if I understood properly ? In about Friday I can expect a lot of updates ?
<jtaylor> glosoli: probably more than usual but still less compared to the beginning of the cycle
<glosoli> jtaylor: ok, just interested because nautilus is crashing like a hell
<ironhalik> update junkies
<glosoli> ironhalik: what you mean by updates junkies ? :D
<johnjohn101> can't wait until beta!
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: If youre on an update 12.04, you're pretty much already in beta
<ironhalik> :>
<johnjohn101> i'm only running in vmware.. I will probably try to upgrade home computer tomorrow
<ironhalik> Im thinking of installing it on my lappy
<ironhalik> which so far is my backup machine
<glosoli> ironhalik: works quite fine here as a main os, but I got couple problems from time to time nautilus crashes :) login screen corruption untils logs in properly, and so on, but many of these doesn't occur with open source drivers, or nvidia probably :) ATI sucks for me
<ironhalik> Im on OSS drivers too, for nvidia
<ironhalik> half the 3d performance, half the issues ;>
<johnjohn101> i still don't understand why those drivers aren't open sourced
<yofel> well, their decision though
 * yofel gives nouveau another try
<cheako> on my bootable USB, working with a large(100) number of partitions on a disk causes compiz to use 100% cpu and I'm unable to move windows.
<cheako> yofel: After that give AMD/ATI a try.
<yofel> I don't have an ATI card
<ironhalik> who does 100 partitions?
<yofel> only nvidia and intel
<ironhalik> In consumer enviroment that is, I guess you wouldnt try 12.04 on anything other then that
<cheako> ironhalik: GPT supports much more then 100 and the default is more then 100.
<ironhalik> yeah, but why would you need that many
<glosoli> ironhalik: +1
<ironhalik> btw, I need to convert my data drive to ext4 :/
<cheako> I wanted each partition to fit on optical media.
<ironhalik> huh, nice :>
 * yofel thinks of his 3TB drive....
<yofel> uh, no, I probably won't try that ^^
<glosoli> cheako: what's the point ?
<cheako> yofel: Good guess.
<ironhalik> Its nice for backuping
<yofel> although that one uses GPT
<glosoli> ironhalik: why ?
<cheako> glosoli: Using dm-snapshot one can backup the partitions that contain dm-crypt/luks data.
<ironhalik> glosoli: because you should backup stuff :>
<glosoli> ironhalik: in 100 different partitions which are at the same HDD ?
<ironhalik> glosoli: that way, you can deploy each partitions image to a DVD
<cheako> glosoli: The data occupies a small subset of that.  Perhaps 20 currently.
<ironhalik> nice for incremental updates etc
<glosoli> will never understand how anyone will like to see that many partitions, I deleted Windows as dual boot, because I hate having big numbers of partitions ;D
<cheako> I think the main advantage is that there is no extra overhead re-crypting the backup.
<ironhalik> I would probably go with another 4TB drive and rsync
<ironhalik> :>
<glosoli> ironhalik: and just one partition ?
<cheako> you know I keep meaning to use rsync on block devices, I wonder if there is a flag to make it work?
<ironhalik> not one, but a sane amount ;>
<ironhalik> cheako: no idea but I would guess you could update it block by block
<glosoli> ironhalik: you both are insane
<glosoli> :D
<cheako> glosoli: You should at least have var home and usr partitions and on production boxes /var/cache /var/log /usr/local and perhaps even /usr/share.
<glosoli> cheako: why would I :)
<glosoli> I'm backuping stuff
<glosoli> And I am not paranoid of having both internal and externals hdd to break at the same time
<cheako> glosoli: File system full being the most important, but also you can get performance turning off atime and other tweaks.
<glosoli> and if so, whatever, I have most important project in my ubuntu one :)
<glosoli> cheako: hmm what kind of performance ?
<glosoli> ask far as I know having more partitions on the hdd doesn't make it work faster
<glosoli> as far''
<cheako> glosoli: Head location is one,keeping all the usr home and var data on there own parts of the disk decreases head movement when recursive grepping and when locate runs.
<cheako> Using only half of a disk /will/ increase it's performance by about 2x.  Thus making many small partitions has a smiler effect.
<glosoli> cheako: Sorry I am not that into system things, so I can't understand what are you trying to say, would you mind trying to explain it in more simple way ?
<glosoli> about that head
<ironhalik> cheako: using outer cylinders will improve linear read/write speeds but it wont affect access times, which are more important during the da
<ironhalik> y
<cheako> glosoli: A recursive task reads most things under one folder.  If that folder is in a file system occupying the hole disk then the task involves many small locations scattered across the wholedisk.
<glosoli> ironhalik: hmm that's what important to me too
<cheako> If you instead have partitions then the contents of one folder (say /usr) is compact.
<ironhalik> buy SSD ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: I would :) will change this lappy this year, right after Ivy Bridge being in the shops
<glosoli> cheako: But I don't do many big transfers or searches around the computer is there a point for me ? as more important is access speed for mee
<cheako> On the same note if you don't allocate the whole drive, pv(s) don't count but lv(s) do, then the total time it takes to read the data is smaller, as is the average number of seeks thus reducing the average time spent seeking.
<ironhalik> well, using partitions to group relevant data together on the disk, decreases latency
<psalden> hey did anyone else have problems running wine?
<ironhalik> psalden: works here
<cheako> glosoli: You don't but running an application does, think /usr/share/gnome/icons.  Just to draw the desktop how far should the disk seek?
<glosoli> cheako: the disk is one thing which runs always around and it doesn't depend on the partition or does it ?
<glosoli> you can make it span half it's way
<glosoli> spin''
<cheako> That's why /usr should not be mixxed in with /home or /var, because it'll seriously reducs disk access when starting apps.
<glosoli> cheako: is there any prove for that ? Because it just sounds quite unbelievable for me
<ironhalik> cheako: you do understand that you could achieve similar performance by mounting your system on a decend pendrive, right? :P
<cheako> glosoli: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk-drive_performance_characteristics   (Seek-time) is the biggest performance loss.
<yofel> do modern hard drives even keep the partition boundaries on disk?
<glosoli> cheako: it's wikipedia, I need some practical proves, not just some wikipedia saying smth emmm
<cheako> yofel: re-location is only done when there is damage and it's good to get a drive replaced when that starts to happen.
<yofel> I'll agree with the latter part
<cheako> glosoli:  No one is going to argue that seek-time is the most important factor to a HDs performance.  http://glandium.org/blog/?p=1665
<cheako> Reducing the length of the largest seek to half of the drive with do two things.  1. Reduce the average sek time, perhaps not by half.  2. reduce the number of locations to seek to, thus reducing the cases where a seek would be performed.
<ironhalik> cheako: yeah, but what real life performance gains are there for grouping data with partition? You do know that it all depends on internal drive scheduling the head?
<cheako> ironhalik: Try running a drive test tool on a small partition, then double the size again and again to see the performance difference.  It will be on the order of #1 above.
<ironhalik> It depends on the benchmarking tool
<glosoli> cheako:  you say computer will fly if each folder will be a partition ?
<ironhalik> if you run a linear read test, with shortstroke, you will get even 1000 times the performance of a random 4kb read test
<cheako> glosoli: There is possibly a cost for each filesystem mount.  Everything in moderation.
<ironhalik> also, reading 100 icons from the same partition is the optimistic variant - the read process will be interrupted by other calls
<glosoli> ironhalik: so how much partitions you have for your ubuntu  ?
<ironhalik> in the end, I would bet more on having 8 gigs of ram, agressive caching and hibernation :P
<glosoli> ironhalik: I have 6 GIGs of RAM
<ironhalik> ive got / and /boot and swap :>
<ironhalik> on SSD
<cheako> ironhalik: That's a good test.  put /usr at the beginning of a drive and then put /home at the end.  This should be noticeably slower then putting both partitions at the beginning.
<glosoli> still sounds illogical for my brains :D
<cheako> ironhalik: I've got /usr on a esata ssd.
<ironhalik> cheako: yeah, the theory is sound, but is the configuration worth the performance gains? Not to mention that the data is more or less grouped together by default
<cheako> ironhalik: Plenty of other reasons to partition.  /var/log filling up is one of the biggest for me.
<cheako> but doing /var with noatime is also good.
<ironhalik> yeah, always some head moves less
<ironhalik> still, It would be probably more cost effective to mount the ofter accessed data on some small SSD
<ironhalik> or even a 16 gig USB3 pendrive
<cheako> ironhalik: Partitions are supposed to be free, but sure there is some maintenance overhead when it comes time to resize things.  You also can be caught doing good awful things like linking /var/cache onto /home/var-cache if you made home much to big at first.
<glosoli> ironhalik: I am wondering if somehow I could change my internal drive and replace it with my usb3  drive inside :DD
<ironhalik> Im running my ultra portable laptop from a 32gig compact flash card :>
<ironhalik> via a CF -> ATA adapter
<ironhalik> cheako: not to mention compiz not working with that setup :P
<ironhalik> I think the setup would have practical sense with thousunds of IOPS
<glosoli> ironhalik: How much is the average for the 256SSD these days ?
<glosoli> 256GB''
<ironhalik> way too much
<cheako> ironhalik: Then you better off with WAFL/netapp.
<glosoli> ironhalik: and does it makes battery to last longer ?
<ironhalik> cheako: there already are optimisations for head movement built into the drive and into the FS
<ironhalik> youre only improving on that
<ironhalik> glosoli: for me, it didnt improve the battery, but I had an already power efficient 1.8 inch drive
<ironhalik> On my desktop, I use 64 gig SSD which is more then enough for linux
<glosoli> ironhalik: Ubuntu has 400 gb here
<glosoli> ;D
<ironhalik> with /home full of media ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: nah :)
<glosoli> ironhalik: I keep my media in external, just some music in /home
<glosoli> I don't like the thing of having illegal stuff in my computer, it's fine for me to have it in external :D
<tbf> hi, anyone knows why ui fonts appear way too bold for Qt apps?
<tbf> in precise
<tbf> in oneiric fonts appeared identical to fonts in gtk apps
<glosoli> tbf: would like to hear fix for that too
<tbf> glosoli: :-)
<glosoli> tbf: it seems like everythng is bold even if it isn't :D
<tbf> glosoli: yup
<glosoli> tbf: I wouldn't waste my time playing with system qt properties coz last time I f**** up everything  ;D
<tbf> hmm... interestingly fonts in qtdemo look sane
<tbf> ...hmm... but only the launcher it seems
<tbf> the demos itself are fubared too
<tbf> glosoli: seems qtconfig somehow forgets settings
<tbf> at least the default font setting
<glosoli> tbf: yeah something like that
<tbf> odd: ~/.config/Trolltech.conf says:
<tbf> [Qt]
<tbf> font="Sans Serif,10,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0"
<tbf> but qtconfig shows "Ubuntu Medium 11"
<tbf> looks like some broken distro patch?
<tbf> apt-get source
<cheako> ironhalik: It would be nice to understand the drive's optimizations for head movement.  For example the drive likely has several types of seeks, used depending on the distance, and each type likely has a sweet spot.  It would be way cool to park the usr and home partitions so that the average seek from one to the other lies within one of these zones.  For example most cars have optimum mph where the car gets best mpg and there is likely a c
<cheako> ity best mph as well.
<glosoli> tbf: might be hmm
<tbf> wow. 52 patches.
<glosoli> tbf: where ?
<tbf> glosoli, the qt4 package
<tbf> glosoli: ubuntu applies 52 separate patches to qt
<glosoli> aa
<ironhalik> cheako: actually, the drive movements are very specific for drives - check 'FIFO/FCFS' 'LIFO' 'SSTF' 'SCAN' and many others
<ironhalik> cheako: the one that most interest you is SSTF - shortest seek time first
<ironhalik> cheako: also, there are hybrids of SCAN, from outer to inner cylinders, with SSTF
<ironhalik> cheako: which are almost optimal
<cheako> ironhalik: Most c/s first.  Useless, but it would skip over those had to hit seeks for a perhaps better chance at a good seek later.
<cheako> Weighted most c/s, could be vary sleeq.
<tbf> ok, first pref of qt is "Helvetica", let's see how it evolves
<tbf> ok, the ubuntu style comes from QGtkStyle
<tbf> glosoli, ...
<glosoli> tbf: ?
<tbf> glosoli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/862594/
<tbf> QGtkStyle is enforcing that Ubuntu font for whatever reason
<tbf> checking now
<glosoli> tbf: ehh, I got so many things not working as they should that sometimes it just hate to love ubuntu :D
<tbf> glosoli: if it gets too much, just give Fedora or something a shoot
<tbf> glosoli: and if that doesn't help try Windows for 7 minutes.
<glosoli> tbf: tryed windows 8 it was half an hour and started hating it
<tbf> glosoli: heh, also just played with it and wondered what's going on in their heads
<glosoli> tbf: that release is competely for tablets
<tbf> glosoli: well, let's see how it works:
<tbf> either people like it and it works as mind opener, stopping that stupid "but,but it doesn't work like windows xp" attitude
<tbf> or people hate it, and will look for alternatives too.
<tbf> exciting times.
<glosoli> for UBuntu in example
<yofel> for plasma active ;)
<tbf> glosoli: ...from void QGtkStyle::polish(QApplication *app)
<tbf>     // Custom fonts and palettes with QtConfig are intentionally
<tbf>     // not supported as these should be entirely determined by
<tbf>     // current Gtk settings
<glosoli> tbf: QApplications is using for showing a GUI as far as I remember
<tbf> now the only question is, what gtk settings are used - since obviously gtk and qt apps don't match
<glosoli> it something that does acall
<yofel> I wonder whether QGtkStyle supports gtk3
<yofel> if not it would take the font from the gtk2 settings
<yofel> and gtk3 and gtk2 aren't particulary compatible, at least not outside gnome
<glosoli> Canonical should pay for attention to fixing little things
<glosoli> coz sometimes they are the most annoying ones
<yofel> well, it's our job here to notice them and file bugs
<glosoli> the bug isn't even considerd a bug until someone says that it affected them also
<tbf> damn, the code in QGtkStylePrivate::getThemeFont() looks disturbingly pragmatic
<glosoli> you need a lot of people to press button for them to see
<tbf> they just take a gtk created font from somewhere and introspect it
<tbf> no crazy attempts to parse stuff
<tbf> yofel: no, QGtkStyle is entirely gtk2 based it seems
<tbf> glosoli: canonical just benefited from the nokia meltdown and hired a few smart people i know, that perfectly know how to polish software for consumer devices
<tbf> glosoli: so unless mark's ego is a tick too big, i see great times ahead for ubuntu and canonical.
<glosoli> tbf: Am I paranoid or idiot, or that max min buttons seem not to be in the right place when window is maximized ? it's driving me nuts
<glosoli> it likes out of window in unity indicator
<tbf> glosoli?
<glosoli> tbf: when you maximize window
<tbf> ...the buttons move into the top panel... together with the titlebar...
<glosoli> tbf: buttons max min close are in unity panel in the top left side of the screen if Unity Panel is always shown, they seem to be not in the right place more left than the whole window
<glosoli> tbf: well yes, there can be way better solution
<tbf> glosoli: good point
<glosoli> becayse that one just looks ugly since canonical dithced dodge window
<glosoli> send a letter to mark's office, hope someone would read it
<glosoli> even global menu gives no point while it isn't always shown for not maximized windowses
<tbf> glosoli: seems like a regression from moving the dash button into the sidebar
<glosoli> tbf: yeeeees
<glosoli> tbf: that little button in unity indicator, that dash button
<glosoli> was so perfect
<tbf> glosoli: filed a bug already and pinged the guys at #ubuntu-unity?
<glosoli> tbf: nah, never known of ubuntu-unity
<tbf> glosoli: yup, also liked it more, when it still was in the indicator panel
<tbf> glosoli, but also can see what made them move it
<tbf> glosoli, still they probably should have kept wasting that few pixels
<tbf> at least on huge screens
<glosoli> tbf: they are wasting much more pixels now
<glosoli> because I can't put enough apps in my dock
<glosoli> unity panel
<yofel> you can't resize that?
<glosoli> I can i resized it to the smallest
<glosoli> still that Dash Icon takes one place for one program
<yofel> true
<glosoli> atm I have 3 places for 3 icons left
<glosoli> but I cant add any
<glosoli> if I open any other program which isn't in unity panel
<glosoli> there will be overload
<glosoli> It makes Ubuntu to look so cheaply made now.
<glosoli> It's like: Hey, we could move it, it will like  not as good as before, but it will be enough << smth like that they done
<cheako> I just booted this system, stuck at Waiting encrypted source device, however the lvm is already active.
<cheako> what's evms_activate?
<cheako> ahh, good dropped to busybox.
<cheako> my prob in an old initrd from another install.
<cheako> how to interrupt grub? hold ctrl I though.
<cheako> shift and esc don't work either.
<urfr332gO> cheako when are you hitting shift?
<cheako> urfr332gO: Holding it down after entering bios password.
<cheako> I let go when I see the kernel booting.
<urfr332gO> cheako, so why do you need so much protection, seems counter intuitive.
<cheako> I'd like to be able to help others determing the setup that's right for them.
<urfr332gO> you may be feeding their paranoia. :)
<cheako> The BIOS password as I've always been told is useless, by the time it's effective it also becomes ineffective.
<urfr332gO> If I wanted encryption I would just have a external with truecrypt, and the OS with nothing on it myself.
<urfr332gO> but thats just me I guess, locking down the OS is asking for problems.
<cheako> The big point with this exercise is to get backups to not calculate encryption while at the same time having backups that can safely/securely be mailed off-site.
<urfr332gO> ah, sounds like homework. :)
<urfr332gO> not there is anything wrong with that. :)
<graingert> is there any way to get this looked at more closely? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/936132 It seems to be a massive problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936132 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in __fork()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<graingert> hmm no worries it looks like it is being worked on
<cheako> yay for me :)
<cheako> I got the correct initrd loading.
<hubx> hey is there a way to get back to tb/ff 10 in precise? I rely one some extensions which are not available for 11
<cheako> there is a race condition where fsck attempts to access /dev/mapper/<name>-unformatted and fails.
<cheako> wow, my system is running.
<jtaylor> hubx: no, 10 is not supported anymore I think
<jtaylor> so you shouldn't change back anyway
<hubx> jtaylor, look I don't care I need a certain extensions w/o it I can't sync my calendar/contacts
<jtaylor> you can probably still install the old package
<jtaylor> but I would consider changing from ff or tb in that case, the new release policy is horrible for extensions
<hubx> jtaylor, thats why I want to stick with 10, because its ESR (Extended Support Release)
<jtaylor> it is?
<ironhalik> hubx: you can always download the tar'ed version
<jtaylor> I don't think so, else precise would not ahve 11
<hubx> ironhalik, so there is now easy way to handle it with the packet manager?
<ironhalik> well, no
<jtaylor> you can install the old package
<Daekdroom> jtaylor, it doesn't matter. Ubuntu now is working on backporting Firefox releases consistently, so it makes sense to update to 11
<jtaylor> but you would have to pin it so it won't upgrade
<ironhalik> you just download it from mozillas site, extract, run
<jtaylor> Daekdroom: yes but that causes these extension issues you don't want in a stable release
<Daekdroom> But they aren't going to update to beta releases.
<Daekdroom> 11 is not released yet. Most of the active developed extensions will have support for it by the time of release.
<Daekdroom> *active development
<EvilResistance> you mean 12 is not released... the 11.x series are done.
<Daekdroom> Is it?
<EvilResistance> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<EvilResistance> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Daekdroom> I'm talking about Firefox.
<EvilResistance> oh nevermind then
 * EvilResistance points at the lack of backlogs atm
<EvilResistance> sorry bout the confusion :/
<Tronic> Why not Promiscuous Pony?
<Daekdroom> Why not Psychotic Platypus?
<cheako> Permutation Pendulum?
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-01
<Daekdroom> Pendulum is not an animal, is it?
<cheako> It can be, they saw ppl in half for example.
<capslock286> Hi. I'm experiencing some troubles at login on 12.04. Is this the right channel to request some troubleshooting, on? :-)
<Daekdroom> Yes, it is.
<capslock286> great. anyone who would like to troubleshoot it? I am stuck using the Greek layout at login and my password is in latin characters - not in Greek.
<capslock286> so I'm stuck using my guest account :-(
<Daekdroom> capslock286, you should file a bug report Oo
<capslock286> thanks, but is there a work-around, for the moment? :-)
<Daekdroom> I have no knowledge on that area. Someone else might, maybe if you stick around a little more.
<melvincv> Did the beta arrive?
<melvincv> Or maybe I need to see the new schedule?
<urfr332gO> http://release-blog.ubuntu.com/?p=191 you can't look on the web?
 * melvincv wishes a Good Morning to all who woke up to March 1st... sigh.
<c_smith> Nice move there, pangolin.
<c_smith> Pleiades was starting to irritate me with his language and talk.....
<pleiades> he is semiblack yeh so newports or kools
<c_smith> pleiades, please, just speak while making sense........
<pleiades> can someone please give me a pointer on this http://bryansalisbury.com/cve220/work.jpg?
<c_smith> pleiades, just looking at that makes my head hurt......
<pleiades> fine..
<c_smith> Math is not my strong point.
<c_smith> wish it was, though.
<c_smith> that way I'd have both sides of what I excel in, Science
<c_smith> how the heck did I mistake #ubuntu+1 for #ubuntu-offtopic???
<jpmenil> hi
<pleiades> others didn't give a fuck
<jpmenil> i'm running ubuntu precise inside kvm guest
<jpmenil> and can't find module virtio_net in linux-image-3.2.0-17
<fairuz> Hi, I use local mirror (setup using apt-cacher) to upgrade a machine from oneiric to precise. I modified sources.list of this machine to point to the local mirror. My question is does after the upgrade, Ubuntu will do search and replace in the sources.list to replace oneiric by precise or will it create a new sources.list? Thus, the need to re-modify the sources.list to point to the local mirror after the upgrade. Thanks
<ironhalik> so, wheres the beta? :P
<precisepangolin> lubuntu 12.04 is okay for daily use?
<Tm_T> I don't think such promise can be given before the release
<precisepangolin> If I download it now can i update it to the stable version without reinstalling?
<Tm_T> precisepangolin: yes
<arand> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<precisepangolin> thanks arand
<sagaci> precisepangolin, I've been using it for quite a while, so don't rely on a daily install if that's the only machine you have, or if you can dual boot it with a stable release
<glosoli> ironhalik: have you found beta cd somewhere in archives ?
<hithur> Hey guys, is it a good move/idea to simply run dist upgrade to use unity 5 to resolve issues I'm currently facing in unity 4.28? My unity launcher icons are abnormally spaced apart from other launcher icons, and they each have a progress bar on it. Even dash. The problem seem to appear hours after I installed pidgin-libnotify.
<hubx> hithur, can you make a screenshot. But upgrading to 12.04 at this stage will certainly break other things
<hithur> http://i.imgur.com/19nWL.png
<hithur> That's unity 4.28
<hithur> Everything was perfect though :S
<hithur> Eversince hours after installing  something to do with gir1.2-unity-4.0,          or pidgin-libnotify,           that's when these problems appeared.        If I logout, then log back in, my launcher icons no longer appears, it would have this invisible effect, and in that screenshot, you would guess the launcher icons are misplaced where it's impossible to click on/doanything about.
<hithur> This affects all user account (so it's system wide, not just happening to one user)
<branant> Any news on 12.04 beta?
<rigved> branant: not released yet. in all probability, the topic of this channel will be changed to 'Beta 1 released' when 12.04 beta is actually released!
<glosoli_> would like to hear too
<glosoli_> if there is any ISO somewhere in the archives
<branant> rigved: right!
<rigved> glosoli_: the daily builds on cdimage.ubuntu.com should have the beta 1 iso already, if you are interested
<branant> Thanks
<glosoli_> rigved: hmm sure I'm wana do normal format and install
<rigved> branant: you are welcome.
<glosoli> is theere anyone who uses Gnome SHell ?
<rigved> glosoli: i am currently using unity but i have gnome shell installed too. what problem are you having?
<fhsales> hello people
<fhsales> does anyone knows how to solve WIreless problems?
<fhsales> anyone?
<fhsales> does anyone know how to solve issues on wireless connections?
<zzecool> Can someone confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943941 in unity (Ubuntu) "GRID plugin very inconsistent and erratic behavior " [Undecided,New]
<fhsales> people, is somebody out there?
<ikonia> zzecool: I can do in 2 hours
<zzecool> than you ikonia
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> thank you
<zzecool> *
<zzecool> fhsales: hit it
<fhsales> zzecool i am using ubuntu 12.04 because it recognizes my usb wireless adapter.But when i try to connect to my usual wireless connection it keeps asking the password but it does not connect.
<zzecool> hmm i cant help you with this
<locsmif> fhsales: try WAP
<locsmif> err
<locsmif> WPA
<locsmif> 1, not 2
<locsmif> Just a hunch, TIAS
<ikonia> locsmif: why ?
<ikonia> locsmif: why try random security setting
<ikonia> 1.) know what the encyption on the network is 2.) set the network adaptor to use that
<ikonia> not try random settings
<zzecool> fhsales: actually try to remove security for testing and retry
<zzecool> if it connect then you have narrowed your problem
<locsmif> ikonia: because the symptoms of the problem remind me of similar symptoms I saw when the problem had this cause. It's a vague, trial and error type approach, and it's a long shot.
<locsmif> Correlation does not mean causation, but it's worth a try to pin it down, imo
<ikonia> locsmif: then think before suggesting it
<ikonia> just offering random "try standing on your head" approach isn't useful
<locsmif> ikonia: that's not the case here
<locsmif> please be a bit more respectful
<ikonia> locsmif: that IS the case here
<fhsales> zzecool thanks.but now my brother has just kicked the module, shut down the computer and the monitor wont turn on anymore.
<ikonia> locsmif: please offer useful suggestions rather than random
<locsmif> I'm sorry, but it wasn't random
<locsmif> But I'll stop participating in this discussion, thanks
<zzecool> fhsales:  what module ? im confused
<zzecool> monitor and computer got kicked?
<glosoli> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12794/downloads
<glosoli> woooolia
<fhsales> zzecool my brother kicked the Power button of the no break. turned down the computer, and now when i try to turn it on, the monitor says out of range.
<zzecool> i dont think we can help
<zzecool> glosoli:  ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure how that has anything to do with a network card ?
<glosoli> zzecool: beta 1, doing full format, to fix some partitions and then switching to GS
<zzecool> gs?
<glosoli> shell
<zzecool> what ??????
<zzecool> i did get that
<zzecool> beta 1 doing a full format to fix partitions  and  switch gs?
<zzecool> doing format where when in what what partitions what gs switch ?
<zzecool> ;/
<glosoli> zzecool: yes I will format my computer now, will install beta1 , and then I will switch to GS :) probably
<glosoli> Gnome SHell
<zzecool> ahhhhh
<zzecool> you are doing all this
<zzecool> ..
<glosoli> yes yes :DDD
<zzecool> why gs ?
<zzecool> i hate it
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> Vertical workspaces ?
<zzecool> give ME A BREAK
<glosoli> zzecool: Now I released how much problems they caused by removing dodge.
<glosoli> MAximized window close max min buttons
<glosoli> doesn't seem to be in the righ tplace
<glosoli> :)
<rigved> gnome shell is good. i wish there was a way to get the notification system of GS to Unity!
<glosoli> rigved: You use unity  ?
<zzecool> rigved: the notification system indeed is a kick in the ass
<rigved> glosoli: yes.
<zzecool> its very nice
<zzecool> :)
<rigved> :)
<zzecool> glosoli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943941 in unity (Ubuntu) "GRID plugin very inconsistent and erratic behavior " [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> youtube link soon
<fhsales> hey zzecool how do i configure my wireless connection so it wont have a security code?
<zzecool> fhsales: from your rooters web page
<zzecool> router* ;p
<zzecool> glosoli: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9wKUP4LvCo&feature=youtu.be
<fhsales> zzecool how do i access my router page from ubuntu?
<zzecool> fhsales: we cant support you here  sry
<ikonia> fhsales: it's the same as any other OS - it's a web browser, firefox in Ubuntu is the same as firefox in Windows
<ikonia> (for example)
<fhsales1> hey zzecool, still there?
<zzecool> yes
<fhsales1> zzecooll i accessed from the other computer, turned off security, rebooted the Access point
<fhsales1> zzecool restarted my ubuntu system.now it is trying to connect.
<zzecool> and ?
<zzecool> is it connected?
<fhsales1> zzecool still trying...
<zzecool> try #ubuntu channel
<fhsales1> zzecool they say i cant use ubuntu channel because my version is off-topic there.
<fhsales1> zzecool in the end it said disconnected, you are now offline.
<fhsales1> zzecool so i think is is not security problem.
<glosoli> hmm fuck my internet lagged
<bazhang> glosoli, no cursing here
<glosoli> bazhang: sorry won't happen again
<glosoli> rigved: you are running precise with GS maybe ?
<glosoli> bazhang: maybe you know if Ubuntu by default creates /boot partition ?
<zzecool> glosoli: no it doesnt
<bazhang> glosoli, not unless it's changed in 12.04
<bazhang> nothing to prevent you from making one, however
<glosoli> bazhang: is it worth ?
<zzecool> glosoli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<glosoli> zzecool: I know I can do it, I just want format whole hdd, in btw, do you know if it's worth having /boot at seperate partition ?
<zzecool> why have a different partition only for grub and kernel images
<zzecool> i dont know
<zzecool> maybe some security tricks
<zzecool> i cant find any other
<glosoli> heard someone yesterday talking that getting things from smaller partitions
<glosoli> is way faster
<zzecool> i think its is going to produce more problems than fix any
<zzecool> read the firsti parts
<zzecool> first*
<zzecool> your bios may not even recognize the partition
<zzecool> so you will not be able to boot
<zzecool> i dont know
<glosoli> zzecool: anyway, do you have seperate partition for home ?
<zzecool> no but i should
<zzecool> not on this machine
<zzecool> on other i have it
<glosoli> zzecool: /home stores just configs and your media files yes ?
<ikonia> just to be clear 12.04 discussion is this channel, not #ubuntu
<fhsales1> zzecool: so, ubuntu channel sent me back here:P
<zzecool> here its impossible  its a hybric disk GUID + MBR    ( osx , ubuntu , window 7 )
<zzecool> fhsales1: are you using precise?
<zzecool> glosoli: yes
<glosoli> ok going to format
<glosoli> brb'
<zzecool> you can move
<zzecool> it without format
<zzecool> .....
<zzecool> too late
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> fhsales1: what version of ubunut are you using ?
<zzecool> ubuntu*
<fhsales1> zzecool 12.04
<fhsales1> zzecool: 12.04
<fairuz> Hi, I use local mirror (setup using apt-cacher) to upgrade a machine from oneiric to precise. I modified sources.list of this machine to point to the local mirror. My question is does after the upgrade, will Ubuntu do search and replace in the sources.list to replace oneiric by precise or will it create a new sources.list? Thus, the need to re-modify the sources.list to point to the local mirror after the upgrade. Thanks
<zzecool> fhsales1: thats why they send you here
<zzecool> fhsales1: did you had this problem with oneiric ? or only with precise?
<zzecool> fhsales1: do you have your system upgraded with the latest updates ?
<fhsales1> zzecool: i had the 10.04 version, lucid linx.But it would not recognize my usb wireless.so i upgraded to version 12.04.now it recognizes my usb adapter, shows all available connection, but when i try to connect to it, it wont work.
<fhsales1> zzecool:  i installed the version, but i dont think it has installed the updates.
<zzecool> open the update manager press refresh and if update appear install them
<zzecool> if it ask you for a partial update close it
<zzecool> only do simples updates
<fhsales1> zzecool: i will have to move my desktop to a place with ethernet. i ll be back in some minutes.
<zzecool> if it doesnt work file a bug
<zzecool> ill brb too
<fhsales1> zzecool: hey, still there?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> best thing you can do is file a bug
<fhsales1> zzecool:  how do i do that?
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> you need to have a launcpad account
<zzecool> and then
<zzecool> and then follow this vid  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=18nsScrDIa0
<fhsales1> zzecool:  put my computer really near the access point, now it connects to the wireless network, but i am unable to transfer data.i cant enter a website.
<zzecool> fhsales1: before filing a bug or anything you should be almost sure its a bug
<zzecool> try your device to another machine
<zzecool> maybe running windows
<zzecool> make sure its the linux that has the problem and not your device
<zzecool> that it
<zzecool> good luck
<fhsales1> zzecool:  yes, i am running on my laptop windows 7 and talking to you from it.the connection works. the problem is configuring it in ubuntu.
<fhsales1> zzecool: thanks.
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> so its a bug
<zzecool> and the package that is affected is probably the "network-manager"
<zzecool> good luck
<zzecool> happy bug hunt
<brendand> zzecool, probably not
<brendand>  but it's okay to raise it there
<brendand> fhsales1, i guess you're running precise?
<zzecool> <fhsales1> zzecool: i had the 10.04 version, lucid linx.But it would not recognize my usb wireless.so i upgraded to version 12.04.now it recognizes my usb adapter, shows all available connection, but when i try to connect to it, it wont work.
<fhsales1> zzecool:  yes, precise pagolin
<dudstep9> Hey, all. I was wondering on entering an entry for the 12.04 LTS countdown banner contest, but I can't seem to figure out how I can upload a submission to the submissions page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/PreciseCountdownBanner. Does anyone know how? Thank you in advance.
<fhsales1> zzecool:  i will reboot my sistem wait a minute
<dudstep9> Anyone?
<BertoIacopoGatti> herro
<dudstep9> Hey, all. I was wondering on entering an entry for the 12.04 LTS countdown banner contest, but I can't seem to figure out how I can upload a submission to the submissions page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/PreciseCountdownBanner. Does anyone know how? Thank you in advance.
<hithur> Is dist-upgrade nothing more than simply changing and editing sources.list?
<Daekdroom> hithur, no, it isn't.
<Daekdroom> dist-upgrade isn't meant to touch sources.list at all.
<hithur> Then what does dist-upgrade change to make it so it starts downloading next version stuff?
<Daekdroom> hithur, dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to the next version by itself.
<Daekdroom> I mean, it probably will try (and break your system)  if you change the sources.list yourself.
<fairuz> dudstep9: Can you just edit the wiki page and your submission there?
<wcchandler> when will beta 1 release today?  (obvious answer being "when it's ready")
<Daekdroom> It's meant to solve dependencies issues of package upgrades (by removing or installing new packages)
<hithur> I only want to upgrade my unity, not "every  darn thing".
<Daekdroom> Are you using 12.04?
<hithur> No. 11.10.
<dudstep9> fairuz: It says that I don't have the permission to do so. Any I idea on how I can proceed?
<fairuz> dudstep9: Sorry no. It says to put your submission here (on the page) so I assume you have to edit the page.
<dudstep9> fairuz: And that's what's puzzling me. It says to put the submissions on the page but I can't find a way on how to.
<fairuz> dudstep9: When you say you don't have permission, is it when you are submitting your modification or when you click on the Edit button?
<dudstep9> fairuz: interestingly, I don't find any edit button. I tried submitting by going to the drop down menu (labelled 'more actions') and selected load. That's what gave me the permission error. Sorry for being a wiki newbie.
<god-zotac> anyone else have an issue in xfce or with any desktop opening thunar taking forever?  i have a ssd and everything except thunar opens snappy.. can't figure out why its opening so slow
<hithur> So all I want is to get just necessary packages for unity 5.
<fairuz> dudstep9: Log in using your LP account, and normally you will have a Edit menu
<dudstep9> fairuz: Well, I've created an account but stiil no edit button.
<fhsales> hallo beautiful people
<fhsales> i need help with some connections issues.
<fhsales> does anyone know how to configure wireless and wired connections?
<munzir> Hi, my wifi disconnects frequently http://pastebin.ca/2123201
<fhsales> hello people
<fhsales> i am looking for some information about wired and wireless connections on ubuntu 12.04
<fhsales> does anyone know how to configure WIred/wireless networks?
<philinux> fhsales: I think it's the same as 11.10
<fhsales> philinux: Ok, i was just saying my version because people on ubuntu said that i should seek advice within this channel.so...
<philinux> fhsales: ah ok
<fhsales> philinux: so, i finally got my wireless connection to works, but is seems way slower than my wired one.is there something i should do?
<philinux> fhsales: depends how far away the router is and how many walls the signal has to go throough
<philinux> fhsales: you could try a different channel number
<fhsales> philinux: actually i am less than 2 feet my access pooint.
<fhsales> philinux: which channel do you recommend?
<philinux> fhsales: there is no recommended channel. My router has 13 channels. Most are default to automatic
<philinux> fhsales: try starting at 1 and see
<fhsales> philinux:  how do i change the channel on my router?
<ikonia> fhsales: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> fhsales: the router is covered by your documentation
<philinux> fhsales: mine is from firefox web browser 192.168.1.1 you need to check with the router manual
<fhsales> ikonia:  my question was about how wireless connections worked on ubuntu.
<ikonia> fhsales: yes, then your question was "how do I change my routers config"
<ikonia> fhsales: that is not an ubuntu issue and is covered by your routers documentation/support
<fhsales> ikonia: ok.
<philinux> fhsales: whats the router make and model
<jStefan> Hi, if I want to be notified asap of when beta-1 comes out (so that I can start my torrent download), am I in the right place?
<fhsales> ikonia:  are you there? i have read that ubuntu really has a problem on wireless connections.what do you think?
<jpds> jStefan: No, subscribe to the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list.
<ikonia> fhsales: I don't think that's the case at all
<ikonia> fhsales: no
<jStefan> jpds, thanks
<fhsales> ikonia: ok. when i connect with my wireless, i put the password, and it connects, but firefox is unable to open a page.what could be?
<ikonia> fhsales: you've said that a few times,
<ikonia> fhsales: I've told you I'm not going to support you
<jpds> fhsales: No problems here, talk to your ISP?
<jStefan> fhsales, did you check if it was a dns problem?
<fhsales> jpds:  i will talk to them.but it does not seem to be their equipmente. when using windows 7 it works great.
<fhsales> jStefan:  how do i check that?
<jStefan> you could try visiting a site by it's ip, for example OpenDNS's status website: http://208.69.38.170/
<philinux> fhsales: when on wired with you laptop using ubuntu does firefox work ok?
<roasted> is the beta on the daily build site?
<philinux> roasted: the iso's are labelled 1/3/12 so thats pretty  fresh
<roasted> philinux: thought so, I just wasn't sure if that was "the" beta or not
<philinux> roasted: beta is just a snapshot of the daily build so it's not anything other than a milestone
<roasted> philinux: I understand. I just specifically wanted to wait until beta 1 to begin testing it on some of our hardware here.
<philinux> roasted do you know about zsync
<roasted> I don ot
<roasted> do not*
<UnknownFearNG> Hello all. I was wondering where I can install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and if I can still keep all my files?
<philinux> roasted: ok so you cd to the directory where you've downloaded the iso then use this zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<philinux> roasted: change it to suit your arch
<philinux> roasted: IIRC you have to install zsync
<doda1> hi, beta 1 is due today ?
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<doda1> yeah i saw it on the wiki :D
<ActionParsnip> doda1: when the motd changes, the beta is available
<doda1> mhm
<branant> So are you guys following them on Google+ or on twitter, or you just keep refreshing the page until it shows up?
<branant> My point is, how do you know when is it officially up?
<philinux> branant: No I just got the daily build
<branant> philinux, hehe ok! Is it labeled as beta anywhere?
<philinux> branant: Thats the point it's just a label
<ActionParsnip> branant: hang in here, you'll see the change. Could just wait til tomorrow. If you don't get it immediately it's not going to be unavailable.
<ActionParsnip> you could even install the daily and upgrade seamlessly into the beta
<fhsales> philinux:  yes, firefox works ok
<fhsales> so
<doda1> mind posting a link to the daily build ?
<fhsales> philinux:  i see my adapter working, its blue LED is flashing all the time. but it wont enter a site.
<philinux> doda1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<doda1> thanks
<philinux> fhsales: So to recap win7 wireless is ok and ubuntu wired is ok
<fhsales> philinux: yes, this is it.
<fhsales> philinux:  i did a dmesg -c and it is finding firmware error.says i should download the latest BIOS
<philinux> fhsales: I would delete the wireless entry and let is scan and set it up again
<fhsales> philinux:  ok, how i do this?
<branant> philinux, how often is that current built?
<philinux> fhsales: right click on the networking icon choose edit connections. Wirless tab highlight your entry and delete it
<branant> 12hrs, 24?
<fhsales> philinux:  did this.now i reboot the system?
<philinux> branant: well they call it the daily build but I haven't checked. I just use zsync to maintain my iso file
<philinux> fhsales: hang on I'll just fire my laptop up
<fhsales> philinux:  hanging :)
<UnknownFearNG> Hello all. Is it possible to install 12.04 and still keep ally files, or should I wait till it's fully released and update it?
<bazhang> UnknownFearNG, sure, either way works
<TopGear> Hi. I've got a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop. In Windows, my battery runs for at least 3 hours, when not even fully charged and with Aero powered on. Ubuntu (12.04 and 11.10) runs for a maximum of 1h and 30m when the battery is fully charged. And 12.04 does have all the latest updates, same as 11.10.
<philinux> fhsales: right I just deleted mine. On right clickinh the network icon I can see my ssid so you just click on it and enter your password to set it up again
<bazhang> UnknownFearNG, always prudent to have backups on all systems, of course
<UnknownFearNG> bazhag: How do I go about installing 12.04 and still keep all my programs?
<bazhang> UnknownFearNG, this is an upgrade from 11.10?
<UnknownFearNG> bazhag: yes, silly me lol. Should I install it via cd or from package manager?
<fhsales> philinux:  did not work.
<bazhang> UnknownFearNG, via the net : package manager; or alternate installer : your choice
<UnknownFearNG> bazhag: sounds good, thank you for your help
<fhsales> philinux:  look this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/863581/  it says wlan not ready
<bazhang> bazhag? :|
<philinux> fhsales: I know its daft but you have accidentally knocked the wireless button on the laptop?
<fhsales> philinux:  HAHAHA. NO no, it is a PC.not laptop:P
<philinux> fhsales: and has the pc got a wireless dongle
<fhsales> yes, it is a wireless adapter. Elsys EWU-2n35a
<philinux> fhsales:  and the wired is unplugged
<fhsales> philinux:  wired is plugged.should i unpliug it? i will try.
<philinux> fhsales: yes wired should be unplugged if you want to use wireless
<fhsales> philinux:  hey
<fhsales> philinux:  it worked for 2 minutes.but now it has got back to same old bad functioning.
<fhsales> philinux:  wireless wont work.wired working just fine.
<philinux> fhsales: sound like your wireless dongle has a problem. I'm not a network guy
<philinux> fhsales: you can check it from a terminal with iwlist scan
<fhsales> philinux:  ok. i do not think it is the dongle, because it works just fine with windows 7. i have read in another place that usb wireless works bad with ubuntu. i am thinking about buying a TP-link 300 N PCI card.
<philinux> fhsales: sorry I cant help. This might help you http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<fhsales> philinux:  you were of great help man
<philinux> fhsales: and this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-network-troubleshooting-tips.html
<fhsales> philinux: thanks a lot.
<philinux> fhsales: google this and good luck > ubuntu trouble shoot networking
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know when the beta 1 images are going to be posted?
<glosoli> pace_t_zulu, they already are
<pace_t_zulu> glosoli: could you share the link?
<pace_t_zulu> the links at the technical overview are broken
<glosoli> pace_t_zulu, wait will find it for you :)
<glosoli> pace_t_zulu, for AMD64 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12794/downloads
<glosoli> pace_t_zulu, is what what you wanted ?
<glosoli> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> They're still testing those ISOs I believe.
<FunnyLookinHat> For the Beta 1 releas.e
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: Dunno, using that one atm
<FunnyLookinHat> *release
<FunnyLookinHat> Right on
<FunnyLookinHat> You can track the Beta 1 release stuff here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds
<FunnyLookinHat> The new qa / iso tool is super awesome :)
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: I am already running that one, seems to work :)
<FunnyLookinHat> oooh cool :D
<glosoli> I mean Beta 1
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: Do you know any proper way  to get GIMP 2.8 in Precise ? :D
<FunnyLookinHat> As far as I know - 2.8 isn't release.
<FunnyLookinHat> 2.7.4 is the latest development release - which - when complete - will turn into 2.8
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: Yeah< I understand that, but I want that 2.7.4
<FunnyLookinHat> Oooh
<philinux> pace_t_zulu: Just get it here. There are no updates to my install today. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<FunnyLookinHat> glosoli, I'd try to find a PPA here ?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gimp
<FunnyLookinHat> That would be your best bet.
<TeTeT> anyone with info on the buildbot can shed some insight on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/933054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933054 in apt (Ubuntu) "'.../libapt-pkg4.12.mo' is different from the same file on the system" [Undecided,New]
<TeTeT> it seems to be a problem with multiarch and the bug reporter thinks that a broken gzip might cause the problem
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: Already done that
<philinux> glosoli this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913103
<glosoli> philinux: had a look at that one already
<philinux> glosoli: ah ok you know as much as me then
<pace_t_zulu> philinux: ty
<glosoli> philinux: well yes :)
<philinux> glosoli: like it says ion their website. "GIMP 2.7.4 is a snapshot of current development towards GIMP 2.8
<glosoli> philinux: yes, but I like it being single window
<philinux> glosoli: with the 2.7.4 you can switch it to single window
<glosoli> philinux: I know :) But I can't get 2.7.4 from any repo in Precise ;D
<glosoli> Why did I switch from Oneiric why :D
<pace_t_zulu> philinux: i assume that is the same image that will be the beta
<pace_t_zulu> and if not ... i can just zsync it
<philinux> glosoli: ahh so the ppa wont work in precise. You jumped the gun early I run ubuntu on one drive and ubuntu+1 on another
<glosoli> philinux: hehe completely to early.. using it as a main operating system driving me nuts
<glosoli>  :DD
<glosoli> philinux:  maybe you know what's wrong with Qt apps in Preicse that they  are having more bold fonts ?
<philinux> glosoli: no soz not a clue
<SilverFox> Is the +1 for 'development/unstable release' ?
<glosoli> Yes
<glosoli> topic says: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin
<SilverFox> i saw that, just wasn't sure what the '+1' was about in the channel name.  Took an educated guess.  :)
<neglesaks> +1 is for "like"
<glosoli> ;DD
<SilverFox> Is precise mostly bugfixes from previous releases, or are there a lot of feature enhancements that may introduce new bugs?  In addition to feature enhancements, are there also much in the way of kernel and hardware support changes?
<neglesaks> Any word on when beta 1 will be available for torrenting?
<glosoli> SilverFox: it is
<neglesaks> Precise is a LONG term support release
<neglesaks> supposedly also adds better multi display handling
<glosoli> SilverFox: a lot of things being changed :) For example they removed.. dodge window feature.
<neglesaks> dodge window?
<yofel> what did that do?
<glosoli> yes
<glosoli> you know when you maximize window ?
 * yofel doesn't use unity, so not really
<glosoli> it hides Unity Panel(somesay Dock)
<iceroot> SilverFox: normally a LTS will not bring many new things compared to the version before, the aim of LTS is a stable system
<yofel> ah, that
<glosoli> but it stays perfectly shown when not maximized
<SilverFox> I'm trying to discern whether to take a shot at it now, or stick with oneiric on my macbook pro.
<glosoli> now they removed that ability
<glosoli> SilverFox: Stick.
<neglesaks> oh,a nd happy 1st of March by the way
<glosoli> SilverFox: If it's your main machine.. I did mistake :)
<SilverFox> iceroot: so, its more of a bugfix release.  Maybe I should try it, since there isn't much work being done on oneiric any longer.
<neglesaks> ah, the panel hiding was a bother imo
<iceroot> SilverFox: but remember its not stable atm
<glosoli> neglesaks: But now Max min close buttons looks ugly if panel is always shown and window is maximized
<yofel> SilverFox: it does have new software versions and a new kernel though, so there's still breakage potential.
<neglesaks> pre-release software dshould NOT!!! be used on production/mission critical machinery, end of story.
<iceroot> SilverFox: and the next release 12.10 will do some major changes
<iceroot> maybe the biggest change in the last 10 years
<SilverFox> iceroot: sure, but its mostly oneiric with some bugfixes, but not enough to be considered LTS stable yet?
<yofel> for LTS just the really risky updates are kept out
<SilverFox> wow...  thats quite a statement.
<yofel> iceroot: do you remember if they want to give systemd a try? or just wayland?
<iceroot> SilverFox: e.g. in a LTS release you will NOT change big things, e.g. no wayland
<iceroot> yofel: 12.10 should go with wayland
<iceroot> yofel: maybe not as default but i bet as a preview
<glosoli> iceroot: So they are putting wayland at 12.10 ?
<iceroot> and maybe btrfs as default...
<yofel> yeah
<iceroot> glosoli: yofel just a guess about wayland
<Pici> Its not stable because this is still the beta, not the release.
<yofel> uh, I wouldn't use btrfs as default
<neglesaks> well, there are tradeoffs. im personally lookign forward ot seeing how it looks once b1 is out
<yofel> but then again, I'll try it again for 12.10
<glosoli> iceroot: I don't think they will put wayland and btrfs
<glosoli> And I Hope they don't
<glosoli> :)
<neglesaks> what is wayland?
 * yofel was waiting for lzo support in grub which didn't make it into 12.04
<iceroot> neglesaks: the replacement for the x-server
<yofel> neglesaks: replacement for X
<neglesaks> oh my, that WILL be big indeed
<neglesaks> Bring on the Wayland-Yutani jokes : Building better WIndows Servers
<glosoli> it seems like they are always searching for smth new.. that's making ubuntu to look like not finished OS :)
<philinux> SilverFox: Scroll down to get a taste of the changes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860102
<iceroot> glosoli: software is never finished
<glosoli> iceroot:  yes, but what I mean I say is that should decide to stick to some technologie and develope it as good as possible instead of picking another and another
<iceroot> glosoli: ubuntu is not developing x-server or gnome2 or something else
<iceroot> glosoli: ubuntu is using the software from other projects
<iceroot> mainly debian
<glosoli> iceroot: they are modyfing things, it's a part of development
<iceroot> and even debian is not writing the x-server
<iceroot> and a replacement for the x-server is needed
<iceroot> and a replacement for gnome2 is also needed
<iceroot> because gnome2 is no longer supported y the gnome-project
<neglesaks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_protocol%29
<iceroot> so its not something bad that ubuntu (or other distros) are using newer software
<glosoli> iceroot: I understand the gnome 2 replacement, because it's just version replacement not a whole project,  but whats for the X ?
<baronos> If perform the installation "Alternate Ubuntu 12.04 command line" and  after then install "gnome-desktop-environment", then the boot after the grub menu, occured "kernel panic not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<iceroot> glosoli: the whole networking-system from x is depricated
<glosoli> iceroot: Aa ok, now I got the point :) Anyway, I would like to ask, do you get screen corruptions while logging into desktop ?
<glosoli> mainly happens for nvidia/ati proprietary drivers
<iceroot> glosoli: no
<glosoli> iceroot: I have seen LIM has been included in Precise via gsettings
<philinux> glosoli: Yes with 8600gt
<glosoli> philinux: Ah, nice to hear I am not the only one with few others :)
<iceroot> glosoli: but i am not using gnome3/unity and no nvidia/amd
<glosoli> iceroot: you are using gnome shell ?
<iceroot> glosoli: lxde (lubuntu)
<philinux> glosoli: it goes quickly though
<glosoli> philinux: well it does, but It drives me nuts to know that it exists :DD
<glosoli> iceroot: aaa :) I am thinking of installing in my old pc and parents home, Intel Pentium 4, 768 MB Ram, but I am not sure that Geforce 440MX or smth like that will handle it
<glosoli> at parents home''
<philinux> glosoli: not enough ram I reckon
<glosoli> philinux: not enough RAM for LXDE :O ?
<philinux> glosoli: soz lost track there
<glosoli> philinux: np
<iceroot> glosoli: my intel 8mb card is handling lubuntu perfectly
<yofel> glosoli: lxde should work fine there, worst case nouveau won't support 3d on the 440MX - not that lxde needs that
<glosoli> iceroot: HMm, then looking forward to trying it out on 11 years old computer,
<iceroot> glosoli: running it on 630mhz, 512mb ram, 4gb/, intel 8mb card
<glosoli> hah ;D that's a really solid DE
<glosoli> then
<iceroot> its all i need, so strange 200watt gpus, no strange 8 core 150watt cpus, no useless 8gb ram and so on :)
<iceroot> i guess its also called "watt" in english
<ironhalik> Well, yeah, 200W GPUs are pretty much useless on linux ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: I am having here ATI Mobility Radeon 5730M 1GB
<glosoli> but for laptop
<ironhalik> its not 200W ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: you also see these ugly switchers and how tab looks in system settings ?
<glosoli> for precise
<ironhalik> Nope, theyre ok for me
<glosoli> ironhalik: would you mind giving Screenshot how it looks for you ?
<ironhalik> sec
<ironhalik> http://i43.tinypic.com/24mt7xe.png
<glosoli> ironhalik: ah, so just difference of tastes.. i hate these new ones, it looks cheap
<ironhalik> hah
<glosoli> http://goo.gl/UvDCU << looks far more reasonable
<glosoli> ironhalik: do you know any icon set which is compatible with PRecise ?
<ironhalik> Havnt really looked for any
<glosoli> Using default ones >
<glosoli>  ?
<ironhalik> yeah
<glosoli> anyone knows good alternative to THunderbird and Evolution ?
<LDB> Hi guys, how do i install 12.04 LTS without X?
<pangolin> use the server iso
<LDB> i downloaded this one: precise-alternate-amd64.iso
<pangolin> wrong one
<LDB> where is the server one?
<LDB> i am thinking of the Beta
<pangolin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-2/precise-server-amd64.iso  I don't think beta has been released yet
<LDB> pangolin: Version: ubuntu-12.04-beta-1 Expected: 18 hours ago
<LDB> is it delayed?
<pangolin> I haven't seen an announcement made for it yet.
<pangolin> until there is an announcement made for the release or that it has been delayed, nothing is official.
<LDB> ok i'll wait 2 hours, if it hasnt been released yet i install the alpha 2 :)
<pangolin> LDB: you can install the alpha-2 and then regular upgrade will take you to beta
<LDB> pangolin: thanks
<LDB> pangolin: thinking of going from debian stable to ubuntu 12.04.. debian stable is too old now
<philinux> LDB: the desktop image is dated today but the server is dated 29th feb. Probably not many updates between that and the beta anyway
<philinux> LDB: My desktop install had only a couple of updates today.
<LDB> philinux: ok i will use the alpha and then update :)
<philinux> LDB: best way as the beat is only a snapshot anyway. Only a label really
<LDB> the only thing that will change between now and the final release are the packages?
<wtfdoggie22> is the new beta coming out tonight?
<ActionParsnip> wtfdoggie22: soon
<wtfdoggie22> ah
<wtfdoggie22> nice :-)
<philinux> wtfdoggie22: are you running precise on a test machine
<wtfdoggie22> i plan on doing so
<wtfdoggie22> starting with the beta
<philinux> wtfdoggie22: like we've been saying the daily build is good enough it's dated today and I've had no updates
<glosoli> philinux: wana hear funny story  ?
<glosoli> about skype
<MrChrisDruif> Only thing I am disgusted about is the recent keyboard combo change
<MrChrisDruif> glosoli; always
<wtfdoggie22> ok then, i'll probably install tonight
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: what combo change?
<LDB> when is ubuntu getting apache 2.4?
<glosoli> Ok, here you go. Made some post in forum, not answer from skype support, even created a thread was about 30 views and no answer. Somehow managed to asks the question if skype is going to be developed or not (because so long with no releases)  in Skype for Linux blog. I got an answer to check upper upper which states that it will be, and the comment was June of 2011 :))))
<MrChrisDruif> ActionParsnip; the one for changing virtual desktops
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: as part of compiz you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> From Ctrl+Alt+<arrow> to Super+Shift+<arrow>
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: can't it be changed in ccsm?
<MrChrisDruif> I read in the design mailing-list that it can, but I didn't have ccsm installed
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: then you know what to do, problem solved..
<MrChrisDruif> ActionParsnip; Yeah, I know what I should do
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: so why the disgust?
<MrChrisDruif> But it's more that the default/old combo shouldn't have been changed in the first place if you ask me
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: easily changed though.
<MrChrisDruif> Because that change also affects GNOME Shell
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what the idea behind the change is in the first place...
<MrChrisDruif> What ain't broke, don't fix it?
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: no idea, i don't use multiple workspaces or gnome shell
<MrChrisDruif> That's the whole idea: "normal/regular" users don't even use multiple desktops to begin with, so why change it for those that do?
<philinux> MrChrisDruif: I just use the mouse to click the switcher icon.
<MrChrisDruif> Because those that do *KNOW* that it's very easy to switch to them with keyboard combo, I thought my installation was broken when I got the update on my machine
<MrChrisDruif> I was lucky that I'm subscribed to the design mailing-list, otherwise I didn't know about the change
<neglesaks> SKype is windows and mac only, essentially... just use ekiga instead
<MrChrisDruif> And besides, I don't want to install ccsm just to restore a setting
<MrChrisDruif> neglesaks; ever tried Ekiga? I didn't get it to work properly like skype
<glosoli> neglesaks: easy to say :)
<philinux> neglesaks: skype works great on my acer 1410
<glosoli> neglesaks: would you mind convincing my 130 contacts   to use Ekiga ?
<synthetix> hi
<synthetix> pangolin,
<pangolin> synthetix: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<synthetix> ok
<synthetix> done
<synthetix> now can i try do-release-upgrade -d
<pangolin> everything is up to date?
<synthetix> it was update smth
<pangolin> synthetix: ok now try the -d command
<ActionParsnip> synthetix: also try disabling the 3rd party PPAs you may have added
<neglesaks> see, thats the problem - if nobody says it, nobody will change
<neglesaks> personally, skype is nothign ill install on an open software machien ever, its closed software, closed protocol, and suspected of assisting "authorities" in wiretapping...
<neglesaks> i woin stand for that
<synthetix> same thing
<synthetix> it disabled all 3rd part while do upgrade
<pangolin> synthetix: what was that pastebin?
<pangolin> <L3top> Hi all... Was wondering if I could invite ubottu to #linuxmce
<pangolin> <L3top> www.linuxmce.org open source home automation platform built on kubuntu
<pangolin> oops sorry
<EvilResistance> pangolin, lolfail?
<pangolin> yeah ctrl-c apparently failed on me or I failed it
<ActionParsnip> synthetix: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/863907/
<pangolin> good thing it wasn't anything sensitive
<pangolin> I'm wondering if maybe it is time for me to try upgrading to +1
<glosoli> pangolin: it is
<glosoli> ;D
<synthetix> ActionParsnip, i did
<synthetix> same shit
<synthetix> IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<synthetix> authenticate 'precise.tar.gz' against 'precise.tar.gz.gpg'
<synthetix> extracting 'precise.tar.gz'
<synthetix> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<neglesaks> nothign new on the cdimage server yet
<synthetix> ActionParsnip, pangolin any ideas guys ?
<pangolin> none, sorry.
<edgy> hi
<edgy> ~$ display
<edgy> display display: Unable to load font (-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1) [Resource temporarily unavailable].
<ActionParsnip> synthetix: you could grab the alternate ISO, mount it and upgrade that way in an offline stylee
<philinux> synthetix: what does update-manager -d spit out in a terminal
<edgy> is it only me?
<synthetix> now i'm trying sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<synthetix> one mmnt pls
<ActionParsnip> edgy: if you reinstall the package providing that, does it sort it
<edgy> ActionParsnip: does this mean you don't get the same error?
<h31> Hello. When beta1 will be released?
<branant> synthetix, I usually do apt-get dist-upgrade
<pangolin> upgrade to +1 in progress
<pangolin> h31: soon as it is ready.
<ActionParsnip> edgy: no, not had a font error in my life
<ActionParsnip> h31: soon, if you install the daily and upgrade tomorrow, you will have the beta
<branant> h31, according to omgubuntu.co.uk it has been released!
<pangolin> well they are the official source of everything....
<h31> branant: there are no .iso images yet.
<branant> well, since today they have entered the beta stage
<log> Yes, but that doesn't mean that they have released it yet.
<branant> they will not be called beta, but that is what they are ;)
<ActionParsnip> just install a precise ISO, then get upgraded and you will get the beta packages when they are on the repos...
<branant> I am pretty sure there will be no major changes in tomorrow's release
<baronos> If perform the installation "Alternate Ubuntu 12.04 command line" and  after then install "gnome-desktop-environment", then the boot after the grub menu, occured "kernel panic not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<branant> ActionParsnip, True that!
<branant> That's the only way to be sure you running the latest and greatest ;)
<philinux> Development update. This was out a while ago. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/01/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-16/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-12-04-development-update-16
<branant> The entire day I was waiting for the official announcement of a beta 1 release
<ActionParsnip> branant: why?
<philinux> branant: it's only a transition. The beat is just todays daily build
<branant> In the meantime I had a few beers so don't blame me, but I think this is as much as we are going to get
<branant> So lets start downloading these daily builds and installing
<LDB> if i install the current 12.04, do i need to re-install when the final comes?
<ActionParsnip> branant: I haveit already. I had the alpha 1 installed and have upgraded. The difference between will be small
<branant> I also need to compile a few libs for my Galaxy Nexus :-|)
<ActionParsnip> LDB: no, you will upgrade seamlessly to the rc
<philinux> LDB: No just keep up to date
<LDB> perfect
<branant> ActionParsnip, that worries me a whole lot
<LDB> i am impressed with the boot speed, about 6 seconds cold boot
<philinux> LDB: people only usually reinstall if they've messed up the system tweaked this and that etc
<branant> a month ago when i tried alpha not even chrome worked well
<branant> and that's something I need all the time!
<ActionParsnip> branant: clean install or upgrade?
<LDB> does onyone know if apache 2.4 will be in the final?
<branant> In the meantime I have recompiled the newest kernel for my Slackware-current
<ActionParsnip> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !find apache
<ubottu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, apache2-utils, apache2.2-bin, apache2.2-common (and 127 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<nhaines> branant: if it makes you feel better, reinstall after April 26th.
<philinux> LDB: I doubt it as we've passed feature freeze
<ActionParsnip> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB (Only available for any all)
<branant> ActionParsnip, It was an upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> LDB: seems to be 2.2.22
<LDB> too bad, we need that
<ActionParsnip> branant: possibly why
<branant> Was there anything changed?
<ActionParsnip> LDB: PPAs exist
<LDB> PPA? you mean another package mirror?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<philinux> gotta go bye
<branant> So in that case, can someone change the topic to released! please ;)
<branant> I mean Beta 1 released
<branant> what are we waiting for?
<pangolin> the official announcement
<LDB> :)
<pangolin> OMGUbuntu is not our source
<branant> pangolin, From who?
<pangolin> from the release manager at Canonical
<glosoli> guys
<glosoli> just download current daily build
<glosoli> there has been no updates for two days
<glosoli> I am already using beta 1 image
<glosoli> :)))
<branant> So how do we know when it happens? He will post on G+, twitter...
<glosoli> Found it in archives
<branant> pangolin, who is the gentleman?
<branant> Or the website?
<pangolin> ubuntu-annouce@lists.ubuntu.com
<branant> pangolin, very well then!
<nhaines> Actually, the daily build has changed both yesterday and today.
<nhaines> I use rsync to update it daily.  I keep an Ubuntu archive on my network drive here at work for myself and for colleagues.
<glosoli> nhaines: what have changed ?
<glosoli> nhaines: watching updates every hour :)
<nhaines> glosoli: VLC and some other libraries from yesterday to today.  Donno about the day before.  The point is, the disc images were different and I downloaded 115MB to update each image.
<branant> Ubuntu really needs a changelog!
<glosoli> nhaines: VLC is not the distribution package
<branant> Hourly changelog with an RSS feed
<glosoli> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12794/downloads
<glosoli> anyway I am already running this one :)
<branant> I will be happy to throw a few lines of code and create it as long as someone will update it on regular basis
<nhaines> It doesn't matter what you're running.  The daily build has changed significantly every day this week.
<branant> glosoli, ok but I mean for civilians too :-)
<nhaines> the only reason I'm waiting for the beta is because I want to test the installer and they need to have a baseline for that.
<branant> They even find IRC scary, let alone the RSS
<glosoli> nhaines: installer hadn't changed or had it  ? just some bugs there still in the link I tested
<branant> Unlike us who spent years in BitchX under DALnet ;)
<glosoli> branant: BitchX and what's DALnet ?
<htorque> hi all! i'm seeing 55 'dbus' processes spawned by cupsd (cmd '/usr/lib/cups/notifier/dbus dbus://') - is this normal?
<branant> glosoli, that's a server we used back in the day when we played our music with MPC -- X-free desktop ;)
<glosoli> branant: Ah I am not that old :DD
<glosoli> probably
<branant> Hehe I used to laugh at that same comment just a few years back
<branant> And now I am here telling the stories of the old days :)
<branant> glosoli, your time will come so soon, that you will be surprised when kids ask you what's IRC :D
<glosoli> Or will be telling stories how difficult in was to use Ubuntu some time ago while it will be super easy in the future
<glosoli> ;D
<branant> Let's just hope so!
<branant> glosoli, you would laugh if I tell you just a few years back I run outside the house in my boxers celebrating installation of my sound blaster under slackware 4.1
<glosoli> branant: hahaha :DDD
<neglesaks> sounds glorious!!!
<branant> glosoli, video card was still miles away!
<branant> :)
<branant> And then win-modems came along when many of my mates gave up or committed suicide!
<branant> Thank God i had a US Robotics one :D
<glosoli> branant: As My parent's hadn't have money enough, and my country in the selling system in my country was poor, I got my first personal pc in about 1999 or 2000
<glosoli> ;D
<neglesaks> oh my... winmodem is a word i havent herd uttered in years
<neglesaks> but it was rarely in a good context
<branant> glosoli, these were the bea
<branant> glosoli, these were the best years
<glosoli> Remember Intel P4 being as a miracle
<glosoli> :D
<neglesaks> Pentium 4? Hyperthreading? :p
<glosoli> No, that one without
<glosoli> ;D
<branant> neglesaks, it makes me sound ancient but I am only in my 30s
<glosoli> I am not sure if that 2000th model had HT
<neglesaks> ditto ;)
<neglesaks> no, it didnt. it came later.
<branant> Which makes me a dinosaur in computer years!
<neglesaks> pentium 4's initial advantage was.... hm..... its newer SSE implementations and the quadpumped bus system
 * glosoli will be 21 at the end of the year
<glosoli> ;D
<neglesaks> youngster!
 * neglesaks scratches beard
<branant> My first was Spectrum after which came Pentium I - 166 MHz with 16MB RAM
<branant> The rest is history ;-)
<glosoli> lol, i was 10 years old when started reinstalling computers it felt so smart that days ;DD not it sounds idiotic :DD
<neglesaks> AMIGA 500
<glosoli> Have heard about AMIGA, never tryed though
<neglesaks> oooh, what youve missed.
<tuxguy> hi folks..am running 12.04 pp alpha 2 on a 64 bit dell laptop..trackpad does not work :(
<tuxguy> any clue ?
<tuxguy> am running latest stable kernel 3.0.2-17
<glosoli> neglesaks: just known it was really perspective OS, but it didn't make it, Or Am I misinformed ?
<tuxguy> anybody else having issued with laptop trackpad not working on 12.04 alpha2 ?
<glosoli> tuxguy: not me
<tuxguy> @glosoli am a linux n00b, any advice/suggestions ?
<tuxguy> what laptop do u use ? mine is a dell inspiron 14
<glosoli> tuxguy: Dell's work quite fine with Ubuntu, my Asus is a mess
<glosoli> tuxguy: Have you tryed pressing that FN hotkey
<glosoli> to turn on ?
<tuxguy> Just fn or fn+something ?
<glosoli> tuxguy: there is a hotkey for you dell for turning on touchpad and off
<glosoli> tuxguy: problamy somewhere near F7
<tuxguy> in windows its actually tapping the top right corner of the touchpad to toggle touchpad on & off
<Dmole> I am trying to get a script to run on user login nither ~/.bash_login nor ~/.bash_profile seem to get called. help?
<glosoli> tuxguy: use pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste be output of a command in terminal: xinput list
<tuxguy> hey thanks...there is actually a key too..i had completely forgotten abt it...just hit it once..it works now
<tuxguy> thanks a ton @glosoli
<tuxguy> n00b mistake
<glosoli> tuxguy: haha, no prob :) could have happened for everyone
<GeorgeJ> Hello. How does one disable 3d effects on Ubuntu 12.04?
<tuxguy> @glosoli: are u running 12.04 alpha too too ?
<urfr332gO> GeorgeJ, there is a 2d unity.
<glosoli> tuxguy: sure I am :)
<tuxguy> alpha2 *
<GeorgeJ> urfr332gO: How do I boot into it by default?
<ATP> hello , any ETA on the beta upload?
<urfr332gO> GeorgeJ, choose it at login and it will default there from there on.
<GeorgeJ> urfr332gO: Thank you.
<urfr332gO> GeorgeJ, no problem.
<tuxguy> @glosoi..another q.
<tuxguy> by default mod4(windows key) +a brings all the open windows
<tuxguy> & then u can choose
<tuxguy> it's called the 'expose' feature
<glosoli> yes
<tuxguy> it works sometimes & sometimes not
<glosoli> tuxguy:  maybe it's called Expo and Windows key + S ?
<tuxguy> yaa...right...Expo
<glosoli> tuxguy: all open windows are brought up by windows key + W
<tuxguy> but in keyboard...i have set mod4+s as shortcut for search
<glosoli> hmm  so change hotkey ?
<tuxguy> so...i remember i set it in the 'keyboard' utility
<tuxguy> then i installed compiz config settings manager
<glosoli> tuxguy: and  ?
<edgy> Hi, I want to install warsow but I couldn't find it in precise!
<tuxguy> mod4+w does not work anymore & i cant find where to set the shortcut again
<glosoli> edgy: it isn't :) download from website do chmod 755 for the bin file and ./warsav
<glosoli> I am not sure if spelled name of game correctly
<tuxguy> there is place windows in ccsm -> win mgmt -> place windows
<glosoli> tuxguy: Scale addon for Showing all windowses,
<edgy> glosoli: but installing a bin file is a mess since you lose all the features of package management, isn't there a ppa?
<glosoli> tuxguy: Scale Addon, Bindings tab
<glosoli> edgy: I don't think, wait.
<glosoli> crizzy: are you here ?
<tuxguy> found it, but wont let me enter windows key + w
<tuxguy> dont know why ?
<edgy> glosoli: and what about openarena? I also want to install 0.8.8
<glosoli> edgy: Sorry I have no ideas of that game, only tryed Warsow
<edgy> glosoli: being LTS doesn't mean gamers shouldn't be treated kindly ;)
<glosoli> edgy: I don't think it does, being LTS means making System stable as much as possible
<glosoli> edgy: BUt sure you should be treated kindly :) wait a bit
<crizzy> sup
<edgy> glosoli: I now found this: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.10/?q=warsow
<edgy> glosoli: which is for ubuntu-1
<glosoli> crizzy: edgy is asking if there is any ppa for Warsow
<crizzy> playdebs
<edgy> crizzy: and openarena 0.8.8, too
<yofel> openarena 0.8.8 is in debian experimental, someone could probably just rebuild that
<edgy> crizzy: playdeb has 11.10 version for warsow, should i install it?
<crizzy> ye
<crizzy> should work
<dahaxxer> news bout the lubuntu precise beta?
<glosoli> dahaxxer: no
<crizzy> only package wsw needs beyond default install is libcurl
<glosoli> tuxguy: sorry,how you try to set that ?
<glosoli> tuxguy: and do you get any message ?
<tuxguy> in the bindings tab
<tuxguy> initiate window picker is win+a
<glosoli> tuxguy: you wan't for all windows, don
<glosoli> don't you ?
<tuxguy> i put win+w as initiate win picker for all windows
<neglesaks> pardon me beign away... been lookign for some odl sci fi books
<neglesaks> nothign new on cdimage.ubuntu
<tuxguy> wbut when i press win
<tuxguy> the left bar comes up before i can press a
<tuxguy> & nothing happens when i press a or w
<glosoli> tuxguy: you mean dash ?
<glosoli> tuxguy: unity dash with applications lenses comes up
<glosoli> ?
<tuxguy> not the dash
<tuxguy> the left bar with all the app icons
<glosoli> tuxguy: it's called Dash
<tuxguy> & if u keep win pressed a l longerittle
<tuxguy> & if u keep win pressed a little  longer , numbers on the app icons
<tuxguy> it slides from the left of ur screen
<glosoli> tuxguy: well yes, that's what it should do, that I don't assign windows key with anything :)
<tuxguy> & dash is at the top
<tuxguy> what do u use for place all windows
<glosoli> tuxguy: try some other hotkeys combinations :)
<tuxguy> ctrl & alt have some meaning in most apps
<pangolin> upgrade complete.
<glosoli> tuxguy: so does Windows key :(
<tuxguy> i put alt+a & exited out of ccsm
<tuxguy> still does not work
<tuxguy> do i need to do a unity --reset ?
<tuxguy> no, right?
<glosoli> no you shouldn't need
<glosoli> unity reset is to reset settings
<glosoli> so don't
<glosoli> tuxguy: hmm dunno, try log in log out, maybe something is disturbing it
<tuxguy> @glosoli : ok cool, thanks for all ur help
<glosoli> tuxguy: no probs, there are a lot of people willing to help everyday :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else having issues getting today's daily to install w/ custom partitioning?  Mine keeps crashing - could be due to me having windows installed on the drive as well?
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: mine keeped do, but then it loaded in live cd mode
<glosoli> and everything was fine when I pressed install application
<tuxguy> bfn, thank u guys
<urfr332gO> FunnyLookinHat, how many primary partitions?
<FunnyLookinHat> urfr332gO, 4
<FunnyLookinHat> One for "/" , One swap space, and two for windoze.
<urfr332gO> FunnyLookinHat, that is the limit on a single HD
<urfr332gO> ah I see put the linux in a extended
<glosoli> it keeps crashing
<urfr332gO> !windoze
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<glosoli> if it will be for partitions
<glosoli> it will don't let to do anything
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: You keep getting errors that are trying to be reported yes ?
<FunnyLookinHat> glosoli, Yeah
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: Same problem was for be, did you pick to Install Ubuntu instead of give a try with livecd yes ?
<FunnyLookinHat> I tried both - yeah.
<FunnyLookinHat> Very strange.
<virunga> Hi, is there the torrent of the image of Ubuntu 12.04?
<FunnyLookinHat> I was trying to change the partition to / and format
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: Was the same with both ?
<FunnyLookinHat> but if I delete it - and then re-add it from the free space, all seems ok
<FunnyLookinHat> weird - yeah - now it's working.
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: Try making Up partitions with Gparted and then run that installation app
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah - it's working now.
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks glosoli
<glosoli> FunnyLookinHat: no probs
<neglesaks> ok, stuff is happening. please only use the torrents for now.... (and mmind that until the release announcement, the releases are not really there). http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/beta-1/
<glosoli> neglesaks: if there was any changes for the OS itself I will get it by updatesyes ?
<neglesaks> if you already are runnign alpha 2, you should have it by means of updates already, yes
<neglesaks> so then you shoudl only get the torrent to help seed it
<glosoli> neglesaks: I installed today with Beta 1 Testing ISO
<neglesaks> how does it run then?
<virunga> i can't find the torrent of Ubuntu 12.04, is it release as torrent?
<glosoli> neglesaks: properly, just some bugs with partitioning, but solved up when loaded as Live CD :)
<neglesaks> rty releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<neglesaks> try*
<neglesaks> the CD images are there. cdimage.ubuntu.com contains dvd images
<fhsales> people does anyone know how to fix Realtek 8188SU problems on ubuntu?
<glosoli> fhsales: what are the problems ?
<fhsales> glosoli: At first, i instaled the lucid linx version on my pc and the usb adapter would not work.after many tries, i instaled the ubuntu version 12.04 and it recognized the adapter. But even though sometimes i am able to conect, i am unable to open a page on internet.
<virunga> neglesaks, thanks, after the installation of the beta 1 can i upgrade to beta 2?
<fhsales> glosoli: the adapter is working, i tested it on another PC. and on ubuntu, the blue led keeps flashing, meaning there is data transfer. but i cant open a single page. i am asking because many people seems to have problems with this particular adapter.
<glosoli> virunga: you can to beta2 to rc and to full :)
<glosoli> fhsales: tryed pinging some pages ?
<urfr332gO> virunga, if you stay udated you will be there.
<fhsales> glosoli:  no, how do i do that?
<glosoli> fhsales: open terminal and type: ping google.com
<virunga> thank you
<fhsales> glosoli: i done that with my wired connection, a lot of numbers is appearing.
<fhsales> glosoli: i am trying to connect wireless and then do that. is there a problem if i leave the two connections at once?wired and wireless?
<glosoli> fhsales: maybe browser is running offline mode ?
<glosoli> fhsales: if ping goes properly that it mean internet has successful connection
<fhsales> ok.
<glosoli> fhsales: so ?
<fhsales> glosoli: now i am unable to connect to wireless connection
<fhsales> <.<
<glosoli> but wired connection worked ?
<fhsales> glosoli:  yes. this is my wired connection in ubuntu
<glosoli> fhsales: you are on laptop ?
<fhsales> glosoli: at my side there is a windows 7 running on the wireless connection of the same router.
<fhsales> glosoli: no, i am on a PC.
<glosoli> fhsales: I don't get the point, you can connect your windows 7 with wireless or what ?
<fhsales> glosoli:  YES. i can connect wireless in windows 7. with the adapter.And i can connect wired only in ubuntu, in this computer.but i cant seem to make this adapter work on ubuntu.
<glosoli> fhsales: aaaa, sorry, don't know then
<fhsales> glosoli:  Thanks. i am asking here because MANY people talk about the bugs on this specific adapter, realtek 8188SU
<glosoli> fhsales: you could report a bug, but it might be just unsupported by ubuntu hmm
<fhsales> glosoli:  i see.thanks anyway.
<glosoli> fhsales: I mean the maker of the adapter might not support it for ubuntu, well I'd recommend to try forums
<fhsales> glosoli:  the maker really does not support ubuntu.
<glosoli> fhsales: anyway, try Forums :)
<Ubi_DaX> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/beta-1/alternate/lubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Ubi_DaX> why is that forbidden? ^^^
<fhsales>  glosoli ill try that.thanks
<fhsales> ^
<neglesaks> virunga - yes, it happens by itself if you regularly use the Update Manager
<Ubi_DaX> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Ubi_DaX> ^beta?
<Ubi_DaX> or alpha?
<glosoli> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/beta-1/
<Ubi_DaX> Sir, I'm looking for lubuntu not ubuntu
<fhsales> glosoli:  i finally was able to connect with my wireless;but when i ping google.com it says unknown host
<glosoli> Ubi_DaX: Ah, sorry
<Ubi_DaX> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/beta-1/
<neglesaks> use torrents only for now, please
<glosoli> Because servers will get overloaded
<Ubi_DaX> what's the difference between alternate and desktop?
<Ubi_DaX> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Ubi_DaX> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Ubi_DaX> alternate install has no GUI?
 * glosoli wondering, if I tryed Alternatve, maybe the webcame will work fine for me.... hmmm? any ideas guys ? 
<glosoli> Ubi_DaX: It has a GUI Dos-Like
<Ubi_DaX> and desktop?
<glosoli> Ubi_DaX: nah
<glosoli> I believe it supports wider range of hardware just because it uses less memory for installation
<glosoli> andsome other things
<Ubi_DaX> so desktop cd has gui?
<glosoli> Ubi_DaX: yes, it's a live cd :) which you can use to try first and install if you like
<spacebug-> maybe someone should change the topic to "beta 1 released" ;)
<ironhalik> how can I disable the dnsmasq thingy?
<ironhalik> I think it wreaks havoc with my openvpn
<ironhalik> k, found it
<FernandoMiguel> jHEELLOOO
<FernandoMiguel> miss me ?
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Yes, I miss you  DDD
<glosoli> :D
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Sup ?
<jcook_5xdata> has anyone write a hack to remove the second bar on multi monitor?
<neglesaks> right, the torrents are up and running
<jtaylor> jcook_5xdata: permanently cover it with something :)
<jcook_5xdata> jtaylor: lol
<jcook_5xdata> jtaylor: I dont mind it stop it stop my mouse from move betwean screens
<jtaylor> I don't like it either
<jcook_5xdata> you have to get a good run at it
<jcook_5xdata> other then that unity is great. I am running KDE now. sad to say I miss unity
<jcook_5xdata> That and they did something to remmia it does not work as good now unless they fix it
<yofel> FernandoMiguel: o/
<FernandoMiguel> darn
<FernandoMiguel> this hud thing is weird
<FernandoMiguel> why does it pop up everytime I press alt tab? :(
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Because you hold a ALT too long
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: I Change that hUD hotkey to ALT+S.. because it was disturbing me too
<FernandoMiguel> just enough to change windows
<neglesaks> yay, im #4 on the i386 beta :)
<neglesaks> seeding at 35 Mbps now
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Say that to the ones ones who think it's right..
<glosoli> neglesaks: Ubuntu from now on will set LightDM Wallpaper the same as Your Desktop Wallpaper yes ?
<neglesaks> cannabis leaves?!
<glosoli> neglesaks:  ? :DD
<neglesaks> ;)
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: where do you change/disable it ?
<glosoli> Freeaqingme: In compizconfig-settings-manager
<glosoli> oj FernandoMiguel it was meant for you
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: But if you use that, you should be aware of the things you are doing, compizconfig-settings-manager is software which can break your configs :)
<FernandoMiguel> I k that
<FernandoMiguel> but where in there?
<glosoli> Unity Plugin
<FernandoMiguel> son, I was using compiz, and you still didn't had heard the word Ubuntu :p
<FernandoMiguel> yay
<FernandoMiguel> much better
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: At the first it was called Beryl :)
<FernandoMiguel> thanks glosoli
<FernandoMiguel> yes it was :P
<FernandoMiguel> and before that ?
<glosoli> And before that I was not interested in Ubuntu :)
<glosoli> In fact, I am watching ubuntu for quite a long time, but I felt its worth using as an everyday os just about year ago
<FernandoMiguel> I'm seeing some windows artifacts / parts not refreshed on 12.04 with Intel GPU
 * glosoli ATI
<glosoli> can't help :)
<urfr332gO> glosoli, depends on your needs I started with open source dapper it was and always have used some open source as a daily, usually a ubuntu release.
<glosoli> urfr332gO: Well most of the times depends on the hardware.
<urfr332gO> glosoli, suppose so I have found all mine run on the generic drivers in general, but I don't buy stuff that wont run open source.
<glosoli> urfr332gO: from now on I will do the same probably :) Unless they will make some really really bad changes in 12.10
<urfr332gO> glosoli, I stared with a place called fregeek where I live all there computers run ubuntu longtrem releases.
<urfr332gO> freegeek
<urfr332gO> http://www.freegeek.org/ I have a netbook now though.
<glosoli> urfr332gO: There ain't thing like that in my country. In btw, some of my teachers like me more, because they like the fact that I use Linux and opensource :DD
<urfr332gO> Linus T actually started this store, but they are not together any more.
<urfr332gO> Not sure if it was ubuntu though then, if you ask about tyhis you just get a dirty look lol.
<urfr332gO> this*]
<nhaines> Yay, it's beta!
<nhaines> I am disappointed that ubuntu.com updated before ubuntu-announce did, but oh well.  :P
<micahg> why, I would think it's standard to update infrastructure before an announcement
<nhaines> micahg: I was hoping for simultaneous release.
<nhaines> I always just worry about the mirrors more than anything else.
<nhaines> Excellent, now my local mirror is updated and the announcement has gone out to coworkers.  :)
<glosoli> hmm coworkes ?
<nhaines> glosoli: yes, several of us run Ubuntu on our secondary machines and so I keep every version of Ubuntu on my network drive.
<glosoli> aaa  :) nice
<nhaines> This is the 16th version of Ubuntu and because I have alpha 1 and 2, beta 1, and dailies for precise, the total comes to 97.4 GB.
<glosoli> I am taking my college mates into ubuntu thing :D
<glosoli> one of them got so into it, that he became anti Windows :D
<glosoli> says Ubuntu makes him even play not as much as he did Before :D
<yofel> kubuntu did that to me too :P
<yofel> plenty of things to debug so I'm never bored (and if I am, there's still minecraft :P)
<glosoli> anyone knows how to debug ubuntuone ?
<glosoli> what transfers it did ?
<ironhalik> hmm, its beta and I just installed lates aily on my laptop
<ironhalik> I know its pretty much the same, but theres still that strange feeling ;>
<FernandoMiguel> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Beta 1 Released.
<johnjohn101> beta 1 out?
<mar112> hello guys! is there a way to disable the dash launcher and use cairo instead?
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: http://ubuntu.com
<mhsy> hi, i am testing ubuntu 12.04, in unity. Many applications frequently do not appear in the alt+tab list, even if they are on the same workspace. Instead, I get the arrow pointing to the launcher (as opposed to the triangle).
<johnjohn101> ironhalik: is owncloud only available in kubuntu?
<yofel> johnjohn101: it's in the archive (universe), so available for everyone
<mar112> no option to disable dash then?
<mar112> this is horrible, I was almost hooked..
<mar112> now I know what people felt when they saw hindenburg catch on fire..
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: no idea :)
<mar112> "oh the humanity!"
<johnjohn101> tx yofel
<johnjohn101> wow that's a lot of dependencies
<yofel> well, webserver + php + mysql
<zzecool> glosoli:  :O
<skunk> did anyone try the beta yet??
<skunk> hello??
<arand> Many did, and many do, did you have a question?
<skunk> does the unity menu have some functionality like what spotlight has on the mac??
<skunk> yes? no? search for files? Search for document by typing in contents of the document??
<skunk> this is a dead channel.. whats everyone doing??
<ironhalik> ...
<ironhalik> and, yeah it does have functionality like that
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure whether you can type contents of the document
<Daekdroom> Let me try
<Daekdroom> Huh.. apparently not.
<skunk> i hope so.. it makes college easier lol
<skunk> darn
<skunk> i think they should be competing directly with MAC OS X
<skunk> Ubuntu can't just be the compromise solution
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-02
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 1 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta1
<amandasue75> Does UbuntuOne work with 12.04?  I don't see the option in my menu when looking in /home/amanda with (nautilus?) the file browser.
<snadge> congrats on the beta guys.. i know i've bitched and moaned about all sorts of little things.. but much love
<snadge> and its only because i care :P
<urfr332gO> lol, about yourself.
<urfr332gO> :)
<snadge> sure.. but i figure if im annoyed about stuff.. being a long time ubuntu user
<snadge> chances are, other people will be too
<urfr332gO> so what are your thoughts on the unity desktop.
<urfr332gO> slowly backs away
<snadge> i actually like it.. but theres been a few changes to it, that have irritated me slightly
<snadge> if i had to name the top two.. it would be the removal of dodge windows support
<urfr332gO> ah
<snadge> and changing the default switch desktop key combination
<Daekdroom> Didn't they change that back?
<urfr332gO> nobody here has anything to do with the development though.
<urfr332gO> other then as testers
<snadge> from ctrl-alt and ctrl-alt-shift (to switch and move current window).. to shift-super and alt-super respectively
<Daekdroom> Yeah, but I think they changed it back for the time.
<snadge> right.. thats why im in the ubuntu-unity channel as well ;)
<snadge> oh really? to both?
<Daekdroom> Until they fix the problem with the Super shortcuts spawing Dash/Shortcut overlay.
<Daekdroom> But let me check
<snadge> ok so its a temporary revert
<snadge> if the switch combos change again .. i would prefert ctrl-super to switch instead of shift-super
<snadge> i think that is actually easier.. shift-super is a bit of a contortion, for such a frequently used shortcut
<Daekdroom> And yes, they did change it back. The revert is in unity-team/ppa
<Daekdroom> Not sure about the precise repos.
<snadge> well i'll do an update and see what happens
<snadge> what about window dodge? .. im pretty sure shuttleworth chimed in on that one
<snadge> in support of axing it
<Daekdroom> Shuttleworth liked it, and supported axing it regardless.
<snadge> i understand that the code is ugly, buggy, and people dont want to maintain it
<snadge> hence why it was removed, instead of being left as an option in ccsm
<fhsales> hello people, i am having some trouble installing the firmware for my wlan adapter. i found a site with instructions but i am having some doubts.can someone help me?
<snadge> i'll fall in love with unity.. and have its babies if dodge is back, and ctrl-alt desktop switch ;)
<urfr332gO> lol
<log> Is there a reason why I haven't been offered the beta upgrade through Update Manager?
<log> I'm currently on Alpha 2, I think.
<urfr332gO> log, the update manager just keeps up with the release cycle.
<log> Oh.
<urfr332gO> log, you can imagine your special though if you want. :)
<log> I'm confused. :P
<snadge> ummm. i dont see a new version of unity being pushed for the beta
<arand> snadge: You can't base a marriage on an idolised image of your partner you know ;)
<snadge> i just ran an update/upgrade, and it didnt pull down a new unity :(
<log> urfr332gO: So how do I get the beta?
<urfr332gO> arand, most do anyway.
<snadge> hehe
<log> urfr332gO: Or do I not "get" the beta?
<snadge> log: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<urfr332gO> log, if your updated you have it.
<log> How can I check?
<arand> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<log> uname -a doesn't say the version of Precise
<urfr332gO> log, check if your updated use those commands above
<arand> log: There is only one version of precise
<log> I mean Alpha/Beta
<arand> There is only one version of precise
<urfr332gO> log, they are just names in part of the cycle
<log> Oh.
<log> Well, I ran those commands, and nothing was upgraded. So I guess I'm running the latest.
<arand> alpha is precise-a-while-ago, beta is precise-at-the-moment and final is precise-will-be-later
<snadge> sure.. and the reversion for the change desktop default kb shortcut.. isnt in the beta :(
<snadge> how do i view the changelog for the unity desktop ppa ?
<log> arand: What's the difference between running this and daily builds?
<log> If they're all the same.
<arand> log: none, it's all just snapshots
 * log scratches his head.
<arand> And they will be brought to the same point once you upgrade them
<log> So the daily builds just come with updated software?
<arand> They come with whatever versions of the packages was in the archive at the point of building them.
<arand> But this changes constantly.
<arand> (Well, less so now in beta and onwards, presumably)
<log> Ah.
<log> Thanks for clearing this up. :) Helps a lot.
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> so
<atari2600a> the on-screen keyboard comes on w/ the lock screen
<atari2600a> how can I...make the on-screen keyboard not come on w/ the lock screen
<Daekdroom> atari2600a, the name of the app is "OnBoard"
<Daekdroom> Search for it in the Dash and go for the options
<Daekdroom> It's right in the first tab.
<atari2600a> thanks
<atari2600a> also wasn't HUD supposed to be in this release?
<Daekdroom> It is.
<Daekdroom> Press Alt
<atari2600a> oh hey look at that
<atari2600a> but why'd you guys have to go & destroy ALL OF THE GOOD SHORTCUT COMBOS
<atari2600a> I mean, some of us are still recovering from the loss of applets
<urfr332gO> atari2600a, nobody here are developers your preaching to the choir. :)
<ubiguy> hi
<atari2600a> oh
<atari2600a> it's like they took away our new car & then tore out everything in the dash except the steering wheel
<ubiguy> what's the file explorer name
<ubiguy> in lubuntu 12.04
<ubiguy> ?
<atari2600a> But Shuttleworth says recent test studies show fiat & volkswagen owners find it easy to use D:
<ubiguy> ??
<atari2600a> ubiguy, it's nautilus
<atari2600a> it's always been nautilus
<atari2600a> there wasn't really a point in Ubuntu's history it WASN'T nautilus
<pangolin> atari2600a: in Lubuntu he said
<ubiguy> nautilus command not found
<ubiguy> :[
<atari2600a> oh
<atari2600a> perhaps I should change my font size :P
<ubiguy> x11
<ubiguy> what's it for x11?
<ubiguy> lubuntu is using a modified x11
<pangolin> ubiguy: hold on, I am trying to find out what Lubuntu uses
<bazhang> pcmanfm?
<ubiguy> yep
<pangolin> hmm I think it is
<ubiguy> thanks
<pangolin> thanks bazhang
<ubiguy> thanks alot
<ubiguy> <3
<ubiguy> i can now use my lubuntu instead of a hack distro
<ubiguy> yay now 0trace is recognized, thanks guys
<ubiguy> :]
<ubiguy> you make me proud of being a nerd.
<bazhang> ubiguy, you are using 12.04?
<ubiguy> yes
<bazhang> then please dont ask in #ubuntu about precise packages
<ubiguy>  unable to open file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn': Is a directory Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/nmap_5.61-bt1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubiguy> any ideeas?
<ubiguy> i try to install nmap
<ubiguy> nmap_5.61
<bazhang> !find nmap
<ubottu> Found: nmap, libnmap-parser-perl, nmapsi4, python-nmap, zenmap
<bazhang> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6715 kB
<bazhang> ubiguy, 5.21 is the version in 12.04 repos
<ubiguy> how do i install it from 12.04 repository's?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nmap
<ubiguy> It will install me from backtrack repo
<bazhang> ubiguy, you are on backtrack?
<ubiguy> lubuntu, sir.
<bazhang> ubiguy, why do you have backtrack repos
<pangolin> so why would anything be installed from the backtrack repo?
<fhsales> bazhang:  i have download the realtek firmware for my usb adapter.but how do i install it?
<ubiguy> i added them cause i need some of the tools
<bazhang> ubiguy, such as?
<ubiguy> 0trace
<ubiguy> nmap
<pangolin> then ask in #backtrack-linux
<ubiguy> sqlmap
<ubiguy> byobu
<bazhang> nmap is in ubuntu repos
<ubiguy> chkrootkit
<ubiguy> yes
<fhsales> bazhang: it is a .deb archive.
<ubiguy> but i most of my needs are not..
<ubiguy> fhsales, install it from terminal
<bazhang> ubiguy, most all of those are in ubuntu repos
<bazhang> the only one I dont see is 0trace
<ubiguy> dnstrace dnsrecon dns2tcp  dnswalk dnsenum
<ubiguy> dmitry dmraid dmrecon
<ubiguy> lots of libs too
<bazhang> ubiguy, pastebin your sources.list please
<fhsales> ubiguy: which is the command to install it?
<atari2600a> okay
<atari2600a> I have a big inexusable problem now
<ubiguy> http://pastebin.com/fiquLYTw
<atari2600a> I can't play video
<atari2600a> at all
<atari2600a> period
<ubiguy> yes i know there's my country but i didn't see the point to remove it lulz
<atari2600a> old doctor who serials?  X restarts
<atari2600a> New tosh.0 720p mkv?  x restarts
<ubiguy> i love the old doctor who :D
<atari2600a> 1080p TNG episodes?  x restarts
<atari2600a> totem?  restarts
<ubiguy> lol
<atari2600a> VLC?  Restarts
<pangolin> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubiguy> how about pr0n?
<atari2600a> WHY IS THIS HAPPENING
<bazhang> ubiguy, stop that
<atari2600a> I seldomly ever download porn
<ubiguy> bazhang, so?
<fhsales> ubiguy:  which is the command to install this .deb file from terminal?
<ubiguy> fhsales
<ubiguy> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-install-deb-packages/
<ubiguy> oh
<ubiguy> oh well i tried
<ubiguy> bazhang, what was the point of asking my sources.list?
<atari2600a> dpkg -i [file]
<atari2600a> *sudo dpkg -i [file]
<ubiguy> he's off..
<bazhang> ubiguy, to see what backtrack repos you have in there.
<ubiguy> oh okay
<ubiguy> my packages won't show in software center.. :<
<bazhang> ubiguy, 90% of those packages are in ubuntu repos
<bazhang> apt-cache search dnswalk
<bazhang> !info dnswalk
<ubottu> dnswalk (source: dnswalk): Checks dns zone information using nameserver lookups. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2.dfsg.1-0.1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 104 kB
<atari2600a> it appears to be a purely graphics driver issue but I could be wrong
<bazhang> !info dmitry
<ubottu> dmitry (source: dmitry): Deepmagic Information Gathering Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3a-1 (precise), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<bazhang> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.49-4ubuntu1 (precise), package size 307 kB, installed size 860 kB
<ubiguy> thanks bazhang
<ubiguy> have a nice day
<ubiguy> ^^
<pangolin> I have been getting this error every time I reboot/login http://imagebin.org/201635 what is causing it?
<alkisg> Hi, does lightdm supports selecting the session UI language? I don't see such an option at the greeter...
<asdlh> hi, lot's of problems here, anyone to help?
<alkisg> I believe you need to ask your question directly instead of asking if anyone's available
<asdlh> all menus leave a shadow that does not ever disappear once closed
<asdlh> same with alttab window
<asdlh> when nautilus is opened, both the keyboard and the right mouse button cease to work
<asdlh> cannot select anything in nautilus
<asdlh> menu at the top right also ceases working after nautilus
<asdlh> it looks like Id be fine should I remove the advanced graphical features, but ccsm isn't there anymore, so what do I do? the system is barely usable like that
<asdlh> nm, found ccsm, but not sure what to disable here. Is there actually nobody online on a 2nd day of a release?
<asdlh> ok, unity reset gives me my keyboard back and it seems to get broken not just by the nautilus
<oiha> it was me above, FWIW unity-2d didn't work but gnome does and works ok so far
 * alkisg switched to gnome-shell too, unfortunately unity breaks vertical sync and its UI is too counter-productive
<alkisg> So anyway let me repeat my question because it scrolled too much above...
<alkisg> Isn't it possible to select the session UI language from the lightdm greeter?
<rattatoue> Just a random question, in Ubuntu 12.04, does anyone else get constant messages about things crashing left and right or is it just me?
<snadge> dunno about constant
<snadge> it has happened on the odd occasion at times during its development
<rattatoue> snadge, I am using Cinnamon Desktop runs great. If I go to Gnome-shell or unity I get the crash message about every 3 seconds about this crashing or this crashing etc and its really annoying. I got 5 at one time
<snadge> from an upgrade or a clean install?
<rattatoue> Upgrade
<rattatoue> snadge, do you think thats why?
<vani> Hi, I'm running 12.04 x86...where and how can I install armel-cross-toolchain-base
<vani> Hi, I'm running 12.04 x86...where and how can I install armel-cross-toolchain-base
<bazhang> !find armel-cross-toolchain-base
<ubottu> Package/file armel-cross-toolchain-base does not exist in precise
<vani> ubottu, does that mean I should depend only on rootstock...or is there a why to setup armel tool chain on 12.04
<ubottu> vani: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !find armel
<ubottu> Found: installation-guide-armel, asterisk-prompt-fr-armelle, libc6-armel-armhf-cross, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-armel-cross, libc6-dbg-armel-cross, libc6-dev-armel-armhf-cross, libc6-dev-armel-cross, libc6-dev-armhf-armel-cross, libgcc1-armel-cross (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=armel&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<vani> Thank you for the info...this is good enough for me to start. Thanks again.
<rattatoue> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rattatoue> !clean
<rattatoue> !clean install
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, why don't you ask the channel?
<rattatoue> I did ask the channel earlier, noone responded
<rattatoue> I am trying to figure out if on 12.04, I keep getting a bunch of crash messages. Like sometimes 3 at a time. Im trying to figure out if this is normal because its a beta or if its more likely because I upgraded from a 11.10 install. Like if I did a fresh installed of 12.04 would the crashes be less likely
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, normal for a development
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, would it be a chance of less crashes if I had done a clean install?
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, hard to say to many confounds I get them with a fresh install.
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, are you running this as your main install?
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, yes and no. It is my main install yes, but at the same time theres nothing important that if I wipe it out im going to be like all freaked out about it. Most I do is surf web and videos
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, good that you have nothing to looses but not a reliable OS until actually released really.
<urfr332gO> loose*
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, oh I know that, I was just curious if it was more reliable right now if it would of been a fresh install vs a upgrade. Like wondering if the upgrade made the install worse
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, nobody can really answer that.
<urfr332gO> with real authority anyway.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, are you running 12.04 right this moment?
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, no oneiric, I have it installed though.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, I will probably just have to do a fresh install of oneiric or might go back to 10.04 since I liked the gnome panel lol
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, yeah 10.04 is supported for a year past April, use what you like. :)
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, true true :) I like the newer ubuntu but sorry unity aggrevates me and gnome-shell not much better
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, yeah I have gotten used to it, a bit irratating both are still in development.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, which desktop is yours of choice if I can ask
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, I swotched to gnome 3
<urfr332gO> switched
<urfr332gO> I use synapse to bring up apps though.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, is that the one where you move your mouse to the top left and it brings up the window switcher and that
<urfr332gO> yeah, and synapse is a key prompt to search.
<rattatoue> synapse..wait isnt that from the movie Antitrust lol
<urfr332gO> gnome 3 is installed with gnome-shell.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, you ever try cinnamon desktop?
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, no I'm not partial to mint stuff, it is just ubuntu in drag. :)
<urfr332gO> thats where the cinnamon desktop started anyway.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, lol oh im not big on linux mint either, but I like this. Its like gnome-shell in a way, but I can make it look like the old gnome panels or just a bar at the bottom etc.
<urfr332gO> you can install debian if you want gnome 2 or 10.04, the developers of gnome 2 don't support it anymore as well.
<rattatoue> i have installed debian, however I like updating to the latest stuff that breaks apparently, so if you upgrade debian much you end up with gnome-shell too.
<urfr332gO> ah I wondered about that, I have fedora 16 as well it is gnome 3.
<aBound> Ubuntu LTS releases mature over time and usually will tend to become stable.
<urfr332gO> xubuntun or xfce4 are not bad, there about 50 possible desktops.
<urfr332gO> xubuntu*
<rattatoue> I might have to try xubuntu again, last time I tried it was like eh about it, but who knows might be better now. I will avoid kde at all cost though
<urfr332gO> I never liked kubuntu myself.
<rattatoue> I liked kde 3.5. Then just like gnome(my opinion) they started changing stuff and making it more updated and I think they made it worse.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, I know this isnt ubuntu related, but how is fedora? I havent used that in 5 years I think lol
<alkisg> rattatoue: you do know about the gnome-classic (no effects) session, right?
<alkisg> That's still gnome3, but has panels similar to gnome2
<rattatoue> alkisg, yes I do, but it still isnt as close to gnome2 as I want. I liked the customization of gnome2. I even tried what was it mate and thats buggy as crap. And thats another mint thing lol
<rattatoue> I might try going back to 10.04 tonight, just avoid upgrading for another year
<iceroot> rattatoue: have a look at lubuntu
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, not bad I hardly use it it is just a backup really.
<rattatoue> iceroot, i will look right now.
<rattatoue> Is it a good time to say im a quad core system with 8 gb of ram and 1gb graphics card lol
<rattatoue> iceroot, ty for the suggestion, however I just looked the desktop is kinda eh for me. Ty for the suggestion though appreciate it.
<iceroot> rattatoue: its a desktop with strange animations
<iceroot> without
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, does the keyboard shortcuts in gnome-shell work right for synapse? I know with gnome-do I use to have to hit Windows Key then SPACe twice just to get it to activate the Windows Key Space Combination
<urfr332gO> rattatoue, synapse defaults to ctrl-space works fine yes.
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, i will brb
<rattatoue> urfr332gO, okay im back and I just fixed all my crashing in gnome-shell. Now gnome-shell on 12.04 runs smooth as 11.10 :D
<urfr332gO> cool
<urfr332gO> I didn't see any crashes yesterday maybe some of that has been fixed.
<rattatoue> i like this synapse, much better then gnomed-o
<urfr332gO> yeah I like it makes life easier really.
<rattatoue> true, I liked gnome do, but that doesnt work so well in gnome-shell
<skunkmasterflex> hey all
<psypher246> hi all. I see beta has been released, but when I try do a dist upgrade, after a successful normal upgrade, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and unity eh?
<skunkmasterflex> report bug?? that's seems unusual..
<psypher246> it does hey
<psypher246> will do
<skunkmasterflex> how is it so far tho??
<skunkmasterflex> you know.. besides the bug
<psypher246> great!
<psypher246> few issues, some narly glitches, but i logged them and lets see if they get fixed
<skunkmasterflex> does the unity bar hide when you go full screen??
<psypher246> i have been on alsoways show, cos i have dual monitors and the new edge reveal thing is really annoying
<jokerdino> psypher246: it is standard practice to not do dist-upgrade in ubuntu+1
<psypher246> jokerdino: then how come the update manager does it by itself?
<jokerdino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240
<psypher246> skunkmasterflex: unity bar doesn't want to unhide AT ALL
<psypher246> jokerdino: thanks
<skunkmasterflex> psypher246: so it's always hidden
<skunkmasterflex> ??
<jokerdino> psypher246: you can either hide it all the time or unhide it all the time. there is no combination of both.
<skunkmasterflex> crud :(
<skunkmasterflex> that's really stupid
<jokerdino> wait, i think i addressed to the wrong person.
<psypher246> jokerdino: after updating and turning on autohide I cannot unhide ata ll
<psypher246> btw what skunkmaster was aksing was if you run a fullscreen ap it the launcher hidden, and yes it is
<psypher246> even if always hide is on
<psypher246> if the app has focus, it's fullscreen
<psypher246> so it's no that stupid
<psypher246> but he;s left now :(
<psypher246> brb
<psypher246> jokerdino: hi please could you send me that update manager link again
<jokerdino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240
<psypher246> shotto!
<jokerdino> and regarding the unhide launcher part, try right clicking on desktop and going to change desktop.
<psypher246> and then?
<psypher246> i can get to appears window throug luanching the dash, not an issue, but setting the launcher back to autohide does not allow the launcher to unhide. no matter what the sensitivity is or the pressure I apply
<Muser> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu Precise beta1 on my X220 Tablet. xinput --list lists Wacom stylus, touch and eraser, but only touch works. What could be the cause?
<Muser> ThinkWiki has some tips, but they seem to be outdated (manual editing of xorg.conf, etc) and mostly seem to fix Wacom not being detected instead of not being functional
<Muser> xsetwacom --list devices also seems to work
<h31_> Hello. Are there anybody who tried 12.04 beta? It is already stable for everyday usage?
<psypher246> ive been running alpha since release, it's not bad
<pmjdebruijn> h31_: I've been using for a few days as well, seems fairly doable
<pmjdebruijn> h31_: but any update could break something
<h31_> pmjdebruijn: thank you!
<pmjdebruijn> but that's true for any beta
<brot> hi everyone. i am trying to upgrade to the -beta1 but "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" says there are no new versions available
<brot> however, "cat /etc/lsb-release | grep RELEASE" says "DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10"
<brot> i did an strace to look what could go wrong and found that my /etc/debian_version says "wheezy/sid"
<brot> so maybe that is why i dont get upgrades. or do you know what goes wrong?
<pmjdebruijn> brot: does update-manager -d work?
<bazhang> bug #938904
<ubottu> Error: Bug #938904 is a duplicate of bug #936141, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/936141)
<ronalde> Dutch users have a serious bug (#938904) in unity-lens-video because single quotes don't get escaped. Because of the visibility of the Video Lens this is a real serious bug for Dutch users. Unfortunaltely the mentioned bug (to which I attached a simple patch) is marked as a duplicate of #936141 which is unaccessable (marked a private). What to do?
<bazhang> bug #936141
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 936141 could not be found
<davidcalle> ronalde, this is fixed and should land in Precise tomorrow or monday.
<madeline> has anyone tried the gma 3150 chipset with 12.04 beta 1? any improvements
<bazhang> bizarre
<ronalde> davidcalle, why can't I see the bug (and solution)?
<bazhang> it's sekrit
<davidcalle> bazhang, ronalde, the bug contains private user info, that's why.
<bazhang> davidcalle, thanks
<davidcalle> ronalde, nevertheless, I can direct you to a PPA if you want the fix right now.
<ronalde> the status information could have saved me some time though
<brot> pmjdebruijn: i will try, brb
<davidcalle> ronalde, agreed.
<ronalde> I just build a fixed package myself
<ronalde> ... thanks ...
<pmjdebruijn> brot: do check the release notes of beta1, they say something about this
<ronalde> davidcalle, bazhang and me wondered whether we should file a bug against launchapd (because it reports the bug doesn't exist, which of course isn't so.
<bazhang> ronalde, that was more tongue in cheek than a real suggestion
<brot> pmjdebruijn: update-manager -d does not work, too :)
<davidcalle> ronalde, no problem. And you are right, status of the main bug should be replicated to duplicates...
<bazhang> just glad we caught davidcalle here
<davidcalle> bazhang, I have xchat highlighting on "lens" :)
<bazhang> heh
<mvo> brot: could you please run "DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 do-release-upgrade -d" and see if that outputs anything interessting?
<brot> "reading file '/var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts-development'" - for some reason it reads the LTS file
<brot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864747/ <- whole output
<brot> that explains why it says there is nothing, however that does not explain why it thinks 11.10 is an lts.
<brot> now that i have set it to look for non lts versions, it works.
<mvo> brot: great - odd though if that happend on a 11.10 install
<brot> weird, that must have been set while the (not quite smooth) upgrade from 11.04 -> 11.10
<brot> this is my htpc, and it has been upgraded from 8.04, so maybe its some old cruft that confused the update-process. thanks for your help mvo :)
<mvo> yw
<brot> soo, doing some cleanup and then lets see if 12.04 runs smooth :)
<scar3crow> well, I'm impressed...
<ubiguy> morning
<ubiguy> how do i install i386 libs for amd64 ver of lubuntu?
<magn3ts> Is gnome-shell going to be fixed such that I can change the metacity/mutter theme without having to logout and login?
<magn3ts> This works fine in the gnome-shell in ricotz's ppa
<magn3ts> and has worked there since the version that 12.04 is pulling.
<ubiguy> who where in here today and told me ubuntu repo has all stuff the bt repo has?
<pangolin> I took the time to grep and it would be a waste not to give the answer even though they left
<pangolin> bazhang> ubiguy, 90% of those packages are in ubuntu repos
<pangolin> sorry bout the ping bazhang :)
<htorque> hi all! did anyone here get systemtap to work (with glib or at all)?
<FernandoMiguel> what's wrong with flash?
<FernandoMiguel> hasn't worked for the last couple of days
<FernandoMiguel> in both chrome and FF
<wtfdoggie22> hi, just noticed that installing on btrfs with the personal-file-encryption enabled will crash the installer
<melvincv> guys who tested the beta so far, where can I see the top bugs?
<melvincv> I mean, is there a a particular page for Precise bugs?
<wtfdoggie22> by the way, i cannot find ccsm anywhere
<wtfdoggie22> where is ccsm? how can i configure desktop effects?
<zzecool> does anyone knows where the hell empathy keeps the chat logs ?
<zzecool> every single time they release a new version we have to quess the new path .......................
<zzecool> idiots
<melvincv> lol
<melvincv> Got it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise
<madeline> updated my 12.04 beta 1 and when i rebooted, all i can see is the default wallpaper..
<madeline> any ideas?
<madeline> anyone?
<LordDeath> hi
<LordDeath> is there currently a problem with the haskell packages in ubuntu 12.04?
<LordDeath> ubuntu wants to update 149 packages but uninstall the haskell plattform
<pmjdebruijn> maybe new major version?
 * pmjdebruijn is just guessing
<LordDeath> pmjdebruijn: there seems to be an issue with the depencies
<LordDeath> aptitude doesn't even want to update anything
<LordDeath> it is holding back 149 packages
<LordDeath> better I don't run any updates today
<pmjdebruijn> you are already on 12.04?
<pmjdebruijn> are you sure your upgrade went properly?
<pmjdebruijn> 149 packages seems a lot
<LordDeath> yes it worked fine
<LordDeath> until today
<pmjdebruijn> you haven't updated for a weak
<LordDeath> last update was yesterday ^^
<LordDeath> maybe they rolled out a lot of new updates due to the beta1 release
<pmjdebruijn> possible
<pmjdebruijn> can you try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade again?
<pmjdebruijn> rarely I've seen dependancies issues, because the repos were in process of being updated
<LordDeath> should I paste the output in pastebin?
<pmjdebruijn> sure
<LordDeath> http://pastebin.com/GCh1v1Q8
<LordDeath> http://pastebin.com/3TZQXiyg
<pmjdebruijn> LordDeath: you might want to disable backports
<LordDeath> did I enable them? ^^
<pmjdebruijn> also the german output doesn't help
<pmjdebruijn> I think so
 * pmjdebruijn isn't sure
<pmjdebruijn> what does apt-get dist-upgrade do btw?
<LordDeath> without the backports repo the result is the same
<LordDeath> http://pastebin.com/pKU6mxcZ
<pmjdebruijn> very odd
<pmjdebruijn> LordDeath: to be honest then I have no clue... maybe wait a day, and see if it resolved itself tomorrow?
<pmjdebruijn> LordDeath: if it doesn't resolve itself, it might be worth filing a bug
<LordDeath> ok
<LordDeath> another haskell developer with more clue than us will hopefully notice that ^^
<glosoli> zzecool: http://goo.gl/hStpc have you read that already  ?
<sagarchalise> Is it possible to upgrade the packages only if I have an iso, If so how ?
<glosoli> sagarchalise: try searching for smth called somehow like rsync or zsync
<glosoli> ironhalik: Hey, are you here ?
<sagarchalise> Hey guys, Is it possible to upgrade packages from iso in an already installed system ?
<glosoli> sagarchalise: already said "<glosoli> sagarchalise: try searching for smth called somehow like rsync or zsync"
<glosoli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<Daekdroom> Wow. The light-themes update is quite interesting.
<Daekdroom> The windows sort of grey out when they're not focused.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: hmm screenshot ?
<Daekdroom> There are some in bug 940190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940190 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Unfocused theme" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940190
<glosoli> Daekdroom: In btw do you anything common with Qt ? QtDesigner ?
<zzecool> glosoli: yes i did
<zzecool> :p
<zzecool> glosoli: my comment got the most likes ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: so what ?:DD
<zzecool> nothing much tho
<zzecool> allrdy answer
<zzecool> ;p
<Captain_Proton> anyone else having a problem login into gnome-shell after the update today?
<User_007> Hello guys, i installed precise amd64 here, and after installing pastie (okay it was from oneiric) it don't work because it can't find the module pastielib.cli, that is on usr/share/pyshared/ . Doesanyone have a clue about why this is happening?
<glosoli> zzecool: hadn't switched to GS :DD
<glosoli> zzecool: after using unity for such a long time, GS seams useless :D
<zzecool> true
<glosoli> zzecool: would you mind repeating me that ppa for indicators stuff ? :D
<zzecool> wait
<glosoli> wow 100 mb of updates :D
<zzecool> :O
<Captain_Proton> zzecool, you have a problem login into gnome-shell after the update? when I login I get a blank screen
<zzecool> Captain_Proton: im not using gs
<glosoli> Captain_Proton: he don't use GS
<glosoli> so don't I :)
<zzecool> but i will try for you in a min
<zzecool> glosoli: i dont have a ppa for indicators
<zzecool> only for ubuntu one
<glosoli> Captain_Proton: Are there any custom themes properly working for GS in Precise ?
<glosoli> zzecool: weather indicator
<zzecool> i dont use it
<Oli> Is there a known bug that stops a precise livecd booting on nvidia hardware? Is Nouveau still rogered?
<zzecool> no clue
<Captain_Proton> glosoli, not sure I could not get any to work last night. but I did not put much time in it
<zzecool> Captain_Proton: are you using ati or nvidia?
<Captain_Proton> nope intel 3000
<zzecool> so you was able to login
<zzecool> im using nvidia
<zzecool> im doing now the latest updates
<Captain_Proton> yes it just login into a black screen
<zzecool> and i wll try
<zzecool> ok
<Captain_Proton> well the wallpaper is there
<UnknownFearNG> Hello all. I have the option of upgrading to 12.04 LTS. I was wondering, is it stable enough, or should I wait till it's fully released? I wouldn't mind testing it, but I would be using it as my main computer
<glosoli> zzecool: is the same for you as you set desktop background it is also being used as LightDM  ?
<zzecool> UnknownFearNG: its quite stable im on precise since alpha 1
<Captain_Proton> for the must part yes
<Captain_Proton> me to
<zzecool> glosoli: this works only for the defualt wallpapers
<zzecool> there is allrdy a bug
<zzecool> for this
<glosoli> UnknownFearNG: please don't do that
<glosoli> UnknownFearNG: if it's your main computer and you don't want to desting stuff, don't upgrade yet :)
<UnknownFearNG> but it's sooo tempting :P
<zzecool> its my main
<zzecool> and i tool the big step ;p
<glosoli> UnknownFearNG: I am using it on my Main machine too, but from time to time little problems apear that are quite anyoing :)
<zzecool> living on the edge lol
<Captain_Proton> lol
<glosoli> UnknownFearNG: patience is the best way to success :D
<sagarchalise> I wanted to know if I could extract deb files from the ubuntu iso or use it with apt so that I could upgrade my system ?  Is this possible ?
<UnknownFearNG> like what? I would only have a LAMP server, occasional programming in the terminal, etc.
<zzecool> sagarchalise:  search for apt-cd
<zzecool> sagarchalise: i think you can also add cd to the sources
<zzecool> using the update manaer gui
<zzecool> manager
<sagarchalise> zzecool: I tried
<Captain_Proton> UnknownFearNG, it really depends if you like to play with stuff & conformable on the command line & know enuff about linux to fix stuff or know who to search google
<glosoli> Captain_Proton: he is gone
<Captain_Proton> ooh well
<zzecool> Milka & Daim  = Paradise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<glosoli> Brasero is piece of crap completely
<glosoli> always has been
<glosoli> 2 years I am not able to blank any cd/dvd with it
<zzecool> install nero
<zzecool> just like that
<glosoli> zzecool: you mean buy it
<glosoli>  ?
<zzecool> i mean install it
<glosoli> zzecool: isn't it priced ?
<zzecool> ;/
<zzecool> i dont remember
<glosoli> never tryed nero on linux will give it a try
<zzecool> it rocks
<zzecool> just like win
<zzecool> + nice loading splash screen
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> im restarting brb
<Captain_Proton> brb
<droid2> Hi
<droid2> Im getting blank screen after boot
<droid2> Anyone else having problems booting
<droid2> Hello anyone here
<Captain_Proton> nope
<Captain_Proton> what you need :)
<droid2> I just upgraded my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 and it wont boot past grub screen goes blank and not even xfailsafe boots problem with xorg i think says no screens
<droid2> My screen looses signal
<Captain_Proton> Do you see a remove conflicting operating systems file for a long time?
<droid2> I check if nvidia-current was installed
<droid2> No havnt seen anything like that
<droid2> Wont boot to gui
<Captain_Proton> ca you boot to recovery mode?
<droid2> Yeah i can to root
<droid2> But xfailsafe doesnt work
<Captain_Proton> quick way is rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to old or something
<droid2> Ok i'll try that quick
<Captain_Proton> that will let it atleast boot  using the vesa driver then you can use the nvidea gui to fix your xorg file
<droid2> 2secs im afk
<Captain_Proton> droid2, brb
<droid2> Ok cool
<droid2> No still same problem after grub it shows ubuntu screen the screen goes blank
<droid2> Xorg.failsafe uses vesa too but complains about no screen configuration
<droid2> Fatal server error no screens found
<User_007> Hey guys. On precise AMD64 indicator-cpufreq requires my sudo password everytime. Is there a way to avoid the need to put the password?
<User_007> whois artfwo
<glosoli> Am I blind but was Nautilus look updated  ?
<Captain_Proton> needs some help I install gnome shell . It is working but I have run gnome-shell --replace every-time I login. Anyone have any thoughts
<Daekdroom> Captain_Proton, try changing the session.
<Daekdroom> Click the white round button above the password input box.
<Captain_Proton> lol I am. I am login in to the gnome session
<Daekdroom> And it starts Unity instead?
<Captain_Proton> no it login in a desktop with a wallpaper. then I have ctrl alt t and type gnome-shell -replace or it will just sit there
<Captain_Proton> droid2, did that fix your problem
<baronos> if install the alternate ubuntu 12.04 command line, after to install gnome-desktop-envirinment. after restart PC "Kernel panic" (sorry for my bad english)
<Daekdroom> I've just tested it and it happens to me too.
<Captain_Proton> Daekdroom, it work last night, then I had a big problem today after the update. I was finally able to to login but now I get this.
<zzecool> Captain_Proton: you are right
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> instead of gnome shell what i got was a unity  desktop  but not mine
<zzecool> im gonna try reinstall gnome shell
<glosoli> zzecool: Nautilus look updated ?
<droid2> No still having problems no screens found
<brobostigon> zzecool: have you tried to choose the different De from login?
<zzecool> brobostigon:  de?
<zzecool> i choosed gnome
<brobostigon> zzecool: desktop environment.
<brobostigon> ok,
<zzecool> ermm ?
<brobostigon> zzecool: just an idea. sorry.
<Captain_Proton> I hope this fix it soon, I just been DE hooping to see which one I can live in KDE ok but not very stable even for being 4.8, unity ok but always using two screen the second bar killing me.
<zzecool> :O
<glosoli> zzecool: ? :D
<zzecool> afk
<Captain_Proton>  droid2 did you have a xorg.conf?
<seyacat> hil all
<karlhunt> Has anyone heard of a bug where the system goes sluggish while charging?
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> not me
<glosoli> zzecool: why :D
<zzecool> going to buy an iPhone
<zzecool> fan boy .
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> im not gonna wait 7 months for 5g
<zzecool> so im going for 4s
<crimsun> baronos: can you boot into rescue using the alternate installer, then pull hw info? Namely I'm looking for what arch your system is.
<seyacat> hi all, i have problems with performace in my wifi conection
<seyacat> can you help me?
<crimsun> seyacat: could you provide more wifi hw info, please?
<seyacat> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)
<seyacat> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<seyacat> Im not sure what is
<yofel> seyacat: can you explain 'problems' a bit more
<yofel> ?
<seyacat> I found it 0e:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<seyacat> The problem is, when i use precise, the wifi network conection are very very slow. I can compare because i have Natty in same machine.
<seyacat> i found a page saying disable IPV6 can solve the problem
<nhaines> Did it help?
<yofel> seyacat: I've seen people talking about problems with intel and N network support, what's your network?
<seyacat> The router is BGN
<yofel> hm, if I get the intel numbers right the card should support N and thus use it
<yofel> I've no idea where to look then
<glosoli> yofel: nautilus sidebar  color was updated ?
 * yofel doesn't use nautilus
<glosoli> eh
<yofel> I use KDE -> dolphin
<glosoli> Used to like KDE
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> some time ago
<yofel> well, not saying that it doesn't have problems...
<baronos> crimsun: i use i386 arch.
<glosoli> yofel: I am not saying that Gnome isn't having problems, KDE is more mature
<yofel> I'll try gnome again for 3.6, and see how it compares to how kde 4.3 did back then
<glosoli> Gnome 3 for KDE 4.3 ?
<glosoli> 3.6 for 4.3 ?
<yofel> gnome uses a different versioning scheme, so their .6 roughly equals .3 for kde
<glosoli> yofel: don't think so :)
<glosoli> yofel: if it doesn't make to the mainline doesn't mean we are having custom scheme
<glosoli> yofel: it's because of ubuntu release schedule not Gnome versioning scheme
<yofel> well, that was last time I looked at the schedules, which is quite a while back (2.26?)
<glosoli> 2.26 is ancient old
<yofel> glosoli: I know, but I'm going to compare gnome and KDE, not ubuntu and kde
<glosoli> i understand but the reality doesn't compare older versions  to newer, KDE sucked totally till 4.6
<glosoli> for me :) I was using it for a quite time
<baronos> crimsun: Yesterday, the image alternate ubuntu 12.04 amd64 installed without any problems)
<yofel> 4.3 was when I used it again. That was usable. I'll agree that it's better these days though (EXCEPT kdepim)
<glosoli> yofel: you ever used unity ?
<yofel> for a few days in 11.10 to try it, but never much
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<zzecool> you here?
<zzecool> Captain_Proton: are you here?
<Captain_Proton> yes
<zzecool> very strange problem
<Captain_Proton> zzecool, whats up
<zzecool> i did reinstall gnome shell
<zzecool> but when i choose to login to gnome shell i got a unity shell
<Captain_Proton> did it work after that?
<zzecool> ;/
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> im gettings a strange unity shell not default but close to my settings
<Captain_Proton> is it the full one or just the window themes
<zzecool> close not the same
<zzecool> full unity sheel
<zzecool> shell
<zzecool> a working one
<zzecool> something is completely broken
<zzecool> nautilus is broken too
<Captain_Proton> wow that worried mine just the window themes
<Captain_Proton> i think they update a share lib or something. if you do gnome-shell --replace does that work
<glosoli> zzecool: Dunno don't use GS any more, maybe ask your Siri in iPhone, he might known an answer :D
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> i didnt got it
<zzecool> tommorow
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> siri is stupid like hell
<glosoli> zzecool: :DD how can you say so for an iPhone 4S kicker app :DDD
<zzecool> ....
<zzecool> its ok is you have a native accent
<zzecool> it works most of the time with my accent  but....
<zzecool> glosoli: more updates landed
<zzecool> crash again
<zzecool> i think beta 1 is worst than alpha 2
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> its ok if* you have a native accent
<glosoli> zzecool: it works for me better
<cheako> where can I find /usr/share/locale-langpack?  perl is complaining about setting the local and strace says this folder..
<zzecool> glosoli: do you have faenza icons installed?
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 1 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta1 | Known issues: apparmor (LP: #945019)
<cheako> http://pastebin.com/Mi4Hkhc9
<ironhalik> Bug #945019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945019 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor 2.7.99-0ubuntu2 fails after latest upgrade" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945019
<zzecool> #945019
<zzecool> oups
<Daekdroom> Does that mean we shouldn't upgrade?
<zzecool> this isnt the only problem
<Daekdroom> I mean, will it break things badly if we do?
<jpds> Daekdroom: No, apparmor will just not work.
<Daekdroom> Ok. Thank you.
<jpds> zzecool: Yes, but it's the only pressing problem.
<zzecool> gnome shell is inaccessible  , nautilus is crashing randomly and more
<jpds> zzecool: Not here.
<zzecool> jpds: try to join to gnome shell
<zzecool> and tell us
<glosoli> zzecool: I do  :) I fixed it up :)
<zzecool> because 3 ppl here we cant
<Daekdroom> I didn't get to see nautilus crashing randomly.
<glosoli> zzecool: added categories to system settings, also changed status icons used the ones from ubuntu-mono-light
<glosoli> Daekdroom: nautilus runs perfectly now for me
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> glosoli: try this then to see if you have the nautilus problem
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> glosoli: go to /usr/share/icons/Faenza-Dark/status/22
<zzecool> not with terminal with nautilus
<zzecool> pick an icon and copy paste it on your desktop
<zzecool> tell me if you crash
<jpds> zzecool: No such file/directory.
<zzecool> jpds: its a cuotm icon set
<jpds> zzecool: As I said; not as pressing as an upgrade that doesn't work.
<zzecool> try copy an icon from default ubuntu-mono-dark
<zzecool> or somehtine like that
<glosoli> zzecool: did that yesterday night i think
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<zzecool> can you try to copy an icon now ?
<zzecool> jpds: try to copy an icon from /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status to the desktop   using nautilus
<zzecool> and tell me
<jpds> zzecool: Nothing, doesn't crash.
<zzecool> im curious
<glosoli> zzecool: give me exact command you want me to try
<zzecool> it crashes every time here
<zzecool> glosoli: i said neutilus
<zzecool> dont use terminal
<zzecool> nautilus*
<zzecool> right click copy is the command and then right click paste on desktop
<glosoli> zzecool: i need then gksu nautilus
<glosoli> ah i dont
<zzecool> you dont
<glosoli> zzecool: Yeah nautilus crashes
<glosoli> that way
<zzecool> ....
<zzecool> i told ya
<zzecool> but the file is copied
<glosoli> whatever I don't copy under /usr/share can live with that until it's fixed
<glosoli> :D
<zzecool> glosoli: i will file a bug
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> glosoli: you can copy form everywhere
<zzecool> not only usr/share ... etc
<zzecool> cant*
<zzecool> ;/
<zzecool> i tryied
<zzecool> tried*
<Captain_Proton> zzecool, crashes for me to
<synic> hi folks, is there a known problem with nvidia cards and precise?  It keeps locking up on me
<synic> the mouse will move and I can switch to virtual terminals, but X is no longer responsive
<zzecool> synic: im on nvidia and im ok
<synic> also, I have two monitors.  There seems to be an edge grab in the middle now, is there a way to disable that?
<synic> or maybe a way to disable the launcher on the second monitor
<zzecool> synic: you can djust the grab
<zzecool> adjust
<zzecool> using ccsm
<zzecool> under unity plugin
<synic> I looked for it in there, but I'm not sure which one is doing it
<synic> there's nothing related to the grab in ccsm under the unity plugin
<zzecool> do you have the launcher in autohide??
<zzecool> or always on
<zzecool> ?
<synic> never
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> i cant help you right now
<zzecool> i have to restart first
<zzecool> unity lenses cashed
<synic> hrmm, maybe I did find it
<zzecool> it is there
<synic> launcher edge stop pressure
<zzecool> search
<synic> sounds like a winner
<synic> I'll give it a try
<zzecool> prolly
<synic> hrmm, you can tweak it it seems, but you can't turn it off completely
<Dunkirk_> Anyone know how to get gnome classic working? All I get is my pointer.
<Dunkirk_> Apparently, it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/936487, but is there a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936487 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in XDefineCursor()" [High,Confirmed]
<Captain_Proton> Dunkirk_, login ctrl+alt+t then type gnome-shell --replace
<Dunkirk_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Captain_Proton> Dunkirk_, sorry then I am not sure whatever broken et hope they fix soon
<Dunkirk_> Captain_Proton: Well, I appreciate the effort.
<flacoste> what's up with all the unity changes appearing in beta1 !?!
<flacoste> the close buttons moved back to the right
<flacoste> global menu is gone
<Captain_Proton> you could try gnome-fallback --replace < I think that what it called
<flacoste> why don't i have any workspaces anymore?
<Captain_Proton> to late :)
<flacoste> anyway i get back workspaces?
<ironhalik> anyone knows if the intel 5100 wifi card has power managment enabled?
<ironhalik> by enabled I mean not disabled by the module devs
<Captain_Proton> zzecool, did the reboot help?
<zzecool> glosoli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/945039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945039 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus cant copy from / or any subfolder to desktop and Crashes" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> glosoli: i just got light themes update
<zzecool> try refresh :D
<yofel> zzecool: apport doesn't create a crash report?
<zzecool> yofel: no
<yofel> o.O
<zzecool> i just get a crash
<zzecool> even if i start nautilus form terminal
<yofel> any segfault message in 'dmesg' ?
<zzecool> i dont get any error
<yofel> @_@
<yofel> weird
<zzecool> no seg faults
<zzecool> either
<zzecool> dmesg is clear
<zzecool> yofel: try your self
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> you gonna crash ;p
<yofel> zzecool: [45744.142545] nautilus[18373]: segfault at 7ff400000008 ip 00007ff5302873bf sp 00007fff848f1b70 error 6 in libgio-2.0.so.0.3118.0[7ff530228000+155000]
<yofel> apport only created a crash report on the second try though o.O
<zzecool> where did you get this segfault ?
<zzecool> demsg?
<zzecool> dmesg*
<zzecool> ?
<yofel> dmesg
<zzecool> strange
<zzecool> let me try again
<yofel> open nautilus, ctrl+drag a folder onto the desktop folder -> crash
<yofel> apport redirected to bug 944624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944624 in nautilus (Ubuntu Precise) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in mainloop_proxy_func()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944624
<zzecool> yofel: im not getting any segfault
<zzecool> or anything justa crash
<zzecool> ;/
<yofel> what does it print on the terminal?
<zzecool> nothing at all
 * yofel is clueless then
<zzecool> lol
<yofel> maybe strace it to see what it does
<zzecool> yofel: i dont have any xperience with strace
<zzecool> is it strace nautilus ?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> will print a LOT to stderr
<zzecool> nothing
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> just an exit
<yofel> uh, nautilus actually opens?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> i made it
<zzecool> apport started :D
<zzecool> let me see
<yofel> :D
<zzecool> and i got segfault
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> on temrinal
<zzecool> terminal
<zzecool> yofel: erm you are not gonna believe it
<yofel> apport crashed?
<zzecool> apport is tracing the strace app
<zzecool> .............
<yofel> LOL
<zzecool> ...
<zzecool> .........
<zzecool> bitch please ;p
<malkauns> how do u use HUD in the 12.04 beta?
<zzecool> press alt
<malkauns> doesnt work
<malkauns> just show menu
<malkauns> ?
<madeline> what java version do i use in 12.04 beta 1
<madeline> test
<jtaylor> madeline: openjdk 6 and 7 are available
<itaylor57> madeline, i use oracle 7 myself
<madeline> thanks
<steve82> ould like to know if there is anyway to remove Gnome options from the environment selection on the session manager in Ubuntu 12.04? Thank you in advance.
<steve82> ould like to know if there is anyway to remove Gnome options from the environment selection on the session manager in Ubuntu 12.04? Thank you in advance.
<aguitel> steve82, what gnome options?
<steve82> from the main login sceen when i boot my system
<aguitel> gdm?
<gnomefreak> yay!! fix one crash get 2 more
<pangolin> I have been getting this error every time I reboot/login http://imagebin.org/201635 what is causing it? I think it may be neopunk indexer but I'm really not sure.
<pangolin> I've disabled indexing of emails, will see on next reboot if it happens again
<yofel> if it's any kind of "failed to fetch the ressource collection" then that's something misconfigured in akonadi
<yofel> looking in akonadiconsole might help
<pangolin> hmm I don't see anything email related in akonadi
<yofel> pangolin: kmail uses akonadi to store emails though, so you should still see your account there. From the error message I would think it's a "Local Folders" ressource or so
<yofel> something with akonadi_maildir_resource_* as Identifier
<pangolin> I use thunderbird but assume it still applies
<yofel> akonadi would probably still be running, and it does a self-check on start which can show those messages
<yofel> sadly it doesn't have a self-correction as well -.-
<glosoli> yofel: do you know a difference between XV and OpenGL GLX ?
<glosoli> in vlc
<yofel> nope, I don't usually use anything besides XV for video output in players
<glosoli> yofel: why xv ?
<yofel> dunno, it's the default as far as I know
<yofel> and X does the rendering pretty well
<glosoli> yofel: does it use GPU ?
<yofel> I don't think so. I know for nvidia there's vdpau or so for hardware accelerated decoding
<glosoli> yofel: found that XV uses Graphics
<JMLatvala> Anyone tried the 12.04 beta yet? :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<JMLatvala> What do you think about it?
 * gnomefreak upgrades when archives first open (within 7 days of opening
<JMLatvala> I'm testing it right now in VMware Workstation
<gnomefreak> JMLatvala: its comming along
<JMLatvala> It seems pretty quick
<gnomefreak> yofel: are you getting ubuntuone crashes upon unity loading? its a login crash when it tries to login automaticlly)
<gnomefreak> damn fingers
<yofel> gnomefreak: I'm on KDE, haven't been able to get ubuntuone to connect at all so far in precise
<gnomefreak> yofel: that could be the same issue but unity throws an error maybe kde doesnt
<yofel> gnomefreak: for me u1sdtool hangs on every command until I kill -9 it
<gnomefreak> thats odd. no?
 * gnomefreak cant get 2 pagesw to print the full pages
<gnomefreak> oh well. im out for a while
<FernandoMiguel> any idea on how to use gnome-do?
<FernandoMiguel> the Super function from Unity is overwritting it :\
<glosoli> gnome-do is not supported in unity or is it ?
<FernandoMiguel> shouldn't even mix glosoli
<glosoli> Last release June 2009
<glosoli> hmm
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> works great for me
<FernandoMiguel> I can't do squat without it
<FernandoMiguel> Unity is still miles way what I can do with gnome-do
<glosoli> unity is shell
<glosoli> not just simple app like gnome-do
<FernandoMiguel> ik
<neglesaks> i read that as "Unity is hell". sorry .I
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOLOLOL
<glosoli> neglesaks: might be true :DDDDD
<itaylor57> i like unity
<glosoli> itaylor57: so do I ! :>
<FernandoMiguel> it grew on me
<FernandoMiguel> like herpes
<glosoli> :DDD
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel:  I am sorry for you to have herpes :D
<FernandoMiguel> how about HUD?
<FernandoMiguel> who is enjoying it ?
<FernandoMiguel> I tough I would like it
<FernandoMiguel> but haven't so much
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: I thought I would like it too, but now I find it useless, even changed hotkey for it, not to disturb my work ;D
<FernandoMiguel> one of the things that anoies me the most with Global Menu , is that I can't click it on the background, since the foreground window dominates it
<glosoli> hmm
<Daekdroom> I haven't learned to use HUD :(
<Daekdroom> Completely forgettable.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Do you know if it's a bug that Deja-Dup firstly starts backuping everything, and only at the last if it finds that there is not enough space it reverts everything and gives low space message after long time waiting ?
<Daekdroom> Huh.. I don't know.
<Daekdroom> That's not the best behaviour, tho.
<tr33m4n> join #21designs
<tr33m4n> woops
<glosoli> ;DD
<User_007> guys, my indicator-power only shows time remaining: can you help me modify the indicator so it shows percentage instead time?
<glosoli> User_007: right click on it
<glosoli> User_007: and untick that option "Show time"
<glosoli> User_007: As for percentage I am not quite sure it's possible
<User_007> ¬¬
<User_007> ok, to disable showing time is not the problem, i just want it to show percentage instead
<FernandoMiguel> % is sooooo unreliable
<User_007> there must be a function inside that changes percentage in tina
<User_007> time*
<User_007> FernandoMiguel, here it is... time keeps floating.. sometimes it show 3h, few minutes later it shows 35min then 2h....
<User_007> with percentage i have a real estimative about how much battery i have
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> so will percentage
<FernandoMiguel> battery time (or %) changes according to current usage
<User_007> yes, but my average usage is 1minute/%
<User_007> sometimes i use more power, sometimes less
<User_007> a instant time estimator is not what i want
<glosoli> User_007:  Percentage is more inaccurate than time
<User_007> so you say.
<User_007> in my case i do prefer percentage.
<glosoli> doing nothing you can see 80 percents, you give processor some hard job it can suddenly drop to 50 and after job finished go back to 75 for example
<User_007> glosoli, never happened to me
<glosoli> User_007: As its really inaccurate I don't see a point for developers adding it as an option.
<itaylor57> that was fun, crashed to ubuntu running in low res grapics
<glosoli> User_007: you can try adding to to wish list, but I am pretty sure it will be denied instantly
<User_007> glosoli, did you know where can i change it to percentage? (Where in the source code must i change)
<glosoli> User_007: Have no idea, anyway if you somehow change the code for that indicator you might get it broken by some updates or smth :)
<glosoli> There is really no point seeing everything percentage, it's just a marketing trick
<User_007> so i say about time :)
<jbicha> that would be bug 811777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811777 in Ayatana Design "Battery meter design needs to make both percentage and time statistics easily accessible." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811777
<glosoli> jbicha and User_007 read the comments.
<glosoli> They are pretty right, percentage is piece of crap :)
<User_007> glosoli, i respect your opinion, but i disagree :)
<glosoli> User_007: I don't respect any opinions without proves
<User_007> i do
<User_007> :)
<glosoli> well that means you are easy to buy
<User_007> i respect the opinion, i just not agree
<ironhalik> anyone noticed their laptop fan being too agressive?
<glosoli> ironhalik: I did, then cleaned CPU Fan :DD and everything's good :D
<ironhalik> glosoli: ;>
<glosoli> about 4 hours ago :D
<ironhalik> glosoli: I think its sth with Ubuntu - an arch it was ok
<glosoli> ironhalik: when was the last time you used arch ?
<ironhalik> two days ago :>
<glosoli> ironhalik: what DE you use here ? and what in Arch ?
<ironhalik> Unity here, gnome shell on arch
<ironhalik> both 3d based
<ironhalik> so shouldnt make so much difference
<glosoli> Gnome SHell is a bit more CPU friendly
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> as it doesn't use compiz as far as I know and checked
<ironhalik> yeah, it uses mutter
<ironhalik> thats why its faster :P
<glosoli> ironhalik: it's not faster for me
<yofel> any stuck process?
<yofel> and you could check with powertop if something is causing excessive power consumption
<ironhalik> nope, its the same after reboot
<glosoli> ironhalik: did updates ?
<ironhalik> powertop claims normal discharge rate
<ironhalik> yup, latest 12.04
<FernandoMiguel> try chrome and see fans go crazy
 * glosoli had no probs with Chrome
<ironhalik> need to look into the fan
<ironhalik> wow, to get to the fan assembly, I need to take apart the whole notebook
<ironhalik> I guess Ill asume its a software issue
<glosoli> ironhalik: Acer ? :D
<ironhalik> dell latitude
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-03
<glosoli> ironhalik: aaa :) I remember my roommate facing that problem that he needs to take apart the whole notebook even keyboard :D
<glosoli> but he was on Acer, on my Asus jist one thing to take apart and easy
 * yofel repaired 2 fans so far, for both he had to take half of the notebook apart (a thinkpad and an eeePC)
<ironhalik> Ok, I lost the battery indicator
<glosoli> yofel: hmm, that's why I love Asus :/
<yofel> the eeepc was from asus. Maybe the notebooks are better
<glosoli> yofel: or just mine and few others I have seen so far, 4 bolts and there you go CPU Fan and Ram
<yofel> ram is as easy, but the EeePC's fan is below the mainboard
<glosoli> any updates ?
<yofel> glosoli: if you're curious about what gets updated you could subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/precise-changes
<yofel> or just check the archive
<glosoli> yofel: thanks :
<glosoli> :)
<knewbie_> hi.. can somone help with 12.04 beta1? it is not booting
<tomodachi> knewbie_: im not using the 1204 beta yet, but tell me
<tomodachi> where does it stop
<tomodachi> the boot process
<knewbie_> I can not tell. It shows the human icon then, loads sometime... black screen whole time.
<tomodachi> is this to install , or after installation?
<knewbie_> to install..
<tomodachi> is there an option to edit the kernel command line
<knewbie_> if there is, I dunno how
<tomodachi> the 12.04 had  you pressing f6 i believe
<knewbie_> ok then?
<tomodachi> it will allow you to modify thew boot string
<knewbie_> ok.. to?
<tomodachi> erase the word quiet and the word splash
<tomodachi> then you will get to see the entire boot process in text
<tomodachi> might have some more info we can use to deduce what happens
<knewbie_> ahh that sounds much better
<knewbie_> I will try that and come back. thx
<tomodachi> np good luck
<tomodachi> maybe the eerror is something you can google
<tomodachi> or try your luck with here
<knewbie_> maybe.. I heard some kernel issues with iommopage something?
<knewbie_> virtual iommpage mapping feature being on by default?
<tomodachi> no idea , try to boot like this and check what error the lodain stops at..
<knewbie_> ok. might as well as google first.. might save me a retry..
<knewbie_> found it.. I want to try vmware fast graphics with new mesa 8.0 but installing on regular use is mistake?
<zuti> hello and help. how can i build wine with 12.04? apt-get build-dep wine1.4:i386 says everything is ok, but configure fails because "X 32-bit development files not found"
<knewbie_> zuti, does installing wine even work ?
<zuti> knewbie_: yup, but it doesn't run my programs. closes right away
<zuti> and keeps complaining about gnome keyring
<knewbie_> zuti, so no wine. I read that they switched from 32bit thing to multi-arch...
<zuti> yeah, i noticed that after just updating. strange that the build-dep doesn't provide all needed libraries, even if i define i386
<zuti> actually, sorry, misread that... it says it can't find a source package for it. ar
<knewbie_> https://launchpad.net/~alexandre-montplaisir/+archive/winepulse
<knewbie_> here is lauchpad using multi-arch support
<knewbie_> hmm. upgrading to new 12.04 sounds like a bad idea for normal use..
<zuti> oo.. winepulse, even. that's just what i need. have been compiling the multimedia branch lately to get any sound out of wine
<zuti> or is the name just misleading. still built from vanilla
<knewbie_> only 1 way to find out
<zuti> or maybe i might just read the description :)
<knewbie_> hmm. I guess I will wait on trying beta. wine is a stopper.
<knewbie_> for me at least
<Captain_Proton> anyone know why most GS shell do not work in 12.04? Is it a code thing Ubuntu thing
<c_smith> hey, is anyone else having trouble loading the Gnome Fallback Session on the Precise beta 1?
<Captain_Proton> have you updated lately?
<Captain_Proton> c_smith, Do that first that fix my problem
<Fyodorovna> c_smith, you load the gnome-shell that also loads the fallback.
<c_smith> Captain_Proton, I've been updating every few hours.
<c_smith> and my hardware is capable of running the default Gnome Shell, I just want the old Gnome 2 look.
<Captain_Proton> can you load gnome-shell
<Captain_Proton> i know just see
<c_smith> Captain_Proton, I'll have to install it, which where I'm at, a coffee shop, it isn't a suitable place to grab and install a bunch of packages like that, I'll have to install it later on,
<Captain_Proton> what does it do now
<c_smith> hmmmmm, not as many packages are needed as I thought......
<c_smith> I thought it would be up in the hundreds of megabyte's worth.
<c_smith> only about 10-20 mb.
<c_smith> k, I'll let you know when I get it installed and try.
<Captain_Proton> k It may just fix your problem
<c_smith> kk
<c_smith> Captain_Proton, thanks for the tip, it really helped.
<c_smith> Gnome fallback is working.
<Captain_Proton> sweet :)
<c_smith> might be the updates I applied a couple hours ago, or your tip, dunno for sure.
<Captain_Proton> all good :)
<c_smith> either way, I had it working shortly before I did a clean install of beta 1 over alpha 2. :D
<c_smith> one thing I must say about Precise, is the new LightDM look is tight, modest changes really go a long way in this case.
<Captain_Proton> that one o the thing that keep using ubuntu is the polish.
<c_smith> yup.
<zuti> whaat? sound works with the distro version of wine. wonderful :)
<zuti> i guess i don't need to build anything anymore
<Captain_Proton> yea i seen they went back to alsa.
<Captain_Proton> anyone here test the windows 8 customer preview?
<Fyodorovna> yeah
<Captain_Proton> what you think?
<Captain_Proton> i test the dev not very good based on that i say it a turd
<Fyodorovna> Captain_Proton, not bad, Ihave W7 as well, but I started on open source I just have windows cause I feel sorry for the users. :)
<Captain_Proton> get better
<Captain_Proton> no I have a win7 box to for games
<Fyodorovna> many have no clue on dual booting that is where I help the most.
<Captain_Proton> and in It so i have to kow it
<Captain_Proton> linux for work windows for play
<Captain_Proton> Steve Gibson call windows a toy lol:)
<Fyodorovna> linux 99.99% for me.
<zuti> oh, wow. the win8 preview was awful :)
<glosoli> anyone here uses TeamViewer in Precise ?
<glosoli> zuti:  too much awful..
<zuti> fullscreen windows everywhere. can't wait to see how you are supposed to use any productive application
<Fyodorovna> I smell bias. :)
<Fyodorovna> The ##windows channel has plenty of hating go there, this is ubuntu development
<Captain_Proton> I dont know Dvorak agress with them
<glosoli> Fyodorovna: I don't hate anything :) I like them as I like any other sucessful company, Ubuntu has good competitors to learn from :)
<Fyodorovna> there is a channel for thta OS
<Fyodorovna> that*
<Captain_Proton> They talk about the ubuntu on Andriod on twit i think last week
<glosoli> Fyodorovna: THis channel is also just for precise, so aint you doing a bit offtopic too ? ;D
<glosoli> Captain_Proton: Seen the overview in OmgUbuntu
<Fyodorovna> yes I answres once and left it at that.
<Fyodorovna> answered.
<Captain_Proton> yes it looks cool I keep my peice of crap phone till that comes out lol. did you preorder the sparkle tab
 * glosoli Anyway if somebody Cares Gimp 2.7.4 will have Precise ppa in few weeks :)
 * glosoli also Skype Guys replied that they didin't ditched Skype for Linux, even though there wasn't any release for years
<zuti> hm... i see the outputs under sound settings aren't numbered anymore. a bit confusing to see four different outputs with the same exact name
<kanliot> has someone changed the terminal colors in precise.  it's really messed up here
<zuti> i changed the background a couple of hours ago. seemed to work.
<kanliot> eh, i'm talking about default terminal colors
<zuti> ah :)
<jbicha> kanliot: the terminal colors should be the same as oneiric, but gtk made a bunch of theme changes this cycle
<kanliot> i think i'll just post a screenshot to the lubuntu mailing list
<kanliot> and all hell will break loose
<faissal> hi, the overlay icon when i press volume up or down is now a lowresolution image, im running ubuntu precise with compiz turned on, any ideas guys ?
<knewbie_> hi.. ok 12.04 beta1 locks at nouveau driver
<knewbie_> how do I turn off nouveau kernel driver?
<mykrobinson> Evening, all
<knewbie_> any way to blacklist kernel module from boot line?
<knewbie_> think found it..bbl
<mykrobinson> does the HUD seem to not present logical choices at the moment?
<swaj> hey guys, I'm running precise beta, and so far, it rocks.  One thing I'd like to fix though is that when I move my mouse between screens, it "sticks" to the edge until I move it a certain distance.  Can I disable that?
<Daekdroom> swaj, no, you cannot disable that.
<mykrobinson> you guys having any issues with the Dash search not returning anything meaningful?
<mykrobinson> Just tried searching for some of my music by artist name, and i get no results.
<mykrobinson> Coincidentally, I'm playing that same artists in Rhythmbox at the time
<nanobolic_> tried looking though google for a doc on how to use the hud and train it is there such a thing yet?
<rigved> nanobolic_: not that i know of. to train it, you just use it. it will automatically group your frequently used actions first.
<nanobolic_> rigved, I tested it with firefox and going to the add-ons and it kept bringing up network connections
<nanobolic_> will have to keep using it I guess to see "how" to use it I guess
<snadge> hmm.. minecraft runs like crap now
<snadge> seems okay to begin with.. then just becomes really jerky/stuttery.. using either fglrx or radeon driver
<zzecool> ;/
<snadge> not sure if its a java problem.. a libwjgl problem.. minecraft problem.. etc
<snadge> all i know is.. it used to run better at one point ;)
<zzecool> snadge: what java verison are you using ?
<zzecool> probably openjdk 6
<zzecool> snadge: try this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<zzecool> but first go to java website to check your java version
<zzecool> and check again after the guide
<zzecool> here http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<snadge> yeah.. but im not sure if i can compile android with java 7
<snadge> i have a script which changes between the various installed versions of java though
<snadge> can always try :p
<snadge> hmm.. doesnt appear to make too much difference
<snadge> might be compiz related.. unity2d works better with minecraft
<James_KL> hello , installing last beta ubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<oCean> James_KL: stop the spamming
<James_KL> im not spam !!
<sindile> just upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 beta1 and when loading google earth it gives the following error - error why loading shared libraries
<sindile> how do i solve this
<yofel> sindile: which libraries?
<sindile> yofel
<sindile> libGL.so.1
<jtaylor> lt
<yofel> sindile: looks like a missing symlink to me, there is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 but there's no /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 symlink to that, which is why it fails
<yofel> sindile: file a bug against libgl1-mesa-glx
<jtaylor> that is provided by the alterantives
<jtaylor> try reinstalling your mesa provider
<yofel> well, that would be mese
<yofel> *mesa
<jtaylor> not necessarily
<jtaylor> it can also be nvida or fglrx
<yofel> I'm running nouveau, so it's mesa
<yofel> but right, could be something else for him
<jtaylor> try apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<yofel> nope, still no symlink
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so is there, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 not
<jtaylor> weird
<jtaylor> what do /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf and /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf point to?
<jtaylor> yofel: the .so symlink is installed by glx-dev is that installed
<jtaylor> ?
<yofel> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 41 Feb 29 20:50 /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<yofel> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 Feb 11 12:16 /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf -> /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<yofel> the dev package is installed
<yofel> hm, should theoretically be fine then
<yofel> sindile: ^ ?
<jtaylor> k so building will be a problem, but the ld.so.confs are correct so everything should work
<edgy> Hi, my when I select a text and click both keys in my touchpad, nothing is pasted
<crizzy> click middlebutton
<edgy> ripps: I don't have a middle button
<edgy> crizzy: ^
<aljosa> i've installed beta1 on mb air but grub/boot is not available. any way i can reenable grub/boot on mac/efi system w/o reinstall?
<edgy> ajmitch: grub-install
<edgy> aljosa: ^
 * edgy wonders why my new keyboard paste the wrong name twice
<aljosa> edgy: so boot ubuntu install, chroot and run grub-install? any idea if i should install on MBR or some partition?
<crizzy> edgy: ^^ then.. http://grepmonster.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/ubuntu-11-10-middle-mouse-button-emulation/ this might help
<edgy> aljosa: yes, install on mbr
<edgy> crizzy: ok thanks I will try that when I have access to my pc from work
<edgy> crizzy: but why did they stop the emulation by default?
<edgy> crizzy: is it a generic problem or based on specific hardware
<crizzy> no idea ^^ 2 button mouses being rarity nowadays perhaps
<yofel> edgy: you said touchpad, does it paste if you tap with 2 fingers?
<yofel> the middle button emulation for mouses has been gone for quite a while
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<edgy> yofel: what do you mean by tap with 2 fingers? I pressed both keys to no avail
<edgy> yofel: or do you mean touch the touchpad with 2 fingers instead?
<yofel> latter
<yofel> morning FernandoMiguel
<aljosa> which version of xinput will final 12.04 release have? anybody knows if recent xinput/multi-touch stuff will be available?
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<FernandoMiguel>   compiz-plugins-extra
<FernandoMiguel> I guess we are losing even more effects :(
<edgy> yofel: I touched but nothing is pasted
<yofel> hm, tapping with 2 fingers is middle button click though usually
<yofel> works for me at least
<ironhalik> which script is being executed, by default, when eth0 goes up?
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Hmm maybe just dependencies problems ?
<FernandoMiguel> maybe....
<glosoli> anyway compiz plugin extras, has nothing that I am enabled
<edgy> yofel: thanks for your care
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: they are not trying to remove for me
<cheater> hi guys, i am having problems with gnome 2 under pangolin.. alt-tab doesn't do anything and the app buttons in the panel don't show the text, just the icons. actually, the selected app shows the text too but it's very faint. is this a known issue? is there a fix?
<cheater> additionally, gdm does not display the keyboard layout selector, and it defaults to us qwerty, which makes it impossible for me to type in passwords
<glosoli> cheako: Gnome 2 in Pangolin??
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: did you apt-get update and dist-upgrade?
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: sure I did
<glosoli> There was some updates and all were success
<FernandoMiguel> let me change mirrors
<glosoli> imma using MAIN
<cheater> glosoli: yeah, the "gnome classic" mode or whatever it is called
<cheater> glosoli: that is gnome 2, right?
<cheater> or am i mixing things up?
<glosoli> cheako: it isnt :)
<glosoli> it's Gnome 3
<cheater> ah
<cheater> but in a gnome 2 style setting?
<cheater> ok
<cheater> any ideas about the issues i am having?
<glosoli> cheako: GDM is ditched since Oneiric as I know
<glosoli> you installed it by yourself ?
<cheater> it's not "ditched" since it's in a package
<cheater> it's just not the default
<cheater> it still should work
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/866603/
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: ^^^^
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> cheako: maybe, sorry have no Idea about LightDM, since it's not default I dont ever use it again :)
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: you change everything in that file ?
<cheater> you mean gdm
<cheater> ok
<cheater> thanks anyways
<cheater> maybe someone else will know about this gdm issue
<glosoli> cheater: you might try forums maybe anyone there will be using GDM
<cheater> thanks
<cheater> i think that's a good idea
<glosoli> anyway, LightDM is quite promising :)
<glosoli> minimalistic
<Dr_willis> actually from what ive seen lightdm is getting more features with each release. :)
<Dr_willis> i still wonder whats up with that grid of white dots..
<glosoli> Dr_willis: It can be disabled
<glosoli> But don't remember how :D
<Dr_willis> i recall needing to use some extra ppa to disable it. but again. I dont see any point in them at all. it looks like somthing people just overlooked.  ;)
<Dr_willis> so far 12.04 has been working decently on my problematic ati desktop test bed. :)
<Dr_willis> I did notice i had to change vlc2 to use alsa instead of 'default' for sound to not sound funny..
<glosoli> Dr_willis: ATI laptop here
<glosoli> do you get these login corruptions ?
<Dr_willis> i see some initial corruption when X first starts then it clears up.  Using the open drivers. not fglrx
<Dr_willis> not tried gnome-shell yet.
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: I have a few on .d/
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages have been kept back:
<FernandoMiguel>   compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-main compiz-plugins-main-default debhelper libcompizconfig0
<FernandoMiguel>   libdecoration0 libnux-2.0-0 libnux-2.0-common libunity-core-5.0-5 unity unity-common unity-services
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<FernandoMiguel> I guess depencies are broken
<FernandoMiguel> as usual, Friday is always a bad day for upgrades
<Dr_willis> hmm. just updated/upgraded earlier and had no issues.
<Dr_willis> try a dist-upgrade?
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Friday ? ;D
<ironhalik> yeah, was about to say that :>
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: Saturday takes what ever fridays pushes
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: aa :D
<FernandoMiguel> Dr_willis: if upgrade aint doing a clean upgrade, Im not disting it :)
<FernandoMiguel> I'm not THAT crazy
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: disting may be needed for compiz
<Dr_willis> FernandoMiguel,  dist-upgrade makes 'held back' packages upgrade...
<FernandoMiguel> ik
<Dr_willis> it does not upgrade to the next release...
<Dr_willis> i dist-upgrade all the time during beta
<glosoli> that's why you will see that message
<glosoli> until you dist upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> Dr_willis: I miss aptitude :(
 * Dr_willis scoffs on aptitude
<glosoli> Dr_willis: you just need to check if it's not trying to remove smth by dist
<Dr_willis> ive had aptitude do some really weird things befor. :)
<Dr_willis> i cant recall seeing dist-upgrade removeing stuff.. guess its possible. :)
<FernandoMiguel> aptitude doesn't have multi arch support
<ironhalik> dis-upgrade is supposed to handle just that, dependencies
<glosoli> Dr_willis: it's sometimes :) if dependencies are wrong, may times tryed to remvoe my ia32-libs, or evne unity itself, but it asks before
<FernandoMiguel> hence Im not using it
<glosoli> many times''
<Dr_willis> normally during beta i have a script/alias that does a update,upgrade, dist-upgrade :)
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<FernandoMiguel>   compiz-plugins-extra
<FernandoMiguel> hence why I'm not disting :)
<Dr_willis> reinstall it afterwards.
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<ironhalik> !package compiz-plugins-extra
<Dr_willis> could be that package has been obsoleted also.
<FernandoMiguel> I love compiz to much to even touch it
<ironhalik> yeah, or the funcionality replaced by something else
<Dr_willis> i have to wonder if you are even using any of the extra plugins
<FernandoMiguel> I might
<FernandoMiguel> I avoid messing with it
<FernandoMiguel> it's just "perfect"
<glosoli> Check Compiz Config I am sure you aint using any
<glosoli> extra plugins
<glosoli> ;D
<glosoli> there are only three of them
<glosoli> if it's categorized properly anyway, be patience, dependencies will be fixed
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.
<FernandoMiguel> Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<glosoli> As it didin't want to remove anything for me
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: are you on x86 ?
<FernandoMiguel> ill wait a few days
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<FernandoMiguel> x64
<Dr_willis> apt-get --fix-the-silly-thing
<glosoli> so what the ... for aptitude ?
<FernandoMiguel> lunch
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: aptitude doesn't support multiarch
<FernandoMiguel> I have skype and a few others installed
<cheater> what is multiarch?
<Dr_willis> sounds like a marketing term. :)
<Dr_willis> a 'Super Huge McDonolds
<glosoli> :DDD
<Daekdroom> multiarch is support for x86 packages in x64 systems.
<cheater> heh
<cheater> Daekdroom: oh, gotcha
<bobweaver> So I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 32bit server onto virtual box. everything looks good up to the point that I pick my english and then press enter to install. This is where the error starts. this is what I get and it will not move past that. http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=201807
<penguin42> bobweaver: Does virtualbox allow you to select features of the guest cpu?
<penguin42> long time since I've used it
<pqatsi> Unity 5.4 isnt available for Ubuntu oneiric using ppa?
<pqatsi> ppa:unity-team/ppa dont have anything compiled
<pqatsi> (Im using 5.4 in precise and this is why ive asked here)
<bobweaver> penguin42,  yes
<penguin42> bobweaver: Then try enabling PAE in the guest CPUs
<oCean> yep, that's it ^
<bobweaver> PAE_NX ?
<oCean> yep, tick that box
<penguin42> bobweaver: Hmm NX is something else
<bobweaver> It looks like it could be YEs it is working \0/
<oCean> penguin42: vbox provides this as one config option.
<bobweaver> thanks oCean  and penguin42
<bobweaver> there is a pae kernel out the git go I take it
<penguin42> bobweaver: Out of interest was this a new VM you created or just booted the CD on a previously created VM?
<bobweaver> it was just a regual setup
<bobweaver> sorry about spelling
<bobweaver> I picked ubuntu and names it pannel and gave it 20 gig HDD and 1gig ram
<ironhalik>   
<bobweaver> then grabed the cd and put it onto the storage drive
<bobweaver> for booting not a real cd just a iso image
<bobweaver> I wonder if I create new one and call it server if it will check PAE_NX for me auto or not
<bobweaver> penguin42,  oCean  do you all have wiki's ?
<bobweaver> would like to put up a postive thing for the both of you. it is the least I can do
<oCean> bobweaver: hah, that's nice, but there is no need.
<penguin42> bobweaver: No I don't; but thanks - your thanks will be held in perpetuity in the logs of the channel?
<bobweaver> Does anyone here have magneto installed on there server ? I can not get it to install I get to the part where it wants to create the data base and it can not ever sign in I have tried adding sql users and useing there profile I ave tried roots profile.
<edgy> Hi, I updated my kernel and now cannot install nvidia driver
<edgy> http://pastebin.ca/2123791
<edgy> what can I do to fix it?
<glosoli> edgy: which version of kernel and are you using latest nvidia ?
<edgy> ubuntu precise with kernel 3.3.0-030300rc5-generic
<glosoli> edgy: how do you managed to get 3.3 in precise ?
<edgy> glosoli: one of the bugs in launchapd asked to to test the latest kernel from canonical kernel site
<glosoli> edgy: Did you tryed latest nvidia driver, or you're already using it  ?
<edgy> glosoli: I was using it on my old kernel but when booted the new one it didn't work so I tried installing and got
<edgy> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.3.0-030300rc5-generic is not supported
<edgy> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.3.0-030300rc5-generic (x86_64)
<glosoli> "is not supported"
<glosoli> edgy: OPen Source drivers works just fine yes ?
<jStefan> Hi, I've created a LiveUSB out of 12.04-beta1 using unetbootin, Lili, and universal usb installer, and with all 3 i get boot problems (usually kernel panic), but the cdrom I burned from the same iso works fine, any ideas?
<penguin42> jStefan: You should just be able to dd the 12.04 cd image onto a thumb drive
<Dr_willis> jStefan,  just dd the iso file to a usb. Or under windows . i used the tools from pendrivelinux to make one earlier today that worked
<edgy> glosoli: how can I check?
<jStefan> penguin42, ok thanks
<glosoli> edgy: just remove nvidia driver and do: http://bpaste.net/show/24514/
<edgy> glosoli: nvidia works with my old kernel, can't I just keep it and enable the open source driver for this kernel only?
<glosoli> edgy: well, I don't know if you can, and if you can, I don't know how to
<glosoli> edgy: what problem do you have with older kernel ?
<head_victim> edgy: all old kernels should show up in the grub boot menu
<edgy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/944271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944271 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x2000000" [Medium,Confirmed]
<yofel> edgy: the way the driver is set up you can only use it for all kernels, or none
<edgy> yofel: ok
<Raggs> how is the new lts lookin?
<edgy> thanks guys for your help
<glosoli> Raggs: promising
<Raggs> major bugs or is it fairly stable at this point?
<glosoli> Raggs: for me it's fairly stable with some anyoing minor bugs :)
<bufalo1973> hello
<Raggs> glosoli: i might just have to wait for it to come out
<kandinski> hi, how stable is pangolin already?
<kandinski> worth risking the update of my main laptp?
<glosoli> Raggs: well for example getting screen distortion for a few seconds until it properly loads into desktop :) At the moment no custom themes are working fine with Ubuntu, no icons set were updated and so on :)
<glosoli> kandinski: I'm using it on main
<yofel> feel free to try it - but make backups
<kandinski> I have /home in a different partition
<kandinski> but right
<Raggs> i always use a seperate home
<glosoli> Well you can always run into some problems, but we're here to fight against them together
<glosoli> :)
<kandinski> glosoli, ta
<glosoli> But anyway any contribution into using Precise will make it work better in Final release
<kandinski> the thing is overweight opposum or whatever 11.10 is called eats my batterylike it's choc chip cookies
<kandinski> and I just read that precise has a fix for that
<Daekdroom> The ASPM fix, yes.
<yofel> right, the kernel fixes for aspm help a lot on my notebook
<bufalo1973> is there some idea about "pipelining" apt-get? I mean downloading packages while installing others, instead of download-all-&-then-install
<bobweaver> Hi there is there some thing different in 12.04 then there is in all the rest when it comes to *.desktop files? Today is ubuntu global jam and I thought that adding unity  Quicklists was a good idea for me but after reading and looking at my *.desktop files they all seem different compaired to where I am reading from could someone look at that and tell me if it for real or not ..   http://mhall119.com/2012/02/contributing-to-unity-for-non-
<bobweaver> developers-quicklists/
<glosoli> yofel: do I need apply that ASPM somehow customly or it is applied by default
<glosoli>  ?
<bobweaver> I tried to do it to filezilla and this is what I put http://paste.ubuntu.com/866726/ no it is not in menu no biggie I will just change back made backup's but would like to do this for the jam today
<yofel> glosoli: by default
<ChogyDan> What exactly is the "gcc toolchain" and how can I learn it?
<bobweaver> s|no|now
<penguin42> ChogyDan: gcc is the Gnu Compiler COllection
<penguin42> ChogyDan: It's the C, C++ and Fortran  compiler used on Linux (and a lot of other things)
<glosoli> yofel: but still Ubuntu is far away from windows for battery lasting time.. When I used Windows it lasted 3 hours, with Ubuntu Precise even 2 hours
<yofel> well, there's still room for improvements sure, but the aspm fixes for me mean 3h -> 5h
<penguin42> glosoli: Try running powertop and seeing if it gives any suggestions for tweeks (note some of the things it suggests may cause crashes)
<yofel> which is enough for me
<ChogyDan> penguin42: do you know which programs other than gcc I should learn about so I can say I know the "gcc tollchain"?  I was looking for an IDE, and folks keep saying that one needs to learn the gcc toolchain regardless if you use an IDE
<glosoli> penguin42: Ah, I am better then with lower battery lifetime but stable system :)
<ChogyDan> like for a c++ project
<penguin42> glosoli: Most of the problems you get with powerotps suggestions will kill it with in a few seconds; so try the suggestion and if it's OK don't worry
<glosoli> penguin42: who will kill it hmm ?
<penguin42> ChogyDan: Well if you just want to write a C++ project you don't really need to know a lot about gcc; it's the C compiler and just doing      gcc myprogram.C -o myprogram    will compile it for a simple one; life gets a little more complex with multiple files; there are some separate IDEs though - I don't normally use them
<yofel> bbl
<penguin42> glosoli: Sorry, I mean when you try some of the things powertop says sometimes your machine will crash within a few seconds; if it doesn't then just keep using the option it suggests
<ChogyDan> penguin42: ultimately, I would like to help with unity
<glosoli> penguin42: how to revert if it crashes ?
<penguin42> ChogyDan: OK, I don't know much about the inside of Unity
<penguin42> glosoli: Most of the things Powertop suggests it tells you things like 'Try disabling ____' and it'll give you the command to do it but doesn't save it, so it should be back to normal after a reboot
<ChogyDan> penguin42: well, thanks for your advice!  its a start.
<coz_> hey guys, seems after last updates  cannot get into (no effects) session,, compiz is starting regardless of session..anyone else have this issue?
<illuminatyguy> when will precise be released?
<ironhalik>  /topic
<ironhalik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<nOStahl> hi all
<nOStahl> 12.04 is going to be a really exciting release!
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> how help me pleae?
<nOStahl> hows it going
<qw-Russian> please*
<Dr_Willis> With what?
<Dr_Willis> beg for help.. then clam up....
<ironhalik> ;>
<nOStahl> Dr_Willis: you working on ubuntu 12.04 or just a user
<Dr_Willis> just loaded it yesterday to test out.
<Dr_Willis> so far runs good on my very problematic ati desktop and runs well on the netbook
<nOStahl> new user interface is up now right?
<Dr_Willis> new? they have been tweaking unity since day 1 :)
<Dr_Willis> yea.. gnome-shell is now working correctly on my ati desktop
<nOStahl> said march 1st test build of new user interface?
<Dr_Willis> they may ment that HUD feature
<ironhalik> HUD, in Unity2d
<Dr_Willis> wich seems like a neat idea. but in some ways seems like a work around for a bigger problem of overlycomplex menus
<ironhalik> its kinda neat, could use some better alghoritms for picking the suggestions
<Dr_Willis> I cant even see the suggestions with the theme/wallpaper i am using
<ironhalik> hud in terminal, for the word 'new' gives new profile, while new tab would be a much better suggestion
<Dr_Willis> very hard for me to read the suggestions. i got a grey background and set the panel colors to a greyish also.
<Dr_Willis> default colors are a bit better. :) but over all the hud seems like a neat idea that may not catch on.
<Dr_Willis> or will take some 'relearning' to learn to use effectively
 * penguin42 hasn't used the hud - but I was just watching the demo video, hud-cli actually looks very neat
<Dr_Willis>  hud-cli
<Dr_Willis> ** CRITICAL **: main: assertion `session != NULL' failed
<Dr_Willis> :) dosent like being ran over ssh it seems
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: It probably could if you get the right env variables to point to your session
<Dr_Willis> seems to need a bit of work also.. it just started printing ctrl-j when i hit delete. backspace worked. :)
 * penguin42 wonders why ctrl-j of all things
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-h is backspace. ctrl-j is delete isent it? also seemed to print A and B for the arrow keys. :)
<Dr_Willis> but its a basic tool for testing
<Dr_Willis> reading up on the lastest at -> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/ubuntu-1204-lts-beta-1-released.html
<penguin42> no, delete is 127 ascii
<Dr_Willis> hurray for showing a shortcuts helper when holding the super key.. too bad my old box's dont een have keybrds with a super key. :)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love heavy IBM-Model-M's
<KM0201> can anyone recommend a good, reasonably inexpensive, server case for the home?  Preferrably 0-1 5.25in bays, at least 5-6 3.5bays
<KM0201> and preferrably not humongous
<Dr_Willis> a 7 bay case thats not huge? :)
<KM0201> they're out there, you just gotta look
<Dr_Willis> problem is with hds packed in tight - is heat.
<KM0201> i thought about one of those Lian Li  cubes, but dont' like their layout
<KM0201> yeah, see, thats my other issue.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to get antec because thats what i find on sale :)
<KM0201> for sure.
<Dr_Willis> but i havbent needed more then 4 hds in a box for some time.
<nOStahl> I'm playing with a dell power edge 2850 server right now
<KM0201> usually fry's has coolermaster cases on sale
<KM0201> well, the box is only gonna have 4 HD's, but.. i figure  might as well have room to expand fi necessary
<Dr_Willis> with more then 4 hds heat and power can get  to be a problem.   I think i got 5 hds in one old machine and weight can be an issue. :)
<nOStahl> why is weight an issue
<nOStahl> are you taking it to lag parties?
<Dr_Willis> I like extra drive bays.. because i found these 'storage drawers' that fit in a drive bay. just the right size to hold recovery media and flash drives
<KM0201> i also like the clean look on the front, w/o a bunch of unused bays being there.
<KM0201> really?
<KM0201> where'd you get those?
<Dr_Willis> when you got 3 pcs sitting on a desk.. it started to bend..
<nOStahl> lol
<Dr_Willis> got them at compusa ages ago.. not really seen them in stores lately
<Dr_Willis> this P900 (i think) case i got ages ago had neat clips for holding the hds. made things nice. :)
<Dr_Willis> and both sides came off, so you could plug them in easy.
<KM0201> i guess i could always jsut get a sonata
<nOStahl> like these? http://compare.ebay.com/like/320854998434?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
<KM0201> those are such good cases, and you can usually find them pretty cheap (60-70)
<KM0201> thats awesome
<Dr_Willis> I must have 5+ old pc cases out in the garrage. :0
<KM0201> friggin $6 shipping!
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: hmm, anyu of them fit my needs?
<KM0201> lets make a deal..lol
<Dr_Willis> if you were in kokomo indiana, id give them to you.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even rember why they are int he garrage.. dead ps perhaps.. or has a dead mb still in them..
<KM0201> i'm in Indy!
<Dr_Willis> so it  would be a  70+ mile drive round trip for ya. :)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> at $4 a gallon, i'll just go to Fry's..lol
<Dr_Willis> and gas is $4 a gal.. :)
<KM0201> they've always got uber cheap cases there... just none of them ever seem to meet my needs
<Dr_Willis> Get the hot pink ones.. :)
<KM0201> lol
<Dr_Willis> well i will bbl. gotta help the wife
<KM0201> l8r
<nOStahl> i've never been to a frys
<KM0201> it's pretty nice.. just be careful, if you walk in and look remotely like you're having trouble, you'll be surrounded by employees.
<nOStahl> heh
<KM0201> i was just reading a box on a motherboard one time, and 4 different guys came up to me asking if i needed help..lol
<nOStahl> cheaper than best buy for components?
<KM0201> that is the nice thing though, unlike Worst Buy, etc.. they have motherboards, CPU's, etc
<KM0201> maybe on some things, i honestly dion't buy a lot of stuff at BB or Frys'
<nOStahl> all cheaper online
<KM0201> our BB, really only carries optical drives, hard drives, RAM, and video/sound cards.
<nOStahl> local places are just for when your power supply dies on a friday night heh
<KM0201> yeah, it is.. but then you gotta ship, etc
<KM0201> and w/ cases, that gets expensive
<Edico> hi
<Edico> I want to install ubuntu 12.04 beta 1. Does ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 has many bugs?
<crizzy> check launchpad
<pangolin> it seems stable for me but it is beta so bugs are expected
<nOStahl> ugg
<nOStahl> my old dell power edge 2850 says it has battery problem
<nOStahl> looked it up… its been unplugged too long and i have to wait 3-4 hours while it re-charges the raid battery before i can use it again
<penguin42> nOStahl: Interesting, isn't it letting you boot?
 * penguin42 thought the cache batteries were optional
<nOStahl> hangs at a battery problem screen
<penguin42> annoying
<callaghan> Hello, I am looking for the netboot image for precise beta 1, but the links provided by the Ubuntu home page (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/) and the ISO qa tracker (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/daily/20101020ubuntu115/precise-netboot-i386.iso) do not work. Is there another link to get them? Thanks.
<nOStahl> i have no experience with raid
<Edico> if I have problems with ubuntu 12.04 can I discuss them here?
<Edico> ubuntu 12.04 beta 1
<Ampelbein> Edico: Yes, that's what this channel is for.
<nOStahl> this is the right place Edico
<Edico> that encouraging for installiing the beta 1
<Edico> :)
<spacebug-> two things. 1) to get libreoffice working correctly with alt+tab i'm relinking the link /usr/bin/libreoffice to point to /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin    2) why does not a newly started nautilus (home) windows get focus?
<cheako> glosoli: Sorry, I don't understand.
<cheako> ohh, cheat--  not cheako.
<cheako> Does any one know where I might find gtk+ programming assistance?  The docs are so not helpful.
<ironhalik> cheako: PyGTK has some nice docs
<ironhalik> if youre working with python, that is
<cheako> It's perl, but I don't think it'll matter too much.
<cheako> thx.
<ironhalik> perl is evil :>
<penguin42> the world is controlled by evil
<glosoli> penguin42: why :D
<cheako> yay, these pygtk docsare good.
<penguin42> glosoli: Because it's controlled by Perl!
<glosoli> Why you say so
<glosoli> :D
<penguin42> oh there are little perl scripts embedded all over the place
<glosoli> ;DD even in toilet ?
<penguin42> glosoli: You don't think they flush themselves do you?
<glosoli> penguin42: some of them do :D
<glosoli> probably programmed too :D
<penguin42> ...with a perl script
<glosoli> penguin42: are you sure ?
<cheako> ...and now I've managed to lock up my display with pixmap->get_image.
<penguin42> glosoli: No :-)
<glosoli> penguin42:  :DD
<bjsnider> penguin42, you're controlled by evil too though
<bjsnider> you can't deny that
 * penguin42 is sure he is - I'll do anything for chocolate
 * glosoli I will do anything for hm for nothing :DD
<cheako> I think gtk+ is the wrong toolkit for me.  I'd like to do xmms visual plugin stuff...
<cheako> 1. Continually darken with a timer.
<cheako> 2. Draw dots of varying sizes and alpha.
 * glosoli loves Qt
<cheako> Gtk2::GLExt looks promising.
<allain> Hello. Will Ubuntu 12.04 support AMD E-450 video devices?
<allain> And what kernel version is is shipping with?
<tr33m4n> allain: People have reported everything working when running e450 hardware
<tr33m4n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857911&page=15
<allain> Thank you so very much!
<pangolin> allain: current kernel is 3.2.0-17
<allain> beautiful
<allain> Also, what's the support for the AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter?
<allain> uses ath9k stuff
<allain> Sorry, to be asking so much, but I've spent about a week trying to get this stuff setup and I'm ready to try just about anything including using an unreleased version of Ubuntu.
<allain> :)
<tr33m4n> allain: there's some info here concerning the wireless card, looks like some people have had success... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857808&page=7#postcount11347273
<Fyodorovna> allain, get one that works out of the box they are rather cheap, and ther is a wiki naming them.
<allain> I may eventually need to do that.
<ironhalik> whats the package resposible for fan control in ubuntu?
<glosoli> ironhalik: fancontrol ? ;D
<glosoli> ironhalik: as I remember some time ago there was some package called fancontrol or somewhat which gave ability to control
<ironhalik> it doesnt recognize the fan as PWM fan
<ironhalik> yeah, I tried that
<glosoli> I am happy that I cleaned my fan yesterday, now even flash things don't get up too high for cpu fan
<cheater> there's one that was specifically for thinkpads but later it started being used for all pcs
<cheater> i forgot the name but i installed it in 10.04 because it always spun the fans at max speed
<ironhalik> thinkfan? :>
<glosoli> fancontrol i think
<zorael> precise linux-headers-3.2.0-16-lowlatency depends on linux-headers-3.2.0-16, which doesn't exist in the repos (only -17 and -18). should it be like this or am I missing something?
<cheater> yeah i think it was "thinkfan"
<cheater> hey guys, does anyone know why gdm stopped displaying the keyboard layout selection? i am comparing to 10.04
<MrChrisDruif> cheater; gdm?
<cheater> yes, gdm
<MrChrisDruif> cheater; don't you mean lightdm?
<cheater> no, i mean gdm
<allain> hello. installing 12.04 to try and get around graphics hardware issues. ubuntu 4 dots appear fine and at a beautiful resolution but then after a while, 4 dots are lit, disk goes quiet and.nothing happens. suggestions?
<jbicha> cheater: is there a reason you aren't using lightdm?
<cheater> yes, it is because i want to use gdm
<allain> nm. only does it.when choosing run from disk option
<gid0> my ati 5600 no play the minecraft any ide for help me
<gid0> no ide for help me?
<glosoli> gid0: don't understand you
<cheater> he has an ati 5600, he can't run minecraft
<cheater> very understandable
<jbicha> cheater: well gdm 3.0 is definitely different than gdm 2.30, anyway, most people using oneiric & precise use lightdm so it's easy to get help/bugfixes there
<jbicha> *easier
<trism> cheater: seems there is a bug for it: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648749 (doesn't seem to be much progress)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 648749 in general "gdm 3.x doesn't display the currently active keyboard layout and it doesn't offer an option to change it" [Major,New]
<cheater> trism: that just might be it, thanks
<cheater> trism: that was it, thanks a lot.
<cheater> jbicha/trism/everyone: is there a way to make precise use metacity instead of whatever it's using now?
<cheater> probably compiz?
<cheater> i can do metacity --replace from a terminal, but i don't see a configuration pane anywhere to set it to default
<cheater> and i don't know of any configs i could edit
<jbicha> cheater: pick Unity 2D from the login screen to use metacity instead of compiz
<cheater> i want to use gnome classic
<cheater> let me try that, 1 sec
<Fyodorovna> cheater, install the gnome-shell and you get the fallback and gniome 3
<Fyodorovna> gnome 3
<cheater> i did that
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<zzecool> glosoli: the heat is going onnnnnn  in the dodge bug
<zzecool> about the dodge removal
<glosoli> zzecool: hmmmmm
<glosoli> really??????
<zzecool> Mark Shuttleworth commented
<zzecool> ...
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<trism> cheater: the gnome classic (no effects) option also uses metacity
<cheater> yeah i just figured it out
<cheater> i'm having crashes when i use gnome classic :/
<cheater> that's not nice
<cheater> gnome-panel crashes :(
<glosoli> zzecool: good or bad ?
<zzecool> very bad
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<zzecool> read
<glosoli> The issue has been settled, and if you care enough about it, you'll find
<glosoli> the rationale and be satisfied that at least it was considered and
<glosoli> experimented with and decided against. This was one of my favourite
<glosoli> features too, but I believe taking it out makes the whole better.
<glosoli> oh sorry pastebin
<glosoli> strange comment, he could have let silent set for that feature
<Daekdroom> I have 37 'dbus' processes spending 1,7MiB RAM each. :|
<glosoli> and all power uses would have been happy
<glosoli> to use some tool to set it :)
<Daekdroom> and indicator-application-service is leaking memory for me :(
<allain> if my installer froze solid at the restoring previously installed packages state, how pricked are things?
<megamanx1978> hi does anyone know if 12.o04 will be used for ubuntu tv
<tr33m4n> megamanx1978: Chances are yes
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu TV isn't ready yet.
<megamanx1978> I know it is not out yet but I am curious about it
<megamanx1978> I wonder if I will be able to install standard ubuntu software on ubuntu tv
<cheako> #945738
<alkisg> Hi, in one new Precise installation I saw dnsmasq installed by default for local DNS caching. But I don't have it here in my older Precise installation. Which package does that?
<jpds> alkisg: resolvconf, I think.
<alkisg> Thanks, /me looks...
<alkisg> Hmm no, it doesn't have dnsmasq in depends nor in recommends
<jpds> alkisg: Enhances: ..., dnsmasq,
<jpds> alkisg: dnsmasq Suggests: resolvconf.
<alkisg> jpds: but what installs dnsmasq?
<alkisg> There's no dependency or recommendation there
<jpds> alkisg: network-manager→dnsmasq-base.
<alkisg> OK let me get it another way. Could someone running precise run ps aux|grep dnsmasq, and tell me the command line there, because I don't have it?
<alkisg> dnsmasq-base was there in previous versions too
<alkisg> But it wasn't used as a caching server then, only for link-local networks
<alkisg> (the main reason that I'm looking at all this is that this new dns cache will break our setups, as we're using dnsmasq for a normal dns server, and there was a conflict in that new installation that I saw, but I can't reproduce it here without installing precise all over again...)
<Ampelbein> alkisg: See http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<alkisg> thanks, looking...
<alkisg> No /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf here... probably some postinst script checked and saw that I already had dnsmasq installed, and didn't do it for my installation
<AlanBell> can someone confirm bug 945813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945813 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "magnification settings do not work on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945813
<alkisg> Could someone running precise tell me the output of this command? ps -fC dnsmasq
<cheater> looking
<cheater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867186
<cheater> alkisg: need the conf file too?
<alkisg> cheater: yes please, thank you!
<cheater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867187
<cheater> yw
<alkisg> (mine looks like this, and I don't get the new local dns thing: /usr/sbin/dnsmasq -x /var/run/dnsmasq/dnsmasq.pid -u dnsmasq -r /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf -7 /etc/dnsmasq.d,.dpkg-dist,.dpkg-old,.dpkg-new)
<ironhalik> hmm, if dnsmasq is not caching, what is it for? :>
<ironhalik> alkisg: the local dns thing was disabled due to security concerns
<ironhalik> I personally use bind9 for dns caching
<alkisg> ironhalik: wait, I saw the problem 2 days ago, was it disabled after that?
<alkisg> Or do you mean the caching, but not the resolution?
<ironhalik> I mean local caching
<alkisg> OK I don't mind about that, I mind that this dnsmasq instance is conflicting with our regular dnsmasq for port 53
<ironhalik> Hmm, there was someone here with similiar problem
<ironhalik> but cant remember how it turned out
<alkisg> At least, if I can (1) reproduce the new behavior, cause now I don't get it at all, and (2) manage to disable it somehow, e.g. by commenting out #dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, then it's not too bad... :)
<alkisg> Let me check the channel logs...
<ironhalik> it was more then a week ago :)
<ironhalik> I think
<ironhalik> I personally disabled dnsmasq
<ironhalik> and installed bind9 :P
<alkisg> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/18/%23ubuntu-us-or.txt, [00:52]
<ironhalik> nice catch
<ironhalik> strange, theres no conf for dnsmasq by default
<alkisg> There's /etc/dnsmasq.conf usually, and /etc/dnsmasq.d for additional stuff
<edgy> Hi, I don't see the battery monitor icon on my panel
<e-head> Hey, which display manager does the latest version use?
<Daekdroom> X.org?
<e-head> Well, I heard they were going to use somethign other than gdm.
<e-head> I mean the login program.
<penguin42> e-head: lightdm for ubuntu
<Daekdroom> LightDM
<tr33m4n> it uses lightdm
<e-head> thanks
<penguin42> snapity snap
<tr33m4n> boom :p
<Daekdroom> It used LighDM in 11.10 too
<e-head> if I do an upgrade will it swithc it for me automagically?
<tr33m4n> e-head what version are u running?
<Daekdroom> If you're currently using gdm, I think you'll be prompted to select which one to use.
<e-head> 11.04 I think
<tr33m4n> I would still suggest a full reinstall
<Daekdroom> You'd have to go 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<e-head> oh no!
<e-head> lot of work.  ;)
<tr33m4n> many many opportunities for things to go wrong
<allain_> Hello folks. I'm working successfully with my laptop on linux... ever with 12.04 and am ecstatic. I only have one remaining problem and then this system is perfect. Specifically, connecting through wifi freezes up my system unless I have an ethernet cable unplugged.
<allain_> I'd solved it before on Debian 6.0.4 by uninstalling network-manager and then configuring everything through the /etc/network/interfaces file. The problem is that I really like the simplicity of the network-manager when I'm connecting to public wifis. Since I work mostly from coffee shops, this is a big deal for me.
<allain_> Any thoughts, or a pointer to a more appropriate channel to ask in?
<beniwtv> Hi all... I am testing the new precise beta 1, and there is something curious that was not there in oneiric - pulseaudio seems to start on system bootup, even if I am not logged in and still on the login screen. Looking in /etc/ I have not seen anything obvious that would start it and the init.d script seems to do nothing. Any ideas what starts pulseaudio on system start?
<allain_> Connecting up wifi freezes up my system unless I have an ethernet cable unplugged. I'd solved it before on Debian 6.0.4 by uninstalling network-manager and then configuring everything through the /etc/network/interfaces file. The problem is that I really like the simplicity of the network-manager when I'm connecting to public wifis. Since I work mostly from coffee shops, this is a big deal for me. Any thoughts, o
<allain_> r a pointer to a more appropriate channel to ask in?
<spacebug-> beniwtv: it is started in /etc/rc2.d/S50pulseaudio
<spacebug-> (which is default runlevel)
<beniwtv> spacebug-: That was my first guess - that script checks /etc/default/pulseaudio (parameter PULSE_SYSYEM_START), which needs to be 1, but I checked and it's 0.
<beniwtv> Another clue was that that script passes some arguments, which on my instance are missing.
<penguin42> allain_: OK, that shouldn't happen so start by reporting a bug, 2nd I guess I'd try starting the connection from a text terminal and see if some errors come out - see if there is a kernel panic or anything else
<spacebug-> beniwtv: that is true. Hum.. then I don't know. Maybe somehow lightdm starts it?
<beniwtv> spacebug-: That's what I am thinking, but so far I am unable to find where this is configured...
<allain_> penguin42. Thanks. Will do.
<spacebug-> beniwtv: how do you know it is started before you log in?
<beniwtv> spacebug-: I'm on ssh, doing simply a ps ax... If I stop lightdm, pulseaudio goes away, if I start it again, it's there...
<spacebug-> yes. Looking at an old boot chart file, I can see that gdm starts pulseaudio so probably lightdm does it now. But it should not start until you login. lightdm does not handle ssh-logins
<beniwtv> spacebug-: It could be the unity greeter...
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> beniwtv: on my system (oneiric updated to precise) it does not start until I have logged in using lightdm. Well I havent tested logging in with ssh but looking at the pid # of lightdm and pulseaudio then pulseaudio is started after and is also started as my user (lightdm is not, it is started as root)
<beniwtv> spacebug-: Well, the funny part is that pulse starts as my user when I start lightdm via /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<beniwtv> err no... sorry it starts as lightdm
<Siegel-> hello. i upgraded to 12.4 yesterday and my wifi doesnt work anymore. the little wifi icon on my keyboard doesnt light up anymore. network connections says wireless is unavailable. what do i do/
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, what network card do you have?
<Siegel-> im not sure. how do i find that out?
<tr33m4n> try 'lspci -v' in the terminal
<tr33m4n> should display something concerning your network card
<Siegel-> yes lots of stuff
<Siegel-> which one is it
<tr33m4n> something that mentions Ethernet controller perhaps?
<bjsnider> lspci -vvnn
<glosoli> zzecool: Nautilus bug has been fixed.
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: 	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card [1028:0005]
<bjsnider> yes but what chip is it using
<zuti> hm. i seem to be having issues with the provided wine version that i didn't have with the one i had compiled earlier. has anyone complied the "official" wine source with 12.04?
<Siegel-> bjsnider: where do i see that?
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, from a bit of googling it would appear Broadcom
<Siegel-> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Siegel-> ok thanks ill have a look later
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: and once i identify it, how do i install it? i have to find the linux driver for it?
<Siegel-> maybe the new version doesnt support it? is it possible/ would it be better to go back to two versions ago/
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, it explains that in the links I posted
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: ok thank you. ill have a look later.
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, Also, I have a broadcom chipset in one of my systems and I installed a fresh copy of 12.04. It worked fine, however I had to install the drivers from the install disk as they are not included in the standard install, however are included as extras
<bjsnider> read the wiki page
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: i see. i just did an upgrade. no disk
<bjsnider> that's the ticket
<Siegel-> bjsnider: yeah i guess when you do the upgrade things go missing, right? so i guess i should just create a startup disk and reformat the computer
<bjsnider> why?
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, if you download 12.04 iso, mount it, go into pool/restricted/b/bcmwl and install that package, all should work
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: i see
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: in fact i think im going to go back to the latest official release and skip the betas from now on
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, fair enough :) they're betas for a reason
<Siegel-> yes
<Siegel-> problem is how do i create a startup disk for an earlier versionnow/
<spacebug-> beniwtv: "ps auex | grep bin/pulseaudio" shows the envoronment pulseaduio is started with and there I can see that I am logged in to a gnome/unity session and LOGNAME=spacebug and so on
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, you'll have to do a fresh reinstall I reckon, just download 11.10 and make sure you've backed up whatever you need (for future installs I'd suggest putting your /home on a seperate partition so you can preserve important data)
<spacebug-> beniwtv: same result should be given by the command:   cat /proc/$(pidof pulseaudio)/environ
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, You could possibly try and downgrade however the amount of problems that could cause would be vast
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: i dont need backup. i save nothing. tr33m4n why do you suggest 11.10 instead of 10.04?
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: a fresh reinstall whilst deleting all data sounds ideal. i need to create a startup disk then or usb stick. ill just get a usb stick as my computer doesnt burn cds
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, 11.10 is the latest stable Ubuntu release, if you've upgraded from 10.04 I'm not surprised things are not working. Ubuntu 10.04 is the Long Term Support version for servers and ultra stable computers
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: i see so the difference for me is irrelevant. i understand. so 11.10 is what i had all the way up until yesterday and my wireless worked with it. though some flash players wouldnt work for me. such as veehd.com, gorillavid
<beniwtv> spacebug-: Hmmm.. running that ps command reveals lightdm started it - seems via d-bus activation
<Siegel-> even though i had the restricted extras installed as well as adobe flash
<Siegel-> i upgraded yesterday from 11.10 tr33m4n , not from 10.04
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, You will find a startup usb disk utility in Ubuntu, simply download an Ubuntu 11.10 iso for your computers architecture (32bit or 64) and use the program to put the iso to usb drive
<tr33m4n> Siegel-, ah fair enough
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: yeah i know it. i just need a usb stick first. lol
<spacebug-> beniwtv: hum ok
<Siegel-> tr33m4n: anyway thanks. youve cleared up some things. ill work on it tomorrow. bye
<skinkie1> hi I have installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 beta
<skinkie1> Installed gcc,etc. and libxml2-dev
<skinkie1> now i am trying to compile a program depending on libxml2, still it gives me: undefined reference to `xmlStrncmp'
<skinkie1> libraries are installed, contain the function, can't get what is wrong here and why it doesnt link
<bjsnider> skinkie1, which lib contains the function?
<skinkie1> libxml2.so
<skinkie1> it is the most common function in there
<skinkie1> i guess any libxml2 example would work to test linking
<bjsnider> where are the header files installed to? /usr/include?
<skinkie1> xml2-config --cflags --libs -I/usr/include/libxml2 -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -lxml2
<zzecool> glosoli: :D
<zzecool> i just got the nautilus
<zzecool> brb
<skinkie1> any clues gyes
<glosoli> skinkie1: for what ?
<skinkie1> tryingto compile any code against libxml2-devel
<skinkie1> gives me undefined reference to `xmlStrncmp'
<skinkie1> etc
<spacebug-> could it be that the code refere to the function and that the header is not defined ?
<LBo> Does anyone know why alt+F10 (maximise window) doesn't work anymore in 12.04?
<trism> skinkie1: make sure -lxml2 comes after the object files that contain the reference
<LBo> Is this a bug or by design?
<glosoli> LBo:  by design. check Keyboard Shortcuts in system settings :)
<glosoli> it's set to super + up
<LBo> glosoli: thanks, going to check that
<glosoli> LBo: you can change it though
<skinkie1> trism: thank you very much
<skinkie1> is this a 4.6 thing?
<LBo> Mine says alt+F10 (upgraded from 11.10)
<glosoli> LBo: try resetting it :)
<LBo> glosoli: thanks
<spacebug-> I also upgraded and my actuallt is alt+F10 (even though it is slow)
<trism> skinkie1: changes to how the linker resolves symbols in oneiric+, http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<glosoli> LBo: worked ?
<LBo> yep, resetting worked
<LBo> You know they've changed it?
<LBo> I've used alt+F10 for years
<LBo> I really have to think about maximising windows now :)
<skinkie1> thanks again :)
<glosoli> LBo: I know, because I 've seen it in my systme settings, though I never used it :) I like double click with mouse
<LBo> Yeah I also double-click when I'm mousing
<LBo> Almost never use the icon :)
<LBo> Also, 12.04 boots into unity-2d (intel drivers)
<FernandoMiguel> time to kill some ORD :DDDDDD
<glosoli> ORD ? :D
<spacebug-> I did disable the HUD when upgraded to precice. Everytime I changed window in irssi with alt+num I got that enoying window popping up
<FernandoMiguel> wrong window
<LBo> Is this a known issue or should I report it?
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/do-you-have-obsessive-rom-updating-disorder-ord/
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: :DDDD
<glosoli> weird
<LBo> spacebug-: how id you disable the hud?
<spacebug-> LBo: probably in ccsm
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: we are all weird! that's why we are here
<skierpage> Around 12.04 alpha 2, I ran `sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d` to upgrade to 12.04, and nearly every day I've been offered lots of Software Updates. Now that beta 1 is out, do I need to repeat that, or am I already there?
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: nah, we are special
<FernandoMiguel> so that's what the cool kids call us this days...
<LBo> Anyone else having problems with intel & 3d?
<FernandoMiguel> !update | skierpage
<ubottu> skierpage: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> LBo: o/
<FernandoMiguel> it's compiz bugs, I think
<FernandoMiguel> I'm running PPA version, a bit better
<FernandoMiguel> but I still see lots of artifacts
<spacebug-> FernandoMiguel: PPA for compiz?
<FernandoMiguel> and Nautilus is crapping out on me! click and select with mouse does nothing.... kb works
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: we are as weird as mac or windows users, we just like being weird with ubuntu ;D
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<skierpage> FernandoMiguel, thanks but those don't really answer my question. E.g. `lsb_release -a` says I'm on 12.04, but doesn't indicate if I'm on an alpha2 or beta track
<trism> !final | skierpage
<ubottu> skierpage: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<glosoli> skierpage: well it shouldn't be indicated or should it ?
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unity-team-ppa-precise.list
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867431/
<FernandoMiguel> spacebug-: ^^
<spacebug-> tnx
<skierpage> I guess I'll rerun https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu , it can't (?!) hurt.
<FernandoMiguel> skierpage: just upgrade as you normaly do!
<glosoli> skierpage: it just shows you are on developement or final :)
<trism> skierpage: yes just normal updates now, you don't need to do the do-release-upgrade again
<LBo> I'm getting: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<LBo> So my guess would be something with X/intel driver
<lotus-blade>  trying to upgrade to the beta. An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<lotus-blade> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<skierpage> thanks all! FWIW, `kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade` printed "Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found", and `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` ended with "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<LBo> Awesome, installing bumblebee fixed it for me :)
<MCR1> Could someone tell me why compiz crashes on Precise here when I click the right mousebutton ?
<MCR1> It seems that the crashreport app does not catch the crash, so it does not get reported.
<MCR1> I do not have any freaky hardware here, so I am wondering if I am the only person to experience this nasty bug.
<MCR1> ?
<spacebug-> MCR1: can you see somehting with dmesg ? or maybe in /var/log/syslog ?
<MCR1> Quite hard to work with a system without using the right mousebutton (in some cases even impossible)...
<ironhalik> people worked on Macs for years
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> MCR1: if its compiz crashing, report it with 'ubuntu-bug compiz'
<MCR1> ironhalik: :)
<MCR1> ironhalik: Unfortunately some Linux apps do not care much about MacOS ;)
<MCR1> spacebug-: Can you instruct me how to find the culprint causing the bug to eliminate it ?
<MCR1> I can reproduce it any time, if that is good news...
<ironhalik> MCR1: first of, check 'dmesg' in terminal
<ironhalik> preferably, right after the crash and reboot
<spacebug-> not sure I can but one can try
<MCR1> ironhalik: I can crash compiz and it will restart immediately, so I can run dmesg right afterwards - one moment
<MCR1> this is the output: http://pastebin.com/g2wZG1wi
<MCR1> spacebug-, ironhalik: do you see anything suspicious or can I provide other additional info ?
<spacebug-> looking
<MCR1> spacebug-: thx a lot. it is driving me crazy ;)
<spacebug-> don't know.. could be the drivers for the graphic card
<MCR1> I am using xorg edgers ppa, but the strange thing is that gfx is working fine, just the right mousebutton always crashes compiz.
<spacebug-> it also crashes nautilus
<lotus-blade> i want to upgrade to the beta, but i am getting errors
<MCR1> I am also using gnome3 team ppa :-[
<spacebug-> MCR1: actually it seems it traps on interrupt rather than segfault
<MCR1> maybe I am just too bleeding edge :-D
<MCR1> spacebug-: What does this exactly indicate ?
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-04
<spacebug-> dont know. Probably driver problems
<ironhalik> MCR1: also, cat /home/your_user_name/.xsession-errors
<MCR1> ironhalik: that was a long output :)
<ironhalik> uh, you can 'tail -30' it :>
<ironhalik> or open it with gedit or sth
<MCR1> ok
<spacebug-> MCR1: it seems that int3 is a breakpoint. Like if compiz was running in debug mode
<MCR1> spacebug-: I used my 11.10 compizconfig configuration and copied my old home dir, maybe that is causing incompatibilities...
<MCR1> spacebug-: ** WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'GMountMountFlags' as enum when in fact it is of type 'GFlags'
<spacebug-> what version of compiz do you use?
<MCR1> Compiz 0.9.7.0
<MCR1> the warning I posted above is from .xsession-errors
<MCR1> after that another warning of this type, then the crash...
<spacebug-> MCR1: see this chat http://pastebin.com/cD8eigVe
<spacebug-> so, because you are running 12.04 BETA 1 or you have some PPA for compiz it is built with debugging on
<spacebug-> and for some reason you hit that part of the code that triggers the int 3
<spacebug-> might be bad drivers or something else..
<spacebug-> of course you could try removeing/resettign the config
<MCR1> spacebug-: thx a lot for your help. now I am a bit wiser. still hard to cope with it. gotta fix that.
<spacebug-> yeah enoying of cours
<spacebug-> e
<MCR1> compiz is 0.9.7.0~bzr3025-r3034-p737~precise1
<levu> hi, if i apt-get remove network-manager and set the /etc/network/interfaces to http://pastie.org/3514944 then the machine can't connect to the network on startup and it displays "waiting for network configuration..."
<levu> what am i doing wrong? i want to set a static IP (w/o GUI)
<MCR1> Is there a way to get in contact with actual compiz/unity developers as it seems that the compiz project outside Ubuntu is asleep... ?
<chelz> MCR1: you can check the copyright file
<MCR1> chelz: ?
<chelz> hm
<chelz> nvm
<chelz> MCR1: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/compiz/compiz_0.8.6-0ubuntu9/compiz.copyright
<chelz> from http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/compiz -> "copyright file". so yeah that's from maverick, since newer compiz releases don't seem to have one
<zzecool> i think something broke vlc
<zzecool> is anyone able to play anything with vlc?
<FernandoMiguel> I am
<spacebug-> levu: seems correct
<zzecool> can you try it now
<FernandoMiguel> $ apt-cache policy vlc
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 2.0.0-4
<glosoli> zzecool: it brokes Xorg ?
<zzecool> i have the same
<zzecool> it hungs
<FernandoMiguel> zzecool: it works for me
<zzecool> and i have to kill -9 it
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> ;D
<FernandoMiguel> I'm getting that with totem
<FernandoMiguel> on some movies
<spacebug-> levu: sure it is eth0 ?
<zzecool> strange used to play perfectly
<zzecool> like before yesterday
<MCR1> zzecool: vlc is broken here as well (v2.1.0 git)
<zzecool> MCR1: im using the 2.0.0.0-4
<zzecool> but
<zzecool> i tried 2.1.0
<zzecool> too
<zzecool> with the same results
<zzecool> just hungs
<zzecool> MCR1: its not the vlc its something else in ubunut that cause the problems
<MCR1> seems to be a recent update as it played recently...
<zzecool> ubuntu*
<zzecool> MCR1: indeed
<levu> spacebug-: yes, it's eth0
<levu> spacebug-: at least it's eth0 when i start the system with network manager enabled
<spacebug-> what dowa 'ifconfig -a' in a terminal give you?
<spacebug-> does*
<levu> spacebug-: eth0 and lo (when network manager is enabled, when it's not i can't get into the system)
<levu> it's a vm and all i have is ssh, if it doesn't work i have to restore it from backup :D
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> levu: anything in the logs?
<levu> spacebug-: don't know, i don't get into the machine after rebooting :/
<spacebug-> oh yeah
<levu> so i just added a second network interface, configured this one via /etc/network/interfaces and the other is (hopefully) configured with network-manager, but on startup there's still the message "Waiting for network configuration..."
<spacebug-> levu: I started my virtual machine running 12.04 and removed package network-manager and changed my /etc/network/interfaces to look  like yours (but my numbers for network) and it works great
<levu> weird...
<spacebug-> maybe you have networknamager handle something more that f-ups when you uninstall it
<levu> i just tried to configure it with the interfaces without removing network manager and it works
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> but since that is still running it takes over anyway?
<Russ_W_> I have tested 12.04 Beta 1 64 bit Live CD and can only get to web sites by typing the IP address.  Has anyone else seen this issue?
<tr33m4n> Russ_W_, does it happen with any other computer on your network?
<Russ_W_> tr33m4n: no all other PC's are fine
<levu> spacebug-: seems if network-manager doesn't try to configure interfaces if there is an entry in the interfaces
<spacebug-> levu: ok. So then it could work as an ugly hack till you figure out the real resaon =)
<levu> spacebug-: yes :) thx for your help :)
<spacebug-> yw
<tr33m4n> Russ_W_, well I'm not entirely sure, try installing instead :p
<Fyodorovna> Russ_W_, what is the card for lan and wireless?
<Russ_W_> tr33m4n: lol, it's the mrs win7 PC I'd be dead meat lol
<snadge> hmm.. audio corrupion in minecraft
<spacebug-> Russ_W_: on the other PC:s have you set them up manually when it comes to IP / DNS ?
<snadge> unless you kill pulseaudio and restart minecraft
<Russ_W_> Fyodorovna: I will have to go look, it is an HP desktop with all onboard nics...I will go look
<snadge> need to stop release of 12.04 until minecraft works perfectly ;)
<snadge> and the fglrx driver is fixed
<Fyodorovna> Russ_W_, lspci in the terminal wiil list stuff.
<Fyodorovna> will*
<Russ_W_> spacebug-: No, automagic setup of devices and drivers, never had to mess with anything
<tr33m4n> snadge, some interesting things are happening to Java support at the mo, I wouldn't hold your breath
<Russ_W_> Fyodorovna: going to look now...
<snadge> the bugs arn't that numerous though
<spacebug-> Russ_W_: ok. As you describe it it seems that there is something wrong with dns servers but that should be configured automatically. Same with ip adress
<snadge> glitchy sound.. which is probably a pulseaudio issue.. and it crashes on exit.. which is just yucky more than it is a huge problem
<tr33m4n> snadge, what jre are you using?
<snadge> it seems to do it with all of them.. but at the momnet im on oracle 1.6u30
<snadge> openjdk 6 or 7 makes no difference
<snadge> as does oracle 7
<itaylor57> snadge, have your tried oracle 7?
<tr33m4n> snadge, well good to hear it works with openjdk anyway
<snadge> yeah.. you have to manually update libwjgl to the latest version otherwise it wont even run with oracle 7 ;)
<snadge> they all seem to repeatedly crash on exit though.. if i knew more about java / stack tracing etc.. perhaps having the minecraft source code would help, which we dont
<snadge> it might be prudent to report it to mojang.. but they traditionally care little about the linux port.. surprising they still support it
<snadge> if i had to guess.. Xorg has updated something which is causing it to crash/exception
<tr33m4n> snadge, funny, I always thought Minecraft would be a game native to Linux, simply by the way it looks :p
<snadge> also running it under compiz.. significantly reduces performance more than it used to.. unity2d less of an issue
<snadge> just as well minecraft sucks now and im over it.. but the 1.2 update renewed interest for a few hours
<tr33m4n> snadge, never touched it, saw many friends lose many hours over it though
<Russ_W_> spacebug-:lspci outputs wired nic is Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E wireless is Ralink RT5390 (was not connected wireless at the time)
<spacebug-> Russ_W_: well I don't know. If you get an ip and can browse the net using ip but not dns-names it seems the network interface works
<Fyodorovna> Russ_W_, you need driver for those I believe.
<Russ_W_> Thank you spacebug- Fyodorovna
<spacebug-> yw
<ChrisGagnon> Is there a liveCD for macbook pros?
<Fyodorovna> ChrisGagnon, I believe so here is a link you will have to find the development version if there is one. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Fyodorovna> ChrisGagnon, you might consider a release though really.
<ChrisGagnon> I am at a global jam, with someone who wants to test it... we are using virtualbox now.
<Raggs> sorry i have to ask, why ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<jbicha> Raggs: why not?
<Raggs> i can understand replacing XP Vista and even 7 with linux but dont see any advantage of using linux on a mac
<Fyodorovna> ChrisGagnon, cool enjoy yourself now. :)
<ChrisGagnon> Fyodorovna: thanks :)
<jbicha> Raggs: there's quite a bit of Linux-specific software that doesn't run on OS X so if I had a Mac, I'd definitely do it
<Fyodorovna> Raggs, it's not your mothers bsd. :)
<Daekdroom> Why not buy a regular PC if you're going to install Linux?
<Daekdroom> It's cheaper.
<Raggs> exactly, save a few hundred
<Fyodorovna> Daekdroom, some want to mutliboot probably.
<Daekdroom> Well, there's that case.
<Fyodorovna> I have a netbook tha is all Ican afford.
<Daekdroom> The thing is, don't buy a Mac unless you need OS X.
<Fyodorovna> Daekdroom, they just want to check it out.
<Daekdroom> I never said they weren't :P
<Daekdroom> One could, for example, buy a Mac before learning they prefer a Linux distro.
<Raggs> hard to imagine
<Fyodorovna> Raggs, dichotomies are all you understand?
<jbicha> Raggs: some people have money and like Ubuntu any way :)
 * spacebug- has money but I dont want a mac. I want ubuntu ant that is what I'm running on all my computers
<Raggs> Fyodorovna, not at all, but i dont understand using a lesser OS on a mac
<Fyodorovna> Raggs, lesser in the world opinion or yours?
<Raggs> i would say both
<Fyodorovna> Raggs, beep your wrong that is your opinion. :)
<Fyodorovna> It certainly is not mine, a OS is  OS here.
<Raggs> Fyodorovna, really, when did linux overtake OSx?
<Raggs> i never said it as your opinion
<bazhang> Raggs, how does this relate to bug fixing and the development release
<Fyodorovna> Raggs, does not matter, it is personal preference, not group think.
<jbicha> Raggs: I can contribute and make Ubuntu better, I can't do that for much of OS X
<Raggs> perhaps putting word in my mouth isnt a great idea, pay attention to what i actually AM saying
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<Raggs> bazhang, you are right, there was so much conversation going on, sorry for interrupting it
<bazhang> Raggs, thats not the point. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> this channel is for those interested in testing and bug fixing, not comparing OSes
<shane_> Hi guys I have an issue when connecting headphones the speaker sound is not muted and when I restart ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 with the headphones connected, when I disconnect them the speaker sound does not come back.
<shane_> I have tested this on a HP desktop and headphones shows in the sound settings output, but on my Acer Aspire 8930g laptop its not there
<shane_> any idea, whether this will be fixed before the final release, as it was working fine in 11.10
<shane_> I have raised a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/941219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941219 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Speaker Sound does not disable when Headphones are connected. Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2 " [Undecided,New]
<spacebug-> shane_: did you upgrade och new install?
<shane_> yes today
<spacebug-> which? upgrade or new install? ;)
<shane_> still the same
<shane_> new install beta 1
<spacebug-> ok
<shane_> i had hoped it would fix the issue, but it still remains
<spacebug-> I was just thinking if there could be a config / setting that makes it work in 11.10 and not in 12.04 since it is a fresh install
<shane_> it had been working since 10.10 to 11.10 with no issues
<shane_> all I have now for the output  is digital output (s/pdif) and Analogue output
<shane_> no headphone output like I have on my HP desktop
<shane_> just wondered if any sounds devs where in tonight
<spacebug-> I only have the same outputs for my extra sound card but for my internal it shows headphone also
<KI7MT> Question, is there going to be a non-Unity desktop or failsafe for Ubuntu 12.04?
<shane_> mine is an internal  realtek
<shane_> no KI7MT you would have to install it via the USC
<spacebug-> KI7MT: default I think you will have unity and unity 2d (as fallback). You can then ofcourse install gnome-shell and gnome-shell fallback
<KI7MT> ok, thanks, that's what I was looking for the gnome-shell that will work, I have several neighbours that want 12.04, but want the same desktop gnome2.x.x
<spacebug-> KI7MT: well gnome-shell for 12.04 will not look as the one for 11.10 and older
<spacebug-> but the gnome-shell fallback I think will look something like it
<KI7MT> Ok, as long as I can get some sort of gnome 2.x looking shell with pull down menu's I can make it work Im sure.
<spacebug-> ;)
<shane_> gnome-session-fallback if you install that you will have the menu you want
<KI7MT> The more I use Ununti the more it's growing on me, but it's a "Very Slow" growth :-)
<KI7MT> .. Unity ...
<shane_> but its gnome 3, to add to the panel you need to hold now alt and right mouse click
<shane_> I have been using unity since 11.04, and love it,
<shane_> gnome-shell is far to much like tablet
<KI7MT> I've been testing 12.04 servers and XB/LXDE but have stayed clear of Unity until thinngs are pretty stable, if there is such a point.
<shane_> seems rather stable now KI7MT
<shane_> much faster
<KI7MT> Well the servers are doing well I know that much, and most fo the art-work for the other distro's seems to be in place so it's all comming together.
<shane_> sweet
<KI7MT> Problem I see with 3D Unity is it's going to cut out allot of older hardware from use, it's just going to be too heavy and require to much resource.
<spacebug-> well then unity 2D could be the thing
<shane_> have to say I agree with you, but its not an issue for me on my 1GB nvidia GPU
<KI7MT> It's gonna have to be 2D for allot of folks Im affraid.
<shane_> unity2D is looks quite nice now
<shane_> looking*
<KI7MT> I personally will be ok, I have 2 older i386 laptops for testing, but all my main rigs re 2GB+ and descent GPU's so I'm not too worried there.
<KI7MT> Im updating all the CD Images this evening, gonna do a full round of VM installs tomorrow and see how things are shaping up.
<spacebug-> I'm running 2D on my virtuell test machine and on one other virtual machine I'm running xubuntu
<KI7MT> I test all the ISO for Install, and work on Ubuntu Desktop Apps testing in the QA group.
<KI7MT> well I say all, not Cloud, ARM SPC and few of the strange ones.
<spacebug-> shane_: about your sound problem, sure it is in alsa and not the sound card driver? I mean that detects when you plug in / out something to / from the card?
<shane_> I'm not so sure, I think it has something to do with alsa, as I have seen a few updates to it since alpha releases
<spacebug-> ok
<shane_> *-multimedia
<shane_>        description: Audio device
<shane_>        product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<shane_>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<shane_>        physical id: 1b
<shane_>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<shane_>        version: 03
<shane_>        width: 64 bits
<shane_>        clock: 33MHz
<shane_>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<shane_>        configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<shane_>        resources: irq:47 memory:db300000-db303fff
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shane_> sorry I was not aware of this
<shane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867649/
<KI7MT> shane_, how did you get the info on your sound card just then?
<shane_> Im not sure now did it the other day, lol and pasted it in a bug report
<KI7MT> :-) .. that would be a nice one liner to have :-)
<shane_> this is more info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=73dc8d290b5d5bc17c68b53f044eba21361cbd60
<shane_> you can add this in terminal and get it: wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<KI7MT> cool thanks.
<shane_> well I hope they fix it, I do a lot of music production,  off to bed now, thanks for the chat guys
<c_smith> does anyone here like the new look of LightDM or am I the only one who likes it?
<Daekdroom> c_smith, LightDM looks is like the only single thing I haven't seen nobody complain about.
<Daekdroom> *anybody
<c_smith> Daekdroom, true. it must be good, then.
<dr_willis> i dont see the point of the white dot grid in lightdm
<dr_willis> or why they dont put a bigger clock calander ir weather report in the emoty space
<c_smith> dr_willis, not sure on that part myself, never noticed it, I mainly look at the part I use to log in.
<c_smith> xD
<Daekdroom> The weather report would be a bit troubling.
<Daekdroom> It'd require network AND configuration... but a login screen is something that affects more than 1 user..
<Daekdroom> I wonder if it's possible to change the indicators there are in LightDM
<snadge> linux as a desktop os still sucks pretty badly :P
<snadge> even if unity worked properly, and there was no display driver bugs etc, theres still nothing to run under it anyway hehe
<c_smith> snadge, y u no liek Linuks? jk
<snadge> it was a struggle just to play minecraft
<snadge> fglrx is still a giant turd, with 2 critical bugs
<snadge> which are receiving zero attention
<Daekdroom> riiiight. Like Windows doesn't have BSOD and other problems.
<snadge> haha windows is awesome in comparison ;)
<Daekdroom> It's slower ;)
<c_smith> but honestly, there is plenty that runs on Linux really nicely, I.E. Revenge Of The Titans, Osmos, Dungeons Of Dredmor, etc. Revenge
<dr_willis> fglrx is working better for me in 12* then in 11*
<Daekdroom> It's a matter of use, honestly.
<snadge> fglrx has two show stopping bugs currently
<snadge> window titles not updating (compiz/nux), and xv just crashes X whenever you try to play a video
<snadge> i want to punch someone from amd in the nuts :P
<Daekdroom> I hate having to say this again, but I hardly think that punching a developer will get them to solve your problem.
<snadge> well if theyre from amd, thats surely ok
<Daekdroom> AMD is trying to do a great job when it comes to hardware drivers.
<snadge> i didnt mean someone from canonical, unless that would help ;)
<Daekdroom> I mean, Catalyst is less unstable than the nvidia blob, but they're actively working on the opensource driver, atleast.
<Daekdroom> *stable
<snadge> in any case, i cant do anything to fix it, and there are people with that assigned responsibility who are failing to do anything about it
<snadge> for months now
<snadge> if it was windows, that would simply be unacceptable and/or it would be fixed by now
<dr_willis> if it was windows they would have a team and a budget also...
<snadge> but because its desktop linux, not enough people care. the sad reality
<Daekdroom> The Catalyst driver shares code with the Windows driver, dr_willis
<snadge> yeah but windows doesnt run compiz, or use xv
<snadge> so the linux specific stuff, gets less attention
<snadge> but yeah besides problems with proprietary stuff that nobody seems to take ownership of or care about.. 12.04 is great ;)
<dr_willis> the gpl driver us working good for my one ati box. so far
<snadge> its okay.. noticed the screen corruption after login with lightdm?
<snadge> the poor framerate in minecraft and oilrush?
<snadge> the lack of hardware video accel support? ;)
<KI7MT> Pretty easy to me, get rid of ATI :-)
<snadge> inability to output audio via hdmi? hehe
<snadge> oh yeah because nouveau is sooo much better
<KI7MT> Both ATI an NV have their fair share of ups and downs .. but I gotta say I'm pretty happy with NV cards, had them on all my boxes since 6.xx days on Ubuntu
<snadge> yeah but im not going to replace my video card, just because of buggy linux drivers
<KI7MT> Well it's a pretty simple solution really, if it's not working, and you want it to work, somethign has to change.
<snadge> which takes me back to punching someone from amd in the nuts
<snadge> they keep improving things just ever so slightly yo keep you from doing that
<KI7MT> Be it the OS, The Card or something. They already ahve your hard earned $$ in their bank, shouting at them probably wont make them move any faster :-)
<snadge> if only i knew who to shout at
<snadge> they keep themselves well hidden, probably have to hire body guards to move around in public
<snadge> for fear of being lynched
<KI7MT> Im sure they have a customer feedback forum somewhere.
<snadge> i will try catalyst 12.2 when it comes out
<snadge> if its still broken, i will remove the card and set fire to it
<snadge> and post the charred remains to them
<KI7MT> Me personally, I dont buy NV cards for at least a year or more after launch, especially if there going on a Linux Box, even on WinDoze the drivers take a good while to get sorted out.
<c_smith> *mails a cockroach I burned alive to snadge*
<c_smith> gah, forgot to use the /me tag and drop the asterisks..... curse my WoW playing......
<ztag100> Is there a way to update xubuntu to the new beta? or do I need to do a clean install?
<jbicha> !final | ztag100
<ubottu> ztag100: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ztag100> that wasn't at all what I was asking
<Captain_Proton> ztag100, or check this out http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/xfce-48-ubuntu-1004-and-1010-ppas.html
<ztag100> I have 11.10, can I update that to 12.04 beta?
<jbicha> ztag100: yes, if you run update-manager -d
<ztag100> Thanks, is that unrecommended?
<Captain_Proton> anyone run GS and if so do you know why none of the shell themes do not work
<ztag100> I want to try it out and see how it works
<KI7MT> ztag100, on these new releases, your better off doing a fresh install rather than upgrading them.
<jbicha> ztag100: well 12.04 is just in beta so expect bugs & you may to have fix things yourself
<ztag100> KI7MT: what could happen if I don't
<KI7MT> keep in mind, there's still allot of bugs and things there working on, so not even the fresh installs go without issue.
<ztag100> jbicha: I know that, I was wondering if anything bad could happen from updating rather then a fresh install
<ztag100> is it worse?
<KI7MT> ztag100, maybe nothing (hopefully), but who knows, the code is in a constant state of upgrade so from one day to the next could be lots of changes.
<ztag100> ok
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, you can clone the 11.10, so if somethings happens you are covered.
<ztag100> I guess I'll give it my best shot
<jbicha> ztag100: probably not, it is faster to "upgrade" using the new installer CD but the new ubiquity has bugs
<ztag100> I use minimal cds anyway
<KI7MT> With regaurds to upgrading, that's just my personal prefrence. I'll upgrade LTS ver to LTS ver but not the point releases or those between.
<Captain_Proton> ztag100, just make sure you have a backup ubuntu one work great for that
<ztag100> Alright
<ztag100> I never acutally used ubuntu one
<ztag100> :P
<ztag100> ubuntu one doesn't come with xubuntu?!
<Captain_Proton> if not you can install it
<jbicha> ztag100: ubuntu one only comes by default with ubuntu, but it's easy to install it
<ztag100> jbicha: installing now, I'm just surprised it didn't come preinstalled
<Daekdroom> I think Ubuntu comes with Ubutu One Installer instead of Ubuntu One itself
<ztag100> yah, the package that I just installed was the installer
<ztag100> just wondering, does ubuntu one let me backup my system settings? or just files?
<bazhang> ask in #ubuntuone ztag100
<ztag100> thanks
<ztag100> backing up? waste of time!
 * ztag100 opens a terminal window and updates
<ztag100> alright guys, I'll see you on the other side!
<KI7MT> How do you guys to the /me thing  where you get the * then you username in the comments ?
<ztag100> what?
<ztag100> where?
<KI7MT> you just did it a moment ago * ztag100 opens a terminal window and updates
<ztag100> ./me
<ztag100> its /me
<KI7MT> Ahh ok thanks.
<ztag100> you just said it
<ztag100> lol
<KI7MT> ./me so this is me then
<ztag100> no
<KI7MT> LOL that didn't work
<ztag100>  its just /me
 * KI7MT just me 
<KI7MT> Cool.
<KI7MT> ok back to real world stff :-)
<ztag100> when somebody says ./command in irc, you don't do the dot it's just so it isn't registered as a command
<KI7MT> Oh I see like when you register passwd's and things to the nodes.
<ztag100> yah
<ztag100> any irc command starts with a /
<adam__>  Testing out Lubuntu 12.04 Beta, I keep getting errors and it wants to send a bug report, but all that does is take me to a website. Do I have to create an account just to send an error report?
<pangolin> adam__: you do.
<pangolin> the developers may ask for extra info not included in the report and without creating an account linked to an email address they can't.
<adam__> I see, sorry for the rather noob-ish question, but thanks.
<alkisg> The gnome-classic session has a useless keyboard icon instead of an icon showing the active keyboard layout. I read the reasoning for this in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1858038 but I haven't found a bug report in launchpad about it.
<alkisg> Under which package should I file the bug report?
<jbicha> alkisg: gnome-settings-daemon
<alkisg> Thank you jbicha :)
<ztag100> gnome-classic is back?
<Sixmsj> how's the speed difference from 12.04 to 11.10
<dr_willis> or just anothr confuseing term ;)
<ztag100> gnome-classic as in skinned gnome3 or gnome2?
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, there is a fallback
<ztag100> cool
<ztag100> I'm using xubuntu, so it doesn't make a difference to me... but cool
<ztag100> I really hope they make a gubuntu
<Fyodorovna> pseudo gnome 2 running in gnome 3, just install gnonme-shell and you get gnome 3 with the fallback.
<Fyodorovna> gnome-shell*
<ztag100> Yes, but just like xubuntu isn't the same as installing xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu... gubuntu wouldn't be the same
<dr_willis> cant say i niticed much of a differance in the 2 methods
<atari2600a> WHY IS UBUNTU ONE NO LONGER A PACK-IN
<atari2600a> seriously guys
<atari2600a> why not take the kernel off the disk while you're at it
<dr_willis> atari2600a:  i have no idea what you mean
<atari2600a> install from a CD then click Ubuntu One
<atari2600a> & stop being mean to that nice megaman boy
<dr_willis> still no idea .......
<ztag100> atar2600a: are you ok?
<alkisg> Ah it appears to be a settings migration/update problem, I clean installed precise a couple of months ago and I've been seeing a useless keyboard icon since, but now that I tried gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.gnome-panel, all is OK, I can see the layout.
<alkisg> I can even see the time now, previously it was in the middle of the top panel, in very dark colors :)
<alkisg> Another problem that I still have is that the text in the bottom panel is extremely dark, and it's almost hidden over the black background of the panel
<alkisg> ...just tried with a new user account, happens there too. Now to find the package where the colors are declared, so that I file a bug there... :-/
<dr_willis> i noticed some color and transparecy settings make that hud unuseable also
<jbicha> alkisg: that would be either gnome-panel or light-themes, you're probably also interested in bug 828392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828392 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "light-themes don't display well in gnome-panel 3+" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828392
<alkisg> Thank you jbicha, looking...
<alkisg> Yup, that's the one... at least selecting another theme makes things readable again, until hopefully the bug is somehow resolved.
<alkisg> Nice, next bugs to tackle, are (1) that lightdm doesn't offer a method to select the session language (does it?), and
<alkisg> (2) that lightdm or some other component forces an english-only keyboard layout, instead of respecting the system-wide "us,gr" one...
<ztag100> Alright
<ztag100> my update is almost done
<ztag100> I'll see you on the other side!
<dscassel> Hey guys, posted Bug #946104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946104 in Ayatana Design "multimonitor: Please give me a way to turn off sticky monitor edges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946104
<dscassel> Thoughts? Comments? Am I crazy for wanting this?
<dr_willis> not even sure what ayanta is
<dscassel> dr_willis: Ayatana is unity, basically.
<dr_willis> then its compiz settings?
<dr_willis> whats stcky monitor edges do. im not on ubintu right now
<dscassel> There are compiz settings, but none of them let you traverse monitors totally unimpeded.
<dscassel> The blog post sort of explains it: http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/launcher-reveal-prototype
<dscassel> There's a launcher on every monitor now.
<dscassel> And in order to un-hide the launcher or get windows to half-maximize on the side of the screen more easily, the make the mouse stop at the monitor edge unless you're moving the mouse really fast.
<dr_willis> not ben using multi mon since unity came out. may need to try it again
<dscassel> I'm going to post a video. You kinda have to see it.
<dr_willis> im on my android phone . limits my options some
<alkisg> I was trying to see if the "not able to select a session language" problem was in unity-greeter on in lightdm... so I tried installing other greeters, but none of them works?!
<alkisg> I tried lightdm-gtk-greeter and lightdm-webkit-greeter, and I even uninstalled unity-greeter, but I was only getting the dialog to reconfigure my graphics...
<micahg> alkisg: make sure you're on lightdm 1.1.3 or 1.1.4.is.1.1.3
<alkisg> micahg: dpkg-query -W lightdm => lightdm	1.1.4.is.1.1.3-0ubuntu1
<dr_willis> sort of an odd version number
<micahg> there were some issues with 1.1.4 not caught before it was uploaded, nor fixable easily, so it was reverted
 * alkisg is reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/803858 ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 803858 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "No language chooser on login screen in LightDM" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<crizzy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crizzy> duh
<crizzy> what was the command again to check package versions
<crizzy> guess there's no hope of getting php 5.4 into oneiric and oneiric will be stuck with 5.3 for 5 years..
<cheater_> it's not like it's production ready
<cheater_> the php team always fucks up the initial releases
<cheater_> you install 5.4 and find out your website is hot pink on full moons
<Edico> hi
<Edico> skype isn't in any repo?
<Num83rGuy> Any known issues with Nvidia drivers?
<valdur55> Edico, look on partners repo
<Num83rGuy> I can't get the darn nVidia current driver to load.
<valdur55> Edico, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Num83rGuy> I am using beta 1. Fresh install. nvidia drivers install yet do not load. Kernel log says: http://pastebin.com/GaWV2kge
<Edico> thanks valdur55
<valdur55> Edico, and next time, you should use wiki before asking :)
<Edico> valdur55, I had that repository in my software sources but I didn't seen the package
<Num83rGuy> Anyone have any ideas on my issue? The xorg.conf looks right.
<valdur55> Ok :)
<whqing> is anyone konw? why is hud not installing on my 12.04?
<whqing> unity version is 5.4
<whqing> the system is up to date now
<chelz> when booting the xubuntu 12.04 beta iso it seems to skip straight to a desktop, how do i change boot options like splash, quiet, etc?
<Num83rGuy> Meh, I gotta go t bed. :P
<chelz> hm, mashing f6 seemed to do it
<chelz> woo
<Edico> where does it keep firefox the bookmarks file?
<cheako> There is an issue with migrating those /types/ of folders to encrypted home.  Where the max name length in smaller.
<cheako> The code now properly expresses the length constraints to apps that check, however copying is still not possible.
<zzecool> Edico: for such questions search google
<micahg> zzecool: this is a support channel and that's a valid question
<zzecool> micahg: it is a support channel about precise
<micahg> zzecool: yes, if the user is on precise, that's a valid support question ;)
<zzecool> micahg: instead of arguing like a kid answer him
<zzecool> Edico: Bookmarks are placed in folder .mozilla (hidden folder in your home directory)
<zzecool> just search google i did the same
<swat_> hi all
<micahg> Edico: there's a sqlite db in the profile folder there
<swat_> just had a compiz crash on precise, tried running apport but it complains that my 'compiz-core' is not a valid ubuntu package
<swat_> which confuses me because i believe my system is pretty much standard!
<zzecool> :o
<zzecool> something is broken
<zzecool> can you try an update?
<swat_> i have, it all looksgood
<zzecool> did apport started on his own or did you manually used ubuntu-bug
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> glosoli: noob :O
<glosoli> zzecool: are you watching me pervert ? :DDD
<zzecool> :o :x
<swat_> zzecool: apt-port started on its own
<swat_> i've just done an apt-cache show on compiz-core
<swat_> it appears that it is an optional package
<swat_> now, i did upgrade this box from 11.10 - so maybe somethign has gone wrong along the way
<micahg> !coc > glosoli
<ubottu> glosoli, please see my private message
<zzecool> did you reboot ?
<swat_> zzecool: yup
<zzecool> one sec
<glosoli> micahg: emm ? ;D
<glosoli> zzecool: any updates ?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> ;/
<zzecool> some icetea ...
<zzecool> an nautilus
<zzecool> and
<swat_> zzecool: ah no, it says compiz-core replaces compiz-wrapper
 * glosoli looking forward to Monday, new ATI Drivers will be out, I hope they will fix my problems.
<zzecool> swat_: try to run on terminal :   ubuntu-bug compiz-core
<zzecool> it will trigger apport on compiz-core
<glosoli> zzecool: acpi-support updated
<glosoli> for me
<zzecool> eh ?
<swat_> The problem cannot be reported:
<swat_> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<swat_> hmm
<zzecool> hmm
<glosoli> don't report compiz core
<glosoli> report compiz
<zzecool> glosoli: its working fine on me
<zzecool> if i try to report it
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm
<zzecool> swat_: maybe you are running some 3rd party ppas?
<zzecool> compiz team or anything ?
<zzecool> that using a diff version
<zzecool> whats your compiz core version
<swat_> zzecool: i don't believe so
<zzecool> mine is 1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu5
<swat_> 1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu5
<swat_> how bzr :-)
<kaen> anyone getting "no codecs found!" from snd_hda_intel?
<kaen> no sound after a fresh install an hour ago :/
<zzecool> swat_: your apport version ?
<zzecool> is it the Version: 1.94-0ubuntu1 ?
<zzecool> swat_: plus chekc if you have whoopsie 0.1.14 installed
<swat_> zzecool: yup to both
<zzecool> swat_: i dont know then
<zzecool> there is something wrong
<zzecool> try to run update again using the main archive server
<zzecool> but i dont think this is the prob
<glosoli> zzecool: ever tryed wunderlist
<glosoli>  ?
<zzecool> glosoli: yes
<zzecool> it is cool
<zzecool> i like it
<swat_> i also appear to have a polling loop on compiz
<glosoli> zzecool: have installed in insystem maybe ?
<zzecool> insystem ?
<glosoli> I found that some  libs are missing in precise, but there is webupd8 script for that
<glosoli> zzecool: in ubuntu
<zzecool> ah yes
<zzecool> + the libs
<zzecool> swat_:  polling or pulling ?
<swat_> zzecool: pollin
<swat_> lots of lines like this in the strace as well:
<swat_> recv(5, 0x85f71a0, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<glosoli> zzecool: global menu is not working with Wunderlist ?
<zzecool> i dont have it installed right now here
<glosoli> zzecool: but had it global menu last time when you used it ?
<zzecool> swat_: you can try to remove it completely  using recovery  login
<zzecool> and reinstall
<zzecool> together with all the other compiz packages + unity
<swat_> i could- though not sure what that would achieve
<zzecool> true
<zzecool> glosoli: i dont remember
<glosoli> zzecool: you use Chrome or Chromium ?
<zzecool> chrome
<zzecool> unstable is broken though
<zzecool> im bakc in beta
<zzecool> back
<glosoli> zzecool: how broken  ?
<zzecool> its crashes
<zzecool> all the time
<glosoli> would you mind opening  4 tabs for random pages an giving me screenshot ?
<zzecool> how can i trigger gnome-online-accounts ?
<zzecool> i cant seem to find the icon in system settings
<AnAnt> Hello, did anyone try upgrading from Lucid to Precise beta ?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> i clean installed it (i never upgrade)
<ironhalik> AnAnt: Its supposed to work, and I would guess it will work
<ironhalik> but prepare for the worst, backup everything :>
<freezer> hi
<freezer> how to enable aesni-intel in ubuntu 12.04?
<freezer> the module seems to be present, i guess i need to load it into the ramdisk/during bootup?
<SwedeMike> how can you tell it's not used?
<freezer> i did a dd if=/dev/sda and got around 500mb/s (SSD)
<freezer> i did the same on the dmcrypt, but only around 150mb/s
<freezer> on Fedora i benchmarked aesni before and got ~800mb/s with my i7
<SwedeMike> and you could see that the dmcrypt process used all cpu?
<ironhalik> freezer: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/aesni.4freebsd.html
<freezer> 'kworker' uses 100%
<ironhalik> freezer: I belive the link is what you're looking for
<freezer> ironhalik, found that one, where do i edit the kernel options?
<SwedeMike> ironhalik: isn't that for the freebsd kernel?
<ironhalik> nah
<freezer> and i wonder since i already loaded the module, shouldn't it work right away?
<freezer> or does it need to be at bootup, before luksOpen?
<ironhalik> SwedeMike: uh, It may be :D
<ironhalik> sec
<SwedeMike> freezer: check out contents of  /proc/crypto and see if it has aes-ni in there
<SwedeMike> hm, my aes-ni in my ubuntu 11.10 seems to have stopped working, I don't see it in there. Wird.
<SwedeMike> weird
<freezer> SwedeMike, yes about 10 different ones
<freezer> but if it were working correctly, it shouldn't create 100% cpu at only 150mb/s
<SwedeMike> correct.
<freezer> also, filezilla @ sftp is also creating high cpu, not sure if it would benefit from aesni though
<SwedeMike> I modprobed aesni-intel and now it seems to use aes-ni
<SwedeMike> name         : cbc(aes)
<SwedeMike> driver       : cbc-aes-aesni
<SwedeMike> module       : aesni_intel
<SwedeMike> and I have stuff like that i /proc/crpypto
<freezer> can you can a benchmark?
<SwedeMike> so somewhere along the line it stopped loading the omdule by default
<freezer> *run
<SwedeMike> let me see
<freezer> seems like it
<SwedeMike> I can't benchmark because my md raid is being checked right now, so performance is not optimal
<SwedeMike> $ lsmod | grep -i aesni
<SwedeMike> aesni_intel            55586  0
<SwedeMike> cryptd                 20530  1 aesni_intel
<SwedeMike> aes_x86_64             17208  1 aesni_intel
<freezer> you could try http://wiki.debianforum.de/Benchmark_f%C3%BCr_Festplattenverschl%C3%BCsselung
<SwedeMike> dunno if it's a problem that it's not loaded prior to cryptsetup starting, and that's why it's not used
<freezer> that's what i did @ Fedora
<freezer> maybe i do it again just to be sure i don't have issues with the harddrive
<freezer> it uses a RAMdisk for the benchmark
<SwedeMike> but try to make sure that aesni-intel is loaded as soon as possible, per your initial thought about initrd
<SwedeMike> that's definitely something I would try first
<SwedeMike> I know I had this working out of the box in the ubuntu versions back 1-2 years, so this is a regression
<SwedeMike> but it seems to be a problem in 11.10 as well
<freezer> 1072689152 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.36638 s, 785 MB/s
<freezer> hmmm
<freezer> so from the (newly mounted & created) ramdisk it works
<SwedeMike> yeah, so if you make sure it's loaded before your crypted harddrives are luksOpened, you'll probably get it working
<freezer> how do i make it load in the ramdisk?
<freezer> add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ?
<SwedeMike>    /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<SwedeMike> or hmm
<SwedeMike> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/mkinitrd.8.html "You will  either  have  to
<SwedeMike>               use  the  appropriate  MODULES  setting, or copy them in using a
<SwedeMike>               script in /etc/mkinitrd/scripts."
<freezer> root@rship:~# cat aes.txt | grep aesni
<freezer> Adding module /lib/modules/3.2.0-17-generic/kernel/arch/x86/crypto/aesni-intel.ko
<freezer> that's output from update-initramfs
<freezer> but there's lots of output, not sure if it will actually be loaded
<freezer> SwedeMike, there is no /etc/mkinitrd
<freezer> i just try to reboot..
<freezer> brb
<freezer> re
<freezer> so now it's being loaded at boot-time
<freezer> 4143972352 bytes (4.1 GB) copied, 10.3614 s, 400 MB/s
<freezer> that looks a lot  better ;)
<freezer> 19193135104 bytes (19 GB) copied, 38.5639 s, 498 MB/s
<freezer> kworker @ 77% cpu load
<freezer> so it really seems like the luksOpen has to happen while aesni support is already loaded
<zorael> precise linux-headers-3.2.0-16-lowlatency depends on linux-headers-3.2.0-16, which doesn't exist in the repos (only -17 and -18). should it be like this or am I missing something?
<micahg> zorael: no, it needs to be updated
<carl0s-> did Intel HDA audio just get broke?
<penguin42> it's playing music for me here
<carl0s-> hmm
<carl0s-> my laptop has no sound :(
<penguin42> 3.2.0-17-generic
<carl0s-> everything looks right, but I hear nothing
<carl0s-> it's as though I have the headphones output selected
<carl0s-> or something
<carl0s-> the Sound control panel just says "Built-in Audio". I can't remember if it used to say Intel HDA Audio or something
<ironhalik> anyone got any ideas, how I could stream all audio from one precise to another precise over LAN?
<penguin42> ironhalik: Pulse audio should let you do that
<penguin42> carl0s-: If you do    pactl info   what does it say for Default sink and Default source?
<carl0s-> penguin42, alsa_output.pci...
<penguin42> carl0s-: OK, that's good
<carl0s-> yep thought so
<carl0s-> it's just like the volume is all the way down.. everything looks/acts right.
<Siegel-> hi. i was here yesterday inquiring about how to install my network card. i followed the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<penguin42> carl0s-: You could try running alsamixer and making sure everything is on
<Siegel-> my card model is BCM4318. its supporter by the b43 package. i followed the installation directions and terminal said it was already the newest version, thus nothing was installed. still the wifi icon on my keyboard is turned off. i go to additional drivers and it wont allow me to enable propieraty drivers
<carl0s-> thanks penguin42 . It all looks good though, and the sliders move in tandem with the desktop's volume control.
<penguin42> hmm
<Siegel-> does anyone have any idea?
<Siegel-> does anyone know anything about this command that might help me? dmesg | grep wlan
<Siegel-> concerning my wireless network card
<penguin42> dmesg just gives all the kernel's messages
<penguin42> Siegel-: And  doing dmesg | grep wlan   just looks for any messages from the kernel with the text 'wlan' in
<penguin42> Siegel-: So yeh it's kind of useful for some stuff - but what's your original problem?
<Siegel-> penguin42: i see. then i dont see how it directly connects.
<Siegel-> penguin42: my original problem is that since i upgraded to 12.04, my wifi icon wont turn on when i boot and my wireless cannot be enabled.
<Siegel-> i followed the directions on how to install my model. its the b43 package and terminal said the newest version had already been installed
<carl0s-> penguin42, it's working through the headphones! weird..
<carl0s-> penguin42, I re-selected Speakers, and it's still not working through there.
<carl0s-> by the way.. has anybody reported the bug of various windows not showing up in the window switcher??
<penguin42> carl0s-: These things sometimes happen; it's possible that output is muted, or the driver is confused about how the outputs are wired
<Siegel-> penguin42: is it possible that i am lacking some firmware?? how do i extract it
<penguin42> Siegel-: Not sure, I don't do much wifi stuff
<Siegel-> penguin42: ok thanks anyway
<carl0s-> the Sound control panel doesn't show up in the alt-tab window switcher..
<carl0s-> penguin42, well it's unmuted in the UI, so either some part of the config is left broken or perhaps the driver is. I'm sure it'll sort itself out in due course though.
<carl0s-> when I select "Speakers", it still comes out the headphones, so I guess it's confused.
<Siegel-> penguin42: my wireless worked automatically with 11.10. do you think a fresh install of 11.10 would sort it out?
<penguin42> Siegel-: Possibly
<Siegel-> penguin42: i guess ill do that anyway
<Siegel-> just need to get a usb stick
<ironhalik> Ok, I played with alsa/pulse audio, and now Ive got nonexistend SPDIF output set as default, and cant set it back to any other :)
<ironhalik> not in gnome settings or alsamixer
<ironhalik> God, I hate ALSA :>
<MCR1> I have a internal speaker (mono) inside my computer case (HP) - when I attach a cable to the analog output the internal speaker is disabled - is it possible to change this behaviour somewhere to not have to plug out the cable manually to turn on the internal speaker ?
<MCR1> the Ubuntu sound settings do not allow much changes here...
<ironhalik> Ive got SPDIF output only there
<ironhalik> funny thing is, my lappy has only analog output :/
<MCR1> :P
<ironhalik> alsa is one of the worst parts of the whole linux ecosystem
<jack> use pulseaudio
<ironhalik> I might try
<ironhalik> hmm, there was some old gnome swiss army knife of configurations for alsa
<ironhalik> cant remeber the name
<ironhalik> Guys, any ideas? The analog stereo output is missing, only SPDIF. Sound works in lightdm
<ironhalik> I was stupid enough to click on SPDIF output in the soundsettings, when there were non others :>
<UnknownFearNG> Having problems with a dual-boot system running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and Windows 7. Every time I shut down the computer from Ubuntu, I cannot boot into Ubuntu. I can get passed the login screen, then it freezes. I have to physically boot into Windows, restart the computer and then boot into Ubuntu. Anyone know why this is happening? I was going to remove Windows 7 and just run Ubuntu, but now I'm thinking I may not be able to
<penguin42> UnknownFearNG: Well, obviously that's a bug - you should report into Launchpad
<UnknownFearNG> But it happened with 11.10 and 11.04 as well, not just 12.04
<penguin42> well that's still a bug that needs reporting - otherwise it'll never get fixed!
<penguin42> UnknownFearNG: So boot into ubuntu, make sure you have a launchpad account, and then open a terminal, and run     ubuntu-bug linux
<penguin42> UnknownFearNG: Explain the problem in the web page that comes up, and ubuntu-bug will attach a load of information about your hardware
<UnknownFearNG> OK, I'm doing that now
<ironhalik> against what package should I file a bug if it regards the gnome sound settings menu?
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, you can run "ubuntu-bug" and follow the steps if you're unsure about the package.
<ironhalik> Thanks
<UnknownFearNG> penguin42: I seem to have found the error. I tried booting with a previous kernel after shut down and it worked. I think it's the latest kernel that seems to have the issue
<penguin42> UnknownFearNG: I thought you said it happened in 11.10 as well?
<UnknownFearNG> It did with kernel 3.0.0.17 generic. I had 3.0.0.16 so I tried that and it worked
<UnknownFearNG> Did 11.10 not have 3.0.0.17?
<funkebone> Just how unpredictable is the new beta?
<funkebone> And, through updates, will the beta eventually not be beta?
<yofel_> UnknownFearNG: there is no 3.0.0-17 kernel
<yofel_> only 3.0.0-16 and 3.2.0-17
<funkebone> I just looked at the timeline, and it looks like its slated for a beginning of May release.
<UnknownFearNG> Sorry, I have 3.2.0-17 then. It happens on that kernel, but 3.0.0-16 works fine
<yofel_> !final | funkebone
<ubottu> funkebone: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<funkebone> thanks yofel_
<penguin42> UnknownFearNG: Hmm I'd add those as comments into the bug report - but it could be more subtle; because your hang happens only when you boot one thing and then another, the act of bringing up the grub menu and selecting the other kernel could change it - heck anything could change it!
<UnknownFearNG> penguin42: On that right now, thanks for the help :)
<penguin42> UnknownFearNG: No problem
<allain> Hey. I've uninstalled network-manager and am using /etc/network/interfaces to configure a wifi using WPA. Problem is it boots up with it setup, it locks at the desktop. If I comment everything out and then boot up then uncomment it, the restart service, all is golden. How do I start troubleshooting this?
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: your G+ profile is weird :S
<Edico> how is better for a ntfs device, to have an entry in fstab and mount it automatically when the system starts or to not have an entry in fstab and mountit using nautilus (with a single click)?
<Daekdroom> I havve my ntfs partition on a fstab entry and no problems.
<oobscure> hello, I'm using Firefox alpha aka Aurora as my daily browser. I want to set it as my default browser, but it's not available via GUI under Settings>System>Details>default applications. I created a .desktop file for Aurora, and copied it both in /usr/share/applications and .local/share/applications. That worked with regard to make Aurora show up in the global applications list, but it's still not available as a default web browser choice
<Edico> php 5.4 was released, ubuntu 12.04 will maintain an official package for it?
<ironhalik> Id guess not
<ironhalik> But not sure about all the different freezes :>
<zzecool> i think we allrdy got SO MANY openjdk updates than anything else
<zzecool> everytime i refresh there is a openjdk update + icetea
<Edico> I don't like too much unity
<Edico> lots of useful things I've have before are not anymore now
<Edico> how can I set the default view in all folders to be list and a smaller zoom level?
<penguin42> any kde users finding their weather app not working as of last update?
<Daekdroom> Edico, that is not Unity's fault, btw.
<Daekdroom> It's in the first tab of the Nautilus preferences.
<Edico> Daekdroom, I've found, thanks
<Edico> Daekdroom, complains about unity I have about panels, cause I can't find how to add some applets to the above panel, how to have the menu in the window application not in the panel
<Daekdroom> Applets don't exist anymore.
<Daekdroom> Well, they never existed for Unity :P
<Daekdroom> Classic GNOME still has them.
<Edico> that system monitor applet was useful
<Daekdroom> There's a system monitor indicator.
<Edico> how can I add it to panel?
<Daekdroom> Install indicator-multiload package
<Daekdroom> then ALT+F2 'indicator-multiload' , right click it, go to preferences and select Autostart.
<Daekdroom> and change it to suit your tastes
<delight> penguin42: seems to work fine .. which one do you use  yawp oder the general weather plasmoid ?
<Edico> nice :)
<penguin42> delight: It says 'LCD weather station'
<delight> penguin42: yes ... i just tryed that one too ... not showing any info
<delight> penguin42: try this package plasma-widget-yawp
<delight> yawp is pretty cool
<penguin42> delight: Hmph that worked for a while
<delight> penguin42: maybe ... i never used it before ... you still can try Yet Another Weather Plasmoid if you like ... at least till lcd weather is working again
<penguin42> heck - yawp is impressive!
<delight> penguin42: ;)
<penguin42> delight: It's a wonderful bit of KDE configurability - the panel option screen is lovely!
<penguin42> delight: It doesn't help that the temperature seems to have dived by about 10c in the last day or two :-(
<piotr_kuna> hi there :)
<piotr_kuna> hello!
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> gwibber is set to upload to yfrong instead of yfrog
 * FernandoMiguel files
<delight> anybody else here who had problem with wpa when upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04b1 ?
<delight> switched my network temporary to wep, cause wpa is not working for me since the upgrade
<pmjdebruijn> not really
<pmjdebruijn> it just works over here
<pmjdebruijn> which driver are you using?
<pmjdebruijn> by any chance a proprietary one?
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/946473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946473 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "yfrong instead of yfrog" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> There is no yfrog/yfrong on my gwibber prefences.
<Daekdroom> *preferences
<bjsnider> that could be a typo, or a huge conspiracy
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: it's right there on my screenshot
<FernandoMiguel> hi bjsnider
<bjsnider> hi
<Daekdroom> FernandoMiguel, I don't have a yfrong option, really.
<FernandoMiguel> I know
<FernandoMiguel> gwibber is one of those app going to NO OPTIONS
<notlistening> Hi I am running 12.04 updated today and can not get my 3G modem to register when plugging it in
<notlistening> The only thing I can access is the usb storage, I have configured the system as before but now it will not add in the usb serial interfaces
<notlistening> The option modules is not picking up the modem properly any ideas?
<notlistening> Also I have blacklisted usb-storage but still the module is added in when I plugin the device
<dr_willis> !find boot-repair
<ubottu> Package/file boot-repair does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> Bummer. I was hoping it would get included by default
<freezer> !find remmina
<ubottu> Found: remmina, remmina-common, remmina-plugin-rdp, remmina-plugin-vnc, remmina-plugin-gnome
<freezer> has anyone been testing this? I found it rather unstable @ Fedora
<dr_willis> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 130 kB, installed size 360 kB (Only available for any all)
<dr_willis> replacement for vino?
<dr_willis> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 156 kB, installed size 536 kB
<freezer> it uses freerdp
<freezer> from the same devs in fact
<freezer> 1.x was just released in 2012
<dr_willis> given the issues ive seen with vino.. thats not somthing to brag about. :)
<dr_willis> heh - remmina does seem to do nx also.. thats nice
<freezer> rdp in general runs really smooth with it
<freezer> however, the app crashed/froze a lot @ Fedora
<freezer> it does VNC and SSH as well, i love the GUI
<dr_willis> Hmm.. says its optional. but its allreay installed for me..
<freezer> i'm using it productively @ work. So i was considering to switch to Ubuntu, given it runs stable here
<dr_willis> well 12.x is still in testing. :) so beta and stable.. are often not in the same sentance,.
<freezer> i think remmina was developed closely to debian. Even the stable release in Fedora was freezing on me
<dr_willis> hmm. cant seem to get to a remmina vnc session on this linux box from my windows box. :) i maybe doing it wrong
<freezer> error msg?
<dr_willis> Unknown VeNCrypt authentication scheme from VNC server: 2
<dr_willis> thats when i tried the reverse...   remmina to --->  windows vnc session
<dr_willis> lets try the other way again. i never did get an error mesage.
<freezer> [26696.487022] ata2: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
<freezer> hhm ;_
<freezer> that was sata hotplug though
<dr_willis> oh well.. work on it later.
<DrHalan> hey.. is it still possible to import a package from sid that hasn't been packaged yet?
<zzecool> glosoli:
<glosoli> ?
<zzecool> did you tried wunderkit
<glosoli> hmm no, how is it different
<glosoli>  ?
<zzecool> its a social network with wunderlist build in
<zzecool> nice deisign
<zzecool> but a bit complicated
<zzecool> design*
<zzecool> afk
<glosoli> zzecool: Why would I want to share my wunderlist with anyone :D
<zzecool> i dont know
<zzecool> So they will now not only what you are doing now but what you are planing lol
<zzecool> in what world are we living
 * zzecool watching ancient aliens  =)  afk
<glosoli> zzecool: :DD
<DrHalan> can somebody help me with my packageing issue?
<glosoli> what kind of issue
<DrHalan> i want to import a package from sid to precise
 * penguin42 scrolls back
<DrHalan> namely "libogre-1.7.4"
<penguin42> DrHalan: If sid has a package you can grab the source package from sid and it may have a good chance of building on precise
<penguin42> DrHalan: Of course it might not if it's got a bunch of other dependencies that are also in sid
<DrHalan> okay.. but how do i get it to be included in the actual ubuntu repositoriesß
<DrHalan> it shouldn't as its just a point release. libogre-1.7.3 is already in precise
<penguin42> oh, erm that needs answering by someone who knows the procedures - I think it's a bit late for precise; but I think it would need a bug with a particular set of people subscribed
<jtaylor> is it a bugfix only release?
<Fyodorovna> jtaylor, no such thing.
<penguin42> DrHalan: Why do you need the new one? Is it a minor fix or is something horribly broken in the current one?
<DrHalan> well, i need at least 1.7.3-4
<DrHalan> the current version in precise 1.7.3-3 is indeed horribly broken
<DrHalan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ogre/+bug/913523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913523 in ogre (Ubuntu) "Segfault on Root::Initialise" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<penguin42> hmm, so the debian maintainer has marked it fix committed because it's fixed on his side but not on the ubuntu side
<DrHalan> yeah
<DrHalan> so i just want to know what to do know…. i don't really understand who is responsible for the package... ubuntu has no package maintainers right?
<jtaylor> no
<jack-> DrHalan: debian debs usually work fine on ubuntu
<DrHalan> its not about that jack-
<DrHalan> fact is
<DrHalan> when people upgrade from oneiric the packages will brake
<DrHalan> and so will some apps that use those packages..
<jack> break, not brake
<DrHalan> the problem was introduced because the packages were changed to support multiarch
<jtaylor> urg that library looks awful
<bjsnider> DrHalan, just submit a sync request for the upstream debian version
<DrHalan> how do i do that? by fileing a bug?
<bjsnider> yep
<jtaylor> its not so easy now
<bjsnider> it's a type of bug
<jtaylor> we need a feature freeze exception
<jtaylor> and a transition
<bjsnider> you'll have to provide a damned good reason
<jtaylor> the crappy thing has no poper soversioning
<jtaylor> how did that make it into debian?
<bjsnider> who develops it?
<DrHalan> who develops Ogre3Dß
<DrHalan> ogre3d is the most popular opensource 3d-engine afaik
<bjsnider> what's the point of the lib? what does it do?
<mikeconcepts> nm-applet crashes when I try to connect to a hidden network, Dell D410, any work around, have seen bug reports but not found work around, please help if you can
<jtaylor> a library that breaks compatibility on a minor release has no place in debian/ubuntu if you ask me ._.
<jtaylor> even if it is so popular
<DrHalan> the break is because the libs were moved from /usr/lib to /usr/lib/multiarch-triplet
<DrHalan> which isn't so easy because it uses a plugin system
<jtaylor> that does not break anything
<jtaylor> it may require some fixing but the location of the library does not break abi and api
<bjsnider> jtaylor, it was a soname bump?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> not a large transition, so when someone gets a ffe it can be done
<DrHalan> well there is a configfile in the package that tells the application where the plugins are and iirc the file wasn't updated when the plugin-locations changed
<jtaylor> it also has an issue with the hardening flags
<DrHalan> what i don't understand however
<DrHalan> is that they're different packages in debina for minor versions
<DrHalan> although the API doesn't change..
<jtaylor> it did change
<jtaylor> either that or the package is bd
<jtaylor> bad
<DrHalan> maybe it did
<andrewaclt> If I'm usuing 12.04 LTS beta, is switching to the 12.04 release just a matter of apt-get upgrade? Do oyu have to run do-release-upgrade?
<andrewaclt> nevermind answered in #ubuntu
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: I shouldn't have one :)
<FernandoMiguel> ah
<FernandoMiguel> so that's why
<esmirlin> chicos he instalado la beta1 de ubuntu 12.04 y no puedo iniciar la versión 3d de unity, directamente se inicia la versión 2d, os pasa a alguno más¿?
<esmirlin> hey guys i cant start ubuntu 12.04 beta1 in unity 3d always log in in 2d, anyone is having same issue?
<FernandoMiguel> !es | esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FernandoMiguel> esmirlin: compiz is a tad broken for a few days
<FernandoMiguel> could be it
<faissal> hi guys, any idea how i can configure the notify-osd overlays ??? i would like to change its position
<DrHalan> faissal: they're hardcoded afaik
<faissal> DrHalan: i remember u could change the position in previous version
<esmirlin> FernandoMiguel: the thing is that the livecd works perfectly
<faissal> DrHalan: half of my OSD notification is out the screen range
<Fyodorovna> esmirlin, update and upgrade in 2d and check additional drivers.
<esmirlin> Fyodorovna: i already did it, i'm using a hybrid card
<Fyodorovna> esmirlin, and you find it unnecessary to actually name it eh.
<esmirlin> sorry, i don't really understand hardware stuff :(
<Fyodorovna> esmirlin, details are important if you can give any.
<esmirlin> ok so normally i use bumblebee in 11.04
<esmirlin> sorry 11.10
<esmirlin> so maybe if i install it here it can works
<Deihmos> windows snap does not work
<esmirlin> Fyodorovna: ??
<Fyodorovna> esmirlin, yes, I'm not really familiar with bumblebee, I would look on the web, really running a development with that graphic setup leaves you sort of out in the breeze alone .
<Deihmos> the beta should be called alpha
<Deihmos> I get so many crash messages
<jpds> Deihmos: I get none.
<Deihmos> lucky you
<Fyodorovna> development is not for begginers
<freezer> hi
<zzecool> Deihmos: in alpha 2 there were less crashes
<zzecool> thats true
<zzecool> but its is going to be ok
<KingPhisher> Hello everyone, I was having a problem in 11.10 and upgraded to 12.04, but the problem persists. I had previously installed gimp from a ppa, but then I purged it and tried to reinstall gimp through sudo apt-get install gimp. This is the output: http://pastie.org/3521345 . I have also tried compiling from source, but it doesn't work either.
<zzecool> nothing its fatal
<Deihmos> does windows snap work for anyone
<zzecool> KingPhisher: disable all 3rd party ppas
<zzecool> and leave only the official running
<Fyodorovna> Deihmos, works in my gnome 3
<zzecool> and retry
<KingPhisher> how would i do that?
<Deihmos> does it work in the unity desktop
<zzecool> KingPhisher: how do you instal a program whats your experience do you use synaptic , apt-get , update manager ?
<zzecool> tell me so i can guide you
<KingPhisher> zzecool: i have used mainly apt-get from the command line
<zzecool> ok
<KingPhisher> update manager for updates
<DrHalan> libogre-1.7.4 from sid failed to install and now im unable to remove it from dkpg :/
<zzecool> do you have synaptic installed?
<DrHalan> it has no files installed.. can i somehow remove the entry for it in the dpkg-database?
<KingPhisher> i don't know let me check
<zzecool> nevermind
<zzecool> KingPhisher: run the update manager
<KingPhisher> zzecool: i have synaptic
<zzecool> ah
<zzecool> ok run synaptic
<KingPhisher> with sudo i guess right?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> dont use terminal
<KingPhisher> ok
<zzecool> at all
<zzecool> open the dash type synaptic and it will appear
<zzecool> it is going to ask you for pass no need a sudo
<KingPhisher> ok do i authenticate
<zzecool> yeap
<KingPhisher> ok
<zzecool> go settings
<zzecool> repositories
<KingPhisher> yup
<zzecool> in the first tab is everything checked?
<KingPhisher> yes
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> go to 2nd
<KingPhisher> here only canonical partners and independent are checked
<KingPhisher> 4 checks in totla
<zzecool> hmmm
<KingPhisher> bunch of ppas are unchecked it says disabled on upgrade to precise
<zzecool> i see
<krise> I need some advaice here.Im running kubuntu 12.04. Im useing 2 desktops, one is regular desktop and other search and launch.With 11.04 there was no panels shown on search and launch desktop. How can i hidem now
<zzecool> this is the repositories that you have add  probably following tutorials on the net
<zzecool> to add new software
<KingPhisher> yes
<zzecool> wait a sex
<zzecool> sec
<zzecool> lol
<KingPhisher> haha
<KingPhisher> irc is a typo fest
<zzecool> im a typo monster
<zzecool> 2 on 3 are typos
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> so close the sources window
<zzecool> and go back to synaptics
<KingPhisher> yep
<FernandoMiguel> zzecool: add-apt----
<zzecool> up on there is a small filter box
<zzecool> FernandoMiguel: ?
<FernandoMiguel> there's no synaptic installed this days
<FernandoMiguel> only software center
<KingPhisher> FernandoMiguel: i have it installed
<zzecool> FernandoMiguel: we know that it isnt installed by default this isnt news
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<zzecool> KingPhisher: type there gimp
<zzecool> and check if anything related to gimp is installed
<KingPhisher> whole whack of stuff related to gimp
<KingPhisher> but: The program 'gimp' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<KingPhisher> sudo apt-get install gimp
<zzecool> is gimp  , gimp common  etc installed/
<zzecool> sec
<KingPhisher> no there is nothing in the installed version field
<KingPhisher> wait!
<KingPhisher> except gimp-data and libgimp
<zzecool> aha
<KingPhisher> uninstall?
<zzecool> right click on them remove including the configuration
<KingPhisher> ok
<zzecool> press apply
<KingPhisher> removing...
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> pray
<zzecool> ;p
<KingPhisher> praying is essential :P
<zzecool> it is
<zzecool> :)
<KingPhisher> ok ill retry apt-get?
<zzecool> especially the old days where almost anything could result in kernel panic  lol
<KingPhisher> ahh kernel panic the bsod of linux ;)
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> so now you can install gimp like follow
<KingPhisher> oh wait i have to close synaptic
<zzecool> apt
<zzecool> or synaptic
<zzecool> or software center
<zzecool> in synaptic you filter for gimp
<zzecool> and right click install only gimp
<KingPhisher> apt-get is downloading so far so good
<zzecool> and it will pull the dependencies alone
<zzecool> its the same
<zzecool> synaptics is a gui for apt
<KingPhisher> i figured that ;p
<swat_> evening
<zzecool> ok try to install
<KingPhisher> ok wait now there is a new error upon running gimp
<zzecool> is it installed?
<KingPhisher> yeah
<zzecool> so we made it with this
<zzecool> but found a new one
<KingPhisher> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KingPhisher> back to synaptic i guess to search for this
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> search for libgegl
<zzecool> it is there
<zzecool> i have it installed
<juppidu> hi guys, I cannot find sun-java6-plugin, so was on partner's repo, wasn't it?
<zzecool> juppidu: not any more
<KingPhisher> ok how about uninstalling this and gimp and then reinstalling
<zzecool> KingPhisher: it was allrdy installed?
<KingPhisher> yup
<zzecool> strange
<zzecool> you can right click reinstall
<juppidu> zzecool: well so I have to install it from oracle?
<jtaylor> juppidu: sun-java is illegal to distribute now
<jtaylor> you must download it yourself
<itaylor57> juppidu, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<juppidu> ok
<micahg> juppidu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-January/001554.html
<zzecool> juppidu: follow that link :P
<juppidu> :O
<juppidu> ok
<itaylor57> juppidu, i run oracle 7 myself
<juppidu> I need to use aptana and it want java :|
<zzecool> itaylor57: but you run the script every day because every day we have an openjdk update  loool
<zzecool> ;p
<juppidu> and if use lucid partners?
<freezer> will precise future kernel 3.3?
<freezer> *feature
<juppidu> I'll get some problems?
<zzecool> maybe
<zzecool> juppidu: not for you i dont know
<micahg> freezer: only as backport kernel later
<zzecool> freezer: maybe we have some time before kernel freeze
<micahg> although probably not 3.3
<itaylor57> zzecool, i can run oracle 7 or open jdk 7, but java dist hasn't change in weeks
<juppidu> zzecool: ok I'll try it
<micahg> zzecool: freezer: no, 3.2 was decided for precise
<zzecool> ohh didnt know that
<zzecool> is there any significnt improvement on 3.3 ?
<zzecool> significant *
<freezer> rc6 powersave?
<micahg> we have rc6 features in 3.2
<zzecool> i think we allrdy have that
<zzecool> the one that the vga goes in deep freeze state and doesnt eat power right ?
<micahg> freezer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-February/034782.html
<freezer> sounds good
<KingPhisher> zzecool: thanks for the help! i removed libgegl and libbabl and then reinstalled everything and now it works.
<zzecool> KingPhisher: my pleasure  :)
<zzecool> KingPhisher: you have some work with your ppa's now
<KingPhisher> haha
<ESphynx> hey guys, what's with this 'Alt', Release shortcut?
<zzecool> there is an application that check if there is support for the same ppa in precise and re-enables them
<zzecool> ESphynx: ?
<ESphynx> zzecool: I press alt, release, and it brings up a 'Search: ' bar
<ESphynx> Unity thing or what not
<zzecool> it called HUD
<ESphynx> it seriously intereferes with my app
<zzecool> i can help you with disabling it
<ESphynx> alt activates my app menu bar.
<zzecool> if you want
<ESphynx> please :)
<KingPhisher> i dunno doesn't appear for me
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> ESphynx: do you have ccsm installed?
<ESphynx> I wish you'd help me kill it from existence... but I realize you might be unwilling :P
<ESphynx> zzecool: hmm don't think I have on this particular VM.
<zzecool> install it
<ESphynx> ok.
<zzecool> because i dont remember the gsettings command :F
<ESphynx> what's the name again
<ESphynx> compiz- ....
<freezer> which VM can you guys recommend for direct x games?
<zzecool> compizconfig-settings-manager i thing
<ESphynx> thanks
<zzecool> freezer: win 7 :D
<ESphynx> zzecool: can you explain me the logic of this?
<zzecool> you can search for it
<freezer> zzecool, hhaha
<zzecool> its actually your application menu
<zzecool> a search in the menu.
<zzecool> i didnt like it
<freezer> vmware workstation lags my system to death
<esmirlin> Fyodorovna: hey is there any way to add this to precise? ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ???
<zzecool> freezer: if you are a gamer then you are doomed to dual boot
<zzecool> or have a win 7 machine
<ESphynx> zzecool: got ccsm up ...
<freezer> was Fedora though, but i'm traumatized and rather not try it under ubuntu
<zzecool> sad but true
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> ESphynx: go to unity plugin
<freezer> zzecool, not really, i just need to use it for testing if gameservers works, no good FPS required
<Fyodorovna> esmirlin, there isn't  precise on it yet
<esmirlin> ahh ok so this is the problem
<ESphynx> zzecool: ok got it :P thanks.
<juppidu> zzecool: oh it was removed from lucid too :(
<zzecool> :)
<Fyodorovna> generally for older ati I believe anyway.
<zzecool> ESphynx: its was the first option
<zzecool> :)
<ESphynx> zzecool: seriously, I wish WMs were less intrusive.
<zzecool> Kill it with fire before it lay eggs
<ESphynx> Alt-+ shortcut for examples
<ESphynx> or even F* !!
<zzecool> :o
<ESphynx> leave those to the apps! please! :)
<juppidu> thanks to all bye
<marvrll> Hi. I have just ran do-release-upgrade (from 10.04 LTS to 12.04-beta1 LTS) and I'm wondering what will happen with my ppa's forr lucid? they will got automagically "converted" to precise?
<marvrll> I have ppa for nginx, mpd, and xorg-edgers
<Daekdroom> I think they are commented out upon upgrade.
<Daekdroom> You have to check whether they are available for precise first.,
<pangolin> Daekdroom: marvrll correct, all PPA's  get commented out and not used for the upgrade.
<atari2600a> okay now software-center got magically removed
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<marvrll> whoa
<atari2600a> every release cycle
<ESphynx> guys, how does one build a 32 bit package on a 64 bit machine, with multiarch?
<atari2600a> EVERY FREAKING ONE
<jpds> atari2600a: Hi.
<atari2600a> key packages manage to remove themselves from existence
<Fyodorovna> atari2600a, you probably removed something that removed it as well, were you looking.
<atari2600a> jpds, do I know you?
<atari2600a> Fyodorovna, any removes I've done were autoremoves
<atari2600a> this is a fresh install
<jpds> atari2600a: Do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<atari2600a> jpds, dear god I hope so
<Fyodorovna> atari2600a, could of happened with a install as well.
<atari2600a> okay what the hell it was gone
<atari2600a> how does that even happen
<jpds> atari2600a: Not sure, but you should always check it's there before upgrading.
<atari2600a> I DIDN'T UPGRADE
<atari2600a> *unless you mean a non-dist-upgrade
<atari2600a>  this explains why Ubuntu One was magically missing as well though
<atari2600a> I don't get it...what could have removed it...
<atari2600a> maybe ubuntu-restricted extras or ubuntu-restricted-addons?
<jpds> No.
<Fyodorovna> atari2600a, if your having so many problems maybe you should ask if running a development is wise, at least for a stable emotional state.
<atari2600a> skype maybe?
<jpds> atari2600a: No, I have that installed.
<zzecool> atari2600a: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641400
<zzecool> its for ppl like you whining  because they didnt knew
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> now on you will know :)
<zzecool> And one more hind is when using an laph or Beta stick to the main archive and not your local mirrors as they get lazy with the updates
<zzecool> and gives you more "partial update" errors
<zzecool> cause the dependencies not fulfilled
<marvrll> okay, now grub-pc configurator is asking me which of my partition (or disk - I've got only one - sda) is GRUB install device... i have /dev/sda (disk) /dev/sda1 (/boot) and /dev/sda3 (/)
<marvrll> which to choose?
<marvrll>  /dev/sda, I think?
<jpds> zzecool: Who said the mirrors were lazy?
<zzecool> i did
<jpds> zzecool: You know that they're a community run effort and most are set to sync every 6 hours?
<marvrll> help?
<zzecool> jpds: no i dont know that but i had serious problems with some locals
<ActionParsnip> marvrll: set it to /dev/sda   as you only have 1 drive
<jpds> zzecool: Then contact the admins and let them know.
<zzecool> there were 1 or 2 days old
<marvrll> ActionParsnip: done. thanks.
<jpds> zzecool: As I said, contact the admins, they're the only ones that can fix it.
<zzecool> jpds: when someone is having dependencies problem and we are here trying to find a fix  , im not going to contact anyone  im just advice to use the main and 99% of the time works
<zzecool> i know what you trying to do
<zzecool> dont be afraid the testers are not so many to introduce any problem and the final update  on the release date
<jpds> zzecool: No, as a mirror admin myself, I like to be told when there are problems.
<zzecool> im not giving this advice on #ubuntu
<zzecool> jpds: i see
<jakko> how do I get the same dock behavior in 12.04?
<jakko> in 11.10 the dock would auto hide in fullscreen
<Daekdroom> jakko, System settings > Appearance > Behaviour
<jakko> i don't wan tit always hidden. that's the only option I see
<jakko> in 11.10 it remained visible unless an app was full screen
<Daekdroom> jakko, you're after 'dodge active windows' option, which was removed for good
<jakko> well that sucks
<glosoli> jakko: even there were many complains, it won't come back :)
<jakko> I found it to be good feature WHen I use the window snap i get the full screen
<jakko> having to apps open in snap side by side makes it uneven with the dock
<glosoli> jakko: I did too :) Now I'm just trying to get used to Always Shwon
<glosoli> Shown''
<jakko> no way to manually hide the doskc ?
<jakko> dock
<glosoli> you can't either it is always shown are hidden
<glosoli> hidden = auto hidden
<jakko> and there is no way to put the dock at the bottom?
<Daekdroom> jakko, not by default. There is a modified version of Unity that has the Launcher at the bottom, but it's not working with Precise's Unity AFAIK
<Daekdroom> *as far as I know
<filo1234> hi all, I'm looking for a problem using gphpedit, it doesn't create a new file, btw I'm using lubuntu now and I'll like to know if this issue is lxde related or afflict gnome too, so can someone install gphpedit and say me if gets same problem? thanks
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869105/ this is the error
<KI7MT> I'm testing Ubuntu ISO installs in VirtualBox, currently on UB-DESK-AMD64, and my monitor type is not being identified, nor can I change the resolution beyond 1024x768, any ideas?
<FernandoMiguel> KI7MT: install vb tools
<KI7MT> Ok,. let me give that a whirl.
<KI7MT> FernandoMiguel, Ok, I've installed them, do i need to reboot the box, or just log out & back in ?
<FernandoMiguel> reboot vm
<KI7MT> kk
<zuti> what would be the way to compile wine with 12.04? build-dep doesn't get the needed libraries
<glosoli> zuti: why would you need to compile ?
<zuti> the included version doesn't work for me as well as the ones i previously compiled. don't know why, would like to compare
<KI7MT> FernandoMiguel, ok, now the monitor is saying it's VBX, but Im unable to change anything in the display properties.
<KI7MT> In fact I can't even close the display properties box now.
<zuti> glosoli: also to apply patches if need be...
<glosoli> zuti: hmm what exactly doesn't work ?
<FernandoMiguel> zuti: with multi arch mixed on that, it gets way trickier
<KI7MT> It finally let me change things, however, its still stuck at a mx res of 1024x768
<FernandoMiguel> KI7MT: change to the size you want and refresh the HOST size
<jiohdi> I put in do-release-upgrade, trying to get 12.04 beta, but got, no new upgrade available
<jiohdi> why/
<jiohdi> ?
<zuti> glosoli: i have just been testing with a few installed games, and they seem to be failing left and right compared to a few days ago on old setup
<Num83rGuy> Does anyone know what is blocking the nvidia drivers from working?
<glosoli> zuti: maybe because of new wine ?
<FernandoMiguel> jiohdi: add -d
<zuti> glosoli: was using rc4 before
<jiohdi> don't upgrades block new drivers, you may have to re-install nvidia drivers?
<glosoli> zuti: aa sorry :) got the same strange problems as teamviewer worked fine on Oneiric, on Precise not that fine
<zuti> FernandoMiguel: yup, i noticed. fun fun :)
<jiohdi> thanks FernandoMiguel  :)
<KI7MT> FernandoMiguel, I figured it out, you have to be in full-screen-mode to get the higher resolutions.
<Num83rGuy> Nah, they install fine and the modules load but are blocked by nouveau. uninstalling nouveau uninstalls most if not all thing that use X.
<Num83rGuy> Trying to figure out how to block nouveau from loading so that the nvidia drivers can work.
<zuti> glosoli: yep... would be nice to compile the version i previously had and check if everything works. i see even the winehq wiki is telling to build-dep wine1.4:i386 on 12.04, but that's a no go.
<Num83rGuy> Perhaps I need to do it another way.
<Num83rGuy> I haven't seen reports of this either.
<Danawar2> Hey Ubuntu#1 How do i change 12.04 to gnome?
<Num83rGuy> Maybe it's only me.
<ActionParsnip> danawar2: Ubuntu 12.04 already has gnome if you are not using Xubntu, Lubuntu or Kubuntu
<oldos2er> Num83rGuy: how are you trying to install them? Recommded way is to run jockey-gtk
<Danawar2> My is using unity
<Num83rGuy> That would be it.
<_Marcus> How much memory does 12.04 take up?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-25
<jerknextdoor> Yesterday my wifi started randomly disconnected, but it would reconnect after disabling and re-enabling networking.  Today, it doesn't seem to connect to my router with WPA, but connects to another router without any security.  Could someone point me in the right direction?
<jerknextdoor> Here is everything that's updated in the last two days on my machine.  http://pastebin.com/4AVLE9J8 and here is the output of dmesg:  http://pastebin.com/3gb9uuN7
<myk_robinson> evening
<myk_robinson> Having an issue with 13.04 not being able to make startup usb sticks, and I don't have a DVD handy. Is there a way to upgrade my son's 12.04 to the current 13.04?
<IdleOne> 13.04 is not current
<IdleOne> err, thanks for waiting
<vivid> well..i dont know about that.  but you should have some kind of specific reason for upgrading to it.  12.04 is fully suitable
<elky> what happened to indicator-multiload? :-/
<elky> nevermind
<alankila> Does anybody know how the mac iso differs from the pc iso for raring?
<foobar123> the current nightly build seems to have a broken installer, is that correct?
<foobar123> it hangs on the second page, where it checks available disk space, device plugged in, etc.
<alankila> I experienced this on the macbook
<alankila> but oddly, quitting the installer and restarting it, I was able to get past that
<alankila> I am just now in a fresh raring on macbook air, though the nouveau driver works so poorly that it is a miracle I managed to complete the installer before the display got messed up somehow
<alankila> but other than that, this looks totally usable! I'm actually impressed. The Lion scrolling direction is supported too, which is a relief, as I don't need to get used to two different scrolling behaviors.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<njin> can someone reply this (just open an mp3 file with Videos to see if it hung)
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1132538
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132538 in totem (Ubuntu) "won't play mp3. Failed to convert non-scaled coordinates for video-sink" [Undecided,New]
<njin> just to verify that isn't mine broken
<njin> reply/reproduce
<hyper_ch> hi there, can't login to cups.... always get username/pwd rejected
<hyper_ch> added my user to lpadmin and als set password for root but neither works
<hyper_ch> so, almost everythign runs again on Raring... except TB often freezes and Akregator doesn't accept a certificate
<ritz_> hi, where is qemu-kvm-spice ?
<ritz_> Note, selecting 'qemu-kvm' instead of 'qemu-kvm-spice'
<tux_> do i have to create an launchpad account to file a bug?
<genii-around> Yes
<tux_> :/
<Bauer1> hello guys :) I seem to have problems with Java (OpenJDK 7) installation - the Java verification page is not working on Chrome, and FireFox
<Bauer1> I am not sure what else to try.. the troubleshooting FAQ is not helpful for this situation
<Bauer1> what can I do or try to diagnose the cause and resolve it?
<Bauer1> ok, and I cant figure out how to report a bug in launchpad for ubuntu :S it leads me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs instead of bug report form
<Bauer1> which isnt helpful, since in this case its not applciation crash, not system crash (not sure actually) and I dont know which package it is
<Bauer1> I just know which steps to reproduce its, and the symptom
<bjsnider> ubuntu-bug package
<Bauer1> thanks, I found the report window.. it was behind a few pop up windows on another screen
<bjsnider> yeah, that happens
<bjsnider> that's what's good about the gnome-shell
<Bauer1> bjsnider, how do you recommend to properly install Java? using that Ubuntu Software Centre, or command line apt-get?
<bjsnider> same th ing
<Bauer1> you sure? I experience that the GUI thing is very slow, and takes forever to "applying settings"... when the CMd line equivalent does it 10 times faster
<bjsnider> ever since oracle changed the bloody license canonical can't keep it in partner anymore, so if you want the oracle version you have to go to the cloud to get it
<Bauer1> one time it even got stuck, I couldnt use apt-get until I rebooted cause I couldnt close that GUI package manager
<Bauer1> what do you mean? I am not familiar with oracle java vs other javas...
<bjsnider> well, oracle bought java when it bought sun
<bjsnider> sun used to let canonical keep an official java in the ubuntu partner repo, but that ain't not the case no more
<bjsnider> icedtea and so forth are gnu/linux variants
<Bauer1> hmmm, why they do that? are those variants 100% compatible with the "real" java?
<Bauer1> or do you recommend to manually download and install Oracle java?
<Bauer1> for production stability
<bjsnider> openjdk isn't oracle's java in other words
<Bauer1> This is the page I followed originally: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - installed only openjdk7-7-jre and the plugin
<Bauer1> aha, so this could be the reason why Juniper's SSL VPN is not working for me?
<bjsnider> if openjdk could do everything oracle's java can do i guess we wouldn't need oracle's java
<bjsnider> this is a huge hornet's nest btw, if you haven't guessed
<Bauer1> and I fell stright for it, in the first attempt :) that ubuntu page is not clear enough.. gonna try following its instruction for oracle's java 7 now
<bjsnider> this is all thanks to someone at sun thinking it was a good idea to create the CDDL, and to make it incompatible, mutually exclusive to the GPL, and then license all future sun projects under it, for extra special fun
<Bauer1> maybe doing that will eventually doom java.. we can hope :)
<Bauer1> but not likely.. too many programmers and huge corporations invested with it
<bjsnider> doom java? it's on something like, what, 20 trillion devices?
<bjsnider> it's not going anywhere
<Bauer1> thanks bjsnider , now java test works in Firefox but not in Chrome stil :( does it work for you?
<Bauer1> the java test page crashes the tab in Chrome
<bjsnider> i'm not using oracle java
<bjsnider> doesn't matter to me as much
<Bauer1> what about PDF? the built in viewer lacks the hand tool - I cant "scroll" documents using mouse click with a hand inside documents.. very annoying as I am used to go through some books this way..
<Bauer1> usually I was using Foxit reader.. any suggestions on this?
<jbicha> Bauer1: you can either go to Edit>Preferences>Applications to customize what Firefox does with PDFs or set pdfjs.disabled to false in about:config
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-26
<phunyguy> hey folks, how do I get rid of the cloud icon in the systray? I have no need for Ubuntu One...
<IdleOne> uninstall ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-control-panel possibly
<jbicha> phunyguy: you can uninstall indicator-sync
<phunyguy> ahh ok, thanks
<yown> Hi, may I please ask a basic wish of ubuntu that might make this release?
<yown> or some future release?
<yown> Anyone here though?
<bjsnider> yown, don't ask to ask, just ask
<yown> I know, but if there isn't anyone here...
<yown> I want better support of browser links, including windows browser links
<yown> I hear most linux users use bookmarks or what not, but addressing this issue shouldn't be too difficult either
<yown> And it won't detract from those who just want to use bookmarks
<yown> bjsnider: And don't make ask to ask statements, just to go silent when someone does  just ask :p
<yown> Does anyone know when this release might come out?
<IdleOne> Congrats on alienating probably one of the fiew people who could help
<IdleOne> few*
<IdleOne> yown: Ubuntu release numbers are year.month so 13.04 is 2013.April
<IdleOne> what is a "windows browser link" ?
<yown> the icon next to a web addres in a browser that can be dragged and dropped to desktops or folders
<yown> What would you call it?
<yown> IdleOne: You seriously think that was enough to alienate someone? If so, that is scary sensative
<yown> beware strong breezes
<bjsnider> what happens on your ubuntu system when you try to open those links?
<IdleOne> yown: I think that in the Ubuntu community we have a code of conduct and a set of guidelines which in part state that you should always assume good faith on the part of other users. bjsnider was trying to point out that your question was perhaps not very specific and that you should expand.
<yown> Well links from windows simply don't work, they do the about: thing, I forget exact details
<yown> IdleOne: Yeah and I didn't do anything in bad faith, please some falsely criticizing me
<yown> *stop falsely criticizing me
<bjsnider> what about any other link?
<yown> Some of us duel boot, you know
<bjsnider> dual
<yown> thanks
<IdleOne> in some cases it is a duel :)
<bjsnider> yes, that's an ironic way of spelling it
<yown> Also some links don't work when saved with ubuntu, it tries to save more of the website then the address, which means it doesn't load right
<bjsnider> is that normally how you go about bookmarking something, dragging the favicon to the desktop?
<yown> I mean when made from drag and drop shortcuts
<yown> I have, it depends on my needs
<bjsnider> IdleOne, can you test that? i'm on gnome-shell and nautilus isn't handling the desktop
<yown> Its useful for getting the link for to open when I am in windows, or if I wish to save them for someone else to open
<yown> So will this version take both cinnamon and gnome 2.x DEs?
<bjsnider> not gnome 2
<bjsnider> that's dead
<yown> well I want gnome 2s menus, and I can't find many alternatives
<yown> so it will take cinnamon?
<IdleOne> bjsnider: I just click on the star at the right end of the url bar when I need to bookmark a site
<IdleOne> I don't like having 6000 icons on my desktop
<bjsnider> yeah, so gnome 3.8 will have a built-in retro mode, i forget what they call it now, but it will have a lot of gnome 2 looking stuff including the menus.
<yown> Well I just care about the menus, well and being able to disable that annoying unity bar thing if i wish
<bjsnider> cinnamon is a mint thing, it's up to them
<yown> I take it 13.4 has gnome 3.8?
<bjsnider> classic mode is what they call it. it's extensions that modify the stock gnome-shell to look and behave more like gnome 2.
<bjsnider> 3.6, not 3.8
<bjsnider> but the extensions also work for 3.6, you just have to manually instlal them
<yown> So I can do that now with 12.10 for classic mode?
<yown> There is also the issue with bookmarks made with ubuntu that it does not mark or save icon information
<yown> it presents them in boring doc form, which can be confused with actual text files
<yown> There is a way to give them a new icon, its rather a pain though, and something I did reverted it too, but even then, it uses the same for all of em
<yown> bjsnider:  	So I can do that now with 12.10 for classic mode with the menus and stuff?
<bjsnider> ah, hold on a sec
<bjsnider> which de are you running?
<bjsnider> i'm talking about gnome-shell. the default on ubuntu is unity
<yown> I am currently running ubuntu 11.4, I want to update though, but I am concerned over lack of DE I would want to use
<yown> which I am running in classic mode
<bjsnider> i see, so you have the gnome menus and whatnot
<yown> yes
<bjsnider> ok, hold on a sec
<yown> and I was wondering if I can get that in 12.10
<yown> I like the discove ability of it all, that I don't need to know the names of all these programs to do searches for them, I can just look through the menues and see whats there
<yown> And I dislike having lots of menus crammed into one like a windows start menu
<yown> Especially as it requires you to be so careful with the mouse as you pull out these menus within menues, and scroll down menu lists
<yown> one slip and you start all over again
<yown> Actually, I could see it expanding even past the 3 listed in classic, but 3 is still better then 1
<bjsnider> i can't find the exact list of extensions right now, but it is possible to do that
<bjsnider> there's probably a blog post about it somewhere
<yown> Cool
<yown> Well if you can link me, I am terrible at finding things through search engines, especially with my limited understanding of linux
<bjsnider> also, the extensions can be tricky because they have to be compatible with your version of gnome-shell
<bjsnider> if you have a limited understanding of linux it will be very hard to get done
<yown> Which means having to redo it ever so often with updates?
<yown> Well with 13.4, this will be present as a option in default, newbie friendly?
<bjsnider> it would have to be redone every 6 months
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> because gnome 3.8 won't be there
<bjsnider> 13.10
<yown> There is a gnome 3.8, but it isn't in ubuntu, or compatible with it?
<yown> I mean 13.4
<bjsnider> no, 13.4 will have gnome 3.6
<bjsnider> there are problems integrating 3.8
<yown> and how long do I have to wait for 13.10?
<bjsnider> october
<bjsnider> 10=october
<yown> oye
<yown> OK, so what can I do for DE, so I can update but have things like something akin to that gnome 2.x menu? it doesn't have to be the same, just that principle
<yown> without something really complicated
<bjsnider> if you use mint i guess they'll have cinnamon
<yown> But some have told me that mint is less reliable then ubuntu
<bjsnider> xubuntu has a simple old-style setup
<bjsnider> mint is ubuntu
<bjsnider> 99% of it anyway
<bjsnider> just a different paint job
<yown> But not something I can ask about in the ubuntu channel I am told, and less reliable in some way? Does it keep up perfectly with updates?
<bjsnider> not supported here
<yown> which means...
<yown> ?
<bjsnider> i'm not sure how closely it tracks updates
<bjsnider> why don't you try xubuntu for awhile?
<yown> hmmm, maybe
<bjsnider> just install the xubuntu-desktop package and switch sessions at the login screen
<yown> I have already downloaded the 12.10 ubuntu though, would it be less time for me to install that and switch to XFCE?
<bjsnider> no, not less time i don't think
<yown> bjsnider, are you a developer?
<bjsnider> no, i do a lot of packaging and whatnot
<bjsnider> and badmouthing fedora
<bjsnider> as one naturally does
<yown> So you are positive of all you said bjsnider? Because someone in another channel said that you can put cinnamon on  13.4
<bjsnider> you mean without mint?
<bjsnider> someone might have packaged it in a ppa
<bjsnider> so it might be possible
<yown> and is saying there is a fall back to gnome 2 style bjsnider  (in 13.4)
<yown> I mean without complicated setup
<bjsnider> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/gnome-session-fallback
<bjsnider> that?
<bjsnider> i thought you were still using gnome 2
<bjsnider> that package was intended as disaster planning, not a permanent desktop environment, although some people unfortunately use it as such
<bjsnider> it's like windows safe mode
<jbicha> bjsnider: I haven't tried it but there's now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon
<bjsnider> jbicha, cool, so not a ppa
<yown> bjsnider: Switch sessions?
<bjsnider> that makes it easier on people
<bjsnider> yown, can you expand on that question?
<yown> bjsnider: "just install the xubuntu-desktop package and switch sessions at the login screen" What do you mean about the switching of sessions? And why is it unfortunate for someone to use that gnome fallback as a permanent desktop?
<bjsnider> well, you don;t have to because cinnamon is in 13.4
<yown> Well is it in 12.10?
<bjsnider> no
<yown> stable 13.4 isn't out yet, and I don't want to experiment right now
<bjsnider> you came to the wrong place
<bjsnider> at the login screen look for the sessions button
<yown> well I mean for main system anyway
<bjsnider> it wil give you the list
<bjsnider> it's unfortunate because it's abandoned code that's not supported or maintained and hasn't been for years and so forth and so on
<raymond> I am trying to make my radeon card's power_mode automatically be set to use dynpm at boot.  So I tried writing a UDEV rule, but UDEV seems to be ignoring the rule (or the rule doesn't work and requires debugging):  http://pastebin.com/maxH2DCs
<edakiri> How can one see which X Org server is running? --not which version, but for which chipset.
<edakiri> the /var/log/Xorg.* shows modules for various 'servers' being loaded, and I see indications which suggest which is being used, but I look for something clear and conclusive.
<humanoids> high
<humanoids> why dmesg shows my ssd as connected udma 133?
<humanoids> ata4.00: ATA-8: MKNSSDCR120GB, 504ABBF0, max UDMA/133
<humanoids> its drawring
<edakiri> humanoids: maybe hdparm can help you examine or test UDMA setting.
<humanoids> its udma 133 current active mode
<edakiri> You think it should be faster UDMA setting?
<humanoids> it should be connected with 6gbps
<humanoids> its a sandfnord ssd
<edakiri> Can hdparm probe the available UDMA settings?
<humanoids> yes
<edakiri> Does it show other ones than 133?
<humanoids> yes it shows lower ones
<edakiri> I guess that is what the device is showing. To establish otherwise, you could snoop the traffic. I don't know what tools for that.
<humanoids> snoop the traffic?
<edakiri> In other words, the device can do it faster, but is reporting it can not.
<humanoids> now i do a sequential benchmark to show the controller speed, the disk is capable of 500mb/s write
<edakiri> If it is 133MB/s bus, it should be able to do 500Mb/s.
<humanoids> 133 MB/s should do 500MB/s
<humanoids> lol
<humanoids> 133 Megabytes are 133MB not 500
<humanoids> udma uses megabytes /s not gigabits
<edakiri> humanoids: MB is MegaBytes. Mb is Megabits
<edakiri> so 500Mb is less than 133MB
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ts^^> Hey
<ts^^> quickie question - there used to be 'startup applications' in top menu / system preferences, but it's missing in raring. how on earth i'm supposed to set and edit startup applications nowadays?
<mandoguit> try system settings > administration > startup and shutdown > autostart
<ts^^> .. where is that supposed to be, exactly
<ts^^> i don't have 'administration' item in system settings, and searching for 'start' or 'auto' bring nothing
<mandoguit> well all I can tell you is that is exactly where it is on my system    Kernel: 3.8.0-7-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mandoguit>            Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<mandoguit> are you upto date with your updates?
<ts^^> i don't run kde
<mandoguit> ahh... ok.   have to ask someone else then.
<ts^^> kinda stupid assume non-default desktop for questions unless otherwise mentioned btw
<bazhang> ts^^, all versions are supported here, its not stupid at all
<genii-around> ts^^: #kubuntu+1 forwards here
<mandoguit> ts^^:  try learning some manners
<ts^^> mandoguit: i have manners, and i find giving kde answers for ubuntu questions being bad manners instead.
<bazhang> ts^^, lose the attitude
<ts^^> well, back to the original problem, i assume it's just yet another removed feature, it's just not.. anywhere in any system settings panel :/
<humanoids> whats a banhang?
<vooze> Command to remove unity and all gnome from 13.04 ? :)
<vooze> or just list all packages to need to remove
<BluesKaj>  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde , vooze
<BluesKaj> in 13.04 it may not be so easy tho
<vooze> hmm
<vooze> Is there a big diffrence? It seems its only 10 packages that it cant find, if i have these 10 packages "too much" aka. they have gotten a new name its no problem
<vooze> is that what you mean BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> vooze, if you want to delete gnome/unity the commands on the purekde site need to be edited to replace 12.10 with 13.04 and I'm not sure even that will work successfully due to libs etc not being replaced
<vooze> yeah okay, I will just wait :D
<BluesKaj> you could install kubuntu-desktop and choose either desktop in the login menu ..I did it for a while til I went pure kde '
<Bauer1> I discovered there are issues with video display on RR: in VLC player, video is "choppy" (I hope its the right word, where chunks of the picture show up as huge unprocessed pixels)
<Bauer1> then installed compizconfig-settings-manager, but all I see are checkboxes, not the text near them
<BluesKaj> RR?
<bjsnider> raring ringtail
<Bauer1> Raring Ringtail - 13.04
<bjsnider> right?
<Bauer1> yup :) any idea what to do/try?
<BluesKaj> ok , never seen it referred to as RR before ,  graphics driver , maybe
<bjsnider> does totem work alright?
<Bauer1> bjsnider, same issue, testing using H264 codec file in Matroska container btw
<bjsnider> was it encoded using x264 or is it h264?
<Bauer1> I didnt encode it, unfortunately missing NFO file on this one, sec will try another file.. but it did work properly on windows before
<bjsnider> you can use mediainfo to determine that
<BluesKaj> Bauer1, I assume all videos are acting up ?
<Bauer1> bjsnider, Totem says code is H264, but actually only the first file I tried is "choppy" and it is in Totem, not VLC
<Bauer1> my bad I confused it because Totem is default player, not VLC atm
<Bauer1> in VLC both files I tested look fine
<Bauer1> both are H264 in codec
<Bauer1> BluesKaj, that answers your question - not all video.. and I see still only chcekboxes in Compig Config Settings Manager
<bjsnider> i have trouble playing h264 files in totem here on quantal
<Bauer1> quantal is which version?
<bjsnider> 12.10
<bjsnider> your issue is no different than mine
<bjsnider> if you try a file encoded by x264 i think you'll see it plays fine
<bjsnider> h264 means it probably came from apple or something like that
<Bauer1> hmmm, well I meant to use VLC anyway, question is how to change the filetype default... its not so obvious in linux :)
<Bauer1> found it :)
<Bauer1> do you have the issue I mentioned in CompizConfig SEttings Manager in 13.04?
<bjsnider> i don't use unity, so no need for anything to do with compiz
<BluesKaj> yeah VLC is my default video player , it's so reliable , plays practically everything
<BluesKaj> yeah , KDE here, no compiz issues to worry about
<Bauer1> well, overall I am pleased with GTK..  my last 2 major problems are that I cant get Evolution to work with our Exchange 2010 emails, and I cant start Juniper's VPN for some reason even though I followed all the special installation instructions for 64bit Ubuntu
<Bauer1> we tested at work on 12.04, same issue.. cant start the VPN - the window either wont launch, or will open for a split sec and disappear
<Bauer1> while java -version looks good, but java test on Chrome crashes the test tab
<Bauer1> and works on Firefox - but the VPN window disappears so fast I cant tell what happend
<bjsnider> i think thunderbird works with exchange
<Bauer1> you sure? I actually read a comparison, buttom line was that Evolution supports Exchange, while Thunderbird was better at overall integration or something else which didnt matter to me
<bjsnider> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqU7ZZPo9Og
<bjsnider> there's a video on connecting exchange and evolution
<Bauer1> thanks bjsnider , hmm that Exchange MAPI Server Type is not showing up for me even though the second package is installed, closest I have is Exchange Web Services...
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-27
<elky> Hrm, when choosing the "Download updates while installing" option in the installer, the installer seems to be taking an eternity to progress past that screen.
<tix> mysql 5.6 isn't going to be in 13.04? wtf?
<tix> also, why isn't 13.04 going to use wayland yet?
<Tribaal> tix: 5.6 was release after debian import freeze - it didn't make the cut.
<magn3ts> PPA?
<magn3ts> also, is KDE 4.11 going to slip into 13.04?
<magn3ts> I keep longing for rolling release. I wish the rumors were more true.
<elky> hrm, what are these glowing orange blobs with arrows that i keep seeming to make appear around windows, and how is it i'm doing that?
<taneli> where did my workspaces go?
<taneli> just upgraded
<taneli> from 12.10
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<sebsebseb> hi jbicha
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> testing out this new fangled "create disk image" feature found in the Disks utility of 13.04
<tix> when is wayland going to replace x.org?!?!
<tix> not in 13.04 apparently
<bjsnider> tix, did you really need 2 exclamation points and 2 question marks?
<roasted> imo 3 is needed
<roasted> I'm on my 7th attempt of installing 13.04. It keeps locking up where it asks about downloading updates while installing.
<roasted> Tried every USB port and 2 flash drives.
<roasted> oh my. md5's don't match.
<roasted> unless they've changed the daily image iso in the last 5 hours
<roasted> So I'm on my 3rd flash drive, 2nd ISO, MD5's match, etc., but I CANNOT complete the installation of 13.04 on my desktop. It hangs at the download updates/install third party software screen.
<roasted> So... I unplugged all HDD's except the one I want to install to, and even still it's failing.
<roasted> How does one install Ubuntu 13.04?
<sebsebseb> roasted: by following the installer I guess? :d
<roasted> sebsebseb: just figured it out on this bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<roasted> had to run sudo swapoff -a first
<sebsebseb> roasted: ok so not quiteg so simple as  running the installer I guess then, heh heh
<roasted> sebsebseb: nope :(
<roasted> I certainly hope that's fixed for the final release, but there's somet ime yet I suppose
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-28
<roasted> Hm, empathy seems to be h8n
<NorCalDan> good Eve
<NorCalDan> Just finished installing Raring 13.04 on a MBP, flawless.  No more vm's for me, time to move in fulltime
<roasted> Where's my split view in Nautilus? :(
<roasted> Are any of you guys having lockups when transferring 2+ GB of files across the network?
<roasted> My connection times out whenever I push at least 2.2GB of data. It messes everything upt o the point that I have to restart.
<SwedeMike> dmesg output? what hardware is this? have you tried doing rmmod and modprobe back the network driver?
<roasted> I have not. I'm doing this with my laptop right now to the same server (laptop and desktop are fresh 13.04 installs today)
<roasted> in a minute here I'll be able to see if it's consistent across entirely different hardware.
<roasted> yep - same thing happens on laptop
<roasted> connection timed out
<roasted> happens over samba or rsync/ssh
<roasted> is the only way to report bugs using ubuntu-bug?
<SwedeMike> I'd imagine you can report it in launchpad as well.
<roasted> I tried, but it only went up to 12.10. I found a 13.04 launchpad link but there's no place to create new bugs like before.
<roasted> What would I file it against if I used ubuntu-bug?
<roasted> nautilus wouldn't be applicable since it does it under rsync/ssh as well...
<SwedeMike> against the kernel I'd imagine.
<SwedeMike> well, after this happens, can you initiate any further network connectivity?
<roasted> no, nothing
<SwedeMike> again, dmesg output?
<roasted> pings are gone, etc.
<roasted> I'll get my laptop- it's still hung up, sec.
<roasted> actually my laptop is working again
<SwedeMike> if it's indeed the network driver that causes this (should hopefully be seen in dmesg), then I guess you log it against the kernel.
<roasted> well, I'm not sure. we're talking wired desktop vs wireless laptop that the issue came up.
<roasted> I got a slew of DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space errors in dmesg on my desktop.
<roasted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5572620/
<roasted> this ubuntu-bug thing is useless
<roasted> there are no parameters for which network file transfers fits under
<roasted> I'm glad reporting bugs is so easy. <_<
<SwedeMike> roasted: report it against the kernel.
<SwedeMike> the kernel package.
<roasted> the kernel package, as in, ubuntu-bug kernel?
<SwedeMike> I have to admit I have no idea how ubuntu-bug works...
<roasted> I have no idea what to file it against. But I'm all rigth now. I just picked a bogus package, thinking I'd at least throw it on the table and it can be refiltereda ccordingly. But now that I'm filing it, I have the option to retitle it "I don't know"
<SwedeMike> I've always done bug reporting in launchpad.
<roasted> I find it unbelievably frustrating it's this difficult to file a freakin bug.
<roasted> But it's okay, like I said I finally got to the point where I can file it under a general pool and they can filter it accordingly.
<roasted> I need to be at work in 5 hours so I hardly care at this point. :P
<SwedeMike> $ ubuntu-bug --help
<SwedeMike> Usage: ubuntu-bug [options] [symptom|pid|package|program path|.apport/.crash file]
<roasted> thanks, but it's too late :P
<roasted> next time
<SwedeMike> so ubuntu-bug <package> seems like it should work?
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> but what package
<roasted> I have no idea what to put for the package
<SwedeMike> "sudo dpkg --list | grep -i linux-image" will show linux kernel packages.
<SwedeMike> uname -a will show your current running version
<roasted> thanks
<roasted> it's all good tho - filed.
<roasted> looks like it went under gnome-control center even tho I said to put it under I don't know
<roasted> whatever. Make it difficult to submit a bug and you'll get bugs floating under the wrong categories.
<roasted> at least it's on the radar now.
<deavelleye> Hey guys. How's everyone doing? I was wondering if you could help me. I just upgraded to Kubuntu 13.0 and since the upgrade I've had a constant issue with my microphone on skype. => Crackling/Distorsed sound Input&Output wise that I cannot seem to make it go away only after closing and reopening the program several times. Without altering any settings it comes back after a restart. Any clues or ideas on what it might be? My guess would be
<deavelleye> pulseaudio, but what exactly? the codec? I've made some research on the issue, but nothing yet.
<frank_> skype stopped after an upgrade. any way to fix it?
<ybon> same problem here :/
<ypwong> anyone has the missing bluetooth-applet problem on raring? I run bluetooth-applet manually but it still not showing up
<eagles0513875_> hey guys is there a way i can set my windows key on my keyboard to open the k menu in kde
<Guest89798> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing is very outdated
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mortal> I can not find mkfs.ntfs in raring
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BluesKaj> mortal, ^
<BluesKaj> mortal, are you trying to format a partition to ntfs ?
<mortal> yes
<mortal> ntfs-3g is installed but no mkfs.ntfs present
<jpds> mortal: Well, something's weird.
<jpds> mortal: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search mkfs.ntfs
<BluesKaj> mortal, just use a partition manager like gparted
<BluesKaj> there's no such app in the repos as mkfs.ntfs
<BluesKaj> mortal,  run the command, man mkntfs
<BluesKaj> the man will show the options
<BluesKaj> or go here , http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkfs.ntfs
<ikonia> BluesKaj: do you trust mkntfs ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, dunno never used it , but mortal obviously does
<BluesKaj> ikonia, have you used it ?
<ikonia> only in testing and it didn't great a solid file system when windows checked it
<ikonia> had to run a check disk and defrag on it
<BluesKaj> ok thanks for the info ikonia, I prefer gparted anyway livecd , even the partition manager on kubuntu let me down a couple of times when trying to resize and format partitions
<mortal> winusb needs mkfs.ntfs
<ikonia> I don't don't believe in making ntfs file systems from outside windows, as it's a reverse engineered process
<mortal> so I symlinked mkntfs to mkfs.ntfs
<BluesKaj> mortal, check ikonia's post above
<ikonia> (that's only my opinion)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I meant the post about checkdisk and defrag
<ikonia> well, that was my one time testing it, and I wan't impressed
<habanany> Is it ok to delete packages from synaptic which are underthe status  local or obsolete , ie linux-headers etc
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> anybody having trouble transferring more than 2 GB of data over the network? Whether it's rsync/ssh, Samba, etc., I get a connection timed out each time.
<roasted> hello!
<dAnjou> hey, i installed the daily today and i'm experiencing very slow and unsteady scrolling in both chromium and firefox (both from official repos). is this a known issue?
<dAnjou> i'm on a thinkpad x220i with an Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<qengho> dAnjou: how's your CPU usage?
<roasted> I just redid my little test here by connecting my 13.04 machine with a 12.04 machine via samba. I pushed 3.2 GB without issue... however on the flip side 2.1 GB-ish was there I was continually having issues at home.
<dAnjou> qengho: there is one process going ham, indeed
<dAnjou> i'll try to copy it
<dAnjou> /usr/bin/X .. something
<dAnjou> /usr/bin/X :2 -background none -verbose -auth /run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-Efg5f9/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<dAnjou> oh yeah, and i'm running gnome-shell and gdm
<qengho> dAnjou: could be the compositing and the code that talks to the video hardware.  Does 12.10 do it too?
<dAnjou> qengho: nope, and i just switched to lightdm and unity. it's gone
<dAnjou> smooth scrolling like never before
<dAnjou> damn
<qengho> Weeeeird.
<dAnjou> let me check out lightdm and gnome-shell
<qengho> Shell should behave pretty well.
<qengho> So should lightdm.
<qengho> :\
<dAnjou> it's gdm
<dAnjou> lightdm and gnome-shell is fine
<qengho> dAnjou: Just for giggles, how about gdm and unity?
<dAnjou> :P
<dAnjou> sure
<dAnjou> although scrolling seems to be damn exhausting for chromium
<dAnjou> and firefox too
<qengho> dAnjou: File a bug report, please.  Probably on ubuntu/+source/gdm .
<dAnjou> what the hell man
<dAnjou> gdm and unity works fine too
<dAnjou> waaat, now it's gone too with gdm and gnome-shell
<dAnjou> but i'll switch back to lightdm. looks better :P
<qengho> dAnjou: See, thoroughness counts for a lot. Like I said, weeeeird.
<roasted> Just pushed 40GB from my 13.04 laptop without issue, but pushing 2.1 GB at home last night... not so much
<roasted> Has anybody else out there used 13.04 to push data to a server of some sort, specifically by ssh/rsync, samba, etc? Any issues with that? I find it strange I'm the only one that ran into it.
<bekks> Works fine here, using ssh/rsync.
<roasted> bekks: what systems were you working with? 13.04 to...?
<roasted> Also, how much data did you push
<roasted> ?
<bekks> roasted: 13.04 to 10.04/12.04/S10 - and I am talking about several GB.
<roasted> more than 2.3 GB ish? (that's where I ran into issues)
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> Far more.
<roasted> That's great to know. I wonder what on earth could have caused my issue I ran into.
<roasted> I pushed that 40GB here from my 13.04 laptop to a 12.04 desktop system with no issues... but this same exact 13.04 laptop to my server at home (ubuntu server 12.04.2) was a no go. Same with my desktop, also 13.04, to the same server.
<bjsnider> jbicha, what's the issue with integrating gnome 3.8? i knew at one point but my brain has turned into mush
<jbicha> GNOME changes a lot of stuff in 6 months and it takes time to integrate with Ubuntu
<jbicha> you're welcome to try the gnome3 and gnome3-staging PPAs if you want to see the current condition but gnome-settings-daemon & gnome-control-center include a bunch of regressions
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-01
<kirk601> i recently did a clean install of 12.10, updated to 13.04 and installed GDM and lightdm and i'm having some odd prolems with programs clsoing on their own. can someone help me troubleshoot?
<kirk601> even the 'ubuntu 12.10 has encountered an internal error' program crashes
<kirk601> certain programs liket he software center only opens for a few seconds then quickly closes with no error message, when i switch back to the deafult window manager however the problems seem to stop
<kirk601> thanks in advance :)
<humanoids> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<Kurdistan> Hi I really hope the idea of rolling release and LTS will be reality. Rolling release that support last point release of every libreoffice would be best instead of supporting every LO release. For beginning of every new LO it is a bit buggy. It shapes well in the last point release of a release.
<ikonia> Kurdistan: why are you posting it in here too
<krux> Software Center the menu is blank i see no categories at all.. it does not matter to me because i don't use the software center but just wanted to let you guys know..does this happen to anybody else ?..
<mibofra> hi
<mibofra> when I use something needs mesa (like compiz for unity), after 2/3 hours if I open another program or window (ex. an indicator) I see al this things as a black window and nothing else
<mibofra> the error it's that (with compiz, but it's the same with all programs need gl rendering) : compiz: ../../../../../src/mesa/swrast/s_renderbuffer.c:588: map_attachment: asserzione "srb->Map" non riuscita.
<mibofra> it's Italian 'cos the default language on my installation of ubutntu is Italian
<mibofra> and, now I don't use the ppa of xorg-edgers
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<humanoids> fascinating, does it run on grillo or berlusconi?
<Tribaal> hi all
<mibofra> humanoids, sure on one of them XD. Now I've to try a strange thing and maybe I'll solve the problem
<myk_robinson> morning, all
<myk_robinson> Anyone been able to successfully create a bootable usb stick with 13.04?
<humanoids> yes
<myk_robinson> little help.. Keeps failing for me using the startup disk creator. Is there a better way to do this from command line?
<humanoids> i don't know i used some mac tool
<myk_robinson> ahhhh.. I have it installed on my laptop (from DVD) but want to make a bootable. I use live linux for diagnostics all the time. Guess I can make it from windows.. Sad that the built in too is not working..
<IdleOne> How do I make firefox know what to do with apt:// links?
<jtaylor> probably how everything is solved in firefox, install a plugin
<IdleOne> yeah, I don't see anything relevant in my searches :/
<jtaylor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<IdleOne> reading, thank you
<IdleOne> wonder why I didn't already have apturl installed
<mandoguit> fwiw, not installed here either    Kernel: 3.8.0-8-generic x86_64 (64 bit)  Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail
<BluesKaj> guess it's not a default apt package on 13.04 and won't be til official release
<yofel> muon/qapt was supposed to handle those. But I think jt didn't yet finish that
<IdleOne> I see, I keep getting no app associated with apt urls but muon is selected in my prefs
<IdleOne> I can no longer play one of my favorite online games now because of flash :/
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, which game ?
<IdleOne> Bingo on facebook
<IdleOne> well, 1 of the millions of bingo games they have.
<BluesKaj> reinstall flash ..some ppl who are having flash probs lately have resolved it a reinstall
<BluesKaj> with a reinstall , that is
<IdleOne> I tried that too
<IdleOne> no love
<BluesKaj> well , one thing I tried that worked here was downloading the the latest adobe flashplayer and adding the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plgins
<BluesKaj> one thing too , i removed the alternativeflash from the mozilla plugins as well and using the libflashplyer.so file in it's place
<BluesKaj> we just had an internet hiccup here , that's the second one in as many days
<IdleOne> I'll give that a shot
<BluesKaj> I see the Bell tech working on a pole up the road
<IdleOne> hah, expect downtime
<IdleOne> they always break something
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, that manual downloading of flash was not necessary. all of that ids done by the flash package
<bjsnider> furthermore, it may have damaged flash for other browsers
<bjsnider> the flash package installs the plugin to a neutral location and sets up alternatives (links) for all browsers
<bjsnider> manually downloading is just,a t best, redundant
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I haven't had any problems wit that method and I use up to 3 different browsers at times ...that methos was a fix for flash when it wasn't working well 64 bit installs and I've used it ever since
<bjsnider> well, if you prefer doing all that extra work, more power to you
<BluesKaj> well , copying a file from an extracted file to a dir really isn't much work ...that alternative flash plugin isn't working on some setups
<bjsnider> what do you mean by "alternative"?
<bjsnider> i was talking about this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+package/adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> it isn't in raring yet, but the quantal version will work fine
<qengho> I anyone else having trouble with pulseaudio?  Does "mplayer" work now that you have pulseaudio 3.0... installed?
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-02
<robru_> qengho, I was having tons of trouble with pulseaudio recently
<robru_> qengho, as in, nothing using pulseaudio could make any noise at all, and there were no error messages.
<qengho> Ubuntu updated from 2.1 to 3.0.
<qengho> I think some clients are not prepared for that.
<robru_> qengho, oddly, I uninstalled it for a while and was just living my life without it, but then I hit issues where only one app could make sound at a time, and that kinda sucked, so I reinstalled it, and now it seems fine.
<qengho> chrome works.  vlc and mplayer do not.
<robru_> qengho, yes, vlc is what I was having trouble with
<qengho> the one-app-at-a-time is the reason pulse was invented.
<robru_> qengho, yeah ;-)
<robru_> qengho, confirmed, vlc is still not working
<qengho> filing a bug report.  Assigning it to you.  ha ha, only serious.
<robru_> qengho, I think I could actually live with one-app-at-a-time, but the problem is that I can't choose which app makes audio at runtime... too annoying to have to quit one app when I want a different one to start making noise ;-)
<robru_> qengho, go ahead... if you want it to stagnate for years ;-)
<qengho> oss, esound, alsa, pulseaudio.  Things are getting better, but slowly.
<mandoguit> just out of curiosity how are you determinining that pulseaudio and vlc aren't working?
<robru_> mandoguit, ... I ran vlc, and it was silent. and the only configuration of VLC that was not silent, had 'ALSA' selected as the audio output.
<robru_> mandoguit, and this was fine a few weeks ago before pulseaudio was updated.
<mandoguit> robru_:    thanks for the reply.     not sure where to check for this though " had 'ALSA' selected as the audio output"    is that in vlc itself or sys config?
<robru_> mandoguit, I'm talking about VLC's preferences. the only way I can make it have any audible output whatsoever is to choose ALSA and make sure no other applications are making noise before launching it.
<mandoguit> robru_:   ok but where in vlc (not really familiar with the preference sections in that program)  thanks
<robru_> mandoguit, it's under Tools->Preferences->Audio
<robru_> mandoguit, you have to select 'ALSA audio output' and then some more options will appear underneath that, make sure it isn't just using the pulseaudio backend to ALSA, because that's also broken
<robru_> qengho, actually it seems that firefox is also broken.
<mandoguit> robru_:   ok thanks... I selected Pulseaudio audio output and then save   started a movie file and the audio works fine
<robru_> mandoguit, did you restart vlc? changes to the audio system only take effect after restarting vlc
<mandoguit> ahhh...no will do then
<bjsnider> qengho, why put mplayer in quotes?
<mandoguit> hmmm...that was interesting.  restart vlc and it immediately barfed.   restarted it again (with pulseaudio set) and it played fine
<mandoguit> just tried another documentary avi file.... vlc started fine and audio is fine too
<mandoguit> I;ve got to scoot for now... will try mplayer later on
<mandoguit> fwiw     VLC media player 2.0.5 Twoflower (revision 2.0.5-0-g1661b7d)  pulseaudio 3.0   Kernel: 3.8.0-8-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mandoguit>            Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail
<mandoguit> thanks for the pointers.... much appreciated.  :)
<bjsnider> robru_, if vlc is silent check the applications tab in the sound menu
<bjsnider> it may be turned off
<robru_> bjsnider, nope, it's maxed there. doesn't help that the 'test audio' button also fails to make any noise! seems pulseaudio itself is thoroughly broken
<bjsnider> robru_, have you got the right output device selected?
<robru_> bjsnider, you mean the only one that there is? yes, it is selected.
<johnjohn101> is there a chanel for the ubuntu phone and tablet?
<jbicha_> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<johnjohn101> thanks.
<johnjohn101> 8 more weeks until 13.04.  I saw ubuntu touch has more Qt stuff for it.  Is that same ability coming to the desktop unity?
<roasted> hello friends
<robru> qengho, actually I rebooted and now stuff seems to be working (both firefox and vlc can play audio through pulseaudio now...) go figure
<humanoids> sokah, his eyes open
<SuperLag> So tell me, guys... on the lists, where the one guy (don't remember his name) proposes the rolling release schedule... he made a comment to the effect that 13.04 is much more stable/reliable than previous pre-release versions. Would you guys agree with that sentiment?
<SuperLag> Okay. Maybe I don't capture it quite the same... here's the actual text: The result is that 13.04 has been as robust a release
<SuperLag> over the last many weeks as 12.10 was when we delivered. We have achieved
<SuperLag> rolling release quality in our development practices, so we can capitalize
<SuperLag> doh
<SuperLag> I'm sorry.
<SuperLag> I thought that would paste as a single line :(
<penguin42> hmm, why does Google say that FF19 can't play HTML5 video - I thought it was in since FF4?
<penguin42> ^google^youtube
<jtaylor> the question is which codec?
<jtaylor> firefox can't to webp, maybe also no webm?
<penguin42> hmm odd, this was one video on youtube, all the others seem fine - I'd assumed that it would be consistent
<vivid> seems to be an issue with java? specifically java windows like minecraft.  but theres been no java updates so im guessing the issue is in the latest push of compiz/unity?
<jtaylor> what kind of issue?
<vivid> http://s14.postimage.org/ps6eyybtt/Screenshot_from_2013_03_02_05_58_40.png
<vivid> also happens with my citrix webviewer crap thing for virtual machines
<vivid> the title bar is rendered...somewhere else
<jtaylor> looks like bug 1110138
<ubottu> bug 1110138 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "Unity: wrong window dimensions / location in Java applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1110138
<jtaylor> or is it new?
<jtaylor> maybe the upload a few days ago regressed something
<vivid> no it looks like the bug to me
<vivid> the package that resolves must still be in the build queue
<jtaylor> not sure I do see the same thing with jdownloader
<jtaylor> I have the "fixed" unity
<jtaylor> never had the old one, only installed yesterday
<vivid> well it says fixed in compiz 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.26-0ubuntu1 but thats not available yet
<jtaylor> I have it installed
<vivid> oh wow, yeah lol
<vivid> 03.01 is what i have
<vivid> certainly is not fixed
<jtaylor> unfotunately I can't install an older on and logout, got a powerpc chroot running and rebuilding that would take 4 hours
<jtaylor> if you have the time try the old package and see if its still the case
<vivid> the one thats supposed to fix it?
<jtaylor> the one before that
<jtaylor> or was it always the case?
<vivid> no this happened very recently
<jtaylor> so the update probably broke it not fixed it
<vivid> i just noticed it yesterday
<vivid> eh, where can i get the older packages?
<jtaylor> good question
<jtaylor> can I upload the screenshot to the bug?
<vivid> oh, yes, but i already did :p
<jtaylor> k good
<jtaylor> I guess you have to build the old package from source to see if it really caused the issue
<jtaylor> are you familiar with how that works?
<vivid> well, the debian method yes, but im not familiar with pulling revisions from bazaar
<vivid> but yeah, i can figure that out
<jtaylor> vivid: download this diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1110138/+merge/147548
<jtaylor> revert it with patch -p0 -R <file
<jtaylor> and build regulary
<jtaylor> the normal apt-get source compiz
<jtaylor> afk 20 min
<vivid> i cant get build-dep right now unfortunately, due to some package conflicts that i assume are in the build queue
<jtaylor> can you restart compiz without logging out?
<jtaylor> it builds for me
<vivid> i dont know. does compiz --replace work for that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vivid> still, libx11-6 is missing its i386 counterpart, so apt-get build-dep fails with broken packages
<jtaylor> strange
<vivid> wants to remove all my i386 stuff
<jtaylor> mk-build-deps -ir worked, but my system is very clean as its a fresh install
<vivid> i guess if i disable raring-proposed that package conflict will disappear
<jtaylor> maybe, but build depdencies often have issues with multiarch
<jtaylor> compiz --replace works
<jtaylor> the patch is the problem
<vivid> the resolving patch?
<vivid> im still building
<vivid> maybe you want to add that to the bug report
<vivid> jtaylor: thanks for the help btw.  time for me to move on to other tasks :p
<jtaylor> oh man I'm a moron
<jtaylor> wanted to put the compiz --replace into the background, with ctrl+z -> bg
<jtaylor> this obviously does not work ._.
<jtaylor> and my terminal with the chroot did not survive the restoring with -CONT :/
<jtaylor> well I was stuck anyay
<ejat> anyone can verify the package need to be removed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579567/
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is the TV mode available on the next ubuntu version ?
<mirak> I mean the one we see when he takes a remote
<jbicha_> ejat: no those shouldn't be removed and we don't recommend that you use -proposed during the development cycle
<jbicha> more specifically, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/2:1.5.0-1ubuntu1 failed to build on i386
<ejat> but im using 64
<yofel> parts of it are only built on i386
<ejat> yofel: noted ..
<ejat> so waiting for someone looks into it right ? or someone already working on it already/
<yofel> dunno, disable -proposed and you should be able to upgrade fine
<yofel> someone will look at it
<ejat> owh okie
<jbicha> ejat: yes, but turn off raring-proposed updates to avoid these problems
<ejat> will do .. thanks
<BluesKaj> pasting errors with a url , without any explanation or context of what ppl are trying to do is becoming annoying
<tekoholic> After upgrade from linux-image-3.8.0-8 to -9, either the ad-hoc mode for several different wlan drivers has been broken, or batman-adv (built in or built 2013.0.0 from src) modules aren't running correctly any longer.  This REBOOTS OpenWRT routers to which this network attaches
<tekoholic> Is this a known issue?
<penguin42> tekoholic: I don't honestly know but either way thay means there is a bug in OpenWRT that needs fixing; but it would be fair to file against ubuntu as well so it's known
<tekoholic> penguin42: Really?  OpenWRT didn't change, nor did the batman-adv modules I regularly use (always build current), just the Ubu kernel...  Where'd ya' say the breakage happened?
<penguin42> tekoholic: Well I say that whatever a nasty client does OpenWRT should never reboot
<penguin42> tekoholic: So however broken Ubuntu may or may not be, OpenWRT shouldn't get too upset
<tekoholic> penguin42: I believe that it's doing so as a result of a kernel panic...  Ubu does the same thing, if it can...
<penguin42> tekoholic: Right, and you shouldn't be able to kernel panic the thing on the other end of your wireless connection
<penguin42> tekoholic: After all that means if someone figures out what causes it in your case then they could do it from any host and go around nuking OpenWRTs for fun and profit
<tekoholic> OK, I guess that's a good darn point...
<tekoholic> Hadn't looked at it like that.
<tekoholic> Is there anything I can do to dig deeper into this issue's cause (on the Ubu side), prior to filing bug or what-not?
<penguin42> I don't know much wireless side
<penguin42> tekoholic: You could go back to 3.8.0-8 and see if it stabilises to see if that's the actual cause
<tekoholic> It DID stabilize
<tekoholic> As well, there is quite a variety of wlan devices in use, so it's gotta' be something they all have in common, such as batman-adv, mac80211, etc
<penguin42> tekoholic: Can you explain that - you mean 3.8.0-9 on any of these machines causes your openwrt to crash?
<tekoholic> That is exactly correct, altho incomplete.  3.8.0-9 with either in-kernel or built from src batman-adv modules, and all wlan dev's in ad-hoc mode
<penguin42> sorry, I don't understand about 'all wlan dev's' - is tis multiple wlan devices connected to one host running 3.8.0-9 or what?
<tekoholic> All worked fine on 3.8.0-8 with 2013.0.0 modules from src
<tekoholic> No, several hosts, each with single wlan device, all ad-hoc / mesh-networked, and an OpenWRT router in the mix as well, as gateway
<penguin42> ok, and did you upgrade one host to 3.8.0-9 or all of them?
<tekoholic> All of them, but I've eliminated all but 1 (all's fine until traffic is passed), and switched which one
<tekoholic> All do the same
<tekoholic> Individually or in concert
<penguin42> so if you take them all back to 3.8.0-8 and then switch one of them to 3.8.0-9 does openwrt nuke?
<tekoholic> Had not tried that, but with just one, I tested 3.8.0-9 (oops) and immediately 3.8.0-8 (worx as expected)...
<penguin42> right, so it's difficult to tell if it's specific to one driver or what
<tekoholic> No, it's NOT.  Same issue on all the wlan devices running the new kernel
<tekoholic> Some atheros, other intel, etc
<tekoholic> Reread above...  I troubleshot down to a single client, then switched clients
<penguin42> I don't understand how you've figured that out if they're all running the 3.8.0-9
<tekoholic> I'm not sure I understand what you're getting at, with that.  What I can say is that all the machines had the same issue with the 3.8.0-9, none of them had it with anything prior, and they've all got diff wlan dev's
<tekoholic> So, its something common between them all, not specific to any one driver (ath9k and such)
<tekoholic> brb
<penguin42> tekoholic: Lets start again; what symptom do you see on the individual machines as opposed to the problem you have with OpenWRT rebooting
<tekoholic> penguin42: The only issue that is apparent on each of the machines is that they will not get an address issued, or if they do, they immediately lose any usable connection due to the immediate router reboot and consequent disassociation
<tekoholic> As yet, I can't even pin it down to bare ad-hoc or batman-adv cause, as I've not tried ad-hoc without batman
<tekoholic> That will require quite a reconfig to test, and I've not yet had the time
<penguin42> I don't see anything in the linux-image-3.8.09 changelog that sounds promising
<tekoholic> Neither did I, altho I honestly didn't have a whole lotta' clue what to be looking for...
<penguin42> well there didn't seem to be anything wireless specific
<tekoholic> OK, so could it be a kernel config that batman-adv expects, or something like that?
<penguin42> dunno anything about batman; but I would have expected the changelog to have mentioned kernel config changes, and I didn't notice any relevant but might have missed something
<tekoholic> penguin42: Here's a bit more info, if useful...  dmesg shows an error "iwlwifi unable to find TIM element in beacon" a coupla times, on one of the machines.  I've not looked at others yet
<penguin42> tekoholic: Probably need to find some wifi person
<zorro-in> hello. i'm on zorin os and while trying to update, it asks for a specific ubuntu cd. i know this is not the channel to be, but since i can't seem to find that iso i was wondering if you could help me. i'm looking for this: CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Alpha i386 (20130211)
<bazhang> check your sources.list zorro-in
<zorro-in> hmm... should have thought of that. thanks bazhang.
<bazhang> zorro-in, then place a # in front of it, and save
<zorro-in> yea i know about that. thanks again.
<ironhalik> is it a good idea to do a dist-upgrade if it want's to remove most of my ia32 libs?
<penguin42> not if you're trying to run some 32 bit stuff
<ironhalik> Dunno if it's inteded or just some dependency issue
<ironhalik> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'dl.google.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<ironhalik> Wicked.
<bekks> ironhalik: Then you just have to wait until they fixed it.
<Allard> hello
<Allard> I can't start Libre Office
<Allard> it won't load
<Allard> is somebody here at all
<Allard> will someone help
<bekks> Allard: 160 people are in here. Be patient.
<Allard> ok
<Allard> at least I know I have to wait
<Allard> still no answer
<bekks> Be more patient.
<bekks> And all your questions already have been answered in #ubuntu
<jtaylor> more specific information would be useful
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-03
<Allard> jtaylor
<Allard> ok
<Allard> more specific
<Allard> is I was using Ubuntu 13.04
<Allard> then I installed NVIDIA drivers
<Allard> and the os didn't load correctly
<Allard> I had to reinstall it
<Allard> and when I did office won't start
<Allard> last time when I uninstalled it and installed it again it worke
<Allard> d
<jtaylor> why won't it start? whats the error?
<Allard> well it shows no error it just does not load
<jtaylor> what happens when you start it from commandline?
<Allard> when I start from terminal
<Allard> ok
<Allard> this is what it is written
<Allard> /usr/bin/libreoffice: 49: cd: can't cd to lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 ���../lib/libreoffice/program
<Allard> /usr/bin/libreoffice: 156: exec: /usr/bin/oosplash: not found
<jtaylor> ���../lib/libreof   whats that?
<Allard> I guess libre office
<Allard> oo
<Allard> this is how it is written
<Allard> I have no idea
<jtaylor> look into the libreoffice file and find out were the question marks are coming from
<jtaylor> whats the ouput of: pwd
<Allard> pwd now is /home/georgi
<Allard> I don't know where that folder is
<bjsnider> it shows those question marks in your terminal?
<Allard> yes
<bjsnider> yeah, right
<Allard> it does
<Allard> I can show you screenshot
<jtaylor> add a set -x to the libreoffice script and see what it does
<Allard> where is this scripy
<Allard> script
<penguin42> doesn't seem to have a /usr/bin/oosplash
<jtaylor> no it doesn't cd into the folder were oosplash is
<Allard> the thing is I have another laptop
<Allard> and it loads there
<Allard> it is with raring too
<penguin42> Allard: Have you ever tried installing libreoffice from libreoffice's site rather than ubuntu's package - or from a ppa?
<Allard> I tried downloading it but it is tar.gz so I couldn't
<bjsnider> jtaylor, i think the can't cd error is to the program folder, which in ubuntu is /usr/lib/libreoffice/program
<bjsnider> Allard, have you got that folder?
<jtaylor> bjsnider: I know, the question is why
<bjsnider> directory i mean
<bjsnider> stop using windows terms
<jtaylor> probably because of the questionmarks in the path
<Allard> I am gonna check
<jtaylor> thus I asked to add the set -x
<Allard> nope
<Allard> no such folder
<bjsnider> try ls a sudo
<bjsnider> as sudo
<Allard> it has lsb
<Allard> ok
<bjsnider> that stuff comes from the package called libreoffice-core. is that package installed?
<Allard> it says it is installed in Software Center
<Allard> through terminal it has folder lib
<bjsnider> dpkg-query -L libreoffice-core
<bjsnider> this is the list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/libreoffice-core/filelist
<bjsnider> if that's not what you see, reinstall the package. remove it first
<Allard> I see it
<Allard> maybe there is something little missing
<bjsnider> you see that l ist?
<bjsnider> but your ls command said the directory didn't exist
<bjsnider> so maybe the permissions are wrong
<Allard> mm
<Allard> maybe
<Allard> do you know what I have to do
<bjsnider> what do you get with sudo ls -lsd /usr/lib/libreoffice
<Allard> ls: error initializing month strings
<Allard> 4 drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 ��� 27 09:35 /usr/lib/libreoffice
<Allard> that is what I got
<bjsnider> question marks instead of the month
<penguin42> some type of locale problem?
<Allard> oh yes
<jtaylor> as I said its a problemn in the script
<Allard> I have it also
<penguin42> bjsnider: Those aren't ? those are some special character
<Allard> yes
<jtaylor> probably a sed line screwing up on unicode
<bjsnider> yeah i know
<Allard> I will restart
<jtaylor> put the set -x and you will stop guessing around
<bjsnider> i'm just describing them quickly
<Allard> ok
<Allard> what was that x again
<Allard> it is the local
<Allard> I installed new language
<Allard> I will try to restart
<jtaylor> no need to restart
<jtaylor> if you reset the locale we might not find the bug
<Allard> how do I reset the local
<Allard> it is on Bulgarian now
<jtaylor> the script is pretty stupid from the looks of it
<jtaylor> uses weird sed to determine a link, instead of using readlink
<Allard> ok
<jtaylor> I'm not surprised that it breaks
<Allard> so what now
<bjsnider> with all of the users they have it's bound to already be an open bug
<jtaylor> not necessarily
<bjsnider> switch locale and the whole thing breaks down
<jtaylor> if its a unicode issue it might be specific to special locale
<jtaylor> only appearing on one special month
<jtaylor> kind of like the libreoffice won't print on tuesday bug :)
<penguin42> hehe yes
<bjsnider> didn't know about that one
<penguin42> bjsnider: Bug 248619
<ubottu> bug 248619 in file (Ubuntu Karmic) "file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file (OOo does not print on Tuesdays)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248619
<bjsnider> i thought they were trying to clean up all of the old sun crap
<penguin42> jtaylor: Yeh that's a dumb script - parsing the output of ls
<jtaylor> Allard: cp /usr/bin/libreoffice /tmp
<jtaylor> Allard: edit /tmp/libreoffice, put set -x on the second line
<jtaylor> run it
<jtaylor> paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Allard> I put x
<jtaylor> set -x
<Allard> how do I get the output
<jtaylor> run it
<jtaylor>  /tmp/libreoffice 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Allard> /tmp/libreoffice 2>&1
<Allard> oops
<Allard> /tmp/libreoffice: 156: exec: /tmp/oosplash: not found
<penguin42> is that all it said?
<Allard> yes
<Allard> I also don't see the date and time
<Allard> it says [Invalid UTF-8]
<Allard> I changed it to english
<bjsnider> put oosplash there too
<Allard> I will restart and try it again
<Allard> brb
<penguin42> Allard: Can you do   /bin/sh -x /tmp/librefoffice 2>&1 | pastebin
<penguin42> it
<jtaylor> thats simpler than editing :)
<Allard> /bin/sh: 0: Can't open /tmp/librefoffice
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> Allard: I mistyped
<penguin42> Allard:   /bin/sh -x /tmp/libreoffice 2>&1 | pastebinit
<bjsnider> i wonder if readlink still works with the locale changed.
<bjsnider> alomst certainly does
<jtaylor> filed bug 1141106
<ubottu> bug 1141106 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "usr/bin/libreoffice script bad symlink following" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1141106
<jtaylor> bjsnider: the issue is not with the filenames
<Allard> + SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING=1
<Allard> + export SAL_ENABLE_FILE_LOCKING
<Allard> + pwd
<Allard> + sd_cwd=/usr/lib
<Allard> + sd_res=/tmp/libreoffice
<Allard> + [ -h /tmp/libreoffice ]
<Allard> + dirname /tmp/libreoffice
<jtaylor> those are in the package and fine utf-8
<Allard> + cd /tmp
<Allard> + pwd
<jtaylor> the problem is the ls -l output
<Allard> + sd_prog=/tmp
<Allard> + cd /usr/lib
<Allard> + [ -e /tmp/ooenv ]
<jtaylor> which contains locale data
<Allard> + GDBTRACECHECK=
<Allard> + STRACECHECK=
<Allard> + VALGRINDCHECK=
<Allard> + checks=
<bjsnider> i guess he doesn't have pastebinit installed
<Allard> + test -n
<Allard> + VALGRINDOPT=
<Allard> + + grepecho -q cc
<Allard>  
<Allard> + PYTHONPATH=/tmp
<Allard> + export PYTHONPATH
<Allard> + uname -s
<Allard> + [ -n  ]
<Allard> + [ -n  -a -z  ]
<Allard> + exec /tmp/oosplash
<penguin42> bjsnider: I guess not
<Allard> /tmp/libreoffice: 156: exec: /tmp/oosplash: not found
<jtaylor> ops
<penguin42> we need an evil locale for testing this type of stuff
<jtaylor> usr/bin/libreoffice is
<jtaylor> so it does not go in the right codepath
<bjsnider> penguin42, you could change your locale to bulgarian
<penguin42> bjsnider: I meant generally; something where every month/day/etc has a quote like char in etc
<jtaylor> well I got to go, if you figure out more add it to bug 1141106
<ubottu> bug 1141106 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "usr/bin/libreoffice script bad symlink following" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1141106
<jtaylor> or just wait for them to fix it
<jtaylor> is probably simpler as the issue is clear
<penguin42> Allard: What's the locale caled for bulgarian (echo $LANG)
<Allard> I don't know
<bjsnider> run that command
<bjsnider> echo $LANG
<Allard> I am with English now and it says: echo $LANG
<Allard> oops
<Allard> en_US.UTF-8
<penguin42> right, but yeh that won't help me because I know that one
<penguin42> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=373265&p=2730302 looks similar
<bjsnider> what's the command to show all installed locales?
<Allard> I have no idea
<penguin42> locale -a
<Allard> bg_BG
<Allard> bg_BG.cp1251
<Allard> bg_BG.utf8
<penguin42> thanks
<bjsnider> Allard, one more before you restart
<Allard> ok
<bjsnider> i know it will work, but anyway: readlink /usr/bin/libreoffice
<Allard> ../lib/libreoffice/program/soffice
<Allard> this is the output of that
<bjsnider> perfect
<bjsnider> that's all they needed
<bjsnider> ok, you can restart
<Allard> ok
<bjsnider> so instead of that, they did ls|sed whatever
<bjsnider> they're overachievers to be sure
<penguin42> bjsnider: It's possible they were trying to make it work on some non-linux?
 * penguin42 wonders if the date on the symlink depends on the installation date
<bjsnider> yeah, but then you do if/else and use the best practices on whatever that is
<bjsnider> or better yet, build the script based on your platform, leave out the unnecessary parts
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> libreoffice starts on my raring box with LANG=bg_BG.utf8
<bjsnider> does ls work?
<penguin42> yes, I see lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 фев 19 04:27 /usr/bin/libreoffice -> ../lib/libreoffice/program/soffice
<bjsnider> that's the difference
<penguin42> I don't know what you see but I see 3 cyrilic(?) chars for the month
<jtaylor> penguin42: you got some valid unicode in there, Allard did not
<Allard> it worked now
<Allard> it started
<Allard> with English as local
<jtaylor> really gone now :) (still wanted to check debian)
<Allard> ok
<bjsnider> so readlink doesn't use ls?
<penguin42> Allard: Do you know which Locale you were using - the utf8 bulgarian or the none-utf-8 version?
<Allard> I have no idea
<penguin42> It would be good to know what echo $LANG said in that setup
<Allard> it said what I wrote
<Allard> even with bulgarian as locale it said the same thing
<bjsnider> penguin42, try with bg_BG
<penguin42> bjsnider: I don't have it, locale -a is only listing the utf8 version
<bjsnider> i wonder where the hell he got it
<Allard> I installed language
<Allard> then applied it
<penguin42> how?
<Allard> fron system settings
<Allard> language support
<Allard> button " Install/Remove Languages"
<Allard> then applied it
<Allard> I still have it installed
<Allard> but I am using english as applied
<bjsnider> penguin42, how did you install it?
<penguin42> bjsnider: I installed language-pack-bg-base
<Allard> I guess that is it
<Allard> also
<Allard> does somebody know how to fix the blackscreen except with     ACPI_OSI=LINUX in /etc/default/grub
<Allard> I thought it might be fixed by now
<Allard> I am going for a cigarette if anyone has an answer I will read it when I come in 3,4 mins
<penguin42> phew
<Allard> no answer
<Allard> does somebody know
<penguin42> Allard: blankscreen at boot is often hardware dependent
<Allard> yes but it gets fixed with acpi_osi
<penguin42> yeh, broken firmware - how it's broken is hardware dependent
<Allard> so it might work if something is done or am I wrong
<Allard> firmware of the laptop?
<penguin42> yeh
<Allard> so the laptop is broken
<penguin42> just buggy
<penguin42> what model?
<Allard> can I fix it somehow
<Allard> mm
<Allard> Acer Aspire
<Allard> I am gonna check the number
<Allard> 5732z
<Allard> it works well on 5738z
<Allard> I am waiting
<penguin42> Allard: Report it as a bug, they can do work arounds in the kernel/grub/etc for it
<Allard> how do I report it
<Allard> are you there
<penguin42> use ubuntu-bug
<Allard> can you write the whole line
<Allard> I am really not that good
<penguin42> when exactly is the screen blank?
<Allard> it goes black upon start
<Allard> I have to click the backlight buttons /Fn+Arrow/
<Allard> to light up
<Allard> but only after I have edited /etc/default/grub
<Allard> otherwise I have to install ubuntu with acpi off
<Allard> when the install loads I click SHIFT then select acpi off and it loads
<bjsnider> penguin42, readlink appears to be available on solaris and bsd
<penguin42> I'd try   ubuntu-bug   linux   I think if it's hitting api
<penguin42> c
<penguin42> right, it's 2:20am here - bedtime!
<zAo^> I had a memory leak of some sort (cannot fork) and restarted the machine. Is there a way to trace the problem?
<penguin42> after you restarted? Difficult - if you're lucky there may be something in one of the logs in /var/log
<zAo^> penguin42: thanks dmesg.0 doesnt show anything strange
<zAo^> penguin42: does this ring any bell to you? Out of memory: Kill process 25762 (display.im6) score 920 or sacrifice child
<penguin42> zAo^: I'm not sure what the im6 was - but I'd bet you were displaying a *HUGE* image?
<zAo^> I was displaying a 5MB PDF
<penguin42> did you zoom right in or something?
<zAo^> nope; just displayed the first page
<penguin42> huh
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> ahh, good strong coffee, ..Hi penguin42
<penguin42> haha
<roasted_> HELLO!
<roasted_> Is there any sort of projection on the kernel 13.04 will ship with? Or will that be up in the air until closer to release?
<bekks> It will be a 3.8 kernel.
<roasted_> I'm curious about the .2, .3, etc.
<roasted_> mostly because I ran into a show-stopping bug
<penguin42> roasted_: Do you know that's fixed in an upstream kernel?
<roasted_> penguin42: the bug report ended with this - Queued for stable, but doesn't look like it made it for 3.8.2.
<roasted_> Please include said patch
<penguin42> I think generally they tend to follow the current point releases so I'd expect it to land
<roasted_> It was just a bummer to have to put 12.04 back on so I can transfer more than 2GB of data. :P
<roasted_> I'd hate for 13.04 to land and this be the reason I can't really use it
<penguin42> which bug?
<roasted_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1132477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132477 in linux (Ubuntu) "DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for xx bytes at device [AR8151 network]" [High,Confirmed]
<penguin42> oh that one, yeh I was watching that
<roasted_> penguin42: basically transferring 2GB of data, doesn't matter how, cuases my system to go into a hard lockup, requiring a reboot.
<roasted_> samba, rsync/ssh, doesn't matter.
<penguin42> yeh, I remember the discussion from yesterday
<penguin42> roasted_: I've marked it as triaged anyway, I think that should land fairly soon upstream and bubble down; if it doesn't it's in a good position for someone to take just that patch
<roasted_> penguin42: that's good to know.
<roasted_> I do find it itneresting that I ran into it on my laptop, but today I'm not seeing it anymore...
<roasted_> but my desktop is the big one that does it 100% of the time, hence my interest in the bug.
<BluesKaj> roasted_, by what means are youtransferring files , over a network or ?
<roasted_> BluesKaj: I have a file server that I keep everything on. This is when I noticed the issue.
<roasted_> BluesKaj: some people reported this issue coming up after a certain amount of time... expedited by youtube usage.
<roasted_> BluesKaj: leads me to believe it's network-anything related, not just LAN based file transfers with smb/rsync/ssh/etc.
<penguin42> roasted_: Yeh that just looks like a network driver screwup
<roasted_> penguin42: but it hits more than 1 driver - no? I have wildly different hardware in my desktop vs laptop and I saw it in both places (although my laptop is working today...)
<BluesKaj> roasted_, ok , thanks for the info ...my other linuxbox crapped out (mobo) died , so was hoping it wouldn't affect a transfer to an outboard drive on the same pc
<BluesKaj> in other words I'm not using ssh atm
<roasted_> BluesKaj: I had trouble getting 13.04 to acknowledge my USB drive to even try that. Meanwhile, on 12.04 it worked.
<penguin42> roasted_: My reading of the patch someone linked was that it was stuff that used the atl1c driver, so I guess a few different cards do
<roasted_> but I didn't give it enough troubleshooting time to figure anymore out about that.
<roasted_> penguin42: ah okay. I understand that the atl1c driver can hit different cards... it's just comparing wireless laptop vs wired desktop... I wonder how on earth I saw it happen.
<penguin42> roasted_: I don't know enough about the driver to know which stuff uses it
<alankila> a question regarding unity. Does it support zeroconf in any way?
<alankila> like, generate possible action completions from network services published by other machines?
<alankila> for instance, imagine that I have a zeroconf service that declares availability of an anonymous fileshare. What would I have to install to avoid having to type anything yet be able to mount it?
<alankila> on OS X, all that stuff appears automatically in Finder, so something like that is what I'm looking for
<Ripper003> Trying out raring on my mac but my wireless won't auto connect? I have to go into network manager and tell it to connect to my network
<alankila> works for me, but don't know why you would see that behavior.
<alankila> I have a broadcom wireless chip on it, bcm43224
<Ripper003> alankila: I know it's most odd, the drivers in mpodroid ppa work fine but I think it's a kernel bug
<Ripper003> It was fine under quantal and then I installed 3.8 kernel and it started doing it
<Ripper003> that's why I installed pre-release 13.04 to see if it was the kernel being used or my settings
<alankila> the only thing on the mac that doesn't work for me are the brightness keys. The display brightness becomes unadjustable after the first resume from suspend
<Ripper003> ooh...that's interesting...tried to run apt-get reinstall firmware-b43-installer and it says 'unsupported device 14e4:4331'
<Ripper003> maybe it's classed as legacy now?
<alankila> I am unable to say. I use the "wl" driver for my 43224, and that's all I know.
<Ripper003> it clearly is supported...I'm using the wifi right now xD
<Ripper003> odd...reckon it's worth filing a bug?
<penguin42> Ripper003: If it doesn't work correctly file a bug!
<Ripper003> :D
<Ripper003> now to actually find where to 'report a bug' seeing as the link to click on launchpad doesn't work
<penguin42> Ripper003: Just run ubuntu-bug in a terminal
<Ripper003> and specify the package too
<Ripper003> penguin42: how do you tell launhpad it also affects 12.10 or does it not matter?
<Ripper003> actually nvm, it doesn't affect quantal since the kernel version doesn't ship
<penguin42> Ripper003: Just add it as  a comment
<penguin42> Ripper003: Once someone tracks down the problem they can mark it also needing a fix in other versions
<Ripper003> penguin42: fair enough, it's in the description anyway
<d1zzYLuLz> has anybody had issues with their laptops not waking up from suspend in 13.04?
<rymate1234> so uh
<rymate1234> small problem with 13.04
<rymate1234> http://i.imgur.com/W9eXooO.png
<rymate1234> hao do I maximise window
<rymate1234> nvm fixed
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> small bug
<rymate1234> how do I get pulseaudio to output to a usb soundcard?
<rymate1234> running 13.04
<rymate1234> it used to work, but it doesn't on 13.04
<ivali> Ubuntu 13.04 freezes after 5 mins of idle. *completely freeze*
<ivali> How can I debug this?
<ivali> even the mouse/clock freezes
<IonPainter> Hi, after last dist-upgrade on raring, can't install any 32 bit application i.e. wine, skype, teamviewer. dependencies are broken. how can i fix it? :)
<ivali> IonPainter, apt-get install ia32-libs
<ari-_-e> does anybody know the people that run this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ website?
<IonPainter> ivali: ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ari-_-e> the program that it provides has 13.04 as an option
<IonPainter> try to install the multiarch oart
<IonPainter> gives me 2 pages broken dependencies
<IonPainter> http://pastebin.com/FXEfWdhS
<ivali> "apt-get update" doesn't fix it?
<IonPainter> no
<ivali> apt-get update --fix-missing
<mandoguit> sudo apt-get install -f
<IonPainter> ivali: did just a normal update, nothing unusual
<IonPainter> mandoguit: did nothing, 0 to install 0 to remove 0 to upgrade
<IonPainter> it just broke after dist-upgrade yesterday :(
<mandoguit> IonPainter:   try looking in Synaptics broken filter section to see if it mentions anything maybe then?
<mandoguit> IonPainter:   you could also try accessing the grub menu on boot to boot a previous kernel to see if a new kernel update is causing the problem.    hold down the shift key while booting to bring up the grub menu
<IonPainter> mandoguit: 0 broken pakages
<IonPainter> mandoguit: i do not think this is kernel issue
<IonPainter> how can i find out whick package broke?
<yofel> you could try to use aptitude to install it, that usually has more meaningful error messages
<IonPainter> fixed it
<ivali> how?
<IonPainter> hat to downgrade libx11-xcb and libx11-6
<IonPainter> had
<IonPainter> from proposed to raring
<IonPainter> thanks for the help bye
 * alex_mayorga did "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<alex_mayorga> I hope bug 551668 would be fixed in raring =)
<ubottu> bug 551668 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 don't modify brightness on Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551668
<smallfoot-> where is all the transparency?
<smallfoot-> i see no release notes
<jtaylor> release notes for what?
<alex_mayorga> smallfoot-: I believe there are no release notes until the 1st beta
<arand> smallfoot-: the transparency is in "apt-get changelog" ;)
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> raring even have betas?
<smallfoot-> quantal and earlier has release notes for alphas
<smallfoot-> raring feels more closed and less transparent
<alex_mayorga> smallfoot-: I think this explains https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-December/000998.html
<smallfoot-> alex_mayorga, that post is not very informative, doesn't mention much of whats new, i think ubuntu is losing transparency
<rymate1234> uh
<rymate1234> http://i.imgur.com/YcTOm9A.png
<rymate1234> good job firefox
<smallfoot-> xkcd :D
<end_guy> Is Skype still availible on 13.04?
<PaulW2U> end_guy: yes, it's in the partner repository
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-24
<pietro10> Beldar: it's a panel notification
<Stanley00> I have just upgrade to Trusty yesterday, works great!!! :D
<nikolam> Anyone you know actually using this to get rid of this 'companion code' in compilers you use: http://www.dwheeler.com/trusting-trust/ ?
<rick_h> anyone able to help me narrow down where I can look to file a bug in getting 14.04 running on a 2013 air? http://askubuntu.com/questions/425267/issue-booting-14-04-on-macbook-air
<rick_h> the boot issue has me puzzled as things seem to just stop for no reason.
<rick_h> it looks like the various "blank screen" issues around drivers (this is intel) and such but I'm not able to see tht in the kernel start process
<rick_h> https://www.dropbox.com/s/behviox991o01o1/2014-02-23%2016.15.15.jpg is the 'halt' point right at "Booting SMP configuration"
<Fudge> errors install accersizer http://paste.ubuntu.com/6985761/
<AussieDownUnder> Sixaxis in 14.04? Would any of the things off this page work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<AussieDownUnder> Was thinking of trying this one. http://qtsixa.sourceforge.net/
<Wnt> I'm having problems installing Skype on a 64 bit Trusty machine. Output of "apt-get install skype" and "apt-get install skype-bin" and some other commands at: http://upload.egarden.fi/apt-get_install_skype_failed.txt Has someone seen similar problems? Why cannot the libc6:i386 package be installed?
<Beldar> Wnt, doing this in a rooted terminal is a bad habit you should be using sudo
<Wnt> Beldar: OK
<Wnt> Any thoughts about the actual issue here?
<Beldar> Wnt, Not really, I never use skype and this is a development, if I needed it I would use a release is all.
<Beldar> Wnt, skype would be in the partners repo I believe, have you checked the source.list for any repos closed, from a web search I do see libc6:i386 listed for trusty.
<Wnt> the main cause of the problem seems to be that installing libc6:i386 would remove 1881 packages from my system
<Wnt> maybe the multiarch support is somehow messed up on my system?
<Beldar> Wnt, If you run a apt-get update and upgrade do you show broken or held packages?
<Wnt> Beldar: no held packages: http://upload.egarden.fi/apt-get_upgrade_and_held_packages.txt
<Wnt> and I just ran apt-get update before those commands
<Beldar> just curious if it was associated with the skype
<Beldar> Personally I always run the developments and find some things wont install I have on a release. I just let it go it is not my main OS and find upon release most are available.
<Beldar> with so many independent coders working on so many apps it seems reasonable to me to just let them catch up, I have rarely found it to be other than that.
<Beldar> for*
<soee_> any idea when this might be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1283353 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283353 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "System ends with black screen after latest update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<damascene> Hi, my home is getting full and the sum of file sizes are only half of it's space
<damascene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6986174/
<damascene> /home/user/.Private   16G   15G  231M  99% /home/user
<Stanley00> damascene: I saw a encrypt folder that take up as much as your home. Don't know if it's the cause
<damascene> Stanley00, that is the problem I guess. but the question is why. I saw similar things on ubuntu forums with no answer
<Stanley00> may be you chose to encrypt your home folder when install ubuntu?
<TJ-> damascene: That is entirely correct and to be expected, your unencrypted 'view' of your $HOME is the exact same files as /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/
<TJ-> damascene: However, 'du' doesn't understand overlay file-systems so it doesn't know that those two "6.9G" entries are for the same files, so it adds them together. In fact, /home/ is using 6.9G total
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<SuperLag> awesome :)
<SuperLag> pretty nasty compiz crash on the latest daily build :)
<SuperLag> If I can get into it long enough, to dig into why it's happening, I'll file a bug. But the UI is crashing when trying to do just about anything
<SuperLag> and this is a fresh download and install in a VM
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6986805/
<SuperLag> I think the relevant parts start around line 1766
<SuperLag> I thought, perhaps, it was a matter of not allocating enough RAM to the VM. I started with 2GB, and increased it to 8GB. Same crash occurs.
<BluesKaj> Kwin has some issues with crashes and X as well
<SuperLag> It's interesting how two states can be so different... like if you already had Trusty installed, and updated from that... it might work fine. But if you just did a fresh download and install from a daily, it's completely different.
<BluesKaj> well, already have it installed and the recent upgrades seemed to cause these issues
<BluesKaj> the features freeze timing was a bit off
<jack> glebihan: are you mr. hexchat?
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-25
<bai> I recently upgraded to Trusty and now if I middle-click-drag in applications, it's sending mousewheel events instead of just acting like a mouse is supposed to.  anyone know how to revert to the previous behavior?
<bai> well, I found out how to manually disable it, xinput set-prop 'TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint' 'Evdev Wheel Emulation' 0
<bai> $20 says that won't keep across reboots though
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<asad2005> How do i disable evolution reminder alarm sound, i seem to have this alarm from yesterday only after i did an update with partial upgrade
<asad2005> When i go to system sound i saw a flashing application trigerring the sound with name libcanberra? What is this and how can i trace the fault
<roasted> is there a way to see what software will be in the 14.04 repos?
<Meerkat> roasted, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ for what is currently in
<Meerkat> There's a mailing list for package updates as well
<Meerkat> but it is mostly minor tweaks in those emails
<BluesKaj> how can an update/upgrade remove a device from the efi/bios ?, but better still how to restore the device/cdrom back to the boot sequence list ?
<pietro10> Hi. Will this bugfix be applied to the 14.04 packages in time for release, or is it too late for that and I will have to wait for 14.10?
<pietro10> http://commits.kde.org/kde-workspace/170f7b9aaeda32422e0df79e9963dbaabf0c31ee
<pietro10> (this is a bug I reported a month ago or so)
<Beldar> pietro10, No one here knows when bugs will be fixed.
<pietro10> ok, thanks anyway
<pietro10> though I was wondering if it was still in time to be applied for the 14.04 release or not
<Beldar> no prob, hope it addressed though.
<Beldar> is*
<pietro10> I can wait however long it takes for the bug to be applied; hopefully it is =P
<genii> pietro10: If it's not already in before feature freeze, I'm sure it will be in an update shortly after official release
<pietro10> ok, thanks
<rohan> same question for my bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331423
<ubottu> KDE bug 331423 in applet "No icon for wifi + openconnect vpn in plasma-nm" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rohan> i am sure the packages will be refreshed, right?
<rohan> or at least can the patch be picked up in plasma-nm
<Rovanion> I'm having this issue where mouse clicks aren't always registered, though I haven't yet been able to find a reliable way to reproduce it. Does anyone else know of this?
<Beldar> Rovanion, Do you have another mouse to use as a control?
<Rovanion> Beldar: I could try with one to see if it acts the same.
<Rovanion> Well report back tomorrow perhaps
<Beldar> cool, that would be my first test
<Beldar> or a live cd
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-26
<mrdeb> hi is openbox a lot different in 1404 vs 1204
<mrdeb> worth upgrading or not, or is it only unity that is shiny .thanks
<rww> !info openbox saucy
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-3 (saucy), package size 318 kB, installed size 1449 kB
<rww> !info openbox trusty
<mrdeb> hi
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6 (trusty), package size 250 kB, installed size 1426 kB
<rww> mrdeb: no, it's not a lot different
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> so stay on 1204 to 2017, is that it
<mrdeb> and then go to 1604
<rww> I'd upgrade to 14.04, but it's your choice *shrug*
<rww> (once it's released, which is not yet)
<mrdeb> ok homie
<AussieDownUnder> xubuntu 14.04, not sure if this is a problem or meant to happen, but for me it's being a pain. I drag & drop albums into VLC to listen to them , when I've put one album in & go to put another it won't drag the file but rather want to highlight things, I worked out I can hold down the mouse for long before dragging to then be able to hold & drag it. Seems a bit anal to me.
<Beldar> AussieDownUnder, So your saying vlc is sentient, or your wants are the representation?  ;)
<AussieDownUnder> beldar, It's a folder thing, when I'm looking in my music folder on my hard drive & want to click on an album folder to drag it into an already open vlc, sometimes when I'm in my hard drives folders it just tries to make my only highlight things not drag. Does that make sense?
<Beldar> AussieDownUnder, I've not really figured out how to get vlc to have a play list per say, I use it primarily for radio and videos is all.
<Beldar> AussieDownUnder, I just tried this with no problem, vlc version 2.0.10
<AussieDownUnder> beldar, it's not vlc that's the problem, I'm talking about xubuntu's file managment I guess, when I'm looking at folders from the o/s not vlc.
<AussieDownUnder> beldar, I have no problem playing albums with vlc, vlc is not the problem.
<Beldar> ah my mistake
<habanany> ubuntu  brainstorm is closed  ?
<rww> habanany: yes
<soee> some more info posted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1283353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283353 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "System ends with black screen after latest update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<susundberg> Hu, i think i reported duplicate before, at my case it was problem that the nvidia prime overwrote the default login manager setting
<susundberg> soee: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1267442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267442 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Install nvidia-331 on X/K/Lubuntu results in unbootable machine" [High,Fix released]
<soee> susundberg: in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<susundberg> Yeah, i think i fixed the file, but you should be ok just by moving it to say /root/ (e.g. deleting, but with backup ;)
<susundberg> i mean, that specific nvidia-prime version had bug that it created that file with bad settings if the file didn't existis
<soee> susundberg: did you modified lightdm.conf ?
<susundberg> soee: yeah, i think i edited there to be proper login manager (i was using kubuntu), but i guess you can just remove the file (==copy it to other location)
<soee> susundberg: nah it some deeper problem
<Fudge> are dailies still building?
<susundberg> soee: good luck with debugging ..
<dav> Quick question, if XYZ-proposed is where packages go before going into XYZ, why is there a trusty-proposed given that trusty isn't yet stable anyway?
<geser> it's easier to also generate the -proposed, -updates, -security etc. when a new release gets created on LP even when they aren't used yet
<geser> and trusty-proposed is used as a staging area for newly build packages before they get moved to trusty till the release (trusty-proposed will be used for testing updates after the release as usual)
<k1l> -proposed is used for the automated testing. to make sure there are not so much packages pushed into the release (or dev-release) that break the whole system
<geser> k1l: we are both too late with the answer dav already left
<k1l> yes, just realised after i answered :/
<BluesKaj> ' Morning folks
<streulma> hello, my unity crashes on ubuntu 14.04, also in livecd mode, is it the videocard?
<BluesKaj> streulma, try running with no acpi in live mode, at the ubuntu page check your options, apci=off
<BluesKaj> oop acpi=off
<streulma> BluesKaj, yes, but I remember from before in earlier versions, that my network will not work
<BluesKaj> streulma, have you updated/upgraded dist-upgraded since installing ?
<streulma> BluesKaj, clean install
<streulma> daily from today
<streulma> tomorrow Beta1 is there :)
<BluesKaj> no matter run the upgrades anyway
<streulma> BluesKay, once upon a day I run Ubuntu on my unsupported Mac
<BluesKaj> intel gpu ?
<streulma> no nvidia 9600 512mb
<BluesKaj> streulma, install the nvidia-331 driver
<SuperLag> hooray... compiz crashes remain
<xsacha> hi, just wondering approx. what time beta 1 is due?
<streulma> xsacha: tomorrow I think
<xsacha> sure but what time, GMT, until i could find a built iso?
<k1l> 23:55 in the last timezone ;p
<k1l> if you are that impatient go with the daily. it will upgrade to the beta anyway
<xsacha> k1l: oh it can upgrade to milestone release? awesome, thanks
<k1l> xsacha: milestone releases are just snapshots of the daily development.
<k1l> i think they get some extendet iso testing but if you install a milestone and run a update you will be the same state as daily
<xsacha> ahh thanks!
<Wnt> I'm using Gnome shell in 14.04. If I choose Ambiance as the GTK+ theme I don't get any resize gandles in the edges of some applications, e.g. Nautilus and gnome-tweak-tool. Should I report problems like this somewhere?
<Wnt> Using the default Adawaita theme there are resize handles in those applications
<Wnt> Also, in the default interface font Cantarell the characters '8' and '9' are not as tall as other characters, while e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cantarell2.svg shows that they should be as tall as other characters
<urmysony> Hi all
<urmysony> I was trying to install unity8 mir but it broke my system
<urmysony> Now m not able to go past login screen
<urmysony> Gettibg message like stopping system v runlevel compatibility..
<urmysony> Help please..
<Wnt> urmysony: how did you install it?
<urmysony> I followed from omgubuntu site
<Wnt> maybe you can uninstall it from a command line only virtual terminal (ctrl + alt + F1)
<urmysony> But that didn't work.. So i installed from deb directly..
<urmysony> That i already removed.. But now its not passing greeter
<Daekdroom> He possibly didn't have the -proposed repos installed, then manually installed a .deb file that broke dependencies and removed important packages
 * Daekdroom sighs
<genii> My webcam stopped working with the latest round of updates
<soee> susundberg: iv been using xorg ppa and it seems that thir packages break nvidia-prime
<soee> iv reinstalled from trusty ppa
<soee> and it seems to work fine
<soee> *edgers
<genii> soee: I also had nvidia breakage today from xorg-edgers
<soee> yeah when reinstalling where was an warning that some patch cant be applied
<soee> patch reladted 3.13 kernel
<soee> *related
<susundberg> soee: oh, ok.
<xsacha> 3.13 has been great for my graphics drivers (radeon)
<pietro10> $ ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<pietro10> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<pietro10> $ gcc -m32 ... -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ -lX11  -lpthread
<pietro10> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
<pietro10> I have libX11:i386 (or whatever it's called precisely) instealled - what am I doing wrong? thanks
<genii> pietro10: Might try: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so
<pietro10> is there a package I can install that does that? I'm personally not a fan of manually touching /usr/lib like that
<genii> pietro10: All it's doing is making a symbolic link to libX11.so.6
<pietro10> eh
<pietro10> all right then
<pietro10> I had problems when I tried to fix libpng errors and earlier multiarch issues manually so eh
<pietro10> either way, thanks
<xsacha> just wondering, how is hybrid graphics handled in ubuntu 14.04?
<xsacha> i seem to be on the intel gpu now. xrandr shows intel and amd
<xsacha> running something with DRI_PRIME=1 seems to use the amd gpu, interesting
<xsacha> whoops, running glxgears on the amd and then the intel crashed compiz
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-27
<rohan> hi, any kde packagers hang out here?
<Beldar> rohan, #kde might or the other 50 hits I get when I look at associated channels. ;)
<rohan> Beldar: i meant people who package KDE for ubuntu :)
<Beldar> there is a ubuntu-dev channel not sure of the access
<Beldar> #ubuntu-devel*
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SuperLag> Seriously? No new images have been cut yet?
<SuperLag> That blows my mind.
<SuperLag> I have a script that downloads the zsync file and grabs the new daily for 32/64/server64.
<SuperLag> And since I got that image that results in a regularly crashing desktop... no change. My bug was even closed as a duplicate of a bug that I cannot even pull up. :(
<SuperLag> *** This bug is a duplicate of bug 1152656 *** https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1152656
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1152656 not found
<BluesKaj> feature freeze should be over today, but beta1 freeze begins
<SuperLag> Yeah, well... I sure hope they address that. :)
<SuperLag> I just booted up the VM again, did an update. The issue is still present.
<SuperLag> Glaringly so, too. :)
<SuperLag> I'm glad I set it up in a VM, and not on bare iron. :)
<BluesKaj> the W7 resolution options were mucked up in VB guest OS as well , it's a mess
<SuperLag> W7?
<SuperLag> oh....
<SuperLag> windows 7?
<BluesKaj> maybe running VMs on a dev OS isn't a good idea
<SuperLag> When people mention vbox, I run the other way. I left that behind a LONG time ago.
<SuperLag> way too flaky
<BluesKaj> VMware?
<SuperLag> that's what I use now, yeah
<SuperLag> it helps that it's what we use in production here, too (at work)
<BluesKaj> the player or the enterprise edition>
<SuperLag> so if I make something locally, on my laptop, it'll seamlessly transfer over to the ESX instances
<BluesKaj> ok, work machine ...home user here
<SuperLag> I have Workstation 10 on my laptop and desktop.
<BluesKaj> ok
<SuperLag> Of course, it's not perfect either. I just got better mileage out of VMware, than other options.
<SuperLag> Tried KVM even... and it still feels very half-baked
<SuperLag> Does it work? Yes.
<BluesKaj> and you run linux guest OSs ?
<SuperLag> mostly
<SuperLag> and Solaris, and Windows
<SuperLag> we use Solaris for the back end of our software products
<SuperLag> we're moving to Linux
<SuperLag> \o/
<BluesKaj> tried kvm , could make a virtual partition large enough to install W7 , even with virt-manager
<BluesKaj> moving to linux ..good to hear
<SuperLag> yeah, KVM works... but tools to work with it. UGH.
<BluesKaj> could not make rather
<SuperLag> So so so frustrating.
<SuperLag> that, and even rudimentary graphics were crappy looking
<SuperLag> definitely for the server space
<BluesKaj> no kidding, I just chatted with someone who was raving about kvm
<SuperLag> Oh yeah. Moving to Linux. Since I learned Linux *first*, Solaris is so painful to use. It's like going back 20 years in time.
<BluesKaj> isn't Solaris unix based?
<SuperLag> Yup. It was Sun's flavor. Now it belongs to Oracle.
<SuperLag> but no GNU tools, but default... and stuff you're used to having 50 different options (like "grep", for example) will have 15 in Solaris.
<SuperLag> s/but default/by default
<SuperLag> if you learn Solaris FIRST, then go to Linux... no problem
<SuperLag> if you do it the other way around, like I've done... UGH.
<SuperLag> Here's my nod to the "topic police"... some of the new/rumored features in 14.04, very nice, and interesting.
<SuperLag> I see you can go lower than 32pts for the launcher icons.
<SuperLag> at least in the current daily
<SuperLag> I read something about the menus being shown on the windows top bar, instead of the menu bar?
<BluesKaj> still getting artifacts in menubars and desktop wall papers here
<BluesKaj> makes no diff whether the graphics use any OpenGL choices or native or raster Qt
<BluesKaj> could be the theme
<BluesKaj> but just an intel gpu on this laptop, nothing fancy
<SuperLag> Mine might be fancy, I don't know. My laptop is a powerhouse though. :)
<SuperLag> its hostname is "beast"
<SuperLag> ThinkPad W530. 3 SSDs for 2.1TB of space, and 32GB of RAM. Nvidia K1000M video with 2GB VRAM.
<SuperLag> I have a similar desktop at work, but only 1 SSD in it.
<BluesKaj> nice !
<SuperLag> I got the nice hardware by doing a demo at work, for the sales engineer folks. The way they were doing product demos was really stupid, and taking a very long time to coordinate.
<SuperLag> we were shipping 4-6 Sun servers to $PROSPECTIVE_CUSTOMER
<SuperLag> and waiting for said $PROSPECTIVE_CUSTOMER to have their IT dept rack and stack everything
<SuperLag> I went into a meeting, and told them the way they were doing it was very very silly.
<BluesKaj> I can imagine their responses :)
<SuperLag> they were mad at me, since I'm the new guy, and it was my first time there... I said you can model the entire environment on one machine, with virtualization.
<SuperLag> they didn't believe me
<SuperLag> I said, get me this laptop with these specs, and I'll come back in a couple weeks and do a demo
<SuperLag> I did. Sales Engineers loved it. Now they carry around similar laptops, and travel to the customer site and do demos on the spot.
<bekks> SuperLag: So you virtualized Solaris x86 then? :)
<SuperLag> x64
<SuperLag> but yes
<bekks> which can be considered crap in most of the cases :D
<SuperLag> agreed
<bekks> Thats why people by sparch hardware, actually.
<bekks> And yes, you can virtualize on recent sparc hardware, too.
<SuperLag> yeah, but for the purposes of a demo... you don't need the big iron like that, for demos.
<bekks> For a demo its pretty ok :)
<SuperLag> You can demo full functionality on a smaller scale.
<SuperLag> I even suggested using this kind of setup for smaller customers, because we almost ignore all the smaller players
<SuperLag> I work in the cable industry (think Comcast, Time Warner, Cablevision, UPC)
<SuperLag> My employer makes carrier-grade equipment as well as CPEs (cable modems, set-top boxes, MTAs) for cable MSOs, and the hardware is definitely our bread and butter.
<SuperLag> But I work on the software side of the business.
<SuperLag> we focus on the larger cable providers, for sure
<SuperLag> I said we could offer our app as an analytics service for smaller cable providers
<bekks> I suggest using one decent sparc server and use domains and zones.
<SuperLag> we use zones in production. sparc is dead.
<SuperLag> there are definitely customers that still have it, and we support the legacy stuff, but 100% of ongoing dev efforts are x86-only
<SuperLag> That, and Solaris is slowly being phased out. We're moving to Linux.
<SuperLag> Oh yeah... and we're moving off of Oracle for the DB, and going to Hadoop. it's going to be very very interesting.
<bekks> Well, if you take a look at the release cycles of Oraclee software, and in the server specs of current models, you will see that Solaris x86/x64 is dead basically.
<bekks> And the sparc servers keep evolving.
<SuperLag> Solaris is dying, if you ask me.
<SuperLag> I'd love to give it the Old Yeller treatment.
<bekks> It will not die until it still outperforms any other architecture for db performance.
<SuperLag> Yes, but have you every heard the phrase "the perfect is the enemy of the good"?
<SuperLag> s/every/ever
<bekks> Yes, and I considere it being FUD of those who say that. :)
<SuperLag> Consider it however you'd like.
<ikonia> not quite sure how this sits in 14.04 development discussion
<ikonia> maybe #ubuntu-offtopic for this chat ?
<SuperLag> Some customers are tired of paying the Oracle tax.
<BluesKaj> i inquired about a IPv6 capable router/modem from my ISP a few days ago and when they asked about my OS they relied that my existing 2Wire router/modem doesn't support linux .I told the rep that I've been running linux on their modems since 2002 ...he was really surprised and curious. Told him to research Linux and browse irc/freenode for advice. Was an interesting conversation, but I still din't get an answer to my question
<BluesKaj> some support that was
<BluesKaj> sorry , din't mean tom kill the chat :)
<sgo11> hi, if I install trusty iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, what should I do when trusty officially released? do I simply run "apt-get upgrade" to update to official release? or do I need to do anything special? maybe "do-release-upgrade"? thanks.
<BluesKaj> sgo11, simply update/upgrade and dist-upgrade, that should suffice because you are already upgraded to the latest release.
<sgo11> BluesKaj, thanks. just got a new laptop. since trusty will be released within 2 months, I think it's better install trusty daily build instead of saucy 13.10.
<BluesKaj> sgo11, that's what I did with this new laptop too:)
<BluesKaj> goodbye W8.1
<sgo11> BluesKaj, ^_^ cheers.
<robertzaccour> I just read that Ubuntu will no longer have the global menu, which sucks.
<robertzaccour> Please tell me it will continue to have the maximized window button panel integration.
<johnjohn101> choice between global menu or title bar menu
<johnjohn101> global menu isn't going way
<robertzaccour> Oh ok cool johnjohn101 :) I read differently.
<robertzaccour> johnjohn101: I just read it's switching to app window menu.
<robertzaccour> So the maximized window button panel integration is staying too, right?
<k1l_> robertzaccour: nope.
<robertzaccour> I couldn't find intellihide in the panel of any DE and that window button integration IMO is even better than intellihide.
<k1l_> everything stays the same. just apps can get a menue in the own windows bar to reduce mouse-ways in really big screens. like the 4k stuff
<robertzaccour> I'm considering upgrading to Mir and Unity 8 soon. If I upgrade to the daily build that is.
<k1l_> well, dont expect too much from mir and unity8 on a desktop
<robertzaccour> why not?
<robertzaccour> It's been in development for so long, it has to be good.
<robertzaccour> But that's what they said about Duke Nuke Forever
<k1l_> its not really developed so far. the focus is mobile and tablets for now. 14.04 will still have the x-server and unity7 as standard
<robertzaccour> Then over a decade later it got nicknamed things like Duke Nukem taking Forever, or Duke Nukem Never Ever.
<robertzaccour> Maybe I'll wait til it's more stable.
<k1l_> you can go and install it on 14.04. but as i said: dont expect too much
<robertzaccour> johnjohn101: It says here the global menu has been replaced, it doesn't say still optional :( http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-unity-to-bring-back-local-menus-7000026821/
<johnjohn101> robertzaccour: the is an option in settings in the daily.
<robertzaccour> Oh ok cool johnjohn101 :)
<robertzaccour> thanks
<johnjohn101> 14.04 is going to be a nice solid stable release
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, we can only hope, It's a bit unstable atm
<johnjohn101> BluesKaj:  it is? i am using it at work on a vm but not since i updated yesterday.  oh well. two more months!!
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, depends on your graphics capabilities and theme settings
<johnjohn101> BluesKaj: i hope it all gets worked out.  and then hope 3.14 kernel goes in as well
<Meerkat> include mystery patchset? wtf?
<Meerkat> what kind of an open source project are you running here?
<BluesKaj> Meerkat, ??
<Meerkat> BluesKaj, ubuntu trusty changes mailinglist. "* Include mystery patchset from **** which adds support for little-endian PPC64."
<Meerkat> I find the commit message very odd.
<BluesKaj> Meerkat, have you asked the devs in #ubuntu-devel ?
<pietro10> Is there a preferred way to set up Kubuntu 14.04 as a SMB server? I want to share down to a VM. Thanks.
<Kurdistan> hi anyone here that knows if the new icon-theme will make it for 14.04 (upcoming lts)?
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-28
<maxb> Just upgraded to Trusty, Shift+Ctrl+T, the keyboard shortcut for new tab in gnome-terminal and terminator doesn't seem to work
<maxb> Does anyone know if there's some element of the desktop environment which would be intercepting that?
<Fudge> is it assigned in unity control center keyboard shortcuts
<maxb> Unity control center?
<Beldar> maxb, If you click on the desktop, does it still not work.
<Beldar> it's ctrl-alt-t
<maxb> No, I don't want to launch a new terminal window, I want to create a new tab within an existing one
<Beldar> ah, never used that command not familiar
<Beldar> my mistake
<maxb> How odd, it works just fine in a new user account. Perhaps it's time to have a clearout of dotfiles in my homedir
<Nothing_Much> Why isn't the update manager showing up daily?
<Nothing_Much> Hello?
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, depends on how you have it set
<Nothing_Much> Beldar: It's set up for daily!
<Nothing_Much> I have updates and everything set to immediately too!
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, I believe it only shows on security issues otherwise you have to run it.
<Nothing_Much> what?
<Nothing_Much> dude it's just not giving me any notifications for updates
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, It has not exspect for security updates for awhile dude.
<Nothing_Much> It's NOT just security updates
<Nothing_Much> It's any upgrades dude
<Beldar> Nothing_Much, It has not prompted for any more than security since I think about 10.04
<Nothing_Much> Dude
<Nothing_Much> Not just security
<Nothing_Much> It's ANY upgrade
<Nothing_Much> Like say
<Nothing_Much> Uh
<Nothing_Much> A new version of Gimp
<Nothing_Much> Hypothetically speaking, a new gimp upgrade came out
<Beldar> welcome to ignore, you are far from any respectful communication
<Nothing_Much> And my updates don't show up after a week-
<Nothing_Much> I'm sorry for.. wait what?
<Nothing_Much> Well pardon me for asking for help. :/
<Nothing_Much> Sheesh, so can anybody else explain to me why the software updater isn't showing up on a daily basis?
<Nothing_Much> Can anybody explain to me why the software sources won't show up on a daily basis? In fact, it hasn't prompted me any updates for months.
<Jordan_U> Nothing_Much: You should expect bugs in a development version of Ubuntu, and if you encounter a bug the first thing you should do is confirm that you're running the most up to date packages, as fixes are made every day.
<Nothing_Much> That makes sense..
<Nothing_Much> Apologies
<sgo11> hi, I heard unity 8 is in trusty and is super fast. is that faster than lxde? any opinions? thanks.
<sgo11> by googling, It seems unity 7 will be in trusty be default. anyway, I think I will install lubuntu then. unity 7 is too slow.
<Beldar> sgo11, From the web it looks to a doable setup, but it puts you into PPA's
<sgo11> Beldar, :) with trusty, I think I don't need to add PPA. but I have to compile and build unity8 from source. that is ugly. I don't want to do that. maybe I should continue to use lxde for now. :) thanks.
<Beldar> no prob, best of luck. ;)
<sgo11> Beldar, just saw the reply. thanks. ^_^
<sgo11> hi, my laptop has two graphic cards. one is built-in intel and another one is nvidia graphic card. "Additional Drivers" can not find any drivers for me. what should I do in this case? nvidia-prime? thanks.
<sgo11> hi, I installed daily iso build lubuntu. nothing really can be launched. Everything got segmentation fault. google-chrome, firefox, obconf etc... Do anyone have any ideas? thanks.
<soee> sgo11: @first question
<soee> if you install: nvidia-331 it will install alsi prime
<soee> *also
<soee> works fine for me @ my Dell
<soee> also in 30 minutes Metro Last Light will finish downloading and ill test it :)
<sgo11> soee, thanks a lot. I will try that. it seems my second problem is more serious. before running "apt-get upgrade", all got segfault. but if I click "relaunch" button in popup. firefox and google-chrome can be launched successfully. The first launch is always segfault. After "apt-get upgrade", nothing can be launched. always segfault.
<sgo11> soee, @firstquestion, do I need to install linux-header manually? when I try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331", the linux-header is not in the list. thanks.
<sgo11> sorry, I tried dpkg -l, the header is installed by default.
<sgo11> hopefully, the nvidia driver can fix the all programs segfault problem.
<soee> sgo11:  i dont have such problems with segfaults
<soee> also im running kubuntu here
<soee> firefox works super :)
<soee> and there was finally update to 28 beta
<sgo11> I am using lubuntu. download and install the latest iso today. no idea what's going on. I am doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" now. it seems there is a new kernel 3.13.0-13 instead of -12. weird problems.
<sgo11> btw, installing nvidia driver does not solve segfault problems to firefox and google-chrome.
<sgo11> apport failed to report bugs and complaining my packages are obsolete. that's why I am doing dist-upgrade.
<sgo11> segfault errors just don't make any sense to me. the first time in ubuntu can not even run a browser.
<Kamilion> i386 or amd64?
<sgo11> btw, after segfault, chrome gave a popup window and then click "relaunch" can launch chrome successfully.
<sgo11> Kamilion, amd64.
<Kamilion> i'm running a distupgrade from a fresh amd64 lubuntu in vmware right now
<Kamilion> i too am seeing firefox coredump
<sgo11> mine is fresh too and doing the same distupgrade. hopefully, problem can get fixed.
<sgo11> Kamilion, cool. I am not alone anymore.
<Kamilion> amd 1100t, 16GB, vmware 10, amd 5670 card
<sgo11> mine is not vmware. I am using a laptop. nvidia driver and intel i3.
<sgo11> Kamilion, completed the dist-upgrade. same segfault to all browsers.
<Kamilion> chromium runs for me
<sgo11> Kamilion, I am using chrome. let me try to install chromium.
<Kamilion> youtube works
<sgo11> Kamilion, chromium-browser does work. are there any existing bugs for this segfault issue?
<Kamilion> dunno, new here too.
<sgo11> are there ubuntu developers? firefox and google-chrome failed to run in latest trusty release. all got segfault.
<sgo11> sorry, I mean lubuntu trusty.
<Kamilion> The lubuntu desktop background reminds me of a crt with poorly sheilded speakers
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sgo11> hi, in latest lubuntu build, firefox and google-chrome can not be run with segmentation fault. chromium-browser can be run. any ideas? thanks.
<Wnt> sgo11: have you tried updating?
<Wnt> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sgo11> Wnt, I did that. the same error.
<sgo11> there is no .gnome2 and .gnome2_private in lubuntu. is this normal?
<sgo11> anyway, i don't think that is the cause of segfault to many programs.
<meomic> hey, im trying to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 (using sudo upgrade-manager -d) and i am getting this error 'could not calculate upgrade' - is there a way to overcome this?
<meomic> tyring to upgrade using 14.04 daily build iso's would do any difference?
<sgo11> hm.. sudo google-chrome and sudo firefox, both works fine. permission problems? global env variable problems?
<Wnt> meomic: I updated (or at least tried updating) my old ubuntu using the live cd. I chose the upgrade option after selecting install ubuntu from the live cd environment
<Wnt> after the upgrade was complete I rebooted and my grub was broken, it gave an error "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found."
<Wnt> so I fixed that by chrooting to my installatin from the live environment, updating all packages and re-installing grub in the chroot
<meomic> oke, im gonna give it a shot
<Wnt> after that I was able to boot to the upgraded ubuntu, but there was something wrong with my package dependecies, e.g. could not install libc6:i386
<Wnt> so to get a fully working system, I just wiped the old installation and restored the files I need from a backup I made before starting the upgrade process
<sgo11> can anyone help please? latest lubuntu trusty. both firefox and google-chrome will not run with segfault. but sudo them will run. any ideas? thanks.
<Wnt> I really recommend doing a backup of your lis of currently installed packeges, home directory and etc directory
<meomic> heh, yea im gonna do backups also, but still ive been on 13.10 beta and had no problem during upgrade from 13.04  now i wanna go to 14.04 because next thing with support for my notebook is fixed there
<meomic> thats why i want to go pre-released ubuntu
<Wnt> the upgrade path instead of full re-install would have been really nice if it would just have worked :)
<abhirup> hi
<abhirup> what are the best features of ubuntu 14.04?
<abhirup> whats the best feature of 14.04?
<OerHeks> No big changes, it will be a LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<abhirup> ok......can i add my facebook photos to any of my photo manager in ubuntu??m in new in ubuntu....and i want to learn everything......
<OerHeks> standard shotwell can upload to facebook and more
<OerHeks> but there are other programs too, i don't know as i do not want facebook
<abhirup> ok...can i install adobe dreamweaver on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> No.
<OerHeks> maybe in the feature, when wine can
<abhirup> so any replacement ?
<OerHeks> Not that i know off, flash has no future, with html5
<abhirup> ok.......if i want to develop apps for ubuntu.....so whats the best language to do it??python???
<abhirup> can i use html?
<jtaylor> whatever you like
<SuperLag> :/
<OerHeks> There is no single best, as far as i understand Linux in general
<SuperLag> agreed
<OerHeks> You have the freedom to choose and the tools are free.
<abhirup> ok than you.......can u plz suggest me some cool  things to customize my ubuntu 13.10
<OerHeks> err 13.10 is supported in the other channel
<antagomir> just installed ubuntu 14.04 on HP Folio Elitebook. According to screen texts the installation was successful. When I reboot, I get the text that tells I should install operating system (although I thought I just installed it already). Any tips what might go wrong?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<antagomir> BIOS i think
<antagomir> yash069 suggested i may not have installed grub since i did not change boot order
<antagomir> could that be the issue and how to change
<Jordan_U> antagomir: No, that doesn't make sense.
<antagomir> ok
<Jordan_U> antagomir: It looks like that machine likely does use UEFI.
<antagomir> the installation went very smoothly until the happy ending, but then at reboot I seem to have no OS
<antagomir> ok, how I can check if it is BIOS or UEFI.
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Please boot from the Ubuntu USB again, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<antagomir> ok, thanks. I only have this single laptop which is now in Try ubuntu mode, so this has to wait until tomorrow so that i have access to another computer
<antagomir> but i can now give a try, just not able to copypaste
<antagomir> or pastebin
<antagomir> Jordan_U: i did not find option for boot info script when booting from my USB-DVD device but I have this text briefly blinking on the screen when I boot: Could not open "EFI/BOOT/fallback.efi": 14
<antagomir> now reading followups on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/402256/boot-with-ubuntu-livecd-gives-an-error-message-before-proceeding-to-a-grub-style
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | antagomir
<ubottu> antagomir: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Sorry, I meant to send that factoid earlier.
<antagomir> it seems i can choose to use EFI mode or not since i wont have any other OSs installed. Any tips which one I should go for: EFI or not
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Try getting UEFI mode to work first.
<antagomir> OK, any brief motivation why that option
<antagomir> tnx for bootinfo, I will have a loook
<antagomir> this bootinfo seems to require I run it from my Ubuntu hard drive installation. But I never get there so I cant really run it
<Jordan_U> antagomir: It will run fine from a LiveDVD/USB.
<antagomir> ok
<antagomir> Jordan_U ok pastebin here http://pastebin.com/KtSqwUZG
<antagomir> now wondering if I should try Boot-Repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Could you also please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr"?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: It seems like your firmware may be configured to boot external media via UEFI and internal via BIOS for some reason.
<antagomir> sure here we go http://pastebin.com/GpWEHnPm
<antagomir> i just started to come to the same conclusion after reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Installing_Ubuntu_in_EFI_mode
<antagomir> i can soon reboot and try to fix the bios settings (or are they called efi settings then)
<antagomir> i probably need to reinstall ubuntu after that, or might it work if i just change booting to EFI as i already isntalled the system
<antagomir> well i will reboot now and see how to change system settings
<ggreer> I managed to set up UEFI and even secureboot. dual-booting with secureboot enabled didn't work though
<ggreer> I could start ubuntu but not windows 8.1
<antagomir> ok
<antagomir> Jordan_U im back
<antagomir> this time from my installed 14.04 so there is progress
<ggreer> :)
<Jordan_U> antagomir: What allowed you to boot it
<antagomir> this time i got here from bios menu F9 (bios settings) by manually selecting the EFI
<antagomir> but was not yet able to save settings in F10 (system settings) such that this would happen automatically
<antagomir> there i seem to have EFI Hybrid on: i also tried EFI Native but that does not work either
<antagomir> now just wondering where to make changes so that the startup knows to use this EFI file that I am able to select manually through F9 settings
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<BluesKaj> antagomir, dual boot?
<antagomir> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/4CBXJT5Y
<antagomir> BluesKaj: no, i only have this one system
<BluesKaj> antagomir, ok , the I suggest you run in legacy mode
<BluesKaj> then
<Jordan_U> antagomir: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Then please run "sudo efibootmgr" again and pastebin the output of both.
<antagomir> the first one: http://pastebin.com/9CMsBxVr
<antagomir> the efibootmgr http://pastebin.com/gWw2bgLd
<antagomir> seems promising, you think it might work now
<Jordan_U> antagomir: I expect it will.
<antagomir> Blueskaj hmm ok, but i already installed the system from EFI USB device
<antagomir> so i try this out first
<antagomir> ok i reboot now and try it out
<antagomir> no, didnt solve the problem yet
<antagomir> Blueskaj so you suggest using legacy mode and reinstalling with BIOS (instead of EFI)
<antagomir> i still hope i could find a way to save this EFI setting the OS apparently seems to work smoothly
<antagomir> once i get here
<BluesKaj> antagomir, you should still be able to boot in legacy mode afaik, as long as you install grub from the media =, in lgacy mode of course
<BluesKaj> correction: install grub with live media in legacy mode
<BluesKaj> antagomir,^
<antagomir> hmm
<antagomir> you mean i could avoid reinstalling all
<BluesKaj> that's what i did on this new laptop, of course I wiped the drive first
<Beldar> BluesKaj, Did you have to change the partition table, or clean out gpt remnants?
<BluesKaj> Beldar, well wiping the drive will do that :)
<Beldar> BluesKaj, Not the table.
<Beldar> depends on how you wipe though
<BluesKaj> then creating a new partition table
<antagomir> my drive has been wiped during the installation of this new system
<antagomir> should that be sufficient
<Beldar> BluesKaj, Cool, I'm not sure the user is aware of tables is all. ;)
<BluesKaj> yes antagomir, it should be
<antagomir> how to install grub with live media in legacy mode
<Beldar> antagomir, Just erasing the partitions does not change the partition table.
<antagomir> do you mean ubuntu live DVD by this live media
<antagomir> Beldar also partition table was recreated during installation
<JonEdney> Anyone have any specific changes required to run 14.04 in Virtualbox?  I've tried 3 times and it's freezing up with everything I try to do after the install & reboot
<Beldar> antagomir, I don't think so you have to make a new one or wipe the mbr
<Beldar> antagomir,gparted can make a new table.
<BluesKaj> on live cd or usb , open a terminal in ubuntu and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being the partition on which ubuntu is installed, usually sda
<antagomir> do i need to make a new table_
<Beldar> you want a msdos for legacy
<antagomir> why would i
<Beldar> gpt is a uefi msdos is a mbr
<Beldar> sorry to interrupt. ;)
<antagomir> Blueskaj: is it necessary to do that with live cd rather than from my current hard disk installation
<BluesKaj> antagomir, you'll lose your install if you create a new table , but it's worth doing then you're rid of theat gpt etc
<antagomir> hm
<BluesKaj> antagomir, not sure you can try installing grub and see on the the present install
<BluesKaj> see what happens
<antagomir> but when i reinstall then, i should choose custom partitioning and keep the table that i create according to your suggestions
<antagomir> i am a bit lost
<Beldar> YOu have to chroot from a live cd to load the mbr
<BluesKaj> antagomir, if you decide to do a reinstall then create a new table from gparted as was suggested
<Beldar> I don't think that works with a gpt table, but I have not had to do it.
<BluesKaj> too many cooks , that's all i have to offer anyway
<Beldar> antagomir, Is this a fresh install?
<antagomir> hmm. i would not choose reinstall if there is another way
<antagomir> Beldarà yes this is a fresh install
<Beldar> antagomir, The other way is setting up the efi boot correctly.
<antagomir> Ãhow
<Beldar> I'm not up on that though
<Beldar> never used uefi at this point
<antagomir> i tried from F10 menu without success
<antagomir> there are options EFI Native, EFI Hybrid and Legacy
<BluesKaj> antagomir, did you choose the whole disk/partition option when installing?
<antagomir> ys
<antagomir> yes
<Beldar> antagomir, You easiest probably is setting the legacy boot, boot the cd, open gparted and change the table to msdos and install to the whole disk, no manula needed.
<Beldar> manual*
<Beldar> anyway best of luck I will stay quiet
<antagomir> ok tnx
<antagomir> does it matter that my optical device (with USB) is set up with EFI, if I set the hard disk to legacy mode
<BluesKaj> then you should be able to boot with EFI directly...right Beldar ?
<antagomir> if i understand correctly, if i set the boot option to legacy mode then it does not use EFI?
<Beldar> BluesKaj, Yeah if it is done right, I am just not up on doing it.
<BluesKaj> Beldar, neither am I, since mucking about with UEFI wasn't working for me
<BluesKaj> antagomir, correct
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Please stop for a minute, as I'd personally like to know what's going on here.
<antagomir> ok thats ok fine Jordan_U
<Beldar> BluesKaj, I'm just waiting till I have a uefi setup to really get into understanding it.
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Do you mind booting your installed Ubuntu system via UEFI again and pastebining the output of "sudo efibootmgr" again?
<antagomir> i am here via UEFI now, the hard disk installation that i could access by choosing the EFI file via F9 menu
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Ok. Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<antagomir> here http://pastebin.com/eshrhQpW
<BluesKaj> Beldar, the UEFI tuts out there are conflicting, hence I just went with legacy , and the 6 windows partitions pi**ed me off , what waste and bloat
<BluesKaj> I had searched for a laptop with no OS , but there weren't any worth buying, there was no saving on the prices
<Beldar> BluesKaj, My W8.1 pro is a purchase err upgrade from W7 pro all student purchases, so I have it all on a older toshiba running msdos. I use word for grad papers is all.
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Please try running "sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0002,0000,0001".
<BluesKaj> Beldar, right , one has to use what's necessary
<antagomir> Jordan_U doneÃ: http://pastebin.com/YdHzm4dM
<Jordan_U> antagomir: And this time I'm about 90% confidant that it will actually work :)
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Please try rebooting.
<antagomir> ok i will
<antagomir> no it didnt :)
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Very odd. "sudo efibootmgr" again.
<antagomir> ok: http://pastebin.com/ZPZhnS6R
<Jordan_U> antagomir: And "find /boot/efi/".
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Your firmware likes resetting its boot order apparently.
<antagomir> http://pastebin.com/BaXznLXT
<antagomir> i am choosing the /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to get here
<antagomir> hmm ok
<antagomir> there should be a way to get around that
<Jordan_U> antagomir: sudo mkdir /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/
<antagomir> ok done
<Jordan_U> antagomir: echo "We copied /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi to here because this firmware seems to have a bad case of boot order amnesia and this way the firmware will hopefully at least boot it as if it were a removable drive with no EFI entry." | sudo tee /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/Readme.txt
<Jordan_U> antagomir: sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/BOOTX64.EFI
<antagomir> ok
<antagomir> u think it could work now?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: I don't know what to think, but I hope it will :)
<antagomir> i will try
<antagomir> no..
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Any change in what happened at boot at all?
<Jef91> Is there a minimal install disc somewhere for 14.04?
<Jef91> like just a terminal and bare utilities
<OerHeks> Jef91, haven't seen it on the torrentlist nor cdimage website
<Beldar> Jef91, closest is the daily core, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<Jordan_U> antagomir: To make your current install also bootable via BIOS, first use Gparted to resize your EFI System Partition, making it just 1 MiB smaller, and then using that free MiB create an unformatted partition with the "flag" bios_grub.
<OerHeks> I guess you would fallbak to server
<antagomir> Jordan_U i think there were now more options in the F9 menu
<antagomir> otherwise the same
<OerHeks> is this a correct setup ? > sudo apt-get install --no-install-recomends ubuntu-desktop
<antagomir> Jordan_U can i use gparted from within my current hard disk installation, or should I use the liveCD?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: OK. Well, let's make this think BIOS bootable then. Did you understand my GParted instructions?
<Jordan_U> s/think/thing/
<antagomir> i think i did understand, just installing gparted
<Jordan_U> antagomir: You can use it within your current installation (though you'll have to unmount /boot/efi/).
<antagomir> Jordan_U ok so I run sudo umount /boot/efi first?
<jose> hey, guys! I'm wondering, Firefox is still going to be the default for trusty, right?/
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Yes, or right click and unmount it from within GParted. Either way works.
<antagomir> Jordan_U so I resize my ext4 partition that has most disk space (and not the linux-swap partition)?
<antagomir> ok
<Jordan_U> antagomir: No, the EFI System Parititon, sda1.
<antagomir> ah, the /boot/efi
<antagomir> ?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Yes, /dev/sda1 is mounted at /boot/efi/ because it is the EFI System Partition.
<antagomir> there i have 487MiB in total (5.62MiB used / 481.38 MiB unused)
<antagomir> i will downsize to 486 MiB in total?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Yes.
<antagomir> ok done
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Did you create the new unformatted partition in the free space?
<antagomir> trying
<antagomir> does it matter what file system i choose for that partition
<IdleOne> running kubuntu 14.04 all updates applied. On reboot I received a ERROR: malformed file... Press any key to continue. I did and kubuntu booted up seemingly fine. I am wondering which file this error was referring to?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: There should be an option like "unformatted".
<antagomir> hmm, where I can set the flag?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: It doesn't really matter, but actually choosing "unformatted" is conceptually more clear.
<pwuertz> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade one of my systems to 14.04. Update Manager quits after a gpg signature error:
<pwuertz> gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<antagomir> yes i found unformatted, tnx
<pwuertz> Is this a known problem at the moment?
<antagomir> or is flag same as label?
<IdleOne> !gpgerr | pwuertz
<ubottu> pwuertz: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<IdleOne> pwuertz: run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<Beldar> pwuertz, This your only linux/ubuntu install?
<IdleOne> then try the upgrade again.
<pwuertz> IdleOne: Yes, I already ran that command
<pwuertz> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<pwuertz> The upgrade process keeps failing
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Flag is not the same as label, I'm woking from my phone so I can't look at a GParted GUI right now. If you can't find it I can give you a terminal command to do it.
<antagomir> i cant find it
<antagomir> i have looking through all tabs and clicks
<pwuertz> Beldar: No, I upgraded 2 other systems to 14.04 a few days ago
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Try right clicking. Is there a "manager flags" option in the right click menu?
<Beldar> pwuertz, Cool, my concern was upgrading to a development is all.
<Jordan_U> s/manager/manage/
<antagomir> yes but its unactive
<antagomir> inactive
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Could you please post a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | antagomir
<ubottu> antagomir: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<pwuertz> IdleOne: ok, sorry, something did change now.. I have no idea why because googling for that problem already gave me that solution and it didn't work :)
<pwuertz> maybe it was another key
<pwuertz> Beldar: I had a few packages blocking each during one upgrade process, the other one went fine
<antagomir> Jordan_U: screenshot http://postimg.org/image/r0i4hkran/
<IdleOne> pwuertz: so it is updating now?
<antagomir> another screenshot with the menu http://postimg.org/image/8yvmzfzth/
<pwuertz> IdleOne: Indeed.. but it couldn't have been that command. I checked my terminal and I already tried that exact line 3 times before and update-manager kept crashing.
<pwuertz> IdleOne: Nevertheless, its working just now.. strange
<IdleOne> sometimes it is best not to ask why something suddenly works :)
<IdleOne> just be happy it does
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Try applying your current changes, and then see if the option is available. If not, then we'll just do it via the terminal.
<antagomir> Jordan_U ok that did it
<Jordan_U> antagomir: OK, to confirm that everything looks good, please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<antagomir> here the screenshot http://postimg.org/image/5b80oltux/
<antagomir> pastebin
<antagomir> http://pastebin.com/VnrEDzum
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Great. Now run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc". When prompted, select "sda" (*not* sda1 or any other partition) as the device to install grub's boot sector to.
<pwuertz> IdleOne: Right ;)
<antagomir> Jordan_U does not look promising http://postimg.org/image/bry1ayexh/
<antagomir> this is after I chose /dev/sda in the first screen
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Please pastebin the output of "sudo grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sda".
<Jordan_U> antagomir: (From another terminal)
<antagomir> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<antagomir> Installation finished. No error reported.
<antagomir> that is all output
<antagomir> Jordan_U ill be right back
<Jordan_U> antagomir: I have a guess as to what the problem is, and if I'm right it's a bug with a simple fix. Your computer should now boot, but please pastebin the output of "sudo grub-install /dev/sda". I expect that it will try to install for efi, and fail since the ESP isn't mounted.
<antagomir> Jordan_U output is
<antagomir> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<antagomir> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<antagomir> so only these two lines
<antagomir> so shall i try reboot?
<antagomir> does not look promising yet
<antagomir> Jordan_U at least to system did not boot correctly yet, I tried
<Jordan_U> antagomir: What was the error message?
<antagomir> hmm, I did not write down. there are many screens at different stages
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Was it different than the last time?
<antagomir> no
<antagomir> i did not notice differences
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Try configuring your machine to boot via BIOS only.
<antagomir> ok
<Jordan_U> antagomir: If that still doesn't work, I have 1 more trick up my sleeve and then I think I've exhausted them all :)
<antagomir> Jordan_U i tried to set Boot option to "Legacy" from F10 menu but then i was not able to get here at all
<antagomir> now i returned to the Boot option = EFI Hybrid
<Jordan_U> antagomir: What error message did you recieve then?
<antagomir> hmm, nothing that i would have particularly noted as remarkable. i can redo and take photos
<antagomir> there is always more text
<antagomir> but basically the F9 menu did not give EFI as an option any more
<antagomir> and i get here only by using that
<Jordan_U> antagomir: There are two possible idiocies in your boot firmware I can think of. First, it may incorrectly assume that a drive with GPT Label is not bootable via BIOS (only true for Windows installations). Second, it may assume that a drive without a "boot flag" on any of its primary partitions in its msdos label cannot be booted via BIOS (again, only true with Windows).
<antagomir> hm
<antagomir> i have no windows
<Jordan_U> antagomir: I know. Don't you wish that firmware Vendors didn't assume that's the only OS in existance? :)
<Jordan_U> antagomir: The first is more annoying to test, so let's test the second idiocy first. Please run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda", you'll get a warning that fdisk doesn't support GPT, that's OK because we really do want to modify the msdos label.
<antagomir> ye :)
<antagomir> what command i should give
<antagomir> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<antagomir> it is now asking for a commad
<antagomir> command
<Jordan_U> antagomir: p
<Jordan_U> antagomir: And pastebin the output.
<antagomir> http://pastebin.com/wM59rYS6
<Daekdroom> My system when idling now shows the LightDM login screen instead of the usual lock screen. Does anyone know how to revert that to the default?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: "a" then "1" then "p" again.
<antagomir> http://paste.debian.net/84675/
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Great. Now "w".
<antagomir> http://paste.debian.net/84676/
<Jordan_U> antagomir: You can ignore that warning, it doesn't matter for us. Try rebooting in BIOS only mode again.
<antagomir> so is BIOS only mode the same as Boot option: Legacy ?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Sounds like it, yes.
<antagomir> ok
<antagomir> hmm now i did not change anything, just reboot
<antagomir> but this booted correctly this tie
<antagomir> time
<antagomir> shall i still try to Legacy option?
<antagomir> seems to work now
<antagomir> and now i am in EFI Hybrid mode
<antagomir> (regarding the boot option i mean)
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Ok, let's confirm that you're booted via UEFI currently. If you are, then this firmware bug is all the more silly.
<antagomir> so what shall i do
<Jordan_U> antagomir: ls /sys/firmware/efi/
<antagomir> ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi/: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> antagomir: OK, so you're booted via BIOS.
<antagomir> ok
<antagomir> is this a problem now for me as it seems to boot ok
<Jordan_U> antagomir: That means that your boot firmware suffered from idiocy number two. You should be good to go now, and you can still boot via UEFI manually whenever you want.
<antagomir> right
<antagomir> so there are no remarkable differences which route i use?
<antagomir> for system operation
<Jordan_U> antagomir: There may be driver related issues, but if 3D is working properly and your disks seem to be getting full speed then you shouldn't notice any differences.
<flan_suse> Where can I download beta 1 of Ubuntu 14.04? I see the news about it, but no working links for the .iso.
<antagomir> ok, i will see later on if the system is slower than im used to
<antagomir> so this is it?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Yup. Please file a bug report though, about changes to the boot order made via efibootmgr not sticking.
<antagomir> ok, where best make it, ubuntuforums?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: ubuntu-bug grub-efi-amd64"
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Preferably run when booted via UEFI.
<k1l> flan_suse: see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-1/
<antagomir> ok i will make this bug report
<antagomir> hmm, in practice I will run booted via BIOS because this is what automatically works. Otherwise I have to go to BIOS menu F9 and manually select the EFI
<antagomir> if there is no way to automate that and both routes seem to work i doubt i will ever go via the EFI route
<antagomir> is this really a potential problem?
<antagomir> i mean now it still sounds like this might be a problem
<antagomir> would be good to know before i really start setting up the system
<Jordan_U> antagomir: It's most likely not a problem. If you run into any driver problems, try reproducing them when booted via UEFI.
<antagomir> right, yes
<antagomir> thanks
<Jordan_U> antagomir: You're welcome.
<antagomir> you are  a wizard :-)
<antagomir> tnx for your time and patience
<antagomir> i do appreciate
<Jordan_U> antagomir: You're welcome. Thanks for presenting me with an interesting problem to solve :)
 * Beldar gives a smattering of applause for Jordan_U 
<antagomir> \o/
<Fudge> anyone having ubuntu one sign on problems in ubiquity
<Fudge> no?
<rohan> does anyone know if nvidia-prime package on ubuntu 14.04 switches off the nvidia GPU when not in use?
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-01
<Beldar> rohan, with an optimus setup that is the idea
<rohan> Beldar: wow, so i don't need bumblebee any more?
<rohan> Beldar: last i heard, nvidia-prime could do the graphics multiplexing, but it kept the nvidia card on always
<Beldar> rohan, I would not know, I have not used a optimus setup.
<sgo11> The channel is logged. where can I find the log?
<sgo11> Any developers here? firefox failed to bu run in trusty amd64 build. and here is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1278062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278062 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox crashes on startup (but apparently layunched properly to enable me to post this)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rww> ubottu: 1984 | sgo11
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubottu for bug #1984 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1984). The error has been logged
<ubottu> sgo11: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<sgo11> rww, thanks.
<sgo11> checked yesterday log. nobody replied a single word for firefox segfault at startup error. many apps segfault at startup. and no devs are assigned or aware by this bug.
<Fudge> does thunderbird do it too
<BluesKaj> 'Good early Morning to all'
<antagomir> my IRC discussions do not show non-ASCII characters properly, how to correct this? I already set encoding and they appear correctly on IRC discussion screen. But not before posting when I type them in
<antagomir> also non-ASCII chars from others are displayed incorrectly
<antagomir> i am using ubuntu 14.04 on accessing IRC via distant ssh server
<Liesell> do proprietary GCD work on beta1?
<Phil42> when i run latest tahr cdimage in kvm the mouse disappears  :(
<Phil42> not just the latest, almost all of them
<BluesKaj> Phil42, darn I'm in the middle of installing a guest on kvm as we speak :/
<BluesKaj> Phil42, have you updated/upgraded since yesterday, it might help
<BluesKaj> there's new kernel as well, dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> new kernel version is more accurate
<Phil42> it still happens.   i have the latest http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso     i am running nvidia 8400GS graphics
<Phil42> with nvidia factory 295.71 driver
<BluesKaj> Phil42, nope I have the same gpu , running nvidia-331 here
<Phil42> i was having stability problems with later drivers,   so i went back to the latest stable on my hardware
<BluesKaj> have a few graphical artifacts alright, but nothing serious
<xsacha> hi, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 with a hybrid graphics card setup and have noticed that, using the opensource drivers, the intel GPU is the default and I must set 'DRI_PRIME' to 1 for an application to use the AMD gpu
<xsacha> is there a way to use only the amd gpu?
<C|aymore> Hi folks. Just upgraded to Kubuntu 14.04 beta and have no sound. Removed ~/.pulse and ~/.config/pulse* and rebooted but that didnt help. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> C|aymore, did you try setting the audio up in system settings > multimedia>audio&video settings>devices preference ?
<C|aymore> Yes BluesKaj. The "test" button doesn't create any sound
<C|aymore> Also tried: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav - no sound
<BluesKaj> C|aymore, which audio chip, run aplay -l
<C|aymore> card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]
<C|aymore> I have a dedicated card that Im not using (card0)
<C|aymore> alsamixer shows something interesting. It lists default, Card0 and Card1. The "default" is neither card0 or card1
<C|aymore> Does this indicate an alsa issue?
<BluesKaj> C|aymore, also check that you don't have automute enabled in alsamixer.
<C|aymore> I did have automute enabled. Disabled now. Still no sound
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> have the filters gone from the dash? is that intentional?
<siavoshkc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<siavoshkc> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-emulator
<siavoshkc> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-emulator
<siavoshkc> But whay
<siavoshkc> ????
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: ensure universe branch is ensbled
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: are you running from the live cd?
<siavoshkc> intalled it on VMware
<hitsujiTMO> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<siavoshkc> how can i do it in terminal?
<siavoshkc> lets see
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<siavoshkc> hitsujiTMO: 7017483
<bekks> siavoshkc: Thats a number, not an URL.
<Pencho> hi guys!
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: universe was not enabled. after running that command do: sudo apt-get update           then you can continue to install the package
<Pencho> i have a problem with my USB drive, i tryed to mount it with 'mount -t vfat' and it doesn't works. I took a look in disks and it's recognized but it doesn't have format (content: unknown). How can i fix it?
<bekks> Pencho: By creating a filesystem on ot.
<bekks> *on it.
<Pencho> bekks> how i can do this?
<bekks> Pencho: you can use the mkfs command - but beware, that all contents on that device will be lost.
<Pencho> bekks> there are any way to recover it?
<bekks> Pencho: You have to decide what you want to do. Either you want to recover contents, or you want to create a new filesystem.
<Pencho> bekks> i want to recover the data
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Pencho> hitsujiTMO> yes, one second
<siavoshkc> why universe is not enabled by default
<Pencho> http://pastebin.com/19tpJG0a
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: is /dev/sdc the device in question?
<Pencho> yep
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: whats the output of: sudo blkid /dev/sdc
<Pencho> apparently nothing lol
<hitsujiTMO> thats ok. it should be blank
<Pencho> when i try to mount it, doesn't work
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: can you pastebin the output of: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C
<Pencho> if i do a dmseg tail
<Pencho> i have this message
<Pencho> http://pastebin.com/LxwN7gdS
<bekks> Pencho: Then use photorec.
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: thats because there is no filesystem directly on the device
<Pencho> http://pastebin.com/PMabP8mh
<siavoshkc> can I do these things on Mint?
<Pencho> siavoshkc> what things?
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: mint is not supported here. you'd have to ask mint support
<siavoshkc> Mint is based on Ubuntu
<siavoshkc> but you do not have any partnership or relation?
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: sorry, wrong device to read. please do: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: mint has nothing to do with ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: its not an official derivative
<siavoshkc> do I have to start x to be able to use the emulator?
<Pencho> http://pastebin.com/xxLMXxWL
<hitsujiTMO> siavoshkc: ofcourse
<siavoshkc> I am experiencing som compatibility problems on my VM
<bekks> In which manner?
<Pencho> siavoshkc> VM doesn't support a lot of hardware... maybe you can try it by a live-CD/USB
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: its indeed an invalid partition table, and an invalid filesystem. lets see if we can guess where the filesystem started: losetup -o $((2048 * 512)) /dev/loop0 /dev/sdc
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: then: sudo blkid /dev/loop0
<Pencho> hitsujiTM0: device is busy
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: sorry: sudo losetup -o $((2048 * 512)) /dev/loop0 /dev/sdc
<Pencho> yep, i did it with sudo
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: then: sudo blkid /dev/loop0
<Pencho> losetup: /dev/loop0: device is busy
<Pencho> now: /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: lets use a different loop device: sudo losetup -o $((2048 * 512)) /dev/loop1 /dev/sdc
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: then: sudo blkid /dev/loop1
<Pencho> now returned blank
<hitsujiTMO> from blkid?
<Pencho> both
<hitsujiTMO> cool. so thats not the filesystem there then: sudo losystem -d /dev/loop1
<hitsujiTMO> cool. so thats not the filesystem there then: sudo losetup -d /dev/loop1
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: second command ^
<Pencho> blank other time
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: then try: sudo losetup -o $((63 * 512)) /dev/loop1 /dev/sdc
<Pencho> blank xD
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: and once again: sudo blkid /dev/loop1
<Pencho> yep, its blank
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: crap. filesytem is also gone. you'll have to use photorec so then
<Pencho> how i can install photorec? apt-get doesn't find it
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: i think the package is testdisk
<hitsujiTMO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Photorec
<Pencho> thanks, i will try it
<hitsujiTMO> Pencho: lets hope that the disk hasn't been wiped with /dev/urandom or shred
<Pencho> well, photorec is working... i dont know if it will works
<hitsujiTMO> just let it do its thing
<Pencho> it gave me errors on reading sectors
<bekks> Then the medium is damaged physically.
<Pencho> maybe, the usb drive cover is broken
<exalt> hello, which nvidia driver is better ? 319 or 331 ?
<penguin42> the one that works for you
<exalt> penguin42: yea the same as de choice between icewm and gnome... thats not what im searching, which one is faster for a quadro1000m or is there no difference ?
<exalt> it has optimus support
<penguin42> exalt: I don't honestly know, but generally I've found with graphics drivers it's very system specific; I generally start with the newest, if it works then be happy
<rohan> exalt: 331
<exalt> rohan: i cant find nvidia-settings-331 why is this ?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> nautilus crashes on me when i open class files
<linuxuz3r> why
<linuxuz3r> can someone help
<penguin42> sounds like it's broken,  file a bug
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-02
<C|aymore> Hi, installed 14.04 beta1 and there is no sound. Is this a known issue?
<fred``> which soundcard ? :D
<fred``> lspci
<ROPA> im running 4 installs of 14.04 Xubuntu on 2 different systems, and Im LOVING it!!! Even the wireless hotkey works (on dell laptop) and someone fixed the dell driver problem so the wireless now works without any mods. THANKS!!!!
<C|aymore> cheers fred. Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<lotuspsychje> im having issues to login after messing with lightdm.conf disabling guest login and hide usernames, any clues?
<karra> bluetooth ftp problem is solved in 14.04 ?
<ggreer> so I have a weird problem. I upgraded to 14.04 and ssh-agent starts up
<ggreer> and it starts up after gnome-keychain, so it breaks my normal ssh passphrase unlocking
<ggreer> I'm not sure what starts it. I'll look into it more later, but I was curious if it was a known issue or what
<ggreer> the parent process is upstart, so that doesn't tell me much :/
<ggreer> also, it seems to be non-deterministic. it affects me about half the time if I reboot
<ggreer> anyhoo, grabbing coffee
<exalt> Hello i experience lockups, a switch from tty 7 to tty 1-6 and back to tty 7 fixes
<exalt> so its not much trouble, but can be frustrating
<antagomir> my locales are not working properly now after fresh ubuntu 14.10 installation
<antagomir> tried all sorts of fixes already
<xsacha> antagomir: 14.10 already?
<bekks> xsacha: Development for 14.10 hasnt even started yet.
<antagomir> xsacha sorry 14.04
<antagomir> how to edit what i have in /usr/bin/locale
<antagomir> it seems that some of my settings are without quotes: LANGUAGE=fi_FI.UTF-8 while it seems quotes should be threre. This is probably since these variables were originally missing, and I have tried all sorts of tricks to add them there
<nikolam> ckserv identify komitebeuzetamara
<glitsj16> antagomir: have you followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale to set things up?
<antagomir> Yes. Now I managed to fix it after adding export LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8; export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 in my .bashrc file, then running locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales.
<antagomir> The problem was that previously I tried to use fi_FI in the exports
<antagomir> that did not work
<xyzaffa1r> I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 trusty what ever earlier today, but I noticed I have the saucy salamander art work, is the trusty what ever not out yet?
<glitsj16> xyzaffa1r: i think the 14.04 artwork will be added soon, things like the wallpaper contest etc. are still moving along so it's normal for you to still see saucy labeled stuff
<xyzaffa1r> Ok thank you
<xyzaffa1r> I have noticed a lot of improvments all ready over saucy, and even 12.04
<xyzaffa1r> Thinks are running a lot smoother
<xsacha> biggest benefit for me has been the video drivers
<xyzaffa1r> Every thing exept meincraft is better, but that seems to be on the meincraft side
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys is Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 LTS too?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/gnome-3-10-install-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: was thinking default no Unity or Compiz is all
<ActionParsnip> Just found #ubuntu-gnome :-)
<BluesKaj> right ActionParsnip, that would be the place to find out :)
<ActionParsnip> Already there dude
<ActionParsnip> Timed new hdd for the release, new 2Tb for /var swap and /home and a new 8Gb SSD for /.
<ggreer> 8GB SSD?
<ggreer> that's really small
<ActionParsnip> My / is currently 4Gb used, so no its double the size I need. Not small at all
<ggreer> smaller SSDs are also likely to be slower
<ggreer> since they can't parallelize access across multiple flash modules
<ActionParsnip> Well its still an SSD over a platter based storage. And its cheap
<ActionParsnip> Ggreer: http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/196332/mach-xtreme-technology-unveils-postage-stamp-sized-diy-series-ssd.html
<ActionParsnip> Seems ok to me
<penguin42> neat; although note it's giving the bandwidth specs there for the largest module
<ActionParsnip> Still sweet
<ggreer> no TRIM?
<ggreer> http://www.mx-technology.com/en/product/ssd2.php?sid=36#fragment-2
<ggreer> Max. Read Performance	Up to 85 [MLC] MB/s*
<ggreer> Max. Write Performance	Up to 20 [MLC] MB/s*
<ggreer> for the 8GB version
<ActionParsnip> Plus /var on a diferent drive should make things groovy
<ggreer> how much does it cost? I can't find any concrete prices
<ActionParsnip> Ebay was £20
<ggreer> ah, neat
<ggreer> http://abughrai.be/pics/Screenshot%20from%202014-03-02%2006_48_19.png
<ggreer> that's from an intel x25-m G2. it's about 4 years old
<xsacha> i have that same ssd
<ggreer> I like it
<xsacha> me too!
<xsacha> i ran the intel ssd toolkit and it says health: 98% which is pretty nice after 4 years of heavy use
<xsacha> 5800 hours it has logged
<ggreer> I got a first-gen 80GB x25-m back in 2009. since then, any computer without an SSD has felt broken
<xsacha> what benchmark app was that?
<ActionParsnip> The drive will rarely change once setup. Its largely just a file server and SSH endpoint for tunnels
<ggreer> just the disks util that comes with ubuntu
<ggreer> make sure you have write benchmarking turned off
<ggreer> otherwise you'll totally ruin your partitions
<ggreer> seriously, that program shouldn't be installed by default. not only does it not let you format USB drives, but it makes it really really easy to corrupt your disk (including windows partitions or whatever)
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> well no windows drives or usb drives here so should be fine
<xsacha> why does it want to unmount the drive to test it? :(
<xsacha> http://i.imgur.com/vKkR3gn.png
<ActionParsnip> Xsacha: so that it isnt used, for accuracy
<xsacha> k
<bublik007> If I install 14.04 beta can I update to final when it comes out simply by doing apt get update apt get upgrade or is it still advisable to do a clean install?
<jtaylor> you can upgrade
<bublik007> Without any issues right?
<jtaylor> thats not guaranteed
<bublik007> How stable is the current build?
<penguin42> seems ok
<jtaylor> ok, been using it for a few weeks with only minor issues
<bublik007> What kind of issues?
<stefg> bublik007: /IF/ you have issues (after upgrading to the final release) , it's wise to reinstall from a known good point (release).  If everything works fine -> no need to worry. A release is nothing more than a given point in time at which all packages should be in a usable state.
<xsacha> minor issues like: it gives me a popup saying something crashed every time i login after a reboot
<xsacha> the crash reporter sometimes goes in loops
<bublik007> I understand I just know it's recommended to do a clean install every time a new version is released. I was wondering if the procedure changes if I use beta
<stefg> bublik007: the betas evolve into release as the release evolves over time with its updates. The only thing could be that a buggy package has broken pre-install/post-install script in it  that breaks something that the fixed package doesn't repair.
<bublik007> Wasn't ubuntu thinking of switching to a rolling distro. I'll miss the not having to do clean installs every time coming from debian :(
<stefg> BTW, i'm looking for an official trusty beta one... why is there none?
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: i dont think it will be rolling. If you want rolling then switch to Debian
<bublik007> Wow you're an asshat in both channels.
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: how is maintaining channel policy being an asshat?
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: and how is advising an alternative distro if you want a rolling release being an asshat?
<bublik007> I just asked about it because I read it could be heading that way
<bublik007> I realize I can just use debian.  Thanks for the insightful responses
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: sobwas i being an asshat?
<ActionParsnip> So was*
<xsacha> you could use any source-based distro too
<xsacha> where you build each component from source as you go, .. rolling :)
<ActionParsnip> xsacha: its deb based so will be familiar, but yes absolutely
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: can you answer my question please?
<bublik007> I already did
<bublik007> Are you going to ban me now for being honest?
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: im not an op
<bublik007> I wonder why
<xsacha> ergo, chanserv will ban you for being honest instead :P
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: next time you get flustered. Try calming down before throwing insults around.
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: youll look less foolish
<bublik007> Flustered? Why don't you just try helping people without sounding like an arrogant prick
<bublik007> If you have nothing informative to say then just don't type
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: i wasnt. I was upholding channel policy. No prickness there
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: then I suggested Debian which was informative
<bublik007> I mentioned earlier that I already do run debian
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: ok then
<bublik007> Thanks for chiming in
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: if i can advise i will :-)
<mattv> cant get steam installed on a fresh install of 14.04
<mattv> getting error Couldn't set up the Steam Runtime. Are you running low on disk space?
<mattv> and You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<mattv> <mattv> libc.so.6
<mattv> any ideas?
<penguin42> do you have the 32bit libc installed?
<mattv> whats the exact name of the file? ill look
 * penguin42 doesn't have them installed - try installing libc6:i386
<penguin42> (or is it :i686 I cna't remember)
<mattv> dell@olddell:~/Downloads$ apt-cache policy libc6:i386
<mattv> libc6:i386:
<mattv>   Installed: 2.19-0ubuntu2
<mattv>   Candidate: 2.19-0ubuntu2
<penguin42> sounds right
<mattv> so thats not the culprit
<penguin42> mattv: Find the stream binary, use ldd on it to see what shared libs it's missing
<mattv> you mean the steam.sh?
<penguin42> no, the actual binary
<mattv> so this is weird
<mattv> libc.so.6 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<mattv> if i look there it shows it
<penguin42> ok, that's good
<penguin42> does ldd show any other things?
<mattv> yeah ill have to pastebin
<penguin42> sure
<mattv> http://pastebin.com/ME2dCXmV
<penguin42> yeh that looks all good
<penguin42> (wth does it want libXdmcp for?!)
<mattv> what are the permissions on those steam files supposed to be because i couldnt look at it from gul
 * penguin42 doesn't steam
<mattv> says owner is user #1002
<mattv> heres the permissions of the steam folder
<mattv> http://pastebin.com/ceyQtanF
<siavoshkc> I downloaded x86 image
<siavoshkc> use unetbootin to put it in a flash
<siavoshkc> now pc says boot error
<siavoshkc> my pc has no cd-rom
<siavoshkc> so I have to use USB flash
<BluesKaj> EFI mode ?
<penguin42> you can write the image direct with dd these days - just be careful to get the right device
<siavoshkc> Your warning just reminded me how I ruined my hdd last time
<siavoshkc> EFI mode? ME? no
<BluesKaj> do you have the USB as first in the boot sequence, siavoshkc ?
<siavoshkc> yes
 * penguin42 peers closely at a tiny rendering oddity on the progress bar on the installer - and it's gone
<BluesKaj> siavoshkc, what about secure boot , enabled or disabled ?
<siavoshkc> As suggested I used w32di
<siavoshkc> it worked
<siavoshkc> now i look stupid because it was gentoo
<siavoshkc> wrong image
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<penguin42> current trusty Unity image is broken in a vm - compiz reliably crashes on login starting a terminal
<siavoshkc> Made it right now installing, thanks
<penguin42> bizarre, doing ubuntu-bug on the crash file complains I don't have enough free memory in my vm to report it
<penguin42> still doesn't with 4GB RAM
<penguin42> oh it's a core dump limit issue
<penguin42> hmm maybe not
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055166  is apparently what I'm hitting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055166 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove() from drisw_update_tex_buffer() from dri_set_tex_buffer2() from operator() from compiz::opengl::bindTexImageGLX() from ... from unity::UnityWindow::DrawWindowDecoration" [High,Triaged]
<penguin42> apparently it was set as High in 2012 - but now makes Trusty DOA
<mdik> hi. i was about to install the beta, but then read the known issues and several would apply to me. would you say it is reasonable to wait for beta2?
<mdik> (i can't assess how straightforward the fixing of these bugs will be)
<mikemonk> hi guys, do you know how stable is 14.04 by now? would you consider it a daily driver for a personal workstation?
<mdik> mikemonk: have a look at the already known issues
<mikemonk> mdik: good point... not yet in detail.. should have done my research
<mdik> (also this decision is dependend on how well your backup strategy is and how depended you are on certain pieces of software (say, the printing system breaks, would this be a show-stopper for you?))
<mikemonk> mdik: right... let me check it in detail decide from there, and be back if I have any questions, thanks!
<mdik> np (just here to ask questions myself C-: )
<mikemonk> :)
<Bublik2002> i tried right clicking on an app to switch move it to a different workspace but its not working for some reason
<Bublik2002> anyone else having bugs in 14.04 with workspaces in unity?
<DJones> Bublik2002: Just tested that and it worked ok for me
<Bublik2002> weird it wouldnt switch programs from one workspace to another for me
<Bublik2002> when i clicked on the workspace switcher to drag it over the computer froze :(
<Bublik2002> anyone know how to make the unity panel auto hide?
<Daekdroom> Hm. Does anyone know what are the necessary gstreamer packages for H264 support in Trusty?
<Daekdroom> I found info that gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg was necessary for 13.10, but that package no longer exists in Trusty.
<Daekdroom> Hm. There is gstreamer1.0-libav but no gstreamer0.10-libav, that must be why.
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-23
<ngaio> Is it a bug that GVFS doesn't seem to function when KDE is the desktop? I see gvfsd-fuse in /etc/mtab, but GVolumeMonitor doesn't seem to monitor anything.
<ikonia> Nothing_Much: I don't think fuse will show up in mtab
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry that was meant for ngaio, but he's left
<Nothing_Much> ikonia: np
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ses1984> is this channel logged? i was trying to see if there was any discussion of 15.04 on macbooks
<Odd_Bloke> ses1984: Yep, at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ses1984> hmm no way to search? i guess i can write a quicky script to scrape the logs for this channel for the last n days
<ses1984> i might do that later
<ses1984> anyway i was really interested in using a version of ubuntu on kernel version 3.17+ and it seems like 15.04 is it. or using a newer kernel with an older release would be an option
<lordievader> ses1984: Google?
<ses1984> google what? like site:irclogs.ubuntu.com "ubuntu+1" macbook 2015 ?
<ses1984> returns a lot of crap ... it does not do an exact search on "ubuntu+1"
<lordievader> Hmm, I thought it was channel -> date. Date -> channel does make it a lot harder.
<lordievader> Too bad Google doesn't accept wildcards in the 'site' field.
<Pici> 36
<rww> For future reference: site:irclogs.ubuntu.com inurl:ubuntu+1 inurl:2015 macbook
<rww> I use something similar for #ubuntu-ops that works fine, anyway
<rww> i assume the + in +1 won't break it
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-24
<mssbrg> how stable/unstable is Vivid? would it be a bad idea to upgrade?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ngaio> I would like some help determining under which component I should file a bug relating to python raising a FileNotFoundError when calling os.getlogin(). The odd thing is that it happens when running in the KDE session, but in Unity it works as expected. There are no problems with os.getenv('USER') under KDE.
<lordievader> ngaio: What is calling that function?
<ngaio> lordievader, my code :-)
<lordievader> ngaio: Could you pastebin it?
<ngaio> lordievader, python -c 'import os; print os.getlogin()'
<lordievader> ngaio: What is the full traceback you get?
<ngaio> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ngaio>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<ngaio> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<lordievader> !paste | ngaio
<ubottu> ngaio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ngaio> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10391745/
<lordievader> Hmm, that is strange. Do you get the same behaviour in python3?
<ngaio> lordievader, yes, but of course I have to change the print statement to be in python3 format first
<ngaio> and as I say, it works fine under a Unity session
<lordievader> That is very strange...
<ngaio> lordievader, and why this works, I don't know: python -c "import os; print os.getenv('USER')"
<lordievader> That reads the $USER environment variable.
<ngaio> I guess the other call tries something else first! I haven't looked at the python OS module code
<lordievader> ngaio: Python finds this not a Python bug: https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-bugs-list/2002-July/012691.html
<ngaio> that's from 2002!
<ngaio> thanks for picking that up - I should have googled that myself
<lordievader> ngaio: From where are you calling this?
<ngaio> lordievader, I'm the author of Rapid Photo Downloader and I'm porting it from PyGtk + python multiprocessing to PyQt + 0mq
<lordievader> So you are running it from a mortal user?
<ngaio> what is a mortal user?
<lordievader> Normal user without any real permissions, i.e. not root.
<ngaio> lordievader, yes, a regular user
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> No idea, really... -.-
<rww> "i assume the + in +1 won't break it" -> Turns out it does :(
<lordievader> rww: ?
 * rww points at his last comment before then in scrollback
<lordievader> rww: Ah, fancy.
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-25
<k1l> on 15.04 with unity all programs like mplayer or vlc do change the mastervolume too when changing the programs volume. is this intended?
<k1l> before it was that every program only changed its own volume.
<k1l> even tho, muting vlc does also mute totem.
<PoPpiLLs> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<habanany> i need  help, i installed kernel 4.0 rc1 on ubuntu vivid,  now when i boot on ubuntu i get 'starting version 219 [16.152979] kvm disabled bios " i reboot on safe mode and everything is ok , how do i fix ? thanks for help
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<asad2005_> Should i upgrade to 15.04 now or at least wait till the beta is out?
<asad2005_> Currently on 14.10
<k1l_> if you need to ask that dont think of running alpha/beta :)
<redlama42> Hey guys. Under 'additional drivers' I now have to option to turn on "Processor microcode firmware for intel cpus" What does this do?
<redlama42> It's like a giant red button that I want to push.
<TheNumb> redlama42: It shouldn't hurt.
<TheNumb> redlama42: it's used to fix bugs in the cpu.
<redlama42> TheNumb: So if I see it it's definitely compatible.
<redlama42> ?
<TheNumb> redlama42: should be.
<redlama42> Cool. Thanks.
<TheNumb> redlama42: the package has always been there you know :)
<redlama42> It just showed up when I moved to vivd. That's why I was worried that it might be a bug.
<redlama42> TheNumb: Tbh it still looks kind of sketchy. Here is a picture http://imgur.com/ZDVWwku
<TheNumb> redlama42: true.
<TheNumb> dat numix tho
<TheNumb> redlama42: usually the microcode is also shipped with firmware updates.
<TheNumb> So you might not need it.
<redlama42> Flat themes for life!
<TheNumb> Yeah, unity's theme could use a refresh.
<redlama42> TheNumb: Yea, I might just leave it alone for now.
<redlama42> Unity8 looks good. Plus, It looks almost as customizable as awesomewm.
<TheNumb> but my proprietary drivers :(
<redlama42> TheNumb: Wait, is that why I cant log into Unity-Mir?
<TheNumb> probably
<TheNumb> not sure
<TheNumb> I haven't tested the mir session yet.
<redlama42> TheNumb: It just gives freezes every time. I kinda want to try switching to the open source drivers and checking.
<redlama42> check*
<elfy> redlama42: well I noticed that the other day after an update or something - had ignored it - just installed and rebooted with it
<redlama42> elfy: Maybe they added it to more computers.
<redlama42> Also, anyone having Spotify crash every few seconds?
<redlama42> Lol. I ran it in the terminal to get some idea and now it runs fine.
<elfy> never used spotify tbh
<redlama42> It's great for finding music and listening to music. The ads are hell though.
<redlama42> I'm looking for an alternative,
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I just have thousands of tracks locally :D
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Vivid and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 15.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, yes, but I have to reinstall, because the upgrade from 14.10 never completed due to an error.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, I assi=ume the daily and the beta are the same image
<Daekdroom> (although apt informs I'm up to date)
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, there is no beta image for Ubuntu, but only for the flavours.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, yes there's a dependency problem in plasma if you're upgrading from kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04
<Daekdroom> Hm. That's not it. I don't even have plasma installed.
<Daekdroom> It's always best to have a fresh install for a new ubuntu version, anyway.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, no doubt , but it is odd that ubuntu doesn't upgrade cleanly
<Daekdroom> Yes, and I did purge my PPAs beforehand...
<BluesKaj> unless it has to do with mir and systemd etc etc
<k1l_> seems like something today broke python. my indicator plugins like radiotray or sshplus.py dont work anymore
<a1fa> hi guys. anybody notice any squirliness with Unity Term and alt key?
<a1fa> also with 15.04, under propriatery drivers, there is an option for intel microcode driver for an unknown device
<a1fa> what's that about?
<k1l_> yep. cant use irssi because terminal is fetching the alt key for the menu
<a1fa> same here
<a1fa> having to resort to /w commands
<k1l_> have that intel prop. thingy too but didnt test it
<a1fa> that was my other question
<k1l_> but i am afk now :/
<a1fa> what cpu you got?
<k1l_> thinkpad x230i with i3
<a1fa> more kernel blobs
<a1fa> thats all we need
<a1fa> k1l_: how is your unity?
<a1fa> when i try to resize windows it just lags like crazy
<a1fa> but this was also present in 14.10
<a1fa> fglrx driver
<TheNumb> a1fa: blobs, lol.
<TheNumb> a1fa: you do realize that the cpu microcode is loaded by your firmware, right?
<a1fa> no
<a1fa> lol
<TheNumb> Also, it can be loaded when booting the kernel.
<TheNumb> updated microsode that is.
<TheNumb> microcode*
<TheNumb> damn typos
<a1fa> TheNumb: ok, so this is just a binary update then?
<TheNumb> You most likely don't need it.
<TheNumb> You can either install it or ignore it.
<a1fa> ..but what does it do? enable or disable cpu features?
<TheNumb> Unless you have a haswell cpu. I think those had a bug.
<a1fa> i do have a haswell.. e3-1240v3
<TheNumb> a1fa: there's a chance that updated microcode is already provided by your firmware :)
<TheNumb> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.devel/199733
<TheNumb> That's the bug I'm referring to.
<a1fa> k thanks
<a1fa> TheNumb: now if i could only fix this awful lag ;(
<TheNumb> a1fa: lag?
<a1fa> if i pickup a window and move it around, it moves lag free
<a1fa> however, resizing a window, just does not work right
<a1fa> but this is not related to vivid
<a1fa> it was also present in 14.10
<a1fa> fglrx or gallium
<a1fa> both act the same
<TheNumb> No issues here.
<TheNumb> :(
<a1fa> what gpu?
<TheNumb> radeon 7730m
<a1fa> ok so open a file manager, and grab the bottom corner
<a1fa> and try to resize it
<TheNumb> werkz
<a1fa> mine works, but clips
<a1fa> very bad
<TheNumb> have you tried other window managers?
<a1fa> just fetched xfce
<a1fa> brb, going to try it
<a1fa> ubuntu mirrors are so slow
<a1fa> brb
<TheNumb> mine is fast
<TheNumb> :<
<a1fa> looks like only Unity is affected
<a1fa> works fine in XFCE
<a1fa> except xfce has a nasty scroll bug.. trying to find the edge where to scroll is a precision manouver
<TheNumb> a1fa: now try kde ;p
<a1fa> ;)
<a1fa> are you sporting Unity, TheNumb ?
<TheNumb> Sometime ;-)
<TheNumb> Sometimes*
<a1fa> hehe would you try resize in Unity :(
<TheNumb> Anxiously waiting for unity 8 ;p
<a1fa> at least xfce works almost right
<a1fa> i was going to settle with xfce anyway
<a1fa> trying to keep open minded with unity, but its a nogo
<TheNumb> I like it.
<a1fa> k1l_: alt works fine with Term in XFCE
<TheNumb> But compiz...
<TheNumb> It's not as stable as I would've liked.
<a1fa> what font/size does Unity term use
<TheNumb> probably ubuntu mono
<TheNumb> and size... 11?
<a1fa> now to get L4D2 working
<a1fa> TheNumb: do you Steam?
<TheNumb> yup
<a1fa> l4d2 working?
<TheNumb> no idea
<TheNumb> cs:go works
<TheNumb> ;p
<a1fa> cant get l4d2 to work
<a1fa> it just hangs "loading..."
<a1fa> well it just loaded
<a1fa> interesting right before i killed it
<TheNumb> amd's drivers are so buggy
<TheNumb> I won't be buying a laptop with radeon next time.
<a1fa> i should have bought gtx 970
<a1fa> TheNumb: is multicore rendering an option in CS:Go
<a1fa> soo much tearing.. uh,,.. 250fps dipping down to 100fps and tearin the screen
<a1fa> TheNumb: what kind of fps are you seeing with CS:GO?
<Daekdroom> Is Bash completion broke for anyone else using Kubuntu?
<TheNumb> Daekdroom: make sure that bash-completion is installed.
<Daekdroom> TheNumb: it is, but it isn't working
<TheNumb> Daekdroom: try "source /etc/profile"
<Daekdroom> TheNumb: Hah. It works now. Thank you.
<Daekdroom> Shouldn't it work by default?
<TheNumb> It should.
<Daekdroom> Hm. I'll check if it's been reported.
<TheNumb> For some reason bash is not sourcing the file.
<labsin> TheNumb, Did you make changes to .bashrc?
<TheNumb> labsin: ask Daekdroom
<labsin> sorry
<labsin> Daekdroom, ?
<labsin> The default one's are in /etc/skel
<Daekdroom> I don't remember making any changes to .bashrc
<labsin> you could copy .bashrc and .profile to ~/
<Daekdroom> Let me check.
<Daekdroom> Hm. They were different indeed, although I don't know why. I copied the default.
<Daekdroom> So it must've been on my end. I can't find a launchpad bug for this.
<TheNumb> Daekdroom: how long ago did you install the system?
<TheNumb> Maybe there was an update in the meantime.
<Daekdroom> This /home is old.
<TheNumb> ic
<Daekdroom> The Kubuntu install is new.
<labsin> btw, normally the completion is set from /etc/profile.d/bash_completion.sh
<labsin> (I think)
<TheNumb> right
<labsin> and this is then launched from /etc/profile
<TheNumb> everything in /etc/profile.d gets sourced by the shell.
<darthkaos> sup, testing out the ubuntu mate 15.04 beta on VMWare.  Really liking it so far.
<mrqtros_> Hi all
<mrqtros_> Can someone tell me how can I upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04?
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-28
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<crutchcorn> Hey guys, is anyone on who could help me out with an issue with Mir?
<crutchcorn> Anyone on know anything about Mir?
<crutchcorn> Getting an issue about not being able to load library libuinityapplicationplugin.so (libqpa-mirserver.so no file/directory) when running unity8
<TheNumb> crutchcorn: have yo tried reporting a bug?
<crutchcorn> Not yet because I am A) stupid B) Not sure where to find it (I'll take a look now)
<crutchcorn> :P
<crutchcorn> TheNumb: Did so now
<crutchcorn> https://www.google.com/url?q=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Funity8%2F%2Bbug%2F1426713&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNGnRGzmg4wFFz_Bj8R4TToLyW6qVw
<crutchcorn> Sorry, stupid Google links.
<crutchcorn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1426713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1426713 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "libqpa-mirserver.so does not exist" [Undecided,New]
<crutchcorn> Added more to the bug report
<Daekdroom> Can anyone here confirm that Unity doesn't use ~/.xinitrc by default?
<TheNumb> why would a desktop environment use .xinitrc?
<Daekdroom> Hm.. good point, but I thought it was possible to use it regardless, if it was present in ~/
<TheNumb> Daekdroom: what are you trying to do?
<bcowan> what kernel is in 15.04
<TheNumb> bcowan: 3.18 afair
<TheNumb> it will be upgraded to 3.19
<bcowan> thanks
<bcowan> just wish they would include a 32 bit efi in the 64 bit version
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-01
<a1fa> anyone else having slowness issues with us.archive ?
<a1fa> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<a1fa> now this
<krabador> a1fa, it's probably that you must wait sometime before a fix, or you can try another repo source
<a1fa> krabador: k
<penguin42> a1fa: It's rare but I have also seen that with bad RAM
<a1fa> client side?
<a1fa> its working fine now
<a1fa> it was something with the server
<a1fa> the server is very slow too
<penguin42> yeh I once had bad RAM and when it fetched it it landed in corrupt RAM
<a1fa> hm, i guess i could do a mem test later tonight
<a1fa> is xfce 4.12 going to make it to 15.04 or we are already in feature freeze?
<jtaylor> thats not broken ram
<jtaylor> its just apt/servers being wonky
<jtaylor> happens all the time
<jtaylor> try updating again later
<a1fa> just did and it worked fine
<elfy> a1fa: FFe in for xfce 4.12
<alket> Hi, I have no audio in Kubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ngaio> How do I ensure the Nvidia 346 driver is the driver being used? I can install it, which uninstalls 340, reboot, but then I'm back to Nouveau.
<lordievader> alket: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<alket> https://paste.kde.org/popjwylid
<lordievader> alket: That looks okay, does 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' produce any output?
<alket> no
<lordievader> alket: Does it error?
<BluesKaj> alket, have you updated/upgraded since the install and was the audio working before the upgrade?
<alket> i did a fresh install
<alket> on kubuntu 14.04, 14.10 it worked
<alket> but in 15.04 never
<alket> ok the back port is working, but not the front one
<lordievader> alket: Is the front port muted?
<lordievader> alket: See 'alsamixer' ;)
<alket> nothing is muted
<lordievader> alket: Hmm, open pavucontrol and see to where the audio is directed.
<BluesKaj> alket, have you checked the various controls in alsamixer ?
<alket> but its GTK xD
<alket> oke did all 100% in alsamixer
<alket> still no sound in front
<alket> want KRDC access ?
<BluesKaj> which player? or are you using multimedia system settings?
<alket> Amarok
<BluesKaj> alket, run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel then reboot
<lordievader> alket: Have you checked pavucontrol yet?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: You do know that modprobes are runtime only? Rebooting nullifies the effect.
<lordievader> Besides snd-hda-intel was already loaded.
<alket> lordievader: is there a cli version of pavucontrol
<alket> i dont want to install more gtk things
<BluesKaj> lod because it's acommon bug with the intel module , it doesn't load properly even tho there's no output from the command,..not until the pc is rebooted
<BluesKaj> lordievader,^
<lordievader> Yes, pactl and pacmd probably replace it... but they are difficult to use.
<lordievader> However I cannot help you with those tools as I never use them.
<alket> ok installed pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> alket, and testing sound with amarok doesn't help solve your issue , it just complicates matters
<alket> well I only need amarok and some games for sounds hehe
<BluesKaj> run the tests in system settings > multimedia >music
<BluesKaj> then if the audio works there , apply to devices list as well , the click apply
<alket> im still lost at pavucontrols
<alket> well since back port is working ,its ok , thanks :)
<lordievader> alket: Go to the 'output devices' tab and see what port is selected.
<alket> ok brb 10
<BluesKaj> alket, whatever shows in system settings > multimedia >music should be listed in the pavucontrol output dropdown, check the outputs avaialble pavucontrol and try them in system settings test
<alket> well strange thing, games dont have audio
<BluesKaj> alket, so do the audio tests work in systemsettings>muntimedia>music ?
 * BluesKaj has had it with this one ...no point
<alket> BluesKaj: it works
<alket> sorry was bit afk, some things IRL
<BluesKaj> what works
<BluesKaj> " it " doesn't tell me much
<alket> Built-in , not GK107
<BluesKaj> is not a mindreader
<alket> im not sure what to tell xD
<BluesKaj> alket, you saw what I posted, not repeating myself
<Novice201y> Hi. After changing from init to systemd in 15.04 my netbook doesn't see an usb modem. How to fix this?
<TheNumb> Novice201y: switch back to upstart.
<TheNumb> It's still the recommended init system for 15.04.
<TheNumb> Novice201y: you could also try enabling the modemmanager service
<Novice201y> TheNumb, Now I'm updating Ubuntu by 2nd channel. We'll see.
<Novice201y> TheNumb, Yup, update solved the problem. Hail to Ubuntu! ;)
<TheNumb> :)
<TheNumb> I think that systemd should become a default init system on 16.04
<TheNumb> s/on/in/
<elfy> afaik I've not seen anything saying that systemd won't be default in 15.04
<Novice201y> On 15.04 upstart I receive: org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.Device.Control when unlocking USB modem. How to fix it?
<k1l_> 16.04 is the target for systemd beeing the standard
<Novice201y> PolicyKit authorization failder: challenge needed for org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.Device.Control
<k1l_> elfy: please show the announcement telling 15.04 using systemd as standard init
<elfy> k1l_: not seen any announcement - just read blueprints
<Novice201y> Any ideas?
<k1l_> its the other way around than what you tell here. systemd is in the progress to be the standard in 16.04. so its worked on. but upstart keeps beeing the standard init
<k1l_> *so far
<elfy> k1l_: "this cycle we fully intend to make the switch to systemd as PID 1.= Remaining services that need porting to systemd ="
<elfy> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1411-systemd-migration
<elfy> but it is of course a blueprint :)
<elfy> I try and catch up with pitti regularly - I'll try again tomorrow
<TheNumb> http://people.canonical.com/~jhunt/systemd/packages-to-convert/2015-03-01.txt
<TheNumb> That's not much tbh
<elfy> yep - list is a whole lot shorter than the first time I looked - mostly I want to see things that start with xu or xf and I don't need to page down anymore :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-29
<furkan> does anybody here have a copy of a 16.04 Alpha 1 ISO image? any flavour would do...
<ChibaPet> furkan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<furkan> ChibaPet: thanks but i was looking for a copy of the initial alpha 1 release, not the current daily build
<furkan> there's a regression that i'm trying to narrow down
<ChibaPet> furkan: The changes between then and now would constitute bug fixes.
<ChibaPet> ah, gotcha
<furkan> and it's proving too painful to work backwards and downgrade individual packages
<ChibaPet> Alright, bug fixes and regressions then. :P
<furkan> my volume keys stop working after suspend/resume
<furkan> :(
<ChibaPet> Oh, that's odd.
<ChibaPet> USB keyboard, out of curiosity?
<furkan> yeah, USB
<ChibaPet> Unplugging and replugging ought to help.
<furkan> just tried it right now, doesn't seem to have had an effect
<ChibaPet> USB keyboards with multimedia keys present a distinct UHID for the multimedia keys. I haven't seen sleep mess that up, but as a temporary workaround, it shoul reinitialize and reattach if you re-plug.
<ChibaPet> hrm
<ChibaPet> The other thing to look at is xev output.
<furkan> that's another thing i was playing with a while back
<ChibaPet> I don't use Unity here, so I just catch the keystrokes in my window manager to process, but ... I'll try to remember to check xev on my wife's Unity once it's done updating.
<furkan> it doesn't give any output for the volume keys when i just run xev
<ChibaPet> hrm
<furkan> but there was another tool too let me check what it was...
<ChibaPet> I get this, not that it particularly helps you: https://bpaste.net/show/eb59011f0382
<ChibaPet> as an example
<furkan> yeah that's what i get too when it's working normally
<furkan> but there's this other tool, evtest
<ChibaPet> Anything in dmesg noting a detach?
<ChibaPet> Oh, I'm not familiar with that. Will have to learn about it.
<furkan> right now i'm not getting any output in either of them
<furkan> but if i remember correctly, i have to be running both of them simultaneously to get any output for the volume keys... it's strange
<furkan> and no nothing like that in dmesg
<ChibaPet> How about in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<furkan> no "detach" in there either
<ChibaPet> Anything about evdev that looks relevant, though?
<furkan> hmmm
<furkan> there's quite a bit in here about evdev, trying to read through it
<furkan> this seems to be the only error, and it looks like it happened after the suspend/resume: [    48.425] (EE) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v9.0: Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event6".
<furkan> dunno if that's relevant
<ChibaPet> That seems like a BlueTooth device or something.
<furkan> just a Microsoft nano-receiver
<furkan> it's an MS wireless keyboard
<ChibaPet> Here's someone futzing with multimedia keys - maybe something in there will spark an idea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/44169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44169 in X.Org X server "no multimedia keys when using evdev with mouse" [Medium,Won't fix]
<ChibaPet> Wait, it's a wireless keyboard?
<furkan> yeah wireless keyboard + mouse combo
<ChibaPet> That's... almost certainly your multimedia device then.
<ChibaPet> Thought you said it was USB. Anyway...
<furkan> oh, yeah it's USB but it's a USB wireless receiver
<ChibaPet> I'd bet that event6 is where the multimedia uhid is attaching.
<furkan> not built-in bluetooth or anything
<ChibaPet> kk, I've seen those
<furkan> hmm
<ChibaPet> So, when you try detaching/reattaching, are you just toggling the keyboard, or pulling the USB thing? Just be interesting to see if that matters.
<ChibaPet> I'd assume pulling the USB adapter would give you a full reset, but we're touching on stuff where I'm insufficiently familiar to catch subtleties.
<furkan> i pulled the USB receiver out and plugged it back in
<furkan> interesting bug report
<furkan> pretty old though, from back in 2006-2008
<ChibaPet> Hrm. I heard this odd flopping noise, and it was my two year old unloading a bookcase onto the floop, book by book.
<furkan> in my case it was working fine with Ubuntu 15.10, and stopped after the upgrade to 16.04
<ChibaPet> floor
<furkan> haha
<ChibaPet> Yeah, not saying it's the same. Just stuff to look at.
<furkan> but yeah that looks interesting
<ChibaPet> The closest I got to digging into evdev was when I was trying to get my USB keyboard to work under FreeBSD, which just presents the raw uhid. It was the frist time I understood that the silly keyboard presents multiple devices to the system.
<furkan> so it looks like in /dev/input i don't have an event6
<furkan> i should try rebooting and see if it comes back
<ChibaPet> That seems extreme.
<ChibaPet> udev ought to be creating things like that as devices that need them are plugged in.
<ChibaPet> ALSO... It might get a name other than event6 on re-insertion.
<ChibaPet> I'd watch dmesg and watch the contents of /dev as you pull the plug and re-insert.
<ChibaPet> Alright, I need to clean up books and finish working on my wife's machine. I'll be back later. Sorry I don't have any more direct help.
<furkan> i just tried unplugging and plugging back in
<furkan> again
<furkan> and same error
<ChibaPet> Anything interesting?
<ChibaPet> hrm
<furkan> [  4111.568] (EE) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v9.0: Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event6".
<furkan> [  4111.568] (EE) PreInit returned 2 for "Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver v9.0"
<furkan> but hey that's progress at least.. i hadn't noticed that before
<furkan> thanks for the help :)
<ChibaPet> Mm, and it's almost certainly directly related.
<ChibaPet> sure - please tell us what you find, as I'd be interested in knowing what it was
<furkan> will do, if there is any progress :)
<drhalan1> hey. is there anything I have to do for resolvconf to read stuff in /etc/network/interfaces?
<drhalan1> is xenial even still using resolvconf?
<drhalan1> anyways my problem: putting an entry in /etc/resolv.conf works. putting the same thing in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't
<drhalan1> (even after a reboot)
<ChibaPet> drhalan1: You put resolvconf lines into interface descriptions.
<drhalan1> i put °dns-nameservers° instead of °namerserver"
<ChibaPet> Correct.
<ChibaPet> And dns-search.
<drhalan1> doh dns-search fixed it
<drhalan1> thanks ChibaPet
<ChibaPet> cool
<ChibaPet> sure thing
<Fudge> you can use two hostnames with search in resolv.conf i have my isp and my local network to resolve local hostnames from my gateway
<ChibaPet> I think you can go up to six, maybe more.
<ChibaPet> There's a cap that's smaller than what I could really use, but, eh.
<drhalan1> ChibaPet: maybe you can help me with this issue too? http://pastebin.com/1damUL2M
<drhalan1> not sure why i need to call ifup before resolvconf works...
<drhalan1> i guess it is due to manual...but resolvconf should still setup dns...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> hi cobber
<Fudge> still having dhclient probs, but my buddy with exact same setup isnt, so what have i ddone differently
<lordievader> Fudge: Tcpdump it, do you get replies on your dhcp requests?
<Fudge> listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes
<lordievader> No need to paste the entire output here ;)
<Fudge> if i run dhclient eth0 manually i get an ip, but when i leave it to expire in 700seconds or what ever the lease time is, i dont get a new one
<lordievader> Tcpdump it and watch the logs when that happens.
<Fudge> ok
<Fudge> bound to 203.206.58.81 -- renewal in 6355 seconds.
<lordievader> Time for coffee ;)
<Fudge> lol
<Fudge> ill prob be in bed then damn
<lordievader> Not if you drink your coffee :P
 * lordievader slides Fudge a fresh cup of coffee
<Fudge> i ran out, i could brew some though
<Fudge> cheers
<Fudge>   ok using his rules too
<lordievader> ?
<Fudge> iptables
 * lordievader is confused
<lordievader> What does iptables have to do with this?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mayhem> will mir+unity8 be shipped with 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir | mayhem
<ubottu> mayhem: unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12+15.10.20150609-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<mayhem> yeah, I was going through it..
<k1l> mayhem: they are already in 15.10.
<mayhem> sorry, what I meant is that is there a separate version planned for 16.04 (with mir+unity8)
<k1l> mayhem: no
<mayhem> :k1l thanks for the confirmation
<nicomachus> I decided to take the beta plunge on my HTPC finally. I tried to upgrade with do-release-upgrade -d, but it's unable to authenticate module-init-tools and aborts the process.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: from wily?
<nicomachus> Yea.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: fresh install instead, i had kernel issues from wily to xenial upgrade
<nicomachus> I guess there's a way to create a file to allow unauthed, but I'm not sure that's a good idea.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: i ended up with 4.2 kernel where i should have higher on xenial
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: mixxed things up
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: fresh all working like a charm now
 * nicomachus sighs
<nicomachus> okkkkkk
<nicomachus> guess I need to backup and do that then.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: youl be happy with a fresh one mate :p
<nicomachus> Probably.
<nicomachus> thank god for gigabit upload speeds to google drive.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<alkisg> Hi guys, `do-release-upgrade -d` on mate 15.10 doesn't give me 16.04
<alkisg> Does that only work for vanilla ubuntu? Should I sed through sources.list instead?
<ChibaPet> drhalan1: I just saw your paste from last night. The bit I don't get is how eth0 had an address before the ifup. That it did suggests that the system didn't start from a totally clean state.
<ChibaPet> I'd guess from what I see that you added the resolvconf lines after eth0 was already up.
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-01
<cristianR> Hi
<cristianR> I am doing a minimal installation of 16.04. When I try to install nvidia proprietary drivers it tries to install about 1gb of dependencies. I.E evolution-data-server, or gnome-screensaver
<cristianR> It is supposed to be like this, or I just uncovered a bug_
<cristianR> ?
<cristianR> found it, I should install it with --no-install-recommends
<ChibaPet> cristianR: I'd wondered about that myself. Thank you.
<cristianR> Hi
<cristianR> What version of the nvidia proprietary driver do you recommend to use with bumblebee? I was unable to successfully run initramfs so far.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<luqman_> where can I get 16.10?
<k1l> there is no 16.10
<k1l> 16.04 is the development release atm
<k1l> for an iso see the topic in this channel
<muerte> Hello, my Xenial Xerus Alpha2 crashes time to time. When I send bug crash report it tells me to upgrade obsolete packages: apt, apt-utils, bind9-host, cups, cups-client, cups-core-drivers, cups-daemon, iproute2, isc-dhcp-client, libapt-pkg5.0, libcups2, libcupscgi1, libcupsimage2, libcupsmime1, libcupsppdc1, libldap-2.4-2, printer-driver-gutenprint. I Tried apt-get autoremove and apt-get install but it did not work out. How do I upg
<lotuspsychje> muerte: did you clean install or upgrade?
<muerte> clean install
<lotuspsychje> muerte: uname -a please?
<muerte> 4.4.0-2-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 15:43:18 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<lordievader> muerte: Have you run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<asper> hi there i got a problem regarding gstreamer and vaapi. last week i could play files with gst-play1.0 but now i got errors libva info: Trying to open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_drv_video.so
<asper> libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1
<asper> there is no i965_drv_video.so only a i965_dri.so
<lotuspsychje> asper: up to date to latest?
<asper> yep.
<lotuspsychje> asper: got the right video driver active? check sudo lshw -C video ?
<asper> seems right:  configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> asper: maybe file a new bug then?
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lordievader> Does vdpau work correctly?
<asper> how can i check that?
<lordievader> With gstreamer? No idea. I suppose you could tell mpv to use the vdpau driver to test vdpau.
<asper> ahh ok. no i got intel graphics.
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88847/how-do-i-enable-vdpau-hardware-video-acceleration-support-for-non-nvidia-cards
<lordievader> Ohh, hey, your bug is mentioned!
<lordievader> !bug 1300215
<ubottu> bug 1300215 in libvdpau (Ubuntu) "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300215
<lotuspsychje> nice find lordievader
<lotuspsychje> asper: add your experience to it maybe?
<asper> ohh crap. i had to install i965-va-driver manually
<asper> works now. thanks for the hint.
<lordievader> But anyways, it seems vdpau is recommended over va-api.
<muerte> lordievader: No, I will try that. Thanks for help!
<lordievader> Sure, no problem.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<asper> lordievader: there is no real vdpau for intel gpus
<asper> only a wrapper which then uses vaapi.
<lordievader> I see.
<muerte> Another question about SSD drives: I have enabled noatime and discard on fstab and crypttab. What else has to be done for SSD optimization, TRIM? Is there instructions on ubuntu wiki or forum?
<k1l> ubuntu got automatic trim support
<k1l> and todays ssds dont need any special treatment besides that, since they live as long as hdds
<BluesKaj> I ran noatime and discard in fstab for a while, but after doing a clean install there really was no difference in speed or response either
<BluesKaj> on samsung evo 850 ssd 256Gb
<BluesKaj> also there's some theory about leaving 10% unallocated space on ssd for overwriting of some kind
<muerte> Does /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim: /sbin/fstrim --all || true work on Crucial drives also?
<muerte> On 14.04 "exec fstrim-all --no-model-check" did the trick to all drives...
<muerte> k1l: Do you know anything about above cron jobs?
<salamanderrake> how do I fix a file conflict when installing a package, I am tring to install kubuntu-full and got this going https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/cd82a390e3e41d3af8d3
<JanC> ugh, the software centre in 15.04 is so bad; I hope that will get fixed...
<JanC> 16.04
<genii> salamanderrake: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<salamanderrake> genii: still got issues, https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/d0689f1d2e1ae76c1413
<salamanderrake> the package name is kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<genii> salamanderrake: Either should have worked... in any case, try again now with the sudo apt-get -f install  ( no packagename)
<salamanderrake> cool thanks than worked
<nedstark> will ubuntu 16.04 have zfs or not
<nedstark> i am tired of the hippies dictating to all the distros
<Pici> I'm not sure what that means.
<SwedeMike> nedstark: are you referring to https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2016/feb/25/zfs-and-linux/ ?
<jushur> thinks its time to force mirror server admins to fix their servers. or take them out of the rotation.. a lot of the mirrors are vuln atm. and it seems admins are sleeping.
<lordievader> Aren't most of those servers run by volunteers? I.e. low priority.
<jushur> low prio? is like ppl geting handed things that has been mitm modified atm?
<jushur> lordievader: and yes i do get its volunteers, but low prio. not so much.
<jushur> nedstark: i say wait and se how the actuall release looks. when its out.
<nedstark> i will wait and see, but if they retreat, it will mean a victory for the radicals
<Pici> jushur: er, vulnerable to what?
<nedstark> they took down the page so i see that as a bad sign https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<nedstark> another one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<jushur> Pici: well, I only see SSLv2 DROWN as official atm, but there is more. And its nasty.
<nedstark> i will use the ppa regardless https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Pici> jushur: I didn't think there were many/any servers that provided pacakges over https
<k1l_> jushur: 16.04 ships the zfs.ko but the installer is not capable of making a zfs root partition, yet, iirc.
<k1l_> nedstark: ^
<k1l_> nedstark: and the wiki pages are working here. dont know what you mean
<jushur> k1l_: yah i know, saw it was ment for ned to.. a sidenote tho. there seems to be some issues with installing the zfs tools. tested it on some test installs and all of them had issues with reboots. exept the system actually installed to a zfs partition.
<ChibaPet> jushur: What issues did you encounter? I'm just cathcing up on scrollback.
<ChibaPet> Hrm. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS is up. Might have been freetarded malice if it was down briefly.
<ChibaPet> nedstark: Using the shipped ZFS will be safer, IMHO. No DKMS required.
<jushur> ChibaPet: well none of the systems without zfs pool for the drive actually managed to boot. some error accessing/finding the vg partitions.
<ChibaPet> jushur: FWIW, I've got systems both running ZFS root and ZFS for dedicated data partitions, and no significant issues so far.
<ChibaPet> jushur: How are you using it? I'd be happy to help.
<jushur> ChibaPet: could be just my setups that is a bit wonky tho.
<ChibaPet> jushur: FWIW, here, I've got zpools sitting on LUKS, and no configuration beyond having the LUKS providers listed in /etc/crypttab. The cryptsetup.target seems to do the right thing for me. I haven't actually tried an unencrypted version of this yet. :P
<jushur> ChibaPet: well vg on luks, separate /boot. the zfs pool system has a dedicated /boot drive. and 2x 8TB hdd's in a mirror. that system is working perfectly.
<ChibaPet> jushur: Are you trying for ZFS on root?
<ChibaPet> jushur: And LUKS or no LUKS?
<jushur> ChibaPet: i have that. works 100% manual install.
<ChibaPet> I'm sorry. I might be slow today. I'm missing what particular combination is not working for you.
<ChibaPet> You said something isn't finding VG partitions... Are you keeping zpools inside of LVM, or ...?
<jushur> ChibaPet: all my test ssystems without ZFS failed to boot.
<ChibaPet> Oh, weird.
<ChibaPet> I'd make sure your image is up to date, for whatever installer you're using. I haven't run into that here. Maybe it's a known thing. Hopefully.
<jushur> ChibaPet: idd, but i have a gyu asigned to looking trough it.
<ChibaPet> gyu?
<ChibaPet> oh, guy, possibly
<jushur> guy*/dude
<ChibaPet> Hm. So, I've been mostly using the server install image lately, since I'm going to wait for Ubuntu to support ZFS on root before I actually do that, and it's done relatively complex set-ups without error - separate boot on raid, root on ext-on-lvm-on-luks-on-raid. I haven't tried this sort of install with the desktop image.
<jushur> ChibaPet: lvm on luks works perfectly fine with the desktop image. im not doing any raids tho. but cant imagine that would change anything realy.
<ChibaPet> Oh. LVM... was failing, you just said...? Could you explain to me in small words what combination of things is failing? I'm still not seeing it.
<jushur> it could not find the lvm on reboot. was kinda odd. as it was there. could boot with live img and see it. but the kernel with zfs could not.
<jushur> could just be an error in the grub detection tho.
<ChibaPet> Is it getting into your initrd, or not loading it?
<jushur> well it worked so far it got to try to look for the lvm, /boot is on a ext2 partition so its 100% always working.
<jushur> the crypt part was done. and no errors there.
<ChibaPet> hm - any chance you're missing lvm packages, such that they're not getting hooked into your initrd build?
<ChibaPet> lvm2, liblvmfoo, etc
<ChibaPet> That'd explain the rescue environment seeing the LVM but the initrd not.
<jushur> ChibaPet: well i was thinking maybe it was something like that. have my friend looking trough the boot files atm.
<ChibaPet> Also verify that /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/lvm2 is there.
<ChibaPet> How you'd come to not have the lvm packages, on the other hand, is unclear. I'd suspect you'd get them even with a minimal set from deboostrap.
<lordievader> ChibaPet: Not true, you need to explicitly install them.
<lordievader> A debootstrap is very minimal.
<ChibaPet> Well. I can see that maybe being it then.
<jushur> the system clearly had the correct files, as it was working before :D
<ChibaPet> jushur: It is Mysterious.
<jushur> ChibaPet: yes, i was like ehm!?!!.. when it happened..
<ChibaPet> I have to get off my duff and write some bug reports before it's too late to be useful.
<jushur> ChibaPet: my friend is at the physical location doing all the boring work of digging trough the files atm. he will make a bug report if he finds out what happened.
<ChibaPet> Cool.
<jushur> we kinda never report anything if we dont understand it, we just document it and redo the systems. wait for a new version etc.
<timp> hello. Is this the correct channel to ask for help on installing xenial on a Macbook Pro?
<timp> I have a MacbookPro11-1, so I am following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/utopic
<timp> except I didn't use an utopic image but a daily xenial image
<timp> I load ubuntu from usb stick fine, and it looks great :) but the instructions say to sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, in order to get wifi working
<timp> that package cannot be located for me. Is it not included in the xenial image?
<timp> wifi is not working out-of-the-box for me
<ChibaPet> timp: Right, you need a wired network to bootstrap.
<ChibaPet> Like, one of the USB ethernet adapters.
<timp> ohh, I don't have that
<lordievader> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 1451 kB, installed size 6944 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ChibaPet> You might be able to make everything available on local disks, but that'd be a bit of work.
<ChibaPet> I'm going to be installing on my 11,1 when I get a chance, so please share how it goes.
<lordievader> Or download the deb (and it's dependencies) to a stick, and install from there.
<ChibaPet> (Dual booting, not dangerously dedicated.)
<timp> where can I find the package (for xenial amd64). I can put it on a usb stick from a different computer
<ChibaPet> lordievader: The dependencies are the sticking point. Is there a nice way to get a full list?
<lordievader> timp: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/bcmwl-kernel-source
<lordievader> ChibaPet: apt-cache show
<ChibaPet> lordievader: But no tool for a recursive list?
<lordievader> Not that I know of.
<ChibaPet> timp: https://bpaste.net/show/f33ab1378776 FWIW
<lordievader> But you could easily script something which downloads the deb and its dependencies.
<ChibaPet> timp: If you have a store handy, the Apple dongles are about $30.
<ChibaPet> Time-wise using USB ethernet might win over the work of devising a list, downloading it, accessing it.
<lordievader> Though dependencies of dependencies might be troublesome...
<ChibaPet> ^
<lordievader> Agreed, getting an ethernet device takes care of a lot of headaches.
<ChibaPet> timp: Note that I'm explicitly recommending the USB ethernet. I'm not sure how well Ubuntu will play with the ThunderBolt gigabit adapters.
<timp> looks like I only need this dependency: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/dkms/2.2.0.3-2ubuntu9
<ChibaPet> timp: Your environment has a compiler handy?
<timp> ChibaPet: it is almost midnight, so the store is closed. And I have a bunch of USB sticks already
<timp> ChibaPet: seems like gcc is included on the xenial daily build
<timp> that's why it is 1.5 GB :)
<ChibaPet> hah
<ChibaPet> Well, snagging dependencies will work then. Just don't be frustrated if it ends up being an iterative process.
<ChibaPet> And please, again, tell me how it goes, as I'll be doing the same thing soonish. (I'll probably use the server ISO, but either way.)
<timp> I thought all my old 1 GB USB sticks were useless now since the image is 1.5GB
<timp> but now they come in handy for the debs :)
<ChibaPet> FWIW: http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MC704LL/A/apple-usb-ethernet-adapter
<ChibaPet> I've got two and I've used them with Linux for long stretches.
<timp> I haven't used a cable for network in years :)
<timp> aaaaaand.....
<timp> I have wifi :D
<ChibaPet> Oh, good deal. That was fast.
<ChibaPet> Question: rEFInd and dual-boot, or only Ubuntu on the box?
<lordievader> timp: But ethernet is much faster!
<ChibaPet> Follow-up: If rEFInd and dual-booting, are you running El Capitan, and are you running FileVault?
<timp> I will dual boot with el capitan, no filevault
<timp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/utopic recommends efibootmgr
<timp> I'll try that
<ChibaPet> Alright. New to me.
<timp> the install seems successful :)
<timp> only after rebooting into my installed ubuntu I need to re-install the kernel modules for wifi
<timp> yay :)\
<ChibaPet> cool
<timp> ChibaPet, lordievader: thanks for your help :)
<ChibaPet> Happy to help.
<timp> wow, new software store :)
<timp> ChibaPet: so if you want to dual boot with OSX, the MacbookPro11-1 wiki page is not complete
<timp> for the wily wiki page
<timp> they left out installation step 8 where you add MacOS to your grub config, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy\
<timp> besides that, all is good :)
<ChibaPet> timp: Neat. I might give it a shot tonight.
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-02
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there. im planning to install the daily build from 16.04
<MichaelTiebesl> do i have to reinstall it once the official 16.04 will come out?
<MichaelTiebesl> or can i continue with the daily build to have the same 16.04?
<SwedeMike> MichaelTiebesl: generally you can continue and just upgrade packages, unless something breaks of course.
<MichaelTiebesl> SwedeMike: thanks. im planning to install it this week so i thought maybe i wait a few weeks more for the final iso, but if it will be the same then thats okay then for me
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: see the schedule in topic
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: you can also test 16.04 daily image right now if you like, if you just keep in mind things can still break
<syntroPi> Yeah i know im just really curious about it :-)
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: then install right now
<lotuspsychje> adviser: did you have right graphics driver?
<syntroPi> Yup gonna have to do some preparations first though, will the daily image finally result in same system as release ?
<adviser> lotuspsychje: Not sure
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: you mean upgrade to final?
<adviser> I am new into this open source OS
<syntroPi> yes
<adviser> not familiar in programe, used to install windows OS.
<k1l> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<syntroPi> Ah great thanks
<lotuspsychje> adviser: can you pastebin us sudo lshw -C video please?
<adviser> how to ?
<adviser> Im new into working on the tools
<lotuspsychje> adviser: from a terminal
<adviser> ok i follow ur instruction stepby step
<adviser> user@admin:~$
<lotuspsychje> !paste | adviser
<ubottu> adviser: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adviser> huh?
<lotuspsychje> adviser: you can paste the output to the channel here, se we can see what you do
<adviser> What should i type ?
<lotuspsychje> adviser: scroll up mate
<adviser> where?
<adviser> Im now at Mate Terminal.
<lotuspsychje> adviser: <lotuspsychje> adviser: can you pastebin us sudo lshw -C video please?
<adviser> I am lost
<adviser> now sure what pastebin
<adviser> oh dear.. only familiar in windows
<lotuspsychje> adviser: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> adviser: when you just switched from windows, i would recommend a more stable LTS flavor like ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> adviser: now you chosen an alpha version
<adviser>     oh i see
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | adviser download the iso from here
<ubottu> adviser download the iso from here: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> adviser: 16.04 will be final in april and youl be able to upgrade from 14.04
<adviser> I was told this version in my system is latest beta .. so trial.
<adviser> Understand.
<lotuspsychje> adviser: for your case i would start with regular desktop 14.04.4 LTS
<adviser> So, you suggest me to run the 14.04.4 LTS better? Is that the MATE version ?
<lotuspsychje> adviser: i didnt say better, we have all kinds of flavors
<lotuspsychje> adviser: but for starter its advisable, when you like it, you can still choose other flavors later
<lotuspsychje> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<adviser> I did tried the Ubuntu 15.10 OS 32bits on another laptop, similarly white screen before it fully launched,
<adviser> so just wonder.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | adviser you could try booting with this
<ubottu> adviser you could try booting with this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<adviser> Thanks lotuspsychje and ubottu: I need to figure out
<lotuspsychje> adviser: did you install ubuntu with cable + updates enabled during setup?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<adviser> yes.. i run in wifi
<adviser> and also run software updates
<lotuspsychje> adviser: ok, maybe try this 14.04.4 LTS and see if you still got white screen, if it does make a hug
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<adviser> Haha thanks good for newbies like me.
<lotuspsychje> adviser: now you tested a non-lts version and an alpha version
<lotuspsychje> adviser: so i would avise also test LTS
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: fine tnx mate and you? slow coffee :p?
<lordievader> About to make one.
<adviser> Ok, will reburn .iso to my usb
<lotuspsychje> adviser: good luck, and come back to us if you have issues ok
<adviser> then reinstall.. hope to find good OS.
<lotuspsychje> adviser: ubuntu is a good choice dont worry
<adviser> Sure, thanks great to all help
<lotuspsychje> adviser: we will figure it out
<adviser> I just started this open source.. so used to windows XP and 7.
<timp> is BTRFS stable enough to be recommended on a laptop used for development (with a lot of chroots)?
<k1l> if you need to ask dont use +1 and btrfs :)
<timp> k1l: heh, you have a point there :)
<timp> I will use xenial anyway. I will need it and otherwise I'll anyway upgrade to xenial to get the latest LTS
<timp> I'm just looking for a bit of information about how mature and stable btrfs is
<timp> on an ssd
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Ben64> i don't know why people like it
<timp> Ben64: because in a chroot, I will have a lot of copies of files that will not change, and btrfs will instead of copying the files, link them until one of them is edited
<timp> Ben64: that should save disk space, and potentially make creating chroots with the whole filesystem copied inside faster
<timp> but if my chroots will have different distributions/releases inside them I guess it won't matter too much
<timp> !ext4
<timp> the bot needs to know me first?
<timp> ah, it doesn't know ext4
<itsmeagain> http://i.piccy.info/i9/e0e1d81613ba467353e9aacfc6cd2f4d/1456909889/169721/1009782/nedrmal.jpg 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX Have a nice day
<lotuspsychje> itsmeagain: no spam here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zzarr> hello! this is just a little question, will the error messages that pops up from time to time be removed? (they are annoying and sometime don't show what's causing the error)
<BluesKaj> zzarr,what are you doing when the erors occur?
<zzarr> BluesKaj, I'm talking in general, but it always happens on a fresh installation
<BluesKaj> zzarr, make sure you update and upgrade, then dist-upgrade to bring in the latest packages and improvements
<zzarr> BluesKaj, yea, I do, but I think it's complaining about things that are not that important (I have never noticed any problem)
<zzarr> I would have been fine with a "send error reports to Canonical" checkbox during installation and in the settings menu
<BluesKaj> zzarr, are any apps crashing ?
<zzarr> BluesKaj, since they don't say, I don't know
<zzarr> BluesKaj, they just say the system have encountered a problem
<BluesKaj> you should saee a crash notice/icon in the panel
<BluesKaj> in the terminal ?
<zzarr> BluesKaj, the blue icon
<BluesKaj> zzarr, I'm on kde , so the crash icon is different
<zzarr> BluesKaj, okey
<zzarr> I'm installing Ubuntu in a vm now to show what I mean
<zzarr> it should be done soon
<zzarr> it's rebooting now
<zzarr> now lets see if it pops up a message (probably will not knowing my luck)
<zzarr> I guess that it's not luck if something goes wrong
<jushur> zzarr: your errors are on a fresh/clean install? or after you added repos?
<zzarr> jushur, I use to get them directly
<zzarr> since I don't get it right now I begin to think it has something to do with the hw
<jushur> zzarr: ive been testing the current desktop and server on quite some machines (40+) and there is not much errors at all actually. all my testing hardware are "new/high" quality machines thou.
<icefox234> hello, I want to install 16.04 beta. will my install become LTS when 16.04 is officially released in april?
<SwedeMike> icefox234: yes.
<icefox234> okay, so no need to download and install a new image upon release?
<k1l> no. just run the updates
<icefox234> all right, thanks all I needed to know
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-03
<Deithrian> Power management remembers Display Brightness setting, but it is not applied after reboot, I have to move the slider in order to get it applied?
<strycore> Hi, I'm currently running 16.04 and I noticed that a recent update has made my scroll wheel insanely slow, anyone got a clue on what could be causing this?
<strycore> the problem is much worse in Chrome but the scroll wheel speed on Firefox is very weird, the speed seems to fluctuate randomly
<strycore> nevermind… dirty mousewheel issue. PSA: clean your mousewheel after 4 years
<jushur> strycore: buy a new mouse?
<strycore> jushur, nah, I took apart the mouse, cleaned the mouse wheel and it's working fine now
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there. today i installed 16.04. i see now a core file in my home. delete it?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<odt> anyone here got time to confirm a bug with isc-dhcp-client 4.3.3-5ubuntu9 ?
<odt> the bug being that it won't die on ifdown
<haasn> I'm still running into this issue as of Ubuntu 16.04: https://serverfault.com/questions/539911/setting-debconf-selections-for-keyboard-configuration-fails-layout-ends-up-as Is there really no better solution other than hacking around it by hard-copying /etc/console-setup ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jushur> haasn: i had that issue on a box where i ran kubuntu. login screen was using en_US and i had it set to my sv_SE local language.
<jushur> haasn: and it didnt react to when one tried to set it correctly. thing is i ran some repos on that machine, and i ended up just reinstalling it basicly.
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> does anybody else have the problem that eclipse is terribly slow and hangs often?
<mifritscher> it seems(!) to be in the swt/gtk corner, at least jvisualvm indicates that
<mifritscher> org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS._g_main_conteyt_iteration[native]
<mifritscher> I tried openjdk snd oracle java, OS and CS nv drivers
<mifritscher> on a fresh 64 bit install of 16.04
<mifritscher> I created a new bug report for it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/1552764 . I attached it to java-common as I don't know exactly which thing is the culprit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1552764 in java-common (Ubuntu) "Eclipse is very slow/hangs on a fresh 16.04 install (gtk/swt issue?)" [Undecided,New]
<odt> pulseaudio is occasionally returning to the wrong output device, can anyone confirm? for example after a standby/resume
<zen_> could someone help me file a bug: On my Lenove e560 when I keep buttons pressed they "lock" so when I let hold of them they still "fire" input, or for example the arrow keys then insert 4444 or 6666
<zen_> I don't know what package to run ubuntu-bug against
<Oh> sorry for the spam) http://i.piccy.info/i9/e0e1d81613ba467353e9aacfc6cd2f4d/1456909889/169721/1009782/nedrmal.jpg   1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX
<Landru> Oh: Thanks, no.
<Oh> sorry
<Oh> bye Bye
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-04
<tritonx> hi there, 16.04 is running perfectly here , except that many steam games won't start, any idea why ?
<krabador> tritonx, with what videocard and driver ?
<tritonx> 780ti , It was working fine with my previous install
<krabador> and now are you using proprietary nvidia ?
<tritonx> now using drivers 352.63... of course, not a newb ;P
<tritonx> I did a lot of stuff on my previous install, can'T remember what made my games worked....
<tritonx> for example, Trine3 works, but Cities Skyline not
<ChibaPet> tritonx: Do you end up with anything in /var/crash, or is it just not working mysteriously?
<tritonx> it kinda start and closes teh window
<tritonx> same with dying lights, it loads and crash
<ChibaPet> tritonx: /var/crash?
<tritonx> let me see
<tritonx> nothing there
<tritonx> some stuff there, but nothing from today
<tritonx> or related
<ChibaPet> hrm, okay - I get crashes from VLC and Xine, but they do populate /var/crash.
<tritonx> vlc works perfectly
<tritonx> Chrome too
<tritonx> netflix works fine with it
<tritonx> my install is fresh from last week
<krabador> have you rebuild a .steam folder ?
<tritonx> what do you mean ?
<tritonx> I even tried to redownload the game and it didnt worked
<krabador> trewas, try sudo mv ~/.steam ~/.steam_old
<krabador> and restart steam
<tritonx> no....
<tritonx> my steam is fine
<krabador> sometimes stuff in ~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_x got problems
<tritonx> that would cause just a few games to crash ?
<tritonx> got nothing to lose,, but I doubt that's the issue, good thing if it is
<tritonx> it redownloading  steam...
<krabador> yes, it can take some time. steam_old will give you the old stuff
<tritonx> wut?
<tritonx> mewh, dying light doing the same shit
<tritonx> kinda want to load but crashes when the loading line is done
<nedstark> this may be a little late, but this needs to go into 16.04 http://www.shashlik.io/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<flocculant> morning
<flocculant> lordievader: any idea what package would be best to report against if shutdown/reboot is sloooow with ethernet but fine with it unplugged? I was thinking network-manager
<lordievader> flocculant: Check the logs first, but you are probably right.
<flocculant> lordievader: or maybe linux - just realised I had a xenial that's been hanging about with old kernel - that reboots fine
<lordievader> Still worthy of a bug report ;)
<flocculant> oh yea ofc - just umming and aahing about where :)
<flocculant> though I guess if anyone reads it they'll move it ...
<lordievader> I'm sure it will get into the right place... eventually ;)
<flocculant> lordievader: report it or find bug 1551415 - which seems to be the kiddy :D
<ubottu> bug 1551415 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "systemctl stop networking hang / timeout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551415
<lordievader> Interesting.
<lordievader> Guess I should my Xenial box more to actually notice these kind of things...
<odt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1551351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1551351 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Xenial) "dhclient does not renew leases" [High,Confirmed]
<odt> i think that one is the root cause
<ngaio> Has anyone noticed a problem with python's distutils in xenial? I'm getting errors like this: distutils.errors.DistutilsOptionError: error in setup.cfg: command 'build' has no such option 'icons'
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alkisg> What's the recommented way to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 currently? `do-release-upgrade -d` says no release is available, should I manually edit sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: not very recommended
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: clean install xenial instead
<alkisg> Hmm
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: as longs as its not final version, things need to be bugged out clean better
<alkisg> And if I want to try upgrading before resorting to a clean install, what would I do? Edit sources.list?
<alkisg> I thought that the purpose of `-d` there was for non-final versions...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: as 16.04 is not officially out, upgrade from 14.04 can give breakage
<alkisg> I understand, hence the -d == devel-release...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: even from 15.10 do-release-upgrade -d gave me kernel issues
<alkisg> Otherwise it would be -f == final-release :)
<alkisg> I tried it from 15.10 and it still said no release available
<alkisg> Did you edit some config file to go past that?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i would recommend clean install mate
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: no config edit, do-release-upgrade -d worked on me, but gave xenial issues
<alkisg> I don't lose anything by trying, I can still have the option of clean installation afterwards
<alkisg> (if it fails)
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: your choice
<alkisg> Ah got it, some software had messed with /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, putting "never" there
<alkisg> Thank you man, trying...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: just keep in mind, if you got issues on xenial it can be caused by a broken upgrade right
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: so please dont bug anything, if not clean install
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: no worries, I also have 5 other clean installs where I can do bug confirming before reporting them
<lotuspsychje> kk cool
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: clean xenial working like a charm already on desktop here
<alkisg> Although the .gr mirror failed me :D
<alkisg> My first xenial install on my main work pc was on november if I recall correctly...
<alkisg> it's been working mostly ok since then
<alkisg> except for some ext4 corruption issues, the rest were minors
<cortexman> ubuntu is asking to do a distribution upgrade, ~5k packages. sup with that?
<ChibaPet> cortexman: What prompted this?
<cortexman> i have it set to ask me any time there is any sort of update
<cortexman> it was pretty weird.. said it was only going to update 74 packages, but that this required downloading 4700 packages
<cortexman> i canceled it.. hah.
<cortexman> ChibaPet, http://ibin.co/2Z88rlXbPXO1   and when I click Partial Upgrade   http://ibin.co/2Z89ErztmEHN
<ChibaPet> Yeah, cancelling seems appropriate.
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<flocculant> morning lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Romme> is anyone using Dropbox on Xenial?
<Romme> i'm experiencing this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/268483/dropbox.png
<yeats> Romme: not sure what I'm looking at there - is the problem that the resolution won't get any bigger?
<Romme> the icon between hexchat and telegram is what's used to be dropbox
<Romme> and its menu is blank as you can see
<Romme> dropbox itself is working but the UI it totally borked
<Romme> turns out i shouldn't be running the indicators and system tray applets at the same time
<oscar-> Hi, in a plain, new Bacula installation (packages: bacula-director-sqlite3, bacula-sd-sqlite3, bacula-fd, bacula-console) the "bconsole" client program is not able to complete its connection to the Bacula Director, but fails with this: http://pastebin.com/3DFcKTrD
<oscar-> Should I file a bug report?
<oscar-> (filed)
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-06
<neoromantique> hi
<neoromantique> Does latest iso of 16.04 install fine?
<flocculant> neoromantique: well
<flocculant> it does for Xubuntu - which specific image do you mean?
<neoromantique> flocculant: thing is, it might be my bad
<neoromantique> But it just didn't install grub it seems
<flocculant> oh right
<neoromantique> if there's no known issue, I'll try again
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> neoromantique: flavour?
<neoromantique> ubuntu
<flocculant> right - could be fubar - rarely check it - not heard anything tbh
<neoromantique> making new usb just in case
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> neoromantique: just ftr "<pleia2> flocculant: yep, install itself went beautifully"
<Volund> hallo future people.
 * flocculant wanders off
<flocculant> stuck well in the past
<Volund> So I'm pondering setting up my Ubuntu as a SAMBA server but I want to use my two 4tb drives as mirrors of each other. I've been told ZFS may be a better solution than LVM mirroring, but ZFS isn't natively in Ubuntu 15 but IS in 16, I hear. though I've heard that I can install it on 15, not sure. Can someone clear this up? I'm on ubuntu 15 at the moment. Not averse to using 16 beta mind you, but.... *peer*
<Dorfen> Hi guys! I've caught a virus and gotta redo my system. Im wondering if I would have many issues by just going 16.04 now?
<Dorfen> I ran the 15.04 equivalent pretty muh without troubles.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Xenial Xerus (16.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ChibaPet> People don't stay around long enough to take in proper answers.
<tete_> hi, can someone help me getting my wlan0 working in xenial? i created /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and started the service. but wpa_cli gives me: Could not connect to wpa_supplicant: (nil) - re-trying
<j09> I've just installed Chromium and it's companion the pepperflash plugin, however I can't seem to get Chromium to see the flash plugin. It doesn't show up in chrome://plugins . I'm on 16.04
<j09> Hello?
<BluesKaj> j09, http://askubuntu.com/questions/578175/pepper-flash-plugin-is-installed-but-doesnt-work-on-chromium
<j09> That seems a lot more complicated than Manjaro
<BluesKaj> j09, chromium is out of date
<j09> I seem to remember it was updated recently.
<BluesKaj> j09, you won't notice any diffeence between chrome and chromium , except that chrome works
<j09> I'd really prefer to support as much of the open-source side of things as possible. I'm really sorry to be a bug about this, but this just doesn't seem like a problem on other less-devoloped distros, so I don't really get why it's a problem here.
<BluesKaj> dunno either , but chromium is not as supported as chrome, but if you insist the you'll have to live with it's shortcomings
<BluesKaj> well supported
<j09> Ok, thanks for taking the time to talk me through it. Maybe I should just use Firefox. What do you use if you don't mind me asking?
<BluesKaj> I use firefox with freshplayer plugin, fwiw
<BluesKaj> on kubuntu 16,04 here
<j09> Do you know when they'll start to implement the tab sandboxing?
<BluesKaj> it's already available mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/priv8/
<j09> nice. Chromium really does seem like a pain for Linux devs. I hear people on Fedora dispise it.
<j09> I'm going to switch across to Firefox then. I really appreciate the time and the help BluesKaj. Thank you very much.
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, I think what he means by tab sandboxing is e10s, which is not available in the stable Channel yet.
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis#Past_Milestones
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis#Schedule actually :P
<j09> Is it in firefox Beta yet? or soon?
<Daekdroom> It's in Aurora builds by default, not sure about Beta.
<BluesKaj> there is one thing with firefox atm tho , and it seems to use a lot of cpu on javascript heavy websites like the wethernetwork
<BluesKaj> j09,^
<j09> that's actually the reason I was asking about Sandboxing.
<Anthony-L_> hi
<Anthony-L_> just installed 16.04, is there anything i should do now to make sure everything is chip chop?
<Anthony-L_> anyone here?
<penguin42> I think there are a set of stuff for testing
<penguin42> Anthony-L_: See http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<penguin42> Anthony-L_: However, if it's all apparently working then just enjoy
<k1l> Anthony-L_: run the updates
<Anthony-L_> yea, at first, i installed 14.04 and 15.10. then i installed 16.04 and it's working a lot smoother.
<Anthony-L_> k1l, i dont know the commands.
<Anthony-L_> brb, i'm going to see if it actually reboots. *fingers crossed*
<Anthony-L> i'm back :)
<Anthony-L> i installed steam, but it's not launching.
<Anthony-L> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Anthony-L> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Anthony-L> trying to install steam
<j09> Hi, I'm trying to install kdenlive on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 but I'm not getting the icons. What package do I need to install to recify this?
<krabador> j09, kde-runtime kde-workspace-data
<j09> kde-workspace-data is not a package that exsists
<penguin42> it probably got renamed in kde5 I guess
<j09> that's why i'm here. I can't find it.
<penguin42> j09: If kdenlive isn't working then please file a bug against it
<penguin42> j09: But might be worth trying kde-runtime-data or kde-baseapps-data or any of the other kde*data
<j09> This is an old bug. If they wanted to fix it, they would have done so by now.
<penguin42> j09: It depends if anyone noticed it - there are zillions of them; you could asking in the kubuntu channels
<j09> It's bee around for over 2 years
<j09> It's a well known issues.
<j09> I'm installing a ton of packages that "seem" right, but I got nothing.
<j09> Surely you guys must be familiar with this.
<krabador> j09, kde-runtime got the job ^
<krabador> ?
<j09> kde-runtime is installed
<Anthony-L> what's the command for installing updates
<Anthony-L> ?
<squinty> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jtaylor> if your learning new, use apt update; apt upgrade
<jtaylor> the new interface is more consistent
<Anthony-L_> when does 16.04 officially release?
<k1l> end of april
<k1l> the names are year.month
<Anthony-L_> how would i go about installing google chrome?
<Anthony-L_> oh cool. that's good to know.
<k1l> !chrome
<Anthony-L_> in the terminal?
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<k1l> get the .deb from the google chrome website and install it
<Anthony-L_> i get the .deb and it's not installing. there isn't a launch file.
<squinty> gdebi
<squinty> install that program
<tsimonq2> after you install gdebi, cd into the directory that the deb is in then run sudo gdebi FILE.deb
<Anthony-L_> install gdebi?
<Anthony-L_> where is that? i'm super new to this.
<squinty> or right click and use open with
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: open the Ubuntu Software Center and install it through there
<Anthony-L_> there we go
<tsimonq2> then right click and open with GDebi
<Anthony-L_> gnome or kde?
<tsimonq2> what do you mean?
<Anthony-L_> there's two options for gdeb.
<tsimonq2> give us a screenshot
<squinty> kde 16.04 isn't released yet is it?
<squinty> did you install the kde desktop?
<tsimonq2> squinty: KDE has a different versioning system then Ubuntu, maybe you are talking about Kubuntu :)
<dax> squinty: Kubuntu has the same release cycle as Ubuntu
<Anthony-L_> i just installed ubuntu 16, and nothing else.
<tsimonq2> the current KDE version is 5.5.5 :)
<Anthony-L_> how do i send you guys the screenshot?
<tsimonq2> squinty: stop confusing the person asking the question :)
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: upload it to imgur and give us the link?
<Anthony-L_> yea, you guys are speaking chinese to me. haha
<Anthony-L_> i dont have an imgur acct.
<tsimonq2> you don't have to hvae one :)
<Anthony-L_> o ok.
<Anthony-L_> let me mess with it. give me a min.
<squinty> fwiw  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/ubuntu-16-04-beta-1-download-flavors
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: if you go to imgur.com then click Upload Images, you should be able to go from there :)
<Anthony-L_> https://imgur.com/edit
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: or if you cannot get that to work for any reason, just save it locally and email it to me at tsimonq2@ubuntu.com
<Anthony-L_> http://imgur.com/hiT4a7p
<Anthony-L_> there we go
<tsimonq2> yay
<squinty> "Not taking part is Kubuntu"   is that information wrong?
<tsimonq2> squinty: nope, Kubuntu didn't take part in Beta 1
<squinty> thanks
<tsimonq2> squinty: ask them directly at #kubuntu-devel about why not :)
<Anthony-L_> just let me know which one to download, thanks for your help
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: oh jeez, open a terminal and type the following command: sudo apt update && sudo apt install gdebi
<squinty> tsimonq2,  i read the reason awhile ago :-)
<tsimonq2> squinty: ok :)
<Anthony-L_> tsimonq2, it's installing.
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: FWIW I like the terminal better so I just told you to do that because that's what *I* would do, but I *think* you could install either one
<Anthony-L_> so what's gdeb, like an uzip application?
<Anthony-L_> unzip*
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: what are you coming from? Windows or Mac?
<Anthony-L_> windows
<Anthony-L_> i'm trying to get out of the micrsoft loop.
<Anthony-L_> expand my horizons
<tsimonq2> well consider a deb file an exe file and gdebi the same as just double-clicking the exe file :)
<squinty> checks to make sure that all dependancies are satisfied and if ok will install deb package softwre
<Anthony-L_> oh ok
<Anthony-L_> okay, gdeb is installed.
<Anthony-L_> i'd like to use the terminal more, but i don't know all the commands.
<Anthony-L_> you guys are like machines. haha
<squinty> right click on and use "open with" or file-roller will grab it
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: alright, go to where you have the .deb file saved, you should be able to right-click and open with GDebi
<Anthony-L_> it's installing, yay!
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: if not, open the terminal and use cd to get to the directory (man cd if you don't know how to use that) and then do sudo gdebi FILE.deb
<tsimonq2> okay
<tsimonq2> cool! ;D
<tsimonq2> *:D
<Anthony-L_> hey, i have another problem...it's not related to gdeb. it's related to my illuminated keyboard.
<tsimonq2> tell us :)
<Anthony-L_> on windows, i'd use the scrl lock button to turn it on.
<Anthony-L_> does ubuntu even have a scrl lock button?
<Anthony-L_> because when i push it, it doesn't illuminate.
<tsimonq2> hmm that's weird
<tsimonq2> to be honest, I don't know
 * tsimonq2 uses Google-fu
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: FWIW http://askubuntu.com/questions/127167/how-do-i-enable-scroll-lock might help?
<Anthony-L_> hold on a sec, lets reverse. i just installed chrome with the gdeb. where did chrome go then?
<tsimonq2> so it installed successfully?
<Anthony-L_> i'm assuming. it said, it was was done installing.
<tsimonq2> press the super key (AKA the Windows key) and type in Google Chrome
<tsimonq2> it should be in the Unity "Dash"
<tsimonq2> when you search it, it should pop up
<Anthony-L_> negative
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> what exactly is negative?
<Anthony-L_> no
<tsimonq2> hm?
<tsimonq2> I don't know what's wrong :)
<tsimonq2> so you couldn't search or it didn't show up?
<Anthony-L_> didn't show
<tsimonq2> hmm, I can't test this right now, but instead of typing Google Chrome, type "google-chrome"
<tsimonq2> anything then?
<Anthony-L_> no
<tsimonq2> hmm
<squinty> chrome-browser ??
<tsimonq2> squinty: no that's not the package name
<squinty> just installing it right now to see what is happening.
<Anthony-L_> gdeb extracted the package...maybe it didn't install.
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: if you want Chrome now, just install Chromium from the software center, then we can diagnose the Chrome issues
<tsimonq2> just so you have something to work with :)
<tsimonq2> Chrome = Chromium with extras
<squinty> Anthony-L_,  did you right click on the deb  if you double click then file-roller probably grabbed it
<Anthony-L_> i double clicked
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: you know what, this is a bit cumbersome, where di yo usave the file?
<tsimonq2> *did you
<Anthony-L_> just to the downloads folder.
<squinty> shows up here fine after installing usiing gdebi
<Anthony-L_> let me try again
<tsimonq2> okay, so type the following in the terminal: cd ~/Downloads && sudo gdebi FILE.deb - make sure to replace that with the actual deb name
 * tsimonq2 gives up on GUI XD
<squinty> actually if gdebi is already installeed, firefox asks if you want to use gebi when downloading the file.  really nice and simple without using commandline at all
<Anthony-L_> i reinstalled it it with the gdeb. i see it now.
<tsimonq2> yay! so you can launch it?
<Anthony-L_> yes sir
<tsimonq2> hooray!
<Anthony-L_> i have another question.
<Anthony-L_> when i restart, i crash and have to do a restart to come back to the GUI.
<Anthony-L_> you know why that is?
<squinty> beta
<tsimonq2> I'm sorry if this seemed a bit tedious, once you get the hang of it, it's easy. If you want any more help with anything Ubuntu or command line or installing applications, don't be afraid to message me or email me at tsimonq2@ubuntu.com.
<squinty> heehee
<tsimonq2> squinty: nope :P
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: #ubuntu-desktop for that maybe? :)
<Anthony-L_> oh, another channel?
<squinty> doesn't crash here either but there are a few bugs
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: we have a couple of different channels, they can guide you to report a bug :)
<tsimonq2> #ubuntu-desktop can, with Unity
<Anthony-L_> before i was installing 14 and 15. i was having more problems with those because of my new gpu. now that i'm using 16, it's a lot more fluid.
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: also, just an FYI, the versioning goes 14.04, 14.10, 15.04, 15.10, and the upcoming release is 16.04. :)
<Anthony-L_> my pc is meant for gaming, so that's probably why i'm having issues with linux, i'm assuming.
<squinty> not sure if i am really keen on the gnome desktop though....have to wait and see I guess
<Anthony-L_> i knew that. i was just being lazy. :P
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: here: http://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/4a135f44-release_eof-ubuntu.jpg
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: Linux isn't bad for gaming, it just lacks games because the majority of people are on Windows, and that makes game developers want to target that. :)
<Anthony-L_> yea, i understand. the big reason was, i heard micrsoft was going to monoplise the gaming industry. thats' kind of why i wanted to switch to linux.
<Anthony-L_> try to monopolise
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: again, if you need any more help, even for small things, don't hesitate to contact me :)
<tsimonq2> yeah I get your point :)
<tsimonq2> Microsoft = NSA, but maybe that's because I'm paranoid XD
<Anthony-L_> tsimonq2, you're the man. thank you for your help. if i had some money or beer, i'd send it your way.
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: well I'm 14 so I can't have beer yet XD
<Anthony-L_> 14! what are you doing using linux?
<Anthony-L_> :P
<Anthony-L_> i heard linux was for old people.
<tsimonq2> lol I'm a power user and I couldn't squeeze enough out of Windows :D
<tsimonq2> no way! :D
<Anthony-L_> I'm teasing ya.
<tsimonq2> XD
<Anthony-L_> what do you typically do with your pc?
<tsimonq2> code, contribute to Ubuntu, ramble at people XD
<tsimonq2> I don't game
<tsimonq2> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/ if you are interested ;)
<Anthony-L_> oh, i'm surprised you don't game. i'm 31 and i game, i guess you're more mature than me. :P
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: anyways, we have solved the problem, somebody soon is going to yell at us, so let's hop over to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Anthony-L_> oh sry. i can talk about more problems
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L_: oh, well, go ahead XD
<Anthony-L_> let me switch over to chrome and see if it's fluid. brb
<Anthony-L> are you still here?
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: yes :)
<tsimonq2> hold on getting pizza brb
<tsimonq2> back
<tsimonq2> okay
<Anthony-L> i'm on chrome. it works.
<tsimonq2> more problems? :)
<tsimonq2> yay!
<Anthony-L> let me check
<Anthony-L> OH!
<Anthony-L> should i be using the proprietary drivers?
<tsimonq2> do you know the difference between proprietary and open source software?
<Anthony-L> proprietary is the specific company making their own drivers.
<Anthony-L> open source if free for all.
<Anthony-L> correct?
<tsimonq2> if you are against closed-source software, don't use it, but if you don't mind, go ahead
<tsimonq2> correct :)
<tsimonq2> typically you get more functionality with proprietary drivers
<Anthony-L> i was just wondering if there was a problem using them.
<tsimonq2> not unless you have a moral problem with them :)
<tsimonq2> anything else?
<Anthony-L> let me check
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-27
<liuxg> http://blog.csdn.net/UbuntuTouch
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-28
<teli_> hi
<teli_>  I have no more background or icons and PC crashes as soon as I minimize firefox. on 17.04
<teli_> freezes*
<teli_> i removed my default file manager
<teli_> maybe that has something to do wtih it?
<ikonia> you removed gnome-shell ? or unity-shell
<ikonia> or nautlius
<teli_>  I have no more background or icons and PC crashes as soon as I minimize firefox. on 17.04
<teli_> I removed nautlius
<ikonia> I wouldn't remove nautlius, but that shouldn't cause what you are seeing
<teli_> any advice?
<ikonia> define "crash"
<ikonia> look at the xorg logs and your session logs
<ikonia> look at what video driver xorg is using on your system
<Volkodav> Does anyone run any Brother MFC by any chance? I can't get my scanner to work on a fresh install. It works fine on another box that was upgraded. Zsane and simple scan do not detect a scanner - all drivers installed with no errors
<Carly> Hi there hoping I'm in the right place
<Carly> created a bootable drive to put and AMD 64 Ubuntu 16.04 on my computer and somehow it ended up just being the shell now all I have is a black screen with the command line that doesn't seem to like me very much and it definitely will not give me anything I can't do a sudo command because it keeps coming back with a failed attempt to fetch archives
<clissold345> 17.04 seems to have installed ok except that I cant open websites in firefox. I can connect to the router and I can ping. Eg ping 8.8.8.8. Is it a known problem? Can I fix it?
<dbarton> clissold345: dig example.net works?
<clissold345> dbarton, no "connection timed out; no servers could be reached".
<dbarton> clissold345: "dig example.net @8.8.8.8"?
<dbarton> clissold345: as you might be able to ping 8.8.8.8, your network stack seems to be working (connectivity, routing, etc.)… I suppose you need to set a DNS server (e.g. 8.8.8.8 for Google)
<clissold345> dbarton, yes the second command does something: "...QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1 ...".
<dbarton> clissold345 so your DNS settings are wrong…
<clissold345> dbarton, so how do I correct them? Can you give me a link to (simple if possible) instructions?
<dbarton> clissold345, well I can tell you a config file (/etc/resolv.conf) as I'm a console guy, but I'm pretty sure Ubuntu wouldn't be happy about it… I've currently no Ubuntu GUI, so I can't give you any instructions. but try to configure your network settings and find something that's called "DNS server(s)" or "nameservers" and add 8.8.8.8 to it
<dbarton> clissold345 there should be a settings GUI called "Network Connections", then you should be able to "Edit" your connection (wired or wireless) and add a DNS server in the "IPv4 Settings" tab…
<dbarton> clissold345, http://www.tellypass.com/configure-ubuntu-dns.html
<dbarton> clissold345 just use 8.8.8.8 instead of 85.13…
<dbarton> clissold345 or use the DNS of your provider if you don't want google to have all your DNS lookups ;)
<clissold345> dbarton, thanks your help. I know almost nothing about DNS settings but your instructions sound do-able. Thanks.
<dbarton> clissold345 np you're welcome! it's more or less a "phone book" for resolving names (aka hostnames e.g. ubuntu.com) into phone numbers (aka IP addresses e.g. 1.2.3.4)
<clissold345> dbarton, yes Edit Connections and "8.8.8.8" in the Additional DNS servers field has got firefox working. Many thanks!
<dbarton> clissold345 glad I could help… happy browsing!
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-02
<k1l> there is a settings in the system settings to enable natural scrolling for the touchpad.
<comptekki> Are there any fixes for natural scrolling and no sleep on lock screen in gnome ubuntu 17.04?
<comptekki> natural scrolling is turn on, but has no effect
<comptekki> turn/turned
<ducasse> comptekki: might want to read through this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91426/reverse-two-finger-scroll-direction-natural-scrolling
<comptekki> ducasse, ok - will look
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-03
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/27/9056027F.png
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-04
<smahan83> so, will 17.04 drop i386 ISOs?
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-05
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<valorie> thanks DalekSec
<DalekSec> :)
<Volkodav> does anyone run any Brother MFC? Simple scan does not recognize a scanner, drivers installed OK
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24118347/
<Dreaman> my vidocard driver work
<Dreaman> videocard
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-26
<bcx> I can't set sort-directories-first neither with a vendor override (org.gtk.Settings.FileChooser) nor with a dconf local profile keyfile (org/gtk/settings/file-chooser). Anyone managed to configure it with any technique or is it now only possible by using interactive/graphic applications ?
<oversyn> Hi
<oversyn> I would like to test 18.04. I always install my system using mini.iso
<oversyn> I was unable to find mini.iso for 18.04
<oversyn> I've just found some posts about bionic-base being shrink, but no .iso files
<oversyn> So, I got a 18.04 server iso booting, but there is no wifi driver for Atheros QCA6174
<oversyn> the name of the module should be something like ath10k but it is not there
<oversyn> any suggestions?
<donofrio> oversyn, check firmware?  also lurk around for a few hours someone more knowledgeable will be around to answer....
<Woodpecker> Question on general stability of 18.04? I want to start developing UBPorts, but I need to be careful not to break my current developing environment too much; namely I dont want to risk breaking my Mediawiki install. Im on 17.10.
<daddy0> i ben using it as my dailydriver... no probs yet
<Woodpecker> good to know
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm having problems with virtual machines: when I try to change resolution they freeze and stop working. I have to use Ctrl+Alt+F1 on the host to kill the guest: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSkz4g4Q3v/
<TJ-> FurretUber: did you run that qemu command from a GUI terminal?
<FurretUber> Yes, xfce4-terminal
<TJ-> FurretUber: but you are using 'sudo' so it is running as /root/ user and, if I recall correctly, may not allow the env var DISPLAY to be passed through
<FurretUber> Should I use gksu on this case, then?
<TJ-> FurretUber: you shouldn't need sudo. the permissions on /dev/kvm should be root:kvm rw-rw---- so simply add your user to the kvm group with "sudo adduser $USER kvm" and then log-out and log-in so the group takes affect (you can check which groups you're currently a member of with "groups")
<TJ-> FurretUber: you may need to change permissions/ownership on /dev/sdb since you're using a hardware device
<TJ-> FurretUber: as in "sudo adduser $USER disk" (and log-out/log-in) because the disk group has rw access to /dev/sd* usually
<FurretUber> I will have to wait to log off because I have a task running. Using cirrus instead of qxl allowed me to change the display resolution without problems
<TJ-> FurretUber: yes, that'd do since if I recall correctly it uses SDL to draw the display, not a link to the host display server
<BLZbubba_> is anything wrong with dhcp/dns in the latest updates?  my 18.04 systems no longer register their host names with the dhcp server, and have lookup timeouts frequently
<BLZbubba_> rebooting doesn't help
<Odd_Bloke> BLZbubba_: I've been without DNS with my last reboot.
<Odd_Bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1751797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751797 in systemd (Ubuntu) "dns resolution only works for domains in 'search'." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Odd_Bloke> I have apparently DHCP'd properly, though, looking at my router.
<BLZbubba_> in my case, the lookups of non-18.04 still seem to work fine
<BLZbubba_> non-18.04 hosts i mean
<BLZbubba_> but 18.04 doesn't seem to be sending the host name to the dhcp server now, so i have to go to the consoles and look up the ip addresses by hand
<BLZbubba_> i'm not sure what that feature is called, but it is sure painful when it breaks
<BLZbubba> weird, it is using systemd-networkd now but there are dhclient leases from a week or two ago
<BLZbubba> ubuntu is over-using systemd.  nothing can possibly be as bad as 10.04, but i am not getting a good feeling about this one
<BLZbubba> it's bad enough that it is not using the MAC address for DHCP
<BLZbubba> that is going to cost a lot of people a lot of time
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-27
<notsgnik> hello there, i wanned to tel the devs that since today i'm lagging in video games i use to run smoudly couple of days ago
<notsgnik> i haven't change my environement apart from daily updates
<notsgnik> i tried an nvidia driver i'm sure it was working smoudly
<notsgnik> still the same lags
<notsgnik> even with low setting it laggs
<notsgnik> i'll try reinstalling ubuntu with the last daily and let you guys know if it's still slow
<BLZbubba> did anyone figure out how to do ddns on 18.04 or has this feature been removed?
<BLZbubba> i'll have to redeploy ceph on centos, please don't make me do that
<lotuspsychje> !info ddclient
<ubottu> ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.3-1.1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 72 kB, installed size 319 kB
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS tryed this?
<BLZbubba> no, it has been working fine with dhclient forever and it worked initially with the 18.04 install from a month ago
<BLZbubba> but in the past week they all stopped sending the host name
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: lets c if i can find related bugs
<BLZbubba> interestingly they all have a dhclient leases file dated from the day I did the install
<BLZbubba> like maybe the installer used dhclient and then it switched to networkd on the first boot
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: perhaps you could test the proposed version?
<BLZbubba> you mean the latest daily build?  i can do that
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: what do you mean, your not up to date?
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: if the proposed version doesnt fix you could file a new !bug perhaps, or wait until beta1 comes out
<BLZbubba> i use apt-get update regularly but the original install image was from about a month ago
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: thats the same thing if your up to date its allright
<BLZbubba> perhaps i am just using the wrong term.  what is the feature called where the dhcp client sends the hostname back to be added to dns?
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | BLZbubba this what you need?
<ubottu> BLZbubba this what you need?: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<BLZbubba> no, something weird is going on with the 18.04 dhcp client - i set up a ceph cluster with like 20 systems which were registering their host names with the dhcp server
<BLZbubba> and they all stopped sending the host names recently but the ip addresses work fine
<BLZbubba> now i'm starting to suspect that the installer was using dhclient and registered the names
<BLZbubba> and systemd-networkd was never sending them.  but this is still just a theory
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: are you using 18.04 for production?
<BLZbubba> yes, only for our patients' heart monitors though
<BLZbubba> jk!  it is a test lab
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: if you sure dhclient acting weird, try the one from proposed as a test
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: if that doesnt fix, file a new !bug
<BLZbubba> 18.04 doesn't use dhclient anymore, it is now netplan & systemd-networkd
<lotuspsychje> on ubuntu server
<BLZbubba> which is going to break dhcp for a lot of people.  for example, for the past decade we have assigned ip addresses based on the MAC address, and then used the sendhostname feature to update DNS.  Both features appear to be removed from 18.04
<BLZbubba> still 2 days before a freeze -- not too late to reverse this boneheaded decision
<lotuspsychje> !bug | BLZbubba 
<ubottu> BLZbubba: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> its never too late for a bug, before or after doesnt matter
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: also keep in mind we still in development branch, anything can happen/change/brake
<TJ-> BLZbubba: for systemd-networkd, in the .network config file,  LLMNR=true enables link layer multicast name resolution
<BLZbubba> TJ-: how do I tell netplan to do this?
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1664806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1664806 in MAAS "No documented way to set a default DNS server if no per-interface servers exist" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<TJ-> BLZbubba: generally you don't, you let netplan generate the initial config which on each boot gets written under /run/systemd/network/ then copy the generated files to the permanent /etc/systemd/network/ directory and add your further configuration there
<TJ-> BLZbubba: then netplan can be disabled, or you can manually deploy config files from the start and not use netplan
<BLZbubba> i thought the whole point of netplan was not to keep any of these ephemeral config files.
<BLZbubba> i will switch back to /etc/network/interfaces before doing all that nonsense
<BLZbubba> most people will use the default which is netplan & systemd-networkd, which doesn't behave like dhclient
<BLZbubba> hopefully ubuntu will fix these options before release time, otherwise users will be surprised when their ip address changes (due to the non-mac-based dhcp client) and their host name stops working
<lotuspsychje> BLZbubba: !bug to the rescue :p
<TJ-> No, the idea of netplan is that we have one place to create a basic config that a boot-time generator can render for the actual network service
<BLZbubba> from the netplan design page:
<BLZbubba> Key goals
<BLZbubba> Key goals
<BLZbubba> Usable in initramfs (few dependencies and fast) No persistent generated config, only original YAML config 
<BLZbubba> etc etc
<BLZbubba> which is a laudable goal
<BLZbubba> but it would be better if netplan could set the dhcp client options to match dhclient
<BLZbubba> TJ-: and thanks for the LLMNR acronym, that is making my searches work much better
<BLZbubba> is that the feature that updates the dns server database?
<TJ-> netplan is very basic, it doesn't have support for many features of systemd-networkd nor network-manager
<TJ-> BLZbubba: no, LLMNR uses multi-cast on the link-layer to let all devices discover other hostnames
<BLZbubba> oh yeah that isn't it then.  there is a dhcp protocol feature that lets clients "suggest" their host name to the dhcp server for use with dns
<BLZbubba> it is supposed to be the default with systemd-networkd but it is definitely not working on my 18.04 systems
<TJ-> Yes, it's like the dhclient -H option isn't it
<BLZbubba> I think so, i'm trying to get some help from #systemd
<BLZbubba> on how to debug this option
<BLZbubba> i still have PTSD from the 10.04 disaster (i.e. !$#$^#^ upstart and plymouth), hopefully this won't be as bad
<TJ-> I'm looking at where the systemd DHCP option is
<BLZbubba> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.network.html
<BLZbubba> "SendHostname"
<TJ-> BLZbubba: here we go [DHCP] SendHostname=true (default)
<BLZbubba> now i need to figure out how to start systemd-networkd with the debug option
<BLZbubba> they said to add a drop-in with: Environment=SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL=debug
<TJ-> Yes
<BLZbubba> ok have to get some real work done but i'll dig into sendhostname later
<BLZbubba> and ubuntu please consider adding ClientIdentifier=MAC by default to the netplan IPV4 config so it matches dhclient's behavior - otherwise in a few weeks you'll be getting some angry bug reports
<BLZbubba> ideally it should be configurable from netplan to use either duid or mac
<BLZbubba> i like the duid concept except it breaks decades of mac address usage history
<TJ-> BLZbubba: you should look at the list of bugs for netplan on LP and add to it, there's a VERY long list of feature requests
<BLZbubba> i posted the mac/duid one a few weeks ago
<BLZbubba> or more accurately, i added my complaint to an already existing report
<TJ-> BLZbubba: netplan looks like yet another DevOps rather than engineering-led release... throw code over the wall now and add later, whilst imposing it on users by default
<TJ-> the concept is fine, but to do what it aspires to needs /a lot/ of engineering work... for LTS upgrades it needs at least an ifupdown parser if not a renderer, but it has no parser to pcik up existing configs and convert them to YAML either
<BLZbubba> it does have an option to read /etc/network/interfaces
<BLZbubba> though i wonder how accurately it can handle things like lacp and vlans
<BLZbubba> i would prefer if it would write /etc/network/interfaces though
<BLZbubba> at least that would help with continuity
<TJ-> that's what I said; it's missing an ifupdown renderer and as ifupdown is deprecated it won't get one... a parser would at least let users rely (!!) on netplan t convert an ifupdown config to something else
<BLZbubba> yeah an ifup/ifdown emulator for systemd-networkd would be great
<guardian> hello, how can I get more information about difference in packages when choosing or not choosing "minimal installation" in the 18.04 installer?
<hggdh> guardian: what do you mean on "difference in packages"?
<guardian> well I would like to know which packages are not installed when clicking "Minimal Installation"
<notsgnik> nice feature the minimal install :D i was waiting for it since a long time
<notsgnik> the las daily build don't install on my computer it crash after i enter the user credential and clic next :/
<notsgnik> i used one from 2 days ago to perfor the installation
<hggdh> guardian: the basis for which packages go where is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<guardian> thanks will read
<hggdh> guardian: also, there, you have links to what packages are in which, ah, flavours
<guardian> so I booted the bionic desktop image installer. I'm surprised the partitionner doesn't ask me whether I want GPT partitioning vs old primary/logical dichotomy
<nacc> can anyone else confirm they see new behavior like this for unknown commands: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jb76TmdG3V/
<notsgnik> same
<notsgnik> nacc, 
<TJ-> nacc: not in {16,18}.04
<nacc> TJ-: i'm on 18.04
<nacc> i'm wondering if it's only for packages that happen to also be snaps
<nacc> trying to find the source of that output
<TJ-> prossibly
<TJ-> root@u1804:~# jq
<TJ-> The program 'jq' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<nacc> TJ-: fully up to date?
<nacc> TJ-: and do you have any snaps installed?
<notsgnik> nots@pc-principle:~$ jq
<notsgnik> The program 'jq' can be found:
<notsgnik>  + snap 'jq' 
<notsgnik>  * deb 'jq'
<notsgnik> installed the daily update from feb 25 since the last one don't install
<notsgnik> frechly installed and up to date
<TJ-> installing 277 upgrades :D
<nacc> TJ-: lol
<nacc> is c-n-f one of them?
<TJ-> nacc: I could make up a rude name for that acronym so you best expand it :D
<nacc> command-not-found
<nacc> i foudn the source it's from python3-commandnotfound
<nacc> i'm pinging the dev
<nacc> as this is a regression in UX imo
<TJ-> nacc: Setting up command-not-found (0.3ubuntu18.04.0~pre4) ...
<TJ-> root@u1804:~# jq
<TJ-> The program 'jq' can be found:
<TJ->  + snap 'jq' 
<TJ->  * deb 'jq'
<notsgnik> i got this trying to install steam https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f4JFxKgDpy/
<notsgnik> i didn't had that on my previous install
<nacc> notsgnik: steam from ubuntu or from steam?
<notsgnik> from ubuntu
<nacc> notsgnik: try specifying it manually
<nacc> notsgnik: e.g., `sudo apt install steam libtxc-dxtn0:i386 libxss1:i386`
<nacc> maybe smoething is currently uninstallable
<nacc> it can happy
<nacc> *happen
<nacc> also steam is in multiverse, and may need an update/rebuild/etc
<notsgnik> multiverse was added @ installation time
<nacc> notsgnik: i understand
<nacc> notsgnik: not what i said, at all
<nacc> notsgnik: steam hasn't been updated in bionic yet
<notsgnik> ok so is not in sync with the new envirenement
<nacc> notsgnik: it might not be, i don't know
<nacc> notsgnik: as i said, you can try and resovle it for apt manually
<notsgnik> how?
<nacc> notsgnik: i just told you.
<nacc> notsgnik: e.g., `sudo apt install steam libtxc-dxtn0:i386 libxss1:i386`
<notsgnik> yes, i was going to try that sorry i got adhd with the multiverse thing
<notsgnik> Package 'libtxc-dxtn0:i386' has no installation candidate
<notsgnik> :/
<notsgnik> ubuntu pakage search give no result for this packet
<nacc> notsgnik: yeah that package doesn't exist in ubuntu
<TJ-> !info libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0
<ubottu> Package libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0 does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0 artful
<ubottu> Package libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0 does not exist in artful
<TJ-> !info libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0 xenial
<ubottu> libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0 (source: s2tc): Texture compression library for Mesa. In component main, is extra. Version 0~git20131104-1.1 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 251 kB
<nacc> oddly, i have steam installed on this bionic laptop
<nacc> let me remove and reinstall it
<notsgnik> they say it's a virrtual pakage privided by ...
<notsgnik> libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0
<notsgnik> witch is not available in bionic:i386
<notsgnik> but i just start looking
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/s2tc/+publishinghistory
<nacc> i think s2tc has been removed itself
<nacc> which probably means steam needs an update
<notsgnik> also i still to go to gnome tweak tool fonts to set the hitting: medium and the antialiasyng : standart
<notsgnik> in order to have normal looking font on visual code studio
<nacc> notsgnik: yeah this looks inadvertent (the steam issue) i'll work with the devs to resolve
<notsgnik> i think it's the same with atom editor
<notsgnik> thanks nacc and as soon as i get steam working i'll try to see if video games still laggs 
<notsgnik> since last updates i had a really bad framerate and it looked like it wasn't from the drivers  
<notsgnik> the game was running really smoudly last week
<notsgnik> really impress that the alt-tab worked like a charm with defferent resolution and even with multiple screen
<notsgnik> back in the old days those things where just dreams :D
<notsgnik> by the way for gnome, i found caffeine extension but not the user-theme one in the packet manager. i'll be glad to volontere if i can help in any of those issuses
<notsgnik> btw
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-28
<tsimonq2> nacc_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam/+bug/1752198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752198 in steam (Ubuntu) "Steam is not installable on Ubuntu 18.04" [Critical,In progress]
<nacc_> tsimonq2: i see
<tsimonq2> nacc_: One thing to note is https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=889987#38 ftr
<ubottu> Debian bug 889987 in steam "steam: depends on non-existent libtxc-dxtn0" [Grave,Fixed]
<nacc_> tsimonq2: sorry, to note what?
<nacc_> tsimonq2: afaict, my new pacakge (reupload of s2tc) can be rejected as your merge goes in
<tsimonq2> nacc_: Right, because as that bug comment says, it should have been merged into mesa
<tsimonq2> nacc_: (We're on the same page here.)
<nacc_> tsimonq2: ack
<FurretUber> Hi, I've done a clean install of Lubuntu 18.04 (from yesterday) on a pendrive and I'm using it. I've noticed the grub menu has that strange graphical problem of the options "jumping" too
<FurretUber> Also, I've noticed Lubuntu was the only one I could install on the 8 GB pendrive, as all others (even Lubuntu Next and Xubuntu) asked for 8,6 GB of space
<FurretUber> On this clean install, virtual machines have full network connectivity. What may be causing trouble on the upgraded install?
<wolf4914> What's the deal with nvidia again? Any tweaks to config file may help? 
<lotuspsychje> wolf4914: nvidia and wayland are a no-go
<lotuspsychje> wolf4914: try xorg + nouveau instead
<wolf4914> lotuspsychje: where do I switch the options ?
<lotuspsychje> wolf4914: xorg & wayland are choosable at your gdm login screen
<wolf4914> I don't have gdm screen - I've upgraded from 17.10 and all I can get is grub by force and then it logs me in tty1. Anywhere in configs I can switch that?
<lotuspsychje> wolf4914: check wich drivers active with sudo lshw -C video first
<wolf4914> yeah it pops out nvidia
<wolf4914> all detected
<lotuspsychje> wolf4914: at bottom driver=?
<wolf4914> nope
<wolf4914> last line is resources'
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> chipset gives: unclaimed perhaps?
<wolf4914> no chipset either
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird
<lotuspsychje> wolf4914: you got hybrid graphics or so?
<wolf4914> description product vendor physical Id bus info version width clock capabilities conf and resources
<wolf4914> No the older version nvidia
<wolf4914> that's all it gets me
<lotuspsychje> wolf4914: how about ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> see what drivers available
<wolf4914> how do I output them?
<lotuspsychje> tell me here, not a big list right
<wolf4914> no I mean a command lol
<wolf4914> pastebin is all good but nvidia-drivers errors out for some reason
<lotuspsychje> no in terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<wolf4914> that's what I did 
<wolf4914> lemme try again
<wolf4914> nvidia-340 and nvidia-driver-390
<wolf4914> that's all
<lotuspsychje> try a nomodeset and enter the xorg session
<lotuspsychje> perhaps install nvidia-340
<wolf4914> will do - have to run now thanks a lot lotuspsychje
<wolf4914> I'll let you know 
<lotuspsychje> kk
<gnomethrower> Getting issues running apt update
<gnomethrower> could not get lock, error 11
<gnomethrower> resource temporarily unavailable
<gnomethrower> Not running anything, just a fresh boot
<gnomethrower> resolved now
<gnomethrower> I didn't really do anything other than wait :)
<notsgnik> With the last daily image I can't manage to pass the "who are you?" Screen for installation
<notsgnik> And wen I use a daily from 2 days ago, as soon as I install the Nvidia drivers I can't manage to boot again
<notsgnik> When I'm at booting screen I can push "Ctrl+alt+Fx" witch prompt a try screen witch freeze after couple of seconds using it :/
<notsgnik> ( memory leak ? )
<notsgnik> ( I'm on a web interface btw, so sorry for my interactions )
<notsgnik> I don't know how to give you more clue of what's happening but I'll be glad to help
<notsgnik> Also, since we are at the pre LTS, can the prompt for credentials ask for the root credentials wen the current user is not able to run sudo?
<notsgnik> Lot of programs break just because of that
<tomreyn> notsgnik: did you verify your downloaded copy (?) of the latest daily ISO image against its checksum?
<tomreyn> gnomethrower: this error is caused by a background process running by the same time you started apt / dpkg. on your second run, the background process will have ended, so you could run it fine then.
<tomreyn> i think this is being handled as a bug (I seem to recall that searching the error message on the web got me some existing bug report)
<notsgnik> I didn't but I've did use a DD command ending like this conv=fdatasync && sync 
<notsgnik> Made sure that the led on the flash drive was off
<notsgnik> Each time with the same daily it crash at the same moment even if I used the key for other pupouse
<notsgnik> My gnome Ubuntu 16.04 seems tu run pretty fine using the same method 
<notsgnik> And key
<notsgnik> tomreyn, I haven't checked against checksum yet it seems unlikely to be due to a bad copy
<tomreyn> somewhat unlikley, but easily ruled out, and easy to fix, if it turns out to be an issue.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<FurretUber> Finally I have discovered why my guests had some of their connectivity problems: the iptables rules are working differently now
<FurretUber> From Xenial to Artful, it was not needed to set the host's IP in the PREROUTING rules, so the destination of the created rule was 0.0.0.0/0. This no longer works in Bionic: I have to set the host's IP
<donofrio_> what do these messages mean to you folks?  (aka what channel should I go ask) (wrapper-1.0:202): Gtk-WARNING **: 00:32:30.749: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<hggdh> donofrio_: you may be missing the package gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<mceier> Hi, on bionic 18.04, I want to use amdgpu but glxinfo shows "OpenGL vendor string: VMWare, Inc., OpenGL renderer string: llvmpipe [...]" no matter what I do (tried uninstalling/reinstalling packages with amd, ati or radeon in name).... how can I switch X11 to amdgpu ?
<tomreyn> mceier: whats your hardware?
<mceier> tomreyn: R9 Fury X
<tomreyn> and does it work on 16.04?
<tomreyn> the amdgpu driver, that is
<mceier> I'm not sure... I didn't note the issues I had in 16.04 that I decided to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu...
<tomreyn> mceier: well the latest released version is 17.10, with 16.04 being the latest LTS. upgrading to a non-released (alpha) version is not a good strategy to solve issues.
<tomreyn> mceier: check: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A30 VGA 
<tomreyn> this should list the 'kernel driver in use'
<tomreyn> also have look at /var/log/Xorg*.log for errors (indicated by '(EE)') and warnings (indicated by '(WW)')
<mceier> lspci shows amdgpu driver
<mceier> in Xorg.0.log I see: "AMDGPU(0): glamor detected, failed to initialize EGL." and "GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0" also 
<mceier> "AIGLX: reverting to software rendering"
<tomreyn> mceier: are you running the default kernel without manually added kernel boot parameters?
<mceier> yes
<mceier> I just updated the packages and didn't touch any files
<tomreyn> hmm dunno then. maybe you have some zombie packages which cause issues. you could try this script to identify them: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts -> foreign_packages
<mceier> ok, I will try the script
<tomreyn> it's just a wild guess though, but it wont hurt running it
<tomreyn> unfortunately i can't stay to help diagnosing the output, if any. but do make sure you look into those packages it reports, if any. since normally it hsould not report any at all.
<mceier> there are few foreign packages, but none of them seem to be related to drivers (gdk, php, poppler)
<mceier> thanks either way ;)
<tomreyn> hmm, probably not the cause, then.
<tomreyn> bbl
<tomreyn> oh an check these if you haven't https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<tomreyn> https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<FurretUber> mceier: I had this problem with a Intel HD Graphics 520. The issue were a few packages. One of them was libopengl0. From what I've read from a Red Hat page, one of these "vendor neutral GL dispatch library" breaks the modesetting, making the system fall back to CPU rendering. One choice would be to create a xorg.conf file with the correct setting to your video card at /etc/X11/ (not the best) The other alternative (the best, if possi
<FurretUber> e) is to find which package broke the modesetting (libGL.so and/or libEGL.so)
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-01
<donofrio_> hggdh, yah that package does not tab complete when I try to aptget remove gtk2-engine-pix I was like wow....and it does tab complete when I do apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf is brought up....sowhy would I need this, I mean is it suppose to be here for stock desktop (guessing no but what would call for it?) 
<donofrio_> do you know what I do to resolve this message "(deja-dup-monitor:82): dconf-CRITICAL **: 00:32:31.076: unable to create directory '/home/donofrio/.cache/dconf': Permission denied. dconf will not work properly." 
<hggdh> donofrio_: this is an old package, built for GTK2. It is not part of the default install
<hggdh> donofrio_: also, it will only tab-complete on the remove if it is installed
<hggdh> for the permission denied: you probably have ~/.cache owned by some other userid
<cybik__> I'm stupid, am running kubuntu on latest, and now xorg and nvidia-drivers won't behave. halp? (will provide bug links and logs, of course).
<donofrio_> is there no midori?
<donofrio_> exit
<donofrio_> opps wrong window lol
<donofrio_> I just tried apt-get install midori and no tab complete ;(  no apt-cache search returned "ruby-webkit2-gtk - WebKitGTK+ bindings for the Ruby language"?
<cybik__> re my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1733136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733136 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "libglvnd0/libegl installed in Ubuntu 18.04 breaks graphics drivers and forces LLVMpipe driver on i915 systems" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cybik__> damn it, wrong one. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1752111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752111 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg on Bionic doesn't start anymore" [Undecided,New]
<cybik> re my issue: apparently I have to use nvidia-390 from the PPA and never from official?
<lotuspsychje> cybik: xorg or wayland?
<cybik> @lotuspsychje xorg of course. 
<holden87> hi guys. you running 18.04 already? is it somewhat safe to use now?
<holden87> anyone?
<holden87> or, to put it this way - since the feature freeze is today, i can expect mostly bugfixes until release day, so it should be somewhat stable?
<holden87> is there a live person here ? :)
<SwedeMike> holden87: if you want to run beta software, then run beta software. If you want more stable software, wait until it's released.
<holden87> SwedeMike: that's the problem, i won't be able to, and would like to have a supported stable system then
<SwedeMike> the only way to find out if it's stable for your use case is to try it.
<JediMaster> Hi, I've just installed Bionic on a Dell server and I can't get networking to work (It has dual Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5716 gigabit ports, netplan returns: bnx2: Can't load firmware file "bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw"
<JediMaster> I'm doing the install over a iDRAC remote KVM console so I'm slightly limited on how I can get things across (could make an ISO with files in and mount it virtually, but it's a bit of a pain)
<JediMaster> I can "modeprobe bnx2" and lsmod shows it loaded without error, but "netplan apply" still comes up with the error, any ideas?
<JediMaster> Getting the same error as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1008749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008749 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Missing bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw causes failed net boot installations " [Undecided,Fix released]
<JediMaster>  /lib/firmware/ contains only a bnx2x directory, no bnx2 directory, and the .fw file doesn't appear in there either
<JediMaster> I can find the firmware file here: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/bnx2?id=9897fdba8c422615695af7be3a3d42db46d35620
<JediMaster> ok, found a bionic bug report the same https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1751266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751266 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Bionic) "Missing firmware in linux-image-4.15.0-10-generic" [High,Triaged]
<Faux> dmesg -T is outputting time as if I hadn't suspended (so currently ~8h in the past), pretty sure I'd have noticed that before. Anyone suspend their machine and can quickly check?
 * Faux reboots to check it's not something weirder.
<Faux> Yeah, now I get reasonable timestamps.
<Faux> Well, rebooting has fucked my machine. dbus is eating a core, keyboard lagged to hell. AVOID
<Odd_Bloke> Faux: Rebooting fixes the timestamps after a suspend?
<Odd_Bloke> Or you're just saying that a reboot has fixed what was broken by suspend?
<Faux> After reboot, correct timestamps show up in dmesg. Presumably, after suspend, incorrect timestamps would start showing. I will attempt to diagnose has further after I have done purging nvidia-390 which appears to break everything.
<Faux> Ah, the old drivers have been removed. Cool.
<Faux> :|
<Faux> The updated nvidia driver package appears to be incompatible with the packaged version of X. https://paste.debian.net/1012631/ line 19.
<Faux> Right, I guess I'm testing out how screwed nouveau is on this card. :|
<FurretUber> The Lubuntu's default terminal don't show characters with accents properly. For example, í becomes Ã-
<FurretUber> txiterm, from xiterm+thai, is set as the default x-terminal-emulator. Shouldn't the default terminal choice depends of the user locale, on this case?
<nacc> FurretUber: i think this is a bug
<nacc> wxl is looking into it in #ubuntu-release 
<donofrio> Anyone know how I can install midori I just tried apt-get install and no tab complete ;(  no apt-cache search returned "ruby-webkit2-gtk - WebKitGTK+ bindings for the Ruby language"?
<nacc> donofrio: uh, google says: http://midori-browser.org/download/ubuntu/
<donofrio> from 18.04 I mean
<nacc> donofrio: why does tha tmatter?
<nacc> donofrio: the above is the case period
<donofrio> trying to install it from stock 18.04 in 17.04 I just did apt-get and it worked...
<nacc> looks wholly unmainatined, admitteldy
<nacc> donofrio: because you added the ppa on 17.04?
<nacc> donofrio: oh looks gone
<donofrio> that is my question - is it suppose to be gone?
<nacc> donofrio: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/midori/+publishinghistory
<nacc> donofrio: yes
<nacc> removed in 17.10
<donofrio> no I didn't add the ppa at all on 17.04 or 16.04
<donofrio> wow weird, was a very handy light browser
<CoJaBo> Finally got the new Xubuntu Bionic install to boot. I like how XFCE is still just as awful, confusing, and all-around unusable as it was on my last install of it ten years ago :/
<nacc> donofrio: sorry, i misread the other result
<donofrio> CoJaBo, xfce4 working awesome for me....https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL9FoHecktROWbaCJA
<nacc> donofrio: it didn't build
<CoJaBo> donofrio: It works fine. It's just terribly designed in every possible way
<CoJaBo> donofrio: Also, i dont have a 1drive account
<donofrio> CoJaBo, skip unnnedde login
<CoJaBo> It wouldn't close. Alt+V,Y,N fixed it
<CoJaBo> Default selection color in terminal is illegible
<CoJaBo> Want to set a desktop background that isn't one of the defaults? Good fricking luck figuring that one out.
<donofrio> CoJaBo, I agree that is why I customise things http://tinyurl.com/donofrio1804 the ppt slide 6 shows all the settings change, like makeing terminal 24 pt and etc...
<CoJaBo> I can run Kubuntu mostly defaults. But Kubuntu won't run on a Pentium 4 system anymore :/
<CoJaBo> The clock format is also terrible, and requires programming knowledge to change
<donofrio> CoJaBo, I can change the background in xfce just fine....sure it's not 'as polished' but it is meant for light weight systems....
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-02
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whooops
<CoJaBo> donofrio: All the options are grayed out, with no explanation
<donofrio> CoJaBo, hu?
<CoJaBo> Try it; the interface is just terribly broken, and apparently has been unfixed since ~2014
<CoJaBo> https://www.google.com/search?q=xfce+select+background+greyed+out
<CoJaBo> Some from 2012 actually
<CoJaBo> lol'd.
<donofrio> CoJaBo, what it works for me great https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoMAqrMaVNAXibrQvEA
<donofrio> again skip that onedrive login jazz
<CoJaBo> donofrio: I mean, try to select one from another folder
<donofrio> uh I did that is not stock mouse background ;)
<CoJaBo> It pops up a message telling you to select a file, but the files are all grayed out
<donofrio> I use xfce4 daily on my work and home machines
<donofrio> you do noe select the file in that view but directoey that contains the file
<CoJaBo> That and the clock issue, users are going to notice right away, and will be unable to fix withoug using Google. Or in the latter case, possibly at all.
<CoJaBo> donofrio: Read the dialog again
<donofrio> then it loads up thumbnails of all wallpapers it finds
<donofrio> #xfce great channel and awesome people there....
<CoJaBo> Tell them to fix their stuff then :P
<donofrio> CoJaBo, it's working like it should.... ;)
<donofrio> just my 2cents
<gpunk> hi after this morning update , plasma is very slow, cpu at 100%
<Vanish> Hey all. I just updated to the 18.04 alpla and now I am not able to connect to the internet at all. I can connect to the router just find and I can ping out but I can't run apt update, apt, upgrade, or use a web browser. It says that am offline
<gpunk>  hi after this morning update , plasma is very slow, cpu at 100%
<donofrio>  so what does this mean to you good folks "(deja-dup-monitor:722): dconf-CRITICAL **: 01:58:37.792: unable to create directory '/home/donofrio/.cache/dconf': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly."
<flocculant> lotuspsychje_: woohoo - grub issue seen elsewhere, marked my one as a dupe to the one someone is assigned to :)
<lotuspsychje_> flocculant: you got a bug url on that?
<flocculant> bug 1752767
<ubottu> bug 1752767 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 regression, simultaneous console and video graphical glitches with new patch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752767
<lotuspsychje_> lets c :p
<lotuspsychje_> flocculant: 6 affected
<lotuspsychje_> flocculant: is this your bug, or the dupe
<flocculant> that's the dupe - most of the affected are coming from my one
<flocculant> main thing is someone will fix it :D
<lotuspsychje_> yay
<flocculant> personally not over worried - only have grub for 3 secs - would look shit for the default time though lol
<lotuspsychje_> flocculant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1752138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752138 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub menu text corruption" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje_> browsing new grub bugs
<flocculant> seems lots since I reported at beginning of Feb - possibly because it's shown up in artful :D
<lotuspsychje_> yeah
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have a weird problem
<Boyette> when i press my prt sc button it doesnt make a screenshot mostly but about 30 seconds later my system cuts the power as a security measure
<gpunk> hi after this morning update , plasma is very slow, cpu at 100%
<lotuspsychje_> Boyette: might be interesting to tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats happening in realtime before your system shutsdown
<Boyette> if i can reproduce it
<Boyette> but it does not always occur
<Boyette> maybe this
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:59:15 HQ /slick-greeter-set-keyboard-layout: Result: Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard model#012         Using command line, ignoring X server#012Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard lay│
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/w68dXmK6
<Faux> Looks like xorg-server 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu2, now available, may fix my "Option" bug from ~16h ago. Not sure I can face trying it, though.
<diddledan> fun https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/AEIW4iKg/
<diddledan> conflicting package
<diddledan> I can't figure out a way out of this mess
<diddledan> installing libgl1 removes ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> diddledan: "libgl1' is a virtual package; it doesn't exist. Other packages declare "Provides: libgl1" (libg1-mesa-glx is one that Provides) so your issue is that /another/ package is providing it
<diddledan> ...
<diddledan> I've got nvidia 390 drivers installed, surely they'd remove conflicting stuff though
<TJ-> diddledan: try this: " awk -v PROV=libgl1 '/^Package/ {pkg=$2} /^Provides:/ && PROV == $2 {print pkg, $0} {}' /var/lib/dpkg/status "
<diddledan> nada
 * diddledan tries under root
<diddledan> also nada
<diddledan> I previously have removed both libgl1 and libgl1-mesa-glx in an attempt to fix this - the idea being to run apt install ubuntu-desktop^ again, but it's at that point I get the conflict
<TJ-> diddledan: some other package is declaring the provides I think; maybe my command doesn't work correctly in all cases. I'll see if I can find another Provides group to test it on
<diddledan> dpkg -l https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9ldGJWf7/
<diddledan> removing libgl1 (apt remove libgl1) installs libgl1-mesa-glx and vice versa
<diddledan> with libgl1-mesa-glx installed your script shows it: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Nr9FdKpv/
<TJ-> diddledan: right, I was expecting more than 1 package to be reported
<diddledan> the reason this came up is because I have no gnome shell working: gnome-session-check-accelerated-gl-helper: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<diddledan> so I've been trying to figure out where the libGL.so.1 has gone to
<diddledan> I'm not very familiar with the rules for conflicts/replaces/provides but libgl1-mesa-glx has the same value (libgl1) in all THREE slots
<diddledan> I thought that was a nogo
<diddledan> I mean how do you conflict with the thing that you provide? surely sounds like a loop
<diddledan> ok, it looks like the nvidia drivers are wonky:
<diddledan> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Mjvln4Qe/
<diddledan> libglvnd is prividing a package called libgl1
<TJ-> right, and my script was supposed to find that. weird, met me re-look at it
<diddledan> yeah I don't have it installed
<diddledan> because if I install it then libgl1-mesa-glx is removed due to the conflict
<diddledan> and when libgl1-mesa-glx is removed so too is ubuntu-dekstop
<diddledan> and then we get a loop when I try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop^
<diddledan> libgl1 from the libglvnd _source_ package is a _real_ .deb package not a "provides"
<diddledan> libglvnd0 doesn't "provide" libgl1 at all https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/5tn6767n/
<TJ-> diddledan: arghhh
 * diddledan goes bananas
<diddledan> ;-p
<diddledan> I think this system of mine is royally mucked-up :-p
<diddledan> perhaps I can try purging the nvidia driver? (I don't know all the relevant packages so I'd need a hand)
<diddledan> I _think_ I've removed nvidia fully. was a case of removing nvidia-driver-390 and autoremove thereafter
<diddledan> but the conflict still remains on ubuntu-desktop^
<diddledan> without the ^ works, though
<diddledan> so something that isn't directly depended upon by the deb package but _is_ by the task
<gpunk> my opengl accelaration is dead too
<diddledan> progress. Got to a failsafe X session now
<gpunk> i fixed by removing libglvnd0 , but it came back with an update, and i cant remove it now
<gpunk> plasma depends on it and many kde apps
<TJ-> diddledan: that needs reporting as a bug against libglvnd0, with a suggestion the debian/control needs a "Provides: libgl1" 
<diddledan> the thing is it doesn't provide libgl1
<diddledan> the source package builds a separate package CALLED libgl1
<gpunk> and I have an intel videocard
<diddledan> as in there literally is a package libgl1 not a virtual package
<TJ-> diddledan: hmmm, do either declare conflicts on each other?
<diddledan> see: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libglvnd/
<diddledan> no
<diddledan> and neither depend on each other either
<TJ-> either way, report the bug and then the maintainers can sort it out
<TJ-> do either package have a Replaces declared?
<diddledan> no
<diddledan> I lie
<diddledan> on libgl1:
<diddledan> Replaces: libglvnd0 (<< 0.2.999+git20170201-1)
<diddledan> libglvnd0 is current above that number: Version: 0.2.999+git20170802-2
<TJ-> check the changelog, then bug report it, looks like a simple change. The maintainer wasn't paying attention :)
<diddledan> I don't know what or where the bug is though
<diddledan> it's too all encompassing
<diddledan> ogl doesn't work. nvidia drivers don't work. failsafe x without nvidia drivers
<diddledan> .. conflicting packages with opengl-related stuff...
<TJ-> the 1st bug is that 2 packages provide the same file (symlink) /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/scczPztDwT/
<diddledan> ok, that one is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1752863 I don't know more than I've said so it's really not a helpful bug report IMO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752863 in libglvnd (Ubuntu) "libgl1 and libgl1-mesa-glx both provide libGL.so.1" [Undecided,New]
<Volkodav> looks like autoremove kicked out my i-386 libs
<Volkodav> I get all kind of errors libGL.so.1 and such
<diddledan> for reference, TJ- , my bug is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1751414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751414 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Confirmed]
<diddledan> looks like something gone wonky
<TJ-> diddledan: 'wonky' is an understatement :)
<diddledan> haha
<scde> Hello, does someone here know when the users with 16.04 will be prompted to upgrade to 18.04?
<scde> I think I recall that with 16.04 it was once the first fixes were available with 16.04.1
<SwedeMike> 364
<SwedeMike> oops
<FurretUber> Hi, I've updated Xubuntu 18.04 and now GPU rendering is no longer working. The update was: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S7csQfNHT4/
<FurretUber> Yes, this is the same thing from 3 or 4 days ago
<FurretUber> Something now requires libegl1, and if I try to remove libegl1 it tries to remove update-manager, gnome-software, xubuntu-desktop and other packages
<FurretUber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1752901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752901 in libglvnd (Ubuntu) "If libegl1 is installed, modeset fails and rendering falls back to CPU (llvmpipe)" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> you're not the first one today bug \1751414
<TJ-> you're not the first one today bug #1751414
<ubottu> bug 1751414 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751414
<diddledan> I suspect there'll be more :-)
<FurretUber> On my case, I use Xorg. While it was avoidable it was tolerable, but now something important depends from that and it's marked as a supported package. I told about this problem here days ago, but couldn't reproduce properly, I was not sure if was libegl1 or libopengl0 or libglvnd0, libegl1 was not marked as supported and there is the libegl1-mesa package already supported
<diddledan> "supported" on an unsupported distribution
<FurretUber> But I believe libegl1 is supported (it has the check mark on synaptic: http://i.imgur.com/yonICV9.png )
<nacc> FurretUber: TJ-: diddledan: it's because we're in the middle of a migration
<nacc> bionic-proposed has the fixes
<nacc> (the updated packages for all of the x stack
<diddledan> yeah, nacc , I'm being patient :-) I've got other systems I can use while waiting for bionic. The main thing I was concerned about was helping get the right people the right information to assist
<nacc> diddledan: ack, appreciate it
<nacc> i think you're all looking at the right bug
<FurretUber> I'm sorry for that messages, I was frustrated
<Boyette> anyone who can help me with debugging my blackouts
<nacc> FurretUber: totally undestandable :)
<nacc> FurretUber: we're in a bit of a bind on 18.04 (like most releases) as stuff needs more love in Ubuntu than Debian (IMO) since we don't let tests just fail
<donofrio> nacc, but midori failed I guess and was removed from 18.04 ;(  just replying to FurretUber conversation
<nacc> donofrio: which conversation?
<donofrio> from 10:40am something about "we don't let tests just fail" you said
<donofrio> 10:52:59 
<nacc> donofrio: it wasn't tests
<nacc> the package *didn't build*
<nacc> read the bug reports and the publishing history
 * donofrio hanging head - understood
<donofrio> nacc, got a handy link to history and the like?
<nacc> i sent it earlier, donofrio 
<donofrio> oh ok I'll go back and read
<nacc> donofrio: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/midori/+publishinghistory
<nacc> donofrio: looking at the deletion entry for artful, e.g.
<donofrio> how do I sort by date in launchpad
<nacc> donofrio: those are sorted by date the publishing event happened (in reverse)
<donofrio> so because it didn't come back from power saving it's been removed...ok...intresting
<nacc> donofrio: what?
<nacc> donofrio: it got removed because it was removed in debian, failed to build from source, is ummaintained an dunsupported
<donofrio> too cooll.....chromium works now
<donofrio> in wsl 18.04 ;)
<donofrio> no need for midori
<donofrio> ;)
<donofrio> it was failing all over itself in 17.04
<donofrio> how do I disable this keyring jazz....never understood storing passwords, always seemed like a very bad idea
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i always get internet error
<Boyette> 1752108
<donofrio> Boyette, uh in what app/what were you doing?
<FurretUber> Boyette: I tried to find this bug (#1752108) in Launchpad, but couldn't find it
<FurretUber> I think it is private
<Boyette> well
<Boyette> it must be there
<Boyette> i get auto report
<Boyette> the bug is already known
<Boyette> and reporrted
<Boyette> always comes back
<nacc> Boyette: if it's private, we can't see it
<Faux> Back to the official nvidia driver, but now I have no glx. This is going super well.
<vivid> i just updated some packages and rebooted and now ive got no function from my nvidia driver....anyone know a workaround?
<Faux> \o/ welcome to my world.
<Faux> What do you mean by "no function"?
<FurretUber> Probably the problem is this one: #1751414
<FurretUber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1751414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751414 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Confirmed]
<vivid> i cant remove libegl1 the whole system depends on it....like 200 packages
<vivid> 253 packages
<FurretUber> This affects, at least, Intel Westmere and Skylake too. AMD Cedar is not affected.
<vivid> how can i see if its wayland running currently
<FurretUber> It could be removed before, after this last update it tries to remove a good portion of the system
<FurretUber> You can use glxinfo -B to see if the GPU is being used. To see if Wayland is being used, I don't know
<vivid> session is x11
<vivid> aaaand nouveau un-sweet
<vivid> id remove that but thats obviously not the problem, ill just have no display at all :p
<Faux> I'm trying the "install glx from proposed", I'm happy with it removing half the system at this point.
<vivid> i dont see why things are moved out of proposed when theyre not working
<vivid> should be common sense
<vivid> unreleased release or not
<Faux> I guess the thing in charge of moving them out of proposed isn't aware of the dependency here.
<Faux> That libegl can't migrate before other stuff migrates, 'cos it'll break everything.
<vivid> apparently it just broke everything
<vivid> because nouveau is not going to get the job done
<Faux> I only upgraded to bionic the hope that a new kernel would fix my weird usb issues. I got what I deserved.
<vivid> i upgraded because unity is dead and kde is still a mess
<vivid> kde "stable" is actually worse than this
<Faux> Installing from proposed has fixed my machine fwiw.
<vivid> well it gives a graphical display but its just running open source drivers is why 
<Faux> Unity is still supported for ages, that's a poor choice. :)
<nacc> Faux: and i just saw everytrhing hsould migrate out of proposed soon
<nacc> mesa etc.
<Faux> Yeah. But I'm not updating for two weeks now. :)
<Faux> Or rebooting, for that matter.
<nacc> Faux: that's definitely not the right approach
<vivid> its still breaking things though so perhaps migrating them should wait
 * Faux launches Factorio.
<nacc> this is the cost of running an unreleased thing
<nacc> vivid: ?
<nacc> vivid: the fix is to get the stuff out of proposed into the release
<vivid> ok but its broken, those things from proposed are installed, my system is busted
<nacc> vivid: what "things"?
<nacc> vivid: sorry, i don't have enough context and am fighting my own fires right now :)
<vivid> everything from proposed is installed here, broken graphics driver
<nacc> well i wouldn't install *everything* from proposed
<nacc> that's not what anyone said to do
<nacc> there's stuff in proposed that is by definition broken
<vivid> i didnt install anything from proposed to begin with, and it was broken
<vivid> i installed the things people said to install, made a little progress, i can use nouveau
<vivid> ok so everything back to working well again, problem was i also needed to manually update nvidia driver from proposed due to a name change nvidia-390 -> nvidia-driver-390
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-03
<FurretUber> Hi. Firstly I would like to thank you for the agility to solve that libegl1 bug
<FurretUber> Secondly (it's a bug infestation!), I'm trying to report a deja-dup-monitor crash, but apport froze (I believe, it's running for 13 minutes already). On dmesg there is:  deja-dup-monito[31305]: segfault at bbadbeef ip 00007fa00821d588 sp 00007ffdd871e920 error 6 in libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0.so.18.7.6[7fa007465000+fc4000]
<bp0> Hello, I think I'm in the right place as this unstable pre-release version of Ubuntu has broken my computer.
<bp0> After updates today, the nvidia driver does not work, and after removing it, nouveau doesn't work either.
<bp0> Is this happening to anyone else?
<bp0> I read a thread that said that claimed using bionic-proposed would fix the nvidia driver problem, but it made things worse.
<bp0> I've got nouveau working again, but nvidia not. Anyway, I'll wait it out. 
<lotuspsychje> finally details of update show now :p
<yaboo> hey guys who broke mariadb-server on ubuntu 18.04 beta
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: you on desktop or server?
<yaboo> seems the root user has been broken, when running the secure install script, still broken
<yaboo> lotuspsychje, desktop??
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: i dont know, you tell me?
<yaboo> lotuspsychje, well its not working
<yaboo> trying to find a fix for it
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: how did you install mariadb
<yaboo> lotuspsychje, apt install mariadb-server mariasb-client
<lotuspsychje> !info mariadb-server
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.29-6 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 63 kB
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: at this point alot of new packages are waiting in line for install
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: you might wait beta1
<yaboo> lotuspsychje, ok see what I can do
<yaboo> seems trying to unblock root user login because creating another user who can be root is not working
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: well im not the maria expert myself sorry
<yaboo> lotuspsychje, thanks, will work it out then
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: this is a bit of an in between phase now, alot of packages to come into updates
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: what you could try, is the proposed version of mariadb as a test?
<CoJaBo> https://paste.debian.net/1012875/ anyone know if this is more likely bug or defective disk? Just upgraded to Ubuntu Bionic; disk is old, but little used with no other SMART errors
<gpunk> that HDD is dying ...
<CoJaBo> For sure?
<gpunk> perso, i ll change it  soon as i can
<CoJaBo> Worked fine before the upgrade, is the concern :/
<gpunk> boot another kernel and see
<gpunk> or a live distro
<CoJaBo> It's part of an LVM mirror, so I could care less if it dies; but I need to be sure it won't happen again down the road >_>
<CoJaBo> gpunk: so, it just crashed
<CoJaBo> nothing printed to terminal, network just went down; when I went to check the screen, there was no VGA signal at all
<CoJaBo> Ubuntu server doesn't do anything stupid like monitor standby, does it?
<untoreh> any fix on bionic for broken mesa drivers?
<gpunk> i activated -proposed and upgraded
<gpunk> it fixed it for me
<CoJaBo> gpunk: HDD works fine in another computer; hammered it for a while now, no errors at all
<CoJaBo> It did fail on this computer under livecd, so it's not ubuntu specific. And I tested another drive in the same bay, and it has no issues.. it's like this specific drive is incompatible with this specific computer/controller/whatever
<CoJaBo> Drive also fails on other ports too. Just not a different computer..
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> just upgraded to 18.04
<mifritscher> it worked, but  now it seems that it uses llvm instead of the intel hw acceleration
<mifritscher> dmesg and xorg log seem to be normal
<mifritscher> it uses the modesetting driver according to xorg log
<mifritscher> ah, seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1752938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751414 in libglvnd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1752938 [regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Fix released]
<mifritscher> but I've already the newest version of libgl1-mesa-glx  (inlcuding proposed)
<YAFU> Hi. I was using nvidia 390.25 installed from PPA on Kubuntu 18.04. Ubuntu updates yesterday broke OpenGL. I can open nvidia-settings GUI and it seems to be working fine, but glxinfo shows that it is using Mesa, weird. For example Blender GUI is broken since yesterday, and it also says to be using Mesa instead of nvidia opengl
<YAFU> Anyone having problems in 18.04?
<TJ-> bug #1751414
<ubottu> bug 1751414 in libglvnd (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751414
<YAFU> TJ , ubottu : I'm not sure if you are bots or answering me. Should I comment on my problem in that report?
<TJ-> YAFU: I was pointing you to the known isue, which is marked Fix Released, there are other related bugs too, so you should be able to get them if your system has the bionic-proposed component enabled in apt's sources
<YAFU> TJ , I'm not sure what that "pending updates" refers to, but I have updated my system, and maybe that update from yesterday is the one that broke my OpenGL.
<YAFU> http://pasteall.org/854333
<YAFU> Anyway I will try to install nvidia driver from official repositories instead of PPA, in case something has changed.
<TJ-> YAFU: if those bug reports don't mention problems with nvidia you may have found another bug that the updates haven't fixed, so should report it
<YAFU> Why is the installation of nvidia driver from Ubuntu repositories requesting to install so many packages in 18.04? When you installed nvidia driver in previous versions of Ubuntu / Kubuntu it only installed a couple of packages. What has changed? Any documentation explaining those changes in packaging?
<YAFU> http://pasteall.org/854414
<ikonia> so thats a reasonable ammount
<ikonia> it's the xorg packages, some libs and some 32bit libs
<TJ-> YAFU: I suspect the 32-bit compiler and libraries are because the nvidia compute stuff is 32-bit
<YAFU> I do not understand, I always installed only a couple of packages: Driver, nvidia-settings, libcuda and opencl-idc. Even those are just the packages that you install if you install from PPA. I'm not sure what packaging changes there have been.
<ph88> does ubuntu gnome edition still exist with ubuntu 18.04 ?
<YAFU> Packages like xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390 (xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-*) have never been there, that's new:
<YAFU> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-nvidia&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<YAFU> Well, I'm going to investigate this. I'm not going to install all those packages without knowing that all that means. Going back to my old and beloved 14.04
<ikonia> why not 16.04
<ikonia> and xserver-xorg-video-nvidia has certainly been around for a while
<YAFU> ikonia, where? > https://packages.ubuntu.com/ .  Mybe you are refering to xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<ikonia> no, there was an nvidia one, I'm sure
<ikonia> nouveau is the open source one installed by default
<ikonia> the video-nvidia depends on the nvidia module
<YAFU> I do not see it anywhere else in other versions... Well, I'm an ubuntu user for over 15 years. From some years I downloaded and installed manually only four packages and everything works fine: nvidia-xxx, libcuda1, nvidia-opencl-idc and nvidia-settings
<YAFU> Definitely something has changed recently.
<lotuspsychje> ph88: no, ubuntu gnome will upgrade to ubuntu desktop 18.04
<ph88> :(
<ph88> how do i get back the default gnome desktop ?
<lotuspsychje> ph88: but ubuntu desktop will use gnome
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.2-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 676 kB, installed size 7479 kB
<lotuspsychje> 3.28 at final
<lotuspsychje> ph88: or is it gnome classic you need?
<Faux> [ 8451.046363] chrome[4559]: segfault at 4 ip 00007fe404929de7 sp 00007ffea941b768 error 6 in libnvidia-glcore.so.390.25[7fe403707000+1837000]
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-04
<denixx|h2> Hi!
<denixx|h2> I have a Lenovo Miix 320-10ICR
<denixx|h2> It have an 8ht gen Intel graphics
<denixx|h2> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_graphics_processing_units#Eighth_generation
<denixx|h2> Actually, Win 10 says it's a Dev 22B0
<denixx|h2> CPU is Atom x5-Z8350
<denixx|h2> So, it's HD Graphics 400
<denixx|h2> I'm trying to get running Bionic in LiveCD mode on it.
<denixx|h2> LiveUSB, actually :)
<denixx|h2> I've managed "first phase" problems: it's loads, as I can figure out. But it uses only microHDMI output!
<denixx|h2> loading it with "nomodeset i915.modeset=1 fbcon=rotate:1" for kernel and "set gfxmode=1200x1980" helps to get rotated screen at first at it's own display.
<denixx|h2> But later it gets switched to some other mode and loads graphics, and leaves only microHDMI output enabled.
<denixx|h2> Looks like this in final: https://www.dropbox.com/s/60xq3emchvbhbx0/2018-03-04%2012.55.40.jpg?dl=0
<denixx|h2> Disabled main display, and something of Ubuntu Bionic on the other display.
<denixx|h2> I am willing to try to disable main display and get desktop just use microHDMI alone. How can I manage it if I even don't know names of video outputs?
<denixx|h2> If someone willing to look how it boots, I've shoot a video: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g48pc8ppkjo6rz2/2018-03-04%2012.48.04.mp4?dl=0
<denixx|h2> If someone can guide me to some page where I can find information about video names, I'd be happy :)
<denixx|h2> Hmmm. What if I'll try to press ctrl+alt+f2 at final stage... bbs...
<denixx|h2> Looks like https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96571
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 96571 in DRM/Intel "[CHV] Backlight init fails on Surface 3 if module load order is wrong" [Minor,New]
<denixx|h2> "[drm:pwm_setup_backlight [i915]] *ERROR* Failed to own the pwm chip"
<denixx|h2> Heh, looks like I need to make custom kernel.
<TJ-> denixx|h2: or just create a rule in /etc/modprobe.d/ to control load-order using the 'install' directive
<denixx|h2> TJ-: can I do it for LiveUSB?
<TJ-> denixx|h2: Hmmm, there are kernel command-line options that can control some parts of modprobe, let me check
<denixx|h2> I managed to get to desktop with "video=DSP-1:d" :)
<denixx|h2> Sorry
<denixx|h2> "video=DSI-1:d"
<denixx|h2> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lv6njy5gw9ghnq1/2018-03-04%2015.28.00.jpg?dl=0
<denixx|h2> https://www.dropbox.com/s/olrx2h58ucgh95a/2018-03-04%2014.37.30.jpg?dl=0
<denixx|h2> But if I could manage the order for i915 to make it boot after backlight control be available, I may make this as solution somewhere :)
<TJ-> no, kernel command-line doesn't have the option - although I was reading kernel docs/code yesterday where I am /sure/ I saw a bunch of module.xxxx options for doing just this!
<denixx|h2> I think I will be overwhelmed with all that if I start to dig just now. :)
<denixx|h2> May I ask additional question:
<denixx|h2> Can that be fixed after installation?
<denixx|h2> Or kernel build options is the only workaround?
<denixx|h2> Never messed with it :) Can try to, though...
<denixx|h2> [15:26:14] <TJ-> denixx|h2: or just create a rule in /etc/modprobe.d/ to control load-order using the 'install' directive
<denixx|h2> TJ-: Kan you throw me some readme link?
<denixx|h2> Can*
<TJ-> denixx|h2: 'man modprobe.d' lists the syntax, I can't find an example now of using 'install' to control load order but I've done it many years ago; it basically strings multiple 'install' commands together so you do something like "install i915 modprobe <first-module-name>"
<denixx|h2> TJ-: Thanks a lot!
<denixx|h2> I'll check later.
<certifie> a friend of mine tells me that most ubuntu devs use this https://i.ebayimg.com/images/a/T2eC16d,!yME9s5qIGEoBR6vYp4itg~~/s-l1600.jpg
<certifie> thats why ubuntu gets its coloring from
<tsimonq2> ...
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-25
<smallfoot-> endlessOS, Fedora, SUSE, etc all support Flatpak
<smallfoot-> but Ubuntu 19.04 does not support Flatpak out of the box :(
<smallfoot-> https://flatpak.org/setup/
<OerHeks> and do 'they' support snap OOTB?
<smallfoot-> I don't know
<smallfoot-> but it seems Ubuntu support snap, and everyone else supports Flatpak
<smallfoot-> but I wish Ubuntu had out-of-the-box support for both Snap and Flatpak
<OerHeks> the flatpak app is in the repos, but support for that is in #flatpack
<smallfoot-> yeah but you need to install the flatpak thing
<smallfoot-> on other distributions its already supported OOTB
<OerHeks> yeah, but understand the demand for support, while we have no influence on flatpak repos
<OerHeks> if this feature will be implented, it will be together with appimage i guess
<smallfoot-> its bad if users cant install the apps they want
<smallfoot-> but its good that spotify is as snap on ubuntu store
<smallfoot-> will Ubuntu+1 get the new Git 2.21 released yesterday?
<OerHeks> i guess not. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git
<OerHeks> such changes need to be tested, before release to main
<smallfoot-> oh noes :(
<tomreyn> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tomreyn> you could request this if there's a reason to.
<hggdh> I personally think that git2.1 may not arrive on Disco; *if* the changes (which I have not yet looked at) break back-compatibility, then perhaps they will be back-ported to LTS
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-26
<CarlFK> where can I find disco -server.iso?  like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ this?
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: yep - thanks
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: keep in mind 19.04 is non-lts right, for testing no prob, for production not reccomended
<CarlFK> any idea why it is so much smaller than previous versions? 
<CarlFK>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso 883M
<CarlFK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/pending/disco-server-amd64.iso  752M
<lotuspsychje> sorry no, the #ubuntu-server guys might know that1 perhaps CarlFK 
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: 
<CarlFK> opps.  never mind that
<pavlushka> Its been long since I done any testing, so want to be sure, is the terminal view feature during install has been removed?
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: you might know this? ^
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: you mean the progress of the install expanding during setup?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> didnt test myself, but i dont think they removed that
<lotuspsychje> did you read this somewhere perhaps pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: I don't see any on the yesterdays buils
<pavlushka> build
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> lets await someone who tested it recently :p
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: no but as there is not, so I was not sure if it a bug or as removed feature
<lotuspsychje> yeah interesting notice pavlushka 
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: please link me to the testing and filing issue page
<ducasse> !bug | pavlushka 
<ubottu> pavlushka: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: you think its a bug on your side?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: OK, you are asking me to be sure, I will
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: guiverc?
<lotuspsychje> patience pavlushka lets await someone who actually tested a recent image
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: you could say !patience :p
<guiverc> pavlushka, what's the question?
<guiverc> okay, terminal view feature - not sure what you mean sorry
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: lotuspsychje> pavlushka: you mean the progress of the install expanding during setup?
<pavlushka> guiverc: the progress of the install expanding during setup?
<guiverc> sorry I don't know to what that refers... i'm lost 
<lotuspsychje> when you see the setup window at bottom you can 'unfold' the progress to a tty
<pavlushka> guiverc: during install from ISO, there's a small terminal running under the setup window
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-enters-feature-freeze-beta-available-march-28th-525085-3.jpg
<pavlushka> the button is gone
<guiverc> if there is, was I don't know of it sorry, I walk away during install & only check to see if done..
<lotuspsychje> back to waiting pavlushka :p
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> the likes to go away as it happened during the 16.04 testing as well
<guiverc> i'm zsync'ing an iso now; when I qa-test it I'll look (it's 16.04.6 so maybe it'll have it), if i see & understand I'll respond again
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, very clear pic - I didn't notice it earlier today (another qa-test), but I'd not probably watch that (like a kettle boiling?)
<lotuspsychje> yeah not every user will unfold details usually
<lotuspsychje> but as pavlushka i always unfold myself
<lotuspsychje> not that its very handy but..
<pavlushka> yeah, seems like something really is happening :p
<lotuspsychje> mostly you see skipped progress lines
<lotuspsychje> it would have been really interesting if you could follow the whole progress in CLI
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: but sometimes for an install issue, it helps
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: did you compare LIVE vs INSTALL ?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: you mean direct install vs loading the live env and then install
<pavlushka> ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: no, I did a direct install
<guiverc> pavlushka, won't help sorry, but the 16.04.6 desktop installer has the bar (preparing, installing & bar slowly filled)
<pavlushka> guiverc: and the disco-dingo don't and it is just a removed feature you are saying?
<guiverc> nah sorry I don't recall for 19.04; today/last-few-days is 16.04.6 for me (closest release)
<pavlushka> ok, who is dealing disco-dingo? can you refer?
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: keep in mind we still in development mode right now right, things can still break
<lotuspsychje> feature freeze is end of march..
<lotuspsychje> you know what ill test myself, gimme 10min pavlushka 
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: are you hooked up to the server directly? 10 mins?
<lotuspsychje> no?
<lotuspsychje> few minutes iso, then burn, then install
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: burning :p
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: its working here
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: good to know, may be something went wrong here or got fixed today
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: i actually see the setup moving now
<lotuspsychje> so its improved :p
<pavlushka> cool
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: was it 19.04 desktop you tryed right?
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> disco dingo
<lotuspsychje> might have been a glitch indeed
<lotuspsychje> seeing tons of NVRM errors on that setup now lol
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: about the artwork, is that a dingo? doesn't look like one
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: as i said earlier, we still in development mode now
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: so it looks a lot like cosmic still
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: I was like what? and yes today's iso has the show progress button (zsynced again)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<pavlushka> tried to launch ubuntu-software-center, packagekit crashed, software-center listing nothing, are these incidents correlated? likely but I usually use apt, so less familiar with it.
<tomreyn> it's well possible. logs may help you get more info.
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-27
<sparr> I am experiencing a problem with my laptop where it wakes from sleep to a black screen with just a mouse cursor, is unresponsive to all input (haven't been able to test serial console or network access), and I have to hard power down. After doing so, I find that nothing was put in syslog between the system suspending earlier and the start of the fresh boot after the power down. Other than serial console and
<sparr> network, is there anything else I can do to troubleshoot?
<tomreyn> netconsole, but that's kind of similar to the othe roptions, a serial console would probably be best.
<sparr> I need to get on a wired network :(
<foormea> hi. on kubuntu 19.04 (upgraded from 18.10) i see no option in system settings > online accounts. it says "no account providers found. some providers can be found in packages kaccounts-providers and ktp-accounts-kcm". kaccounts-providers is installed (i have tried reinstalling for good measure), ktp-accounts-kcm doesn't seem to exist
<foormea> is this a known bug, or possibly an issue resulting from upgrading? i've never used this feature before and thought i'd give it a try
<tomreyn> foormea: is kaccounts-integration installed?
<tomreyn> did you logout + login since?
<sparr> tomreyn: is there anything I might do *before* going to sleep to help troubleshoot? I'm going to start suspending from a console to see if there's a different result there, but that's the only idea I have.
<tomreyn> sparr: you, as person, going to sleep, or your computer?
<tomreyn> i guess i t doesn't really matter which it is
<tomreyn> without proper debugging in place, i don't think you'll make a lot of findings.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<tomreyn> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging generally
<foormea> tomreyn: kaccounts-integration is installed (reinstalled too :D), and no a logout/login didn't help. https://pastebin.com/Te9x0RPb for some installed packages
<tomreyn> no idea then. but i wouldn't recommend using aptitude.
<foormea> thanks. is it working on your side with kubuntu 19.04? (i find apt's output not too readable in this case. perhaps i need to re-read apt's documentation hehe)
<tomreyn> bug 75332 and bug 1817350 is why i would not recommend aptitude
<ubottu> bug 75332 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude has private package holds, should use dpkg" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75332
<ubottu> bug 1817350 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "Running 'aptitude update' clears hold flags on packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817350
<tomreyn> i don't run pre-releases other than for testing, and not kubuntu, either.
<foormea> ha, i see, no worries
<tomreyn> apt list --installed '*accounts*'
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-28
<sparr> tomreyn: thanks for the links
<pavlushka> I ran "sudo apt update" but resource locked by other process, that means a automatic update is running in background.
<pavlushka> So I thought about opening ubuntu-software-center but it is dormant (because the repo update is running in background) while software-updater is reporting me about the amount of update
<guiverc_d> pavlushka, if it's been awhile, check you haven't another terminal open in another workspace waiting at a `sudo apt dist-upgrade` question (it's my most common reason for that message)
<pavlushka> guiverc_d: I know that case but no
<pavlushka> and my guess is after updating the system, the ubuntu-software-center will come to act, lets see, re-launched twice
<pavlushka> ok, I got signed out from ubuntu-software-center
<pavlushka> so I signed in but still ubuntu-software-center is not responding
<pavlushka> signed in to both ubuntu-one and snap store, lets wait for it a while then
<pavlushka> ok after few more relaunching, the Ubuntu-software-center came to live.
<pavlushka> but it took a long while
<pavlushka> and also the ubuntu-bug gui does not work which pops up after any crash, I just ignored the issue as random but it's not, had to report from terminal pointing /var/crash/file.crash, then it worked.
<bittin_> Updated to Beta 3 today of 19.04 :)
<lotuspsychje> nice bittin_ 
<lotuspsychje> and you like it?
<bittin_> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-desktop?
<bittin_> yeah with awesome as a wm
<pavlushka> and its still is a nuisance, https://youtu.be/dUAlA9x1gCQ
<pavlushka> the ubuntu-software-center ^^
<pavlushka> ok, its updated in a way, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y56iMXBlJxg ubuntu-software-center issue
<OerHeks> while you have an root terminal open, you perform softwarecenter tasks.. hmm, that should give a warning
<OerHeks> and you stop updates, ctrl C, why?
<pavlushka> OerHeks: just to retry in the software center to if it works
<pavlushka> OerHeks: "while you have an root terminal open, you perform softwarecenter tasks.. hmm, that should give a warning", I always keep a root terminal open for any privileged task, that should not and mostly does not interfere with package management
<pavlushka> for instance ubuntu-mate software-boutique works fine
<pavlushka> Heyla Bashing-om, nice to see you :)
<Bashing-om> Hey pavlushka - Just getting around :) .. Hoz things ?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: a little buggy :p
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Then not bored are you ?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: correct.
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Bug reporting time ?
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: yes, coz I was bored :p
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Uh Huh .. I got a couple of bugs opened for 19.04 that I too am not making any headway with.
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: one is confirmed, other is new of redshift, interesting
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Yup - got one for redshift also . 
<pavlushka> fancy!
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: you are a terminal guy (everyone else here also is), if not for testing, redshift is a fancy thing for you for sure.
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: Yeah ... terminal .. and is an aggravation that I can not get redshift working (xfce4). - there is nightshift on Gnome -
<pavlushka> Bashing-om: I know you'll be happy to see me go (for some shut eye) :p
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-01
<sparr> My laptop sound card "Audio device: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH cAVS (rev 10)" puts out high pitch noise to the headphone jack when no audio is playing. How might I troubleshoot that?
<tomreyn> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<sparr> that last bit seems like it might be a bit out of date
<sparr> http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.2.19/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt doesn't list my sound card, or one even close (ALC3266), but it's also for a very old kernel
<sparr> all of those docs seem to be very outdated :( lots of references to hoary and jaunty and kernel 3.2
<tomreyn> sparr: you're right, looks pretty outdated (sorry). on the very top of this page is a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<tomreyn> and another to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio
<tomreyn> unfortunately those seem to be non-current either
<tomreyn> i think many of the suggestions for trouble shooting on spahttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting are still ok, though
<Gargoyle> At some point in the last few days, I've started being asked after logging in to "unlock the login keyring". How do I figure out which app is triggering it and/or have it automatically unlock (which is what I assume it used to do)
<wheresvic> Hello! I'm looking for a list of features upcoming in 19.04 - could anyone point me to where I could get this information?
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> not yet linked there, but it'll be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo (work in progress)
<tomreyn> i.e. release notes for disco will be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes - but they have not been drafted, yet.
<wheresvic> ok got it, thanks a bunch!
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-02
<guiverc> i just tried a qa-test (live) on an dell inspiron 6400 (c2d-t2450) expecting it to run, it reported x86_64 is required - a look at https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/42841/intel-core-2-duo-processor-t6570-2m-cache-2-10-ghz-800-mhz-fsb.html i read as saying it should run (Instruction Set: 64-bit) - any suggestions?
<guiverc> (if required, using lubuntu 19.04 x86_64 daily)
<guiverc> ignore my last; tried two other random usb's (older ubuntu & a opensuse), both reported x86 need 64bit
<OerHeks> yes, how odd .. it should run fine, even vt-x available
<tomreyn> no SSE 4.2, VT yes, but not VT-d, no AES-NI, no AVX
<tomreyn> but i'd also expect it to work with amd64 / x86_64
<guiverc> tomreyn & OerHeks or anyone, i've ignored it - should I go & look again, raise lp.bug report  -- c2d-t2450 fails x86_64 test though intel's site^ says 64bit?
<guiverc> sorry, it was supposed to be Thanks tomreyn & OerHeks 
<guiverc> however one of my random thumb-drives was opensuse; so it's kernel rejection & likely a valid answer (bios 32bit hurdle maybe?)
<tomreyn> this thning is from 2006. i guess if you need it working, report a bug. otherwise, i guess i'd just accept it, assuming the bar for what is still considered x86_64 was slightly raised during the past 13 years, causing this.
<guiverc> not having it useful for x86_64 testing means I can ditch [recycle] it :)   (I think it got drawn back from that pile only because of recent 16.04.6 x86 testing..)
<tomreyn> i guess it is bad if it's an undocumented change in policies ("what is supported?"), but so far i don't know whether that's actually a change which happened, or whether it's undocumented. so... ymmv
<guiverc> it very well may have been documented and I just forgot (was awhile ago I suspect).  i was last using it for testing xubuntu & lubuntu 19.04 (x86) but got piled for recycle last december when they dropped x86..  as it was dual-core unlike others in the pile, I assumed it was in the pile in error (obviously not)
<guiverc> (assumed in pile in error, when dragged some out for x86 16.04.6 qa-testing)
<lotuspsychje> also not sure core2duo are safe anymore for meltdown
<guiverc> don't say that lotuspsychje - `lscpu` gives my current box as "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8300  @ 2.83GHz"
<guiverc> (it was a crappy centrino laptop that reported itself as c2d, which I think was it's problem)
<lotuspsychje> aha
<guiverc> but :(  you were right on this boxes e8300  (& the unusued q9400 I could currently replace it with)
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, ^   and thanks for making me look !
<lotuspsychje> np guiverc think there was a tool to test meltdown, forgot its name
<lotuspsychje> !info spectre-meltdown-checker
<ubottu> spectre-meltdown-checker (source: spectre-meltdown-checker): Spectre & Meltdown vulnerability/mitigation checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40-3 (disco), package size 39 kB, installed size 173 kB
<isomari> i keep getting this error on tuptime whenever I install or upgrade anything: *** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANGUAGE="en_USA:en" LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL="en_US"
<isomari> oh. I'm using kubuntu disco dingo
<guiverc> isomari, you might find this useful https://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<isomari> guiverc: thanks. I'll check it now.....
<isomari> guiverc: All the locales I'm using, "en_US.UTF-8", are listed correctly in /etc/locale.gen. I don't know why I'm getting that error.
<guiverc> isomari, sorry I can't help, i believe they more warnings, only impacting programs that actually use those values (which may be few/none), but you'll have to wait for someone else if you need more sorry
<isomari> guiverc: thanks. It's not that big of a deal. It doesn't seem to affect anything.
<isomari> the other major issue I'm having with disc is that my Lan just doesn't work though it's configured right with no errors. I can't ping anything on my network. I've tried  netplan, NetworkManager. networkd and I even tried connman. I can only use my wlan but even it goes down smetimes and I have to reconnect.
<isomari> s/disc/disco
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<mason> lotuspsychje: Hey there! Good morning!
<lotuspsychje> hi
<trippeh> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. feb. 26 08:28:12 hrmng systemd-networkd[1358]: Assertion 'ifindex' failed at src/network/networkd-link.c:747, function link_get(). Aborting.
<trippeh> interestingly it started fine if FRR wasnt running
<trippeh> probably a coincidence
<trippeh> right, it always fails when FRR is running, sometimes when its not running.
<qwertuttyty> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156481
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 156481 in USB "VL805 USB 3.0 does not see connected devices (only on x86_64) (x86 is ok)" [Normal,New]
<qwertuttyty> and when will correct?
<qwertuttyty> There 's a similar fix, but it 's not VL805 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GvBWWdgkCD/
<feoh> Wow 20.04 is prompting me to configure backups. That is SUPER swank!
<lotuspsychje> good evening
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-27
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info stacer
<ubottu> stacer (source: stacer): Linux system optimizer and monitoring. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (focal), package size 706 kB, installed size 1706 kB
<feoh> Yay the Firefox bluetooth sound bug in 20.04 was fixed and I never got around to reporting it :)
<puxavida> I installed 20.04 and did the updates and that worked fine.  Today ran updates (sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade) and it got stuck on Setting up snapd (2.44....)
<puxavida> Rebooted and tried the update again and it said to run dpkg --configure -a - did that, stuck in the same place.
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: can you pastebin plz?
<lotuspsychje> !info snapd
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Daemon and tooling that enable snap packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2.44~pre1+20.04 (focal), package size 22461 kB, installed size 101360 kB
<puxavida> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WFjVJFqZ87/
<puxavida> snapd came with 20.04.  I didn't do any extra to install it.
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: can you install stacer, and check your snapd services running?
<puxavida> yeah.  I'll need to kill the current dpkg --configure....
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: sudo dpkg -r snapd gnome-software-plugin-snap
<lotuspsychje> then sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> and install snapd back
<puxavida> can't do dpkg -r snapd  - dependency problems prevent removal
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<puxavida> can't install stacer - it won't install with the previous update unfinished
<puxavida> no - just have kubuntu-desktop installed after installing initial 20.10 daily (which is gnome desktop)
<puxavida> I could reinstall with today's daily and see what happens.  This is a test box
<puxavida> 20.04, that is....
<jonf> hello, I've been testing out the dev version of 20.04, I've noticed occassional UI freezes (requires hard restart). I'd like to troubleshoot this further and see if I can find the problem/submit a bug if relevant. Where should I start looking for logs regarding freezing UI? 
<puxavida> Just install 20.04 again and checked and installed some 300+ updates.  No issues this time...
<mateuszm> Hi guys, yesterday I ran "apt-get update" and it installed 3 packages that were already installed as snaps: gnome-calculator, gnome-characters, gnome-logs. I assume that they were added as dependencies to some metapackage. But now I have those three applications in both deb and snap version. Am I supposed to uninstall the snap version manually? I'm
<mateuszm> confused
<mateuszm> Reciprocally, it also marked ubuntu-software as autoremovable, and I removed it, which didn't actually remove the Software Center, as ubuntu-software is just a metapackage for gnome-software. Am I supposed to remove the deb version of the Software Center and install the snap version myself?
<mateuszm> I used to believe that regularly running "apt-get update" on the pre-release version would ensure I end up with the same system as a fresh install of Focal Fossa when it is released in April, but now I'm not sure, what with snap situation
<lotuspsychje> !final | mateuszm 
<ubottu> mateuszm: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> i updated 207mb fine today, no snap issues here
<lotuspsychje> software center does show as removable, lets do that
<mateuszm> lotuspsychje thanks! You don't have two calculators, two log viewers, and two characters apps in the Applications list? I've got two of each, the deb and the snap...
<lotuspsychje> things gonna change mateuszm see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/focal-changes/2020-February/010667.html
<lotuspsychje> gonna reboot first holdon
<dax> yeah, there's some discussion of that focal-changes link at https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/is-ubuntu-software-going-to-be-remove-for-snap-snap-store/14542/9
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: seems like i also have 2 gnome calculators in the snap list here
<lotuspsychje> tnx dax, reading
<dax> if there's an issue with it leaving the snap version of -calculator, -characters, and -logs installed and then also pulling in the apt versions, might wanna ask about it there
<dax> (i know very little about snap stuff, unfortunately)
<mateuszm> lotuspsychje I have one gnome-calculator in the output of the "snap list" command and another in the output of "apt-cache policy gnome-calculator"
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: yeah i also got an orange and a yellow gnome-calculator now
<lotuspsychje> maybe later updates might remove things
<mateuszm> OK, glad I'm not the only one. Yes, wait and see I guess. Otherwise I'll post in the forum dax mentioned
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: seems like the plan will be the snapstore instead of gnome software
<lotuspsychje> and install debs from there too
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: on systemsettings/search i got the yellow calculator, guess thats what they gonna keep?
<mateuszm> I suppose so, yeah. The orange one was the only one I had before yesterday's update, so it must be the snap one
<puxavida> Just ran updates and it didn't choke on any snapd stuff.....
<mateuszm> How many calculator apps do you have now puxavida?
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info wireguard
<ubottu> wireguard (source: wireguard): fast, modern, secure kernel VPN tunnel (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.20200206-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> anyone wants to check if they have crashes of this bug #1865164 in /var/crash lately?
<ubottu> bug 1865164 in tracker-miners (Ubuntu) "tracker-extract crash Ubuntu 20.04 2/28 Daily Build AMD64" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865164
<donaldkbrown> Hi there. I'm on Focal right now and I just did an `apt full-upgrade`. Now it's telling me that `ubuntu-software` is no longer needed. I'm fairly sure that shouldn't be removed. Any idea why it's saying that?
<lotuspsychje> welcome donaldkbrown 
<lotuspsychje> donaldkbrown: there are plans to replace ubuntu software with the snap store
<donaldkbrown> Ah, alright. Shame, I don't prefer snaps. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> donaldkbrown: the snap store will also handle the classical apt/deb packages too
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-29
<Haxxa> lotuspsychje so do you know?
<lotuspsychje> !final | Haxxa 
<ubottu> Haxxa: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Haxxa> cheers
<lotuspsychje> happy testing!
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-01
<notguest96> How can I install a PPA that's made for 19.10 for focal?
<takov751> greetings all
<takov751> I seek guidance
<takov751>  I was on kubuntu 20.04 development branch,but it was unbearable unstable for some reason so to find out that if it was more of a hardware problem i installed ubuntu-desktop meta package,but at this moment for some reason i can change the appearance in tweaks. However there is no appearance menu in the system settings. I think i failed to install a crucial package . It seems that i forget something. 
<takov751> This release by far seems more stable than i expected 
<takov751> kubuntu is bit borked,however the ubuntu main pre-release is as stable as a release date fresh install
<takov751> So this problem manifest everything yaru-dark expect the popout window sand gnome-panel-calendar and panel-menu on the right top corner
<mateuszm> lotuspsychje you were looking for instance of bug #1865164 the other day. I can see them in /var/crash. What should I do, besides raising the heat on Launchpad? I don't even know what that package tracker-extract is about
<ubottu> bug 1865164 in tracker-miners (Ubuntu) "tracker-extract crash Ubuntu 20.04 2/28 Daily Build AMD64" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865164
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: yeah im not really sure myself yet, but i affected it as i see alot of crash logs about it
<mateuszm> I've also got a crash file for tracker-miner-fs. Same comment, I don't know what's it about
<mateuszm> Ah I've only got one file of each
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: its also known by the devs by now, cause hggdh found more relevant bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker-miners/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<mateuszm> (y)  alright then, they'll fix that. It looks like the rush before FeatureFreeze introduced quite a few bugs haha. GEdit doesn't start anymore, the boot splash screen is all borked up, my dad can't use his scanner anymore, and we've got two calculators XD 
<mateuszm> I'm sure it will all work out eventually
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lemme try gedit for you holdon
<lotuspsychje> seems like to work here mateuszm 
<lotuspsychje> boot splash has changed in a spinning icon now on plymouth at my side
<lotuspsychje> calculators are both still here aswell
<lotuspsychje> wich scanner is that mateuszm 
<mateuszm> oh man, I was hoping I'd not be the only one with GEdit problems. It just throws a GLib-GIO-ERROR and core dumps. I was going to report it on Launchpad
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: starting gedit, or opening a document with gedit?
<mateuszm> Starting GEdit
<lotuspsychje> i noticed gedit reveived updates lately
<mateuszm> Yeah, yesterday. Didn't fix this bug :(  which was introduced a couple days ago I think
<lotuspsychje> i cant make it crash
<mateuszm> Lucky you
<lotuspsychje> both starting or opening a file
<lotuspsychje> 3.35.90-1 this is your version right?
<mateuszm> Yes
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: can you go test on a new user perhaps? lets rule out its user related?
<mateuszm> I can do that, good idea
<lotuspsychje> the bugs i found with your error are old bugs
<mateuszm> Not sure about the scanner, I need to ask my dad and see if EPSON hasn't released an updated package first
<lotuspsychje> ok
<mateuszm> As for the boot splash, it's not "Ubuntu 20.20" in text font on the top left corner, and I have to press ESC to display the LUKS prompt.
<mateuszm> Could be LUKS related
<mateuszm> Same bug on my dad's computer
<lotuspsychje> ah that could be, i dont use luks myself
<lotuspsychje> if you can reproduce, bug it
<mateuszm> Yup, I'm logging in on Launchpad right now
<lotuspsychje> mateuszm: try to bug with ubuntu-bug packagename
<lotuspsychje> that pulls relevant info into your bugs
<mateuszm> Oh yeah right, good point
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich packagename, im not used to luks myself
